# Authenticate This CHLOÉ



## Addy

Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:*
*Item    Number:*
*Seller ID:*
*Link: (please  make sure link works)*


*If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*

*Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
*Photos 

All authentication requests must include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we cannot either.

*Follow-up posts or those requiring a second opinion:*
-Please post the link to the original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being answered by authenticators.
-Please do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
-Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted.  
-Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this thread. 

*Authenticators are NOT required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any requests and those that are not in the proper format.*

Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. 

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to PM or just use the REPORT function to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

*Disclaimer*
All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## zen1965

Hello,
What do you think of this bag?
*Chloé Tasche - Paddington Bag - creme*

Item no.: 251151505295
Seller ID: ingrid6117
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Tasche...505295?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a79cbd78f

Pls, note that the auction site is ebay.de (Germany).

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

zen1965 said:


> Hello,
> What do you think of this bag?
> *Chloé Tasche - Paddington Bag - creme*
> 
> Item no.: 251151505295
> Seller ID: ingrid6117
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Tasche...505295?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a79cbd78f
> 
> Pls, note that the auction site is ebay.de (Germany).
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



*Hi there, this is  a  horrible fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

Hi Lescoy 
I just add one photo of engraving the inner zipper ( the best I can do )
This is the first one of my photo album 
Thank you so much for your help!

http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/

*I've pasted this from the old Thread. I don't like the engraving on this - *


----------



## zen1965

Originally Posted by *zen1965* 

                              Hello,
What do you think of this bag?
*Chloé Tasche - Paddington Bag - creme*

Item no.: 251151505295
Seller ID: ingrid6117
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Tasche-...item3a79cbd78f

Pls, note that the auction site is ebay.de (Germany).

Many thanks in advance!            

*Hi there, this is  a  horrible fake.* 
 		  		 	      		 		  		     		  		  	_____________________________________________

Hi Lescoy,
thank you for your response. Alas, I do not seem to have any skills in spotting fakes. 
I hope you don't mind if I bother you with one more request:
*Chloe Paddington Handtasche blau Chloé*

Item No. 350602787279
Seller ID specialk11

http://www.ebay.de/itm/350602787279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you once again!


----------



## Lescoy

zen1965 said:


> Originally Posted by *zen1965*
> 
> Hello,
> What do you think of this bag?
> *Chloé Tasche - Paddington Bag - creme*
> 
> Item no.: 251151505295
> Seller ID: ingrid6117
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Tasche-...item3a79cbd78f
> 
> Pls, note that the auction site is ebay.de (Germany).
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> *Hi there, this is  a  horrible fake.*
> _____________________________________________
> 
> Hi Lescoy,
> thank you for your response. Alas, I do not seem to have any skills in spotting fakes.
> I hope you don't mind if I bother you with one more request:
> *Chloe Paddington Handtasche blau Chloé*
> 
> Item No. 350602787279
> Seller ID specialk11
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/350602787279?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you once again!



*This blue one looks ok from the photos provided, although the seller hasn't shown all detailing. The hangtags and registration card DO NOT go with this Paddington. Also - this is a Baby Paddington - its not a Regular - so its small.*


----------



## elizab

Lescoy said:


> Hi Lescoy
> I just add one photo of engraving the inner zipper ( the best I can do )
> This is the first one of my photo album
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/
> 
> *I've pasted this from the old Thread. I don't like the engraving on this - *


I add some more photos 
I would like to really know if it's possible, of cours
thank you again
http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/


----------



## m371554

Item Name: *EXOTIC PYTHON* super rare smoke gray Chloe medium Paraty bag in python
Item Number: 280971346674
Seller ID: maarygoroundb
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/28097134...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6666wt_1271

Thank you!


----------



## elle7

Item name: Paddington

Link: http://touch.adverts.ie/bags/new-100-authentic-chlo-paddington-handbag/653720

Any help would be much appreciated on this bag- no receipt etc for bag! TY


----------



## Lescoy

elle7 said:


> Item name: Paddington
> 
> Link: http://touch.adverts.ie/bags/new-100-authentic-chlo-paddington-handbag/653720
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated on this bag- no receipt etc for bag! TY



*Hi there, the photos aren't great in terms of quality. Would like to be able to read the datecode tag and also see the detailing clearly and not blurred. It may be ok - but I'd prefer clear photos. The lack of receipt is not an issue, and wouldn't ever stop my buying something provided it was deemed authentic. Receipts can and are faked with monotonous regularity and aren't ever a tool in terms of authentication.*


----------



## elle7

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the photos aren't great in terms of quality. Would like to be able to read the datecode tag and also see the detailing clearly and not blurred. It may be ok - but I'd prefer clear photos. The lack of receipt is not an issue, and wouldn't ever stop my buying something provided it was deemed authentic. Receipts can and are faked with monotonous regularity and aren't ever a tool in terms of authentication.*



Okay, thanks for your reply! So you don't think it screams fake? I've requested further photos of the areas you mentioned so I can have a better look.

Many thanks again!


----------



## Lescoy

elle7 said:


> Okay, thanks for your reply! So you don't think it screams fake? I've requested further photos of the areas you mentioned so I can have a better look.
> 
> Many thanks again!



*As I said, the photos aren't ideal and until I see decent photos I can't be definitive. Also - getting additional photos does ensure the seller has the item in her possession.*


----------



## zen1965

Hi Lescoy,
I hope you do not mind me bothering you with 4 authentication requests... Here I go:

I. Chloe Chocolate Brown Paddington Bag & Matching Purse £995 VGC
Item no. 280968488446
Seller ID blue_citizen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280968488446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


II. Chloe Paddington Bag - Saddle Brown Leather
Item no. 251152695592
Seller ID alpierhysy1102

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251152695592?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

III. Chloe Paddington Bag With Receipt.
Item no. 320984877314
Seller ID sjw2312

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320984877314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

IV. AUTHENTIC CHLOE BABY PADDINGTON BAG CHOCOLATE BROWN LEATHER TPF
Item no. 140848581041
Seller ID punknuggets2

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140848581041?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Once again many thanks for your kind assistance!


----------



## twii029

Hi,
Could you help me authenticate this Paraty? And anyone knows what collection it came from? I rarely see Paraty in this color. 
Thank you so much 

Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87497489@N05/


----------



## lilackatz

290776288394 Item number:
seller ultra.ix
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bro...94?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b39e0c8a

Hi Guys, 
Haven't been on for ages but am getting the urge to make a purchase ! Please could I have your thoughts on this one? Sorry if format not quite right - struggling with my iPad!


----------



## travelista

Hello ladies, grateful for your authentication!

Item name: Chloe Paraty - Large Calfskin Leather Satchel $1995
Item number: 150893216740
Seller ID: tangerine-fire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item name: $1,895 Chloe Paraty Auth Brick Medium Tote bag purse satchel w/ Saks receipt
Item number: 1380469494347
Seller ID: beeme2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Aliponiuoni

what about this?
ending in 2 hours!!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/320984697746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## overload

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith with Strap
Seller ID: Kensington-pad 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...n_s_Handbags&hash=item337c2aef7b#ht_1010wt_62


----------



## designerdiva40

overload said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith with Strap
> Seller ID: Kensington-pad
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...n_s_Handbags&hash=item337c2aef7b#ht_1010wt_62



This is an excellent seller so I would think this bag is 100% authentic


----------



## minkymorgan

Hi ladies,  hope you don't think I'm being a pain but I bought this Chloe Marcie direct from matches.com but the handles don't have the screws in them and the Chloe embossing is very faint ..I know they sell authentic but is this real?   TIA

I only bought it about 4 weeks ago


----------



## minkymorgan

minkymorgan said:


> View attachment 1886398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,  hope you don't think I'm being a pain but I bought this Chloe Marie direct from matches.com but the handles don't have the screws in them and the Chloe embossing is very faint ..I know they sell authentic but is this real?   TIA
> 
> I only bought it about 4 weeks ago



Sorry I forgot the bit that bothered me the most (numpty)


----------



## Lescoy

designerdiva40 said:


> This is an excellent seller so I would think this bag is 100% authentic



*Authentication is not of the seller, therefore every bag must be carefully checked. *


----------



## Lescoy

Aliponiuoni said:


> what about this?
> ending in 2 hours!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/320984697746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



*Listing had ended, and actually would have liked better photos - and also to see reverse of the circular hangtag showing barcoding/ colour information.*


----------



## Lescoy

overload said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith with Strap
> Seller ID: Kensington-pad
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...n_s_Handbags&hash=item337c2aef7b#ht_1010wt_62



*Listing has ended - looks ok from photos provided, but would have liked to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the one on the small flap and inner zipper pull to check engraving. Not screaming fake at all, but definitely best to check details.*


----------



## Lescoy

minkymorgan said:


> View attachment 1886398
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886399
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,  hope you don't think I'm being a pain but I bought this Chloe Marcie direct from matches.com but the handles don't have the screws in them and the Chloe embossing is very faint ..I know they sell authentic but is this real?   TIA
> 
> I only bought it about 4 weeks ago



*Need to see all of the bag - not just parts. Please load the photos into an album if possible - then we can view them all together. *


----------



## designerdiva40

Lescoy said:


> *Authentication is not of the seller, therefore every bag must be carefully checked. *



I agree totally & that's why I didn't actually authenticate it


----------



## Lescoy

designerdiva40 said:


> I agree totally & that's why I didn't actually authenticate it



*Yes, but did say 'I would think this bag is 100% authentic' *


----------



## designerdiva40

Lescoy said:


> *Yes, but did say 'I would think this bag is 100% authentic' *



I wouldn't hesitate to buy from this seller but that's me & anyone else that hasn't dealt with her should always get it authenticated from an expert like yourself .......I would never authenticate even on Chanels, LV & Bals which I'm quite knowledgeable about but I always leave it for the experts & without the likes of yourself we would all probably loose a lot of money


----------



## elizab

I add some more photos of engraving
Could you have a look, please?
thank you again
http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/


----------



## Lescoy

designerdiva40 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to buy from this seller but that's me & anyone else that hasn't dealt with her should always get it authenticated from an expert like yourself .......I would never authenticate even on Chanels, LV & Bals which I'm quite knowledgeable about but I always leave it for the experts & without the likes of yourself we would all probably loose a lot of money



*I think that whilst we may have very positive experiences with sellers, we have to ensure that we do treat each request with the same ethos. Check everything - and yes, its anal, but given that we are seeing mixing done even by the most reputable or sellers, including websites - in an effort to keep girls safe - we just have to be as pendantic as possible, even though it frankly may seem like we are being a PITA.*


----------



## designerdiva40

Lescoy said:


> *I think that whilst we may have very positive experiences with sellers, we have to ensure that we do treat each request with the same ethos. Check everything - and yes, its anal, but given that we are seeing mixing done even by the most reputable or sellers, including websites - in an effort to keep girls safe - we just have to be as pendantic as possible, even though it frankly may seem like we are being a PITA.*



Totally agree its better to over check.....there's so many devious sellers out there & you can't be too careful especially if your spending lots of £££


----------



## jelly-baby

*Item Name: Chloe Paddington Metallic Aubergine*
*Item Number: 251153806638*
*Seller ID: bagsgaloreandmore2011*
*Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251153806638&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160*


Hi. I just missed out on bidding on this and wondered if you think it is ok as I'm looking at others on ebay. This one seemed pretty good to me so if you think it's real then I can base others on this one. If it's fake then I've got a lucky escape! 

Many thanks


----------



## Lescoy

jelly-baby said:


> *Item Name: Chloe Paddington Metallic Aubergine*
> *Item Number: 251153806638*
> *Seller ID: bagsgaloreandmore2011*
> *Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251153806638&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160*
> 
> 
> Hi. I just missed out on bidding on this and wondered if you think it is ok as I'm looking at others on ebay. This one seemed pretty good to me so if you think it's real then I can base others on this one. If it's fake then I've got a lucky escape!
> 
> Many thanks



*Looks ok from the photos provided. If you are looking for this colour, then do post any you see, and we will be happy to check. This, like everything else has been faked, and some of them were quite accomplished fakes. The metallic does wear, and as  you can see on the handles you will find this happens. Likewise on any corners etc., so do make sure you are happy with that - The padlock is certainly newer in style - but matches in fine with this. *


----------



## twii029

twii029 said:


> Hi,
> Could you help me authenticate this Paraty? And anyone knows what collection it came from? I rarely see Paraty in this color.
> Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87497489@N05/



Can anyone help me with this Paraty?


----------



## Lescoy

twii029 said:


> Can anyone help me with this Paraty?



*Can you get a photo of the hologram on the Registration Card and be able to read it. Also the engraving on the side hardware - taken straight on and with it the right way round. *


----------



## jelly-baby

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided. If you are looking for this colour, then do post any you see, and we will be happy to check. This, like everything else has been faked, and some of them were quite accomplished fakes. The metallic does wear, and as you can see on the handles you will find this happens. Likewise on any corners etc., so do make sure you are happy with that - The padlock is certainly newer in style - but matches in fine with this. *


 
That's a relief, I am on the right track then! Thanks for your help.  I'll post if I see any others.


----------



## zen1965

Hi Lescoy,

could pls have a look at these two bags for me? Many thanks in advance.

Seller ID: punknuggets2
Item no.: 140855834109

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140855834109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

Seller ID: blue_citizen
Item no.: 280968488446

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280968488446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## justshoes

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Chloe bag? 

Item Name: Chloe Paraty
Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1098704...in=0&ga_max=0&ga_ref=auto6&ga_search_type=all


----------



## elle7

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the photos aren't great in terms of quality. Would like to be able to read the datecode tag and also see the detailing clearly and not blurred. It may be ok - but I'd prefer clear photos. The lack of receipt is not an issue, and wouldn't ever stop my buying something provided it was deemed authentic. Receipts can and are faked with monotonous regularity and aren't ever a tool in terms of authentication.*



Hi! The seller got back to me with 3 additional photos- they are still not great, but you can make out the datecode. The photos are added to the original link.

What do you think, or are the photos too poor quality still? 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sorry i have very little info on the shoes, got them today, thrifted for £10!!!, they are butter soft nude leather, the stitching is Top Notch!
They are not really my style, but at that price I had to have them!

I have no idea what the style is, or when they came out... If they're fake i will remove the chain and wear them as nude ballet shoes.. Anyway, thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## twii029

Lescoy said:


> *Can you get a photo of the hologram on the Registration Card and be able to read it. Also the engraving on the side hardware - taken straight on and with it the right way round. *



Hi Lescoy,

Thanks for ur reply  Are these photos okay?

Here's the link for the rest of the photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87497489@N05/


----------



## kateincali

If someone could double-check this for me, it would be much appreciated. TIA! 

Item Name: CHLOE Silverado Large Tan Soft Leather Satchel Handbag Purse "LOWER PRICE"
Item Number: 330797635250
Seller ID: antique-doll-lady-09 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Silve...tchel-Handbag-Purse-LOWER-PRICE-/330797635250


----------



## justshoes

justshoes said:


> Hi! Can you help me authenticate this Chloe bag?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty
> Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1098704...in=0&ga_max=0&ga_ref=auto6&ga_search_type=all



Ahhh well, it's gone now.  Was it the real thing? because I missed out then.


----------



## YPY

Hi Lescoy
Could you please help authentify this silverado and if it's python or python stamped in the 1st link which is an auction in my country?Also,are those bags in this online store,on the 2nd link,real?
Silverado auction: http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/f43277060 
Online store : http://www.chloebuy.com 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Lescoy

justshoes said:


> Ahhh well, it's gone now.  Was it the real thing? because I missed out then.



*Unfortunately as we are all volunteers, we can't always be here.

The Paraty, would have needed further photos. Listing states its not authentic - and right now I can't confirm either way.
*


----------



## Lescoy

elle7 said:


> Hi! The seller got back to me with 3 additional photos- they are still not great, but you can make out the datecode. The photos are added to the original link.
> 
> What do you think, or are the photos too poor quality still?
> 
> Many thanks in advance



*Hi - if you can re-post the link please - I really don't have time to trawl back.*


----------



## Lescoy

twii029 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Thanks for ur reply  Are these photos okay?
> 
> Here's the link for the rest of the photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/87497489@N05/



*Hi there - this looks fine.*


----------



## Lescoy

faith_ann said:


> If someone could double-check this for me, it would be much appreciated. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Silverado Large Tan Soft Leather Satchel Handbag Purse "LOWER PRICE"
> Item Number: 330797635250
> Seller ID: antique-doll-lady-09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Silve...tchel-Handbag-Purse-LOWER-PRICE-/330797635250



*Hi there - I hope you didn't buy this - as this is a pretty dire fake*


----------



## Lescoy

YPY said:


> Hi Lescoy
> Could you please help authentify this silverado and if it's python or python stamped in the 1st link which is an auction in my country?Also,are those bags in this online store,on the 2nd link,real?
> Silverado auction: http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/f43277060
> Online store : http://www.chloebuy.com
> Thank you so much.



*This Python Silverado - I'm not happy with at all - I think there are mixed photos in the listing - i.e., some from authentic bags. The inner heatstamp is very deep and for me - I'm not happy to authenticate based on these photos. *

*The website link - sorry this is another one of these sites which are offering fakes.*


----------



## Lescoy

Sophie-Rose said:


> Sorry i have very little info on the shoes, got them today, thrifted for £10!!!, they are butter soft nude leather, the stitching is Top Notch!
> They are not really my style, but at that price I had to have them!
> 
> I have no idea what the style is, or when they came out... If they're fake i will remove the chain and wear them as nude ballet shoes.. Anyway, thanks for your help ladies!



*Hi, can you post a photo of the outer sole please?*


----------



## Lescoy

zen1965 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> could pls have a look at these two bags for me? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Seller ID: punknuggets2
> Item no.: 140855834109
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/140855834109?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> Seller ID: blue_citizen
> Item no.: 280968488446
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280968488446?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Both of these have been posted previously.

The Baby Padddy is fine - 

The other, I wanted further photos to read the hologram on the cards and inner tag(s).
*


----------



## YPY

Relaying to post #49,thank you so much for the help,Lescoy
I won't bid nor buy from both of these sellers then.It is sad that they told me the bags are authentic when I asked


----------



## Lescoy

YPY said:


> Relaying to post #49,thank you so much for the help,Lescoy
> I won't bid nor buy from both of these sellers then.It is sad that they told me the bags are authentic when I asked



*The Python Silverado looks as if it has mixed photos in that listing and the photos don't enlarge which would have been useful. 

The website - fake - There isn't any way you can find Chloe, or any other Design Brand at that type of discount - not authentic - thats for certain.
*


----------



## twii029

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this looks fine.*



hi lescoy,
thank you so much for ur help. really appreciate it.


----------



## elle7

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - if you can re-post the link please - I really don't have time to trawl back.*


 
Hi, yes of course..its:

http://www.adverts.ie/bags/new-100-authentic-chlo-paddington-handbag/653720


----------



## jelly-baby

Not sure about this one, appears to have an 'upside down' lock.  Can anyone assist? 

*Item Name:* Chloe Paddington
*Item Number:* 200822398096
*Seller ID:* laughing-gravy* 
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200822398096


----------



## Lescoy

jelly-baby said:


> Not sure about this one, appears to have an 'upside down' lock.  Can anyone assist?
> 
> *Item Name:* Chloe Paddington
> *Item Number:* 200822398096
> *Seller ID:* laughing-gravy*
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200822398096



*Its fake*


----------



## Lescoy

elle7 said:


> Hi, yes of course..its:
> 
> http://www.adverts.ie/bags/new-100-authentic-chlo-paddington-handbag/653720



*The reverse of the hangtag showing barcoding/colour information would be interesting to see. Right now - the photos are blurry and really not the best quality. The Chloe engraving on that main plate looks odd - could just be the photos - I'm not convinced enough to authenticate based on these photos. Sellers really need to provide good, clear images - and not use either a mobile phone or whatever - we only have photos to go on.*


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Chloe experts!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  To me, it looks OK/authentic but I would like a 2nd opinion.  Thanks in advance, you ladies are great!  

Item Name:  Chloé 'Marcie' Crossbody Bag Leather Purse Messenger Bag Shoulder Bag, $900
Item Number:  320991383963
Seller ID:  fashionhd2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...963?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc93d19b


----------



## Lescoy

sugacookie said:


> Hello Chloe experts!  Please let me know your thoughts on this bag.  To me, it looks OK/authentic but I would like a 2nd opinion.  Thanks in advance, you ladies are great!
> 
> Item Name:  Chloé 'Marcie' Crossbody Bag Leather Purse Messenger Bag Shoulder Bag, $900
> Item Number:  320991383963
> Seller ID:  fashionhd2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...963?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abc93d19b



*Looks ok from the photos provided, although being anal I would like to read the hologram.*


----------



## kateincali

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - I hope you didn't buy this - as this is a pretty dire fake*


Thank you for confirming! I was the winning bidder but cancelled it - She wouldn't send the photos that another PFer told me to ask for so I figured that wasn't a good sign.


----------



## Lescoy

faith_ann said:


> Thank you for confirming! I was the winning bidder but cancelled it - She wouldn't send the photos that another PFer told me to ask for so I figured that wasn't a good sign.



*Great news!*


----------



## Miss Elli

Hello guys, can you please authenticate that one for me?

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie 
**Item Number: 011056 23*
*Seller ID: alexvany2 (325)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-Marcie...664332?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item4abc9818cc*

*Thanks a bunch in advance. *


----------



## ceeli

hello ladies, can you please take a look at this one for me? i'm searching for a medium paraty!

name: Chloé Paraty Medium Leather Satchel $1895
number: 140843339235
sellerID: lastchancechuck
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140843339235#ht_500wt_1119

thank you!


----------



## zen1965

Lescoy said:


> *Both of these have been posted previously.*
> 
> *The Baby Padddy is fine - *
> 
> *The other, I wanted further photos to read the hologram on the cards and inner tag(s).*


 
Thank you once more, Lescoy.
I think I will go for the baby paddington.


----------



## belvedere_girl

Miss Elli said:


> Hello guys, can you please authenticate that one for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie
> **Item Number: 011056 23*
> *Seller ID: alexvany2 (325)*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-Marcie...664332?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item4abc9818cc*
> 
> *Thanks a bunch in advance. *



Hi there, 

It would be good to see the date code face on and a clearer shot of the engraving, however from what I see this looks good.

Please wait for Lescoy to give a second opinion


----------



## belvedere_girl

ceeli said:


> hello ladies, can you please take a look at this one for me? i'm searching for a medium paraty!
> 
> name: Chloé Paraty Medium Leather Satchel $1895
> number: 140843339235
> sellerID: lastchancechuck
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140843339235#ht_500wt_1119
> 
> thank you!



Hi,

The first picture looks to be a stock photo. From what I see of the rest this looks good to me. The serial number shot is a little blurred but overall it looks authentic. 

Obviously as the seller states it has been a final sale or return item as the tag is punched through (always so awful when stores do this to bags!), on that basis and given the missing dustbag im assuming cards are not present to match up with the hologram code.

If you are happy with the bag I think you'd be safe to go for it. However please do wait for Lescoy to confirm as I am lending a hand this evening


----------



## Amandarin

Hi! these two were asked but never answered and i'm curious also!:



Item name: Chloe Paraty - Large Calfskin Leather Satchel $1995
Item number: 150893216740
Seller ID: tangerine-fire
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740...84.m1423.l2649




Item name: $1,895 Chloe Paraty Auth Brick Medium Tote bag purse satchel w/ Saks receipt
Item number: 1380469494347
Seller ID: beeme2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347...84.m1423.l2649



Name: Chloe Red Leather Paraty Bag Outside Pocket 1000% Authentic with Cards RARE
Number:271067986869
Seller: mom*bee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Red-L...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ce93bb5


----------



## travelista

Hi Lescoy,

Would you help me authenticate these two items?  Thanks very much in advance...



travelista said:


> Hello ladies, grateful for your authentication!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty - Large Calfskin Leather Satchel $1995
> Item number: 150893216740
> Seller ID: tangerine-fire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item name: $1,895 Chloe Paraty Auth Brick Medium Tote bag purse satchel w/ Saks receipt
> Item number: 1380469494347
> Seller ID: beeme2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Grimly

Hi,

Could someone help me to authentificate this chloé paddington?

I would really appreciate your help,

Thanks


Item Name: Chloé Paddington
Link: http://s1210.photobucket.com/home/Grimlyz


----------



## belvedere_girl

Grimly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me to authentificate this chloé paddington?
> 
> I would really appreciate your help,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Paddington
> Link: http://s1210.photobucket.com/home/Grimlyz



Hi there,

The paddington pictured is genuine


----------



## belvedere_girl

travelista said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Would you help me authenticate these two items?  Thanks very much in advance...



Both of these paratys look good to me. The first one is one of the earlier paratys produced.

Please wait for a second opinion from Lescoy


----------



## belvedere_girl

Amandarin said:


> Hi! these two were asked but never answered and i'm curious also!:
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty - Large Calfskin Leather Satchel $1995
> Item number: 150893216740
> Seller ID: tangerine-fire
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: $1,895 Chloe Paraty Auth Brick Medium Tote bag purse satchel w/ Saks receipt
> Item number: 1380469494347
> Seller ID: beeme2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Chloe Red Leather Paraty Bag Outside Pocket 1000% Authentic with Cards RARE
> Number:271067986869
> Seller: mom*bee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Red-L...869?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1ce93bb5



Hi there,

The first 2 links produce invalid items- it may be that the listings were removed by ebay. please double check the links.

The 3rd paraty in red looks fine to me- this was an earlier style  produced. It would be good to see a clearer shot of the hologram to  compare with the serial number on the cards but overall I think this  looks good. Please wait for Lescoys input


----------



## ifariarn

Hello how does this bag look?  Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271069426289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Chloe black leather medium paraty bag new with cards
Seller: mom*bee
Item number: 271069426289


----------



## Miss Elli

Originally Posted by *Miss Elli* 

 Hello guys, can you please authenticate that one for me?

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie 
**Item Number: 011056 23*
*Seller ID: alexvany2 (325)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-Marcie-...item4abc9818cc*

*Thanks a bunch in advance. * 





hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It would be good to see the date code face on and a clearer shot of the engraving, however from what I see this looks good.
> 
> Please wait for Lescoy to give a second opinion





That seller was pretty quick. I`ve asked for two more pics and under the before given link (above) she posted them. What do you think? Real Marcie???


----------



## Amandarin

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The first 2 links produce invalid items- it may be that the listings were removed by ebay. please double check the links.
> 
> The 3rd paraty in red looks fine to me- this was an earlier style  produced. It would be good to see a clearer shot of the hologram to  compare with the serial number on the cards but overall I think this  looks good. Please wait for Lescoys input



Woah that's so weird, when I click on them through here they don't work but when I look at them in my watch list they do! I'm super confused... Does this possibly work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



and thank you! I like it, I'll wait for her input though, thank you!


----------



## belvedere_girl

Miss Elli said:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Elli*
> 
> Hello guys, can you please authenticate that one for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie
> **Item Number: 011056 23*
> *Seller ID: alexvany2 (325)*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-Marcie-...item4abc9818cc*
> 
> *Thanks a bunch in advance. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seller was pretty quick. I`ve asked for two more pics and under the before given link (above) she posted them. What do you think? Real Marcie???



Yes it looks good to me


----------



## belvedere_girl

Amandarin said:


> Woah that's so weird, when I click on them through here they don't work but when I look at them in my watch list they do! I'm super confused... Does this possibly work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150893216740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380469494347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you! I like it, I'll wait for her input though, thank you!



Hi there, Yes I authenticated these bags for travelista just one page back! And both look good to me


----------



## Amandarin

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi there, Yes I authenticated these bags for travelista just one page back! And both look good to me



Okay thank you so much! I knew they were up but didn't see the answer, apologies


----------



## BrandyE68

I have purchased this Chloe Paddington and I don't want to pay until I get others opinions.
I also have more pictures which I cannot upload on my phone. The extra leather on the handles are facing in the authentic direction, and the key hole in the lock is facing the authentic direction. I am concerned about the serial tag, the numbers seem to be punched in so that the zeros are falling out. Strangely enough, I have recieved 2 pictures of the serial tag, one is missing one zero (the one on Ebay that you can see), but in the second picture the second zero was punched out too. And im concerned about the stitching on the lock. The seller says it was purchased at Saks years ago.

Item Name: Chloe Paddington 
Item Number: 221130088531
Seller ID: wickedsinner320
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221130088531?redirect=mobile


----------



## BrandyE68

Pics


----------



## Lescoy

BrandyE68 said:


> I have purchased this Chloe Paddington and I don't want to pay until I get others opinions.
> I also have more pictures which I cannot upload on my phone. The extra leather on the handles are facing in the authentic direction, and the key hole in the lock is facing the authentic direction. I am concerned about the serial tag, the numbers seem to be punched in so that the zeros are falling out. Strangely enough, I have recieved 2 pictures of the serial tag, one is missing one zero (the one on Ebay that you can see), but in the second picture the second zero was punched out too. And im concerned about the stitching on the lock. The seller says it was purchased at Saks years ago.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington
> Item Number: 221130088531
> Seller ID: wickedsinner320
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221130088531?redirect=mobile



*Some of the datecodes have presented like this - i.e., the 0 has been punched deep and has, in some instances, popped out, so that really isn't a concern. Not sure why you are concerned about the stitching on the padlock, I can't see any issue.

I would, however, like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the main plate taken straight on and not angled to check the engraving. Best to check all of the details and the seller hasn't shown these at all.
*


----------



## Lescoy

*Thank you my friend - hardcore_harlot!!!

Hope its raining beside you too - in the West!!! :lolots:*


----------



## belvedere_girl

Lescoy said:


> *Thank you my friend - hardcore_harlot!!!
> 
> Hope its raining beside you too - in the West!!! :lolots:*



Isn't it always! Just thought I could lend a hand. You shouldn't have to man the ship alone


----------



## Lescoy

hardcore_harlot said:


> Isn't it always! Just thought I could lend a hand. You shouldn't have to man the ship alone



*LOLOL - yes but we have sun now!! I really appreciate your help - long time since we 'worked' *


----------



## Assets

Chloe Sally calfskin shoulder bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280976174940?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Item number: 280976174940
Seller ID:  imran_00786 

Thank you!!


----------



## Lescoy

Assets said:


> Chloe Sally calfskin shoulder bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280976174940?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Item number: 280976174940
> Seller ID:  imran_00786
> 
> Thank you!!



*Looks ok from the photos provided, although would be useful to have seen the datecode tag, including hologram, hologram on Registration Card and reverse of circular hangtags showing barcoding/colour information. A receipt is present, but we can't tie that up with any specific bag - so it is about the bag itself. Its not screaming fake - but would have been good to have seen these additional shots.*


----------



## Nivahra

Item Name: Chloé Paddington - 
I bought it in a secondhand-shop for designer stuff. I hope I have made all pictures you need!

Thank you very much in advance!!!!


----------



## Nivahra

And the rest of the pictures...


----------



## Lescoy

Nivahra said:


> And the rest of the pictures...



*Something odd on the padlock screws - one is definitely not original - Does the padlock appear to work ok?*


----------



## Nivahra

Thank you, Lescoy!

The padlock works perfekt. There is a big scratch on the screw, I think that is, what you mean!? It is not a screw with a cross, it is with a slit (right word I hope).
And what do you mean altogether? Looks good?

Thank you for your trouble!


----------



## Lescoy

*
The padlock - the screw has been removed, its not a scratch, that has been forced. The bag looks ok - from what I see. *


----------



## justshoes

Lescoy said:


> *Unfortunately as we are all volunteers, we can't always be here.
> 
> The Paraty, would have needed further photos. Listing states its not authentic - and right now I can't confirm either way.
> *



Thank you for the response! I don't recall seeing that disclaimer when I was first looking at it.


----------



## Lescoy

justshoes said:


> Thank you for the response! I don't recall seeing that disclaimer when I was first looking at it.



*It was in the listing.*


----------



## ceeli

Please take a look at this paraty for me .  i'm looking for a military style paraty. Please let me know if you'd like me to request add'l pictures.

Title: Chloé Paraty Military Satchel Handbag $2,295
Item no.: 221133105617
Seller ID: lastchance4less
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c8f69d1


----------



## astannard

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
Item Number:271062643152
Seller ID:mom*bee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Tan-B...A9F6UBxudDral+gjc7GEgw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncI

I recently bought this purse and when I got it, realized it is probably fake (which I should have realized from the listing  Here is a link to more pics. There is no hologram, and I can't match up any of the numbers on the hang tag, authentication card (number is C.2. 13234796), or the tag in the bag (011056-12). 
www.photobucket.com/paraty10-2012
Could you confirm this? Thanks!


----------



## komakim

I think someone posted this recently but I couldn't see if you girls authenticated it yet...

Chloe black leather medium paraty bag new with cards
Seller: mom*bee
Item number: 271069426289
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cff3271

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

ceeli said:


> Please take a look at this paraty for me .  i'm looking for a military style paraty. Please let me know if you'd like me to request add'l pictures.
> 
> Title: Chloé Paraty Military Satchel Handbag $2,295
> Item no.: 221133105617
> Seller ID: lastchance4less
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...617?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337c8f69d1



*Hi there, this looks fine from the photos provided. Its a store non-return, hence the hole punched in the leather tag with the heatstamp. Also appears to have had an SKU number inside the pocket.*


----------



## Lescoy

astannard said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
> Item Number:271062643152
> Seller ID:mom*bee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Tan-B...A9F6UBxudDral+gjc7GEgw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=ncI
> 
> I recently bought this purse and when I got it, realized it is probably fake (which I should have realized from the listing  Here is a link to more pics. There is no hologram, and I can't match up any of the numbers on the hang tag, authentication card (number is C.2. 13234796), or the tag in the bag (011056-12).
> http://www.photobucket.com/paraty10-2012
> Could you confirm this? Thanks!



*The link to the Photobucket album isn't working - if you can repost - we can check.

The Paraty in the eBay listing I have issues with, I'm afraid. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

komakim said:


> I think someone posted this recently but I couldn't see if you girls authenticated it yet...
> 
> Chloe black leather medium paraty bag new with cards
> Seller: mom*bee
> Item number: 271069426289
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...289?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1cff3271
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*I've just looked at another Paraty from this seller and its 'off'. This one, I have issues with also.*


----------



## BrandyE68

Lescoy said:


> *Some of the datecodes have presented like this - i.e., the 0 has been punched deep and has, in some instances, popped out, so that really isn't a concern. Not sure why you are concerned about the stitching on the padlock, I can't see any issue.*
> 
> *I would, however, like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the main plate taken straight on and not angled to check the engraving. Best to check all of the details and the seller hasn't shown these at all.*


I just received the pictures yesterday, they look good to me but here they are
(I had a problem with getting the pictures to upload on here so I made a photobucket album)
www.photobucket.com/ChloeAuth

(I hope its real, crossing me fingers)


----------



## Lescoy

BrandyE68 said:


> I just received the pictures yesterday, they look good to me but here they are
> (I had a problem with getting the pictures to upload on here so I made a photobucket album)
> www.photobucket.com/ChloeAuth
> 
> (I hope its real, crossing me fingers)



*Looks fine from these additionals.*


----------



## Aliponiuoni

please help me it us urgent 

http://www.ebay.it/itm/320987969480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
USED BLACK CHLOE LEATHER BAG
carolee8


----------



## Lescoy

Aliponiuoni said:


> please help me it us urgent
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/320987969480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> USED BLACK CHLOE LEATHER BAG
> carolee8



*The photos aren't showing enough in order to authenticate definitively.*


----------



## elizab

Hi Lescoy
could you please have a look of aditionals photos to authenticate ( it's about zipper inner engraving) this Edith Hobo?
thank you so much!
http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Lescoy said:


> *The photos aren't showing enough in order to authenticate definitively.*


 


thank you!!!
and what about these??
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b3c79bef

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Tan...73?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a7a56b9c5

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec219e6a2


----------



## Lescoy

elizab said:


> Hi Lescoy
> could you please have a look of aditionals photos to authenticate ( it's about zipper inner engraving) this Edith Hobo?
> thank you so much!
> http://s1148.photobucket.com/albums/o567/elizab2/



*Can you see the difference of the look of the engraving in the 1st photo - compared to some of the others? This is why its so important to get straight on shots. I do have an issue with the leather on this Edith - it just doesn't appear like it should - it may just be the leather grain - but normally this is a smoother leather.*


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Lescoy said:


> *The photos aren't showing enough in order to authenticate definitively.*


 and, sorry for bothering you, does it seems fake from this photos?
i don't know what to do because it is ending soon..


----------



## BrandyE68

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from these additionals.*


Thank you ever so much   I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge with me


----------



## Lescoy

Aliponiuoni said:


> and, sorry for bothering you, does it seems fake from this photos?
> i don't know what to do because it is ending soon..



*There really aren't enough photos to go on - there are no details really showing. I do have some concerns -
but the photos are really not enough.*


----------



## Lescoy

Aliponiuoni said:


> thank you!!!
> and what about these??
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item43b3c79bef
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Tan...73?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a7a56b9c5
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec219e6a2



*First one - the Grenat is authentic, based on the photos in the listing.

The other two are fake.
*


----------



## elizab

Lescoy said:


> *Can you see the difference of the look of the engraving in the 1st photo - compared to some of the others? This is why its so important to get straight on shots. I do have an issue with the leather on this Edith - it just doesn't appear like it should - it may just be the leather grain - but normally this is a smoother leather.*


Thank you, 
so you are not in doubt about zipper engraving ? 
it's all about heating engraving? 
In fact, this part of leather  ( the inside "belt") is quite grained.


----------



## Lescoy

elizab said:


> Thank you,
> so you are not in doubt about zipper engraving ?
> it's all about heating engraving?
> In fact, this part of leather  ( the inside "belt") is quite grained.



*This Hobo is generally of a smoother leather - and this one doesn't appear so. The engraving - if you had posted the straight on shot originally it would have been useful. I understand that leather differs of course, but the heatstamp inside looks odd - possibly because of the graining - *


----------



## elizab

Lescoy said:


> *This Hobo is generally of a smoother leather - and this one doesn't appear so. The engraving - if you had posted the straight on shot originally it would have been useful. I understand that leather differs of course, but the heatstamp inside looks odd - possibly because of the graining - *


than you so much for your time!


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Lescoy said:


> *First one - the Grenat is authentic, based on the photos in the listing.*


 

thank you! do you actually think is a great deal?
I mean... is the paddington still a great bag?


----------



## Lescoy

Aliponiuoni said:


> thank you! do you actually think is a great deal?
> I mean... is the paddington still a great bag?



*You are asking someone who hates the Paddington! This Grenat is from 2005 and its a nice colour, the leather on the 2005 bags is nice. However, there is discolouration on this Paddington and it has been used, so you really do need to look at the photos carefully and be entirely happy with the condition of the bag. *


----------



## dobrickaja

Hello,Girls!!!Can you please authenticate this Chloe for me?Thanks


----------



## dobrickaja

This is it


----------



## dobrickaja

Two last photos of Chloe


----------



## astannard

Originally Posted by astannard View Post
Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
Item Number:271062643152
Seller ID:mom*bee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Tan-Br...ip=true&rt=ncI

I recently bought this purse and when I got it, realized it is probably fake (which I should have realized from the listing Here is a link to more pics. There is no hologram, and I can't match up any of the numbers on the hang tag, authentication card (number is C.2. 13234796), or the tag in the bag (011056-12).
http://www.photobucket.com/paraty10-2012
Could you confirm this? Thanks! 


*Here is another link to additional photos:*
http://s1359.photobucket.com/albums/q782/amstannard/


----------



## Aliponiuoni

Lescoy said:


> *You are asking someone who hates the Paddington! This Grenat is from 2005 and its a nice colour, the leather on the 2005 bags is nice. However, there is discolouration on this Paddington and it has been used, so you really do need to look at the photos carefully and be entirely happy with the condition of the bag. *


 thank you


----------



## Lescoy

dobrickaja said:


> Two last photos of Chloe



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

astannard said:


> Originally Posted by astannard View Post
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
> Item Number:271062643152
> Seller ID:mom*bee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Tan-Br...ip=true&rt=ncI
> 
> I recently bought this purse and when I got it, realized it is probably fake (which I should have realized from the listing Here is a link to more pics. There is no hologram, and I can't match up any of the numbers on the hang tag, authentication card (number is C.2. 13234796), or the tag in the bag (011056-12).
> http://www.photobucket.com/paraty10-2012
> Could you confirm this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Here is another link to additional photos:*
> http://s1359.photobucket.com/albums/q782/amstannard/



*Hi, I don't need the additional photos - this is fake. I've actually looked at two Paraty bags today from this seller, both posted here and one has the same photos of this Tan colour - and its not authentic. You need to either contact the seller and ask for a refund, or my advice is to raise a PayPal Dispute/Claim as this is fake, its not a good fake and the seller ought not to get the item back i.e., to relist. The only issue is that YOU the buyer must prove the item isn't authentic, anything posted here can't be used.

*


----------



## dobrickaja

Thank you dear)


----------



## belvedere_girl

astannard said:


> Originally Posted by astannard View Post
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
> Item Number:271062643152
> Seller ID:mom*bee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Tan-Br...ip=true&rt=ncI
> 
> I recently bought this purse and when I got it, realized it is probably fake (which I should have realized from the listing Here is a link to more pics. There is no hologram, and I can't match up any of the numbers on the hang tag, authentication card (number is C.2. 13234796), or the tag in the bag (011056-12).
> http://www.photobucket.com/paraty10-2012
> Could you confirm this? Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Here is another link to additional photos:*
> http://s1359.photobucket.com/albums/q782/amstannard/



Hi there,

For me I'm afraid this is not an authentic Paraty. Lots of things are not as they should be. I'm really sorry- can you raise a Paypal/ Ebay dispute for SNAD?

Feel free to wait for Lescoy to chip in but I am sure she will confirm the same


----------



## belvedere_girl

Oops too late!


----------



## Lescoy

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For me I'm afraid this is not an authentic Paraty. Lots of things are not as they should be. I'm really sorry- can you raise a Paypal/ Ebay dispute for SNAD?
> 
> Feel free to wait for Lescoy to chip in but I am sure she will confirm the same



*Hey you - I did respond on this one above - its fakeroo!*


----------



## Lescoy

hardcore_harlot said:


> Oops too late!


----------



## Darell Brown

ceeli said:


> hello ladies, can you please take a look at this one for me? i'm searching for a medium paraty!
> 
> name: Chloé Paraty Medium Leather Satchel $1895
> number: 140843339235
> sellerID: lastchancechuck
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140843339235#ht_500wt_1119
> 
> thank you!


Very nice color, authentic Marcie. Good luck!


----------



## greencrush

Hello There 

I am new here , i was wondering if anyone cn help me Authenticate this Chloe marcie purse , Thank you so much for your time!!!!


----------



## whtcldjd

can someone help authenticate this elsie.  thanks in advance! 

item name: chloe black calfskin leather elsie crossbody
item number: 261107320412 
seller id: ljelectronicpurses
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261107320412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## flanard

hi There,
Would someone be so kind as to authenticitate this small chloe bag.  I haven't seen one with such obvious branding on the leather before.
Item Name: chloe Rare Blackcurrant shoulder bag
Item number: 170919744846
Seller id: 1988chuckles
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170919744846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Genuine Authentic Designer Chloe Paddington East West Bag Black - Gold Hardware
item number: 170920081734
seller: pigsymoose3
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:GB:1123#ht_500wt_1114

Thanks in advance


----------



## cali_flower

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this Paraty?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Egebella

I'm sorry for my previous post - the pictures didn't get attached. I hope this one goes better.

Can I have this Marcie authenticated? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Egebella

few more of Marcie:


----------



## Egebella

One concern: I cannot find the hologram anywhere  

Thank you so much for help!


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Just purchased this almost by accident. Can someone please let me know of its real before I pay?
100% genuine black leather XL Chloe paddington handbag
370663123341
Seller ellis3008

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=370663123341

Thank you in advance


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Anyone out there re my previous post?
Annie


----------



## Lescoy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Anyone out there re my previous post?
> Annie



*Hi there - this is fake*


----------



## Lescoy

Egebella said:


> One concern: I cannot find the hologram anywhere
> 
> Thank you so much for help!



*Hi - the hologram can detach - on the tag - can you see any sign of glue residue?*


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this is fake*



Thank you for your advice, I have asked for a refund which I believe I am entitled to through eBay.
If she disputes it would you mind telling me what gives away it is not authentic?

Many thanks


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this is fake*



As predicted she is denying it is fake. 
Regards


----------



## Lescoy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Thank you for your advice, I have asked for a refund which I believe I am entitled to through eBay.
> If she disputes it would you mind telling me what gives away it is not authentic?
> 
> Many thanks



*Hi - if the seller doesn't refund, then you will probably have to raise a Claim. However, you may be asked to prove why the item is fake. Unfortunately the opinion(s) given here on the Purse Forum are not taken as evidence of this.*


----------



## Lescoy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> As predicted she is denying it is fake.
> Regards



*Well, its unusual for a seller to admit they know an item is fake. They may believe the item to be authentic.*


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - if the seller doesn't refund, then you will probably have to raise a Claim. However, you may be asked to prove why the item is fake. Unfortunately the opinion(s) given here on the Purse Forum are not taken as evidence of this.*



Thank you that is totally understandable
and I will take it to a store when I recieve it. Could you point me in the right direction of what gave it away to you so I can do a little research before it gets here? 
Regards


----------



## Lescoy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Thank you that is totally understandable
> and I will take it to a store when I recieve it. Could you point me in the right direction of what gave it away to you so I can do a little research before it gets here?
> Regards



*Hi - unfortunately Chloe won't authenticate in store - an assistant may give you an opinion, but won't put it in writing and you may well be asked to prove - and that will mean written proof. 

We generally don't give lots of pointers - as whatever we post can be seen by anyone - and that includes counterfeiters. It may sound ridiculous - but we don't want to give them information in order that they improve their 'wares'. 
*


----------



## bazooka

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Chloe?
Vintage Chloe Epi Grained Leather Gold Chain Shloulder Bag
http://imgur.com/a/iyA0U#0


----------



## Lescoy

bazooka said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Chloe?
> Vintage Chloe Epi Grained Leather Gold Chain Shloulder Bag
> http://imgur.com/a/iyA0U#0



*Hi, is there any stamping inside the bag at all?*


----------



## bazooka

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, is there any stamping inside the bag at all?*



I don't know :/ The seller didn't include inside pics of the bag. 
Description:
BLACK EPI GRAINED LEATHER 

FLAP MAGNETIC SNAP BUTTON

ONE MAIN COMPARTMENT WITH ONE ZIPPED POCKET

GOLD TONE HARDWARE

GOLD TONE CHAIN HANDLE

ADJUSTABLE CHAIN STRAP CAN BE USED AS A HAND BAG OR A SHOULDER BAG

IN EXCELLENT CONDITION, 9/10 
SHOWS NORMAL SIGNS OF USAGE, TOLERABLE FADING ON
 HARDWARE

NO MAJOR FLAW TO NOTE


----------



## Lescoy

bazooka said:


> I don't know :/ The seller didn't include inside pics of the bag.
> Description:
> BLACK EPI GRAINED LEATHER
> 
> FLAP MAGNETIC SNAP BUTTON
> 
> ONE MAIN COMPARTMENT WITH ONE ZIPPED POCKET
> 
> GOLD TONE HARDWARE
> 
> GOLD TONE CHAIN HANDLE
> 
> ADJUSTABLE CHAIN STRAP CAN BE USED AS A HAND BAG OR A SHOULDER BAG
> 
> IN EXCELLENT CONDITION, 9/10
> SHOWS NORMAL SIGNS OF USAGE, TOLERABLE FADING ON
> HARDWARE
> 
> NO MAJOR FLAW TO NOTE



*Ask the seller if there is any stamping inside and if there is - a photo please.*


----------



## bazooka

Lescoy said:


> *Ask the seller if there is any stamping inside and if there is - a photo please.*



Okay thank you. I'll update you.


----------



## Lescoy

bazooka said:


> Okay thank you. I'll update you.



*No problem - some of the older bags have the stamping inside, some dont - and so its useful to ask and if it does - to see it.*


----------



## Nivahra

Please authenticate this Paddington!

And thank you very much in advance for sharing your knowledge and free time with us! 

Item name: Chloe Paddington
Item number: 140863058050
Seller ID: schnuffelschnegge
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/140863058050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_954wt_922


----------



## NATBONTEMPO

Hello, Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag. I have never seen one of these before, the leather and quality of this piece are strangely uncomfortable. something is not right, at least to me. I'm either completely crazy or the quality is not to par. Any advice and the model name are appreciated greatly.

Best Regards, 
Natasha


Chloe 
bag 134 Paille

Thank you so much.


----------



## Egebella

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi - the hologram can detach - on the tag - can you see any sign of glue residue?



No glue residue (or smell, lol) anywhere. Would you like to see any other pictures to help you determine if its authentic?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Egebella

Anniejmmorgan said:
			
		

> Thank you that is totally understandable
> and I will take it to a store when I recieve it. Could you point me in the right direction of what gave it away to you so I can do a little research before it gets here?
> Regards



You may try to contact Carol Diva, I know that she has helped many poeple with fakes bought from Ebay. As far as I know, she provides official letters that Ebay should honor in cases like yours.
Sorry about your purchase and Good Luck!


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Egebella said:


> You may try to contact Carol Diva, I know that she has helped many poeple with fakes bought from Ebay. As far as I know, she provides official letters that Ebay should honor in cases like yours.
> Sorry about your purchase and Good Luck!



Thank you so much for you advise. I have searched and searched abd cannot find a user called "Carol Diva". Could anyone point me in the right direction please?
Many thanks


----------



## NATBONTEMPO

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Thank you so much for you advise. I have searched and searched abd cannot find a user called "Carol Diva". Could anyone point me in the right direction please?
> Many thanks



Here is the link to her contact info 
http://www.caroldiva.com
Natasha


----------



## Egebella

Anniejmmorgan said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for you advise. I have searched and searched abd cannot find a user called "Carol Diva". Could anyone point me in the right direction please?
> Many thanks



www.caroldiva.com


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Just purchased this almost by accident. Can someone please let me know of its real before I pay?
> 100% genuine black leather XL Chloe paddington handbag
> 370663123341
> Seller ellis3008
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=370663123341
> 
> Thank you in advance



Thank you do much everyone for your advise, have e.mailed carol diva. Seller still saying it is genuine and that I should wait until I see it and use a "spotting a fake guide" and take it to Chloe to see for myself it's genuine. It should arrive today and I will set to work on using the net to compare... If anyone would like to offer me a few pointers on what they think gives the above bag away for being fake it would really help me. I understand you may not want to post on here so please e.mail me
Something tells me this is going to be a long drawn out process. 
Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## JazzyJay

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Thank you do much everyone for your advise, have e.mailed carol diva. Seller still saying it is genuine and that I should wait until I see it and use a "spotting a fake guide" and take it to Chloe to see for myself it's genuine. It should arrive today and I will set to work on using the net to compare... If anyone would like to offer me a few pointers on what they think gives the above bag away for being fake it would really help me. I understand you may not want to post on here so please e.mail me on anniejmmorgan@googlemail.com.
> Something tells me this is going to be a long drawn out process.
> Thanks in advance everyone.


 
If you are located in the UK or Europe, I would recommend you contact Authenticate4u or Fakespotters, both of whom are UK based ebay/paypal approved authentication providers.


----------



## Lescoy

Egebella said:


> You may try to contact Carol Diva, I know that she has helped many poeple with fakes bought from Ebay. As far as I know, she provides official letters that Ebay should honor in cases like yours.
> Sorry about your purchase and Good Luck!



*Actually there is a Thread regarding Authentication Services, of which there are a number. We don't EVER suggest one specific service.*


----------



## Lescoy

Egebella said:


> No glue residue (or smell, lol) anywhere. Would you like to see any other pictures to help you determine if its authentic?
> Thanks so much!



*No, the hologram does detach, and often there isn't a sign of glue residue - unlike the Chanel holograms which do leave a fair residue. 


*


----------



## Lescoy

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Thank you do much everyone for your advise, have e.mailed carol diva. Seller still saying it is genuine and that I should wait until I see it and use a "spotting a fake guide" and take it to Chloe to see for myself it's genuine. It should arrive today and I will set to work on using the net to compare... If anyone would like to offer me a few pointers on what they think gives the above bag away for being fake it would really help me. I understand you may not want to post on here so please e.mail me on anniejmmorgan@googlemail.com.
> Something tells me this is going to be a long drawn out process.
> Thanks in advance everyone.



*Please edit your post and remove your email address - its not a good idea to openly post that online Also, comparing photos of bags is NOT the way to authenticate anything, and if you have to raise a Claim, then you will have to prove the bag is fake - and its a royal PITA*


----------



## Lescoy

NATBONTEMPO said:


> Hello, Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag. I have never seen one of these before, the leather and quality of this piece are strangely uncomfortable. something is not right, at least to me. I'm either completely crazy or the quality is not to par. Any advice and the model name are appreciated greatly.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Natasha
> 
> 
> Chloe
> bag 134 Paille
> 
> Thank you so much.



*Hi there - this is an Elvire Hobo - and the leather on these was a little weird. It looks ok from the photos provided, if you can show the reverse of the circular hangtag - i.e., showing barcoding/colour information - then that would be useful just as a double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

Nivahra said:


> Please authenticate this Paddington!
> 
> And thank you very much in advance for sharing your knowledge and free time with us!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paddington
> Item number: 140863058050
> Seller ID: schnuffelschnegge
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/140863058050?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_954wt_922



*Hi there, this Aubergine Paddy looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## bazooka

Lescoy said:


> *No problem - some of the older bags have the stamping inside, some dont - and so its useful to ask and if it does - to see it.*



Hi, here's interior photos of the bag
http://imgur.com/a/UmE2l#5


----------



## Lescoy

bazooka said:


> Hi, here's interior photos of the bag
> http://imgur.com/a/UmE2l#5



*Hi there - this looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Cacciatrice

Help please 

name: Chloe Paddington Medium Sized Bag Cream Good Condition
seller: davymac31 (Feedback 526)  
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/160896867634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1113


----------



## bazooka

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this looks fine from the photos provided.*



Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## Lescoy

Cacciatrice said:


> Help please
> 
> name: Chloe Paddington Medium Sized Bag Cream Good Condition
> seller: davymac31 (Feedback 526)
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/160896867634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1113



*Hi - this is a really horrible fake *


----------



## sugacookie

Hello experts, please let me know your thoughts on this item.  Thank you in advance!  

Item Name:  grey ivory PYTHON cross body bag 
Item Number:  180993072084 Item number:
Seller ID:  retrokitty34
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180993072084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mranda

Hello!! I just purchased my first Chloe bag from an online consignment site. Could you please verify the authenticity for me? I hope I have provided enough photos...it is incredibly difficult to photograph the hologram! I couldn't get a clear picture of the one inside the bag. Tips? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lescoy

mranda said:


> Hello!! I just purchased my first Chloe bag from an online consignment site. Could you please verify the authenticity for me? I hope I have provided enough photos...it is incredibly difficult to photograph the hologram! I couldn't get a clear picture of the one inside the bag. Tips? Thanks so much!



*Looks fine from the photos you have provided *


----------



## Lescoy

sugacookie said:


> Hello experts, please let me know your thoughts on this item.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  grey ivory PYTHON cross body bag
> Item Number:  180993072084 Item number:
> Seller ID:  retrokitty34
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180993072084?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Hi there - this looks fine from the photos in the listing.*


----------



## mranda

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos you have provided *


Great!! Thank you so much for the peace of mind!!


----------



## Darell Brown

Egebella said:


> I'm sorry for my previous post - the pictures didn't get attached. I hope this one goes better.
> 
> Can I have this Marcie authenticated? Thanks in advance!



This one looks ok to me.


----------



## Darell Brown

Egebella said:


> I'm sorry for my previous post - the pictures didn't get attached. I hope this one goes better.
> 
> Can I have this Marcie authenticated? Thanks in advance!





mranda said:


> Hello!! I just purchased my first Chloe bag from an online consignment site. Could you please verify the authenticity for me? I hope I have provided enough photos...it is incredibly difficult to photograph the hologram! I couldn't get a clear picture of the one inside the bag. Tips? Thanks so much!



I think it looks ok.


----------



## mellow2424

Hello experts!  Please let me know your opinion on this bag:

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Pink ITALIAN LEATHER Handbag Purse SHOULDER BAG Italy
Item Number: 221137294558
Seller ID: americangoldrush
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221137294558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## maichink

Hello all experts!
Please authenticate this bag i got from friend years ago 
Item Name: Chloe Paraty bag















































Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## Lescoy

mellow2424 said:


> Hello experts!  Please let me know your opinion on this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Pink ITALIAN LEATHER Handbag Purse SHOULDER BAG Italy
> Item Number: 221137294558
> Seller ID: americangoldrush
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221137294558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Hi there, this is one of the Camera Bag styles, and it looks fine from the photos in the listing. Its a big messed up - but should clean - if you send to an reputable service.*


----------



## Lescoy

maichink said:


> Hello all experts!
> Please authenticate this bag i got from friend years ago
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance x



*Hi, can you show a straight on shot of the Chloe engraving on the side hardware please.*


----------



## travelista

Hi Lescoy or other experts, 

Please authenticate the Chloe Paraty bags below:

Item name: Brand New 2012 Chloé Red Medium Paraty
Item number: 92182107
Seller ID: Sandre
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-2012-Chloé-Red-Medium-Paraty-USD1650/92182107

Item name: BNWT 100% Auth Chloe Scarlet Red Paraty (Icon Size M)
Item number: 85385445
Seller ID: bal-tabernacle
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-100-Auth-Chloe-Scarlet-Red-Paraty-Icon-Size-M-USD1750/85385445

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lescoy

travelista said:


> Hi Lescoy or other experts,
> 
> Please authenticate the Chloe Paraty bags below:
> 
> Item name: Brand New 2012 Chloé Red Medium Paraty
> Item number: 92182107
> Seller ID: Sandre
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-2012-Chloé-Red-Medium-Paraty-USD1650/92182107
> 
> Item name: BNWT 100% Auth Chloe Scarlet Red Paraty (Icon Size M)
> Item number: 85385445
> Seller ID: bal-tabernacle
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-100-Auth-Chloe-Scarlet-Red-Paraty-Icon-Size-M-USD1750/85385445
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



*Hi, the seller hasn't shown all of the photos required for authentication. In truth - I would be asking for more photos - not screaming fake - but I like to see more than this. If you bought - then post photos when the bag arrives, and we'll double check for you*


----------



## maichink

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, can you show a straight on shot of the Chloe engraving on the side hardware please.*



*The shots of the Chloe engraving* 










*Thank you so much again Lescoy!*


----------



## mellow2424

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this is one of the Camera Bag styles, and it looks fine from the photos in the listing. Its a big messed up - but should clean - if you send to an reputable service.*



Thank you!


----------



## myfingertip

Hi, can somebody tell me if it is a fake or not? Thank you! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251167618293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

maichink said:


> *The shots of the Chloe engraving*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much again Lescoy!*



*Looks fine from the photos you have provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> Hi, can somebody tell me if it is a fake or not? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251167618293?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



*Hi - photos aren't showing much - and ideally would like to see Chloe heatstamp outside the bag (on small flap) Inner stamp straight on and also the inner zipper pull straight on. The datecode tag - 

Its not screaming fake - but its best to check the detailing.
*


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - photos aren't showing much - and ideally would like to see Chloe heatstamp outside the bag (on small flap) Inner stamp straight on and also the inner zipper pull straight on. The datecode tag -
> 
> Its not screaming fake - but its best to check the detailing.
> *



Thank you, and I don't know if the lining should be black?  I noticed that some edith linings are beige.


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> Thank you, and I don't know if the lining should be black?  I noticed that some edith linings are beige.



*The lining colour is correct.*


----------



## xxsparklexx

Hi, 

I have been lurking on this forum for ages as I have lusted after a Chloe Paddington for years. I have just been given a bag that is lovely, and I wondered if anyone could take a look at some pictures I have taken and give me an idea on whether it is genuine or not . It doesn't have the plate or padlock which doesn't bother me as the bag itself is gorgeous but I don't know whether it can be authenticated without these?

http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/Chloe Paddington/



It has been well used and I notice that the 'stuffing' of the handles seems to have moved to one side slightly leaving some leather poking down on one side, and the extra covering on the handles is very worn, but I love it to bits anyway...I would love it even more if it is original! It has 03-05-53 on the leather tab and 'CHLOE made in Italy' stamped on the leather but I am not sure if my pictures are clear enough.

If anyone could take the time to look I would be very grateful  thanks, Jo x


----------



## salma12

Item name:Chloe Aurore leather tote handbag

Item Number: 190738027170

Seller ID: parkdani

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190738027170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: hi! I would be grateful if someone would authenticate this Aurore tote for me. The seller has great feedback but in the fourth picture I see an off stitch. I am no expert, but is that a bad sign? I would love your insight please
Thanks in advance!
Salma


----------



## Lescoy

xxsparklexx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking on this forum for ages as I have lusted after a Chloe Paddington for years. I have just been given a bag that is lovely, and I wondered if anyone could take a look at some pictures I have taken and give me an idea on whether it is genuine or not . It doesn't have the plate or padlock which doesn't bother me as the bag itself is gorgeous but I don't know whether it can be authenticated without these?
> 
> http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/Chloe Paddington/
> 
> 
> 
> It has been well used and I notice that the 'stuffing' of the handles seems to have moved to one side slightly leaving some leather poking down on one side, and the extra covering on the handles is very worn, but I love it to bits anyway...I would love it even more if it is original! It has 03-05-53 on the leather tab and 'CHLOE made in Italy' stamped on the leather but I am not sure if my pictures are clear enough.
> 
> If anyone could take the time to look I would be very grateful  thanks, Jo x



*I already responded on this Paddington - its fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

salma12 said:


> Item name:Chloe Aurore leather tote handbag
> 
> Item Number: 190738027170
> 
> Seller ID: parkdani
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190738027170?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: hi! I would be grateful if someone would authenticate this Aurore tote for me. The seller has great feedback but in the fourth picture I see an off stitch. I am no expert, but is that a bad sign? I would love your insight please
> Thanks in advance!
> Salma



*An off stitch in Chloe is quite normal - their QC isn't ideal.

This looks ok - but would like to see the datecode inside the bag - including hologram and the reverse of the hangtags, showing barcoding/colour information. Also Registration Card to see hologram and read it - to correlate with inner.
*


----------



## Renabean

Hi Lescoy,

It has been a long time but my Chloe bug is in full force again!

 I have actually agreed to buy it but wanted to check before I payed.

Name: BORSA BAG CHLOE DARLA AUTHENTIC SHOULDER BAG ORIGINALE CERTIFICATO AUTENTICITA

Item no: 150925767532

Seller ID:  albetta08

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150925767532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks as always


----------



## Lescoy

Renabean said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> It has been a long time but my Chloe bug is in full force again!
> 
> I have actually agreed to buy it but wanted to check before I payed.
> 
> Name: BORSA BAG CHLOE DARLA AUTHENTIC SHOULDER BAG ORIGINALE CERTIFICATO AUTENTICITA
> 
> Item no: 150925767532
> 
> Seller ID:  albetta08
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150925767532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks as always



*I would like to see the inner heatstamp and be able to see the hologram on the inner and Registration Card and be able to correlate before I comment on authenticity.*


----------



## xxsparklexx

Lescoy said:


> *I already responded on this Paddington - its fake.*



Hi, 

sorry I didn't realise you had already seen this bag...I did look back through the posts on here before posting my pictures but I hadn't seen anything. Any idea how long ago this was? as I still can't find it...sorry to be a pain

Jo


----------



## Lescoy

xxsparklexx said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry I didn't realise you had already seen this bag...I did look back through the posts on here before posting my pictures but I hadn't seen anything. Any idea how long ago this was? as I still can't find it...sorry to be a pain
> 
> Jo



*Does that matter, as I've again stated that the bag is fake.*


----------



## xxsparklexx

Lescoy said:


> *Does that matter, as I've again stated that the bag is fake.*


o 

To me yes because I didn't realise that you had already commented on the bag!


----------



## Lescoy

xxsparklexx said:


> o
> 
> To me yes because I didn't realise that you had already commented on the bag!



*Well you have the authentication now - and the bag isn't in question - there is no way a plate would come off like that - and the inner handles clearly show a 'ball' and so not in doubt - its not authentic.*


----------



## salma12

Thanks a lot Lescoy! I will try to ask the seller of the pictures you asked 
Thanks again
Salma


----------



## xxsparklexx

Lescoy said:


> *Well you have the authentication now - and the bag isn't in question - there is no way a plate would come off like that - and the inner handles clearly show a 'ball' and so not in doubt - its not authentic.*



thankyou for your help, I feel I have been a pain...


----------



## txgrl

Any chance this Chloe clutch is authentic??  TIA!
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01371.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01374.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01377.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01383.jpg
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01440.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

xxsparklexx said:


> thankyou for your help, I feel I have been a pain...



*Not at all, I'm just sorry it wasn't a better conclusion. *


----------



## Lescoy

txgrl said:


> Any chance this Chloe clutch is authentic??  TIA!
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01371.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01374.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01377.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01383.jpg
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/lynn187846/DSC01440.jpg



*Hi there - sorry - this is fake *


----------



## txgrl

Thank you so much!


----------



## Renabean

Lescoy said:


> *I would like to see the inner heatstamp and be able to see the hologram on the inner and Registration Card and be able to correlate before I comment on authenticity.*



Here are additional photos

http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee458/Teenyreni/Chloe Darla/


----------



## Lescoy

Renabean said:


> Here are additional photos
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee458/Teenyreni/Chloe Darla/



*Looks ok from photos provided. If you do purchase, then post photos when you receive, and we will double check.*


----------



## myfingertip

Hi again, all experts! please check if it is authentic:
Item :Chloe Kerala handbag
Seller Id : /infinitytechwork
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150926676485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - photos aren't showing much - and ideally would like to see Chloe heatstamp outside the bag (on small flap) Inner stamp straight on and also the inner zipper pull straight on. The datecode tag -
> 
> Its not screaming fake - but its best to check the detailing.
> *



hello  the serial number picture:


----------



## LoveVintage_005

Please authenticate this bag for me. 
Thanks!

Item Name: Chloe vintage tan leather tote
Item Number: 321000517315
Seller ID: chocolateyclaire7 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321000517315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1353


----------



## LoveVintage_005

Please authenticate this bag for me. 
Thanks!

Item: Original Chanel-Handtasche
Listing number: 330811131609
Seller: christina84* 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/330811131609...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1353


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> Hi again, all experts! please check if it is authentic:
> Item :Chloe Kerala handbag
> Seller Id : /infinitytechwork
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150926676485?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Need to see the datecode inside the bag and also the engraving on the inner zipper. The horse has lost its tail - which has happened with a number of these.*


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> hello  the serial number picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1916724



*Hi - please post the original link as I need to know what this refers to - I'm assuming its an Edith - given the other photos I requested.*


----------



## Lescoy

LoveVintage_005 said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe vintage tan leather tote
> Item Number: 321000517315
> Seller ID: chocolateyclaire7
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321000517315?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1353



*Need to see the datecode inside if present.Also the engraving/stamping on the hardware - would like to have seen that.*


----------



## Lescoy

LoveVintage_005 said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Original Chanel-Handtasche
> Listing number: 330811131609
> Seller: christina84*
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330811131609...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1353



*You need to post this in the Authenticate This Chanel Thread *


----------



## LoveVintage_005

Lescoy said:


> *You need to post this in the Authenticate This Chanel Thread *



Yes, i`m a bit lost today 
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - please post the original link as I need to know what this refers to - I'm assuming its an Edith - given the other photos I requested.*



Yes, it is an eidth bag. I will post photos after I got the bag. Thanks!


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the datecode inside if present.Also the engraving/stamping on the hardware - would like to have seen that.*



I am still asking. The seller has not responded yet.how about the photos she had already uploaded on eBay? I noticed that the head tag inside is a little bit upper to the stitching. Would that be a problem? Thanks! You are so nice and quick!


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> I am still asking. The seller has not responded yet.how about the photos she had already uploaded on eBay? I noticed that the head tag inside is a little bit upper to the stitching. Would that be a problem? Thanks! You are so nice and quick!



*The stamping - it depends, sometimes the leather area is narrower - so you get a slightly different look. I'd definitely want to see those photos though.*


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the datecode inside the bag and also the engraving on the inner zipper. The horse has lost its tail - which has happened with a number of these.*



This one. Sorry I forgot to quote the link. This Kerala bag.


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> This one. Sorry I forgot to quote the link. This Kerala bag.



*Hi, yes I know its the Kerala, but need to see the engraving on inner zipper pull and datecode tag. *


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *The stamping - it depends, sometimes the leather area is narrower - so you get a slightly different look. I'd definitely want to see those photos though.*



Ok, I will come back to you when I get the additional photos. Thanks.


----------



## Darell Brown

mranda said:


> Hello!! I just purchased my first Chloe bag from an online consignment site. Could you please verify the authenticity for me? I hope I have provided enough photos...it is incredibly difficult to photograph the hologram! I couldn't get a clear picture of the one inside the bag. Tips? Thanks so much!



Looks good to me Miranda!


----------



## walingwaling

Please can you authenticate this bag:
Iten name: Chloè Paddinton
Link:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.226933870754007.50184.100003121860786&type=3
Thanks very much in advance


----------



## minkymorgan

Hi there...I bought this about a month ago and was hoping you would have a look at it for me...fingers crossed I have not done something stupid.
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## minkymorgan

and a couple more xx


----------



## chey_girl

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paraty handbag I bought on ebay? Thanks! 

Item Name: CHLOE Paraty Handbag Black NWT
Item Number: 150925059883
Seller ID: 10joyce
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150925059883#ht_1362wt_951


----------



## Lescoy

walingwaling said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag:
> Iten name: Chloè Paddinton
> Link:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.226933870754007.50184.100003121860786&type=3
> Thanks very much in advance



*Would be useful to see Chloe heatstamp inside the bag as a double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

minkymorgan said:


> View attachment 1918024
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918025
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a couple more xx



*Looks fine from photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paraty handbag I bought on ebay? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Paraty Handbag Black NWT
> Item Number: 150925059883
> Seller ID: 10joyce
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150925059883#ht_1362wt_951



*Looks fine from the photos in the listing. If you would like to take photos of her when she arrives with you, then do post them and we'll double check.*


----------



## minkymorgan

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from photos provided.*



Thanks for your time Lescoy


----------



## chey_girl

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos in the listing. If you would like to take photos of her when she arrives with you, then do post them and we'll double check.*



Here are additional pics of the serial number and hologram sticker. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Here are additional pics of the serial number and hologram sticker. Thank you so much for your help!



*Hi, these photos look ok, but if you post additional photos - can you also refer us to the original link - as we do look at a number of bags - and it helps save confusion*


----------



## tokyobuzz

I apologize as I am new here, but is the serial number tag the same thing as the datecode tag?  From the photos posted here, it seems that it is (?).


----------



## Lescoy

tokyobuzz said:


> I apologize as I am new here, but is the serial number tag the same thing as the datecode tag?  From the photos posted here, it seems that it is (?).



*Chloe don't use serial numbers they are always datecodes. So the tag we need to see is, in fact, the datecode tag, and if appropriate - i.e., with the newer items - the hologram.*


----------



## Brookles

Hello. Can you have a look at this for me? Thank you 


Item Name: Genuine CHLOE PARATY medium calfskin leather black handbag
Item Number: 150925059883
Seller ID: anpan29
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c68fdb61f


----------



## Lescoy

Brookles said:


> Hello. Can you have a look at this for me? Thank you
> 
> 
> Item Name: Genuine CHLOE PARATY medium calfskin leather black handbag
> Item Number: 150925059883
> Seller ID: anpan29
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c68fdb61f



*Hi there, this is fine from the photos provided. I would like to see the datecode and also the hologram on the inner tag. Also the one on the Registration Card and be able to read - to correlate with the inner - but at the moment - there are no red flags - its just a case of checking all of the detailing which I do prefer. *


----------



## Brookles

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this is fine from the photos provided. I would like to see the datecode and also the hologram on the inner tag. Also the one on the Registration Card and be able to read - to correlate with the inner - but at the moment - there are no red flags - its just a case of checking all of the detailing which I do prefer. *



Thank you. I will ask for these


----------



## Lescoy

Brookles said:


> Thank you. I will ask for these



*As I say, the bag looks good - I'm just anal!*


----------



## bisoumoi

Item Name: Authentic NWT Chloé Marcie - Small Nubuck Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 300791947150
Seller ID: bxff02
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30079194715...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=300791947150&_rdc=1


Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

bisoumoi said:


> Item Name: Authentic NWT Chloé Marcie - Small Nubuck Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 300791947150
> Seller ID: bxff02
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30079194715...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=300791947150&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Thank you!



*Hi there, the seller needs to show the detailing. Inner heatstamp, the engraving on inner zipper pull. Also engraving on outer hardware. Datecode inside the bag including hologram and be able to read that and likewise the hologram on the Registration Card so we can correlate. Not screaming fake - but can't really see detailing on this at all.*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

HI~My first post here...Could I get this authenticated?thx!
Item Name: Chloe Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Large Paraty Bag
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Item number: CHL121018A
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chloe-black-drummed-calfskin-leather-large-paraty-bag.html


----------



## Lescoy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> HI~My first post here...Could I get this authenticated?thx!
> Item Name: Chloe Black Drummed Calfskin Leather Large Paraty Bag
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Item number: CHL121018A
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chloe-black-drummed-calfskin-leather-large-paraty-bag.html



*Hi there and welcome to Chloe!

This Paraty looks fine from the photos provided, although I can't see the datecode tag which is on the other side of that hologram. However, the detailing shown looks fine. If you do decide to buy, then post photos when you receive and we'll be happy to double check her for you.
*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there and welcome to Chloe!*
> 
> *This Paraty looks fine from the photos provided, although I can't see the datecode tag which is on the other side of that hologram. However, the detailing shown looks fine. If you do decide to buy, then post photos when you receive and we'll be happy to double check her for you.*


 
Sounds good...Thx again! For my first one was not sure I wanted to pre-lovd or new.


----------



## Lescoy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sounds good...Thx again! For my first one was not sure I wanted to pre-lovd or new.



*This one is a more unusual style - we don't see many of these. So again - it depends on if this is what you want, i.e., not the normal Paraty - but something a little different. I like this - its quirky too - which is great and black - well perfect!*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lescoy said:


> *This one is a more unusual style - we don't see many of these. So again - it depends on if this is what you want, i.e., not the normal Paraty - but something a little different. I like this - its quirky too - which is great and black - well perfect!*


 I always like going for something a little different. I have never seen Chloe bags in person but pictures are stunning!Trying to diversify the collection.


----------



## Lescoy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I always like going for something a little different. I have never seen Chloe bags in person but pictures are stunning!Trying to diversify the collection.



*Well - its a nice choice!*


----------



## chey_girl

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, these photos look ok, but if you post additional photos - can you also refer us to the original link - as we do look at a number of bags - and it helps save confusion*



Sorry! And thank you so much! I am happy that my bag is authentic


----------



## myfingertip

hi, can somebody help me see if it is a real Chloe elise bag?
thanks! can you see my photos?[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## myfingertip

some more photos


----------



## kalexachu

Hi!

Can you girls hAve look at this bag? I have requested more photos but auction finishing soon

Item name: Chloe paddington leather bag
Item number: 221141393131
Seller id: skittlesmofo
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22114139...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> some more photos
> View attachment 1921534
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921535
> 
> 
> View attachment 1921536



*Need to see the datecode tag also the hologram inside and be able to read it and also the hologram on the Registration Card - can't read that - please post a better photo of that.*


----------



## Lescoy

kalexachu said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you girls hAve look at this bag? I have requested more photos but auction finishing soon
> 
> Item name: Chloe paddington leather bag
> Item number: 221141393131
> Seller id: skittlesmofo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/22114139...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks!



*The 2nd photo is a webstock image. The seller hasn't shown any of the detailing and really it is important to see that. Can't really comment on authenticity based on these - its not screaming fake - but thats about all I can say.*


----------



## kalexachu

Lescoy said:


> *The 2nd photo is a webstock image. The seller hasn't shown any of the detailing and really it is important to see that. Can't really comment on authenticity based on these - its not screaming fake - but thats about all I can say.*


 
Thanks heaps! i will post more photos when i get them.


----------



## chey_girl

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thanks!

Item Name: CHLOE SMALL MARCIE NAVY BLUE LEATHER SATCHEL BAG $1,795
Item Number: 23086970589
Seller ID: xp206
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230869705898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## chey_girl

Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thank you!

Item Name: CHLOE Leather Medium MARCIE Satchel Tote Bag Blue
Item Number: 390484679556
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390484679556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE SMALL MARCIE NAVY BLUE LEATHER SATCHEL BAG $1,795
> Item Number: 23086970589
> Seller ID: xp206
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230869705898?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



*Hi, this looks fine from the photos provided.

*


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Leather Medium MARCIE Satchel Tote Bag Blue
> Item Number: 390484679556
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390484679556?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



*Hi there, again this looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## chey_girl

Thank you so much for your help Lescoy! It is very much appreciated!


----------



## vcp

Hi, I would love it if you were able to take a look at this bag and let me know your opinion on authenticity.

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....58E85685BF61103C91.qscstrfrnt06?categoryId=-1

I appreciate your help!


----------



## travelista

Hi Lescoy or other experts, 

Please authenticate the Chloe Paraty bags below:

Item name: Chloe Paraty Handbag in Wood
Item number: 181003969051
Seller ID: critix
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...051?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24ad621b

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lescoy

vcp said:


> Hi, I would love it if you were able to take a look at this bag and let me know your opinion on authenticity.
> 
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....58E85685BF61103C91.qscstrfrnt06?categoryId=-1
> 
> I appreciate your help!



*There's only one photo - and to be honest, even though this is a well known seller, its always prudent to check the detailing. Inner Chloe heatstamp, engraving on inner zipper pull, datecode tag inside the bag and Chloe heatstamp on the small front flap. *


----------



## vcp

Lescoy said:


> *There's only one photo - and to be honest, even though this is a well known seller, its always prudent to check the detailing. Inner Chloe heatstamp, engraving on inner zipper pull, datecode tag inside the bag and Chloe heatstamp on the small front flap. *


 
Hi Lescoy,

Thanks for taking a look at this bag - there are actually several photos further down on the page - please scroll down. 

http://www.shop.realdealcollection.com/Chloe-2006-Tan-Chamois-Edith-Satchel-CHL-2784.htm

Let me know what you think. Thank you again!


----------



## mpgtown99

Please authenticate.  Seller said this has been authenticated on TPF but I did a serach and couldn't find it.  Thanks in advance!!!


Item Name:CHLOE EDITH CROSSBODY Black Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag Detachable Strap TPF
Item Number:170924909946
Seller ID:chic-boutiques
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-EDITH...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cbeb257a


----------



## K012EANA

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? TIA!

Item: $1895 Chloe Paraty Rock Medium Tote Bag 
Item Number: 321010168278
Seller ID: chelsea5thave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1895-Chloe-...278?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abdb271d6


----------



## akb9x

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this. thank you
Item Name:AUTHENTIC BLACK BUTTERY SOFT LEATHER CHLOE PADDINGTON HANDBag
Item Number:170927556185
Seller ID: anesthetized
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/170927556185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## batfish

Please could you have a look at these Ediths for me?

1)
Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith tan leather satchel bag absolutely gorgeous!!
Item Number: 221141658193
Seller ID:  blackcatcream
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221141658193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2) 
Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 130787789634
Seller ID: stars_11
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130787789634?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

3)
Item Name:  Chloe Edith
Item Number: 120999980423
Seller ID:  rossi_arthur 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120999980423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much


----------



## tintinloves

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Wallet
Item Number: 300802341755
Seller ID: soccerrox9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...w-/300802341755?pt=Wallet&hash=item4609377b7b

Thank you kindly


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies. 

I know this doesn't have enough photos and I shall try to get more photos out of the seller but what do you think? Authentic?

Name: Chloe Paraty Medium


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi ladies.

Another one. I think it's a fake but it doesn't hurt to check.

Name: Chloe Sally Bag in Purple





















TIA!


----------



## batfish

Hi Ladies,
Please could you look at these?

1)
Item Name: Chloe Edith Dark Green Bag
Item Number: 330812977595
Seller ID: andyrbkc
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Edi...95?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d05fd71bb

2)
Item Name: Chloe Edith Leather handbag
Item Number: 261116093629
Seller ID: tallulah32
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Edi...29?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3ccbbb64bd

TIA


----------



## chiccab90

hei girls,
I need to authenticate this Chloè.
TIA

Item: Medium MARCIE Satchel Tote Bag Light Grey
Seller:mimi_couture
Item: 130789205995 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-Lea...95?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e73a4e7eb


----------



## BabieFat

Can someone please help me authenticate this chloe sally in black? TIA.

Item: Chloe Large Sally
Seller: fortydegreesnorth
Item Number: 200839889042
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200839889042?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648

Thank you so much!


----------



## honeybee80

Hello ladies,

Would greatly appreciate help with this bag if you have time!

Thanks again!
*
Item Name:*  100% GENUINE LIGHT TAN/TAUPE CHLOE BABY PADDINGTON BAG 
*Item    Number: *110970111219 
 *Seller ID: * smiffy4510 
 *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110970111219


----------



## librad

Hi Ladies-
Sandy has me searching for my blue bag.  Please authenticate when time permits:
Item Name: CHLOE Paraty Medium Satchel
Item Number:  261120271895
Seller:  samm1211
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1895-AUTHEN...895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbfb2617


----------



## timetraveller

Hello ladies 
This looks like its still in good condition, can you please check when you have time? Thank you so much!

1) 
Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington handbag
Item Number: 460954d934
Seller ID: novam1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460954d934


----------



## Lescoy

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I know this doesn't have enough photos and I shall try to get more photos out of the seller but what do you think? Authentic?
> 
> Name: Chloe Paraty Medium



*Not in my opinion - I'd forget any additional photos.*


----------



## Lescoy

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Another one. I think it's a fake but it doesn't hurt to check.
> 
> Name: Chloe Sally Bag in Purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



*Need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp and also the datecode tag.*


----------



## Lescoy

batfish said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please could you look at these?
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Chloe Edith Dark Green Bag
> Item Number: 330812977595
> Seller ID: andyrbkc
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Edi...95?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d05fd71bb
> 
> 2)
> Item Name: Chloe Edith Leather handbag
> Item Number: 261116093629
> Seller ID: tallulah32
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Edi...29?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3ccbbb64bd
> 
> TIA



*First one - looks like Jade and then in one of the photos almost looks like Gris Vert. Ideally I'd like to see the engraving on the inner zipper pull - just to check that. Also the datecode tag.

Second one - seller hasn't shown the detailing. Want to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, engraving on the inner zipper pull and the datecode tag.
*


----------



## Lescoy

chiccab90 said:


> hei girls,
> I need to authenticate this Chloè.
> TIA
> 
> Item: Medium MARCIE Satchel Tote Bag Light Grey
> Seller:mimi_couture
> Item: 130789205995
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-Lea...95?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e73a4e7eb



*The listing has ended, and IMO there could be mixed photos in the listing. I have issue with the dustbag and also the tags - *


----------



## Lescoy

BabieFat said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this chloe sally in black? TIA.
> 
> Item: Chloe Large Sally
> Seller: fortydegreesnorth
> Item Number: 200839889042
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/200839889042?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Photos are poor and I would like to see the Chloe inside the bag, the datecode tag and be able to read it and likewise with the hologram sticker. *


----------



## Lescoy

honeybee80 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate help with this bag if you have time!
> 
> Thanks again!
> *
> Item Name:*  100% GENUINE LIGHT TAN/TAUPE CHLOE BABY PADDINGTON BAG
> *Item    Number: *110970111219
> *Seller ID: * smiffy4510
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110970111219



*Looks fine from the photos provided, but definitely would have wanted to see the inner Chloe stamp, the main plate to check engraving. Not screaming fake at all - but being anal I like to check the detailing *


----------



## Lescoy

librad said:


> Hi Ladies-
> Sandy has me searching for my blue bag.  Please authenticate when time permits:
> Item Name: CHLOE Paraty Medium Satchel
> Item Number:  261120271895
> Seller:  samm1211
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1895-AUTHEN...895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccbfb2617



*Hi there - this looks fine from the photos provided. Would have been good to see the engraving on the side clip area and also the actual datecode, but the bag looks fine IMO.*


----------



## Lescoy

timetraveller said:


> Hello ladies
> This looks like its still in good condition, can you please check when you have time? Thank you so much!
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington handbag
> Item Number: 460954d934
> Seller ID: novam1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...292?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460954d934



*Hi there, no photo of the inner Chloe heatstamp or the datecode, which I would like to have seen. If you did buy this, then post photos when she arrives, and we will double check her for you.*


----------



## balenciagaluv

Lescoy said:


> *Not in my opinion - I'd forget any additional photos.*


Thank you so much Lescoy. I thought so too. So I decided to buy a LV noe instead


----------



## timetraveller

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, no photo of the inner Chloe heatstamp or the datecode, which I would like to have seen. If you did buy this, then post photos when she arrives, and we will double check her for you.*



Thank you Lescoy! It actually ended before I got to look at it again but it seems like the seller relisted it. I'll ask for the heatstamp and datecode from her.


----------



## honeybee80

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided, but definitely would have wanted to see the inner Chloe stamp, the main plate to check engraving. Not screaming fake at all - but being anal I like to check the detailing *



Thank you so much!  I ended up asking for extra pics and buying the bag.


----------



## batfish

Please could you look at this one?

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith tan leather satchel bag absolutely gorgeous!!
Item Number: 221146261197
Seller ID:  blackcatcream
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221146261197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Lescoy

batfish said:


> Please could you look at this one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith tan leather satchel bag absolutely gorgeous!!
> Item Number: 221146261197
> Seller ID:  blackcatcream
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221146261197?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much for your help



*This is a Mastic Edith. I would like to see that inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. The zipper pull to check engraving and also the datecode tag. This looks fine from the photos provided, but 'Anal Annie' likes to check the details  

The two watermarks on the bottom are noticeable, but could probably benefit from a treatment, if they bothered you.
*


----------



## myfingertip




----------



## myfingertip




----------



## Lescoy

*^^ Looks fine from the photos - though it would be good to see the whole bag.*


----------



## myfingertip




----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *^^ Looks fine from the photos - though it would be good to see the whole bag.*


just posted...thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

myfingertip said:


> just posted...thanks!



*Looks fine.*


----------



## myfingertip

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine.*



thanks!!!


----------



## LilySue

Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paddington tote
Link (if available): n/a
Photos


----------



## Lescoy

LilySue said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paddington tote
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos



*Would like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag. Also the underside of the padlock. The main plate to see the Chloe engraving.*


----------



## mellow2424

If you could please take a look at these

Item Name: CHLOE Silverado Large Grey Soft Leather Satchel Handbag Purse
Item Number: 181009386227
Seller ID: 571shoelover
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181009386227

Item Name: Chloe Camel Leather Bay Multi-Zip Satchel (MINT CONDITION!!!!)
Item Number: 321013158256
Seller ID: dobie2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321013158256

Thank you


----------



## Loves Chloe

Can you please authenticate this Chloé? They told me it is a real one bought in a vintage store somewhere in Berlin.....
It's a Chloé Paddington with side lock.


----------



## Lescoy

mellow2424 said:


> If you could please take a look at these
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Silverado Large Grey Soft Leather Satchel Handbag Purse
> Item Number: 181009386227
> Seller ID: 571shoelover
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181009386227
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Camel Leather Bay Multi-Zip Satchel (MINT CONDITION!!!!)
> Item Number: 321013158256
> Seller ID: dobie2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321013158256
> 
> Thank you



*The  Silverado, looks ok, but would have liked to see engraving on the inner zipper pull, but the bag appears ok from the photos provided.

The Bay - again the seller hasn't shown much detailing. Datecode tag inside the bag, heatstamp inside the bag and also the engraving on the oval disc on front of the bag would be good. However, the bag looks good from these photos - just nice to check the detailing.
*


----------



## Lescoy

Loves Chloe said:


> Can you please authenticate this Chloé? They told me it is a real one bought in a vintage store somewhere in Berlin.....
> It's a Chloé Paddington with side lock.



*Hi there - can you take a photo of the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag and also check to see if there is any Chloe engraved on the outer hardware i.e., on the key - and let us see a photo of that please.*


----------



## Loves Chloe

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - can you take a photo of the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag and also check to see if there is any Chloe engraved on the outer hardware i.e., on the key - and let us see a photo of that please.*




This is a photo taken of the Chloé heatstamp, i hope you can see it clearly enough, cause it is like almost gone... 
I lookes everywhere on the outer hardware to find anything engraved, but there is nothing on it. The only thing that is engraved is on the leather of the lock. And the heatstamp....
Hope you can help anyway...


----------



## Lescoy

Loves Chloe said:


> This is a photo taken of the Chloé heatstamp, i hope you can see it clearly enough, cause it is like almost gone...
> I lookes everywhere on the outer hardware to find anything engraved, but there is nothing on it. The only thing that is engraved is on the leather of the lock. And the heatstamp....
> Hope you can help anyway...



* Is there no Chloe on the key?*


----------



## Loves Chloe

Lescoy said:


> * Is there no Chloe on the key?*




No.......nothing...


----------



## Lescoy

Loves Chloe said:


> No.......nothing...



*OK - this is a small padlock, and so the key is likewise, so as with the accessories - some of the wallets/clutches have a padlock and key, but the key doesn't have the engraving.

This style wasn't made in large numbers, and in general, this would lead it to be less likely to have been faked. The leather looks ok and the detailing which is present seems fine. The bag really would benefit from a good clean/spa - or you could do that  yourself if you can get good products - just tidy it up and give it some TLC.
*


----------



## LilySue

LilySue said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paddington tote
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos





Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag. Also the underside of the padlock. The main plate to see the Chloe engraving.*


----------



## batfish

Lescoy said:


> *First one - looks like Jade and then in one of the photos almost looks like Gris Vert. Ideally I'd like to see the engraving on the inner zipper pull - just to check that. Also the datecode tag.
> 
> Second one - seller hasn't shown the detailing. Want to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, engraving on the inner zipper pull and the datecode tag.
> *




The seller has sent me some additional photos of the second one.  Unfortunately the images she sent me became really small when I saved them to my computer to upload them here, so I hope they are of use. What do you think? Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Lescoy

batfish said:


> The seller has sent me some additional photos of the second one.  Unfortunately the images she sent me became really small when I saved them to my computer to upload them here, so I hope they are of use. What do you think? Thank you very much for your help



*Sorry, these really are too small - really need to be able to enlarge these. Try and load them into a Photobucket Album or similar and then post the link - that might keep them the same size.*


----------



## amiga226

hi all! Please help authenticate this Chloe bag. And what's the name of this style? TIA!  

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49982511449.2195146.1355431960&type=3&theater


----------



## Loves Chloe

Lescoy said:


> *OK - this is a small padlock, and so the key is likewise, so as with the accessories - some of the wallets/clutches have a padlock and key, but the key doesn't have the engraving.
> 
> This style wasn't made in large numbers, and in general, this would lead it to be less likely to have been faked. The leather looks ok and the detailing which is present seems fine. The bag really would benefit from a good clean/spa - or you could do that  yourself if you can get good products - just tidy it up and give it some TLC.
> *




Thanks a lot for your help! So most likely this is a real one...
That makes me happy!


----------



## fanofchloe

Hi
Please authenticate this Chloe, it is a non auction item

ITEM NAME: Chloe Heloise Green
LINK: 

http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad174/fanofchloe/Chloe%20Heloise%20Green/

Thank you in advance for your assistance.
B.


----------



## chloe.chloe

hello ladies! long time no talk  i had my eye on this marcie, but the price tag makes me think it's too good to be true. can you help authenticate it for me?

Item Name: New & authentic Chloe Marcie medium tote in pink
Item Number: 93263855
Seller ID: micashoponline
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/new...-in-pink-sold-out-color-/93263855?full_site=1


----------



## BabieFat

Lescoy said:


> *Photos are poor and I would like to see the Chloe inside the bag, the datecode tag and be able to read it and likewise with the hologram sticker. *


Hi, love. So the seller just sent me some more photos of the purse. Please help me take a look. Thank you!


----------



## BellaBianca

Hello all!

This item is for sale in a Finnish auction site. What do you think?

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/chloe-musta-nahkalaukku/242226650

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Brookles

Brookles said:


> Hello. Can you have a look at this for me? Thank you
> 
> 
> Item Name: Genuine CHLOE PARATY medium calfskin leather black handbag
> Item Number: 150925059883
> Seller ID: anpan29
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c68fdb61f





Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this is fine from the photos provided. I would like to see the datecode and also the hologram on the inner tag. Also the one on the Registration Card and be able to read - to correlate with the inner - but at the moment - there are no red flags - its just a case of checking all of the detailing which I do prefer. *



As requested - still look OK? I hope so


----------



## Lescoy

BabieFat said:


> Hi, love. So the seller just sent me some more photos of the purse. Please help me take a look. Thank you!



*Photos are dire - and if you don't mind - can you repost the original link when posting additional photos - as its difficult to remember bags when you check a lot of them.*


----------



## Lescoy

Brookles said:


> As requested - still look OK? I hope so



*Looks fine from the photos provided *


----------



## Lescoy

BellaBianca said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This item is for sale in a Finnish auction site. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/chloe-musta-nahkalaukku/242226650
> 
> Many thanks in advance



*The photos aren't the best - and I wonder if the seller can provide one of the datecode tag inside the bag?*


----------



## Lescoy

chloe.chloe said:


> hello ladies! long time no talk  i had my eye on this marcie, but the price tag makes me think it's too good to be true. can you help authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item Name: New & authentic Chloe Marcie medium tote in pink
> Item Number: 93263855
> Seller ID: micashoponline
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/new...-in-pink-sold-out-color-/93263855?full_site=1



*Hi there - the photos in the listing don't show enough of the detailing IMO for authentication. Its not screaming fake -but I'm anal and like to see ALL of the details.*


----------



## BabieFat

Lescoy said:


> *Photos are dire - and if you don't mind - can you repost the original link when posting additional photos - as its difficult to remember bags when you check a lot of them.*


 
Hi, love. Thank you for all your help. The ebay seller decided not to sell it to me because they claimed that they did not want to ship to Canada. So anyways.....thank you so much.


----------



## 04rmk09

Hi everyone, 

I'm brand-spanking new to this site so I apologise if I am posting in the wrong thread. I don't even know what a *thread* is.

Anyways, recently bought a python Paraty bag from eBay, and I have strong suspicions that it is fake. The seller said it was purchased 4 years ago.

Okay, so here's the issues I have:
- The python-y bit is clearly not proper python scales. It looks like patent leather scales embossed on suede. I've got a Paddington in python, and the scales of the two looks totally different. On my Paddigton, they are raised, but on this Paraty, they are totally flat, little, shiny scale-shaped patches.
- The gold bits sound quite hollow when you flick them; much hollower than my python Paddington.
- The bits that aren't python-y are a very smooth, thin feeling leather. I thought they were supposed to have a coarser, thicker leather like on caviar 2.55's.
- The inside lining is REALLY worn for a 4-year old bag. My Paddington is about 10 years old and worn to death, and it is much better condition. I dunno if it's even possible to make a proper Chloe look this old in 4 years. 
- The long shoulder strap has a consistent round shape going all the way round. I thought that Paraty's were supposed to have a flat section in the middle of the strap (like on Netaporter's images).

Inside the pocket, there are two leather tags: one says "030956-08" and the other says "MADE IN ITALY". The leather the tags are made from feels thick and soft, but like I mentioned, the leather on the bag itself is hard, smooth and thin.





If anyone could help me decipher whether the Paraty I bought is real or not, I would be eternally grateful. Or, if you don't like the whole God thing, I'll just be really, REALLY grateful in this life.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## yinggirl43

Hi, please help me authentic this Chloe paddington , the seller said this bag padlock is locked can't open. But I see the picture it's got key(°_°)

item name :WHISKY/TAN LEATHER CHLOE PADDINGTON HANDBAG 100% AUTHENTIC
Item number : 181012423691 
Seller : lucyliz1111 (150  ) 
Web : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHISKY-TA.../CemnBNskxF3uB+xC40CW6w=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm brand-spanking new to this site so I apologise if I am posting in the wrong thread. I don't even know what a *thread* is.
> 
> Anyways, recently bought a python Paraty bag from eBay, and I have strong suspicions that it is fake. The seller said it was purchased 4 years ago.
> 
> Okay, so here's the issues I have:
> - The python-y bit is clearly not proper python scales. It looks like patent leather scales embossed on suede. I've got a Paddington in python, and the scales of the two looks totally different. On my Paddigton, they are raised, but on this Paraty, they are totally flat, little, shiny scale-shaped patches.
> - The gold bits sound quite hollow when you flick them; much hollower than my python Paddington.
> - The bits that aren't python-y are a very smooth, thin feeling leather. I thought they were supposed to have a coarser, thicker leather like on caviar 2.55's.
> - The inside lining is REALLY worn for a 4-year old bag. My Paddington is about 10 years old and worn to death, and it is much better condition. I dunno if it's even possible to make a proper Chloe look this old in 4 years.
> - The long shoulder strap has a consistent round shape going all the way round. I thought that Paraty's were supposed to have a flat section in the middle of the strap (like on Netaporter's images).
> 
> Inside the pocket, there are two leather tags: one says "030956-08" and the other says "MADE IN ITALY". The leather the tags are made from feels thick and soft, but like I mentioned, the leather on the bag itself is hard, smooth and thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone could help me decipher whether the Paraty I bought is real or not, I would be eternally grateful. Or, if you don't like the whole God thing, I'll just be really, REALLY grateful in this life.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



*Hi - if you can post photos of the Paraty - then we can take a look. If you prefer, you can load the photos into a Photobucket Album (or similar) and post the link.

Your Paddington you mention - can, at the very oldest be 7 years old - as it was launched in 2005. 

The Paraty, which you have was manufactured Autumn 2009 -but again, without seeing, can't confirm anything. Do also bear in mind that they have 'tweaked' the Paraty in some areas. 

Please do post photos of the Paraty, as without seeing, we really can't ascertain authenticity.
*


----------



## Lescoy

yinggirl43 said:


> Hi, please help me authentic this Chloe paddington , the seller said this bag padlock is locked can't open. But I see the picture it's got key(°_°)
> 
> item name :WHISKY/TAN LEATHER CHLOE PADDINGTON HANDBAG 100% AUTHENTIC
> Item number : 181012423691
> Seller : lucyliz1111 (150  )
> Web : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHISKY-TA.../CemnBNskxF3uB+xC40CW6w=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



*Hi there, this listing had ended by the time I checked. It looks ok from the photos provided. The padlock could have an issue with the locking mechanism, but that can be repaired. If you did buy, then post photos when she arrives, and we will double check. Also, we can advise re the padlock.

*


----------



## fanofchloe

Hi
I'm not sure if my original requested posted correctly but I thought I redo it again.
Please authenticate my Chloe, a non-auction item

ITEM NAME: Chloe Heloise Green
LINK: http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad174/fanofchloe/Chloe%20Heloise%20Green/

http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad174/fanofchloe/Chloe Heloise Green/
Thanks so much
B


----------



## Lescoy

fanofchloe said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure if my original requested posted correctly but I thought I redo it again.
> Please authenticate my Chloe, a non-auction item
> 
> ITEM NAME: Chloe Heloise Green
> LINK: http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad174/fanofchloe/Chloe Heloise Green/
> 
> http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad174/fanofchloe/Chloe Heloise Green/
> Thanks so much
> B



*Looks ok- but can you post a photo of the whole bag *


----------



## amiga226

Hi all! I hope somebody could help me with this Chloe bag, is it authentic? and what's the name of this design. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA!

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...2_1300794912_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true 

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...8_1292054439_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true 

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...1_1232157406_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true 

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...3_2059084892_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true 

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...7_2093830525_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true 

http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...5_1495369373_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true


----------



## Lescoy

amiga226 said:


> Hi all! I hope somebody could help me with this Chloe bag, is it authentic? and what's the name of this design. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...2_1300794912_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...8_1292054439_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...1_1232157406_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...3_2059084892_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...7_2093830525_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true
> 
> http://s1077.beta.photobucket.com/u...5_1495369373_n.jpg.html?sort=6&postlogin=true



*Hi, its meant to be a Capsule Paddington, but unfortunately its fake *


----------



## 04rmk09

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - if you can post photos of the Paraty - then we can take a look. If you prefer, you can load the photos into a Photobucket Album (or similar) and post the link.*
> 
> *Your Paddington you mention - can, at the very oldest be 7 years old - as it was launched in 2005. *
> 
> *The Paraty, which you have was manufactured Autumn 2009 -but again, without seeing, can't confirm anything. Do also bear in mind that they have 'tweaked' the Paraty in some areas. *
> 
> *Please do post photos of the Paraty, as without seeing, we really can't ascertain authenticity.*


 

You are incredible, thank you SO much for taking the time to check my bag! I've only got one other Chloe bag (you are right, it must have been 2005 because it was my first school bag in seconday school!), so your knowledge of them is invaluable to me!!

I hope the photos I've taken have worked. Image Shack has always confused me.

And, just to further clarify, you are incredible!






































What do you think? If you need more details or more photos in order to judge whether it's real or fake, please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> You are incredible, thank you SO much for taking the time to check my bag! I've only got one other Chloe bag (you are right, it must have been 2005 because it was my first school bag in seconday school!), so your knowledge of them is invaluable to me!!
> 
> I hope the photos I've taken have worked. Image Shack has always confused me.
> 
> And, just to further clarify, you are incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? If you need more details or more photos in order to judge whether it's real or fake, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks



*Hi - you have a plastic Registration Card - is there a hologram on that, and also one inside the bag - if so - could you take a photo just so I can see it - and be able to read it?*


----------



## 04rmk09

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - you have a plastic Registration Card - is there a hologram on that, and also one inside the bag - if so - could you take a photo just so I can see it - and be able to read it?*


 
With pleasure!












The hologram was tricky to photograph, so I've typed out what it had printed on it:

Chloe
C. 2. 13234796
47 (mini Chloe symbol) 96​ 
However, I've had a good look inside, and there isn't a hologram in the bag itself. One more detail; there's a small "8" printed on the top of the zip. It came with a dustbag too; I could photograph that as well if it would be of help.

Thank you ever so much, I really do appreciate your efforts!


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> With pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hologram was tricky to photograph, so I've typed out what it had printed on it:
> 
> Chloe
> C. 2. 13234796
> 47 (mini Chloe symbol) 96​
> However, I've had a good look inside, and there isn't a hologram in the bag itself. One more detail; there's a small "8" printed on the top of the zip. It came with a dustbag too; I could photograph that as well if it would be of help.
> 
> Thank you ever so much, I really do appreciate your efforts!



*Hi, there should be a hologram inside the bag and in truth I have some issues with this one I'm afraid.

*


----------



## yinggirl43

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there, this listing had ended by the time I checked. It looks ok from the photos provided. The padlock could have an issue with the locking mechanism, but that can be repaired. If you did buy, then post photos when she arrives, and we will double check. Also, we can advise re the padlock.



Yes , I win the bag , if can re the padlock that's good news for me , this it's my first time buy Chloe bag ,   thank u very much for help , I will make pay now .. But still need ur help how re the padlock.... Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

yinggirl43 said:


> Yes , I win the bag , if can re the padlock that's good news for me , this it's my first time buy Chloe bag ,   thank u very much for help , I will make pay now .. But still need ur help how re the padlock.... Thanks



*Hi there, when you get the Paddington, post photos and we will double check for you.

The padlock - there is a Thread here which shows/describes how to repair the padlock. This has been done successfully by a good number of girls - so here is the link 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/padlock-repair-anatomy-of-a-padlock-220839.html
*


----------



## 04rmk09

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, there should be a hologram inside the bag and in truth I have some issues with this one I'm afraid.
> 
> *



I really can't find a hologram inside the bag. Perhaps I'm just not spotting it. Where abouts would it be? 

Also, can an authentic Chloe bag be made without a hologram? My instincts say no. What I think has happened is, an authentic set of cards have been put in a fake bag. 

Do you know of anywhere/anyone else that could help me authenticate it? The more opinions, the better, I guess. 

Would you be able to tell if a dust bag is a proper Chloe one or not? I finish at 6pm, and I could send you photos then. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> I really can't find a hologram inside the bag. Perhaps I'm just not spotting it. Where abouts would it be?
> 
> Also, can an authentic Chloe bag be made without a hologram? My instincts say no. What I think has happened is, an authentic set of cards have been put in a fake bag.
> 
> Do you know of anywhere/anyone else that could help me authenticate it? The more opinions, the better, I guess.
> 
> Would you be able to tell if a dust bag is a proper Chloe one or not? I finish at 6pm, and I could send you photos then.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



*Hi there - the hologram should be on the reverse of the datecode tag and clearly it isn't. Is there any sign on that of glue residue? Sometimes they do detach, however, you should be able to see a trace that it has been there.

The Cards can and are faked, so these may not even be authentic. The dustbag, whether authentic or not, does not really mean anything.

There are issues with the bag - and its not merely the hologram. 

Its unlikely there will be further comments, as most of the girls no longer authenticate - I've been here for 6 years now! 

If you have recently purchased this, then clearly you may be able to make a PayPal Claim with regard to this. However, I'm not sure if this is possible, and really its not appropriate to discuss on an Open Thread. As a new member - you can't send Private Messages - as yet.

Can you advise what your situation is - i.e., can you return the bag, or is it a recent enough purchase to make a Claim?

If you require Authentication Service - i.e., help with documentation - then there is a List here on tPF of reputable sites -

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

*


----------



## 04rmk09

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, there should be a hologram inside the bag and in truth I have some issues with this one I'm afraid.
> 
> *



I really can't find a hologram inside the bag. Perhaps I'm just not spotting it. Where abouts would it be? 

Also, can an authentic Chloe bag be made without a hologram? My instincts say no. What I think has happened is, an authentic set of cards have been put in a fake bag. 

Do you know of anywhere/anyone else that could help me authenticate it? The more opinions, the better, I guess. 

Would you be able to tell if a dust bag is a proper Chloe one or not? I finish at 6pm, and I could send you photos then. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> I really can't find a hologram inside the bag. Perhaps I'm just not spotting it. Where abouts would it be?
> 
> Also, can an authentic Chloe bag be made without a hologram? My instincts say no. What I think has happened is, an authentic set of cards have been put in a fake bag.
> 
> Do you know of anywhere/anyone else that could help me authenticate it? The more opinions, the better, I guess.
> 
> Would you be able to tell if a dust bag is a proper Chloe one or not? I finish at 6pm, and I could send you photos then.
> 
> Thanks again!!!



*Please read the post above - you seem to have double-posted.*


----------



## Brookles

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided *



Thank you!


----------



## amiga226

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, its meant to be a Capsule Paddington, but unfortunately its fake *


Thanks so much Lescoy!


----------



## 04rmk09

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - the hologram should be on the reverse of the datecode tag and clearly it isn't. Is there any sign on that of glue residue? Sometimes they do detach, however, you should be able to see a trace that it has been there.
> 
> The Cards can and are faked, so these may not even be authentic. The dustbag, whether authentic or not, does not really mean anything.
> 
> There are issues with the bag - and its not merely the hologram.
> 
> Its unlikely there will be further comments, as most of the girls no longer authenticate - I've been here for 6 years now!
> 
> If you have recently purchased this, then clearly you may be able to make a PayPal Claim with regard to this. However, I'm not sure if this is possible, and really its not appropriate to discuss on an Open Thread. As a new member - you can't send Private Messages - as yet.
> 
> Can you advise what your situation is - i.e., can you return the bag, or is it a recent enough purchase to make a Claim?
> 
> If you require Authentication Service - i.e., help with documentation - then there is a List here on tPF of reputable sites -
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html
> 
> *



Sorry about the repost - still acclimatising to the website! 

6 years! Gosh! If there was a PhD in totes..!

The gold-wear is pretty flimsy. The pieces shake very easily, and the gold colour is incredibly dull and brassy. That's something else I forgot to mention.

Okay, so on the date tag, there is not even the slightest trace of glue. When I run my finger over it, it is totally smooth and looking at it, I'm sure there was never a sticker on it. The same goes for the other tag inside the pocket. Not looking good, is it?  Do all Chloe bags have hologram stickers inside? Actually, it IS looking good! If all Chloe bags have them, hopefully forwarding this post to the seller would be enough for her to believe me. 

I bought the bag from eBay about 2/3 weeks ago. I've contacted her and told her that I think it's fake and would like a refund, but she wanted me to justify myself. I think we're onto something concrete with the hologram sticker. If all Chloe bags have them, this bag certainly is not Chloe! There's no way any glue has ever been near it. 

Also, there was one more thing I did want to ask you. Let's *really* put those 6 years to the test now. Pop quiz: to your knowledge, was there ever a Paraty bag made that *looked* like python scales, but clearly isn't python scales? (In the same sense that leopard clothes look furry but are totally 2D.) That's what struck me first about it - I though Chloe python is actual python.

I genuinely want to thank you for the time your spending on helping me.  Hopefully, it will be enough for me to shed this faux-snake fake!


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> Sorry about the repost - still acclimatising to the website!
> 
> 6 years! Gosh! If there was a PhD in totes..!
> 
> The gold-wear is pretty flimsy. The pieces shake very easily, and the gold colour is incredibly dull and brassy. That's something else I forgot to mention.
> 
> Okay, so on the date tag, there is not even the slightest trace of glue. When I run my finger over it, it is totally smooth and looking at it, I'm sure there was never a sticker on it. The same goes for the other tag inside the pocket. Not looking good, is it?  Do all Chloe bags have hologram stickers inside? Actually, it IS looking good! If all Chloe bags have them, hopefully forwarding this post to the seller would be enough for her to believe me.
> 
> I bought the bag from eBay about 2/3 weeks ago. I've contacted her and told her that I think it's fake and would like a refund, but she wanted me to justify myself. I think we're onto something concrete with the hologram sticker. If all Chloe bags have them, this bag certainly is not Chloe! There's no way any glue has ever been near it.
> 
> Also, there was one more thing I did want to ask you. Let's *really* put those 6 years to the test now. Pop quiz: to your knowledge, was there ever a Paraty bag made that *looked* like python scales, but clearly isn't python scales? (In the same sense that leopard clothes look furry but are totally 2D.) That's what struck me first about it - I though Chloe python is actual python.
> 
> I genuinely want to thank you for the time your spending on helping me.  Hopefully, it will be enough for me to shed this faux-snake fake!



*Hi there, the hologram hasn't been on ALL Chloe bags, because it is a fairly recent introduction. However, given the datecode tag in your bag, this should definitely have one, and especially given that it also has the new style dustbag and Registration Card - i.e., Registration Card has hologram and there should be a correlating one inside the bag.

Chloe generally use genuine Python, and not faux. 

There are other issues with this Paraty, not merely the lack of hologram and/or Python appearance. 


*


----------



## fanofchloe

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok- but can you post a photo of the whole bag *


Hi
I have added photos as you requsted to the original link. I thank you and appreciate your work.
B


----------



## Lescoy

fanofchloe said:


> Hi
> I have added photos as you requsted to the original link. I thank you and appreciate your work.
> B



*If you can also repost the link that would be useful.*


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me...thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloes Autumn/Winter collection 100% Authenthinc Chloe Paddington Bag
Item Number: 300806926571
Seller ID: fuchsia.rocks
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-s-Aut...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46097d70eb

I asked the seller to provide a picture of the serial number...waiting for that.


----------



## 04rmk09

04rmk09 said:


> Sorry about the repost - still acclimatising to the website!
> 
> 6 years! Gosh! If there was a PhD in totes..!
> 
> The gold-wear is pretty flimsy. The pieces shake very easily, and the gold colour is incredibly dull and brassy. That's something else I forgot to mention.
> 
> Okay, so on the date tag, there is not even the slightest trace of glue. When I run my finger over it, it is totally smooth and looking at it, I'm sure there was never a sticker on it. The same goes for the other tag inside the pocket. Not looking good, is it?  Do all Chloe bags have hologram stickers inside? Actually, it IS looking good! If all Chloe bags have them, hopefully forwarding this post to the seller would be enough for her to believe me.
> 
> I bought the bag from eBay about 2/3 weeks ago. I've contacted her and told her that I think it's fake and would like a refund, but she wanted me to justify myself. I think we're onto something concrete with the hologram sticker. If all Chloe bags have them, this bag certainly is not Chloe! There's no way any glue has ever been near it.
> 
> Also, there was one more thing I did want to ask you. Let's *really* put those 6 years to the test now. Pop quiz: to your knowledge, was there ever a Paraty bag made that *looked* like python scales, but clearly isn't python scales? (In the same sense that leopard clothes look furry but are totally 2D.) That's what struck me first about it - I though Chloe python is actual python.
> 
> I genuinely want to thank you for the time your spending on helping me.  Hopefully, it will be enough for me to shed this faux-snake fake!





Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the hologram hasn't been on ALL Chloe bags, because it is a fairly recent introduction. However, given the datecode tag in your bag, this should definitely have one, and especially given that it also has the new style dustbag and Registration Card - i.e., Registration Card has hologram and there should be a correlating one inside the bag.
> 
> Chloe generally use genuine Python, and not faux.
> 
> There are other issues with this Paraty, not merely the lack of hologram and/or Python appearance.
> 
> 
> *



I don't understand how someone can know this much about bags...!

Thank you *SO* much for your help, Lescoy. I have sent this thread to the seller, and I can't see any way for her to deny that the bag is fake. You've spotted too many little tell-tale signs. And the hologram issue is a definite give-away by the sounds of it. You've been really helpful, so thanks


----------



## Lescoy

lovedesignerbag said:


> Please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me...thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Chloes Autumn/Winter collection 100% Authenthinc Chloe Paddington Bag
> Item Number: 300806926571
> Seller ID: fuchsia.rocks
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-s-Aut...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46097d70eb
> 
> I asked the seller to provide a picture of the serial number...waiting for that.



*Hi there, this looks fine from the photos provided. If the seller provides the datecode tag, then do post, and also repost the link to the listing. *


----------



## Lescoy

04rmk09 said:


> I don't understand how someone can know this much about bags...!
> 
> Thank you *SO* much for your help, Lescoy. I have sent this thread to the seller, and I can't see any way for her to deny that the bag is fake. You've spotted too many little tell-tale signs. And the hologram issue is a definite give-away by the sounds of it. You've been really helpful, so thanks



*Not a problem - hope it works out for you.*


----------



## yinggirl43

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there, when you get the Paddington, post photos and we will double check for you.
> 
> The padlock - there is a Thread here which shows/describes how to repair the padlock. This has been done successfully by a good number of girls - so here is the link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/padlock-repair-anatomy-of-a-padlock-220839.html



Hi, I have received bag today , i opened the padlock (&#65507;^&#65507&#12446;but I can't locked anymore ....
Also I have take the photos , please help me authentic .... Thank u so much ..


----------



## Lescoy

yinggirl43 said:


> Hi, I have received bag today , i opened the padlock (&#65507;^&#65507&#12446;but I can't locked anymore ....
> Also I have take the photos , please help me authentic .... Thank u so much ..



*Hi there - this looks fine.

The padlock - please check the link I posted for you, and if you follow the instructions - you should be able to repair that padlock. There is (from memory) a step by step guide, which also includes some photos. 

With the padlock being open, you can use it, i.e., hook it on, and not lock it. It isn't necessary to lock it, and in fact I think a lot of girls dont as it makes it easier to use. 
*


----------



## yinggirl43

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there - this looks fine.
> 
> The padlock - please check the link I posted for you, and if you follow the instructions - you should be able to repair that padlock. There is (from memory) a step by step guide, which also includes some photos.
> 
> With the padlock being open, you can use it, i.e., hook it on, and not lock it. It isn't necessary to lock it, and in fact I think a lot of girls dont as it makes it easier to use.



Thank u very much . I will try do it ...(°_°)


----------



## kyliegul

Please could you cast your eye over this Paraty?

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty - Cyclamen - Medium - BNWT - TPF Member 
Item Number: 281014959089
Seller ID: paul5977
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281014959089?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Kavasi

I am wondering if this bag is genuine:
the seller is: jsetanka,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewItem&item=3008122622778
I hope it is all how it should be! 
Thanks in advance, 
K.


----------



## pegsny

Hi all. Can someone authenticate this Marcie for me please? bag is from consignment edrop off. No cards and sleeper. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lescoy

pegsny said:


> Hi all. Can someone authenticate this Marcie for me please? bag is from consignment edrop off. No cards and sleeper. Much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1939689
> 
> View attachment 1939691
> 
> View attachment 1939692
> 
> View attachment 1939696
> 
> View attachment 1939693
> 
> View attachment 1939697
> 
> View attachment 1939700



*Is there a hologram on the reverse of the datecode tag?*


----------



## Lescoy

Kavasi said:


> I am wondering if this bag is genuine:
> the seller is: jsetanka,
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?viewItem&item=3008122622778
> I hope it is all how it should be!
> Thanks in advance,
> K.



*I think there is an issue with the item number - can you please check.*


----------



## Lescoy

kyliegul said:


> Please could you cast your eye over this Paraty?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty - Cyclamen - Medium - BNWT - TPF Member
> Item Number: 281014959089
> Seller ID: paul5977
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281014959089?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



*Hi there - this Paraty looks fine*


----------



## kyliegul

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there - this Paraty looks fine



Thank you Lescoy


----------



## pegsny

Lescoy said:


> *Is there a hologram on the reverse of the datecode tag?*



Hi Lescoy. Yes There is, a tiny sticker. I tried yesterday but its so hard capturing a good image of a hologram. Its either you see chloe and then the number below. So i took all i can take and just posted them. Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.


----------



## Lescoy

pegsny said:


> Hi Lescoy. Yes There is, a tiny sticker. I tried yesterday but its so hard capturing a good image of a hologram. Its either you see chloe and then the number below. So i took all i can take and just posted them. Thank you for the help. I appreciate it.


*As long as its there - this looks fine from the photos you've provided.*


----------



## pegsny

Lescoy said:


> *As long as its there - this looks fine from the photos you've provided.*



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## ec2444

Hi!

I just won this auction and wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay.

Item name: Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
Item no: 230879457871
Seller ID: seenonthestars 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## babyhug

Please could you cast your eye over these two " Paraty"?

Item Name: CHLOE DEERSKIN LARGE PARATY TOTE BAG PURSE YELLOW MINT CONDITION MADE IN ITALY

Item Number: 200843365476
Seller ID: arielxl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200843365476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Item Name: Chloe Medium Paraty Bag
Item Number: 190750053628
Seller ID: gogo6986
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190750053628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

ec2444 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just won this auction and wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay.
> 
> Item name: Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
> Item no: 230879457871
> Seller ID: seenonthestars
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



*Hi there - the seller hasn't really shown the detailing on this - ie., datecode, hologram, engraving on the hardware etc., which is always good to see, i.e., its the details which are important. Right now - whilst I'm not concerned on the bag, I definitely would like to see these areas. However, do post photos of the item when she arrives, and we will be happy to double check her for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

babyhug said:


> Please could you cast your eye over these two " Paraty"?
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE DEERSKIN LARGE PARATY TOTE BAG PURSE YELLOW MINT CONDITION MADE IN ITALY
> 
> Item Number: 200843365476
> Seller ID: arielxl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200843365476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Medium Paraty Bag
> Item Number: 190750053628
> Seller ID: gogo6986
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190750053628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



*First one - would like to have seen the datecode.

Second one - looks fine from the photos provided.
*


----------



## alittlemental89

Hi, any opinions on the below? It jumps out that the seller has no ratings...

Item name: Chloe Paraty Bag
Seller: ringforspring
Item number: 170937969579 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27ccb26bab&_uhb=1

Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi, any opinions on the below? It jumps out that the seller has no ratings...
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Bag
> Seller: ringforspring
> Item number: 170937969579
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27ccb26bab&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks



*Everyone does have to start somewhere - but the seller has shown none of the detailing other than the hologram - and in truth - that could be from anything.

Detailing needs to be seen, Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, datecode, the engraving on the outer hardware - all straight on and not angled. Right now - can't authenticate based on these photos.
*


----------



## alittlemental89

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Everyone does have to start somewhere - but the seller has shown none of the detailing other than the hologram - and in truth - that could be from anything.
> 
> Detailing needs to be seen, Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, datecode, the engraving on the outer hardware - all straight on and not angled. Right now - can't authenticate based on these photos.



Hi,

Have received the below additional pictures through although they aren't particularly clear...

Are you able to determine anything or are they too unclear :S they seem to be even more blurry having tried to re-post the on here 

Thanks again


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

Please, can you help me?

I bought this marcie bag!! Is this an authentic Chloe-Bag?

Ebay germany: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/321021165243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

321021165243

seller: ugonschik 

Sorry, but I havent other pictures! 

Can you help me? :o)


----------



## koala.

Please have a look at this one for me  tia!

Item Name: Auth. Chloe Sally Handbag Shoulder
Item Number: 251180264261
Seller ID: jjoooo78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b82ab45


----------



## jvabois

*Item Name:Chloe Paddington 2006 brown
**Item Number:*251182718175
*Seller ID:*smittenmittenbk
*Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...eC65gachWeKXNKyHsqHU4FM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*

*I am new to Chloe, was worried because I haven't see a serial # like this before. Thanks for your help*


----------



## Rashmi

could you please authenticate this chloe paraty bag for me, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-paraty...item43b5782ddd

Item No. 290807360989


----------



## Lescoy

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have received the below additional pictures through although they aren't particularly clear...
> 
> Are you able to determine anything or are they too unclear :S they seem to be even more blurry having tried to re-post the on here
> 
> Thanks again



*I can't enlarge these - and I really want to.*


----------



## Lescoy

Rashmi said:


> could you please authenticate this chloe paraty bag for me, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-paraty...item43b5782ddd
> 
> Item No. 290807360989



*Need to see the datecode tag inside the bag, including hologram. Also want to see engraving on the hardware on the outside of the bag.*


----------



## Lescoy

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please, can you help me?
> 
> I bought this marcie bag!! Is this an authentic Chloe-Bag?
> 
> Ebay germany:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/321021165243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> 321021165243
> 
> seller: ugonschik
> 
> Sorry, but I havent other pictures!
> 
> Can you help me? :o)



*Hi, sorry but there are only 3 photos and none of those is showing the detailing. Once you receive the bag - then post photos and we will be happy to check for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

koala. said:


> Please have a look at this one for me  tia!
> 
> Item Name: Auth. Chloe Sally Handbag Shoulder
> Item Number: 251180264261
> Seller ID: jjoooo78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b82ab45



*Listing has ended - looks fine from photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

jvabois said:


> *Item Name:Chloe Paddington 2006 brown
> **Item Number:*251182718175
> *Seller ID:*smittenmittenbk
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...eC65gachWeKXNKyHsqHU4FM=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> 
> *I am new to Chloe, was worried because I haven't see a serial # like this before. Thanks for your help*



*Hi there, this is fake *


----------



## Killerkitty

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, sorry but there are only 3 photos and none of those is showing the detailing. Once you receive the bag - then post photos and we will be happy to check for you.*



Hi Lescoy!

O.k., i will do it! 

Thank you :o)
Photos coming soon..


----------



## jvabois

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this is fake *


thank you for your help!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

I realize that this auction ended but can you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me...thanks in advance!

Item Name: CHLOE Paddington Handbag Tan with Signature Brass Metal Lock & Key
Item Number: 190750516282
Seller ID: kabigon8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paddi...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Lescoy

lovedesignerbag said:


> I realize that this auction ended but can you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me...thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Paddington Handbag Tan with Signature Brass Metal Lock & Key
> Item Number: 190750516282
> Seller ID: kabigon8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paddi...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




*Hi, if you bought this, post photos when she arrives. I'd like to see the main plate to show the engraving and likewise the hasp plate. Also the engraving on the side buckles and also the underside of padlock. IMO this could be Naturel rather than Tan - but it may be due to the lighting. I really prefer to see the detailing. Not screaming fake at all - just my anal nature!
*


----------



## alittlemental89

Lescoy said:
			
		

> I can't enlarge these - and I really want to.



God this ipad is getting the better of me here.....


----------



## alittlemental89

Lescoy said:
			
		

> I can't enlarge these - and I really want to.



Hi, 

Ok, I think I've managed it....  

Thanks again.


----------



## Carolina59

I think these are fake. Seller with 0 feedback, and same model pics. Someone has bid on the red one. Is there a way to have the listings removed so that bidder won't lose $480. (I am not the bidder, btw, but would like to save someone else the trouble--I've been scammed in the past.) TIA>

Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CHLOE MARCIE CALFSKIN SATCHEL BLACK BAG
Number: 251182512763
Seller: scolaryi765
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ba4fa7b

Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE CALFSKIN SATCHEL RED BAG
Number: 110975155793
Seller: bnfxserah26
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6a27e51


----------



## Juliemvis

Hi can you look at this bag please.  

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/d...-satchel-bag-quick-sale-150-rrp-695/112985856


----------



## Floor

Hello Ladies,

could you please take a look at this bag?

Item Name: *Authentic* Chloe epice red calfskin leather small paraty shoulder bag & receipt
Item Number: 221148239204
Seller ID: auctionista_2
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Authentic-Ch...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item337d765564

Thank you as always!


----------



## scot69

Hi I would like to give some advice to 04rmk09 regarding her Chloe bag, Chloe do change the design of their bags like all top designers and the site you need to look at is GB glambrowser.com, where it will explain how python skin is used in different ways i.e soft matt like finish. Go to this site click on Exotic Skin listed on the left hand side of home page, go to Snakeskin : Dig deeper on this page it will tell you all the process


----------



## scot69

Hi Lescoy, I have follow the post that 04rmk09 has wrote and I'm wondering if you can catagorically say this bag is a fake???


----------



## Tns6

I just purchased this bag. Haven't received it yet, but starting to think it might be fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Item name: Chloe paddington cognac color
Item #: 230878736144
Seller: Resale3020
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230878736144&index=17&nav=WATCHING&nid=11694699282

Thank you for you help


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:
			
		

> Hi can you look at this bag please.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/designer-tan-beige-chloe-messenger-satchel-bag-quick-sale-150-rrp-695/112985856



Hi thanks for your time , I'm not buying it now its a fake


----------



## Lescoy

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, I think I've managed it....
> 
> Thanks again.



*Photos aren't the best - but it looks ok from what I can see.*


----------



## Lescoy

scot69 said:


> Hi Lescoy, I have follow the post that 04rmk09 has wrote and I'm wondering if you can catagorically say this bag is a fake???



*There are issues with the Paraty irrespective of the Python and the way it is used.*


----------



## Lescoy

Juliemvis said:


> Hi thanks for your time , I'm not buying it now its a fake



*Yes - definitely fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

Tns6 said:


> I just purchased this bag. Haven't received it yet, but starting to think it might be fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Item name: Chloe paddington cognac color
> Item #: 230878736144
> Seller: Resale3020
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230878736144&index=17&nav=WATCHING&nid=11694699282
> 
> Thank you for you help



*Hi there, unfortunately this Paddington is fake *


----------



## Lescoy

Floor said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> could you please take a look at this bag?
> 
> Item Name: *Authentic* Chloe epice red calfskin leather small paraty shoulder bag & receipt
> Item Number: 221148239204
> Seller ID: auctionista_2
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Authentic-Ch...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item337d765564
> 
> Thank you as always!



*Hi there, this Paraty looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

Carolina59 said:


> I think these are fake. Seller with 0 feedback, and same model pics. Someone has bid on the red one. Is there a way to have the listings removed so that bidder won't lose $480. (I am not the bidder, btw, but would like to save someone else the trouble--I've been scammed in the past.) TIA>
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CHLOE MARCIE CALFSKIN SATCHEL BLACK BAG
> Number: 251182512763
> Seller: scolaryi765
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...763?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7ba4fa7b
> 
> Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE CALFSKIN SATCHEL RED BAG
> Number: 110975155793
> Seller: bnfxserah26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...793?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d6a27e51



*First one is no longer there and the second one was just reported by me!*


----------



## SunnyDae

Item Name:  Chloe Leather Paddington Tote Bag Brown
Item Number:  181004911489
Seller ID:  fashionphile
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Leath...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24bbc381

Does this look okay?  And might you be able to tell which year this bag dates from?  TIA!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, if you bought this, post photos when she arrives. I'd like to see the main plate to show the engraving and likewise the hasp plate. Also the engraving on the side buckles and also the underside of padlock. IMO this could be Naturel rather than Tan - but it may be due to the lighting. I really prefer to see the detailing. Not screaming fake at all - just my anal nature!
> *



Thanks!  Will ask the seller to provide those


----------



## lovedesignerbag

I think this one is ok, but wanted confirmation from the professionals 

Thank you!!!  You're awesome!!!!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Tan Leather Paddington Handbag
Item Number: 300815594044
Seller ID: turtlebead
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300815594044&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Lescoy

lovedesignerbag said:


> I think this one is ok, but wanted confirmation from the professionals
> 
> Thank you!!!  You're awesome!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Tan Leather Paddington Handbag
> Item Number: 300815594044
> Seller ID: turtlebead
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300815594044&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



*I'd like to see the reverse of the circular hangtag showing barcoding/colour information - *


----------



## Lescoy

SunnyDae said:


> Item Name:  Chloe Leather Paddington Tote Bag Brown
> Item Number:  181004911489
> Seller ID:  fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Leath...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a24bbc381
> 
> Does this look okay?  And might you be able to tell which year this bag dates from?  TIA!



*This looks fine from the photos provided. Its an Autumn 2007 bag.*


----------



## Carolina59

Lescoy said:


> *First one is no longer there and the second one was just reported by me!*



Thanks, Lescoy. I am new to Chloe, and looking at all the pics before I buy. Even I could tell those were awful. I hate to think of someone bidding on that and losing their money. tPF saved me when I bought a fake Prada years ago>paying it forward.


----------



## Lescoy

Carolina59 said:


> Thanks, Lescoy. I am new to Chloe, and looking at all the pics before I buy. Even I could tell those were awful. I hate to think of someone bidding on that and losing their money. tPF saved me when I bought a fake Prada years ago>paying it forward.



*Yes. that Marcie was removed - *


----------



## 04rmk09

scot69 said:


> Hi I would like to give some advice to 04rmk09 regarding her Chloe bag, Chloe do change the design of their bags like all top designers and the site you need to look at is GB glambrowser.com, where it will explain how python skin is used in different ways i.e soft matt like finish. Go to this site click on Exotic Skin listed on the left hand side of home page, go to Snakeskin : Dig deeper on this page it will tell you all the process



Hi,

Thanks for taking an interest  a fellow new member!

I've had a look at the site you mentioned, and unfortunately, the types of python it lists do not fit the description of my bag. It's not so much a "Matt finish"; it's more like a pattern of python imposed on a suede-like material. When you look at it, there's no way you could confuse it with real python skin, no matter what treatment it was given. 

Also, Lescoy has been incredibly clever but spotting many other tell-tale signs, other than the faux-python skin. There was an issue of hologram stickers, finishings etc. So Lescoy didn't say that it was fake just on the basis that its not real python skin. Whether or not the skin is typical of Chloe etc etc, other things indicated to her that it was fake. I know far less about Chloe than she does, so I personally wouldn't second guess her judgement. 

I only wish I had discovered this website a long time ago; it could've been useful for some purchases I've made in the past


----------



## SunnyDae

Lescoy said:


> *This looks fine from the photos provided. Its an Autumn 2007 bag.*



Thank you very much!


----------



## DTTV

Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Beaded Bracelet Bag
Comments: I got this gift from a friend. I am curious to know its authenticity seeing that it has a tag "Made in India" and no Chloe engraved hardware. Could this be a vintage piece? I love it, its just so heavy! 

Thank you so much for your time and effort experts!


----------



## Lescoy

DTTV said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Beaded Bracelet Bag
> Comments: I got this gift from a friend. I am curious to know its authenticity seeing that it has a tag "Made in India" and no Chloe engraved hardware. Could this be a vintage piece? I love it, its just so heavy!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and effort experts!



*Hi there - yes these are heavy - and were made prior to datecode era. I have two. Looks fine from the photos provided. Sometimes there is a Chloe engraving on the rounded piece which opens the clips - or actually on the round bracelet pieces - i.e., the hardware. Its often where you don't expect it.*


----------



## DTTV

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - yes these are heavy - and were made prior to datecode era. I have two. Looks fine from the photos provided. Sometimes there is a Chloe engraving on the rounded piece which opens the clips - or actually on the round bracelet pieces - i.e., the hardware. Its often where you don't expect it.*



Thank you so much for taking your time to look at my post. So i shouldn't be alarmed if there are no Chloe engravements? It does not look like the clips are ment to open, as far as my friend and I have tried...


----------



## robinsm




----------



## Tns6

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, unfortunately this Paddington is fake *



Thank you. Just received bag today contacted seller and she is going to issue refund. Thank you again for your assistance.


----------



## Lescoy

robinsm said:


> View attachment 1945376



*Would actually be useful to see the whole bag*


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,

Can you tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thanks in advance!

name:  Chloe Bay Medium Navy Blue bag
seller: kamirori
item #: 281022862218
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281022862218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ria2011

Hello ladies,

I just bought this bag on ebay and wanted to check it's okay. Thanks in advance
name: chloe beige greige buffalo leather elsie shoulder bag
seller: auctionista_2
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221141673467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## klpisto

Hi, I've been coveting a Marcie for a while and Im considering bidding on this. Just want to make sure its the real deal. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Medium Marcie Tan Pebbled "Hobo"- Perfect Condition- Worn Once
Item Number: 290811204210
Seller ID:aisandler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290811204210?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

purseaddict76 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can you tell me if this bag is authentic?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> name:  Chloe Bay Medium Navy Blue bag
> seller: kamirori
> item #: 281022862218
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281022862218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



*Hi there, listing had ended by the time I checked, but this looks fine from the photos provided. If you bought this, then post photos when she arrives, and we'll double check for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

klpisto said:


> Hi, I've been coveting a Marcie for a while and Im considering bidding on this. Just want to make sure its the real deal. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Medium Marcie Tan Pebbled "Hobo"- Perfect Condition- Worn Once
> Item Number: 290811204210
> Seller ID:aisandler
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290811204210?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Hi there, looks ok, but really not much detail showing. Would like to see inner zipper to check engraving. Also outer hardware to check engraving. Datecode, both sides, including hologram. Not screaming fake, but would be good to see details - all straight on*


----------



## Lescoy

Ria2011 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I just bought this bag on ebay and wanted to check it's okay. Thanks in advance
> name: chloe beige greige buffalo leather elsie shoulder bag
> seller: auctionista_2
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221141673467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



*Hi there, this Elsie looks fine *


----------



## purseaddict76

I will do that.  Thank you Leslie!  


Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, listing had ended by the time I checked, but this looks fine from the photos provided. If you bought this, then post photos when she arrives, and we'll double check for you.*


----------



## klpisto

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, looks ok, but really not much detail showing. Would like to see inner zipper to check engraving. Also outer hardware to check engraving. Datecode, both sides, including hologram. Not screaming fake, but would be good to see details - all straight on*


Thanks!


----------



## Ria2011

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this Elsie looks fine *


Thank you so much Lescoy


----------



## Tns6

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, unfortunately this Paddington is fake *



Thank you for your help. Received bag today contacted seller. She is going to issue refund. Thank you again


----------



## Rashmi

Hi Lescoy, could you please help authenticate by looking at the pictures i've attached. Thank you so very much.

Rashmi


----------



## Rashmi

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the datecode tag inside the bag, including hologram. Also want to see engraving on the hardware on the outside of the bag.*


Here are some more pics Lescoy


----------



## ec2444

Hello!
I've received the purse and here are the photos. What do you think about it? Thanks!






























ec2444 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just won this auction and wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay.
> 
> Item name: Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
> Item no: 230879457871
> Seller ID: seenonthestars
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!





Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - the seller hasn't really shown the detailing on this - ie., datecode, hologram, engraving on the hardware etc., which is always good to see, i.e., its the details which are important. Right now - whilst I'm not concerned on the bag, I definitely would like to see these areas. However, do post photos of the item when she arrives, and we will be happy to double check her for you.*


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi Leslie,

Here are more pictures of my bag.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> Here are more pictures of my bag.  Please authenticate.  Thanks!



*Looks good *


----------



## purseaddict76

Thank you Leslie always!!  


Lescoy said:


> *Looks good *


----------



## ec2444

Hi Leslie! 


So sorry to bother you but did you get a chance to see the pictures I posted last night?

I might have quoted it wrong but the four photos should be there! Thank you!


----------



## joey*evanston

Hi 
I just won this auction and wanted to be sure it is authentic, I have never owned a chloe bag before.  
It was on ebay and the auction ended a few days ago. 
Thanks so much!!  

Chloe Brown Edith
ebay  Item # 221151384501
http://preview.tinyurl.com/edithbag


----------



## victoria427

Item Name: Chloe Moka Brown paddington capsule satchel
Item #: 321021193236
Seller ID:wardrobe-ltd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-1-780...236?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abe5aac14

thanks!


----------



## hayley9191

Item Name:CHLOE MEDIUM PARATY- DOVE
Item Number:230883479402
Seller ID:anniebanany03 
Link: (please make sure link works)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MEDIU...402?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c1ba4f6a


Hi. could you please authenticate this chloe paraty bag for me, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Tamtam513

Item Name: chloe marcie satchel
Item Number: 160922078022
Seller ID:gaylesteven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577b40b46



Thanks!!


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Hi. Wondered how this looked. Thanks in advance!

Large Chloe Paddington Zippy
Seller: Chickcasey
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300817906893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ria2011

Hello Ladies, Can I have your expert opinion on the following please:

Item name: Chloe Marcie Bag Crossbody
Seller: sarahkhaines1987
Item no.: 200848840719 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200848840719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LilySue

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag. Also the underside of the padlock. The main plate to see the Chloe engraving.*





LilySue said:


>



bump


----------



## victoria427

Item Name: Black leather Chloe Paddington padlock 
Item #: 281026142622
Seller ID :rgvdeal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-LEATH...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e76a19e


----------



## joey*evanston

auth,. help please.
I Just purchased and want to make sure it is authentic, thanks so much

CHLOE EDITH 

Item number: 221151384501 
http://tinyurl.com/dyl4j4f
EBAY SELLER ID dinas09


----------



## chey_girl

Item Name: CHLOE' MARCIE 100% AUTHENTIC SATCHEL
Item Number: 160922078022
Seller ID: gaylesteven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160922078022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Marcie? Thanks!


----------



## chey_girl

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Bag
Item Number: 160924506729
Seller ID: erika4406
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160924506729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thanks!


----------



## chey_girl

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Handbag Brand New with Tag (Medium)
Item Number: 170931440616
Seller ID: khahaonhien
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170931440616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Another Marcie! Thank you so much!


----------



## pomegranate1980

Item Name:CHLOE MEDIUM PARATY- Black
Item Number:261126708424
Seller ID:duckalumpfairy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261126708424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hi please could you authenticate this


----------



## rorosity

Wondering if this is a large or medium satchel.  The title of the listing shows large, but description says medium.  I am not familiar enough with the sizes.  Can anyone help?

Item Name:Chloe' Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag in Maple Leaf *NWT* 3S0851-161
Item Number:110977280252 
Seller ID:suzie431
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110977280252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Geddes

Would you please take a look at this for me

Chloe Paddington Handbag
aknapton
200850914136
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec3a5bb58&_uhb=1

Many thanks


----------



## TKM69

Would you please take at look at this for me? Thankyou

Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
suziedee93
271108236048
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271108236048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

TKM69 said:


> Would you please take at look at this for me? Thankyou
> 
> Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
> suziedee93
> 271108236048
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271108236048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



*Hi - have you bought this? I have some concerns on this - and the photos aren't helping - i.e., they aren't great, but there are some things I see that I really don't like on this.*


----------



## Lescoy

Geddes said:


> Would you please take a look at this for me
> 
> Chloe Paddington Handbag
> aknapton
> 200850914136
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec3a5bb58&_uhb=1
> 
> Many thanks



*Hi there, 3 photos and no detailing - datecode is there but thats all. Need to see the detailing, inner heatstamp, the main plate to check engraving. Side buckles to check engraving. Whilst its not screaming fake - really not enough to be definitive.*


----------



## Lescoy

rorosity said:


> Wondering if this is a large or medium satchel.  The title of the listing shows large, but description says medium.  I am not familiar enough with the sizes.  Can anyone help?
> 
> Item Name:Chloe' Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag in Maple Leaf *NWT* 3S0851-161
> Item Number:110977280252
> Seller ID:suzie431
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110977280252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



*I think this is large. Ideally I'd want photos of the inner zipper to check engraving and also the engraving on the outer hardware. Datecode tag, showing hologram and also hologram on Registration Card. Then again - I'm anal.*


----------



## Lescoy

pomegranate1980 said:


> Item Name:CHLOE MEDIUM PARATY- Black
> Item Number:261126708424
> Seller ID:duckalumpfairy
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261126708424?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Hi please could you authenticate this



*Hi, would like to see the hologram inside and also on the Registration Card. A better photo of the engraving on the outer hardware - the photos aren't the best. Not screaming fake, just good to see the details clearly. If you have bought this, then post photos when you receive - and we'll double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

joey*evanston said:


> auth,. help please.
> I Just purchased and want to make sure it is authentic, thanks so much
> 
> CHLOE EDITH
> 
> Item number: 221151384501
> http://tinyurl.com/dyl4j4f
> EBAY SELLER ID dinas09



*Hi - if you haven't paid for this - then don't its not authentic. If the seller disputes - the Edith wasn't even launched in 2005 and that datecode shows 2005.*


----------



## Lescoy

LilySue said:


> bump



*Bumping the post isn't a lot of use - as you haven't shown the link to the bag - i.e., and as I see a lot of bags, I can't really remember each one individually - so if and when  you are requested to get additionals - if you can post the original link - then its really useful. Also - do bear in mind that anyone who authenticates on tPF does so voluntarily and they do have other parts of their lives.*


----------



## Lescoy

IworktobuyCoach said:


> Hi. Wondered how this looked. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Large Chloe Paddington Zippy
> Seller: Chickcasey
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300817906893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*In a nutshell - fake *


----------



## Lescoy

Ria2011 said:


> Hello Ladies, Can I have your expert opinion on the following please:
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Bag Crossbody
> Seller: sarahkhaines1987
> Item no.: 200848840719
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200848840719?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



*Looks ok, but the photos are angled - i.e., of the zipper engraving. Would be good to see datecode including hologram sticker and the hologram on the Registration Card - as a double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

Tamtam513 said:


> Item Name: chloe marcie satchel
> Item Number: 160922078022
> Seller ID:gaylesteven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2577b40b46
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



*Looks fine from the photos provided. Datecode and hologram would be good and also hologram on Registration Card, but it looks fine from the photos the seller has provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Item Name: CHLOE' MARCIE 100% AUTHENTIC SATCHEL
> Item Number: 160922078022
> Seller ID: gaylesteven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160922078022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Marcie? Thanks!



*This one has been posted, and I have just responded to the OP. Please check posts. *


----------



## Lescoy

victoria427 said:


> Item Name: Black leather Chloe Paddington padlock
> Item #: 281026142622
> Seller ID :rgvdeal
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BLACK-LEATH...622?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416e76a19e



*Hi there - this is fake *


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Handbag Brand New with Tag (Medium)
> Item Number: 170931440616
> Seller ID: khahaonhien
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170931440616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Another Marcie! Thank you so much!



*Not enough photos to be definitive. Looks ok so far, but need to see the engraving on the inner zipper pull, the outer hardware. Datecode and hologram. *


----------



## Lescoy

chey_girl said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Bag
> Item Number: 160924506729
> Seller ID: erika4406
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160924506729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie? Thanks!



*Looks ok so far, but again would like to see hologram and also the engraving on outer hardware. Not screaming fake - just good to see the detailing.*


----------



## pomegranate1980

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, would like to see the hologram inside and also on the Registration Card. A better photo of the engraving on the outer hardware - the photos aren't the best. Not screaming fake, just good to see the details clearly. If you have bought this, then post photos when you receive - and we'll double check.*



Thank you for checking Lescoy. This is an amazing service you guys offer, i wish i knew of it before i purchased! i'm worried the bottom of the raised piping trim is not arched enough... but then i have no clue about these bags. I am unable to upload albums so hopefully you will be able to view the following link:

http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/user/pomegranate1980/library/?

Many Thanks!


----------



## victoria427

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this is fake *



 I had a feeling i was  thank you for your help!


----------



## ec2444

Hi! I just received this purse that I bought and took some photos of the details. Could you please take a look and let me know what you think? Thanks!

Item name: Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
Item no: 230879457871
Seller ID: seenonthestars 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## elizab

Hi Lescoy 
could you have please a look for this Conteen? 
thank you again so much 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-A-MAIN-CHLOE...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3643781643139148951


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

please authenticate:


Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON ALL LEATHER BOWLER / SATCHEL - RARE - AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 200851912169
Seller ID: maximum_happiness 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/200851912169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

tia!


----------



## Det3r

Item name: Authentic $1120 CHLOE Paddington Tweed Leather Black Bag Handbag Satchel EUC

Item number: 170942677375

Seller ID: Mdwfamily
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-1...mlCYneMKmIEAplXitYFfie0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much, winning bidder.


----------



## Ria2011

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok, but the photos are angled - i.e., of the zipper engraving. Would be good to see datecode including hologram sticker and the hologram on the Registration Card - as a double check.*


Thanks again for your help Lescoy


----------



## Carolina59

Please authenticate. TIA

Item: Chloe Marcie Satchel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Ch...406487?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2ec3bc80d7
Item #: 200852406487
Seller ID: saklu07


----------



## Det3r

Item name: Authentic $1120 CHLOE Paddington Tweed Leather Black Bag Handbag Satchel EUC

Item number: 170942677375

Seller ID: Mdwfamily
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-1...mlCYneMKmIEAplXitYFfie0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much!


----------



## juliel

I actually know the seller so I know this is authentic but I can't share it in the ebay thread apparently until I get it authenticated. . . 

Item name: Beautiful Pristine Condition Authentic Tan Chloe Marcie

Item number: 271109428045

Seller ID: superdee127
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271109428045


----------



## Cocotumi

Hello,
Someone can say if this Chloe Edith conteen bag is authentic? 
It is sold on Ebay, this is the link :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-A-MAIN-CHLOE..._pour_femmes&hash=item35c1f810ff#ht_500wt_922

Item name : SAC A MAIN CHLOE CUIR NOIR N° de serie 56-BM-0306 + DUSTYBAG SAC AUTHENTIQUE
Item number :230887526655
Seller id : bounette71

Thanks a lot if you can help me.
Best regards
Tumi


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Item Name:Chloe Shoulder Bag
Item Number:140891814893
Seller ID:mamawantsapony
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14089181...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1203

Hi authenticators and friends,
Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## cc_1028

please help to authenticate this paraty. Thanks.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures


----------



## Lana!

Hi there, could anyone please help me? 

Item: Chloe Marc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-main-Chloe...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3752646093290207422


----------



## mngeeves

Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag, it does not feel like leather. 

Item Name:CHLOE' Cognac Brown EDITH Bag
Item Number:251187599097
Seller ID:emzripabargains 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25118759...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

cc_1028 said:


> more pictures



*Can you post a photo of the hologram inside the bag please.*


----------



## Lescoy

Lana! said:


> Hi there, could anyone please help me?
> 
> Item: Chloe Marc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-a-main-Chloe...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3752646093290207422



*Hi, there aren't enough photos - i.e., the seller hasn't shown any of the detailing. Need inner heatstamp, datecode tag, hologram inner zipper to check engraving. Also the engraving on the outer hardware. Right now - can't be definitive on this at all.*


----------



## Lescoy

mngeeves said:


> Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag, it does not feel like leather.
> 
> Item Name:CHLOE' Cognac Brown EDITH Bag
> Item Number:251187599097
> Seller ID:emzripabargains
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25118759...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Hi - this isn't an authentic Edith I'm afraid. *


----------



## Lescoy

Jarinko Chie said:


> Item Name:Chloe Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:140891814893
> Seller ID:mamawantsapony
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14089181...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1203
> 
> Hi authenticators and friends,
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance



*Hi there - would be good to check the datecode tag.*


----------



## Lescoy

Cocotumi said:


> Hello,
> Someone can say if this Chloe Edith conteen bag is authentic?
> It is sold on Ebay, this is the link :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-A-MAIN-CHLOE..._pour_femmes&hash=item35c1f810ff#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Item name : SAC A MAIN CHLOE CUIR NOIR N° de serie 56-BM-0306 + DUSTYBAG SAC AUTHENTIQUE
> Item number :230887526655
> Seller id : bounette71
> 
> Thanks a lot if you can help me.
> Best regards
> Tumi



*I have some issues with this - the dustbag is definitely 'off'.*


----------



## Lescoy

juliel said:


> I actually know the seller so I know this is authentic but I can't share it in the ebay thread apparently until I get it authenticated. . .
> 
> Item name: Beautiful Pristine Condition Authentic Tan Chloe Marcie
> 
> Item number: 271109428045
> 
> Seller ID: superdee127
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271109428045



*Hi, if you know the seller then I would advise that you tell her to take some better photos, as right now I can't see what is required for authentication.

Need to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the inner zipper pull to check engraving. The datecode tag, including hologram. The engraving on the outer hardware - but taken straight on, as right now - that engraving looks 'off' but may well be due to the angle. Angles do funny things to details - straight on shots are required. Also need a photo of the reverse of the hangtag - again its shown, but its not readable.

Details are what we need to see, and if the seller shows them in the listing - then its better, and they are more likely to get a sale.*


----------



## Lescoy

Det3r said:


> Item name: Authentic $1120 CHLOE Paddington Tweed Leather Black Bag Handbag Satchel EUC
> 
> Item number: 170942677375
> 
> Seller ID: Mdwfamily
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-1...mlCYneMKmIEAplXitYFfie0=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Looks ok from the photos provided. If you won this, then post photos when you receive, and we'll double check for you.*


----------



## ec2444

Hello! I think my post on page 31 might have been missed?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - would be good to check the datecode tag.*



Thank you! I will get my hands on the datecode tag


----------



## Lescoy

ec2444 said:


> I think I might have been missed! Thanks in advance for your help!



*Not sure if you bought this as listing ended November 9. If you did - can you post photos of the item you have received. Frankly the photos in the listing aren't the best - and all of the detailing hasn't been shown.*


----------



## Lescoy

*Can I just remind members that we are volunteers, and we aren't always online. If you haven't received a response within 36 hours, then do re-post - but specifically at weekends and holidays, do bear with us, as we may well be 'out of town'.*


----------



## ec2444

ec2444 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just won this auction and wanted to confirm authenticity before I pay.
> 
> Item name: Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
> Item no: 230879457871
> Seller ID: seenonthestars
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...3SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!





Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - the seller hasn't really shown the detailing on this - ie., datecode, hologram, engraving on the hardware etc., which is always good to see, i.e., its the details which are important. Right now - whilst I'm not concerned on the bag, I definitely would like to see these areas. However, do post photos of the item when she arrives, and we will be happy to double check her for you.*





Lescoy said:


> *Not sure if you bought this as listing ended November 9. If you did - can you post photos of the item you have received. Frankly the photos in the listing aren't the best - and all of the detailing hasn't been shown.*



Hello! I did attach the pictures in my posts on page 31 and 29 but maybe they didn't show up...here they are again! Thank you!

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1.jpg

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2.jpg

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1-1.jpg

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2-1.jpg

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

ec2444 said:


> Hello! I did attach the pictures in my posts on page 31 and 29 but maybe they didn't show up...here they are again! Thank you!
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo.jpg



*When you repost a request if you can repost photos and links - as its easier for us in order that we don't have to trawl back.*


----------



## Lescoy

ec2444 said:


> Hello! I did attach the pictures in my posts on page 31 and 29 but maybe they didn't show up...here they are again! Thank you!
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo1-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo2-1.jpg
> 
> http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/pengin486/photo.jpg



*OK - so these photos are angled. Can you please post photos of the following - 

Whole bag, engraving on the outer hardware but taken straight on. The inner Chloe heatstamp taken straight on. The datecode taken straight on. Any tags, which are present, both sides, including barcoding/colour information, dustbag etc. Its really important to see the detailing straight - as angles do distort the image and can make what may well be a good stamp look totally 'off'. Also - when you post the photos - repost the link to the listing - so we can tie everything up - as it may be later until you post and later again until the post is seen.*


----------



## ec2444

Ok, thank you so much for your help! I'll repost my photos with the link as soon as possible! Thank you!


----------



## bigjim1970

Would someone be able to tell me if this handbag is real or not?

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Hobo Genuine Leather Camel Key & Padlock
Item Number: 251178614533
Seller ID: palmasea
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/251178614533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## Lescoy

bigjim1970 said:


> Would someone be able to tell me if this handbag is real or not?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington Hobo Genuine Leather Camel Key & Padlock
> Item Number: 251178614533
> Seller ID: palmasea
> Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/251178614533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you



*Looks ok from the photos provided, but would be useful if the seller would oblige with a photo of the reverse of the circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information - *


----------



## Geddes

Chloe baby Paddington, 2009 Ink Blue, BNWT
dsgh11
121023308031
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bab...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2d8d20ff&_uhb=1

Thank you


----------



## cc_1028

Lescoy said:


> *Can you post a photo of the hologram inside the bag please.*



Hi Lescoy, the only two little 'tags' inside the little zipper compartment are the leather tag and the sticker.. the sticker doesn't change color when I look at it from different angles.


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Please may I have this See by Chloe Poya Satchel authenticated? Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: *See by Chloe Poya Satchel *
Link: http://[B]global.rakuten.com/en/store/chgardens/item/sbc-bag0074-ss/[/B]
Photos:


----------



## jazzi81

PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS LISTING... THANKYOU 

item title: Genuine Chloe padlock bag
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f1f6f1fd3
item no: 271110315987
ebay seller id: santaflorb
comments: wanting to bid but how do i know if this is REALLY genuine...


----------



## Assets

CHLOE SALLY BAG STILL IN SHOPS PERFECT AUTHENTIC BLUE AND GOLD
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-SAL...99?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d07421d5f
Seller ID: emlarlou
Item number: 330834255199

Thanks for all your help! xx


----------



## batfish

Lescoy said:


> *This is a Mastic Edith. I would like to see that inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. The zipper pull to check engraving and also the datecode tag. This looks fine from the photos provided, but 'Anal Annie' likes to check the details
> 
> The two watermarks on the bottom are noticeable, but could probably benefit from a treatment, if they bothered you.
> *



Originally Posted by batfish View Post
Please could you look at this one?

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith tan leather satchel bag absolutely gorgeous!!
Item Number: 221146261197
Seller ID: blackcatcream
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2211462611...84.m1423.l2649


Additional photos are attached as requested.  Please let me know if you need any more.  

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Carolina59

Please authenticate. TIA.

Item title: 100% Authentic Chloe Marcie satchel
Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c0dfff8
Item #: 251189395448
Seller ID: kellytowart


----------



## Tns6

I purchased a bag through eBay to discover it was fake thank you to this forum. I am thinking of purchasing this bag. Could you please tell me if you think it's authentic 
Thank you for your help.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-White...947&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=250932804890&


----------



## ec2444

Hi Lescoy! 

I've taken some more photos and tried my best to take them straight on. Please let me know if the photos aren't clear enough. I'd be happy to take some more detail shots. Thank you so much for all of your help! I really appreciate your help!


*Item name:* Authentic CHLOE Paraty Black Leather Top Handle Bag GORGEOUS!!
*Item no:* 230879457871
*Seller ID:* seenonthestars 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CHLOE-Paraty-Black-Leather-Top-Handle-Bag-GORGEOUS-/230879457871?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&_trkparms=aid=111000&algo=REC.CURRENT&ao=1&asc=27&meid=3343448537798195959&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=230879457871&&nma=true&si=D9I73SrK75C3cSMfFM0hwTG0UM4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Full set of photos available at: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2q3093ju5tv9wdc/BFTMamfLVe


----------



## stephsimp

Hi Ladies

would love your help with this one!

*Item Title:* Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
*Item#:*261135565123
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccce48143
*Seller Id:* happylife415607

Does this look like a size small?

THANK YOU in advance!!!


----------



## Lescoy

Poppy Lynn said:


> Please may I have this See by Chloe Poya Satchel authenticated? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: *See by Chloe Poya Satchel *
> Link: http://[B]global.rakuten.com/en/store/chgardens/item/sbc-bag0074-ss/[/B]
> Photos:



*Sorry the link you have posted doesn't work and IMO these photos look like webstock images. *


----------



## Lescoy

ec2444 said:


> Hi Lescoy!
> 
> I've taken some more photos and tried my best to take them straight on. Please let me know if the photos aren't clear enough. I'd be happy to take some more detail shots. Thank you so much for all of your help! I really appreciate your help!
> 
> *Hi there, the photos are fine and IMO this Paraty looks good *


----------



## Lescoy

stephsimp said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> would love your help with this one!
> 
> *Item Title:* Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
> *Item#:*261135565123
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccce48143
> *Seller Id:* happylife415607
> 
> Does this look like a size small?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!!!



*Hi there - sorry there aren't enough photos - i.e., of the detailing. If the seller can provide additionals of the details required, then do post.*


----------



## Lescoy

Tns6 said:


> I purchased a bag through eBay to discover it was fake thank you to this forum. I am thinking of purchasing this bag. Could you please tell me if you think it's authentic
> Thank you for your help.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-White...947&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=250932804890&



*Looks ok from the photos provided, although I would like to have seen the inner Chloe heatstamp. Also the main plate to check engraving and likewise of the hasp plate.*


----------



## Lescoy

Carolina59 said:


> Please authenticate. TIA.
> 
> Item title: 100% Authentic Chloe Marcie satchel
> Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...448?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7c0dfff8
> Item #: 251189395448
> Seller ID: kellytowart



*Hi this looks ok, although the photos are quite blurred.*


----------



## Carolina59

Lescoy said:


> *Hi this looks ok, although the photos are quite blurred.*



Thanks for your help, Lescoy. I've asked the seller for in-focus, straight-on pics of the things you normally want to see, but haven't heard anything and no new pics added. This is the bag I want, just not sure about this particular one at this price. The measurements seller listed are a bit off for the sm/med. compared to what is listed by Saks, Nordstrom, Farfetch, etc.


----------



## Lescoy

Carolina59 said:


> Thanks for your help, Lescoy. I've asked the seller for in-focus, straight-on pics of the things you normally want to see, but haven't heard anything and no new pics added. This is the bag I want, just not sure about this particular one at this price. The measurements seller listed are a bit off for the sm/med. compared to what is listed by Saks, Nordstrom, Farfetch, etc.



*There have been some differences in the sizings with the Paraty and Marcie - which can confuse, and it may also depend on how the item is being measured - that sounds weird - but I think we all measure a little differently, i.e., to an edge, or the tape isn't completely taut or whatever *


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - sorry there aren't enough photos - i.e., of the detailing. If the seller can provide additionals of the details required, then do post.*




*NEW PICTURES!* http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/user/stephsimp36/library/

the pictures to look at here are the black paraty pictures! TIA!!



ORIGINAL POST:
Hi Ladies

would love your help with this one!

Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
Item#:261135565123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
Seller Id: happylife415607

Does this look like a size small?

THANK YOU in advance!!!


----------



## Lescoy

stephsimp said:


> *NEW PICTURES!* http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/user/stephsimp36/library/
> 
> the pictures to look at here are the black paraty pictures! TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL POST:
> Hi Ladies
> 
> would love your help with this one!
> 
> Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
> Item#:261135565123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
> Seller Id: happylife415607
> 
> Does this look like a size small?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!!!



*Is there a photo of the hologram inside the bag? 

It does look like small IMO.*


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *Is there a photo of the hologram inside the bag?
> 
> It does look like small IMO.*



the seller looked for it but didnt find it there....are there any other pictures I should ask for?


----------



## 1newbie:)

Hi - 
Would love to know if this is an authentic Tracy.  I think that the listing has been around for a while, but I couldn't find a reference to it by searching so sorry if this is a repeat.

Item Title:  Chloe "tracy" Large Two Tone Rust/Taupe Leather Satchel 
Item number: 130808843273
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130808843273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller:  sofia2125op3

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lescoy

stephsimp said:


> the seller looked for it but didnt find it there....are there any other pictures I should ask for?



*Hologram should be on the reverse of the datecode tag. If its not there, can you ask her if there is any glue residue and if so - if we can at least see the back of that tag.*


----------



## Lescoy

1newbie:) said:


> Hi -
> Would love to know if this is an authentic Tracy.  I think that the listing has been around for a while, but I couldn't find a reference to it by searching so sorry if this is a repeat.
> 
> Item Title:  Chloe "tracy" Large Two Tone Rust/Taupe Leather Satchel
> Item number: 130808843273
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/130808843273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Seller:  sofia2125op3
> 
> Thanks so much!!



*Hi there - this looks ok, but could you ask the seller what the datecode reads, its very hard to make out on my monitor and I'd like to confirm what it reads.*


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *Hologram should be on the reverse of the datecode tag. If its not there, can you ask her if there is any glue residue and if so - if we can at least see the back of that tag.*



*NEW PICTURES POSTED* AT SAME LINK!!

Originally Posted by stephsimp View Post
NEW PICTURES! http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/use...imp36/library/

the pictures to look at here are the black paraty pictures! TIA!!



ORIGINAL POST:
Hi Ladies

would love your help with this one!

Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
Item#:261135565123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
Seller Id: happylife415607

Does this look like a size small?

THANK YOU in advance!!!


----------



## Geddes

Hi i posted this on the 28th. I do appreciate you are busy and your time is free but would like a chance of this before it ends

Chloe baby Paddington, 2009 Ink Blue, BNWT
dsgh11
121023308031
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-baby...d8d20ff&_uhb=1

Thank you

The above link says its been removed ?

But this is the link that is atatched to it now

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121023308031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Carolina59

Hi Lescoy,
Seller sent these additional photos:
http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=false&messageId=m42528155578

I hope the link works. Thanks.


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *Hologram should be on the reverse of the datecode tag. If its not there, can you ask her if there is any glue residue and if so - if we can at least see the back of that tag.*



*Lescoy - the seller cant tell if there is any glue residue on the back of the tag...she did send additional photos though - I uploaded them to the same link as previously....see below for link and the original listing info*


http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/use...imp36/library/


ORIGINAL POST:
Hi Ladies

would love your help with this one!

Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
Item#:261135565123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
Seller Id: happylife415607

Does this look like a size small?

THANK YOU in advance!!!


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy

Im not sure why the link did not work when i clicked on it so i am repasting it in here. It works on the original post I had (post # 513 just above)

http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/user/stephsimp36/library/

thank you!


----------



## 1newbie:)

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this looks ok, but could you ask the seller what the datecode reads, its very hard to make out on my monitor and I'd like to confirm what it reads.*



Thanks - I'll ask for that info :o)


----------



## Birdies4Golfer

Hello,

I bought this purse on EBay but have not paid for it. It is for my wife's Christmas present so would like to verify its authenticity before I do. Thanks in advance for any help.

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954789121?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

B4G.


----------



## Tns6

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided, although I would like to have seen the inner Chloe heatstamp. Also the main plate to check engraving and likewise of the hasp plate.*



Thank you for your help. I appreciate it very much


----------



## pomegranate1980

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, would like to see the hologram inside and also on the Registration Card. A better photo of the engraving on the outer hardware - the photos aren't the best. Not screaming fake, just good to see the details clearly. If you have bought this, then post photos when you receive - and we'll double check.*



Thank you for checking Lescoy. This is an amazing service you guys offer, i wish i knew of it before i purchased! i'm worried the bottom of the raised piping trim is not arched enough... but then i have no clue about these bags. I am unable to upload albums so hopefully you will be able to view the following link:

http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/us...1980/library/?

Many Thanks!
Last edited nov 22, 2012 at 12:41am.


----------



## Lescoy

Geddes said:


> Hi i posted this on the 28th. I do appreciate you are busy and your time is free but would like a chance of this before it ends
> 
> Chloe baby Paddington, 2009 Ink Blue, BNWT
> dsgh11
> 121023308031
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-baby...d8d20ff&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The above link says its been removed ?
> 
> But this is the link that is atatched to it now
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121023308031?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



*As I'm not always online, if you haven't had a response within 24 hours, its always good to repost - 

This Baby Paddy looks fine from the photos provided in the listing*


----------



## Lescoy

stephsimp said:


> *NEW PICTURES POSTED* AT SAME LINK!!
> 
> Originally Posted by stephsimp View Post
> NEW PICTURES! http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/use...imp36/library/
> 
> the pictures to look at here are the black paraty pictures! TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL POST:
> Hi Ladies
> 
> would love your help with this one!
> 
> Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
> Item#:261135565123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
> Seller Id: happylife415607
> 
> Does this look like a size small?
> 
> THANK YOU in advance!!!



*The photobucket link isn't working*


----------



## Lescoy

pomegranate1980 said:


> Thank you for checking Lescoy. This is an amazing service you guys offer, i wish i knew of it before i purchased! i'm worried the bottom of the raised piping trim is not arched enough... but then i have no clue about these bags. I am unable to upload albums so hopefully you will be able to view the following link:
> 
> http://s1356.beta.photobucket.com/us...1980/library/?
> 
> Many Thanks!
> Last edited nov 22, 2012 at 12:41am.



*I'm having issues with Photobucket as I'm not getting the albums - I'll try again later *


----------



## Lescoy

Birdies4Golfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this purse on EBay but have not paid for it. It is for my wife's Christmas present so would like to verify its authenticity before I do. Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150954789121?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> B4G.



*Hi there, the seller hasn't shown all of the detailing, but based on what she has shown, this does look ok. When you receive the bag, post photos, and we'll be happy to double check. The information the seller has given regarding the datecode does correlate to the hangtag, so in essence there aren't any red flags - but for confirmation - just post photos once you get the bag, and as I say - we'll be happy to double check.

Well done on finding this - *


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Lescoy

Can you please check if this Edith is authentic?

Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

balenciagaluv said:


> Hi Lescoy
> 
> Can you please check if this Edith is authentic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi there, unfortunately this isn't authentic*


----------



## balenciagaluv

Thank you so much. I was just about to buy it


----------



## jazzi81

jazzi81 said:


> PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE THIS LISTING... THANKYOU
> 
> item title: Genuine Chloe padlock bag
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f1f6f1fd3
> item no: 271110315987
> ebay seller id: santaflorb
> comments: wanting to bid but how do i know if this is REALLY genuine...



I ended up purchasing this item from the above listing can u please confirm if it is real before i pay for it thankyou


----------



## Lescoy

balenciagaluv said:


> Thank you so much. I was just about to buy it



*Glad you didn't!*


----------



## Lescoy

jazzi81 said:


> I ended up purchasing this item from the above listing can u please confirm if it is real before i pay for it thankyou



*Hi there, keep your money in your Bank account - this is a dire fake*


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *The photobucket link isn't working*




Here is the link again:

http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/user/stephsimp36/library/





*ORIGINAL POST:*
Hi Ladies

would love your help with this one!

Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
Item#:261135565123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
Seller Id: happylife415607


----------



## Carolina59

Hi Lescoy,

This got missed I think. Listing ends in a couple of hours. Thanks!



Carolina59 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> Seller sent these additional photos:
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=false&messageId=m42528155578
> 
> I hope the link works. Thanks.


----------



## Lescoy

Carolina59 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> This got missed I think. Listing ends in a couple of hours. Thanks!



*Link doesn't work as you've done this via your eBay messages I think. You need to repost the listing - and any additional photos. *


----------



## Lescoy

stephsimp said:


> Here is the link again:
> 
> http://s886.beta.photobucket.com/user/stephsimp36/library/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORIGINAL POST:*
> Hi Ladies
> 
> would love your help with this one!
> 
> Item Title: Authentic Chloé 'Paraty Black Leather Satchel Handbag
> Item#:261135565123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item3ccce48143
> Seller Id: happylife415607



*The reverse of that tag looks like there is a mark where the sticker was. I think this Paraty is fine.*


----------



## Tns6

Lescoy,
Hope you don't mind me asking you to check out 2 more bags. As I recently mentioned I purchase a bag through eBay that turned out to be fake. Thanks again for your help in that. I just want to be sure before I purchase another one.

Gorgeous Chloe
Seller: zenawarriorprincess99
Id# 261133671853
Link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/261133671853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Rare Authentic Chloe
Seller: sianicles1984
Id# 181032830058
Link.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/181032830058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you again in advance for your help!!


----------



## RTA

I would appreciate if someone could assist me in determining whether this is an authentic style Chloe bag.  I've not seen it before.

item title:  New Chloe Anthracite Women Purse 3S0561-384 Hangbag MSRP $1,895 Authentic Brown
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Chloe-A...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f11511af1
item no:  270873467633
ebay seller id: coinsngold 
comments: I don't if this is a Chloe style and what additional photos, if any, are needed to help in authenticating the bag

Thank you so much!


----------



## Carolina59

Lescoy said:


> *Link doesn't work as you've done this via your eBay messages I think. You need to repost the listing - and any additional photos. *



Ugh, thanks, Lescoy. Seller didn't add the photos to the listing, just sent them to my ebay messages. I don't know how to repost them here. Oh well. Listing ends in 45 min. Thinking for this price I can spend $200 more and buy brand new, with ability to return, etc.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Lescoy

Tns6 said:


> Lescoy,
> Hope you don't mind me asking you to check out 2 more bags. As I recently mentioned I purchase a bag through eBay that turned out to be fake. Thanks again for your help in that. I just want to be sure before I purchase another one.
> 
> Gorgeous Chloe
> Seller: zenawarriorprincess99
> Id# 261133671853
> Link.   http://www.ebay.com/itm/261133671853?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Rare Authentic Chloe
> Seller: sianicles1984
> Id# 181032830058
> Link.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/181032830058?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you again in advance for your help!!



*Hi, the first one - the photos are dire and not even the right way up in the listing. The copy and paste of the Guide, frankly isn't that important, as right now - the detailing is blurred, and I want to see the datecode tag - its NOT a serial number, its not bag specific and the Guide itself is incorrect as it states XX-XX-XX and there are varying formats on the datecode - so really I want to see it, and I also want to see the engraving on those buckles in focus. Counterfeits still have all of the markings in most cases, and the reason - because they watch sites such as this and read online guides which aren't always accurate.

The second one, the seller is a tPFer and the Loaf is a fairly rare bag. This one has, IMO, some poor Quality Control i.e., it almost looks like the leather on one area has a glue of some sort. The hardware I am having issue with - as it does look like this is showing a silvertone - and at this time - the hardware should have been 100% Brass. In early 2006 it was changed to a combination. I would suggest that you ask the seller if she can confirm on the areas of wear on the hardware, is this actually silvertone or just a duller Brass, as photos can sometimes be deceiving. If the seller is unhappy with my comments, I'm sure she can come and make comment herself, as it is acceptable for her to do that - i.e., defending an item. I'm not stating this isn't authentic - just giving the points I feel are not exactly as I'd expect.*


----------



## Tns6

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, the first one - the photos are dire and not even the right way up in the listing. The copy and paste of the Guide, frankly isn't that important, as right now - the detailing is blurred, and I want to see the datecode tag - its NOT a serial number, its not bag specific and the Guide itself is incorrect as it states XX-XX-XX and there are varying formats on the datecode - so really I want to see it, and I also want to see the engraving on those buckles in focus. Counterfeits still have all of the markings in most cases, and the reason - because they watch sites such as this and read online guides which aren't always accurate.
> 
> The second one, the seller is a tPFer and the Loaf is a fairly rare bag. This one has, IMO, some poor Quality Control i.e., it almost looks like the leather on one area has a glue of some sort. The hardware I am having issue with - as it does look like this is showing a silvertone - and at this time - the hardware should have been 100% Brass. In early 2006 it was changed to a combination. I would suggest that you ask the seller if she can confirm on the areas of wear on the hardware, is this actually silvertone or just a duller Brass, as photos can sometimes be deceiving. If the seller is unhappy with my comments, I'm sure she can come and make comment herself, as it is acceptable for her to do that - i.e., defending an item. I'm not stating this isn't authentic - just giving the points I feel are not exactly as I'd expect.*




Lescoy,
Thank you so much for your quick response. I already requested more photos from both sellers. If they send them to me I will forward them on to you for your review. Again thank you! This forum has been very helpful.
Much appreciation TNS6


----------



## designerdiva87

I am new to Chloe', never purchased one before but a friend of a friend of mine is selling the handbag her boyfriend purchased for her. Tell me if it is authentic or not.


Thanks tPF'ers!  : )


----------



## Geddes

Lescoy said:


> *As I'm not always online, if you haven't had a response within 24 hours, its always good to repost -
> 
> This Baby Paddy looks fine from the photos provided in the listing*



Thank you so so much


----------



## cyang104

Item Name: Authentic Black Chloe Paraty Medium Leather Satchel

Item Number: 
Seller ID: lovestoshop11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=011&category=63852&cmd=ViewItem

Thank you!


----------



## stephsimp

Lescoy said:


> *The reverse of that tag looks like there is a mark where the sticker was. I think this Paraty is fine.*



Lescoy

I cant thank you enough for all of your help. I am so excited to get it!


----------



## farmy

Hi Ladies,

Could you please have a look at the below and tell me what you think?

Item Name:  Chloe Brown Leather Small Heloise Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chloe-brown-leather-small-heloise-shoulder-bag.html

Is this a 'reasonable' price for this bag?

Thanks again


----------



## Poppy Lynn

Lescoy said:


> *Sorry the link you have posted doesn't work and IMO these photos look like webstock images. *



Ok thanks.


----------



## batfish

Hi Lescoy

I wanted to repost this.  I know you're not always online and it's the weekend, but I think my post from a couple of days ago may have been missed.  The additional photos I refer to below are on post #500.  Thanks very much for your help.

Originally Posted by Lescoy
This is a Mastic Edith. I would like to see that inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. The zipper pull to check engraving and also the datecode tag. This looks fine from the photos provided, but 'Anal Annie' likes to check the details

The two watermarks on the bottom are noticeable, but could probably benefit from a treatment, if they bothered you.



batfish said:


> Originally Posted by batfish View Post
> Please could you look at this one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Edith tan leather satchel bag absolutely gorgeous!!
> Item Number: 221146261197
> Seller ID: blackcatcream
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2211462611...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Additional photos are attached as requested.  Please let me know if you need any more.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help


----------



## designerdiva87

Reposting:

Small Betty?

If anyone can help, I'd appreciate it..

TIA!


----------



## 1newbie:)

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this looks ok, but could you ask the seller what the datecode reads, its very hard to make out on my monitor and I'd like to confirm what it reads.*



Thanks so much -- just heard back from her.  She says that it is a bit hard to make out, but it looks like 040356.  She also mentioned that it had been authenicated by carol diva (but I don't know what that means!)
xox


----------



## 1newbie:)

Lescoy -- I see that the info didn't carry with the quote, so here it is again:

Item Title: Chloe "tracy" Large Two Tone Rust/Taupe Leather Satchel 
Item number: 130808843273
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130808843273...84.m1438.l2649
Seller: sofia2125op3

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Geddes

Appologies if all that is needed isnt here. I am still not familiar with the detailing of Chloe Paddington - yet

100% GENUINE LIGHT TAN/TAUPE CHLOE BABY PADDINGTON BAG
smiffy4510
110984331998
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110984331998&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Thank you.


----------



## cmdfsu

Hi I am new to this forum and new to Chloe as well. Have always wanted a red bag and just wanted to make sure since this is my first 
I apologize if I did this wrong...First post ever! Thanks

Chloe marcie textured red leather double handle tote handbag new
121032667031
treasuretaker
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121032667031
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Marci...-Double-Handle-Tote-Handbag-New-/121032667031


----------



## blistz69

Hello im about to buy a chloe bag online and wud be great if it gets authenticated first.

Item Name: 2012 Chloe Red medium paraty
Item Number: 03125765-5
Seller ID: Sandre
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Price-Reduced-New-2012-Chloé-Red-Medium-Paraty-USD1500/92182107

TQVM in advance!


----------



## snowsherrie

Please take look this chloe. Thank you!
Item Name:Marcie
Seller ID:eat-pray-shoppe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-LARGE...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1facec81


----------



## cc_1028

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Lescoy, the only two little 'tags' inside the little zipper compartment are the leather tag and the sticker.. the sticker doesn't change color when I look at it from different angles.





I uploaded all the tags I could find inside the bag, at #496
Could you please take another look and kindly let me know if it's authentic or not? Thanks again!


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi experts!

is this authentic?

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE 'Paraty' Military Crossbody Bag Satchel Tote XMAS SALE 
Item Number: 281032729541
Seller ID: mommagimmesome
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281032729541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

tia!


----------



## jacquesjax

Item Title: Chloe Paraty Large
Item number: 370705810840
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370705810840#payId
Seller: shoesandfashions

Hi girls can you please help me authenticate this Chloe bag?
Im trying to get more pictures from the seller.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## louien

Help! 

Item title: Chloe paraty military
Item number: 281032729541
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-CH...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416edb23c5
Seller: http://myworld.ebay.ph/mommagimmesome/?_trksid=p4340.l2559

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVoely1

Hello! I recently bought this Bronze Chloe Heloise that I'm not quite sure about. Will you guys let me know your thoughts please? I appreciate it 

http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/sellmybag/library/Chloe Heloise


----------



## Geddes

CHLOE PADDINGTON SILVER METALLIC BAG 100% GENUINE
jo-annekc
150954510893
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-PAD...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2325970a2d&_uhb=1

AUTHENTIC CHLOE BABY PADDINGTON BAG METALLIC AUBERGINE LEATHER TPF
punknuggets2 
14089466167
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20cdf9ec27&_uhb=1

Thank you


----------



## JenTheBagAddict

Hi! Could I get this authenticated please? Thanks so much in advance.

Item name: Chloe Paddington cream bag
Item no.: 170954482318
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170954482318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller: jdmlinkup


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi there!

Finally managed to take some pics of my aubergine paddy, can you please authenticate!! Many thanks


----------



## lovemymulberry

Hi, I bought this bag on ebay and have just received it - and unfortunately see now that Lescoy was suspicious before, I didn't have the chance to get it checked earlier. I have taken better pics as I have the bag in hand - can you look at them and conform your suspicions? They are in the following messages. Many thanks!

Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
seller: suziedee93
ebay item no: 271117847040
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lovemymulberry

pics of 
Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
seller: suziedee93
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
ebay item no: 271117847040


----------



## lovemymulberry

further pics of:
pics of 
Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
seller: suziedee93
ebay item no: 271117847040
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marc...p2047675.l2557


----------



## Lescoy

lovemymulberry said:


> further pics of:
> pics of
> Chloe Marcie Leather Shoulder / Messenger Bag. Tan / Orange Excellent Condition
> seller: suziedee93
> ebay item no: 271117847040
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marc...p2047675.l2557



*Hi there - sorry but this is WAY 'off'!*


----------



## lovemymulberry

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - sorry but this is WAY 'off'!*



thanks Lescoy - it is rather, isn't it. The seller did not realise and has agreed a full refund. huge thanks for doing this!


----------



## Lescoy

lovemymulberry said:


> thanks Lescoy - it is rather, isn't it. The seller did not realise and has agreed a full refund. huge thanks for doing this!



*Hi - thats great - tags are commonly used in fakes - but the detailing on this is all over the place. Glad that you will get your refund!*


----------



## SusanOO

Chloe Paddington in Argent Silver Blue Metallic

Seller:  leevitup2me

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Metal...soqOsrMxcY0L4M4SEFer308=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I recently won the auction for this bag on Ebay. I received the bag yesterday. Everything I have looked up suggests to me that the bag is not real based on the key hole on the lock being upside down, the round knots in the straps where they should be hidden, and I'm not convinced Chloe actually made this color bag. But everything else on it looks legit, leather, seams, ykk zippers. I love the color but I don't want to wear a fake bag. The seller keeps telling me she guarantees its authentic and I can return it if I'm not happy. I want to know for sure before I do that. I called Chloe directly and they politely hung up on me when I tried asking them questions about it. I don't have a Chloe Boutique near me to take it in. While the auction is no longer active the link still takes you to the page. I have pictures but there is an error uploading regarding a security token missing.


----------



## Johnsy11

Hey guys,

I'm from Germany and my english is horrible but I hope you will/can help me 

Here are two Links from a German eBay auction for a Chloe Bag. It's the same bag, but in the First auction the seller didn't find a buyer.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Lambsk...5e&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:DE:101#ht_3209wt_989

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261134491231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1934wt_989

I hope it works and I will recieve positive answers.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## asehcram

Hi! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: CHLOE MARCIE MINI BAG BLUE LOVE TO HAVE//FASHION ICONIC PIECE SHOULDER BAG
Item No.: 290827754247
Seller: wunderkindsonnenkind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290827754247?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SusanOO

Can someone please look at my earlier post with the link to the bag I purchased?  I would really like to know definitely if its a fake from someone who has experience in knowing what the authentic bags look like.  Since I was told by the seller I can return it(she guarantees its authentic) I would like to know as soon a possible so I can get a refund.  I can email or text pictures I have taken of it since I have not been able to upload the ones I have.  Thanks so much!


----------



## sweetfancy

Can someone please authenticate my earlier post aswell!! Really appreciate it


----------



## lawyerista

Help to authenticate this pls!

Item: Chloe Paraty Military Satchel
Item No: 281032729541
Seeler ID: mommagimmesome
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-CH...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416edb23c5


----------



## Munchkin18

Hello you guys!

I am new to this forum. I would like to know what you think about this Chloé Paddington bag. Whether it is authentic or not. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Munchkin18

A few more pictures:


----------



## Purplehearts

Please let me know if this is real.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## LVoely1

Hello everyone, 
I just got this perforated Kerala in a putty color. Can anyone tell me the name of the color? I'm pretty sure it is authentic, but I just wanted a second opinion. Let me know if you need any other photos. 

I appreciate it 

http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/sellmybag/library/Chloe Kerala


----------



## fashion cr8z

Hi,
Could you help authenticate this Chloe? I'm not sure of the name, but here is the link:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Chloe-bag-W0QQAdIdZ401165561

and additional pictures below.
Thank you!!


----------



## Anniespace

Hi I'm pretty new to this (and Chloe!) and on my iPhone so I'm sorry if the format is incorrect. I'm looking at a large Chloe Marcie bag on eBay and is like to know your thoughts on authenticity before I bid. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Chloe Marcie
Seller IDinkrjs0208
Website: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18104116...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1260wt_922


----------



## JGRIM

hi i think this is a fake


----------



## JGRIM

Item Name (if you know it): Don't Know
Link (if available): (please make sure link works) no link
Photos 

Hi,

Please can someone help authenticate this.

The background story is that the owner received the back (as well as payment) for some interior design work she did in dubai. She has said that it came in a chloe box and box however she did not keep due to space in the suitcase.

I also know her address and is from a very very posh road in Kensington london.

I cannot find the style anywhere on the internet so i was wondering if anyone could authenticate for me.

Thanks,


----------



## Lana!

Hi there, 

I recently purchased this Chloé Boudoir from a Second Hand Shop. Is this authentic? I detached the Tassel because I loved the bag without it. 

TIA


----------



## mandalaa

hello there!

I hope you can give me a little bit of help for that party
I found it on a french website of second hand.
She told me that she had the id card but the hologram of the bag is missing.
all seems perfect exepct that she dont have invoice and the hologram sticker.
Should I take the risk?

thanks a lot!


nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213080856520629.jpg

nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_12121308093773192.jpg

nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213080955806343.jpg

nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213081012703382.jpg

nsa32.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213081035910136.jpg

nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213081057321156.jpg

nsa31.casimages.com/img/2012/12/13/mini_121213081123958073.jpg


----------



## Rayban

Hi

Could I have your advice on this paraty please:

Item: Chloe Paraty Bag Black In Colour
Seller: 227kelly227
Item no: 181043632457
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par..._s_Handbags&hash=item2a270a9949#ht_310wt_1170

Many thanks


----------



## frugalfashion55

Is this bag authentic?

Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Item Number: 251198436944
Seller ID: vivibanh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-Chloe-Marcie-handbag-NWT-/251198436944?&autorefresh=true

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Rayban

Hi

...and this one please:

Item: Chloe Paraty Bag Black In Colour
Seller: pamvdh72
Item no: 261141446608
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261141446...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_134wt_1170

Many thanks


----------



## Vintasia

This is about shoes, is it ok that I post it here? The first post doesn't state that it's only for bags.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vintasia

Sorry, another picture


----------



## Majamulberry

Please help with this

Item: Chloe marcie hobo
Seller:katescloset08
Itemnr:200864690980
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...980?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec477f324

THANK you


----------



## farmy

farmy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please have a look at the below and tell me what you think?
> 
> Item Name:  Chloe Brown Leather Small Heloise Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chloe-brown-leather-small-heloise-shoulder-bag.html
> 
> Is this a 'reasonable' price for this bag?
> 
> Thanks again



Hey Girls,

Can someone please have a look at this.


----------



## Spinachgirl

Hello, what do you think about this Marcie Large?
Item #: 330844096568
Seller: Emillebt
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/330844096568...rom=R40&_nkw=330844096568&_rdc=1#ht_691wt_922

Thank you!


----------



## Paul78

Item name:Chloe marcie medium shoulder bag
Item:170956994540
Seller:mandy151208
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...40?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cdd4b7ec

Many thanks


----------



## tiny flower

Vintasia said:


> Sorry, another picture



I am no expert, but this seems to be a fake. The e in Chloé doesn't even have the acute accent ...


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi can someone pleaseeeee authenticate my chloe paddington please, pics on previous page  Thankyou xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi there!

Heres some pics of my aubergine paddy, pleaseeeee can someone authenticate for me thankyou xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## subiblue

Bag:  Chloe "Paraty" Medium Leather Satchel
Color: Holly Berry
Purchased from:  Rue La La 
Comments:  This is my first Chloe bag and I want to make sure that I received an authentic item.  Thank you!


----------



## dirgni

Hi there,
I am new to Chloe and just bought a Chloe Paddington on ebay. I know I should have first ask but well, I have bought but not paid yet. Could you please check this out for me?
Ebay item number:290826441568
Seller: nicm6
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290826441568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thank you so much. I highly appreciate your help!


----------



## Amie79

Not sure if I'm doing this right as I'm new.. But here goes! I bought this on eBay but noticed a "Made in Vietnam" tag on the inside and now I'm nervous.

Item name: Near New Chloe - See by Chloe Large Tote, No.03-09-30
Item number: 271123616292
Seller I.D: movingsalesmcw
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27112361...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## Allimar

Hello ladies!  I am new to Chloe, so I was hoping you could authenticate these bags.  Thank you so much!!!!!

Item Name:Chloe Brown Paddington Lock Leather Satchel 100% Authentic
Seller ID:temptingcoutureny 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Brown...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578f675da

and this one...

Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON HANDBAG TAN BROWN LARGE 100% AUTHENTIC FRONT POCKET WITH TAGS
Seller ID:erinjhill77 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PADDI...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3cccbf4d43

Again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Lescoy

sweetfancy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Heres some pics of my aubergine paddy, pleaseeeee can someone authenticate for me thankyou xxxxxxxxxxx



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

subiblue said:


> Bag:  Chloe "Paraty" Medium Leather Satchel
> Color: Holly Berry
> Purchased from:  Rue La La
> Comments:  This is my first Chloe bag and I want to make sure that I received an authentic item.  Thank you!



*Hi, can you actually post photos of the whole bag, so I can see it. Also the engraving on the side hardware, the inner heatstamp and if you have the plastic Registration Card, that would be useful. Its really not possible to confirm authenticity based on parts of an item.*


----------



## Lescoy

dirgni said:


> Hi there,
> I am new to Chloe and just bought a Chloe Paddington on ebay. I know I should have first ask but well, I have bought but not paid yet. Could you please check this out for me?
> Ebay item number:290826441568
> Seller: nicm6
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290826441568?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thank you so much. I highly appreciate your help!



*Hi, if you would like to post photos of this Paddy when she arrives, then we can double check her. The seller hasn't shown the detailing - it looks ok, but really can't be definitive based on the photos in the listing. We need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, datecode tag (hologram if present), the main plate to check Chloe engraving, the side buckles again to check the engraving. As I say, post photos when she arrives, and we'll be happy to check her for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

Amie79 said:


> Not sure if I'm doing this right as I'm new.. But here goes! I bought this on eBay but noticed a "Made in Vietnam" tag on the inside and now I'm nervous.
> 
> Item name: Near New Chloe - See by Chloe Large Tote, No.03-09-30
> Item number: 271123616292
> Seller I.D: movingsalesmcw
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27112361...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1414



*Hi there, the See By Chloe range is different to the mainline Chloe - and they do manufacture in odd locations. Likewise so do mainline Chloe - not just in Italy any longer. If you'd like to post photos of the bag when you receive, then we can double check this for you - so far it looks ok, but its good to check the item you receive as well.*


----------



## Lescoy

Allimar said:


> Hello ladies!  I am new to Chloe, so I was hoping you could authenticate these bags.  Thank you so much!!!!!
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Brown Paddington Lock Leather Satchel 100% Authentic
> Seller ID:temptingcoutureny
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Brown...898?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578f675da
> 
> and this one...
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON HANDBAG TAN BROWN LARGE 100% AUTHENTIC FRONT POCKET WITH TAGS
> Seller ID:erinjhill77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PADDI...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item3cccbf4d43
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your help!



*In both cases the sellers haven't shown enough of the detailing - and without that I can't be definitive on these. The first one - the hardware looks very shiny - but I would want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, and that main plate (straight on, not angled). The second one - the datecode tag looks weird - but again its angled and it has lost some pieces. Need to see the Chloe heatstamp and also would like to see the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information - specifically want to see that.*


----------



## Munchkin18

Could someone help me authenticate the Paddington bag from my earlier post (page 39)? I would really appreciate it! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Lescoy

Munchkin18 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate the Paddington bag from my earlier post (page 39)? I would really appreciate it! Thank you in advance!!!



*Looks ok from the photos provided.*


----------



## Munchkin18

Lescoy, thank you so much!


----------



## dirgni

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, if you would like to post photos of this Paddy when she arrives, then we can double check her. The seller hasn't shown the detailing - it looks ok, but really can't be definitive based on the photos in the listing. We need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, datecode tag (hologram if present), the main plate to check Chloe engraving, the side buckles again to check the engraving. As I say, post photos when she arrives, and we'll be happy to check her for you.*



Thank you so much. Once she arrives I'll take the photos and post them.


----------



## fashion cr8z

Hi, can anyone help me with my previous authentication post? Would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

fashion cr8z said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with my previous authentication post? Would greatly appreciate it. Thank you!



If you can repost the request -


----------



## fashion cr8z

Absolutely! Thank you 
Here it is again:

It's a Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag, here is the link:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...AdIdZ401165561

and some additional Photos.




Thanks again! 

Fashi&#9829;n Cr8z


----------



## Lescoy

fashion cr8z said:


> Absolutely! Thank you
> Here it is again:
> 
> It's a Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag, here is the link:
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-se...AdIdZ401165561
> 
> and some additional Photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Fashi&#9829;n Cr8z



*Hi, the link doesn't work, or rather it merely takes me to the home page. *


----------



## fashion cr8z

Lescoy said:


> If you can repost the request -



Sorry about that! Here it is again, hopefully it works:

http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Chloe-bag-W0QQAdIdZ401165561


----------



## Lescoy

fashion cr8z said:


> Sorry about that! Here it is again, hopefully it works:
> 
> http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-clothing-womens-bags-wallets-Chloe-bag-W0QQAdIdZ401165561



*Well, none of the detailing is showing - it looks ok - but I can't see the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag, the hologram inside the one on the Registration Card - and those are the details we really need for authentication purposes. *


----------



## missmoz

Item Name :   Small Marcie satchel with strap

I bought this at the myhabit sale last week and I had no worries about it until I came here to learn about the date code.  Date code is in a format I haven't seen on any pics on the forum.  I am only posting a pic of the bag in whole, the date stamp, and the hologram (on bag and pic).   Just wanted an idea of if the date code is fine and what it means.  I take the 0412 portion to be season 4 (is that fall or winter?).   Overall everything looks good so I can post other pics if needed, just let me know.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

missmoz said:


> Item Name :   Small Marcie satchel with strap
> 
> I bought this at the myhabit sale last week and I had no worries about it until I came here to learn about the date code.  Date code is in a format I haven't seen on any pics on the forum.  I am only posting a pic of the bag in whole, the date stamp, and the hologram (on bag and pic).   Just wanted an idea of if the date code is fine and what it means.  I take the 0412 portion to be season 4 (is that fall or winter?).   Overall everything looks good so I can post other pics if needed, just let me know.  Thanks in advance!



*The datecode is winter 2012 and the format is fine. I can't see all of the details but the hologram inside and on Registration card correlate. 

Its rather important not to take everything you see and then jump to conclusions which then lead to concerns as ALL manufacturers are tweaking their details in an effort to try and outsmart the counterfeiters.*


----------



## sweetfancy

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. *



Thanks Lescoy!!

Only concern i had was that the "chloe" on the padlock was not in the centre!!

Cheers and have a super Christmas x


----------



## Nix400

Item Name: Chloe Bag
Item Number:  327543
Seller ID: Mervate
Link: http://uk.vestiairecollective.com/bag-chloe,112.shtml

Hi,
Just wondered if any one could help me. I am interested in this Chloe Edith bag but just want to make sure it is authentic. Also has any one used Vestiaire Collective before? Do any counterfeit bags slip through there inspections?
Thanks


----------



## subiblue

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, can you actually post photos of the whole bag, so I can see it. Also the engraving on the side hardware, the inner heatstamp and if you have the plastic Registration Card, that would be useful. Its really not possible to confirm authenticity based on parts of an item.*



Thank you for your reply!  I've attached some more pictures.  Please let me know if you need additional/ better pictures. Thanks again!!


----------



## Allimar

> In both cases the sellers haven't shown enough of the detailing - and without that I can't be definitive on these. The first one - the hardware looks very shiny - but I would want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, and that main plate (straight on, not angled). The second one - the datecode tag looks weird - but again its angled and it has lost some pieces. Need to see the Chloe heatstamp and also would like to see the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information - specifically want to see that.



Thank you Lescoy!  I have emailed the sellers to get better pictures and will post when they arrive.  
Thank you again so much!


----------



## missmoz

Lescoy said:


> *The datecode is winter 2012 and the format is fine. I can't see all of the details but the hologram inside and on Registration card correlate.
> 
> Its rather important not to take everything you see and then jump to conclusions which then lead to concerns as ALL manufacturers are tweaking their details in an effort to try and outsmart the counterfeiters.*



Thanks so much.  I figured this was the case.  Really appreciate your time to reply.


----------



## Dkbag lover

Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON LIMITED EDITION FOR TRADE
Item Number: NIL
Seller ID: Sharin
Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=37628

Hi, is this paddington authentic? 
Thanks.


----------



## chancy

Can someone help authenticate please? TIA!  

Description: chloe paraty in eggplant 
Link:  www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Eggplant-GHW-/130819888858?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e757916da 
Seller: bagmad73
Item number: 130819888858


----------



## Allimar

Lescoy said:


> *In both cases the sellers haven't shown enough of the detailing - and without that I can't be definitive on these. The first one - the hardware looks very shiny - but I would want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, and that main plate (straight on, not angled). The second one - the datecode tag looks weird - but again its angled and it has lost some pieces. Need to see the Chloe heatstamp and also would like to see the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information - specifically want to see that.*


Dear Lescoy,
The seller sent the following pictures after my request.  She said there was not holigram on the card.  
The link to the original is http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261133126979&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Here are the pictures she sent...


Thank you so much for all your help!!!!!


----------



## dianahuang

Please authenticate this pre-loved Edith. Thinking to buy it.Thanks


----------



## kaliparvati

Dear experts,

thought about buying a pre-loved Chloé Paddington but need to know if the seller´s reliable first:
Item Name: Sac a Main/Epaule CHLOE PADDINGTON SATCHEL Jeans Moyen bag tasche borsa RARE
Item Number: 170906458926
Seller ID: chic-boutiques
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/170906458926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
(I think it´s ebay France)

Please note that I am not used to those high class bags. I read your threads for Paddingtons and tried to help myself but I think it´s better to ask you.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## LVoely1

Hello all, 
Can anyone have a look at this bag for me? I really appreciate it 

Item Name: Chloe Large Elsie Tote
Link: http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/sellmybag/library/Chloe large elsie


----------



## sjress

Item:  Chloe Edith

Does this Chloe Edith look authentic?  There is no link, it is not currently listed.  Pictures are attached, I hope these are sufficient to make an initial assessment.  Thank you so much!


----------



## kaliparvati

Can this price be true for a Paddington?
Item Name: SAC A MAIN CHLOE PADDINGTON MM BESACE CUIR & TOILE LEATHER HAND BAG PURSE 900&#8364;
Item Number: 221165596251
Seller ID: encherexpert_paris07
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221165596251?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please tell me soon, I am interested in buying.


----------



## dianahuang

Hi Experts, please help me to authenticate this Edith:

Items: Chloe Edith
Color: Whiskey
Comes with: dustbag, care card
Serial Number: 168-BM-0107
Seller: someone in FD forum

Here's the picture. Thank you.


----------



## Allimar

Lescoy said:


> *In both cases the sellers haven't shown enough of the detailing - and without that I can't be definitive on these. The first one - the hardware looks very shiny - but I would want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, and that main plate (straight on, not angled). The second one - the datecode tag looks weird - but again its angled and it has lost some pieces. Need to see the Chloe heatstamp and also would like to see the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information - specifically want to see that.*


Lescoy,
I have better pictures of the paddington I posted about earlier.  Thank you so much for your time!
Allison
http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/Allimar1/library/


----------



## 04rmk09

Item Name: Bag Sac Paraty Chloé Small Python
Item Number: 281043276388
Seller ID:l-icone
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bag-Sac-P...88?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item416f7c1264

Thanks so much everyone!  

:xtree:​


----------



## Cubalibre520

Hi! Can you authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Item: Chloe Shelby Leather Tote in Olive
Item no.: 251206083764
Seller: adaisystar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Shelb...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7d0ca4b4


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi can someone tell me if this Edith is genuine cheers 

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=548264063


----------



## Hanae

Item: paraty
Seller: lea
Link:http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/406938350.htm?ca=12_s


IM in love but I'm weary please experts help me out


----------



## dangdang

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this Chloe bag for me. Thank you! 

Item Name: Chloe Paraty
Photos:


----------



## Hanae

Hanae said:
			
		

> Item: paraty
> Seller: lea
> Link:http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/406938350.htm?ca=12_s
> 
> IM in love but I'm weary please experts help me out



Happy new year 2013 to everyone!!


----------



## Hanae

04rmk09 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Bag Sac Paraty Chloé Small Python
> Item Number: 281043276388
> Seller ID:l-icone
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bag-Sac-Paraty-Chloe-Small-Python-/281043276388?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item416f7c1264
> 
> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> :xtree:



I tried to buy from that seller she lied to me. 
I never want to deal with her again.


----------



## Hanae

Nix400 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Chloe Bag
> Item Number:  327543
> Seller ID: Mervate
> Link: http://uk.vestiairecollective.com/bag-chloe,112.shtml
> 
> Hi,
> Just wondered if any one could help me. I am interested in this Chloe Edith bag but just want to make sure it is authentic. Also has any one used Vestiaire Collective before? Do any counterfeit bags slip through there inspections?
> Thanks



Hi nix since I'm in France I have used vestiairecollective they are renowned. I personally adore the website. 
Some people actually try and sell fakes but they get deleted very quickly.


----------



## islander2k6

Item Name: CHLOE Marcie Nut Pebbled Leather Small Crossbody Satchel Bag Handbag Purse NWT
Item Number: 300839261141
Seller ID: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300839261141?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## alirizel

Hi, I bought this chloe bag from eBay, i haven't received it yet but i'm having my doubts; can someone please help me. 

Thnaks! 



Item Name: CHLOE MARCIE
Item Number: 221167508142
Seller ID: 11shopaholic12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## suzy2980

Hello Chloe forum 
I'm new to posting but I'm in desperate ned for your help. I'm trying to track down this chloe bag in the USA- link below, or internationally as long as it can be shipped to the USA. 
Farfetch.com has none left in stock, but also does not ship to the USA (where I originally found this bag). Can anyone help identify the actual make of this Marcie bag?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wom...-10271830.aspx

Thanks so much in advance for your help


----------



## Miss Elli

Hello guys,

can you please check if this one is authentic?

 Item Name: Chloe Ethel
 Item Number: waiting for reply (auction lasts only another 23 hours)
 Seller ID: jeannahoney (1028*)
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300840249767

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi Lescoy, can you please authenticate this Tan Marcie Crossbody. Thanks!


----------



## Orangesauce1

hi could you help me identify the style and colour of this chloe bag, was purchased off a friend of a friend...
	

		
			
		

		
	







the colour has a dappled gold effect in the light... hard to picture.

i hope you can help x


----------



## Shoppingaddicti

Please help! 
Hi guys! I was wondering if anyone can help me with authenticating this bag?

Item Name: Chloe Ethel satchel 
Item Number: 140900026334
Seller ID: authenticdesignerstuff
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140900026334&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Shoppingaddicti

I&#8217;m in love with the Chloe Ethel bags but don&#8217;t know which is real or not please help Lescoy! Not sure about the &#8220;c&#8221; inside getting stamped over. Thank you so much experts!!

Item Name: Chloe Ethel satchel 
Item Number: 390513845641
Seller ID: lulublue717
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aec706589


----------



## Dkbag lover

Can someone help me authenticate this?



Dkbag lover said:


> Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON LIMITED EDITION FOR TRADE
> Item Number: NIL
> Seller ID: Sharin
> Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=37628
> 
> Hi, is this paddington authentic?
> Thanks.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi, Can you please verify authenticity of this bag? Thank you so much. 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Calfskin Large Hobo Bag handbag camel brown leather Italy-made
Item Number: 370730669276 
Seller ID: aurascope 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/37073066927...&_dmd=1&_okw=&_fsct=&_nkw=370730669276&_rdc=1


----------



## ilgisabelle

Hi ladies,

I've just received this Edith, and would really appreciate an opinion on its authenticity.

Apologies for the quality of of the photos - I only have my phone to take them on...

























TIA!


----------



## C2C

Can you please help authenticate this purse?  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300842154977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Vain Jane

brand new chloe paraty
140902615726
clare6417
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20ce734aae

fake?


----------



## bizkid

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370727736489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

What do you think about this? (ebay, germany) i have buy it, because i'm sure, but i wanna know 1000%! Thanks!


----------



## Leatherforever

May I please have confirmation of authenticity for this black Chloe Paraty? I bought it from Yoox. I think it was from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. I've also included a photo of the bag I found online on Bluefly a while ago. Many thanks!


----------



## fate_1309

Hi ladies, could you pls. help me in authenticating this chloe paddington bag? The seller did not take pictures of the serial number but did inform potential buyers that the date stamp is 03-05-53. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bizkid

ITEM NUMBER: 370727736489
ITEM NAME: reggy100

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370727736489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Is this the original Chloe Marcie Medium?? Thank you very much!


----------



## mf19

hi ladies, can you please help me with this item please!:
item: Chloe Large Marcie bag NWT
seller: reduktorins
item number: 130832687660
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=130832687660

TIA


----------



## azlanaziah

Hi all!

Would appreciate it if you could please let me know whether this item is authentic or not  

Item Name: CHLOÉ Paraty Medium leather shoulder bag
Item Number: 200874509208
Seller ID: natnat999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200874509208?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much in advance!

PS:- Actually, upon checking the second photo on the listing, it appears that the Chloe tag inside is a bit messy in its details (the uneven paintwork that overlaps the edge on the right) ... Is this just me or does it look like it's not real?


----------



## Hanae

I wonder if the authenticators are still authenticating since they haven't posted in a while. In any case I home everything is good for them and that they are in good health!


----------



## SusanOO

I don't think they are.  I posted in December and never got a response.


----------



## alice9378

Item Name: CHLOE CL 2119 C03 Cream Plastic Sunglasses
Item Number: CL 2119 C03
Seller ID: BLINQ
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-CL-21...16498330?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item56506cd99a


is this sunglasses authentic? but why its new without tag?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hanae said:


> I wonder if the authenticators are still authenticating since they haven't posted in a while. In any case I home everything is good for them and that they are in good health!



I noticed this as well and started a thread in the forum but no one seems to know what happened to Lescoy. I hope she is ok as well.


----------



## Hanae

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> I noticed this as well and started a thread in the forum but no one seems to know what happened to Lescoy. I hope she is ok as well.



Goodness .... I hope she's all fine , this is do strange.


----------



## tokyobuzz

Perhaps she was just away for the holidays and will be back soon.


----------



## Shannon72781

Hello ladies, I've had this bag in my possession for years now and bought it from eBay.  I recall doing my share of research on the bag and seller at the time but thought for peace of mind would ask you to please authenticate this Chloe Edith.

*Item: Chloe Edith*
*Link: Pictures that I took were the required angles from tPF*
http://s1274.beta.photobucket.com/user/Shannon72781/library/Chloe Edith

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hanae said:


> Goodness .... I hope she's all fine , this is do strange.


I agree as Lescoy is such a regular. I Know she doesn't authenticate everyday, but the longest she ever takes is a few days...it's been wks. Let's hope she is on holidays like tokyobuzz said.



tokyobuzz said:


> Perhaps she was just away for the holidays and will be back soon.



I hope so.


----------



## docringram

Greetings ladies! I recently picked up this cute little Silverado and would like to make sure it is authentic.  I am concerned that the snaps are not magnetic and I haven't seen this color anywhere (a metallic light pink).  The date code is 01-06-53 and the underside of the zipper pull is blank.  The rough dimensions are 13 x 5 x 4 and the leather is much lighter and softer than my black silverado tote.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Kavasi

Dear Ladies, 
Please let me know what you think about this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221174900259?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is a current listing on eBay .co.uk
I have bought fakes twice already, would really like to be sure.

Many thanks in advance, 
K.


----------



## Kavasi

I also have apicture of the serial number tag.
But I am struggling to paste the picture. It says aMade in Italy and 1125665-4. There is a hologram on the other side but I cannot quite see the number on it. 
Many thanks in advance, 
K.


----------



## Kavasi




----------



## Kavasi

I have worked out how to do it, here is another picture of the tag.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kavasi

Here is missed info:
seller id:
kasouga008afnz 
221174900259Item number:
Item title:
Chloe Marcie medium handbag
The link is already given.
Thank you in advance, 
K.


----------



## Musickal1

Hello.  Would you mind helping authenticate this bag?

Item Name:  Chloe Handbag(Paddington Lock) 
Item No:  121048798042
Seller:  chefalana2012 | 22 | 95.8%
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121048798042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  I don't know anything at all about Chloe's, but it just "feels" real to me.

Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

I bought this Marcie Animation from BBOS Private Sale. It seems legit to me. The leather quality is outstanding and all the details seem appropriate but I have heard that BBOS has occasionally let a few fakes slip through the cracks so I wanted to double check.

Also, I forgot to take a pic of the hologram sticker on the card but it does match the one on the back of the Made in Italy tag. Let me know if you need additional pics.

Item Name (if you know it): Small/Med. Chloe Marcie Animation in Tan (with strap)
 Link to Photobucket album of my pics: http://s188.beta.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Chloe%20Marcie%20Animation%20Tan

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Lescoy

*Hi Ladies - sorry for extended absence, but I had an accident, and have had the use of only one hand - which has been a nightmare. I'm now at the one and a half hand usage, so typing is a little easier!

If you have made a request recently, can you repost in order that I can try and help.

Cheers!*


----------



## Lescoy

Musickal1 said:


> Hello.  Would you mind helping authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:  Chloe Handbag(Paddington Lock)
> Item No:  121048798042
> Seller:  chefalana2012 | 22 | 95.8%
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121048798042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:  I don't know anything at all about Chloe's, but it just "feels" real to me.
> 
> Thank you!



*Hi there, - unfortunately this is fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

uadjit said:


> I bought this Marcie Animation from BBOS Private Sale. It seems legit to me. The leather quality is outstanding and all the details seem appropriate but I have heard that BBOS has occasionally let a few fakes slip through the cracks so I wanted to double check.
> 
> Also, I forgot to take a pic of the hologram sticker on the card but it does match the one on the back of the Made in Italy tag. Let me know if you need additional pics.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Small/Med. Chloe Marcie Animation in Tan (with strap)
> Link to Photobucket album of my pics: http://s188.beta.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Chloe%20Marcie%20Animation%20Tan
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



*Looks ok from the photos provided, but could you post a clearer shot of the engraving on the outer hardware and also one of the same on the inner zipper - just to double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

Kavasi said:


> Here is missed info:
> seller id:
> kasouga008afnz
> 221174900259Item number:
> Item title:
> Chloe Marcie medium handbag
> The link is already given.
> Thank you in advance,
> K.



*HI there, I'd like to see the inner heatstamp, the engraving on the outer hardware. The datecode tag and also the reverse of the circular hangtag showing barcoding/colour information - if the seller would oblige.*


----------



## Leatherforever

Leatherforever said:
			
		

> May I please have confirmation of authenticity for this black Chloe Paraty? I bought it from Yoox. I think it was from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection. I've also included a photo of the bag I found online on Bluefly a while ago. Many thanks!



Hi welcome back! I hope all is ok! Do you mind authenticating this for me? Many thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

Leatherforever said:


> Hi welcome back! I hope all is ok! Do you mind authenticating this for me? Many thanks!



*Hi there - this Tassle Paraty looks fine from the photos provided - from Winter 2011*


----------



## aaluv

Hi there,

Glad you are back and hope you are doing well.  Could you please authenticate this bag when you have a moment?  Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  190782910314
Seller ID:  Alexhelena7
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190782910314?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Leatherforever

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there - this Tassle Paraty looks fine from the photos provided - from Winter 2011



Thanks so much Lescoy! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## subiblue

(Repost)

Bag: Chloe "Paraty" Medium Leather Satchel
Color: Holly Berry
Purchased from: Rue La La
Comments: This is my first Chloe bag and I want to make sure that I received an authentic item. Thank you!


----------



## uadjit

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided, but could you post a clearer shot of the engraving on the outer hardware and also one of the same on the inner zipper - just to double check.*



Sorry to hear about your accident, Lescoy. I hope you're at least feeling more comfortable now and that you recover quickly.

Here are the additional photos:


----------



## farmy

Get better soon lescoy.


----------



## Shannon72781

Hi Lescoy and welcome back!  I hope your recovery time was short and you're on the mend.

I requested my Chloe Edith to be looked over if possible 

Original message:
Hello ladies, I've had this bag in my possession for years now and bought it from eBay. I recall doing my share of research on the bag and seller at the time but thought for peace of mind would ask you to please authenticate this Chloe Edith.

Item: Chloe Edith
Link: Pictures that I took were the required angles from tPF
http://s1274.beta.photobucket.com/user/Shannon72781/library/Chloe Edith

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ilgisabelle

ilgisabelle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've just received this Edith, and would really appreciate an opinion on its authenticity.
> 
> Apologies for the quality of of the photos - I only have my phone to take them on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!



Hi Lescoy, I hope you're feeling much better!

If you could find a second to take a look at this one for me I'd really appreciate it.

Best wishes.


----------



## Musickal1

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi there, - unfortunately this is fake.



Thank you.  As I said, I know nothing of Chloe's, so I really appreciate your willingness to help!


----------



## Musickal1

Can someone help authenticate this?

Item:  Chloe Dark Brown Leather "Paddington" Satchel Handbag w/ ... 
Item No:  360558747537
Seller:  luxury.garage.sale | 7437 | 99.8%
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/360558747537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Comment:  none

Thank you!


----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi,

I found this bag and would like to know if it is authentic.

Name: Chloe Marcie
Size: Large
Color: Hazel
Not on Ebay.

Thanks girls. Please let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Dutch Girl

And some more pics...


----------



## Lescoy

aaluv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Glad you are back and hope you are doing well.  Could you please authenticate this bag when you have a moment?  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:  190782910314
> Seller ID:  Alexhelena7
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190782910314?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



*Hi there, this Elsie looks fine - although the seller hasn't shown the datecode tag etc., and its good to see it - but its looking fine from the photos she has provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

subiblue said:


> (Repost)
> 
> Bag: Chloe "Paraty" Medium Leather Satchel
> Color: Holly Berry
> Purchased from: Rue La La
> Comments: This is my first Chloe bag and I want to make sure that I received an authentic item. Thank you!



*Looks fine from the photos you have provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

uadjit said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, Lescoy. I hope you're at least feeling more comfortable now and that you recover quickly.
> 
> Here are the additional photos:



*Looks fine from the photos you have provided *


----------



## Lescoy

Dutch Girl said:


> And some more pics...



*Can you confirm - the holograms - do they correlate? Also - can you post a photo of the engraving on the inner zipper pull and the outer hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

Musickal1 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this?
> 
> Item:  Chloe Dark Brown Leather "Paddington" Satchel Handbag w/ ...
> Item No:  360558747537
> Seller:  luxury.garage.sale | 7437 | 99.8%
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/360558747537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment:  none
> 
> Thank you!



*This listing has ended, and I would have wanted additional photos on this - did you buy?*


----------



## Dutch Girl

The Chloe bag is still with his seller, but I checked the nr's on the hologram and Chloe cc again and they seem to match.
C2.13234796

Seller is sending me the other pic's from the engravings on the zipper and handware.


----------



## Lescoy

ilgisabelle said:


> Hi Lescoy, I hope you're feeling much better!
> 
> If you could find a second to take a look at this one for me I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Best wishes.



*Hi there - the photos are really small - but it looks ok - although I'd definitely prefer larger images.*


----------



## Lescoy

Dutch Girl said:


> The Chloe bag is still with his seller, but I checked the nr's on the hologram and Chloe cc again and they seem to match.
> C2.13234796
> 
> Seller is sending me the other pic's from the engravings on the zipper and handware.



*Both holograms shouldn't read the same - i.e., is there a difference in the digit directly after the C?*


----------



## Hanae

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies - sorry for extended absence, but I had an accident, and have had the use of only one hand - which has been a nightmare. I'm now at the one and a half hand usage, so typing is a little easier!
> 
> If you have made a request recently, can you repost in order that I can try and help.
> 
> Cheers!



Wow lescoy glad to hear your better we were getting worried! Welcome back!


----------



## Hanae

Hanae said:
			
		

> Happy new year 2013 to everyone!!



Hello Lescoy,
If you have a few minutes to spare your opinion would be so appreciated (considering that you have only one hand). 
Many thanks for your help and take care!


----------



## Musickal1

Lescoy said:


> *This listing has ended, and I would have wanted additional photos on this - did you buy?*



I tried... but I didn't get it.  Someone got a very cute bag, though... I hope it's authentic.
Thank you for checking!


----------



## Lescoy

Hanae said:


> Hello Lescoy,
> If you have a few minutes to spare your opinion would be so appreciated (considering that you have only one hand).
> Many thanks for your help and take care!



*Hi - happy to give opinion - but not sure what the item is - if you have posted previously - can you repost.*


----------



## Hanae

Sorry about this I thought the pictures would be quoted.

This is it? Ta


----------



## uadjit

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos you have provided *



Thanks, Lescoy! Get better soon.


----------



## Lescoy

Hanae said:


> Sorry about this I thought the pictures would be quoted.
> 
> This is it? Ta



*Hi would be useful to see the detailing - i.e., datecode tag, hologram inside and on registration card etc.*


----------



## Hanae

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi would be useful to see the detailing - i.e., datecode tag, hologram inside and on registration card etc.



Ok I'll take those pictures tonight and post them many thanks lescoy!!


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi Lescoy - glad you're back and hope that you feel 100% soon! 

I've got what I thought was a large Chloe Maggie, but now I've received it, I have serious doubts and would appreciate your expert opinion.  The leather doesn't seem as "substantial" as my smaller maggie and the hardware is different in several aspects - but, I'm no expert.

Also - I wasn't sure they came single frame in this size like this - do you happen to know? 

I've attached pix - please let me know and TIA!


----------



## pahkopahko

pahkopahko said:


> Hi Lescoy - glad you're back and hope that you feel 100% soon!
> 
> I've got what I thought was a large Chloe Maggie, but now I've received it, I have serious doubts and would appreciate your expert opinion.  The leather doesn't seem as "substantial" as my smaller maggie and the hardware is different in several aspects - but, I'm no expert.
> 
> Also - I wasn't sure they came single frame in this size like this - do you happen to know?
> 
> I've attached pix - please let me know and TIA!



Oops! I should add there is no hologram sticker on the back and didn't come with a registration card or tag, just the bag.  Let me know if you need more or better pix.  Also - the serial number tag seems oddly 'stitched" in and it's not coming across in the pic - but the color is darker (like leaning toward terra cotta) than other authentic chloe bags I have. Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

pahkopahko said:


> Oops! I should add there is no hologram sticker on the back and didn't come with a registration card or tag, just the bag.  Let me know if you need more or better pix.  Also - the serial number tag seems oddly 'stitched" in and it's not coming across in the pic - but the color is darker (like leaning toward terra cotta) than other authentic chloe bags I have. Thanks



*Hi there, from the photos you have posted this looks fine. This wouldn't have a hologram - so that isn't an issue at all. I think if you are concerned, then take more photos in natural daylight and then repost - but the detailing which I can see looks fine - and in reference to the leather - no two skins will be the same, so there can and will generally be some differences. I'm not sure of the date of the Maggie you already have but if a different season or place of manufacture that will also come into the 'grand scheme of things'.*


----------



## pahkopahko

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, from the photos you have posted this looks fine. This wouldn't have a hologram - so that isn't an issue at all. I think if you are concerned, then take more photos in natural daylight and then repost - but the detailing which I can see looks fine - and in reference to the leather - no two skins will be the same, so there can and will generally be some differences. I'm not sure of the date of the Maggie you already have but if a different season or place of manufacture that will also come into the 'grand scheme of things'.*



Hmmm, I'm surprised! I'll take some pix in natural light and post them later, but my other concerns are this: 
1) The serial tag is stitched in at the bottom rather than integrated into the seam
2) The hardware seems "shinier" vs. brassier
3) The circular metal hardware that attach the handles have a gap rather than closed loops (this is how my smaller maggie is - no gaps)
4) The painted edges don't look or feel (if that's possible!) painted.

I want it to be authentic - but, my heart sank when I saw it especially compared to the smaller one.   

Please weigh in on the concerns above (if all for naught, just lmk) and I'll post pix in natural light later today.


----------



## Lescoy

pahkopahko said:


> Hmmm, I'm surprised! I'll take some pix in natural light and post them later, but my other concerns are this:
> 1) The serial tag is stitched in at the bottom rather than integrated into the seam
> 2) The hardware seems "shinier" vs. brassier
> 3) The circular metal hardware that attach the handles have a gap rather than closed loops (this is how my smaller maggie is - no gaps)
> 4) The painted edges don't look or feel (if that's possible!) painted.
> 
> I want it to be authentic - but, my heart sank when I saw it especially compared to the smaller one.
> 
> Please weigh in on the concerns above (if all for naught, just lmk) and I'll post pix in natural light later today.



*Personally would rather see new photos - also if you can advise - datecode of the Maggie you already have.*


----------



## pahkopahko

Lescoy said:


> *Personally would rather see new photos - also if you can advise - datecode of the Maggie you already have.*



it's the same & here's a pic.  It's a different color and is integrated into the seam vs. the other one.


----------



## Lescoy

pahkopahko said:


> it's the same & here's a pic.  It's a different color and is integrated into the seam vs. the other one.



*I don't have an issue with the datecode tag in the one you are asking for authentication - tags can be sewn in differently - so that in itself is not flagging anything.*


----------



## Shannon72781

Shannon72781 said:


> Hello ladies, I've had this bag in my possession for years now and bought it from eBay.  I recall doing my share of research on the bag and seller at the time but thought for peace of mind would ask you to please authenticate this Chloe Edith.
> 
> *Item: Chloe Edith*
> *Link: Pictures that I took were the required angles from tPF*
> http://s1274.beta.photobucket.com/user/Shannon72781/library/Chloe Edith
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



I'm not sure if you saw my request Lescoy so I'm reposting - hope you don't mind as I'm not trying to be pushy


----------



## pahkopahko

Ok - here are pix in natural light.  I also took comparison pix of the handles & brass loops.  I also noticed that the "two levels" of stitching on the front of the handle is carried thru on the back of my smaller maggie vs. the big one that is only on the front.  And - you can see how the big maggie's brass loop has a "gap" and the other has no gap, is thicker & more burnished vs. shiny.  The comparison pics also gives some idea of what I mean about the painted edges being different.  

Given the date codes are the same & both "made in italy" - wouldn't that mean there would be some consistency?  I understand Chloe is famous for it's inconsistency vs other brands - but, why skimp on the brass loops on a larger bag intended to hold more?  I read somewhere this lack of "craftsmanship" is a way to cut corners.  

Help!!!


----------



## Lescoy

pahkopahko said:


> Ok - here are pix in natural light.  I also took comparison pix of the handles & brass loops.  I also noticed that the "two levels" of stitching on the front of the handle is carried thru on the back of my smaller maggie vs. the big one that is only on the front.  And - you can see how the big maggie's brass loop has a "gap" and the other has no gap, is thicker & more burnished vs. shiny.  The comparison pics also gives some idea of what I mean about the painted edges being different.
> 
> Given the date codes are the same & both "made in italy" - wouldn't that mean there would be some consistency?  I understand Chloe is famous for it's inconsistency vs other brands - but, why skimp on the brass loops on a larger bag intended to hold more?  I read somewhere this lack of "craftsmanship" is a way to cut corners.
> 
> Help!!!



*Im sorry but I really don't have time to check this right now. As you are clearly not happy with this item- it might be better if you did try for a return - that way you will be happy - as even if this is authentic - you are clearly unhappy with the quality.

I will check the photos - but it will be tomorrow.*


----------



## pahkopahko

Lescoy said:


> *Im sorry but I really don't have time to check this right now. As you are clearly not happy with this item- it might be better if you did try for a return - that way you will be happy - as even if this is authentic - you are clearly unhappy with the quality.
> 
> I will check the photos - but it will be tomorrow.*



Sorry - don't mean to pester. I'll be patient and tomorrow is great.  I'm not unhappy about the quality as the leather looks/feels great and it's definitely functional - I like the size for carry-on/weekend trips.  

I'm simply unhappy that it could be fake and I don't want to support that in any way or feel duped each time I carry it.  If there's even a slight probability it's fake, I'll request a return.

Will wait for your opinion tomorrow and thanks again in advance for your generous attention to this authentication.  Forgive me for overstepping or monopolizing your time - apologies up and down - just wanted to get you the info you requested asap.


----------



## aaluv

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this Elsie looks fine - although the seller hasn't shown the datecode tag etc., and its good to see it - but its looking fine from the photos she has provided.*




Thank you very much Lescoy, really appreciate you taking the time to authenticate!


----------



## ilgisabelle

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - the photos are really small - but it looks ok - although I'd definitely prefer larger images.*



Ahh sorry Lescoy, I don't know why they've come out like that - in the original post they were much bigger when clicked on. 

























Hopefully these ones aren't miniature!

Thank you!


----------



## Hanae

Lescoy said:
			
		

> Hi would be useful to see the detailing - i.e., datecode tag, hologram inside and on registration card etc.



Dear lescoy,
As agreed please find the following pictures : date code, hologram on the tag and card the number is B11QM.
Many thanks for everything you're a star!


----------



## Fallenblue

Hi, I am new to Chloe, so please help me authentic this Elsie handbag..Thank you so much. I reallllly appreciate it. BTW, it seems no receipt or care card included. 

Item Name: Chloe Elsie
Item Number : 110998872347
Seller ID:karnelson
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-handb...200&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=4&sd=170974322376&

Additional photos after I requested.


----------



## juicyfan

THank you!!

Item Name:Marcie' Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 300847271249
Seller ID:designercloset281
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_717wt_1189


----------



## minababe

please help me on this one. would like to buy it today.a fast reply would be great! 

thanks a lot!

name: Original Chloé Paraty Tasche Schwarz Designer Leder bag in der Größe       Medium
seller: glamurina33
number:390526383249
link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Chl...064&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=390526383249&


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get some help authenticating this Paraty bag?

Item Name: 	
Chloe Bag - Paraty medium shoulder bag
Seller: sun_orchid
Item No: 181061392851
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18106139...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1414

All input and assistance is much appreciated!

Thanks xx


----------



## browneyedgirl67

New to Chloe and would love some help authenticating this.  Thanks in advance!

Chloe Paddington Bag
jin_8201
190783601928
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190783601928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## lillawyer85

This is not from an auction site, but is from BBOS Private Sale.

Item Name:  Chloe Elsie Shoulder Handbag

Link: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../40322/3245/1425809&posRow=1&posCol=2&page=1#

Seller: BBOS Private Sale

Who took the pictures: BBOS Private Sale

History of the bag: Pre-Owned, otherwise unsure.

Comments: I have heard both good and bad things about BBOS, and there have been rumors that they "accidentally" sell replicas.  Which makes me worry.  I absolutely adore this bag and cannot find it anywhere else!  It will be my second ever designer bag (first was Mulberry from Net-a-Porter), so I don't know much about them, am just learning, and don't want to fall for a fake.

My apologies - there aren't any "tell tale" photos of the bag, i.e., no photos of a date tag or anything like that - but I can take pictures myself once the bag gets here and post them on here.  

For now, I am all nerves about having purchased pre-owned, I just couldn't resist this one, and I was hoping to get some gut reactions from everyone!  Just to put my nerves at ease - or on alert, haha - until it gets here IRL...  On its face, does it look right?  What are the main tell tales of a fake Chloe?

Thank you so so very much in advance, I would really appreciate any input at all!!!  

And I can put better photos up which I will take once this bag arrives at my home!


----------



## marceylove

Hello Chloe Experts, please kindly help me authenticate this Sally bag.  

Item Name (if you know it):  Chloe Sally
Link (if available): -

Comment:  At first I thought it looks okay but then I saw the hologram and the "made-in" tag and I feel they are a bit odd...but I'm not an expert at all.  Your help will be highly appreciated.

Thank you so much.

Here are the links to photos (it seems I have problem uploading photo attachment here, sorry!)


----------



## marceylove

I'm sorry it seems I have problems trying to upload photos.  Let's try this.  Please kindly help.

******/11DmyZR


----------



## yuyihong2011

Hi there,
Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium in Peacock Blue
Item Number: 281044544248
Seller ID: artistedelavie2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHLOE-P...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mf19

item: Chloe Marcie Satchel
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-MARCIE-SATCHEL-BAG-WHISKEY-LARGE-/170975689016
seller: godigo60
item number: 170975689016

TIA!


----------



## LM487

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this chloe bag?  THanks!

Item: Chloe Paddington (Tote?) Metallic Midnight Blue
Photos: Attached below
MADE IN ROMANIA
AUTHENTIC CODE: 04-08-51-5811


----------



## tgmtl

Curious about authenticity of this Chloe Marcie bag available right now on ebay

Item Name:  NWT CHLOE Greige Khaki MARCIE Small NUBUCK Leather Shoulder Bag Satchel 
Item Number: 140905443296
Seller ID:tambaytoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHLOE-G...ather-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-1895-/140905443296

The seller has mostly positive reviews, but no reviews for a bag in this price range.  What worries me is that she had the same exact bag posted for sale a week ago.  When asked, she said she had two of the same bag, but ebay allows her to post only one at a time.  It seems odd to me that someone will have two of the same, unless they are fake.

Thank you for your thoughts and comments


----------



## Musickal1

Hello.
Please help authenticate these bags:

1) Item: Chloe Brown Leather Paddington Shoulder Bag Handbag (
    Item No: 121053585429
    Seller:  thefashionbin1 | 1404 | 99.0%
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121053585429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
    Comments: none

2) Item:  CHLOE DEEP PINK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG GORGEOUS PRE-LOVED (
    Item No: 380490703651
    Seller: couturewomanboutique | 3329 | 100.0%
    Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380490703651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
    Comments: none

Thank you!


----------



## Speranza21

Looking for assistance in authenticating a couple of Chloe Paraty bags:

Item Name: Chloe Authentic Paraty Large Satchel Handbag
Item Number:  281051151306
Seller ID:  sslp007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281051151306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Item Name: EUC Chloé Paraty Bag - Large Calf Leather Satchel Color Rock (Retails for $1995)
Item Number:  110996212101
Seller ID:   sjress
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110996212101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Many thanks!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies (experts) please authenticate this Paraty. It been on Bonanza for awhile.
Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Nutmeg
http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237

Thanks!


----------



## marceylove

marceylove said:


> I'm sorry it seems I have problems trying to upload photos.  Let's try this.  Please kindly help.
> 
> ******/11DmyZR



Bag: Chloe Sally
Website:  http://myliferefinery.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/chloe-sally-in-question/

Hi, I've just noticed that the serial number appeared on the tag inside the bag (behind the made-in tag) and the one on the authenticity card do not match.  What does this mean?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## minababe

minababe said:


> please help me on this one. would like to buy it today.a fast reply would be great!
> 
> thanks a lot!
> 
> name: Original Chloé Paraty Tasche Schwarz Designer Leder bag in der Größe       Medium
> seller: glamurina33
> number:390526383249
> link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Chloe-Paraty-Tasche-Schwarz-Designer-Leder-bag-Grose-Medium-/390526383249?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D4937204854172199064%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D390526383249%26



4 days ago .. Anyone??


----------



## kaits33

I saw this one too...can someone help? 

Chloe Paraty Medium in Nutmeg

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237


----------



## redonion

Hello,
 Please can you look at this one for me.

Item Name:Chloe Bay hobo
Item Number:181062988541
Seller ID: rednoddy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181062988541

Thank you


----------



## lcuk1978

QUESTION! I am selling a Chloe Lucy East West handbag, would it be better to show a whole ton of pictures? any advice appreciated! I was unsure of selling it Ebay but after a good read about here its settled my nerved - thanks in advance xx


----------



## lolz

Hi, I've bought the bag below and am 99.9% sure it's fine as I believe its a trusted seller (certainly on Mulberry forum), but just wanted someone here to double check if ok?
Many thanks in advance xx

Item: *Authentic* Chloe tan calfskin leather marcie satchel messenger crossbody bag

Item No : 321056074592

Seller : auctionista_2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...satchel-messenger-crossbody-bag-/321056074592


----------



## kaits33

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237

Chloe Paraty in Nutmeg

I know I posted this yesterday but I got more pics from the seller. This would be my first chloe so I'm totally clueless. Thanks!

I can get more pics if needed.


----------



## S44MHY

Hi can you please authenticate this chloe marcie hobo for me ASAP. Many thanks in advance.
Seller: bright_little_star
Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag Large Hobo In Ash
Number: 121047593849
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121047593849?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## tehsrodah

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this item I bought on Ebay?
Many thanks !

Item Name: Chloe Paddington
Item Number: 200873781504
Seller ID: chellie1311
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## tufts

Hi  
Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington? 
It is not on an auction site so there but here are the pictures that I got a hold of. 
Any help would do since I am going to purchase soon with paypal. Even an "doesn't seem obviously fake but need more pictures" would do!

Thanks so much!


----------



## euniqueD

Hi Lescoy, just wondering if you could please help me authenticate this chloe paraty bag?

Name: Chloe Pink Python Small Paraty Handbag - New with Dust Bag - $3,000 Retail
Seller: acertainleveldfw
Item #:	230915942570
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Pi..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3a9a8aa#ht_661wt_922
Thanks in advance!


----------



## minababe

This thread is useless without any answer ..


----------



## Lescoy

minababe said:


> This thread is useless without any answer ..



*It might be wise to realise that we are volunteers, and we do have other things. As I mentioned previously I have limited access due to an accident. So sorry if that offends you.*


----------



## Lescoy

euniqueD said:


> Hi Lescoy, just wondering if you could please help me authenticate this chloe paraty bag?
> 
> Name: Chloe Pink Python Small Paraty Handbag - New with Dust Bag - $3,000 Retail
> Seller: acertainleveldfw
> Item #:	230915942570
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Pi..._WH_Handbags&hash=item35c3a9a8aa#ht_661wt_922
> Thanks in advance!



*Ideally, I would like to see the hologram inside the bag and also the heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. Also want to see the engraving on the side hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

tufts said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington?
> It is not on an auction site so there but here are the pictures that I got a hold of.
> Any help would do since I am going to purchase soon with paypal. Even an "doesn't seem obviously fake but need more pictures" would do!
> 
> Thanks so much!



*TBH these photos aren't really that good, as the detailing isn't clear and really would want to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the datecode properly, the side buckles to check engraving. The main plate - straight on and not angled. *


----------



## Lescoy

tehsrodah said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this item I bought on Ebay?
> Many thanks !
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington
> Item Number: 200873781504
> Seller ID: chellie1311
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1414



*Hi there, I'm sorry but this is fake*


----------



## Lescoy

S44MHY said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this chloe marcie hobo for me ASAP. Many thanks in advance.
> Seller: bright_little_star
> Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag Large Hobo In Ash
> Number: 121047593849
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121047593849?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649



*Hi, I don't know if you bought this - but if you did - then post photos when she arrives and we'll double check her. Looks ok from the photos provided, but all of the detailing isn't shown - so definitely good to check that.*


----------



## Lescoy

minababe said:


> 4 days ago .. Anyone??



*The Paraty - would have been good to see the hologram and also the engraving on the side hardware - *


----------



## Lescoy

*If anyone else who has posted recently still wants opinion - then please repost your link - and I will check - but remember I'm not constantly online.*


----------



## ilgisabelle

ilgisabelle said:


> Ahh sorry Lescoy, I don't know why they've come out like that - in the original post they were much bigger when clicked on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully these ones aren't miniature!
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Lescoy, you've taken a look at this one already but the photos came out tiny, so just thought I'd repost with them the right size!

Sorry to bombard you when there's already so many posts on here.

Hope you're feeling better


----------



## lolz

lolz said:


> Hi, I've bought the bag below and am 99.9% sure it's fine as I believe its a trusted seller (certainly on Mulberry forum), but just wanted someone here to double check if ok?
> Many thanks in advance xx
> 
> Item: *Authentic* Chloe tan calfskin leather marcie satchel messenger crossbody bag
> 
> Item No : 321056074592
> 
> Seller : auctionista_2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Chloe-tan-calfskin-leather-marcie-satchel-messenger-crossbody-bag-/321056074592



Hi Lescoy, hope you are ok. If you could still look at this one that would be great. Am sure fine as great seller but nice to have your expertise to confirm x


----------



## redonion

Hello Lescoy - hope the hand is getting better,
This is a repost - I won this and the bag has now arrived. It looks good to me but this is my first Chloe so don't really know what to look for. The seller is an active tpf member, but I just need to be sure.
Thanks

Please can you look at this one for me.

Item Name:Chloe Bay hobo
Item Number:181062988541
Seller ID: rednoddy
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181062988541

Thank you 
(Note it's the violet colour though looks more plum to me - but searching the threads of members posting pictures of their violet Bays it looks as if the colour does vary a lot.)


----------



## batgirl77

Hi Lescoy! I see you have a lot of requests, but if you have a minute,  could you take a look at these medium paratys for me? 

I appreciate your help and hope you are feeling better! 

Item name: chloe medium paraty in cyclamen

Item #: 130838501743

Seller: smiththirteen

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mediu...743?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7695196f



Item name:  pre-owned EUC 100% Genuine Chloe Paraty medium satchel in blue

Item #: 170976863203

Seller: blueandwhite515

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-E...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf03e3e3


----------



## Dkbag lover

Dkbag lover said:


> Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON LIMITED EDITION FOR TRADE
> Item Number: NIL
> Seller ID: Sharin
> Link: http://www.sgbagrental.com/bagDetails.php?id=37628
> 
> Hi, is this paddington authentic?
> Thanks.



Is this authentic?


----------



## Musickal1

Musickal1 said:


> Hello.
> Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> 1) Item:  CHLOE DEEP PINK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG GORGEOUS PRE-LOVED (
> Item No: 380490703651
> Seller: couturewomanboutique | 3329 | 100.0%
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380490703651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: none
> 
> Thank you!



Here is my repost... I shortened it. 
Thanks


----------



## LilySue

Item Name (if you know it): Paddington
Link (if available): N/A
Photos: I may have to have to separate posts since I have a lot of pictures


----------



## LilySue

Continuation


----------



## LilySue




----------



## LilySue

Hi, I have another paddington I need help with authentication
Item Name (if you know it): Paddington
Link (if available): N/A
Photos: Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## LilySue




----------



## stena831

Please authenticate this!

Item: Chloe Paddington Hobo in Black - $1 RESERVE
Item number: 556671992
Seller ID: helene80
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=556671992

I'm hoping it is real but my instincts suggest otherwise....Thanks!


----------



## JoannaRussell

Hi ladies! I am brand new here and looking for help, I am desperate to get my self a Chloe Paddington I've been sent these pics do you think it's genuine?
I'm sorry if I've posted in the wrong place if so please feel free to delete my post thank you for any help revived here's the pics http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.334804366634980.79681.100003162598243&type=1&l=23929aa794


----------



## lanvin

Item Name:Vintage Chloe Bay Bag Dark Brown Leather, Very Unusual
Item Number: 300851002737
Seller ID: brommika
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300851002737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

tia


----------



## kema042290

Lescoy said:


> *If anyone else who has posted recently still wants opinion - then please repost your link - and I will check - but remember I'm not constantly online.*



I don't have a bag I'm looking at but I think your awesome & hopefully you get  well soon  from your accident.


----------



## JoannaRussell

Hi there from what ive heard your the Chloe expert  I know you have lots of requests but if younger a chance can you check this out for me please? I'm new here and want to purchase my first chloe tia

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.334804366634980.79681.100003162598243&type=1&l=23929aa794


----------



## lcuk1978

Lescoy,

Help!  This is MINE *removed link* I note a few of the above have serial numbers on them, I cant find one on this bag?? I know its 100% genuine as it came from Matches, any advice?

Secondly - UK ladies - apart from ebay where else could I list? 

Thanks x


----------



## Lescoy

lcuk1978 said:


> Lescoy,
> 
> Help!  This is MINE http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cee3312a&_uhb=1  I note a few of the above have serial numbers on them, I cant find one on this bag?? I know its 100% genuine as it came from Matches, any advice?
> 
> Secondly - UK ladies - apart from ebay where else could I list?
> 
> Thanks x



*First of all you aren't supposed to post your own listings - so be very careful. 

Chloe should all have datecodes in them not serial numbers. Have you checked in the pocket(s) at seams. They aren't large - so have a look. One photo in a listing is useless - there is no way to authenticate based on one photo irrespective of whether there are tags present or not.
*


----------



## Lescoy

JoannaRussell said:


> Hi there from what ive heard your the Chloe expert  I know you have lots of requests but if younger a chance can you check this out for me please? I'm new here and want to purchase my first chloe tia
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.334804366634980.79681.100003162598243&type=1&l=23929aa794



*Hi, the photos in the link are useless, as they are very poor quality and we need to see the details clearly. I'd suggest you ask the seller to provide clear images - datecode tag, inner heatstamp, main plate taken straight on, side buckles showing engraving. If they oblige post back and we'll be happy to help.*


----------



## Lescoy

lanvin said:


> Item Name:Vintage Chloe Bay Bag Dark Brown Leather, Very Unusual
> Item Number: 300851002737
> Seller ID: brommika
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300851002737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> tia



*Hi, if you bought this, then you need to contact the seller - as this is fake*


----------



## Lescoy

Musickal1 said:


> Here is my repost... I shortened it.
> Thanks



*Can  you ask the seller if there is a datecode inside, if so - a photo - or at least what it reads.*


----------



## JoannaRussell

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, the photos in the link are useless, as they are very poor quality and we need to see the details clearly. I'd suggest you ask the seller to provide clear images - datecode tag, inner heatstamp, main plate taken straight on, side buckles showing engraving. If they oblige post back and we'll be happy to help.*


Thank you for getting back to me it is much appreciated I shall try and get more thanks once again


----------



## lcuk1978

Lescoy said:


> *First of all you aren't supposed to post your own listings - so be very careful.
> 
> Chloe should all have datecodes in them not serial numbers. Have you checked in the pocket(s) at seams. They aren't large - so have a look. One photo in a listing is useless - there is no way to authenticate based on one photo irrespective of whether there are tags present or not.
> *


sorry didnt know it wasnt allowed - it may be deleted or I will go back to see if I can, I realised after so I have linked up my dropbox account in the listing showing more - will go have another good look inside,  many thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## lcuk1978

urgh! so - I have found it and cant even get to it, it looks like a hologram sewed inside the inside pocket, it cant be turned inside out and its not big enough to slip the mobile in to take a pic - arghhhh not good


----------



## redonion

redonion said:


> Hello Lescoy - hope the hand is getting better,
> This is a repost - I won this and the bag has now arrived. It looks good to me but this is my first Chloe so don't really know what to look for. The seller is an active tpf member, but I just need to be sure.
> Thanks
> 
> Please can you look at this one for me.
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Bay hobo
> Item Number:181062988541
> Seller ID: rednoddy
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181062988541
> 
> Thank you
> (Note it's the violet colour though looks more plum to me - but searching the threads of members posting pictures of their violet Bays it looks as if the colour does vary a lot.)


Hello Lescoy - reposted from 746 and 764. If you have time to have a look - just I need to let the seller know if there is an issue.
Thanks


----------



## lolz

lolz said:


> Hi, I've bought the bag below and am 99.9% sure it's fine as I believe its a trusted seller (certainly on Mulberry forum), but just wanted someone here to double check if ok?
> Many thanks in advance xx
> 
> Item: *Authentic* Chloe tan calfskin leather marcie satchel messenger crossbody bag
> 
> Item No : 321056074592
> 
> Seller : auctionista_2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Chloe-tan-calfskin-leather-marcie-satchel-messenger-crossbody-bag-/321056074592





lolz said:


> Hi Lescoy, hope you are ok. If you could still look at this one that would be great. Am sure fine as great seller but nice to have your expertise to confirm x



Hi just reposting this for you to check when you get a chance,  thanks x


----------



## Lescoy

redonion said:


> Hello Lescoy - reposted from 746 and 764. If you have time to have a look - just I need to let the seller know if there is an issue.
> Thanks



*Hi there - this one looks fine*


----------



## Lescoy

lolz said:


> Hi just reposting this for you to check when you get a chance,  thanks x



*Hi there, the photos - other than the main one - are no longe showing. From the main one it looks ok - but if you bought this, post photos when you receive and we'll be happy to double check for you*


----------



## lolz

lolz said:


> Hi, I've bought the bag below and am 99.9% sure it's fine as I believe its a trusted seller (certainly on Mulberry forum), but just wanted someone here to double check if ok?
> Many thanks in advance xx
> 
> Item: *Authentic* Chloe tan calfskin leather marcie satchel messenger crossbody bag
> 
> Item No : 321056074592
> 
> Seller : auctionista_2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Chloe-tan-calfskin-leather-marcie-satchel-messenger-crossbody-bag-/321056074592





lolz said:


> Hi just reposting this for you to check when you get a chance,  thanks x





Lescoy said:


> Hi there, the photos - other than the main one - are no longe showing. From the main one it looks ok - but if you bought this, post photos when you receive and we'll be happy to double check for you



Hi thanks for looking, sorry I didn't realise pics on listing had disappeared.  I've taken my own ones,  let me know if you need more. As mentioned in listing, hologram missing. Thanks xx

EDIT.  After uploading pics just realised they are upside down,  no idea how that happened,  sorry! Let me know if you need them reposted!


----------



## Lescoy

lolz said:


> Hi thanks for looking, sorry I didn't realise pics on listing had disappeared.  I've taken my own ones,  let me know if you need more. As mentioned in listing, hologram missing. Thanks xx
> 
> EDIT.  After uploading pics just realised they are upside down,  no idea how that happened,  sorry! Let me know if you need them reposted!



*Hi there - having stood on my head  Pleased to say this one looks fine The hologram is missing but you can see it has been present. Hope you have fun wearing her - but remember - stay upright whilst doing so*


----------



## mariana84

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Dove Medium
Item Number: 43b818e8b4
Seller ID:  gabesl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b818e8b4

thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

mariana84 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Dove Medium
> Item Number: 43b818e8b4
> Seller ID:  gabesl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...012?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b818e8b4
> 
> thanks!



*Hi there, the photos in the listing aren't showing the details which are required for authentication. Really need to see these.*


----------



## lolz

Lescoy said:


> Hi there - having stood on my head  Pleased to say this one looks fine The hologram is missing but you can see it has been present. Hope you have fun wearing her - but remember - stay upright whilst doing so



Haha hope you are not too dizzy after that!!!!!!!!
Thankyou very much for reassurance,  I'm grateful for you looking at it, and yes I will enjoy wearing her standing up


----------



## batgirl77

Hi Lescoy!  If you have a minute,  could you take a look at this for me?  I just received it today,  and I am 99% sure it is authentic,  but as it is my first Chloe,  I would love some reassurance before I leave feedback. 

Thanks so much for your help, and I hope you are on the mend! 




batgirl77 said:


> Item name:  pre-owned EUC 100% Genuine Chloe Paraty medium satchel in blue
> 
> Item #: 170976863203
> 
> Seller: blueandwhite515
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-owned-EUC-100-Genuine-Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Purse-Satchel-in-Blue-Oceania-/170976863203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf03e3e3


----------



## Lescoy

batgirl77 said:


> Hi Lescoy!  If you have a minute,  could you take a look at this for me?  I just received it today,  and I am 99% sure it is authentic,  but as it is my first Chloe,  I would love some reassurance before I leave feedback.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, and I hope you are on the mend!



*Hi there, this looks ok from the photos in the listing. Its a store non-return - and can't see any concerns.*


----------



## mariana84

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the photos in the listing aren't showing the details which are required for authentication. Really need to see these.*



Hi, she posted more pictures at my request. thanks!


----------



## Hanae

Hanae said:


> Dear lescoy,
> As agreed please find the following pictures : date code, hologram on the tag and card the number is B11QM.
> Many thanks for everything you're a star!



Lescoy
Once again please let me know your verdict


----------



## mf19

Hi lescoy, could you please take a look at this for me?  Many thanks in advance!

item: Marcie hobo
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257a50592a
seller: duckmanbb
number: 160965876010

comment: it says oranges for color - isn't whiskey brown?


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Hi ladies

(Lescoy - Long time no speak and yes the Mulberry girl is after a Chloe Edith - what treachery.  Hope all is good with you?)

Could you please take a look at this for me?  

item: Chloe Edith
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Bla...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d35ac18b1
seller: yoogiscloset
number: 400332429489
comment: I really want a Whiskey or Brun but Black would do?

Do Ediths come up for sale very often, I have only just started my search having loved them for ages?

Am I allowed to ask if this is a good price for an Edith ?


----------



## Lescoy

mariana84 said:


> Hi, she posted more pictures at my request. thanks!



*If you can repost the link - then I'm happy to check - *


----------



## Lescoy

Hanae said:


> Lescoy
> Once again please let me know your verdict



*These look ok - but when you post additional photos - can you also refer to the original link/photos as if you are looking at a lot of bags, its not always easy to remember what is what.*


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> Hi lescoy, could you please take a look at this for me?  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> item: Marcie hobo
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...10?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257a50592a
> seller: duckmanbb
> number: 160965876010
> 
> comment: it says oranges for color - isn't whiskey brown?



*Whisky could be brown - previously it was, but it can look different in some styles - and in truth - I'd ask for photos of this in natural light so you can see the true colour. The photos seem fine, although some are blurred. However, I would say ask for a natural light photo - so you can really determine that the colour is what you are looking for.*


----------



## Lescoy

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> (Lescoy - Long time no speak and yes the Mulberry girl is after a Chloe Edith - what treachery.  Hope all is good with you?)
> 
> Could you please take a look at this for me?
> 
> item: Chloe Edith
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Bla...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d35ac18b1
> seller: yoogiscloset
> number: 400332429489
> comment: I really want a Whiskey or Brun but Black would do?
> 
> Do Ediths come up for sale very often, I have only just started my search having loved them for ages?
> 
> Am I allowed to ask if this is a good price for an Edith ?



*Hi there,

OK so this Edith in black is fine

It doesn't fit on the shoulder - so bear that in mind. IF that is important than there was an Edith made with an additional shoulder strap and  you can still find one of those in auctions. You should be able to find an Edith in Whiskey or Brun - and in truth - pricewise, I'd say this one is a little high - if you bear in mind you might also have to pay Customs Duties/Taxes.*


----------



## mariana84

Lescoy said:


> *If you can repost the link - then I'm happy to check - *


http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851449012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

mariana84 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851449012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> thank you!



*Well, I can't make out the holograms. The Paraty looks ok from what I can see. If you do buy - then post photos when you receive and we can double check for you.*


----------



## Hanae

Lescoy said:


> These look ok - but when you post additional photos - can you also refer to the original link/photos as if you are looking at a lot of bags, its not always easy to remember what is what.



Many thanks.


----------



## Isaviv

mariana84 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851449012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> thank you!



Sorry cant upload photos at the moment on ebay. Here's the Chloe Dove Paraty code BT18TF5. Hope it help, and sorry to take this unusual route.


----------



## Isaviv

Isaviv said:


> Sorry cant upload photos at the moment on ebay. Here's the Chloe Dove Paraty code BT18TF5. Hope it help, and sorry to take this unusual route.



Trying again - this time ! Thanks so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851449012...84.m1423.l2648


----------



## mariana84

isaviv said:


> sorry cant upload photos at the moment on ebay. Here's the chloe dove paraty code bt18tf5. Hope it help, and sorry to take this unusual route.


x


----------



## katn

Hi Ladies,

I'm not usually over here in Chloé land   I found this bag on Etsy.com, and I hope you can do me the favor of taking a look at it. I think it's a Patsy? 

Item Name:Vintage Tan Leather Chloe Designer Handbag Shoulder bag
Seller:Alltheothersaretaken 
Item Number:Listing # 122107166
link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1221071...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage

Seller doesn't state if authentic or not. I've contacted to see if she knows anything about it, and can probably get additional pictures if needed. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## kaits33

Hi Lescoy! I was hoping if you had time you could check this one out for me. This would be my first Chloe so I'm totally clueless.  It's been listed at $1800, which I wouldn't pay that much, but now that the offer option has been added I'm considering it. 

Chloe Medium Paraty in Light Tan
Seller: lovejuju1225

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261159988152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!!


----------



## katn

katn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm not usually over here in Chloé land   I found this bag on Etsy.com, and I hope you can do me the favor of taking a look at it. I think it's a Patsy?
> 
> Item Name:Vintage Tan Leather Chloe Designer Handbag Shoulder bag
> Seller:Alltheothersaretaken
> Item Number:Listing # 122107166
> link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1221071...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> Seller doesn't state if authentic or not. I've contacted to see if she knows anything about it, and can probably get additional pictures if needed. Thank you so much for your help!



Well, nevermind, someone bought it from under me.


----------



## kaits33

Here's some additional pictures the seller sent to me.  Hope these help as well. Thanks again!  


Chloe Paraty Medium in Light tan. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce592bb8


----------



## tufts

Hii, can you please authenticate this bag? 

Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
Item Number: 300840982275
Seller ID: larkorama
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Plz let me know if you need any more pics! I've uploaded a *bunch *here: 
*http://imageshack.us/g/708/photo21hz.jpg/*
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/
Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

katn said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm not usually over here in Chloé land   I found this bag on Etsy.com, and I hope you can do me the favor of taking a look at it. I think it's a Patsy?
> 
> Item Name:Vintage Tan Leather Chloe Designer Handbag Shoulder bag
> Seller:Alltheothersaretaken
> Item Number:Listing # 122107166
> link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/1221071...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> Seller doesn't state if authentic or not. I've contacted to see if she knows anything about it, and can probably get additional pictures if needed. Thank you so much for your help!



*Not convinced on this one I'm afraid.*


----------



## Lescoy

kaits33 said:


> Here's some additional pictures the seller sent to me.  Hope these help as well. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Chloe Paraty Medium in Light tan.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...152?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce592bb8



*Looks ok from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

tufts said:


> Hii, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
> Item Number: 300840982275
> Seller ID: larkorama
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> Plz let me know if you need any more pics! I've uploaded a *bunch *here:
> *http://imageshack.us/g/708/photo21hz.jpg/*
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/
> Thanks!



*Can you post a photo of the datecode tag?*


----------



## lover bag

Item Name:  Chloe Elsie 
Item Number:  111005503099
Seller ID:  karnelson
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111005503099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Hi,
This is such a lovely bag. I hope it is authentic.


----------



## tufts

Lescoy said:


> *Can you post a photo of the datecode tag?*


Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
Item Number: 300840982275
Seller ID: larkorama
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275...84.m1497.l2649


Original pictures:
http://imageshack.us/g/708/photo21hz.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/


-----

Yep of course! Here's the date tag:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/photo35m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/photo34ny.jpg/


----------



## katn

Lescoy said:


> *Not convinced on this one I'm afraid.*



Thank you so much for your help. I have a sneaking suspicion that the seller 'bought' the bag after I asked about its authenticity.  Anyway, glad I didn't buy it. And thanks so much again!


----------



## kaits33

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided.*



Thanks for your time! Much appreciated!


----------



## instye

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Silverado Orange Tan Leather Bag
Item Number: 553413787
Seller ID: sable1
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=553413787

Hi, Lescoy, 
I am under offer of this bag at a very low price($280) and wondering if it's a real McCoy. I have searched a little but could not find the same one on the web. 
Could you please help me?
Really appreciated for your time.

Kind regards,


----------



## Sink

Hi,
I bought this Chloe silverado bag on ebay. I haven't actually gotten it in the mail yet. Is it possible to tell from these photos if it's authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Chinamom1215

Good morning ladies!  I have not been to Chloe land in a long time...but I wonder if someone can help authenticate three paddingtons I bout several years ago...on eBay...I will try to upload photos I have...and thanks so much for any help you can give!!


----------



## anna_paddy

Item: Chloe Paddington (2006?), 40 x 20 x 34, padlock missing
Photos:http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/012097140-1.html#I1 .
Auction link (it is in polish, so not quite useful I think): http://allegro.pl/chloe-piekna-torebka-kuferek-ze-skory-i2980936687.html

Comment:
I recently bought this Paddy off an auction website here in Poland. I placed a snip bid on much more money but it came out to cost really little - about 20$. 
I wanted to share some photos with you as this looks pretty authentic, but the padlock is missing and also I am quite worried about the wear to the hardware (low quality hardware?) and how the inner Chloe stamp is made (I mean the "Chloe Made in Italy" one).

If you find a minute to spare and take a look I would be very very grateful. I still have some days to wait until I pay and resign if it is really not authentic.
I think it might be so cheap because people here really are not into luxury goods... anyway I am waiting for any response from you.

Many thanks!


----------



## anna_paddy

instye said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Silverado Orange Tan Leather Bag
> Item Number: 553413787
> Seller ID: sable1
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=553413787
> 
> Hi, Lescoy,
> I am under offer of this bag at a very low price($280) and wondering if it's a real McCoy. I have searched a little but could not find the same one on the web.
> Could you please help me?
> Really appreciated for your time.
> 
> Kind regards,



I am not an expert tbh but the zip tag (i mean the one you use when zipping the inner pocket) has a little Chloe name on it, and it should not.


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item name: brief
Item number 160969610282
Seller: bigalow
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item257a89542a&_uhb=1

Comment: am I off base in thinking this is fake and should be reported? (I have not reported it yet but decided to run it past the ladies here)


----------



## Lescoy

anna_paddy said:


> I am not an expert tbh but the zip tag (i mean the one you use when zipping the inner pocket) has a little Chloe name on it, and it should not.



*The inner zipper SHOULD have Chloe engraved on it - not sure why you think it shouldn't but I would certainly be concerned if it didnt.*


----------



## Lescoy

anna_paddy said:


> Item: Chloe Paddington (2006?), 40 x 20 x 34, padlock missing
> Photos:http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/012097140-1.html#I1 .
> Auction link (it is in polish, so not quite useful I think): http://allegro.pl/chloe-piekna-torebka-kuferek-ze-skory-i2980936687.html
> 
> Comment:
> I recently bought this Paddy off an auction website here in Poland. I placed a snip bid on much more money but it came out to cost really little - about 20$.
> I wanted to share some photos with you as this looks pretty authentic, but the padlock is missing and also I am quite worried about the wear to the hardware (low quality hardware?) and how the inner Chloe stamp is made (I mean the "Chloe Made in Italy" one).
> 
> If you find a minute to spare and take a look I would be very very grateful. I still have some days to wait until I pay and resign if it is really not authentic.
> I think it might be so cheap because people here really are not into luxury goods... anyway I am waiting for any response from you.
> 
> Many thanks!



*I hope you haven't paid as this is fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> Item name: brief
> Item number 160969610282
> Seller: bigalow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-V...CSA_MWA_Briefcases&hash=item257a89542a&_uhb=1
> 
> Comment: am I off base in thinking this is fake and should be reported? (I have not reported it yet but decided to run it past the ladies here)



*There are Chloe which are in this style and I would ideally like to see Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, and to know if there is a datecode inside this.*


----------



## Lescoy

instye said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Silverado Orange Tan Leather Bag
> Item Number: 553413787
> Seller ID: sable1
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=553413787
> 
> Hi, Lescoy,
> I am under offer of this bag at a very low price($280) and wondering if it's a real McCoy. I have searched a little but could not find the same one on the web.
> Could you please help me?
> Really appreciated for your time.
> 
> Kind regards,



*The inner heatstamp looks off - and there isn't a photo of the datecode tag. The engraving on the inner zipper - which someone has told you this zipper pull shouldn't have - should in fact be there - but the engraving itslef also looks off.*


----------



## lover bag

Item Name: Chloe Elsie 
Item Number: 111005503099 
Seller ID: karnelson 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111005503099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648 

Can someone help authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!


----------



## mf19

item: partay
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150991016274?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
seller: beccsmatthew2012
item: 150991016274

comments: i already requested more photos, but just in case you can already tell its authenticity i'm showing it now

TIA


----------



## instye

Lescoy said:


> *The inner heatstamp looks off - and there isn't a photo of the datecode tag. The engraving on the inner zipper - which someone has told you this zipper pull shouldn't have - should in fact be there - but the engraving itslef also looks off.*



Thank you so much for your help, Lescoy. I ended up pulling off the deal and am now relieved. Again, many thanks.


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> item: partay
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150991016274?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> seller: beccsmatthew2012
> item: 150991016274
> 
> comments: i already requested more photos, but just in case you can already tell its authenticity i'm showing it now
> 
> TIA



please find attached additional images. sorry they are so small, I don't know how to make them bigger since they were sent via ebay


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hi Chloe ladies!

Would anyone mind confirming for me that this supposed Bay is fake? I'm pretty darn sure its fake but my co-worker is skeptical and asked me to get the verdict from the experts. I took as many pic as seemed appropriate(couldn't find a list of needed pics for the Bay). Please let me know if you need others. 
TIA  !!!!!!!!!!!!

"Bay tote" (?)


----------



## spaceyjacy

a few more:


----------



## Vernislady

Hello Lescoy,

it's been a while since I've posted here. 
But I can't stop loving Chloé, so I just bought this on ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190790616791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1204

I have got it today and I could not find a serial number. Neither in the small pocket inside, nor anywhere else.

You posted a while before, that a Betty should have got a serial-number
(http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...-use-format-post-588674-540.html#post22103941).

My seller also said, that this Betty would be older, so it hasn't to be a serialnumber there. What do you think??


----------



## mf19

can you please check this one as well - TIA !

item: paraty
link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237
seller: circlearchitect


----------



## yujenchen

Large Chloe Marcie...

Please help me authenticate this! 

Thanks!


----------



## anna_paddy

Lescoy said:


> *The inner zipper SHOULD have Chloe engraved on it - not sure why you think it shouldn't but I would certainly be concerned if it didnt.*



I meant the hanging thing you use to 'zip' the zipper. On the left here.
images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/250051713.jpg

Thanks for identifying the other one, much appreciated!


----------



## sanz

Hi, would someone please help me on this? Thank you

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Large Leather Bag
Item Number: 281061082752
Seller ID: eatdrinknplay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Paraty-Large-Leather-Bag-/281061082752?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41708bc680


----------



## mf19

hi lescoy - please authenticate when you have a chance - thanks so much!!


----------



## mf19

some more:


----------



## DarrellJK

Could someone please tell me what they think about this bag.

Name: Chloe' Paddington
Photobucket Link: http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Chloe

Thank you!


----------



## Musickal1

Hello.  I purchased this Chloe bag on eBay and I need some help authenticating.

Item:  CHLOE DEEP PINK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG GORGEOUS PRE-LOVED 
Item No:  380490703651
Seller:  couturewomanboutique | 3353 | 100.0%
eBay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380490703651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

My photos:  http://s1342.beta.photobucket.com/u... Red Leather Chloe/image_zps69c8a830.jpg.html

Comments:  The leather is extremely soft and pliable (like glove leather) and the stitching is very tight and well-sewn.  The zippers are both Lampo and very nice.  The only hardware stamped with the Chloe logo is the inside zipper (shown).  The bag feels very well-made, and the color is very rich.  The body is a deep pink, but the trim is a redder color.

Thanks!


----------



## Disney15

Hi guys 

Can someone please help me authenticate this Paraty?  I purchased the bag at a live auction.  I just cant tell if it's real or not.  
Item #  09E 8HS891-043 in Desert Mauve.
Seller :  Live auction here in Ontario

Thank you!

My photos: http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/ViennaCris/library/


----------



## Atlantida_13

URGENT
I´m so sorry, but just saw this one and it´s almost ending. I don´t know if you still have time, but can you be so kind and authenticate this one? Thanks!

Item Name: Rare Authentic Chloé Sally Handbag (with original tags)
 Item Number: 111007410685
 Seller ID: vickster_22
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111007410685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## rosine

hello


I would like your help in order to know if that bag is authentic, thanks for your expert opinion
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181074315358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Fallenblue

Hi Chloe ladies. Could some experts help me to authenticate this beautiful bag&#65311; Many thanks!

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Small Shoulder bag
Item Number:221186169901
Seller ID:renyn368
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...901?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fb91c2d


----------



## komakim

Hey there ladies! These two are ending soon..so I was hoping to get these authenticated...thank you so much!

Item Name:Chloe Small Paraty Bag
Item Number:251222495721
Seller ID: keysersoze143
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Item Name:Chloe - Brand New Authentic Paraty (Small)
Item Number:321066770241
Seller ID: luxuryxaddic
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## Manila128

Hello! Can someone please help authenticate this?

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo Bag
Item Number:400397844111
Seller ID:
rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...111?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d39923e8f

Thank you!!!


----------



## Disney15

Anyone have any imput on this bag?  It's killing me to know whether or not I got this for a steal and just got lucky?!?! 

http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/ViennaCris/library/

Repost from #848


----------



## docringram

docringram said:


> Greetings ladies! I recently picked up this cute little Silverado and would like to make sure it is authentic.  I am concerned that the snaps are not magnetic and I haven't seen this color anywhere (a metallic light pink).  The date code is 01-06-53 and the underside of the zipper pull is blank.  The rough dimensions are 13 x 5 x 4 and the leather is much lighter and softer than my black silverado tote.  Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020301
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020302
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020303
> 
> 
> View attachment 2020304



Posted this originally when your hand was in recovery (hope it is all better!), just reposting now.  TYIA!

And i just realized how poor the first pics are, so hopefully these will help:


----------



## kmroboto

spaceyjacy said:


> Hi Chloe ladies!
> 
> Would anyone mind confirming for me that this supposed Bay is fake? I'm pretty darn sure its fake but my co-worker is skeptical and asked me to get the verdict from the experts. I took as many pic as seemed appropriate(couldn't find a list of needed pics for the Bay). Please let me know if you need others.
> TIA  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "Bay tote" (?)



I agree, this looks fake to me.


----------



## Lescoy

anna_paddy said:


> I meant the hanging thing you use to 'zip' the zipper. On the left here.
> images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/250051713.jpg
> 
> Thanks for identifying the other one, much appreciated!



*The hanging thing as you call it - is the zipper pull and it SHOULD have Chloe engraved on it.*


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> some more:



*Do you have a photo of the actual datecode. I'm not happy with what I'm seeing.*


----------



## mf19

Lescoy said:


> *Do you have a photo of the actual datecode. I'm not happy with what I'm seeing.*



I'm not sure where the date code is located, but the seller doesn't have the authenticity cards.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

DarrellJK said:


> Could someone please tell me what they think about this bag.
> 
> Name: Chloe' Paddington
> Photobucket Link: http://s1268.beta.photobucket.com/user/DarrellJK/library/Chloe
> 
> Thank you!



*Would like to see the main plate - taken straight on - not angled *


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> I'm not sure where the date code is located, but the seller doesn't have the authenticity cards.  Thank you for your help!



*Other side of the Made in Italy tag. Have you bought this?*


----------



## mf19

Lescoy said:


> *Other side of the Made in Italy tag. Have you bought this?*



No I have not - the images were sent from the seller.  Do you think it is worth requesting or you're fairly certain it is fake?


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> No I have not - the images were sent from the seller.  Do you think it is worth requesting or you're fairly certain it is fake?



*Hi there, frankly the stamping on the inner tag Made in Italy is very deep and the font/style of Chloe - IMO is 'off' even given for possible re-sizing of photos - *


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Hello Lescoy,
> 
> it's been a while since I've posted here.
> But I can't stop loving Chloé, so I just bought this on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190790616791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1204
> 
> I have got it today and I could not find a serial number. Neither in the small pocket inside, nor anywhere else.
> 
> You posted a while before, that a Betty should have got a serial-number
> (http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...-use-format-post-588674-540.html#post22103941).
> 
> My seller also said, that this Betty would be older, so it hasn't to be a serialnumber there. What do you think??



Hi Lescoy,

could you please have a look on this. The seller asks me, if I want to return the bag to her, because I told her, that I'm not 100% sure about the authenticity. TIA!!


----------



## tufts

Hi Lescoy,

Thanks for all your help! 
I think you may have forgotten about mine (you asked for the datecode).

I'll post again if that's okay.

Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
Item Number: 300840982275
Seller ID: larkorama
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275...84.m1497.l2649

Pictures:
http://imageshack.us/g/1/10007166/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/
Datecode pic:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/photo35m.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/photo34ny.jpg/

Thanks again Lescoy and please let me know if you need more pics. This should be all of them though.

Thanks!


----------



## chancy

Can someone help authenticate?
TIA!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Chloe-Paraty-in-eggplant-100-authentic/101407109


----------



## Manila128

Hello! Can someone please help authenticate this?

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo Bag
Item Number:400397844111
Seller ID:
rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item5d39923e8f

Thank you!!!


----------



## accessoryspot

pleasse authenticate thanks

chloe paraty
111010747188
shoppingsophie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8c19334


----------



## IFO

Hi!! Please help me to verify the authentication of this Paddington? Any change? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Lescoy

Vernislady said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> could you please have a look on this. The seller asks me, if I want to return the bag to her, because I told her, that I'm not 100% sure about the authenticity. TIA!!



*The Betty should have a datecode tag - and the seller is wrong. Should be in the inner pocket or tucked at a seam. If you have photos of the bag, then post them here. The listing photos aren't showing much TBH - The engraving on the inner zipper pulls, the Chloe stamp on the coin purse, Chloe stamping in the outer hardware - *


----------



## Lescoy

IFO said:


> Hi!! Please help me to verify the authentication of this Paddington? Any change? Thank you so much in advance!!



*Hi there - sorry this isn't authentic.*


----------



## Lescoy

chancy said:


> Can someone help authenticate?
> TIA!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW-Chloe-Paraty-in-eggplant-100-authentic/101407109



*Looks fine from the photos provided, although the seller hasn't shown everything I'd like to see. If you bought this, then post photos when she arrives, and we will double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

Manila128 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo Bag
> Item Number:400397844111
> Seller ID:
> rose-window
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...item5d39923e8f
> 
> Thank you!!!



*Looks fine from the photos provided. This is a store 'non-return' the marking on the tab where the Chloe is stamped denotes that, as does the SKU number. *


----------



## Lescoy

accessoryspot said:


> pleasse authenticate thanks
> 
> chloe paraty
> 111010747188
> shoppingsophie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...188?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8c19334



*Looks ok from the photos provided. This is also a store non-return, the SKU number in the inner pocket denotes that.*


----------



## Manila128

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. This is a store 'non-return' the marking on the tab where the Chloe is stamped denotes that, as does the SKU number. *



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Musickal1

Musickal1 said:


> Hello.  I purchased this Chloe bag on eBay and I need some help authenticating.
> 
> Item:  CHLOE DEEP PINK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG GORGEOUS PRE-LOVED
> Item No:  380490703651
> Seller:  couturewomanboutique | 3353 | 100.0%
> eBay Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/380490703651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> My photos:  http://s1342.beta.photobucket.com/user/TomeCollector/media/Pink%20and%20Red%20Leather%20Chloe/image_zps69c8a830.jpg.html
> 
> Comments:  The leather is extremely soft and pliable (like glove leather) and the stitching is very tight and well-sewn.  The zippers are both Lampo and very nice.  The only hardware stamped with the Chloe logo is the inside zipper (shown).  The bag feels very well-made, and the color is very rich.  The body is a deep pink, but the trim is a redder color.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi. I am reposting this from an earlier date. Thanks


----------



## mf19

Lescoy said:


> Hi there, frankly the stamping on the inner tag Made in Italy is very deep and the font/style of Chloe - IMO is 'off' even given for possible re-sizing of photos -



Thank you so much Lescoy for your help. I apologize in advance for all the requests I am making/am going to make since I'm on the hunt for a chloe  hope scotland is nicer than rainy England today


----------



## IFO

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - sorry this isn't authentic.*



So as I thought. Thank you so much!!


----------



## accessoryspot

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided. This is also a store non-return, the SKU number in the inner pocket denotes that.*


thank you doll


----------



## DarrellJK

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the main plate - taken straight on - not angled *



Added some better pictures. Let me know if you need more. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vernislady

Lescoy said:


> *The Betty should have a datecode tag - and the seller is wrong. Should be in the inner pocket or tucked at a seam. If you have photos of the bag, then post them here. The listing photos aren't showing much TBH - The engraving on the inner zipper pulls, the Chloe stamp on the coin purse, Chloe stamping in the outer hardware - *




That's what I thought about the datecode. But there isn't one. I will take some more photos and post them soon. Thanks!


----------



## Disney15

Can someone please help me authenticate this Paraty?  I know nothing about Chloe purses, except that they are beautiful!!!  I really hope this is authentic 
Would appreciate your expertise.  
http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/ViennaCris/library/

Thank you!!!


----------



## olminho

Are those bags authentic?  just curious to know because of the low prices, that they were sold for. thx

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181074077165...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_919wt_1271

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261164586584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_732wt_1165

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221184263311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_697wt_1165

thx


----------



## olminho

olminho said:


> Are those bags authentic?  just curious to know because of the low prices, that they were sold for. thx
> 
> name: 100% ORIGINAL CHLOE ELVIRE TRAUM TASCHE
> seller: shoppinglottchen
> id: 181074077165
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/181074077165...ksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true#ht_919wt_1271
> 
> name: Original Chloe Tasche Neu!!! Blickfang!!
> seller: artful_clothing
> id: 261164586584
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261164586584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_732wt_1165
> 
> name: Original Chloe Shopper Tasche groß dunkelbraun VP 1400 Euro.
> seller: marimari22
> id: 221184263311
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/221184263311?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_697wt_1165
> 
> thx



.


----------



## Lescoy

olminho said:


> .



*First one, the Elvire looks fine from the photos provided. It wasn't a very popular bag - 

The Quilted Bay is fake 

The Saskia - don't like this one either from the photos provided, as it looks very very shiny - and details look odd.*


----------



## olminho

thx for your help. this forum is really great.


----------



## Disney15

Hi Lescoy 
I see that your the the one with the eye for spotting real and fake chloe purses.  Can you help me determine if mine is real?  I just want peace of mind

Item # 09E 8HS891-043 in Desert Mauve Paraty
Seller : Live auction here in Ontario

Thank you!

My photos: http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/us...aCris/library/

Sorry to ask so many times


----------



## aaluv

Hi there,

When you have a moment, could you please authenticate this Small Chloe Elsie satchel?  Many thanks in advance for your time and help, its very much appreciated!


----------



## gwentan

Hi there, can someone authenticate this pls TIA:


Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Nutmeg
Seller: circlearchitect
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237


----------



## mf19

gwentan said:


> Hi there, can someone authenticate this pls TIA:
> 
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Nutmeg
> Seller: circlearchitect
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Bag-Nutmeg/80329237



previously authenticated... look at pages 57-58 for all responses.  please do a search before posting, thanks!


----------



## lotuslover

Would love your thoughts on this Ebay auction:

Item Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG SMALL BLACK
Item Number: 281062124418
Seller ID: drlanee55
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281062124418

Commentary: I have a bad feeling about this one because a Google/PF search indicates this seller appears to have a history of listing questionable Mulberry bags and wallets. Add to the fact that their listing history is private and they've been unresponsive to my requests for up-close photos of the inside tags and purse details. 

I noticed another seller with similar Ebay FB (seller history of less than 20, all kept private) list the same purse last weekish (same color & size) and they were unresponsive to my requests for additional photo details. Could be a coincidence, but I suspect something is going on here.

Really appreciate your time and many thanks!


----------



## LivVo

Hello 

I would really like some help with this bag, please

Chloé Paddington 

http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212539_5024_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212547_0699_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212558_6234_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212610_4139_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212622_5966_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212631_7419_3.jpg
http://i.dbastatic.dk/images/3/81//89530881_12112012212642_4143_3.jpg

Looking forward to your reply 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shimmer819

Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Seller ID: jp_enriquez82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160971400696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I'm interested in this bag and would be grateful if someone can help authenticate it. Thank you!


----------



## Musickal1

Hello, Lescoy.

I hope you are feeling better.  

I purchased this Chloe bag on eBay and I hope you can help me authenticate it.  (No need to look at my other posts.  This is the same post I've been putting in since January.  I'm just re-posting to make things easier for you.)

Item: CHLOE DEEP PINK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG GORGEOUS PRE-LOVED 
Item No: 380490703651
Seller: couturewomanboutique | 3353 | 100.0%
eBay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380490703651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

My photos: http://s1342.beta.photobucket.com/u... Red Leather Chloe/image_zpsd58cbd45.jpg.html

Comments: The leather is extremely soft and pliable (like glove leather) and the stitching is very tight and well-sewn. The zippers are both Lampo and very nice. The only hardware stamped with the Chloe logo is the inside zipper (shown). The bag feels very well-made, and the color is very rich. The body is a deep pink, but the trim is a redder color.

Thanks!


----------



## BagLover79

Item Name: Chloe 
Seller ID: lorali123 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-large...039?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b881301f
ID: 290858283039
Hi can someone please authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## cmdfsu

If someone could please authenticate this I would greatly appreciate it!!!

Item: 100% authentic Chloe Marcie leather cross body bag in excellent condition
Item# 350713295537
User name : opulentdreams
URL:  http://pages.eBay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=350713295537

Thanks so much


----------



## tufts

tufts said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> I think you may have forgotten about mine (you asked for the datecode).
> 
> I'll post again if that's okay.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
> Item Number: 300840982275
> Seller ID: larkorama
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Pictures:
> http://imageshack.us/g/1/10007166/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/
> Datecode pic:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/photo35m.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/photo34ny.jpg/
> 
> Thanks again Lescoy and please let me know if you need more pics. This should be all of them though.
> 
> Thanks!


I think you forgot me again  :/


----------



## sghor079

Item: See by Chloe Backstage wallet
Seller: local
Comments: seller said she bought it over a year ago in Yorkdale Mall. Interior doesn't look right to me based on pictures Ive seen online. Please help authenticate. 

Thanks 

Sorry the rest of the pictures are here: http://s1303.beta.photobucket.com/user/Sepideh_Ghorbani/library/?

Here is where I saw the comparative pictures: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=SEEB-WA18


----------



## Kellz

Hi! I was wondering if someone would be able to tell me if the below item is authentic? Please and thanks in advance!

Item Name: NEW Authentic CHLOE Angie Designer Leather Shoulder Bag ~ BLACK $1995
Item Number:150991390007
Seller ID: shu341
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2327c9c537


----------



## LivVo

Hi again 

Sorry I forgot to put this link in and I can't edit my last post 

Some help with this bag, please 

Item name: CHLOÉ - CHLOÉ PADDINGTON HÅNDTASKE
Item number: 30312274
Seller ID: Josephine Wagner

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/c...312274?pn=9&rt=ssr&search=paddington&status=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Manila128

Can someone please authenticate this? Thank you!!!

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo $1895 Royal Blue Hot for Spring! Authentic
Item Number:221189569805
Seller ID:/luluboutique
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337fecfd0d

Thank you so much!!


----------



## lillawyer85

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag

Number: 271154257238

Seller ID: hostess71279

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271154257238&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=88341271158

Hi all!!!  I love this bag and could use your expertise on this one 

I also had an additional Q: is it possible for the round Chloe hang tag to say Made in Hungary when the leather date code tag inside says Made in Italy?

TYIA!


----------



## tufts

tufts said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Thanks for all your help!
> I think you may have forgotten about mine (you asked for the datecode).
> 
> I'll post again if that's okay.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Python Silverado (real python)
> Item Number: 300840982275
> Seller ID: larkorama
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300840982275...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Pictures:
> http://imageshack.us/g/1/10007166/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/255/photo25s.jpg/
> Datecode pic:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/photo35m.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/photo34ny.jpg/
> 
> Thanks again Lescoy and please let me know if you need more pics. This should be all of them though.
> 
> Thanks!


Just replying so you hopefully see this  
Thanks


----------



## lillawyer85

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Pouchette

Number: 121067324401

Seller ID: runwaycity

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121067324401&index=21&nav=SEARCH&nid=46623203911

Hi all, would appreciate any feedback on this one!!  It is super cute and a great deal, but I am newish to eBay shopping and terrible at spotting fakes :/


----------



## lillawyer85

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag

Number: 321070753126

Seller ID: dermana5

Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=321070753126&index=14&nav=SEARCH&nid=31643109473

Ahh, last one ... Until the next one  

TYIA!!!


----------



## lilgrain

Dear Experts, would you please help me with this samll paraty.

Item name: Chloe Paraty Small
Item number: NA
Seller: Local forum member
Pics as attached.

Thanks so much~~~~~~~~


----------



## Disney15

lilgrain said:


> Dear Experts, would you please help me with this samll paraty.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Small
> Item number: NA
> Seller: Local forum member
> Pics as attached.
> 
> Thanks so much~~~~~~~~



It looks like our bags are the same.  I can't make out your serial # though to see if they match.  Here are photos of mine if you want to compare.  To me nothing screams fake on either one, but then again...I have no idea about Chloe bags...hopefully some experts can weigh in on both our bags soon.
http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/ViennaCris/library/


----------



## lilgrain

Disney15 said:


> It looks like our bags are the same.  I can't make out your serial # though to see if they match.  Here are photos of mine if you want to compare.  To me nothing screams fake on either one, but then again...I have no idea about Chloe bags...hopefully some experts can weigh in on both our bags soon.
> http://s1343.beta.photobucket.com/user/ViennaCris/library/


Thanks for the info, i checked both bags have the same serial #, but mine is a size small... is that normal different size share same number?? little bit worried.


----------



## lillawyer85

Hi all!!  I am looking for some advice regarding a Chloe bag.  Is it possible for the circular hang tag to say Made in Hungary when the bag was in fact made in Italy, and the leather date code tag correctly says so?  How much does this say about the handbag itself being a fake?  

I guess I am wondering if there could be a misprint on the tag somehow, if that isn't uncommon, or if the wrong tag was attached to a bag, or some explanation like this... 

Thank you for all and any help!!


----------



## kaits33

Hello 

I know AFF is a reputable seller but I will feel better if someone can give me peace of mind. 

Chloé Medium Porte Epaule Nut Marcie
Seller: Annsfabfinds

The auction is over because I went through their site for the transaction, but the ebay listing has the more/ required pics. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d09a7733b

here is the listing from the website just in case you need that:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/designer_accessories/chloe/medium_porte_epaule_nut_marcie

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Disney15

lilgrain said:


> Thanks for the info, i checked both bags have the same serial #, but mine is a size small... is that normal different size share same number?? little bit worried.



What does your number read?  I don't know what size my bag is considered?


----------



## docringram

docringram said:


> Posted this originally when your hand was in recovery (hope it is all better!), just reposting now.  TYIA!
> 
> And i just realized how poor the first pics are, so hopefully these will help:
> View attachment 2056941
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056942
> 
> 
> View attachment 2056943



Lescoy, when you have a moment, I would highly value your insight into my bag. I hope you and your hand are doing well!
Ah,just saw that the pics from my first posting didnot transfer in the quote - more pics to follow.


----------



## heidiandchloe

Can you authenticate this chloe marcie please?

Seller: Fashionphile
Item: Chloe Marcie Round Crossbody 
Site: https://www.fashionphile.com/CHLOE-Leather-Marcie-Round-Crossbody-Bag-Black-NEW-32798#
I purchased it but can return so would really appreciate your opinion  thank you!


----------



## kmkmkm

Item Name:  CHLOE BROWN LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG 
 Item Number: 290842772166
 Seller ID: jefmn0
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290842772166
Hi Guys, I have bought this bag but the bag does not look authentic to me. Seller did not upload detail photos. Please check photos I took here http://www.ourphotos.net.au/albums.php?album=5173&view=slideshow , could you please have a look at them and tell me your thoughts? Seller insists that it is authentic and refused to refund me. It is not a lot of money but definately don't want a fake in poor conditon.
Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## fashionkniz

Hi there ! 
I want to authenticate a Chloé, the item is mine, i took pictures but i don't know how to post them in the purse forum ! 
Can someone helps me please? 
 
Thank you !!!


----------



## michellista

Hi all,

I need your help... would be grateful if you could help in authenticating this bag as i m really interested in buying it...

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo $1895 Royal Blue Hot for Spring! Authentic
Item Number: 221189569805
Seller ID: luluboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie...item337fecfd0d

Thank you...
Michelle


----------



## kmkmkm

fashionkniz said:


> Hi there !
> I want to authenticate a Chloé, the item is mine, i took pictures but i don't know how to post them in the purse forum !
> Can someone helps me please?
> 
> Thank you !!!



Go to advanced edition and drag down you will see attach files under additional option. 
I struggled about it yesterday too. Hope this helps!


----------



## kmkmkm

kmkmkm said:


> Item Name:  CHLOE BROWN LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG
> Item Number: 290842772166
> Seller ID: jefmn0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290842772166
> Hi Guys, I have bought this bag but the bag does not look authentic to me. Seller did not upload detail photos. Please check photos I took here http://www.ourphotos.net.au/albums.php?album=5173&view=slideshow , could you please have a look at them and tell me your thoughts? Seller insists that it is authentic and refused to refund me. It is not a lot of money but definately don't want a fake in poor conditon.
> Thanks a lot in advance!!



adding more photos. I am so nagative about the autenticity even I am new to Chloe, it is not easy to get protected after the purchase is done. There is no padlock, key, dust bag, cards with this bag otherwise I would take photos of them.
Anyone if you could please help to authenticate I will really appreciate!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi.
Can't see  this has been posted before....

Chloe Marcie - Large
Seller ID - Emmpock
Ebay No - 281062968347
Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-MAR...47?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4170a88c1b

Please could you authenticate?


----------



## simsima

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate the following Chloe Marcie please?


Name: 100% AUTH CHLOE Chloé MARCIE BAG NEW with DUST BAG Color NUT
Seller ID - Krastanya
Ebay No - 290866444905
Link - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290866444905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1342wt_922


Thanks in advance )


----------



## chancy

Can someone help authenticate? TIA!! 

Name: Chloe paraty bag
Item number: 111015429512
Seller: drpn21
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-Bag-/111015429512?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d9090588


----------



## fashionkniz

kmkmkm said:


> Go to advanced edition and drag down you will see attach files under additional option.
> I struggled about it yesterday too. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for ur help !!!


----------



## michellista

Hi, i m a newbie here... pls help... i saw in a few ppsts above that whether a "store non-return'can be seen from the sku number... is there any rule about it? Pls help me to authenticate the below...  its ending soon...

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo $1895 Royal Blue Hot for Spring! AuthenticItem Number: 221189569805
Seller ID: luluboutique
Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie...item337fecfd0d
Thank you...
Michelle


----------



## neem518

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this Paddy - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abfb67cad

Thank you!


----------



## neem518

Hello, can you please help me and authenticate this Paddy (before I throw away $425) - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abfb67cad

Thank you!


----------



## abby00143

Just got this, now I'm a little worried. Reassurance would be appreciated!

Item Name:100% AUTHENTIC CHLOE Large Marcie In Grey Leather Satchel Bag
Item Number: 271158873545
Seller ID: chlee0618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271158873545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648


----------



## dstrep

Hi TPF- 

Can you please authenticate this chloe? Given its high quality construct I suspect it is the real deal, but have listed it on ebay and would like to have a few more nods in agreement for my potential buyers. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321077346130

Thanks much!


----------



## dstrep

Looks pretty consistent with what I purchased at NM... but would love to see the lock on the padlock and the date tag


----------



## dstrep

Item Name: Chloe light gold Edith leather shoulder handbag bag
Item Number: 321077346130
Seller ID: *lulabelle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321077346130

Please authenticate this


----------



## heidiandchloe

Can you please authenticate this handbag?
Name: Authentic medium chloe marcie calfskin satchel black bag
Item number:111015662382
Seller: yuiknsd39
Web page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111015662382?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## abby00143

Just got this, now I'm a little worried. Reassurance would be appreciated!

Item Name:100% AUTHENTIC CHLOE Large Marcie In Grey Leather Satchel Bag
Item Number: 271158873545
Seller ID: chlee0618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271158873545...84.m1497.l2648

Adding pics of my own. I'm concerned about the inside pocket zipper. It's Lampo...I didn't think that Chloe used Lampo (based on what I've read, I'm new to Chloe). Also the stamping on the hardware looks kind of off. I'm a nervous wreck that I threw away my money


----------



## dstrep

Hi, Elliespurse and TPF- thanks for asking me to repost in the correct spot. Been a while since I have been on TPF. Could you please help me authenticate this chloe (it's my listing). Cheers!

Item Name: Chloe light gold Edith leather shoulder handbag bag 
Item Number: 321077346130 
Seller ID: *lulabelle 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321077346130


----------



## cc_1028

Please help to authenticate this chloe bag. Thanks in advance.

The bag doesn't come with the lock. Would I be able to find a matching lock possible?


----------



## cc_1028

Additional pictures


----------



## jj0

Hi I have recently bought a bag from eBay which I do not believe to be genuine after reading the forums, I'm trying to get the seller to agree to a refund.

Anyway I still want to buy a Chloe Paddington bag, but a genuine one!

Please can someone advise me as to whether this bag is genuine or not, as I really don't want to be scammed again.

gumtree tan chloe paddington.


----------



## dstrep

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Chloe thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in    this thread.
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.*
> 
> In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


Item Name: Chloe light gold Edith leather shoulder handbag bag 
Item Number: 321077346130 
Seller ID: *lulabelle 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=321077346130

Please authenticate this bag


----------



## Lescoy

kmkmkm said:


> adding more photos. I am so nagative about the autenticity even I am new to Chloe, it is not easy to get protected after the purchase is done. There is no padlock, key, dust bag, cards with this bag otherwise I would take photos of them.
> Anyone if you could please help to authenticate I will really appreciate!!



*Hi - this is fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

dstrep said:


> Item Name: Chloe light gold Edith leather shoulder handbag bag
> Item Number: 321077346130
> Seller ID: *lulabelle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=321077346130
> 
> Please authenticate this bag



*This looks like a store non-return there is an SKU on it. The metallic hasn't worn well - and ideally I'd like to see the inner zipper pull straight on to check the engraving - its not screaming fake - but I'm anal.*


----------



## Lescoy

jj0 said:


> Hi I have recently bought a bag from eBay which I do not believe to be genuine after reading the forums, I'm trying to get the seller to agree to a refund.
> 
> Anyway I still want to buy a Chloe Paddington bag, but a genuine one!
> 
> Please can someone advise me as to whether this bag is genuine or not, as I really don't want to be scammed again.
> 
> gumtree tan chloe paddington.



*Hi there, I'd take this one of your shopping list - its fake*


----------



## Lescoy

cc_1028 said:


> Please help to authenticate this chloe bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> The bag doesn't come with the lock. Would I be able to find a matching lock possible?



*Looks ok although the stamping on that hasp plate is deeper than normal. The lack of padlock - this one may have been a smaller padlock - I'm not sure. You may be able to get one from Chloe - so it would be worth checking - I know that girls have managed to get replacement in the past, but I can't guarantee it.*


----------



## Lescoy

dstrep said:


> Hi, Elliespurse and TPF- thanks for asking me to repost in the correct spot. Been a while since I have been on TPF. Could you please help me authenticate this chloe (it's my listing). Cheers!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe light gold Edith leather shoulder handbag bag
> Item Number: 321077346130
> Seller ID: *lulabelle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321077346130



*I've just responded to this. If this is your own listing - you shouldn't really be posting it, unless it is questioned by an authenticator at which time you can come and try and assist - i.e., defend if necessary*


----------



## Lescoy

abby00143 said:


> Just got this, now I'm a little worried. Reassurance would be appreciated!
> 
> Item Name:100% AUTHENTIC CHLOE Large Marcie In Grey Leather Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 271158873545
> Seller ID: chlee0618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271158873545...84.m1497.l2648
> 
> Adding pics of my own. I'm concerned about the inside pocket zipper. It's Lampo...I didn't think that Chloe used Lampo (based on what I've read, I'm new to Chloe). Also the stamping on the hardware looks kind of off. I'm a nervous wreck that I threw away my money



*Hi there, this is not an authentic Marcie - there are issue with that engraving. *


----------



## Lescoy

Lady Farquar said:


> Hi.
> Can't see  this has been posted before....
> 
> Chloe Marcie - Large
> Seller ID - Emmpock
> Ebay No - 281062968347
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-MAR...47?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4170a88c1b
> 
> Please could you authenticate?



*Hi there - this has ended - not sure if you bought. It looks fine from the photos provided. Ideally a shot of the inner zipper pull would have been good - but it definitely looks fine from the sellers photos.*


----------



## dstrep

Lescoy said:


> *I've just responded to this. If this is your own listing - you shouldn't really be posting it, unless it is questioned by an authenticator at which time you can come and try and assist - i.e., defend if necessary*



Thanks, it is mine. I wanted to post it to double check my own assessment because I have it listed on ebay for sale. My apologies if this isn't kosher. I can remove the post.


----------



## Lescoy

simsima said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate the following Chloe Marcie please?
> 
> 
> Name: 100% AUTH CHLOE Chloé MARCIE BAG NEW with DUST BAG Color NUT
> Seller ID - Krastanya
> Ebay No - 290866444905
> Link - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/290866444905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1342wt_922
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance )



*Not enough photos - need to see the inner zipper pull engraving. The engraving on the outer hardware. Inner heatstamp taken straight on not angled, and the datecode tag, including hologram. *


----------



## Lescoy

dstrep said:


> Thanks, it is mine. I wanted to post it to double check my own assessment because I have it listed on ebay for sale. My apologies if this isn't kosher. I can remove the post.



*Leave it for now - but you aren't meant to post your own listing - if you check the rules. Inner zipper pull shot would be useful - just as a confirmation.*


----------



## Lescoy

chancy said:


> Can someone help authenticate? TIA!!
> 
> Name: Chloe paraty bag
> Item number: 111015429512
> Seller: drpn21
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-Bag-/111015429512?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d9090588



*The listing has ended. Looked fine from the photos provided, although I would have requested additionals - as I'm anal*


----------



## Lescoy

michellista said:


> Hi, i m a newbie here... pls help... i saw in a few ppsts above that whether a "store non-return'can be seen from the sku number... is there any rule about it? Pls help me to authenticate the below...  its ending soon...
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Marcie Large Leather Hobo $1895 Royal Blue Hot for Spring! AuthenticItem Number: 221189569805
> Seller ID: luluboutique
> Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie...item337fecfd0d
> Thank you...
> Michelle



*Hi there - this is a store non-return, you can see that by that hole stamp in the heatstamp. This one looks fine. *


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Paddy -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abfb67cad
> 
> Thank you!



*Looks ok from the photos provided, shots of the buckle engravings would have been nice and the underside of the padlock. Just as a double check.*


----------



## dstrep

Lescoy said:


> *Leave it for now - but you aren't meant to post your own listing - if you check the rules. Inner zipper pull shot would be useful - just as a confirmation.*


I took a photo of the zipper pull- my iPhone case is blue which is reflected in the pull. Please let me know if this helps confirm, or if I should try with a difference camera. Thanks for being anal- I am the exact same way!


http://s1263.beta.photobucket.com/user/dstrepma/library/?


----------



## Lescoy

dstrep said:


> I took a photo of the zipper pull- my iPhone case is blue which is reflected in the pull. Please let me know if this helps confirm, or if I should try with a difference camera. Thanks for being anal- I am the exact same way!
> 
> 
> http://s1263.beta.photobucket.com/user/dstrepma/library/?



*Hi there - thats fine - no problems - this looks good*


----------



## cmdfsu

cmdfsu said:


> If someone could please authenticate this I would greatly appreciate it!!!
> 
> Item: 100% authentic Chloe Marcie leather cross body bag in excellent condition
> Item# 350713295537
> User name : opulentdreams
> URL:  http://pages.eBay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=350713295537
> 
> Thanks so much



Do you think you can authenticate this? I know the listing is over and I already bought it. I searched her name and she seamed reputable just wanted to make sure before the 14 day return policy was up. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## simsima

Hello,
Thanks for taking the time to authenticate the previous listing that I posted! You're awesome!!
Can you please take a look at these pictures and let me know if the bag is authentic or if you need any other pix.
Thanks!!


----------



## jj0

> Originally Posted by jj0
> Hi I have recently bought a bag from eBay which I do not believe to be genuine after reading the forums, I'm trying to get the seller to agree to a refund.
> 
> Anyway I still want to buy a Chloe Paddington bag, but a genuine one!
> 
> Please can someone advise me as to whether this bag is genuine or not, as I really don't want to be scammed again.
> 
> gumtree tan chloe paddington.
> Hi there, I'd take this one of your shopping list - its fake



Thanks Lescoy, I really appreciate it.  I'm looking at another one on pre-loved at the moment, but am waiting for her to send me some close up pics.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Hello, can one of you lovely ladies please cast your peepers over this one...

Item Name: Chloe paddington handbag
Item Number: 160979040803
Seller ID: bannergie 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160979040803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you! x


----------



## gingerwong

Hi 
I was wondering if you could authenticate these for me, I purchased one and want re-assurance before the 45 expiry and the other is a listing.  thanks

item:
NWT CHLOE Marcie Small NUBUCK DESERT ROSE Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Satchel NEW

Made in ITALY! SALES RECEIPT Included!~100% AUTH! $1895
Item number: 321058742575
seller:anummi
link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321058742575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
comment: have original receipt but sometimes receipts dont mean anything.  I purchased and received this one already but need some sort of re-assurance please

item:CHLOE Paraty Large Black Classic *AUTHENTIC WITH RECEIPT* $1995
Item number: 190801005025
seller:moussylove
link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190801005025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks alot


----------



## LivVo

Hello 

I would like some help with authenticating this bag, please 

Chloé Paddington

http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/c...312274?pn=9&rt=ssr&search=paddington&status=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanz

Hi, I need someone's help in authenticating this. Thank you.


Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Large Leather Bag
Item Number: 281068954562
Seller ID: eatdrinknplay 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Paraty-Large-Leather-Bag-/281068954562?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417103e3c2


----------



## chancy

Lescoy said:


> *The listing has ended. Looked fine from the photos provided, although I would have requested additionals - as I'm anal*



Thanks lescoy, I bought it hastily as I've been looking for an eggplant paraty long time! I'll be sure to post pics when I get it!


----------



## effie.23

Hiya
Just wanted to know if anyone could help authenticate this Chloe Paddington at all..

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Bag
Link: http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/authentic-chloe-paddington-bag/1009724601

Thanks so much!


----------



## jj0

Sarah Lizzie said:


> Hello, can one of you lovely ladies please cast your peepers over this one...
> 
> Item Name: Chloe paddington handbag
> Item Number: 160979040803
> Seller ID: bannergie
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160979040803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you! x



Hi Sarah, I am definitely not an expert, but had looked at this one myself, and had ruled it out as a fake due to the size of the text on the padlock.


----------



## simsima

Hi ladies,
Can someone please authenticate the following:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie 
Item Number: 271157958548
Seller ID: grottogirl2
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271157958548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_726wt_922

TIA


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag please. 

Item Name: CHLOE PARATY MEDIUM GREIGE PYTHON HANDBAG - LIMITED EDITION! NEW WITH TAGS
Item Number: 261172553880
Seller ID:  lamalupa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jj0

Hi again

Could someone please have a look at this bag for me:

Authentic Chloe paddington bag 

Crazylittlelinda

Item 261173294687

I do have some more pics, need to find out how to add them.

Also this one

gumtree genuine chloe paddington handbag

Thanks


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Could someone please have a look at this bag for me:
> 
> Authentic Chloe paddington bag
> 
> Crazylittlelinda
> 
> Item 261173294687
> 
> I do have some more pics, need to find out how to add them.
> 
> Also this one
> 
> gumtree genuine chloe paddington handbag
> 
> Thanks



Please can someone let me know how to add pics, as the FAQ section says to add album through control panel, but I don't have that option available to me


----------



## BrandyE68

I have won the Paddington on Ebay but would like to know if it is Authentic.  My concern is the serial tag, Ive never seen a Paddington with the made in country on it.  

http://s104.beta.photobucket.com/user/BrandyE68/library/Chloe Tweed Paddington


----------



## BrandyE68

While googling the serial number, I believe I found my Paddington in an auction before the person I bought it from, sold it.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
(more pictures)


----------



## shimmer819

Hi Lescoy.  Can you help me authenticate this bag.  Your input it much appreciated.

Name: Chloe Marcie
Seller ID: jp_enriquez82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160971400696?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BrandyE68

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-1...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

That is where the seller bought the bag from, now she is selling it to me.  Is the heat stamp in the lock too pressed to be authentic?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

jj0 said:


> Hi Sarah, I am definitely not an expert, but had looked at this one myself, and had ruled it out as a fake due to the size of the text on the padlock.


Thank you!


----------



## Ankaa

Hi everybody
i'm about to buy this Paddy, it looks authentic according to the tips I read here, but I would be pleased if you could confirm what you think.
Thanks in advance and hello from Paris 

Item Name:	
CHLOE PADDINGTON SATCHEL cuir authentique sac bag borsa tasche bolso
Item Number:121070853624
Seller ID: ravuzzi
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CHLOE-PADDINGTON-SATCHEL-cuir-authentique-sac-bag-borsa-tasche-bolso-/121070853624?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1c30629df8#ht_11291wt_1031


----------



## catmuir

Hi Im wondering if anyone could authenticate this Paddington (if it is real I think I remember this colour from AW 2009 collection). Thanks so much in advance!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175705265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> Please can someone let me know how to add pics, as the FAQ section says to add album through control panel, but I don't have that option available to me


 fingers crossed!


----------



## abby00143

I'm determined to get an authentic pre-owned Chloe. 

Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CHLOE-Calfskin-Leather-Large-Paraty--33789

I've read mostly good things about the site but need another opinion.

My concern is that no where does it say "Made in Italy"

Thanks!


----------



## abby00143

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this is not an authentic Marcie - there are issue with that engraving. *



Thanks!


----------



## sugacookie

Hi Experts!  Please let me know your thoughts on authenticity, thank you!  

Item Name:  Chloe Hobo Bag Unborn Calf Leather Dark Brown Authentic Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  111017441272
Seller ID:  haibanya_com
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/haibanya-Ch...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d927b7f8


----------



## genuinebij

Hello.  Would you kindly comment/authenticate this lovely CHLOE charm bag I just purchased?   I would appreciate knowing any/all particulars.
My apologies please if I did not place this request in the correct forum as I do not understand how to do such. 
Thank you!
genuinebij

Item Name:  Small Cute Distressed Leather Chloe Charm Bag Handbag Purse Satchel Italy

Item Number:  111009843490

Seller ID:   cruzbay-girl

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Cute-...CnZ7jeaDnbKNDCJfRJ19U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## retrogirl

Please authenticate, thanks!

Item Name: Auth Chloe Bay Satchel Handbag Tote Black 2007 Ret $1680
Item Number: 290870514992
Seller ID: planetleotreasures
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290870514992


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good evening.  It has been a while since I last asked about a Chloe.  Would you please help me to authenticate this Marcie?

Thank you.

Item Name:  Authentic Chloe Marcie Small Satchel with strap, Royal, leather Bag
Seller I.D.:    kila407 
Number:       230936221706
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-p...706?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c4df180a


----------



## neem518

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided, shots of the buckle engravings would have been nice and the underside of the padlock. Just as a double check.*



Thank you!


----------



## jcb

Hello everyone 

I purchased a Large Unquilted Chloe Bay Bag recently. A friend of mine also has one and hers has a top zipper closure where mine does not. Does that mean that mine is not authentic? Would anyone mind giving an opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## skylark12

Hi could you check this for me,
Thank you in advance 
Chloe marcie
Seller : id xinlee1989 
 Number : 261175174902
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261175174902


----------



## chiyome32

please help me authenticate this chloe paddington.. it is being sold on fb.. thanks.. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...010.1073741825.100002613233465&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...010.1073741825.100002613233465&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...010.1073741825.100002613233465&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...010.1073741825.100002613233465&type=3&theater


----------



## cdhodges

Item Name:  Chloe Brown Leather Brass Studded Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  360600656447
Seller ID:  luxury.garage.sale
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/360600656447?redirect=mobile

If someone would please authenticate this bag I would greatly appreciate it!! Thanks so much!!

Carrie


----------



## ellacoach

Hello! Could someone please help me autenticate this bag? Thanks so much! 

Item Name: Chloé 'Marcie - Small' Leather Satchel Retail: $1795

Item Number: 140921178932

Seller ID: lastchancechuck 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140921178932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kema042290

jcb said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I purchased a Large Unquilted Chloe Bay Bag recently. A friend of mine also has one and hers has a top zipper closure where mine does not. Does that mean that mine is not authentic? Would anyone mind giving an opinion?
> 
> Thanks!



the serial number doesn't look right imo but i don't know the most about Chloe. it's too deep and i've never seen any bag have one that had numbers like that and a tag like that. Hopefully someone comes to help tho.


----------



## chancy

Lescoy said:


> chancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help authenticate? TIA!!
> 
> Name: Chloe paraty bag
> Item number: 111015429512
> Seller: drpn21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-Bag-/111015429512?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19d90 90588
> 
> 
> 
> *The listing has ended. Looked fine from the photos provided, although I would have requested additionals - as I'm anal*
Click to expand...


Hi Lescoy,
I just received the bag and took some additional photos. Can you take a look please? TIA!


----------



## chancy

Some more,


----------



## lawine78

Please help! Is Chloé Bay bag with this serial nummber 7SS352-50 an authentic one? 
It look like by member jcb(posted: Feb 27, 2013, 10:45am), but in brown and with top zipper.

Thanks a lot


----------



## skylark12

skylark12
Member
Joined: Oct 2010
Posts: 152
Hi could you check this for me,
Thank you in advance ,,does anyone no if there a authenticate r
That does checking for a fee ?as I need an opinion .x
Chloe marcie
Seller : id xinlee1989 
Number : 261175174902
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175174902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lawine78

lawine78 said:


> Please help! Is Chloé Bay bag with this serial nummber 7SS352-50 an authentic one?
> It look like by member jcb(posted: Feb 27, 2013, 10:45am), but in brown and with top zipper.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hier is the link to this bag:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261174941811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Is this Chloe Bay bag with the serial number 7SS352-50 authentical?:help:


----------



## Crouthy16

Item: Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag Shoulder Bag Satchel Large
Item Number: 330882030027
Seller: nucmee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0a1b19cb

Comments: Could you authenticate this?? It sounds like a good deal but not sure if its too good to be true.  Thank you so much!


----------



## jcb

kema042290 said:


> the serial number doesn't look right imo but i don't know the most about Chloe. it's too deep and i've never seen any bag have one that had numbers like that and a tag like that. Hopefully someone comes to help tho.



You're right - something about it doesn't seem right. Do you know if Chloe serial numbers are unique?


----------



## Lescoy

jcb said:


> You're right - something about it doesn't seem right. Do you know if Chloe serial numbers are unique?



*They are not serial numbers - they are datecodes and they are not bag specific.*


----------



## Lescoy

Crouthy16 said:


> Item: Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag Shoulder Bag Satchel Large
> Item Number: 330882030027
> Seller: nucmee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...027?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0a1b19cb
> 
> Comments: Could you authenticate this?? It sounds like a good deal but not sure if its too good to be true.  Thank you so much!



*Listing has ended. This looks ok from the photos provided, but none of the detailing is shown clearly. If you did purchase, then post photos when the item arrives, and we'll double check for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

lawine78 said:


> Hier is the link to this bag:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261174941811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Is this Chloe Bay bag with the serial number 7SS352-50 authentical?:help:



*This has ended. I would like to have seen the datecode tag. Please note tht Chloe shows datecode - its not a serial number - and its therefore not bag specific.*


----------



## Lescoy

*If anyone would like something checked - can they repost. I've been offline - and happy to come back and check for you - but please do repost.*


----------



## skylark12

skylark12
Member
Joined: Oct 2010
Posts: 152
Hi could you check this for me,?as I need an opinion .xxit said to repost xx
Chloe marcie
Seller : id xinlee1989 
Number : 261175174902
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175174...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261175174902&_rdc=1


----------



## Lescoy

skylark12 said:


> skylark12
> Member
> Joined: Oct 2010
> Posts: 152
> Hi could you check this for me,?as I need an opinion .xxit said to repost xx
> Chloe marcie
> Seller : id xinlee1989
> Number : 261175174902
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175174...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=261175174902&_rdc=1



*Hi, this listing has ended. The photos in the listing aren't showing all of the detailing and I would prefer to see that. If you bought this, then post photos of the item when received and we can double check. Need the datecode tag, clearly and the hologram etc. Inner zipper pull engraving, outer hardware engraving. The tags - showing barcoding information and if the Registration Card is present, want to see that to be able to read the hologram and correlate it with the inner one. Its not screaming fake, but really need the details to confirm.*


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Could someone please have a look at this bag for me:
> 
> Authentic Chloe paddington bag
> 
> Crazylittlelinda
> 
> Item 261173294687
> 
> Thanks





jj0 said:


>



I have won this bag on eBay and would really appreciate it if you could confirm its authenticity.

Thanks


----------



## jcb

Lescoy said:


> *They are not serial numbers - they are datecodes and they are not bag specific.*



ah... that's good to know.   would you mind taking a look at these pics and giving an opinion? the main component i was questioning is the lack of a top zipper. were any of the bay bags made without it?  

i appreciate the feedback!


----------



## skylark12

Thanku here the pics you requested , 
Of the Chloe Marcie, thanku in advance xx


----------



## lawine78

Lescoy said:


> *This has ended. I would like to have seen the datecode tag. Please note tht Chloe shows datecode - its not a serial number - and its therefore not bag specific.*



http://www.ebay.de/itm/261174941811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I've bought this bag already, but stil not recieved. *Could you authenticate it?*
The tag is attached.
I found also the same bag like mine with the same number on the tag at "bbos Private Sale". They garantee authentic.

Here is the link:
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/chloe-bay-leather-satchel-handbag/31940

Does it mean that my bag is authentic? Please compare and confirm.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## retrogirl

Lescoy said:


> *If anyone would like something checked - can they repost. I've been offline - and happy to come back and check for you - but please do repost.*


Reposting:  


Please authenticate, thanks!

Item Name: Auth Chloe Bay Satchel Handbag Tote Black 2007 Ret $1680
Item Number: 290870514992
Seller ID: planetleotreasures
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290870514992?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

jcb said:


> ah... that's good to know.   would you mind taking a look at these pics and giving an opinion? the main component i was questioning is the lack of a top zipper. were any of the bay bags made without it?
> 
> i appreciate the feedback!



*Hi there - this Bay has some issues - not happy with this at all.*


----------



## Lescoy

retrogirl said:


> Reposting:
> 
> 
> Please authenticate, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Chloe Bay Satchel Handbag Tote Black 2007 Ret $1680
> Item Number: 290870514992
> Seller ID: planetleotreasures
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290870514992?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



*HI there, this looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

skylark12 said:


> Thanku here the pics you requested ,
> Of the Chloe Marcie, thanku in advance xx



*Hi it was actually the part of the hangtag with the barcode I wanted to see- but the detailing all seems fine *


----------



## Lescoy

lawine78 said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261174941811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> I've bought this bag already, but stil not recieved. *Could you authenticate it?*
> The tag is attached.
> I found also the same bag like mine with the same number on the tag at "bbos Private Sale". They garantee authentic.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/chloe-bay-leather-satchel-handbag/31940
> 
> Does it mean that my bag is authentic? Please compare and confirm.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



*Authentication isn't about comparing. The datecode tag is NOT specific to any one bag and these are also copied by counterfeiters.

The bag in the eBay listing - the photos aren't showing the detailing and I need to see that before I can authenticate definitively. When you receive the bag, take photos - inner heatstamp straight on, not angled. The datecode, the Chloe stamps on the long zippered fobs on the front of the bag and the oval disc with the Chloe engraving - absolutely straight - then post them, and I'll be happy to check it properly at that point.*


----------



## simsima

Welcome back Lescoy!

Would you kindly authenticate the following:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Item Number: 271165624998
Seller ID: grottogirl2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271165624998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA


----------



## Lescoy

jj0 said:


> I have won this bag on eBay and would really appreciate it if you could confirm its authenticity.
> 
> Thanks



*Your link to the listing doesn't work but I have found the listing. Not enough photos there to authenticate. The photos in the album I'm getting a thumbnail of the padlock - no enlargement available. I want to see the heatstamp on the padlock. Inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. The main plate - straight on not angled to check the engraving. The side buckles again to check the engraving. Also want to see a straight shot of the datecode tag. If you can provide these it would be useful as then I could see the detailing properly.*


----------



## Lescoy

simsima said:


> Welcome back Lescoy!
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie
> Item Number: 271165624998
> Seller ID: grottogirl2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271165624998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA



*Hi - would be good to see the datecode tag, including hologram. Also the engraving on the side hardware. Reverse of the hangtag showing barcoding/colour information and also the Registration Card showing hologram to correlate with the inner. It looks ok from the photos the seller has provided, and certainly isn't waving any red flags at me. *


----------



## Lescoy

*I am logging off - as its evening here and I need to become a Domestic Goddess................*


----------



## skylark12

Lescoy said:


> *Hi it was actually the part of the hangtag with the barcode I wanted to see- but the detailing all seems fine *



That's good all seems fine ,the only other pic I got was this ,your very kind to do this service,thank you x


----------



## retrogirl

Lescoy said:


> *HI there, this looks fine from the photos provided.*


Thank you!!


----------



## SusanShopper

Hi -
I LOVE Morticia!   Great choice.   A true fashion Diva!

I've never bought a Chloe bag before.   I'm excited about this one.   Can you tell me if it is authentic?

Item Name:$1,720 Authentic Chloe Edith leather Satchel bag in Camel
Item Number:111021771436
Seller ID: fashionherald
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-720-Authe...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d969caac

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## SusanShopper

SusanShopper said:


> Hi -
> I LOVE Morticia!   Great choice.   A true fashion Diva!
> 
> I've never bought a Chloe bag before.   I'm excited about this one.   Can you tell me if it is authentic?
> 
> Item Name:$1,720 Authentic Chloe Edith leather Satchel bag in Camel
> Item Number:111021771436
> Seller ID: fashionherald
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-720-Authe...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d969caac
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.


Please skip this request.   I'm just compulsive I don't even like this bag.   I do have another one that I do like but I will post a request separately.


----------



## SusanShopper

This is the bag I am really interested in.   I adore this color.

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Deep Purple Ethel Top Handle Satchel
Item Number: 261180048650
Seller ID: 2009shalsey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Handbags&hash=item3ccf8b450a&autorefresh=true


----------



## lawine78

Lescoy said:


> *Authentication isn't about comparing. The datecode tag is NOT specific to any one bag and these are also copied by counterfeiters.
> 
> The bag in the eBay listing - the photos aren't showing the detailing and I need to see that before I can authenticate definitively. When you receive the bag, take photos - inner heatstamp straight on, not angled. The datecode, the Chloe stamps on the long zippered fobs on the front of the bag and the oval disc with the Chloe engraving - absolutely straight - then post them, and I'll be happy to check it properly at that point.*




Thank you very much! I understand! I will provide the fotos, when the bag is there.
But the bag from ebay and one from "Private Sale" are so identical, that if the ebay bag is fake, then a very good one.


----------



## BrandyE68

Purchased this bag, and I feel confident that it is authentic but can I get a confirmation please?  Thanks in advance.

Item Name: CHLOE Paddington leather and tweed handbag 
 Item Number: 181084255414
 Seller ID: babybelly801
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181084255414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Extra pictures: http://s104.beta.photobucket.com/use...d Paddington


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Originally Posted by Lescoy
> Originally Posted by chancy
> Can someone help authenticate? TIA!!
> 
> Name: Chloe paraty bag
> Item number: 111015429512
> Seller: drpn21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty...tem19d90 90588
> The listing has ended. Looked fine from the photos provided, although I would have requested additionals - as I'm anal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lescoy,
> I just received the bag and took some additional photos. Can you take a look please? TIA!
Click to expand...


Reposting.. Tia!


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Some more,



Reposting. Tia!


----------



## jj0

jj0 said:


> I have won this bag on eBay and would really appreciate it if you could confirm its authenticity.
> 
> Thanks





Lescoy said:


> *Your link to the listing doesn't work but I have found the listing. Not enough photos there to authenticate. The photos in the album I'm getting a thumbnail of the padlock - no enlargement available. I want to see the heatstamp on the padlock. Inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. The main plate - straight on not angled to check the engraving. The side buckles again to check the engraving. Also want to see a straight shot of the datecode tag. If you can provide these it would be useful as then I could see the detailing properly.*



Thanks Lescoy


----------



## shimmer819

Reposting:

Hi Lescoy. Can you help me authenticate this bag. Your input it much appreciated.

Name: Chloe Marcie
Seller ID: jp_enriquez82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-c...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257aa4a5f8


----------



## epicurious

Hi,

I really like the Chloe Madeleine Satchel bag but I don't think it's available anymore in stores so I have no choice but to purchase it from Ebay sellers. Please help me authenticate these two listings. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Chloe Madeleine Satchel 
Item Number: 321081120960
Seller ID: nocaone
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Madel...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac1ed18c0

Item Name: Chloe Madeleine Satchel 
Item Number: 121074062802
Seller ID: fifnettefabienne
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Chlo-Ma...02?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1c309395d2


----------



## chancy

> Originally Posted by Lescoy
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by chancy
> Can someone help authenticate? TIA!!
> 
> Name: Chloe paraty bag
> Item number: 111015429512
> Seller: drpn21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty...tem19d90 90588
> 
> 
> 
> The listing has ended. Looked fine from the photos provided, although I would have requested additionals - as I'm anal
Click to expand...


Sorry to post again.. my last posting didn't appear correctly. here is the repost. TIA!


----------



## chancy

some more:


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: paddington
Item Number: 271166604560
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-ITALY...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f22ca0510
note: super fake right?? *report?*


----------



## Lescoy

skylark12 said:


> That's good all seems fine ,the only other pic I got was this ,your very kind to do this service,thank you x



*Hi - the barcoding has kind of disappeared, but its not a problem - this appears fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

lawine78 said:


> Thank you very much! I understand! I will provide the fotos, when the bag is there.
> But the bag from ebay and one from "Private Sale" are so identical, that if the ebay bag is fake, then a very good one.



*How do you think counterfeiters make their items? They compare, they rip apart, they buy authentic and then work on their replicas. Just because it may look the same to one's eye - it doesn't mean that it is definitely authentic. You really MUST have bags checked - We are in the era of the 'superfake' - *


----------



## Lescoy

SusanShopper said:


> This is the bag I am really interested in.   I adore this color.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Deep Purple Ethel Top Handle Satchel
> Item Number: 261180048650
> Seller ID: 2009shalsey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Handbags&hash=item3ccf8b450a&autorefresh=true



*Looks fine from the photos provided. Would have been good to see the hologram, but I'm not concerned with anything I see on this Ethel.*


----------



## Lescoy

BrandyE68 said:


> Purchased this bag, and I feel confident that it is authentic but can I get a confirmation please?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Paddington leather and tweed handbag
> Item Number: 181084255414
> Seller ID: babybelly801
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181084255414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Extra pictures: http://s104.beta.photobucket.com/use...d Paddington



*Hi there, I'm only able to see the eBay listing as I'm having an issue with Photobucket - but from the photos in the eBay listing this does look fine. I'll try with the additionals again later.*


----------



## Lescoy

chancy said:


> Reposting.. Tia!



*The additional photos are thumbnails - and they are not enlarging. Need to see decent sized photos.*


----------



## Lescoy

jj0 said:


> Thanks Lescoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This looks fine from the photos you have provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

shimmer819 said:


> Reposting:
> 
> Hi Lescoy. Can you help me authenticate this bag. Your input it much appreciated.
> 
> Name: Chloe Marcie
> Seller ID: jp_enriquez82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-c...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257aa4a5f8



*This Marcie looks fine *


----------



## Lescoy

epicurious said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really like the Chloe Madeleine Satchel bag but I don't think it's available anymore in stores so I have no choice but to purchase it from Ebay sellers. Please help me authenticate these two listings. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Madeleine Satchel
> Item Number: 321081120960
> Seller ID: nocaone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Madel...960?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac1ed18c0
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Madeleine Satchel
> Item Number: 121074062802
> Seller ID: fifnettefabienne
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sac-Chlo-Ma...02?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1c309395d2



*Hi, the first one looks fine. The second, the seller hasn't shown any of the detailing, and therefore I can't confirm authenticity based on the photos in that listing.*


----------



## Lescoy

chancy said:


> some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi - thats great - thanks - looks fine *


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> Item Name: paddington
> Item Number: 271166604560
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-ITALY...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f22ca0510
> note: super fake right?? *report?*



*NO - its not a superfake, its merely a fake. *


----------



## VikkiJ

Hi I would be grateful if someone can tell me if this is fake, i'm guessing it is as I got a great bargain in a boutique yesterday. It has no serial codes or dates, or made in labels, just the Chloe label.

Thanks in advance, Vikki.

Item: Chloe Sally Bag (medium)

Colour - Dark green

Photos link - http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=1789806147

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lescoy

VikkiJ said:


> Hi I would be grateful if someone can tell me if this is fake, i'm guessing it is as I got a great bargain in a boutique yesterday. It has no serial codes or dates, or made in labels, just the Chloe label.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Vikki.
> 
> Item: Chloe Sally Bag (medium)
> 
> Colour - Dark green
> 
> Photos link - http://www.photobox.co.uk/my/album?album_id=1789806147
> 
> Thanks for your help.



*Hi - it wouldn't have a serial number, but should have a datecode and a hologram and it doesn't. The inner tag with Chloe stamped is not correct, and I can't see that engraving on the front fastening clearly - but not happy with what I'm seeing.*


----------



## VikkiJ

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - it wouldn't have a serial number, but should have a datecode and a hologram and it doesn't. The inner tag with Chloe stamped is not correct, and I can't see that engraving on the front fastening clearly - but not happy with what I'm seeing.*


Ok thanks for your help, I kind of thought that myself. Vikki


----------



## jj0

Lescoy said:


> jj0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lescoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This looks fine from the photos you have provided. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, I really appreciate it, you have made my day!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## aaluv

aaluv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> When you have a moment, could you please authenticate this Small Chloe Elsie satchel?  Many thanks in advance for your time and help, its very much appreciated!



Hi Lescoy, this is a repost (post #888).  If you could authenticate this would be greatly appreciated!  I referred to the post # of my original request as I don't have the pictures with me at the moment.  If you need them attached again, please let me know.  Thanks again!!


----------



## skylark12

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - the barcoding has kind of disappeared, but its not a problem - this appears fine from the photos provided. *


Thankful very much 
Lots of love lucyx


----------



## Lescoy

aaluv said:


> Hi Lescoy, this is a repost (post #888).  If you could authenticate this would be greatly appreciated!  I referred to the post # of my original request as I don't have the pictures with me at the moment.  If you need them attached again, please let me know.  Thanks again!!



*Hi, I've gone back to the original post 888 and the images aren't showing for me. If you can repost at your convenience.*


----------



## MizzEve

Good Morning.

Could you look at these auctions for me:

#1
Item Name: RED CHLOE PADDINGTON BAG --Beautiful color, MINT Condition
Item Number: 200902150863
Seller ID: kkayg
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200902150863&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

#2
Item Name: CHLOE Luscious RED and Beautiful Leather Handbag--FABULOUS !!
Item Number: 221195618806
Seller ID: rnexer 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221195618806?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

#3
Item Name: chloe paddington Handbag
Item Number: 121076426943
Seller ID: sluc8192
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121076426943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

These are extra pictures of #1 that the seller sent to me:


----------



## Lescoy

MizzEve said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> Could you look at these auctions for me:
> 
> #1
> Item Name: RED CHLOE PADDINGTON BAG --Beautiful color, MINT Condition
> Item Number: 200902150863
> Seller ID: kkayg
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200902150863&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> #2
> Item Name: CHLOE Luscious RED and Beautiful Leather Handbag--FABULOUS !!
> Item Number: 221195618806
> Seller ID: rnexer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221195618806?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> #3
> Item Name: chloe paddington Handbag
> Item Number: 121076426943
> Seller ID: sluc8192
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121076426943?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> These are extra pictures of #1 that the seller sent to me:



*Hi none of these listings are showing detailing - and its detailing we really need to see.

The first one, I know you have additionals but I would like to see  the main plate to see the engraving - taken straight on and also the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information.

The second one, again that main plate. Also the inner Chloe heatstamp. Datecode tag.

The third one, photos are blurred, want the main plate straight on, the datecode tag and also the inner Chloe heatstamp.*


----------



## SusanShopper

Thank you!


----------



## MizzEve

Lescoy said:


> *Hi none of these listings are showing detailing - and its detailing we really need to see.
> 
> The first one, I know you have additionals but I would like to see  the main plate to see the engraving - taken straight on and also the reverse of that circular hangtag, showing barcoding/colour information.
> 
> The second one, again that main plate. Also the inner Chloe heatstamp. Datecode tag.
> 
> The third one, photos are blurred, want the main plate straight on, the datecode tag and also the inner Chloe heatstamp.*


Sellers #2 & #3 haven't gotten back to me.

Here are the extra pics that Seller #1 has sent.  I know they aren't everything you asked for, but I think she maybe having difficulty understanding what I need.


----------



## Lescoy

MizzEve said:


> Sellers #2 & #3 haven't gotten back to me.
> 
> Here are the extra pics that Seller #1 has sent.  I know they aren't everything you asked for, but I think she maybe having difficulty understanding what I need.



*The photos look fine - but it is good to see that plate - but I'd give up if I were you - it appears ok from the photos and things do correlate.*


----------



## MizzEve

Lescoy said:


> *The photos look fine - but it is good to see that plate - but I'd give up if I were you - it appears ok from the photos and things do correlate.*


Thank you


----------



## mom2cas

Hi. I have an offer pending to the seller on this bag. Can you tell if it's authentic?  Thanks


Item name: Paraty medium in nutmeg
Seller:circlearchitects
Site:  bonanza
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/chloe-paraty-medium-bag-nutmeg/80329237?full_site=1

Thanks!!


----------



## catmuir

Hi Lescoy and welcome back! This is a repost, I fell in love with a Chloe in this colour in Fall 2009 but didnt have the funds at the time when it was on sale in Harvey Nichols. The colour was called roque. Now I think Ive found it! Please could you tell me if this paddington is for real...... thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175705265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ankaa

Ankaa said:


> Hi everybody
> i'm about to buy this Paddy, it looks authentic according to the tips I read here, but I would be pleased if you could confirm what you think.
> Thanks in advance and hello from Paris
> 
> Item Name:
> CHLOE PADDINGTON SATCHEL cuir authentique sac bag borsa tasche bolso
> Item Number:121070853624
> Seller ID: ravuzzi
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CHLOE-PADDINGTON-SATCHEL-cuir-authentique-sac-bag-borsa-tasche-bolso-/121070853624?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1c30629df8#ht_11291wt_1031



Hi Lescoy and welcome back. I bought the item so fingers crossed !!


----------



## mf19

mom2cas said:


> Hi. I have an offer pending to the seller on this bag. Can you tell if it's authentic?  Thanks
> 
> 
> Item name: Paraty medium in nutmeg
> Seller:circlearchitects
> Site:  bonanza
> Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/chloe-paraty-medium-bag-nutmeg/80329237?full_site=1
> 
> Thanks!!



previously authenticated... look at pages 57-58 for all responses. please do a search before posting, thanks!


----------



## mom2cas

mf19 said:


> previously authenticated... look at pages 57-58 for all responses. please do a search before posting, thanks!



Thanks so much for the heads up. She did a counter offer, so I'm not going to purchase given the questions.

Thanks!!


----------



## aaluv

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, I've gone back to the original post 888 and the images aren't showing for me. If you can repost at your convenience.*



Thanks Lescoy, hopefully these images show up properly.  Many thanks again for your help in authenticating!


----------



## Shannbar

Hi Lescoy,

This is my first venture into Chloe world. I've set my heart on a Paddington for summer. I have done a little preliminary amateur reseach on how to identify an authentic Paddington (already I've seen a lot of fakes ). But this one I thought had a chance .... Go or no go? TIA. Appreciative of your time.

Item:  CHLOE FRONT PADDINGTON PADLOCK SATCHEL CREAM COLOR #8385
Ebay Item Number:  130863283952
Seller:  beverlyhillsjewelers
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130863283952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lawine78

I've just got this Chloé Bay bag, that I bought on ebay.
Please, could you authenticate it?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Manila128

Hello! Can someone please help authenticate? I know this was posted previously by someone else, but more photos were needed. The seller sent me those photos and it looked legit based on my other Chloe so I hope I was right! I purchased the item, so I am also adding photos that I took.  Thanks!!

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Medium in Nut
Item Number:290866444905
Seller ID: krastanya
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290866444905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here are the photos I took upon receipt (please excuse the terrible manicure!!)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22676832@N08/


----------



## Fire monkey

HI, I would like some help with authentication of a Chloe bag on ebay please. 
The details are;
Item Name Chloe Paddington Whiskey Tan Brown Hobo Tote Bag Leather Vgc Iconic Style
Item No 27d0899c4a (?)
User ID Chloequeen2010
Item URL http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Padd...item27d0899c4a

Thank you for any help you can give me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ivy2011

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Small in Eggplant
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...f5dcc18d02a99040ca8de656940d2&previousPage=lr

I'm sorry, I'm kinda new to this. What photos should I request for?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## scivolare

Item Name: Chloe Marcie in Fjord Blue, Size M
Seller ID:bal-tabernacle
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Chloe-Turn-Lock-Marcie-FJord-Blue-Sz-M-/93167773

I'm new to Chloe bags, so I'm unsure what to look for. Thanks!


----------



## chiyome32

Repost:

please help me authenticate this chloe paddington.. it is being sold on fb.. thanks.. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## scivolare

chiyome32 said:


> Repost:
> 
> please help me authenticate this chloe paddington.. it is being sold on fb.. thanks..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater



Your links don't work. You might get help if you posted the photos directly in the thread.


----------



## Hewsta01

Hi All,

Hope someone can help, my missus has had a Chloe handbag for approximately 7 or so years. Was bought back then as a present. All she knows is it was a limited edition back then. We can't see to find any information on it now and want to sell it.
It has no code Inside but that I guess is down to it age?
Many thanks in advance for responses.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=111028775700&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=65724578535


----------



## malera

Hi Lescoy,
I am new to the website and new to the purchasing doubted purses online  Could you please help me to identify this one? Seller is swearing on authenticity. What stops me is the stitching of the front strip. They seem uneven on the left side. Also the heat stamp has a defect, I think. 

Item Name: Chloe Heloise Oversized Black

http://s1287.beta.photobucket.com/u...FDdGSHZwLBQ9cjepcng60_57_zpsb846776e.jpg.html

Thank you sooo much in advance!!!!


----------



## chiyome32

scivolare said:


> Your links don't work. You might get help if you posted the photos directly in the thread.


oh im sorry.. posting the pictures now.. please help me authenticate the item.. 

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/421524_398321476931623_1954546698_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/734572_398322036931567_371334311_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/11389_398321280264976_281486256_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/542749_398321456931625_1940264122_n.jpg


----------



## kcg13

Hi - I'm new to purse forum & considering a first time purchase of a premium designer bag from EBay. Can you please advise on the authenticity of the bag I'm interested in. 
Bag: Chloe S/M Paraty bag (black)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271166461270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller ID: levanlux

I would really appreciate it!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## kcg13

Hi - I'm new to purse forum & considering a first time purchase of a premium designer bag from EBay. Can you please help me on the authenticity of the bag I'm interested in. 

Bag: Chloe Brown Paraty shoulder bag

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350733114088?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller ID: thededication

I would really appreciate it!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## slg@19806

Hi, I purchased a Chloe Paddington from a charity shop at the weekend, from reading the forums I am pretty sure it is real however it does not have a serial number, do all Chloe handbags have one? The bag I have is a dark green almost like a over cooked pea colour, I think it is old but can not seem to find it anywhere on the internet. I would be grateful if anyone knows any information on it.


----------



## malera

Hi Everyone,

I have found this ebay listing. Really interested in buying this cutie. Could you please help me to identify the authenticity on it:

Bag: CHLOE Black LEATHER Heloise LARGE SHOULDER SATCHEL $1670 AUTHENTIC

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Black...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c5606af3

Seller ID: forgettheoutlet

Thank you very much,
- L


----------



## malera

Hello everyone,

I really want to purchase this cutie. Can someone help to identify the authnicity of it:

Item: CHLOE Black LEATHER Heloise LARGE SHOULDER SATCHEL $1670 AUTHENTIC
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Black...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c5606af3

Seller ID: forgettheoutlet

Thank you in advance!!!
- L


----------



## Hanae

Hello Lescoy, 

Please disregard this question


----------



## SusanShopper

Hi -

I either got a screaming deal or a screaming fake.   But I bought this last night.   I was afraid at $198 it would disappear.   I got the pictures off the site.  If I need to, I'll send more when the bag arrives.

Item Name:	
Authentic Chloe Silver Gold Hand Bag Leather Made in Italy Vintage Italy E04271
Item Number:230903975549
Seller ID: brand_JFA
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230903975549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## SusanShopper

More pics


----------



## Lescoy

slg@19806 said:


> Hi, I purchased a Chloe Paddington from a charity shop at the weekend, from reading the forums I am pretty sure it is real however it does not have a serial number, do all Chloe handbags have one? The bag I have is a dark green almost like a over cooked pea colour, I think it is old but can not seem to find it anywhere on the internet. I would be grateful if anyone knows any information on it.



*If you would like to post photos - then we can look at it for you. It SHOULD have a datecode tag - inside the inner pocket, they are small and you can miss them. IF this doesn't have one - you should have concerns. *


----------



## SusanShopper

more pics


----------



## Lescoy

SusanShopper said:


> More pics



*Need to see the details. Its an Heloise, but need to see the heatstamps, datecode the engraving on the hardware, so post photos when she arrives - it looks ok from the photos provided, but definitely want to see the important parts!

Engraving shot you have posted looks ok, but still some areas I'd like to check.
*


----------



## SusanShopper

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the details. Its an Heloise, but need to see the heatstamps, datecode the engraving on the hardware, so post photos when she arrives - it looks ok from the photos provided, but definitely want to see the important parts!*


Thanks so much


----------



## lawine78

lawine78 said:


> I've just got this Chloé Bay bag, that I bought on ebay.
> Please, could you authenticate it?
> Thank you very much!



Repost: Please, could you authenticate this Chloé (fotos on page 71)?


----------



## Lescoy

lawine78 said:


> Repost: Please, could you authenticate this Chloé (fotos on page 71)?



*I thought I'd already commented on this. However, if you want me to check it (i.e., if I've not already commented) then please repost your request including photos. *


----------



## chiyome32

Hi Lecsoy..

Please help me authenticate this bag. It is being sold on FB. Thanks.. 

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...54546698_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...71334311_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...81486256_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...40264122_n.jpg


----------



## lawine78

Lescoy said:


> *I thought I'd already commented on this. However, if you want me to check it (i.e., if I've not already commented) then please repost your request including photos. *


Sorry, but I've got nothing.


----------



## lawine78

Lescoy said:


> *I thought I'd already commented on this. However, if you want me to check it (i.e., if I've not already commented) then please repost your request including photos. *



Sorry Lescoy, I've got no coments. Could you please authenticate this Chloé?
Thank you very much!


----------



## blkdon

hi Lescoy, could you please offer your opinion?


Chloe Heloise Large Black Bag
EBay Auction 251243892528
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251243892528#ht_500wt_1375
Seller:  Inundated

Would appreciate it very much.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi,

can you please check if this bag is authentic? i already asked the seller for more pics. will post them here once i get them:

*Item Name: **AUTHENTIC CHLOE PADDINGTON LEATHER BAG

*
 *Item    Number: **300874908756*
 *Seller ID: **chastity_jugueta*
 *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300874908756

thanks!
*


----------



## *Freetoes*

Hi, 
Can I ask for some help on whether this Chloe Silverado Tote is authentic please? Many thanks in advance.



























http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...4-8047-48EEF611159D-5610-0000027B455CD157.jpg


----------



## Vix19

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington for me?
Would be greatly appreciated, thank you.

Tan Chloe Paddington.


----------



## Lescoy

Vix19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe Paddington for me?
> Would be greatly appreciated, thank you.
> 
> Tan Chloe Paddington.



*Looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

*Freetoes* said:


> Hi,
> Can I ask for some help on whether this Chloe Silverado Tote is authentic please? Many thanks in advance.



*Looks fine from the photos you have provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

tatiana6909 said:


> hi,
> 
> can you please check if this bag is authentic? i already asked the seller for more pics. will post them here once i get them:
> 
> *Item Name: **AUTHENTIC CHLOE PADDINGTON LEATHER BAG
> 
> *
> *Item    Number: **300874908756*
> *Seller ID: **chastity_jugueta*
> *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300874908756
> 
> thanks!
> *



*Hi, please post again if the seller sends additional photos - as right now, I can't authenticate based on these photos, and in truth, I'm not convinced the photos are even all of the same bag.*


----------



## Lescoy

blkdon said:


> hi Lescoy, could you please offer your opinion?
> 
> 
> Chloe Heloise Large Black Bag
> EBay Auction 251243892528
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251243892528#ht_500wt_1375
> Seller:  Inundated
> 
> Would appreciate it very much.



*Hi there, the stamping of the heatstamps is quite deep, but the detailing appears to be ok. *


----------



## Vix19

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided.*


are the serial numbers normally sown in this way where the stitching is visible?
also the c buckles are darker colour to rest hardware?


----------



## Lescoy

Vix19 said:


> are the serial numbers normally sown in this way where the stitching is visible?
> also the c buckles are darker colour to rest hardware?



*Hardware can differ, the buckles are probably more exposed than other areas, so they can look a little different due to air etc.

The datecode, there are varying formats for datecodes and this is perfectly legitimate.

Chloe Quality Control differs from manufacturing facility to manufacturing facility - and we do see some anomalies. This is why Chloe is often hard to authenticate, as whilst it is anomalous, its about how many anomalies can be accepted i.e., down to QC.
*


----------



## lawine78

lawine78 said:


> Sorry Lescoy, I've got no coments. Could you please authenticate this Chloé?
> Thank you very much!



Hello Lescoy,

unfortunately I've got no coments since 2 weeks. I reposted the fotos the second time. :cry:
Could you please do some coments to the bag I won on ebay. 
I will be very appreciate! Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

lawine78 said:


> Hello Lescoy,
> 
> unfortunately I've got no coments since 2 weeks. I reposted the fotos the second time.
> Could you please do some coments to the bag I won on ebay.
> I wil be very appreciate! Thanks!



*You do realise that we are volunteers, and we are not always available. sorry if that offends.*


----------



## *Freetoes*

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos you have provided.*



Many thanks!!


----------



## chiyome32

Repost...

Hi Lecsoy..

Please help me authenticate this bag. It is being sold on FB. Thanks.. 

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...54546698_n.jpg

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...71334311_n.jpg

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...81486256_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...40264122_n.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

chiyome32 said:


> Repost...
> 
> Hi Lecsoy..
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. It is being sold on FB. Thanks..
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...54546698_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...71334311_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...81486256_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...40264122_n.jpg



*Sorry, but I can't access these photos. Can you check the links as I'm getting a message 'Access Denied'.*


----------



## chiyome32

Hi Lecsoy,

posting the pictures now directly on the thread..


----------



## Vix19

hi again,

I have more pictures of my Chloe Paddington, could you please offer your opinion?
Very grateful for the response i have already received.
Many thanks

Tan Chloe Paddington


----------



## Lescoy

Vix19 said:


> hi again,
> 
> I have more pictures of my Chloe Paddington, could you please offer your opinion?
> Very grateful for the response i have already received.
> Many thanks
> 
> Tan Chloe Paddington



*I'm not sure why you are querying this - as there isn't anything which I'd be concerned on. *


----------



## Vix19

Lescoy said:


> *I'm not sure why you are querying this - as there isn't anything which I'd be concerned on. *


thank you very much for your time


----------



## scivolare

scivolare said:


> Item Name: Chloe Marcie in Fjord Blue, Size M
> Seller ID:bal-tabernacle
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNWT-Chloe-Turn-Lock-Marcie-FJord-Blue-Sz-M-/93167773
> 
> I'm new to Chloe bags, so I'm unsure what to look for. Thanks!



Hi Lescoy, I think that you may have missed my original post. Would you mind weighing in on this Chloe Marcie Satchel?

Thanks!


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi Lescoy,

Yes, will do. i am highly suspicious because the price is way too low. so far, the seller has not responded to my request yet. let's see.

thanks again!


Lescoy said:


> *Hi, please post again if the seller sends additional photos - as right now, I can't authenticate based on these photos, and in truth, I'm not convinced the photos are even all of the same bag.*


----------



## Lescoy

scivolare said:


> Hi Lescoy, I think that you may have missed my original post. Would you mind weighing in on this Chloe Marcie Satchel?
> 
> Thanks!



*Looks ok from the photos provided, although I'd like to see the holograms and be able to read them - as I'm anal.*


----------



## chiyome32

Lescoy said:


> *Sorry, but I can't access these photos. Can you check the links as I'm getting a message 'Access Denied'.*



Hi Lecsoy,

posting the pictures now directly on the thread..


----------



## spoofy

PLEASE FORGIVE ME IF I'M IN THE WRONG PLACE ONCE AGAIN
Hello all
I bought this but dont think its authentic, i have never seen a serial number like this also dont think its even leather, lady who i bought it off says she bought it off another lady who purchased it from Galaries Lafyette in Paris as a limited edition at a cost of 1300 euros
serial number is s 077 04 08 54
having trouble uploading pics on here so not sure if these will come out
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212042

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212044

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212043

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212045

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212046

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212049

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212048

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212052

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212050

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212051

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212039

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212041

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212040


----------



## scivolare

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided, although I'd like to see the holograms and be able to read them - as I'm anal.*



Lescoy - I very much appreciate your help! I will contact the seller, and will re-post if/when I get them. Thanks so much!


----------



## neem518

Hello,

I got a brand new with tag Paddington from eBay, very reputable seller and a My Poupette recommended seller. Most of you even know the first name of the seller. The bag looks very authentic to me, except that the hole in the padlock, where you insert the padlock seems a bit off. I had read from this forum that when the padlock is facing up (meaning the side with Chloe written on it is facing up) the keyhole should be like a tree (meaning the rounded part is up and the slim part is at the bottom). The bag that I got has the "inverted tree" keyhole when the padlock is facing up. Should I start sending this item back for a refund?  Thanks!


----------



## ceeli

please take a look at this 
thank you!

title: 	Authentic NWT CHLOE MARCIE LARGE SHOULDER BAG IN Tan
Seller: bead4u
Listing#: 330885591973
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330885591973#ht_500wt_957


----------



## slg@19806

Lescoy said:


> *If you would like to post photos - then we can look at it for you. It SHOULD have a datecode tag - inside the inner pocket, they are small and you can miss them. IF this doesn't have one - you should have concerns. *


 
I can not seem to post any photos as of yet as it wont let me! I think I may have to wait until I have been a member for 5 days to get a full account, I will try again in a couple of days, there is definatley no tag I have looked everywhere, from reading some forums though some are saying if they don't have serial number it doesn't mean they are fake. Hopefully I can upload some photos for you to look at and hopefully with your experience you can authenticate it for me


----------



## ceeli

ceeli said:


> please take a look at this
> thank you!
> 
> title: 	Authentic NWT CHLOE MARCIE LARGE SHOULDER BAG IN Tan
> Seller: bead4u
> Listing#: 330885591973
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330885591973#ht_500wt_957



some additional photos!


----------



## Manila128

Manila128 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help authenticate? I know this was posted previously by someone else, but more photos were needed. The seller sent me those photos and it looked legit based on my other Chloe so I hope I was right! I purchased the item, so I am also adding photos that I took.  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Marcie Medium in Nut
> Item Number:290866444905
> Seller ID: krastanya
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290866444905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here are the photos I took upon receipt (please excuse the terrible manicure!!)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22676832@N08/



Hello again! I am hoping someone might be able to help ease a worried mind by authenticating when you get a moment?  Thank you!


----------



## blkdon

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the stamping of the heatstamps is quite deep, but the detailing appears to be ok. *


Thank you Lescoy, could be the camera, I appreciate your help again!


----------



## neem518

This is the purse I bought off of eBay. The leather smells new, and of good leather. This is my first paddington, but I'm not new to luxury handbags. I can tell the quality of the leather is very good. If not for the padlock, I wouldn't be suspicious. I like the paddington very much and I read a lot about what sets the authentic from the fake. These are the photos I have, and much as I would like to keep the purse (the seller is okay if I return) I would like to keep only if authentic. Your input is much appreciated. Thank you.
















​


----------



## scivolare

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided, although I'd like to see the holograms and be able to read them - as I'm anal.*



Hi Lescoy! Here are the photos that the seller sent me. Are these ok?


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> This is the purse I bought off of eBay. The leather smells new, and of good leather. This is my first paddington, but I'm not new to luxury handbags. I can tell the quality of the leather is very good. If not for the padlock, I wouldn't be suspicious. I like the paddington very much and I read a lot about what sets the authentic from the fake. These are the photos I have, and much as I would like to keep the purse (the seller is okay if I return) I would like to keep only if authentic. Your input is much appreciated. Thank you.View attachment 2104598
> 
> 
> *Hi there, I'd package this up and send it back - *
> ​


----------



## Lescoy

scivolare said:


> Hi Lescoy! Here are the photos that the seller sent me. Are these ok?



*Marcie appears fine.*


----------



## Lescoy

Manila128 said:


> Hello again! I am hoping someone might be able to help ease a worried mind by authenticating when you get a moment?  Thank you!



*Hi, can you take a photo of the inner zipper - engraving - but absolutely straight on. Likewise with the engraving in the outer hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

slg@19806 said:


> I can not seem to post any photos as of yet as it wont let me! I think I may have to wait until I have been a member for 5 days to get a full account, I will try again in a couple of days, there is definatley no tag I have looked everywhere, from reading some forums though some are saying if they don't have serial number it doesn't mean they are fake. Hopefully I can upload some photos for you to look at and hopefully with your experience you can authenticate it for me



*Datecode tags should be in ALL Chloe bags, unless they are vintage - or pre-2004. They are NOT Serial numbers - as they are NOT bag specific. Unless we can see photos - its not possible to authenticate, but the lack of tag could be a concern.*


----------



## Lescoy

ceeli said:


> some additional photos!



*Can you post a photo of the engraving on the outer hardware please?*


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got a brand new with tag Paddington from eBay, very reputable seller and a My Poupette recommended seller. Most of you even know the first name of the seller. The bag looks very authentic to me, except that the hole in the padlock, where you insert the padlock seems a bit off. I had read from this forum that when the padlock is facing up (meaning the side with Chloe written on it is facing up) the keyhole should be like a tree (meaning the rounded part is up and the slim part is at the bottom). The bag that I got has the "inverted tree" keyhole when the padlock is facing up. Should I start sending this item back for a refund?  Thanks!



*I've already commented on this - and the padlock is fake - and therefore I'd send the bag back - There is NO way the padlock is authentic, and therefore whether a reputable seller or not, I think that really it calls into question the item. If you want to post photos of the inner Chloe heatstamp etc., engraving on side buckles etc., etc., and into the inner handles - then feel free, but that padlock  is wrong.*


----------



## Lescoy

spoofy said:


> PLEASE FORGIVE ME IF I'M IN THE WRONG PLACE ONCE AGAIN
> Hello all
> I bought this but dont think its authentic, i have never seen a serial number like this also dont think its even leather, lady who i bought it off says she bought it off another lady who purchased it from Galaries Lafyette in Paris as a limited edition at a cost of 1300 euros
> serial number is s 077 04 08 54
> having trouble uploading pics on here so not sure if these will come out
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212042
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212044
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212043
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212045
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212046
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212049
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212048
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212052
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212050
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212051
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212039
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212041
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=ed39b...53C6E91%212040



*Can't access these photos I'm afraid.*


----------



## neem518

Thank you, Lescoy. Much much appreciated!


----------



## neem518

And now I'm trying to purchase another Chloe, and the bidding is ending soon. I hope this gets authenticated here before it ends (keeping my fingers crossed). If not, oh well, I'm no longer buying until and unless I've had it authenticated here - thank you very much, Lescoy especially. Your commitment to doing this for free is just amazing!

Item - Chloe Marcie Large Hobo
Item # - 300873098515
Seller - veitd563 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460d6f2513


----------



## wannahavitall

Hi,
Please authenticate my new addition. 
I purchased from Blue Fly and it arrived today.
It is a chloe marcie Hobo in brushed blue leather
Here is the link.
www.bluefly.com/*Chloe*-blue-*brushed*-*leather*-*Marcie*.../detail.fly
Serial number is 031156-27
thank you soooo much. 
I will be crushed if it is a fake


----------



## Lescoy

wannahavitall said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate my new addition.
> I purchased from Blue Fly and it arrived today.
> It is a chloe marcie Hobo in brushed blue leather
> Here is the link.
> www.bluefly.com/*Chloe*-blue-*brushed*-*leather*-*Marcie*.../detail.fly
> Serial number is 031156-27
> thank you soooo much.
> I will be crushed if it is a fake



*Hi there - you please post crisp and clear photos of the inner Chloe heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. Likewise of the inner zipper pull to see the engraving. Photo - straight on of the Chloe engraving on the outer hardware. Want to see the hologram inside the bag and also the one on the Registration Card - straight on and not angled at all. Any tags , showing barcoding/colour information - ALL photos to be clear and focussed.*


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> And now I'm trying to purchase another Chloe, and the bidding is ending soon. I hope this gets authenticated here before it ends (keeping my fingers crossed). If not, oh well, I'm no longer buying until and unless I've had it authenticated here - thank you very much, Lescoy especially. Your commitment to doing this for free is just amazing!
> 
> Item - Chloe Marcie Large Hobo
> Item # - 300873098515
> Seller - veitd563
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460d6f2513



*Hi, the seller hasn't shown details in her photos - and without those, its really not possible to authenticate. Really need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, the engraving on the inner zipper pull, the engraving on the outer hardware,  the holograms and be able to read them!* *Seller has no recent feedback, and right now I'm not prepared to authenticate based on these photos - and in truth - it would be prudent to ask for the additionals to ensure the seller has the item in their possession. I know that sounds cras, but at least if you get additional photos - you know the item is actually in possession.*


----------



## chiyome32

Repost:

Hi Lecsoy, 

Posting the pics. Pls help..


----------



## Lescoy

chiyome32 said:


> Repost:
> 
> Hi Lecsoy,
> 
> Posting the pics. Pls help..



*Want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp.*


----------



## chiyome32

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp.*


Thanks for the quick reply.. will ask the seller the pic of the heat stamp, will get back soon.. Thanks..


----------



## neem518

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, the seller hasn't shown details in her photos - and without those, its really not possible to authenticate. Really need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp, the datecode tag, the engraving on the inner zipper pull, the engraving on the outer hardware, the holograms and be able to read them!* *Seller has no recent feedback, and right now I'm not prepared to authenticate based on these photos - and in truth - it would be prudent to ask for the additionals to ensure the seller has the item in their possession. I know that sounds cras, but at least if you get additional photos - you know the item is actually in possession.*


 
Thank you, Lescoy. I did ask seller, but no response. I'll pass it up


----------



## neem518

Lescoy said:


> *I've already commented on this - and the padlock is fake - and therefore I'd send the bag back - There is NO way the padlock is authentic, and therefore whether a reputable seller or not, I think that really it calls into question the item. If you want to post photos of the inner Chloe heatstamp etc., engraving on side buckles etc., etc., and into the inner handles - then feel free, but that padlock is wrong.*


 
Hello, Lescoy, not to waste your time, but as you suggested I took more photos of the purse itself. The heatstamp, the handles, the ring attached to the zippers, the Chloe engraving on the buckles on both sides (engraving on one buckle is on top, the other is at the bottom, consistent with how they should be if what I'd been reading is accurate). I don't understand why these details were done immaculately but the padlock just blew it, but who knows...


----------



## wannahavitall

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - you please post crisp and clear photos of the inner Chloe heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. Likewise of the inner zipper pull to see the engraving. Photo - straight on of the Chloe engraving on the outer hardware. Want to see the hologram inside the bag and also the one on the Registration Card - straight on and not angled at all. Any tags , showing barcoding/colour information - ALL photos to be clear and focussed.*


 

Thank You, 
I hope these extra pics help.
again thanks


----------



## wannahavitall

heres more


----------



## sghor079

Hi, could someone please authenticate this item, I realize it is not in the same class as the other bags posted here but would love to know whether it is authentic. Post is on pg.60 #898:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...s-use-format-post-775574-60.html#post23982618

Thanks in advance


----------



## cdcopeland

Auth. Check please.  Thank you for any help!!

Item Name:  Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel
Item Number:  261185248198
Seller ID:  goody2shoes1963
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfda9bc6


----------



## scivolare

Lescoy said:


> *Marcie appears fine.*



Thanks so much Lescoy!

Unfortunately, after negotiating a price through messaging, the seller is asking me to circumvent bonanza, and go straight through paypal, saying that i owed them money so they pay less fees. :/ Not cool.


----------



## neem518

Hello,

I am now trying to find a decent replacement for my disaster of a Paddington that I'm sending back to the seller. If you can please authenticate this for me? 

Item - Authentic Chloe Paddington Handbag in Electric Cobalt Blue
Item # - 281075030395
Seller - lovie001 
 Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/281075030395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you!


----------



## neem518

And my sister has caught on my Paddy fever. Can you help us out with this, please? Thank you so much!

Item - CHLOE FRONT PADDINGTON PADLOCK SATCHEL CREAM COLOR #8385
Item # -181102010688
Seller - beverlyhillsjewelers 
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-FRONT...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2a856140


----------



## spoofy

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/please-authenticate-this-chloe-808404.html#post24199739
i really dont know what i'm doing on this site so here goes my last time :wondering


----------



## ar_on

Hey, I just bought this handbag in second hand shop, and I am wondering is this handbag is authentic. There is no labels/tags. If you could help me I would be very thankful 

Pictures: 
http://imageshack.us/gal.php?id=sZimks_myZyqmavd46HQ3OCT


----------



## wannahavitall

wannahavitall said:


> heres more


Please advise if these photos alright. Thank you


----------



## jennifer_closet

Hello! I am new to this site, so I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. I just bought a pair of Chloe sunglasses from Poshmark (a site like ebay). The seller said that the sunglasses are 100% authentic, but I am a bit skeptical because they say "Designed in France" on the temple and the case has a "Made in China" sticker. I always thought Chloe was made in France? I also saw the forum on here about how Groupon was selling vouchers for fake Chloe sunglasses, so I'm hoping I didn't get passed down one of those. Please, please help me authenticate these sunnies! 

Here are some pictures. The little black dots are actually from my phone camera.

THANK YOU!!! 

ITEM: CHLOE SUNGLASSES 
ITEM #: CL2247 C01 140


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

could this be authentic??? tia! 

*Item Name: **10 PESO BID!!! AUTH  CHLOEª PADDINGTON BLACK ZIP AROUND WALLET

*
 *Item    Number: **190811460577*
 *Seller ID: **tj123010 *
 *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en *


----------



## Dee_loves_bags

Hi All,

I am interested in this bag but am not at all familiar with the Irene bag (I'm a Paraty owner and I tried googling it but all that came up were sites for fake replica bags and one old Neiman Marcus link with a bag that looks a little different. Can you please help authenticate? Thank you so much!

Item Name: CHLOE IRENE SATCHEL LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG Wood /Tan color AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 380596871515
Seller ID: designerluxuriesforless
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-IRENE...NDBAG-Wood-Tan-color-AUTHENTIC-/380596871515?


----------



## Manila128

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, can you take a photo of the inner zipper - engraving - but absolutely straight on. Likewise with the engraving in the outer hardware.*



Here you go!! Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Manila128

Manila128 said:


> Here you go!! Thank you so much for your time!



Sorry! It wouldn't let me post more than one photo at a time! Thanks again!


----------



## SusanShopper

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the details. Its an Heloise, but need to see the heatstamps, datecode the engraving on the hardware, so post photos when she arrives - it looks ok from the photos provided, but definitely want to see the important parts!
> 
> Engraving shot you have posted looks ok, but still some areas I'd like to check.
> *


She's in!   Here are some more pictures.   It's really hard to get a good picture of the hologram sticker on the inside pocket.   And it's starting to peel off, so I didn't want to play with it.   But the numbers are - C.2.29033347    Under that there is 33 a square 47.
It also came with an authenticity card that had the same hologram and number on it.  

Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## chiyome32

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the inner Chloe heatstamp.*



Hi Lecsoy,

Posting the pics of the heat stamp.. Hope it will help.. Thanks.


----------



## lindacris

Ok


----------



## stepz

hi! please authenticate this. TIA! 


Item : Paraty
Item number : 390558359420
Seller : sting458
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...4k%2FAUDKalon7xvRn4KM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lindacris

Can I have this authenticated please?


Item name:  Chloe paddington
Seller ID halohero82
Item number:  181105018180
Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2ab34544


Thanks


----------



## abby00143

If you get a chance could you check this out for me? I greatly appreciate it!

Item Name: Chloe Heloise
Seller ID: eithyeighttwelve
Item Number:121080578595
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Heloi...95?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c30f70223

Thanks!


----------



## TraceyWalford

Hi could someone please tell me how I authenticate a handbag I have just bought from ebay? Just joined this forum. Thank you very much


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi, can someone please authenticate this? Thanks!

Item Name:Chloe black S/M Paraty 1st Edition
Item Number: 271175040103
Seller ID: levanlux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...103?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f234abc67


----------



## DominoSpence

Hello!  Would anyone mind authenticating this Paraty for me?  The seller posted that it's been re-dyed and the hologram sticker seems to have gone missing, so I'm a bit wary.  TIA!

*Item Name: *Authentic CHLOE Paraty  Leather Top Handle Bag  *
Item    Number: *181103445661
 *Seller ID: *fashion-bug1
 *Link: here*http://www.ebay.com/itm/181103445661?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gingerwong

TraceyWalford said:


> Hi could someone please tell me how I authenticate a handbag I have just bought from ebay? Just joined this forum. Thank you very much


Hi and welcome to TPF.  To authenticate a bag, please go under the designers name under authenticate and provide the following details as per post #1 on this thread or here are the details below: 
----------------
Note: This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Chloe thread.

Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread. 

Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works)


If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available): (please make sure link works)
Photos 

All authentication requests must include clear photos. For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we cannot either.


Follow-up posts or those requiring a second opinion:
-Please post the link to the original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being answered by authenticators.

-Please do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.

-Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted. 

-Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this thread. 


Authenticators are NOT required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any requests and those that are not in the proper format.


Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity. 

Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to PM or just use the REPORT function (  button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.


Disclaimer 

All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.

Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.
Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.

In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!


----------



## gingerwong

Hi,

Please authenticate this paraty for me: TIA

Item: 2013 Auth Chloe Chloe Bliss Pink Small Paraty Grained Bag
Item number: 390561844532
Seller: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2013-Auth-Ch...532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aef4ccd34


----------



## mf19

gingerwong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this paraty for me: TIA
> 
> Item: 2013 Auth Chloe Chloe Bliss Pink Small Paraty Grained Bag
> Item number: 390561844532
> Seller: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2013-Auth-Ch...532?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5aef4ccd34



Hi - ****** is an authentic reseller.  You can find her official website also at hgbagsonline.com


----------



## gingerwong

mf19 said:


> Hi - ****** is an authentic reseller.  You can find her official website also at hgbagsonline.com


 

Oh, thanks so much for this information as I am eyeing another bag too!! Makes me comfortable knowing that.


----------



## mugly

Hi!

I recently got this medium marcie in ochre from a shop and i really hope its ok! i spent ages staring at it before i took it home and i THINK its ok...but i'm not really good at this and i was wondering if someone here could help me authenticate it? thanks sooo much!

Please let me know if you need me to take any more photos etc..thanks again!

















btw the leather tag is stitched a bit too far in? there shd be a 0 as the first digit but i guess the stitching covers it up..











Thanks in advance!


----------



## bussbuss

Hi,
can you pleas authenticate this Chloe Paraty bag
Item no: 290880039180
Seller:Celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Nut-L...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b9cd290c

Thank you


----------



## slg@19806

slg@19806 said:


> I can not seem to post any photos as of yet as it wont let me! I think I may have to wait until I have been a member for 5 days to get a full account, I will try again in a couple of days, there is definatley no tag I have looked everywhere, from reading some forums though some are saying if they don't have serial number it doesn't mean they are fake. Hopefully I can upload some photos for you to look at and hopefully with your experience you can authenticate it for me



I have managed to upload some photos hopefully, I will add a few more as the light isn't very good and I am having to use my PlayBook which I am. Still getting used to


----------



## slg@19806

slg@19806 said:


> I have managed to upload some photos hopefully, I will add a few more as the light isn't very good and I am having to use my PlayBook which I am. Still getting used to



And some more 
Thanks in advanced,as i said previously I brought this in a charity shop, there was no padlock with it either but would love to know if you think this is real


----------



## oxox

Item Name: *brand new* See by Chloe leather shoulder bag 
Item Number: 330894272234
Seller ID: momorainbow
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/brand-ne...WDVW&rd=1&ih=014&category=169291&cmd=ViewItem

Any ideas regarding authenticity and style would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## dixiecup_mae

item name: chloe marcie
seller name: mom's ministop shop
 can anyone pls authenticate. tia!
http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/theOtherMaE/library/chloe%20marcie?page=1
again, thank you!


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Can you please authenticate this Paddington bag?  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Paddington Large Handbag Bag Purse Camel Brown w\ Brass Hardware
Item Number: 171010327358
Seller ID: yidi49
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d102833e


----------



## cashmyjiro

Can anyone authenticate this please I have been told its fake I dont know anything about chloe bags thus was my first purchase

Chloe Ethel Handbag in Black Grained Calf Leather
Item no...281045529341
Seller....halesy1986 (422) 100%
Link....http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281045529341


----------



## phibz

Hi can you please authenticate this chloe bag. TIA!

Model:CHLOE EDITH BOWLER BAG

Bought it in a thrift store so no idea of any history at all. 
I hope the pictures are enough..thanks a lot again authenticators.


----------



## rosycheeked

hi, i purchased this item, kindly help authenticate. thanks in advance!


Item Name:SALE! Authentic CHLOE Paddington Wallet (Noir)
Item Number: 190813212804
Seller ID:little_ploy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Authen...r-/190813212804?pt=Wallet&hash=item2c6d5a9084


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you help me?

name: Authentic Chloe Paddington hobo bag
seller: borek13 ( 6 )  
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/200908617643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1174


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *Listing has ended. This looks ok from the photos provided, but none of the detailing is shown clearly. If you did purchase, then post photos when the item arrives, and we'll double check for you.*





cashmyjiro said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please I have been told its fake I dont know anything about chloe bags thus was my first purchase
> 
> Chloe Ethel Handbag in Black Grained Calf Leather
> Item no...281045529341
> Seller....halesy1986 (422) 100%
> Link....http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281045529341



What kindd of photos you looking for I did purchase the bag and desperate to see if it's genuine thanks in advance


----------



## Butterfly Daisy

Hi there!

Please authenticate this bag.  Per my email conversation with the seller, this bag came from Saks Fifth Avenue.  Her response regarding the cards and tags; "Besides Gucci and Chanel, all cards and tags are withheld by the department store to prevent unauthorized and fraudulent returns.

*Item Name:*   CHLOE 'Marcie' Medium Shoulder Bag Handbag
 *Item    Number:  *300879813732
 *Seller ID:  *designercloset281
 *Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-Marcie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/300879813732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460dd59c64*


Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly Daisy

Hi there!

Please authenticate this bag I found on eBay. Per my email conversation with theseller, this bag came from Saks Fifth Avenue. Her response regarding the cardsand tags; "Besides Gucci and Chanel, all cards and tags are withheld bythe department store to prevent unauthorized and fraudulent returns.


Item Name:   CHLOE 'Marcie' Medium Shoulder Bag Handbag
Item Number:   300879813732
Seller ID:   designercloset281
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30087981373...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=300879813732&_rdc=1

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## cupcake18

Hello! I received this brand new Chloe Marcie tote as a gift, but I'm thinking about selling it because I haven't had a chance to use it. Would love to confirm that it's authentic before I put it up for sale.

Also, it's kind of a coral/salmon pink color, but does anyone know the name of the shade? The color from the photos is so inconsistent, but this photo seems to capture the color the best: http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/c...130325_215337_zps9a0b5f02.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

Thanks so much in advance for providing this service! I really appreciate it 

*Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Marcie Medium Tote (no shoulder strap)
 *Photos: *http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/cupcake_1818/library/Chloe%20Marcie%20Medium%20Tote%20Photos?page=1* 
*


----------



## phibz

I got another bag from a thrift store. It is so cheap I got tempted again. 

Model: Chloe Paddington (i think)
Took the photo myself.

Thank you big time.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you help me?
> 
> name: Authentic Chloe Paddington hobo bag
> seller: borek13 ( 6 )
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/200908617643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1174



Can you help?


----------



## Butterfly Daisy

Hi there!

Please authenticate this bag I found on eBay. 


*Item Name:* Chloe Marcie Animation Medium Black Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Satchel Handbag
*Item Number:* 380607877079
*Seller ID:* lookatyou*
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...079?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589dff4fd7

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ceeli

please help me with this marcie

title: Chloe Marcie Black Calfskin Handbag
ID: 290886932173
seller: dancingshoes06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...173?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ba3656cd


----------



## Travanini

Hello! I am so sorry if I am not posting in the correct location.

This auction ends in less than a day and the price is too good to be true so I am sure this is fake, but from the pictures provided on the auction I am having a tough time. The dust bag looks off to me too. 

Ebay - 
Item Name: 
*Chloe Paddington big leather shoulder bag Brown and gold Padlock with key purse*
*Item Number: 310636551920*
*Seller ID: jollydealings777*
*Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310636551920*

*I am so sorry for the late post, but I didn't find you guys until today.  *


*Thank you,*
*Courtney*


----------



## JuliJenn

Good afternoon,

May I please ask for your help with this See by Chloe Linia wallet? Please let me know if any other photos are needed.  Thank you so much! 

In addition to the photos below, I have the original eBay listing:
Title:  SEE BY CHLOE Linia Zip Around Folio Leather Wallet EUC
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261188192118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller:  maxycat001 
Item #: 261188192118


----------



## Geddes

Could someone please provide the link to the information required to authenticate a Paraty as i can see it for everything but.

Thank you.


----------



## BlueKat

Please authenticate. Thank you!

Item Name: Baby Paddington
Item Number: 105825691
Seller ID: chic-boutiques
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHL...n-Black-Leather-With-Brown-Hardware/105825691


----------



## BlueKat

This one too please. TIA!

Item name: Baby Paddy
Item number: MAL277897590
Seller ID: TC Vintagewear
Link: http://www.malleries.com/chloe-black-baby-patent-leather-handbag-and-dustbag-i-97590-s-2778.html


----------



## lolahottot

Hi

Please could someone authenticate this for me please?

Item: Chloe Marcie in Nut

Seller: Mr.Kastanis

Item number:181109208122

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181109208122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks


----------



## Vain Jane

Chloe Paraty

221207425242

edis0816

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221207425242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Could you look at this please..and is it actually a small size??

Thanks


----------



## wannahavitall

Please authenticate 
Item-Black Chloe Satchel
Seller-818anderson63 
List #-160995909546

link http://www.ebay.com/itm/16099590954...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_158wt_1328

Thank you very much for your service


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hello, is this purse authentic? Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Black S/M Paraty 1st Edition w/tags Cards
Item Number: 271180535597
Seller ID: levanlux
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## bagloverny

Can someone pls authenticate this wallet for me? Thanks so much!

Item name: Chloe zippy long wallet
Seller:rosemary122011
Item no: 251253744150
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251253744150


----------



## she-ra83

Please Authenticate this Chloe!

Item Name: Chloé Paraty Python
Item Number: 230954994629
Seller ID:germanicusxi
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/230954994629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Lescoy

she-ra83 said:


> Please Authenticate this Chloe!
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Paraty Python
> Item Number: 230954994629
> Seller ID:germanicusxi
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/230954994629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



*Hi there, the photos in the listing are not ideal, a lock of stock photos. Need to see the hologram inside and be able to read it, and likewise the one on the Registration Card. Want to see the engraving on the outer hardware, and also the inner Chloe heatstamp. The dustbag shown is not for this bag - its an older dustbag, and so definitely I'd want the photos I've mentioned.
*


----------



## Lescoy

bagloverny said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this wallet for me? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Chloe zippy long wallet
> Seller:rosemary122011
> Item no: 251253744150
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251253744150



*Looks ok, although the photos aren't overly clear. I'd like to see the Chloe stamp inside that wallet, and also - if you could check to see if there is a datecode - may well not be - but good to know. Also if we can see the hologram on the Registration Card. It's not concerning me - but I like to see the details. *


----------



## Lescoy

CapsCouture90 said:


> Hello, is this purse authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Black S/M Paraty 1st Edition w/tags Cards
> Item Number: 271180535597
> Seller ID: levanlux
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



*Looks ok from the photos provided. Would be good to see the datecode and also the hologram on the Registration Card to correlate with the inner.*


----------



## Lescoy

Vain Jane said:


> Chloe Paraty
> 
> 221207425242
> 
> edis0816
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221207425242?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Could you look at this please..and is it actually a small size??
> 
> Thanks



*Hi there - this looks like a Small. Definitely want to see the datecode, the hologram the engraving on the hardware etc. Just so we can actually see the detailing if possible. *


----------



## cdcopeland

DESPERATE!  NEED HELP!  I just won this and I'm kind of concerned it's not authentic.  Please help!!!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
Item Number: 160996768189
Seller ID:  jowal74
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...6sXymhERcKNDELqRVZMH4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Lescoy

cdcopeland said:


> DESPERATE!  NEED HELP!  I just won this and I'm kind of concerned it's not authentic.  Please help!!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
> Item Number: 160996768189
> Seller ID:  jowal74
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...6sXymhERcKNDELqRVZMH4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



*Hi, really can't authenticate definitively from these photos. Need to see the datecode inside the bag, the hologram and be able to read it. Also want to see the engraving on the inner zipper straight on and not angled and also the engraving on the outer hardware.*


----------



## Butterfly Daisy

Butterfly Daisy said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. Per my email conversation with the seller, this bag came from Saks Fifth Avenue. Her response regarding the cards and tags; "Besides Gucci and Chanel, all cards and tags are withheld by the department store to prevent unauthorized and fraudulent returns.
> 
> *Item Name:* CHLOE 'Marcie' Medium Shoulder Bag Handbag
> *Item Number: *300879813732
> *Seller ID: *designercloset281
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-GUARANTEED-AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-Marcie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-/300879813732?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460dd59c64*
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

Hi, will someone PLEASE help me?!?!?!? I just won this bag but want to make sure it is authentic before payment is sent. Sorry for the double initial post. I'm new here and still learning the ropes.


----------



## Lescoy

Butterfly Daisy said:


> Hi, will someone PLEASE help me?!?!?!? I just won this bag but want to make sure it is authentic before payment is sent. Sorry for the double initial post. I'm new here and still learning the ropes.



*Hi, this Marcie looks fine from the photos provided. It is clearly a store 'non return' hence the marker pen through the heatstamp.

The seller, TBH - cards and tags are not always withheld, so that information IMO is not correct. Often the stores remove the tags from the bag - i.e., Registration Card etc., and these may be put into a stock drawer and they can be mixed up. It rather depends if you put a lot of store in the tags, or are more interested in the bag IMO.
*


----------



## Vain Jane

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this looks like a Small. Definitely want to see the datecode, the hologram the engraving on the hardware etc. Just so we can actually see the detailing if possible. *


 

dub123.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=8BMTSIBeUoaAcGCEfmNCob0ymook306GPI8vV%2fVkvVg%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fODk5WDE2MDA%3d%2f%24T2eC16N%2c%21ysE9sy0hYv-BRWwQ9JJ8g%7e%7e60_0.JPGdub123.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=8BMTSIBeUoaAcGCEfmNCob0ymook306GPI8vV%2fVkvVg%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fODk5WDE2MDA%3d%2f%24T2eC16VHJHwE9n8iiHNLBRWwQ-R1p%21%7e%7e60_0.JPGdub123.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=8BMTSIBeUoaAcGCEfmNCob0ymook306GPI8vV%2fVkvVg%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fODk5WDE2MDA%3d%2f%24T2eC16hHJHYE9nzpgIWLBRWwSorqN%21%7e%7e60_0.JPGdub123.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=8BMTSIBeUoaAcGCEfmNCob0ymook306GPI8vV%2fVkvVg%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fODk5WDE2MDA%3d%2f%24T2eC16VHJHQE9nzEymDqBRWwStrEwQ%7e%7e60_0.JPGdub123.mail.live.com/Handlers/ImageProxy.mvc?bicild=&canary=8BMTSIBeUoaAcGCEfmNCob0ymook306GPI8vV%2fVkvVg%3d0&url=http%3a%2f%2fi.ebayimg.com%2f00%2fs%2fODk5WDE2MDA%3d%2f%24T2eC16R%2c%21zoE9s5ne3VmBRWwT1tDqw%7e%7e60_0.JPG

wierd but does work!!!  ...is date code the stamped leather tag

Thanks again


----------



## Vain Jane

spelling on round tag...shouledr??????

Thanks again


----------



## she-ra83

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the photos in the listing are not ideal, a lock of stock photos. Need to see the hologram inside and be able to read it, and likewise the one on the Registration Card. Want to see the engraving on the outer hardware, and also the inner Chloe heatstamp. The dustbag shown is not for this bag - its an older dustbag, and so definitely I'd want the photos I've mentioned.
> *



The missing pics!


----------



## spaceyjacy

Hi everyone, can anyone help me authenticate this Edith. Thanks!!!!


----------



## jonesyc

Hi, would you ladies be able to authenticate this chloe paraty please? I hope I've done this correctly, only done this on the mulberry forum before. Thank you very much.

Item name: chloe paraty medium bag black
Item number: 151019153874
Seller ID: schoolofmakeup
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151019153874


----------



## docringram

My dear Lescoy, at your convenience, please take a look at this small silverado, a bit of an impulse buy and I would very much like some peace of mind regarding authenticity.  My concerns are primarily that the snap is not magnetic and the leather, while it feels wonderful, is much lighter than that of my hobo (pictured for size comparison). My apologies for the glare, I promise I used no flash and waited for an overcast day, but the bag is very shiny! The first number in the date code is 07. TIA and hope all is well!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi, 

please authenticate these two bags for me. tia!

*Item Name: **EUC Authentic Chloe Paddington Chocolate Brown Large Purse/Satchel/Phenomenal!!!

*
 *Item    Number: **121088963418*
 *Seller ID: **orange-yellow *
 *Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/121088963418?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

*
*Item Name: **AUTHENTIC Beautiful Red Leather Chloe Paddington in EXCELLENT CONDITION!!

*
 *Item    Number: **181113174099*
 *Seller ID: **halohero82 *
 *Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/181113174099?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks again!
*


----------



## cdcopeland

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, really can't authenticate definitively from these photos. Need to see the datecode inside the bag, the hologram and be able to read it. Also want to see the engraving on the inner zipper straight on and not angled and also the engraving on the outer hardware.*


Thanks for your help.  I have some new pics that I have attached.  I hope these will help.


----------



## phibz

phibz said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this chloe bag. TIA!
> 
> Model:CHLOE EDITH BOWLER BAG
> 
> Bought it in a thrift store so no idea of any history at all.
> I hope the pictures are enough..thanks a lot again authenticators.


Hi Authenticators!  I dont know why I got skipped. I would like to know if im doing something wrong so I can do better next time. I have been checking my posts almost everyday for quite sometime and im just sad to know that I got no feedback. I know you are not oblige to reply to us but I just really wanna know what I need to do to get your attention. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dixiecup_mae

hi all. can someone please authenticate this see by chloe yellow bag. i don't really know the exact name. hope the pictures help. thank you so much in advance!

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/theOtherMaE/library/chloe%20yellow%20bag?page=1

and this marcie bag too pls. again, many thanks in advance! 

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/theOtherMaE/library/chloe marcie?page=1


----------



## cupcake18

Hi! I hope you don't mind if I post this again, but I couldn't seem to find a response.

Would love to get someone's thoughts on whether this bag is authentic. Thank you so much!

*Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Marcie Medium Tote (no shoulder strap)
 *Photos: *http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/cupcake_1818/library/Chloe%20Marcie%20Medium%20Tote%20Photos?page=1*
*



cupcake18 said:


> Hello! I received this brand new Chloe Marcie tote as a gift, but I'm thinking about selling it because I haven't had a chance to use it. Would love to confirm that it's authentic before I put it up for sale.
> 
> Also, it's kind of a coral/salmon pink color, but does anyone know the name of the shade? The color from the photos is so inconsistent, but this photo seems to capture the color the best: http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/c...130325_215337_zps9a0b5f02.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for providing this service! I really appreciate it
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Marcie Medium Tote (no shoulder strap)
> *Photos: *http://s1298.photobucket.com/user/cupcake_1818/library/Chloe%20Marcie%20Medium%20Tote%20Photos?page=1*
> *


----------



## sweet_joi

Hi. I was wondering if I could get some feedback on whether this bag is authentic. The stitching on the front right had of the bag is what concerns me.

Thanks


----------



## Aelfin

I just bought this Chloe Marcie Medium bag in Nut and I *just* noticed that the stitching on the front is sort of wonky around one of the circles. Is it real? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1695-Ch...ut-/171017988004?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120


Item: Chloe Marcie Medium
Seller #:1508
Seller: MissMela114
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1695-Ch...ut-/171017988004?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:1120

Thanks again!


----------



## MissNano

Can you lovely ladies please authenticate this pair of Chloe scalloped flats? Thank you so much!

http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967.jpg
http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967-1.jpg
http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967-2.jpg
http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967-3.jpg
http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967-4.jpg
http://d3d71ba2asa5oz.cloudfront.net/42000425/images/0313msu2967-5.jpg


----------



## mf19

Hi - I believe this is fine but just confirming. Thank you! 

Item: Paraty (private selling)


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

please help me authenticate this chloe. It comes from a reputable seller.....  tia! 

*Item Name: **CHLOE' SOFT LEATHER PADDINGTON HANDBAG In Taupe 100% Authentic!!*


 *Item    Number: *251255866652

 *Seller ID:  yesino408*
 *Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/251255866652?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

*


----------



## MissNano

Could you lovely ladies authenticate a pair of Chloe scalloped flats? Thank you so much!

*Item Name*: Chloe 0313MSU2967 Red Flats Skimmers Women Shoes 37.5
*Seller*: discountdesignerwarehouse
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-0313M...-/400457520236?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## mugly

Hi, soz for reposting but I really need help!

medium marcie in ochre...bought from shop





































please let me know if you need any better pictures. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tatiana6909

*hi,

please authenticate this.. tia!

Item Name: *
* Auth Chloe Paddington Small Metallic Leather Shoulder  Satchel Bag cc

* 
*Item    Number: **230959520137*
 *Seller ID: **vietsky10*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Chloe-Paddington-Small-Metallic-Leather-Shoulder-Satchel-Bag-cc-/230959520137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35c6429989

thanks!
*


----------



## Aelfin

bagloverny said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this wallet for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## LovelyG

I'm new to this forum and I'm tired of being robbed off my money as a result of buying knock offs. Can you please authenticate this one? Thank you so much.


Item name: Chloe Paraty Military Medium Emerald Coast Satchel Brand New With Tags

Item no: 321101260097

Seller ID: AVR805

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Chloe-Paraty...omain_211&hash=item4ac3206541#ht_19501wt_1026


----------



## doppelganger

Dear ladies,
I just received this Front Pocket Paddington. The leather is really nice but there are couple things bothering me:
The leather on the bottom of the bag is much smoother than other parts;
The bag has golden hardware but all zippers are silver? 

Please kindly let me know what you ladies think. Thanks a ton!


----------



## rahma

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Medium Eggplant GHW
Item Number:130886697558
Seller ID:bagmad73
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C.../130886697558?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123

please help me authenticated this bag.n why is it this item been relisted?im not very good with ebay.tq so much!


----------



## MissNano

MissNano said:


> Could you lovely ladies authenticate a pair of Chloe scalloped flats? Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name*: Chloe 0313MSU2967 Red Flats Skimmers Women Shoes 37.5
> *Seller*: discountdesignerwarehouse
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-0313M...-/400457520236?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123



Hi ladies! This ends in a few hours, so any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chicebou

* Sac a Main Noir CHLOE EDITH BOWLING Bowler shoulder bag handbag tasche bolsos*

121059026185  
chic-boutiques


Hello, could someone kindly take a look at this edith please, thank you


----------



## cashmyjiro

I was to include more photos once i got it ive took some of the labels and stuff 

Original post #1170 
Reply #1174
Thanks so much 



cashmyjiro said:


> Can anyone authenticate this please I have been told its fake I dont know anything about chloe bags thus was my first purchase
> 
> Chloe Ethel Handbag in Black Grained Calf Leather
> Item no...281045529341
> Seller....halesy1986 (422) 100%
> Link....http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=281045529341


----------



## Lescoy

chicebou said:


> * Sac a Main Noir CHLOE EDITH BOWLING Bowler shoulder bag handbag tasche bolsos*
> 
> 121059026185
> chic-boutiques
> 
> 
> Hello, could someone kindly take a look at this edith please, thank you



*Looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> I was to include more photos once i got it ive took some of the labels and stuff
> 
> Original post #1170
> Reply #1174
> Thanks so much


*Hi, I'm having issues with the photos in the eBay listing. Why were you told this was fake?*


----------



## mf19

Hi Lescoy:

Could you take a look at #1215 on page 81 (direct link: http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...s-use-format-post-775574-81.html#post24368939)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lescoy

rahma said:


> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Medium Eggplant GHW
> Item Number:130886697558
> Seller ID:bagmad73
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C.../130886697558?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123
> 
> please help me authenticated this bag.n why is it this item been relisted?im not very good with ebay.tq so much!



*Looks ok from the photos provided. If it has been relisted, its possible that someone bid and won and then didn't pay. Its rather difficult to know, and if you are concerned, I'd ask the seller.*


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> Hi Lescoy:
> 
> Could you take a look at #1215 on page 81 (direct link: http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...s-use-format-post-775574-81.html#post24368939)
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Please repost your request.*


----------



## Lescoy

*Authentication Requests - 

Please repost if you still require authentication of an item. I will try to get to them as quickly as possible. However, if you choose to post photos of items only - i.e., no auction link - then these requests will not be authenticated.

Please remember that this service is voluntary, and there is no obligation for authenticators to respond to all requests.

Thank you.


*


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, I'm having issues with the photos in the eBay listing. Why were you told this was fake?*



I sold it on ebay as i needed money and the buyer sent it back saying it was a bad fake and left me negative feedback I was wondering maybe if she just didnt like the condition of it and thats why she said it was fake or if it was fake as ive never had a chloe bag before so wouldnt know


----------



## mf19

Lescoy said:


> *Please repost your request.*



I am only posting photos as this was not purchased through an auction site.  If you can have a look I would sincerely appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> I sold it on ebay as i needed money and the buyer sent it back saying it was a bad fake and left me negative feedback I was wondering maybe if she just didnt like the condition of it and thats why she said it was fake or if it was fake as ive never had a chloe bag before so wouldnt know



*OK - let me see if I can get those eBay photos to load for me.*


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> I am only posting photos as this was not purchased through an auction site.  If you can have a look I would sincerely appreciate it.  Thank you!



*Hardware photo is not clear enough - need to see that clear and not blurred.*


----------



## Lescoy

mf19 said:


> Hi - ****** is an authentic reseller.  You can find her official website also at hgbagsonline.com



*Can I just point out that whilst there are a lot of legitimate resellers/consigners etc., it is always prudent to have an item checked prior to purchase, irrespective of who the seller is.*


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> I sold it on ebay as i needed money and the buyer sent it back saying it was a bad fake and left me negative feedback I was wondering maybe if she just didnt like the condition of it and thats why she said it was fake or if it was fake as ive never had a chloe bag before so wouldnt know



*Hi there, the eBay link you posted, was that the listing which you sold from? I'm only getting one photo showing. *


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the eBay link you posted, was that the listing which you sold from? I'm only getting one photo showing. *



No that was the original listing when I bought it I noticed its only showing one photo it had loads when I bought heres my listing see if that works... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Ethel-Handbag-Black-Grained-Calf-Leather-/321079479581 
Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> No that was the original listing when I bought it I noticed its only showing one photo it had loads when I bought heres my listing see if that works... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Ethel-Handbag-Black-Grained-Calf-Leather-/321079479581
> Thanks!



*Hi there - ok you have a mixed up bag here. The hangtags are fake, the dustbag is fake.  You have a swatch of leather which is indicative of a fake. Is the swatch of leather the same type of leather as the bag itself?*


----------



## chicebou

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided.*


Many thanks lescoy


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - ok you have a mixed up bag here. The hangtags are fake, the dustbag is fake.  You have a swatch of leather which is indicative of a fake. Is the swatch of leather the same type of leather as the bag itself?*


No its the same colour but feels different from the leather on the bag


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> No its the same colour but feels different from the leather on the bag



*The circular tag is unquestionably fake - its got all the marks of a fake. The swatch of leather is a major issue in that swatches only come with fakes (there may be some exceptions - but this isn't one of them). The dustbag is fake. The clips - do they have Chloe engraved on them anywhere?*


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *The circular tag is unquestionably fake - its got all the marks of a fake. The swatch of leather is a major issue in that swatches only come with fakes (there may be some exceptions - but this isn't one of them). The dustbag is fake. The clips - do they have Chloe engraved on them anywhere?*



No they dont 
Theres nothing I can do now  but least if its fake I'll know rather than thinking its genuine I thought I had just bought a well used and loved chloe :thumbup:
Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> No they dont
> Theres nothing I can do now  but least if its fake I'll know rather than thinking its genuine I thought I had just bought a well used and loved chloe :thumbup:
> Thanks



*Hi, the issue is that the details on the bag itself look ok. The inner heatstamp is a little deep, but the glazed leather may be causing that. The hologram looks ok. The engraving on the zipper pulls looks ok. Chloe do manufacture in Hungary - its the dustbag, and tags - they are unquestionably fake, and even if they weren't they aren't for this bag in any case, as it shows as a 4SS which is 2004 Spring/Summer which its not - so its why there is a fake dustbag and tags with the item. When did you buy this?*


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, the issue is that the details on the bag itself look ok. The inner heatstamp is a little deep, but the glazed leather may be causing that. The hologram looks ok. The engraving on the zipper pulls looks ok. Chloe do manufacture in Hungary - its the dustbag, and tags - they are unquestionably fake, and even if they weren't they aren't for this bag in any case, as it shows as a 4SS which is 2004 Spring/Summer which its not - so its why there is a fake dustbag and tags with the item. When did you buy this?*



I bought it in jan this year from seller...halesy1986


----------



## Lescoy

cashmyjiro said:


> I bought it in jan this year from seller...halesy1986



*OK - see that you left further feedback stating the bag is fake. Has the seller contacted you? 

The thing is - that based on the photos of the bag, detailing looks ok on several points the issue is the tag/dustbag but that doesn't make the bag fake IKWIM.
*


----------



## cdcopeland

cdcopeland said:


> Thanks for your help.  I have some new pics that I have attached.  I hope these will help.


Reposting for help.  Thank you!!!


----------



## cashmyjiro

Lescoy said:


> *OK - see that you left further feedback stating the bag is fake. Has the seller contacted you?
> 
> The thing is - that based on the photos of the bag, detailing looks ok on several points the issue is the tag/dustbag but that doesn't make the bag fake IKWIM.
> *



Yes the seller said it was genuine and if I can prove its fake shed give me most of my money back but I didnt know how to get it proved and the buyer that bought it from me was very rude and siad it was definitely fake and a terrible fake it was just all wrong 
Thanks for all your help and time I really appreciate it


----------



## Lescoy

cdcopeland said:


> Reposting for help.  Thank you!!!



*Please repost the photos - and if there was a listing - that as well.*


----------



## cdcopeland

cdcopeland said:


> DESPERATE!  NEED HELP!  I just won this and I'm kind of concerned it's not authentic.  Please help!!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
> Item Number: 160996768189
> Seller ID:  jowal74
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...6sXymhERcKNDELqRVZMH4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Here are additional photos from my original post.


----------



## Lescoy

cdcopeland said:


> Here are additional photos from my original post.



*Need clear photo of that engraving - also the hologram inside and on the Registration Card - *


----------



## rahma

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided. If it has been relisted, its possible that someone bid and won and then didn't pay. Its rather difficult to know, and if you are concerned, I'd ask the seller.*



hi lescoy,

tq so much for ur help.the seller is really nice.im sending the payment tmrw.can't wait for my paraty!!


----------



## CapsCouture90

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided. Would be good to see the datecode and also the hologram on the Registration Card to correlate with the inner.*



The seller posted more photos! They also relisted the item, so here is the new info. What's the difference between a Paraty 1st edition and the most recent bags? Thanks!!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Black S/M Paraty 1st Edition w/tags Cards
Item Number: 271188131003
Seller ID: levanlux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271188131003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## doppelganger

Reposting due to absent of original link:


Item Name: Chloe paddington Black Gold Leather Satchel Bag Purse X Large
 Item    Number:  N/A
 Seller ID: heaven4bid
 Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chl...d-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Purse-X-Large/106132735

I have bought this bag. I put more pictures in page 82 of this thread, #1222. 
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## mf19

Lescoy said:


> *Hardware photo is not clear enough - need to see that clear and not blurred.*



Here's the additional photo... Thank you again


----------



## dixiecup_mae

hi all. can someone please authenticate this see by chloe yellow bag. i don't really know the exact name. hope the pictures help. thank you so much in advance!

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/th...w bag?page=1

and this marcie bag too pls. again, many thanks in advance! 

http://s1267.photobucket.com/user/th...0marcie?page=1


----------



## MissNano

MissNano said:


> Could you lovely ladies authenticate a pair of Chloe scalloped flats? Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name*: Chloe 0313MSU2967 Red Flats Skimmers Women Shoes 37.5
> *Seller*: discountdesignerwarehouse
> *Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400462749236



Reposting. Thank you Lescoy!


----------



## dirgni

Lescoy,
I was wondering if you please could look at the photos of my marcie and tell me if it's the real deal...
I bought it on ebay
Seller: 858viva
Item number: 251258790818
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-TEAL-...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8030e3a2
I hope the photos I've attached are helpful...
Thank you so much!


----------



## dirgni

Lescoy,
I also have my eyes on this two bags on ebay:
Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Gray Leather
Seller: gomo 0201
Item number: 200915115819
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200915115819?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

the other one is:
Chloe medium paraty
Seller:fashionhd2012
 Item number: 	321108239986
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321108239986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so very much! you always amaze me!


----------



## mlmurray13

Item name: CHLOE ivory putty square silverado tote hand bag
Item number: 300891512294
Seller: dresdale
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300891512294&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=36381727042


----------



## avicii21

Hi ladies,

Can anyone please authenticate this pair for me? I've been looking for one everywhere, but this one has different zippers (no zipper pull, zipper is black and I believe the others have gold zippers?) and the soles also look unfinished, different from the others I've seen. Please help!

Item Name: Chloe Susanna Boots
 Item    Number: 221214980069
 Seller ID: bmwprentice
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221214980069?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance! Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi Lescoy,

I'd like to check if this Paddington is authentic. Please help. TIA!

Item Name: Auth Chloe Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Made In Italy
Item Number: 130888541220
Seller ID: deals_day
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7990a424

thanks again!


----------



## weiyux3

x and I just want to make sure that it is authentic.
I couldn't find much information about the bag online.
I took many pictures to try and get all the details.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## katwag89

Need help

Chloe petal deerskin

Seller: ruelalala

Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221213990935&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=69341570499


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Can you please authenticate this Paddington bag?  Thank you!!!

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Paddington Large Handbag Bag Purse Camel Brown w\ Brass Hardware
Item Number: 181121063211
Seller ID: yidi49
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2ba8192b


----------



## figero

I believe this bag is an older Chloe Paddington- but I do not know when it was made. The bag does not have a serial number. No Chole imprint on the key. The bag was in horrible (soiled condition inside and out) when I found it  at a church sale several years ago.  I had the bag cleaned /reconditioned and it was re-dyed.  It is a crème color. Leather is very supple and in very good condition. 
Not an auction item

Item: Chloe paddington 
http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGnewREDO1.jpg
http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4.jpg
http://http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4D.jpg
http://http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4D.jpg[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4A.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4C.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4E.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4F.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6A.jpg[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thank you for your help!
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Robyn Loraine

item name: chloe marcie crossbody
seller: willow-wear
item #: 290894200253
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290894200253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

figero said:


> I believe this bag is an older Chloe Paddington- but I do not know when it was made. The bag does not have a serial number. No Chole imprint on the key. The bag was in horrible (soiled condition inside and out) when I found it  at a church sale several years ago.  I had the bag cleaned /reconditioned and it was re-dyed.  It is a crème color. Leather is very supple and in very good condition.
> Not an auction item
> 
> Item: Chloe paddington
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGnewREDO1.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4.jpg
> http://http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4D.jpg
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4A.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4C.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4E.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4F.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6A.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Thank you for your help!
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*Hi - your links are not working - I've managed to view one - which shows the padlock and from that - this is fake. If you want to post photos of the bag, I will recheck, but the padlock is not authentic.*
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


----------



## Lescoy

Robyn Loraine said:


> item name: chloe marcie crossbody
> seller: willow-wear
> item #: 290894200253
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290894200253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*This looks ok from the photos provided, however, would be useful to see the datecode tag and also the hologram. Seller hasn't really shown the detailing, but the overall 'look' of the Marcie is not causing me concern. Just always good to check details. *


----------



## Lescoy

lovedesignerbag said:


> Can you please authenticate this Paddington bag?  Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Paddington Large Handbag Bag Purse Camel Brown w\ Brass Hardware
> Item Number: 181121063211
> Seller ID: yidi49
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2ba8192b



*Photos are a horrible colour! Want to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the main plate taken straight on and not angled. Side buckles to check engraving. The bag looks ok so far, but its best to check details. *


----------



## Lescoy

katwag89 said:


> Need help
> 
> Chloe petal deerskin
> 
> Seller: ruelalala
> 
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=221213990935&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=69341570499



*Hi there, this looks ok, but would like to see the engraving on the outer hardware, and also the hologram on the Registration Card, just to double check. Not screaming fake at all - I just like to see the details.*


----------



## Lescoy

weiyux3 said:


> x and I just want to make sure that it is authentic.
> I couldn't find much information about the bag online.
> I took many pictures to try and get all the details.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



*I'm sorry but you are not supposed to post links to your own listings. It is against Forum Rules. *


----------



## CapsCouture90

CapsCouture90 said:


> The seller posted more photos! They also relisted the item, so here is the new info. What's the difference between a Paraty 1st edition and the most recent bags? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Black S/M Paraty 1st Edition w/tags Cards
> Item Number: 271188131003
> Seller ID: levanlux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271188131003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



The auction ended and the bag was re-listed, so here is the new link. There is a new seller ID for this, which makes me suspicious... Let me know what you think!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Black S/M Paraty 1st Edition w/tags Cards
Item Number: 271192356912
Seller ID: september9512
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271192356912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dirgni

Hi there,
could you please have a look at this Marcie. I bought it and can't wait to use but as long as I don't know if it's authentic, it stays in its dustbag on the shelf...Thanks! 
I hope this message is attached to a quote of my old post with the pics...
If not I'll just post the pics again....


----------



## dirgni

dirgni said:


> Lescoy,
> I was wondering if you please could look at the photos of my marcie and tell me if it's the real deal...
> I bought it on ebay
> Seller: 858viva
> Item number: 251258790818
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-TEAL-...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8030e3a2
> I hope the photos I've attached are helpful...
> Thank you so much!



ATTACHED IMAGES

Let's see if the pics show up now...
Well if not not would you please be so kind and look at page 84 with my original post? I know it's a hassle but I've deleted the pics already on my computer....Thanks!


----------



## figero

Lescoy said:


> figero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this bag is an older Chloe Paddington- but I do not know when it was made. The bag does not have a serial number. No Chole imprint on the key. The bag was in horrible (soiled condition inside and out) when I found it  at a church sale several years ago.  I had the bag cleaned /reconditioned and it was re-dyed.  It is a crème color. Leather is very supple and in very good condition.
> Not an auction item
> 
> Item: Chloe paddington
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGnewREDO1.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4.jpg
> http://http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4D.jpg
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4A.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4C.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4E.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4F.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6A.jpg[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Thank you for your help!
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*Hi - your links are not working - I've managed to view one - which shows the padlock and from that - this is fake. If you want to post photos of the bag, I will recheck, but the padlock is not authentic.*
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thank you for the response. Is it possible the padlock may not be correct yet the bag is authentic? Trying to add the links again below and figured out how to load them. Thanks again for your time to look again. Jessie .
> 
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGnewREDO5.jpg
> griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGnewREDO6.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeBAGredo3.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4A.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4C.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4D.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4E.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag4F.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6.jpg
> http://griffengarb.com/purseforum/chloeCREAMbag6A.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## SweetDaisy05

*Item Number:* 221212217928
*Seller ID:* hpzapper
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...5dNssPAJb%2BAtmuxTY7M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I decided to get this purse authenticated because I cannot find the hologram sticker.  I really like the purse, so Im hoping the sticker fell off.


----------



## linzi381

Hi!  I'm wondering if I can get this authenticated...I've been eyeing this in Bloomie's and this seems like it might be too good to be true.  From what I read here, ****** is a reputable seller, but I thought I would double-check with the experts!

Item name: 2013 Auth Chloe Bliss Pink Medium Paraty Grained Bag
Item number: 400467368498
Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Auth-C...498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d3db71a32

Thanks so much!


----------



## Manila128

Manila128 said:


> Here you go!! Thank you so much for your time!



Hello! I am just reporting the photos that were requested for authentication. Thank you so much again!!


----------



## Manila128

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, can you take a photo of the inner zipper - engraving - but absolutely straight on. Likewise with the engraving in the outer hardware.*



Thanks again for your time! Here are the photos requested.


----------



## Manila128

Manila128 said:


> Thanks again for your time! Here are the photos requested.



Sorry! It wouldn't let me post more than one photo!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

SweetDaisy05 said:


> *Item Number:* 221212217928
> *Seller ID:* hpzapper
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...5dNssPAJb%2BAtmuxTY7M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to get this purse authenticated because I cannot find the hologram sticker. I really like the purse, so Im hoping the sticker fell off.


 

The seller is going to mail me the hologram, so I think I'm OK.   I would still appreciate if you could check to make sure the purse is authentic.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lescoy said:


> *This looks ok from the photos provided, however, would be useful to see the datecode tag and also the hologram. Seller hasn't really shown the detailing, but the overall 'look' of the Marcie is not causing me concern. Just always good to check details. *


Thanks Lescoy! I also wanted to ask, and I know they don't have much in the way of pictures, but does the shape of this bag http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/cuore/item/3p0580-161-43g/ look right to you? I've done some research on this site and it seems to be mostly legit but I wanted to check with a Chloe expert anyway. Thanks!


----------



## dinotan

Hi Everyone,

COuld u help me authentic this CHloe Paddington

Thx so much


----------



## MrsSwanson

Can you please help me authenticate this chloe marcie bag


----------



## MrsSwanson

Here's another picture it won't let me upload together -fail


----------



## MrsSwanson

Another picture for chloe marcie bag 
Thanks for your help! X


----------



## Robyn Loraine

posting this more officially now, hopefully it'll get noticed. I appreciate all your help on this forum  
item:chloe marcie crossbody
seller:CUORE shop
link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/c...p0580-161-43g/ 
Thanks!


----------



## lindylee

I just sold this bag on bonanza and the seller just informed me that it's a fake.  I bought it from Erica at ******.  Can you please confirm that it is authentic?


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHLOE-MARCIE-BNWT-2013-Small-Med-Black/103130715

I'm a wreck over this!!  My first online selling nightmare!!

Thank you!!


----------



## lindylee

lindylee said:


> I just sold this bag on bonanza and the seller just informed me that it's a fake. I bought it from Erica at ******. Can you please confirm that it is authentic?
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHLOE-MARCIE-BNWT-2013-Small-Med-Black/103130715
> 
> I'm a wreck over this!! My first online selling nightmare!!
> 
> Thank you!!


 

I meant to say the buyer claimed it was a fake.  And to make it clear I do no think it is fake.  I think very highly of Erica and HG Bags.


----------



## mlmurray13

Item name: chloe dark brown leather paddington bag satchel
Item number: 360637993642
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=360637993642&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=29482089639


----------



## katwag89

Chloe paraty petal deerskin
Seller: shutifsafe
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200912966948&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=09915994596

Seems fishy and she will only send me close up pics of the hardware


----------



## babydaw1217

Please help me authenticate this bag!
Item Name: AUTH Chloe Handbag Marcie Pre-Owned Satchel
Item Number: 230964633850
Seller ID: truebrand79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230964633850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks Lescoy! I also wanted to ask, and I know they don't have much in the way of pictures, but does the shape of this bag http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/cuore/item/3p0580-161-43g/ look right to you? I've done some research on this site and it seems to be mostly legit but I wanted to check with a Chloe expert anyway. Thanks!


Bump? Sorry if I'm being annoying


----------



## mayaennsra

Can you please help me! I bought the bag 3 months back, without any documentation from the seller to prove authentication.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi,

please authenticate this Edit for me. tia! 

Item Name: CHLOE Edith Overnight Jumbo Tote - AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 151033826198
Seller ID: e-bags*23
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CHLOE-Edith-...Domain_211&hash=item232a514b96#ht_1806wt_1139

thanks again!


----------



## Rosyposycozy

Hello, I purchased this bag on eBay and I'm doubting the authenticity because I've heard this bag with the blinged out lock only comes in silver. Please help authenticate, thanks in advance

Name- Limited edition Chloe paddington
seller-presleylove7 (recently changed name)
item number-130894632430
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-handb...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here are some of my own pics-
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2300_zpsc793be19.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2301_zpsd3491770.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2302_zpsa805674c.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2303_zpsa9e3657a.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2304_zps3f573ee1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2306_zpsbad93ac3.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2308_zps3526cf29.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2309_zps41770dbb.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2310_zps88c4b4f7.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c71/glitterbabe1982/IMG_2311_zpsd02e6a70.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

lindylee said:


> I meant to say the buyer claimed it was a fake.  And to make it clear I do no think it is fake.  I think very highly of Erica and HG Bags.



*Hi, need more photos - i.e., hologram, inner heatstamp, inner zipper pull, outer hardware to check engraving. Not enough showing in the listing photos I'm afraid.*


----------



## Lescoy

Robyn Loraine said:


> Bump? Sorry if I'm being annoying



*Not enough in the way of detailing in the photos to give a definitive determination.*


----------



## Lescoy

katwag89 said:


> Chloe paraty petal deerskin
> Seller: shutifsafe
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=200912966948&index=4&nav=WATCHING&nid=09915994596
> 
> Seems fishy and she will only send me close up pics of the hardware



*Not enough detailing showing.*


----------



## mf19

mf19 said:


> I am only posting photos as this was not purchased through an auction site.  If you can have a look I would sincerely appreciate it.  Thank you!





Lescoy said:


> *Hardware photo is not clear enough - need to see that clear and not blurred.*



Here are the additional photos you asked for.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

*They aren't clear - they need to be crisp and sharp.*


----------



## styx1804

hello, 
can you please authenticate these 2 Chloe bags for me. Thank you so much in advance.

1. Item Name: CHLOE Paddington
Item Number: 261205257192
Seller ID: l1ssken
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/261205257192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1415


2. Item Name: CHLOE Paddington
Item Number: 251265333872
Seller ID:y-office
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/251265333872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1415


----------



## Lescoy

styx1804 said:


> hello,
> can you please authenticate these 2 Chloe bags for me. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 1. Item Name: CHLOE Paddington
> Item Number: 261205257192
> Seller ID: l1ssken
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/261205257192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1415
> 
> 
> 2. Item Name: CHLOE Paddington
> Item Number: 251265333872
> Seller ID:y-office
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/251265333872?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1415



*Need more photos for both. 

Inner heatstamp, plate taken straight on to check engraving, datecode, all taken straight on and not angled.
*


----------



## styx1804

Lescoy said:


> *Need more photos for both.
> 
> Inner heatstamp, plate taken straight on to check engraving, datecode, all taken straight on and not angled.
> *


Hi, 
thank you for your fast reply. I requested the photos from the sellers, once I get them will upload them.
In case they do not provide it, I am sure, they are fake.


----------



## lindylee

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, need more photos - i.e., hologram, inner heatstamp, inner zipper pull, outer hardware to check engraving. Not enough showing in the listing photos I'm afraid.*


 

Here is a link that has more photos.  I may need to send a few more but hopefully these will help.
Thanks for your help!

http://s114.photobucket.com/user/ll...t=3&o=23&_suid=136691081298508829320258802508


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lescoy said:


> *Not enough in the way of detailing in the photos to give a definitive determination.*


Dang, I figured that would be the case. Well at least if I decide to do it paypal does buyer protection on all websites now...

Any opinions on this one?
Style: Marcie 
seller:kaitorikomachi 
link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/co1301167/


----------



## dirgni

dirgni said:


> Lescoy,
> I was wondering if you please could look at the photos of my marcie and tell me if it's the real deal...
> I bought it on ebay
> Seller: 858viva
> Item number: 251258790818
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-TEAL-...818?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8030e3a2
> I hope the photos I've attached are helpful...
> Thank you so much!




Thank you so very much! you always amaze me![/QUOTE]

I am not sure if the photos will show up in a quote. Since I don't have them anymore could you please refer to the listing on page 84and the photos i posted there. Sorry for the hassle....
Thank you so much


----------



## Many_Purses

Please help me to authenticate this handbag. My friend is bought it from eBay and want to know if its the real thing since it just come with the Chloe dust bag.

Item name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
Item #: 190824443204 (ended)
Seller ID: la*style!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190824443204

I took the pictures the best I could. let me know if you need more. 
Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## lindylee

lindylee said:


> Here is a link that has more photos.  I may need to send a few more but hopefully these will help.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/user/ll...t=3&o=23&_suid=136691081298508829320258802508


 

here is an updated link to the photos required to authenticate.  Thanks!

http://s114.photobucket.com/user/lleddinger/library/Chloe Marcie 2013

thank you!!


----------



## komakim

Hi Lescoy! I've been looking for a paraty and was wondering if you could authenticate this one?
Item name: Chloe Paraty- Small black leather
Item #:230966254193
Seller ID:  lindsey8797
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paraty-Bag-small-black-leather-/230966254193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c6a95a71#shId

Thank you so much!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi! bumping... thanks!



tatiana6909 said:


> hi,
> 
> please authenticate this Edit for me. tia!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Edith Overnight Jumbo Tote - AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 151033826198
> Seller ID: e-bags*23
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CHLOE-Edith-...Domain_211&hash=item232a514b96#ht_1806wt_1139
> 
> thanks again!


----------



## komakim

Hi...sorry to bump this again but I received an offer from the seller but I'm not sure if I should take it since I can't really tel from the pics...any help would be really appreciated! Thank you so much!



komakim said:


> Hi Lescoy! I've been looking for a paraty and was wondering if you could authenticate this one?
> Item name: Chloe Paraty- Small black leather
> Item #:230966254193
> Seller ID:  lindsey8797
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paraty-Bag-small-black-leather-/230966254193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c6a95a71#shId
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Rosyposycozy

Not sure how long it usually takes for a reply but just to make sure I didn't slip thru the cracks I'm bumping this. Thanks again and I apologize if I bumped too soon


Hello, I purchased this bag on eBay and I'm doubting the authenticity because I've heard this bag with the blinged out lock only comes in silver. Please help authenticate, thanks in advance

Name- Limited edition Chloe paddington
seller-presleylove7 (recently changed name)
item number-130894632430
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-handba...p2047675.l2557

Here are some of my own pics-
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psc793be19.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psd3491770.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psa805674c.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psa9e3657a.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps3f573ee1.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psbad93ac3.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps3526cf29.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps41770dbb.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps88c4b4f7.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psd02e6a70.jpg


----------



## DarrellJK

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the main plate - taken straight on - not angled *




















I've added additional pictures. I supplied these before but I think you missed me 

Thanks for your time, as always!  If I missed something please let me know.


----------



## erisstartle

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Cream Handbag Bag Size Small BRAND NEW BNWT Shoulder
Listing number: 151035354546
Seller name or ID: mlovesj04
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item232a689db2


----------



## Acurtis0516

Hello can someone please authenticate this Paraty bag?

Item no.: 290904474706
Seller ID: cutie2407
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290904474706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thank  you so much!!


----------



## Rosyposycozy

Hello, I have posted links and pics to my Chloe Padington twice hoping to get it authenticated and I have not received a reply. Can someone please let me know if I am doing something wrong? I posted name, seller name, link, and detailed pics =(


----------



## Eleni910

Can you please authenticate this Chloe Edith Satchel I have purchased for a seller on Poshmark Thank you


----------



## Eleni910

Additional 
	

		
			
		

		
	






 Pics for the Edith Satchel


----------



## Eleni910




----------



## Robyn Loraine

Hello! I recently got this Marcie crossbody. It doesn't have many details and the hologram was a pain to photograph so hopefully this is enough to authenticate. Thanks so much!


----------



## allflowers

please authenticate this Chloe eden mini thanks

Item Name: Chloe' Eden Mini Crossbody


----------



## Many_Purses

Please help me to authenticate this handbag. My friend is bought it from eBay and want to know if its the real thing since it just come with the Chloe dust bag.



Item name: Chloe Marcie Satchel

Item #: 190824443204 (ended)

Seller ID: la*style!

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190824443204



I took the pictures the best I could. let me know if you need more. 

Thank you! Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2169602
View attachment 2169605
View attachment 2169604

View attachment 2169606
View attachment 2169607
View attachment 2169608
View attachment 2169609
View attachment 2169611
View attachment 2169612


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hello Chloe Ladies, please authenticate this Chloe bag for me. I bought it (my mistake for not authentiting this first  before bidding). Thank you in advance!

*Item Name: Schultertasche / Crossover (Chloè) Bordeaux und Goldton / Echtleder
* *Item    Number: *171028509149
 *Seller ID: dressandmore2011*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171028509149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi, please help authenticate this purse. I just got it today in the mail. Thanks! 

Item Name: Chloe Elsie 

I dont have the tags. The leather tab is very hard to read but it says Made in Hungary. Thanks again.


----------



## bagwombat

Hi ladies,

Please could anyone afford a few minutes to have a look at this Quilted Chloe Bay in Black?
I do have several doubts in regard of the lining and the colour of the stitching...

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/chloe-bay-bag-black-/321120920619?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac44c642b

Thanks in advance!

Sorry, I´m a complete newbie, I forgot:

Item Name: Chloe Bay Bag Black
Item Number: 321120920619
Seller ID: divasdealcom


----------



## bagwombat

bagwombat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please could anyone afford a few minutes to have a look at this Quilted Chloe Bay in Black?
> I do have several doubts in regard of the lining and the colour of the stitching...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/chloe-bay-bag-black-/321120920619?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ac44c642b
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sorry, I´m a complete newbie, I forgot:
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Bay Bag Black
> Item Number: 321120920619
> Seller ID: divasdealcom


 
I hope everything works fine now! Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## littlerock

Eleni910 said:


> Additional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163898
> View attachment 2163899
> View attachment 2163900
> View attachment 2163901
> 
> Pics for the Edith Satchel





Eleni910 said:


> View attachment 2163904




I don't see anything off with this Edith.


----------



## Eleni910

littlerock said:


> I don't see anything off with this Edith. Can you post a picture of the serial tag to be sure? I think it looks fine though.



Thank you here you go 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 does that work ?


----------



## Eleni910

eleni910 said:


> thank you here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does that work ?


----------



## littlerock

Many_Purses said:


> Please help me to authenticate this handbag. My friend is bought it from eBay and want to know if its the real thing since it just come with the Chloe dust bag.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
> Item #: 190824443204 (ended)
> Seller ID: la*style!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190824443204
> 
> I took the pictures the best I could. let me know if you need more.
> Thank you! Thank you!




Authentic


----------



## littlerock

erisstartle said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Cream Handbag Bag Size Small BRAND NEW BNWT Shoulder
> Listing number: 151035354546
> Seller name or ID: mlovesj04
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item232a689db2




Those are stock photos. We'd need actual photos of the bag to be able to authenticate.


----------



## littlerock

lindylee said:


> I meant to say the buyer claimed it was a fake.  And to make it clear I do no think it is fake.  I think very highly of Erica and HG Bags.





Lescoy said:


> *Hi, need more photos - i.e., hologram, inner heatstamp, inner zipper pull, outer hardware to check engraving. Not enough showing in the listing photos I'm afraid.*





lindylee said:


> Here is a link that has more photos.  I may need to send a few more but hopefully these will help.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> http://s114.photobucket.com/user/ll...t=3&o=23&_suid=136691081298508829320258802508




Did this ever get resolved? I'm just curious..


----------



## littlerock

Eleni910 said:


> View attachment 2172166



Yes, sorry, I had noticed the tag pictures on the previous page. I believe this to be authentic.


----------



## Eleni910

littlerock said:


> Yes, sorry, I had noticed the tag pictures on the previous page. I believe this to be authentic.



Thank you so very much ! That's awesome news


----------



## Many_Purses

littlerock said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello! I recently got this Marcie crossbody. It doesn't have many details and the hologram was a pain to photograph so hopefully this is enough to authenticate. Thanks so much!



Bump?


----------



## rycechica1016

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this purse. I just got it today in the mail. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Elsie
> 
> I dont have the tags. The leather tab is very hard to read but it says Made in Hungary. Thanks again.
> 
> View attachment 2170774
> View attachment 2170775
> View attachment 2170776
> View attachment 2170777
> View attachment 2170778
> View attachment 2170779
> View attachment 2170781



Hi, just want to follow up on this. Sorry if photos got uploaded twice. im only using the app. I appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## onesong

Hi there, I am new to the Chloe wagon. I would appreciate it if anyone can let me know if the below bag is authentic. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Medium?
Measurements: Depth: 13cm, Height: 30cm, Width: 38cm
Photos:




































thank you once again!


----------



## Jojo Box

Hi there, I bought this bag recentely, it looks really real to me,  however I really hope some proffesional chole collector would help me to check if this is authentic bag. The bag size is 41cm x25cm, it seems really bigger. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Delesh97

Hi ,, authenticate this chloe that i just purchased from ebay please ..

Item name :Chloe Paraty Peacock Blue Medium Mint Condition Authentic
Item Number :290906398346
Seller : lilwickitwitch 
Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290906398346

Thank you in advance ..


----------



## minouche089

hello what do you think of this bag ? 

*CHLOE EDITH BLACK *


the bag is for sale on a french website.

links : http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/463706862.htm?ca=5_s


----------



## littlerock

Delesh97 said:


> Hi ,, authenticate this chloe that i just purchased from ebay please ..
> 
> Item name :Chloe Paraty Peacock Blue Medium Mint Condition Authentic
> Item Number :290906398346
> Seller : lilwickitwitch
> Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290906398346
> 
> Thank you in advance ..



Authentic


----------



## littlerock

minouche089 said:


> hello what do you think of this bag ?
> 
> *CHLOE EDITH BLACK *
> 
> 
> the bag is for sale on a french website.
> 
> links : http://www.leboncoin.fr/accessoires_bagagerie/463706862.htm?ca=5_s



I don't see anything off in the pics more more would be needed to determine whether it is authentic. I'd want to see a close up, straigh ahead shot of the from Chloe tag. A picture of the zipper pull inside and one of the serial tag inside the pocket.

Thanks


----------



## littlerock

Jojo Box said:


> Hi there, I bought this bag recentely, it looks really real to me,  however I really hope some proffesional chole collector would help me to check if this is authentic bag. The bag size is 41cm x25cm, it seems really bigger. Thanks a lot!



This bag looks okay to me but I am not an expert in the Bay style. I'd prefer you wait for someone like Lescoy to give you a final thumbs up.


----------



## littlerock

onesong said:


> Hi there, I am new to the Chloe wagon. I would appreciate it if anyone can let me know if the below bag is authentic. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Elsie Medium?
> Measurements: Depth: 13cm, Height: 30cm, Width: 38cm
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you once again!




This looks good to me. Would love to see close up of the font on the zipperhead or any of the stamping..


----------



## Jojo Box

littlerock said:


> This bag looks okay to me but I am not an expert in the Bay style. I'd prefer you wait for someone like Lescoy to give you a final thumbs up.



Thanks a lot and I will wait for Lescoy's reply.


----------



## littlerock

Robyn Loraine said:


> Hello! I recently got this Marcie crossbody. It doesn't have many details and the hologram was a pain to photograph so hopefully this is enough to authenticate. Thanks so much!



It's my opinion, based on your pics, that this is authentic. It would be nice to see clearer shots of any stamping though and the inner serial tag.


----------



## Delesh97

littlerock said:


> Authentic


Thank you so very much


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi ladies! Still trying to get your opinion on my Elsie bag. I attached photos on post #1327 and 1340. But ill post it again. I just want to make sure i purchased an authentic item off ebay. Thanks again.

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Satchel/ Crossbody


----------



## squisheepanda

Item Name: CHLOE bag Serial Number #010956-23
Item Number: 330919578357
Seller name: coolperson03
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330919578357g

Please help authenticate this chloe bag. I'm not familiar with her bags, so please let me know if you need more photos and I will contact the seller for them.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jojo Box

littlerock said:


> This bag looks okay to me but I am not an expert in the Bay style. I'd prefer you wait for someone like Lescoy to give you a final thumbs up.



Hi Litterock, do you think you can ask Lescoy help me take a look the bag, because i won't able to return it if over 7 days.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Nenav.

Hello all 

Please help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag:

Item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE BAG SATCHEL MEDIUM NUT COLOR
Item number: 261213425437
Seller id: jammat77
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261213425437&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## elly_fong

Hi, I need an authentication of this Chloe bag urgently. 
Hope someone is able to help me to check if this is an authentic piece as seller claim he/she bought it online and no receipt provided.

Many thanks!


----------



## poughkeepsie

Hi!

I was wondering whether you could help me with this one... 

*Item Name:* Genuine Chloe Paratay Handbag in Light Grey - Used Twice - Excellent Condition
 *Item    Number: *330921148182
 *Seller ID: *kendra369
 *Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...82?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d0c6fff16

Thanks already in advance!


----------



## squisheepanda

squisheepanda said:


> Item Name: CHLOE bag Serial Number #010956-23
> Item Number: 330919578357
> Seller name: coolperson03
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330919578357g
> 
> Please help authenticate this chloe bag. I'm not familiar with her bags, so please let me know if you need more photos and I will contact the seller for them.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Sorry to post again. I'm the person who won the auction. Can I get some help authenticating this before I pay for the bag? Just want to be sure... Thank you in advance. 

Item Name: CHLOE bag Serial Number #010956-23
Item Number: 330919578357
Seller name: coolperson03
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=330919578357g

Please help authenticate this chloe bag. I'm not familiar with her bags, so please let me know if you need more photos and I will contact the seller for them.

Thank you so much!


----------



## yasmine_m

Hi guys,

I just bought this Chloe bag from a shop in Notting Hill that sells 'authentic' designer goods. It cost me £200 and I checked for quality of stitching (good) and leather (lovely) but totally forgot to check whether the fixture metal matched in colour (it doesn't) and if the bag is even a style made by Chloe (such a naive error!) I was completely convinced by the seller! Have you ever seen this style before??? I can't locate it anywhere online....










Let me know what you think!


----------



## yasmine_m

Forgot to add...


----------



## NicolaElize

Hi there, can someone please authenticate this Chloe For me?
I bought it off eBay around 2 years ago and I just can't shake the potential it might be fake!
I think it's real, it's very heavy and smells lovely.. Would love it if someone could take a look.
Hope the link works okay
Thanks in advance!! Xx

http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/nicola-elize/library/


----------



## littlerock

Nenav. said:


> Hello all
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag:
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE BAG SATCHEL MEDIUM NUT COLOR
> Item number: 261213425437
> Seller id: jammat77
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261213425437&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:3160
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



This looks fake to me.


----------



## littlerock

elly_fong said:


> Hi, I need an authentication of this Chloe bag urgently.
> Hope someone is able to help me to check if this is an authentic piece as seller claim he/she bought it online and no receipt provided.
> 
> Many thanks!



I don't see anything off in the pictures provided but to be sure, more pictures would be needed. Up close & clear pictures of the inside Chloe tag and serial tag would be helpful.


----------



## nic_blue

Dear ladies can anyone of u please authenticate this lovely bag ?? I just got it from a private sale .....how can I find out the year?

Thank u for ur support!!!!!


----------



## Em92

Hi (new to this so hope I'm in the right place!!)

I was wondering if anyone could help... I'm having a clear out and came across the Chloe bag my Mum's friend gave to me a few years ago. I have never really used it and have always assumed that it is a fake and she had perhaps brought it on a holiday. However before I get rid just want be certain I'm right and that I can't sell it on eBay. 

I've identified it as the 'Paddington' style by looking on eBay and it does have a lot of similarities. I think the leather is a bit of a giveaway though as it is grainy and not very smooth/soft? Also there is no leather tag inside the zip pocket with a serial number on. Does this automatically rule the bag out as a fake? It would be difficult to get in contact with the friend who gave it to me and I wouldn't really want to ask her just in case it is real!

I have tried to add some photos to this but not sure whether it has worked!

Thanks!


----------



## mf19

Any input on this please (it's not from an auction).  Thank you very much in advance.

Item: Paraty


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks!

Style: marcie
Item #:271207252942
Seller:designerhouse2000
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271207252942


----------



## Ria2011

Hello Ladies, would you be able to authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks in advance

Item name: Genuine chloe kathleen bag grey leather with original dustbag fabulous cond.
Item number: 261216573994
Seller name: shackstuff123

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-C...94?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd1b89a2a


----------



## daze562

Item Name: Marcie Large satchel

I bought a Marcie Large satchel from Saks and the first one came with a authentication card and had a serial # on the tag, but I had to return it because the hardware on the front was backwards where the chloe name was facing inside and the two holes facing out, no stamp zipper.  The exchanged bag doesn't have a card, and instead of a number on the tag it has small leather tag with a C on it and a YKK stamped zipper.

The question is should I go back to exchange it again for one with a number on the tag, or does it really matter?


----------



## miao555

Hi can any one help me authenticate this? Thank you!!

Style: Silverado
Item #: 271210611842
Seller: kriiistuh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271210611842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elly_fong

littlerock said:


> I don't see anything off in the pictures provided but to be sure, more pictures would be needed. Up close & clear pictures of the inside Chloe tag and serial tag would be helpful.



Here you go for somemore photos provided by the seller. Thanks in advance


----------



## littlerock

elly_fong said:


> Here you go for somemore photos provided by the seller. Thanks in advance



Looks authentic to me.


----------



## littlerock

mf19 said:


> Any input on this please (it's not from an auction).  Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item: Paraty



Looks authentic


----------



## littlerock

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could anyone authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> Style: marcie
> Item #:271207252942
> Seller:designerhouse2000
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271207252942



I have some concerns about this one. You can PM me for details.. Hopefully someone else can weigh in.


----------



## littlerock

nic_blue said:


> Dear ladies can anyone of u please authenticate this lovely bag ?? I just got it from a private sale .....how can I find out the year?
> 
> Thank u for ur support!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2186608
> View attachment 2186610
> View attachment 2186611
> View attachment 2186612
> View attachment 2186613



Look authentic to me.


----------



## lanvin

Style:betty
title: AUTHENTIC CHLOE BETTY XLARGE TAN CALF LEATHER HANDBAG
Item #:400491912900
Seller:shoptillyoudrop20
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...00?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5d3f2d9ec4

thanks


----------



## Robyn Loraine

littlerock said:


> I have some concerns about this one. You can PM me for details.. Hopefully someone else can weigh in.



Thank you for looking at this for me and for authenticating my other marcie. I ended up going with a bag from ****** instead. Hopefully no one else bought that bag if it probably wasn't authentic!


----------



## Scosh

Hi can you take a peek at this paddington?

Seller ian1610
Item chloe paddington 
Item number - 190842742590

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=190842742590&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=79539015622


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nic_blue

littlerock said:


> Look authentic to me.



Thank u for the Feedback


----------



## princess3835

Hey guys , was just wondering you could help me out.

My mom has been looking online to buy a chloe bag and it will be her first bag from this line.

We came across a link on ebay and was hoping you all could help us authenticate it 

Item name: Chloe Paraty
Item number: 321130293040
Seller name: pawnshop650

link: 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321130293040?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thanks so much!


----------



## lilychan9234

Hi everyone! I was wondering if you someone could help me authenticate this bag? 

It is a chloe saddle bag in brown*.

Cheers and Thank you!
*


----------



## elly_fong

littlerock said:


> Looks authentic to me.



Thanks littlerock for your help


----------



## chicebou

Hello
Could somebody take a look at this paddington bowling please


----------



## littlerock

chicebou said:


> Hello
> Could somebody take a look at this paddington bowling please



I am the least experienced in Paddys.. but I don't see anything off.


----------



## onesong

littlerock said:


> This looks good to me. Would love to see close up of the font on the zipperhead or any of the stamping..


 
thank you for your reply but I was a little late for that bag. Hopefully the bag below will pass the test? Thank you once again! 






s21.postimg.org/oxrl1nvcj/image.jpg


----------



## littlerock

onesong said:


> thank you for your reply but I was a little late for that bag. Hopefully the bag below will pass the test? Thank you once again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s21.postimg.org/oxrl1nvcj/image.jpg



Can you request a closer up, clearer picture of the gold plate stamp? I'd like to see the font better.. thank you!


----------



## onesong

littlerock said:


> Can you request a closer up, clearer picture of the gold plate stamp? I'd like to see the font better.. thank you!


 
thank you for replying, I have requested the seller for the picture and will post when she sends. thanks!


----------



## onesong

onesong said:


> thank you for replying, I have requested the seller for the picture and will post when she sends. thanks!


 
*Edit:* the seller has sent the following picture 

s8.postimg.org/ods4xofz9/front.jpg

thank you


----------



## pfb82

Hi may I ask if authentic. The site is rakuten japan.  Its paraty in rock.


----------



## NicolaElize

NicolaElize said:


> Hi there, can someone please authenticate this Chloe For me?
> I bought it off eBay around 2 years ago and I just can't shake the potential it might be fake!
> I think it's real, it's very heavy and smells lovely.. Would love it if someone could take a look.
> Hope the link works okay
> Thanks in advance!! Xx
> 
> http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/nicola-elize/library/



Sorry to go on, any chance of a quick look?  I'd be soooo grateful 
Xx


----------



## Luna_S

hi! 
could you help me identify this chloe? is it authentic? 
thanks in advance! 

http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-1117859762.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_427022017.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_1253822166.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_20696321.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-54401374.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

onesong said:


> thank you for your reply but I was a little late for that bag. Hopefully the bag below will pass the test? Thank you once again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s21.postimg.org/oxrl1nvcj/image.jpg
> 
> Hi - this Elsie is fine


----------



## Lescoy

NicolaElize said:


> Sorry to go on, any chance of a quick look?  I'd be soooo grateful
> Xx



HI there - I wonder if you can post a photo of the main plate - taken straight on - no angles. Its quite deeply stamped - but I think resizing of image is distorting. The bag looks ok - but if you can post that - then it would be good to see.


----------



## Lescoy

chicebou said:


> Hello
> Could somebody take a look at this paddington bowling please



*Looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

lilychan9234 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if you someone could help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> It is a chloe saddle bag in brown*.
> 
> Cheers and Thank you!
> *



This isn't a Chloe saddle bag - its a Marcie. Need more photos. Inner heatstamp, inner zipper pull, datecode tag, including hologram. Also any engraving on outer hardware. Definitely need to see these additionals.


----------



## Lescoy

pfb82 said:


> Hi may I ask if authentic. The site is rakuten japan.  Its paraty in rock.
> 
> View attachment 2198761
> View attachment 2198762
> View attachment 2198763



Want to see the datecode tag including hologram and engraving on side clips.


----------



## Lescoy

Luna_S said:


> hi!
> could you help me identify this chloe? is it authentic?
> thanks in advance!
> 
> cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-1117859762.jpg
> cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_427022017.jpg
> cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_1253822166.jpg
> cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_20696321.jpg
> cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-54401374.jpg



Sorry I can't get the photos - can you post them again please.


----------



## Luna_S

Lescoy said:


> Sorry I can't get the photos - can you post them again please.


should work now! 
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-1117859762.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_427022017.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_1253822166.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_20696321.jpg
http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-54401374.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

Luna_S said:


> should work now!
> http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-1117859762.jpg
> http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_427022017.jpg
> http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_1253822166.jpg
> http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_20696321.jpg
> http://cache1.willhaben.apa.net/mmo/7/602/185/37_-54401374.jpg



*Hi, the outer Chloe stamp is very distorted, is it possible to try and get that nice and sharp and clear?

Also, inside zipper pull is there anything on it? Also any datecode tag inside?
*


----------



## velouria9

Hello All,

I am new to Chloe and am hoping to be the owner of this lovely purse!
I would like to check on the authenticity of this used Chloe medium Paraty, in black.  
I have already requested from the seller an image of the hologram.



Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

velouria9 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to Chloe and am hoping to be the owner of this lovely purse!
> I would like to check on the authenticity of this used Chloe medium Paraty, in black.
> I have already requested from the seller an image of the hologram.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



*Looks fine from the photos provided, Would have been good to see the Chloe stamped on the side clips - but there aren't any concerns based on the photos provided. *


----------



## chicebou

littlerock said:


> I am the least experienced in Paddys.. but I don't see anything off.


Thank you littlerock


----------



## chicebou

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided.*



Many thanks lescoy!


----------



## anna_paddy

Item: Chloe High Heels
link (non-eBay auction) : http://allegro.pl/oryginalne-chloe-rocca-piekne-klasyczne-skora-38-5-i3258804562.html


----------



## Lescoy

anna_paddy said:


> Item: Chloe High Heels
> link (non-eBay auction) : http://allegro.pl/oryginalne-chloe-rocca-piekne-klasyczne-skora-38-5-i3258804562.html



*Hi, I'd like to see the Chloe inside that shoe - on the inner sole and also on the outer sole, clear view of the underside of that show showing the sole, and the stampings on there. Also - the hardware - is Chloe stamped on buckles?*


----------



## pfb82

May i ask if authentic 

Item name: paraty
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/co1305102/


----------



## Lescoy

pfb82 said:


> May i ask if authentic
> 
> Item name: paraty
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/co1305102/
> View attachment 2200784
> View attachment 2200785
> View attachment 2200786



*This was already posted and I responded. Want to see the datecode and also the stamping on the outer clips.*


----------



## pfb82

^ sorry I may have missed it.. thank you for your reply, i will ask seller for more pics


----------



## anna_paddy

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, I'd like to see the Chloe inside that shoe - on the inner sole and also on the outer sole, clear view of the underside of that show showing the sole, and the stampings on there. Also - the hardware - is Chloe stamped on buckles?*



Hi, here are the pics I got. There is no stamp according to the seller.

Actually, now I see it looks kinda fishy. The sole is not made of leather and there is this low quality material sticker, makes me think about cheap shoes made in China...


----------



## elation

Hi,

I'm looking to purchase my first premier designer bag, could anyone assist me in authenticating this please?

Item Name: Chloé Marcie Medium Leather Hobo
Item Number: 300912446727
Seller ID: bmichy1976
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300912446727

Thanks in advance if anyone can help!


----------



## Luna_S

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, the outer Chloe stamp is very distorted, is it possible to try and get that nice and sharp and clear?
> 
> Also, inside zipper pull is there anything on it? Also any datecode tag inside?
> *


i asked for more photos, it may take a while. can you tell me the name of this model? thanks so much!


----------



## Scosh

Hi everyone 

Can you take a peek at this? I have no knowledge of the smaller leather items!!

Sellerawalker57
Title: chloe wallet/purse/keys
Item #:300910883581


http://payments.mobileweb.ebay.co.u..._MY_EBAY&itemId=300910883581&nFB=true&trxId=0


TIA!  Xx


----------



## NicolaElize

Lescoy said:


> HI there - I wonder if you can post a photo of the main plate - taken straight on - no angles. Its quite deeply stamped - but I think resizing of image is distorting. The bag looks ok - but if you can post that - then it would be good to see.



Hi thank you so much for taking the time to have a look for me I really appreciate it.

I am not 100% sure which plate is the main one so I've photographed both  hopefully they're the right photos.









Thanks for your time again  x


----------



## littlerock

elation said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first premier designer bag, could anyone assist me in authenticating this please?
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Marcie Medium Leather Hobo
> Item Number: 300912446727
> Seller ID: bmichy1976
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300912446727
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help!



There just aren't enough pics to authenticate this one.


----------



## cutiepiescloset

I am wanting to trade an LV for a large Marcie hobo. She is a very good friend of mine & we shop together so I can't imagine it's fake but still want to be certain. Please authenticate. She does not have the card and the hologram sticker came off the back but you can still see where it was located.


----------



## tamaleonmynails

Hi all! Would greatly appreciate if someone would help authenticate this paraty! THANKS! 


Item Name: Beautiful Leather Authentic chloe Paraty Bag! Great Used Condition - Khaki &Gold
Item Number:130919261373
Seller ID: sydmum
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130919261373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## honey_bunny

Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance!
Item Name: Chloe Paraty in Desert Mauve
 Item Number:pro-shopper88
 Seller ID: 251285582441
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-paraty...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a81c9b269


----------



## elation

littlerock said:


> There just aren't enough pics to authenticate this one.



Thanks for letting me know


----------



## littlerock

honey_bunny said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance!
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty in Desert Mauve
> Item Number:pro-shopper88
> Seller ID: 251285582441
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-paraty...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a81c9b269



Looks authentic to me..


----------



## littlerock

tamaleonmynails said:


> Hi all! Would greatly appreciate if someone would help authenticate this paraty! THANKS!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Beautiful Leather Authentic chloe Paraty Bag! Great Used Condition - Khaki &Gold
> Item Number:130919261373
> Seller ID: sydmum
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130919261373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I don't see anything off but to give a thumbs up, clearer pictures of the "Chloe" stamping/ engravings would be needed.


----------



## littlerock

cutiepiescloset said:


> I am wanting to trade an LV for a large Marcie hobo. She is a very good friend of mine & we shop together so I can't imagine it's fake but still want to be certain. Please authenticate. She does not have the card and the hologram sticker came off the back but you can still see where it was located.



Looks ok to me.


----------



## Scosh

scosh said:


> hi everyone
> 
> can you take a peek at this? I have no knowledge of the smaller leather items!!
> 
> Sellerawalker57
> title: Chloe wallet/purse/keys
> item #:300910883581
> 
> 
> http://payments.mobileweb.ebay.co.u..._my_ebay&itemid=300910883581&nfb=true&trxid=0
> 
> 
> tia!  Xx




bump!


----------



## lilychan9234

What do you guys think about this? do you think it is real? It's so lovely! I'm dying to get a medium marcie! 


item Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Bag Black
Item Number: 321138647315
Seller ID: maohkin
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Black-/321138647315?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac55ae113&_uhb=1


----------



## honey_bunny

littlerock said:


> Looks authentic to me..


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone! 
Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name:SAC A MAIN CHLOE PADDINGTON MM 36 CM EN CUIR NOIR 
Item    Number: 221234990642
 Seller ID: encherexpert_paris07 
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-C...42?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item3382a20e32


----------



## TiteJul

I just found another one..Thanks for your help!!

Item Name:SAC A MAIN CHLOE PADDINGTON CUIR LIE DE VIN 
Item    Number: 400491411650
Seller ID: encherexpert_paris07
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/NEUF-SAC-A-M...50?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item5d3f25f8c2


----------



## redweddy

Hello dear experts!

Can you please help me with this bag:

Item:  Chloe Marcie
Seller: amvl77
Item number: 271214901717
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271214901717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## Rita31

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this wallet? thanks in advance 

*Item Name*: Chloe wallet
*Item Number*: 121123005356
*Seller ID*: Lady_Beltham
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag. I won this bag and it looks ok to me but want to double check before I pay. Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Paraty
Item #: 140993302545
Seller ID: glasspiece10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140993302545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## oogipsyoo

Hi everyone

Could someone please help me with this Chloe bag ? 

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Tasche Flannel Neu mit Etikett / BRAND NEW all TAGS
Item Number: 161039583274
Seller ID: style*server 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Paraty...319&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=370825994558&

I really can't tell if it is fake because I have no previous experience with Chloe bags and the auction is ending soon.

Thank you so much


----------



## Drswife5

Hi there. Just joined. My apologies if I did this incorrectly. This Angie is hard to authenticate, as I cannot find them for sale in Atlanta. So PLEASE help me. I have already bought it, but need help if I'm going to return it thank you. 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300906067397


----------



## Lescoy

Drswife5 said:


> Hi there. Just joined. My apologies if I did this incorrectly. This Angie is hard to authenticate, as I cannot find them for sale in Atlanta. So PLEASE help me. I have already bought it, but need help if I'm going to return it thank you.
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300906067397



*Hi there, this Angie looks fine. If you want to post photos once she arrives, then happy to double check for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

oogipsyoo said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Could someone please help me with this Chloe bag ?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Tasche Flannel Neu mit Etikett / BRAND NEW all TAGS
> Item Number: 161039583274
> Seller ID: style*server
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Paraty...319&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=370825994558&
> 
> I really can't tell if it is fake because I have no previous experience with Chloe bags and the auction is ending soon.
> 
> Thank you so much



*Listing had ended by the time I checked and I would have requested further photos on this.*


----------



## oogipsyoo

Lescoy said:


> *Listing had ended by the time I checked and I would have requested further photos on this.*



Thank you anyway


----------



## pfb82

Lescoy said:


> Want to see the datecode tag including hologram and engraving on side clips.





pfb82 said:


> Hi may I ask if authentic. The site is rakuten japan.  Its paraty in rock.
> 
> View attachment 2198761
> View attachment 2198762
> View attachment 2198763



Hello there here are the additional pictures of the paraty in rock I dont know where to find the datecode tag yet but will beposting that later.


----------



## jk210297

Hi lovely experts, can you help me authenticate this chloe paraty for me? And do you guys know what colour this is? Thank you so much!

Item name : Chloe Paraty
Link : http://deluxemall.com/chloe/132224-sale-chloe-paraty-1000-very-lightly-used-fast-deals.html

These are additional pictures thanks!


----------



## Rita31

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this wallet? thanks in advance 

Item Name: Chloe wallet
Item Number: 121123005356
Seller ID: Lady_Beltham
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## chloe90401

Could someone please verify this Paraty? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360671395255&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## jhl2435

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag. I won this bag and it looks ok to me but want to double check before I pay. Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: Paraty
> Item #: 140993302545
> Seller ID: glasspiece10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140993302545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



I just received more photos from the seller Please take a look at these photos too. Thank you as always experts!!!!


----------



## redblue

Hi, 

Can you please authenticate the attached shoes?

They're supposedly Chloe 'cone shoes' (not sure what model they are and they're a 35.5.

Thank you!


----------



## texanaussie

Hello Ladies!  Would you mind having a look at this, please? I felt it was right, but bought it without authentication (what was I thinking?!), The seller takes returns, though.  Thanks heaps!

 Item name:  ***CHLOE 100% AUTHENTIC*** SILVER METALLIC PADDINGTON PURSE/SATCHEL/HANDBAG
Item Number: 290906967757
Seller ID: miss_navy
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290906967757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## scheam

Hi

Can someone please help me authenticate this
TIA

Model : Chloe marcie black
Seller : Starcitytraders

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300916785833


----------



## scheam

Hi 

Can someone authenticate this too
TIA

Title : Chloe leather hand bag
Seller : Maronia-2007

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151061752611&index=18&nav=WATCHING&nid=81928248747


----------



## namie

Hi! Would like authenticators' help in this.

The number on the card hologram showed C.1.39858017 while the number on the leather tag showed  C.2.39858017. Chloe Singapore commented that the two numbers should match. So I am puzzled why this doesn't. 

Seller ID: mannouhana 
Medium Paraty
Link: http://deluxemall.com/chloe/126971-unused-bnwt-medium-paraty-ocean-good-price.html#post1263570


----------



## Lescoy

namie said:


> Hi! Would like authenticators' help in this.
> 
> The number on the card hologram showed C.1.39858017 while the number on the leather tag showed  C.2.39858017. Chloe Singapore commented that the two numbers should match. So I am puzzled why mine doesn't.
> 
> Medium Paraty
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/chloe/126971-unused-bnwt-medium-paraty-ocean-good-price.html#post1263570



*Well, that shows exactly why SA's should NOT authenticate anything as they don't always have a clue!! Hologram - in this case - the older style - which is what this is - is correct - i.e., one will show C.1 and the other C.2 so that is absolutely fine.

I would like to see the datecode tag, and that inner heatstamp straight on/face forward and same for the Chloe stamping on the side hardware.

*


----------



## Lescoy

scheam said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone authenticate this too
> TIA
> 
> Title : Chloe leather hand bag
> Seller : Maronia-2007
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=151061752611&index=18&nav=WATCHING&nid=81928248747



*Hi - this Marcie - want to see the inner heatstamp, the datecode, the hologram inside the bag and also the inner zipper pull to check engraving. Need to see the detailing to be definitive - its not screaming fake - but I'm anal.*


----------



## Lescoy

scheam said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this
> TIA
> 
> Model : Chloe marcie black
> Seller : Starcitytraders
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300916785833



*Hi there - this one - want to see the stamping on the outer hardware, datecode tag, including hologram. Again, its not screaming fake - but do need to see detailing.*


----------



## Lescoy

texanaussie said:


> Hello Ladies!  Would you mind having a look at this, please? I felt it was right, but bought it without authentication (what was I thinking?!), The seller takes returns, though.  Thanks heaps!
> 
> Item name:  ***CHLOE 100% AUTHENTIC*** SILVER METALLIC PADDINGTON PURSE/SATCHEL/HANDBAG
> Item Number: 290906967757
> Seller ID: miss_navy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290906967757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



*There are details we can't see, but as a whole it looks ok. When you receive her, post photos - including the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag and we'll be happy to double check her for you.*


----------



## namie

Lescoy said:


> *Well, that shows exactly why SA's should NOT authenticate anything as they don't always have a clue!! Hologram - in this case - the older style - which is what this is - is correct - i.e., one will show C.1 and the other C.2 so that is absolutely fine.*
> 
> *I would like to see the datecode tag, and that inner heatstamp straight on/face forward and same for the Chloe stamping on the side hardware.*


 
Hi Lescoy

The date tag, engraving and Chloe stamp inside have been enclosed.

Seller ID: mannouhana 
Medium Paraty

http://deluxemall.com/chloe/126971-unused-bnwt-medium-paraty-ocean-good-price.html#post1263570


----------



## Lescoy

namie said:


> Hi Lescoy
> 
> The date tag, engraving and Chloe stamp inside have been enclosed.
> 
> Seller ID: mannouhana
> Medium Paraty
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/chloe/126971-unused-bnwt-medium-paraty-ocean-good-price.html#post1263570



Hi - these look fine - and as mentioned for this date of bag - the hologram information/format is correct.


----------



## namie

Lescoy said:


> Hi - these look fine - and as mentioned for this date of bag - the hologram information/format is correct.


 
Thank you. That's a relief. The SA's words gave me a shock.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, Lescoy. I posted the request earlier but haven't heard from you so I'm asking again here. Please make some time and take a look at this bag. I really appreciate for your taking time and kindness!

Item Name: Paraty
 Item #: 140993302545
 Seller ID: glasspiece10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140993302545...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## jhl2435

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, Lescoy. I posted the request earlier but haven't heard from you so I'm asking again here. Please make some time and take a look at this bag. I really appreciate for your taking time and kindness!
> 
> Item Name: Paraty
> Item #: 140993302545
> Seller ID: glasspiece10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140993302545...84.m1439.l2649



More photos. Please let me know if you need more photos of the specific parts. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lescoy

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, Lescoy. I posted the request earlier but haven't heard from you so I'm asking again here. Please make some time and take a look at this bag. I really appreciate for your taking time and kindness!
> 
> Item Name: Paraty
> Item #: 140993302545
> Seller ID: glasspiece10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140993302545...84.m1439.l2649




*Hi, can you post a photo of the stamping on the side clip - its angled right now - and I want to see that absolutely straight on/face forward.*


----------



## gwentan

Can someone authenticate this for me please, TIA:

Item: Chloe small paraty - Desert Mauve (coveted color!) tPF
Seller: bubbleloba
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-small-paraty-Desert-Mauve-coveted-color-tPF/112935013


----------



## Lescoy

gwentan said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please, TIA:
> 
> Item: Chloe small paraty - Desert Mauve (coveted color!) tPF
> Seller: bubbleloba
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-small-paraty-Desert-Mauve-coveted-color-tPF/112935013



*Hi there, the seller hasn't shown the inner Chloe heastamp and also the stamping on the side hardware clips - which ideally I'd like to see. Its not screaming fake at all, but I'm anal!*


----------



## pfb82

Hello i would just like to repost my request for authentication for a paraty I got from  rakuten japan. 

Item: chloe paraty in rock
Site: rakuten japan (listing has expired)


----------



## SweetDaisy05

*Item Number:* 221212217928
*Seller ID:* hpzapper
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTI...vip=true&rt=nc


Can you please try to authenticate my purse based on the pictures in the EBay listing?  The hologram number is B0R1DW.  Right now, I own a camera that cannot capture fine details. I want to thank you in advance with any help you can provide me with the authentication of my purse.


----------



## gwentan

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, the seller hasn't shown the inner Chloe heastamp and also the stamping on the side hardware clips - which ideally I'd like to see. Its not screaming fake at all, but I'm anal!*



Thanks Lescoy! I have asked the seller for the pictures and will post once I get them.


----------



## redweddy

Hi dear experts!

Reposting my request:

Cn you please help me with this Marcie hobo?

Seller: amvl77
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271214901717
Item number: 271214901717

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lescoy

pfb82 said:


> Hello i would just like to repost my request for authentication for a paraty I got from  rakuten japan.
> 
> Item: chloe paraty in rock
> Site: rakuten japan (listing has expired)




*Looks good  Enjoy*


----------



## Lescoy

SweetDaisy05 said:


> *Item Number:* 221212217928
> *Seller ID:* hpzapper
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENTI...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Can you please try to authenticate my purse based on the pictures in the EBay listing?  The hologram number is B0R1DW.  Right now, I own a camera that cannot capture fine details. I want to thank you in advance with any help you can provide me with the authentication of my purse.



*Hi, I can't make out the hologram on the Registration Card, but am assuming that the inner hologram  and the one on the Card do correlate?

The Marcie looks fine from the photos provided in the eBay listing, and again I can only assume that you have received that same item.
*


----------



## Lescoy

redweddy said:


> Hi dear experts!
> 
> Reposting my request:
> 
> Cn you please help me with this Marcie hobo?
> 
> Seller: amvl77
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271214901717
> Item number: 271214901717
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Hi there, this looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## pfb82

Lescoy said:


> *Looks good  Enjoy*



Thanks  Lescoy!!


----------



## Scosh

Hi everyone 

Can you take a peek at this? I have no knowledge of the smaller leather items!!

Sellerawalker57
Title: chloe wallet/purse/keys
Item #:300910883581


http://payments.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk...B=true&trxId=0


TIA! Xx
Life's too short to carry cheap bags!





Scosh said:


> bump!




And again....


----------



## Lescoy

Scosh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can you take a peek at this? I have no knowledge of the smaller leather items!!
> 
> Sellerawalker57
> Title: chloe wallet/purse/keys
> Item #:300910883581
> 
> 
> http://payments.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk...B=true&trxId=0
> 
> 
> TIA! Xx
> Life's too short to carry cheap bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again....



Hi - the link doesn't work - check - it says payments.....................


----------



## gwentan

gwentan said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me please, TIA:
> 
> Item: Chloe small paraty - Desert Mauve (coveted color!) tPF
> Seller: bubbleloba
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chloe-small-paraty-Desert-Mauve-coveted-color-tPF/112935013



Hi Ladies,

The seller has sent me additional pictures and since this is the small paraty, there are no metal clasps on the sides. 
Is this authentic? TIA


----------



## Lescoy

gwentan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> The seller has sent me additional pictures and since this is the small paraty, there are no metal clasps on the sides.
> Is this authentic? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2219779
> View attachment 2219780
> View attachment 2219781



*OK - thats fine on the clips - WHY WHY WHY do people take photos at angles? I mean - its artistic, but it isn't much use in terms of authentication really. 

This Paraty is fine, and if you do buy - then post photos when she arrives and we'll double check her for you.
*


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, I can't make out the hologram on the Registration Card, but am assuming that the inner hologram  and the one on the Card do correlate?*
> 
> *The Marcie looks fine from the photos provided in the eBay listing, and again I can only assume that you have received that same item.*


 
Thank you!  Yes, the holograms match.


----------



## jhl2435

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, can you post a photo of the stamping on the side clip - its angled right now - and I want to see that absolutely straight on/face forward.*



Hi Lescoy. Here are the photos you requested. Thank you very much for doing this You have been very helpful to me and as well as many buyers!


----------



## gwentan

Lescoy said:


> *OK - thats fine on the clips - WHY WHY WHY do people take photos at angles? I mean - its artistic, but it isn't much use in terms of authentication really.
> 
> This Paraty is fine, and if you do buy - then post photos when she arrives and we'll double check her for you.
> *



Thanks Lescoy!


----------



## redweddy

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there, this looks fine from the photos provided. *



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## Scosh

Scosh said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can you take a peek at this? I have no knowledge of the smaller leather items!!
> 
> Sellerawalker57
> Title: chloe wallet/purse/keys
> Item #:300910883581
> 
> 
> http://payments.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk...B=true&trxId=0
> 
> 
> TIA! Xx
> Life's too short to carry cheap bags!
> 
> And again....





Apologies. I have tried again. The initial like was the auction but after I won it I needed to link it to my account. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=300910883581


----------



## scheam

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this Marcie - want to see the inner heatstamp, the datecode, the hologram inside the bag and also the inner zipper pull to check engraving. Need to see the detailing to be definitive - its not screaming fake - but I'm anal.*








Is this it?


----------



## chloe90401

Hi, could you verify this Paraty? Thanks in advance!

jules453262
Title: Chloe Paraty Medium Handbag
Item #: 221240610757

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221240610757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name: Chloe wallet 
Link (if available): 
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/1_zps1b24d3f8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=14
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/3_zpsedea6fa7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/15_zpsafbc2180.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/2_zpsd78e5aca.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/11_zps8339eb70.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/12_zps1ee004e9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/13_zps4480edc4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/14_zps68753f01.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/4_zps27134650.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/5_zpsf3c3bcc5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/6_zps2bba8c26.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/7_zps2c5e784f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/8_zps678eda06.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/9_zpsb177eede.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Comment: Hi experts, I picked this up at an estate sale and I was wondering if you can authenticate it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name: See by Chloe Nylon Purse
Link (if available): 
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/13_zpsc580b17f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=15
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/6_zps867c0cb1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=16
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/2_zps5beba96c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=17
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/3_zps9d93fc28.jpg.html?sort=3&o=18
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/5_zpsd6cd8a55.jpg.html?sort=3&o=19
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/4_zpsa40cae5c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/1_zpsda959210.jpg.html?sort=3&o=21
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/7_zps8426f0c3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=22
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/8_zpsc40bd147.jpg.html?sort=3&o=23
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/9_zpsa2557619.jpg.html?sort=3&o=24
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/10_zps67739787.jpg.html?sort=3&o=25
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/16_zpsa59cfdf5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=26
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/17_zps3302fa85.jpg.html?sort=3&o=27
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/14_zps1c3900c5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=28
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/12_zpsf8dc8ef0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=29
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/CHLOE/15_zpsd02bf0b0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=30


Comments: I hope you guys also authenticate See by Chloe purses. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Woodyg

Is this genuine?

Chloe Black Betty Bag
Item number 350815518652
Member Lizb81986

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-bl...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item51ae3bffbc


----------



## Angsas

Hello ladies, this is my first time on the Chloe subforum!
Can anyone please have a look at this bag for me, I believe it is an Edith, even if the add doesn't state a name:

http://www.dba.dk/skuldertaske-chloe-laeder/id-1000870494/

Thank you so much for your fab service


----------



## Rita31

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this wallet? thanks in advance 

Item Name: Chloe wallet
Item Number: 121127909928
Seller ID: Lady_Beltham
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## texanaussie

Lescoy said:


> *There are details we can't see, but as a whole it looks ok. When you receive her, post photos - including the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag and we'll be happy to double check her for you.*



Thank you. I have a question about the padlocks.  Should you be able to close the lock without the key, or do you have to use the key to close it every time? I have received the bag and I'm pretty certain that it's right, but I will post extra photos shortly.  Cheers


----------



## texanaussie

Lescoy said:


> *There are details we can't see, but as a whole it looks ok. When you receive her, post photos - including the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag and we'll be happy to double check her for you.*



Here is a photo with both:


----------



## rorosity

I would like to know if anyone can help me with this auction.  I am interested in authentication and also if anyone can tell what color this is.  From the photos, it is difficult to determine.  Maybe someone here with more Chloe experience can help me.

 Chloe Heloise Bag
 181157153735
 mattybr1647
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181157153735


----------



## Lescoy

Woodyg said:


> Is this genuine?
> 
> Chloe Black Betty Bag
> Item number 350815518652
> Member Lizb81986
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-bl...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item51ae3bffbc



*Sorry, need to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag clearly - not blurred.* *Datecode tag, the Chloe stamping on the zipper pulls. *


----------



## Lescoy

rorosity said:


> I would like to know if anyone can help me with this auction.  I am interested in authentication and also if anyone can tell what color this is.  From the photos, it is difficult to determine.  Maybe someone here with more Chloe experience can help me.
> 
> Chloe Heloise Bag
> 181157153735
> mattybr1647
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181157153735



*Hi, seller hasn't shown any of the detailing, and we need to see it. Inner Chloe heatstamp, datecode tag, including hologram if present. The Chloe stamp on the outside of the Heloise. The Chloe stamping on the outer hardware. Right now - can't tell anything from these photos - *


----------



## Lescoy

texanaussie said:


> Here is a photo with both:



*Hi - yes and upside down!*


----------



## Lescoy

Angsas said:


> Hello ladies, this is my first time on the Chloe subforum!
> Can anyone please have a look at this bag for me, I believe it is an Edith, even if the add doesn't state a name:
> 
> http://www.dba.dk/skuldertaske-chloe-laeder/id-1000870494/
> 
> Thank you so much for your fab service



*Its a fake Edith.*


----------



## Angsas

Lescoy said:


> *Its a fake Edith.*


Gosh, thanks a mill, Lescoy - you just saved me a lot of money!!
Thanks again for providing this service, you are heroes


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi ladies, some one pointed out to me that my chloe bag looks abit off? I didn't get it authenticated because i brought it from a friend who I trusted, but I'd rather know


----------



## Lescoy

handbagahholic said:


> Hi ladies, some one pointed out to me that my chloe bag looks abit off? I didn't get it authenticated because i brought it from a friend who I trusted, but I'd rather know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2223337
> View attachment 2223339
> View attachment 2223340
> View attachment 2223341
> View attachment 2223342



*Hi - is there a datecode inside this - if so can you take a photo of that and also the hologram?*


----------



## rorosity

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, seller hasn't shown any of the detailing, and we need to see it. Inner Chloe heatstamp, datecode tag, including hologram if present. The Chloe stamp on the outside of the Heloise. The Chloe stamping on the outer hardware. Right now - can't tell anything from these photos - *


Thanks.  I have requested more info.  If authentic, does this look more like Dust, Mastic, Ecru?


----------



## Lescoy

rorosity said:


> Thanks.  I have requested more info.  If authentic, does this look more like Dust, Mastic, Ecru?



The colour is difficult - I'd tend to ask the seller for a good daylight shot of this Heloise in order to see the true colour.


----------



## handbagahholic

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - is there a datecode inside this - if so can you take a photo of that and also the hologram?*



I cant see one


----------



## Rita31

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this wallet? you don't answer me, despite my repeated messages (((  I don't understand. (???)

*Item Name*: Chloe wallet
*Item Number*: 121127909928
*Seller ID:* Lady_Beltham
*Link*: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_500wt_1288

thank you if you can help me and answer me.


----------



## DianaND33

Hello All,

I'd like to ask for your opinion on this bag....

Chloé Large Marcie in Red Grape

Item no.: 330940536523
Seller ID: aundria17
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330940536523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks in for any help you can provide!


----------



## mai231124

Good Evening Chloe expert 
could you Please help me authenticate this "Paraty bag" 
thank you so much in advance X











Best regards ^___^


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, experts.

Would you please help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item name:  CHLOE MARCIE METALLIC GOLD CELEBRITY FAVORITE CLASSICAL BAG RETAIL $ 2,750
Item #:      
360628792192
Seller I.D.:    Grace-ester
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/360628792192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## Lescoy

DianaND33 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'd like to ask for your opinion on this bag....
> 
> Chloé Large Marcie in Red Grape
> 
> Item no.: 330940536523
> Seller ID: aundria17
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330940536523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in for any help you can provide!



*Hi there, this looks absolutely fine from the photos in the listing.*


----------



## trunkobags

My first chloe given to me....authentic? Thank you

Chloe Paddington...the last photo does say in all caps under Chloe Made in Italy


----------



## Lescoy

trunkobags said:


> My first chloe given to me....authentic? Thank you
> 
> Chloe Paddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi there,
> 
> Can you take a photo of the main plate - straight on/face forward - I'd like to check the Chloe engraving. Also the side buckles - likewise want to check the engraving. Thanks
> _


----------



## trunkobags

Lescoy said:


> trunkobags said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first chloe given to me....authentic? Thank you
> 
> Chloe Paddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hi there,
> 
> Can you take a photo of the main plate - straight on/face forward - I'd like to check the Chloe engraving. Also the side buckles - likewise want to check the engraving. Thanks
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is what you are asking for
Click to expand...


----------



## mai231124

Good Evening Chloe expert 
could you Please help me authenticate this "Paraty bag" 
thank you so much in advance X


















All the best ^___^


----------



## Lescoy

mai231124 said:


> Good Evening Chloe expert
> could you Please help me authenticate this "Paraty bag"
> thank you so much in advance X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best ^___^


*Need to see the inner Chloe heatstamp - straight on please.*


----------



## LilySue

Item Name (if you know it): don;t know  it
Link (if available): n/a
Photos 





















http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/loren488/media/100_0799_zps77cf8297.jpg.html


----------



## LilySue

More pictures


----------



## texanaussie

Lescoy said:


> *There are details we can't see, but as a whole it looks ok. When you receive her, post photos - including the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag and we'll be happy to double check her for you.*



Trying again... Also, can you please tell me about the lock?  Can you push it to lock it or do you need to use the key to lock it?  Thanks again!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, experts.

Would you please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you.

Item name: CHLOE MARCIE METALLIC GOLD CELEBRITY FAVORITE CLASSICAL BAG RETAIL $ 2,750
Item #: 
360628792192
Seller I.D.: Grace-ester
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360628792192...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you


----------



## Marbella2013

Item Name: 100% Authentic Chloe Paddington Bag
Item Number: #400512799869
Seller ID: as*andrea
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=400512799869&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


Item Name: 100% Authentic Chloe BABY Paddington Bag
Item Number: #281121655071
Seller ID: beautifulbluebutterfly2012
Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=281121655071&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


Unfortunately I just purchased a fake and looking to buy a genuine one.. if anyone could help me out with a few listing would be much appreciated... 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anna_paddy

Name: Chloe Golden Mini Paddington, missing padlock
No link - found in a thrift store earlier today

Comments - no serial - can't find an inner serial tag at all.


----------



## Lescoy

anna_paddy said:


> Name: Chloe Golden Mini Paddington, missing padlock
> No link - found in a thrift store earlier today
> 
> Comments - no serial - can't find an inner serial tag at all.



*Hi there, this is fake.
*


----------



## Lescoy

Marbella2013 said:


> Item Name: 100% Authentic Chloe Paddington Bag
> Item Number: #400512799869
> Seller ID: as*andrea
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=400512799869&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Chloe BABY Paddington Bag
> Item Number: #281121655071
> Seller ID: beautifulbluebutterfly2012
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=281121655071&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I just purchased a fake and looking to buy a genuine one.. if anyone could help me out with a few listing would be much appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Hi, the first one, need to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, and also the main plate to check engraving. Its looking fine from the photos provided, but good to check all of the detailing.

Second one, listing has ended, and again further photos would have been advised.
*


----------



## Lescoy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good evening, experts.
> 
> Would you please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: CHLOE MARCIE METALLIC GOLD CELEBRITY FAVORITE CLASSICAL BAG RETAIL $ 2,750
> Item #:
> 360628792192
> Seller I.D.: Grace-ester
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360628792192...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you



*Hi, would like to see the stamping on the outer hardware and also the hologram inside the bag. Also the hologram on the Registration Card in order to correlate with the inner. The dustbag doesn't belong to this item - its an old dustbag - *


----------



## Lescoy

texanaussie said:


> Trying again... Also, can you please tell me about the lock?  Can you push it to lock it or do you need to use the key to lock it?  Thanks again!



*Can't see all of the inner stamp. 

The padlock - a lot of girls just hook the padlock over, and don't lock it - as then if they do - its a pain to undo if they want into the bag.
*


----------



## Lescoy

LilySue said:


> More pictures



*Can you take another photo of this heatstamp - absolutely straight/face forward. This looks odd, I think its due to resizing of photo - but it almost looks misaligned/crooked - and I'd really like to see another photo of it.*


----------



## Miss Elli

Hi there,

can you please authenticate this? I didn`t even know that bag style. Have to be quick if it`s authentic. Thanks in advance. 

*Item Name: Cyndi
* *Item    Number: *190855464676
 *Seller ID: Diana-antiques (878*)*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-CYNDI-...464676?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2c6fdf46e4*


----------



## LilySue

LilySue said:


> Item Name (if you know it): don;t know  it
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lescoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you take another photo of this heatstamp - absolutely straight/face forward. This looks odd, I think its due to resizing of photo - but it almost looks misaligned/crooked - and I'd really like to see another photo of it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lescoy. It actually is crooked. You can easily tell bye looking at the stitching and seeing how the stamp is uneven. I took two more pictures to show you but they may not be too good.
Click to expand...


----------



## onesong

Lescoy said:


> onesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your reply but I was a little late for that bag. Hopefully the bag below will pass the test? Thank you once again!
> 
> s21.postimg.org/oxrl1nvcj/image.jpg
> 
> Hi - this Elsie is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply but thank you! I purchased the purse  thank you to you and littlerock! Much appreciated!
Click to expand...


----------



## dirgni

Hi there, 
I bought this Chloe Marlow and was wondering if you could check it for me...
Thank you so much! I appreciate your help.
https://picasaweb.google.com/serene...&authkey=Gv1sRgCN7Gi8z2i_WNIg&feat=directlink


----------



## Loco4Coco

*
Item Name: 
CHLOE MIMOSA YELLOW MEDIUM PARATY  $2,295 mint




* *Item    Number: *221245130101
 *Seller ID: *courtneyzcloset
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MIMOS...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*


----------



## MJ-lova

Hi, 

Please help me authenticate this bag on ebay. 

Item Name: Chloe Alice - Medium
Item Number: 171066409149
Seller ID: from32you1
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Perfect-Condition-Rare-Authentic-CHLOE-color-block-Alice-medium-leather-handbag-/171066409149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d45a40bd&_uhb=1

Thanks!


----------



## cooknchill

Hi, would really appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this!

Item Name: CHLOE MARCIE SMALL LEATHER SATCHEL BAG $1895
Item Number: 141005781792
Seller ID: newmart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...792?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d4997b20


----------



## amn3

Hi!

Could some one please authenticate these Chloe Marcie bags. Thanks in advance 

1. Item Name: NWT $1895 Authentic Chloe Marcie Red "holly berry" Leather Handbag / Satchel
    Item Number: 231010241653
    Seller ID: shopforless79
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1895-Au...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c9488c75

2.  Item Name: CHLOE Leather Large Marcie Satchel
    Item Number: 40958
    Seller ID: Fashionphile
    Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CHLOE-Leather-Large-Marcie-Satchel-40958

Any suggestions on other trusted Chloe bags sellers are most welcome!


----------



## amn3

In addition to the above Marcie bags, I request for the authentication of the below Marcie as well.

3. Item Name: CHLOE Marcie satchel handbag - Cranberry red
    Item Number: 104015451
    Seller ID: Juliela
    Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHLOE-Marcie-satchel-handbag-Cranberry-red-gorgeous-/104015451

I am confused, are bag no.1 and no.3 the same color? Help!

Thanks again!


----------



## chloe90401

Hi, could someone please authenticate this Chloe Paraty? Thank you!

Item Name: BNWT  Chloe Medium Paraty Black Fusain (Slate Grey) Leather Bag     Item Number: 281129311104
    Seller ID: saltyseabiscuit
    Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Chloe-...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41749cdb80


----------



## amn3

Hi!

Could some one please authenticate these Chloe Marcie bags.... I am dying to buy a Marcie in red or tan 

1. Item Name: NWT $1895 Authentic Chloe Marcie Red "holly berry" Leather Handbag / Satchel
Item Number: 231010241653
Seller ID: shopforless79
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1895-Aut...item35c9488c75

2. Item Name: CHLOE Leather Large Marcie Satchel
Item Number: 40958
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CHLOE-Le...-Satchel-40958

3. Item Name: CHLOE Marcie satchel handbag - Cranberry red
Item Number: 104015451
Seller ID: Juliela
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHLO...ous-/104015451

I am confused, are bag no.1 and no.3 the same color? Help!
Any suggestions on other trusted Chloe bags sellers are most welcome.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hello All, 
Can someone please authenticate this Chloe bag?

Thanks!!

Item Name: Chloe Authentic Kerala Handbag In Excellent Clean Condition
Item Number: 181167285196
Seller ID: kalkal4513 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181167285196


----------



## Possum76

*Hey guys, would be really grateful if someone could give me the heads up on this one. The seam looks funny at the front? *







*Item Name: Chloe bag 
* *Item    Number:*130942358788 
 *Seller ID: jennya996*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bag-/130942358788?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7cc5d504 *


----------



## Jacer

Could someone help me authentic this chloe bag?



Really love it. 



Item: Rare Auth Chloe Alis Brown Tortoise Leather Briefcase Handbag Purse Bag Gorgeous
Listing number: 130942802320
Seller: *luckyladybug
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/130942802320?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



This might be my first chloe bag... Fingers crossed!


----------



## scheam

Item Name:  Chloe Elsie Small Turnlock Leather Bag in Cognac
Item Number: 190864808387
Seller ID: nocturnal_kiwi
Link: (please make sure link works) : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190864808387&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

is this bag authentic?
the numbers of hologram sticker and card dont match..

TIA


----------



## Pursefreak0

Item name: Chloe Marcie satchel handbag cranberry red
Item number: 104015451
Seller ID: Juliela
Link: 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/CHLOE-Marcie-satchel-handbag-Cranberry-red-gorgeous-/104015451
Would greatly appreciate help authenticating this Chloe thanks


----------



## shanghai_lily

Would really appreciate some help authenticating these Susanna boots! I won the auction but just wanted to double check before I pay. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Susanna boots - Size 36
Item Number: 151073955165
Seller ID: bl468
Link: (please make sure link works)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Su...ISskYSixSUODVAx%2B6UU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Possum76

PLEASE HELP! I just bought this Cherry bag, can you help set my mind at ease it's not a fake?  Thanks I would really appreciate this. Disregard my last post as this is the bag I bought!





Item: Beautiful Genuine See by Chloe Bag 
Seller: Turkish 6911
No:221248396469
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## amn3

Hi Addy,

Request you to please please authenticate this Chloe Paraty. I would also like your valuable inputs on evaluating this seller.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Large Bag
Item Number: 121138104046
Seller ID: focuseddyme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...046?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3464c6ee

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mslouise

Hello, experts!

Can anyone kindly authenticate this Paraty, please? T.I.A.!

Item Name: Chloé Paraty Military Medium Bag
Item Number: 221250803356
Seller ID: fayavillokenzo889
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Chloe...356?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338393569c


----------



## mslouise

This one too, please:

Item Name: Chloe Small Paraty Red Grained Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 281126984915
Seller ID: saltyseabiscuit
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Chloe-...915?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4174795cd3

Thanks a LOT!


----------



## Possum76

Possum76 said:


> PLEASE HELP! I just bought this Cherry bag, can you help set my mind at ease it's not a fake?  Thanks I would really appreciate this. Disregard my last post as this is the bag I bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Beautiful Genuine See by Chloe Bag
> Seller: Turkish 6911
> No:221248396469
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
UPDATE: This arrived from the ebay seller and it is gorgeous, I love it. Even if it is a fake, I think I would still wanna keep it! Still, I would be really grateful if one of you experts could let me know if you think its real. 
This thread seems very quiet..... come on girls, we need your help! Thanks so much.


----------



## Maquillage2

I got this bag from a work colleague who was cleaning out her closet. I don't know her well enough to ask if it's real and I don't know much about authenticating purses. All the photos of Bays I've looked up close with zippers and this one doesn't so I'm thinking it fake? I wanted to check here before donating it.  Any help would be much appreciated.

Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Bay 
Link (if available): (Album) http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/lindseyriveramua/library/Real or Fake

then attach any photos
http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/lindseyriveramua/Real or Fake/photo2-1.jpg
http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/lindseyriveramua/Real or Fake/photo1.jpg
http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/lindseyriveramua/Real or Fake/photo1-1.jpg
http://i1043.photobucket.com/albums/b440/lindseyriveramua/Real or Fake/photo4.jpg
http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/lindseyriveramua/media/Real or Fake/photo3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/lindseyriveramua/media/Real or Fake/photo2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1043.photobucket.com/user/lindseyriveramua/media/Real or Fake/photo5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

TIA!


----------



## xtiggerx

How can I tell if a chloe paddington is real I've been looking at a small one


----------



## xtiggerx

Hope someone can help me


----------



## gameazel

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Hand Bag Leather Gold Bronze Romania Vintage W23651
Item Number: 330949308828
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330949308828

Hi, would someone mind taking a look at this for me? It's in terrible shape, I know, but I actually quite like the vintage-y look it has right now. Much appreciated!


----------



## xtiggerx

I thought chloe bags were made in Italy not Romania


----------



## chloe90401

Question about authentic Chloe dust bags:

I was reading that the "Chloe" is usually embossed in light brown on an authentic dust bag, and that this should be "raised", ie, there should be a slight difference in texture between the writing and the rest of the bag. Can anyone verify who has obtained a Chloe from an retailer such as Saks, NM, etc?


----------



## xtiggerx

I was told the writing should be rough and the bag should be smooth


----------



## xtiggerx

Hiya can anyone authenticate this small chloe paddington for me please


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi everyone can u help me authenticate this paraty


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi please help me authenticate this paraty. Not sure if the paraty has another cellphone pocket aside from the zipped pocket inside?


----------



## xtiggerx

Need help to authenticate my small chloe paddington


----------



## Ditacouture

Hiya 
Could someone authenticate this chloe paddington for me please 
Your help would be much appreciated


----------



## bleuroux

Deleted


----------



## xtiggerx

Can someone help me authenticate my bag


----------



## tslsusi

*Please help me authenticate this
Item Name: Chloe Marcie Bag*
 *Item    Number:**281137919362*
 *Seller ID: ** goje7812*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Satchel-Bag-Black-Leather-/281137919362?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4175203582

Thank you!
*


----------



## LadyLuck89

Item name: Chloe Paddington 


Link (photos): http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/LADYLUCK5689/library/

Please help me authenticate ladies. There's no serial number!!!  I hope it's one of the like 1% without one.

Thanks!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON BAG IN PINK VGC
Item Number: 111119602450
Seller ID: grazusbear
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-PAD...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19df3e9312

Please help authenticate this Chloe bag, thank you very much


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, experts and other ladies. Would you please take a look at this Marcie? It looks good to me but I want to double check with your help! Thanks as always!!!

Item Name: Marcie
Seller ID: jingsun2009
Item #: 321167877983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321167877983?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## i want westwood

hi can someone tell me if this bag is real

item; chloe Paddington
link; http://www.flickr.com/photos/99154735@N03/


----------



## mangosteen23

Hi - I would appreciate any comments on whether this bag is authentic.

*Item Name:* Authentic Chloe Marcie Satchel Handbag Medium Emerald Coast
*Item    Number: *151085730189
 *Seller ID: *Sachoml
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151085730189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## amn3

Hi Experts!

Could some body please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: CHLOE Marcie Large Hobo
Item Number: 271243760869
Seller ID: designerhouse2000
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271243760869&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks a ton!


----------



## morganhill

Please authenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: PREOWNED AUTHENTIC CHLOE IVORY TRACY
Item Number:200945577272
Seller ID: lovelyday681
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREOWNED-AU...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec94a2d38
Thank you so much!


----------



## claudwee

Item name; Chloe Paraty in Red 

Hi pls help authenticate! I can request for more photos if necessary


----------



## cdnbgirl

Hi:

I was wondering if someone could take a look at this for me? 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie 

Item Number:1211481957154

Seller ID:tazad20122012

Link
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-marcie...14?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c34fec382

Thank you in advance for any assistance


----------



## missaznpirate

Would love to get an opinion on this:

Item Name: Chloe Small Paraty Shoulder Bag

Item Number: 
 			321168248998


Seller ID: standingpoint

Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Twilight-Brown-Small-Paraty-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Made-Italy-/321168248998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac71e90a6

Thanks so much!


----------



## missaznpirate

^ Too late...sold!


----------



## coiaquinn

Thanks to this first post I just worked out my bag is called a bracelet bag, I really am useless!  

Hello everyone, I just joined today, so I'm not allowed to start a new thread, only post on others, I commented on a thread called identify the Chloe, because I decided to sell mine and had no idea what model it is or what it is worth.

Should I re post it on the authentication thread instead? I know its real because I bought it from Harvey Nichols but I've no idea what its worth. 

Am not very savvy on these things so any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hello, can someone please authenticate this? Thanks!!

Item Name: Chloe Medium Paraty black
Item Number: 221257626421
Seller ID: lovinrufus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1895-CH...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3383fb7335


----------



## Addy

Hello darlings! Was this bag made and do you happen to know the style name? It is so cute! Thank you!

Item Name: style unknown
Item #: 261253313137
Seller ID: wsusanto
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...n7TzF6BGNC56AzyKCVBww%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ladybugrosa

Hi All!  New to the forum.  Hoping to get opinion on this:  

Item: Chloe Bay Satchel

Item number: 121136648329

Seller ID: miss.stanley

Link: http://******/18N1mW3 

Thanks so much! 
Rosa


----------



## anna33

Hello, can someone please authenticate this? Thanks!!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium

Item Number: 171088853513

Seller ID: bossayaya

Link : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171088853513

Thanks so much...

Anna


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!
Please help-Edith tote in teal? 
Private sale, no listing #


----------



## Susan Lee




----------



## kayyy99

Hi, i just received this bag, can you please help me authenticate this Chloe paraty? Item number unknown. TIA!

Pics in following post.


----------



## kayyy99

Brand new Chloe medium paraty - a lot of wording is very hard to see. Country of origin only printed on the tag inside the bag, is this normal? And there's a rather strong smell...


----------



## Fashionistabags

Hi, 

 Real or fake? Hopefully i've done this right 

*Authentic Chloe Marcie Travel Wallet*
eBay item no. 290953568665 
Seller ID: lal745
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Travel-Wallet-/290953568665?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item43be2f2199&_uhb=1


Thanks


----------



## 1DaySoon

My first purchase from Vente Privee and I would like to authenticate. All assistance is greatly appreciated

Chloe Paraty


























It also came with a card:





Also the words word Chloe on the twisty things are always in opposite direction from one another, vertically.


----------



## ellielily

Hi Ladies, would you be able to authenticate this, the auction ends tomorrow. Thank you!


Item Name: ?
Item #: 560306
Seller ID: shopgoodwill
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=13806968


----------



## Mrs GB

Hi there

Please can someone authenticate this for me? Let me know if you need more photos of any aspects of the bag, I'm new to Chloe so I'm not sure what the key things to look for are but on the face of it I thought this looked pretty good...

Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Black Leather Shoulder Bag RRP £1145
Item number: 251308441646
Seller ID: julesef
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251308441646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you! X


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

I just purchased a Chloe Edith and if you can help me authenticate this for my further peace of mind, I'd really appreciate it!

Item name: Chloe Leather Edith Tote Bag Handbag
Item ID: 221260217747
Seller ID: sadielacie11
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260217747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

I have a second request. Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Edith too?

Item name: Authentic Ivory Chloe Edith Tote Bag + Dust Bag
Item ID:261255954572
Seller ID: plysa486
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-I...572?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd411808c

Thank you very much!


----------



## jennyx0

Hi there, I'd really appreciate if you can authenticate this for me! Thank you 

Item name: Beautiful Chloe Bag Paraty Black Leather Satchel Medium
Item ID: 390636366526
Seller ID: beinamom
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390636366526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## leif_

Hello,

I just had a question regarding Chloe sunglasses.  I have seen* Chloe sunglasses* (which purchased through OpticsFast.com and AtoZEyewear.com) but instead of saying "_Made in France_" on the inside of the right arm, it said "*Designed in France*" ... Both of those websites claim that they sell authentic designer sunglasses, however, I own an older pair of Chloe sunglasses and they say "Made in France."  I would just like to know if those that say "Designed in France" are truly replicas or if Chloe actually puts that on some of their products.

Thank you


----------



## idealbag

Hi, I wonder if someone would mind authenticating these Chloe shoes which I bought some time ago from ebay and which I want to now sell. 

Item: Chloe Black/Navy suede gold bow detail pumps
Link: no link as not yet listed
Photos: see attached

I have tried my best to conform to the format - I hope I have succeeded.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## squisheepanda

Hi ladies,

Please help authenticate this chloe bag. Any input would be greatly appreciated! 

Item Name: Chloé Colorblocked Ethel Satchel Bag Patent Leather & Calf Pre-Owned Chloe $1550
Item Number: 330976363870
Seller: shopual
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Color...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0fba855e


----------



## MissNano

Hello lovely authenticators,

Could you help me authenticate this item? 
Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie Black
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, experts.  

Would you please help me to look at this bag?  I know that you need more pictures, please let me know what you need.  Thank you.

Item name:  chloe marcie handbag NEW
Item #:        271250418675
Seller I.D.:   irma4911
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/271250418675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_83wt_1141


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, Experts.

Would you please also help me to authenticate this bag?  I am trying to decide between the 2 bags.  Thank you.

Item Name:    NWT Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Black Leather Bag Purse with Barney's Receipt
Item #:          281146671315
Seller I.D.:     liz51580
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/28114667131...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_487wt_1174

Thank you.


----------



## icebebe

Would you please also help me to authenticate this bag? I just bough this bag : (

 Item Name: Gorgeous Chloe Paraty Handbag In Tan (Medium)
 Item Number: (121149836485) 
 Seller ID:joyee525
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121149836485...84.m1439.l2649[/URL


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, Experts.
> 
> Would you please also help me to authenticate this bag?  I am trying to decide between the 2 bags.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:    NWT Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Black Leather Bag Purse with Barney's Receipt
> Item #:          281146671315
> Seller I.D.:     liz51580
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/28114667131...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_487wt_1174
> 
> Thank you.



That's a real deal there.However, ask if they will include the authenticity card.


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

MissNano said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this item?
> Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie Black
> Thank you so much in advance!



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty?

*Item Name: *Chloe Paraty Magenta Satchel 
*Item    Number:**151095093661*
 *Seller ID: ** ralphieralph*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-C...661?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232df8299d*


Thanks so much


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi,

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, I also have the same style that needs to be authenticated

*Item Name: *Chloe Paraty Black Satchel 
*Item    Number:*111136726300
 *Seller ID: * socialiteauctions *http://myworld.ebay.com/ralphieralph?_trksid=p2047675.l2559*
 *Link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Bag-P...300?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e043dd1c


Thanks. Really appreciate it.


----------



## lovemymulberry

Please could you look at this for me? Many thanks! I wasn't sure about the dark piping/inking at the top. Pics of the hologram and inner chloe label are not available at this time.

STUNNING-Brand-New-Large-Chloe-Marcie-Limited-Edition-Tan-Handbag-/
item number: 141032593428
seller: fashionfemmefatal
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141032593428?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## eugefunk

.


----------



## joycee71

CHLOE PARATY MEDIUM RED, please authenticate this bag, just bought it from an online store for a discounted price but when I received the bag, I am not happy with the craftmanship and the uneveness of the color and the leather and it it supposed to be RED in color but it looks like red dipped in mud


----------



## chicebou

*Hi, could someone authenticate this item , I know the sale has already finished

*http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649*

CHLOE BAY Deep Brown Quilted Leather Bag Handbag
Seller chicboutiques*
121153281605


----------



## csre

Please;

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Handbag in Cream
Item Number: 121154238907
Seller ID: wine2003shopping
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121154238907

Thanks


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi - if someone could check the authentication of this it would be greatly appreciated!! Let me know if I need to get more photos.

Item Name: Medium Chloe Paraty
Item Number: 111138131896
Seller ID: chi_maude
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111138131896?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rooster100

please could authenticate this Chloe Paddington for me
 thanks in advance

seller - rw1980
item number - 161083247088
link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161083247088?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Missee

Please help me authenthicate this bag:
Name: Chloe Bag Paraty Black Leather Satchel with Gold Hardware 124 10
Number: 111136726300
Seller: socialiteauctions
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Bag-P...tchel-with-Gold-Hardware-124-10-/111136726300
Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi Chloe ladies (and gents?)!

Title:  CHLOE PARATY EN PYTHON
Item number: 231029557959
Seller:  sassykimchi_personalshopper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231029557959

Comments: In the description, *the seller claims that this listing was authenticated here* but I'm not finding it.

Thank you.


----------



## fonfon

Hi,  I am a new member here and would appreciate your expert help.  Please help authenticating this Paraty.   

Item Name: Chloe Paraty black fusain medium
Item Number: 251317065401
Seller ID: 5820ink
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251317065401

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ambrielle

Hi all,
Could any one please help in authenticating this chloe bag,
Your help would be much appreciated

Item name - 100% Authentic Chloe Grenat 2005 Paddington Bag - stunning, rare collectors item
Item # 181194616640
Seller Id - sianicles1984 

Link - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181194616640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello authenticator , 
Name : stunning vintage chloe paddington messenger handbag 
Reseller : p-fletch0131 

Link : http://******/1634qZG

Your helped much appreciated 
TIA


----------



## NicolaElize

Lescoy said:


> HI there - I wonder if you can post a photo of the main plate - taken straight on - no angles. Its quite deeply stamped - but I think resizing of image is distorting. The bag looks ok - but if you can post that - then it would be good to see.



Hi thanks for that I really REALLY appreciate it!

I'm not sure which is the main plate you mentioned but here are photos of both. Hopefully they will do!









Thanks again  xx


----------



## neem518

Hello, ladies, I'm hoping someone can help me please authenticate this Chloe for me - thank you for your time

Item - Chloe marcie bag hobo pebble grey
Item No - 321181555580
Seller - harriettevandebroek
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/321181555580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## neem518

And another one, please, thank you - 

Item - Chloe Marcie Large Size Satchel Purse Handbag Grey Taupe Brown W/ Dustbag
Item No - 271256080207
Seller -  designer*trash
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/271256080207?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bryt

Hi there,

Just bought this bag. Everything looks fine except the strong adour... So please help me authenticate it. Your help is greatly appreciated!

Item - Chloe Marcie Satchel w/Long Strap Messenger Emerald Coast 
Item No - 221263938022
Seller - missyabc123
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Satchel-w-Long-Strap-Messenger-Emerald-Coast-1895-/221263938022?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D221263938022%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=1%252FEcNU7jzvbyfeRfjlJ7MHLY784%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## seaver1

I am not sure Chloe paraty ever produced this color called "magenta." Please help me see if it is authentic. thanks a lot.

----------------------


*Item Name: *Beautiful Chloe Paraty Magenta Satchel Purse with Dust Cover  *Item    Number: **161074136025*
 *Seller ID:*  ralphieralp
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161074136025


----------



## Beena_Baby

*Just looking for confirmation that this is a terrible fake. I received additional pictures and the padlock is completely wrong. Asked if authentication was received by this site or another reputable site and I got this in reply: 

"**I  don't need to have it authenticated.My girlfriend bought this bag at  Chloe.She would rather die than own any counterfeit items.If you have  doubts please do not make an offer......Kelly"

Item Name: *AUTHENTIC CHLOE PADDINGTON PADLOCK PEWTER SILVER GRAY SOFT GENUINE LEATHER PURSE *
Item    Number: **350854320041*
 *Seller ID: vintage317*
 *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350854320041

Thank you!!! 
*


----------



## Mrs GB

Hi Ladies,

Please can someone authenticate this for me? It ends in a few days time. I've asked for a clearer photo of the serial number on the leather tag...

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium Handbag, black, good condit with receipt
Item Number: 200952024817
Seller ID: doran4
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200952024817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#shId

Thank you!


----------



## Ambrielle

Beena_Baby said:


> *Just looking for confirmation that this is a terrible fake. I received additional pictures and the padlock is completely wrong. Asked if authentication was received by this site or another reputable site and I got this in reply:
> 
> "**I  don't need to have it authenticated.My girlfriend bought this bag at  Chloe.She would rather die than own any counterfeit items.If you have  doubts please do not make an offer......Kelly"
> 
> Item Name: *AUTHENTIC CHLOE PADDINGTON PADLOCK PEWTER SILVER GRAY SOFT GENUINE LEATHER PURSE *
> Item    Number: **350854320041*
> *Seller ID: vintage317*
> *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350854320041
> 
> Thank you!!!
> *



Wow even I can tell that's fake 
Don't buy that


----------



## Beena_Baby

Ambrielle said:


> Wow even I can tell that's fake
> Don't buy that


Thanks Ambrielle! Yeah, I knew it was fake but wanted to put this shameful Ebay seller on full blast. I also reported the bag so hopefully it gets pulled soon. No excuse for replicas!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Beena_Baby said:


> *Just looking for confirmation that this is a terrible fake. I received additional pictures and the padlock is completely wrong. Asked if authentication was received by this site or another reputable site and I got this in reply:
> 
> "**I  don't need to have it authenticated.My girlfriend bought this bag at  Chloe.She would rather die than own any counterfeit items.If you have  doubts please do not make an offer......Kelly"
> 
> Item Name: *AUTHENTIC CHLOE PADDINGTON PADLOCK PEWTER SILVER GRAY SOFT GENUINE LEATHER PURSE *
> Item    Number: **350854320041*
> *Seller ID: vintage317*
> *Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350854320041
> 
> Thank you!!!
> *



Wow that seller is lying through their teeth. This "Chloe" looks horrendous 

Reported. Really hope no one buys this.


----------



## kix55

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello authenticator ,
> Name : stunning vintage chloe paddington messenger handbag
> Reseller : p-fletch0131
> 
> Link : http://******/1634qZG
> 
> Your helped much appreciated
> TIA



that is defintely 100 % fake


----------



## ayutilovesGST

kix55 said:


> that is defintely 100 % fake



I certainly love the answer ! 100% fake 

THank you so much for your time


----------



## Storm Spirit

Ambrielle said:


> Hi all,
> Could any one please help in authenticating this chloe bag,
> Your help would be much appreciated
> 
> Item name - 100% Authentic Chloe Grenat 2005 Paddington Bag - stunning, rare collectors item
> Item # 181194616640
> Seller Id - sianicles1984
> 
> Link -
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181194616640?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance



I can't see anything "off" about this bag, pretty sure it's authentic.


----------



## Ambrielle

Beena_Baby said:


> Thanks Ambrielle! Yeah, I knew it was fake but wanted to put this shameful Ebay seller on full blast. I also reported the bag so hopefully it gets pulled soon. No excuse for replicas!!



Cool, fakes get me wound up 
Well done for reporting


----------



## Ambrielle

Storm Spirit said:


> I can't see anything "off" about this bag, pretty sure it's authentic.



Thank you 
Was hoping to hear that


----------



## katie_jl

Hi everybody! Please help me authenticate these 2 Marcies in Coral Sands - I missed the boat on these the first time around, so I'm pretty desperate now. 

Name: NWT Chloe Chloe Marcie Large Hobo Bag CORAL MSRP $1895
#: 310714799304 		 
Seller: taxfreeshop123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-C...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item48580b94c8

Name: NWT Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Handbag Coral $1795
#: 251290135358
Seller: kryyl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-M...358?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a820f2b3e

TIA!


----------



## Beena_Baby

Pretty sure I've been duped  Just require confirmation from you lovely authenticators before I open a SNAD case. Please help as soon as you can! Thank you very much!!

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Handbag in Cream
Item Number: 121154238907
Seller ID: wine2003shopping
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=121154238907


----------



## Ambrielle

Beena_Baby said:


> Pretty sure I've been duped  Just require confirmation from you lovely authenticators before I open a SNAD case. Please help as soon as you can! Thank you very much!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington Handbag in Cream
> Item Number: 121154238907
> Seller ID: wine2003shopping
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=121154238907



Hi 
I'd say fake, 
Padlock is a dead giveaway


----------



## Beena_Baby

Ambrielle said:


> Hi
> I'd say fake,
> Padlock is a dead giveaway


Thanks for the quick reply Ambrielle  The padlock was the first thing I noticed too.


----------



## Ambrielle

Beena_Baby said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Ambrielle  The padlock was the first thing I noticed too.



Yes, and if you noticed ... They didn't show this on the listing,
Pity you didn't ask them for more pics, 
But at least you will know for next time,
Wish you good luck


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello, ladies, I'm hoping someone can help me please authenticate this Chloe for me - thank you for your time

Item - chloe paddington handbag tan color smaller size 
Seller - yuet yuet 
Link : 
http://******/16u4UdU

THank you so much


----------



## Jessikawi

Hello!

I just purchased an Edith off eBay - would love a second opinion as to it's authenticity...

Thanks in advance!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/100365143@N07/


----------



## Bag Lady London

Hi there

Could someone please have a look at this marcie on ebay for me?
Item: 100% Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag with tags
No.: 261265096555
Seller: christy25azure
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd49cff6b

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Beena_Baby said:


> Pretty sure I've been duped  Just require confirmation from you lovely authenticators before I open a SNAD case. Please help as soon as you can! Thank you very much!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington Handbag in Cream
> Item Number: 121154238907
> Seller ID: wine2003shopping
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=121154238907



Definitely fake 

I find it strange that counterfeiters almost always get the padlock key hole the wrong way up. The padlock is only the most iconic thing about this bag


----------



## neem518

I just bought my second Paddington from eBay, and would love feedback. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brown...Vgwl7YWv3M6XyItjmpXNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Leonite

HI There, this is my first time posting/getting a Chloe authenticated on this site/thread - so I am hoping I am doing this right!

Could I please have the following bag authenticated?  Chloe bags do not come up for sale in NZ very often so I want to make sure it is authentic before I bid. 
Many thanks in advance for any help.*

Item Name: *
*Chloe Paddington Large Front Pocket*

*Item    Number: *Listing #: 627737612         
 *
Seller ID: **uuber* (313 trademe.co.nz/images/star200.gif) trademe.co.nz/images/icon_av.gif *

Link: *http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=627737612


----------



## Storm Spirit

Leonite said:


> HI There, this is my first time posting/getting a Chloe authenticated on this site/thread - so I am hoping I am doing this right!
> 
> Could I please have the following bag authenticated?  Chloe bags do not come up for sale in NZ very often so I want to make sure it is authentic before I bid.
> Many thanks in advance for any help.*
> 
> Item Name: *
> *Chloe Paddington Large Front Pocket*
> 
> *Item    Number: *Listing #: 627737612
> *
> Seller ID: **uuber* (313 trademe.co.nz/images/star200.gif) trademe.co.nz/images/icon_av.gif *
> 
> Link: *http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=627737612



Fake  That padlock gives it away, along with other issues.


----------



## Leonite

Storm Spirit said:


> Fake  That padlock gives it away, along with other issues.



Thank you very much, I was really hesitant on this one. This seller thinks it is genuine and she has a history of selling bags to New Zealanders for quite a lot of money. This will reach $700-$800 nz dollars, I think I will report her, or ask her a to show a better photo of padlock this may alert the other buyers. Thanks.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Leonite said:


> Thank you very much, I was really hesitant on this one. This seller thinks it is genuine and she has a history of selling bags to New Zealanders for quite a lot of money. This will reach $700-$800 nz dollars, I think I will report her, or ask her a to show a better photo of padlock this may alert the other buyers. Thanks.



You're welcome 

It's possible that the seller doesn't know that the bag is fake - they could be a reseller who's unfamiliar with Chloe bags, for example. You could try telling her outright, and if she doesn't respond or remove the listing, report away!


----------



## katie_jl

i searched TPF for this seller and so far, everything else (chanel, tod's, gucci) was authenticated but i'm not sure about chloe.

Item: 
*Chloe Marcie Coral Leather Hobo Bag New With Tags Retail $1895.00*

#: 290961769914
Seller: myremmie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43beac45ba


----------



## allflowers

Hello, 
This is my first Chloe and I was hoping to get it authenticated, as I have been guessing wrong on this thread whether they are authentic or not, i'm still earning.  I'm grateful for this thread, thanks for the expertise 

Chloe Paddington Mini Square


----------



## allflowers




----------



## rooster100

please could authenticate this Chloe Paddington for me, i did ask on page 107 but i seem to have been overlooked 

thanks in advance

seller - rw1980
item number - 161083247088
link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161083247088?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## xtiggerx

Can some one authenticate my baby Chloe paddington I put pictures on page 78 I think


----------



## Leonite

Hi There, could somebody please authenticate this Chloe Paddington Tote for me, the auction is over but it is not too late as it was only a few days ago. Many thanks in advance for any help. Thank you.*

Item Name:  *Chloe Paddington Tote in Blanc *

Item    Number:*625386700  *

Seller ID:  **uuber* (314 trademe.co.nz/images/star200.gif) trademe.co.nz/images/icon_av.gif 

*Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=625386700

*


----------



## rachelskid

hi there. can someone authenticate this chloe please? thanks in advance.

*item name* 100% Authentic Chloe Black Leather Handbag
*item number:* 390644523762
*seller id* rk_arreola_123 
*link* http://www.ebay.com/itm/161086047217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Storm Spirit

Leonite said:


> Hi There, could somebody please authenticate this Chloe Paddington Tote for me, the auction is over but it is not too late as it was only a few days ago. Many thanks in advance for any help. Thank you.*
> 
> Item Name:  *Chloe Paddington Tote in Blanc *
> 
> Item    Number:*625386700  *
> 
> Seller ID:  **uuber* (314 trademe.co.nz/images/star200.gif) trademe.co.nz/images/icon_av.gif
> 
> *Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=625386700
> 
> *



Not an expert but I see several problems with this. Hope you haven't paid.


----------



## Lescoy

xtiggerx said:


> Can some one authenticate my baby Chloe paddington I put pictures on page 78 I think



*Hi - sorry I've been AWOL.

If you can repost - then happy to check for you.
*


----------



## Lescoy

Leonite said:


> Hi There, could somebody please authenticate this Chloe Paddington Tote for me, the auction is over but it is not too late as it was only a few days ago. Many thanks in advance for any help. Thank you.*
> 
> Item Name:  *Chloe Paddington Tote in Blanc *
> 
> Item    Number:*625386700  *
> 
> Seller ID:  **uuber* (314 trademe.co.nz/images/star200.gif) trademe.co.nz/images/icon_av.gif
> 
> *Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=625386700
> 
> *



*Hi - this is a vile fake *


----------



## Lescoy

rachelskid said:


> hi there. can someone authenticate this chloe please? thanks in advance.
> 
> *item name* 100% Authentic Chloe Black Leather Handbag
> *item number:* 390644523762
> *seller id* rk_arreola_123
> *link* http://www.ebay.com/itm/161086047217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Hi - looks ok so far, but ideally would want to see the main plate - taken straight on/face forward to check Chloe engraving, and likewise with the side buckles. Its not screaming fake at all - just good if we can see the detailing.*


----------



## xtiggerx




----------



## Lescoy

*^^ The item above - need to see side buckles, main plate - and if there is a listing - a link to that.*


----------



## xtiggerx




----------



## neem518

Hello, ladies, I'm hoping someone can help me please authenticate this Chloe for me - thank you for your time

Item - Chloe marcie bag hobo pebble grey
Item No - 321181555580
Seller - harriettevandebroek
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/321181555580...84.m1438.l2648


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Hello, ladies, I'm hoping someone can help me please authenticate this Chloe for me - thank you for your time
> 
> Item - Chloe marcie bag hobo pebble grey
> Item No - 321181555580
> Seller - harriettevandebroek
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/321181555580...84.m1438.l2648



*Hi - this item is relisted. Photos are dire - and given the stamping on the outer hardware - I'm not happy with this - I would absolutely want more photos of this. *


----------



## xtiggerx

I've put the other pics up is my bag authentic


----------



## Lescoy

xtiggerx said:


> I've put the other pics up is my bag authentic



*Hi - I can see that you have posted additional photos - I did ask if there was a listing - no response.*


----------



## xtiggerx

Sorry the listing has been deleted


----------



## Lescoy

*Oh - has eBay removed it?*


----------



## xtiggerx

Think so I can't find it


----------



## Lescoy

xtiggerx said:


> Think so I can't find it



*If its a recent listing it would be unlikely to be deleted, unless eBay thought there was a breach or infringement. If you cant find the listing - I'm sorry I won't authenticate or give opinion.*


----------



## xtiggerx

I will look again through my eBay items


----------



## xtiggerx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281132319564


----------



## xtiggerx

Hiya my friend found it from eBay for me I'm hopeless lol


----------



## neem518

Thank you, Lescoy. This is the only other photo (hologram sticker) that I have



Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this item is relisted. Photos are dire - and given the stamping on the outer hardware - I'm not happy with this - I would absolutely want more photos of this. *


----------



## neem518

I just also purchased this Paddington Lizard, and would like confirmation of its authenticity - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brown...Vgwl7YWv3M6XyItjmpXNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Thank you, Lescoy. This is the only other photo (hologram sticker) that I have



*Sorry - based on the photos in the listing - I can't authenticate this Marcie - I need to see CLEAR shots of the stampings on that outer hardware -as right now - I have concern.*


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> I just also purchased this Paddington Lizard, and would like confirmation of its authenticity -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brown...Vgwl7YWv3M6XyItjmpXNE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!


*Hi - need to see the main plate - want to see engraving, likewise the buckles. Also want to see the inner heatstamp and datecode.*


----------



## neem518

Thanks, if you scroll down using the same link, the seller uploaded  more photos with the description of the item. 



Lescoy said:


> *Hi - need to see the main plate - want to see engraving, likewise the buckles. Also want to see the inner heatstamp and datecode.*


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Thanks, if you scroll down using the same link, the seller uploaded  more photos with the description of the item.



*I am aware of that as I have checked them but there is NOT a photo of what I requested.*


----------



## neem518

Thank you. 


Lescoy said:


> *Sorry - based on the photos in the listing - I can't authenticate this Marcie - I need to see CLEAR shots of the stampings on that outer hardware -as right now - I have concern.*


----------



## neem518

Sorry, I thought when you meant heat stamp and face plate and buckle, you were referring to these? If not, I'll get more photos from seller. Thank you, Lescoy. Much appreciated!  



Lescoy said:


> *I am aware of that as I have checked them but there is NOT a photo of what I requested.*


----------



## SIRD

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased a Chloe Edith and if you can help me authenticate this for my further peace of mind, I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Leather Edith Tote Bag Handbag
> Item ID: 221260217747
> Seller ID: sadielacie11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260217747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Hello there,

I purchased my first Chloe and I am hoping you can help me confirm that it is authentic. I actually posted this request on page 106 but all the conversation seemed to have passed that page, so I hope it is OK that I am asking again. I would really appreciate your help in authenticating the bag!! If you need more photos, please let me know. Thank you again!!

Item name: Chloe Leather Edith Tote Bag Handbag
Item ID: 221260217747
Seller ID: sadielacie11
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260217747...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Sorry, I thought when you meant heat stamp and face plate and buckle, you were referring to these? If not, I'll get more photos from seller. Thank you, Lescoy. Much appreciated!


*
I asked for the datecode as well - seller states what it reads - I want to see it.*


----------



## neem518

Thanks Lescoy, I have to get that one - 



Lescoy said:


> *
> I asked for the datecode as well - seller states what it reads - I want to see it.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I purchased my first Chloe and I am hoping you can help me confirm that it is authentic. I actually posted this request on page 106 but all the conversation seemed to have passed that page, so I hope it is OK that I am asking again. I would really appreciate your help in authenticating the bag!! If you need more photos, please let me know. Thank you again!!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Leather Edith Tote Bag Handbag
> Item ID: 221260217747
> Seller ID: sadielacie11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221260217747...84.m1438.l2649



*Hi 

This Edith is. unfortunately not authentic 
*


----------



## neem518

So far, though, do you see anything off? Thanks!



neem518 said:


> Thanks Lescoy, I have to get that one -


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> So far, though, do you see anything off? Thanks!



*Its not screaming fake at all, but as someone who is anal - I would like to see everything - and the datecode would be good. *


----------



## neem518

Oh, Lescoy! You are the  best! Thank you so, so much for your time! I couldn't resist the exotic leather at that price... I'll send photos of date code once received. 





Lescoy said:


> *Its not screaming fake at all, but as someone who is anal - I would like to see everything - and the datecode would be good. *


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Oh, Lescoy! You are the  best! Thank you so, so much for your time! I couldn't resist the exotic leather at that price... I'll send photos of date code once received.



*No problem - it is probably ok - but stitching is a little sloppy in places - and for a 2005 it should be better, although Chloe QC is dire at best. *


----------



## xtiggerx

I hope my bag is a good one


----------



## neem518

Lescoy said:


> *No problem - it is probably ok - but stitching is a little sloppy in places - and for a 2005 it should be better, although Chloe QC is dire at best. *


I have a 2005 kid leather Paddy, too, and some stitching are sloppy : ). I've come to accept that : ), I just love their leather! Thanks!


----------



## xtiggerx

Has my bag pics been looked at yet x


----------



## Lescoy

xtiggerx said:


> Has my bag pics been looked at yet x



*We do this as a voluntary service, and therefore you may not get an instant response. Constantly bumping it will not have the desired effect.*


----------



## xtiggerx

I was only asking as I first asked in July but had no reply people who asked today are getting replys within a matter of minutes


----------



## Storm Spirit

xtiggerx said:


> I was only asking as I first asked in July but had no reply people who asked today are getting replys within a matter of minutes



If you read the first post, authenticators are not required to answer every post and can't be expected to be around all the time; they are volunteers who give up their own time to help out.

I'd recommend using a paid service (they're not at all expensive) if you want to guarantee a reply


----------



## xtiggerx

Who do I get in touch with so I can pay to find out


----------



## xtiggerx

I don't mind paying for the service but this forum was recommended at giving advice about bags and other things


----------



## allflowers

hello, I posted additional pics on page 109 http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/authenticate-chloe-please-read-rules-use-format-post-775574-109.html#post25205306

and here is the auction listing info, thank you very much


item name: Chloe Paddington Mini Square
item number: 111139937831
Seller : lovetosellmuch
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-Paddington-Handbag-Satchel-Jade-Small-/111139937831?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=ekMynOk43SerUIHkJIvcsZW3hw0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bryt

Dear Lescoy,

So glad to see you back! Could you please help me take a look at this bag?

Got this bag several days ago. Everything looks fine except the strong adour... So please help me authenticate it. Your help is greatly appreciated!

Item - Chloe Marcie Satchel w/Long Strap Messenger Emerald Coast 
Item No - 221263938022
Seller - missyabc123
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authenti...p2047675.l2557


----------



## Jessikawi

Hello~

1st timer here- I posted a few days ago, but didn't see a reply - is it easier if I embed the pictures?

This is (hopefully) a Chloe Edith in Mastic.

Truly appreciate if you can authenticate for me.  I'm always a little leery about online auctions...


----------



## rachelskid

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - looks ok so far, but ideally would want to see the main plate - taken straight on/face forward to check Chloe engraving, and likewise with the side buckles. Its not screaming fake at all - just good if we can see the detailing.*



thanks so much. I asked for more pics, but have not yet received a response. thank you again for taking the time. this forum is invaluable!


----------



## Lescoy

xtiggerx said:


> I was only asking as I first asked in July but had no reply people who asked today are getting replys within a matter of minutes



Yes, and you posted only photos - and said there was no link - then found one. Please check the first page of ANY of the Authentication Threads - authenticators do not, or are not required to answer all requests. 

If you asked in July - then I'm sorry - but I have not been here - and I have NO intention of scanning back to see when people posted this or that. Reposts are fine - but I will get to them as and when I do.


----------



## Lescoy

allflowers said:


> hello, I posted additional pics on page 109 http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...-use-format-post-775574-109.html#post25205306
> 
> and here is the auction listing info, thank you very much
> 
> 
> item name: Chloe Paddington Mini Square
> item number: 111139937831
> Seller : lovetosellmuch
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...k43SerUIHkJIvcsZW3hw0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



*Hi - this looks fine - I have checked the additionals you posted. Its not a common style - Enjoy!*


----------



## Lescoy

bryt said:


> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> So glad to see you back! Could you please help me take a look at this bag?
> 
> Got this bag several days ago. Everything looks fine except the strong adour... So please help me authenticate it. Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item - Chloe Marcie Satchel w/Long Strap Messenger Emerald Coast
> Item No - 221263938022
> Seller - missyabc123
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authenti...p2047675.l2557



*Hi - this looks fine - and seller is reputable (not that this guarantees of course). The photo of the stamping on the side hardware is a bit angled - but I can't see anything wrong with this - looks good - great colour!*


----------



## Lescoy

Jessikawi said:


> Hello~
> 
> 1st timer here- I posted a few days ago, but didn't see a reply - is it easier if I embed the pictures?
> 
> This is (hopefully) a Chloe Edith in Mastic.
> 
> Truly appreciate if you can authenticate for me.  I'm always a little leery about online auctions...
> 
> View attachment 2302651
> View attachment 2302652
> View attachment 2302653
> View attachment 2302654
> View attachment 2302655



*Hi - is this a Large Edith? Need to know that. *


----------



## Lescoy

rachelskid said:


> thanks so much. I asked for more pics, but have not yet received a response. thank you again for taking the time. this forum is invaluable!



*No problem - if you get the additionals - then repost the original link as well and we'll be happy to check.*


----------



## chicebou

*Hi, glad you back lescoy could you kindly authenticate this item , I know the sale has already finished ?

*http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...84.m1560.l2649*

CHLOE BAY Deep Brown Quilted Leather Bag Handbag
Seller chicboutiques*
121153281605


----------



## Lescoy

chicebou said:


> *Hi, glad you back lescoy could you kindly authenticate this item , I know the sale has already finished ?
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...84.m1560.l2649*
> 
> CHLOE BAY Deep Brown Quilted Leather Bag Handbag
> Seller chicboutiques*
> 121153281605



*Hi, have you bought this Quilted Bay? *


----------



## neem518

Lescoy said:


> *Sorry - based on the photos in the listing - I can't authenticate this Marcie - I need to see CLEAR shots of the stampings on that outer hardware -as right now - I have concern.*



Hello, Lescoy, here is a photo of the outside hardware of the Chloe  Marcie you had "doubts" on. I'm guessing this photo will put an end to  that doubt - and confirm it's fake? I haven't seen a Chloe with  hardware/buckles engraved like this -


----------



## katie_jl

Hi Lescoy! I posted these a few pages back; I would love your opinion on them! Much appreciated - TIA!

Item: 
*Chloe Marcie Coral Leather Hobo Bag New With Tags Retail $1895.00*

#: 290961769914
Seller: myremmie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie...item43beac45ba

Name: NWT Chloe Chloe Marcie Large Hobo Bag CORAL MSRP $1895
#: 310714799304 		 
Seller: taxfreeshop123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Ch...item48580b94c8

Name: NWT Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Handbag Coral $1795
#: 251290135358
Seller: kryyl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Ma...item3a820f2b3e


I'm pretty desperate for a Coral Marcie


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Hello, Lescoy, here is a photo of the outside hardware of the Chloe  Marcie you had "doubts" on. I'm guessing this photo will put an end to  that doubt - and confirm it's fake? I haven't seen a Chloe with  hardware/buckles engraved like this -



*The photo isn't enlarging - can you repost. I'm assuming that it has a stamp mark - i.e., not just the lettering, and that is what zoomed at me yesterday - as well as a few other issues. *


----------



## Lescoy

katie_jl said:


> Hi Lescoy! I posted these a few pages back; I would love your opinion on them! Much appreciated - TIA!
> 
> Item:
> *Chloe Marcie Coral Leather Hobo Bag New With Tags Retail $1895.00*
> 
> #: 290961769914
> Seller: myremmie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie...item43beac45ba
> 
> Name: NWT Chloe Chloe Marcie Large Hobo Bag CORAL MSRP $1895
> #: 310714799304
> Seller: taxfreeshop123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Ch...item48580b94c8
> 
> Name: NWT Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Handbag Coral $1795
> #: 251290135358
> Seller: kryyl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Ma...item3a820f2b3e
> 
> 
> I'm pretty desperate for a Coral Marcie



*Hi - these are all looking ok from the photos provided. The 2nd one - seller hasn't shown all of the detailing I'd like to see - but irrespective, it does look ok from the photos provided. *


----------



## katie_jl

Yay, thank you thank you thank you! And... thank you.


----------



## neem518

Thank you Lescoy, I tried enlarging the photo but it becomes too blurry. You're right, they are not just the letters C h l o e. It looks like someone engraved a rectangle first, and then the letters are written inside that rectangle. 

QUOTE=Lescoy;25219723]*The photo isn't enlarging - can you repost. I'm assuming that it has a stamp mark - i.e., not just the lettering, and that is what zoomed at me yesterday - as well as a few other issues. *[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lescoy

neem518 said:


> Thank you Lescoy, I tried enlarging the photo but it becomes too blurry. You're right, they are not just the letters C h l o e. It looks like someone engraved a rectangle first, and then the letters are written inside that rectangle.
> 
> QUOTE=Lescoy;25219723]*The photo isn't enlarging - can you repost. I'm assuming that it has a stamp mark - i.e., not just the lettering, and that is what zoomed at me yesterday - as well as a few other issues. *


[/QUOTE]

*Yes - thats what I thought - and that is a major red flag I'm afraid. It looks like a 'branding iron' mark.*


----------



## Beena_Baby

Ambrielle said:


> Yes, and if you noticed ... They didn't show this on the listing,
> Pity you didn't ask them for more pics,
> But at least you will know for next time,
> Wish you good luck



I didn't think about requesting more pictures until it was already on its way. I haven't run into a counterfeit issue before - which is pretty impressive especially after 9 years on eBay. Good news is that the seller was apologetic and refunded me right away.


----------



## Beena_Baby

Storm Spirit said:


> Definitely fake
> 
> I find it strange that counterfeiters almost always get the padlock key hole the wrong way up. The padlock is only the most iconic thing about this bag



It's great that they don't get the padlock right- makes the authentication process a little easier  But, yes, you're totally right that the padlock is the most iconic piece. I appreciate your reply!!


----------



## Lescoy

Beena_Baby said:


> It's great that they don't get the padlock right- makes the authentication process a little easier  But, yes, you're totally right that the padlock is the most iconic piece. I appreciate your reply!!



*Actually its now quite uncommon for the counterfeiters to get the keyhole the wrong way up - *


----------



## Ambrielle

Beena_Baby said:


> I didn't think about requesting more pictures until it was already on its way. I haven't run into a counterfeit issue before - which is pretty impressive especially after 9 years on eBay. Good news is that the seller was apologetic and refunded me right away.



I'm so glad you had a smooth refund ,
Many people go through hell,
I'm glad it wasn't like that
And that is amazing in 9 years. 
Hope it continues that way :touchwood:


----------



## neem518

Thanks! The price would have been good, although with the leather flap has scratches, but I'll let this one pass. Lucky for me to have you around this time! Thanks a lot!

*Yes - thats what I thought - and that is a major red flag I'm afraid. It looks like a 'branding iron' mark.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## allflowers

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this looks fine - I have checked the additionals you posted. Its not a common style - Enjoy!*



Thank you so much Lescoy! I love the color too


----------



## Bag Lady London

Hi there

Could you please have a look at this marcie on ebay for me?
Item: 100% Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag with tags
No.: 261265096555
Seller: christy25azure
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authen...item3cd49cff6b

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jessikawi

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - is this a Large Edith? Need to know that. *



Hello~

Yes- this is the large Edith

Thanks!


----------



## Jessikawi

Jessikawi said:


> Hello~
> 
> Yes- this is the large Edith
> 
> Thanks!



Dimensions are 16.5" wide, 10.5" tall, and about 6" deep!


----------



## Lescoy

Bag Lady London said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you please have a look at this marcie on ebay for me?
> Item: 100% Authentic Chloe Marcie Bag with tags
> No.: 261265096555
> Seller: christy25azure
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authen...item3cd49cff6b
> 
> Thanks for any help.



*Hi, I would like to see the datecode inside the bag, and also the hologram. Also the Chloe stamping on the outer hardware. Hopefully the seller will oblige.*


----------



## Lescoy

Jessikawi said:


> Dimensions are 16.5" wide, 10.5" tall, and about 6" deep!



*Hi - thats not a Large Edith - thats the Regular. I need to go back and check the photos -
OK - want a clear straight on/face forward shot of the inner zipper pull to check the engraving - and the right way up please - 
its not clear on the photos you have posted, and I want to see it.
*


----------



## enitsirhk

Hi ladies, can you help me authenticate this please? I hope my pictures are enough and right. TIA!!! 

Item Name: CHLOE BLACK PARATY PYTHON MEDIUM BAG
Link (if available): N/A
Photos:


----------



## enitsirhk

Here are some additional photos. TIA!


----------



## Lescoy

*Need datecode tag and hologram if present. Also straight on/face forward photo of the engraving on the outer hardware - its angled at present.*


----------



## Lescoy

enitsirhk said:


> Here are some additional photos. TIA!



*Oh - now I have an issue with this I'm afraid. Have you bought this?*


----------



## enitsirhk

Lescoy said:


> *Oh - now I have an issue with this I'm afraid. Have you bought this?*



Oh dear!  No I haven't bought it but was planning to. My friend is selling it to me, not that I don't trust her I just want to make sure its the real deal.  Can you let me know what's wrong so that I could explain it to her? Thanks again.


----------



## Lescoy

enitsirhk said:


> Oh dear!  No I haven't bought it but was planning to. My friend is selling it to me, not that I don't trust her I just want to make sure its the real deal.  Can you let me know what's wrong so that I could explain it to her? Thanks again.



*Not on the Open Thread - I will message you on this.*


----------



## bryt

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this looks fine - and seller is reputable (not that this guarantees of course). The photo of the stamping on the side hardware is a bit angled - but I can't see anything wrong with this - looks good - great colour!*


 
Dear Lescoy,

Thank you so much for your reply!!! Now I have no doubt! 
Yes the seller has 100% positive feedback 
Your compliment on the colour makes me even happier


----------



## SIRD

Hi Lescoy,

Thank you for answering my question earlier. Can you help me authenticate this listing? 

Item Name: Authentic Chloe "Edith" handbag
Item ID: 321160256448
Seller ID: suzyandcarmen
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance and I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## dottiebbb

Hello!  I'm looking at a couple of large Edith variations on Ebay, and I would greatly appreciate a second opinion on authenticity.  I have an Edith that I bought in 2007, but I am not very familiar with the variations.

Here is the first one:

*Item Name:* Chloe Black Leather Edith Tote Shopper
 *Item    Number: *111149135324
 *Seller ID:  *fabulessonline
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-BLACK...324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e10135dc*


----------



## dottiebbb

Here is the second one.  I'm trying to decide between an Edith variation and a medium Quilted Bay (not yet found - tips?), for a black shoulder bag that fits a lot but does not weigh a lot.  Thank you!

Item Name: Chloe Black Edith Hobo
 Item    Number: 321189725800
 Seller ID:  annsfabfinds
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Black...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8664668


----------



## kgayle_lao

hi!

could someone authenticate this bag for me. thanks in advance! 

item: chloe paraty leather handbag in black

link : http://www.chloe-outlet.org/chloe-paraty-leather-handbag-black-p-232.html


----------



## Jessikawi

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - thats not a Large Edith - thats the Regular. I need to go back and check the photos -
> OK - want a clear straight on/face forward shot of the inner zipper pull to check the engraving - and the right way up please -
> its not clear on the photos you have posted, and I want to see it.
> *



Sure thing!  Can you tell from these?


----------



## Lescoy

Jessikawi said:


> Sure thing!  Can you tell from these?
> 
> View attachment 2305131
> View attachment 2305132



*Looks fine*


----------



## Lescoy

kgayle_lao said:


> hi!
> 
> could someone authenticate this bag for me. thanks in advance!
> 
> item: chloe paraty leather handbag in black
> 
> link : http://www.chloe-outlet.org/chloe-paraty-leather-handbag-black-p-232.html



*Sorry - this is not a bona-fide website - keep your money!*


----------



## Lescoy

dottiebbb said:


> Here is the second one.  I'm trying to decide between an Edith variation and a medium Quilted Bay (not yet found - tips?), for a black shoulder bag that fits a lot but does not weigh a lot.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Black Edith Hobo
> Item    Number: 321189725800
> Seller ID:  annsfabfinds
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Black...800?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac8664668



*Hi - this Edith Hobo is fine.*


----------



## Lescoy

dottiebbb said:


> Hello!  I'm looking at a couple of large Edith variations on Ebay, and I would greatly appreciate a second opinion on authenticity.  I have an Edith that I bought in 2007, but I am not very familiar with the variations.
> 
> Here is the first one:
> 
> *Item Name:* Chloe Black Leather Edith Tote Shopper
> *Item    Number: *111149135324
> *Seller ID:  *fabulessonline
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-BLACK...324?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e10135dc*



*This looks ok - although no photo of the datecode tag. It is a re-dye - so providing that has been done professionally it should be ok.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Thank you for answering my question earlier. Can you help me authenticate this listing?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe "Edith" handbag
> Item ID: 321160256448
> Seller ID: suzyandcarmen
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you in advance and I hope to hear from you soon!



*There are issues with this.*


----------



## Jessikawi

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine*



Thanks so much!  Guess she's ready to go out on the town this weekend!


----------



## Ambrielle

Hi ladies, 
Could you take a look at this chloe for me, 
Much appreciated 

Item name :Chloe Edith Black Leather Bowling Bag 100% Genuine
Item#: 251322296813
eBay ID: flintstone3804
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251322296813&index=22&nav=WATCHING&nid=55184237703

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarlaLP

Please authenticate : )

Item Name: CHLOE $1,480 Whiskey Pebbled Kidskin PADDINGTON Satchel Bag
Item Number: 360721082940
Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360721082940?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Ambrielle

Ambrielle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you take a look at this chloe for me,
> Much appreciated
> 
> Item name :Chloe Edith Black Leather Bowling Bag 100% Genuine
> Item#: 251322296813
> eBay ID: flintstone3804
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251322296813&index=22&nav=WATCHING&nid=55184237703
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I've asked for a pic of tab in pocket incase you needed it, TIA.


----------



## segilberti

Please let me know if this handbag is authentic:

*Item Name:  Chloe Silverado bag, rose pink, ribbon trim, small size*
*Item    Number:  *130972591189
 *Seller ID:  capt_859*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130972591189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


Thank you!


----------



## redweddy

Dear authenticators, 
Can you please help me with this one?  I bought it a while back from eBay but the link is still working.  Have added a few pictures below too. Thanks so much!

Item:  Chloe Ethel
Seller:  elorac58
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070094970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kgayle_lao

Lescoy said:


> *Sorry - this is not a bona-fide website - keep your money!*



thanks lescoy!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good evening, experts.  I hope all is going well for you.

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures.  Please let me know what to ask for.  Thank you so much!

Item Name:   Chloe marcie handbag NEW
Item #:          271264947932     
Seller I.D.:    irma4911 
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-marcie-handbag-NEW-/271264947932#ht_140wt_1141


----------



## Ondvergeof

Hello,

I would greatly appreciate your assistance in authenticating the following Medium Sized Chloe Marcie bag in Black please:

Item Name: NEW AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER BAG NEW WITH TAGS
Item Number: 221265219992
Seller ID: hpzapper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265219992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here are the photos of the bag received: https://picasaweb.google.com/117524686797347182440/ChloeMarcie?authkey=Gv1sRgCLGNy6LXrfzx4gE

MANY THANKS!


----------



## Lescoy

Ambrielle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you take a look at this chloe for me,
> Much appreciated
> 
> Item name :Chloe Edith Black Leather Bowling Bag 100% Genuine
> Item#: 251322296813
> eBay ID: flintstone3804
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=251322296813&index=22&nav=WATCHING&nid=55184237703
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Hi - would have like to see the inner zipper pull and the datecode tag - valid style - just good to see the detailing.*


----------



## Lescoy

MarlaLP said:


> Please authenticate : )
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE $1,480 Whiskey Pebbled Kidskin PADDINGTON Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 360721082940
> Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360721082940?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Hi - this looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

Ambrielle said:


> I've asked for a pic of tab in pocket incase you needed it, TIA.
> View attachment 2307075



*Hi - did you buy this - as listing has ended? If so - post photos when she arrives and we'll double check. Definitely would like the inner zipper stamping - as a final check.*


----------



## Lescoy

segilberti said:


> Please let me know if this handbag is authentic:
> 
> *Item Name:  Chloe Silverado bag, rose pink, ribbon trim, small size*
> *Item    Number:  *130972591189
> *Seller ID:  capt_859*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130972591189?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*
> 
> 
> Thank you!



*Looks fine from the photos provided, although would have been good to see the datecode.*


----------



## Lescoy

redweddy said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please help me with this one?  I bought it a while back from eBay but the link is still working.  Have added a few pictures below too. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item:  Chloe Ethel
> Seller:  elorac58
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171070094970?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> View attachment 2308130
> 
> View attachment 2308134
> View attachment 2308136
> View attachment 2308137
> View attachment 2308139



*Hi there - this Ethel looks good *


----------



## Lescoy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good evening, experts.  I hope all is going well for you.
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  I think you need more pictures.  Please let me know what to ask for.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:   Chloe marcie handbag NEW
> Item #:          271264947932
> Seller I.D.:    irma4911
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-marcie-handbag-NEW-/271264947932#ht_140wt_1141



*Hi - listing has been ended - due to an error? Would have liked further photos - datecode, inner heatstamp, stamping on hardware outside and inner zipper pull stamp.*


----------



## Lescoy

Ondvergeof said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your assistance in authenticating the following Medium Sized Chloe Marcie bag in Black please:
> 
> Item Name: NEW AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER BAG NEW WITH TAGS
> Item Number: 221265219992
> Seller ID: hpzapper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265219992?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here are the photos of the bag received: https://picasaweb.google.com/117524686797347182440/ChloeMarcie?authkey=Gv1sRgCLGNy6LXrfzx4gE
> 
> MANY THANKS!



*Looks fine *


----------



## Ambrielle

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - did you buy this - as listing has ended? If so - post photos when she arrives and we'll double check. Definitely would like the inner zipper stamping - as a final check.*



Thanks Lescoy for taking a look, 
I didn't win her, 
Maybe better luck next time, 
Thank you again for looking


----------



## Ondvergeof

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine *



MANY THANKS Lescoy!


----------



## redweddy

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this Ethel looks good *



Thank you so much!


----------



## emilym

Hello,

Could you please confirm authenticity of this medium chloe marcie for me? I don't have a link to any photos online, but the seller has sent me these photos by email.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## emilym

One more pic, thanks!


----------



## Roie55

Hi Can i get an opinion on this mini marcie - i have already emailed seller for better photos of the SN on the holo sticker

Chloe mini marcie cross body 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-mi...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3cd5111d8f
viejos23


----------



## Regina11181

Hello, may I ask for your assistance in authenticating this one? 

Item Name: Chloe gorgeous Paddington bag with swarovski lock
Item Number: 130973100185
Seller ID: vicky9238
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-gorge...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e9ae899

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Roie55

Rowe55 said:


> Hi Can i get an opinion on this mini marcie - i have already emailed seller for better photos of the SN on the holo sticker
> 
> Chloe mini marcie cross body
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-mi...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3cd5111d8f
> viejos23




a quick reply from seller above on those SN
Hello, 
All serial numbers are as follows: 
Inside bag (halo sticker): 
B0QGMJ 
number imprinted into leather on inside tag of bag: 01-12-60-65 
with MADE IN SPAIN 
number on halo sticker on authenticity card: 
B0ZTL4 
The bag has also been registered on the official Chloe website 
chloe.com 
Thank you for your interest

-viejos23


----------



## Storm Spirit

Regina11181 said:


> Hello, may I ask for your assistance in authenticating this one?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe gorgeous Paddington bag with swarovski lock
> Item Number: 130973100185
> Seller ID: vicky9238
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-gorge...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e9ae899
> 
> Thank you so very much!



This is fake


----------



## Regina11181

Storm Spirit said:


> This is fake


Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

Regina11181 said:


> Hello, may I ask for your assistance in authenticating this one?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe gorgeous Paddington bag with swarovski lock
> Item Number: 130973100185
> Seller ID: vicky9238
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-gorge...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7e9ae899
> 
> Thank you so very much!



*OMG - this is dreadful - Swarovski locks are only for ONE type of Paddy - and this isn't it - its horrendous *


----------



## Lescoy

Rowe55 said:


> a quick reply from seller above on those SN
> Hello,
> All serial numbers are as follows:
> Inside bag (halo sticker):
> B0QGMJ
> number imprinted into leather on inside tag of bag: 01-12-60-65
> with MADE IN SPAIN
> number on halo sticker on authenticity card:
> B0ZTL4
> The bag has also been registered on the official Chloe website
> chloe.com
> Thank you for your interest
> 
> -viejos23



*Registration Card hologram doesn't match inner - the Card isn't for this item - and so just goes to show again that Chloe's efforts to make things more secure are little more than a token gesture - 

Bag itself looks fine from the details we can see.
*


----------



## Lescoy

emilym said:


> One more pic, thanks!



*Want to see inner zipper pull engraving and also outer hardware engraving. *


----------



## Regina11181

Lescoy said:


> *OMG - this is dreadful - Swarovski locks are only for ONE type of Paddy - and this isn't it - its horrendous *


It didn't look authentic to me either, but in truth I am no Chloe' expert. Thank you Lescoy, I will stay away from it, and will report the item.


----------



## Lescoy

*^^ there are a number of sellers offering these with the padlock - but these were special items - made twice - in two different years - and were limited. They did also make the padlock as an accessory one - but again you don't see many of them - or rather - not authentic ones!*


----------



## emilym

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see inner zipper pull engraving and also outer hardware engraving. *


Thanks Lescoy. I hope these are clear enough photos?


----------



## dottiebbb

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this Edith Hobo is fine.*



Thanks so much, Lescoy! This Edith Hobo is now on her way to me.


----------



## caki730

Please authenticate this, experts? Thank you!!

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Padlock Purse
 Item    Number: 281155935962
 Seller ID: sehei
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281155935962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lescoy

caki730 said:


> Please authenticate this, experts? Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington Padlock Purse
> Item    Number: 281155935962
> Seller ID: sehei
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281155935962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Photos are dire - but its fine *


----------



## Lescoy

dottiebbb said:


> Thanks so much, Lescoy! This Edith Hobo is now on her way to me.



*Hi - pop photos up when you receive her - and we can double check!*


----------



## Lescoy

emilym said:


> Thanks Lescoy. I hope these are clear enough photos?



*Why on earth does someone take photos of stamping/engraving at an angle like that outer hardware. It just distorts it all. Ugh - it does look fine - but straight on/face forward photos are always required.*


----------



## emilym

Lescoy said:


> *Why on earth does someone take photos of stamping/engraving at an angle like that outer hardware. It just distorts it all. Ugh - it does look fine - but straight on/face forward photos are always required.*


Thanks Lescoy 

I'll post a pic myself just to double check when I receive her!


----------



## Lescoy

emilym said:


> Thanks Lescoy
> 
> I'll post a pic myself just to double check when I receive her!



*No problem - it does look fine - and sellers do like to take angled shots - they are more 'artistic' for selling purposes!!*


----------



## caki730

Please authenticate this, experts.

Bag: Cream Chloe Paddington Bag
Item #: 281155101728
seller: billie.73
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281155101728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## caki730

Lescoy said:


> *Photos are dire - but its fine *


 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lescoy

caki730 said:


> Please authenticate this, experts.
> 
> Bag: Cream Chloe Paddington Bag
> Item #: 281155101728
> seller: billie.73
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281155101728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Stunning fake *


----------



## caki730

Lescoy said:


> *Stunning fake *


 

Oh wow. I'm so glad I asked. She really fooled me. Thank you!!!


----------



## effie.23

Hey Lescoy,

Could you take a look at this please? Seems too good to be true but I need to know!!

Thanks

Item name: authentic Chloe paraty shopper bag in dark tan 
Item number: 281156383911
Seller: beautifulbluebutterfly2012
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=281156383911


----------



## Lescoy

effie.23 said:


> Hey Lescoy,
> 
> Could you take a look at this please? Seems too good to be true but I need to know!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item name: authentic Chloe paraty shopper bag in dark tan
> Item number: 281156383911
> Seller: beautifulbluebutterfly2012
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=281156383911



*OK - so seller states this is only 3 months old - absolutely not correct - this has old style hologram and so its not just 3 months old. The datecode tag isn't that clear - so I'm not totally sure of the year looks like 08 or 09. Says its from Cruise in Liverpool - well it would have to have been sitting in their stockroom for some time - which I would question. 

I'd ask the seller for a photo of the reverse of the circular hangtag - showing barcoding/colour information - would like to see that. 

I have seen items from Cricket in Liverpool which have been stuck in stockroom corners and then they do find them and they are older - so its not impossible - just would be keen to see the reverse of that hangtag and also - if the seller can advise what is written on that datecode tag?
*


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Edith? 

Item name: Chloe EDITH handbag Whisky 100% authentic!!
Item ID:141043728616
Seller Name: schnauzershopper
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141043728616

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## SIRD

Hi,

Could you also help me authenticate these Ediths?

Item name: Chloe Edith Satchel
Item ID: 281158851337
Seller Name: bagluvr79
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith-Satchel-/281158851337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41765f9b09

and 

Item Name: Chloe "Edith" handbag
Item ID: 231038221110
Seller Name: marabobara
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith-handbag-/231038221110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35caf37b36

Thank you very much!!


----------



## eugefunk

i will greatly appreciate somebody to look at two of my scarves and see if they are authentic and if they are - if they have names?  They are not listed for sale, they are in my own possession, and I donot think I will ever get apart with them, but in case if I have to sell them, I really want to my mind at ease.  

This blue scarf measures as 33.5"X33.5", and weights slightly over 50gramms.

This pearch scarf measures as 34"x34", and also weight slighly over 50 gramms.


----------



## Minty20

Hi, can I please get help in authenticating this bag please?

Item name: Chloe red paddington tote
Item number: 281153130523
Seller ID: mucadoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281153130523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have actually won the bid and received the bag. Here are some photos that I've taken myself. 











Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## redweddy

Lescoy said:


> *Hi there - this Ethel looks good *



Thank you so much!


----------



## firstclass1

Dear experts - may I ask for take a look at this Chloé please:

Item name: CHLOE Medium Marcie Tasche
Item number: 718528488
Seller ID: m1m2a3
Link:  http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...hen/chloe-medium-marcie-tasche/v/an718528488/

  very much !!


----------



## lepasion

Hi can u check if this is authentic?

Bidding is ending soon.
Item: Chloe Vintage bag
Seller: anna*exclusive
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH..._211&hash=item232ecf53c0&_uhb=1#ht_4940wt_922

Thanks in advance


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi, can someone please authenticate these three listings? Thanks!!

Item name: Chloe Black Leather Paraty *medium* Handbag 100% Authentic
Item ID: 161097267543
Seller Name: mjsantos8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2582253957

Item name: Chloe Black Leather Paraty Double Handle Shoulder Strap Handbag
Item ID: 111148109903
Seller Name: houstonmomof3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0f1904f

Item name: 100% Authentic Chloe medium paraty bag
Item ID: 130979333272
Seller Name: n1smos14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7efa0498


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe?

Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Classic Edith Satchel Handbag
Item ID: 130940533391
Seller Name: coutureusa
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7ca9fa8f

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## MissNano

Name: Authentic Red CHLOE Mini Marcie Cross Body Bag, Retail $795
Seller: curatedluxe2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111152442615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please help, thank you so much in advance!


----------



## amn3

Dear experts, request you to please authenticate this Chloe Marcie. Thank you very much in advance!

Item Name: Tan Chloe marcie Fringe Soft Leather Bag
Item ID: gypsyjewel0
Seller Name: 231044915278
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tan-Chloe...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35cb59a04e

Kindly also give your valuable inputs on the seller if possible. 

Thanks again!


----------



## blacksue

Please authenticate this Chloe bag:
*Item Name: ??*
*Item    Number: *130981941388
*Seller ID: moretowear*
*Link:*
*http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130981941388#ht_869wt_1388*

*Thank you very much!!*


----------



## eugefunk

ohh, I would so appreciate if somebody would look at my scarves above and tell me they are "ok"?


----------



## Anjanj

Item : chloe large paraty in wine red
Comment: can pls someone help me authenticate this bag? 
Thank you!


----------



## Anjanj

Item: chloe large paraty in wine red,
Comments:  this is the 2nd part of my post, can someone help me authenticate this, thank you


----------



## kgayle_lao

hi! 
what type of chloe is this bag? i bought this from nordstrom rack.


----------



## Anjanj

Chloe large paraty
Pls help me authenticate this bag, thank you!
This is the hologram and cards


----------



## Lescoy

Anjanj said:


> Item : chloe large paraty in wine red
> Comment: can pls someone help me authenticate this bag?
> Thank you!



*Do you have a listing number please?
*


----------



## Lescoy

blacksue said:


> Please authenticate this Chloe bag:
> *Item Name: ??*
> *Item    Number: *130981941388
> *Seller ID: moretowear*
> *Link:*
> *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130981941388#ht_869wt_1388*
> 
> *Thank you very much!!*



*Want to see the datecode tag including hologram and also the hologram on the Registration Card - and want to be able to read them.*


----------



## Lescoy

amn3 said:


> Dear experts, request you to please authenticate this Chloe Marcie. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Tan Chloe marcie Fringe Soft Leather Bag
> Item ID: gypsyjewel0
> Seller Name: 231044915278
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tan-Chloe...78?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35cb59a04e
> 
> Kindly also give your valuable inputs on the seller if possible.
> 
> Thanks again!



*No comment to make on the seller - the Marcie however, is not authentic.*


----------



## Lescoy

MissNano said:


> Name: Authentic Red CHLOE Mini Marcie Cross Body Bag, Retail $795
> Seller: curatedluxe2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111152442615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please help, thank you so much in advance!



*None of the detailing was shown on this listing - and therefore would have wanted additional photos in order to be definitive.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Classic Edith Satchel Handbag
> Item ID: 130940533391
> Seller Name: coutureusa
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...391?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7ca9fa8f
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



*Looks fine from the photos provided in the listing. *


----------



## Lescoy

CapsCouture90 said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these three listings? Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Black Leather Paraty *medium* Handbag 100% Authentic
> Item ID: 161097267543
> Seller Name: mjsantos8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...543?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2582253957
> 
> Item name: Chloe Black Leather Paraty Double Handle Shoulder Strap Handbag
> Item ID: 111148109903
> Seller Name: houstonmomof3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...903?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e0f1904f
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Chloe medium paraty bag
> Item ID: 130979333272
> Seller Name: n1smos14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...272?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7efa0498



*First and second are fine based on the photos in the listing. The last one - would like further photos to show the detailing - as not much being shown.*


----------



## Lescoy

lepasion said:


> Hi can u check if this is authentic?
> 
> Bidding is ending soon.
> Item: Chloe Vintage bag
> Seller: anna*exclusive
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-CH..._211&hash=item232ecf53c0&_uhb=1#ht_4940wt_922
> 
> Thanks in advance



*This has ended - looked fine from the photos provided in the listing. *


----------



## Lescoy

firstclass1 said:


> Dear experts - may I ask for take a look at this Chloé please:
> 
> Item name: CHLOE Medium Marcie Tasche
> Item number: 718528488
> Seller ID: m1m2a3
> Link:  http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...hen/chloe-medium-marcie-tasche/v/an718528488/
> 
> very much !!



*Looks ok - but would like to see the Chloe stamping on the outside hardware if possible.*


----------



## Lescoy

Minty20 said:


> Hi, can I please get help in authenticating this bag please?
> 
> Item name: Chloe red paddington tote
> Item number: 281153130523
> Seller ID: mucadoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281153130523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I have actually won the bid and received the bag. Here are some photos that I've taken myself.
> View attachment 2315651
> 
> View attachment 2315652
> 
> View attachment 2315653
> 
> View attachment 2315654
> 
> View attachment 2315656
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!



*Fake.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Edith?
> 
> Item name: Chloe EDITH handbag Whisky 100% authentic!!
> Item ID:141043728616
> Seller Name: schnauzershopper
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141043728616
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!!



*Listing had ended, looked ok from the photos in the listing.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you also help me authenticate these Ediths?
> 
> Item name: Chloe Edith Satchel
> Item ID: 281158851337
> Seller Name: bagluvr79
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith-Satchel-/281158851337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41765f9b09
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: Chloe "Edith" handbag
> Item ID: 231038221110
> Seller Name: marabobara
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith-handbag-/231038221110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35caf37b36
> 
> Thank you very much!!



*Both had ended. First one looks fine from the photos in the listing - second one is fake. *


----------



## Lescoy

eugefunk said:


> i will greatly appreciate somebody to look at two of my scarves and see if they are authentic and if they are - if they have names?  They are not listed for sale, they are in my own possession, and I donot think I will ever get apart with them, but in case if I have to sell them, I really want to my mind at ease.
> 
> This blue scarf measures as 33.5"X33.5", and weights slightly over 50gramms.
> 
> This pearch scarf measures as 34"x34", and also weight slighly over 50 gramms.



*The scarves look fine from the photos you have provided, and appear to have the rolled and hand-stitched edges. I am not aware that these have any names.*


----------



## Anjanj

Lescoy said:


> *Do you have a listing number please?
> *



Hi it is a private seller, but i attached new photos for your reference, thank you


----------



## kgayle_lao

hi lescoy!

item: idont know

item number: 2957102898

seller: nordstrom rack



comment: can you help me authenticate this bag? what is the name of the bag? thanks in advance!


----------



## kgayle_lao

kgayle_lao said:


> hi lescoy!
> 
> Item: Idont know
> 
> item number: 2957102898
> 
> seller: Nordstrom rack
> 
> 
> 
> comment: Can you help me authenticate this bag? What is the name of the bag? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2320832
> View attachment 2320833
> 
> View attachment 2320834
> View attachment 2320835
> View attachment 2320836
> View attachment 2320838


----------



## kgayle_lao

kgayle_lao said:


> View attachment 2320839
> View attachment 2320841
> View attachment 2320842
> View attachment 2320843
> View attachment 2320844
> View attachment 2320845


----------



## Lescoy

*^^ These photos are really rather blurred, i.e., its difficult to make out the datecode and the stamping on the zipper pull is really messy - is it possible to get clear/sharp images - and load them into a Photobucket Album - that way you aren't clogging up the Thread with lots of photos - which really aren't sharp enough to give much in the way of clues TBH. 

I am logging off - so if you do post back - then it will be tomorrow until I check.
*


----------



## eugefunk

Lescoy said:


> *The scarves look fine from the photos you have provided, and appear to have the rolled and hand-stitched edges. I am not aware that these have any names.*


 
thank you so much!!!


----------



## firstclass1

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok - but would like to see the Chloe stamping on the outside hardware if possible.*




Thank you so much for the efforts and for taking your time dear Lescoy  I really appreciate your help and support !! (This auction has ended and I didn't bought it)


----------



## Anjanj

Lescoy said:


> *^^ These photos are really rather blurred, i.e., its difficult to make out the datecode and the stamping on the zipper pull is really messy - is it possible to get clear/sharp images - and load them into a Photobucket Album - that way you aren't clogging up the Thread with lots of photos - which really aren't sharp enough to give much in the way of clues TBH.
> 
> I am logging off - so if you do post back - then it will be tomorrow until I check.
> *



Hi this item us from a private seller. 
Is there really a chloe paraty with rhis kind of hologram sticker??


----------



## blacksue

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the datecode tag including hologram and also the hologram on the Registration Card - and want to be able to read them.*


 
Thanks for this speedy response. Here is hologram on Reg Card, but I'm not sure which datecode tag you mean. Is it attached inside as I can find no attached tags?
Had trouble uploading this pic so it has been added to auction listing. Hope that's OK.


----------



## tippyknu

Hello! Would appreciate input on this Paraty. TIA!

*Item Name: _ CHLOE _ Chloé Paraty - Small Leather Satchel Bag Tasche Sac Borsa Retail $1850*


*Item    Number:*171118538359
 *Seller ID: anasong9*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171118538359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## mslouise

Hello, experts!

Could anyone authenticate this CHLOE SALLY, please?

Item Name: CHLOÉ Black Sally Swarovski Crystal Textured-Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 251320341266
Seller ID: greatbuysca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251320341266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'd really appreciate it, thanks in advance!


----------



## kgayle_lao

kgayle_lao said:


> View attachment 2320839
> View attachment 2320841
> View attachment 2320842
> View attachment 2320843
> View attachment 2320844
> View attachment 2320845



hi lescoy! here are the clear photos. thanks in advance? what's the name of this bag?


----------



## Lil T

Hi there,

This is my first time posting on this forum, but would love to have your expert opinions on the authenticity of the Chloe Marcie Hobo bag.
Details are (sorry if not complete in correct order)

Item name: $1795 Chloe AUTH Brown Leather Marcie Slouchy MED Hobo Bag

Item #: 290972048498
Seller ID: kelita5454

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290972048498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance.

Teresa


----------



## Lil T

Hi there,

Would also love to have your expert opinions on the authenticity of this Chloe Marcie Hobo bag.
Details are (sorry if not complete in correct order)

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium Hobo Bag
Item #: 221278216185
Seller ID: aans2966

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221278216185

Thanks in advance.

Teresa


----------



## LeaLea

I'm desperately hoping that someone can help me as right now I feel a little bit sick and think I might have made a horrendous mistake...can anyone tell me if Chloe has ever produced the large black Paraty in calfskin without a heat stamp centred on the bottom front?


----------



## rainbowpixes

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Bag

Hi, I have purchased this preowned chloe paraty bag online and the seller did not give me any authenticity card and dust bag. The chloe paraty bag do not have any engraving on the zip showing that it is YKK zip. But it does have a tag in the inner pocket with a hologram sticker. Please help me to verify if the bag is authentic and what colour is it?

Thanks a lot!

http://s740.photobucket.com/user/rainbowsticks/library/Chloe paraty bag


----------



## neem518

Hello, ladies! Can you please help authenticate this beauty? I have not seen a Marcie quite like it, without the flap, and with the tassels on top - thank you for your time!

Item - NWOT CHLOE MARCIE MESSENGER Cross Body Handbag - BROWN PYTHON!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Item # - 300961704688
Seller -  0kookanut0
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/300961704688?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Andie04

Hello girls!

Can you please help me authenticate this beautiful Paraty?

Item name: AUTH Chloe Paraty Medium Leather Satchel Bag in Rock Gently Used Marcie
Item number: 
Seller id: shpahlc88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Chloe-...906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d123466f2

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Chloe "Edith" Handbag 16-1/2" wide Medium Brown Leather
Item ID: 350865774040
Seller Name: sadieandrosie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## llson

kgayle_lao said:


> View attachment 2320850
> View attachment 2320851
> View attachment 2320856




I have this same bag, which is authentic and this one looks identical.  The name of this bag is Abby, retailed for $1985.


----------



## kgayle_lao

llson said:


> I have this same bag, which is authentic and this one looks identical.  The name of this bag is Abby, retailed for $1985.



thank you ilson!


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Chloe Edith Bag
Item ID: 251334737869
Seller name: margueritegrace711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251334737869?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Item name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Satchel Bag
ItemID: 321205516028 
Seller: maohkin
Link: http://******/16mmE9w

Thank you so much for your help with authenticating this item!


----------



## SIRD

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Authentic CHLOE BUTTERY SOFT Ivory Cream Leather Satchel Bag Tote purse LARGE
Item ID: 190899956158
Seller name: keremelkitten
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c728629be

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## Minka_Mietzz

I don't know how active the authenticators still are, but I'm looking for an authentication and wanted to give it at least a try. I found two paddingtons on ebay Germany: 

Item name: Chloe Paddington Bag- 100% AUTHENTIC
Item ID: 130984668314
Seller name: nicoleeeta
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/130984668314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item name: Classic CHLOE Paddington Handbag in Black Leather
Item ID: 281165037499
Seller name:  ronakvaronak
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281165037499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brintee

Hello! 

Item name: Chloe Heloise Crossbody

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/htda1teb1b4k19f/wAFq7fZjpv

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/40vnla8np8m8g4r/DW64rMUDkt

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wpgcw6o820rzioh/wMKkw6rEXy

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bwnzhnocixvp4n4/0UlxMVwDji

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0zseffhzcs2g2z4/ZXmG8gzpib

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b20216748wg9s7m/DHTQ8TM-w6

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/2mhqkac23s9qy99/a-wCxP-d_S

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ui26nxuneldu52g/sFsRFbYAn1

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/rf57u49hsi6wdfp/iwtOtkw8Gj

Thanks!!


----------



## SIRD

Hi,

Can you please help authenticate this Edith I just purchased? I have included some photos, please let me know if I need to take more photos. Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get some help with authenticating this bag?
Item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE PARATY MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG in BLACK
Item ID: 111169392840
Seller name: chi_maude
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111169392840?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Wrong post, oops!


----------



## pchen237

Can you please help authenticate?  

Item Name:  Chloe Paddington
Link (if available): http://shop-hers.com/products/13938-dellowl-chloe-satchel

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Edith? 
Item name: CHLOE EDITH Tan Leather Purse Tote Satchel Shoulder Bag! Authentic!
Item ID: 321207659032
Seller name: happichick7
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-EDITH...032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac977ea18

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## Vain Jane

could you look at this private sale please ladies ..no chloe stamped on back
  and came from Brand alley

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/mikesabfish/library/Chloe%20Marcie%20pouch

Thank you


----------



## miumiu4me

Hi,

Please could someone authenticate this paddy please. I bought pre loved and i am 99.9% sure it is authentic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 thing is i'm a bit bothered about the rings that hold the zip on this 05 paddy. Ive heard they varied from time to time on the early paddy's which this was bought in 04 i believe, and everything else is spot on but just the zips and rings. So decided to ask you lovely knowledgable ladies if this is ok.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## TINAW

Item Name: Chloe Paddington
Item Number: 390651138905
Seller ID: Lux4sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390651138905?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Please authenticate. Thanks in advance


----------



## TINAW

One more!

Item Name: Chloe Paddington
Item Number: 111160492104
Seller ID: skinnyginnyellep
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111160492104&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you!


----------



## Ambrielle

Hi all 
Love this bag but would like a little help authenticating 
Thanks in advance 
Serial is 6HS184-50.

Item name: Chloe Betty Bag - Patent Burgundy - Excellent Condition
Item#:281166047071
Seller ID: lopalmier2012
eBay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281166047071?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tiff_85

Hi ladies, please help authenticate this chloe paraty bag. Thank you.


----------



## rustibutch91

Hi ,

could you please take a look if this chloe paddington is authentic?

The weight is about 1,6 kg.

Thank you 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/181210013750?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/yo2c3ci7_jpg.htm
s1.directupload.net/file/d/3384/lx8pxpue_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/bvjygybh_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/8kyd6d8l_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/bdv95ygw_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/32hkhvnb_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/9bhphjd7_jpg.htm
s1.directupload.net/file/d/3384/abhoew2m_jpg.htm
s7.directupload.net/file/d/3384/b3zql3xm_jpg.htm
s14.directupload.net/file/d/3384/65nxpgwy_jpg.htm


----------



## rustibutch91

I forgot the photo of the ID card

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3384/anohl79d_jpg.htm


----------



## rustibutch91

I forgot the Photo of the ID Card

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3384/anohl79d_jpg.htm


----------



## CaptHaddock

Is this paraty from Rue la la real?


----------



## ssssh

Hi - I love this Saskia and think it is genuine. However, as I'm new to Chloe I wondered if someone could kindly help me to authenticate it?

Date tag: 03-08-53 with a 3 underneath

I also have the circular paper tags with the 8AS947-8A852

Thanks


----------



## miss_aidi

Hello all! It's been awhile since I was here last but since I had such a pleasant experience previously, I'd love to borrow your expertise again. TIA!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181217969354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## SIRD

Hi, 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Chloe handbag
Item ID: 171123704410
Seller name: dollfun2013
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123704410


----------



## XavierJae82

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Chloe Medium Paraty Satchel Brown Leather Bag Purse
Item ID: 200955290677
Seller name: fashionhd2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200955290677


----------



## ElenaVassileva

Hello,
my request is not urgent as I already bought a bag on ebay. It's very used which actually made me believe its authenticity - who would sell a fake in such condition! However I'm curious if I got a genuine one for a bargain or paid good money for a fake one in very bad condition 
*Item Name: Chloe "Paddington" handbag*
 *Item    Number: **111146270385*
 *Seller ID: paulm4184*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...2Fol18czrVTW62P1QdVxQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
Here are additional photos that I took of details. Please note - serial number tag is missing as  well as the clasp where the padlock fits. Please tell me if you need more photos.
http://s905.photobucket.com/user/elenavassileva/library/
Thanks you very much for your time! 
Elena


----------



## Ambrielle

ElenaVassileva said:


> Hello,
> my request is not urgent as I already bought a bag on ebay. It's very used which actually made me believe its authenticity - who would sell a fake in such condition! However I'm curious if I got a genuine one for a bargain or paid good money for a fake one in very bad condition
> *Item Name: Chloe "Paddington" handbag*
> *Item    Number: **111146270385*
> *Seller ID: paulm4184*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...2Fol18czrVTW62P1QdVxQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> Here are additional photos that I took of details. Please note - serial number tag is missing as  well as the clasp where the padlock fits. Please tell me if you need more photos.
> http://s905.photobucket.com/user/elenavassileva/library/
> Thanks you very much for your time!
> Elena



That says fake to me.


----------



## ElenaVassileva

Ambrielle said:


> That says fake to me.


Oh, well... sometimes you win, sometimes you learn  Thanks so much for your opinion!
Elena


----------



## squiddly08

Hello

Is anyone available to help with these? Thanks so much in advance. I have a real desire for a Paddington but am scared of making a mistake. 

Description: Chloe padding ton classic handbag in chocolate
Item no: 300967145906 
Seller: pinkflora1979
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300967145906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Description: Chloe Paddington Bag
Item no: 111171120566
Seller: joe_boro
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111171120566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

Thanks again! x


----------



## caki730

Please help me get this bag authenticated? Thanks in advance!

Name: Chloe Paddington XL Bag in cream
 Listing: 321210416531
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321210416531...84.m1423.l2649
 Seller: 333333619


----------



## CapsCouture90

Lescoy said:


> *First and second are fine based on the photos in the listing. The last one - would like further photos to show the detailing - as not much being shown.*



Hi - I've attached more pictures for the last bag (new listing info below). Thanks!

Item name: 100% Authentic Chloe medium paraty bag
Item ID: 130998581277
Seller Name: n1smos14
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130998581277


----------



## Lescoy

ElenaVassileva said:


> Oh, well... sometimes you win, sometimes you learn  Thanks so much for your opinion!
> Elena



Fake I'm afraid and not a good one.


----------



## Lescoy

CapsCouture90 said:


> Hi - I've attached more pictures for the last bag (new listing info below). Thanks!
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Chloe medium paraty bag
> Item ID: 130998581277
> Seller Name: n1smos14
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130998581277



Looks ok from photos provided, although can't make out that datecode.


----------



## Lescoy

squiddly08 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is anyone available to help with these? Thanks so much in advance. I have a real desire for a Paddington but am scared of making a mistake.
> 
> Description: Chloe padding ton classic handbag in chocolate
> Item no: 300967145906
> Seller: pinkflora1979
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300967145906?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Description: Chloe Paddington Bag
> Item no: 111171120566
> Seller: joe_boro
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111171120566?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks again! x



*Both of these looked ok from photos provided, although not all detailing being shown. If you did buy one, then post photos when the bag arrives, and we'll double check for you.*


----------



## SIRD

SIRD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this Edith I just purchased? I have included some photos, please let me know if I need to take more photos. Thank you very much in advance!!



Hi, 

I've posted this question before but have not heard a response, I hope you don't mind that I am reposting it to get some answers. I'm including the photos again. I would like to know if the bag I've purchased is authentic or not. 

Also, I hope it's OK to have some of the following ebay listings authenticated as I am considering different colors.

Item name: CHLOE EDITH Tan Leather Purse Tote Satchel Shoulder Bag! Authentic!
Item ID: 321207659032
Seller name: happichick7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-EDITH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item name: Chloe handbag
Item ID: 171123704410
Seller name: dollfun2013
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123704410

Thank you very much in advance for your help!!!!


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've posted this question before but have not heard a response, I hope you don't mind that I am reposting it to get some answers. I'm including the photos again. I would like to know if the bag I've purchased is authentic or not.
> 
> Also, I hope it's OK to have some of the following ebay listings authenticated as I am considering different colors.
> 
> Item name: CHLOE EDITH Tan Leather Purse Tote Satchel Shoulder Bag! Authentic!
> Item ID: 321207659032
> Seller name: happichick7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-EDITH-Tan-Leather-Purse-Tote-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-Authentic-/321207659032?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac977ea18&nma=true&si=LGhnluCvVgIid6yLi7J72bHFD%252Bk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item name: Chloe handbag
> Item ID: 171123704410
> Seller name: dollfun2013
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123704410
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help!!!!



*The Edith you have posted photos of - need sharper photos of the datecode tag. Also the inner zipper pull - straight on/face forward.

On the first listing - need additional photos - and likewise for the second. First one the datecode tag and inner zipper pull. Second one - clear photos of the tags and inner zipper pull.

I am logging off - so if you do get these - I will check them once back in the morning.
*


----------



## SIRD

Lescoy said:


> *The Edith you have posted photos of - need sharper photos of the datecode tag. Also the inner zipper pull - straight on/face forward.
> 
> On the first listing - need additional photos - and likewise for the second. First one the datecode tag and inner zipper pull. Second one - clear photos of the tags and inner zipper pull.
> 
> I am logging off - so if you do get these - I will check them once back in the morning.
> *


Hi Lescoy,

I will request the additional photos from the sellers but here are the photos of date code tag and inner zip pull for the bag I already purchased. Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## SIRD

Lescoy said:


> *The Edith you have posted photos of - need sharper photos of the datecode tag. Also the inner zipper pull - straight on/face forward.
> 
> On the first listing - need additional photos - and likewise for the second. First one the datecode tag and inner zipper pull. Second one - clear photos of the tags and inner zipper pull.
> 
> I am logging off - so if you do get these - I will check them once back in the morning.
> *


Hi Lescoy,

The seller has added two photos of the inner zipper pull and date code tag in the listing. Here is the link:

Item name: CHLOE Edith EUC Camel Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Tote Satchel
Item ID: 321212759843
Seller name: happichick7
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321212759843&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The second one has also responded:

Item name: Chloe Handbag
Item ID: 171123704410
Seller ID: dollfun2013
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123704410&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you very much, Lescoy!!


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> I will request the additional photos from the sellers but here are the photos of date code tag and inner zip pull for the bag I already purchased. Thank you very much for your help!!



*Looks fine.*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> The seller has added two photos of the inner zipper pull and date code tag in the listing. Here is the link:
> 
> Item name: CHLOE Edith EUC Camel Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Tote Satchel
> Item ID: 321212759843
> Seller name: happichick7
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321212759843&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> The second one has also responded:
> 
> Item name: Chloe Handbag
> Item ID: 171123704410
> Seller ID: dollfun2013
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171123704410&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you very much, Lescoy!!



*Hi - the first one that engraving on the inner zipper pull is very blurred. Yikes. However, the bag as a whole looks fine.

Likewise - second one looks fine.
*


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi,

Can you help me authenticate this Marcie bag?

item name: Chloe "marcie" medium leather shoulder bag brand new with tag
Item nUmber: 181223984592
Seller ID: primagirls
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181223984592



Tia


----------



## iluvbags88

Oops I forgot this too.
Can you please authenticate this as well

Item name :NWT Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Bag - Retail $1995
Item number:**190884854280
Seller Id:fashionomics101
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-M...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c719fba08


Tia


----------



## SIRD

Hi experts,

Do you think this bag is authentic? Thank you very much in advance for authenticating!!

Item name: Chloe Nutmeg Brown Leather Cary Zipper Satchel Bag
Item ID: 390666724162
Seller name: ********
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/390666724162?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## brintee

Reposting 



brintee said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Heloise Crossbody
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/htda1teb1b4k19f/wAFq7fZjpv
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/40vnla8np8m8g4r/DW64rMUDkt
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wpgcw6o820rzioh/wMKkw6rEXy
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bwnzhnocixvp4n4/0UlxMVwDji
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/0zseffhzcs2g2z4/ZXmG8gzpib
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/b20216748wg9s7m/DHTQ8TM-w6
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/2mhqkac23s9qy99/a-wCxP-d_S
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ui26nxuneldu52g/sFsRFbYAn1
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/rf57u49hsi6wdfp/iwtOtkw8Gj
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## joycee71

hello authenticators) I am hesitant to ask for your help at first because the bag that I am asking to authenticate is a bag that I bought from HGBagsonline. The reason being is that, a lot of tPF members talk with high regards and admiration and always very thankful to the owner of the site Ericka. Ok, I wanna make the story short and I apologize if this is not short enough. This bag is already been returned. When I ordered it, needless to say I was so excited   to get it. Although ****** has only 2 pictures to show, I was not hesitant to buy it because of the trust from the company and bacause of all the good things I heard about the company. But when I received it from the mail, my excitement immediately went down the drain.  I could not believe how poor the quality of the bag and the way it was made, the stiching is off here and there, the color is way off, the pictures in the site is way different from the real ones I got. I was shocked,for a designer bags, the bag looks like worst than the replica (although I have not seen one yet), but I have seen and touch the real one from Nordstrom and Saks Fifth and the bag I received is no way can even compare to the real one in my opinion., I thought it is the worst fake BUT! I am not an expert so when I returned it and ****** online owner said that it is in fact authentic, I cannot say anything else because I dont know what I am gonna say unless I have someone backed me up and say , I am right, it is fake, but I didnt get someone to authenticate it until now, hope you guys can give me an honest opinion on this one. If that really is authentic, then its my bad, I am sorry but like what I said I am not an expert, but still I would return it bacause I can never be confident carrying it because of poor craftmanship/quality and if it is authentic, it must have slipped the quality control of Chloe. BTW my money was returned to me with 15% less. What made me really do this and post this and ask for help because I am  starting to believe more and more that what I got from Ericka is not authentic. I just bought a new Chloe Paraty Medium  and as soon as I touched,seen, hold, used it, although I am not an expert, I know for sure it is authentic! ( I can post a picture here if you like but prob wrong thread)The quality of the stitching, the leather and everything is really saying high end material and a designer expensive bag, compared to the one I got from ******, it is like night and day difference in my oipinion.  Ok I said enough already so here is the pictures of the bag I got from HGBagsonline,(Chloe medium paraty in Red) I actually posted it already  weeks ago but I didnt get a response from authenticators, hopefully this time you will help me out. Thank you!
ITEM NAME: Chloe Paraty Medium Red
ITEM #
SELLER: HGBagsonline
LINK: gone already as soon as I paid but I have pictures


----------



## joycee71

another pic, thanks authenticators , you guys rock!! thanks for your time....


----------



## dottiebbb

Hello!  I would love an opinion on the authenticity of this Mini Marcie.  Looks good, but I'm a bit cautious because the seller has limited feedback.  Thanks so much!

Item name: Chloe "The Marcie Mini/Small" Leather Satchel in Navy
Item number: 121183452432
Seller: loveoflemons
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-The-M...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3718bd10


----------



## blivlien

Hello, can someone help authenticate this for me please? Is there anything I should be asking for other than the serial tag?

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel - Red Peony Excellent Condition! RRP£1105
Item number:221290674977
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3385f3bb21
Seller id: wheatlb

Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

Hi  - This is a listing i won and wanted an opinion on.  Thanks for looking


----------



## Roie55

a few more


----------



## Roie55

and


----------



## Roie55

lastly - thanks again
Ro


----------



## blacksue

I think this Authentication request may have been lost after the additional pic as added...I would really appreciate an opinion. 

Please authenticate this Chloe bag:
*Item Name: ??*
*Item    Number: *130981941388
*Seller ID: moretowear*
*Link:*
*http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_869wt_1388*

*Thank you very much!!*


----------



## Tulipe

Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty?

Item Name: Orig. Chloe´Saddle Bag Paraty m Schulterriemen schwarz/sand neu Shopper 
Item Number: 390670355702
Seller ID: 11scotch
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/390670355702

That would be very helpful.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## bussbuss

please help me authenticate this chloe paraty.

Thank you


----------



## Rocketwitch

Please help me out. 

Item name: Chloe 100% auth black Paddington lock shoulder bag good cond
Item ID : 321215445336
Seller ID : juliic
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-100-AUTH-BLACK-PADDINGTON-LOCK-SHOULDER-BAG-GOOD-COND-/321215445336?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac9eeb958&_uhb=1

Not sure if to bid on this, don't know much about high end bags... 
Or fakes possibly. Hehe. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vain Jane

Vain Jane said:


> could you look at this private sale please ladies ..no chloe stamped on back
> and came from Brand alley
> 
> http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/mikesabfish/library/Chloe Marcie pouch
> 
> Thank you


 
Still worried no Chloe stamp on back

Thankyou


----------



## Lescoy

joycee71 said:


> another pic, thanks authenticators , you guys rock!! thanks for your time....



*Would need to see the inner heatstamp, the datecode tag. Also straight on/face forward of that outer hardware stamping.

*


----------



## Lescoy

Vain Jane said:


> Still worried no Chloe stamp on back
> 
> Thankyou



*I've clicked the Photobucket - but the Album is private - can you either provide password or make public?*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Do you think this bag is authentic? Thank you very much in advance for authenticating!!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Nutmeg Brown Leather Cary Zipper Satchel Bag
> Item ID: 390666724162
> Seller name: ********
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/390666724162?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



*Hi - this has ended - looked ok from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

dottiebbb said:


> Hello!  I would love an opinion on the authenticity of this Mini Marcie.  Looks good, but I'm a bit cautious because the seller has limited feedback.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Chloe "The Marcie Mini/Small" Leather Satchel in Navy
> Item number: 121183452432
> Seller: loveoflemons
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-The-M...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3718bd10



*Hi - this looks fine from the photos provided in the listing.*


----------



## Lescoy

blivlien said:


> Hello, can someone help authenticate this for me please? Is there anything I should be asking for other than the serial tag?
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel - Red Peony Excellent Condition! RRP£1105
> Item number:221290674977
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3385f3bb21
> Seller id: wheatlb
> 
> Thanks!



*Hi would like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the inner zipper pull to check engraving. The dustbag isn't the one for this item - but in the grand scheme of things isn't an issue - but the detailing is. Hopefully the seller would oblige.*


----------



## Lescoy

Rowe55 said:


> lastly - thanks again
> Ro



*Hi - the Registration Card is not for this Marcie. I will have a further check on this.*


----------



## Lescoy

bussbuss said:


> please help me authenticate this chloe paraty.
> 
> Thank you



*Hi - photos are not of a good enough quality - we need clear sharp and in focus photos in order to determine an authenticity.*


----------



## Lescoy

blacksue said:


> I think this Authentication request may have been lost after the additional pic as added...I would really appreciate an opinion.
> 
> Please authenticate this Chloe bag:
> *Item Name: ??*
> *Item    Number: *130981941388
> *Seller ID: moretowear*
> *Link:*
> *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....#ht_869wt_1388*
> 
> *Thank you very much!!*



Want to see the inner datecode tag, including hologram.


----------



## Lescoy

Rocketwitch said:


> Please help me out.
> 
> Item name: Chloe 100% auth black Paddington lock shoulder bag good cond
> Item ID : 321215445336
> Seller ID : juliic
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-10...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac9eeb958&_uhb=1
> 
> Not sure if to bid on this, don't know much about high end bags...
> Or fakes possibly. Hehe.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Looks ok from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

brintee said:


> Reposting



*Looks ok from the photos provided.*


----------



## brintee

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided.*



Thank you!!


----------



## Vain Jane

Lescoy said:


> *I've clicked the Photobucket - but the Album is private - can you either provide password or make public?*


Sorry about that..I will add some more if needed ..no Chloe stamp on the back





Thank you


----------



## blacksue

Lescoy said:


> Want to see the inner datecode tag, including hologram.


 

There is no inner tag at all, nor any hologram...the only ID inside is the stamped "Chloe" on the inside leather pocket and zip pull and engraved on the turn-lock plate.
Now I'm getting worried.


----------



## Roie55

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - the Registration Card is not for this Marcie. I will have a further check on this.*



Thanks Lescoy, i remember you noted this but with a few Chloe's in my own possession i can understand the wrong card ending up in the wrong sack. I'd like to view the bag on its own characteristics.  I have checked other sites carrying the same model and am quite confident it being genuine, i just don't have the expert eye. This model varies greatly from my large marcie so it can't be compared to that one.

Thanks for your time, it's greatly appreciated.
XX


----------



## Lescoy

Rowe55 said:


> Thanks Lescoy, i remember you noted this but with a few Chloe's in my own possession i can understand the wrong card ending up in the wrong sack. I'd like to view the bag on its own characteristics.  I have checked other sites carrying the same model and am quite confident it being genuine, i just don't have the expert eye. This model varies greatly from my large marcie so it can't be compared to that one.
> 
> Thanks for your time, it's greatly appreciated.
> XX



*Hi - yes the Cards are a royal PITA - stores remove them and then mix them up at point of sale - but I always would point it out - as often in a selling situation it can be questioned.

The Marcie itself looks fine - and its a great colour! Also - in terms of variations - yes that is very true and in authentication comparison is never a good plan!!
*


----------



## Lescoy

Vain Jane said:


> Sorry about that..I will add some more if needed ..no Chloe stamp on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



*Hi - can't make any comment, as I can see this photo - but can't access the Album link you posted. If you can change that - then just repost.*


----------



## Lescoy

blacksue said:


> There is no inner tag at all, nor any hologram...the only ID inside is the stamped "Chloe" on the inside leather pocket and zip pull and engraved on the turn-lock plate.
> Now I'm getting worried.



*There should be a datecode tag - it is small and could be in the inner pocket - *


----------



## aggie78

Model: Chloé Edith Cognac
Link to photos: http://sdrv.ms/18t8AeG


Would love to have some expert eyes have a look at the Edith I bought pre-owned a while ago. As far as I can see (and from what I've researched) there is nothing about it indicating it's a fake, but then again I'm a Chloé novice .


Note that the bag is stuffed with tissue paper and hence doesn't stand on its own as it might look like in the photos (I know some fakes do).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lescoy

aggie78 said:


> Model: Chloé Edith Cognac
> Link to photos: http://sdrv.ms/18t8AeG
> 
> 
> Would love to have some expert eyes have a look at the Edith I bought pre-owned a while ago. As far as I can see (and from what I've researched) there is nothing about it indicating it's a fake, but then again I'm a Chloé novice .
> 
> 
> Note that the bag is stuffed with tissue paper and hence doesn't stand on its own as it might look like in the photos (I know some fakes do).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Looks fine from the photos provided*


----------



## Vain Jane

Vain Jane said:


> Sorry about that..I will add some more if needed ..no Chloe stamp on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


http://s784.photobucket.com/user/jfnewman/library/

another go Lescoy..mant thanks..oh dear just the Chloe!!


----------



## Lescoy

Vain Jane said:


> http://s784.photobucket.com/user/jfnewman/library/
> 
> another go Lescoy..mant thanks..oh dear just the Chloe!!



*Hi - I'm assuming that the hologram on the Registration Card and that on the inner tag are matching? It looks ok from the photos in the album.*


----------



## Vain Jane

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - I'm assuming that the hologram on the Registration Card and that on the inner tag are matching? It looks ok from the photos in the album.*


 
Thank you so much and yes the numbers are matching....


----------



## Lescoy

vain jane said:


> thank you so much and yes the numbers are matching....




:d


----------



## aggie78

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided*





Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## Roie55

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - yes the Cards are a royal PITA - stores remove them and then mix them up at point of sale - but I always would point it out - as often in a selling situation it can be questioned.
> 
> The Marcie itself looks fine - and its a great colour! Also - in terms of variations - yes that is very true and in authentication comparison is never a good plan!!
> *



Thank you so much Lescoy, your time is always appreciated.
Have a lovely day
Ro

xx


----------



## blivlien

Originally Posted by *blivlien* 

 Hello, can someone help authenticate this for me please? Is there anything I should be asking for other than the serial tag?

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel - Red Peony Excellent Condition! RRP£1105
Item number:221290674977
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marc...item3385f3bb21
Seller id: wheatlb

Thanks! 



Lescoy said:


> *Hi would like to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag, the inner zipper pull to check engraving. The dustbag isn't the one for this item - but in the grand scheme of things isn't an issue - but the detailing is. Hopefully the seller would oblige.*


 
Thanks for looking at this for me. Unfortunately, the listing's ended because of an error or something!


----------



## Skylar210

Hi guys, I found this Chloe Paddington bag that's almost like new!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Bag in Tan RRP $2200
Item Number: 111180903451
Seller ID: my*paige
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111180903451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## uhhkate

Hello all,

I was hoping for a little help authenticating this Chloe. I'm not sure which photos are most helpful so please let me know if you require any further... I've never owned a Chloe bag before (but certainly spent enough time hanging around the boutique near me). Thank you in advance.. all help is truly appreciated. 

style: Chloe Paraty Medium


----------



## Lescoy

uhhkate said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hoping for a little help authenticating this Chloe. I'm not sure which photos are most helpful so please let me know if you require any further... I've never owned a Chloe bag before (but certainly spent enough time hanging around the boutique near me). Thank you in advance.. all help is truly appreciated.
> 
> style: Chloe Paraty Medium



*Hi, need to see the datecode inside the bag - both sides including hologram and be able to read it. Any dustbag, tags, registration card which may be present. Would like to see the inner Chloe heatstamp - straight on/face forward - angles distort - and just to be clear on that stamp please.*


----------



## Lescoy

Skylar210 said:


> Hi guys, I found this Chloe Paddington bag that's almost like new!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Bag in Tan RRP $2200
> Item Number: 111180903451
> Seller ID: my*paige
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111180903451?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*I want to see the datecode tag inside this. Seller states a serial number and that can't be correct. Also - straight on/face forward shot of the main plate to check that engraving. Side buckles likewise. Underside of padlock - want to see keyhole placement. *


----------



## ssssh

Hi all
Reposting this from a couple of weeks ago - can anyone help authenticate this beautiful Chloe Saskia?
Thanks loads in advance,


----------



## Lescoy

ssssh said:


> Hi all
> Reposting this from a couple of weeks ago - can anyone help authenticate this beautiful Chloe Saskia?
> Thanks loads in advance,



*can you post the inner heatstamp and the datecode tag - including hologram?*


----------



## ssssh

Dear Lescoy - thank you.
Here are the extra photos.
BW


----------



## uhhkate

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, need to see the datecode inside the bag - both sides including hologram and be able to read it. Any dustbag, tags, registration card which may be present. Would like to see the inner Chloe heatstamp - straight on/face forward - angles distort - and just to be clear on that stamp please.*



Original post here

Oops... sorry 'bout the completely inadequate first post but here are the stamps. Also, a huge THANK YOU! for your time!!


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: Paddington
 Item    Number: 271291759253
 Seller ID:eyeq840
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHLOE-...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2a3fba95
notes:  pretty sure this is fake (right?). just checking before reporting


----------



## pekie

Hi,

Bought this bag yesterday and it looked ok to me but could you someone double check this for me.  

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Mastic Med in excellent condition
Item Number: 161116798445 
Seller ID: duckmanbb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161116798445


----------



## ginaki

Hello dear authenitcators, I need your help. I received a red Chloe Saskia from ebay today. This is the auction

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Sas...GaSfo36QGSjSumAl3fioo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I already own a Saskia, that is 1000% autentic, I have bought it from Naughtipidgin. I am very concerned about the authenticity of the new one. I took some pictures, and also some pictures with the blue authentic one, so you can see the differneces. When I first saw it, it did not raise any red flags, the overall look seems ok, but I noticed a few things.

I am concerned because:

1) It has not a glued hologram on the back side of the leather tag that is in the pocket.

2) The main seam is not very thick.

3) My blue one has some stitching on the side of the front flap compartment-the red one does not.

Continue..


----------



## ginaki

Continue from previous:

4) The ''Chloe'' engraving on the handle is a little bigger on the red one.

5) My blue saskia, and all saskias as I see, have little leather ''rings'' on the leather that holds the handles. This one has only in one of the four bases of the handles.

5) The front flap has some differences.



Conitnue...


----------



## ginaki

And these are more photos. The back lucite handle has some bubbles in it, and on the side, where the plastic connects with the hardware, it is very tacky, like it has some glue. I am afraid it was broken and glued? Because there is some dry glue on the handles (you can see it at the photobucket picture of the hardware of the handle in my next post), that when I rub it it goes away. Also the under part of the front lucite handle is not very smooth in one part.


----------



## ginaki

And more

http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/ioanna_1980/library/?sort=3&page=1

It came with no dustbag, and no Chloe authenticity plastic card with the hologram. Only the paper Chloe tag with general leather protection instructions.

I really appreciate your help! This was a difficult transaction from the beggining!

Thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello  experts,

Good afternoon.  I hope you are having a good day.

I asked about this bag before; but, the auction ended.  Seller relisted the bag.  Please help me to authenticate the bag.  I think you need more pictures, may I know which ones to ask for?

Thank you for helping.

Name:  
chloe marcie handbag NEW!
Item #:       271292712611
Seller I.D.:  irma4911 
Link:          http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271292712611#ht_139wt_1174

Thank you.


----------



## Jellytip

Hi, I'd really appreciate an expert's opinion on this, thanks!

Item Name:Chloe suede leather flap shoulder bag 
Item Number:331039192536
Seller ID:fionalkw
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-suede...536?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d137935d8


----------



## DutchMulberry

Dear Chloe experts,

I'd love to buy my first Chloe, and was wondering whether you could authenticate this bag for me. It's not on Ebay but on a Dutch site:

Item name: Chloe Marcie pouch
Item seller: mycloset
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...c1254e7aa85845826d5acd&previousPage=mympBuyer

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag?  Thanks!

Item# :321223213950
seller name: kc4sale
Chloe Paddington
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321223213950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Rocketwitch

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided.*



Thanks again belatedly!
You're a gem.


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help?

name: *Chloé* - It Bag - Sac à Main - PARATY - Cuir Noir - Très bon état
seller: 2011dmfelix 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/161122083152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_670wt_0


----------



## dawn200uk

Hi, could you authenticate this Paddington, please.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300973289220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Name: Chloe Paddington
Item: 300973289220
Seller: Trueloveways1962

Many thanks.


----------



## Darell Brown

Rowe55 said:


> a few more


 

Looks good to me. Nice bag!


----------



## Darell Brown

Rowe55 said:


> a few more


 

Looks good to me. Nice bag


----------



## Lescoy

dawn200uk said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this Paddington, please.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300973289220?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Name: Chloe Paddington
> Item: 300973289220
> Seller: Trueloveways1962
> 
> Many thanks.



*This has ended. Ideally I'd like to have seen the inner heatstamp, the main plate straight on/face forward. The photos aren't the best a bit dark etc., but it looks ok from what is there. If you did buy - then post photos when she arrives - and we'll be happy to double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help?
> 
> name: *Chloé* - It Bag - Sac à Main - PARATY - Cuir Noir - Très bon état
> seller: 2011dmfelix
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/161122083152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_670wt_0



*Hi - this is fake. *


----------



## dawn200uk

Lescoy said:


> *This has ended. Ideally I'd like to have seen the inner heatstamp, the main plate straight on/face forward. The photos aren't the best a bit dark etc., but it looks ok from what is there. If you did buy - then post photos when she arrives - and we'll be happy to double check.*



Many thanks! Yes I did buy it as thought it looked ok and didn't want to risk losing it. Will post more pictures when I've received the bag.


----------



## babieLy

Hi! can you please help me authenticate this.
Its a Chloe Medium Paraty in Odalisque Pink *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161124157192?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

*and this one is Chloe Medium Marcie in Pink also *http://www.ebay.com/itm/161125564056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

*Also I have a question, which one is more Feminine? paraty or marcie? I would like to get both eventually, but debating which one I should get in an intense/ neutral color like Rock or Cashmere Grey or Black, and which one I should get in a feminine color like light Pink or Tangerine. Please let me know your thoughts ladies !


----------



## Cupcake2008

Can you help authenticate this for me please?

item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG MEDIUM BEAUTIFUL EMERALD COAST
Item nUmber: 281188330453
Seller ID: nyjas
Link: http://******/19OuhJ4

Thank you so much! X


----------



## djzealot

Hi!
I was hoping for help with this ebay item:

Item Name: $1995 CHLOE PARATY LARGE TOTE *PREOWNED
Item Number:151143589600
Seller ID: shoesandshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151143589600?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Germangirl

Name: Chloe Paddington
Seller ID: Bags0912
Link: http://www.taschenforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=34059

It is from a German Forum with a auctionstyle marketplace.
Could someone please help to authenticate this Paddy? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## dawn200uk

Lescoy said:


> *This has ended. Ideally I'd like to have seen the inner heatstamp, the main plate straight on/face forward. The photos aren't the best a bit dark etc., but it looks ok from what is there. If you did buy - then post photos when she arrives - and we'll be happy to double check.*



Hi, I have received the bag and added some extra photos as requested. Please let me know if you need anything else.  Thank you!!


----------



## dawn200uk

Just realised the photos have come out really small - here are some larger ones.


----------



## dryad

Can anyone help me with this one? TIA!

Item Name: Chloe small paraty
Item Number: 171118538359
Seller ID: anasong9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Chloe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


I took more pictures tonight.


----------



## Lessaturner

Hi
Can you please let me know what you think of this. 
Someone I know is selling it.
Chloe Paddington


----------



## nic73

Nice bag!!


----------



## Lessaturner

Hi nic73
Was that reply to me?


----------



## dryad

Can anyone help me with this? Thanks a lot!


dryad said:


> Can anyone help me with this one? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe small paraty
> Item Number: 171118538359
> Seller ID: anasong9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Chloe...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> I took more pictures tonight.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello all,

Please be kind enough to give comments on this chloe paraty.

Many thanks in advance

NYG

Item Name: Chloe Paraty ROCK GRAY leather Medium Military shoulder satchel purse bag NEW $1 
Item Number: 310767191885
Seller ID: namebrandoutlet4320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item485b2b074d


----------



## samanthaflowers

please authenticate this chloe paddington bag  crime color


----------



## uhhkate

I posted some photos a few pages back here, afraid they may have been overlooked. So sorry if I'm being a nuisance but I purchased this paraty earlier this month (ebay) and was hoping to get expert opinions while still covered by buyer protection.


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hi, can someone authenticate this Paddy that purchased on ebay?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mzbrown1103

More pics...thanks again!


----------



## missholly1212

I got this bag off ebay as authentic
Chloe silverado python skin
I tried to resell it on ebay but it was taken off as being a fake, can you tell me if it is please


----------



## missholly1212

Authenticate this:
Name Chloe Silverado 
Hi, could you tell me if this bag is authentic
Thank you in advance


----------



## cloudwl

Hello everyone, I am new to this website and I would really appreciate if someone can help me to authenticate this bag that I just bought. This is my first Chloe bag and have no clue if I this bag is real. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181235269747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Please help me, all Chloe genius.

Thank you.... Thank you!!!

cloudwl


----------



## sin810

Bonjour
Can you authenticate this Chloe for me, please!
Item: small shoulder bag Paraty
Many thanks


----------



## marsh_sun

hi experts!
i found these cute chloe marcie in medium...kindly check if everything is okay and original, thanks in advance!!

Item: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM GREEN RRP£1105
Item number: 190936889528
Ebay Seller:  punchy85
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190936889528?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Item: AUTHENTIC BNWT Chloe Marcie leather satchel Medium in color of Ochre
Item number: 251358990914
Ebay seller: luxgoodie
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251358990914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## artsygirl

Hi authenticators! Can you take a look at this Marcie for me?? 

Please and thank you! 

Item Name: Marcie with strap in Tan
Link: http://s773.photobucket.com/user/klala236/library/Marcie Tan


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get some help authenticating these two paraty bags?

Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Shoulder Bag (Medium, Black)
ID: 190930356838
Seller: holiday12321
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/190930356838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Name: NWT Authentic Chloe Paraty Black Medium Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag MSRP $1895
ID: 271301801413 eBay item number:
Seller: dolphintreeee
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271301801413

TIA 

xx


----------



## cloudwl

Hello... all experts. I hope someone could help me to authenticate this chole marcie that I just bought from ebay. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/ac358/cloudofdistress 

I really do appreciate all ur feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## anglk10

Hello lovely specialists!

please authenticate for me: 

Name: $1895 Chloe AUTH Ruby Red Leather Marcie Slouchy Large Hobo Bag NWT
ID: 300980462731
Seller: clasanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300980462731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


and

Name:      Sac Chloe Paraty Large Color :NUTMEG 
ID: 251357618226
Seller: reiga_123456
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357618226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Thank you !!:giggles:


----------



## Graciella

Hi ladies, I've just bought this khaki Paddy from annsfabfinds. I've bought from them before and they are reliable and great, but given the amount of fake paddys in this colour I'd like to have it checked out by you guys. TIA! 

Name: army green chloe paddington
Id: -
Seller: annsfabulousfinds.com
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/143854


----------



## medvez1002

Hi. Hope u could help me authenticating this item.. if ever it will be my first chloe paraty

Name: Chloe paraty medium dark blue/gold hardaware
Seller: Canon e bags prime
Link:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...840.1073744049.100000479008807&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...840.1073744049.100000479008807&type=3&theater


----------



## Lescoy

Graciella said:


> Hi ladies, I've just bought this khaki Paddy from annsfabfinds. I've bought from them before and they are reliable and great, but given the amount of fake paddys in this colour I'd like to have it checked out by you guys. TIA!
> 
> Name: army green chloe paddington
> Id: -
> Seller: annsfabulousfinds.com
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/143854



*Hi - unfortunately Khaki was faked and the weird thing was that they didn't produce it genuinely in that large numbers.

This one looks fine from the photos shown. Once you receive - then pop some photos up - want to see the main plate, straight on/face forward and the datecode tag. Nothing screaming fake - just useful to double check on receipt.
*


----------



## Lescoy

medvez1002 said:


> Hi. Hope u could help me authenticating this item.. if ever it will be my first chloe paraty
> 
> Name: Chloe paraty medium dark blue/gold hardaware
> Seller: Canon e bags prime
> Link:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...840.1073744049.100000479008807&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...840.1073744049.100000479008807&type=3&theater



*Hi

I've clicked on the viewer, but no detailing is being shown. Do you have other photos - as there isn't anything showing other than the outside of the bag - and its not possible to give a definitive opinion based on these photos. We need to see the detailing.
*


----------



## TiteJul

Hi ladies, 

Could I please help to authenticate this bag?
Many thanks!!

Item name: SAC A MAIN CHLOE SILVERADO 45 CM EN CUIR AUBERGINE 
Link: http://www.encherexpert.com/sacs-et...-chloe-silverado-45-cm-en-cuir-aubergine.html


----------



## Lescoy

TiteJul said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could I please help to authenticate this bag?
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Item name: SAC A MAIN CHLOE SILVERADO 45 CM EN CUIR AUBERGINE
> Link: http://www.encherexpert.com/sacs-et...-chloe-silverado-45-cm-en-cuir-aubergine.html



*Looks fine from the photos provided. If you purchase, you can post photos of the bag on arrival and we can double check for you.

*


----------



## TiteJul

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. If you purchase, you can post photos of the bag on arrival and we can double check for you.*


 
Many thanks for your quick answer! I will not hesitate to come back to you if i buy it!
Have a good day!


----------



## Graciella

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - unfortunately Khaki was faked and the weird thing was that they didn't produce it genuinely in that large numbers.
> 
> This one looks fine from the photos shown. Once you receive - then pop some photos up - want to see the main plate, straight on/face forward and the datecode tag. Nothing screaming fake - just useful to double check on receipt.
> *


Thanks! Will post pics as soon as it arrives  fortunately I have the matching Prince boots in exactly this colour, so I can visually compare those to the paddy.


----------



## medvez1002

Please authenticate this one.. 

Chloe paraty medium pink
Seller: Canon e bags prime
Link:https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb..._746167555409204_837630186_n.jpg&size=960,640
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...746167688742524_2093207546_n.jpg&size=960,640
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...67518742541.1073744239.100000479008807&type=3

thanks


----------



## Lescoy

medvez1002 said:


> Please authenticate this one..
> 
> Chloe paraty medium pink
> Seller: Canon e bags prime
> Link:https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb..._746167555409204_837630186_n.jpg&size=960,640
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...746167688742524_2093207546_n.jpg&size=960,640
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...67518742541.1073744239.100000479008807&type=3
> 
> thanks



Need to see datecode tag including hologram. Also the reverse of the circular hangtag. 

I'd also suggest that you ask for photos of this taken in natural light - as on my monitor this looks like it may have some discolouration.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag:
Name: Chloe bag
Seller: alexiscolby2011 
Item #: 141097612900
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/14109761290...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_203wt_1155

Thank you!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

zoe bradley said:


> hello ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag:
> Name: Chloe bag
> seller: alexiscolby2011
> item #: 141097612900
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/14109761290...ax:it&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_203wt_1155
> 
> thank you!


 
sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## Lescoy

Zoe Bradley said:


> sorry, wrong thread!



LOLOL - good luck!


----------



## artsygirl

Hi Lescoy,

Could you kindly authenticate this Marcie for me? 

Thanks!



artsygirl said:


> Hi authenticators! Can you take a look at this Marcie for me??
> 
> Please and thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Marcie with strap in Tan
> Link: http://s773.photobucket.com/user/klala236/library/Marcie Tan


----------



## anglk10

Dear experts
Could you kindly authentificate this Chloe Marcie for me please?

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium Black 
Link: http://s776.photobucket.com/user/anglk10/library/?sort=3&page=1

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## momofthree1

Hello! 

Can you please try to authenticate this Chloe for me?? 

Item : 100% Authentic Chloe Military Paraty NWT!!! 2013
Seller : r4sale93 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/111195187053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hi, are post that do not have a link still being authenticated?  Thanks a bunch


----------



## redgoose

Hi,

I was wondering if you could authenticate this Chloe Madeleine satchel/duffel for me?

stupid question but is the crossed out Chloe a suresign of a fake?

TIA


----------



## soizone

Hi there,

Could you please authenticate this Paraty for me?

item: Superbe Sac CHLOE PARATY PYTON Medium Tres bon état
listing number: 221305415358
seller: *malilimok*
link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221305415358

Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessStress

Hello Chloe Experts,

Can you please authenticate this Chloe purse for me?  I just bought it and have a few days to return it if anything.

Item Name: Chloe Large Marcie
Link to photos: http://pixelbots.ca/Chloe/

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## chilwah

Hi please help authenticate this bag

Item name : Authentic Chloe Prune Heloise Bag Handbag Tag And Authenticity Card 
Item number: 111198161844
Seller Id: shopholicmum2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...WDVW&rd=1&ih=001&category=169291&cmd=ViewItem

Thanks


----------



## Graciella

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - unfortunately Khaki was faked and the weird thing was that they didn't produce it genuinely in that large numbers.
> 
> This one looks fine from the photos shown. Once you receive - then pop some photos up - want to see the main plate, straight on/face forward and the datecode tag. Nothing screaming fake - just useful to double check on receipt.
> *



Hi Lescoy,

My Paddy from Ansfabfinds (http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/143854) arrived today, and it is sensational 
Could you check out these pics for me? I'm quite sure it is the real deal, just want to have a second opinion. TIA!


----------



## Graciella

And some more pics


----------



## SarahRyan

item: Chloe Paddington Tan Leather Handbag (medium)
seller: serge99911
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121203818326

Hi Guys! I was wondering if someone could please help me decipher whether this Chloe Paddington is authentic or not... Would really appreciate any insight  Thanks! Sarahxx


----------



## vivilamoda

*Hi , someone can help me with this paddy? thanks 
item: Borsa chloe
seller: smfashion
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/321241282143
item number: 321241282143*


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: chloe bag handbag
Item ID: 141106106302
Seller name: le-petit-price1314
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-bag-handbag-/141106106302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da944fbe

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## Darell Brown

Hi please help authenticate this bag

 Item name : originale schwarze Chloe Marcie
 Item number: 310786274325
 Seller Id: claudig66
 Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=25582606

I doubt because of the last picture. It says Chloe, but also  Made in Italy.
I have never seen this before on my own Chloe Marcies.

PLease let me know, because I am looking for a medium size in black and this would be a chance to win. Thanks in andvance


----------



## bossypossum

Hi there - I have a Chloe bag which I would like to know the name of however I am having real difficulty starting a new thread. Can someone please tell me how to start a new thread and how to upload pics from home computer.


----------



## thithi

Hi could you please tell me what you think? Thank you!

Marcie satchel
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=370896276856
Seller myponte


----------



## Storm Spirit

SarahRyan said:


> item: Chloe Paddington Tan Leather Handbag (medium)
> seller: serge99911
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121203818326
> 
> Hi Guys! I was wondering if someone could please help me decipher whether this Chloe Paddington is authentic or not... Would really appreciate any insight  Thanks! Sarahxx



Fake, don't buy it


----------



## ladymagenta22

first time to buy chloe, need help to authenticate
1. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301008846909&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
2. item no.301008846909
3. here are additional pics the seller sent me of the hologram and leather tag














Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dsk2009

Hi, can someone help me with this bag PLEASE!

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Military-Bag-Medium
Item Number: 141112429430
Seller ID:  lala-lalka92
Link: (please make sure link works) :  http://www.ebay.de/itm/141112429430?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hi Ladies, would you kindly help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!

*Item Name: Chloe satchel*
 *Item    Number:**121209866984  
Seller ID: thesodaking
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brick...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c38abcae8
*


----------



## Lescoy

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hi Ladies, would you kindly help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe satchel*
> *Item    Number:**121209866984
> Seller ID: thesodaking
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brick...984?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c38abcae8
> *



*Ideally I would like to see the inner heatstamp straight on not angled and also the stamping on the hardware side clip - the Chloe.*


----------



## seidenpopo

http://s845.photobucket.com/user/cabanah1/slideshow/


----------



## Lescoy

seidenpopo said:


> http://s845.photobucket.com/user/cabanah1/slideshow/



*This is the Chloe Authenticate This Thread - and the link is for a Dior Gaucho.*


----------



## seidenpopo

Sorry, once again

Hi there, would you kindly help to authenticate this bag? 

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Hobo large / tan*
 *

http://s845.photobucket.com/user/cabanah1/slideshow/chloe%20marcie

The screws of my blue Marcie (first pic)  look different to this bag (pic 11).

Tia*


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Lescoy said:


> *Ideally I would like to see the inner heatstamp straight on not angled and also the stamping on the hardware side clip - the Chloe.*


 
Thanks! Unfortunately, the seller didn't send me photos in time . But I'm keeping fingers crossed there will be another Paraty in store for me in the near future


----------



## Lescoy

ebreu said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate for me.
> TIA
> 
> Item:
> *CHLOE Alice Medium Satchel Bag New Authentic Handbag
> 
> Item #: *151145652546
> 
> Seller: 10joyce
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151145652546?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



*Looks fine from the photos provided, although they aren't overly sharp!*


----------



## seidenpopo

be so kind to have a look on               #*1990*

Many many thanks

I really need some help


----------



## Lescoy

seidenpopo said:


> be so kind to have a look on               #*1990*
> 
> Many many thanks
> 
> I really need some help



*Is this an item which you recently purchased? If so - can you also post a link to the listing.*


----------



## seidenpopo

I bought this bag from a private person some days ago. Unfortunately, a link does not exist. Do you need some more pics?


----------



## Lescoy

seidenpopo said:


> I bought this bag from a private person some days ago. Unfortunately, a link does not exist. Do you need some more pics?



*No - but currently I will have to defer on this - as I need to check the album carefully and I'm afraid I am unable to do so at this time.*


----------



## seidenpopo

Lescoy, no problem - I can wait


----------



## ghurty

Can someone please help me authenticate this marcie bag.

Thank You


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Hello, would you kindly authentic this bag? I really need a Paraty in my life! Many thanks.

Hi Ladies, would you kindly help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!

*Item Name: Medium Chloe Paraty
**Item    Number:*111195850242
*Seller ID: *duangjai_2102
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e3ca0602
*


----------



## 3bzyboys

Hi can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Medium Marcie Bag

*Item Name:Authentic Chloe Marice Bag
* *Item    Number:*
 *Seller ID:stecamp02*
 *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5282cee2743cef6b900109c7*


----------



## Lescoy

ghurty said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this marcie bag.
> 
> Thank You



*Need datecode tag both sides, inner heatstamp, side Chloe stampings*


----------



## Lescoy

Zoe Bradley said:


> Hello, would you kindly authentic this bag? I really need a Paraty in my life! Many thanks.
> 
> Hi Ladies, would you kindly help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: Medium Chloe Paraty
> **Item    Number:*111195850242
> *Seller ID: *duangjai_2102
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...242?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e3ca0602
> *



*Looks fine from the photos provided. Seller is, I'm sure, a tPFer, not that it guarantees anything - but no red flags on this based on the photos. *


----------



## Lescoy

3bzyboys said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Medium Marcie Bag
> 
> *Item Name:Authentic Chloe Marice Bag
> * *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:stecamp02*
> *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5282cee2743cef6b900109c7*



*Need to see inner heatstamp, datecode tag both sides. Inner zipper pull engraving. Outer hardware engraving.*


----------



## momo056

Hi Ladies, please help to authenticate this one.

Name: NWT CHLOE ALICE CROSSBODY MESSENGER BAG RED BLACK CARMEN LIPS
Item: 181264489421
Seller: runwayrevolver
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHLOE-A...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a34349bcd

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. Seller is, I'm sure, a tPFer, not that it guarantees anything - but no red flags on this based on the photos. *


 
Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## sofresh2def

*Hi, is this authentic? Thanks!

Item Name:* chloe paraty Rock *Medium**
Item    Number: *131052453726
 *Seller ID: **ocuenavero*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-paraty-Rock-medium-1-995-/131052453726?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8355bf5e
*


----------



## Ledieu

Please kindly authenticate:
Item name:  GENTLY USED CONDITION CHLOE SILVERADO BROWN SNAKE SKIN PURSE
Item #:171176571703
Seller ID:  barbeezzz
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171176571703
Comment:  before sending the item, buyer said she is not sure if its authentic.  I would proceed to cancel transaction if not authentic.

Thank you!!!


----------



## islandereli

Hi Ladies - can someone help authenticate this Tekla? I've never seen one IRL... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## islandereli

Here's a couple more of the Tekla interior:
Serial number inside interior zip pocket says 040656
All zippers are chloe stamped on the underside of the pull. Exterior zippers all silver - main compartment zipper and underside zipper (that unzips to expand) are  bronze.

Thoughts?

Thanks again


----------



## kateincali

Hi, if anyone could take a look at this, it would be much appreciated. TIA  

Item Name: authentic chloe python purse
 Item    Number: 251383217968
 Seller ID: katie1107
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251383217968


----------



## jonchrisprice

http://sdrv.ms/19LRlm4


Please authenticate this Chloe' Paratay medium bag

serial numbers are as follows: 
on silver Chloe' tag - C.2.21 8005 - 05 73
opposite side of tag 030956-01 (the numbers are kind of hard to read)

I did not see any guidelines for photos  needed for this bag, so Iincluded as many as I could.

thank you.


----------



## inesla1202

Hi girls,

My Chloe Marcie hobo don't have an hologram on the leather tag inside the pocket. Is it normal ? 
My bag is authentic, I bought it at Le Bon Marché Paris in december 2012 and of course I have the receipt.
It is actually to sell on ebay france and a buyer ask to me about this hologram : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171176246108&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649

Someone can help me ?

Thanks


----------



## Lavidav

Hi Ladies. Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks. 

Chloe Paddington


----------



## Lavidav

Additional pics of the lock on the Chloe Paddington. Thanks again.


----------



## Skylar210

hey guys would you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Chloe Paddington in Tan
Item Number: 261339165120
Seller ID: fj_mac2 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261339165120


----------



## Shoegal1987

Hi, what do you guys think of this bag?

Item Name: Genuine Chloe Paddington handbag | Brown/Nutmeg + dust bag
Item Number: 291022024450
Seller ID: jimjonesthemod

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Chloe-Paddington-handbag-Brown-Nutmeg-dust-bag-/291022024450


THANKS


----------



## Mandas0

Hi I would be really grateful if someone could authenticate this - immediate concerns are because I think it should have a zip pocket inside, have Italian on the label rather than English and inside it says made in Hungary any thoughts....

Item name: CHLOE Elsie Black Leather Cross Body Satchel Bag With Dust Bag & Tags
Item: 181256402301
Seller the_empire_of_bags

Any help really appreciated xx


----------



## phamhuong

Hi, could you kindly help me this item:
Item name: Chloe Sunglasses CL2245
Item: C01 135
http://www.6pm.com/chloe-cl2245-black

I bought it from 6pm in the last month. In their content, they mentioned made in France
However, I only saw to mention designed in France. And international guarantee certificate is empty. Pls advise me,

Thanks


----------



## dpalacio4

Hi!  First time on here, so not sure my format is correct.  Can you please help authenticate this Chloe bag?  Thanks!!

Item Name: "Mark Down" Chloe Ethel Tote Bag
Seller ID: lovemychloe
Link:  
https://poshmark.com/listing/525e1558f816d805550070d1


----------



## ima_delr

Hi ladies, 

It's my first time in this thread. Can you please authenticate the bag below? It's not listed on eBay so I'm attaching photos instead. I can provide more photos if needed, they just limit the attachments to six I think. Thank you 

Item: Chloe Paraty Small Desert Mauve


----------



## Lescoy

Lavidav said:


> Hi Ladies. Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks.
> 
> Chloe Paddington
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409130
> 
> View attachment 2409131
> 
> View attachment 2409132
> 
> View attachment 2409133
> 
> View attachment 2409134
> 
> View attachment 2409136



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

ima_delr said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's my first time in this thread. Can you please authenticate the bag below? It's not listed on eBay so I'm attaching photos instead. I can provide more photos if needed, they just limit the attachments to six I think. Thank you
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty Small Desert Mauve
> 
> View attachment 2413900
> View attachment 2413901
> View attachment 2413902
> View attachment 2413903
> View attachment 2413904
> View attachment 2413905



*I can't read the hologram sticker - can you confirm - does the inner one correlate with the one on the Registration card?*


----------



## Lescoy

dpalacio4 said:


> Hi!  First time on here, so not sure my format is correct.  Can you please help authenticate this Chloe bag?  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: "Mark Down" Chloe Ethel Tote Bag
> Seller ID: lovemychloe
> Link:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/525e1558f816d805550070d1



*Hi looks ok from the photos provided, although would have been good to see the hologram on the reverse of the datecode tag and the inner heatstamp taken straight on and not angled. *


----------



## Lescoy

Shoegal1987 said:


> Hi, what do you guys think of this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Chloe Paddington handbag | Brown/Nutmeg + dust bag
> Item Number: 291022024450
> Seller ID: jimjonesthemod
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Chloe-Paddington-handbag-Brown-Nutmeg-dust-bag-/291022024450
> 
> 
> THANKS



*Hi - listing ended - its a horrible fake*


----------



## Lescoy

Skylar210 said:


> hey guys would you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington in Tan
> Item Number: 261339165120
> Seller ID: fj_mac2
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261339165120



*Hi - this is a horrible fake *


----------



## Lescoy

faith_ann said:


> Hi, if anyone could take a look at this, it would be much appreciated. TIA
> 
> Item Name: authentic chloe python purse
> Item    Number: 251383217968
> Seller ID: katie1107
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251383217968



*I would have liked to see more of this - *


----------



## Lescoy

jonchrisprice said:


> http://sdrv.ms/19LRlm4
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Chloe' Paratay medium bag
> 
> serial numbers are as follows:
> on silver Chloe' tag - C.2.21 8005 - 05 73
> opposite side of tag 030956-01 (the numbers are kind of hard to read)
> 
> I did not see any guidelines for photos  needed for this bag, so Iincluded as many as I could.
> 
> thank you.



*Can you post another photo of the Chloe engraving on the outer hardware clip - taken straight on/face forward - and not angled as it is in the album please. *


----------



## Lescoy

inesla1202 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My Chloe Marcie hobo don't have an hologram on the leather tag inside the pocket. Is it normal ?
> My bag is authentic, I bought it at Le Bon Marché Paris in december 2012 and of course I have the receipt.
> It is actually to sell on ebay france and a buyer ask to me about this hologram : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
> 
> Someone can help me ?
> 
> Thanks



*Hi - please remember that you are not supposed to post links to your own listings 

The hologram - was this there when  you purchased the item? It should have had the hologram. These can detach, and they often do. Sometimes you may see some glue residue or a mark where the hologram sticker has been. You have all of the accessories, except the inner hologram - and in theory - those accessories could be for a different bag - i.e., this is what a potential buyer might think due to the absence of the hologram. Therefore - I think its important that you can say to them that the hologram can come off - and of course if they have question - then they could always have the item authenticated by posting it here. 
*


----------



## ima_delr

Lescoy said:


> *I can't read the hologram sticker - can you confirm - does the inner one correlate with the one on the Registration card?*



I'm not sure if you're referring to the sticker on top of the "We invite you to register this...", but if that's it, yes, it's the same with the hologram sticker inside the bag. Both say "B13Z0Y". I'm also attaching photos with higher resolution hoping you could see it more clearly


----------



## Skylar210

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this is a horrible fake *



Thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello, experts,

Good evening.  I hope all is well.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Seller put up more pictures.  Thank you for helping me!

Item name:  chloe marcie handbag NEW!                           
Item #:  271334669473
Sellr I.D.:  irma4911
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-marci...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2cce7ca1


----------



## Luv2

Hi, there. Opinions on this bag? I really like the style! Thanks in advance!

Chloe Tekla Medium Satchel
2005
Ebay item no: 251389573728
Seller ID: islanderleli

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251389573728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kateincali

faith_ann said:


> Hi, if anyone could take a look at this, it would be much appreciated. TIA
> 
> Item Name: authentic chloe python purse
> Item    Number: 251383217968
> Seller ID: katie1107
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251383217968







Lescoy said:


> *I would have liked to see more of this - *




Hi! Thanks for taking a look. The bag arrived today and there are no other authentication markers. I took a few more photos, attached below. Tag reads 216-BM-0207. I think it's the Anais?


----------



## Lescoy

ima_delr said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to the sticker on top of the "We invite you to register this...", but if that's it, yes, it's the same with the hologram sticker inside the bag. Both say "B13Z0Y". I'm also attaching photos with higher resolution hoping you could see it more clearly
> 
> View attachment 2413956
> View attachment 2413957



*Hi - yes it was that. This looks fine!*


----------



## Lescoy

tabolove26 said:


> Hello, experts,
> 
> Good evening.  I hope all is well.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Seller put up more pictures.  Thank you for helping me!
> 
> Item name:  chloe marcie handbag NEW!
> Item #:  271334669473
> Sellr I.D.:  irma4911
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-marci...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2cce7ca1



*Hi - no photo of the datecode or inner hologram. Would be good to see these. However, no red flags - looks fine from photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

Luv2 said:


> Hi, there. Opinions on this bag? I really like the style! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Chloe Tekla Medium Satchel
> 2005
> Ebay item no: 251389573728
> Seller ID: islanderleli
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251389573728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



*Listing has ended. This looks ok from the photos provided. I would like to have seen the Chloe stamping on the zipper pulls (I'm anal). If you did win - then post photos when the item arrives, and we can double check her for you.*


----------



## Lescoy

faith_ann said:


> Hi! Thanks for taking a look. The bag arrived today and there are no other authentication markers. I took a few more photos, attached below. Tag reads 216-BM-0207. I think it's the Anais?



*Hi - the datecode is unusual - but it makes sense - IKWIM?

I think this is fine. 
*


----------



## Nenav.

littlerock said:


> This looks fake to me.



Thank you! Did not buy it


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

Can you help me, please?

Ist this an authentic Chloé-bag?

eBay Germany

http://www.ebay.de/itm/251389786278?...84.m1439.l2649

seller: lilianp2585

I don't have more pics :o(

Best regards
Killerkitty


----------



## jonchrisprice

Lescoy said:


> *Can you post another photo of the Chloe engraving on the outer hardware clip - taken straight on/face forward - and not angled as it is in the album please. *


I added 3 pictures to the album.


http://sdrv.ms/19LRlm4


----------



## Luv2

Lescoy said:


> *Listing has ended. This looks ok from the photos provided. I would like to have seen the Chloe stamping on the zipper pulls (I'm anal). If you did win - then post photos when the item arrives, and we can double check her for you.*


Thanks! The seller is a TPF member and guarantees authenticity. I will post more photos when the item arrives, if for no other reason then to bring up the fact that Chloe doesn't seem to make it easy to verify their authenticity by serial numbers. The serial number on this particular bag doesn't seem to follow the "rules", and I also hear some of their bags don't even have a serial number. I have previously owned a paddington, and I did some research on the serial numbers at that time. But this one doesn't seem to follow the rules, and there is a similar bag for sale on another site that has a completely different type of serial number.


----------



## kateincali

Lescoy said:


> Hi - the datecode is unusual - but it makes sense - IKWIM?
> 
> I think this is fine.


great, thank you so much!


----------



## ima_delr

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - yes it was that. This looks fine!*



Yippee thanks so much!


----------



## Lescoy

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you help me, please?
> 
> Ist this an authentic Chloé-bag?
> 
> eBay Germany
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251389786278?...84.m1439.l2649
> 
> seller: lilianp2585
> 
> I don't have more pics :o(
> 
> Best regards
> Killerkitty



*Hi 

Not enough photos to be definitive - no detailing shown. No datecode, hologram etc. If you purchased, then take photos when the item arrives, and we will check for you.
*


----------



## nakedyogurt

PLease help authenticate this! Looks too good to be true but it's said to be authentic!

Thanks 


Item Name: Authentic Pre-owned Small Chloe "Paraty Red" Shoulder leather bag, no reserve
Item Number: 
Seller ID: kila407 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=190991771073&


----------



## Killerkitty

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> Not enough photos to be definitive - no detailing shown. No datecode, hologram etc. If you purchased, then take photos when the item arrives, and we will check for you.
> *



O.K.. Thank you


----------



## Lescoy

nakedyogurt said:


> PLease help authenticate this! Looks too good to be true but it's said to be authentic!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Pre-owned Small Chloe "Paraty Red" Shoulder leather bag, no reserve
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: kila407
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=190991771073&



*Need closer views of the inner heatstamp. The datecode tag, showing the code, and also the hologram and be able to read it . The heatstamp on the outside of the bag. Registration Card, showing hologram and be able to read it. The photos just don't show the detailing clearly - *


----------



## sabbam

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Mini with Dust Bag
Item Number: 200996652948
Seller ID: soundliquorbiz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20099665294...g=I200996652948.N23.S1.M2879&autorefresh=true

Thanks!


----------



## ombrescm

Hello Ladies!!! 
  My dream chloe.... can someone help me with this one?: 
Item Name: CHLOE bag burnt orange Paddington Classic
Item Number:?
Seller ID: mightykismet 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200979052236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks so much!!


----------



## DutchMulberry

Dear Chloe authenticators,

I bought this mini Marcie pouch off Ebay, but the seller did not add an authenticity card and there's no hologram sticker inside. Should I be worried that I bought a counterfeit bag? 

Your help is much, much appreciated!

Seller: beautylovers12
Item name: Chloe Marcie mini pouch
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...yGYzV0xbOUM0yGycG2qT8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Andie04

Hi ladies!

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty I just bought? The zipper is difficult to pull so I'm having doubts.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kgd2912

Please impart your wisdom regarding the two listings: 

Item Name: Beautiful Authentic CHLOE Marcie Leather Nut Shoulder Bag  
Item    Number: 261318611264
 Seller ID: ashulaaay 
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261318611264&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Other: seller states they don't have the authenticity card or dust bag due to purchase from Nordstrom Rack *

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Nut Large Leather Handbag, Excellent Condition! Great Xmas Gift!
 Item    Number: 251397679608
 Seller ID: dianehunter12
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251397679608&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Thanks for any input!


----------



## itsmeL007

Item Name: Chloe Edith Grande

Item Name: Chloe Paddington 05?

Item Name: Chloe lock (bought separately different color) 


Link: https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...5&authkey=!ALJyyUcoBGa0Y34&ithint=folder,.jpg

Hello! If you need more or better pics let me know!! Thank you for any assistance you ladies can deliver!! I love reading the old and new threads!!

    V/r-
itsmeL007

      Lynae


----------



## blessedXYZ

Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie in Cashmere Grey
Link: http://deluxemall.com/chloe/153654-chloe-mini-marcie-peony-red-cashmere-grey-sgd-1700-a.html

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!


----------



## Stellaruby88

Hi can u please authenticate this chloe paddington bag for me. I bought it from a seller on ebay who claims it's authentic it looks legit to me but I just want to make sure. Thanks In advance


----------



## pfb82

Lescoy said:


> *Looks good  Enjoy*



thanks Lescoy!


----------



## pfb82

Item Name (if you know it): chloe marcie 
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-works/item/10042186/
Photos


----------



## jonchrisprice

jonchrisprice said:


> I added 3 pictures to the album.
> 
> 
> http://sdrv.ms/19LRlm4







Lescoy:  Is there something else I need to add to this?  I added the close ups and straight on shots of the hardware that you requested to the album


(Chloe' Paratay medium bag
 serial numbers are as follows: 
 on silver Chloe' tag - C.2.21 8005 - 05 73
 opposite side of tag 030956-01 (the numbers are kind of hard to read)


----------



## Lescoy

jonchrisprice said:


> Lescoy:  Is there something else I need to add to this?  I added the close ups and straight on shots of the hardware that you requested to the album
> 
> 
> (Chloe' Paratay medium bag
> serial numbers are as follows:
> on silver Chloe' tag - C.2.21 8005 - 05 73
> opposite side of tag 030956-01 (the numbers are kind of hard to read)



*Looks fine from the photos provided!*


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Hi can u please authenticate this chloe paddington bag for me. I bought it from a seller on ebay who claims it's authentic it looks legit to me but I just want to make sure. Thanks In advance
> 
> View attachment 2423257
> 
> View attachment 2423259
> 
> View attachment 2423260
> View attachment 2423261



*Want to see the datecode tag, and also the underside of the padlock. Main plate - with Chloe engraving - straight on/face forward. Stamping on the side buckles. *


----------



## Lescoy

pfb82 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): chloe marcie
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-works/item/10042186/
> Photos


*Hi - want to see the Chloe heatstamp inside the bag. Inner zipper pull to check engraving. The datecode tag - including hologram.

*


----------



## Stellaruby88

Lescoy
Hey thanks so much for ur help I added the following pictures. Please let me know what you think. Much appreciated &#128516;


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Lescoy
> Hey thanks so much for ur help I added the following pictures. Please let me know what you think. Much appreciated &#128516;
> View attachment 2424519
> 
> View attachment 2424521
> 
> View attachment 2424522
> 
> View attachment 2424524



*Hi - thanks for the additionals - I did just want to confirm. Unfortunately this is not authentic *


----------



## Stellaruby88

Lescoy

Can you tell me what it is that shows you it's not authentic?


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Lescoy
> 
> Can you tell me what it is that shows you it's not authentic?



*There are a number of things - datecode tag font is incorrect for a start.*


----------



## jonchrisprice

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided!*


Hurray!  thank you!


----------



## Andie04

Hello Lescoy,

I don't know if I missed your reply (if so, sorry about that), but can you pleae help me authenticate my Paraty? I posted the pictures last saturday.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

Andie04 said:


> Hello Lescoy,
> 
> I don't know if I missed your reply (if so, sorry about that), but can you pleae help me authenticate my Paraty? I posted the pictures last saturday.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



*If you can repost your request - thank you *


----------



## itsmeL007

itsmeL007 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Edith Grande
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington 05?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe lock (bought separately different color)
> 
> 
> Link: https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...5&authkey=!ALJyyUcoBGa0Y34&ithint=folder,.jpg
> 
> Hello! If you need more or better pics let me know!! Thank you for any assistance you ladies can deliver!! I love reading the old and new threads!!
> 
> V/r-
> itsmeL007
> 
> Lynae





......repost do you need anything additional!! Thanks!


----------



## Andie04

Sure, no problem. Here are the pictures, and thanks again for your help Lescoy!


----------



## Lescoy

itsmeL007 said:


> ......repost do you need anything additional!! Thanks!



*OK - on the Edith can't authenticate based on these photos. Need to see a clear/sharp photo of the engraving on the inner zipper pull. Datecode tag.

The Paddington - again - inner heatstamp, the main plate - taken straight on and not angled - side buckles in focus. Can't authenticate based on what is in the album.

Padlock is fake. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

Andie04 said:


> Sure, no problem. Here are the pictures, and thanks again for your help Lescoy!



*Hi

Can you post a full photo  of the bag - just so I can see that?
*


----------



## itsmeL007

Lescoy said:


> *OK - on the Edith can't authenticate based on these photos. Need to see a clear/sharp photo of the engraving on the inner zipper pull. Datecode tag.
> 
> The Paddington - again - inner heatstamp, the main plate - taken straight on and not angled - side buckles in focus. Can't authenticate based on what is in the album.
> 
> Padlock is fake.
> *





Thank YOU!! I will go get clearer pictures now!! Sorry for the bag ipad pics!

V/r-

     L


----------



## Andie04

Sure!


----------



## Lescoy

Andie04 said:


> Sure!



*Looks fine from the photos provided *


----------



## Andie04

Thanks a lot Lescoy, I really appreciate your help! Feeling better now about the zipper difficult to pull


----------



## Lescoy

Andie04 said:


> Thanks a lot Lescoy, I really appreciate your help! Feeling better now about the zipper difficult to pull



*Hi - the zipper - if that is sticking - try rubbing a lead pencil on the zipper or the favourite 'old wives tale' is a candle - i.e., rub a candle on that zipper and it should help!*


----------



## Andie04

Thanks for the tip! I'll try that


----------



## itsmeL007

Lescoy said:


> *OK - on the Edith can't authenticate based on these photos. Need to see a clear/sharp photo of the engraving on the inner zipper pull. Datecode tag.
> 
> The Paddington - again - inner heatstamp, the main plate - taken straight on and not angled - side buckles in focus. Can't authenticate based on what is in the album.
> 
> Padlock is fake.
> *



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Updated with new pics!!! Thank you...Lescoy!

I hope these photos are sharper. I don't see a date code tag in my Edith? 
The Paddington pics are all there...


https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...5&authkey=!ALJyyUcoBGa0Y34&ithint=folder,.jpg


----------



## DutchMulberry

Dear Lescoy,

I'm reposting too, as I'm really hoping that you can help me. I bought this Marcie pouch off Ebay, but got no authentication card and there's no hologram sticker inside. I've read that this might come off, and the seller claims that she got the bag as a gift (bought from Selfridges) and that she might look for the receipt for me, but I'd like to hear what you think..

Thanks a lot in advance!

Item name: Marcie pouch
Seller id: beautylovers12
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181259726232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Stellaruby88

Dear lescoy I found this paddington bag on ebay and wanted to know if you can verify it for me. Thank you so much dear 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8892c099


----------



## Stellaruby88

Dear lescoy, 

As u can probably tell by now I am very determined to purchase a beautiful authentic chloe bag I found another one that I would appreciate if u can authenticate for me. I inserted whatever pics were on the site her but emailed the seller to send me more pics so as soon as I get them I will post more. Please let me know


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie in Cashmere Grey
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/chloe/153654-chloe-mini-marcie-peony-red-cashmere-grey-sgd-1700-a.html
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!



























Hi again!

Seller resent pictures with the right card.

Reposting the pictures for easier viewing?

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Lescoy

DutchMulberry said:


> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> I'm reposting too, as I'm really hoping that you can help me. I bought this Marcie pouch off Ebay, but got no authentication card and there's no hologram sticker inside. I've read that this might come off, and the seller claims that she got the bag as a gift (bought from Selfridges) and that she might look for the receipt for me, but I'd like to hear what you think..
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Item name: Marcie pouch
> Seller id: beautylovers12
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181259726232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



*Hi, can you post photos of the item you have received, including inner heatstamp - and photos taken straight on/face forward please. 

The hologram can detach - but in order to check this - I do want to see what you received.
*


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Dear lescoy I found this paddington bag on ebay and wanted to know if you can verify it for me. Thank you so much dear
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...105?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8892c099



*So this is a 2005 and I need to see that plate - straight on/face forward - want to see that engraving. There is a lot of tarnish/chipping on the hardware, and this should be 100% Brass and shouldn't show silver tone - so I need to know if this is silvertone or if it is just a duller brass?* *The leather looks as it should for this year/season - but I do want to get that info on the hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Dear lescoy,
> 
> As u can probably tell by now I am very determined to purchase a beautiful authentic chloe bag I found another one that I would appreciate if u can authenticate for me. I inserted whatever pics were on the site her but emailed the seller to send me more pics so as soon as I get them I will post more. Please let me know
> 
> View attachment 2425607
> 
> View attachment 2425608
> View attachment 2425609
> View attachment 2425610



*Need inner heatstamp - and also that plate straight on face forward. Also want to see engraving on the buckles. Base of padlock.*


----------



## Lescoy

blessedXYZ said:


> View attachment 2425802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425807
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425808
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425809
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425810
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425811
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> Seller resent pictures with the right card.
> 
> Reposting the pictures for easier viewing?
> 
> THANK YOU!!



*Want the inner heatstamp - straight on face forward and the right way round I'm not a contortionist!  Also want inner zipper pull to check engraving. Chloe engravings on the outside hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

itsmeL007 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Updated with new pics!!! Thank you...Lescoy!
> 
> I hope these photos are sharper. I don't see a date code tag in my Edith?
> The Paddington pics are all there...
> 
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...5&authkey=!ALJyyUcoBGa0Y34&ithint=folder,.jpg



*OK - these photos are just not doing it - need absolutely straight on/face forward shots - all in focus. Otherwise can't comment.

The Edith must have a datecode inside - check pocket - and if it doesn't then its fake - and right now - I'm thinking the Edith is fake. 
*


----------



## Stellaruby88

Dear lescoy
I provided a few more pictures that the seller has send me please let me know what you think thanks Hun


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Dear lescoy
> I provided a few more pictures that the seller has send me please let me know what you think thanks Hun
> 
> View attachment 2425901
> View attachment 2425902
> View attachment 2425903
> View attachment 2425904
> View attachment 2425905
> View attachment 2425906



*Hi - this is the 2nd bag?

Looks fine from the photos provided.
*


----------



## itsmeL007

Lescoy said:


> *OK - these photos are just not doing it - need absolutely straight on/face forward shots - all in focus. Otherwise can't comment.
> 
> The Edith must have a datecode inside - check pocket - and if it doesn't then its fake - and right now - I'm thinking the Edith is fake.
> *







Thank you I will try again! Sorry...I will look at the Edith as well......the bag is beautiful and leather is so so lovely! I have also contacted the seller......waiting for a response!


----------



## DutchMulberry

Hi Lescoy,

I've taken some pictures of the Marcie pouch, I hope they're what you were asking for! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DutchMulberry

Here's some more..


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can you please authenticate this Chloe.... I'm on the hunt for a sally and happened across this one on ebay...

Seller:  clcnorthbay2013

Item Number: 281223661771

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Sally...771?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417a3c88cb

TIA


----------



## littlemiffy

Dear Lescoy,

Greetings from Singapore. I was close to buying a Marcie from a seller on the forum. Hope that you can help me to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag :

*Item Name :* Chloe Marcie in Medium, Colour : Tan
 *Link (if available):* http://deluxemall.com/chloe/146906-reduced-1-500-bnwt-chloe-marcie-tan-colour.html
 *Photos : *As attached* 
*
Thanks so much, appreciate it!*

*I am actually quite confused by the curvature of the horseshoe stitching at the front of the bag because this bag looks different from the Medium Marcie on Saks Fifth Avenue online website :

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446415735

And yet on Neiman Marcus online store, it is similar to this Marcie Medium Satchel, Pink.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-M...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162970546&cmCat=product

Sorry for the long post....
*
*


----------



## Lescoy

littlemiffy said:


> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> Greetings from Singapore. I was close to buying a Marcie from a seller on the forum. Hope that you can help me to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag :
> 
> *Item Name :* Chloe Marcie in Medium, Colour : Tan
> *Link (if available):* http://deluxemall.com/chloe/146906-reduced-1-500-bnwt-chloe-marcie-tan-colour.html
> *Photos : *As attached*
> *
> Thanks so much, appreciate it!*
> 
> *I am actually quite confused by the curvature of the horseshoe stitching at the front of the bag because this bag looks different from the Medium Marcie on Saks Fifth Avenue online website :
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446415735
> 
> And yet on Neiman Marcus online store, it is similar to this Marcie Medium Satchel, Pink.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-M...ements%3D&eItemId=prod162970546&cmCat=product
> 
> Sorry for the long post....
> *
> *



Need to see the inner heatstamp straight on face forward. Stamping on the side hardware - straight on face forward. ALL details need to be shown taken from the front - as angles distort the views. I wont give opinion based on these.

With regard to your comparisons - this is not useful in terms of authentication - as comparison isn't the way.


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedXYZ said:


> View attachment 2425802
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425803
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425806
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425807
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425808
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425809
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425810
> 
> 
> View attachment 2425811
> 
> 
> Hi again!
> 
> Seller resent pictures with the right card.
> 
> Reposting the pictures for easier viewing?
> 
> THANK YOU!!





Lescoy said:


> *Want the inner heatstamp - straight on face forward and the right way round I'm not a contortionist!  Also want inner zipper pull to check engraving. Chloe engravings on the outside hardware.*




Hi Lescoy, more pictures attached , apologies on the contorted image 
Seller says there are no inner zips, no engravings on the exterior hardware.
THANK YOU!!


----------



## farrahmelanie

farrahmelanie said:


> hi,
> 
> hi lescoy,
> 
> i think this may have been overlooked ---
> 
> can you please authenticate this chloe.... I'm on the hunt for a sally and happened across this one on ebay...
> 
> Seller:  Clcnorthbay2013
> 
> item number: 281223661771
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-sally...771?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item417a3c88cb
> 
> tia


 : )


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name:Chloe Brown Leather Handbag
Item ID:  151181882280
Seller name: bigdogcamwu
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Brown...280?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23332473a8

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you also please authenticate this one?

Item name:Chloe Leather Handbag- Light Brown
Item ID: 161173421017
Seller name: bigdogcamwu
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Leath...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2586af3bd9

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## Boo72

Hi can you tell me if this chloe is real


----------



## jennlt

Hi Experts,

Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141139870084?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## q.u.i.n.n

Hello,

Please authenticate this Chloe Marcie crossbody in Nut.  This is my very first Chloe bag, and I just purchased it online from a large department store.  The reason I am questioning the authenticity is because the front of the bag is not embossed with "Chloe" (but the tassels are).  The few bags I've seen in person and the numerous pictures I've seen online have all shown the bags with embossing in front.  

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide!
-Quinn


----------



## Texaspurselove

*Item Name: Paddington (?)
Seller: eyequ8402
*  *Item    Number: **201000581662*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc917a1e

comments: *_*lescoy*_* is this another possible counterfeit from this repeat offender that we should report?
*


----------



## Stellaruby88

Hey can you double check this authenticity for me please


----------



## Stellaruby88

Here's a few more pix... 









Please let me know what u think.


----------



## jennlt

jennlt said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141139870084?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Oops! I was so flustered that I forgot a couple of things:

Item name: NIB NWT Authentic Chloe Aurore Studded Padlock Wallet
Item ID: 141139870084
Seller Name: jennlt (yes it's me!)

I purchased this on Bluefly so I was shocked when someone said it looked suspicious. Also, if possible, could you tell me if it's an Aurore or Paddington?


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Bay Bag?  This is in my possession now.  I am pretty sure it's Authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi again,  for some reason all of my pictures didn't get loaded so I will do this again. 

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Brown Bay bag?  This is in my possession now.  These are my pictures of the bag.  Thanks!


----------



## littlemiffy

Originally Posted by littlemiffy  
Dear Lescoy,

Greetings from Singapore. I was close to buying a Marcie from a seller on the forum. Hope that you can help me to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag :

Item Name : Chloe Marcie in Medium, Colour : Tan
Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/chloe/146906-r...an-colour.html
Photos : As attached 

Thanks so much, appreciate it!

I am actually quite confused by the curvature of the horseshoe stitching at the front of the bag because this bag looks different from the Medium Marcie on Saks Fifth Avenue online website :

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...45524446415735

And yet on Neiman Marcus online store, it is similar to this Marcie Medium Satchel, Pink.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-Ma...&cmCat=product

Sorry for the long post....





Lescoy said:


> Need to see the inner heatstamp straight on face forward. Stamping on the side hardware - straight on face forward. ALL details need to be shown taken from the front - as angles distort the views. I wont give opinion based on these.
> 
> With regard to your comparisons - this is not useful in terms of authentication - as comparison isn't the way.



Hi Lescoy,

Here are the additional pictures of the Chloe Marcie in Tan for your kind review, thanks so much for your time. Appreciate it.


----------



## dreamcherry

Hi!
As an LV lover I am completely new to Chloé and don't know how to authenticate two bags. 
My mom bought them yesterday.
I need your help ladies! :help:

Paraty in nude pink
Item Number: 151182552763
Seller ID: bapezstarsash
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-originale-CHLOE-Tasche-Paraty-pink-small-/151182552763?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=h3LvLOkXaaaomdqCvZMvSb5CtCo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Looks like an Ethel, right?
Item Number: 251399247027
Seller ID: bonnybee2011
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Echtleder-Cloe-Damentasche-Luxustasche-cognac-wie-NEU-/251399247027?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=h3LvLOkXaaaomdqCvZMvSb5CtCo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA!!!


----------



## newport3158

Ok, this bag is being offered on listia.com
I was hoping someone would be able to authenticate it before the auction ends, but for some reason it doesn't look right to me.
Heres the info I have on it:


*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Edith tote*
 *Link (if available):* http://www.listia.com/auction/13701128-authentic-chloe-handbag-brown-like-new
(you may have to be a listia member to view the link)
 *Photos:*
*Uploaded to my photobucket:*
*http://s237.photobucket.com/user/thbdxkth/library/edith%20tote

*
*Thanks in advance!*
*Meghan*
*
*

*
*
*

*


----------



## Lescoy

Boo72 said:


> Hi can you tell me if this chloe is real


Its fake


----------



## Lescoy

jennlt said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this wallet? Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141139870084?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



*Listing has been ended. The photos are not that clear - i.e., taken at a distance, although it looks ok from what I can see.*


----------



## Lescoy

q.u.i.n.n said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Chloe Marcie crossbody in Nut.  This is my very first Chloe bag, and I just purchased it online from a large department store.  The reason I am questioning the authenticity is because the front of the bag is not embossed with "Chloe" (but the tassels are).  The few bags I've seen in person and the numerous pictures I've seen online have all shown the bags with embossing in front.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide!
> -Quinn



*Can you post a photo of the inner hologram and the one on the Registration Card. Also the Chloe stamp inside the bag.*


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> *Item Name: Paddington (?)
> Seller: eyequ8402
> *  *Item    Number: **201000581662*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...662?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc917a1e
> 
> comments: *_*lescoy*_* is this another possible counterfeit from this repeat offender that we should report?
> *



*Hi - sorry to be late on this - this is fake *


----------



## Lescoy

Stellaruby88 said:


> Here's a few more pix...
> 
> View attachment 2430211
> 
> View attachment 2430212
> View attachment 2430213
> 
> View attachment 2430218
> 
> 
> Please let me know what u think.



*Looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Lescoy

jennlt said:


> Oops! I was so flustered that I forgot a couple of things:
> 
> Item name: NIB NWT Authentic Chloe Aurore Studded Padlock Wallet
> Item ID: 141139870084
> Seller Name: jennlt (yes it's me!)
> 
> I purchased this on Bluefly so I was shocked when someone said it looked suspicious. Also, if possible, could you tell me if it's an Aurore or Paddington?



*OK - so I commented already and on this we need clear and sharp photos of ALL details. Post those and we can determine. *


----------



## Lescoy

purseaddict76 said:


> Hi again,  for some reason all of my pictures didn't get loaded so I will do this again.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Brown Bay bag?  This is in my possession now.  These are my pictures of the bag.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430549
> View attachment 2430550
> View attachment 2430551
> View attachment 2430552
> View attachment 2430553



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

littlemiffy said:


> Originally Posted by littlemiffy
> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> Greetings from Singapore. I was close to buying a Marcie from a seller on the forum. Hope that you can help me to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Bag :
> 
> Item Name : Chloe Marcie in Medium, Colour : Tan
> Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/chloe/146906-r...an-colour.html
> Photos : As attached
> 
> Thanks so much, appreciate it!
> 
> I am actually quite confused by the curvature of the horseshoe stitching at the front of the bag because this bag looks different from the Medium Marcie on Saks Fifth Avenue online website :
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/...45524446415735
> 
> And yet on Neiman Marcus online store, it is similar to this Marcie Medium Satchel, Pink.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Chloe-Ma...&cmCat=product
> 
> Sorry for the long post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Here are the additional pictures of the Chloe Marcie in Tan for your kind review, thanks so much for your time. Appreciate it.



*OK - I want you to take this to natural light and take a full set of photos - 
Front, back, base and sides of the bag
Stamping on the side hardware
Inner heatstamp
Inner zipper pull to check engraving 
Datecode tag
Hologram inside
Hologram on Registration Card
Stampings of Chloe on the leather - i.e., ALL locations

Ideally - post them into a Photobucket Album and post the link

Need to see ALL of the photos in one place. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

dreamcherry said:


> Hi!
> As an LV lover I am completely new to Chloé and don't know how to authenticate two bags.
> My mom bought them yesterday.
> I need your help ladies! :help:
> 
> Paraty in nude pink
> Item Number: 151182552763
> Seller ID: bapezstarsash
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-original...kXaaaomdqCvZMvSb5CtCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Looks like an Ethel, right?
> Item Number: 251399247027
> Seller ID: bonnybee2011
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Ech...kXaaaomdqCvZMvSb5CtCo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA!!!



*The Paraty need more photos - so if you have them in your possession - post photos.

The Ethel looks ok but would like to see the inner zipper pull straight on/face forward and the hologram inside the bag. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you also please authenticate this one?
> 
> Item name:Chloe Leather Handbag- Light Brown
> Item ID: 161173421017
> Seller name: bigdogcamwu
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Leath...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2586af3bd9
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!!



*Would like to see the inner zipper pull straight on/face forward. Datecode tag inside the bag and also the hologram. Its not screaming fake - but good to check the details. *


----------



## regiftgal

Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
 Item Number:  331087069033
 Seller ID:  modish_styl
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_748wt_1008
Notes; I have asked the seller for the serial number but havent heard back.
What I dont understand is they claim to be "a member of TPF and do not condone the selling of fakes. Please feel free to have the bag authenticated on the Purse Forum."
However, why would they not have shown a pic of the serial tag if they are bonified member of TPF?
Also, I searched everywhere on line and cannot locate another Edith bag in this metallic. Was it ever made in metallic Gold w specks of silver?
Also-something looks odd or not right about the 2 tags they are showing.  None of the numbers match each other on the tags?
Thx for any help you can give-


----------



## purseaddict76

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. *


Thank you so much! :0)


----------



## kgd2912

Please authenticate this Large Chloe Marcie-  just arrived in mail today. Not sure what year it was made.

Comparison in department store (Neiman Marcus) tonight looked ok except the authenticity card color was slightly off from current bag's authenticity card. Also, the inner authenticity tag on the bag was slightly different from current bag's authenticiy tag. The card/tag matched and I was able to register the bag on chloe.com (received a confirmation email).

The outer zipper is blank on the underside and the inner zipper is Lampo- I have read that Chloe bag traditionally use YKK zippers except for the Edith, which uses Lampo.  Anyone have any idea if you can have Lampo inner zipper on Marcie? 

Please let me know asap as I only have a few days to return bag to seller.

 Thanks for your help!!


----------



## kgd2912

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this bag and would like to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Name: Chloe Marcie
> Size: Large
> Color: Hazel
> Not on Ebay.
> 
> Thanks girls. Please let me know if you need anything else.


Hi, did you ever find out if this bag was authentic? The authenticity card you listed has the same numbers as my authenticity card that came in the mail today. Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

regiftgal said:


> Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
> Item Number:  331087069033
> Seller ID:  modish_styl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123#ht_748wt_1008
> Notes; I have asked the seller for the serial number but havent heard back.
> What I dont understand is they claim to be "a member of TPF and do not condone the selling of fakes. Please feel free to have the bag authenticated on the Purse Forum."
> However, why would they not have shown a pic of the serial tag if they are bonified member of TPF?
> Also, I searched everywhere on line and cannot locate another Edith bag in this metallic. Was it ever made in metallic Gold w specks of silver?
> Also-something looks odd or not right about the 2 tags they are showing.  None of the numbers match each other on the tags?
> Thx for any help you can give-



*Hi the colour is bona fide. There isn't any detailing showing other than stampings which look ok but I would like the inneer zipper pull and the datecode. Its not a serial number - its a datecode. Some people don't post photos of this as they often think it is a serial number and therefore don't want people stealing the photos or whatever. Its a 2007 bag - but would be good just to see those additional details. The circular tag is correct - the Nordstrom tag also shows the same codes in terms of the year and colour. Barcoding is not of any interest as that doesn't mean much.*


----------



## Lescoy

kgd2912 said:


> Please authenticate this Large Chloe Marcie-  just arrived in mail today. Not sure what year it was made.
> 
> Comparison in department store (Neiman Marcus) tonight looked ok except the authenticity card color was slightly off from current bag's authenticity card. Also, the inner authenticity tag on the bag was slightly different from current bag's authenticiy tag. The card/tag matched and I was able to register the bag on chloe.com (received a confirmation email).
> 
> The outer zipper is blank on the underside and the inner zipper is Lampo- I have read that Chloe bag traditionally use YKK zippers except for the Edith, which uses Lampo.  Anyone have any idea if you can have Lampo inner zipper on Marcie?
> 
> Please let me know asap as I only have a few days to return bag to seller.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



*Hi - you haven't shown the whole bag - so its not possible to authenticate without seeing the whole bag and that would include stampings on hardware as well.*


----------



## SIRD

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the inner zipper pull straight on/face forward. Datecode tag inside the bag and also the hologram. Its not screaming fake - but good to check the details. *



Hi Lescoy,

Here are the photos of zipper pull and datecode tag, but the seller said he cannot find the hologram. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Texaspurselove

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - sorry to be late on this - this is fake *




They have it relisted here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a3ad66b

REPORT THIS FAKE  so someone does not get burned!  This seller consistently lists fakes...


----------



## q.u.i.n.n

Lescoy said:


> *Can you post a photo of the inner hologram and the one on the Registration Card. Also the Chloe stamp inside the bag.*


Hi Lescoy,


Thank you for your response!  As requested, here are the additional photographs.  Please let me know if you need any additional info/photos.  Thanks for taking the time to look at these!


-Quinn


----------



## q.u.i.n.n

Lescoy said:


> *Can you post a photo of the inner hologram and the one on the Registration Card. Also the Chloe stamp inside the bag.*




Sorry, the two additional photos that didn't post above.


----------



## kgd2912

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - you haven't shown the whole bag - so its not possible to authenticate without seeing the whole bag and that would include stampings on hardware as well.*


Here are additional photos of the bag including hardware stampings. Any  ideas on if Chloe Marcie inner zipper should have Lampo vs YKK?  Thanks  for your help!!


----------



## svasbt

Good morning Ladies, 

Could you please help me with this one please?

Item name: Blue Chloe PADDINGTON purse 100% AUTHENTIC strap padlock key Satchel bag $1,617
Item ID: 331086099801
Seller name: cheapseatsforyou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331086099801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

SIRD said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Here are the photos of zipper pull and datecode tag, but the seller said he cannot find the hologram. Thank you very much for your help!



*Should be a hologram on the reverse of the datecode tag. If not - can the seller advise if there is any glue residue or any sign its been there? Sometimes you ca see mark where it was located.*


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> They have it relisted here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a3ad66b
> 
> REPORT THIS FAKE  so someone does not get burned!  This seller consistently lists fakes...



*Post this on the Chloe fakes page - *


----------



## Lescoy

kgd2912 said:


> Here are additional photos of the bag including hardware stampings. Any  ideas on if Chloe Marcie inner zipper should have Lampo vs YKK?  Thanks  for your help!!



*The stamping photo is blurred - need it absolutely crisp clear and bang straight on.*


----------



## Lescoy

svasbt said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me with this one please?
> 
> Item name: Blue Chloe PADDINGTON purse 100% AUTHENTIC strap padlock key Satchel bag $1,617
> Item ID: 331086099801
> Seller name: cheapseatsforyou
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331086099801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



*The bag as a whole looks ok - would be good to have seen the details i.e., datecode etc., and the inner heatstamp in order to be definitive.*


----------



## kgd2912

Lescoy said:


> *The stamping photo is blurred - need it absolutely crisp clear and bang straight on.*


Here's the best picture I could get. The stamping is only on the lateral sides of the buckle facing away from the middle of the bag. The medial sides of the buckle facing in toward the middle of the bag do not have stampings. 
Also, do you know if the inner zipper should be Lampo? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## kgd2912

Lescoy said:


> *The stamping photo is blurred - need it absolutely crisp clear and bang straight on.*



Here's the best picture I could get. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5rqmzhnv1f9xsku/photo.jpeg
The stamping is only on the lateral  sides of the buckle facing away from the middle of the bag. The medial  sides of the buckle facing in toward the middle of the bag do not have  stampings. 
Also, do you know if the inner zipper should be Lampo? Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Texaspurselove

Lescoy said:


> *Post this on the Chloe fakes page - *



Unfortunately the TPF Chloe fake page is not active. So I will bump this BAD FAKE here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...795?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a3ad66b

I don't use facebook but if anybody is on the facebook "report fakes" page this auction needs to be added there before it sells (has bids).

report away!


----------



## dreamcherry

Lescoy said:


> *The Paraty need more photos - so if you have them in your possession - post photos.
> 
> The Ethel looks ok but would like to see the inner zipper pull straight on/face forward and the hologram inside the bag.
> *


I couldn't find the hologram inside the bag. My small crossbody Marcie (purchased this year) has it hidden behind the datecode. Is there any other place I could look for it? (Maybe it fell off?)

The leather is very soft and every stich is looking perfectly fine. Surprisingly, the bag is heavier than it looks - it looks very well made to me. (As far as I can compare the quality to LV)


----------



## DutchMulberry

DutchMulberry said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> I've taken some pictures of the Marcie pouch, I hope they're what you were asking for! Thanks again for your help!


Dear Lescoy,

I fear my pictures may have been snowed under by the other bags for you to look at, but could you please help me get peace of mind (or not) over this Chloe Marcie pouch? I would really, really appreciate it!


----------



## DutchMulberry

DutchMulberry said:


> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> I fear my pictures may have been snowed under by the other bags for you to look at, but could you please help me get peace of mind (or not) over this Chloe Marcie pouch? I would really, really appreciate it!


Hmm... I thought you'd get the pictures with the quoted message, but apparently not, so here they are again:


----------



## regiftgal

Lescoy said:


> *Hi the colour is bona fide. There isn't any detailing showing other than stampings which look ok but I would like the inneer zipper pull and the datecode. Its not a serial number - its a datecode. Some people don't post photos of this as they often think it is a serial number and therefore don't want people stealing the photos or whatever. Its a 2007 bag - but would be good just to see those additional details. The circular tag is correct - the Nordstrom tag also shows the same codes in terms of the year and colour. Barcoding is not of any interest as that doesn't mean much.*







Wow-thank you ever so much!! The seller did email me with the "date code" :


168-BM-0207


Thx again-


----------



## mecheers

Hi, please help me authenticate this wallet:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Continental Wallet
Item Number: 281230904477
Seller ID: milkmoster
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Continental-Wallet-/281230904477


I did a search online and found out this wallet has 2 different details from those at Barney's (the made in and the shape of zipper ring), but they are the same as those on bluefly and luisaviaroma. Also the stitching looks different. Was there a change of design? Thanks.


----------



## svasbt

Merry Christmas Ladies! Hope your New Year will be merry and bright!

Could you please help me with this one please?

Item name: Authentic Chloe 'Paddington' Leather Satchel Ivory New With Padlock & Key
Item ID: 310828157023
Seller name: jtllimited
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item485ecd485f

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

please  help 

*Item Name:*Chloe Heloise Leather Pacific Blue Authentic Handbag Tote Designer
*Item    Number:**301050054162*
 *Seller ID:** victoriavintagemarket*
 *Link:*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Heloise-Leather-Pacific-Blue-Authentic-Handbag-Tote-Designer-/301050054162?hash=item4617fb4612

thank you so much for your time


----------



## Texaspurselove

Lescoy said:


> *Post this on the Chloe fakes page - *



She has it listed it again (seems as though the winning bidder realized it was fake)

Take 10 seconds to REPORT this SUPER FAKE Chloe Paddington:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

hi there,found this in ebay and had been dying to have this so I'm quite excited to get it.I have the one in blue sky but my real love is this icy blue one.Seller seems to be on the up and up in my opinion but would love to hear your thoughts!

Item Name:CHLOE MARCIE LARGE HOBO
Item Number:251323883629
Seller ID:USAHAPPYSHOP
Link: (please make sure link works)http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251323883629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

dreamcherry said:


> I couldn't find the hologram inside the bag. My small crossbody Marcie (purchased this year) has it hidden behind the datecode. Is there any other place I could look for it? (Maybe it fell off?)
> 
> The leather is very soft and every stich is looking perfectly fine. Surprisingly, the bag is heavier than it looks - it looks very well made to me. (As far as I can compare the quality to LV)


those never fall off despite age in my opinion.unless it's been purposely removed? it is usually in the leather tag with the date stamp and it has to correspond to the authenticity card


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

Texaspurselove said:


> She has it listed it again (seems as though the winning bidder realized it was fake)
> 
> Take 10 seconds to REPORT this SUPER FAKE Chloe Paddington:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628


no way can that be real.80 usd! even if she asks 10 usd for it she wont sell it.


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

bellaNlawrence said:


> please  help
> 
> *Item Name:*Chloe Heloise Leather Pacific Blue Authentic Handbag Tote Designer
> *Item    Number:**301050054162*
> *Seller ID:** victoriavintagemarket*
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Heloise-Leather-Pacific-Blue-Authentic-Handbag-Tote-Designer-/301050054162?hash=item4617fb4612
> 
> thank you so much for your time


seems authentic to me.maybe you can ask for the date stamp leather tag part to doublecheck?


----------



## Texaspurselove

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> no way can that be real.80 usd! even if she asks 10 usd for it she wont sell it.



It had a bid on the last go around. This would not be the first fake Chloe this seller has listed and sold...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628

FAKE!!!


----------



## Maera

Hi  i'm maera i'm new and french thus i'm not speaking english very well ^^

I've just bought a Chloe Paddington and wanted to know whether it seems to be a true one or an imitation. I didn't receive it yet, here is the adress of the auction site:
http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/chloe/p-1999512.html

Thanks to help me, we don't have such website here in France and i know that in Paris no way that in a Chloe shop someone accept to take a look at this bag.


----------



## Kellys27

Hi


I purchased a Chloe Betty bag a fair few years ago from eBay and I'm now not sure it is 100% authentic, can you check for me please.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/112933625@N06/


Many thanks


----------



## mygoodies

Hello ladies,
I'm thinking of getting the Paraty as my first Chloe from a private seller. She sent me pics. Can you tell me if this is an auth one? The color is Mustard. She also sent me a pic of the original receipt from our local dept store. Thank you so much! If u need more pics let me know. Im not sure abt the serial nr though and the Chloe logo inside the bag doesnt have "made in Italy" on it. I dont own any Chloe so far so I dont know if it should be like that?


----------



## blkdon

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag please?

Chloe Maya
EBay item :  271354716118
Seller:  bargainhunter09
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271354716118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I am concerned as zips not marked, stitching looks sloppy on bottom of pocket, the large silver zip pulls are open, and rivet from outside inside of strap has popped off.


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> hi there,found this in ebay and had been dying to have this so I'm quite excited to get it.I have the one in blue sky but my real love is this icy blue one.Seller seems to be on the up and up in my opinion but would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Item Name:CHLOE MARCIE LARGE HOBO
> Item Number:251323883629
> Seller ID:USAHAPPYSHOP
> Link: (please make sure link works)http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251323883629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Seller won't divulge where she bought it by the way but she said the authenticity card isn't registered with him/her yet.Does this guarantee me it's the real thing? I won't usually buy from ebay but she has this in ice blue and I've been dying to have one in a long time.HELP PLEASE! Thanks!


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

mygoodies said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting the Paraty as my first Chloe from a private seller. She sent me pics. Can you tell me if this is an auth one? The color is Mustard. She also sent me a pic of the original receipt from our local dept store. Thank you so much! If u need more pics let me know. Im not sure abt the serial nr though and the Chloe logo inside the bag doesnt have "made in Italy" on it. I dont own any Chloe so far so I dont know if it should be like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445505
> 
> View attachment 2445497
> View attachment 2445498
> View attachment 2445499
> View attachment 2445500
> View attachment 2445501


Looks okay to me.If you're not too far maybe you can inspect before you buy just for good measure?


----------



## mygoodies

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> Looks okay to me.If you're not too far maybe you can inspect before you buy just for good measure?




Thank you so much!! I have also asked her abt the hologram sticker. Does the paraty have a hologram sticker in it? So the serial nr seems legit to you right? I asked for more detail pics of the bag, such as close ups of the logos and zips etc. Will post them later just to be sure. 

Unfortunately she lives abt 4 hrs driving from where I live. 
THANK YOUUUU!!!


----------



## hoamechua

Please help me authenticate. Thanks.

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 261365109031
Seller ID: crose424
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Elsie...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda931127


----------



## mygoodies

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> Looks okay to me.If you're not too far maybe you can inspect before you buy just for good measure?




She sent me some more detail pics. Seems OK to me? HAPPY 2014!!!


----------



## katy.cat

Dear experts,

Please authenticate this bag for me, many thanks 

Item Name: Chloé - Medium Marcie bag / nut brown CHLOE BAG BRAND NEW
Item Number: 131080138720
Seller ID: reduktorins
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131080138720?redirect=mobile


----------



## Texaspurselove

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> no way can that be real.80 usd! even if she asks 10 usd for it she wont sell it.



Please report this FAKE. IT HAS A BID AND WILL SELL IF IT IS NOT REPORTED / REMOVED FROM EBAY:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628


----------



## lliu28

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authentic this bag! Thank you so much!!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Chloe Marcie Pouchette Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 301059531104
Seller ID: tjdudjr99
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46188be160


----------



## SunshineForYou

Hello everybody,
I saved some money and I'm really looking forward to buy a Chloé bag. At an European webpage I found a sale which looks great. But I'm just not sure if it's an original chloe bag or not... Please help me! 
Here is the link to the auction:
http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/23852008-chloe-aurore-duffle-bag?ch=ufv


Thank you soo much in advance! Best wishes and a nice weekend for you!


----------



## Bella gifford

Hi, 

Would someone kindly assist me in advising whether my 

Chloe Paddington leather bag is authentic? 

Link to photos - http://photobucket.com/albums/a472/Bella_gifford/Mobile Uploads 

Help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Texaspurselove

Texaspurselove said:


> Please report this FAKE. IT HAS A BID AND WILL SELL IF IT IS NOT REPORTED / REMOVED FROM EBAY:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628


That fake just sold for $193 today!
aaannndddd....now today she has this one listed:
yet another fake right?
item: paddington
item number: 121248206395
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-METAL...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3af4ce3b


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> That fake just sold for $193 today!
> aaannndddd....now today she has this one listed:
> yet another fake right?
> item: paddington
> item number: 121248206395
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-METAL...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3af4ce3b



*With fakes you can report them - but they don't always get removed. 

The one currently being offered, I'd actually like to see more on this - as right now - I wouldn't confirm this is fake. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

Bella gifford said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone kindly assist me in advising whether my
> 
> Chloe Paddington leather bag is authentic?
> 
> Link to photos - http://photobucket.com/albums/a472/Bella_gifford/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Help is much appreciated!!



*Hi - can you please check the link and repost as its not working for me.*


----------



## Lescoy

SunshineForYou said:


> Hello everybody,
> I saved some money and I'm really looking forward to buy a Chloé bag. At an European webpage I found a sale which looks great. But I'm just not sure if it's an original chloe bag or not... Please help me!
> Here is the link to the auction:
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/23852008-chloe-aurore-duffle-bag?ch=ufv
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much in advance! Best wishes and a nice weekend for you!



*More photos required, no detailing is being shown. Heatstamps, stampings on hardware. Datecode tag, including hologram. All detailing photos taken straight on and not angled. Right now - can't confirm anything based on the photos.*


----------



## Lescoy

lliu28 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authentic this bag! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Chloe Marcie Pouchette Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 301059531104
> Seller ID: tjdudjr99
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46188be160



*This looks fine from the photos in the listing.*


----------



## Lescoy

Texaspurselove said:


> Please report this FAKE. IT HAS A BID AND WILL SELL IF IT IS NOT REPORTED / REMOVED FROM EBAY:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MADE-...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3ab0f628



*Can I please ask that you DON'T post these requests in the AT Thread. There is a Thread for Chloe Fakes - http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/a-place-for-the-fakes-588986-2.html*

*You are posting the requests there - 

This Thread is ONLY for requests to authenticate Chloe. 

Thank you 
*


----------



## Lescoy

katy.cat said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me, many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Chloé - Medium Marcie bag / nut brown CHLOE BAG BRAND NEW
> Item Number: 131080138720
> Seller ID: reduktorins
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131080138720?redirect=mobile



*Hi - this looks ok from the photos in the listing. I would have preferred to see the stampings on the hardware, straight on/face forward and the same for the inner heatstamp. Also to be able to read the hologram on the inner tag and the Registration Card. It isn't screaming fake - and obviously if you do buy - then post photos when you receive - and we will be happy to recheck.

*


----------



## Kellys27

Hi Ladies

Apologies for posting again, appreciate if you could scan your expert eyes over this Chloe bag and authenticate or not?  I am looking to sell her but not if it's a fake.  Really appreciate your help.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/112933625@N06/


Many many thanks


----------



## Lescoy

Kellys27 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Apologies for posting again, appreciate if you could scan your expert eyes over this Chloe bag and authenticate or not?  I am looking to sell her but not if it's a fake.  Really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/112933625@N06/
> 
> 
> Many many thanks



*Hi there- so this Betty. I wonder - can you get a straight on/face forward short of the stamping on the zipper pulls - is a little angled. Also there should be a Chloe stamp on the edge of that small coin purse - photo of that. 
*


----------



## Kellys27

Hi Lescoy


Thanks so much for you help, I have take a few more and uploaded them here.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/112933625@N06/


If you need any more pictures let me know.


Thanks


----------



## DutchMulberry

DutchMulberry said:


> Hmm... I thought you'd get the pictures with the quoted message, but apparently not, so here they are again:


Dear Lescoy,

A final attempt: could you please, please, please have a look at the pictures that I posted (post 4125) and tell me whether you think this bag is authentic or not?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchMulberry

DutchMulberry said:


> Dear Lescoy,
> 
> A final attempt: could you please, please, please have a look at the pictures that I posted (post 4125) and tell me whether you think this bag is authentic or not?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Sorry, I mean post 2145!


----------



## niveni

Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag:

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/b...&page=1&_suid=1389143132861009554070865334974

Many thanks!!!:help:


----------



## komakim

Hello! I just won this auction and would appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag...thank you so much!
Item Name: Chloe Elsie Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 
261365109031

 Seller ID: crose424
 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Elsie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/261365109031?&maxbid=300&autorefresh=true


----------



## doriana

Please help with these boots

Style: eek I don't remember as it's an older style; maybe paddington or prince?
link: no link
pictures: here are some detail photos; I can take overall shots if necessary. I have to find boot inserts because they're slouchy when unworn.
img.snapsig.com/thumb/sftXJ5hwr8eNkvc98mWm.jpg
img.snapsig.com/thumb/rZYbjKEN9N6Yvx9yeW64.jpg
img.snapsig.com/thumb/d6Hp8jzwqXF7EmjsnUnj.jpg


----------



## mrsanderson

Hi! Can you help me with this chloe
Marcie black medium? The handle looks big imo. Tia


----------



## vivilamoda

Hi, someone can help with this chloè paddington silver? Is possible is a super fake?  thank you


----------



## vivilamoda

other pics, thanks


----------



## eatcandies

Hi

I'm new to the Chloe forum  Could someone look at this for me? TIA!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Shoulder Bag 
Item Number: 221348768888
Seller ID: mr_eschen
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221348768888?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## itsmeL007

Lescoy said:


> *With fakes you can report them - but they don't always get removed.
> 
> The one currently being offered, I'd actually like to see more on this - as right now - I wouldn't confirm this is fake.
> *







......I won this!! I will get you more pics!


----------



## itsmeL007

itsmeL007 said:


> ......I won this!! I will get you more pics!



....left this part out...sorry!!

item: paddington
item number: 121248206395
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-METALL...item1c3af4ce3b


----------



## niveni

Hi Lescoy

The inner hologram and the Registration Card number are different.  Is the big issue for the bag? Thanks a lot!!





niveni said:


> Hello Ladies! Would you kindly authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bluemoon126/library/#/user/bluemoon126/library/?sort=3&page=1&_suid=1389143132861009554070865334974
> 
> Many thanks!!!:help:


----------



## rooster100

Hi

Please could you have a look a this Chloe Paddington

ITEM NUMBER  - *151210347320*
*SELLER ID - highness75*
*Item Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...20?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2334d6cb38*

*thanks in advance xx*


----------



## Lescoy

rooster100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please could you have a look a this Chloe Paddington
> 
> ITEM NUMBER  - *151210347320*
> *SELLER ID - highness75*
> *Item Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...20?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2334d6cb38*
> 
> *thanks in advance xx*



*Looks off*


----------



## Lescoy

niveni said:


> Hi Lescoy
> 
> The inner hologram and the Registration Card number are different.  Is the big issue for the bag? Thanks a lot!!



*Hi - the bag itself looks fine. The hologram inside and the one on the Registration Card dont match. That is something which can happen. Stores sometimes take the cards out of the bags and hold them in a drawer and at point of sale they are reunited! However, they don't always check the numbers.

If you were reselling - then it could be questioned, but the bag itself isn't showing anything which is 'off'. 
*


----------



## rooster100

thanks for prompt reply, gutted as i thought it looked ok lol. xxx


----------



## Lescoy

rooster100 said:


> thanks for prompt reply, gutted as i thought it looked ok lol. xxx



*Hardware just looks wrong - very very shiny and the photos aren't showing the datecode or the inner heatstamp. If you like - ask the seller for those - see what you get and post them!*


----------



## rooster100

i have done just that and il post if i ge a reply x thanks again xxx


----------



## Kellys27

Hi Lescoy

Sorry for bumping up again, I have added a fair few more photos if you could cast your expert opinion, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks



Kellys27 said:


> Hi Lescoy
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for you help, I have take a few more and uploaded them here.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/112933625@N06/
> 
> 
> If you need any more pictures let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

Kellys27 said:


> Hi Lescoy
> 
> Sorry for bumping up again, I have added a fair few more photos if you could cast your expert opinion, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


*Looks fine from the photos. Its quite shiny - may have been polished - but looks *


----------



## Kellys27

Thank you so much, yes I have used some some collonil gel on it.  The bag has hardly been used cheers.


----------



## Camellia023

Hi Lescoy, your thoughts on these would be very important to me. I am new to Chloe and this forum but recently fell in love with Chloe purses. Could you help me check these three?

Name: Chloe Leather Paddington Medium Satchel Handbag
Seller: welove2shop4you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321290882763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE 'Edith' Classic Large Black Rugged Leather Satchel Bag Excellent
Seller: diam129
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...475?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338986bf43

Name: Chloe Edith Satchel Black Leather Dust Bag Coded Shoulder Strap ITALY PRISTINE
Seller: qristykurtz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edith...859?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dd163a0b

Thank you so much!


----------



## niveni

Thank you so much, Lescoy!


----------



## uadjit

Hi. I am not sure if you authenticate shoes or not but I got these from TheRealReal. Are they therealreal?  The accent agu looked weird to me. It's curly, not just a triangle on the bags I own but maybe these are an older style. I am also not very happy that they are more worn than described but that's another issue.

Item: Chloe Coral Wrap Sandals

Link to Photobucket album: http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Coral%20Chloe%20Sandals?sort=3&page=1


----------



## pursegrl

Hello ladies!  This is my first Chloe purchase!  It is preowned, so I'd like to get your opinion.  Thanks in advance for your time and expertise!
Chloe Marcie large
There is not a hologram on the back of the date code.  No cards.  Please let me know if additional pics are needed.  Thanks a million!


----------



## jamella

Please take a look, TIA! 

Name: Navy blue medium paraty 
Seller: jhl2435
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reduced-Chloe-Paraty-Navy-Blue-Gold-Medium-Beautiful-and-Rare-/121254125115


----------



## rooster100

Hi Ladies

Please can you have a look at the Chloe Paddington for me

Item number - 271375471156
seller id - sam_d9

Link to item - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271375471156&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

thaks in advance xxx


----------



## Neniel

Hello Chloe experts,

I would really appreciate if you would take a look at this bag and tell me what you think? It seems to be so far everything in order and the Site guarantees for 100% authenticity. But the Lock irritates me.

Item Name: CHLOE Leather Medium Paddington Metallic
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/CHLOE-Le...Metallic-47202

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ledolido

Hi,

Please help to authenticate this 

Item Name :
58623

Link 
http://www.sgbagrental.com/forums/index.php?topic=59207.0


----------



## lailaidoll

Hi Ladies! I have decided to try my hands on a paraty. Would you please take a look at this one?


Item Name: RDC4452 Chloe 2012 Mother of Pearl "Medium Paraty" Shoulder Handbag
Item    Number: 301072526000
 Seller ID: realdealcollection
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Thank you!


----------



## Neniel

Hello, 

I'm new to this community and could really use your help in authenticating this bags. Would any of you be so kind and help me? I have read a lot about paddington bags and how to spot a Fake one, but i am still a bit insecure. 

Item Name: ORIGINAL CHLOE PADDINGTON M. RECHNUNG U. STAUBBEUTEL FB. CHAROCAL - SUPER SELTEN
Item Number: 131097328541
Seller ID: anwaltfuermarkenrechte
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/131097328541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: CHLOE - PADDINGTON BLACK LEATHER BAG - GREAT CONDITION AB100
Item Number: 121257181951
Seller ID: kitty.butler.retail
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-PADDIN...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3b7dc2ff

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cczh

Hello Ladies!

I am hoping you can help me with this authentication of a medium Speculoos (2014 color, I think?) Paraty I bought from a fairly-reputable and oft-recommended seller. My concern is that some of the items don't quite match up with previous authentications, notably:

Item Name: Chloe medium Paraty in Speculoos Brown

-inner and outer leather zipper pull-tags not embossed with Chloe
-inner date tag contains 8 numbers, not 6 (01-14-50-65)
-inner date tag does not say Made in Italy
-Chloe inner-pocket tag DOES say Made in Italy

However, the inner-tag hologram and the authentication card hologram sticker numbers do match up.

Is this an update to some of the authentications, or just a really well-made fake?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help! If this is indeed new authentication info for this year's bags, hopefully this will help people in the future, 

inner tag hologram: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCYUFiN2tneEhvcWc/edit?usp=sharing

authentication card: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCQjhPY3dZUFJjRlk/edit?usp=sharing

inner tag date number: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCbVpjeWJfMEgwQ2s/edit?usp=sharing

side clasp: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCeEtEbFloZzlrVjg/edit?usp=sharing

side clasp 2: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCTkxtTnJpSWFESlk/edit?usp=sharing

inner pocket pull tab: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCZlA2Wk5LZkhzd28/edit?usp=sharing

embossed Chloe at front of bag: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCaW91NU9PZEFNMms/edit?usp=sharing

outer zipper leather pull tag: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCbmRIYkVEOWJnRkk/edit?usp=sharing

inner pocket tag: drive.google.com/file/d/0B2iYFjI6ymXCdUg3aXF2ZmNQYjg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ytro_na_more

Hi!

Could someone please help authenticate.

Item name: CHLOE Alice handbag with strap authenticity cards and dust bag
Item number: 151213263015
Seller ID: doortodoorcouture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Alice...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23350348a7

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaCerise

hey there,
I hope you can help in authenticating
thank you so much!

Name of the item: Original Chloe´ Handtasche

Link:http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/original-chloe-handtasche/152515.html


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

Chloe Newbie here 

I would really appreciate some  help with my very first Chloe. I am taking photos with both my phone  and camera since each seemed to get better photos from different angles.  If I have missed anything, I do apologize, please just let me know.

I do want to note that there is no hologram on the other side of the MADE IN ITALY tag. Possibly they fall off?


http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04914_zps048b728f.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04911_zpsba7fb976.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04910_zps6b94cbc0.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04909_zps9c1592f2.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04908_zpsa95d7721.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04907_zps02012ec1.jpg
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04906_zps0aea7fd7.jpg


I will load additional photos from phone in the next post.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Chloe Newbie here
> 
> I would really appreciate some  help with my very first Chloe. I am taking photos with both my phone  and camera since each seemed to get better photos from different angles.  If I have missed anything, I do apologize, please just let me know.
> 
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04914_zps048b728f.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04911_zpsba7fb976.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04910_zps6b94cbc0.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04909_zps9c1592f2.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04908_zpsa95d7721.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04907_zps02012ec1.jpg
> 
> I will load additional photos from phone in the next post.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Here are the last of them




















Thank you!


----------



## SDekony

it is authentic????: 

item: Chloe Paddington Handbag Original Retail 2195$$
 listing: 321300155129
seller: shopdesigner12 | 133 | 98.9%
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321300155129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## arnica88

Hi Ladies 
Please can you have a look at the Chloe Paddington for me Item number 8165479
seller id &#1040;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;0304 
TAG WITH #02-05-53
Link to item http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-8165479.html
I would be very grateful for the answer


----------



## islandereli

Hello ladies  would love some help to confirm authenticity and color name.  Thanks in advance!

Chloe Bay












Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## islandereli

Here's a couple more of the Bay:





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dallzzzz

Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Paraty Military Bag Medium
Item Number: 141176693495
Seller ID: lamdesignercloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20dec962f7


----------



## kathleenmgs

I found this one right before it ended, so I didn't have time to post it first, but I'd really appreciate it someone could take a look before I pay:

100% Authentic Chloe Bronze Metallic Leather Mini Evening Shoulder Bag
161204851270
the_purse_ladies
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Also, any idea what this bag is called?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Snowball77

I would be really grateful if someone could authenticate this for me please.
Item name - Chloe Saskia
Item number - 121265048882
Seller I'd - dannybrushrod1984
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121265048882?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomato09

Item Name: Chloe Paraty
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Many thanks! It is posted on a foreign page linked to eBay.


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear lovely experts,
Please authenticate this Chloe. Thank you 

Name: Chloe Marcie
Seller: Private seller
Item number: N/A
Link: http://tinypic.com/2mpm0r6h


----------



## rooster100

Hi Ladies

Please can you have a look at the Chloe Paddington for me

Item number - 271375471156
seller id - sam_d9

Link to item - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...:X:RTQ:GB:1123

thaks in advance xxx


----------



## tinyturtle

*hi, please help authenticate this.  thanks in advance.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Small*
 *Item    Number:  **151219089063*
 *Seller ID: mpearce1atv9*
 *Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Deser...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23355c2ea7
*


----------



## Tracky527

Could u please help authenticate thank u!


----------



## Tracky527

Sorry I don't know how to post more than one picture at a time


----------



## Tracky527

Here you go!


----------



## Tracky527

Last one


----------



## Tracky527

I'm sorry I didn't follow the format:

Item name: chloe marcie new tote
Item number: n/a
Sellerrivate seller
Link: n/a


----------



## fashion_girl

Item name : Chloe paraty limited edition from japan?

Seller id : mysecretpassion37

Item number :360850763337

Link: http://ebay.com/itm/360850763337?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

I'm very new to Chloe and I don't know what I'm looking for or at. So please help me authenticate this bag. Or let me know what other parts of the bag needs some clarification and pictures of  

Thank you!!


----------



## fashion_girl

Sorry. He's a working link for my above post 

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item540461ae49


----------



## priscoo

Please Authenticate this eBay Chloe Marcie bag for me. This would be my first Chloe purchase so I would greatly appreciate a little help. 
Item name: chloe bag
Item number: 271391390470
Seller: litaa85
http://******/MqDw8G

Thank you so much! &#128522;


----------



## Lescoy

priscoo said:


> Please Authenticate this eBay Chloe Marcie bag for me. This would be my first Chloe purchase so I would greatly appreciate a little help.
> Item name: chloe bag
> Item number: 271391390470
> Seller: litaa85
> http://******/MqDw8G
> 
> Thank you so much! &#128522;



*Looks ok from the photos provided. Would be good to see the inner Chloe heatstamp and also the hologram inside the bag.*


----------



## priscoo

Thanks! I'll ask seller to provide those. Can you tell me why the handles are attached on the sides of the bag instead of the front/back?
Update: I think because it's the hobo style &#128522;


----------



## fashion_girl

Item name: Chloe military paraty

Seller id  : jvplr_diane 

Item number : 111272853118

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...118?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e860fe7e

I'm very new to Chloe and I don't know what I'm looking for or at. So please help me authenticate this bag. Or let me know what other parts of the bag needs some clarification and pictures of  

Much appreciated!!


----------



## mikesabfish

Hi would you be so kind and look at the Chloe Marcie in black for me. This was purchased from brand alley. Chloe seems to have changed a few details herd and there. Please see my photobucket:

http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/mikesabfish/library/Chloe Marcie medium black

Thank you.


----------



## itsmeL007

fashion_girl said:


> Item name : Chloe paraty limited edition from japan?
> 
> Seller id : mysecretpassion37
> 
> Item number :360850763337
> 
> Link: http://ebay.com/itm/360850763337?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> 
> I'm very new to Chloe and I don't know what I'm looking for or at. So please help me authenticate this bag. Or let me know what other parts of the bag needs some clarification and pictures of
> 
> Thank you!!





fashion_girl said:


> Sorry. He's a working link for my above post
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item540461ae49



Authentic Chloe Small Paraty Japan Limited Edition with Charm
               Yay me... I bought this one I will post pics once I receive it!!


----------



## fashion_girl

itsmeL007 said:


> Authentic Chloe Small Paraty Japan Limited Edition with Charm
> 
> Yay me... I bought this one I will post pics once I receive it!!




Congrats! I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## tomato09

tomato09 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paraty
> Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? Many thanks! It is posted on a foreign page linked to eBay.


Can anyone please look at the earlier post? Want to purchase the bag


----------



## indiglow

*Item:* Chloe Marcie
*Photos:* (I also have pictures of the dust bag and card if needed.)

















Thank you!


----------



## andersob834

Just won these Chloe boots. Want to make sure they are the real deal. Please let me know if you need any additional photos! Thanks in advance 

Link to auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111268620986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name: CHLOE HANDBAG. PARATY
Item Number: 201033939611
Seller ID: kirstin-10
Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-HANDB...11?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ece8e7a9b

Please authenticate. Im interested in purchasing but I want to make sure all is well first. Thank you.


----------



## Rashmi

Hello, can someone please help verify the authenticity of this bag? I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you.

Item Name: Chloe Python Party
Item No.221372308584

Seller ID: momo721
Link http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## boba

Please help me authenticate, Thank you!

*Chloe Mini-Paraty Satchel in Waterlily
*

http://www.designerthings.com/chloe-mini-paraty-in-soft-grained-leather-satchel-waterlily-3s0038-593.html


----------



## leikili

Hi all, i wondered if you could help. On vestiaire collective one lady is selling a paraty and she claims it is an old pink. However she said that the date stamp is 80027064. It doesn't sound right to me. Could this be right? Sorry I can't post any link as I just have the vestiaire collective app. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kathleenabella

Hi im trying to authenticate my Chloe which i purchased from the amazing 2nd hand shops in the Philippines in 2008. 
I cant find any codes written in it? do they all have codes, even the old ones?
here are some photos i took
http://s28.photobucket.com/user/kathleenabella/slideshow/

the only style that ive come close to it is the Chloe Olli from 2006


----------



## Coco de Mer

Item Name:NWT Chloé Chloe Marcie Small Mini Studded Crossbody Bag, BLACK MSRP $995
Item Number:171224570256
Seller ID: tulipforever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-C...256?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ddc79990

Please help me ! Is this bag authentic?
thank you


----------



## tomcg

Hello!!

Im very new to this thread, I've never ventured to the Chloe section before. So HELLO!

I just bought a bag in the heat of the moment. I know its not recommended (especially for a Chloe virgin) but I thought it was worth the risk.

From what I have read online, I believe this is called the Paddington, in tweed and leather, and was released around 2010?

I hope the pictures I took are okay, I had to use an old camera. If you need any others, please let me know and I'll get them up ASAP!

Thank you so much, I hope to visit this section a lot more in the future


----------



## tomcg

continued...


----------



## jente

hi there,

Would someone pls have a look at this bag

Item Name: Chloe 
Item 121272480792
Seller ID: sircolinbrown
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3c673418

many thanks

jente


----------



## shang

Hi, is this authentic Paraty?

Item Name: Chloe 
Item No. 181325927109
Seller ID: li.li69

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a37de12c5

thanks


----------



## tomcg

tomcg said:


> continued...



Sorry if my post needed to be in the right format. 

Item Name: Chloe Tweed Paddington Bag
Item: N/A
Seller ID: Local Consignment Shop
Link http: N/A


----------



## Lescoy

shang said:


> Hi, is this authentic Paraty?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe
> Item No. 181325927109
> Seller ID: li.li69
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a37de12c5
> 
> thanks



*Ideally would like to see the hologram - I'd request it from the seller - as low feedback - and so good to check they do have the item.*


----------



## Lescoy

jente said:


> hi there,
> 
> Would someone pls have a look at this bag
> 
> Item Name: Chloe
> Item 121272480792
> Seller ID: sircolinbrown
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...92?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3c673418
> 
> many thanks
> 
> jente



*Would like to see the inner Chloe heatstamp and the datecode inside the bag for confirmation. Its not screaming fake at all - but good to check all of the detailing.*


----------



## Lescoy

tomcg said:


> Sorry if my post needed to be in the right format.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Tweed Paddington Bag
> Item: N/A
> Seller ID: Local Consignment Shop
> Link http: N/A



*This is a 2007 item - and if you would like to load the photos into a Photobucket Album I'd happily check them but I want to see them all together. *


----------



## Lescoy

leikili said:


> Hi all, i wondered if you could help. On vestiaire collective one lady is selling a paraty and she claims it is an old pink. However she said that the date stamp is 80027064. It doesn't sound right to me. Could this be right? Sorry I can't post any link as I just have the vestiaire collective app. Thanks a lot!



*Need to see the tag - and the bag. The number you posted is weird - and I saw one with a weird tag very recently and it was fake, so unless I can see photos I really can't determine anything. *


----------



## Lescoy

Kathleenabella said:


> Hi im trying to authenticate my Chloe which i purchased from the amazing 2nd hand shops in the Philippines in 2008.
> I cant find any codes written in it? do they all have codes, even the old ones?
> here are some photos i took
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/kathleenabella/slideshow/
> 
> the only style that ive come close to it is the Chloe Olli from 2006



*This should have a datecode inside. Need to check the inner pocket - also want to see the zipper pull.*


----------



## Lescoy

boba said:


> Please help me authenticate, Thank you!
> 
> *Chloe Mini-Paraty Satchel in Waterlily
> *
> 
> http://www.designerthings.com/chloe...ned-leather-satchel-waterlily-3s0038-593.html



*Looks fine from these photos *


----------



## tomcg

Lescoy said:


> *This is a 2007 item - and if you would like to load the photos into a Photobucket Album I'd happily check them but I want to see them all together. *



Thank you so much for taking the time to have a look.

I hope the file is okay.

http://s1196.photobucket.com/user/tomcg1/slideshow/Chloe Paddington


----------



## Lescoy

tomcg said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to have a look.
> 
> I hope the file is okay.
> 
> http://s1196.photobucket.com/user/tomcg1/slideshow/Chloe Paddington



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## tomcg

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided. *



AHH thank you soo much! you have no idea how happy this makes me!


----------



## jente

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the inner Chloe heatstamp and the datecode inside the bag for confirmation. Its not screaming fake at all - but good to check all of the detailing.*





Good evening,

Will ask seller for photos.

many thanks,

jente


----------



## jente

obs, seller ended listings....

Kind regards

jente


----------



## mikesabfish

mikesabfish said:


> Hi would you be so kind and look at the Chloe Marcie in black for me. This was purchased from brand alley. Chloe seems to have changed a few details herd and there. Please see my photobucket:
> 
> http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/mikesabfish/library/Chloe Marcie medium black
> 
> Thank you.




Hi this hasn't been looked at yet? I would appreciate your help. Thanks.


----------



## indiglow

indiglow said:


> *Item:* Chloe Marcie
> *Photos:* (I also have pictures of the dust bag and card if needed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Can someone please check this? Thanks.


----------



## shang

Lescoy said:


> *Ideally would like to see the hologram - I'd request it from the seller - as low feedback - and so good to check they do have the item.*


hmm, seller says the hologram must have peeled off.


----------



## auskat

shang said:


> hmm, seller says the hologram must have peeled off.


i was actually wathcing this bag from when it was listed and asked her questions about authenticity card, hologram, closeups etc and like her reply to you she said she threw out, peeled off, removed, couldnt take aditional pics etc..


----------



## Chloegirl55

Hi can anyone please authenticate this chloe marcie for me this is my first post so if I didn't do it right I apologize.


----------



## Chloegirl55

Please authenticate chloe marcie

http://s679.photobucket.com/user/tundraman55_photos/library/Chloe


----------



## Fire monkey

Could some one have a look at this listing currently on ebay if possible please?
151232712440
It's a Chloe Elvire
Thank you


----------



## leikili

Lescoy said:


> *Need to see the tag - and the bag. The number you posted is weird - and I saw one with a weird tag very recently and it was fake, so unless I can see photos I really can't determine anything. *



Thanks a lot Lescoy. I ended up buying the bag and now Vestiaire Collective is doing what they call their "quality check" to make sure that the bag is matching the description and is authentic. I hope they will be able to spot if this is fake. If they think it is fine and send it to me I will take pictures so that you can double check.


----------



## svasbt

Good morning!

I would really appreciate your help on this bag please...

Item name: Authentic Chloe Silverado Blk Hobo
Item no.: 111283651476
Seller ID: will.hemm
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e905c394

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kathleenabella

wondering why my orginal post was reported? i just really need some help with authenticating my chloe

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/kathleenabella/slideshow/

it seems to be an older style... do all chloe bags have serial numbers?
it feels real to me but i cant find any information on it


----------



## minkie154

Hi authenticators. Please help me to authenticate this chloe paraty. Thanks alot in advance!http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233687dc2b


----------



## Lescoy

mikesabfish said:


> Hi this hasn't been looked at yet? I would appreciate your help. Thanks.



*Sorry but I'm not always around - but thanks for reposting.

This looks fine from the photos provided. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

indiglow said:


> Can someone please check this? Thanks.



*Hi - if you wish an item authenticated then it is useful if we can actually see the whole bag, front and back and not just pieces. I won't authenticate 'parts' of a bag. *


----------



## Lescoy

shang said:


> hmm, seller says the hologram must have peeled off.



*Hi - that can happen. I'd revert to the seller and ask to see that tag, you can sometimes see glue residue - or a mark where the hologram has been. The issue is that it is a low feedback seller - you do want to ensure they have the item. *


----------



## Lescoy

Chloegirl55 said:


> Please authenticate chloe marcie
> 
> http://s679.photobucket.com/user/tundraman55_photos/library/Chloe



*Hi - do you have a photo of the hologram? Also want to see the inner zipper pull - to see stamping - straight on/face forward and the right way up. Likewise with the outer hardware stamping. *


----------



## Lescoy

Fire monkey said:


> Could some one have a look at this listing currently on ebay if possible please?
> 151232712440
> It's a Chloe Elvire
> Thank you



*Ending had listed - looks fine from the photos provided in the listing.*


----------



## Lescoy

leikili said:


> Thanks a lot Lescoy. I ended up buying the bag and now Vestiaire Collective is doing what they call their "quality check" to make sure that the bag is matching the description and is authentic. I hope they will be able to spot if this is fake. If they think it is fine and send it to me I will take pictures so that you can double check.



*Hi - Vestiaire use someone who appears to authenticate ALL Brands - and we have seen dubious items from there. Post photos when the item arrives - and will double check. I'm not happy with that number. *


----------



## Lescoy

svasbt said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I would really appreciate your help on this bag please...
> 
> Item name: Authentic Chloe Silverado Blk Hobo
> Item no.: 111283651476
> Seller ID: will.hemm
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...476?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e905c394
> 
> Thank you so much!



*Listing ended - looks ok from the photos although would have wanted datecode tag and zipper pull to check stamping.*


----------



## Lescoy

Kathleenabella said:


> wondering why my orginal post was reported? i just really need some help with authenticating my chloe
> 
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/kathleenabella/slideshow/
> 
> it seems to be an older style... do all chloe bags have serial numbers?
> it feels real to me but i cant find any information on it



*No idea why your post would have been reported.

Can't tell anything from these photos. There should be a Chloe stamp inside that bag - Chloe Made in Italy. There should also be a datecode. 

Not all Chloe have datecodes, older items don't but this one isn't one of those IMO - and there should be a datecode. Right now - I feel there are issues with this.

*


----------



## Lescoy

minkie154 said:


> Hi authenticators. Please help me to authenticate this chloe paraty. Thanks alot in advance!http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233687dc2b



*Hi - want to see the inner tag with Chloe. The datecode/hologram and be able to read it. The hologram on the Registration Card and be able to read it. The Chloe stamping on the outside hardware - straight on/face forward. *


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Chloe Newbie here
> 
> I would really appreciate some  help with my very first Chloe. I am taking photos with both my phone  and camera since each seemed to get better photos from different angles.  If I have missed anything, I do apologize, please just let me know.
> 
> I do want to note that there is no hologram on the other side of the MADE IN ITALY tag. Possibly they fall off?
> 
> 
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04914_zps048b728f.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04911_zpsba7fb976.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04910_zps6b94cbc0.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04909_zps9c1592f2.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04908_zpsa95d7721.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04907_zps02012ec1.jpg
> http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/amstevens714/DSC04906_zps0aea7fd7.jpg
> 
> 
> I will load additional photos from phone in the next post.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



I just wanted to bump this in the hopes if having it authenticated. I also bumped the additional photos below.

Thank you for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of them
> 
> View attachment 2476603
> 
> View attachment 2476605
> 
> View attachment 2476606
> 
> View attachment 2476607
> 
> View attachment 2476608
> 
> View attachment 2476609
> 
> View attachment 2476610
> 
> View attachment 2476611
> 
> View attachment 2476612
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Bumping the additional photos also.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> I just wanted to bump this in the hopes if having it authenticated.
> 
> Thank you for any help you might be able to provide.



*Hi - can you load ALL of your photos into an Album - that way we can actually view them together and also enlarge - the links in your post so far are not showing what is required. I see that you mention posting more photos - but in reality if you can upload into a full album it would be much easier.*


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - can you load ALL of your photos into an Album - that way we can actually view them together and also enlarge - the links in your post so far are not showing what is required. I see that you mention posting more photos - but in reality if you can upload into a full album it would be much easier.*



Oh, I'm so sorry.

I think I have done it- I apologize this is my first time with Chloe.

http://s956.photobucket.com/user/amstevens714/library/Mobile Uploads

Thank you so much for your time. It's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry.
> 
> I think I have done it- I apologize this is my first time with Chloe.
> 
> http://s956.photobucket.com/user/amstevens714/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you so much for your time. It's greatly appreciated!!



The reverse of the datecode - can you see if there is a mark where the hologram would have been? Glue residue? Any dustbag?


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> The reverse of the datecode - can you see if there is a mark where the hologram would have been? Glue residue? Any dustbag?



Hi Lescoy,

Thank you so much for taking a look.

I have added some photos of the other side of the tag to the album, but there doesn't appear so be any residue. I apologize but the bag didn't come with a dust bag .


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking a look.
> 
> I have added some photos of the other side of the tag to the album, but there doesn't appear so be any residue. I apologize but the bag didn't come with a dust bag .



*I would have to research this - as this would definitely have had a hologram. Certainly doesn't seem to be any trace - and sometimes you can see a mark where it has been - but its not there either. 


*


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> *I would have to research this - as this would definitely have had a hologram. Certainly doesn't seem to be any trace - and sometimes you can see a mark where it has been - but its not there either.
> 
> 
> *



Thank you Lescoy! I definitely agree it should have had one. I'm not sure what happened. I hope it isn't fake :/

The bag itself feels really solid.


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you Lescoy! I definitely agree it should have had one. I'm not sure what happened. I hope it isn't fake :/
> 
> The bag itself feels really solid.



*I will do some checking - but it will be during this week - *


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> *I would have to research this - as this would definitely have had a hologram. Certainly doesn't seem to be any trace - and sometimes you can see a mark where it has been - but its not there either.
> 
> 
> *



I was looking for anything else that might signify authenticity and noticed there is a snap on the suede pouch and took some photos of that also and uploaded.

Thank you!


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> I was looking for anything else that might signify authenticity and noticed there is a snap on the suede pouch and took some photos of that also and uploaded.
> 
> Thank you!



They are Fiocchi - but that doesn't confirm authenticity.
As I said I will look into this - the lack of hologram or sign of one having been there does give rise to question - although they do detach.


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> They are Fiocchi - but that doesn't confirm authenticity.
> As I said I will look into this - the lack of hologram or sign of one having been there does give rise to question - although they do detach.



I'm sorry to have provided a difficult one  if there is anything at all that I can do, please let me know.

Again, thank you so much for your help. You are very kind!


----------



## indiglow

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - if you wish an item authenticated then it is useful if we can actually see the whole bag, front and back and not just pieces. I won't authenticate 'parts' of a bag. *



Hi, so sorry about that. Thanks for replying though.

I have an album link: here

Please let me know if you need more photos.


----------



## minkie154

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - want to see the inner tag with Chloe. The datecode/hologram and be able to read it. The hologram on the Registration Card and be able to read it. The Chloe stamping on the outside hardware - straight on/face forward. *


Thank you so much Lescoy. Here are the additional pictures you requested


----------



## leikili

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - Vestiaire use someone who appears to authenticate ALL Brands - and we have seen dubious items from there. Post photos when the item arrives - and will double check. I'm not happy with that number. *



Thanks Lescoy, i ended up cancelling the purchase. The quality control revealed that the item was partially compliant as it was advertised as new but had leather discolouring (but I guess this can happen to both authentic and fake). I was given the choice to continue with the purchase or cancel, but after your doubts and reading what happened to some forum members I felt that I might get into trouble if I end up with a fake that was deemed authentic by VC (that was a lot of money for a potential fake) and don't want to spend time fighting against VC to get my money back... I hope one day I will find my dream bag... Thanks again!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hi! First time Chloe buyer here. I am usually over at Mulberry when not on a bag ban ;p I tried to follow the pic tutorial as closely as possible. Please have a look. Thank you for your time!

Chloe Edith
Here is the direct link to the album: https://imageshack.com/a/sHhq/1


----------



## leikili

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - Vestiaire use someone who appears to authenticate ALL Brands - and we have seen dubious items from there. Post photos when the item arrives - and will double check. I'm not happy with that number. *



Hi Lescoy, This is the link to the bag 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../brown-leather-medium-paraty-bag-875139.shtml

And the picture that was sent to me from the quality control team: http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/leikili07/Paraty Old Pink/875139_1_zpsc334b934.jpg

This is all I have but as I said earlier I have cancelled the order.

Thanks


----------



## ricelittle

*Item Name:*
*Chloe Paddington mini bag, Orange *

*Item    Number:*
 *Seller ID:**sanrio86*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c7c0288

Thank you!
*


----------



## ricelittle

*Item Name:*
*CHLOE BLACK LEATHER MINI PADDINGTON BAG SATCHEL HANDBAG*

*Item    Number:*
 *Seller ID:*
rc-fifth-ave

 *Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-BLACK...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20df5b4477

Thank you!
*


----------



## mikesabfish

Lescoy said:


> *Sorry but I'm not always around - but thanks for reposting.
> 
> This looks fine from the photos provided.
> *




Many thanks!


----------



## Koobadior

Hello ladies,  

Looking for some authentication help, I'm new to Chloe.

*Item Name:*
*Chloe Paddington Hobo Bag Purse Tote Navy Blue*
*Item    Number: *141198529206 *
Seller ID:*brinasmom99  *
Link: http:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141198529206?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you!*


----------



## Asphodel

Item Name: Chloe Red Leather Purse Handbag

Item Number: 221381645161

Seller ID: MMIU

Link:  http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=221381645161

Can someone please help me authenticate this purse. I am not familiar with the style or year of make. Thanks so much in advance !


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

Item Name:Authentic Chloe Logos Charm Hobo Hand Bag Lrather Green Italy Vintage B18269
(It's been ID'd as a vintage Kerala)
Item Number:261402726752
Seller ID:brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261402726752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## tslsusi

Hi Lescoy, need your help authenticating this chloe I found at a TJ Maxx runway store. I'm not familiar with this style. None of the zippers have any markings no ykk either on the side or back. Sorry for the photos if they tilt. I keep putting them right side up.

*Item Name:** Chloe Medium Paraty in Dove*
*Item    Number: N/A**
Seller: TJ Maxx*


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can anyone authenticate these for me?

Style: Chloe paraty small in twighlight grey 
item #: 321331364804
seller: jillsconsignment 

style: chloe paraty medium in green 
item#: 321321526957
seller: chelsea5thave

Thanks!


----------



## auskat

Hi, any help to authenticate greatly appreicated..!!
*
Chloe Paraty*
Photos here: 

http://s89.photobucket.com/user/auskat1/library/Chloe Paraty

thanks so much!


----------



## auskat

auskat said:


> Hi, any help to authenticate greatly appreicated..!!
> *
> Chloe Paraty*
> Photos here:
> 
> http://s89.photobucket.com/user/auskat1/library/Chloe Paraty
> 
> thanks so much!



*Please help authenticate Chloe Paraty:

Updated album:* http://s89.photobucket.com/user/auskat1/library/Chloe Paraty?sort=6&page=1


----------



## margcl

Can someone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!


----------



## Pursey Soft Paw

Sorry the photos were just in a link.I hope I attached it correct this time.It's been ID'd as a Kerala.Can anybody please help authenticate this gorgeous vintage? Thanks!


----------



## raccoon1505

Hi Chloe experts,

Please authenticate this eBay item for me.  

eBay item: 151246182321

Chloe paraty in pink

Thank you so much.


----------



## elation

Can anyone help identify if this one is authentic please?

Item Name: CHLOÉ Red Small Marcie Hobo Bag
Item Number: 261410357723
Seller ID: fitch040808
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Red-S...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdd4581db


----------



## hiphiphooray

Unfortunately I do not know the Item Name nor can I find a link to it... I bought it at a resale store in Palm Springs. I was told it's real but I'm not so sure- no one seems to have ever seen it. Can anyone offer any information? Thank you.

Image 1: The zipper ends on the back are engraved with "riri"
Image 2: The stamp on the inside of the bag
Image 3: Front of the bag
Image 4: Back of the bag. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jacico

Hoping somebody can help me with this impulse buy. There is no authenticity card or hologram although there is evidence (a darkish area) where one once was (I've had this happen to me before with Chloe holograms). Other than that, details look good (to me). Leather is very soft and beautiful, although most Marcie's I see have a much more rigid structure. Lmk if you require additional pics. 

http://s874.photobucket.com/user/jacico/library/Mobile Uploads


Thank you, in advance &#128144;


----------



## jacico

hiphiphooray said:


> Unfortunately I do not know the Item Name nor can I find a link to it... I bought it at a resale store in Palm Springs. I was told it's real but I'm not so sure- no one seems to have ever seen it. Can anyone offer any information? Thank you.
> 
> Image 1: The zipper ends on the back are engraved with "riri"
> Image 2: The stamp on the inside of the bag
> Image 3: Front of the bag
> Image 4: Back of the bag.
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi, This is the Gladys. I have always loved this bag!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Can anyone authenticate this paraty please? I am desperate to know!

http://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-paradise-pink-741712


----------



## oggers86

Item Name: Chloe Paraty in Nude Pink
Item Number: 251469462402
Seller: authentic-preloved
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

oggers86 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paraty in Nude Pink
> Item Number: 251469462402
> Seller: authentic-preloved
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> Thanks



Would like to see the hologram and be able to read it. Also the stamping on the side hardware. Its not shown. Dustbag doesn't belong to this Paraty.


----------



## Lescoy

Robyn Loraine said:


> Can anyone authenticate this paraty please? I am desperate to know!
> 
> http://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-paradise-pink-741712



*Hi sorry I'm not a member and therefore can't access the item.*


----------



## oggers86

Lescoy said:


> Would like to see the hologram and be able to read it. Also the stamping on the side hardware. Its not shown. Dustbag doesn't belong to this Paraty.



Ok thanks


----------



## Lescoy

jacico said:


> Hoping somebody can help me with this impulse buy. There is no authenticity card or hologram although there is evidence (a darkish area) where one once was (I've had this happen to me before with Chloe holograms). Other than that, details look good (to me). Leather is very soft and beautiful, although most Marcie's I see have a much more rigid structure. Lmk if you require additional pics.
> 
> http://s874.photobucket.com/user/jacico/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> 
> Thank you, in advance &#128144;



*Looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

hiphiphooray said:


> Unfortunately I do not know the Item Name nor can I find a link to it... I bought it at a resale store in Palm Springs. I was told it's real but I'm not so sure- no one seems to have ever seen it. Can anyone offer any information? Thank you.
> 
> Image 1: The zipper ends on the back are engraved with "riri"
> Image 2: The stamp on the inside of the bag
> Image 3: Front of the bag
> Image 4: Back of the bag.
> 
> Thanks again!



*Its a Gladys Tote. Can you post a photo of the datecode?*


----------



## Lescoy

elation said:


> Can anyone help identify if this one is authentic please?
> 
> Item Name: CHLOÉ Red Small Marcie Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 261410357723
> Seller ID: fitch040808
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Red-S...723?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdd4581db



*Hi

Listing has ended. Seller didn't include detailing - and its important we check that. The structure/leather looks fine - but I really would want to see more of this to be definitive.
*


----------



## Lescoy

raccoon1505 said:


> Hi Chloe experts,
> 
> Please authenticate this eBay item for me.
> 
> eBay item: 151246182321
> 
> Chloe paraty in pink
> 
> Thank you so much.



*Listing had ended. Looked ok from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

Pursey Soft Paw said:


> Sorry the photos were just in a link.I hope I attached it correct this time.It's been ID'd as a Kerala.Can anybody please help authenticate this gorgeous vintage? Thanks!



*Want to see the datecode and the inner zipper pull showing Chloe stamping.*


----------



## Lescoy

mfc103 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Need to see datecode and also the hologram. Side hardware with Chloe stamping. *


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> *I will do some checking - but it will be during this week - *



Hi Lescoy,

I hope all is well! I just wanted to check in and see if you found anything that might help authenticate my Chloe abbey.

Thank you again so much for your help!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lescoy said:


> *Hi sorry I'm not a member and therefore can't access the item.*



Oh okay, here's the pictures. I've asked the seller for the Made in Italy tag as well, she hasn't gotten back to me yet but she has been good about updating other pictures so far.


----------



## mecheers

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> Listing has ended. Seller didn't include detailing - and its important we check that. The structure/leather looks fine - but I really would want to see more of this to be definitive.
> *



I bought the bag and the seller sent me these additional photos:

Please take a look if possible. Thanks!


----------



## indiglow

indiglow said:


> Hi, so sorry about that. Thanks for replying though.
> 
> I have an album link: here
> 
> Please let me know if you need more photos.



Any chance for a check please? Thank you!


----------



## Boontje

Hello,

Could you help me with below bag ?

Item Name: Chloe Heloise bag
Item Number: 
Seller ID: brittklooster
Link: (please make sure link works) 
http://www.designer-vintage.com/Chl...7&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=chloe

I hope I gave you all info. I am new on this thread.

Thanks !


----------



## eatcake

I've just bought a Chloe Marcie hobo from ebay (I know!).  Wondering if you can help at all to authenticate it.

Item name: Chloe Marcie Hobo Handbag $1795
Item number: 331146490286
Seller: robo3080
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance


----------



## TiteJul

Hi ladies, 

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag? 
Many thanks!! 

Item Name: SAC A MAIN CHLOE PADDINGTON MM EN CUIR BESACE MARRON LEATHER HANDBAG PURSE 

Item Number: 321343329239

Seller ID: encherexpert_paris07

Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-C...39?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4ad18e13d7


----------



## hiphiphooray

Lescoy said:


> *Its a Gladys Tote. Can you post a photo of the datecode?*


Thank you so much for the reply! I can't find a datecode... I don't think there is one? What should it look like?


----------



## Lescoy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> I hope all is well! I just wanted to check in and see if you found anything that might help authenticate my Chloe abbey.
> 
> Thank you again so much for your help!



*Hi - sorry I have been tied up and haven't managed to find any information. *


----------



## Lescoy

Robyn Loraine said:


> Oh okay, here's the pictures. I've asked the seller for the Made in Italy tag as well, she hasn't gotten back to me yet but she has been good about updating other pictures so far.



*Are these all the photos you have?*


----------



## Lescoy

mecheers said:


> I bought the bag and the seller sent me these additional photos:
> 
> Please take a look if possible. Thanks!



*If you can repost the listing - then I'm happy to check - *


----------



## Lescoy

hiphiphooray said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! I can't find a datecode... I don't think there is one? What should it look like?



*Check the seams and any inner pocket. Small piece of leather - will have numbers on. They arent large and you can miss them.*


----------



## Lescoy

Boontje said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you help me with below bag ?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Heloise bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: brittklooster
> Link: (please make sure link works)
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/Chl...7&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.brand=chloe
> 
> I hope I gave you all info. I am new on this thread.
> 
> Thanks !



*Based on the photos - the Heloise looks fine.*


----------



## Lescoy

eatcake said:


> I've just bought a Chloe Marcie hobo from ebay (I know!).  Wondering if you can help at all to authenticate it.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Hobo Handbag $1795
> Item number: 331146490286
> Seller: robo3080
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you in advance



*Listing had ended. Looks ok from the photos in the listing. If you bought - then post photos when you receive and we can double check.*


----------



## Lescoy

TiteJul said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: SAC A MAIN CHLOE PADDINGTON MM EN CUIR BESACE MARRON LEATHER HANDBAG PURSE
> 
> Item Number: 321343329239
> 
> Seller ID: encherexpert_paris07
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-C...39?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item4ad18e13d7



*Looks fine from the photos in the listing.*


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Junkyardprinses said:


> Hi! First time Chloe buyer here. I am usually over at Mulberry when not on a bag ban ;p I tried to follow the pic tutorial as closely as possible. Please have a look. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Chloe Edith
> Here is the direct link to the album: https://imageshack.com/a/sHhq/1



Little bump for my Edith. Does anybody want to take a look? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lescoy

Junkyardprinses said:


> Little bump for my Edith. Does anybody want to take a look? Would be greatly appreciated!



*Hi - sorry you were missed.

Unfortunately this Edith is fake. 
*


----------



## kasitonni

Hello, I'm asking for your opinions on this Chloe bag, since I'm not that familiar with this brand. The bag has been used a lot, and the surface of the leather has worn quite a bit. *

Item Name:* Not sure, but this is an older model.
 *Link:* http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/vintage-chloe-laukku-aito/300809261 (Finnish equivalent of eBay)
 *Photos:  *


----------



## Lescoy

kasitonni said:


> Hello, I'm asking for your opinions on this Chloe bag, since I'm not that familiar with this brand. The bag has been used a lot, and the surface of the leather has worn quite a bit. *
> 
> Item Name:* Not sure, but this is an older model.
> *Link:* http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/vintage-chloe-laukku-aito/300809261 (Finnish equivalent of eBay)
> *Photos:  *



*Hi This is a Saskia. Looks fine from the photos provided. If you like it and have the opportunity at a good price - then you can always have the item sent for Spa - which would bring it up nicely!*


----------



## kasitonni

Lescoy said:


> *Hi This is a Saskia. Looks fine from the photos provided. If you like it and have the opportunity at a good price - then you can always have the item sent for Spa - which would bring it up nicely!*



Unfortunately we don't have bag spas here in Finland (atleast that I'm aware of).  Maybe I'll try a local shoemaker, if we can come up with something, like leather paint perhaps? Anyways, thanks a lot for the evaluation! :urock:


----------



## Lescoy

kasitonni said:


> Unfortunately we don't have bag spas here in Finland (atleast that I'm aware of).  Maybe I'll try a local shoemaker, if we can come up with something, like leather paint perhaps? Anyways, thanks a lot for the evaluation! :urock:



*Yikes don't use paint!

If you have a leather store - i.e., they may be able to help. You can send the item for Spa - there are places all over the world - the main thing is that you don't damage the leather - So perhaps if you have a leather expert - here we have some who do leather furniture and can help with restoration of that - and they do sometimes assist with handbags!
*


----------



## kasitonni

Lescoy said:


> *Yikes don't use paint!
> 
> If you have a leather store - i.e., they may be able to help. You can send the item for Spa - there are places all over the world - the main thing is that you don't damage the leather - So perhaps if you have a leather expert - here we have some who do leather furniture and can help with restoration of that - and they do sometimes assist with handbags!
> *



Ok, thanks a lot for your advice. The outer layer of the leather (in other words, the dye  ) has worn off on some spots, so I have to ask for a specialists opinion on this, you're right.


----------



## Lescoy

kasitonni said:


> Ok, thanks a lot for your advice. The outer layer of the leather (in other words, the dye  ) has worn off on some spots, so I have to ask for a specialists opinion on this, you're right.



*Yes - please do - as they will be able to correct this for you - its amazing what they can achieve!*


----------



## joycehsia

Hi, can you help me authenticate the following two links? Thank you so much!!!

Item Name: CHLOE Baby/Mini Marcie Laguna Blue Leather Crossbody Satchel Bag

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df19c6c2

Item Name: CHLOE Baby/Mini Marcie Laguna Blue Leather Crossbody Satchel Bag

Link:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWT...dy-Satchel-Bag-1650-/150527771?st_id=22698073


----------



## TiteJul

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos in the listing.*




Many thanks for your help!!!


----------



## hiphiphooray

Lescoy said:


> *Check the seams and any inner pocket. Small piece of leather - will have numbers on. They arent large and you can miss them.*



there is nothing like that - i tore the bag apart looking for it - does that mean it's a fake? thanks so much for your help with this!


----------



## eatcake

Lescoy said:


> *Listing had ended. Looks ok from the photos in the listing. If you bought - then post photos when you receive and we can double check.*


So kind of you, thank you.  Yes, I did buy, it's in transit, will post more photos when it arrives.


----------



## Princessimp

Hi, can someone please help me with this eBay listing?

AUTHENTIC CHLOE Paraty Black Python LeatherTote Shoulder Bag Handbag $3820
Item number : 191092241061
Seller : http://www.ebay.com/usr/jasen2673

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7dfc32a5

Thanks in advance! &#128512;


----------



## amstevens714

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - sorry I have been tied up and haven't managed to find any information. *



Okay - thank you Lescoy!


----------



## piyO_piyo

Hi lovely TPFers,

Can someone help authenticate this chloe, please?

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Blue Leather Mini Satchel 3S0860-161-73M
Item Number: 171246732994
Seller ID: watchowner
Link: (please make sure link works) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...994?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df19c6c2


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - sorry you were missed.
> 
> Unfortunately this Edith is fake.
> *




Thanks for looking. Hmm such a shame! Will study the Chloe makes more carefully before buying another one. Thanks again.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Lescoy said:


> *Are these all the photos you have?*



Hello!

I have more photos now!


----------



## mecheers

Lescoy said:


> *If you can repost the listing - then I'm happy to check - *



Hi the original listing is: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261417520349  (please click "see original listing" if not redirected)

I received the bag today. Here are some photos of details I took from the bag: http://imgur.com/a/UkR5o#0

The hologram is gone and there is only residue. No cards or bag were included. 

Thanks!


----------



## cmutiff

Hi!   Can anyone give an opinion on this Paraty that's currently listed on eBay please?

Item Name:  Chloe Black Paraty Large Leather Satchel Handbag Pre-Loved 100% Authentic $1995
Item Number: 111298696129
Seller ID: shoegirl214 
Link: (please make sure link works)   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111298696129&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 

TIA!


----------



## StarAnise

Hello! Could I have this bag authenticated?

Item Name:  Chloe Heloise Tote
Item Number:  360879192099
Seller ID:  onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5406137823

Thank you!


----------



## Neniel

Hi Ladys,

I would be really grateful if someone could authenticate this for me please. 

Item name - Chloe Elsie
Item number - 231174072660
Seller I'd -  gloomy68  
Link - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Elisie...072660?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item35d30c6954

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luxuryamanda

Hi Experts,

Could you please help authenticate this bag.

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BNWT CHLOE Military Style Studded Paraty in Black Medium size
Listing Number: 251474747921
Seller's Name:  luxgoodie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...921?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8d102211

Many thanks,


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Ladies,

First time posting on the Chloe forum, I`m not sure if you can help but any information/conformation would be greatly appreciated on this Chloe jumper.

Many thanks in advance xx


----------



## azulgato7

Hi, Lovely TPF'ers,

I need help authenticating this bag. I appreciate any response.

*Chloe Brown Leather Heloise Hobo Bag EUC MSRP $1800*
eBay item number:281278517629
Seller ID: vintage_lova

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Brown...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_254wt_1161


----------



## luxuryamanda

Hi Experts,

Could you please help authenticate this bag.

Item name: $2295 Chloe Paraty Military Tote Satchel Bag Handbag Purse
Listing number: 321352205657
Seller's Name: chelsea5thave
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321352205657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648

Many thanks,


----------



## hiphiphooray

hiphiphooray said:


> there is nothing like that - i tore the bag apart looking for it - does that mean it's a fake? thanks so much for your help with this!


There is no number or tag on the bag. You said it is hard to find and we really searched everywhere! Is it possible it could have fallen off or is it something that is permanent on the bag? Thank you. Still trying to figure out if this Chloe Gladys bag is a fake


----------



## Andie04

Hello ladies,

Would you please kindly help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty I'd like to buy?
There is no link as I got this offer from a friend, but bolow are the pictures.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

hiphiphooray said:


> There is no number or tag on the bag. You said it is hard to find and we really searched everywhere! Is it possible it could have fallen off or is it something that is permanent on the bag? Thank you. Still trying to figure out if this Chloe Gladys bag is a fake



*From memory - there were issues with the Gladys - i.e., in terms of datecodes - and so based on the photos - this looks fine. The issue might be if you were to resell - as it would be questioned.*


----------



## Lescoy

Andie04 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Would you please kindly help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty I'd like to buy?
> There is no link as I got this offer from a friend, but bolow are the pictures.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



*Looks fine from the photos provided.*


----------



## Andie04

Lescoy said:


> *Looks fine from the photos provided.*


Thanks a lot Lescoy!


----------



## gingeronimo

Hi ladies!

I purchased this Chloé Kerala bag at a consignment boutique and am trying to authenticate it...it looks very well-made and I'd be shocked if it were a fake, but I'm no pro want to be sure. It is missing its charms and did not come with a dustbag, card, or any hang tags. The thing I am most concerned about is its lack of a serial number, but I've read on here that sometimes the older bags didn't have them. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lescoy

gingeronimo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I purchased this Chloé Kerala bag at a consignment boutique and am trying to authenticate it...it looks very well-made and I'd be shocked if it were a fake, but I'm no pro want to be sure. It is missing its charms and did not come with a dustbag, card, or any hang tags. The thing I am most concerned about is its lack of a serial number, but I've read on here that sometimes the older bags didn't have them.
> 
> Thanks so much!



*Can you provide the datecode?*


----------



## gingeronimo

Lescoy said:


> *Can you provide the datecode?*


Hi Lescoy! Thanks for the reply. I'd be happy to but there are  absolutely NO tags inside the bag at all. It's really bizarre. I've  turned the lining totally inside out and...nada.


----------



## Lescoy

gingeronimo said:


> Hi Lescoy! Thanks for the reply. I'd be happy to but there are  absolutely NO tags inside the bag at all. It's really bizarre. I've  turned the lining totally inside out and...nada.



*Hi - are there no 'charms' with this bag either?*


----------



## gingeronimo

It did not come with the charms either I'm afraid.


----------



## Lescoy

gingeronimo said:


> It did not come with the charms either I'm afraid.



*This should have the datecode. *


----------



## gingeronimo

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - are there no 'charms' with this bag either?*


It did not come with the charms either I'm afraid.


----------



## gingeronimo

Lescoy said:


> *This should have the datecode. *


OK- so with your experience with this model, this bag should have a datecode inside? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Lescoy

gingeronimo said:


> OK- so with your experience with this model, this bag should have a datecode inside? Thanks again for your help.



*Hi - this is an early item - as it has the nylon inner zipper - but it should, IMO, still have a datecode. The one thing which might be is that it was a 'sample' and this item is not showing all the characteristics of a Kerala.*


----------



## gingeronimo

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - this is an early item - as it has the nylon inner zipper - but it should, IMO, still have a datecode. The one thing which might be is that it was a 'sample' and this item is not showing all the characteristics of a Kerala.*


A sample might make good sense. I guess it will be a mystery with no date code. Thanks very much for your advice- I appreciate it!


----------



## Lescoy

gingeronimo said:


> A sample might make good sense. I guess it will be a mystery with no date code. Thanks very much for your advice- I appreciate it!



*No problem - *


----------



## Neniel

Neniel said:


> Hi Ladys,
> 
> I would be really grateful if someone could authenticate this for me please.
> 
> Item name - Chloe Elsie
> Item number - 231174072660
> Seller I'd -  gloomy68
> Link - http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Elisie...072660?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item35d30c6954
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry for posting again, but I would be very grateful for help. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Lescoy

Neniel said:


> Sorry for posting again, but I would be very grateful for help.
> Thank you so much.



*Sorry there is no detailing showing in the listing photos - and therefore I am unable to determine authenticity. We do need to see the Chloe stampings, datecode, hologram etc. Without those - I'm not prepared to comment.*


----------



## Cammii

Can I get your expert opinion? I can't seem to find any pics online of the zipped version of the marcie. I can only find the tasseled style.

Chloe marcie
3s0860-874




Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lescoy

Cammii said:


> Can I get your expert opinion? I can't seem to find any pics online of the zipped version of the marcie. I can only find the tasseled style.
> 
> Chloe marcie
> 3s0860-874
> 
> View attachment 2548728
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



*Hi - without a full set of photos - i.e., showing the detailing - can't give opinion on authenticity. *


----------



## Cammii

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - without a full set of photos - i.e., showing the detailing - can't give opinion on authenticity. *



Hi

It's my first time posting and I'm struggling to post more than one photo for some reason...


----------



## Cammii

Here's another photo


----------



## Lescoy

Cammii said:


> Here's another photo


Try using Photobucket - and post all of your photos into that and then post the link - all photos should be taken straight on/face forward please.


----------



## Cammii

Try this? 

http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Ldngirl/library/Chloe marcie


----------



## Lescoy

Cammii said:


> Try this?
> 
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Ldngirl/library/Chloe marcie



*Datecode, hologram and the stampings on the zipper pulls and outer hardware - taken straight on and not angled please.*


----------



## CrazyPen

Hi,

I am new here. And been always purchasing from the main shop so never had any issue, but lately i fell in love with chloe paddington bag and they no longer sell it in the shop and i came across this in ebay. I thought this is too good to be true but am no good in identifying the real and fake stuff. Please help me look at this. THanks so much.

*Item Name: Chloe paddington bag 2005 - Tan colour*
 *Item    Number: ( not sure of this item no.)*
 *Seller ID:** jdjordan09*
 *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/chloe-paddington-/221394178564?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item338c1f1204


----------



## Lescoy

CrazyPen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here. And been always purchasing from the main shop so never had any issue, but lately i fell in love with chloe paddington bag and they no longer sell it in the shop and i came across this in ebay. I thought this is too good to be true but am no good in identifying the real and fake stuff. Please help me look at this. THanks so much.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe paddington bag 2005 - Tan colour*
> *Item    Number: ( not sure of this item no.)*
> *Seller ID:** jdjordan09*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/chloe-paddington-/221394178564?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item338c1f1204



*Seller needs to provide in focus photos - *


----------



## CrazyPen

Lescoy said:


> *Seller needs to provide in focus photos - *



Hi, can u give me  a guide what sort of close up photo you need so i can request her to take the pics? thank you for yr super fast reply


----------



## Lescoy

CrazyPen said:


> Hi, can u give me  a guide what sort of close up photo you need so i can request her to take the pics? thank you for yr super fast reply



*Want to see the detailing - i.e. Chloe stamping on the inside of the bag, the buckles, the main plate - taken straight on not angled. The datecode tag - want to see that nice crisp and clear. Heatstamp on the padlock and underside of padlock.

The photos are blurred and they need to be crisp, clear and sharp and taken straight on/face forward - not at angles as this distorts details.
*


----------



## lovehandbags2

Hi - please help authenticate.  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: AUTH CHLOE PARATY GREEN PEBBLE LEATHER SATCHEL SHOULDER STRAP BAG, MINT
Item Number: 201052158803
Seller ID: kmichelleclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052158803?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CrazyPen

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the detailing - i.e. Chloe stamping on the inside of the bag, the buckles, the main plate - taken straight on not angled. The datecode tag - want to see that nice crisp and clear. Heatstamp on the padlock and underside of padlock.
> 
> The photos are blurred and they need to be crisp, clear and sharp and taken straight on/face forward - not at angles as this distorts details.
> *



Thanks so much for the tips. i will try to get seller to do so , not sure she will entertain as today is the last day for the bidding. neverless i will try and get back to you. thank you!!


----------



## CrazyPen

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the detailing - i.e. Chloe stamping on the inside of the bag, the buckles, the main plate - taken straight on not angled. The datecode tag - want to see that nice crisp and clear. Heatstamp on the padlock and underside of padlock.
> 
> The photos are blurred and they need to be crisp, clear and sharp and taken straight on/face forward - not at angles as this distorts details.
> *



Hi,
the seller is great .. retook the pictures and here there are. is this the real deal? Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi there

Could u please Look at this cutie for me. 

Never saw this style before & did Not found anything about it online


Chloe bag grey
Seller: p88las
Number:331151044278
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/331151044278


Is this bag authentic?

Thank u &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shelli1039

Hi, 

I wish I had found this forum before purchasing my first Chloe bag from Bluefly a couple of days ago! 

It has arrived and now I fear it isn't real after reading all of the Bluefly complaints on here.

I'm hoping someone can help authenticate it and make me feel better about my purchase!


----------



## shelli1039

Sorry I'm new at this - only one photo uploaded. Let me try the others again.


----------



## shelli1039

My iPad only lets me do one pic at a time. Is this because I'm a new member and don't have full access yet?


----------



## shelli1039

shelli1039 said:


> My iPad only lets me do one pic at a time. Is this because I'm a new member and don't have full access yet?


Please tell me what other pics would be helpful if I haven't provided enough or the right parts of the bag to be able to determine.


----------



## London 411

Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag and if I need to request anything additional from the seller? Thank you so much for your time!!

*Seller: *tbh9669
*Title: *100% authentic brown leather Chloe betty satchel purse handbag
*Number: *281289890168
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417e2f1978


----------



## CrazyPen

shelli1039 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wish I had found this forum before purchasing my first Chloe bag from Bluefly a couple of days ago!
> 
> It has arrived and now I fear it isn't real after reading all of the Bluefly complaints on here.
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help authenticate it and make me feel better about my purchase!


 
I thought bluefly only sell authenthic bags in New condition?


----------



## shelli1039

Apparently not! Tons of posts on this forum about fake Gucci, Balenciaga, and Chloe bags from Bluefly so I'm really worried about my purchase now.


----------



## shelli1039

Here is one more picture and a reason I am not sure if mine is authentic. My little leather tag sewed into the seam of the bag doesn't say "Made in Italy" as I see in other pictures of Paraty bag.


----------



## purseaddict76

Hi ladies,


I won this on ebay but hasn't paid yet.  It looks real to me but I need your expert opinion. :0)  Thanks in advance!


Item #: 181356971022
Seller: 8064virginia
Link::http://www.ebay.com/itm/181356971022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Miss Elli

Hello guys,

is the following bag an authentic Chloé Marcie?


I bought it and made the pics this morning. But if not authentic, I`ll send it back!


I was wondering, what size it is since there is no strap.  Only size small instead of medium? 

item: Chloé Marcie
seller: Adonis Store in Monaco (bought it over videdressing,com)
 link: 


http://up.picr.de/17724608fq.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724609ua.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724610yr.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724611tk.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724612ye.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724613yx.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724615aj.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724616yj.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724617ag.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724618es.jpg


http://up.picr.de/17724697yl.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724698di.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724699qo.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724700yz.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724701ma.jpg


 Thanks in advance.


----------



## shelli1039

Ok I read back and saw the suggestion to use photobucket.  Can you please try this link and tell me your thoughts so I know if I should try to return this Chloe Paraty?


http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko/library/

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Miss Elli

Miss Elli said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> is the following bag an authentic Chloé Marcie?
> 
> 
> I bought it and made the pics this morning. But if not authentic, I`ll send it back!
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what size it is since there is no strap.  Only size small instead of medium?
> 
> item: Chloé Marcie
> seller: Adonis Store in Monaco (bought it over videdressing,com)
> link:
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17724608fq.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724609ua.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724610yr.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724611tk.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724612ye.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724613yx.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724615aj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724616yj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724617ag.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724618es.jpg
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17724697yl.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724698di.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724699qo.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724700yz.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724701ma.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.





I just went to KaDeWe in Berlin and it is definitely size medium! But the Lady had never seen one without shoulder strap and those gold details/rings, where you put the strap. So strange. Been looking in the web but can only find large Marcies without.


----------



## honeyjojo

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> First time posting on the Chloe forum, I`m not sure if you can help but any information/conformation would be greatly appreciated on this Chloe jumper.
> 
> Many thanks in advance xx


Any ideas anyone, or is this just for handbags/accessories? xx


----------



## Miss Elli

honeyjojo said:


> Any ideas anyone, or is this just for handbags/accessories? xx


...you`re funny. It`s called PURSEblog...


----------



## cam37

hi 
haven't posted on this thread before so hope I have included the right information. Please could anyone help me authenticate this chloe Marcie 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221396950287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


seller: enia04
item number:  221396950287
title: authentic chloe Marcie leather satchel in bambi dots


many thanks


----------



## Cammii

Lescoy said:


> *Datecode, hologram and the stampings on the zipper pulls and outer hardware - taken straight on and not angled please.*





Hi again

Please take another look at the link. I've researched exactly what a datecode it and uploaded some more photos.
http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Ldngirl/library/

Thanks!


----------



## honeyjojo

Miss Elli said:


> ...you`re funny. It`s called PURSEblog...


yeah I know its the "purseforum" lol but the Burberry and Prada sections authenticate clothes/shoes ad what ever else that brand made, just wasnt sure if the Chloe section did x


----------



## CrazyPen

Lescoy said:


> *Want to see the detailing - i.e. Chloe stamping on the inside of the bag, the buckles, the main plate - taken straight on not angled. The datecode tag - want to see that nice crisp and clear. Heatstamp on the padlock and underside of padlock.
> 
> The photos are blurred and they need to be crisp, clear and sharp and taken straight on/face forward - not at angles as this distorts details.
> *





CrazyPen said:


> Hi,
> the seller is great .. retook the pictures and here there are. is this the real deal? Thanks so much again!!!



I have won the bid and make payment. Let me know if i need to return it, if its a fake thanks


----------



## CrazyPen

Oops i realise the first link i gave your earlier doesnt work anymore as the item is WON. So i attached the link below for you, just in case you need to refer back to the first set of photos again.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/chloe-pa...F8X392GlWv5kQJKTkHTJk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks


----------



## jelly-baby

Can this Bay be checked please?

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Bag...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3de1456f
Ebay item: 121297257839
Seller: simonemarshall0776


----------



## SheryMary

Hi, im new in this forum. 
I signed because I found a Chloe Betty Bag at a unbelievible price at the Internet.

*Item Name: *Large Chloe Betty Bag
*Link (if available):* http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenmode/handtaschen/19264686-chloe-original

The seller lives near my hometown, so I could meet personally for a buy. But sadly this would by my first Chloe and I have no idea how to spot a fake one

(Not sure if it worked to link the pictures?! But you can find all of them when you click on the link)


----------



## London 411

London 411 said:


> Could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag and if I need to request anything additional from the seller? Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> *Seller: *tbh9669
> *Title: *100% authentic brown leather Chloe betty satchel purse handbag
> *Number: *281289890168
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417e2f1978


Hey....I decided to request more photos after researching the items you ask for when viewing for authentication! Here they are with my original request!!


----------



## purseaddict76

Hello ladies,


I bought this on ebay and I think it's authentic but need your expert opinion.  Thanks in advance!


Title:  Chloe Bay Bag/Satchel
Seller: 8064virginia
Item : 181356971022
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181356971022?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## vivilamoda

Hi, could someone help me with this Marcie?
I bought it from a multi-brand boutique in Tuscany but is strange the code hologram and the cursor zip model... 
Tia


----------



## Cammii

vivilamoda said:


> Hi, could someone help me with this Marcie?
> I bought it from a multi-brand boutique in Tuscany but is strange the code hologram and the cursor zip model...
> Tia


That's so weird. I just bought the exact same bag online. I posted on here for the first time to authenticate it! I've not actually received a reply yet. Just compared the datecode and it's exactly the same as mine. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## CrazyPen

Oh dear me i just received my bag and i think i got a fake bag despite all the photos.. The leather and feel is excatly the same as the real chloe bag, but the stamp code and the lock is fake.. the dust bag is real too... what happen here and what am i suppose to do now.. the seller is so nice and i wonder she knows its a fake to begin with?


----------



## CrazyPen

I never ever bought a fake bag before and this is my first time buying on ebay !!!!!


----------



## CrazyPen

oh dear dear contacted seller , seller say she was told it was authentic when she bought it and she said because she sent all the pictures i requested and i went and bid it so its my fault , she is not refunding the money to me... i have rang paypal and they file a claim for me.. what should i do......am still in shock!


----------



## vivilamoda

Cammii said:


> That's so weird. I just bought the exact same bag online. I posted on here for the first time to authenticate it! I've not actually received a reply yet. Just compared the datecode and it's exactly the same as mine. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?



omg, have same serial number.... is possible???


----------



## lizzie2190

Hi, 

Can someone have a look at these items for me on ebay  :-

Chloe Elsie bag 
Seller:gabobeach
item num :281282977824
Link
:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417dc5a020

Elsie Purse : 
seller wwacspot 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Els...1514?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item35d2df616a

Thanks  xx


----------



## vivilamoda

Cammii said:


> That's so weird. I just bought the exact same bag online. I posted on here for the first time to authenticate it! I've not actually received a reply yet. Just compared the datecode and it's exactly the same as mine. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?



Cammii, where you purchased your chloè bag?


----------



## Hermes2

Hello! 
Could you please help me with this Chloé bag? Is this authentic? I don't know the name or the model but here are the pics: 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Hermes2

Some more pics: TIA!


----------



## jelly-baby

CrazyPen said:


> oh dear dear contacted seller , seller say she was told it was authentic when she bought it and she said because she sent all the pictures i requested and i went and bid it so its my fault , she is not refunding the money to me... i have rang paypal and they file a claim for me.. what should i do......am still in shock!



Report it on ebay using the "Report a problem" link, then choose the option "item not as described".  Always do this when you have bought something fake even if the seller appears reasonable.  Ebay need you to start the process early as it freezes the money from the start.


----------



## CrazyPen

jelly-baby said:


> Report it on ebay using the "Report a problem" link, then choose the option "item not as described".  Always do this when you have bought something fake even if the seller appears reasonable.  Ebay need you to start the process early as it freezes the money from the start.



Thanks i was glad the paypal insisted that i fle the claim right away. they have just instructed i send the bag back even the seller was refusing to refund me because she insist it is authentic when she bought it. am waiting for the good news.. the bad news is i have ti pay the postage.

Thanks for the infor... i was terrified first time i have to file a claim been on ebay for 10 years but that is also because it is a first time i buy a branded bag online... now really start me thinking twice!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi could you pls help authenticate:

Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
Item # 171279345976
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Women...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e10b6938

TIA!


----------



## jelly-baby

CrazyPen said:


> Thanks i was glad the paypal insisted that i fle the claim right away. they have just instructed i send the bag back even the seller was refusing to refund me because she insist it is authentic when she bought it. am waiting for the good news.. the bad news is i have ti pay the postage.
> 
> Thanks for the infor... i was terrified first time i have to file a claim been on ebay for 10 years but that is also because it is a first time i buy a branded bag online... now really start me thinking twice!



If you haven't already posted it, make sure you send it using a tracked method.  Ebay/PayPal will want to see the tracking.


----------



## katarinaangel

Hello,
What do you think of this bag? Authentic ?
*Chloé Paraty*































Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shopforbags

Hi could you pls help authenticate:

Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
Item # 131149105057
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...49105057?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item1e891887a1

TIA!


----------



## London 411

Hi again. I sent authentication in for this but the listing ended so I thought it might get skipped. However, I am the one who bought it so I thought I would take photos of the bag and send them in again.  Now, if you need anymore I can supply them right away.


----------



## Miss Elli

...has anybody read from Lescoy? Since one week now there is no message to all the requests.  Hopefully everything is ok?


----------



## shopaholic919

.


----------



## shopaholic919

Hello this is my first attempt to authenticate a Chloe bag. Please let me know if I can make this any easier for you. I purchased this bag from major retailer it was on sale. It does appear to have been possibly bought and returned a time or two.  The labeling appears a bit different than some other Marcies that I have seen

Marcie Med Satchel 
3s0860-161
3610820081713
Non auction purchased from major retailer

Your expertise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MetteKarina

_Can you please help me authenticate this_

_I__tem Name: Cholé Quilted Bag_


----------



## alittlemental89

Hi, I'd be grateful if someone could shed some light on the below... Tia 

Item Name: Black Chloe Paraty Bag
Item Number: 261434005258
Seller: nabeelahnabeelah
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Chl...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cdeae570a


----------



## superale

HI Ladies 
Please authenticate this bag chloè
I wold buy this bag from a private 
TIA


----------



## CrazyPen

jelly-baby said:


> If you haven't already posted it, make sure you send it using a tracked method.  Ebay/PayPal will want to see the tracking.



Whoo yooo.. Jelly baby i got my money back only the down side i have to pay the postage. Its was evidently a fraud, as paypal went thru over email and she insist in it Authentic and the decription didnt match.. so i got my money back . I have to be very careful now!


----------



## MetteKarina

MetteKarina said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this_
> 
> _I__tem Name: Cholé Quilted Bag_


 
Could anyone help me with the bag above - I need to know if this is real or fake?
Thnx.


----------



## MetteKarina

It is the Chloé Quilted bag in black from the post in March


----------



## Miss Elli

MetteKarina said:


> It is the Chloé Quilted bag in black from the post in March


...I posted in march as well. A Chloé Marcie. On march, 22nd. But nobody gave proof of authenticity  since then to any bag. So let`s wait together...


----------



## shelli1039

Seems like all of the authenticators are gone.


----------



## Lescoy

superale said:


> HI Ladies
> Please authenticate this bag chloè
> I wold buy this bag from a private
> TIA



*Not happy with this one.*


----------



## Lescoy

MetteKarina said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this_
> 
> _I__tem Name: Cholé Quilted Bag_



*Straight straight on/face forward shot of the inner heatstamp. Datecode tag, stampings on the long fobs on front of the bag. - needs those photos please.*


----------



## Miss Elli

Miss Elli said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> is the following bag an authentic Chloé Marcie?
> 
> 
> I bought it and made the pics this morning. But if not authentic, I`ll send it back!
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what size it is since there is no strap.  Only size small instead of medium?
> 
> item: Chloé Marcie
> seller: Adonis Store in Monaco (bought it over videdressing,com)
> link:
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17724608fq.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724609ua.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724610yr.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724611tk.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724612ye.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724613yx.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724615aj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724616yj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724617ag.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724618es.jpg
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17724697yl.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724698di.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724699qo.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724700yz.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724701ma.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Hi Lescoy, good to have you back.  Can you please check mine too? Thank you.


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> Hi Lescoy, good to have you back.  Can you please check mine too? Thank you.



*Hi - looks fine from the photos provided. *


----------



## alittlemental89

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi, I'd be grateful if someone could shed some light on the below... Tia
> 
> Item Name: Black Chloe Paraty Bag
> Item Number: 261434005258
> Seller: nabeelahnabeelah
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Chl...58?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cdeae570a



Hi, sorry to pester but any opinions on the above? I have win the auction but I'm holding off paying until I can receive some advise as I'm not convinced I've done the right thing!! Thanks


----------



## Lescoy

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi, sorry to pester but any opinions on the above? I have win the auction but I'm holding off paying until I can receive some advise as I'm not convinced I've done the right thing!! Thanks



*Hi

Based on the photos in the listing - its not really possible to be definitive as they are not that good - i.e., they aren't focussed and so I can't confirm authenticity. The hologram looks ok - but I'm not seeing the detailing. My advice - ask the seller for more photos - pick anything - just ask for it. The seller hasn't been active on eBay for some time, and so it would be useful just to ensure that the seller does in fact have the item. No reason to suspect they don't but just wanted to advise last feedback July 2013. 
*


----------



## Miss Elli

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - looks fine from the photos provided. *


...Sounds fantastic. But: Even if the strap holders and straps are missing. Because I`ve seen only medium ones with strap. Sorry, to bother one more time.


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> ...Sounds fantastic. But: Even if the strap holders and straps are missing. Because I`ve seen only medium ones with strap. Sorry, to bother one more time.



*The outer hardware - can you provide a photo of the Chloe stamping? 

I'm not concerned about anything I'm seeing - but let me have a look at that if you can.
*


----------



## Miss Elli

Lescoy said:


> *The outer hardware - can you provide a photo of the Chloe stamping?
> 
> I'm not concerned about anything I'm seeing - but let me have a look at that if you can.
> *


 http://up.picr.de/17724609ua.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724616yj.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724617ag.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724618es.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17724697yl.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> http://up.picr.de/17724609ua.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724616yj.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724617ag.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724618es.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17724697yl.jpg



*No - on the outer hardware - there is CHLOE stamped - can  you please photograph that?*


----------



## superale

Lescoy said:


> *Not happy with this one.*


is fake?


----------



## Lescoy

superale said:


> is fake?



*In my opinion - yes there are issues with this - and I certainly wouldn't buy it. *


----------



## shopforbags

Hi could you pls help authenticate:

Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
Item # 281301979044
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301979044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA!


----------



## Lescoy

shopforbags said:


> Hi could you pls help authenticate:
> 
> Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
> Item # 281301979044
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301979044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA!



*Hi - sorry not based on these photos. *


----------



## shopforbags

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - sorry not based on these photos. *



Tnx for the quick reply, may i know what other photos are needed?


----------



## Lescoy

shopforbags said:


> Tnx for the quick reply, may i know what other photos are needed?



Really need good clear and close photos of the leg details - i.e., stampings, the screws. The Chloe stamping on the metal. Box - including the stamping on the metal. Any cards with them.

Sunnies are inherently difficult to authenticate - so its not always possible - but we can certainly try with good photos.


----------



## superale

Lescoy said:


> *In my opinion - yes there are issues with this - and I certainly wouldn't buy it. *


Thank's


----------



## Miss Elli

Lescoy said:


> *The outer hardware - can you provide a photo of the Chloe stamping?
> 
> I'm not concerned about anything I'm seeing - but let me have a look at that if you can.
> *





Ok. Thanks again. I`ve made pictures of the outerware stamps of the above mentionesd Chloé Marcie in Brown. Definitely medium size, but without the strap and the metal rings where you put the strap through:


http://up.picr.de/17892544al.jpg


http://up.picr.de/17892545jg.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17892546pv.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17892547kn.jpg
http://up.picr.de/17892549ta.jpg


----------



## London 411

OMG!! I am SO glad you are back!!! I hope everything is okay. I have several posts on a bag I had bid on, then won, then received. Here are the photos of the bag in my possession. Would love to know your thoughts and can provide additional photos if needed.


----------



## Princessimp

Hi, please help with the following - thanks in advance!

Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Python Shoulder Bag in Black
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdf71e5f1
Item number: 261446821361
Seller: luxurygoodies11


----------



## Lescoy

London 411 said:


> OMG!! I am SO glad you are back!!! I hope everything is okay. I have several posts on a bag I had bid on, then won, then received. Here are the photos of the bag in my possession. Would love to know your thoughts and can provide additional photos if needed.



*I'm glad someone loves me

Betty looks fine!
*


----------



## Lescoy

Princessimp said:


> Hi, please help with the following - thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Python Shoulder Bag in Black
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdf71e5f1
> Item number: 261446821361
> Seller: luxurygoodies11



*Seller hasn't shown any of the detailing - so I'm afraid I can't determine authenticity without those points. Heatstamps, datecode, hologram etc. *


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> Ok. Thanks again. I`ve made pictures of the outerware stamps of the above mentionesd Chloé Marcie in Brown. Definitely medium size, but without the strap and the metal rings where you put the strap through:
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17892544al.jpg
> 
> 
> http://up.picr.de/17892545jg.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17892546pv.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17892547kn.jpg
> http://up.picr.de/17892549ta.jpg



*Can you do me a favour. Can you take your photos and load them into an album - so they are all together.

Then, can you also retake the front and back of the bag. Inner heatstamp and outer (front of bag) heatstamp - in daylight - good light please and load them into the album.

I want to see all of the photos together - the inner zipper stamping is messy - so another photo of that absolutely straight on/face forward please. Want to recheck it.

Post back when you have all of the photos together - I need them in an album and able to scroll them.
*


----------



## Princessimp

Lescoy said:


> Hi, please help with the following - thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Python Shoulder Bag in Black
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty...item3cdf71e5f1
> Item number: 261446821361
> Seller: luxurygoodies11
> 
> *Seller hasn't shown any of the detailing - so I'm afraid I can't determine authenticity without those points. Heatstamps, datecode, hologram etc. *



Thanks Lescoy! I will message the seller and see if these photos can be provided!


----------



## Miss Elli

Lescoy said:


> *Can you do me a favour. Can you take your photos and load them into an album - so they are all together.
> 
> Then, can you also retake the front and back of the bag. Inner heatstamp and outer (front of bag) heatstamp - in daylight - good light please and load them into the album.
> 
> I want to see all of the photos together - the inner zipper stamping is messy - so another photo of that absolutely straight on/face forward please. Want to recheck it.
> 
> Post back when you have all of the photos together - I need them in an album and able to scroll them.
> *




Here we go. All new Pictures made by daylight. Hope you can tell me it`s authentic. 


http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/library/?view=recent&page=1


Thanks again.


----------



## London 411

Lescoy said:


> *I'm glad someone loves me
> 
> Betty looks fine!
> *




Ha, ha....we do love you and really appreciate everything you do!!! I couldn't fully love my bag until I heard back from you! 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## shelli1039

Hi Lescoy, 

Can you please help me with this one? Bought it from Bluefly and then read the horror stories about them selling fakes. 

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko/library/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shopforbags

Lescoy said:


> Really need good clear and close photos of the leg details - i.e., stampings, the screws. The Chloe stamping on the metal. Box - including the stamping on the metal. Any cards with them.
> 
> Sunnies are inherently difficult to authenticate - so its not always possible - but we can certainly try with good photos.



Hi, just got these pics from seller, hope you can pls authenticate, seller says she bought it from nordstrom:

Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
Item # 281301979044
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301979044...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## shopforbags

shopforbags said:


> Hi, just got these pics from seller, hope you can pls authenticate, seller says she bought it from nordstrom:
> 
> Item name: chloe myrte sunglasses
> Item # 281301979044
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301979044...84.m1439.l2649



one last pic:


----------



## Lescoy

shopforbags said:


> one last pic:



*Hi - photos aren't great in terms of quality - and in truth - I am not willing to authenticate these. 

Basically - I will defer opinion on the sunnies. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

shelli1039 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Can you please help me with this one? Bought it from Bluefly and then read the horror stories about them selling fakes.
> 
> http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko/library/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Can you provide a clear photo of the hologram both inside and on the Registration Card. Also - straight on/face forward shot of the inner heatstamp. Likewise the stamping of Chloe on the size hardware.*


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> Here we go. All new Pictures made by daylight. Hope you can tell me it`s authentic.
> 
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/MissElli2014/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



*Is there a photo of the hangtag where there is the barcoding/colour information? *


----------



## Miss Elli

http://up.picr.de/17724699qo.jpg

...this should be the picture to the asked colour code. 

http://up.picr.de/17724698di.jpg


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> http://up.picr.de/17724699qo.jpg
> 
> ...this should be the picture to the asked colour code.



*OK - thanks.

The glazing on this is really odd in colour - i.e., the leather edging - 

However, the holograms look fine. However, the hologram inside the bag appears to have been tampered with - i.e., its peeled a little from the top corner. Now - is that due to it just peeling - or is it something else?

Tags all look fine, dustbag looks fine. 

I know that you are questioning due to the lack of additional strap. 

Can you remind me where you bought this?
*


----------



## Miss Elli

Seller that sent me a receipt to it: Adonis Store in Monaco. I found that store after I bought the Marcie on www, so that s a good sign. I bought it over videdressing,com, where the seller offered that beauty.


----------



## Lescoy

Miss Elli said:


> Seller that sent me a receipt to it: Adonis Store in Monaco. I found that store after I bought the Marcie on www, so that s a good sign. I bought it over videdressing,com, where the seller offered that beauty.



*I do think this is fine - and the hologram can peel - in fact they often just detach quite easily. *


----------



## shelli1039

Lescoy said:


> *Can you provide a clear photo of the hologram both inside and on the Registration Card. Also - straight on/face forward shot of the inner heatstamp. Likewise the stamping of Chloe on the size hardware.*



Hi Again Lescoy,

I added a couple more pics for those items to the album though the hologram was very difficult to photograph clearly. What do you think?

http://photobucket.com/albums/o791/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko


Thanks again!
Michelle


----------



## Miss Elli

...so glad to hear that. Big thanks, Lescoy. :-*


----------



## Lescoy

shelli1039 said:


> Hi Again Lescoy,
> 
> I added a couple more pics for those items to the album though the hologram was very difficult to photograph clearly. What do you think?
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/o791/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> Michelle



Can you get a clear straight on/face forward shot of the Chloe stamping on the outer hardware clip piece at the side. Its in the album but its not straight and there is reflection on it.


----------



## shelli1039

shelli1039 said:


> Hi Again Lescoy,
> 
> I added a couple more pics for those items to the album though the hologram was very difficult to photograph clearly. What do you think?
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/o791/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> Michelle



Ok I added a couple more - hopefully these are better!


----------



## katarinaangel

Hello
Excuse me, I up my request. This bag is authentic ?
thank you



katarinaangel said:


> Hello,
> What do you think of this bag? Authentic ?
> *Chloé Paraty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shopforbags

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - photos aren't great in terms of quality - and in truth - I am not willing to authenticate these.
> 
> Basically - I will defer opinion on the sunnies.
> *



Ok thank you anyway


----------



## finzup

Hi wondering if this is authentic:

item: chloe green patent xl paddington bowling bag
seller: karma couture consignment shop
Link: http://www.shopkarma.com/handbags/2...eather-xl-paddington-satchel-bowling-bag.html

I searched tpf and google and couldn't come up with any pics of this bag. 

I can ask for more pictures from the shop but if right away you knew it was fake I figure it wouldn't be worth it to ask for more pics
thanks!


----------



## forpurselovers

I have been a frequent visitor to this site and you all have steered me away from bad purses - thanks!   I would appreciate any authenticity opinions on this purse.  The seller states it's from a chloe store but she doesn't have the receipt or dust bag...(red flag?):  TIA!

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/f...45447_resized_zpsa31feac0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## slyact

Hi, I just purchased these shoes and the seller has messaged me that they are authentic. Can anyone verify the style name of this shoe? The seller did not know. Also, can anyone authenticate these? Thank you for any help you can provide! 

Item Name :Adorable Chloe Strappy Chunky Heels
Item Number:291120588515
Seller ID:mcmahu329
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/291120588515?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## alittlemental89

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> Based on the photos in the listing - its not really possible to be definitive as they are not that good - i.e., they aren't focussed and so I can't confirm authenticity. The hologram looks ok - but I'm not seeing the detailing. My advice - ask the seller for more photos - pick anything - just ask for it. The seller hasn't been active on eBay for some time, and so it would be useful just to ensure that the seller does in fact have the item. No reason to suspect they don't but just wanted to advise last feedback July 2013.
> *



Hi again, many thanks for your earlier advice. 

The seller has provided quite a few additional pictures, they're not hugely clear, but I'm hoping they may show enough.

Thank you again, your help is really appreciated


----------



## alittlemental89

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi again, many thanks for your earlier advice.
> 
> The seller has provided quite a few additional pictures, they're not hugely clear, but I'm hoping they may show enough.
> 
> Thank you again, your help is really appreciated



Photo 2


----------



## alittlemental89

alittlemental89 said:


> Photo 2



Photo 3


----------



## alittlemental89

alittlemental89 said:


> Photo 3



Photo 4....


----------



## Jessica2802

Hi all,

I'm new here and I hope you can help me. I saw a Chloe Marcie Medium online and going to check the bag tomorrow. I have never bought a chloe bag in the past.

Can you help me authenticate the bag based on the advertisement and pictures?

Here's the link to a Dutch website and you can click on the pictures to enlarge them:

http://link.marktplaats.nl/797721429

And here a link to my shared photo album with some pictures of the serial number and hologram (the seller sent some additionele pictures to me):

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J.../Mobile Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share&page=1

Hope you girls van help me! Thank you so much.


Edit: looked back to see different feedback on authentication questions and came across post 2266 (I think page 50,51 or 52). Someone posted links to a black Marcie bag and the number on the hologram sticker accactly the same as the number on the hologram sticker on my pictures. Is it possible that a bag has the same number?

XOXO Jessica


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, could you please help to authenticate this chloe quilted paraty? Thanks.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures, Thank you Lescoy!

I felt this bag is thinner and much lighter than my other regular paraty. Maybe it is the lambskin vs calfskin? There is no 'chloe' logo stamped on the front bottom of the bag.


----------



## Jessica2802

Jessica2802 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here and I hope you can help me. I saw a Chloe Marcie Medium online and going to check the bag tomorrow. I have never bought a chloe bag in the past.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate the bag based on the advertisement and pictures?
> 
> Here's the link to a Dutch website and you can click on the pictures to enlarge them:
> 
> http://link.marktplaats.nl/797721429
> 
> And here a link to my shared photo album with some pictures of the serial number and hologram (the seller sent some additionele pictures to me):
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/J.../Mobile Uploads?sort=3&evt=email_share&page=1
> 
> Hope you girls van help me! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Edit: looked back to see different feedback on authentication questions and came across post 2266 (I think page 50,51 or 52). Someone posted links to a black Marcie bag and the number on the hologram sticker accactly the same as the number on the hologram sticker on my pictures. Is it possible that a bag has the same number?
> 
> XOXO Jessica


Also the number on the leather label is the same as the bag I mentioned in my previous post.


Jessica


----------



## KRZE1234

Hello, Authenticators!

I would like to purchase this bag from this site but I want to know if it's authentic first. Can you please help me out? TIA!

Bag Name: Chloe Kerala Hobo Bag


http://www.theluxurycloset.com/women/category-handbags/chloe-black-leather-kerala-hobo-bag


----------



## jenerationx

Hello!! Could I get some help with authentication on this bag?


*Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC CHLOE "PARATY MEDIUM" SHOULDER BAG-$1,950
*Item    Number: *121319700189
 *Seller ID: *westcoastshopstop
 *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3f37b6dd


Thank you!!


----------



## annamae

Hello! I am new to the wonderful world of Chloe and am hoping someone could take a look at this:



Item Name: large chloe Marcie 
Item Number:251502061935
Seller ID: abruzzo9
Link: 
http://******/1p9DGTz


Thank you!


----------



## leeona

Hello lovely ladies, can anyone authenticate this paddy?

Item Name: paddington
Item Number: 331175806983
Seller ID: anastasia_1_a
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331175806983?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

i searched for the seller, but didnt find it here.. 

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Could you look at this? Thanks!

Style: paraty
seller: 2010.georgiapeach
item #:151279807815 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-medium-Paraty-handbag-/151279807815


----------



## Fleur1

Item: Black Bay (?)
Link: None
Pictures are attached

Please let me know if you need anything else.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ofblueskies

Does this look legit? I bought it at the last minute and would really like to know (if possible) before I send the payment. Thanks!

Style: Medium Marcie in Nut
seller: promise1995
item #: 111325204400
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloes-Womans-Medium-Marcie-Purse-in-Nut-Color-/111325204400?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true&pb=6&nma=true&si=ZBt7Oos64jVpbFpSGriRELRrPL0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Lapispore

Item Name: Chloe Clutch Bag
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: seltage01
Link: http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/s388689695

Would appreciate any help.  Thanks so much in advance! (:


----------



## zainah09

Saw a preowned Chloe Paraty bag on sale, it looks authentic but does not have Chloe logo on the outside of the bag and nowhere inside does it say made in italy. Is it possible that the old bags were made this way?


----------



## littlemarvin87

Hello, Chole Experts, can you please help me authenticate my Chole Paraty, thank you in advance for your help and kindness!


----------



## littlemarvin87

More detailed pics!


----------



## littlemarvin87

more


----------



## littlemarvin87

Again, Thank you!


----------



## pink_llama

I'm not sure on this and would really like an expert opinion if anybody can help. Thanks

Item Name: chloe bag
Item Number: 271461850939
Seller ID: tazzamina
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271461850939


----------



## Monski

Hi there - can anyone authenticate this bag for me or tell me what I need to get for it to be authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321380622981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## chancy

Hi, I just received this bag from ****** and just wanted to confirm authenticity. TIA!


----------



## Lescoy

chancy said:


> Hi, I just received this bag from ****** and just wanted to confirm authenticity. TIA!



*Photo of datecode and hologram inside the bag please. *


----------



## Lescoy

Monski said:


> Hi there - can anyone authenticate this bag for me or tell me what I need to get for it to be authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321380622981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



*Seller hasn't shown the detailing - and without that I can't be definitive on authentication I'm afraid.

*


----------



## Lescoy

leeona said:


> Hello lovely ladies, can anyone authenticate this paddy?
> 
> Item Name: paddington
> Item Number: 331175806983
> Seller ID: anastasia_1_a
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331175806983?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> i searched for the seller, but didnt find it here..
> 
> thanks so much in advance!



*Absolutely stunning FAKE*


----------



## Lescoy

Robyn Loraine said:


> Could you look at this? Thanks!
> 
> Style: paraty
> seller: 2010.georgiapeach
> item #:151279807815
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-medium-Paraty-handbag-/151279807815



*Photos are absolutely shocking - not a chance of authenticating this. *


----------



## Lescoy

Fleur1 said:


> Item: Black Bay (?)
> Link: None
> Pictures are attached
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else.
> Thanks in advance



*This looks 'off'. *


----------



## Lescoy

ofblueskies said:


> Does this look legit? I bought it at the last minute and would really like to know (if possible) before I send the payment. Thanks!
> 
> Style: Medium Marcie in Nut
> seller: promise1995
> item #: 111325204400
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloes-Womans-Medium-Marcie-Purse-in-Nut-Color-/111325204400?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true&pb=6&nma=true&si=ZBt7Oos64jVpbFpSGriRELRrPL0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Not enough photos to authenticate.*


----------



## Lescoy

Lapispore said:


> Item Name: Chloe Clutch Bag
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: seltage01
> Link: http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/s388689695
> 
> Would appreciate any help.  Thanks so much in advance! (:



*Looks good IMO.*


----------



## Lescoy

zainah09 said:


> Saw a preowned Chloe Paraty bag on sale, it looks authentic but does not have Chloe logo on the outside of the bag and nowhere inside does it say made in italy. Is it possible that the old bags were made this way?



*Chloe Paraty don't all have Chloe on the outside. Also - there should be a Made in Italy inside - it can be on a small tag - but it should be there. *


----------



## Lescoy

pink_llama said:


> I'm not sure on this and would really like an expert opinion if anybody can help. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: chloe bag
> Item Number: 271461850939
> Seller ID: tazzamina
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271461850939



*Listing isn't available. *


----------



## saralovisa

Hi! I do not know the name of this item. I am about to buy this wallet and got this pictures from the seller. Could someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance! Many greetings Sara


----------



## shahad94

Can auth this one if you can , it feels fake but i wanna make sure 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Elsie-Wet-Sand-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-3S0816-835-1-/161267214089


----------



## shelli1039

Lescoy said:


> Can you get a clear straight on/face forward shot of the Chloe stamping on the outer hardware clip piece at the side. Its in the album but its not straight and there is reflection on it.




Hi Lescoy,

I added a couple more pics (this is the handbag I purchased from Bluefly that I had doubts about).

http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko/library/?sort=3&page=1

Am hoping you can put my mind at ease.


----------



## chynasg

hello! would like to ask for help in authenticating this chloe marcie in large. would really appreciate it. does the marcie really have a color like this? thanks a lot in advance! 

item : chloe marcie - large 
link : http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+marcie&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-16,16


----------



## chynasg

hello! would like to ask for help in authenticating this chloe marcie in large. would really appreciate it. does the marcie really have a color like this? thanks a lot in advance! 

item : chloe marcie - large 
link : http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+marcie&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-16,16


----------



## Lescoy

saralovisa said:


> Hi! I do not know the name of this item. I am about to buy this wallet and got this pictures from the seller. Could someone please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance! Many greetings Sara



*Cant authenticate from the photos which you provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

chynasg said:


> hello! would like to ask for help in authenticating this chloe marcie in large. would really appreciate it. does the marcie really have a color like this? thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> item : chloe marcie - large
> link : http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+marcie&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-16,16



*Can't authenticate based on these photos - need to see the detailing of the bag in order to assist. *


----------



## Lescoy

shahad94 said:


> Can auth this one if you can , it feels fake but i wanna make sure
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Elsie-Wet-Sand-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-3S0816-835-1-/161267214089



*Can't authenticate based on the photos which are provided in the listing as they do not show any of the detailing. *


----------



## Lescoy

shelli1039 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> I added a couple more pics (this is the handbag I purchased from Bluefly that I had doubts about).
> 
> http://s1343.photobucket.com/user/Michelle_Braverman_Pisko/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Am hoping you can put my mind at ease.



*The hologram etc., looks fine. In truth - I personally wouldn't buy from this source - and they do have an extended return policy - so if you aren't happy with it - then you can return. *


----------



## shelli1039

Lescoy said:


> *The hologram etc., looks fine. In truth - I personally wouldn't buy from this source - and they do have an extended return policy - so if you aren't happy with it - then you can return. *



Thanks Lescoy - I think they changed their return policy. All designer bags say final sale on their site and I also contacted them and received the same reply. I won't order from them again now that I did a lot of reading on here.

Thanks again!


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Hi, I just received this bag from ****** and just wanted to confirm authenticity. TIA!











Lescoy said:


> *Photo of datecode and hologram inside the bag please. *



Are these photos ok? I couldn't quite capture the small lettering in the hologram that says.. B2JTJZ


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie. Many thanks!

Item name: Auth Chloe Marcie Hand bag
Item number: 331183553372
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Chlo..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1c13fb5c#shpCntId


----------



## littlemarvin87

littlemarvin87 said:


> Hello, Chole Experts, can you please help me authenticate my Chole Paraty, thank you in advance for your help and kindness!



Can someone please chime in and help me? thank you!


----------



## cc_1028

Please kindly help to authenticate my post on page 167 #2504. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lescoy

cc_1028 said:


> Please kindly help to authenticate my post on page 167 #2504. Thanks a lot!



*If you want to repost the request - *


----------



## cc_1028

Here are the pictures. Thanks.


----------



## cc_1028

more pics.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies, I would greatly appreciate if someone would authenticate this bag for me. I'm new to Chloe and I didn't know that they made a Paraty crossbody.

Name: Chloe mini Paraty Crossbody
Seller: pinkkitten321
Id number : 181397013660
http://******/1hfMtKT
Thanks so much


----------



## luvpandas8

Hi. I really love this bag but i know nothing about chloe. Please let me know if this is authentic. Tia!!! 

White and black marcie
Item Number:
281240277538
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281240277538?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=281240277538&sid=usahappyshop


----------



## PursePrincess24

good morning! please authenticate this for me- based on the sellers feedback i was confident to buy but i am covered just in case: 
description: *CHLOE ALISON SHOULDER BAG HAND BAG LEATHER PINK X BLACK 3S0163 10050979*
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121321143755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
item# 121321143755
seller: brand-works

thanks so much!


----------



## Lescoy

cc_1028 said:


> more pics.



Where was this purchased? Do you have tags/cards?


----------



## Lescoy

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi ladies, I would greatly appreciate if someone would authenticate this bag for me. I'm new to Chloe and I didn't know that they made a Paraty crossbody.
> 
> Name: Chloe mini Paraty Crossbody
> Seller: pinkkitten321
> Id number : 181397013660
> http://******/1hfMtKT
> Thanks so much



*Would like to see the hologram inside the bag.*


----------



## Lescoy

luvpandas8 said:


> Hi. I really love this bag but i know nothing about chloe. Please let me know if this is authentic. Tia!!!
> 
> White and black marcie
> Item Number:
> 281240277538
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281240277538?nav=SEARCH
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=281240277538&sid=usahappyshop



*Looks ok from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

PursePrincess24 said:


> good morning! please authenticate this for me- based on the sellers feedback i was confident to buy but i am covered just in case:
> description: *CHLOE ALISON SHOULDER BAG HAND BAG LEATHER PINK X BLACK 3S0163 10050979*
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121321143755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> item# 121321143755
> seller: brand-works
> 
> thanks so much!



*Hi - seller hasn't shown any of the detailing but more focussed on the areas of the bag which may have a mark or whatever. I suggest you take photos of her when she arrives and post them at which point we can check her more thoroughly.*


----------



## luvpandas8

Lescoy said:


> *Looks ok from the photos provided. *




Thank you so much!


----------



## PursePrincess24

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - seller hasn't shown any of the detailing but more focussed on the areas of the bag which may have a mark or whatever. I suggest you take photos of her when she arrives and post them at which point we can check her more thoroughly.*


will do thanks so much!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Lescoy said:


> *Would like to see the hologram inside the bag.*



Thanks, just heard back from the seller. She said the sticker must have fallen off.  Maybe I should just pass on this one.  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Emzbox

Hi

Would be very grateful if you can please advise on this:

Chloe Purse
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-au...8510?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item2339baf2be

Seller: brandfreak33

Item no: 151292408510

Thanks so much x


----------



## Angsas

Hello ladies,

Please authenticate this bag:

Chloe Paddington
Seller: turkish6911
Item nr: 221430194031
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221430194031 


Thank you so much in advance xxx


----------



## cc_1028

Lescoy said:


> Where was this purchased? Do you have tags/cards?



It was purchased from ebay. No tags/cards come with the bag. 
if you need more pictures on any parts that I did not load up here, please let me know.


Here is the original listing.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cc_1028

Just received another Chloe paraty and I need your opinion, too.  The bag doesn't have any tags/cards. Zipper on inside pocket doesn't have '8' marked.  Thank you Lescoy.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures


----------



## ofblueskies

Hi  If you could give me your opinion, that would be much appreciated!

Name: Chloe Marcie medium black handbag
Seller: babyjune47
Id number :231221352335 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-MARCIE-BAG-SATCHEL-MEDIUM-BLACK-COLOR-LEATHER/231221352335?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D21023%26meid%3D6665865636309348846%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D9336%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D380867082204


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hi. I purchased this used and am thinking of selling . Need to downsize. Before I list it, I want to be sure it is authentic. (I'm 90% sure). 

Item:  medium Paraty
Color:  ?







TIA!!


----------



## celine_soe

Lescoy said:


> *If you want to repost the request - *



Hi, Lescoy

Here is my repost, thank you in advance for your generous help and kindness


----------



## celine_soe

Here are more pictures= )


----------



## ofblueskies

ofblueskies said:


> Hi  If you could give me your opinion, that would be much appreciated!
> 
> Name: Chloe Marcie medium black handbag
> Seller: babyjune47
> Id number :231221352335
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-MARCIE-BAG-SATCHEL-MEDIUM-BLACK-COLOR-LEATHER/231221352335?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.RVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D21023%26meid%3D6665865636309348846%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D9336%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D380867082204



Nevermind this..

I realized it was fake. The hardware of the handles was incorrect and this seller has been mentioned multiple times within the forum as selling fakes. 

Reported it to ebay and it was taken down. Within 24 hours, it went up again under the seller electrame70. I recognize the same flaws. I think this person also has another account under gmcslesierra.


----------



## Lescoy

celine_soe said:


> Here are more pictures= )



*Looks fine from the photos!*


----------



## Emzbox

Hi

Would be very grateful if you can please advise on this:

Chloe Purse
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-aut...item2339baf2be

Seller: brandfreak33

Item no: 151292408510

Thanks so much x


----------



## Lescoy

Emzbox said:


> Hi
> 
> Would be very grateful if you can please advise on this:
> 
> Chloe Purse
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-aut...item2339baf2be
> 
> Seller: brandfreak33
> 
> Item no: 151292408510
> 
> Thanks so much x



*Hi, photos are poor, and based on these, can't be definitive. If you did purchase, then post photos when you receive the item, and we will be happy to recheck.*


----------



## Angsas

Angsas said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Chloe Paddington
> Seller: turkish6911
> Item nr: 221430194031
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221430194031
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance xxx




Bump


----------



## Lescoy

Angsas said:


> Bump



Can't read the datecode tag. Also want to see the main plate - taken straight on - not angled. Not screaming fake - but need to see the detailing more clearly - and in decent light.


----------



## Emzbox

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, photos are poor, and based on these, can't be definitive. If you did purchase, then post photos when you receive the item, and we will be happy to recheck.*


Ok thank you I did purchase and it should arrive tomorrow . So I shall post more pics tom eve 

Thank you x


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi. I purchased this used and am thinking of selling . Need to downsize. Before I list it, I want to be sure it is authentic. (I'm 90% sure).
> 
> Item:  medium Paraty
> Color:  ?
> View attachment 2604222
> View attachment 2604223
> View attachment 2604224
> View attachment 2604225
> View attachment 2604226
> 
> 
> TIA!!




Bump.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello 

I was wondering if anyone knows what pictures are needed to authenticate a cosmetics bag from Chloe? The seller only posted two pictures and none of the inside.


----------



## jennciee

Lescoy (or any experts out there!) could you do me the favor of authenticating this WOC? I won it for less than half the price of retail which aroused some suspicions, and she didn't have a receipt which also didn't help my wariness.

Item Name: Chloe Aurore Wallet on a Chain
eBay item Number: 181402112175 
Seller ID: luvhighfashion888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181402112175

Thank you so much.


----------



## Emzbox

Lescoy said:


> *Hi, photos are poor, and based on these, can't be definitive. If you did purchase, then post photos when you receive the item, and we will be happy to recheck.*


 

Hi

The Purse arrived today so I have taken some more pics. If you wouldnt mind please taking a look?

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## quince30

I really hope someone can help me authenticate a mustard Betty bag i recently bought off an eBay with 100+ sales (shes only sold one bag before, a Prada which the buyer said was real) and 100% feedback. 

The bag arrived and the leather isn't up to the quality i would expect if a chloe and it has a 02-05-53 serial. I went back to seller with my concerns and shes adamant that it cost her a fortune and is genuine. She even said if i thought it was fake she would rather refer it to eBay for their advice, she was so convinced it was genuine??

Please could you take a look and advise? Thanks so much for your time in advance 




















Also I've been given a Bay bag but I'm 99% positive that is a fake as no serial and inner embossed Chloe on inner zip is wonky!!


----------



## dwsj

Hello, is this the right place to authenticate a pair of Chloe shoes?

I'm afraid I have neither the item name nor number, but I believe this is from a Fall 2011 or Fall 2012 collection.

I've already bought it, but I should be able to return it if it's a fake.

Seller: Brand Alley  (Online Retailer)

I've included photos of a document found in the box, it seemed to be tracking the location?

And the part that worries me: the sealing at the top of the boot, is this legit for chloe boots?

It seems decent weight but for chloe I thought the leather would be heavier and thicker. Also, I'm having a cold but there is a weird leather smell - a little vinyl-y, but I'm not used to higher-end stuff and this might be just my nose.

The authentication card has two parts - one written only in english, french and italian, and one on care instructions that has a japanese translation too.

TIA! Also sorry if this is in the wrong thread... I hope it's correct...


----------



## Lescoy

dwsj said:


> Hello, is this the right place to authenticate a pair of Chloe shoes?
> 
> I'm afraid I have neither the item name nor number, but I believe this is from a Fall 2011 or Fall 2012 collection.
> 
> I've already bought it, but I should be able to return it if it's a fake.
> 
> Seller: Brand Alley  (Online Retailer)
> 
> I've included photos of a document found in the box, it seemed to be tracking the location?
> 
> And the part that worries me: the sealing at the top of the boot, is this legit for chloe boots?
> 
> It seems decent weight but for chloe I thought the leather would be heavier and thicker. Also, I'm having a cold but there is a weird leather smell - a little vinyl-y, but I'm not used to higher-end stuff and this might be just my nose.
> 
> The authentication card has two parts - one written only in english, french and italian, and one on care instructions that has a japanese translation too.
> 
> TIA! Also sorry if this is in the wrong thread... I hope it's correct...



*Sorry - unable to assist with these.*


----------



## Lescoy

celine_soe said:


> Here are more pictures= )


*
Looks ok from photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bump.



Hi - can I just remind you that you are not meant to mention the selling of a personal item here.

If you have a full set of photos - then place them into an Album and we can check that for you.


----------



## Lescoy

jennciee said:


> Lescoy (or any experts out there!) could you do me the favor of authenticating this WOC? I won it for less than half the price of retail which aroused some suspicions, and she didn't have a receipt which also didn't help my wariness.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Aurore Wallet on a Chain
> eBay item Number: 181402112175
> Seller ID: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181402112175
> 
> Thank you so much.



*Post photos when  you receive this - as the photos in the listing are dark - and I would like to see the clear detailing on this.*


----------



## Lescoy

quince30 said:


> I really hope someone can help me authenticate a mustard Betty bag i recently bought off an eBay with 100+ sales (shes only sold one bag before, a Prada which the buyer said was real) and 100% feedback.
> 
> The bag arrived and the leather isn't up to the quality i would expect if a chloe and it has a 02-05-53 serial. I went back to seller with my concerns and shes adamant that it cost her a fortune and is genuine. She even said if i thought it was fake she would rather refer it to eBay for their advice, she was so convinced it was genuine??
> 
> Please could you take a look and advise? Thanks so much for your time in advance
> 
> View attachment 2607866
> 
> View attachment 2607871
> 
> View attachment 2607873
> 
> View attachment 2607879
> View attachment 2607881
> 
> View attachment 2607884
> 
> View attachment 2607885
> View attachment 2607886
> 
> View attachment 2607888
> 
> View attachment 2607890
> 
> 
> Also I've been given a Bay bag but I'm 99% positive that is a fake as no serial and inner embossed Chloe on inner zip is wonky!!
> 
> View attachment 2607892



Can't advise on the Bay - as not enough photos. 

The Betty is not authentic.


----------



## salleo

Hi there

I'd really appreciate your thoughts on whether this is an authentic Chloe Marcie please. Cheers!
Sal

*Item name*: Chloe Marcie medium tote handbag

*Item number*:111344767145

*Seller id*:naomigynn

*Link*:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marcie-medium-tote-handbag-/111344767145pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19ecaa50a9


----------



## muneed

Hi please help me review authentication this bag,Thank you very much in advance

item Chloe Black Pebbled Leather Large "Paraty" Satchel Bag

Item number 310929351106

Seller : ********

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/310929351106


----------



## quince30

Lescoy said:


> Can't advise on the Bay - as not enough photos.
> 
> The Betty is not authentic.




Hi, thanks so much for getting back to me, i checked the Betty a bit more and found it has YKK zips on it too - doesn't that normally mean its authentic?


----------



## Emzbox

Emzbox said:


> Hi
> 
> The Purse arrived today so I have taken some more pics. If you wouldnt mind please taking a look?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Emma


 

Hi, Just wondered if you can please advise on the purse I received this week ? thanks


----------



## Deesie2000

Hi
I'd really appreciate your thoughts on whether this is an authentic or not.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Authentic Satchel Bag, millitary Pebbled leather, gold hardware
eBay item Number: 271461976789 
Seller ID:2013-pos
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f34650ad5


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Emzbox

Emzbox said:


> Hi, Just wondered if you can please advise on the purse I received this week ? thanks


 

Pics are on post 2578 (prev page) thanks


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this Chloe paraty bag? Thanks a lot


----------



## Cocotumi

Another pics


----------



## Cocotumi

Another pics. Sorry... Thanks a lot


----------



## celine_soe

Lescoy said:


> *
> Looks ok from photos provided. *



 Thank you so much! Lescoy! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## 1kellyjg

Please could you authenticate this see by chloe butterfly bag for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jennciee

jennciee said:


> Lescoy (or any experts out there!) could you do me the favor of authenticating this WOC? I won it for less than half the price of retail which aroused some suspicions, and she didn't have a receipt which also didn't help my wariness.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Aurore Wallet on a Chain
> eBay item Number: 181402112175
> Seller ID: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181402112175
> 
> Thank you so much.


**Update: Here are the pictures that I took myself Lescoy. I have to separate the photos through several replies because of the number of photos. Thank you for your help.*


----------



## jennciee

jennciee said:


> Lescoy (or any experts out there!) could you do me the favor of authenticating this WOC? I won it for less than half the price of retail which aroused some suspicions, and she didn't have a receipt which also didn't help my wariness.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Aurore Wallet on a Chain
> eBay item Number: 181402112175
> Seller ID: luvhighfashion888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181402112175
> 
> Thank you so much.



**Update: Here are the pictures that I took myself Lescoy. I have to separate the photos through several replies because of the number of photos. Thank you for your help.*


----------



## amn3

Hi Lescoy,

I'll be grateful if you could please authenticate this Chloe Marcie I got from the seller elady on ebay.
There are some photos in the listing as well as more that I've attached here. The monogram sticker is missing.

Item Name: Auth Chloe Marcie Hand bag Leather Dark Red(BF063168)
Item number: 331183553372
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Many Thanks


----------



## leeona

Lescoy said:


> *Absolutely stunning FAKE*



Thought so, thank you so much lescoy - i  really appreciate your help!


----------



## mills

Hi Lescoy, and everyone!
After moving on my Marcie hobo I'm on the hunt for a satchel with cross body strap, could you check out this one for me? Thanks in advance. I might need to ask for a photo of the hologram, or is that not necessary?


Item Name: Chloe Marcie medium tan leather handbag
Item Number: 301181347785
Seller ID: vista2403 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ma...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item461fcea7c9&_uhb=1


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, please help again to authenticate these two paraty. Thanks in advance!

Bag1  part 1


----------



## cc_1028

Bag1 part 2


----------



## cc_1028

Bag2 part 1


----------



## cc_1028

Bag2 part 2


----------



## Emzbox

Hi

I just wondered if you may take a look at the pics I posted last week of the Chloe Purse I won on ebay 

Pics are on post 2578 

If it is a fake then I think I need to start the returns process soon

Thanks


----------



## mills

mills said:


> Hi Lescoy, and everyone!
> After moving on my Marcie hobo I'm on the hunt for a satchel with cross body strap, could you check out this one for me? Thanks in advance. I might need to ask for a photo of the hologram, or is that not necessary?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie medium tan leather handbag
> Item Number: 301181347785
> Seller ID: vista2403
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ma...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item461fcea7c9&_uhb=1



Extra pics... The hologram is missing from the back of the data code tag.


----------



## mills

mills said:


> Extra pics... The hologram is missing from the back of the data code tag.



Sorry having probs uploading pics....


----------



## mills

Ignore this post... Same photo


----------



## mills

....


----------



## mills

mills said:


> And the last one... Sorry for posting all these separately, not sure why I couldn't upload them all in one post.



Ok here goes... Again...


----------



## mills

Last one.... 
Well that was terrible wasn't it! Sorry again!


----------



## Keii2345

Hiya I was wondering if some chloe shoes are made in Italy I seem to have a genuine pair of chloe shoes but I'm not a hundred percent sure. Also it says made in Italy on the inside of the dust bag thank you!


----------



## lnw85

Hi ladies - 

Would you mind having a look at this listing and letting me know if this bag appears to be authentic?  My first adventure into trying to buy a premiere designer bag was a Chloe Paddington from eBay and I wound up with a terrible fake - don't want to be the fool who makes the same mistake twice.

TIA!

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Paddington Shoulder Bag Gray Color
Item Number: 151304165071
Seller ID: luc_aison_boy
Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...071?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a6e56cf


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! Can anyone confirm authenticity on these chunky heeled pumps? Thanks so much.


----------



## sammi1981

Is this real?
Chloe Paraty Brown Leather Small Satchel

Item: Chloe Paraty Brown Leather Small Satchel 3S0024-043-19P
http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0024-043-19p.html


----------



## lobsterr

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this small Chloe paraty bag? Thank you in advance


----------



## lovecue2bags

Hi Ladies - 


Please help me authenticate this - having serious doubts about it now - listing's ended and I just received it.
The zipper pulls are blank  - however, my brown Edith same style is same - no Lampo or YKK stamped on it.
Main concern is the feel of the leather of this bag, the heatstamp "tag" inside the bag and date tag.


I can't post pics as my camera is not with me.


Item Name: Chloe Edith
Seller: Kenmore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251527900342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Thanks in advance.


----------



## blkbrd

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag / Marcie Horseshoe Crossbody Satchel Bag

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271493905790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## lulu.sniper

Hello 

I just received this Chloe Paraty from the seller. This is my first Chloe purchase. Can you please help with the authentication? There is no hologram or the small leather tag inside the purse. The seller has even sent a photostat copy of the Saks Receipt and the retailer price tags. I am nervous because of the missing hologram and the little piece of leather tag with the serial number 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161311536113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jacico

Hoping someone can help me with this mini crossbody Marcie. Thank you, in advance!


----------



## lulu.sniper

lulu.sniper said:


> Hello
> 
> I just received this Chloe Paraty from the seller. This is my first Chloe purchase. Can you please help with the authentication? There is no hologram or the small leather tag inside the purse. The seller has even sent a photostat copy of the Saks Receipt and the retailer price tags. I am nervous because of the missing hologram and the little piece of leather tag with the serial number
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161311536113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Ok I did find the leather tab sewn into the interior zipper pocket. It says made in Italy but still there is no date code/serial number and no hologram. Can someone please help me with authentication? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Lescoy

lulu.sniper said:


> Hello
> 
> I just received this Chloe Paraty from the seller. This is my first Chloe purchase. Can you please help with the authentication? There is no hologram or the small leather tag inside the purse. The seller has even sent a photostat copy of the Saks Receipt and the retailer price tags. I am nervous because of the missing hologram and the little piece of leather tag with the serial number
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161311536113?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



*Can you provide a photo of the datecode tag please?
Also - the barcoding/colour information on the circular Chloe card tag.

*


----------



## Lescoy

jacico said:


> Hoping someone can help me with this mini crossbody Marcie. Thank you, in advance!
> View attachment 2626575
> View attachment 2626577
> View attachment 2626578
> View attachment 2626579
> View attachment 2626581
> View attachment 2626584
> View attachment 2626587
> View attachment 2626588
> View attachment 2626589



*Looks good from the photos - congratulations *


----------



## Lescoy

blkbrd said:


> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag / Marcie Horseshoe Crossbody Satchel Bag
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271493905790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



*Looks good from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

lovecue2bags said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this - having serious doubts about it now - listing's ended and I just received it.
> The zipper pulls are blank  - however, my brown Edith same style is same - no Lampo or YKK stamped on it.
> Main concern is the feel of the leather of this bag, the heatstamp "tag" inside the bag and date tag.
> 
> 
> I can't post pics as my camera is not with me.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Edith
> Seller: Kenmore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251527900342?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



*Zippers don't have to be marked. Need to see the bag which you have received.

The bag in the photos is not authentic. Edith wasn't 'born' in 2005 - so that is a major issue. 
*


----------



## Lescoy

Keii2345 said:


> Hiya I was wondering if some chloe shoes are made in Italy I seem to have a genuine pair of chloe shoes but I'm not a hundred percent sure. Also it says made in Italy on the inside of the dust bag thank you!



*Yes they are - but can't authenticate based on a one photo. *


----------



## amn3

amn3 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> I'll be grateful if you could please authenticate this Chloe Marcie I got from the seller elady on ebay.
> There are some photos in the listing as well as more that I've attached here. The monogram sticker is missing.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Chloe Marcie Hand bag Leather Dark Red(BF063168)
> Item number: 331183553372
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi Lescoy,

Bumping my request for authentication, many thanks again!


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *Can you provide a photo of the datecode tag please?
> Also - the barcoding/colour information on the circular Chloe card tag.
> 
> *



Thanks for your response! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the purse. Anyways there is no date code. I mean I could not find any numbers stamped anywhere including the small "Made in Italy" tab. Even "Chloe" is not stamped on the front of the bag, though I am not sure if it is supposed to have the name on the diamond embossing. Also the round paper Chloe tag does not have any color code, it's blank at the back. Only the Saks tag has the color as Onyx. Also everyone is talking about this YKK zipper pull. I am not sure if I have any such thing. Please bear with my questions as I am new to Chloe


----------



## Lescoy

amn3 said:


> Hi Lescoy,
> 
> Bumping my request for authentication, many thanks again!



*Hi - based on the photos in the eBay listing this is authentic.

The hologram does detach - makes it questionable on a resale - but there isn't anything 'off' with this Marcie. 
*


----------



## lulu.sniper

lulu.sniper said:


> Thanks for your response! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the purse. Anyways there is no date code. I mean I could not find any numbers stamped anywhere including the small "Made in Italy" tab. Even "Chloe" is not stamped on the front of the bag, though I am not sure if it is supposed to have the name on the diamond embossing. Also the round paper Chloe tag does not have any color code, it's blank at the back. Only the Saks tag has the color as Onyx. Also everyone is talking about this YKK zipper pull. I am not sure if I have any such thing. Please bear with my questions as I am new to Chloe



More photos


----------



## Lescoy

lulu.sniper said:


> Thanks for your response! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about the purse. Anyways there is no date code. I mean I could not find any numbers stamped anywhere including the small "Made in Italy" tab. Even "Chloe" is not stamped on the front of the bag, though I am not sure if it is supposed to have the name on the diamond embossing. Also the round paper Chloe tag does not have any color code, it's blank at the back. Only the Saks tag has the color as Onyx. Also everyone is talking about this YKK zipper pull. I am not sure if I have any such thing. Please bear with my questions as I am new to Chloe



*Hi

I'm not talking about YKK zipper pull. The zipper can be unmarked. If you are concerned, check the zipper - the cursor which moves along the zip itself. Look at that from the side, and there MAY be letters of YKK stamped on the part which is curved. The other option is actually on the back of the zipperhead - but with YKK it would normally be on that side view. 

There MUST be a datecode inside that bag. 

Chloe Paraty doesn't always have Chloe on the outside - so that isn't a problem. 
*


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> I'm not talking about YKK zipper pull. The zipper can be unmarked. If you are concerned, check the zipper - the cursor which moves along the zip itself. Look at that from the side, and there MAY be letters of YKK stamped on the part which is curved. The other option is actually on the back of the zipperhead - but with YKK it would normally be on that side view.
> 
> There MUST be a datecode inside that bag.
> 
> Chloe Paraty doesn't always have Chloe on the outside - so that isn't a problem.
> *



I agree and that's what is making me so doubtful. But there is no date code anywhere to be found. I turned the purse inside out but there is no date code. The leather is soft and mooshy, the hardware is beautiful, the stitches are perfect. But there is no date code.


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> I'm not talking about YKK zipper pull. The zipper can be unmarked. If you are concerned, check the zipper - the cursor which moves along the zip itself. Look at that from the side, and there MAY be letters of YKK stamped on the part which is curved. The other option is actually on the back of the zipperhead - but with YKK it would normally be on that side view.
> 
> There MUST be a datecode inside that bag.
> 
> Chloe Paraty doesn't always have Chloe on the outside - so that isn't a problem.
> *



More photo of the other side of the leather tab


----------



## Lescoy

lulu.sniper said:


> More photo of the other side of the leather tab



*The only time you may get an item without a datecode is if it were a sample or a gift. I've had them - but I've not seen a produced item for retail without a datecode tag/datecode. We have seen some odd things - Chloe QC isn't the best - 

Can you do me a favour? Can you load all of the photos you have of the item into a Photobucket Album (or similar) and post up the link. That way we have all of the photos in the one place?
*


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> I'm not talking about YKK zipper pull. The zipper can be unmarked. If you are concerned, check the zipper - the cursor which moves along the zip itself. Look at that from the side, and there MAY be letters of YKK stamped on the part which is curved. The other option is actually on the back of the zipperhead - but with YKK it would normally be on that side view.
> 
> There MUST be a datecode inside that bag.
> 
> Chloe Paraty doesn't always have Chloe on the outside - so that isn't a problem.
> *



Photo of the lining taken out. No leather tab with date code. Is it a very fine fake? Can I go to Saks and verify since seller has sent a receipt? This is so disturbing. I do love the purse already with its military strap


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *The only time you may get an item without a datecode is if it were a sample or a gift. I've had them - but I've not seen a produced item for retail without a datecode tag/datecode. We have seen some odd things - Chloe QC isn't the best -
> 
> Can you do me a favour? Can you load all of the photos you have of the item into a Photobucket Album (or similar) and post up the link. That way we have all of the photos in the one place?
> *



Let me know if this works

http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Nandini_Gogoi/library/


----------



## Lescoy

lulu.sniper said:


> Let me know if this works
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Nandini_Gogoi/library/



*Hi

Yes this works. I need to check the photos - I will - but it might not be right away. Did you get a dustbag?
*


----------



## lulu.sniper

Yes Chloe dustbag is also included. Also I have been communicating with the seller and she has been extremely helpful. She bought it from ebay too. Keeping my fingers crossed. And thanks a ton Lescoy for responding to my paranoia. You are a lifesaver


----------



## amn3

Lescoy said:


> *Hi - based on the photos in the eBay listing this is authentic.
> 
> The hologram does detach - makes it questionable on a resale - but there isn't anything 'off' with this Marcie.
> *


So happy and relieved to know that the bag is authentic, especially since this was the color that I always wanted...thanks Lescoy


----------



## isorensen

Hello, I purchased this Chloe bag used a few years ago on ebay but I can't locate my original sales transaction.  I wanted to resell this on ebay now, but when I was taking photos of the bag, I realized there is no Chloe tag, though there is a leather tag with the following serial number "03-08-53" with "12" below.  Can someone please let me know if this is an authentic Chloe bag and if so, whether you know the style of the bag?  Appreciate your help!!!


----------



## jacico

Lescoy said:


> *Looks good from the photos - congratulations *




Thank you so much, Lescoy &#128144; Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## blkbrd

Lescoy said:


> *Looks good from the photos provided. *


Thank you so much for your help, Lescoy!


----------



## jennciee

jennciee said:


> **Update: Here are the pictures that I took myself Lescoy. I have to separate the photos through several replies because of the number of photos. Thank you for your help.*




*Bump* don't forget about me


----------



## Runnerbannie

Could someone help authenticate this paraty?  There is no serial number. Seller states first version did not gave serial numbers.  Thanks in advance
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261484194997?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Keii2345

Hiya I apologise for only posting one picture! I'm trying to get the hang of this lovely site ) I posted the pictures on photo bucket as it might be easier to identify if the chloe shoes I've brought are fake or not! Thank you in advance ) .  http://s272.photobucket.com/user/JaJa23_2008/slideshow/Chloe shoes


----------



## disco189

Ladies, could you please take look this one ?  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Pararty (Medium)
Seller: Reseller Shop
Link: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.164.HjtSGU&id=39164354680&_u=okn59r8138


----------



## lulu.sniper

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> Yes this works. I need to check the photos - I will - but it might not be right away. Did you get a dustbag?
> *



Hi

Any updates on this one?

Thanks


----------



## lettuce_2010

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! Can anyone confirm authenticity on these chunky heeled pumps? Thanks so much.


Did I get skipped? Is it no shoes on this thread? If so, might anyone know of a source that can comment on Chloe shoes? Thanks so much.


----------



## Keii2345

lettuce I don't think people have skipped you, I think people have really busy lives!  just remain patient and I'm sure someone will get back to you in time.


----------



## mills

mills said:


> Hi Lescoy, and everyone!
> After moving on my Marcie hobo I'm on the hunt for a satchel with cross body strap, could you check out this one for me? Thanks in advance. I might need to ask for a photo of the hologram, or is that not necessary?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie medium tan leather handbag
> Item Number: 301181347785
> Seller ID: vista2403
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ma...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item461fcea7c9&_uhb=1


 
Just to update you and save the girls some work......
No need to authenticate this Marcie, I am happy it was Authentic and the seller was lovely but I decided to purchase new from store, so not needing it authenticated and the auction has finished.


----------



## cc_1028

hi Lescoy, would you please kindly review my posts on page 174? There are many pictures I uploaded for two paraty bags. I tried to re-post them again but the website is extremely slow today. I can make an online album for you to review if that's more convenient to you.  Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## disco189

*Hi Ladies, kindly please help to take look this paraty.  Please ignore my post on upper this page as that paraty is already sold.  Thanks in advance!*

*Item Name:  Paraty medium size
**Item Number: N/A*
*Seller ID: Duhongweiwei*
*Link: *
*http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-2090983757.37.AMk7Bm&id=38573377557*


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi Lescoy,

Can you please help me to authenticate the Chloe bag : I've put pictures on post 2592, 2593 and 2594 page 173.
Sorry I've tried to put pictures here again but I don't arrived 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi there, knowledgeable ladies! I received a Chloe today and would like your help authenticating and/or identifying it. I've been researching and haven't found anything on this style... Any help would be EXTREMELY appreciated!!! 

It's seen some wear, as is obvious in the pictures, but I'm hoping someone will be able to help me out!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## disco189

Ladies, could you please also take look this one ? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Hobo (Large)
Seller: 13923770468
Link: http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?id=38687158421&spm=a230r.1.14.13.lCImyj


----------



## jennciee

jennciee said:


> **Update: Here are the pictures that I took myself Lescoy. I have to separate the photos through several replies because of the number of photos. Thank you for your help.*


Bump!


----------



## pennydreadful

Hi ladies!! Here are a few more pictures of the bag I'm trying to identify/authenticate... I hope these are more helpful to you )


----------



## californiagal28

I'd be very grateful if someone could authenticate this chloe wallet:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...ZsL1wZm9Dvi0eYVF7gpWc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks.


----------



## js7.violet

Can you authenticate?

Chloe Marcie
Seller: jenn.jian (0 )
Item #: 291162443848
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291162443848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi Lescoy,

Could you please help me to authenticate the Chloe bag : I've put pictures on post 2592, 2593 and 2594 page 173.
Sorry I've tried to put pictures here again but I don't arrived 

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## pink_llama

Item Name: Chloe Handbag Beige
Item Number: 231246544361
Seller ID: stealthclub
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231246544361?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If anybody can identify/name this bag as well as authenticating that would be very helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## pink_llama

Item Name: CHLOE Large Brown Leather Handbag
Item Number: 141308821118
Seller ID: emmamazing
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141308821118?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any thoughts on this one also? I can't work out if this is missing a padlock?


----------



## Skylar210

Hey guys!

Could you please authenticate this for me?

Item Name: 100% Auth chloe Black Paddington Lock Handbag Or Money Back!!!
Item Number: 321420702108
Seller ID: chloeobsessions
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321420702108?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sara68

Hi!
Can anyone help me to authenticate this Chloe Edith bag?
CHLOE MADE IN ITALY
( Lambskin).
DATE CODE: 03-05-53
Thanks!


----------



## Lkim802

Does anyone know how hard it would be to get a paraty that has loose stitching on the side where the long straps r resewn?


----------



## jandals

Hi guys, could someone take a look at this one for me? I'm 99% sure it's real but need it confirmed by other eyes!

Chloe Medium Paraty Bag Bone
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181429437093?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
seller: natasha_reloves
id: 181429437093


----------



## sara68

Hi!
Can anyone help me to authenticate this Chloe Edith bag?
CHLOE MADE IN ITALY
( Lambskin).
DATE CODE: 03-05-53
Some more pics...
Thanks!

IMG]http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?pictureid=92420&albumid=9787&dl=1337707074&thumb=1[/IMG]










http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=9787&pictureid=92420


----------



## Lescoy

sara68 said:


> Hi!
> Can anyone help me to authenticate this Chloe Edith bag?
> CHLOE MADE IN ITALY
> ( Lambskin).
> DATE CODE: 03-05-53
> Thanks!



*Its not an Edith, its a Silverado. Looks ok from the photos provided. *


----------



## Lescoy

Lkim802 said:


> Does anyone know how hard it would be to get a paraty that has loose stitching on the side where the long straps r resewn?



*Take it to Chloe and they may be able to help. Failing that a good leather repair store. *


----------



## sara68

Lescoy said:


> *Its not an Edith, its a Silverado. Looks ok from the photos provided. *



Thanks a lot!
-Sara-


----------



## 1123

Hi ladies, I purchased a Chloe Paraty (medium) from a very reputable reseller a few months back. However, after looking at the serial number I noticed that it is a 9 digit # and it is worrying me. I also noticed that the heatstamping is very light. If you could please authenticate when you have a chance, it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.

http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...c-2e59-4c7c-bdee-5abce3bbd634_zps01135a13.jpg
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...2-92d7-405a-9712-408426774745_zps1b88f2b6.jpg
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...6-0b92-4a5f-b6e1-b31f63c70780_zps9706d3c6.jpg

Additionally, if you google the serial number, there are two other Chloe Paratys (of the same color, different sizes) that were sold by other resellers with the same serial number. I don't know if that is of any help but just thought I'd share.

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=chloe-paraty-small-shoulder-bag-twilight-grey
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-twilight-grey-calfskin-leather-large-paraty-bag.html

Thank you again!


----------



## mecheers

Please take a look at this if possible. Thanks! 

Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Satchel Rock
Seller: modern_123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151313621821?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lovejimmychoo

Lescoy said:


> *Hi
> 
> Yes this works. I need to check the photos - I will - but it might not be right away. Did you get a dustbag?
> *


Hi Lescoy, I was curious as to your opinion on the authenticity of this bag?  Thank you!


----------



## lovejimmychoo

lulu.sniper said:


> Let me know if this works
> 
> http://s1273.photobucket.com/user/Nandini_Gogoi/library/


Lescoy, I do not think my last posts shows which post I am inquiring about.  I am curious if the bag Lulu.Sniper inquired about is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## namie

Hi. Can anyone comment on this?

Chloe paddington
no. 111377797918
Seller: susanann888
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111377797918?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lisagravy

Item Name: Chloé Silverado Medium Handbag Serial ID SA 51-03-05-54
Item Number: 191208334277
Seller ID: emapatz78
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Silverado-Medium-Handbag-Serial-ID-SA-51-03-05-54-/191208334277?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=MIoYu5W6%252Fjc4ZdGI9Q1hUie3ZUs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

....Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? Not sure if it's real or not!

Thanks


----------



## lulu.sniper

lovejimmychoo said:


> Lescoy, I do not think my last posts shows which post I am inquiring about.  I am curious if the bag Lulu.Sniper inquired about is authentic? Thank you.


Thanks! I am still waiting for a response from someone


----------



## lulu.sniper

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Black Color Leather Satchel
Item Number: 161321147404
Seller ID: magpulsticker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161321147404?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hi

Another Chloe purse i bought on ebay that i need help with. I received this purse yesterday and i have a 14 day window to return it. Can someone please help me with the authenticity?

The purse looks and feels authentic based on the leather, stitches, authenticity card, hologram but the hardware look a little iffy. The hardware at bottom of the zipper (where the zippers come unattached) has a little pattern in my purse. But all the purses i have seen in the stores and in ebay have a solid/plain head. Also the hardware ring holding the short round straps has "Chloe" written from top to bottom but all other marcies have it with Chloe starting from bottom (where is leather part of the bag is attached) to the top. Please let me know if i am nitpicking or is that a real issue?

Thanks


----------



## MrsBurge

Item Name: No idea!..despite scouring the internet

Dodgy hardware and stitching, but leather smells, feels and looks real. Good weight and balance.
No datecode.
In many ways must be fake, but just can't quite dismiss. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## newbie7

Hello,

Please help authenticate my bag.

Item Name: Betty (?) 
Photos: taken by me

















The card & sticker numbers matches and it says C.1.25111580 15 80

Thank you very much!


----------



## the_wendy_house

Evening,

I have a slightly random vintage one for consideration. It isn't in the listing at the start of the thread to say what photos you'd require, and I'm not sure how old of a model it is and whether it should have a hologram and so on. Please do let me know if you need additional pictures though.

Item Name: Chloe bag - white leather and snakeskin, chain strap
Item Number: 251553515388
Seller ID: northy06
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bag-white-leather-and-snakeskin-chain-strap-/251553515388?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a91c2077c 

Many thanks if you're able to offer any advice around this.

-Wendy


----------



## namie

MrsBurge said:


> Item Name: No idea!..despite scouring the internet
> 
> Dodgy hardware and stitching, but leather smells, feels and looks real. Good weight and balance.
> No datecode.
> In many ways must be fake, but just can't quite dismiss.
> Thank you in advance.




It is a fake Elvire. You do a search for Elvire and you can see what I mean.


----------



## MrsBurge

Thanks Namie. ISWYM. Disappointing, but not unexpected.


----------



## girlintheblue

Can anyone please authenticate this chloe marcie small cross body on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271519685179?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## girlintheblue

Can anyone tell me if this chloe marcie medium in nut is authentic? 

Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331231962994?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: nucmee 

Item: 331231962994


Thanks!!
http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/wink.gif


----------



## Juststarting

Hi,

Could someone help me please. I'm not sure if this is real due to a very low starting price also it will only be my second Chloe and first was brought through consignment so authenticity was guaranteed.

Item: Chloe paddington bowler bag

Seller: 	loanodd (260)

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281358838582?nav=SEARCH


I'd really really appreciate some help as I don't know what I should be asking to see of if you guys can tell from looking at the pictures  thanks so much in advance


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi Lescoy,

I hope that you will answer me one day as this is the fourth time I post my request.

Can you please help me to authenticate the Chloe bag : I've put pictures on post 2592, 2593 and 2594 page 173.
Sorry I tried to put pictures here again but I don't arrived.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Andie04

Hi Lescoy,

Could you please help me authenticate a Marcie I'd like to buy from a friend? Below are the photos she sent me. I really hope it's not a fake.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## neverandever

mecheers said:


> Please take a look at this if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Satchel Rock
> Seller: modern_123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151313621821?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I was looking at this too! Beautiful color but I am skeptical...


----------



## neverandever

I saw this gorgeous bag on Bonanza, but I know how dodgy sites like that can be. Could anyone be so kind as to authenticate it?

Chloe Paraty - Medium Tote
Seller: melouie328
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-Chloe-Chlo-Paraty-Medium-Beige-Pink-Tote-Bag-Shoulder-Leather-Gold-HW/169961165?gpid=50814102541&gpkwd=&goog_pla=1&gclid=CjkKEQjwiPWcBRCTj_-Vz8fE3cMBEiQAZIMSUlwc5c6KQOT1AzECdZuULS1aufJD_kEBe2EMWVfLUbHw_wcB

She included about 15 photos in the listing and I would feel bad posting them all as I would take up a ton of space! Thank you in advance


----------



## hautecouturelov

Appreciate your kind assistance to authenticate this cyclamen chloe paraty

Item: Chloe paraty in cyclamen
listing:http://deluxemall.com/swap-our-handbags/181724-cyclamen-paraty-small-up-swap-sale.html
seller:foxxiecheeks
number: 181724
comments: nil

Thanks!


----------



## ponypie

Thanks in advance!

Item name: Chloe Edith
Seller ID: santafe87501

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-CHL...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418281d94a


----------



## lolotte2013

Please authenticate this:
*Item Name:Chloe Large Paraty Bag Black*
*Item Number:462baf470*
*Seller ID:Jeze2074*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Large...120?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4621baf470*


----------



## lolotte2013

Could you Please authenticate this one as well:
Thankssss
Item Name:Authentic Chloe Marcie Large Satchel Nut Color LeatherAuthentic Chloe Marcie Large Satchel Nut Color Leather 
Seller ID:11stamo
Link :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151327223739


----------



## girlintheblue

Please please please authenticate. I don't want to waste money on a fake  

AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG MEDIUM NUT BROWN 

Seller: nucmee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331231962994?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: 331231962994

MANY THANKS!!


----------



## girlintheblue

and this one too... 

Chloe "Marcie" Medium Calfskin Leather Handbag in Nut

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321431969278?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: mdddc

Item:321431969278

THANKS!


----------



## edcat99

Please see this blue medium marcie, it's sold on a forum, thx!
Item Name : medium marcie
Link (if available): http://bbs.dealmoon.com/thread-542956-1-1.html


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi Lescoy,

I hope that you will answer me one day as this is the fouth time I post my request.

Can you please help me to authenticate the Chloe bag : I've put pictures on post 2592, 2593 and 2594 page 173.
Sorry I tried to put pictures here again but I don't arrived.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## lolotte2013

Hello,
I posted a previous post to authenticate the Marcie bag and the auction is ending soon
Could you help me out pleaaaaase?
TIA!!!


----------



## caki730

Hello, experts! Can I have some help in having this Paddington authenticated?

Chloe Orange Leather Paddington Large Tote Bag 

Seller: salwaya87

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271471061122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item: 271471061122

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## neverandever

mecheers said:


> Please take a look at this if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Satchel Rock
> Seller: modern_123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151313621821?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I'm not someone who authenticates, but after looking at this person's eBay feedback I would advise against it. Does not sell designer items, and has one neutral feedback regarding the same purse:

Neutral feedback rating	
Promptly responded to my concerns about the purse I received & offered refund.	Buyer: g***m 
 Chloe Paraty Medium Bag Satchel Rock (#151292717025)	US $935.00	View Item

Wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## lolotte2013

Pleaaaaase pleaaaaase forget my past request and just relate to this one 
the auction ends tomorrow !!!
Item Name:Chloé Marcie Medium Shoulder BagChloé Marcie Medium Shoulder Bag 
Seller ID :aheigo
Link :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231258457770?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am joining you as well pictures of the tags I asked :


----------



## neverandever

lolotte2013 said:


> Pleaaaaase pleaaaaase forget my past request and just relate to this one
> the auction ends tomorrow !!!
> Item Name:Chloé Marcie Medium Shoulder BagChloé Marcie Medium Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID :aheigo
> Link :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231258457770?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I am joining you as well pictures of the tags I asked :




If an authenticator does not reply, I would urge you to use a 3rd party service like Authenticate4u if you are set on this bag because I see two huge red flags:

1. No feedback for seller
2. Low starting price, especially given the listed condition


----------



## lolotte2013

Thank you very much neverandever!!
The listing ends today, can an authentificator help me pleaaaaaaaase


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi 

I hope that someone'll help me one day as I've posted  my request many times here. 

Can you please help me to authenticate the Chloe bag : I've put pictures on post 2592, 2593 and 2594 page 173.
Sorry I tried to put pictures here again but I don't arrived.

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## kajagavin

Hi! I'm new to this forum. I'm thinking of buying this Chloé Paddington bag, and I was wondering if anyone could please help me authenticate it  http://chloeeeeee.blogg.no/1403262814_20062014.html

I hope that someone will help me!!


----------



## eritrejo

hi there! 

could you help me please to authenticate this?

Item Name:Chloe handbag
Item Number:452699594
Seller ID: MYA, Mayra Arriaga
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-452699594-bolsa-chloemya-_JM

Thank you!!!


----------



## mlr88

Hi, can you please help me with this one? Since i don't own a Chloe bag don't have a good idea of it is the real thing or not. 
I just won the auction but having my doubts before paying.

Item Name: Chloé Marcie Medium Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 231258457770
Seller ID: aheigo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...1AYvHiVNn6sgxhn%2BChs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

Please help im in love with chloe marcie.


----------



## lolotte2013

Could you please help me with this CHloe:.
Item name: authentic Chloe Marcie Medium brown
Seller ID:nucmee
Link :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331240758680?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lolotte2013

Hi Hi,
It's been 3 posts that I posted with no reaction from authenticator.
Is there any reason??
Has the forum stop working???
I'd like to post a new one.....Should I ? Or will it be ignored as well....
Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## saintgermain

Hi, I purchased a Chloe handbag from a consignment shop and was wondering if it is authentic. I would be so grateful for a reply from an authenticator. Thank you in advance!



<p>

<p>

<p>

<P>

<p>

<p>


----------



## Jador3dior

HI GIRLS! please help me with these boots.. I already bought them but just want to make sure no glaring fake signs before I get them... I'll add better photos I take myself when I receive (if I do!)

Thanks!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261511472990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: clementinepuff 
Item: boot


thank you!


----------



## Cocotumi

Hi,
Any authenticator to help here?  Because any answer  for so much people asking for help every day...
Is this forum still working? 
Thanks if you can tell


----------



## AllthingsLV

Item Name:  Chloe Marcie ~ Medium

 Item Number:  231266062169

 Seller ID: jamoni**

 Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231266062169


----------



## cam37

hi please could you take a look at this chloe paraty


item title: chloe paraty handbag
seller id :johnagaskin
item number:231270812412
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231270812412?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


many thanks


----------



## Valeriee

I have posted this question in the General Chloe forum hoping to get some answers but haven't been very successful, so I will try here.  I should have come here in the first place.  


I have a pair of Chloe sunglasses - model number CL2238.  All the stampings on it are accurate except that it is missing the inscription "Made in France."  I wanted to know whether this is common with some models of Chloe sunglasses?


I searched around the authentication forum and found that two years ago a different member had also posted the same question about the same sunglasses model - except that hers were tortoise and mine are black.  She provided photos of her sunglasses and everything looks exactly the same as in my case.  The expert who authenticated her sunglasses stated that "the stampings look fine."  The fact that the "Made in France" inscription was missing did not appear to raise any red flags.


Here is the link to the posts in which the members sunglasses were authenticated - the photos are visible.


http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...se-read-rules-use-format-post-588674-513.html


The member provides the photos in post 7689 and the expert responds in post 7690.


Your help would be greatly appreciated as this has been bothering me for some time now.  I know that there was some discrepancy with Chloe sunglasses because they changed manufacturers around two years ago.


----------



## Tiggr

Valeriee said:


> I have posted this question in the General Chloe forum hoping to get some answers but haven't been very successful, so I will try here.  I should have come here in the first place.
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Chloe sunglasses - model number CL2238.  All the stampings on it are accurate except that it is missing the inscription "Made in France."  I wanted to know whether this is common with some models of Chloe sunglasses?
> 
> 
> I searched around the authentication forum and found that two years ago a different member had also posted the same question about the same sunglasses model - except that hers were tortoise and mine are black.  She provided photos of her sunglasses and everything looks exactly the same as in my case.  The expert who authenticated her sunglasses stated that "the stampings look fine."  The fact that the "Made in France" inscription was missing did not appear to raise any red flags.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the posts in which the members sunglasses were authenticated - the photos are visible.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...se-read-rules-use-format-post-588674-513.html
> 
> 
> The member provides the photos in post 7689 and the expert responds in post 7690.
> 
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated as this has been bothering me for some time now.  I know that there was some discrepancy with Chloe sunglasses because they changed manufacturers around two years ago.


Hi


----------



## Tiggr

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Chloe thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in    this thread.
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.*
> 
> In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


Hi


 Could you please authenticate this wallet please.


 Name: Chloe Portefeuille Wallet
 Listing # : 251571143412
 I.D. : itsnotahickey
 Working Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251571143...84.m1438.l2649


 Item ends in a couple of days and any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bags_ftw

Hi! Can you help me authenticate this pls?


----------



## bags_ftw

Here's another view 
M still trying to get additional pics from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## bags_ftw

More pics


----------



## bags_ftw

And this


----------



## bags_ftw

And the strap 

Thanks!


----------



## frstore2

Hi, I'm guessing this probably isn't real but thought maybe. A friend just hand me downed this bag to me. It is missing the lock. And I thought if it is real I might try to order a new one. I've attached photos. What do you think?


----------



## frstore2

more images.


----------



## frstore2

more images


----------



## frstore2

Last set of images. Is this a knock off or real. Can you tell? I've tried searching the blogs and forums but just ended up confused as to what I was looking at. Thankyou for the help.


----------



## soko

Hi there  Could you help me to authenticate this Chloe Paddington? I do not have any more pictures, only the one the seller posted in the german ebay auction.

Item Name: Chloé Paddington chocolate brown
Item Number: 121375609549
Seller ID:  teufeline12
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121375609549

The seller has about 388 ratings, 100% of them are positive.

Thnaks in advance


----------



## Aragon1

Hello, this is my first post so pardon any mistakes please. Can you authenticate this bag?

Chloe Marcie medium satchel in tan. Spelled "Mercie" by seller.

Seller chirga28

Item# 261523435924

Link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261523435924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## kwalamama

Hi

Need help to authenticate this Chloe bag from eBay 

Item name:Chloe Paraty Medium Military Strap leather black bag

Item number: 291189393659

Seller ID: newlifestyle89

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291189393659 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## miahnna

Hi, please help me authenticate this. I wanna buy. Thanks much!

Item name: Chloe paraty medium rock
Item number: 161361306361
Seller: mmi_banas
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161361306361


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hello Chloe Experts! Would you mind taking a peek at this one? I've wanted a Chloe for the longest time and this one is what I have been looking for. Thank you for your time!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Small Plum Cross Body Bag

Item #: 191244080769

Sellier ID: swtsammie

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191244080769?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Yogalata

Hello!

Could anyone please authenticate this one for me please!

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Ivory Medium Bag

Link: http://www.bibandtuck.com/items/41040-chloe-paraty-ivory-medium-bag

Thanks in advance!


----------



## landadora

Hello, could anyone please authenticate this Chloé bag for me? 

Item name: Authentic Chloé Marcie Medium Red Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Item number: 261531267621
seller id: jrocker_wari 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...621?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce47a7225

thank you very much in advance


----------



## scraps

Hi, I used to ask you girls this bag few years ago but no answer . Now I have some clear photo hope you can help .
Received as a gift less than 9 years ago in Hong Kong . My friend said this is a limited edition . Full package when I received it.
But I didn't keep the receipt when I back to canada .


----------



## scraps

Sorry ! Still have some left


----------



## scraps

One more


----------



## tinydaggers

Item name: Chloe Tan Medium Marcie
Item number: 301247250749
Seller ID: jenavonteese
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301247250749?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks!


----------



## anyasarah

Received this Chloe Edith as a gift and wanted to verify authenticity. 

Thanks!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

could you please authenticate this bag? tia! 

Item Name: Chloe Silverado Doctor Bag (serial # 03-05-53) large, rare design
Item Number: 271553651842
Seller ID: rubyjean0833
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Chloe-Silver..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f39dbe482&_uhb=1

thanks again!


----------



## frenchtoast

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Camel
Item Number:251592409270
Seller ID: runway2729
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/251592409270?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## Mangotea

Hi, would love help on authenticating this bag.  Thanks!

Title: 
Chloe Paraty Small in Black
 Watch

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271550124854?nav=SEARCH

Seller: Meius30


----------



## vimaljonn

Folks, could anyone verify that this is authentic Chloe Paddington Bronze? 

The numbers I see are 7ESA02-7E455. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Link here:


----------



## pritti_hippie

Chloe Paddington






Friend selling, said bought in Harvey Nics...want an opinion please as I have never owned a chloe


----------



## salaird1

I just registered, am a newbie to all this, am old, and tired!  I've read all the instructions to follow, but the site still won't let me "authenticate" a Chloe.  Is there a waiting period?


----------



## Phoenixashburn

Have just registered and am a chloe virgin-- please help me authenticate this bag. It's a private sale so no link for the seller but pictures on the Flickr link attached. Thanks in advance

https://flickr.com/photos/125694996@N02/sets/72157645563378319


----------



## ScarCar

Item Name: DON'T KNOW
Link: NONE 
Photos: INCLUDED 


Recently I inherited several bags from a friends' estate. One is a Chloe bag that I cannot find anywhere online. 
Can anyone tell me a name or the year it was produced?
I think it might have been limited, so maybe there aren't many?

SUPER appreciative for any help in the matter. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

ScarCar said:


> Item Name: DON'T KNOW
> Link: NONE
> Photos: INCLUDED
> 
> 
> Recently I inherited several bags from a friends' estate. One is a Chloe bag that I cannot find anywhere online.
> Can anyone tell me a name or the year it was produced?
> I think it might have been limited, so maybe there aren't many?
> 
> SUPER appreciative for any help in the matter.
> 
> Thanks!



Really need much better photos including markings/stampings datecode etc.


----------



## salaird1

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?


Chloe Aurore
Serial #01-11-50


Thank you!
http://s1252.photobucket.com/user/salaird1/library/Chloe


----------



## Lescoy

salaird1 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Chloe Aurore
> Serial #01-11-50
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> http://s1252.photobucket.com/user/salaird1/library/Chloe



Do you have the Registration Card for this?


----------



## salaird1

Lescoy said:


> Really need much better photos including markings/stampings datecode etc.


no registration cards or documentation, no receipt, no dust cover    Just the bag wrapped in tissue paper in the Chloe box.


----------



## salaird1

Lescoy said:


> Do you have the Registration Card for this?


 
No card, no documentation, no original receipt, no dust bag.  Just the handbag in Chloe tissue paper and box.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Item Name:  Chloe Marcie Large Hobo

 Item Number:  281392268594

 Seller ID:  daylead

 Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281392268594

Photobucket:  http://s1270.photobucket.com/user/Teamakins/library/


----------



## ccea79

Hi, I'm new to Chloe - thank you in advance for your helping to authenticate the following:


Item Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG MED NUT BROWN
Item Number: 390898292494
Seller ID: ohkelcs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390898292494?_trksid=p2059216.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## stylin_mama

Can any one help authenticate?  Seller not posting much pics....

Item Name:  Chloe Leather Kerala Bowler

Seller:  moonjai*

Item#  321476835285

Thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321476835285


----------



## stylin_mama

Help please...authentic?

Item:  Chloe Paddington Brown Leather
Seller: Beckysbonanza12
Item # 191243226913

Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PADDI...=100011&prg=10073&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=390898292494


----------



## hannahb15

Item Name: Chloe Medium Paraty Handbag in Grey 
 Item Number: 321480791455
 Seller ID: boo2778
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Med...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ad9bf959f


Many thanks in advance


----------



## stouf33

Hi, 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag
Thanks in advance!

Item Name : Chloe Marcie Medium
Link : No links
Photos


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Authenticate please.

Item name: alice mini cross body


----------



## plaingal79

Can someone please authenticate this item? TIA!!

Item Name: rock leather paratay small shoulder bag

Item Number: 332578801

Seller: Bluefly.com

Link: http://m.bluefly.com/chloe-rock-leather-paratay-small-shoulder-bag/p/332578801/detail.fly#


----------



## CT69

Hi

Can someone help to authenticate this Chole bag. Thanks!

Item No. : 281405498981
Name of Bag : Chole Paraty
Seller ebay ID : ironchampusa
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mediu..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4185132665#ht_217wt_983


----------



## hannahb15

If anyone can help with this one I would really appreciate it. I've been comparing the pics with the pics of one of mine that I've sold and it looks good. A second opinion would be most helpful 

Item name: AUTHENTIQUE SAC CHLOE PARATY MEDIUM, NOIR
Item number: 221511425046
Seller ID: Nadine3460
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221511425046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Passion17

Please help with this bag?
I really like,keen on a chloe paddington?
Item name:  Chloe-Paddington-Handbag-BEAUTIFUL-Shoulder-Bag-No-reserve

Item number: 251607776389

Seller ID: hollyjimmy
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Handbag-BEAUTIFUL-Shoulder-Bag-No-reserve-/251607776389
Thank,appreciate you all.


----------



## iskent78

hi can anyone pls identify the authencity of this marcie





its from reseller in my country n its very good bargain

marcie medium satchel in dark grey

i'm curious about d chloe stamping becoz i seems little up from the stiching

really appreciate yur help 

tq


----------



## leikili

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective? I am a little concerned since there is no hologram tag...
Item: Chloe sac Paraty
Item number:NA
Seller:marie
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/chloe/sac-paraty-en-cuir-1116436.shtml


I have received it and taken more pictures:
http://s798.photobucket.com/user/leikili07/library/Chloe Paraty

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Csslynn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321480800069 

Can you please help to authenticate this chloe paraty medium bag? 

Seller is ardenkai and states bag is authentic but does not come with hologram or authenticity card. 

Need help!


----------



## iskent78

hi again

can anyone pls clarify of authencity of this marcie medium with strap

item: chloe marcie medium satchel with strap

color : unknown

seller : bag reseller 










tq in advance


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: chloe handbag used very big tan supple leather
Item ID: 131262890230
Seller name: liorshabat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/chloe-handb...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8fe0c0f6

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, has anyone had any experience with or know the timeline for getting a response back from authenticate4u?  I know they probably have tons of emails, phone messages, etc. so I just want to have realistic expectations.  It's going on two weeks and I don't know what to think.


----------



## yussi

AllthingsLV said:


> Hi, has anyone had any experience with or know the timeline for getting a response back from authenticate4u?  I know they probably have tons of emails, phone messages, etc. so I just want to have realistic expectations.  It's going on two weeks and I don't know what to think.



I would re-post the questions ..... they sometimes get overlooked.... I haven't gone more than 5-7 days w/o a response..


----------



## Jacquestn

Hi.

Pls help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty i recently bought from a seller.

Item: Chloe Paraty medium


----------



## iskent78

yussi said:


> I would re-post the questions ..... they sometimes get overlooked.... I haven't gone more than 5-7 days w/o a response..




where can i email this authentic4u ... n is it require any paymnt then tq


----------



## AllthingsLV

yussi said:


> I would re-post the questions ..... they sometimes get overlooked.... I haven't gone more than 5-7 days w/o a response..




Thanks @yussi, I'll do that.


----------



## AllthingsLV

iskent78 said:


> where can i email this authentic4u ... n is it require any paymnt then tq




Hi @iskent, 

Admin@authenticate4u.com is their email address.


----------



## kquincy

Item name: Authentic Chloe Edith shoulder bag
Item number: 291216117575
Seller ID: mare760
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291216117575

I sold my Edith Hobo a few years ago and would like to replace it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Musickal1

AllthingsLV said:


> Hi, has anyone had any experience with or know the timeline for getting a response back from authenticate4u?  I know they probably have tons of emails, phone messages, etc. so I just want to have realistic expectations.  It's going on two weeks and I don't know what to think.




they had a summer setback... they're getting caught up now


----------



## iskent78

AllthingsLV said:


> Hi @iskent,
> 
> Admin@authenticate4u.com is their email address.




oh tq so much


----------



## eikib

Item name: Chloe Clare Shoulder Bag In Pink Black And Taupe Size Medium Brand New
Item number: 201147713009
Seller ID: mingloushe
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Cla...nd-Taupe-Size-Medium-Brand-New-/201147713009?

Please kindly help me authenticate this chloe , thank you so much!


----------



## dandeliongirl

So my first post ever on here... and I want to know if I owe someone an apology.

*Item Name (if you know it):* They claim it to be a Chloe Paddington, but I used to own that bag and do not remember this style ever existing... 
 *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.etsy.com/listing/191991157/chloe-paddington-womens-brown-bag-with
 *Photos: 

img0.etsystatic.com/031/0/9461943/il_570xN.611085252_7aip.jpg img0.etsystatic.com/028/0/9461943/il_570xN.611085286_k7jr.jpg
img1.etsystatic.com/034/0/9461943/il_570xN.611197779_m2iq.jpg
img1.etsystatic.com/028/0/9461943/il_570xN.611197807_cei1.jpg

img0.etsystatic.com/033/0/9461943/il_570xN.611085416_l23t.jpg


*I like to look at vintage Chloe on Etsy and this bag popped up... If it were a Paddington bag as they claim, it wouldn't fit Etsy's Vintage criteria and I sent the seller a note telling them (matter of fact, no emotion, etc) that I had never seen that Paddington bag and they might want to research to find out if it's authentic if they don't know who it came from or what the bag it actually is (if not the Paddington) and that it didn't fit Etsy's vintage policy and Etsy has become more stringent with shops breaking rules - shutting them down, etc so to be careful.

They sent me a heated email back telling me that I was ranting at them, rude to suggest they were selling a fake bag, that it had been authenticated by MyPoupette (which I doubt, because they didn't state that - or its authenticity ANYWHERE in the listing) and claim the original owner had ties to the fashion business etc and that I'm just some sour blogger who is rude. They finished it off with some snippy sarcastic "Bonne Weekend!" 

I responded back that I didn't think I was being abrasive, but that even if I was wrong about the authenticity I was not wrong that Chloe Paddington bags are not at least 20 years old (as per Etsy's vintage guide). That I wasn't just a blogger who loved the brand, but someone who has owned a Chloe Paddington and that I found it interesting that they didn't disclose that the bag had been authenticated by MyPoupette.

They responded telling me anger and rudeness emitted from my messages and they have been in customer service for 25 years and have never met anyone so rude and that they were done with me. Meanwhile they had told me after my first message that I was ranting and rude. Which isn't great customer service skills at all. *


TLDR: I want to know if I'm wrong or not... and if I am I plan on apologizing for the authenticity sentiments. 
*


----------



## krysta5674

Hello, 

I would love for some help authenticating this Marcie medium! I purchased locally for a very good price, I went to Holt Renfrew in advance to get a feel for the "real bag" and trusted my judgement so far that it is real, but who knows... I hope I'm right! Thank you in advance.  

Item Name : Black Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel 
Link (if available): Not Applicable, bag is in my possession


----------



## rainbowbright80

Item Name: See By Chloe Messenger Bag

Hi I've recently bought a See By Chloe bag on ebay which came with an authenticity card but when I received it the card didn't match the serial number on the bag. The seller got really annoyed with me questioning if it was authentic and claimed to have sent the wrong card in error, but doesn't seem to have the right card! Am I being paranoid, could someone advise if this is real or not please? The serial number on the bag doesn't seen right either, really difficult to read...
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kquincy

I would like to find an Edith hobo. I sold mine a few years ago and would like to replace it with another in good condition. I'm interested in these listings on eBay:

Item name: Chloe Edith Hobo Handbag Whiskey
Item number: 181496955472
Seller ID: woodbo3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181496955472

Item name: Authentic Chloe Edith Shoulder Bag
Item number: 291219909687
Seller ID: mare760
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291219909687

Thank you in advance!


----------



## krysta5674

stouf33 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name : Chloe Marcie Medium
> Link : No links
> Photos



Stouff33, you and I will be in the same boat, fingers crossed. Your card is the same as mine, same boutique and same date. Hologram# and leather tag # seem to be only one number off. Here's to hoping!


----------



## michu

Hi
can you please authenticate this paraty for me? it seems ok to me, just wanna make sure this is indeed a real one 
Many thanks!

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium Atoll Blue
Photos: attached below!


----------



## stylin_mama

Pls authenticate...want to expand my bag collection.

Thank you

Chloe Paddington Bag Gray Blue Lock Gorgeous Color
lunagirl42
111434260577

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111434260577&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## stylin_mama

Help w/ this bag...

PYTHON Leather CHLOE SILVERADO Shoulder Bag Satchel BURGANDY Made in ITALY
blue_flower3
231287644745

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PYTHON-Leat...745?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d9d16249

Thank You!


----------



## stylin_mama

Please please please...help.

thank you

100% Authentic Chloe Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Green Italy Vintage MM00434
brand_jfa
331288832296

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...296?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d225a6928


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, can someone recommend an authentication service other than Authenticate4U?  I've sent at least 5 different emails & left voicemails but Authenticate4U has not been responsive to me & it's going on 3 weeks. Any referrals  would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dorkiiss

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this site since I'm planning to purchase my first luxury bag! If you guys can help me authenticate this, that would be great. Also the seller is asking for $1350, if you guys can let me know if it is a good price, that would be awesome as well! 

Thank you in advance! 

Item: Chloe Paraty Medium Rock
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-medium-paraty-rock-brown-53c37a1cde4f285a55156c2b


----------



## vanillacup

Chloe Pink Calfskin Leather Heloise Large Satchel Bag

Item nr: 301279389870

Seller: yoogiscloset

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301279389870 

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## vanillacup

Chloe Heloise Tote Large Satchel Bag



Item nr: 131273419720


Seller: pinkkey


Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131273419720


Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## vanillacup

Chloe Heloise Tote bag in Taupe



Item nr: 131273762381



Seller: yellowkassy



Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131273762381 



Please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks.


----------



## ToFashion!

Hi all, this is a Paddington bag that is not on an auction site, the owner has sent me some pics. 











































Thanks for your help!


----------



## jojothee

Hoping someone can authenticate this Chloe Paddington please.
I hope the photo attachments came through.  Thank you for your help; you guys are THE BEST.
J


----------



## faerington

Hi guys,

I've found this one on eBay, and it's recieved very few bids and has been relisted. I've been waiting years to get a paddington and just wondered whether anyone would be kind enough to help me - I really don't want to get a fake! 

Thanks so much in advance

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...34?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a95b5bafa


----------



## leikili

AllthingsLV said:


> Hi, can someone recommend an authentication service other than Authenticate4U?  I've sent at least 5 different emails & left voicemails but Authenticate4U has not been responsive to me & it's going on 3 weeks. Any referrals  would be greatly appreciated.



Same here, it has been over 2 weeks and didn't get any response other than the automated emails. Very disappointed and worried that if the bag I have purchased is a fake I might struggle to send it back after such a long time!
Happy to get other recommended authentication services. Thanks


----------



## misseuna

Can someone authenticate this Chloe? No where does it say "Made in Italy"...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191296430885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Princessimp

Hi, can anyone please help with this? Thanks in advance! &#128512;


Chloe Paraty Python Black Medium Shoulder Bag Leather 100% Authentic  
Seller: fashiontrend123
Item no: 191296430885
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191296430885


----------



## misseuna

Hey Princessimp! It's the same one I was looking at! I've been looking at it and it seems a little off to me. I also messaged the seller to ask her some questions and she said she got the bag as a gift. No other details from her regarding the origin of the bag. I didn't feel comfortable buying it.


----------



## Princessimp

Woah, that's good to know! Thanks! Guess the search continues then......


----------



## buonobi

The item is on hk yahoo auctions as I live in HK..Thanks.. Please help me to authorize..
I think it's fake but I'm not sure..

Item Name: BNWT CHLOE MARCIE TRESSE LARGE SATCHEL in NUT
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: lawrence0147

Link: https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1138526655?actsrch=srp3


----------



## Vernislady

Hello ladies,

It's a long time since I made my last post here in the Chloé-thread.
But now I have a new 'object of disire'.
Perhaps somebody can help me.

Item name: Chloe medium Marcie bag
Item Number: 221530452455
Seller: wasserjessica

link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-medium-Marcie-Tasche-/221530452455?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123

Seams that Lescoy is not here in the moment?!? I hope, she is fine:
What's about this bag? Authentic?

Thanks a lot for your support


The seller send me a few more pictures:


----------



## Wenx543

Item name chloe marcie medium hobo
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...072?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8ad8d0d8
Seller belssingboutique

Hi appreciate if you can help authenticate the hobo


----------



## CharmyPoo

Thanks in Advance!

Item Name: Tan Chloe Bay Bag
Item Number: 390901819207
Seller ID: tamparobin
Link: (please make sure link works)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1680-00-Aut...-Bay-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-Tote-/390901819207


----------



## ttpw99

*Item Name: Chloe Small Marcie Leather Crossbody
* *Item    Number: *121423722479
 *Seller ID: supe-sara*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12142372247...trkparms=gh1g=I121423722479.N7.S1.M196.R2.TR4*

*Woul like to buy but not sure if it is real so thanks for any help. Seller also is showing very new to ebay as well.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## blooming33

Hello There,
Could you please Authenticate this handbag for me.
Many thanks in advance.

Handbag name: Chloe paddington


----------



## blooming33

blooming33 said:


> Hello There,
> Could you please Authenticate this handbag for me.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Handbag name: Chloe paddington



Some more pictures


----------



## blooming33

blooming33 said:


> Some more pictures



Last pictures..


----------



## italiengirl356

Hi, I wanted to ask you if you can authenticate this bag? The seller sais the serial number is: 030956-08 (she'll post the photo of it tomorrow)
Seller: jao11
Link: http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...original/v/an742680368/?#QuestionsAndAnswers1
Item: Chloé Paraty medium

Comment: Thank you in advance!


----------



## honey x

Hello

I hope someone can help me authenticate this Chloe hobo on ebay.

I am new to the forum and would really appreciate it.  Ive no idea whether ive posted in the correct thread or format.

Many thanks,  Deborah xx

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111452233221?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Curlx

Hi can someone please authenticate the following item.
The bag is in my possession. Got it for a really good deal and just wanted to make sure its real.

Item Name: Medium Marcie Street blue
Item Number:n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: (please make sure link works):

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/Banshee1512/library/Chloe - Medium Marcie

I hope that these pics are sufficient. The holographic sticker inside the bag shows the exact same code as on the id card.

thank you so much.


----------



## Lindsay2367

Hi all!  I was hoping you might be able to authenticate these two bags for me.  Thanks in advance!

Item: NEW SPRING 2014 CHLOE LARGE MARCIE SATCHEL IN SEA WATER BLUE MSRP $2050
Item Number: 221419779927
Seller: luxuryvaluenetwork
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221419779927?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: NWT Chloé Chloe Marcie Large Shoulder Bag LAGUNA BLUE MSRP $2050
Item Number: 181443193835
Seller: tulipforever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181443193835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LuckyLisa

Can anyone authenticate this one for me? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...651?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce78ba213

*AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE LARGE NUT LEATHER SATCHEL *


eatmydust2011

 			 		 	eBay item number:
261582725651



Many thanks!


----------



## Principesa

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me please?
http://www.drehata.bg/chanti/18301-chanta-chloe.html
That's all photos. Thanks


----------



## vivilamoda

Hallo, 
Could you please see this old paddington bag. I'm not sure is genuine.
Many thanks in advance.

other pics


----------



## vivilamoda

other pics thank you


----------



## Lindsay2367

Since it doesn't appear that there is anyone here that can authenticate Chloes at this point, does anyone know what photos are necessary for Authenticate4u will need to authenticate a Chloe Marcie?  Thanks!


----------



## netter

Is this list active? Can we post authentication questions here?


----------



## JoieButter

I'd be super grateful for authentication help. 

Chloe Paraty
No link






I have my own doubts and have asked for other pics with no response yet.


----------



## lovelouis98

Item name: chloe Marcie clutch


----------



## abbiecampos

Hi 

Need your help in authenticating this Chloe Paraty bag from ebay. Thanks

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium REd
Item Number: 281441303512
Seller ID: ironchampusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281441303512?&autorefresh=true#shpCntId


----------



## Cocotumi

I think there's nobody here helping to authenticate.
This thread is no longer useless.


----------



## Cocotumi

I think there's nobody here helping to authenticate.
This thread is no longer useless.


----------



## djw101

Item Name: Silverado
Link:  None


Hi this is a private sale, can someone please help and tell me if it's authentic? I hope the pictures are ok!

The serial code reads:  SA.51-02-06-54

Thanks!


----------



## djw101

Some more pictures!


----------



## SallyC

Hi,  I would really appreciate your help in authenticating this Chloe Paraty bag from eBay.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium Black
Item Number: 121443490740
Seller ID: blak_sama 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Paraty-Bag-/121443490740?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123

I asked for additional photos and the seller posted them on the listing.

Thank you very much


----------



## carriem72

This is my first Chloe, but I've done a lot of research and think it's the real deal. Unfortunately, the lock and key are missing. 
I believe it's a Paddington.


----------



## bubbleloba

abbiecampos said:


> Hi
> 
> Need your help in authenticating this Chloe Paraty bag from ebay. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium REd
> Item Number: 281441303512
> Seller ID: ironchampusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281441303512?&autorefresh=true#shpCntId
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758863
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758864
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758865
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758866
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758867


Please post or ask for a photo of the serial tag and hologram sticker located inside the bag.


----------



## Mandyjt123

Hi first ever fortune post so apologies if incorrect. Can anyone tell me if this bag is genuine
Item number: 201179114520
Seller: new_hampshire_import
Item:genuine brown leather Chloe Paddington bag
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201179114520


----------



## lovelouis98

Name: chloe Marcie clutch?

Link: N/A

Please help me authenticate this chloe piece but I don't want to wear it out unless I knew it was real. I brought it from a friend with a great deal. Thank you!


----------



## Emzbox

*Item Name : Authentic Chloe Medium Marcie Red Shoulder Bag Used 
* *Item    Number:*191350637831
 *Seller ID:*lizqon123 
 *Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...rkt=6&clkid=869005743517800624&_qi=RTM1793693*
*
*
*Please can you advise on this, TIA *


----------



## looking4bags

Please assist in authenticating this black medium paraty at link below

251657040272 is the item number

Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251657040272 

Your assistance is appreciated thanks!!!


----------



## Aphasia23

Can anyone suggest good places to sell a chloe? I asked on another thread but no response.  

Thanks!!


----------



## jrjs319

Can some one please authenticate this wallet;

Item name; chloe edith wallet
Item #;http://www.ebay.com/itm/131307714060?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller ID;pinkey(289)


----------



## wilso296

If possible could someone please confirm my suspicions that this Chloe is fake?
Here is a link, the auction ended (me, unfortunately...my first Chloe) feel like idiot.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321526399916?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance.  I only hope now the seller takes returns.


----------



## jrjs319

could some one please authenticate this chloe wallet;

item # http://www.ebay.com/itm/131307714060?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

seller ID;pinkeye 289


----------



## posesqueen

Hi, I am hoping to find a Chloe Paddington, and found the following on ebay:

*Item Name: Chloe Paddington
* *Item    Number: 271628271845*
 *Seller ID: *member3428 
 *Link: (please  make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/271628271845?*

I suspect it's a fake and requested more photos but haven't heard back yet.
*_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


----------



## mama-si-da

*Item Name:* Chloe Marcie Medium Round Crossbody Bag 3S0905-161 LAGUNA BLUE
*Link:* http://www.trendywest.com


----------



## jrjs319

could some one please authenticate this chloe wallet;

item # http://www.ebay.com/itm/131307714060...:MEBIDX:IT

seller ID;pinkeye 289

Thank you


----------



## Pepper88

Could someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Paraty? It seems quite real to me, but can't be sure...

Item Number: 281460484762
Item Name: CHLOE PARATY HANDBAG
Seller ID: kaprikosha
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PARATY-HANDBAG-/281460484762?

Thanks!


----------



## jrjs319

Item Name : chloe wallet
Item #:131307714060
seller Id: pinkeye289
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131307714060...:MEBIDX:IT

could some one please authenticate this wallet 

thank you


----------



## hpzapper

Some of you might enjoy reading this.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ugh-fake-chloe-please-advise-882914.html


----------



## bostonbaglady

Hi all- could someone help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie crossbody?

This on on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151437402149

The SellerID is seems291

Thanks!


----------



## hpzapper

I know thank you again. Have a great weekend we need more weekends LOL ARF ; So i am at a lower blood Pressure not so sure. Yep I hate the fakes on eBay and now i do like not sites that over charge and have in the contact we might be wrong 1 out of 100 times  
 The Buyer was kind and sent me the reply from fakespotters  fake spotter we have 1% might not correct,
 So you pay them $45 for a email and $145 for Paper,
I see on the web they might be in Scotland??


----------



## cc_1028

please help to authenticate this chloe handbag. Thanks in advance. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121403736836?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I also took some pictures myself besides the pictures posted in ebay link.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures


----------



## mellow2424

Authentic?

*Item Name:* Chloe Heloise Blue Tote
 *Item    Number: *271626538711 *
Seller ID:* cajunprincess2
 *Link: 
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/271626538711?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## neverandever

I know this thread is just about dead, but I hold out hope 

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Medium Paraty Leather Satchel bag $1950
Item Number: 400787830152
Seller ID: rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400787830152

I have been jonesing for this forever. I may just buy it and go the authenticate4u route later, but if anyone is around for advice I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## FancyFashions

*Authentic?  Please let me know as soon as possible as I would absolutely love to buy this bag!*
*
*
*Item Na*me: NEW Chloe Marcie Medium Round Indian Summer Orange Crossbody Messenger Purse Bag 
*Item    Number: *121463843578
 *Seller ID: *runwaycity
 *Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Chloe-M...rse-Bag-/121463843578?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT*


----------



## Lillou

Hi everyone - brand new to this forum so hope I post this tread correctly.  Needed a new larger size handbag and bought a nice one from a local car boot for £3.00.  Had it for a good few weeks before realising it said Chloe on it-  wondered if I had been lucky enough to buy an original or fake - have only found reference to the same type of bag which is currently on ebay - ref 171500548221 Paddington hobo -  mine is missing the padlock and key however. Has the ref number 01-07-53 embossed in leather on an inside tag.  Have taken photos which should be attached and hopefully someone can tell me if real or not

With thanks.


----------



## Lillou

Another photo


----------



## Lillou

And another


----------



## lyn32

Hi experts, please help to authenticate this Chloe Paraty from a private seller. 







Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pfb82

I dont think the authenticators are still active on this thread


----------



## justonemore

Item Name : Chloe Edith
Item #:141447506136
seller Id: dmccoun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-A...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20eeeda8d8


I've always wanted an Edith!
Come back Lescoy :help:


----------



## itzSUSIE

Please help me authenticate! This is my first time looking at Chloe! TIA!!

Item Name: Chloe medium Paraty Dove
Item Number: 301368723043
Seller ID: Teddycat319
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301368723043


----------



## fashion_empress

Hello,

I have got a Chloé Elsie satchel in black I bought in 2012, at a German store authorised to sell Chloé bags (Breuninger Stuttgart).

The serial number (in the interior pocket) is: 01-12-50-65.

Can this number belong to an authentic bag?

Please note that the bag does not have an authenticity hologram.

Now, I have some doubts about the authenticity of my bag, because I have read that serial numbers for Chloé bags always read xx-xx-xx or xx-xx-xxxx and that the bags have an authenticity hologram.

I thank you very much in advance for your reply!


----------



## skyrocket

Hi Can you tell me if this is a genuine Chloe serial tag please


----------



## eikib

Hi! Could you help me authenticate this bag please? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Clare Handbag
Item Number: 1258806
Seller ID: Chadia
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...e/black-leather-sac-clare-chloe-1258806.shtmlhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...m/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301368723043


----------



## justonemore

Currently no one is authenticating.  I hope Lescoy is ok?


----------



## josepheen27

Hi There, 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!

Item Name:Chloe Pebbled Leather Large Paraty Satchel Tote
Item Number: 181581846091
Seller ID: spoiledchick77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Ch...7-/181581846091?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## neverandever

chanelish said:


> Aw, took too long to hear back and the item sold  . I hope Lescoy is alright. Maybe she's on vacation or traveling?




She hasn't authenticated on this thread for awhile now. She does authentications through her business, authenticate4u, but she has been having health problems recently.


----------



## justonemore

Thanks for the update neverandever.  Get Well soon Lescoy, sending best wishes


----------



## katemc

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## katemc

I am new to this site can someone please tell me if the following 2 bags are authentic . I would really appreciate it .
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191400103928?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item title - Genuine chloe hand bag
seller- restyonline

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331369368961?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item title- stunning tan leather genuine bay chloe bag large cost over £2000 new
seller- clairepink0


----------



## itsmeL007

GET WELL SOON Lescoy!!


----------



## sephyrah

Hi, please help me find out if this bag is authentic. Thanks!

Item name: Paraty
Size: Medium
Color: Black

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-806705109.htm


----------



## lljh122003

Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum but really need help authenticating this small Chloe drew bag. Would appreciate any kind of help! 

Item Name: small Chloe drew shoulder bag 
Link: N/A 
Photos:


----------



## Mandyjt123

Hi lljh122003. I'm not an expert but I would say the bag is fake as I'm sure chloe do not use pozi screws. If u go to Harrods.com you can see some pics of a genuine bag. Hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## neverandever

Mandyjt123 said:


> Hi lljh122003. I'm not an expert but I would say the bag is fake as I'm sure chloe do not use pozi screws. If u go to Harrods.com you can see some pics of a genuine bag. Hope this is of some help to you.




I'm not an expert either but just from Googling photos of the Drew and looking at the hardware I concur.


----------



## shannyl

Please help me out:

Item Name (if you know it): Heloise
Link (if available): (please make sure link works) http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/rpfstore/item/10513169/
Photos in link

Thank you!


----------



## Takeshi

Could you please authenticate this website and the bag? Just want to make sure this is reputable seller of authentic goods.


Item name: Chloe Paraty
Seller ID: Monnier Freres
Link: http://www.monnierfreres.com/wwuk/bags/shoulder-et-hobo-bags/medium-paraty-bag_p22206913.html


----------



## Toyzi

Hi team, I'm new to Chloe and would love to hit buy now on this bag. All help appreciated :kiss:

Item name: NWT AUTH CHLOE SPECIAL EDITION PERFORATED MARCIE MEDIUM BAG CHESTNUT
Seller ID: leshent 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-AUTH...CHESTNUT-/301388302328?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## cococici

Item Name:NWT Tan Chloe Small Marcie Crossbody Bag 
Item Number:271676065853
Seller ID:kconklinpunahou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Tan-Chl...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f4127c83d

Please authenticate this small marcie bag. Thank you!


----------



## justonemore

Toyzi said:


> Hi team, I'm new to Chloe and would love to hit buy now on this bag. All help appreciated :kiss:
> 
> Item name: NWT AUTH CHLOE SPECIAL EDITION PERFORATED MARCIE MEDIUM BAG CHESTNUT
> Seller ID: leshent
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-AUTH...CHESTNUT-/301388302328?_trksid=p2054897.l4275



This is authentic!  A very trusted seller.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Could you please help me authenticate this Chloé bag (not sure if need a picture of the heat stamp too):

Item name:  Chloé handbag
Item Number: N/A
Seller:  Housing Works
Link:  http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=111640

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Passion17

Please help me authenticate this Chloe bags.Seller assures me it is 100% authentic.Auction ends soon.Thank You appreciate the help.
Item name: Chloé handbag
Item Number: 321589939040
Seller: 
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chloe-black-paddington-handbay-/321589939040?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

This is the second bag

Item name: Chloe beige paddington handbag
Item Number: 321591131308
Seller: 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321591131308


----------



## hellokitty89311

Please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag:

Item # 221613680785
Seller name: lanibaby0212
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399346891

I'll ask for any more info of the bag, e.g. serial number, etc.


----------



## Mandyjt123

Hi. The lock on the beige bag is a sure sign of a fake bag. I'm not an expert but have researched the paddington quite a lot. The first one hasn't got many pics but the quality doesn't look good enough.


----------



## Passion17

Mandyjt123 said:


> Hi. The lock on the beige bag is a sure sign of a fake bag. I'm not an expert but have researched the paddington quite a lot. The first one hasn't got many pics but the quality doesn't look good enough.


Thanks so much,that what I thought too, the direction of the lock.
The seller send me a couple of emails and assured me of its authenticity and asked me to bid.
Really appreciate for taking the time to view and share your opinion.
Regards


----------



## Passion17

Hi
Can u please authenticate this,really like  it and auction ends in 2 days.
Item:Genuine Chloe Padlock Handbag. Black leather
Item No:181593443825
Seller name: bacluka 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181593443825?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your time ladies.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Authenticators/Mods!

can you authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Chloe Marcie mini
 Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-marcie-mini-cross-body-bag-tan-color-650/1022647853
 Photos from seller:









thanks in advance


----------



## pkim1694

Hello! Could you please kindly authenticate:

Item Name: CHLOE ALISON BLACK LEATHER & GRAY EAST WEST TOTE BAG
Item Number: 321599708988
Seller ID: baseballbluetom
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-ALISO...988?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae0d61f3c

Thank you!


----------



## octin

could you girls please authenticate this paraty? i won and got the bag but when i compare it with my friend's one, i found out it doesn't look like hers

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Bag Pink With Authenticity Card And Dustbag
Item Number: rossandhev1985
Seller ID: 221574246225
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...953dZIJIvdfComcMVxslw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


many thanks!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!
I am no good when it comes to the Edith style. I know these listings dont have all photographs needed (working on that!) but if you could let me know if they are worth pursuing that would be awesome!
Chloe Edith
On Poshmark
Bag 1:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Edith-Handbag-Tote-Whiskey-Color-5473b230e6d0c3056002bb96

Bag 2:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Cognac-Chloe-Bag-538f9544de4f2821a912d555


----------



## neverandever

octin said:


> could you girls please authenticate this paraty? i won and got the bag but when i compare it with my friend's one, i found out it doesn't look like hers
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Bag Pink With Authenticity Card And Dustbag
> Item Number: rossandhev1985
> Seller ID: 221574246225
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...953dZIJIvdfComcMVxslw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> many thanks!


I'm no authenticator but I just pulled out my own Paraty to confirm and girl, yours doesn't look good. Get a statement from an authenticating service ASAP!


----------



## Marylene

Hi Everyone,

Can someone please help me to authenticate this Chloe Marcie bag?

Item name: Originele Chloe Marcie bag tas schoudertas zwart kalfsleer
Item number: 875303337
Seller ID: Sophia
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...rcie-bag-tas-schoudertas-zwart-kalfsleer.html

It is a Dutch classifieds website. I am particularly worried about the Hologram since the name is not boxed (photo attached).

Many thanks for your help!
Regards, Marylene


----------



## teamas2007

Hi there could someone help me out with the authenticity of this Chloe bag on a local Facebook site? Never had a Chloe before so not sure on design or anything, so sorry to be vague but here are the photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks!


----------



## Maedy

Someone please help!
Item Name: 100%Authentic Chloe Red/black/gold Drew Metallic Shoulder Bag (imperfect item)
Item Number: 181603830847
Seller ID:surichou0827
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a486e8c3f


----------



## pursehusband82

Hello All,

I purchased the following Chloe Large Marcie in Nut from eBay and would like some reassurance it is indeed real. It is a present for my wife. It did not come with a dustbag, despite me asking. The seller said it was a floor model at Nordstroms.  Additionally, the authentication card did not match. The quality appears very good and all the signs point to it being real but would like your opinion. 

Link to images: http://imgur.com/a/WS9mI


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hello ladies (experts)
This is my first Chloe and I won it on ebay.  It has been shipped today and I would like to know if someone could authenticate it for me.  Thanks so much.

Item name: CHLOE Emma Shoulder Clutch Black Ultra Soft Calfskin Handbag Authentic
Item number 271692193710
Seller ID: Schmuffer 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271692193710?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amy.schaetz

katemc said:


> I am new to this site can someone please tell me if the following 2 bags are authentic . I would really appreciate it .
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191400103928?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item title - Genuine chloe hand bag
> seller- restyonline
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331369368961?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item title- stunning tan leather genuine bay chloe bag large cost over £2000 new
> seller- clairepink0


Not an authenticator, but own quite a few chloe and both of these look off. Would need clear, straight on photos to be sure, but to me they look no bueno.


----------



## amy.schaetz

neverandever said:


> I'm no authenticator but I just pulled out my own Paraty to confirm and girl, yours doesn't look good. Get a statement from an authenticating service ASAP!


I agree


----------



## amy.schaetz

Maedy said:


> Someone please help!
> Item Name: 100%Authentic Chloe Red/black/gold Drew Metallic Shoulder Bag (imperfect item)
> Item Number: 181603830847
> Seller ID:surichou0827
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a486e8c3f


I dont know what "imperfect item" means, but to me it's off from the photos available.. sorry.


----------



## katemc

amy.schaetz said:


> Not an authenticator, but own quite a few chloe and both of these look off. Would need clear, straight on photos to be sure, but to me they look no bueno.



Hi Amy ,

Thanks for the reply . I actually bought the first bag :/. If I send you some more pictures can you tell me what you think . 
Kate


----------



## amy.schaetz

katemc said:


> Hi Amy ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply . I actually bought the first bag :/. If I send you some more pictures can you tell me what you think .
> Kate


Hi, sorry. Like I said, I'm not an authenticator. I just wouldn't have purchased the bag based on the photos. The heat stamps, engravings, zipperpulls and hologram aren't shot clearly and head-on. I'm not sure when the mods will be back, but Lescoy (OG chloe mod) does authenticate for a small fee. (Many authenticate this! forums only do so for active members with a wide variety of posts.)


----------



## amy.schaetz

Takeshi said:


> Could you please authenticate this website and the bag? Just want to make sure this is reputable seller of authentic goods.
> 
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty
> Seller ID: Monnier Freres
> Link: http://www.monnierfreres.com/wwuk/bags/shoulder-et-hobo-bags/medium-paraty-bag_p22206913.html


In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ forum rules on page 1 ("READ THIS FIRST!")


----------



## Jana123

Dear ladies,

i just received a preloved medium marcie which looks, smells and feels almost perfect to me but two small  details make me uncertain. As i can still return the bag until monday i would very much appreciate your expertise on this!

Model: Chloe Marcie Medium (without shoulder strap)
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/chloe/p-3059550.html

i will attach two pictures of the details in question

1. with my other marcies the TOP TWO stitches of the line that is right underneath the middle of the handle (the one with stitches right and left) are all building a roof or bow whereas with this bag they are in a horizontal line
2. The "made in italy" embossing is not centered.

thank you ever so much for your help. much appreciated!!! Best, Jana


----------



## Jana123

Jana123 said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> i just received a preloved medium marcie which looks, smells and feels almost perfect to me but two small  details make me uncertain. As i can still return the bag until monday i would very much appreciate your expertise on this!
> 
> Model: Chloe Marcie Medium (without shoulder strap)
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/chloe/p-3059550.html
> 
> i will attach two pictures of the details in question
> 
> 1. with my other marcies the TOP TWO stitches of the line that is right underneath the middle of the handle (the one with stitches right and left) are all building a roof or bow whereas with this bag they are in a horizontal line
> 2. The "made in italy" embossing is not centered.
> 
> thank you ever so much for your help. much appreciated!!! Best, Jana


Second picture


----------



## Diana8526

Item Name: Black Medium Chloe Marcie Satchel 
Item Number:
Seller ID: diana85262127
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...0-/271702440382?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


This is a link to the purse I was selling. I had purchased it on eBay and then resold it later. The buyer recently informed me that she believes it is fake! Can someone help determine if it is? 


THANK YOU!


----------



## ruania

Hello Chloe fans! 

I am new to the world of designer purses and I just bought my first one off a vendor on ebay.  I am hoping it is real, though something caught my eye upon examining it....it is made in Bulgaria?  After much googling for how to know if a purse is real or not I stumbled on this blog.  I hope you guys can help me! When I search for this bag online elsewhere it says it's supposed to be made in Italy. Even the vendor's site says Italy. Please help me confirm if it is authentic.  I will return it for a refund if it isn't real.

I've attached the photos below.  Please let me know if you need more photos. I did read the thread about which photos we need to post.  I didn't want to have too many photos on one thread.  I can post more if needed though! Thanks for helping!

*Ebay site/info:*
Item Name:  Chloe 'Bridget' Mini Shoulder Bag in Black
Item Number: 271581388519
Seller ID:  sellitnownyllc
Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/sellitnownyllc


*The vendor's site: Sinn Style*
Item Name (if you know it):  Chloe 'Bridget' Mini Shoulder Bag in Black
Link (if available): https://www.sinnstyle.com/chloe-bridget-mini-shoulder-bag-in-black

*Photos all here:*
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/Hikaru-Ania/library/Purses?sort=3&page=1


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Well I was a very spoilt girl yesterday and found 2 Chloe bags waiting for me under my tree.
I was just hoping someone would be able to just confirm that they are legit as hubby bought them from ebay without coming to the forum to get them checked out first.
The first bag, from research on the net Ive found out its a bay bag, the pictures are not the best as its a very dark burgundy shiny leather. The reason for having this just confirmed is there is no dust bag, receipt, tags etc with the bag.

If you do require any more additional pictures just let me know.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Well here is my lovely second Chloe bag that was waiting for me under my tree yesterday.
The reason for asking for conformation of this bag is although it comes with a Nieman Marcus label it does not come with anything else, dustbag etc, Iam also a little concerned with the serial number as there is nothing on the reverse and also when trying to find this bag on the net I couldnt, so if anyone knows its name I would greatly appreciate it.
Of course if you require extra pictures just ask.

I honestly have the feeling both of my Christmas present are real, but you know the feeling in your belly for the "what if" especially since neither came with anything else to shown/prove providence, so am just looking for conformation or if anything jumps out and screams fake.

Thank you so much for your time xx


----------



## blivlien

Hello all,

Can someone kindly authenticate this Chloe Marcie for me please? 

Item name: Brand new chloe bag - tan
Item number: 261718196746
Seller id: leopardandlace
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261718196746?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

If anyone could advise on the colour (is it really just tan?) I'd really appreciate it too.

Thanks


----------



## oliviapkr16

Bag name: Chloe Marcie Medium
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chlo-beige-bag-authentic-54a35eb3018efa1c300162fb
Pics: cannot attach image from iPad they are in link 
Please help! I purchased this and would appreciate the help


----------



## oliviapkr16

Please help I've purchased a bag off poshmark and cannot authenticate it.... Here is a pic


----------



## neverandever

oliviapkr16 said:


> Please help I've purchased a bag off poshmark and cannot authenticate it.... Here is a pic




The fact that she sold it for that price plus one of the photos is throwing up a red flag. Get this professionally authenticated by authenticate4u when it arrives.


----------



## Msmanetti

Would really appreciate it if one of the ladies or members at the PF could authenticate these 2 Chloe's, a Paddington wallet and Marcie medium. I'm unsure about how Chloe is written on the wallet key (upside down?). Appreciate any advice you could give  thanks, Sonia

Item name: Authentic Cloe Black Leather Wallet
Item Number: 321628649876
Seller ID: crossroadnewyork
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321628649876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item name: Chloe Marcie medium Shoulder Handbag Whiskey
Item number: 281545567533
Seller ID: hibby1124
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ma...533?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418d6c6d2d


----------



## pursesuader

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> 
> Well here is my lovely second Chloe bag that was waiting for me under my tree yesterday.
> The reason for asking for conformation of this bag is although it comes with a Nieman Marcus label it does not come with anything else, dustbag etc, Iam also a little concerned with the serial number as there is nothing on the reverse and also when trying to find this bag on the net I couldnt, so if anyone knows its name I would greatly appreciate it.
> Of course if you require extra pictures just ask.
> 
> I honestly have the feeling both of my Christmas present are real, but you know the feeling in your belly for the "what if" especially since neither came with anything else to shown/prove providence, so am just looking for conformation or if anything jumps out and screams fake.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time xx



This is authentic - it's an older Chloe - the Camera Bag - they did this collection in a few different shapes/sizes.
Great Color honeyjojo!
Enjoy carrying!


----------



## honeyjojo

pursesuader said:


> This is authentic - it's an older Chloe - the Camera Bag - they did this collection in a few different shapes/sizes.
> Great Color honeyjojo!
> Enjoy carrying!


Thank you so much pursesuader for just confirming this for me.
I do love the colour too, its my everyday handbag now (although I had to leave ALOT of stuff out from what was in my old handbag) 
Thank you also for confirming the name.
xxxx


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

Hi,

Is this a valid date code format/tag for a medium Marcie crossbody? The number is 01155665-20. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k1000a

Hi there, Could anyone help with authenticating this Marcie?  I have asked the seller for more pictures, but i wanted to ask if it stood out to you as a fake. Thank you.

Item name: Chloe Marcie Large Handbag Nut
Item number: 111565775731
Seller ID: bnji11 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111565775731?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LolaLemon

Hello. Appreciate someone helping me with this bag. Thanks in advance. 

Item Name: Chloe Handbag, Khaki Green/brown, Brand New! Bargain Bargain Bargain!!! ONO
Item number: 121532552487
Seller ID: gcho5134


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121532552487?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mar4712

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Chloe thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in    this thread.
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.*
> 
> In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


Good evening,

This would be my very first Chloé purchase ever...I am excited to have found this beauty on eBay.  Please take a look:

Item Name: "Chloé Marcie Medium Satchel Bag in Sea Water"

Item Number: 261725245105

Seller ID: springfever2011

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261725245105?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your time!  I have already bid for the item, which ends in 1 day and 4 hours, and I received a message from the seller offering to end the listing early, making me the winner.  This raised red flags for me.  I also do not see any photos of the inside and I am not an expert at Chloé bags and I want to make sure I am not being duped.

Thanks again!


----------



## Marciekelly

Help!!  Is this real or fake? Thanks for your expertise!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...369?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae2e33e69


----------



## m1ni

Hallo Chloe Lovers, 
Please help me authenticate this Paraty Military Limited Edition
I could not find any where else selling this bag online, please please share your knowledge

Item Name : CHLOE RED MILITARY PARATY SHOULDER BAG
Item# : 281549719124
Seller ID: ROYSAS
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RRP-1450-Ch...Handbags&hash=item418dabc654&autorefresh=true

Thank you


----------



## Dando11

Hi there,

I recently purchased this Marcie from the Jomashop. Could you please confirm if it's a real Chloe? The bag is beautiful and the leather is very soft... However I have never seen one before, so I have nothing to compare it to.

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Handbag Light Tan

Link to Jomahop: http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0851-161-13m.html

Please scroll down for detailed photos, and see additional photos of front and back in the links below.

View attachment 2856980


View attachment 2856979


View attachment 2856981



Hope to hear back soon 

Thank you so much!


----------



## mariialein

Hello together, 

I'm new here and I need you help. 

Can anyone help me to authenticate this Chloe Paddington Bags?
I bought both of the bags by Ebay in Germany.

Many thanks in advance!!


ITEM NAME 1: Chloe Paddington, 
The seller told me that he bought this bag in 2009 in Concept Store in Dusseldorf (Germany)


----------



## mariialein

..more pictures


----------



## mariialein

And the second one: 

Chloe Paddington with front pocket, the pre-owner purchased the bag in KaDeWe in Berlin. The bag ist pretty old but I'm wondering, if thats OK, that the gold hardware lost so much color?!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mariialein

... and more pictures:


----------



## mariialein

.... now with pictures


----------



## blivlien

Hello,

Can anyone kindly help with authenticating this marcie please? And is it tan or nut brown?

Item name: Chloe medium tan Marcie
Item number: 291353693064
Seller id: dgigibbdan
Working link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291353693064?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## rouge_coco

Hi everyone!
And if not too late Happy new Year 

Could you please help authenticating this one?

Item name: CHLOE LARGE BAYLEE TWO TONE 
Item number: 221636895921
Seller id: luxuryvaluenetwork
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221636895921?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot in advance for your help 
Cheers


----------



## elizabethq

Hello everyone. Could u help authenticate this Chloe Marcie large?


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## aditi108

Please could you have a look at this listing - thanks in advance!

Item Name: BNWT Chloe marcie bag RRP £840
Item Number: 121547240529
Seller ID: pinkypie03
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Chlo...29?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c4cc7b451


----------



## Jenfren

Hi! Quite new to all of this. Is anyone able to help me have a look at this listing?

Item Name: Authentic *super rare* Chloe Paraty tote old pink first generation hard to find!
Item number: 321641209099
Seller ID: 52smiley
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...99?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ae34f5d0b

Thanks


----------



## etsonis

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie cross body bag? Thank you!


----------



## JeanetteIsabell

Hello, could you authenticate this bag? Thank so much! 
Item Name: Chloe Paddington handbag in Jewel Green authentic
Item Number: 121547491035
Seller ID: Saldana1213
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121547491035?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Paddington?  I believe it's authentic but not a professional like many of the members here 

Item name: CHLOE MEDIUM PADDINGTON WHISKEY LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG ~ AUTHENTIC!
Item number: 131404261145
Seller id: chloe1nana
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131404261145?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagaholicat14

Item Name : Chloe Paddington Green Leather Bag
Item number: SKU: 5793-123-8303
Seller ID: Second nature boutique http://secondnaturebtq.com/
Link: http://secondnaturebtq.com/collections/purses-bags-clutches/products/chloe

Thanks


----------



## Ossie

Item Name CHLOE Paddington Navy Blue Leather Medium Satchel
Item No 
Seller ID craveluxuryconsignment*(6296
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/371239182830?nav=SEARCH

A FAKE or Not A Fake? That is the question!


----------



## Lessaturner

Hi
Can you please help with this bag? I am normally a mulberry girl but love the Chloe marcie hobo. Can you please give your advice, is this authentic or fake?
Many thanks for your time.


----------



## zebrakill

Hi everyone,

I need help to authenticate this Chloé paraty bag on eBay

Item titel: CHLOé Tragetasche Orange Braun Damen Tasche Paraty Bag Sac Leder Leather
Item Number: 301501282837
Seller ID: buddyandselly 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/301501282837?_trksid=p2060778.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoeicided

Item Name: Chloe Alice Handbag
Item Number: 261741190837
Seller ID: benbow231
Link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261741190837?_mwBanner=1

Thanks in advance


----------



## Argymay

Hi ladies, can you help authenticate the following bag? Thanks so much!

Item Name: Chloe Paraty
Item Number: 221674598201
Seller ID: romie82013
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221674598201?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi ladies, can one of you or any PF members give me a definitive answer on this question.... 

Chloe wallets (Paddington or others), which way is the Chloe stamp written on the little key? When right way up the key is pointing upwards or downwards? 

I would love your advice to try and decipher the fakes! Many thanks


----------



## Lara_Lee

Dear Ladies,

could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.

Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life. 
It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input. 

This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.

It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.

Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice

My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality. 
The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.

Thank you all very much in advance!!! 

Lara


----------



## Lara_Lee

Lara_Lee said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life.
> It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input.
> 
> This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.
> 
> It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.
> 
> Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
> Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice
> 
> My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality.
> The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
> The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance!!!
> 
> Lara



photos pt 2


----------



## Lara_Lee

Lara_Lee said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life.
> It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input.
> 
> This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.
> 
> It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.
> 
> Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
> Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice
> 
> My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality.
> The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
> The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance!!!
> 
> Lara



photos pt 3


----------



## Lara_Lee

Lara_Lee said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life.
> It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input.
> 
> This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.
> 
> It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.
> 
> Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
> Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice
> 
> My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality.
> The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
> The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance!!!
> 
> Lara



photos pt 4


----------



## Lara_Lee

Lara_Lee said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life.
> It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input.
> 
> This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.
> 
> It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.
> 
> Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
> Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice
> 
> My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality.
> The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
> The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance!!!
> 
> Lara



photos pt 5


----------



## Lara_Lee

Lara_Lee said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> could you please be so kind and help me authenticate this bag? I saved my money for quite some years and finally purchased a Paraty online and received it today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have a Chloé store here in my country and I never saw a Paraty at the department stores here either. That's why I don't even now, what the bag is supposed to "feel" like in real life.
> It's my first designer bag ever and I appreciate any input.
> 
> This german online store is TÜV certificated (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TÜV_SÜD), but I am still unsure. I can still return the bag within 2 weeks.
> 
> It looks alright to me, smells like real leather and has a nice weight to it.
> 
> Model: Chloé Paraty, Size: Medium, Color: Licorice
> Link: http://www.fashionette.at/chloe-paraty-porte-epaule-medium-licorice
> 
> My camera broke, so I had to take the pictures with my phone. Sorry for the quality.
> The number on both holographic stickers is: B2NF07.
> The embossed number on the tag is: 03-14-50-65.
> 
> Thank you all very much in advance!!!
> 
> Lara



photos pt 6 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hi! Could someone please take a look at this listing for me? tia
Item : Marcie Red Leather Crossbody/Satchel bag! Pristine Condition 
Item number:141553629950
Seller ID:Manila128
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141553629950


----------



## jenleehir

I am definitely new to this so I have no idea if I'm doing this right.  I found this and I have no idea if it's real.

Item Name: Chloe Drew Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-AUTHENTH...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d19a639

The photos don't seem too bad of quality I just have no idea what to look for.  Thanks!


----------



## ayalaliel

Hello! I would love it if someone could help me.

I bought this Chloe Paraty in Rock from fashionphile.com about a month ago, and it definitely seems authentic to me. But what do I know... I've attached some photos and any comments would be super appreciated1! Thanks!


----------



## ayalaliel

neverandever said:


> I'm no authenticator but I just pulled out my own Paraty to confirm and girl, yours doesn't look good. Get a statement from an authenticating service ASAP!


Hi - I see you have a Paraty in Rock. I bought mine off fashionphile.com and am uncertain as to whether or not it is authentic. Would you mind sending me a few photos? It would be so appreciated.


----------



## Amany

Dear Experts,
Please help me to authenticate this bag purchased by me on eBay:

Name:Chloe Paraty
Number:161565230551
Seller ID: mattslater44

Working link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161565230551 

Thanks so much!


----------



## carrieschro

Item Name: Chloe Chloe Marcie Large Shoulder Bag Dove $2090
Item Number: 251794630472
Seller ID: trendywest_com
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251794630472?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment:  authentic?  Fair price?


----------



## inas

Hi.. anyone have ever buy chloe bag from reebonz? Is the seller trustworthy? Tq


----------



## kateholli

Hello lovely ladies, 

could anyone please take a look at this Marcie on German ebay
(listing no. 221672519919):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/221672519919...d=171634519710/?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1120

Authentic? Any input greatly appreciated!

Cheers
kateholli


----------



## louis the 3rd

Hello!
I'm brand new to Chloe, and I was wondering if you could please authenticate this bag!

seller:   akwuvpbuddy
item number: 301518213488

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301518213488?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lovedesignerbag

Hello,

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Paddington for me?  Looks authentic but want to be sure...thank you!

Item Name: Chloé Paddington Brown Leather Whiskey Satchel - LARGE 100% AUTHENTIC NWT
Item Number: 141567312208
Seller Id: chelper7553
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa206246c

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Kindly help me authenticate this Saskia.. Thanks so much in advance

Item Name: Chloe Saskia
Item Number: 271770964236
Seller ID: coolstuff88812 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/CHLOE-SASKIA...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f46cfd10c


----------



## Lkim802

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Marcie size large please.

Item name: Chloe Marcie 
Item number: 161571021172
Seller name: eyeloveshertbert
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161571021172
Dropbox link to photos: https://db.tt/Ur2yaj2H

I'm posting from my phone and am not sure how to upload the pics directly on here so I am leaving my public Dropbox account open to share the photos are on there. Please can someone help me with this and if you need more photos please let me know


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe experts,

Good evening.  

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  Chloe Women's Marcie Mini Satchel Handbag Purse with Removable Strap - Blue
Item #:         281590856793
Seller I.d.:    2014xcess
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Women...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41901f7c59

Thank u!


----------



## sugacookie

Hello,  
Please let me know your thoughts on the authenticity of this item.  I'm not familiar with the new Chloe bags.  :urock:

Item Name:  Chloe Large Beige Tote - Authentic
Item Number:  331477359490
Seller ID:  a**41
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Large...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d971b82


----------



## annazhang

Hello everyone,

Could you please help me check if this bag is authentic, thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Drew Bag black Medium Size
Item Number:171675584313
Seller ID: veus227 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f8a98739



Anna


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi other purse forum members or authenticators! 

I was wanting to buy this Chloe wallet, any thoughts on whether it is authentic or not?

Item name: Chloe Camel Leather Wallet
Item Number: 1440702
Item link :www.vestiarecollective.com/mobile/#article?id=1440702
Seller: Charlotte

Many thanks
Sonia


----------



## birmingham

Hi there, could you possibly authenticate this please on ebay:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Continental Wallet
Item Number: 251818538514
Seller ID: ngducanh91
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251818538514

Many thanks..xx


----------



## Texaspurselove

*Item Name: betty*
 *Item    Number: **111600922446*
 *Seller ID: emq8421*
 *Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbeeef4e

Notes: fake??
*


----------



## birmingham

birmingham said:


> Hi there, could you possibly authenticate this please on ebay:
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Continental Wallet
> Item Number: 251818538514
> Seller ID: ngducanh91
> Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251818538514
> 
> Many thanks..xx


Hi there, just wanted to know when I would receive a reply as the listing is ending soon...!! Thankyou for all your help...x


----------



## travelluver

Can someone take a look at this one?  Many thanks in advance!
Both for the same item, the second contains pics I thought would be requested to authenticate -

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-2000-nude-aurore-handbag-with-pouch-54d66137bf6df50dab011329

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-pix-54df70f641b4e0514300d434


----------



## emma_p

Hello Everyone, 

I would be grateful if you could authenticate these chloe paddington bags for me 

please see below

many, many thanks 

Emma

item name:  Chloe Paddington - Medium dark Green 
item number: 281603113881
seller id: lopalmier2012

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...881?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4190da8399


item name: Chloe Paddington Black 
item number 221683849078
seller id: nicbig1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Bla...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item339d631776


----------



## miraclebeibei

Could you please help me check if this bag is authentic, thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Leather Small Round Crossbody Bag 
Item Number:CHL-3P0580-161-13M
Seller ID: leperfect
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23458c03bf


----------



## Sarasb69

Hi I'm new to the forum can you please tell me how I can get my Chloe Paddington authenticated please. Thanks &#128516;


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

could you please check out these bags? thanks in advance!

Item Name: Auth Chloe Saskia 2Way Bag
Item Number: 271792553239
Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Chloe-S...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f48193d17

Item Name: Auth. Chloe Paddington Red Large Bag
Item Number: 271794880070
Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Chloe-P...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f483cbe46

thanks again!


----------



## Stansy

Dear authenticators,

i saw this beautiful Elsie satchel on the evil bay:

Chloé Elsie Black Leather Shoulder Bag

Item number: 321689684238

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/321689684238?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I asked the seller for a pic of the hologram sticker, but I only received a pic of a sewn-in leather tag.... Alarmbells here!

Can you please check for authenticity?

THANKS!!!


----------



## april_b

Hello Chloe authenticators - Are you still providing authenticity recommendations to Chloe shoppers? It seems no items have been authenticated for a couple of months. Just want to double-check before posting.

Thanks!


----------



## Rcuesico

This looks too good to be true? 

AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG MEDIUM ANTHRACITE COLOR LEATHER

391077669213

Ohkelcs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391077669213?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmars

Hi Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Marcie Small Satchel

Item: 121572713256

Seller: Brownstrorebrand 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e4c6328


----------



## whbretromac

Dear Authenticators
I believe this bag is from around 2005. I can't find a serial number inside. I don't have the dust bag or authenticity card. Is it possible that it is authentic? The quality of the hardware and leather is excellent. I would be happy to quickly post any additional photos you may need. Thanks so much!


----------



## mamaoffour

Would appreciate if this can be authenticated before I resell.  

Item Name: Chloe Marcie-New Tote
Item Number: 261717173654

Seller ID: therefindclub

Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Authentic Chloe mini Drew cross body bag color cement pink/nude
Item Number: 161640339818
Seller ID: jfen4174
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a283d96a


----------



## AnniBun

Hey, can you please check this bag? Thank you!!

Item Name: chloe paddington
Item Number: 321696430729
Seller ID: chiarajil
Link:http://http://www.ebay.de/itm/chlo-paddington-tasche-black-raritt-/321696430729


----------



## Allisonwes

Hi everyone,

I am not new to Chloe bags. I first purchased a black Marcie in 2011 from a Chloe boutique and fell in love. I just impulse purchased a Bluefly Small Chloe Paraty in Black without realizing they are not authorized sellers.  I want to authenticate my new Chloe or else get my money back. This bag does not appear to have any glaring fake attributes but I wanted to check with the best f


----------



## Bibetta

Hi, I'm new and I'm sorry for my english. Hope to not make caos 
I've seen on ebay site a paddington bag. Seller say it is 100% authentic with certificate and dust bag. I asked the serial number and seller say she can see no number inside and this is strange, Isen't it? Anyway she say it is true. Someone can confirm? Thanks

http://www.ebay.it/itm/291396571161?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi all, calling all Edith owners to have a look at this on ebay for me!! 

Item Name: Chloe. Edith Whiskey Leather Designer Satchel Hand Bag. Genuine.
Item number: 261799670267
seller ID: sarah6155
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ed...igner-Satchel-Hand-Bag-Genuine-/261815653495?

Pictures Below.... what do you think?


----------



## Msmanetti

Another


----------



## Msmanetti

Another!


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Chloe Drew Bag Medium Black leather shoulder bag 100% authentic
Item Number: 151622801804
Seller ID:tonan2855bs 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151622801804?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Someone please help me with this one!


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Authentic Chloe mini Drew cross body bag color cement pink/nude
Item Number: 161640339818
Seller ID: jfen4174
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161640339818

Previous listing has been sold. So plz ignore that one and help me with this one.


----------



## Justtoomany

Lkim802 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Marcie size large please.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie
> Item number: 161571021172
> Seller name: eyeloveshertbert
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161571021172
> Dropbox link to photos: https://db.tt/Ur2yaj2H
> 
> I'm posting from my phone and am not sure how to upload the pics directly on here so I am leaving my public Dropbox account open to share the photos are on there. Please can someone help me with this and if you need more photos please let me know



Hi- I just searched this eBay seller and found your post. I have just purchased a Mulberry Bayswater from this seller, and I'm hoping it's authentic. What was your experience?


----------



## k1000a

Can anyone help authenticate? Much appreciated!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Satchel
Item Number: 171733858675
Seller ID: itabck123 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171733858675?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Maureenie

Hello!




Can someone please help me authenticate this Chloe purse?  




Thank you kindly!


----------



## sinyard

Please authenticate Medium Marcie Crossbody 









Thank you.


----------



## littlerock

april_b said:


> Hello Chloe authenticators - Are you still providing authenticity recommendations to Chloe shoppers? It seems no items have been authenticated for a couple of months. Just want to double-check before posting.
> 
> Thanks!



We don't have any active Chloe authenticators right now. I can do certain styles but now all. I will try to pitch in while we wait for a new helper to come along. Sorry


----------



## littlerock

Msmanetti said:


> Hi all, calling all Edith owners to have a look at this on ebay for me!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe. Edith Whiskey Leather Designer Satchel Hand Bag. Genuine.
> Item number: 261799670267
> seller ID: sarah6155
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Ed...igner-Satchel-Hand-Bag-Genuine-/261815653495?
> 
> Pictures Below.... what do you think?





Msmanetti said:


> Another





Msmanetti said:


> Another!



Not sure if you bought this already but it looks authentic to me.


----------



## littlerock

sinyard said:


> Please authenticate Medium Marcie Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 2945115
> View attachment 2945116
> View attachment 2945117
> View attachment 2945118
> View attachment 2945120
> View attachment 2945121
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I could use a clearer head on shot of the "chloe" stamp in the hardware but from what I see, this looks good.


----------



## littlerock

Allisonwes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am not new to Chloe bags. I first purchased a black Marcie in 2011 from a Chloe boutique and fell in love. I just impulse purchased a Bluefly Small Chloe Paraty in Black without realizing they are not authorized sellers.  I want to authenticate my new Chloe or else get my money back. This bag does not appear to have any glaring fake attributes but I wanted to check with the best f



I know this is an older post.. but wanted to follow up. Looks authentic!


----------



## littlerock

Rcuesico said:


> This looks too good to be true?
> 
> AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE SATCHEL BAG MEDIUM ANTHRACITE COLOR LEATHER
> 
> 391077669213
> 
> Ohkelcs
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391077669213?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is an older post, but I don't like this one for a couple of different reasons..


----------



## Allisonwes

littlerock said:


> I know this is an older post.. but wanted to follow up. Looks authentic!


Littlerock,

Thank you for replying. My big concern was the lack of "Made in Italy" on the date code. I have heard from Yoogis closet that in 2013, the "made in italy" moved from the date code to under the Chloe on the outside of the inner zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Is this true? That was my reservation with this bag. I wanted to be sure that there are not two "made in italy" -- one on the outside of the inner zipped compartment and another on the date code. 

Thoughts?


----------



## littlerock

Allisonwes said:


> Littlerock,
> 
> Thank you for replying. My big concern was the lack of "Made in Italy" on the date code. I have heard from Yoogis closet that in 2013, the "made in italy" moved from the date code to under the Chloe on the outside of the inner zipped compartment on the inside of the bag. Is this true? That was my reservation with this bag. I wanted to be sure that there are not two "made in italy" -- one on the outside of the inner zipped compartment and another on the date code.
> 
> Thoughts?



Yes, this correct. It's ok that the Made In Italy is under the Choe stamp and not the date code for this model.


----------



## Allisonwes

littlerock said:


> Yes, this correct. It's ok that the Made In Italy is under the Choe stamp and not the date code for this model.


Do you think it's safe to think it's authentic? I sent my photos to Yoogis closet and they offered me a price for it. I would say that's another good sign. I just hope it's not a super fake. I heard Bluefly had some issues with fakes a few years ago.


----------



## chloehappy

hello
I would love to purchase this chloe bag but would like to ensure it is authentic
item name:chloe marcie large
link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oe/brown-leather-handbag-marcie-1542622.shtml
seller: priscilla
is vestiaire collective as trustworthy as they claim? 
thank you
so grateful for  this forum
cheers!


----------



## AmyLynneKay

*Hi everyone! I'm new to posting on this site. I have a Chloe purse I need authenticated, I'm not familiar with Chloe purses at all so I don't know any information about this purse. It seems to be great quality, the stitching looks perfect. If anyone has any info, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks in advanced 

I couldn't figure out how to attach images, so I uploaded all the photos to a photobucket album: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/AmyLynneKay/library/Chloe PUrse?sort=3&page=1


*http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chloehappy

hello
would love to purchase this Chloe Marcie bag but would like to make sure it is authentic 
Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
(not sure its an auction as its vestiaire collection)
Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works)http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oe/brown-leather-handbag-marcie-1542622.shtml


----------



## Msmanetti

littlerock said:


> Not sure if you bought this already but it looks authentic to me.


Thanks so much littlerock, no haven't bought it......yet  xx


----------



## littlerock

Allisonwes said:


> Do you think it's safe to think it's authentic? I sent my photos to Yoogis closet and they offered me a price for it. I would say that's another good sign. I just hope it's not a super fake. I heard Bluefly had some issues with fakes a few years ago.



I believe this bag to be authentic.


----------



## littlerock

chloehappy said:


> hello
> I would love to purchase this chloe bag but would like to ensure it is authentic
> item name:chloe marcie large
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...oe/brown-leather-handbag-marcie-1542622.shtml
> seller: priscilla
> is vestiaire collective as trustworthy as they claim?
> thank you
> so grateful for  this forum
> cheers!



The font, stitching and hardware all look good (from a far) on this bag, although I would have been happier with a few more pictures.. Close ups of the stamp on the hardware and heat stamp on the front of the bag, althought the inside stamp and lining looks good.


----------



## Marzee07

Hi can someone help me authenticate this chloe paddington. Got this from ebay. First time i see a padlock on the side of the purse and also the metal hardware for the padlock doesn't have the chloe stamp or engraving. The seller insists this is authentic. Please help so i can still return it. Advance thanks!


----------



## chloehappy

THANK YOU!! have purchased it and will send more images upon receipt it also comes with authenticity card and dust bag 
so grateful for your opinion


----------



## amilko26

Hi just purchased a large Chloe Marcie on eBay. At first I felt confident it was authentic, but after comparing other Marcie's authenticity cards etc with others on eBay I'm doubting it's authenticity. The bag itself seems of high quality with soft leather and a good leather smell. However, the authencity cards, the serial number and its format, and the dust bag seem to be off to me. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks 

Item name: Large Chloe Marcie 
Item number: 281616760989
Seller: mogo49202-2008
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281616760989?...e=11568&euid=1d74994bd9db4322963c69316d7664a3


----------



## amilko26

Hi just purchased a large Chloe Marcie on eBay. At first I felt confident it was authentic, but after comparing other Marcie's authenticity cards etc with others on eBay I'm doubting it's authenticity. The bag itself seems of high quality with soft leather and a good leather smell. However, the authencity cards, the serial number and its format, and the dust bag seem to be off to me. Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks 

Link to photobucket for more pics: http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Amilko26/library/Mobile Uploads?src=pb

Item name: Large Chloe Marcie 
Item number: 281616760989
Seller: mogo49202-2008
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281616760989?...e=11568&euid=1d74994bd9db4322963c69316d7664a3


----------



## sinyard

Please authenticate. Medium Chloe Marcie Crossbody Green Eucalyptus 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

Please authenticate, Marcie Medium Crossbody. I imagine you'll need more pics?


----------



## sinyard

Hi again! One more bag. I'm sorry. Thank you so much. 

Chloe Marcie Nut Crossbody NWT


----------



## amilko26

I added additional photos on my photobucket, if anyone could please help authenticate my Large Chloe Marcie bag.. I'm new so I can't  answer any private messages yet. I spoke with the seller I purchased from asking when and where she purchased the bag and she claims she purchased about a year ago at a Saks Off 5th in Colorado. 

http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Amilko26/library/Mobile Uploads?src=pb_unauth


----------



## Dando11

Dando11 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently purchased this Marcie from the Jomashop. Could you please confirm if it's a real Chloe? The bag is beautiful and the leather is very soft... However I have never seen one before, so I have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Handbag Light Tan
> 
> Link to Jomahop: http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0851-161-13m.html
> 
> Please scroll down for detailed photos, and see additional photos of front and back in the links below.
> 
> View attachment 2856980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856981
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear back soon
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi girls,
I posted this earlier during the year... would anybody be able to give their opinion on this bag? 
I hope to hear from somebody soon 
Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

Is anyone still authenticating? I'm sorry if I seem impatient. I just don't want the bags to slip away.  Thank you so much.


----------



## kritimish

Item name: Chloe


----------



## kritimish

Hi!
This is my first post on purse forum so please excuse any mistakes. Could someone authenticate:

Name: Chloè Marcie medium

Thank you!


----------



## Marzee07

sinyard said:


> Is anyone still authenticating? I'm sorry if I seem impatient. I just don't want the bags to slip away.  Thank you so much.




Hi! I'm new here too and i hope we're posting on the right thread or posting the right way coz looks like no one's authenticating. I ended up keeping my chloe after i did my own research. Turned out it's authentic. I am so relieved. So much to learn about authenticating purses  hope someone authenticates ur purse soon. Take care.


----------



## sinyard

Marzee07 said:


> Hi! I'm new here too and i hope we're posting on the right thread or posting the right way coz looks like no one's authenticating. I ended up keeping my chloe after i did my own research. Turned out it's authentic. I am so relieved. So much to learn about authenticating purses  hope someone authenticates ur purse soon. Take care.




Thanks me too... [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Principesa

Hi, can you help me for one bag: http://remix.bg/accessories-bags-chlo%C3%89-pr779501.html You can see the photos here. It's bulgarian second hand site.Can you tell me what is this model and is it original. Thanks


----------



## AlBags

Hello! This is my first post on purse forum so please excuse any mistakes. But, could someone authenticate this Chloe "Alyson" Alison tote?  

Seller name: Sophie
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-tote-bag-blackwhite-1944395/?tref=category

I'll ask for any more info of the bag, e.g. serial number, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kema042290

VELQg/$_12.JPG[/IMG]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...8648631?ssPageName=STRK:MERWX:ACTPNL:LNLK:ITM

I just brought it. Trying to make sure it's real. I will take more pictures when it comes.


----------



## kema042290

kritimish said:


> Hi!
> This is my first post on purse forum so please excuse any mistakes. Could someone authenticate:
> 
> Name: Chloè Marcie medium
> 
> Thank you!



where did you get these pictures because I just brought this bag on ebay.


----------



## yuxijojo

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Chloe paraty bag. Many thanks


Item Name:Chloe medium paraty dove
Item Number: 321718869042
Seller ID: angugu0501
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/321718869042?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you so much


----------



## rorosity

Authentic?

Large Black Marcie Satchel
Tradesy
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-black-2141453/?tref=closet#


----------



## Takeshi

Hi all! I bought this Chloe Paraty and I want to make sure it is a real deal. Could you authenticate it for me?

Item name: Chloe Paraty Brown
Item NO: 357366958
Seller ID: Baby driver
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/chlo-medium-paraty-brown-leather/357366958


Here is additional pics of all the details:

http://aijaa.com/d43CSD
http://aijaa.com/vwZY3G
http://aijaa.com/0PFCSe
http://aijaa.com/qUstWg
http://aijaa.com/DyOTc6
http://aijaa.com/83tQfr
http://aijaa.com/evL7Xl
http://aijaa.com/DxH3oZ
http://aijaa.com/WTjJyo
http://aijaa.com/dOi04v


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi ladies, so after my search for a whiskey Edith (with messenger strap), I found one, bought it, and have it here at home  I'm 99% sure it is authentic, please could you (littlerock, if this is one you can do?) have a look at it and tell me what you think? Would appreciate your help soooo much xx

Pics to follow...


----------



## Msmanetti

Msmanetti said:


> Hi ladies, so after my search for a whiskey Edith (with messenger strap), I found one, bought it, and have it here at home  I'm 99% sure it is authentic, please could you (littlerock, if this is one you can do?) have a look at it and tell me what you think? Would appreciate your help soooo much xx
> 
> Pics to follow...



Another pic


----------



## Msmanetti

Another


----------



## Msmanetti

Another


----------



## Msmanetti

Another!


----------



## Msmanetti

another...


----------



## littlerock

Msmanetti said:


> Hi ladies, so after my search for a whiskey Edith (with messenger strap), I found one, bought it, and have it here at home  I'm 99% sure it is authentic, please could you (littlerock, if this is one you can do?) have a look at it and tell me what you think? Would appreciate your help soooo much xx
> 
> Pics to follow...





Msmanetti said:


> Another pic





Msmanetti said:


> Another





Msmanetti said:


> Another



Authentic, congrats!


----------



## littlerock

sinyard said:


> Please authenticate. Medium Chloe Marcie Crossbody Green Eucalyptus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947885
> View attachment 2947886
> View attachment 2947887
> View attachment 2947888
> View attachment 2947889
> View attachment 2947890
> View attachment 2947891
> View attachment 2947892
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good to me!


----------



## littlerock

sinyard said:


> Please authenticate, Marcie Medium Crossbody. I imagine you'll need more pics?
> View attachment 2948941
> View attachment 2948942
> View attachment 2948943



Looks good to me


----------



## littlerock

Dando11 said:


> Hi girls,
> I posted this earlier during the year... would anybody be able to give their opinion on this bag?
> I hope to hear from somebody soon
> Thank you!



I believe your bag to be authentic


----------



## littlerock

sinyard said:


> Hi again! One more bag. I'm sorry. Thank you so much.
> 
> Chloe Marcie Nut Crossbody NWT
> 
> View attachment 2949389
> View attachment 2949390
> View attachment 2949391
> View attachment 2949392
> View attachment 2949393



Pics are missing now, sorry!


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> Hi again! One more bag. I'm sorry. Thank you so much.
> 
> Chloe Marcie Nut Crossbody NWT
> 
> View attachment 2949389
> View attachment 2949390
> View attachment 2949391
> View attachment 2949392
> View attachment 2949393




@littlerock thank you for authenticating the other two for me!  Could you check this one too? This is the one I've decide to get. Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

littlerock said:


> Pics are missing now, sorry!




There there now! Thanks!


----------



## littlerock

^ Not good enough pictures. Can you request close ups of the stamp on hardware and leather?


----------



## sinyard

littlerock said:


> ^ Not good enough pictures. Can you request close ups of the stamp on hardware and leather?




I had a bad feeling about this one... I think I am going to pass on the bag. Thank you so much! I know how busy you must be and you're kind enough to do this for us .


----------



## littlerock

rorosity said:


> Authentic?
> 
> Large Black Marcie Satchel
> Tradesy
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-black-2141453/?tref=closet#



I can't see the pics without logging into the site, a pop ad blocks me and I can't get past it. Can you copy and post here please?


----------



## rorosity

littlerock said:


> I can't see the pics without logging into the site, a pop ad blocks me and I can't get past it. Can you copy and post here please?



For some reason, purse forum only lets me post 1 pic per post...so odd.  I can post pics one after the other in separate posts.


----------



## littlerock

rorosity said:


> For some reason, purse forum only lets me post 1 pic per post...so odd.  I can post pics one after the other in separate posts.



I can't see much in the photo but whether it is authentic or not, it does NOT appear to be a size large.


----------



## rorosity

littlerock said:


> I can't see much in the photo but whether it is authentic or not, it does NOT appear to be a size large.



Thanks.  My main concern was the black lining.  I have mostly seen brown lining in authentic Marcie bags.  Either way, I have decided to save up and buy a new Large Black Marcie.


----------



## rorosity

Here's another...


----------



## littlerock

^


----------



## Msmanetti

littlerock said:


> Authentic, congrats!


Whoop whoop! Thanks so much @littlerock!! Yippity yay, yippity yay, yippity yay!! xx


----------



## sdrgfdsghgfdhd

Hi, could you please tell me if this one is real or fake?


----------



## amilko26

@littlerock could you please authentic the large Chloe Marcie I posted a few days ago on here... Everyone else's seems to be getting looked at except mine.. Thanks.


----------



## amilko26

Here's the link again with the photos http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/Amilko26/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&src=pb_unauth&page=1


----------



## indiglow

Chloe Marcie

Link: http://s845.photobucket.com/user/indigl0wy/library/

Thanks!


----------



## Dando11

littlerock said:


> I believe your bag to be authentic


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## srndpty

Please kindly authenticate this Chloe Paraty for me! Thank you 

Clasps were replaced fyi! xx


----------



## maui2007

To whom it may concern:


Any help in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated. 




*Item Name: *CHLOE PADDINGTON
*Item    Number: *1957361
 *Seller ID: *Handbags Divine (Tradesy)
 *Link: (please  make sure link works)*

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-paddington-shoulder-bag-red-1957361/?tref=category


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dioraddict92

Hello! I was wondering what you think of this bag? I recently purchased it from Tradesy. Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-leather-tote-bag-satchel-brown-841145/

Name: Chloe Paddington
Item Number: 841145
Seller ID: Laura (Tradesy) 
Link: url]https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-leather-tote-bag-satchel-brown-841145/[/url]

Below are all the appropriate images! Thank you SO much!


----------



## Dioraddict92

Here are some additional pictures for my previous post!
Name: Chloe Paddington
Item Number: 841145
Seller ID: Laura (Tradesy) 
Link: url]https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-leather-tote-bag-satchel-brown-841145/[/url]


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> Can someone take a look at this one?  Many thanks in advance!
> Both for the same item, the second contains pics I thought would be requested to authenticate -
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-2000-nude-aurore-handbag-with-pouch-54d66137bf6df50dab011329
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-pix-54df70f641b4e0514300d434


OMG! 

I thought I had this authenticated and now see it was missed!  I bought the bag so can someone please take a look- thank you SO much- and I apologize for my error!


----------



## travelluver

travelluver said:


> OMG!
> 
> I thought I had this authenticated and now see it was missed!  I bought the bag so can someone please take a look- thank you SO much- and I apologize for my error!



This is the other listing from the same seller on ebay - I think it might have better pics

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-20...D4mlj0pjNKimzEx1LVEkc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Hermes2

Hi,
I would really appreciate if you could take a look at this Chloé medium Paraty bag for me. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## kema042290

kritimish said:


> Hi!
> This is my first post on purse forum so please excuse any mistakes. Could someone authenticate:
> 
> Name: Chloè Marcie medium
> 
> Thank you!



Can someone please authenticate this bag? I just brought it and need to know. This person posted the bag already so can you look at kritmish's post. Thank you.


----------



## Takeshi

Takeshi said:


> Hi all! I bought this Chloe Paraty and I want to make sure it is a real deal. Could you authenticate it for me?
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Brown
> Item NO: 357366958
> Seller ID: Baby driver
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/chlo-medium-paraty-brown-leather/357366958
> 
> 
> Here is additional pics of all the details:
> 
> http://aijaa.com/d43CSD
> http://aijaa.com/vwZY3G
> http://aijaa.com/0PFCSe
> http://aijaa.com/qUstWg
> http://aijaa.com/DyOTc6
> http://aijaa.com/83tQfr
> http://aijaa.com/evL7Xl
> http://aijaa.com/DxH3oZ
> http://aijaa.com/WTjJyo
> http://aijaa.com/dOi04v


 

Mine was skipped, could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!


----------



## mvo

I just received a purchase from Rue La La.  I would greatly appreciate if someone could authenticate it. 


Marcie-"large"


----------



## KitKat1343

Hi,
I was hoping to get help authenticating and identifying this Chloe bag.  I bought at a consignment shop for an amazing price- because I'm hoping someone didn't know what they had.  The bag has a great weight to it, soft leather, and the stitching looks impeccable. All of which I'm hoping prove it real.  I am hoping to also get some more details if it is.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joellecious

Got this Chloe bag from Jomashop. 
Here are pictures. Can you authenticate this bag for me? I have been on the phone with the Jomashop team for hours, arguing about the bag. I ordered a grain leather light tan bag and got this one, and the guy who claims to be the supervisor at Jomashop said that I got the correct order. Grain leather is supposed to look like this bag I got.
Ive never seen this leather pattern before, can you authenticate it for me please!


postimg.org/image/g0pt5898v/
postimg.org/image/ijgk311an/
postimg.org/image/6pgcpgj3j/
postimg.org/image/o9zr317xh/


----------



## samasher

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Chl...T2A%2Fl8jmxvlFz2YY49s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

As I've been stung by as fake on Ebay before I asked the seller if they could confirm that it is a genuine Chloe and real leather, and got this reply-
"The bag was a sample from Chloe I'm not sure if it ever made it into production though these are made as sales samples for each season sometimes they are bought as is, sometimes we would say we wanted changes made. I worked as a buyer for Selfridges and we were always getting samples like this. It is genuine made by Chloe or rather made for them though but I don't have a receipt etc. As far as I know it is real leather but no way of checking I cannot imagine it would be anything else though?"


----------



## megviole

*Item Name: Chloe Paddington. Genuine, original designer bag with Net-a-porter documentation*

 	eBay item number: 251925516437

Seller ID: smcgrego1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251925516437

Can anyone verify if this bag is genuine? The documentation looks good, but it would be easy enough to fake. I still love the Paddington! Thank you for your help!

​


----------



## megviole

*CHLOE Paddington Bag, Black Leather*

 			 		 	eBay item number:
271844498483

Seller ID: jumanji1972

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271844498483?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any thoughts on the authenticity of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello!
I hope someone can help authenticate these wallets:

Title: Chloe Leather Studded Wallet
Number: 221752993601
Seller: yun_cynt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221752993601?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Title: CHLOÉ~MADE IN ITALY~BLACK~PEBBLED LEATHER~BUCKLE~EXPANDABLE~WALLET/CLUTCH~STUD
Number: 291212772717
Seller:psuchez
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291212772717?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Wenx543

Hi - 

Appreciate if anyone can help authenticating this item

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b12bd2d
seller:  doegirlfresh
number 271842458925

Thanks so much!


----------



## edenchelsea

Chloe Drew handbag
251937581408
jade_866
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251937581408 

I'm thinking about asking if she will trade for my celine back which I also don't know if authentic. Thanks.


----------



## neemi604

Hello everyone 

This seller says she has two of the Chloe Drew bag along with the receipts bc she claims she received them both for her birthday from a Chloe registry. 

Item Name: Rose Pink Chloe Drew Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 131502168041
Seller ID: maiwcouturee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131502168041?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The price she's agreeing to seems to good to be true. And the piping/edges don't look like the ones on Nordstrom.com.

Please authenticate! Graci


----------



## LWH36

Thoughts on this paddington?


----------



## LWH36

Just bought this bag from a 'reputable' US reseller on eBay with no negative comments over 6 years. The leather, hardware, date code all look good to me but I'm still relatively new to Chloe and would like a second opinion because it's hard to judge in photos.


----------



## candy1015

Hi, 

Item Name: CHLOE CARLINA CE114S 724 GOLD/TRANSPARENT PEACH
Link: 
http://www.fashioneyewear.com/chloe-ce114s.html
http://www.pretavoir.co.uk/us/chloe-carlina-ce114s-724.html

I'm recently in love with this pair of shades, can't seem to find any in stock in US retailers. Found two UK website are selling them with a very low price (NM retail price $360). Please help authenticate these two links I provided!

Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## thisMeaghan

*Hello Authenticators! I'm hoping you can help me authenticate this bag. It was kind of an impulse purchase, and I'm having doubts now. Thanks ahead of time *


*Item Name:   Chloe Authentic Paddington*
*Item    Number:   *301615338453
 *Seller ID:   TheWrld*
*Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/301615338453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*


----------



## rorosity

Hoping that someone can help me authenticate this Large Marcie Satchel:

ITEM NAME: Authentic Chloe Marcie Satchel Bag Large Black Leather

ITEM NUMBER: 281681410981

SELLER I.D.:  goje7812 

LINK:   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...Ax7M4enTXoF3WkxA4bhyY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## LilTex

Hi Authenticators  Can you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you! 

Auth NWT Chloe Heloise Small Lambskin Leather Hobo Nutmeg Tan Brown Shoulder Bag

Item # 191572709263

Seller ID : redrose-17

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191572709263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## zgm

Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at my Chloe Marcie? It looks authentic to me but am no expert. I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Please help.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## zgm

zgm said:


> Hi Authenticators. Could you please take a look at my Chloe Marcie? It looks authentic to me but am no expert. I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Please help.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.


More photos. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## kortizi0

Hello,

I purchased these Chloe Susanna boots on eBay (I have not received them yet). Can someone please tell me if these look authentic? The design on the stud detailing looks a bit off after looking at them more...

Item number: 281264996238
seller: clarsanna
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281264996238?txnId=1375554854018


----------



## AgnieszkaG

Hello,

Can you Authenticate this Paddington for me please?









































thank you!


----------



## loveslv

Is there no one currently authenticating on this board  I paid for a bag to be authenticated at authenticat4u but it ends in 3.5 hours and I haven't gotten a response yet


----------



## LilTex

loveslv said:


> Is there no one currently authenticating on this board  I paid for a bag to be authenticated at authenticat4u but it ends in 3.5 hours and I haven't gotten a response yet



I posted on the 12th and there has been no responses since...it looked like there hadn't been any authentications in a while before that... Maybe the Chloe AT is shut down???


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not sure whether this is the right place to post non-bag Chloe items. I found and purchased a gorgeous silk scarf that I'm hoping is genuine. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## designedforxp

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Large Pink Leather MARCIE Sea Anemone Satchel Handbag W Duster
Item Number: 251973950007
Seller ID: amour_for_couture
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aaad15a37

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LWH36

Chloe Sally 
Black 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331568152475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

My concern is that the owner says there's not a date code in this bag. It looks authentic to me otherwise. The seller has 100 percent positive feedback but is not a huge seller (which actually makes me trust her more). She says she personally bought it at the Chloe boutique.


----------



## Lescoy

LWH36 said:


> Chloe Sally
> Black
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331568152475?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> My concern is that the owner says there's not a date code in this bag. It looks authentic to me otherwise. The seller has 100 percent positive feedback but is not a huge seller (which actually makes me trust her more). She says she personally bought it at the Chloe boutique.



Should be a datecode tag inside. Has she checked any inner pocket?


----------



## Roche

Ebay seller: cstr1794
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331444278443?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Model: Chloe Alison

Is this authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## psodhi1982

Item Name:Authentic Chloe Drew Leather Crossbody Bag $1,850.00
Item Number: 400932329919 
Seller ID:rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400932329919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

New to this brand, I want to take a break from my Balenciaga's 

Thank you!


----------



## jasmineli

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you! 
Item Name (if you know it) paraty
Link (if available): (please make sure link works)
Photos 
img0.ph.126.net/OGlCglhCvHqvqTNOVRcDZw==/6630073807188087609.jpg

img2.ph.126.net/an7aKmL4QSL3LZ6rmeAzlQ==/6630180459815980523.jpg

img1.ph.126.net/VgWokFwl6h39JMaAfF1QAg==/6630923729676739492.jpg

img2.ph.126.net/Vg3yRfvwOZzEvy5inkOHEw==/6630821475095357009.jpg

img2.ph.126.net/ODGlFx01rpYNpegeh3yfyQ==/6630487223560132517.jpg

img1.ph.126.net/xxwMNZFSiiWAc1TXwaAHhQ==/6630730215630254029.jpg


----------



## Qwangwai

Hi,

I'm so in love with this Chloe Mini Drew Bag. Please view the pictures and authencate it. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## jasmineli

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you!


----------



## Peach08

Hi
would someone be able to authenticate this chloe bag
thx in advance for your time and expertise

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Shoulder Bag Eden Black 60954
Item Number: 291490225228
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ch...228?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43de2bdc4c


----------



## daisiesonly

All,

I am very interested in the Chloe Marcie Medium in black and have been looking at sites like portero to try to find one that is gently used.  I found this one below at ebay and am thinking of making an offer but am not sure if I should take a chance.  What do you guys think?  Is it real?  I would love to save a little but don't want to end up with a knockoff.  Thanks in advance

Item Name: CHLOÈ Marcie Medium Satchel Black
Item Number:  111685356895
Seller ID: rebekah1184
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111685356895?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## fsrcharlotte

Hello. I want to buy the chloe bellow on Ebay and would appreciate help in determining if the bag is authentic. Thanks! 

Item Name:CHLOE Blush Nude Marcie Small Leather Satchel Bag With Strap
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: thewrld
Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.com/itm/301659713674?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Autumngreen

Hi all, may I please have some help authenticating this bag? Thanks in advance

Item Name: Chloe Paraty in Red
Item number:181776393075
Seller ID: weisurreyuniv
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181776393075


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Hi. I would like to see if this is authentic. I did the dumb thing and bought online before authenticating and I'm hoping it turns out ok. Thank you.


----------



## meranda71

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261926674779

Struggling to add request on phone can someone please tell me what they think of this. Thanks


----------



## saemiii

Need help please! I bought a Medium Rock Paraty on MyHabit but after hearing of fake bags being sold there I want to make sure my bag is not fake! I have two days left to return so anything will be helpful!

Item Name: Medium Paraty in Rock
Photos: http://s577.photobucket.com/user/saemilee123/library/Mobile Uploads

Please let me know if you need more pictures!
Thank YOU!


----------



## curry1977

Hi, can you help with this Chloé marcie medium crossbody? i have two other marcie purchased on store , i purchased this online http://papillonkia.com/shop/chloe-marcie-cross-body-leather-satchel-medium-sea-water/ but i found than the internet one leather tag has different numbers, not group of two (as the other two) for example: (12-23-23-46) but as you can see on picks something like this 121344343-40.
Maybe depends of the year
Thank you so much


----------



## AccessorizeThis

Looking to purchase my first Chloe.  Thanks for your help and expertise!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Satchel Medium Shoulder Strap In Excellent Condition
Item Number: 221812777775
Seller ID: primitives*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a512632f

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Womens Black Purse Leather Satchel New/Display
Item Number: 381306815617
Seller ID: apparel save
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c7a84481


----------



## AccessorizeThis

Another one please &#55357;&#56842;. Thank you!

Item name:Cholè Paraty Small Leather Satchel NWT
Item number: 151732735300
Seller's name: skye01nov
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chole-Parat...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353f9cd44


Item name: CHLOE PARATY Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag Designer Luxury Authentic Satchel
Item number: 261952313727
Seller's name: undertheroof_au
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PARAT...27?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3cfd93197f


----------



## tomato09

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Small Crossbody Handbag NEW
Item Number: 331595292930
Seller ID: boardboy2000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d349ea102

Hello Ladies, I love this bag... could you please help me to authenticate? Many many thanks!


----------



## AccessorizeThis

Thanks so much in advance!

Item name: Genuine Gray Chloe Marcie Medium Size Leather Satchel
item number: 261951668426
Seller: Steelfishes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gra...5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=281738594823&rt=nc

Item name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel In nut And Matching Wallet
item number: 281738594823
Seller: dmay1901
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=261951978217&rt=nc

Item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE BAG SATCHEL MEDIUM NUT BROWN LEATHER
Item number: 261951978217
Seller: jammat77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfd8dfae9


----------



## Shoang456

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag:

NWT CHLOE TOP HANDLE MARCIE MEDIUM SATCHEL CROSSBODY LAGUNA HANDBAG 
Item Number: 291510953175
Seller ID: love*my*3*boys
Link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291510953175&globalID=EBAY-US

Thank you!


----------



## littlerock

saemiii said:


> Need help please! I bought a Medium Rock Paraty on MyHabit but after hearing of fake bags being sold there I want to make sure my bag is not fake! I have two days left to return so anything will be helpful!
> 
> Item Name: Medium Paraty in Rock
> Photos: http://s577.photobucket.com/user/saemilee123/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures!
> Thank YOU!



This looks authentic to me


----------



## littlerock

AccessorizeThis said:


> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Genuine Gray Chloe Marcie Medium Size Leather Satchel
> item number: 261951668426
> Seller: Steelfishes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gra...5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=281738594823&rt=nc




These are all ended but, I'll answer.. not enough pics. Seems off to me. 



AccessorizeThis said:


> Item name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel In nut And Matching Wallet
> item number: 281738594823
> Seller: dmay1901
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...d&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=261951978217&rt=nc



This one looked okay although I would have liked close up pics of the stampings



AccessorizeThis said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MARCIE BAG SATCHEL MEDIUM NUT BROWN LEATHER
> Item number: 261951978217
> Seller: jammat77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfd8dfae9



Looks fake to me.


----------



## littlerock

jasmineli said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? thank you!



Authentic


----------



## littlerock

Shoang456 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> NWT CHLOE TOP HANDLE MARCIE MEDIUM SATCHEL CROSSBODY LAGUNA HANDBAG
> Item Number: 291510953175
> Seller ID: love*my*3*boys
> Link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291510953175&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thank you!



Looks authentic


----------



## littlerock

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Hi. I would like to see if this is authentic. I did the dumb thing and bought online before authenticating and I'm hoping it turns out ok. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034828
> View attachment 3034830
> View attachment 3034832
> View attachment 3034834



I do not know this style well enough to authenticate. But the stamping looks ok in my opinion so that is a good sign.


----------



## littlerock

curry1977 said:


> Hi, can you help with this Chloé marcie medium crossbody? i have two other marcie purchased on store , i purchased this online http://papillonkia.com/shop/chloe-marcie-cross-body-leather-satchel-medium-sea-water/ but i found than the internet one leather tag has different numbers, not group of two (as the other two) for example: (12-23-23-46) but as you can see on picks something like this 121344343-40.
> Maybe depends of the year
> Thank you so much



Authentic


----------



## gidramom

Hello. Could you help me authenticate the listing below?

Item name: Chloe $1600 Huge Edith zip satchel tote handbag gorgeous condition item number: 321801849943   
Seller: ardenkai
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-1600-...n-/321801849943?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you so much!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gra...5&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=281738594823&rt=nc


----------



## opopopp

AccessorizeThis said:


> Looking to purchase my first Chloe.  Thanks for your help and expertise!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paraty Satchel Medium Shoulder Strap In Excellent Condition
> Item Number: 221812777775
> Seller ID: primitives*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a512632f
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Womens Black Purse Leather Satchel New/Display
> Item Number: 381306815617
> Seller ID: apparel save
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Parat...617?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c7a84481


I m interested in the same chloe paraty bag which is selling on ebay by primitives. Did you get any reply from anyone if it's real? thank you


----------



## crayonmashi

hi chloe mods, may i ask if these three images are enough to determine the autheticity?
thanks y'all


----------



## crayonmashi

crayonmashi said:


> hi chloe mods, may i ask if these three images are enough to determine the autheticity?
> thanks y'all



Sorry bout the above format!

Item Name: Paraty in Rock - medium
Photos: (more added)

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Dear all, I traded a balenciaga with this Chloe Marcie medium satchel. Please help me to authenticate the bag!


----------



## Firstfullsteps




----------



## LolaLemon

Item name: Sky Grey Chloe Paddington 
Item number: 121703972921
seller: ldmanning72
Link: 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sky-Grey-Ch...er-Hardwear-/121703972921?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## LolaLemon

Item name : Chloe Paddington leather handbag 
item number 252005096870
seller lavender_rose_2008
link. 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Paddi...0-Authentic-/252005096870?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## LolaLemon

Greatly appreciate if someone could advise on the above. I'm a total chloe novice x ^^^


----------



## doublewats

Item Name (if you know it): N/A
Link (if available): N/A
Photos:

No name, sorry, think it's embossed crocodile, don't recognize style though so I tend to think it's not real.


----------



## ichan

Hello all,

Please authenticate this:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie with Strap Leather Tote
Item Number: 04145665-04
Seller: Trendlee (Tradesy)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-leather-red-tote-bag-4074985/?tref=category

Thanks very much!


----------



## Janinevs

Could you please let me know about this one. TIA

*Item Name: **Details about  Authentic Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody Bag red Worn Once MSRP $1395
Item Number: 111714792150
**Seller ID: rutgersny*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111714792150?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_0wt_0*


----------



## Janinevs

What about this one? TIA

*Item Name: **CHLOE Marcie Medium Round Crossbody Bag SS 2015 Acerola Red NWT*
*Item Number:*321808191623
*Seller ID:*val5050_0 
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321808191623?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_0wt_0*


----------



## AccessorizeThis

littlerock said:


> These are all ended but, I'll answer.. not enough pics. Seems off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This one looked okay although I would have liked close up pics of the stampings
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fake to me.


Thanks.  Ended up not getting any.  The search continues.


----------



## AccessorizeThis

opopopp said:


> I m interested in the same chloe paraty bag which is selling on ebay by primitives. Did you get any reply from anyone if it's real? thank you


Nope.  It's ended anyway.


----------



## Firefox13az

Hi. Can you please tell me if this Chloe wallet is authentic?

Item Name: Chloe Wallet


----------



## citylicious

Hi everyone, could you please authenticate this lovely bag. Thank you so much xx

Item name: chloe mini marcie bag in nut
Item number: 271931253426
Seller ID: mimi5893
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271931253426&globalID=EBAY-AU


----------



## citylicious

Would appreciate if someone could please get back to me on the mini marcie in nut, auction ends very soon. Thank you so much!!


----------



## usenaleeza69

Hello peeps, I need help to authenticate this

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Handbag Blue/Grey Rare
Item Number:261967595830
Seller ID:jcha96476
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261967595830&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## natashalove

Hello,

Could your experts please help authenticate this Chloe Paraty?

*Item Name:* $1990 authentic Chloe PARATY Black Handbag Shoulder Leather Bag Purse Satchel
*Item Number:* 311389903439
*Seller ID:* luxeloveshop
*Link: (please make sure link works)* http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-authen...ulder-Leather-Bag-Purse-Satchel-/311389903439

Your help is much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## crayonmashi

crayonmashi said:


> hi chloe mods, may i ask if these three images are enough to determine the authenticity?
> thanks y'all





crayonmashi said:


> Sorry bout the above format!
> 
> Item Name: Paraty in Rock - medium
> Photos: (more added)
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!



helloooo i'd just like to bump these 2 posts of the same bag real quick before it gets sold to someone else, thanks a lot!


----------



## aprice2pay4glor

Hi all,
I just received my chloe marcie hobo from the consignment site, The Real  Real. While they have an authenticity guarantee, I was nervous when I  saw the serial number tag. It looks very shoddy, and "italy" is cut off  in "made in Italy"   Does anyone with more experience have any thoughts?  The hologram seems to be decent, but i really have no context. Any help  would be greatly appreciated!
-LA 		
*Item Name (if you know it):* Chloe Marcie Hobo
 *Link (if available):* https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/chloe-marcie-hobo-w-slash-tags-2
 *
Number on authentication card:B1TZFN
Serial number on tag inside pocket (which seems most alarming as "Italy" is cut off:  01135665
Photos:  
*


----------



## xyzboy

Hi, Authentic? Model? I've never seen this model.
I'd truly appreciate any information.
Item name: Chloe Paraty Bag
Item number:291520705701 
Seller ID: Peabodypunk
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291520705701?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## usenaleeza69

Ain't any of the authenticator around??? Really need help to authenticate the bag I am eyeing...


----------



## heidiandchloe

Can you authenticate this Chloe please?

Item: EUC Authentic Chole Paraty Large Tan Brown Handbag $1995
Item Number: 252035030378
Seller: xandernharrison 
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authent...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae755d6a

Thank you!!!


----------



## woan

Please help me authenticate this Chloe!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153489367063777&set=pcb.955224311195484&type=1&theater


It is a closed group on Facebook that sells all kinds of branded bags, if photos cannot be seen, where can I send photos to authenticate this Chloe? Please help me!!!


----------



## bagaholicat14

Can someone authenticate this chloe paddington for me? Item Name: Chloe Paddington
Seller ID: Facebook Toronto Fashion


----------



## heidiandchloe

heidiandchloe said:


> Can you authenticate this Chloe please?
> 
> Item: EUC Authentic Chole Paraty Large Tan Brown Handbag $1995
> Item Number: 252035030378
> Seller: xandernharrison
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Authent...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aae755d6a
> 
> Thank you!!!


Added a picture of the hardware


----------



## brbshopping

Chloe sunglasses
281757042491
Angellat_bpink
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281757042491?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rara777

Hi! Is it true?
*Item Name:*
*Original Chloe Tasche*

*Item    Number:**151761261356*
 *Seller ID:** maxi41david*
 *Link: **http://www.ebay.de/itm/151761261356?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## sarahchloefan

Hi All,

Could you help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Hobo?  The lining and seams are quite different than I've seen in person before, so I'm hoping for any help you might be able to provide! Thank you!


----------



## SALA157

Would anyone please authenticate these 2 bags for me? I appreciate your expertise and time very much!

Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini
Item Number: 221841428486
Seller ID: cjuan29
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Chole-Drew-mini-Shoulder-Bag-/221841428486?hash=item33a6c79006

Item Name: Chloe Drew Small
Item Number: 291528593285
Seller ID: tarcy8744
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-DREW-TAN-GOLD-SMALL-GRAINED-CALFSKIN-LEATHER-GINGERBREAD-CHLOE-HANDBAG-/291528593285?hash=item43e0754f85


----------



## kondesa

Hi! Can you please let me know if this is authentic or not? Thanks bunch!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Beige Handbag
Item Number: 121719231840
Seller ID: chrisshoesbags
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...FuVyXnxQyt3sJMq%2FnvI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tinacv

Hi! Kindly authenticate these chloe bags. Thanks so much!

Item name: Chloe paraty medium satchel
Item number: 101311227
Seller ID: Bag Fairy
Link:http://olx.ph/i2/item/chloe-paraty-medium-satchel-ID6R5G3.html#:fdea0ca40d

Item name: preowned chloe paraty bag
Item number: 101089423
Seller ID: eihpsamsom
Link:http://olx.ph/i2/item/preowned-chloe-paraty-bag-ID6Q9Yz.html#:f399b60efe


----------



## resourceluxury

sarahchloefan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Hobo?  The lining and seams are quite different than I've seen in person before, so I'm hoping for any help you might be able to provide! Thank you!



Sorry, this looks fake to me - font, stitching and screws are all off.


----------



## dgphoto

Could I please have someone take a look at these photos and see if this is an authentic bag? I believe this is a Paddington.


----------



## dgphoto

This is not online so not link but via a private seller. A few more photos:



And she has this but no other paperwork. 



Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## dgphoto

A couple of last comments, it smells like leather and there's a triangle piece of cardboard placed inside the bag to help it stand up. Also, I asked about the outer piece on the handles facing inward and she was able to turn them to the correct position-facing away from each other rather than facing each other (if that makes sense). The bag is quite heavy-even without the key and padlock!


----------



## Soso231

Hello everybody,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks a lot!

ITEM NAME: Chloé Paraty
LINK: No available link 
PHOTOS:


----------



## Soso231

Hello everybody,
Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks a lot!

ITEM NAME: Chloé Paraty 
LINK: no link available 
PHOTOS: below

PS: I'm not able to put more than one photo in the post so I'll split them, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Soso231

Second photo


----------



## Soso231

Third photo


----------



## Soso231

Fourth photo


----------



## Soso231

Fifth photo


----------



## Soso231

Sixth photo


----------



## LilTex

resourceluxury said:


> Sorry, this looks fake to me - font, stitching and screws are all off.



What looks off about the font, etc? I am just curious because I purchased this bag (different color) from Yoogi's Closet about a month ago and compared it to pictures when it was on sale at Saks and mine seems legit. The leather is like butter  I am very happy with my purchase but haven't had it authenticated on here. (it's not done daily like on ATLV) Now I am really curious... I'm gonna have to get it out of the closet! lol


----------



## resourceluxury

LilTex said:


> What looks off about the font, etc? I am just curious because I purchased this bag (different color) from Yoogi's Closet about a month ago and compared it to pictures when it was on sale at Saks and mine seems legit. The leather is like butter  I am very happy with my purchase but haven't had it authenticated on here. (it's not done daily like on ATLV) Now I am really curious... I'm gonna have to get it out of the closet! lol



Check the details - stitching on interior logo, serial format, stitching, type of screws on hardware, glazing, etc. The one that looked concerning showed inconsistencies in those areas.


----------



## rose67672000

Item Name: Chloe authentic marcie cream twist lock hobo satchel long strap shoulder handbag
Item Number: 161792361709 
Seller ID:lovely_lollipop 
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-authe...der-handbag-/161792361709?hash=item25ab9384ed

Hello, I wondered if someone could please authentic this for me please, and also I don't suppose (if the bag is real) anyone knows how much it would cost to have the faulty strap fixed. 

Many thanks in advance. xxx


----------



## usenaleeza69

hello gorgeous,

I really need help...please authenticate this for me. I do not want to spend my hard earned money on an impostor...Thanks in advance.

Item Name:Chloe Marcie Medium Handbag Blue/Grey Embossed Leather RARE
Item Number:262004140924
Seller ID:jcha96746 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Mar...3ef44fb&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=161792361709


----------



## MadisonReese

Item name: Chloe Small drew chain shoulder
Seller id: x_star
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252059568134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seems sketchy due to price and shipping from Hong Kong. THOUGHTS?


----------



## caarennn

Hello, please help me authenticate this Chloe!
The price is pretty ridiculous, she said that it's new and she bought it on Neiman, but she doesn't have a receipt.
This seller posted this on our local threading site.

Name : Chloe Drew Satchel
Link : http://m.kijiji.ca/jewelry-watch/ci...1093210422&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1440089128008

Thank you!


----------



## caarennn

Well, ignore this one!
I just made a research and i know it's fake lol 



caarennn said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Chloe!
> The price is pretty ridiculous, she said that it's new and she bought it on Neiman, but she doesn't have a receipt.
> This seller posted this on our local threading site.
> 
> Name : Chloe Drew Satchel
> Link : http://m.kijiji.ca/jewelry-watch/ci...1093210422&ck=CK&from=Search&ts=1440089128008
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jordanli

Hello, hoping to see if anyone has experience on Trendlee? Looking at this Chloe Clare bag, it's odd that they're calling it a Mini but the pics and dimensions show it's the small crossbody.

Name: Chloe Tricolor Clare Crossbody Leather Mini
Link: http://www.trendlee.com/collections/all/products/handbags-chloe-tricolor-clare-crossbody-leather-mini65464506499 

Thanks so much!


----------



## neilboado

Good pm Ladies! Please help me, I am unsure of the authenticity of this bag.


Item Name: Low bid LV! Chloe large Tote Bag
Item Number: 171896973454
Seller ID: u3na1
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Low-bid-LV-Chloe-large-Tote-Bag-/171896973454?hash=item2805dba88e


----------



## brownyeyedgirly

Hello all. I was hoping that someone could help authenticate this Drew bag. I've messaged the seller asking about specific color and photos of the sales receipt. Thanks in advance! 

Name - Rose Pink Chloe Drew Chain Shoulder Small Purse
Item # - 262020261639
Seller Name - seaallen59
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/262020261639?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I

Item Name: CHLOÉ TOTE In Beige Leather w Brown Trim
Item Number: 331631263276
Seller ID: beautyrush1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331631263276?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your help in advance!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I ask for assistance with this purchase?

Item: paddington
Seller : second time around
Item#: N/A
https://instagram.com/p/678WRYATq2/

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
























Additional photos to follow. Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Here the final photos.

Thank you!





View attachment 3115795










If anything further is needed, please let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## ggd0330

Purchased this a few weeks ago http://www.ebay.com/itm/141734400218 http://www.ebay.com/itm/141734400218 I was not having any doubts until I started shopping around for other Marcie/Chloe bags and happened upon all these articles about "I bought a fake Chloe" "buyer bewares" etc etc. I've read a lot of articles and looked at a bunch of comparison pictures in the last 24 hrs. I'm fully aware of fake/replica risks when buying designer anything, but I would greatly appreciate any input on whether or not I'm a victim of a fake designer bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Firefox13az

Hello. Can someone please help me and tell me if you think this is a real Chloe wallet.


----------



## Cla

HI&#9825;
What do you think of this Chloe bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ther-Shoulder-Handbag-Pink-G129-/311435765570


----------



## Axtrid

Hi, 

can someone please help me authenticate this bag ? please let me know if more photos is needed. 

thank you 

ps: I can't seem to upload more then 1 photo at a time, and I didn't want the photos to be too small, thank you


----------



## Axtrid

here are more photos


----------



## Axtrid

and more


----------



## Axtrid

more , thank you !!


----------



## Queenamb1

Hi, 
Item name: Medium Paraty

I just got fortunate enough to find this bag at Nordstrom Rack. However it did not come with a registration card and I'm
Concerned about authenticity. Can you please let me know your opinion? I would really appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Hi 


Im usually on the Mulberry forum so I need your expert advice re this Chloe


Ebay ref   221875256285
Chloe Edith
Seller   pomepinard


Auction closes 8 September at 1748hrs British Summer Time


Thank you so much


----------



## hav2havthat

Please authenticate:
Purchased on Ebay from "parasucolucy"
Chloe Medium Paraty, Ebony
There is a Bloomingdales sticker and tag as well as the Chloe tags and cards
However, there is no interior slip pocket other than the zippered one, and the shoulder strap is shorter than the Chloe Paraty I purchased at the Chloe Boutique.
Thank You!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe Experts,

Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance.

Item name:  Chloe Multicolor Alice Striped Handbag - SOLD OUT
Item #:         331648928072
Seller I.D.:   acertainleveldf
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Multi...ag-SOLD-OUT-/331648928072?hash=item4d37d10948


----------



## Bubu2015

Hello could you please help me authenticate this?

Item: Chloe Marcie Medium bag
Item number: 021156-27
Seller : bamboo1581 (203) 
On ebay
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252012727762

Thank you


----------



## Queenamb1

Queenamb1 said:


> Hi,
> Item name: Medium Paraty
> 
> I just got fortunate enough to find this bag at Nordstrom Rack. However it did not come with a registration card and I'm
> Concerned about authenticity. Can you please let me know your opinion? I would really appreciate any advice you can offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119239
> View attachment 3119243
> View attachment 3119244
> View attachment 3119245
> View attachment 3119246
> View attachment 3119247
> View attachment 3119248




I also want to mention that there is no interior slip pocket other than the zip pocket. Is this an older version of the Paraty and maybe that is why it was sent to Nordstrom Rack?


----------



## goyna

Item: Chloe drew bag
Item number : 121674026358
Seller: blackcherrydog
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/12167402635...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121674026358&_rdc=1

Hi bought this bag a few months ago just want to make sure it's authentic


----------



## Roche

amstevens714 said:


> Here the final photos.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3115793
> 
> View attachment 3115794
> 
> View attachment 3115795
> 
> View attachment 3115796
> 
> View attachment 3115798
> 
> View attachment 3115800
> 
> View attachment 3115801
> 
> 
> If anything further is needed, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!



Hello I am not an official "authentificater" but I have an authentic Paddington and it looks exactly like yours.  I think you are fine.


----------



## Roche

Axtrid said:


> more , thank you !!






Looks ok in my opinion.  Padlock is good, serial too.  Not an expert but nobody is answering and I am comparing with my authentic Paddington.


----------



## Roche

Queenamb1 said:


> Hi,
> Item name: Medium Paraty
> 
> I just got fortunate enough to find this bag at Nordstrom Rack. However it did not come with a registration card and I'm
> Concerned about authenticity. Can you please let me know your opinion? I would really appreciate any advice you can offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119239
> View attachment 3119243
> View attachment 3119244
> View attachment 3119245
> View attachment 3119246
> View attachment 3119247
> View attachment 3119248



Looks good to me...  Did you ask the store why it does not have the cards?


----------



## sam86

Hi, Please authenticate this Chloe bag for me, much appreciated


Item: Auth CHLOE Calfskin Womens Tote Bag Handbag 
Item number: 252091290334
Seller : brandoff
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252091290334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You!!


----------



## amstevens714

Roche said:


> Hello I am not an official "authentificater" but I have an authentic Paddington and it looks exactly like yours.  I think you are fine.




Thanks so much  I really appreciate the input.

Have a good day!


----------



## Roche

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks so much  I really appreciate the input.
> 
> Have a good day!



I am comparing my bag to your bag and they could be sisters!!!!  Same padlock, same hardware, just different color.  I really think you have an authentic bag girl!


----------



## amstevens714

Roche said:


> I am comparing my bag to your bag and they could be sisters!!!!  Same padlock, same hardware, just different color.  I really think you have an authentic bag girl!




Fingers crossed hehe  thank you again!


----------



## Roche

sam86 said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this Chloe bag for me, much appreciated
> 
> 
> Item: Auth CHLOE Calfskin Womens Tote Bag Handbag
> Item number: 252091290334
> Seller : brandoff
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252091290334?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank You!!



You should ask for interior tag and serial number picture.  Chloe on the front looks ok but I don't think its enough to tell.


----------



## Roche

ggd0330 said:


> Purchased this a few weeks ago http://www.ebay.com/itm/141734400218 http://www.ebay.com/itm/141734400218 I was not having any doubts until I started shopping around for other Marcie/Chloe bags and happened upon all these articles about "I bought a fake Chloe" "buyer bewares" etc etc. I've read a lot of articles and looked at a bunch of comparison pictures in the last 24 hrs. I'm fully aware of fake/replica risks when buying designer anything, but I would greatly appreciate any input on whether or not I'm a victim of a fake designer bag. Thanks in advance!




My God that bag is a real BEAUTY!!!!!  From what I see its authentic.  Stitching is perfection, leather looks amazing and serial number is good.

I think we all get a little crazy with the "fake" thing.  I have passed many good deals because of my paranoia.  I do believe its good to be well informed but I also think we read too much on the net.  I would be very surprised if that bag was fake.  Again, I am no expert but my 20 years of bag-passion-obssession tells me your fine.


----------



## Axtrid

Roche said:


> Looks ok in my opinion.  Padlock is good, serial too.  Not an expert but nobody is answering and I am comparing with my authentic Paddington.



Thank you Roche for taking the time to respond, I am hoping it's authentic, just that I wondered about this color since I have not seen it anywhere , thank you for comparing with yours &#128515;


----------



## Queenamb1

Thanks so much. Yes I did and the manager said they can be misplaced for various reasons and that could be why it ended up at the Rack. Also, it doesn't have an interior cell phone slip pocket so I'm assuming this is an older model because the Paraty's I've recently looked at have them. I've never owned a Chloe and I really love it but want to make sure it's authentic.


----------



## kashara

Hi, could someone please authenticate this?  I love this bag and I really appreciate your help.  Thank you!

Item Name:  New Chloe Black Leather Messenger Saddle bag Heavy Gold Hardware Beautiful
Item Number:  331651594448
Seller ID:  iky1971
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331651594448?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jasminewang

hi lovely ladies,
Could u help with this one, just love the colour....

Item Name: chloe marcie hobo medium
Item Number: 321864700420
Seller ID: haegee1991
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321864700420?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks sooooooo much in advance!
/jas


----------



## sam86

Roche said:


> You should ask for interior tag and serial number picture.  Chloe on the front looks ok but I don't think its enough to tell.



Thanks again, I asked but they replied that only after purchase they would be give me pictures of the serial because they want to protect personal information !


----------



## fitofrage

Can anyone please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON METALLIC GREY SATCHEL HANDBAG LEATHER SWAROVSKI CRYSTAL NEW NWT
Item Number: 181797627061 
Seller ID: omg-Q-girl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PADDINGTON-METALLIC-GREY-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-LEATHER-SWAROVSKI-CRYSTAL-NEW-NWT-/181797627061?hash=item2a53fba4b5

There are clearly some stock photos mixed into the listing, which is annoying but not a showstopper.  Also, I suspect the stock photos are not the same style--the key doesn't have crystals and the leather is less shiny than the stock photos.  I suspect the lock may have been a later add-on to the bag.  The closest thing I've been able to find in researching it is an anthracite bag that appears to be the same color.  I'm not opposed to the lock being an add-on item rather than the same as the stock photo if the bag is actually authentic and not a knock-off.  Thanks in advance for any insight--I realize I'm late to the Paddington party.


----------



## Epuszkar

Hi, 

I saw this bag on EBay and thought about getting it for my wife as a present, but on closer inspection it doesn't seem to be an like any of the Chloe models I have seen, can you help?



Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium (the seller has already accepted that it's not a Marcie)
Item Number: 171927977586
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Link: (please make sure link works) http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171927977586&globalID=EBAY-US

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Tribir

Help!
Can somone hjelp me?? Dose this look like fake or real??

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181853280954
ID nummer: 03135765-D


----------



## Tribir

Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
hjelp me?? Dose this look like fake or real??

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181853280954


----------



## xkwyzit1

This auction ends tomorrow at 4PM.  Bag is missing it's strap - which I called Chloe and it only about $150.  Still a good deal if I can get the bag for less than $1K.  I do have a question out to the seller to ask if there is a hologram sticker on the bag of the serial number tag, but I haven't heard back yet.  Not much feedback, but it seems that the seller has sold some other high end items with positive feedback.  Any thoughts from you all on authenticity?  This would be my first Chloe and from what I read, format of serial numbers and other features differ greatly between bags.....help! (and thank you!)


Item Name: 2015 CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM Satchel Tote Grey Handbag
Item Number: 252095309231
Seller ID: chave-marib
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-CHLOE-MARCIE-MEDIUM-Satchel-Tote-Grey-Handbag-/252095309231?hash=item3ab20d25af


----------



## seleena

I'd be very grateful if someone could help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much 

Item Name:  Chloe Baylee Mini Bag 

Item Number:  Item Name:  New Chloe Black Leather Messenger Saddle bag Heavy Gold Hardware Beautiful

Item Number:  271965534633

Seller ID:  ioanabutnaru85

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/271965534633


----------



## shontel

TIA!!

Item Name:  Chloe Drew
Item Number:  262057842027
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-A...-/262057842027?ssPageName=ADME:X:COCE:US:3160

and

Item Name:  Chloe Drew
Item Number:  262048986738
Seller ID: bella_boutiquev
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262048986738?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## QuixoticGirly

Hi!
Is anyone able to help with authenticating this bag? It looks good to me, but I'd love a second opinion. Thanks so much!
Chloe Locks Paddington Black Leather Beauty
#281777730251
Foxfireshund

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281777730251?redirect=mobile

Sorry-I'm trying to get the link to work but having a bit of trouble.


----------



## Miss Elli

Hello Chloe-Lovers.


Please be so kind and help me to authenticate this *Chloe Drew* I recently bought from a private person.


*Item*: Chloe Drew
*colour*: factory blue
*photos*:


http://up.picr.de/23214551ru.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214552tq.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214553hw.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214554he.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214555zm.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214556yd.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214557xd.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214558py.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214559bc.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214560ry.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214627um.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214628lj.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214629qc.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214630eh.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214631ox.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214632wo.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214633jd.jpg
http://up.picr.de/23214634ty.jpg




Thanks in advance. :-*


----------



## Miss Elli

Sorry, entry doubled.


----------



## Cbarker123

Hi!

Just purchased this off eBay and was wondering if it is indeed authentic. Haven't received the bag yet so will post more when I have it.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Item Name : Jade Green Chloe Marcie 
Photos: see below

I purchased this at Nordstrom Rack today and it feels off to me. I had my kids and I was distracted but it doesn't feel as heavy as most Chloes. LMK if you need larger pics (or more) - I shrunk them for this post.

PLMK if it's authentic. Thanks!


----------



## sianii11

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Item Name : Jade Green Chloe Marcie
> Photos: see below
> 
> I purchased this at Nordstrom Rack today and it feels off to me. I had my kids and I was distracted but it doesn't feel as heavy as most Chloes. LMK if you need larger pics (or more) - I shrunk them for this post.
> 
> PLMK if it's authentic. Thanks!


Looks good initially - Marcie is a bit lighter (and feels 'thinner') for Chloe, certainly vs older bags like Bay, paddy etc. Throw up pics of the other side of the hang tags, underneath the holographic sticker, heat stamp on top zip, engraving on inside zip (i.e minus plastic)and close up on handles for any further commenters. But no major concerns thus far - and great colour...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks so much - I'll take more pics when I have a chance. It just feels so light and almost plastic-y compared to other Chloe bags I've held in the past. The more I look at pics online I feel better. 



sianii11 said:


> Looks good initially - Marcie is a bit lighter (and feels 'thinner') for Chloe, certainly vs older bags like Bay, paddy etc. Throw up pics of the other side of the hang tags, underneath the holographic sticker, heat stamp on top zip, engraving on inside zip (i.e minus plastic)and close up on handles for any further commenters. But no major concerns thus far - and great colour...


----------



## Regularbunny

*Item Name: *Authentic Chloe Marcie Leather Nut Color Medium Satchel *
Item    Number: *221903766994
 *Seller ID:*  gmse14
 *Link: (please  make sure link works) *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221903766994

Thank you for your help!


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe Expert,

Good morning.

Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  New Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Bag in Coral Pop
Item #:         171953282919
Seller I.D.:   Richgirlscollection
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...n-Coral-Pop-/171953282919?hash=item280936df67

Thank you!


----------



## virgo7861

hello,

would someone please authenticate this item.  thank you for your help

Item Name:CHLOE-Authentic-Gray-Medium-Paddington-Leather-Shoulder-Hobo-Bag
Item Number:291577195083
Seller ID: thewrld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...er-Hobo-Bag-/291577195083?hash=item43e35aea4b


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Part 2 - Chloe Marcie, Jade Green



sianii11 said:


> Looks good initially - Marcie is a bit lighter (and feels 'thinner') for Chloe, certainly vs older bags like Bay, paddy etc. Throw up pics of the other side of the hang tags, underneath the holographic sticker, heat stamp on top zip, engraving on inside zip (i.e minus plastic)and close up on handles for any further commenters. But no major concerns thus far - and great colour...



I took pictures of the details you noted  I didn't shrink them this time, hope that's ok. PLMK what you think!


----------



## Kachiriann

Item Name: Metallic Leather Handbag Paddington
Item Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chloe/metallic-leather-handbag-paddington-chloe-1565109.shtml

I love the dark hardware, but I know Chloe usually uses gold. The leather looks soft and slouchy, and I'm usually pretty good at spotting fakes, but this one I'm not sure. Thank you in advance for the help ladies. This is my first post and I am looking to buy my first Chloe bag.


----------



## Kachiriann

.


----------



## Kachiriann

Item Name: Paddington Black Satchel
Item Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-paddington-leather-satchel-black-1989019/

Thank you again everyone.


----------



## Kachiriann

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Part 2 - Chloe Marcie, Jade Green
> 
> 
> 
> I took pictures of the details you noted  I didn't shrink them this time, hope that's ok. PLMK what you think!



I believe this is real. The quality is fantastic. It's such a beautiful color!!! I have not seen too many fakes on this relatively new Chloe bag, not the same case for Paddington bag I am seeking.


----------



## Kachiriann

fitofrage said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE PADDINGTON METALLIC GREY SATCHEL HANDBAG LEATHER SWAROVSKI CRYSTAL NEW NWT
> Item Number: 181797627061
> Seller ID: omg-Q-girl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-PADDINGTON-METALLIC-GREY-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-LEATHER-SWAROVSKI-CRYSTAL-NEW-NWT-/181797627061?hash=item2a53fba4b5
> 
> There are clearly some stock photos mixed into the listing, which is annoying but not a showstopper.  Also, I suspect the stock photos are not the same style--the key doesn't have crystals and the leather is less shiny than the stock photos.  I suspect the lock may have been a later add-on to the bag.  The closest thing I've been able to find in researching it is an anthracite bag that appears to be the same color.  I'm not opposed to the lock being an add-on item rather than the same as the stock photo if the bag is actually authentic and not a knock-off.  Thanks in advance for any insight--I realize I'm late to the Paddington party.



I don't think Chloe ever used those crystals on their bags.... Unless I am mistaken. I am 99% sure this bag is fake. Paddington bags slouch, and don't hold an upright position, since the leather is so supple. Your bag looks like it's made from tough leather, doesn't slouch, doesn't look soft - screams fake to me. Good luck.


----------



## Short moggie

Dear all 
I know we love a bargain. I came across this website when Iwas looking for Chloe Janet bag which I think came out about four years ago.Could you please take a look at the webpage and let me know if you guys thinkthis site is genuine. I cant see any review for this site on the web. They areoffering good prices for the bags. Some are too good to be true. 


 Thank you very much. 


Item : Chloe Janet bag 


Link: http://www.luxuryvipbags.com/supply-new-chloe-janet-calfskin-leather-satchel-sale-online-boutique-14535.html


 Photos: luxuryvipbags.com/images/luxuryvip/Chloe/women/handbags/chloe%202012%20new/Chloe_Janet_Calfskin_Leather_Satchel_09044424.jpg


----------



## Rww4321

Hi all  would appreciate if someone can help to authenticate this bag 

Item: Chloe Paraty in Anemone Pink

http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg1_zpsxko2itpn.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg1_zpshvwkvl21.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg5_zpsr62vovyg.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg1_zpsrgkdg4tp.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg5_zps5eb080bn.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg4_zpsdsuppt8r.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg2_zpsz5jicqus.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg4_zps8juxeids.jpg

Not sure if it's authentic mainly because of the threads on the strap (following link)
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx24/Rww4321/image.jpg3_zpsijou3kwg.jpg

Let me know if you need more photos, thank you!!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Hi all, 

would love to have you experts' help on this!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Bag Black Leather With Strap
Item Number: 151841627562
Seller ID: 11stamo
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ch...-With-Strap-/151841627562?hash=item235a775daa

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jp23

Hello I would really love your help authenticating this item! Thanks in advanced! 

Title: Chloe drew bag medium black
Item# 191708537661
Seller: roszhan_yc0jawh

eBay.com/itm/191708537661


----------



## bjgreger

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? I'd appreciate it a lot! Thank you.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks so much 



Kachiriann said:


> I believe this is real. The quality is fantastic. It's such a beautiful color!!! I have not seen too many fakes on this relatively new Chloe bag, not the same case for Paddington bag I am seeking.


----------



## eeyore

Do all Paraty's have a serial number on the inside of the bag?


----------



## Kachiriann

Cbarker123 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just purchased this off eBay and was wondering if it is indeed authentic. Haven't received the bag yet so will post more when I have it.



I believe it's real. Haven't seen too many fakes of these bags.


----------



## doggietails

*Hi everyone.  I'm new to Chloe handbags and I was wondering if someone could authenticate these to for me.   Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Item Name:*Chloe Paddington Leather Padlock Satchel Handbag Crossbody
 *Item    Number:**161828601297*
 *Seller ID:avocadochocolate*
 *Link: (please  make sure link works)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161828601297?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Item name: Chloe Paddington Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse Padlock & Key Chloe - Brown
Item number: **111790106862
Seller ID:j.island90
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111790106862?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*


----------



## Jeny0125

Hi Cloe experts,

I am new to Cloe bag. Kindly suggest me whether this Cloe Paraty is authentic.
Thank you in advance for your help.

Item name: Cloe Paraty
Photos in attachment


----------



## fitofrage

Kachiriann said:


> I don't think Chloe ever used those crystals on their bags.... Unless I am mistaken. I am 99% sure this bag is fake. Paddington bags slouch, and don't hold an upright position, since the leather is so supple. Your bag looks like it's made from tough leather, doesn't slouch, doesn't look soft - screams fake to me. Good luck.



I discovered through researching old threads that they had a few LE bags with the crystal locks in 2006 and 2008, then also sold the crystal locks separately for a bit.  I definitely do not think this is one of the LE bags for reasons stated in my original post, but was trying to determine whether it was a legit bag with the crystal lock add on.  I appreciate your thoughts though--I was side-eyeing the leather and also the shiny gold hardware, since I'm not able to determine whether that was ever used on any metallic bags.


----------



## fitofrage

Any thoughts on this bag?  Again, I realize the Paddington craze has long since passed, but I still like them and wish there was a more reliable way than e-bay.  Thanks for any input!

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Aubergine Tote - Mint Condition
Item Number: 191713377635 
Seller ID: myu2881
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191713377635?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kachiriann

Item Name: Metallic Leather Handbag Paddington

Item Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eather-handbag-paddington-chloe-1565109.shtml

Can someone PLEASE help me authenticate this??? I posted this before but I don't see my post anymore?... Thanks in advance.


----------



## salma12

Hi! I just received this Chloe drew bag from Bag Borrow or Steal. I understand that this site is legit and doesn't sell counterfeits. I just don't have enough experience with Chloe bags and I noticed the metal chain strap is a bit of a dark gold rather than a lighter gold( like my Baylee) and compared to the pictures online ( in Neiman Marcus or Barneys) Also the Chloe Made in Italy stamp on the inside seems a bit imperfect. Not sure if this can happen in an authentic bag.  I added the link to its page where I bought it and it includes all its pictures. I would be more than grateful for any help.

Item name: Chloe Drew small 
Item link: 
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=77703


----------



## HelsEsposito

Hi there 
Please could you authenticate this Paraty black patent. Bought from secret sales- awaiting the actual bag. 
https://secretsales.com/details/Paraty-black-patent-leather-bag-1182324?col=14131


----------



## HelsEsposito

HelsEsposito said:


> Hi there
> Please could you authenticate this Paraty black patent. Bought from secret sales- awaiting the actual bag.
> https://secretsales.com/details/Paraty-black-patent-leather-bag-1182324?col=14131[
> Photos to follow


----------



## Zoe185

Hello,  I would be grateful if someone could check out this Paddington for me please.
Item name: Genuine Chloe leather Paddington bucket bag
Item number: 331679973503
Seller ID: 1961miranda
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/331679973503 

Thank you.


----------



## Kachiriann

Zoe185 said:


> Hello,  I would be grateful if someone could check out this Paddington for me please.
> Item name: Genuine Chloe leather Paddington bucket bag
> Item number: 331679973503
> Seller ID: 1961miranda
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/331679973503
> 
> Thank you.



Link doesn't work


----------



## Kachiriann

Jeny0125 said:


> Hi Cloe experts,
> 
> I am new to Cloe bag. Kindly suggest me whether this Cloe Paraty is authentic.
> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Item name: Cloe Paraty
> Photos in attachment



Believe it's authentic


----------



## Zoe185

Hello, 

Sorry I will try again with the link

Item name: Genuine Chloe leather paddington bucket bag
Item number: 331679973503
Seller ID: 1961miranda
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-CHLOE-LEATHER-paddington-bucket-bag-/331679973503?hash=item4d39aac07f


----------



## Amyco1e

Was this bag authenticated?


----------



## vlchung

hi there - can someone pls help authenticate this chloe drew?  thanks in advance!

Item Name:  Auth Chloe Drew Bag Purse Satchel
Item Number:  141801053051
Seller ID:  boymisha
Link: (please make sure link works):  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141801053051?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sookie888

Amyco1e said:


> Was this bag authenticated?



Hello. Not yet.


----------



## Kachiriann

Apparently no one replies to this thread. Posted twice myself.


----------



## Sookie888

Kachiriann said:


> Apparently no one replies to this thread. Posted twice myself.



No moderator perhaps?


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hello,

Can you help authenticate this? 

Item Name: Chloe Faye
Photos attached

Thank you!


----------



## tracy_tth

*Hello beautifuls, please please help me authenticate this chloe paraty I'm buying off Kijiji
Thank you so much

Item Name (if you know it):* Chloe Paraty
 *Photos 
*


----------



## Bernadatte

Hi there, I want to purchase this drew bag from a friend. She does not have a receipt so could you please authenticate it for me. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Chloe Drew Bag


----------



## Kt230086

Hi! I won a bid for this pre-owned item but I think it may be a fake given how cheap it is! Would be thankful if someone could tell me whether it is a real or fake

Item: Chloe paddington white
eBay user: japan_monoshare
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/272036234048?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, 

I wonder if you could help me please and take a look at this bag I am desperate for, many thanks in advance. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252157275...1&exe=12742&ext=32470&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

xxx


----------



## Zumba Angel

Good day,

Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this Chloe Alice bag, let me know if more pics are required, thanks much!!

Item: Chloe Alice Bag
Seller: Julie.n.co
Link: http://carousell.com/p/34081767
Hope to hear fm you soon, thank you!


----------



## aus13

Hello 

Purchased the Chloe Georgia long flap wallet from reebonz Australia and want to see if it's actually the real thing. I haven't peeled off the stickers on hardware hence why blue in picture, please help!! 

Code on hologram sticker is #b3fm4p

If more pics are needed let me know, thanks in advance !!
http://i68.tinypic.com/11b2oh3.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/307yu5v.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/11ky1xi.jpg

http://i66.tinypic.com/33mopic.jpg

http://i66.tinypic.com/9umb0m.jpg


----------



## kwharton

I recently purchased this marcie and am concerned it might be a fake.  Would someone please take a look?

Item: Chloe Marice
Seller: drains19766
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...012255?hash=item1a08b1af9f:g:UaYAAOSw~bFWOU4M


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## aus13

Does anyone even authenticate on this thread?


----------



## rose67672000

aus13 said:


> Does anyone even authenticate on this thread?



Hahaha I've been wondering this as well! 

x


----------



## manubarani

Hi everybody!I'would be really greatful if you could help me to understand if this bag i would like to buy is authentic or not.
*
Item Name: Chloè Paraty*
 
 *Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Chloe-Paraty-/151888263895?hash=item235d3efad7:g:ZWQAAOSwU~FWEm95*

Thank you so much.
Manuela


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe experts,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you.

Item name:  
NWT Auth Chloe Bobbie leather cross-body on chain
Item:          281861739826
seller:         2011*lauram
link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Ch...739826?hash=item41a044d532:g:PZwAAOSweuxWTjct

Thank you


----------



## Baybeedree

Hi, could you please authentic this bag please. Much appreciated &#128512;

Item name: designer authentic Chloe Paddington genuine leather bag black Italy excel cond

Item number: 272051935548

Seller: oletravelinjack

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer-A...ACK-Italy-Excel-Cond-/272051935548?nav=SEARCH

Many thanks!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

bagsnshoes5 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you help authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye
> Photos attached
> 
> Thank you!


Did you end up ever getting this bag?


----------



## Queenamb1

aus13 said:


> Does anyone even authenticate on this thread?



I have been fallowing this post for several months now and no one authenticates the Chloe's.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Part 2 - Chloe Marcie, Jade Green
> 
> 
> 
> I took pictures of the details you noted  I didn't shrink them this time, hope that's ok. PLMK what you think!


Wow! I've never seen this colour before in a Marcie. Is must be limited edition. Did you end up buying it??


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Sookie888 said:


> No moderator perhaps?


I agree! It doesnt seem like anyone has autheniticated any Chloe bag's for months! It's a shame! We need an expert.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

aus13 said:


> Hello
> 
> Purchased the Chloe Georgia long flap wallet from reebonz Australia and want to see if it's actually the real thing. I haven't peeled off the stickers on hardware hence why blue in picture, please help!!
> 
> Code on hologram sticker is #b3fm4p
> 
> If more pics are needed let me know, thanks in advance !!
> http://i68.tinypic.com/11b2oh3.jpg
> 
> http://i67.tinypic.com/307yu5v.jpg
> 
> http://i67.tinypic.com/11ky1xi.jpg
> 
> http://i66.tinypic.com/33mopic.jpg
> 
> http://i66.tinypic.com/9umb0m.jpg


It's been reported numerous times in various forums that Reebonz sell fake branded bags.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Baybeedree said:


> Hi, could you please authentic this bag please. Much appreciated &#128512;
> 
> Item name: designer authentic Chloe Paddington genuine leather bag black Italy excel cond
> 
> Item number: 272051935548
> 
> Seller: oletravelinjack
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer-A...ACK-Italy-Excel-Cond-/272051935548?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Many thanks!


Ask the seller for more pictures. Take closer picture of the padlock keyhole, and the back of the padlock.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Not sure -it was beautiful but I sold it because I have too many bags LOL. 



Shimmerstars88 said:


> Wow! I've never seen this colour before in a Marcie. Is must be limited edition. Did you end up buying it??


----------



## simsima

Good morning ladies,
Would you kindly help me authenticate the following:

Item: 262153934801
seller: chichitoys2015
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-DREW-...934801?hash=item3d099797d1:g:GZAAAOSwv-NWUJMm

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ems1526

Hi,

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag? 

Here is the link to eBay:
http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/262149942604 

Thank you!


----------



## Atakada

Hi Authenticators/Mods!

can you authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Chloe Drew
Link: https://bnc.lt/l/9_EeFAkAfv
Photos from seller:

thanks in advance


----------



## EmmyJ

Hi,

Can you please let me know if you think this is genuine?

Item Name: Chloé Paddington Handbag
Item    Number: 161893210088 
 Seller ID: mdossou1 
Link: (please  make sure link works) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Many thanks


----------



## Cindykobi

Please help me to authicate this bag 

Chloe Marcie handbag 
Item number 161904977322


----------



## Passion17

Please help to authenticate this Chloe for me.
I really appreciate someone taking a look at this for me.

Item Name:Chloe paddington bag 100% Authentic
Item Number:331714691769
Seller ID:saefl97
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Chloe-pa...d3bbc82b9:g:8hsAAOSwwE5WUeiR&autorefresh=true
 Thank You


----------



## Virtuoso57

Hi all, I really like this Chloe Faye bag, but not sure if it's real or fake.  Can you please help me?  Seller says her friend purchased it for her, so she does not have dust bag or authenticity card.  Serial number is 02159965; it worked when I registered it on the Chloe site.  Can serial numbers be replicated as well? Is there any way that a fake bag can have a serial number that can be registered?  Another thing I found strange is that the seller has more designer bags for sale that are all new without tags, weird because she said her friend bought her this bag.  Thank you all so much!

P.S. I attached more photos to this thread.

Item Name: Chloe Faye Bag
Item Number: 111839247126
Seller ID: cerine_zhihong_xu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Chloe-...247126?hash=item1a0a237b16:g:2QIAAOSwfZ1WXozj


----------



## thelace

Good afternoon Chloe ladies. 

Please can you say yay or nay to this bag. I purchased it a few weeks ago in a moment of impulsivity and I have since had my doubts about its authenticity. 

Item name:Chloe large Paddington Capsule Tote 
Item number:121786463943
Seller:123-missdaisy 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121786463943?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LittleFang

Hi there, 

I was wondering if this is a real Elsie Neofolk because it doesn't have studs on the sides. 

Name: Chloé Elsie (Neofolk?)
Item Number: 311497950014
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: http://ebay.to/1Oc1xsP

You're comment is highly appreciated. Thank you! 

LittleFang


----------



## ongwf

Hi, 
Would greatly appreciate experts' opinion to the authenticity of this Chloe paraty bag. 

item: Chloe Paraty Bag in small size
Link: NA
Comment: the sticker beneath the tag came off and couldn't make out what is written on the sticker.

Let me know if need any more pictures. 
Really appreciate that.


----------



## ongwf

=ongwf;29540721]Hi, 
Would greatly appreciate experts' opinion to the authenticity of this Chloe paraty bag. 

item: Chloe Paraty Bag in small size
Link: NA
Comment: the sticker beneath the tag came off and couldn't make out what is written on the sticker.

Let me know if need any more pictures. 
Really appreciate that. [/QUOTE]


----------



## ongwf

ongwf said:


> =ongwf;29540721]Hi,
> Would greatly appreciate experts' opinion to the authenticity of this Chloe paraty bag.
> 
> item: Chloe Paraty Bag in small size
> Link: NA
> Comment: the sticker beneath the tag came off and couldn't make out what is written on the sticker.
> 
> Let me know if need any more pictures.
> Really appreciate that.


[/QUOTE]

more pics


----------



## waj22

Hello!! I am wondering if you could kindly help  me to authentic the following Chloe Elsie bag, thanks so much in advance, i appreciate all your help!!

Item Name:Authentic *Chloe "Elsie" Medium Double Chain Flap Shoulder Bag in Leather*
Item Number:172023337897
Seller ID: *victoriavikole*
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Elsie-Medium-Double-Chain-Flap-Shoulder-Bag-in-Leather-/172023337897?hash=item280d63d3a9:gjQAAOSwxN5WZwAF


----------



## SuperflyS

Hi Ladies,

Item name: Paraty
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Paraty-Medium-Brown-Bag-/281868284918?txnId=0
Pictures: see attached 

Wondering if you could please give me your thoughts on a bag I purchased on eBay recently. The same bag was also listed on the website vestiaire collective so that gave me some comfort in buying it from eBay. On receipt I am worried that the leather tag sewed into the inside pocket only has 'made in Italy' only, no serial number. The hologram sticker is not on the other side but this could have easily fallen off.  Are you aware of other bags not having a serial number on the inside? Thanks!!


----------



## Orangesauce1

Hi everyone I hope you can help. Could you tell me if the attached Chloe bag I have purchased is genuine ? Also I have idea of the name of it either ? I fell in love with the beautiful metallic colour and am praying it's not a fake with what I spent


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi please authenticate this large Marcie bag! Thanks so much


----------



## jun3machina

Chloe Edith bag


----------



## jun3machina

More, bag is in my possession


----------



## jun3machina

Both backsides and side of zippers are blank.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Help, please may I ask  the Chloe Edith experts to cast their eye over this one on Ebay


Item:           Chloe Edith in Black
Ebay no:       172030657260
Seller:           tofuen2046
Link:             http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172030657260?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you


Mulberry Ellie (but desperate for a Chloe Edith in Black & Whiskey)


----------



## jun3machina

Is anyone authenticating anymore?


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

jun3machina said:


> Is anyone authenticating anymore?



Hello, just wondering the same or if there is a reference section that I could consult? 

Thanks so much


----------



## hepalien42

Item Name: Genuine Chloe Marcie Satchel Black Medium Leather
Item Number: 151939078114
Seller ID: thomc1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Chl...YcBnMI7u9xo7LyX1yMfsY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Need advice on authenticity, thanks for the help.


----------



## g0lisa

Hello,
What do you think of this bag?  Why would there be a marker line through the label?
*Chloé  - Marcie Medium Satchel - Nut*

Item no.: 301842525925
Seller ID: only_deal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301842525925?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## monzybonzy

hi can you please authenticate this bag for me?
item number: 272090079070
seller: saide1wirrcom2012 
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/272090079070?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lisal80134

Item: name unknown..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Denim Chloe Satchel Bag 

Please help authenticate. Not sure of name or year made.


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! A friend is selling me this Chloe. However, It will be my first time to own one if I get this. So I dont have any reference for authenticity. Can anyone please help me authenticate this.

Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Link 
Photos


----------



## emiliehusted

Could someone help me authenticate this Chloe Elsie bag?


----------



## littlerock

jun3machina said:


> More, bag is in my possession



This bag is authentic


----------



## littlerock

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Help, please may I ask  the Chloe Edith experts to cast their eye over this one on Ebay
> 
> 
> Item:           Chloe Edith in Black
> Ebay no:       172030657260
> Seller:           tofuen2046
> Link:             http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172030657260?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Mulberry Ellie (but desperate for a Chloe Edith in Black & Whiskey)




This one looks good to me


----------



## jesshu77

Hi,
Is the Authenticator available to please advise on this bag?

Item Name: Chloé Marcie Medium Satchel 
Item Number: 161954737632
Seller ID: stuffbags09.2009
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161954737632 

Huge thanks.


----------



## littlerock

jesshu77 said:


> Hi,
> Is the Authenticator available to please advise on this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Marcie Medium Satchel
> Item Number: 161954737632
> Seller ID: stuffbags09.2009
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161954737632
> 
> Huge thanks.



This bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## littlerock

ongwf said:


> =ongwf;29540721]Hi,
> Would greatly appreciate experts' opinion to the authenticity of this Chloe paraty bag.
> 
> item: Chloe Paraty Bag in small size
> Link: NA
> Comment: the sticker beneath the tag came off and couldn't make out what is written on the sticker.
> 
> Let me know if need any more pictures.
> Really appreciate that.






I know your posts are from December, sorry. I don't see anythign off in the pictures. I would need to see more close ups of heat stamps and engraving. As for the sticker, I think a a store took it off/ marked it because it was sold at a discount.


----------



## littlerock

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi please authenticate this large Marcie bag! Thanks so much



This looks good to me.


----------



## shoe.salon

Hello, I am a salesman from Nordstrom. If anyone is ever looking for an exclusive or hard to find Chloe bag please feel free to email me at designer.shoe.salon@gmail.com and follow my instagram @shoe.salon to stay up to date on the newest bags. *every once in a while I do come across sale Chloe so keep in touch to be on my list.


----------



## hantr911

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you 

Item: Chloe drew mini 16"
Item Number : 151955147514
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151955147514?...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1

 Thank you


----------



## thegirlys

Would love to see if I can get this Marcie authenticated.  THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## PauseBreak

Hi,

I just recently snagged this off of fashionphile and wanted to make sure it was good. Thank you!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi there! Pls help me authenticate this chloe paraty. I really like to get one so hoping this is the real deal. Thank you!!!

Item: chloe paraty
Listing: n/a
Seller: Bagfairy
Link: n/a


----------



## Sophialiao0104

Hello Everyone,

I am a new member and desperately need your help.

I purchased this Chloe Drew bag from EBay a while back. and I am trying to sell it now,  but have been told that this is not authentic. I paid a lot of money for it and just cant imaging that it will be a fake.

Here is the link to my listing..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262274354603?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

Ebay item # 262274354603

Thank you!
Sophia


----------



## malaserna

HI there, experts, I have a feeling this purchase is a dud but am I'm hoping you can prove me wrong. I just didn't think there'll be any fake Choe's out there but oh well.

Item: Chloe Heart Sharp Coin Purse
Pictures: http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Chloe?sort=3&page=1

Thanks in advance for your help. Please let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## louise28

Hi i was wondering if anyone could help me

This is a Chloe Faye bag in the size small i believe
Cant seem to figure out if this is authentic or not

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131720334965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Superkata00

Hello, i bougt this bag 2 weeks ago, can you help me and authenticate this bag?

Chloe Marcie

Thank you, Kate


----------



## Superkata00

PauseBreak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just recently snagged this off of fashionphile and wanted to make sure it was good. Thank you!


Is this an authentic one?


----------



## Superkata00

Hello, can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie bag? I hope is time I managed to attach the photos. Thank you Kate


----------



## Superkata00

Photo 1


----------



## cyryla

Hello, can you please have a look at these bags for me please? Thank you

*100% Genuine Chloe Marcia Hobo Shoulder Hand bag Burgundy brand new handbag rare*
Seller: 73monkeys
Item no: 231835836629
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231835836629?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Authentic Medium Chloe Marcie with Authentication and Dust Bag*
Seller: chalil-6j9hi1
Item no: 272126011880
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272126011880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Oscaleta

Hi -- I recently bought this Chloe Kerala on ebay, and I'm hoping it is authentic. Can you help me? Thanks!
Name: Chloe Kerala (incorrectly listed as a Paddington on ebay)
Seller: Sahagra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181988669312?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
There is no number inside the pocket, which has me concerned. The purse looks pretty good otherwise. I've attached photos. Please let me know what you think. Many thanks!


----------



## PauseBreak

Superkata00 said:


> Is this an authentic one?



Unfortunately, I'm not totally sure as I haven't gotten a response yet. I sure hope so, though!


----------



## Kisa

louise28 said:


> Hi i was wondering if anyone could help me
> 
> This is a Chloe Faye bag in the size small i believe
> Cant seem to figure out if this is authentic or not
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131720334965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




It's a really bad fake. Shape is wrong, shape of the ring is wrong, stitching is poorly done and the wrong colour. The Chloe stamp is too high up and crooked. The lining on this bag is pigskin not suede. With the small Faye, another tell is when the pocket edge sealing is black not grey. It should be light grey on most bags and dark gray on some others. Also the fake bags usually don't come with dustbags at this point - almost all the fakes I have seen have said "gift lost the dustbag" or something. 


Hopefully you didn't buy it!


----------



## lilolilo123

Can anybody please tell me the model/style of these two Chloe bags? Thank you!


----------



## Kisa

lilolilo123 said:


> Can anybody please tell me the model/style of these two Chloe bags? Thank you!



The first bag is the Victoria tote


----------



## tickedoffchick

Kisa said:


> The first bag is the Victoria tote


And 2nd is the Ethel.


----------



## Jovita

Hi, could you authenticate (or not) this Chloe please? Thanks so much


----------



## DimpleGirl

Can you please authenticate this?  TIA!

Name: Chloe drew
Seller: feistgal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262282441018?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item #: 262282441018


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Item Name:  Chloe Faye Medium Croc-Effect Leather Shoilder Bag New
Item Number: 151980139737
Seller ID: hhlow74
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Fa...139737?hash=item2362b8e4d9:g:TtkAAOSwzgRWuAtr
Comment: Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kisa

Yv_fantasy said:


> Item Name:  Chloe Faye Medium Croc-Effect Leather Shoilder Bag New
> Item Number: 151980139737
> Seller ID: hhlow74
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Fa...139737?hash=item2362b8e4d9:g:TtkAAOSwzgRWuAtr
> Comment: Hi, can someone help me to authenticate this? Thanks in advance.



This looks good to me.


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Kisa said:


> This looks good to me.


Thanks Kisa for the quick reply! You're awesome.  Going for a bid now.


----------



## heyrenee

Name: baby/mini Chloe Marcie satchel in nut
Item #: 272108605847
Seller: rodessa
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-MARCIE-...Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-/272108605847?nav=SEARCH
Comment: thank you so much in advance! Also, is this size discontinued?


----------



## chloenewb

Hello! I recently purchased this Chloe Marcie and need help authenticating it. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...S4TOkermGwTzXKUzqaoP8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Yv_fantasy

Hi,

My bag has just arrived (I posted earlier with the link to its ebay listing).  If you could authenticate for me, that will be great. Appreciate it!

Name: Chloe Faye Medium Shoulder Bag (Croc Embossed)
Photos: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12591


----------



## flutterby

Chloe Marcie Medium
#291686065862
Seller: flossy0512
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Chloe-M...065862?hash=item43e9d826c6:g:bokAAOSwKtVWt7Si

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gingerheel

Hi there - I'm a little desperate. I bought this bag on eBay, but when it arrived I was a bit unsure about its authenticity. 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium 
Item Number: 301863404019
Seller ID: tapandjazz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Chloe-Marcie-Leather-Medium-Gray-Satchel-/301863404019

But I also took a bunch of photos. If anyone could please help I would be SO grateful. I was so excited because I love this bag, but really can't tell


----------



## lizzie03

Hi all,

Could someone authenticate this Chloe Marcie for me? I ordered it on Ruelala but after doing some searching on this forum, I am a little concerned.  Thanks!!

Item Name:  Chloe Marcie Medium Crossbody
Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/91049/20617510/


----------



## jennrh

Hi! I think I've found my perfect everyday bag. Please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks so much 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC CHLOE MEDIUM MARCIE CROSSBODY BAG IN TAN
Item Seller: brownatnath
Item Number:151992199594
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-CHLOE-MEDIUM-MARCIE-CROSSBODY-BAG-IN-TAN-/151992199594?nav=SEARCH


----------



## anna_paddy

Hi experts, can you please authenticate this for me?
It looks quite ok but seller says there is no hologram sticker on the inner tag to match the one on the card. Vitkac in Warsaw indeed is an authorized Chloe seller but I wanted a second opinion on this exact bag.
Thanks in advance!

Item Name: CHLOE MARCIE EASY TOTE leather handbag in Poppy red color
Item Seller: 1of_these_days
Item Number: 322014356504
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322014356504?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## kateholli

Hello ladies, 

It's been a while...
Can someone please have a look at this Edith for me? 
I have concerns...
Thanks a lot in advance! 

Kind regards, 

Kateholli


----------



## kateholli

Sorry, 
I told you it's been a while, so here's the listing:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/381551503565?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!

Kateholli


----------



## anna_paddy

gingerheel said:


> Hi there - I'm a little desperate. I bought this bag on eBay, but when it arrived I was a bit unsure about its authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium
> Item Number: 301863404019
> Seller ID: tapandjazz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Chloe-Marcie-Leather-Medium-Gray-Satchel-/301863404019
> 
> But I also took a bunch of photos. If anyone could please help I would be SO grateful. I was so excited because I love this bag, but really can't tell



Hi, judging from the leather and a typo on the reverse side of the authenticity card (carte d'authenticte), it's a fake. Sorry 
Also please look at the "Chloe" stamp on the inner tag - it is a bit odd, like not 100% horizontal. 

I am sure that if you contact the seller and they can't prove the authenticity they will accept a return. Good luck!


----------



## cyryla

anna_paddy said:


> Hi experts, can you please authenticate this for me?
> It looks quite ok but seller says there is no hologram sticker on the inner tag to match the one on the card. Vitkac in Warsaw indeed is an authorized Chloe seller but I wanted a second opinion on this exact bag.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE MARCIE EASY TOTE leather handbag in Poppy red color
> Item Seller: 1of_these_days
> Item Number: 322014356504
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322014356504?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




I'm not an authenticator but have bought Chloe goods before from Chloe boutiques. The hologram sticker on inner tag tends to be on smaller goods like purses (it is indeed like that in my purse). Larger items like bags have the code heat-stamped directly onto the leather tag rather than hologram - and this is shown on one of the photos. 
Though I would like to point out I am not saying that the bag is authentic or not...


----------



## aarthimani

Can you please help me authenticate this? The engraving and the serial numbers look fishy to me, but maybe Chloe has serial numbers that are not the xx-xx-xx format.

Item Name: CHLOÉ NWT Burgundy Pebbled Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Shoulder Bag

Item#: 301881155835
Seller ID: thewrld
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301881155835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Anika12

Hello I wondered if anyone might be able to help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie medium shoulder bag. I am supposed to meet the seller tomorrow. She originally purchased the bag from Holt Renfrew and still has the receipt but she doesn't have the authenticity card or dust bag anymore and on the back of the ID/serial number stamp inside the bag there is no monogram. Any comments/ thoughts would be greatly appreciated, as this would be my first Chloe bag purchase. 
Many thanks in advance 

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium with shoulder strap in dark brown coffee
Item number 03135665-14 (this is from inside the bag)


----------



## gingerheel

anna_paddy said:


> Hi, judging from the leather and a typo on the reverse side of the authenticity card (carte d'authenticte), it's a fake. Sorry
> Also please look at the "Chloe" stamp on the inner tag - it is a bit odd, like not 100% horizontal.
> 
> I am sure that if you contact the seller and they can't prove the authenticity they will accept a return. Good luck!


That's unfortunate, but thank YOU so much for taking the time and letting me know.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Hello this is my first Chloe large. Marcie satchel please let me know if it's authentic

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Large-Tote-In-Tan-/141902208934?nav=SEARCH

Item number 141902208934

EBay seller : karneyu


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

The seller said she bought the bag from ru lala


----------



## anna_paddy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> The seller said she bought the bag from ru lala



I can't locate the exact quote at the moment but somebody on this Chloe subforum or maybe  evein in this thread previously said that Ruelala is known for having sold fakes.Please somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Thank you Anna, I randomly googled Ruelala Fakes and also came up with many comments regarding that they sell fakes also.  However my friend belongs to Ruelala and says that items that she bought (not bags) were authentic.

From what you can see does it appear ok? I have already purchased but will file a claim if there are any discrepancies that I can see.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Anna: There is a PF post from 2010 and 2015 about Fendi Fakes from Ruelala so with that said, I will wait to get my Chloe and upload more pics when I get it-if I have any doubts. Unfortunately this is a pre-owned bag, so If fake I will have to go through paypal and my cc company to prove this??

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/warning-rue-la-la-sold-fake-fendi-omg-554410.html

sorry posted twice, didnt see my update!?


----------



## anna_paddy

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Anna: There is a PF post from 2010 and 2015 about Fendi Fakes from Ruelala so with that said, I will wait to get my Chloe and upload more pics when I get it-if I have any doubts. Unfortunately this is a pre-owned bag, so If fake I will have to go through paypal and my cc company to prove this??
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/warning-rue-la-la-sold-fake-fendi-omg-554410.html
> 
> sorry posted twice, didnt see my update!?



Sorry I was sleeping (i'm in GMT+1)
I think establishing a case on eBay would be enough. they almost always side with the buyer. Also if there is an authorized Chloe reseller (a Chloe boutique would be the best) near to where you live I would advise to first go ask about this bag. that's what I would do.
As for the authenticity I would rather not speak about it as I only owned three genuine Chloes to date. it's the Rue la la bit that struck me. 
it looks ok but I would really go ask a SA at Chloe.


----------



## cyryla

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Anna: There is a PF post from 2010 and 2015 about Fendi Fakes from Ruelala so with that said, I will wait to get my Chloe and upload more pics when I get it-if I have any doubts. Unfortunately this is a pre-owned bag, so If fake I will have to go through paypal and my cc company to prove this??
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/warning-rue-la-la-sold-fake-fendi-omg-554410.html
> 
> sorry posted twice, didnt see my update!?




Why not use Authenticate4u service? It costs £5! They will assess the authenticity based on photos and will issue you with certificate. eBay and PayPal honour their assessment. 
I'd personally not rely on SAs, I've heard cases when mulberry staff assessed bags incorrectly.


----------



## flowergirl70

Hi everyone
I recently bought a Chloe Marcie medium satchel on ebay. The seller told me she no longer had the dustbag or authenticity card but she assured me there was a hologram in the inside pocket so was definitely genuine. 
Well, it arrived and I'm now not so sure...silly me for trusting.
The colour on the handles is very worn and the tag inside the pocket has a hologram, albeit difficult to read, and the serial code (date?) and the Made in Italy is stamped on the rough back of the tag (see pic)
Can any of you help me out here?
I can't seem to add any photos (I'm new to this site)...can anyone give me any tips?

Many thanks.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

anna_paddy said:


> Sorry I was sleeping (i'm in GMT+1)
> 
> I think establishing a case on eBay would be enough. they almost always side with the buyer. Also if there is an authorized Chloe reseller (a Chloe boutique would be the best) near to where you live I would advise to first go ask about this bag. that's what I would do.
> 
> As for the authenticity I would rather not speak about it as I only owned three genuine Chloes to date. it's the Rue la la bit that struck me.
> 
> it looks ok but I would really go ask a SA at Chloe.







cyryla said:


> Why not use Authenticate4u service? It costs £5! They will assess the authenticity based on photos and will issue you with certificate. eBay and PayPal honour their assessment.
> I'd personally not rely on SAs, I've heard cases when mulberry staff assessed bags incorrectly.




Thanks girls I will assess the bag when I get it. I have other Chloe products (not bags) so I will try to determine first what I think and go from there.


----------



## schuhgal

Hello! I am really new to chloe and i am wondering if someone could please authenticate the following drew bag for me? i believe it is the mini? Thank you so much!

I think I am not sure as in the photo with the cat, the chloe logo seems to be embossed into the leather, and i thought (and from netaporter) I thought this is usually golden. 

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## etaaas

Please help authenticate this bag for me!
I am really worried this could be Fake. I purchased it from a facebook page. This is the first time I have owned a paraty. 
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies wonder if I could have your thoughts on this please 

I'm usually found on the mulberry thread but like some other ladies over there, we are dabbing with other designers

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/401081474601

Beautysellingbeauty

401081474601

Chloe tan Marcie cross body 

Many thanks


----------



## anna_paddy

schuhgal said:


> Hello! I am really new to chloe and i am wondering if someone could please authenticate the following drew bag for me? i believe it is the mini? Thank you so much!
> 
> I think I am not sure as in the photo with the cat, the chloe logo seems to be embossed into the leather, and i thought (and from netaporter) I thought this is usually golden.
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!



The Chloe letters are quite oddly shaped on the care card.
Also all the three Chloe bag I had had Chloe letters on the dustbag in creme-golden color (like the color on the care card). This bag looks a lot like fakes you can buy on a pages such as "cheap designer bags, etc.". Maybe other experts might speak out but for me it is quite obvious this is a fake.  Can I ask where you got it from? If eBay, do not hesitate to open a case.


----------



## anna_paddy

etaaas said:


> Please help authenticate this bag for me!
> I am really worried this could be Fake. I purchased it from a facebook page. This is the first time I have owned a paraty.
> Any help would be much appreciated!



I once bought a cheap Chloe bag on an auction website (ended up in court with the seller, I won the case) and the inside tag was the same (still have the crappy fake at home as a cautionary tale).
Again, all the three Chloe bag I had had Chloe letters on the dustbag in creme color (like the color on the care card). 
This does not look authentic to me at all  sorry to say


----------



## schuhgal

anna_paddy said:


> The Chloe letters are quite oddly shaped on the care card.
> Also all the three Chloe bag I had had Chloe letters on the dustbag in creme-golden color (like the color on the care card). This bag looks a lot like fakes you can buy on a pages such as "cheap designer bags, etc.". Maybe other experts might speak out but for me it is quite obvious this is a fake.  Can I ask where you got it from? If eBay, do not hesitate to open a case.


Oh thank you so much for helping me avoid a terrible mistake!!

I have not bid yet, it is from> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Dre...060367?hash=item4afa3fba4f:g:zWQAAOSwUuFWxgcS

thank you again!


----------



## anna_paddy

schuhgal said:


> Oh thank you so much for helping me avoid a terrible mistake!!
> 
> I have not bid yet, it is from> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Dre...060367?hash=item4afa3fba4f:g:zWQAAOSwUuFWxgcS
> 
> thank you again!



You're welcome, I'm glad to be of help.
What you can do is to report the item through eBay for selling counterfeit items. (I have just done that)

Have a nice day!


----------



## schuhgal

anna_paddy said:


> You're welcome, I'm glad to be of help.
> What you can do is to report the item through eBay for selling counterfeit items. (I have just done that)
> 
> Have a nice day!


Oh thank you for all your help!

This was my first attempt at buying a pre-owned item - it is scary! Unless you know 100% that you can trust the seller and the product, I would rather personally just pay the extra $$$ and buy in the boutique for peace of mind 

have a nice weekend!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Good news to report! My large Marci is authentic! It's in Excellent shape and perfect condition. I have another problem tho can't decide which one to keep? Large (resell?) or medium (ordered from nordstroms)? Anyone have advice?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Here's the comparison pics


----------



## cookielvs!bags5




----------



## schuhgal

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> View attachment 3293418


Oh wow that is great!!! Personally I am loving the smaller size.

Your story has made me feel a little better, and I will timidly try ebay one more time. My reason is that for years I have wanted to get a Chloe bag and in my city there is no Chloe store (or in a department store either) which carries Chloe bags. There is a small independent boutique with a very limited selection and often their models are pretty scratched from people trying on the only model.

**Taking a deep breath** one more array into ebay - ladies can anyone please help authenticate this small Faye bag please: http://www.ebay.es/itm/Chloe-Faye-S...754385?hash=item5d6246a0d1:g:LUYAAOSwJb9Wp9ls

Thank you so much again!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

schuhgal said:


> Oh wow that is great!!! Personally I am loving the smaller size.
> 
> Your story has made me feel a little better, and I will timidly try ebay one more time. My reason is that for years I have wanted to get a Chloe bag and in my city there is no Chloe store (or in a department store either) which carries Chloe bags. There is a small independent boutique with a very limited selection and often their models are pretty scratched from people trying on the only model.
> 
> **Taking a deep breath** one more array into ebay - ladies can anyone please help authenticate this small Faye bag please: http://www.ebay.es/itm/Chloe-Faye-S...754385?hash=item5d6246a0d1:g:LUYAAOSwJb9Wp9ls
> 
> Thank you so much again!



I wish I could help you auth this one, but sadly I dont have any experience with this. I ordered a fake chloe many years ago from ebay and will never forget the bad smell the bag had when I opened the box! Fake leather yuk! Good luck.


----------



## schuhgal

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I wish I could help you auth this one, but sadly I dont have any experience with this. I ordered a fake chloe many years ago from ebay and will never forget the bad smell the bag had when I opened the box! Fake leather yuk! Good luck.


ohh that sounds nasty! i wish i could find a solution to my chloe problem - I like to try out bags before buying them to see which speaks to me.
i love the color of your new bag hon, enjoy its a beauty!


----------



## Jane92

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Chloé Gala bag: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/272153409999?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Louliu71

Could anyone help confirm authentic if this little cutie please, it's my first Chloe and whilst I am confident it is ok, as an eBay purchase I wanted to check

Many thanks

Seller matthewtite

Item Chloe mini marci

Link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Bag-/262298088973?txnId=0

Extra photos


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Could anyone help confirm authentic if this little cutie please, it's my first Chloe and whilst I am confident it is ok, as an eBay purchase I wanted to check
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Seller matthewtite
> 
> Item Chloe mini marci
> 
> Link http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Bag-/262298088973?txnId=0
> 
> Extra photos
> 
> View attachment 3295976
> 
> View attachment 3295977
> 
> View attachment 3295979
> 
> View attachment 3295980
> 
> View attachment 3295981
> 
> View attachment 3295983




And more












Thank you


----------



## mottaleue

Hello, could anyone authenticate this *Chloé Susanna Boots*. Many thanks! 

Platform: Videdressing
Item: Chloé Susanna Boots

Link: http://www.videdressing.de/stiefeletten-bikerboots/chloe/p-4605848.html


----------



## schuhgal

Hi ladies, i think i am in love and have found my HG Chloe bag 

I have been searching for it everywhere and in the end decided to get it from this seller, only thing is i am still in doubt about its authenticity. Please pretty please can someone help! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Fay...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I swear i will do my bestest for anyone having Saint Laurent queries, as i am so new to chloe- thank you!!


----------



## Kt230086

etaaas said:


> Please help authenticate this bag for me!
> I am really worried this could be Fake. I purchased it from a facebook page. This is the first time I have owned a paraty.
> Any help would be much appreciated!



Hi, I must admit that I'm no expert, but I do have a Paraty, and the leather does look quite different to mine, and the chloe words on the side buckle look different to my Paraty too... The dustbag I've got comes in cream too... The one you have got may not be authentic, hope you are able to get hold of the seller to get a refund 

All the best


----------



## smallhands

Hello Authenticators! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Chloe bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item Name: Chloe Marcie New Leather Tote


----------



## anna_paddy

Hello experts,

could you please authenticate this Chloe bag?
I am not even sure about the model which is why I seriously doubt the authenticity.

model: Chloe brown bag 
seller: n/a
link: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=6048873054

Thanks in advance!

img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/60/48/87/30/6048873054

img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/60/48/87/30/6048873054_1

img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/60/48/87/30/6048873054_2

img05.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/60/48/87/30/6048873054_3


----------



## anna_paddy

smallhands said:


> Hello Authenticators! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this Chloe bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie New Leather Tote




Hi,

what strikes me is that the zipper pull was covered in plastic. This is one of the red flags when you buy online cause most of the bags that sell "cheap designer bags" send them like that. The hologram looks quite odd as well. Where did you get it?


----------



## smallhands

anna_paddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> what strikes me is that the zipper pull was covered in plastic. This is one of the red flags when you buy online cause most of the bags that sell "cheap designer bags" send them like that. The hologram looks quite odd as well. Where did you get it?



Hello. That is a bit worrying.  I bought it at a consignment store but inside the pocket it has a little nordstrom rack sticker for 22% of retail price so i'm guessing it came from nordstrom. I'm going to include more detailed pictures because I really need to know if its authentic ,if not I am going to return it. The authenticity sticker has a P after ' Chloe' with squiggly lines underneath that is very hard to capture. It tends to disappear unless the light reflects it. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kt230086

smallhands said:


> Hello. That is a bit worrying.  I bought it at a consignment store but inside the pocket it has a little nordstrom rack sticker for 22% of retail price so i'm guessing it came from nordstrom. I'm going to include more detailed pictures because I really need to know if its authentic ,if not I am going to return it. The authenticity sticker has a P after ' Chloe' with squiggly lines underneath that is very hard to capture. It tends to disappear unless the light reflects it. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.



Hi, I'm no expert but I think your bag looks ok... I got my paraty from a reebonz shop in Singapore, and the inner zipper pull came with a plastic thing as well. Maybe it was put by the consignment store to prevent scratches on your Chloe?


----------



## anna_paddy

smallhands said:


> Hello. That is a bit worrying.  I bought it at a consignment store but inside the pocket it has a little nordstrom rack sticker for 22% of retail price so i'm guessing it came from nordstrom. I'm going to include more detailed pictures because I really need to know if its authentic ,if not I am going to return it. The authenticity sticker has a P after ' Chloe' with squiggly lines underneath that is very hard to capture. It tends to disappear unless the light reflects it. Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.



After seeing more pics i'd say it is ok 
And as for the plastic on the zipper pull it might be consignment store who put it on.
You may try using authenticate4u's service to have this pre-sale evaluation for your bag. It is cheap and fast.


----------



## cyryla

I have a silly question. I am considering buying a preloved Marcie but I was told it doesn't have a leather tag with the code / made in info. I guess that means it is fake? Do all Chloe bags always have it? 
I know that other brands like mulberry sell sub quality bags or outlet specials in their outlets that might not have all the features as regular bags sold in shops.
Thanks!


----------



## anna_paddy

cyryla said:


> I have a silly question. I am considering buying a preloved Marcie but I was told it doesn't have a leather tag with the code / made in info. I guess that means it is fake? Do all Chloe bags always have it?
> I know that other brands like mulberry sell sub quality bags or outlet specials in their outlets that might not have all the features as regular bags sold in shops.
> Thanks!



The tags were removed or the bag never had such tags?


----------



## cyryla

anna_paddy said:


> The tags were removed or the bag never had such tags?




I'm assuming that it never had a tag. Apparently the seller already bought it preloved.


----------



## anna_paddy

cyryla said:


> I'm assuming that it never had a tag. Apparently the seller already bought it preloved.



Then I assume it is fake indeed. Do you have any pics?


----------



## cyryla

anna_paddy said:


> Then I assume it is fake indeed. Do you have any pics?




Yes, I do. It looks good to me but I'm no way an exert. Please let me know what you think. X


----------



## anna_paddy

cyryla said:


> Yes, I do. It looks good to me but I'm no way an exert. Please let me know what you think. X
> View attachment 3302768
> View attachment 3302770
> View attachment 3302773
> View attachment 3302774
> View attachment 3302776
> View attachment 3302777
> View attachment 3302778
> View attachment 3302779



Well the color of Chloe letters on the envelope looks fishy. Combined with the fact that it has no inner tag I'd say it's a no-no


----------



## threecrazygals

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum, so please forgive me if I'm not doing this right.  I recently came across the following purse at a resale store near me - and am blown away by the low price that they are asking for this pre-owned Chloe Paddington bag.....  It's a resale store, so the prices are naturally lower than regular retail - however, I can't help but be VERY SUSPICIOUS that this is a fake.  

Unfortunately the bag is on hold for another buyer, so I'm not able to get my hands on it to take actual pictures, until the other buyer decides not to buy it.  All I have is this one picture (that the resale store posted) to go by.  I can't help but notice that there are things that make me uncomfortable about it, such as the plastic-y look of the "leather", the squareness of the buckles, and the seams on the handles turned inwards.  Oh, and the weird flopping/slumping thing that the handles are doing when they're in a resting position.  Based on all the other pictures of Paddingtons that I have seen, the material the handles are made of looks too "soft"...not stiff enough close to the buckles that hold the handles to the bag.

Is there any way you could all give me your perspective?  I appreciate any and all POVs.

Thanks!


----------



## Kt230086

threecrazygals said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so please forgive me if I'm not doing this right.  I recently came across the following purse at a resale store near me - and am blown away by the low price that they are asking for this pre-owned Chloe Paddington bag.....  It's a resale store, so the prices are naturally lower than regular retail - however, I can't help but be VERY SUSPICIOUS that this is a fake.
> 
> Unfortunately the bag is on hold for another buyer, so I'm not able to get my hands on it to take actual pictures, until the other buyer decides not to buy it.  All I have is this one picture (that the resale store posted) to go by.  I can't help but notice that there are things that make me uncomfortable about it, such as the plastic-y look of the "leather", the squareness of the buckles, and the seams on the handles turned inwards.  Oh, and the weird flopping/slumping thing that the handles are doing when they're in a resting position.  Based on all the other pictures of Paddingtons that I have seen, the material the handles are made of looks too "soft"...not stiff enough close to the buckles that hold the handles to the bag.
> 
> Is there any way you could all give me your perspective?  I appreciate any and all POVs.
> 
> Thanks!



I agree with you. Had a look at my paddy and the buckles aren't quite at such a sharp angle and the handles do look weird. If you are at all concerned, then best to give it a miss


----------



## linzwebb

Hi folks, 

I'd be very grateful for some advice whether this Edith is genuine or not:

Item Name: Genuine Chloe Edith Designer Brandy Coloured Leather Handbag
Item Number: 172114270759
Seller ID: mike_stamps_2008
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/172114270759

Many thanks!


----------



## Denalist

Good morning!  I am trying to buy my wife a Chloe bag for her birthday and would love any help you could all provide!  I found these two on eBay and was hoping they are authentic, but I certainly have no way of knowing . Thanks in advance!

Choice #1

Authentic Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Handbag in Nut color

Seller ID:  shopmyrack 

Item #281954362384

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Satchel-Handbag-in-Nut-color-/281954362384?nav=SEARCH

Choice #2

Genuine Gray Leather Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel

Seller ID:  bnji11

Item # 111937620784

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Gray-Leather-Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Satchel-/111937620784?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## jmaroun06

Hello! I was wondering if you could authenticate this for me, thank you!

*Item Name: Chloe Drew Bag*
 *Item    Number:  *371580347758   *
Seller ID: **purpleline_2012*
 *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...347758?hash=item5683ea256e:g:xdUAAOSwwpdW7zd4*


----------



## Mswaffle

Recently really got into Chloe and I'm so obsessed with the Drew bag... please help me authenticate the following bag. thank you soooo much!

Item Name:  Chloe CHLOÉ Small Drew Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag wine red
Item Number: 182060063691
Seller ID: surzho0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182060063691


----------



## moshimuncher

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag? Thanks so much for your help!

Item Name: Chloé Marcie - Medium Leather Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 182059068108
Seller ID: eumarrada
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182059068108


----------



## sir_rodrigo

Hi ladies!!

Can someone please check this one for me?
Thanks so much 

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Marcie Shoulder bag BLACK
Item Number: 231883796407
Seller ID: 2006venta
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...796407?hash=item35fd59efb7:g:Di0AAOSwu1VW7kY9


----------



## bbzhao89

Hi, I recently purchased this bright red Drew on eBay. Seller says this is authentic, a display item so it didn't come with dust bag. It comes with care card and the plastic tag for registration, but it doesn't have the round card. I registered the tag on official website but I don't think that guarantees authenticity. Can someone help me take a look? Thanks.

Item Name: Chloe Drew Red Leather Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 281969075043
Seller ID: sleekchic96
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281969075043


----------



## klararaw

Good morning Ladies,
please help me if you can, i trust yours opinion! 

I only have one day to decide and buy this drew bag
Seller tells me that she bought this bay at Vestiairecollective.com
Do you think its real?

THANK YOU so much for any opinion!


----------



## anna_paddy

klararaw said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> please help me if you can, i trust yours opinion!
> 
> I only have one day to decide and buy this drew bag
> Seller tells me that she bought this bay at Vestiairecollective.com
> Do you think its real?
> 
> THANK YOU so much for any opinion!



Such dustbag definitely does not come with a genuine Chloe bag. I'd say it's a fake and i saw the auction on Allegro, too.


----------



## lindalee12

I brought a Sally bag online, it's authentic card make me confused. I have others Chloe bags, the authentic card are not same like this one. Pls help !!! Thanks!


----------



## klararaw

anna_paddy said:


> Such dustbag definitely does not come with a genuine Chloe bag. I'd say it's a fake and i saw the auction on Allegro, too.



oh no  i was hoping it was real even old drews have diffrent dust bag?


----------



## kpbartley

This is called the Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel in Blue Velvet. Purchased from Tradesy. https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-satchel-blue-velvet-10728073/


----------



## Ranbers

Hi Authenticators! Please could you help me with this bag?

Item name- Beautiful Chloe Elsie Designer Bag
Item number- 281988438600
Seller ID- superstar291074
Link- http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-Chloe-Elsie-Designer-Bag-/281988438600?_trkparms=aid%253D222007%2526algo%253DSIC.MBE%2526ao%253D1%2526asc%253D20150519202351%2526meid%253D6bec5ac8ac0b4258bf06cc074149515c%2526pid%253D100408%2526rk%253D1%2526rkt%253D1%2526sd%253D281973779768&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Thank you so much in advance!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Name: Chloé leather bag brown caramel Hudson small sac cuir tasche leder bolso borsa


Item #:371577225377


Seller:curri2004


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371577225377?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comment: thank you so much in advance!


----------



## jenn805

Item Name Chloe Marcie small crossbody
eBay item number:
172158986752
seller name  kirstestewar-0


http://www.ebay.com/itm/172158986752?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## laura35

Hi everyone! Can someone please help me? I just bought my first Chloé bag and I suspect it might be a 'good fake'. Any help will be really appreciated, thanks 

Item name: Elsie small bag
Link (if available): n/a, just got it from a private seller
Photos:


----------



## laura35

laura35 said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please help me? I just bought my first Chloé bag and I suspect it might be a 'good fake'. Any help will be really appreciated, thanks
> 
> Item name: Elsie small bag
> Link (if available): n/a, just got it from a private seller
> Photos:



More pictures, thank you in advance


----------



## buffalochick

Need help with this one, purchased by a friend of mine. I know very little about Chloe bags. TIA

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-tote-bag-black-14596987/

I said fake, ("peeling" leather?), but like I said, know very little about this brand.


----------



## allieballibee

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Paraty?  I have my doubts as there is no main zip on the bag and cannot find any other like it online. It is being sold on a closed FB page here in Jakarta (the home of fakes!) It does not come with any tags or dust bag, which further makes me dubious!  
Thanks in advace


Allie


----------



## Fien

Hello,
Can anyone help me to authenticate this Chloe paraty bag? The hologram number is different than the number on the authenticity card. Is that normal?

Thanks, 
Fien


----------



## EIL73

Hi Chloe experts, I'm new to Chloe, and just got my first mini paraty (cashmere grey), it looks fine with me. 
However, I bought it from FB, and the datecode tag does not engraved with "made in italy" inside the inside pocket, but the code on the hologram sticker on the other side of the tag in the pocket do match with the hologram sticker on the warranty card though, but still, would like every experts to check if it is authentic or not, finger crossed 

thank you for everyone's help.
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1509/25812783634_3b19f255a7_c.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1567/26325276882_12c05c07ef_c.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1621/26351450131_401f0f8e0b_m.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1651/25812782354_18943d1130_m.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1595/25812781074_2a26291972_m.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1555/26144768210_6714024a48_m.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1628/26144767760_681e627654_c.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1593/26325377092_e47afb1a34_m.jpg
https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1696/26325276162_40606bca38_c.jpg


----------



## klararaw

Good morning Ladies,
can you help me with this drew?


----------



## kingak

Hello Ladies,
could someone please help me with this one:
Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Small Drew Cross Body Handbag
Item Number: 262363320425
Seller ID: mischf22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Chloe-...320425?hash=item3d16129069:g:aBYAAOSwPc9W102m
Thank you


----------



## klararaw

klararaw said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> can you help me with this drew?



pics


----------



## Hk4ever

wonder if any of you ladies can help me on authenticate this used paddington purse, 

thx in advance,

Item Name: paddington

Photos: http://jpegbay.com/gallery/005130570-.html#1


----------



## jmm0979

Hello! Can you please authenticate this Chloe Baylee Medium Bag:

Name: Chloe Bicolor Baylee Medium
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-pebbled-calfskin-bicolor-medium-baylee-tote-cobalt-navy-120519

I have purchased items at this website but I am not sure if the stamping on this is legit. Can anyone help, please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rebecca1086

Hello!

Please help authenticate my Chloe Drew Bag:

Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Drew Bag
Link (if available): (please make sure link works): N/A
Photos: Attached


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi! Please authenticate this Chloe Small Drew in Pink for me!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-No...611674?hash=item41a933b21a:g:gJ0AAOSwAoRXF4G5

Seller is chloeglamour
Ebay item number is:  282011611674

Here is the link to Net A Porter's: https://www.net-a-porter.com/ca/en/product/650609


----------



## surfergirljen

Hi! Also can you please authenticate this one? 

"Hand Bag Chloe"
Seller is estrateanu09 
Item number is 301923209248

It is the same bag, Chloe small drew in pink with gold hardware. 

I've been scammed with a LV before and it was devastating so I would love love love all your help with this! Thank you!!

Here is the link to the listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Bag-Chloe-/301923209248?hash=item464c069020:g:MSIAAOSwz2lXB-Ow


----------



## karrotandkiwi

Rebecca1086 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help authenticate my Chloe Drew Bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Drew Bag
> Link (if available): (please make sure link works): N/A
> Photos: Attached


I'm not an authenticator (but there seems to be no one in here already??), but I had a Drew bag in black, and I think yours look a bit off. 

If I'm overstepping my boundaries, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

I wish there were some authenticators around!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I just looked at the two I posted on ebay back to back and the serial numbers are totally different - I suspect the first one I posted may be real but the second one "Chloe Hand Bag" smells like a fake based on the position/style of the serial numbers. Hmmmm. 

Any thoughts on the Chloeglamour one? I must have this bag but would LOVE to get it a bit cheaper than on Net A Porter!  so expensive!!


----------



## karrotandkiwi

surfergirljen said:


> I just looked at the two I posted on ebay back to back and the serial numbers are totally different - I suspect the first one I posted may be real but the second one "Chloe Hand Bag" smells like a fake based on the position/style of the serial numbers. Hmmmm.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Chloeglamour one? I must have this bag but would LOVE to get it a bit cheaper than on Net A Porter!  so expensive!!


Yea, I agree with you on the serial numbers looking odd. As for the chloeglamour one, the colour of the interior looks fine, but it would be good if there are more pictures. I, for one, would be interested in seeing the back of the clasp.

Side note: the picture of clasp's front looks slightly tarnished/spotted? Nothing to do with authenticity, but just letting you know the possible signs of use


----------



## surfergirljen

karrotandkiwi said:


> Yea, I agree with you on the serial numbers looking odd. As for the chloeglamour one, the colour of the interior looks fine, but it would be good if there are more pictures. I, for one, would be interested in seeing the back of the clasp.
> 
> Side note: the picture of clasp's front looks slightly tarnished/spotted? Nothing to do with authenticity, but just letting you know the possible signs of use



Hi!
Thanks so much! 
Just got a message back from chloeglamour... not sure I want it third hand... also a bit standoff-ish? I hate starting $1000 negotiations out on a kind of curt tone! Makes me wary... I'd asked about authenticity and mentioned I could take it to Holt Renfrew for an unofficial authentication ... this is what I got back:


Sorry I am not a store and also SAs are not allowed to prove authenticity of items .i purchased it on vestiaire collective with no cards sorry .


----------



## karrotandkiwi

surfergirljen said:


> Hi!
> Thanks so much!
> Just got a message back from chloeglamour... not sure I want it third hand... also a bit standoff-ish? I hate starting $1000 negotiations out on a kind of curt tone! Makes me wary... I'd asked about authenticity and mentioned I could take it to Holt Renfrew for an unofficial authentication ... this is what I got back:
> 
> 
> Sorry I am not a store and also SAs are not allowed to prove authenticity of items .i purchased it on vestiaire collective with no cards sorry .


That response doesn't inspire confidence LOL. I mean, I get her point, and it's true but she sounds a bit defensive... Perhaps you may wish to seek out other avenues of getting the drew bag.

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## surfergirljen

karrotandkiwi said:


> That response doesn't inspire confidence LOL. I mean, I get her point, and it's true but she sounds a bit defensive... Perhaps you may wish to seek out other avenues of getting the drew bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



Exactly! I'd be much friendlier if I had a customer on the hook!  

Sigh... may sleep better if I just bite the bullet and buy new.


----------



## karrotandkiwi

surfergirljen said:


> Exactly! I'd be much friendlier if I had a customer on the hook!
> 
> Sigh... may sleep better if I just bite the bullet and buy new.


Yea, sometimes the peace of mind you get via buying from a boutique outweighs the cost savings of online purchases. If only chloe retains its resale value as well as other brands though. ..


----------



## bagladyRM

Can someone tell me if this is real? I am interested in purchasing but the tag has "ade in Italy" The M is missing which seems suspect. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Calfs...414479?hash=item25bab80e8f:g:BEIAAOSwubRXGZ7x
Thanks!!


----------



## surfergirljen

karrotandkiwi said:


> Yea, I agree with you on the serial numbers looking odd. As for the chloeglamour one, the colour of the interior looks fine, but it would be good if there are more pictures. I, for one, would be interested in seeing the back of the clasp.
> 
> Side note: the picture of clasp's front looks slightly tarnished/spotted? Nothing to do with authenticity, but just letting you know the possible signs of use


Maybe I'll ask to see the back of the clasp - could you recognize if it was off if I showed it to you? 

Anything else that would be helpful to see?

Thanks!


----------



## karrotandkiwi

surfergirljen said:


> Maybe I'll ask to see the back of the clasp - could you recognize if it was off if I showed it to you?
> 
> Anything else that would be helpful to see?
> 
> Thanks!


Clear frontal pictures of both the embossed logo on the bag and logo on the front of the clasp will be good as well! If the bag comes with dustbag, box and other items, it will be nice to have pictures of them


----------



## TrinePoggenborg

Please help me authenticate this Chloe Faye. I have a strong feeling that I've been scammed for big bucks. 
Thanks beforehand! 

Item name: Chloe Faye
Link: Not available 
Pictures: dropbox.com/sh/pehrz7iht1qf4cs/AADdXrkzH51y1PzkC7td6vhua?dl=0


----------



## Davisak

CAn anyone plz Help me authenticate one bag? AS soon AS possible? Plz?


----------



## Davisak

This is the same bag, i cant Get IT on one attachment


----------



## Davisak

This also same bag


----------



## Davisak

This is the same bag


----------



## Davisak

Same bag, sorry cant have all photos in one message


----------



## 90K1

Can you pls authenticate this Chloe Faye bag for me.


----------



## 90K1

Can you pls authenticate this Chole Faye bag pls? I will be buying this in person so what should I look for when I see the bag?


----------



## karrotandkiwi

90K1 said:


> Can you pls authenticate this Chole Faye bag pls? I will be buying this in person so what should I look for when I see the bag?


I'm not an official authenticator, but I'll say that this faye looks suspect. It will be good if you can get a clearer, hd pic of the logo and hardware though. Does it come with any dustbag, authenticity card, box and etc.? Any pics of those too?


----------



## 90K1

I've uploaded more pictures. Seller doesn't have dust bag.


----------



## karrotandkiwi

90K1 said:


> I've uploaded more pictures. Seller doesn't have dust bag.



Based on the last picture, I think the logo is odd. For one, there seems to be 9 stitches under 'Chloe', rather than 8. Also, the 'o' in Chloe doesn't align with the rest of the letters, which shouldn't occur.

Personally, I wouldn't purchase this bag. But note that the picture becomes blurred when I zoom in, so there's room for error.

Also, it is very rare for authentic bags to not have dustbags. Not having boxes is understandable (overweight luggage, buying from a consignment site and etc.), but I can't comprehend why would anyone throw away a dustbag for a satchel that costs over a thousand dollars.


----------



## TrinePoggenborg

karrotandkiwi said:


> Based on the last picture, I think the logo is odd. For one, there seems to be 9 stitches under 'Chloe', rather than 8. Also, the 'o' in Chloe doesn't align with the rest of the letters, which shouldn't occur.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't purchase this bag. But note that the picture becomes blurred when I zoom in, so there's room for error.
> 
> Also, it is very rare for authentic bags to not have dustbags. Not having boxes is understandable (overweight luggage, buying from a consignment site and etc.), but I can't comprehend why would anyone throw away a dustbag for a satchel that costs over a thousand dollars.



You seem to know a whole lot about Chloe bags. Would you perhaps look at my post? I'm debating whether to return the Faye, as I'm unsure whether it's a replica or not.


----------



## 90K1

karrotandkiwi said:


> Based on the last picture, I think the logo is odd. For one, there seems to be 9 stitches under 'Chloe', rather than 8. Also, the 'o' in Chloe doesn't align with the rest of the letters, which shouldn't occur.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't purchase this bag. But note that the picture becomes blurred when I zoom in, so there's room for error.
> 
> Also, it is very rare for authentic bags to not have dustbags. Not having boxes is understandable (overweight luggage, buying from a consignment site and etc.), but I can't comprehend why would anyone throw away a dustbag for a satchel that costs over a thousand dollars.


Thank you so much. Seller is willing to sell it for $725 canadian dollars. She was bit upset when I asked for better quality pictures too. She said she forgot her dust bag in the hotel room when she was travelling last time. 
Does Chloe come with authenticity card? I asked for that 3 times but no ans from her side.
Unfortunately I haven't seen Chole Faye in person so I don't have anything to compare.


----------



## karrotandkiwi

90K1 said:


> Thank you so much. Seller is willing to sell it for $725 canadian dollars. She was bit upset when I asked for better quality pictures too. She said she forgot her dust bag in the hotel room when she was travelling last time.
> Does Chloe come with authenticity card? I asked for that 3 times but no ans from her side.
> Unfortunately I haven't seen Chole Faye in person so I don't have anything to compare.



I suppose that could happen, but the price is surprisingly low for a bag that seems in pretty good condition.

Yes, Chloe definitely hands out authenticity cards along with their bags


----------



## karrotandkiwi

TrinePoggenborg said:


> You seem to know a whole lot about Chloe bags. Would you perhaps look at my post? I'm debating whether to return the Faye, as I'm unsure whether it's a replica or not.


I'm afraid I'm not an official authenticator and I usually don't go off the site to check out pictures!

Also, I'm unsure if whoever you purchase it from will be willing to accept a return just because people have suspicions on purseforum. If you wish to return it, my advice is to seek out a paid authenticator, whose words/certificates can actually hold up in a dispute


----------



## laura35

Davisak said:


> Same bag, sorry cant have all photos in one message



Hi Davisak, this is the Chloé forum. You should post it on the Céline one (http://forum.purseblog.com/celine-s...-celine-please-read-rules-and-use-884802.html). Also submit all the needed information and someone will help you


----------



## Mjka

Hello, 

This is my first post and my first attempt at buying a designer bag, pre loved. 

Chloé Faye small


http://jmp.sh/b/TLARibDXKDrjPivqvQXm  Here's a link to the pictures. 

It's not an eBay listing. Hope the format is ok? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## pekkle911

Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Heloise black purse
Link (if available): http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rch/clo/5567179738.html
Photos 

Hi,

Please authenticate this purse for me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## astridc

Hi girls,
please could you tell me if this Chloe is authentic, and if yes, what style/year this is?
thanks


----------



## astridc

here are some more photos:


----------



## irene555

Can you please authenticate? thankyou

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Bag 

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272229185827


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate the following bag:


Chloe Clare
272231104699
 kissanettbarby 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272231104699?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

More photos
http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/chanjlj/library/Chloe Clare?sort=3&page=1

The interior label is very hard to get to 

thanks


----------



## jlg12678

I'm sorry it's not legit. I own 8? Chloe bags and I am 100% positive this is not the real deal if for no other reason than the lining. 




























[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlg12678

astridc said:


> Hi girls,
> please could you tell me if this Chloe is authentic, and if yes, what style/year this is?
> thanks


And I've never seen a chloe with a cell phone pouch.  I'd report it if you found it on ebay.


----------



## bujuy

Hello everyone!

Please help me authenticate! Thank you in advance 

Item: Chloe 'Marcie- New' Leather Tote
Item No.: 262430744090
Seller: jenbarczak
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...744090?hash=item3d1a175e1a:g:ztQAAOSwcL5XMh2T


----------



## chelibean

Hello Everyone first time to post here. I really like this bag and the colour. 
Could you please authenticate? Thanks. 

Item Name: Marcie Medium
Item Number: Serial number : B0QGVS with date Stamp: 01 12 00 95
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.olx.ph/item/chloe-marcie-medium-saddle-ID79ucp.html?p=4&h=a1dd03377a#a1dd03377a


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe Experts,

Good morning.  

Will you please kindly help to authenticate this Chloe Elsie?  Thank you.

Item name:  Chloe' Small Elsie in black- Shoulder bag/Cross body~$1495 
Item #:          231941059360
Seller I.D.:     yogamama11 
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/23194105936...11473&ext=27979&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu

Thank you in advance!


----------



## joml

Hi I need some help-- I'm planning to purchase a Chloe off an online shop but I'm not sure if it's authentic. Would anyone know what colors the Marcie and paraty come in? I'm not sure about the "year" of the bag or whatever. I've been browsing online but I can't find any sites that provide the info I need? Can anyone provide me with a link to a color reference site or something? Or any information you can provide me would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## joml

Would anyone like to give their opinion/s on these pieces? I only have these photos for now  would love to know the color/year of both items. Both bags on the first photo are the exact same piece just photographed under different lighting conditions. This applies to the second photo as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rukia0814

can you authenticate this please? thank you


----------



## rukia0814

actually I'm quite not sure about the lining as I always see marcies with darker lining than this; and the dustbag and card looks different from the ones I see online for marcie


----------



## cyryla

joml said:


> Would anyone like to give their opinion/s on these pieces? I only have these photos for now  would love to know the color/year of both items. Both bags on the first photo are the exact same piece just photographed under different lighting conditions. This applies to the second photo as well. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3356008
> 
> View attachment 3356009




Each bag should have a year and colour code stamped inside. Marcies definitely have them, never had a paraty so not sure but I guess they have it too. Hope this helps.


----------



## joml

cyryla said:


> Each bag should have a year and colour code stamped inside. Marcies definitely have them, never had a paraty so not sure but I guess they have it too. Hope this helps.




Thanks so much!!


----------



## candycane7

Hi, Please tell me what you think of this Chloe Purse...
I checked zipper and yes YKK, leather is thick and smells good.
Leather Tag inside has numbers 02-05-53
side pocket snap has numbers on snap NO.8833313 A with circle, NOATD 8831628
Concerned when pull out inside lining..looks to be coming apart slightly in corner-as seen in pic...and i notice glue substance.
Thx In advance- i appreciate ur time.
NOTE-im having a hard time uploading pics- says security token missing...uggh


----------



## joienesque

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Medium
Seller: trendlee.com
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/collection...ie-chain-shoulder-bag-leather-medium664312589
Photos are in the link. 

The price seems too good to be true and it doesn't come with any other items (dust bag, card, etc). But it's such a pretty color. Would love to get it if it's authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Rachaelina

Chloe Large Marcie Hobo in Dove
Item number - 301959393729
Seller ID - bunnyebony
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Large...g-Long-Flap-Continental-Wallet-/301959393729?

Hi there, can you please authenticate this Large Chloe Marcie Hobo. I am attaching two photos of the tags that she sent.  Thank you, in advance


----------



## Deidle

Hi there

Could you have a look at this one and let me know what you think

Chloe Medium Marcie Hobo In Python In Excellent condition
222121805748
sebusby (594  Feedback score: 594)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Med...805748?hash=item33b77dc7b4:g:nggAAOSwboVXPFi6

Many thanks


----------



## Boutiquelove

Hello lovelies!

could you please authenticate this chloe marcie medium bag (Cashmere Grey) for me please! This was bought from my ex boyfriend, it comes with a dustbag and tags, but its just that he didnt provide me with a receipt and i dont want to ask him for !

ps. im thinking of selling it, thats why 

Thanks


----------



## Rachaelina

Chloe Large Marcie Hobo in Dove
Item number - 301959393729
Seller ID - bunnyebony
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Large-.../301959393729?

Hi there, can you please authenticate this Large Chloe Marcie Hobo. I thought I would try again.  Not familiar with Chloe.  This would be my first. I am attaching two photos of the tags that she sent. They were dark, so I used a filter to make them brighter. Thank you, in advance


----------



## cyryla

Boutiquelove said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> could you please authenticate this chloe marcie medium bag (Cashmere Grey) for me please! This was bought from my ex boyfriend, it comes with a dustbag and tags, but its just that he didnt provide me with a receipt and i dont want to ask him for !
> 
> ps. im thinking of selling it, thats why
> 
> Thanks




Given that you didn't buy it yourself I would recommend using Authenticate4u or similar service to check authenticity. Their Authenticity certificate would be def useful if you come to sell it.


----------



## Boutiquelove

cyryla said:


> Given that you didn't buy it yourself I would recommend using Authenticate4u or similar service to check authenticity. Their Authenticity certificate would be def useful if you come to sell it.


thanks for your advice! will do today


----------



## cyryla

Boutiquelove said:


> thanks for your advice! will do today




It's well worth it, A4U costs only £5 and it will put your mind at rest and also the buyer will be satisfied she's buying an authentic bag.


----------



## scorpiostar

Name: Chloe Paddington Bag
Item number: not specified.
Seller ID - jibber*jabber

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Pa...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Can you please tell me if this is fake? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## simmmi

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this Large Chloe Marcie Bag in color Clay?

Sold via german site: www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de

link: https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/chlo-chloe-marcie-large-bag/468435846-156-9482

thank you so much!!


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for help with this bag? I'd be so grateful for any assistance, thank you!!

Item: black Paraty
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 87253
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/chloe-paraty-black-leather-satchel/


----------



## amstevens714

Hello! I can see that there aren't authenticators actively managing this thread. Does anyone have any recommendations for paid services other than Authenticate4u? I always like to try and use two services  thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Lavidacolor

Please authenticate! Thanks
 Marcie satchel medium
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-14584747/


----------



## iheart_purses

is it possible to get someone's opinion on this
Bag is: Chloe Marcie, small crossbody
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191882232564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller says it is Nut
I asked seller if they had the authenticity card or not, they said they did not have any of the "paperwork" which I thought was suspicious, anyone who knows Chloe knows it comes with that small card, not exactly called paperwork (???) What do you think?


----------



## cyryla

iheart_purses said:


> is it possible to get someone's opinion on this
> Bag is: Chloe Marcie, small crossbody
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191882232564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller says it is Nut
> I asked seller if they had the authenticity card or not, they said they did not have any of the "paperwork" which I thought was suspicious, anyone who knows Chloe knows it comes with that small card, not exactly called paperwork (???) What do you think?




You could ask for photos of the hologram - should be on the reverse of the leather tag with the code. By the way, the code suggests that the bag was made in 2013 - not exactly year old, though I suppose it could have been bought last year?!


----------



## iheart_purses

cyryla said:


> You could ask for photos of the hologram - should be on the reverse of the leather tag with the code. By the way, the code suggests that the bag was made in 2013 - not exactly year old, though I suppose it could have been bought last year?!



Yeah I noticed that date discrepancy as well. Beside getting a photo of the hologram does everything else look ok?


----------



## cyryla

iheart_purses said:


> Yeah I noticed that date discrepancy as well. Beside getting a photo of the hologram does everything else look ok?




I am not an authenticator but if the hologram isn't there that would definitely ring alarm. 
Also it doesn't look like nut on the photos, more olive/khaki.


----------



## iheart_purses

cyryla said:


> I am not an authenticator but if the hologram isn't there that would definitely ring alarm.
> Also it doesn't look like nut on the photos, more olive/khaki.



She did send me a photo of the hologram right away, it seems ok!
Thanks for giving me your opinion/ advice


----------



## iheart_purses

Chloe Drew bag

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Ch...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=3&mehot=pp&sd=262465461053

any help or input is greatly appreciated. I am on the hunt for the perfect Chloe bag.

Does this seller look legit?
Red flag that they have chloe and celine starting so low?


----------



## Benanana

Dear expert,

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse 

Item:Chloe  Drew Bag, Size Large, Color Red, with Chains, Crossbody/Shoulder Bag
Item number: 201597006640
Seller: rosruta
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-Ba...ossbody-Shoulder-Bag-/201597006640?nav=SEARCH

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cannella

Hello, 

can someone please help me authenticate this bag ?
Please let me know if more photos is needed. 

Thank you so much


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hello

I've just purchased this bag from a site in the UK and something doesn't sit right with me - would you be kind enough to authenticate this for me please?
TIA!

*Item Name: Chloe med Paraty in Black Calf Leather Brand New
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: JPL3
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/73686/chloe-med-paraty-in-black-calf-leather-brand-new*

I have the bag in my possession now so can take other photo's should you require.
(I am particularly concerned about the lining and the way the handles are attached to the bag with gold plates securing them to the bag,  visible on the inside of the lining. I've never seen this before. I can provide photo's but wanted to ensure the format above was right for  you to look.)
*
TIA *


----------



## shatim

Hello there! Can anyone help me check this bag please. Its already in my possession but I'm not a fan of Chloe so I can't self authenticate. I think I can still return it once deemed inauthentic so hope you could help!

Item: Chloe Elsie shoulder bag
Link: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byv0i4iFZcmPSGZEbE1LdGk2b0E (I placed sellers pic in a google drive)
Photos attached (there is a dot at the top right corner of the logo. pretty sure its in the metal)


----------



## shatim

laura35 said:


> More pictures, thank you in advance



Hi! I'm also looking to authenticate mine which is actually similar to yours, though both bags seem to have different details.  I hope someone could authenticate our bags soon.


----------



## Rue17

Hi, 

Could you please help me to authenticate this purse: 

Item: CHLOÉ Brown Perforated Leather Top Handle Medium Marcie w/ Strap
Item number: ?
Seller: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Brown...p-Handle-Medium-Marcie-w-Strap-/301987538137?

The seller says they cannot read the serial number on the tag. Also the dust bag is not included. No mention of the authentication card either.


----------



## Nskb

BAG: CHLOE MARCIE 

I'm a bit confused as to how i can do this...  I recently bought a chloe marcie but only days after using it the stitching on one of the handles came off. Now I'm not sure if it's authentic can anyone help?


----------



## Melodramie

Hi Chloe experts,
I would be most grateful if you would authenticate this bag for me.
Bought from eBay, the listing is no longer there.
I couldn't capture a clear image of the hologram sticker inside the bag, but I can confirm that it matches the one on the registration card.
_*Chloe Baylee small shoulder bag, Coral Reef/Wet Sand.*_
Here's a link to the photo album:
http://s178.photobucket.com/user/melodramie/library/Chloe%20Baylee%20small%20tote%20Tan-Coral


----------



## serenityneow

Hello dear authenticators, I'm new to Chloe and am considering this lovely gray Faye.  

Item -        Chloe Faye 
Item No. - 191924076845
Seller -       Visnaserge
Link -          https://www.ebay.com/itm/191924076845 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eiiv

Dear authenticators,
I just bought a new Chloe bag today, but its not from ebay. I've attached a couple pictures that I took on my own in the album link below. Everything was taken with flash because it arrived in the evening, so I had to use flash to see the bag in better clarity. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium in Mandarin Orange
Album link: http://imgur.com/a/cLRUB


----------



## cyn2016

Hi guys,
I recently purchased this Chloe Drew bag from eBay (I've learned to not browse so much and hit the buy it now button so quickly). I'm not an expert on Drew bags and the bag doesn't have many details to analyze (e.g no zipper, not a lot of stitching) so I cannot really tell if it's authentic or not. Here are the photos, along with a serial number in the inner lining and the authenticity card, which really doesn't have much info. What do you guys think, is this authentic? If not, I will file a case with eBay.
Thanks for your help and input!

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Drew bag large*
*Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/222175661439?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## karrotandkiwi

cyn2016 said:


> Hi guys,
> I recently purchased this Chloe Drew bag from eBay (I've learned to not browse so much and hit the buy it now button so quickly). I'm not an expert on Drew bags and the bag doesn't have many details to analyze (e.g no zipper, not a lot of stitching) so I cannot really tell if it's authentic or not. Here are the photos, along with a serial number in the inner lining and the authenticity card, which really doesn't have much info. What do you guys think, is this authentic? If not, I will file a case with eBay.
> Thanks for your help and input!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Drew bag large*
> *Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/222175661439?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The serial number looks off to me. From what I recall, the Drew I owned had numbers that went XX XX XX XX X, a set of 9 numbers with spaces in between.


----------



## tinycaleb

Hi everyone, I know it's pretty late but could anyone authenticate this to me? The dustbag looks off to me (?) Thanks in advance!
*
Item Name: CHLOÉ NEW! NWT Black Leather & Suede Small Faye Shoulder Handbag SUPER GORGEOUS!
Item Number: 142060819894
Seller ID: relativeintensitynoise
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-NEW-N...0548196&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=142060824971*


----------



## karrotandkiwi

tinycaleb said:


> Hi everyone, I know it's pretty late but could anyone authenticate this to me? The dustbag looks off to me (?) Thanks in advance!
> *
> Item Name: CHLOÉ NEW! NWT Black Leather & Suede Small Faye Shoulder Handbag SUPER GORGEOUS!
> Item Number: 142060819894
> Seller ID: relativeintensitynoise
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-NEW-NWT-Black-Leather-Suede-Small-Faye-Shoulder-Handbag-SUPER-GORGEOUS/142060819894?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37798&meid=886e3d3c09954a75be1cde0210548196&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=142060824971*


The box and dustbag are wrong. The bag's shape is off.


----------



## karrotandkiwi

serenityneow said:


> Hello dear authenticators, I'm new to Chloe and am considering this lovely gray Faye.
> 
> Item -        Chloe Faye
> Item No. - 191924076845
> Seller -       Visnaserge
> Link -          https://www.ebay.com/itm/191924076845
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks off to me


----------



## rosieperry

Hi everyone,

I'm new to Chloe handbags and very impulsively bought one that arrived today but looks like an obvious fake to me

I can't seem to upload a photo but the 'made in Italy' is embossed into the leather instead of the gold lettering I'm used to seeing is the big red flag to me... Can someone please confirm my suspicions. I'll keep trying to upload a photo! Thanks for your help ☺️


----------



## cyn2016

karrotandkiwi said:


> The serial number looks off to me. From what I recall, the Drew I owned had numbers that went XX XX XX XX X, a set of 9 numbers with spaces in between.


Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## steph9191

Hello, are you please able to authenticate the below Chloe Paraty Small Black bag on ebay?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/331918316029

Thank you!


----------



## steph9191

Apologies - and these two!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-Pa...ed-16040199-/112071454895?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-...ee-Shipping-/131881041465?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



steph9191 said:


> Hello, are you please able to authenticate the below Chloe Paraty Small Black bag on ebay?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/331918316029
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## steph9191

Apologies - and this Chloe Mini Marcie in black!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mini-Baby-Marcie-Crossbody-Bag-In-Black-Leather-/282105051328?nav=SEARCH



steph9191 said:


> Apologies - and these two!!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-Pa...ed-16040199-/112071454895?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-...ee-Shipping-/131881041465?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Globe Trotter

Hi All,
I am looking to buy a pre-owned Chloe Faye, however I have never owned a Chloe bag and have no clue how to identify it authenticity... Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Denver78

Hello all,
I hope I am posting in the proper location as I am new to purseforum. 

I purchased a large Chloe Marcie from Yoogi's Closet, and I just received it. The bag looks to be authentic, but I noticed the receipt included (from Nordstrom) says the bag is a "Chloe 'Large Marcie' Leather Hobo in NUT" First of all, I don't think this bag is the hobo and secondly, I don't think it's the color NUT. (I believe it's TAN.) I do have the authentication card which matches up to the hologram on the stamped piece of leather that includes the serial number. 

So, is the receipt just from a different bag, or is this bag a knock off? Any help would be extremely appreciated!!!

Thank you!!!

*Item Name: Chloe Large Marcie*
*Item Number: 11188762*
*Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet*
*Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/70674/*


----------



## Lauren0404

Hi All, I too purchased a Chloe Marcie from Yoogi's and even though they guarantee their authenticity, I too am suspect. The hardware in the interior is super shiny compared to the matte hardware on the exterior and the snaps on the cell phone pocked have two dimples, which I don't see on any of my other Chloe Marcies. This style is older than what I have, so maybe this is the norm? I have attached pics of the shiny hardware and dimples. Any assistance authenticating is much appreciated.

Thank you,
Lauren

*Item Name: Chloe Black Pebbled Calfskin Leather Medium Marcie Satchel Bag*
*Item Number: 11178417*
*Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet*
*Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...-leather-medium-marcie-satchel-bag-68161.html *
*



*


----------



## awksauce

Hope you don't mind if I ask you about a couple requests!
1. Item Name: Marcie Satchel Bag (Medium)
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-...glnz8t-WyOQfAB2M_hYyGaWojRXOVNsMWQaArXK8P8HAQ
(has photos on link)

2. *Item Name: *Marcie Large Satchel Bag
*Item Number: *262565767358
*Seller ID: *shopzoes
*Link: (please make sure link works) *http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...95-/262565767358?_trksid=p2352135.m2548.l4275


----------



## Moonminn

Hi dear experts,
Could you please authenticate this faye for me?
Item name: Chloe faye medium
Link: No (I got it from my sis)
Much appreciate!
Photos:


----------



## LuxuryLoverCHS

Deciding betw 2 bags and trying to authenticate:

Item name: CHLOE MEDIUM MARCIE
Item Number: 351808207306
Seller: Eco-fashionista 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MEDIUM-...BAG-RARE-STORM-BLUE-PURPLE-1990-/351808207306


----------



## LuxuryLoverCHS

And other one I'm deciding betw:

Item Name: CHLOE Authentic Red Leather
Item Number: 291843702522
Seller: shop material world
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authentic-Red-Leather-Medium-Marcie-Satchel-Handbag-/291843702522

Thank you so much!


----------



## vivilamoda

tem Name: CHLOE SMALL DREW BLACK SHOULDER BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE 100% AUTHENTIC AND NEW
Item Number: 122079055258
Seller: thegreatestluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-SMALL...TIC-AND-NEW-/122079055258?hash=item1c6c7a8d9a
Hi Ladies, I need your help for this seller. He selling a lot of Chloe drew and is really strange. What do you think? TIA


----------



## AustinDarla

If anyone has any opinions or information about this bag, I'd be grateful. I cut my teeth with Coach and have two Burberry bags, but Chloe retail is a bit out of my grasp, unfortunately. I bought it (5?) years ago at an estate sale ( in a very nice neighborhood) where I was buying a sideboard, but I became paranoid that it was a replica after never being able to find one like it to compare, and I've never carried it! After all these years, it's time to either carry it or burn it!  Please let me know if I need to post 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 additional pics.


----------



## moumita

Hi,

Could you please authenticate the Chloe bag?

Item name: AUTH Chloe Marcie Medium TAN Hobo Bag
Item Number: 291852620463
Seller: bled_stac
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Chloe-...620463?hash=item43f3c592af:g:EooAAOSwCOxXOVBF

Thanks in advance.


----------



## klaudia111

*Hello, could you please help me authenticate this bag I've purchased from ebay?*

*Thanks in advance!*

*
Serial number on leather tag: 011056-12
Item Name: Chloe Marcie*
*Item Number: 112106060749
Seller ID: 
stephi030490
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*


----------



## obscurity7

I don't know the name of this bag, or much of anything about it, but I bought it because it was inexpensive and useful, even if not real.  Would love to find out more about it, and if it's actually an old Chloe.


----------



## FashionGirlReports

Hi,
 I purchased The Faye bag in saddle from overstock.com. I even  chatted with a rep before it arrived and they assured me that the purse is authentic. Yesterday it arrived and (while I'm sure if I bought this purse from Nordstrom or Barney's, I would not doubt it for a second) I am having doubts because it's from overstock and there have been many people that have received fakes from there
Please let me know what y'all think


----------



## karrotandkiwi

FashionGirlReports said:


> Hi,
> I purchased The Faye bag in saddle from overstock.com. I even  chatted with a rep before it arrived and they assured me that the purse is authentic. Yesterday it arrived and (while I'm sure if I bought this purse from Nordstrom or Barney's, I would not doubt it for a second) I am having doubts because it's from overstock and there have been many people that have received fakes from there
> Please let me know what y'all think
> View attachment 3463044
> View attachment 3463045
> View attachment 3463046
> View attachment 3463047
> View attachment 3463048


The authenticity card looks good


----------



## San144

Hey guys I'm head over heels in love with the bag below but just want to gauge what you think about authenticity as I don't fancy wasting my money on a replica! The lovely lady on Depop doesn't have the receipt seems really helpful even suggested I called Chloe to see if they would check serial number but they were no help at all, shes adamant its 100% authentic but really want to be sure as its not cheap!

Any advice will be much appreciated x


----------



## Ritau

hi, I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Chloe Georgia bag

Item Chloe Georgia 
Tradesy seller 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-19370590/

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:*
*Item    Number:*
 *Seller ID:*
 *Link: (please  make sure link works)*


*If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*

*Item Name (if you know it):*
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
*Photos 

All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.


*Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
-Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.

-Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.

-Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.  

-Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread. 


*Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*


Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity. 

Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.

Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.


*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.

*Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.

*In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ritau

Here are more pics
My concern is that all of the bags I have seen online do not have the Chloe stamped on the back like this one


----------



## atouchofclass

*Hi Authenticators, may I please get your expert eye to see if this Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel is the real deal? 
I'm puzzled by the 10-digit serial code as well as the "Made In Italy" font on the inner tag. 
Also, the larger Chloe label on the inside doesn't have a "MADE IN ITALY" heat stamped below the Chloe - which is what I've seen for most labels.
Kindly advise what you think about the authenticity of this bag. 
Seller says that luxury reseller Reebonz has independently authenticated the item, but I can't be certain if the authenticity card (pictured) is really for this bag - hence reaching out for expert help here. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	










*


----------



## Ecarg040514

Hi im newbi here. Can anyone help me to authenticate this CHLOE ELISE SHOULDER BAG. TIA


----------



## San144

Hey guys I'm head over heels in love with the bag below but just want to gauge what you think about authenticity as I don't fancy wasting my money on a replica! The lovely lady on Depop doesn't have the receipt seems really helpful even suggested I called Chloe to see if they would check serial number but they were no help at all, shes adamant its 100% authentic but really want to be sure as its not cheap!

Any advice will be much appreciated x


----------



## atouchofclass

Hi again! Any authenticators available? Trying to make a decision on this bag soon. Would appreciate help to see if it's legit. Thanks 

Item: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel in Black
Reposting the link below: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-235#post-30641567


----------



## MissPeachy

Please authenticate this Chloe Marcie in Rose Milk Honey for me.

I have already paid and it will be posted from Australia to me Monday. I am so excited to receive it but would like to know asap if it's not authentic. Thanks in advance.

*Item Name: Chloé Marcie Leather Medium Crossbody Bag Rose Milk
Item Number: 282184804979
Seller ID: rodessa
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282184804979?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## corame

atouchofclass said:


> Hi again! Any authenticators available? Trying to make a decision on this bag soon. Would appreciate help to see if it's legit. Thanks
> 
> Item: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel in Black
> Reposting the link below: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-235#post-30641567



Hope this is not too late. I would pass!


----------



## corame

MissPeachy said:


> Please authenticate this Chloe Marcie in Rose Milk Honey for me.
> 
> I have already paid and it will be posted from Australia to me Monday. I am so excited to receive it but would like to know asap if it's not authentic. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Marcie Leather Medium Crossbody Bag Rose Milk
> Item Number: 282184804979
> Seller ID: rodessa
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282184804979?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*



Authentic piece.


----------



## corame

San144 said:


> Hey guys I'm head over heels in love with the bag below but just want to gauge what you think about authenticity as I don't fancy wasting my money on a replica! The lovely lady on Depop doesn't have the receipt seems really helpful even suggested I called Chloe to see if they would check serial number but they were no help at all, shes adamant its 100% authentic but really want to be sure as its not cheap!
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated x



I would pass. Looks off on details.


----------



## corame

Ecarg040514 said:


> Hi im newbi here. Can anyone help me to authenticate this CHLOE ELISE SHOULDER BAG. TIA



Fake


----------



## corame

Ritau said:


> hi, I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Chloe Georgia bag
> 
> Item Chloe Georgia
> Tradesy seller
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-19370590/
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


[/QUOTE]

Cant see the bag you purchased.
Pls repost.


----------



## corame

For all the upcoming posts, please use the correct format!

Thank you.


----------



## MissPeachy

corame said:


> Authentic piece.


Yay! Thank you so much


----------



## atouchofclass

corame said:


> Hope this is not too late. I would pass!


Thanks for looking at it  Came a little late though as I ended up purchasing it after seeing it in person last week. 
Details look much better in real life, so fingers crossed my instincts and checking were right!


----------



## inna pietkova

*Hi everyone. I'm new to Chloe handbags and I was wondering if someone could authenticate these to for me. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Item Name:*Chloe bay

*Seller ID:Ева*
*Link: (please make sure link works)
https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/sumka-chlo-original-IDns7Um.html
*


----------



## shmilyyyyy

Hi ladies,

I'd like to hear your opinions on this issue since I've been hearing/ seeing it quite a lot lately! 
So there is a seller claiming that her Chloe was a store display at a high end retailer, and bc of that, there is a small x mark on the interior of the bag to prevent it from being returned. 
So my question is....... Is it true? Any ladies work at a high end retailer can verify this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## firefly39

Hi,

I haven't been on here for a while..!! can anybody authenticate my Chloe Eclipse. Thanks


----------



## Vyctoriana

Can anyone please take a look at this Chloe Paddington I purchased off Ebay?  Is it authentic?  I noticed at least one red flag upon receiving it that wasn't visible in the listing's pictures.  I took a ton of my own pictures in the last link:

item: Chloe Paddington large pocket in Mastic or Craie ??? 
item number:  322252968617
seller ID:  luluholic
original ebay link (ended):  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...uxMi%2BN3HHoc0571QRhs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
more pictures I took:  http://imgur.com/a/2mhOW

Sorry I probably uploaded wayyy too many photos but I wanted to show everything.  As far as the way the bag feels, it's super heavy, even without the lock, which also weighs a lot and feels pretty solid.

Thank you guys for your time!!


----------



## corame

inna pietkova said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm new to Chloe handbags and I was wondering if someone could authenticate these to for me. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item Name:*Chloe bay
> 
> *Seller ID:Ева*
> *Link: (please make sure link works)
> https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/sumka-chlo-original-IDns7Um.html
> *



Fake


----------



## corame

shmilyyyyy said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'd like to hear your opinions on this issue since I've been hearing/ seeing it quite a lot lately!
> So there is a seller claiming that her Chloe was a store display at a high end retailer, and bc of that, there is a small x mark on the interior of the bag to prevent it from being returned.
> So my question is....... Is it true? Any ladies work at a high end retailer can verify this?
> Thanks in advance



Yes, thats possible.
Because stores sale the bags they receive for store display purpose, they make a smaller price...sometimes it can be half of the retail price and you cant return it (of course), thats why they mark the interior(usually the label inside).


----------



## corame

Vyctoriana said:


> Can anyone please take a look at this Chloe Paddington I purchased off Ebay?  Is it authentic?  I noticed at least one red flag upon receiving it that wasn't visible in the listing's pictures.  I took a ton of my own pictures in the last link:
> 
> item: Chloe Paddington large pocket in Mastic or Craie ???
> item number:  322252968617
> seller ID:  luluholic
> original ebay link (ended):  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddi...uxMi%2BN3HHoc0571QRhs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> more pictures I took:  http://imgur.com/a/2mhOW
> 
> Sorry I probably uploaded wayyy too many photos but I wanted to show everything.  As far as the way the bag feels, it's super heavy, even without the lock, which also weighs a lot and feels pretty solid.
> 
> Thank you guys for your time!!



Thats a fake


----------



## caaren2506

Hi  can someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Bag?
I just got it for a good price, need to be sure before i pay.

Name : authentic chloe drew crossbody black leather bag 
Seller : trendyfashions06
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/232094832483


----------



## inna pietkova

Thank you very much as well that there is this forum!


----------



## MS0479

karrotandkiwi said:


> The box and dustbag are wrong. The bag's shape is off.



Hi Chloe experts - can you please authenticate this bag for me? Let me know if you need more pics:
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57cb5b9556b2d659b000565a


----------



## MS0479

View media item 751View media item 750Please help authenticate this bag

Item name: Chloe paraty medium satchel
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57cb5b9556b2d659b000565a

View media item 755View media item 754View media item 752View media item 749


----------



## tafeli10

*Please help authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Chloé Hudson rainbow fringed bag
Item Number: 172360230042
Seller ID: kam-horva
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/172360230042...f4264570152&bu=43846848354&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
172360230042
*


----------



## corame

caaren2506 said:


> Hi  can someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Bag?
> I just got it for a good price, need to be sure before i pay.
> 
> Name : authentic chloe drew crossbody black leather bag
> Seller : trendyfashions06
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/232094832483



Looks good to me.


----------



## corame

MS0479 said:


> Hi Chloe experts - can you please authenticate this bag for me? Let me know if you need more pics:
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57cb5b9556b2d659b000565a



I would need more picture to authenticate this.


----------



## corame

MS0479 said:


> View media item 751View media item 750Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Chloe paraty medium satchel
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57cb5b9556b2d659b000565a
> 
> View media item 755View media item 754View media item 752View media item 749



It looks good but I would need more pictures to say AUTHENTIC.


----------



## corame

tafeli10 said:


> *Please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Hudson rainbow fringed bag
> Item Number: 172360230042
> Seller ID: kam-horva
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/172360230042...f4264570152&bu=43846848354&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 172360230042
> *



Thats a fake.


----------



## kittykatcc

Hi!  Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?  TIA! 

*Item Name: Chloe Medium Fay NWT Fall 2016 Trend* 
*Item Number:* 122163244010
*Seller ID:* kcheri
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mediu...531903b&pid=100574&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=122163244010*


----------



## caaren2506

corame said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanj you


----------



## corame

kittykatcc said:


> Hi!  Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?  TIA!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Medium Fay NWT Fall 2016 Trend*
> *Item Number:* 122163244010
> *Seller ID:* kcheri
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mediu...531903b&pid=100574&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=122163244010*



Fake


----------



## caaren2506

Hi Authenticator 
can you help me to authenticate this bag?
Unfortunately this is not from ebay, but from private seller so i need to be 100% sure.
2 Chloe Drew Bag, it just weird that the serial code are different.
Thank you


----------



## mcheng96

Hello,
First time purchasing Chloe though have been thinking about it for a while...could you please authenticate? Thank you!

*Item Name:  Chloe black calfskin leather medium marcie hobo bag
Item Number: 11201761
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-calfskin-leather-medium-marcie-hobo-bag-73311.html*


----------



## corame

caaren2506 said:


> Hi Authenticator
> can you help me to authenticate this bag?
> Unfortunately this is not from ebay, but from private seller so i need to be 100% sure.
> 2 Chloe Drew Bag, it just weird that the serial code are different.
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3484535
> 
> View attachment 3484518
> View attachment 3484519
> View attachment 3484520
> View attachment 3484521
> View attachment 3484522
> View attachment 3484523
> View attachment 3484524
> View attachment 3484526
> View attachment 3484531



First, your pictures uploaded are not clear at all.
Second, which bag you want to authenticate? The seller has 2 bags or...?
I need clear pictures of inside linning as well, as with the code and all details you have for the bag.


----------



## corame

mcheng96 said:


> Hello,
> First time purchasing Chloe though have been thinking about it for a while...could you please authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name:  Chloe black calfskin leather medium marcie hobo bag
> Item Number: 11201761
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-calfskin-leather-medium-marcie-hobo-bag-73311.html*



Authentic


----------



## Ngu0127

Hi there, I recently bought a chloe wallet on the real real which i strongly suspect is fake, the leather just feels really off and has the smell of fake leather and the lining is made of scratchy coarse material. Could anyone shed some light on whether or not this is authentic? Thank you so much xx
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/chloe-marcie-continental-wallet-5


----------



## mcheng96

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Sannarrrr

I am so excited to buy my first Chloe drew but I am so nervous it might be a fake... Can you please help me authenticate this? If you think it is ok I'd buy it right away - so excited!!

THANK YOU A MILLION!  

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-2991417.shtml


----------



## corame

Ngu0127 said:


> View attachment 3484879
> View attachment 3484881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I recently bought a chloe wallet on the real real which i strongly suspect is fake, the leather just feels really off and has the smell of fake leather and the lining is made of scratchy coarse material. Could anyone shed some light on whether or not this is authentic? Thank you so much xx
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/wallets/chloe-marcie-continental-wallet-5



Pls attach more pics of inside, linning and labe etc


----------



## corame

Sannarrrr said:


> I am so excited to buy my first Chloe drew but I am so nervous it might be a fake... Can you please help me authenticate this? If you think it is ok I'd buy it right away - so excited!!
> 
> THANK YOU A MILLION!
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-2991417.shtml



Need to see the code pls and another front close picture with the front label stamp.


----------



## Dianeganda

Hi there - I'm considering buying a Chloe bag but don't really know much about it. I saw this bag online and hoping anybody can help me know if it is authentic or not. Any help would be really appreciated. If you can also give me tips on what I need to look for to spot whether it's fake or not. Thanks!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hello， could you please help me to authenticate these Chloe handbags? Thanks in adavance!
Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Shoulder bag Grey
Item number: 182300061334
Seller: ladymadz
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182300061334?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name: chloe handbag
Item number: 302094029096
Seller: tallguy45
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302094029096?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name: Chloe Bag
Item number:172362601391
Seller: chewwy111
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172362601391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name:Chloe Baylee Hand Bag 
Item number:391585538926
Seller: dpc082
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391585538926?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tbestes

Can someone take a look at this:

Item name: Chloe Bay Black Purse
Seller: elam
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Bay-black-purse-5616aed8ea3f36da5900168a


----------



## corame

Dianeganda said:


> Hi there - I'm considering buying a Chloe bag but don't really know much about it. I saw this bag online and hoping anybody can help me know if it is authentic or not. Any help would be really appreciated. If you can also give me tips on what I need to look for to spot whether it's fake or not. Thanks!



Pls post in correct format next time!
This looks off.


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hello， could you please help me to authenticate these Chloe handbags? Thanks in adavance!
> Item name: Chloe Paraty Medium Shoulder bag Grey
> Item number: 182300061334
> Seller: ladymadz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182300061334?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name: chloe handbag
> Item number: 302094029096
> Seller: tallguy45
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302094029096?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name: Chloe Bag
> Item number:172362601391
> Seller: chewwy111
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172362601391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name:Chloe Baylee Hand Bag
> Item number:391585538926
> Seller: dpc082
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391585538926?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1. Fake
2. Pictures not enought but looks off
3. Authentic
4. Authentic


----------



## corame

tbestes said:


> Can someone take a look at this:
> 
> Item name: Chloe Bay Black Purse
> Seller: elam
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Bay-black-purse-5616aed8ea3f36da5900168a



Authentic


----------



## rukia0814

*Hi I would like ask help on authenticating these items thanks

Item Name: Paraty*
*Item Number:  262663949542*
*Seller ID:  authentic_research*
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...949542?hash=item3d27fdcce6:g:m18AAOSwRgJXgLu6

*Item Name: Marcie*
*Item Number: 272401201683*
*Seller ID: luxe-first*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...sh=item3f6c607a13:g:XXUAAOSwzaJX89iT#shpCntId*


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, corame, thank you for your help. I am intrested a small Chloe evening bag, could you please authenticate it as well? Thanks in advance.
Item name:Chloe small evening bag
Item number:152269547180
Seller:loola80
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152269547180


----------



## corame

rukia0814 said:


> *Hi I would like ask help on authenticating these items thanks
> 
> Item Name: Paraty*
> *Item Number:  262663949542*
> *Seller ID:  authentic_research*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...949542?hash=item3d27fdcce6:g:m18AAOSwRgJXgLu6
> 
> *Item Name: Marcie*
> *Item Number: 272401201683*
> *Seller ID: luxe-first*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...sh=item3f6c607a13:g:XXUAAOSwzaJX89iT#shpCntId*



1. Fake
2. Authentic


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, corame, thank you for your help. I am intrested a small Chloe evening bag, could you please authenticate it as well? Thanks in advance.
> Item name:Chloe small evening bag
> Item number:152269547180
> Seller:loola80
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152269547180




Beautiful & Authentic


----------



## Ao1978

Item name: Chloe Betty black patent Leather bag




Hi, I am new here, so please forgive me If I'm doing any mistakes here. I bought black Chloe Patent leather Betty on Vestiaire collective and instead of being happy I am little bit concerned because, first, it smells bad and I saw some glue on that little coin purse. Please if someone can see a photos and tell me what do you think about it. Thank you.


----------



## Ao1978

Hi, I am new here. I am reposting this because I think I made to many mistakes in first post. Hope this will be better. I bought black Chloe Patent leather Betty on Vestiaire collective and instead of being happy I am little bit concerned because, first, it smells bad and I saw some glue on that little coin purse. Please if someone can see a photos and tell me what do you think about it. Thank you.
Item name: Chloe Betty patent leather bag


----------



## corame

Ao1978 said:


> Hi, I am new here. I am reposting this because I think I made to many mistakes in first post. Hope this will be better. I bought black Chloe Patent leather Betty on Vestiaire collective and instead of being happy I am little bit concerned because, first, it smells bad and I saw some glue on that little coin purse. Please if someone can see a photos and tell me what do you think about it. Thank you.
> Item name: Chloe Betty patent leather bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490365
> View attachment 3490366
> View attachment 3490369
> View attachment 3490370
> View attachment 3490373
> View attachment 3490375
> View attachment 3490376



This is authentic


----------



## Ao1978

corame said:


> This is authentic


Thank you so much Corame!! I just have one question please. I saw in earlier posts that someone asked photos of heatstamp on the handle strap. I didn't find it on this bag. Only on coin purse and inside bag. Is that ok?


----------



## Ao1978

corame said:


> This is authentic


Oh, I finally found that heatstamp. It's almost unnoticeable. So tiny. Thank you again very much. So happy now!


----------



## Sally1080

Hello! This is my first ever post. It would be so kind of Corame or anyone else to authenticate this Chloe small faye leopard. I already bought it, but was getting nervous. Thank you so very much!!
eBay
chloe small faye bag,black,leopard crossbody
Item# 272388035661
Seller: angelaf8
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272388035661?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Hello! This is my first ever post. It would be so kind of Corame or anyone else to authenticate this Chloe small faye leopard. I already bought it, but was getting nervous. Thank you so very much!!
> eBay
> chloe small faye bag,black,leopard crossbody
> Item# 272388035661
> Seller: angelaf8
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272388035661?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it .


----------



## Sally1080

corame said:


> It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it .


Thank you so much! I will


----------



## nanad

Hi..need authenticators help to authenticate my chloe crossbody bag. I bought it 2 years a go so I couldn't get back the link. I hope from the pictures attached can be use as references. If the format was not as per requirement,please let me know.
Hope to hear from you soon.Thank you.


----------



## nanad

But here is the link for the seller. She is trusted seller from japan. I bought from instagram personal shopper
https://www.instagram.com/yurikahousemalaysia/


----------



## corame

nanad said:


> Hi..need authenticators help to authenticate my chloe crossbody bag. I bought it 2 years a go so I couldn't get back the link. I hope from the pictures attached can be use as references. If the format was not as per requirement,please let me know.
> Hope to hear from you soon.Thank you.



Authentic


----------



## cying_321

corame said:


> Fake


----------



## cying_321

Hi，need your help to authenticate my chloe Faye bag. I bought it from Tempt Brands, but I'm  quite sure that it is a fake bag. After that I contact the bank and they told me that they need a official letter to show it is a fake bag so they can give me a refund. Hope you can help me. Please let me know if the photos are not clear.
Hope to hear from you soon.Thank you


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thanks!
Item:CHLOE Baylee Bag
Item number:172368263734
Seller:lamoudiii
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172368263734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

cying_321 said:


> Hi，need your help to authenticate my chloe Faye bag. I bought it from Tempt Brands, but I'm  quite sure that it is a fake bag. After that I contact the bank and they told me that they need a official letter to show it is a fake bag so they can give me a refund. Hope you can help me. Please let me know if the photos are not clear.
> Hope to hear from you soon.Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3493293
> View attachment 3493294
> View attachment 3493295
> View attachment 3493296
> View attachment 3493297
> 
> View attachment 3493302
> View attachment 3493307
> View attachment 3493308
> View attachment 3493310
> View attachment 3493311



I'm sorry. This is fake.


----------



## corame

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authenticate it, thanks!
> Item:CHLOE Baylee Bag
> Item number:172368263734
> Seller:lamoudiii
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172368263734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## kwlovegh

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you, corame!


----------



## caaren2506

Hi can u please help me authenticate this? Thank you.

Name : Chloe Drew Mini Leather Sachel
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222276442216 
seller : neverlatejr


----------



## corame

caaren2506 said:


> Hi can u please help me authenticate this? Thank you.
> 
> Name : Chloe Drew Mini Leather Sachel
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222276442216
> seller : neverlatejr



Looks good but pls post your own pictures upon receiving it.


----------



## Tonica

Please help me, is this Chloe bag genuine? Seems to quite old. Thank you


----------



## corame

Tonica said:


> Please help me, is this Chloe bag genuine? Seems to quite old. Thank you



Pictures are not enough


----------



## Sally1080

Hello Corame, hope you are well. Can you please authenticate this Drew bag? Thank you!!
Ebay
Item# 152279052408
Seller: luxurylover45
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-...379739c&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=252571036135


----------



## Tonica

corame said:


> Pictures are not enough


You mean you need more pictures? Thank you


----------



## amstevens714

Hello, may I please ask for assistance on this Paraty tote? It seems the hologram has come off but I took a picture of that area anyways 

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: Berry Paraty Tote
Seller: fashionphile outlet
Item#: FO117895
Link: expired (photo of listing below)


----------



## racheldiane

Hi,
I was wondering if you could authenticate this Chloe Drew.  I included the link to the website and asked for additional pictures, which are attached.
Thanks so much!!
Name : Chloe Lare Drew Satchel
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-large-drew-satchel
seller : The Real Real


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Hello Corame, hope you are well. Can you please authenticate this Drew bag? Thank you!!
> Ebay
> Item# 152279052408
> Seller: luxurylover45
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-...379739c&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=252571036135



Fake


----------



## corame

Tonica said:


> You mean you need more pictures? Thank you



Correct


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Hello, may I please ask for assistance on this Paraty tote? It seems the hologram has come off but I took a picture of that area anyways
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: Berry Paraty Tote
> Seller: fashionphile outlet
> Item#: FO117895
> Link: expired (photo of listing below)
> 
> View attachment 3496354
> 
> View attachment 3496355
> 
> View attachment 3496356
> 
> View attachment 3496357
> 
> View attachment 3496358
> 
> View attachment 3496359
> 
> View attachment 3496360
> 
> View attachment 3496361



Authentic


----------



## corame

racheldiane said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this Chloe Drew.  I included the link to the website and asked for additional pictures, which are attached.
> Thanks so much!!
> Name : Chloe Lare Drew Satchel
> Link : https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-large-drew-satchel
> seller : The Real Real
> View attachment 3496643
> View attachment 3496644



It looks good. Can you post more details?


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you thank you thank you!!! [emoji177]


----------



## Sally1080

corame said:


> Fake


Wow I almost bought it! It looks so real. Thank you so so much Corame!!!


----------



## corame

Sally1080 said:


> Wow I almost bought it! It looks so real. Thank you so so much Corame!!!



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!! [emoji177]



[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## mcheng96

Hello! 
I'm probably just being paranoid but I just bought a small Chloe marcie satchel from selfridges and had it shipped to me in the US.  I just wanted some peace of mind that it is authentic as 1) the front design seemed to be sewn just very slightly crooked 2) there was a loose thread on the inside of the bag 3) I haven't heard anyone describe an 8 digit authentic code 4)the hardware on the small marcie is different from the hardware on the medium marcie that was at Neiman here in the US.

Please authenticate for me. If there's additional pictures you'd like, please let me know. Thanks!!!


----------



## klararaw

Hello i found in some boutique in my country this drew and second is from privete seller , can you tell me if they are real?


----------



## mcheng96

mcheng96 said:


> Hello!
> I'm probably just being paranoid but I just bought a small Chloe marcie satchel from selfridges and had it shipped to me in the US.  I just wanted some peace of mind that it is authentic as 1) the front design seemed to be sewn just very slightly crooked 2) there was a loose thread on the inside of the bag 3) I haven't heard anyone describe an 8 digit authentic code 4)the hardware on the small marcie is different from the hardware on the medium marcie that was at Neiman here in the US.
> 
> Please authenticate for me. If there's additional pictures you'd like, please let me know. Thanks!!!



I just relooked at the paper tag and I have the wrong picture for it...the pic currently posted is the tag for the medium at Neiman.  Here's the tag that goes with the Selfridges small Marcie


----------



## corame

mcheng96 said:


> Hello!
> I'm probably just being paranoid but I just bought a small Chloe marcie satchel from selfridges and had it shipped to me in the US.  I just wanted some peace of mind that it is authentic as 1) the front design seemed to be sewn just very slightly crooked 2) there was a loose thread on the inside of the bag 3) I haven't heard anyone describe an 8 digit authentic code 4)the hardware on the small marcie is different from the hardware on the medium marcie that was at Neiman here in the US.
> 
> Please authenticate for me. If there's additional pictures you'd like, please let me know. Thanks!!!



Authentic 
Pls relax, it is absolutelly normal to exist this type of errors. If I tell you that one of my Celine bags for which I paid almost 4000$ has no code inside? I purchased it in store dirrectly. The manager said its normal for some bags not to have a code because they might missed those in fabric ))))) and they asked me to take the bag back to the store so they can send it in back in fabric. Dont worry.
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## corame

klararaw said:


> Hello i found in some boutique in my country this drew and second is from privete seller , can you tell me if they are real?



Both are fake.


----------



## mcheng96

corame said:


> Authentic
> Pls relax, it is absolutelly normal to exist this type of errors. If I tell you that one of my Celine bags for which I paid almost 4000$ has no code inside? I purchased it in store dirrectly. The manager said its normal for some bags not to have a code because they might missed those in fabric ))))) and they asked me to take the bag back to the store so they can send it in back in fabric. Dont worry.
> Enjoy your bag!


Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## klararaw

corame said:


> Both are fake.


Thank you soooo much! I thought second one is real and almost bought it. It looks so good and real, may i ask whats wrong with it? Its incradible, your knowledge! Thank you again


----------



## caaren2506

Hi  can u help me tell if this one authentic or not? Thank you.

Name : Authentic Chloe Drew shoulder bag
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/262681921210 
Seller : dvmdv


----------



## tianaarora

Hey could please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Mini. Please please let me know soon, I would have to imdiately open a case if it's a counterfeit. Thanks in advance : )


----------



## corame

klararaw said:


> Thank you soooo much! I thought second one is real and almost bought it. It looks so good and real, may i ask whats wrong with it? Its incradible, your knowledge! Thank you again



You are welcome.
We dont give hints here as most of those seller are between us.


----------



## corame

tianaarora said:


> View attachment 3498763
> View attachment 3498764
> View attachment 3498765
> View attachment 3498766
> View attachment 3498767
> 
> Hey could please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Mini. Please please let me know soon, I would have to imdiately open a case if it's a counterfeit. Thanks in advance : )



Authentic.
Next time use the correct format or I wont authenticate anymore.


----------



## corame

caaren2506 said:


> Hi  can u help me tell if this one authentic or not? Thank you.
> 
> Name : Authentic Chloe Drew shoulder bag
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/262681921210
> Seller : dvmdv



Fake


----------



## tianaarora

corame said:


> Authentic.
> Next time use the correct format or I wont authenticate anymore.


Thank you so much! Sorry I am not aware of the format, will be careful next time.


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Hi everyone, can you help me authenticate this Drew bag please? I have never had one and really want to get one. Thank you all very much!

Item name: Chloe Drew Shoulder Bag Caramel
Item Number: 112169536793
Seller ID: Nikki191186-123
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Drew-Shoulder-Bag-2016-Caramel-/112169536793?nav=SEARCH


----------



## corame

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> Hi everyone, can you help me authenticate this Drew bag please? I have never had one and really want to get one. Thank you all very much!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew Shoulder Bag Caramel
> Item Number: 112169536793
> Seller ID: Nikki191186-123
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Drew-Shoulder-Bag-2016-Caramel-/112169536793?nav=SEARCH



Pictures not enough. Actually there is no detail picture. You either ask the seller to provide/add the auction or you win this and add after you receive it.


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi,
Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Faye bag?
I do not belive it´s authentic. The lock in front cannot be open (among other things)
*
Item Name: *Chloe Faye
*Item Number:
Seller ID: *Camille Doux
*Link: (please make sure link works) *http://depop.com/douxidoux/chloe-faye-bag-size
*Additional pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/categories/handbags.1/
*


----------



## corame

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Faye bag?
> I do not belive it´s authentic. The lock in front cannot be open (among other things)
> *
> Item Name: *Chloe Faye
> *Item Number:
> Seller ID: *Camille Doux
> *Link: (please make sure link works) *http://depop.com/douxidoux/chloe-faye-bag-size
> *Additional pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/media/categories/handbags.1/
> *



I cannot authenticate with 3 pictures, all taken from official websites.
The second link does not work.


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 
I was so sure the link was working. Maybe I edited and it got wrong. 

Trying again with pics of the actual bag. Thanks som much!
http://forum.purseblog.com/media/users/cherryfashion.413862/


----------



## Cherryfashion

http://forum.purseblog.com/media/chloe-faye-motty-gray.899/View media item 899View media item 898View media item 897View media item 896View media item 895View media item 894View media item 893View media item 892View media item 891View media item 890


----------



## corame

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi,
> I was so sure the link was working. Maybe I edited and it got wrong.
> 
> Trying again with pics of the actual bag. Thanks som much!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/media/users/cherryfashion.413862/



You need to just add the pictures here. These links open some other threads


----------



## Cherryfashion

corame said:


> You need to just add the pictures here. These links open some other threads



Thanks so much for your patient. 
Trying again.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Hello,

I'm considering buying this bag, but I'm not familiar with the website selling it. Any assistance with authentication would be appreciated.

Item: Chloe Lexa Medium Motty Grey

Link: http://www.ccbellavita.eu/products/...e-double-strap-cross-body-bag-motty-grey.html


----------



## corame

Cherryfashion said:


> Thanks so much for your patient.
> Trying again.



Authentic


----------



## Cherryfashion

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much! Is it normal not to be able to open the front lock around the O? Thanks again


----------



## corame

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm considering buying this bag, but I'm not familiar with the website selling it. Any assistance with authentication would be appreciated.
> 
> Item: Chloe Lexa Medium Motty Grey
> 
> Link: http://www.ccbellavita.eu/products/...e-double-strap-cross-body-bag-motty-grey.html
> 
> View attachment 3502802
> View attachment 3502803
> View attachment 3502804
> View attachment 3502805
> View attachment 3502807
> View attachment 3502814
> View attachment 3502823



Fake


----------



## AmandaPolich

Hi - Not sure I am doing this correctly but can someone authenticate this Marcie:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...077898?hash=item43f82671ca:g:1okAAOSwzaJYBbnM


----------



## corame

AmandaPolich said:


> Hi - Not sure I am doing this correctly but can someone authenticate this Marcie:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...077898?hash=item43f82671ca:g:1okAAOSwzaJYBbnM



Authentic


----------



## phoebspeebs

*Hi, i'm very interested in buying this bag but I just want to make sure that it's legit. Thanks!
Item Name: Chloe Faye Black, Leopard Cross Body Bag
Item Number: 18088666*
*Seller ID: Lynn K. *
*Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-...-bag-black-leopard-18088666/?tref=similarInto*


----------



## phoebspeebs

Can I also please have some help to see if this bag is legit as well? Thank you, its very much appreciated. 
*Item Name: Chloe Faye 
Item Number: I don't see an item number*
*Seller ID: lbchin55*
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Faye-2x-HP-576b25d6eaf0306c78000c8f*


----------



## corame

phoebspeebs said:


> Can I also please have some help to see if this bag is legit as well? Thank you, its very much appreciated.
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye
> Item Number: I don't see an item number*
> *Seller ID: lbchin55*
> *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Faye-2x-HP-576b25d6eaf0306c78000c8f*



This is a fake.
The first one you asked it dosent work the link, pls pots the pictures here.


----------



## astump

*Can anyone help authenticate?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Red Smooth/Suede Calfskin w/ Pale Gold Hardware Medium Handbag*
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...0331672651-20161103-1-03efb0&utm_medium=email
*Photos *


----------



## chrstyle

Hi ladies. I need some help on this bag I bought from Rakuten. Your response is greatly appreciated.


Item: Chloe Paraty bag
Seller Name: rpfstore
Item number: LBGM25669
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/rpfstore/item/10849920/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

These is no authenticity card so I don't have anything to countercheck the hologram with. Thanks again!


----------



## bags92

Hi could you please help me with this one here?
It's on ebay so I am a bit unsure about the authenticity of it
Item:  Chloe Faye Motty Grey smooth calfskin & suede calfskin
Seller: looxshop on ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232132595352?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
Item code: 3S1126-H2O-B79

here are the pictures:


----------



## klararaw

Hello, can you help me with this chloe drew small ss16

im waiting for inside photos
http://allegro.pl/chloe-drew-szaro-niebieska-oryginal-i6581906961.html#thumb/8
Big Karma for you, thanks


----------



## klararaw

I've got new photos


----------



## corame

astump said:


> *Can anyone help authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511804
> View attachment 3511808
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Red Smooth/Suede Calfskin w/ Pale Gold Hardware Medium Handbag*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...0331672651-20161103-1-03efb0&utm_medium=email
> *Photos *



It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Hi ladies. I need some help on this bag I bought from Rakuten. Your response is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty bag
> Seller Name: rpfstore
> Item number: LBGM25669
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/rpfstore/item/10849920/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> 
> These is no authenticity card so I don't have anything to countercheck the hologram with. Thanks again!



Yous link is not working.
However this bag is a fake.


----------



## corame

bags92 said:


> Hi could you please help me with this one here?
> It's on ebay so I am a bit unsure about the authenticity of it
> Item:  Chloe Faye Motty Grey smooth calfskin & suede calfskin
> Seller: looxshop on ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232132595352?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> Item code: 3S1126-H2O-B79
> 
> here are the pictures:



It looks good, authentic. Pls post your own pictures when you receive this.


----------



## corame

klararaw said:


> I've got new photos


It looks good. Authentic


----------



## bags92

corame said:


> It looks good, authentic. Pls post your own pictures when you receive this.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bekimtl

Hello! Please help me in authenticating this Chloe Drew Motty Grey bag.  Thank you so much!!

Item name: Chloe Drew Motty Grey in Size Mini
Seller: Hello_jess
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172385139845?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Bekimtl said:


> Hello! Please help me in authenticating this Chloe Drew Motty Grey bag.  Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew Motty Grey in Size Mini
> Seller: Hello_jess
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172385139845?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## Bekimtl

corame said:


> Authentic


Wonderful! Thanks so much for your help


----------



## corame

Bekimtl said:


> Wonderful! Thanks so much for your help



[emoji847]


----------



## astump

corame said:


> It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it.



Thanks! Here are the photos I took.


----------



## corame

astump said:


> Thanks! Here are the photos I took.



Authentic


----------



## astump

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you! - Would it be safe to say that this bag from the same vendor then is also authentic? https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Chloe-Faye-Pearl-Beige-Smooth-Suede-Calfskin-with-Pale-Gold-Hardware-Medium-Handbag/13164265/product.html


----------



## corame

astump said:


> Thank you! - Would it be safe to say that this bag from the same vendor then is also authentic? https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Chloe-Faye-Pearl-Beige-Smooth-Suede-Calfskin-with-Pale-Gold-Hardware-Medium-Handbag/13164265/product.html



Pls post in the correct format. I am not able to open the link you posted


----------



## astump

corame said:


> Pls post in the correct format. I am not able to open the link you posted



Not sure what happened there...Sorry 

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Pearl Beige Smooth/Suede Calfskin w/ Pale Gold Hardware Medium Handbag*
Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...Hardware-Medium-Handbag/13164265/product.html


----------



## corame

astump said:


> Not sure what happened there...Sorry
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Pearl Beige Smooth/Suede Calfskin w/ Pale Gold Hardware Medium Handbag*
> Link: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...Hardware-Medium-Handbag/13164265/product.html



Again, it looks good but need to see your own pics when you get it with details.


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello authenticator!
Need help on this bag please.. appreciate your help thank you in advance!!!
*Item Name: chloe medium paraty*
*Item Number: *112170828922
*Seller ID: n_cash*
*Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/112170828922*


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi Chloe Experts,
Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag
*Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini Motty Grey Taupe 
Item Number: 302125265678
Seller ID: norrmode
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/302125265678*
I don't have tag and authenticity card
Thank you
*
*


----------



## astump

corame said:


> Again, it looks good but need to see your own pics when you get it with details.


Thank you - Here are my photos


----------



## corame

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello authenticator!
> Need help on this bag please.. appreciate your help thank you in advance!!!
> *Item Name: chloe medium paraty*
> *Item Number: *112170828922
> *Seller ID: n_cash*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/112170828922*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Karnwadee said:


> Hi Chloe Experts,
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini Motty Grey Taupe
> Item Number: 302125265678
> Seller ID: norrmode
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/302125265678*
> I don't have tag and authenticity card
> Thank you
> *
> *



Fake


----------



## corame

astump said:


> Thank you - Here are my photos



Is this the same bag.
Pls post more detail pictures includding the inside stamp close look


----------



## Karnwadee

corame said:


> Fake



Oh, How sad! I need to open a return case ASAP. 
Thank you so much for your help. You are the best!


----------



## Karnwadee

Dupicated


----------



## Karnwadee

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you again for your help. Just curious why you think it's fake? What is the obvious thing you see that make it fake for you?

Ps. Seller still insist on authenticity of this bag. She also mentioned as below..

"I 've seen the thread on purseforum but I noticed that authenticator said this bag ,which has the same serial number and the same font as mine is authentic
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-241
Post #3606

The hologram sticker changes for every bag as far as I know 
Anyway just to let you know that my bag was purchased by an authorized CHLOÈ retailer in Italy "


I believe you that this bag is fake because my friend also said it's weird, but I am just curious what the obvious things you see and judge it as fake. I decided to send it back becuase I feel unclear about this bag. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Yous link is not working.
> However this bag is a fake.




OH NO!  I even bought two Chloes from them. Kindly check this one as well please. I'm so disappointed. 

Item: Chloe Paraty bag
Seller Name: rpfstore (in rakuten)
Link: already taken down like the first one
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrslancaster531

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you corame!


----------



## corame

Karnwadee said:


> Thank you again for your help. Just curious why you think it's fake? What is the obvious thing you see that make it fake for you?
> 
> Ps. Seller still insist on authenticity of this bag. She also mentioned as below..
> 
> "I 've seen the thread on purseforum but I noticed that authenticator said this bag ,which has the same serial number and the same font as mine is authentic
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-241
> Post #3606
> 
> The hologram sticker changes for every bag as far as I know
> Anyway just to let you know that my bag was purchased by an authorized CHLOÈ retailer in Italy "
> 
> 
> I believe you that this bag is fake because my friend also said it's weird, but I am just curious what the obvious things you see and judge it as fake. I decided to send it back becuase I feel unclear about this bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance



)) thats why we dont give hints here, because those sellers read the posts and know exactlly when and how to post the fakes.
The other bag is authentic.


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> OH NO!  I even bought two Chloes from them. Kindly check this one as well please. I'm so disappointed.
> 
> Item: Chloe Paraty bag
> Seller Name: rpfstore (in rakuten)
> Link: already taken down like the first one
> Thanks in advance.



Pls post extra pic with the linning inside and metal label print.


----------



## Karnwadee

corame said:


> )) thats why we dont give hints here, because those sellers read the posts and know exactlly when and how to post the fakes.
> The other bag is authentic.



Ha Ha I see! 
Thank you million times for your help. You are the best ❤️


----------



## AustinDarla

Corame / Anyone else who is knowledgeable - Could I trouble you to look at my post #3502? I attempted to bring the entire post here as a refresher, but wasn't able. Thank you in advance for your time and effort. Please let me know if I did anything incorrectly.
Thank you,
Darla

www.forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-234#post-30552558


----------



## corame

AustinDarla said:


> Corame / Anyone else who is knowledgeable - Could I trouble you to look at my post #3502? I attempted to bring the entire post here as a refresher, but wasn't able. Thank you in advance for your time and effort. Please let me know if I did anything incorrectly.
> Thank you,
> Darla
> 
> www.forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-chloe.775574/page-234#post-30552558



Hei Darla.
This bag is a horrible fake.


----------



## tinycaleb

Hi Corame! It would be great if you could authenticate this Jane bag that I've been eyeing for a while:
*Item Name: AUTH CHLOE 'jane' Small Leather Bag
Item Number: 131999199207
Seller ID: stilagousa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131999199207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*

I don't know if I should purchase since the seller is in Russia, but she insists that it's authentic and has many reviews so I don't know


----------



## corame

tinycaleb said:


> Hi Corame! It would be great if you could authenticate this Jane bag that I've been eyeing for a while:
> *Item Name: AUTH CHLOE 'jane' Small Leather Bag
> Item Number: 131999199207
> Seller ID: stilagousa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131999199207?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> 
> I don't know if I should purchase since the seller is in Russia, but she insists that it's authentic and has many reviews so I don't know



Fake


----------



## Angekittycat

Hi please can you authenticate this bag which I got in a charity shop. Please note that the of lock is broken and I believe that the bottom has been taken off as one edge is slightly bent and the screws have been replaced. (This was not done by me)

Chloe 
Paddington 
http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Forthehandbag/library/Mobile Uploads

Thanks. 
Lianne.


----------



## AmiraTurner

Hello!
Looking for some assistance to authenticate this Chloe Drew bag.

Item Name: Chloe Drew - Small, Cement Pink
Item ID: 131994759566
Seller ID: cafee06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew/...c6d84d5&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=131999199207

I have already purchased this bag but have in writing that I can receive a full refund should I not be happy with the item once I receive it, or if am not satisfied with the authentication. 
Buyer has all positive feedback and seems to be a verified store but just looking for confirmation. 

thank you!


----------



## Angekittycat

Hi please could you authenticate this bag I got in a charity shop yesterday.
The padlock doesn't work and I believe the bottom has been taken off and the screws replaced. You can see the bend in the bottom plate in the photos. (This was not done by me).

*Chloe
Paddington 
http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Forthehandbag/library/Mobile Uploads 
*
Many thanks.
Lianne.


----------



## AustinDarla

corame said:


> Hei Darla.
> This bag is a horrible fake.


---
Thank you so much! I knew it was quite different than my Saskias, but wasn't certain. Glad I only gave $20 for it! heh! Thank you again.


----------



## Matildamylove

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag! 
Item name: Chloe python bag
Seller: Katerina 
I took pictures. This bag was bought a long time ago. 
Than you in advance!


----------



## corame

Angekittycat said:


> Hi please can you authenticate this bag which I got in a charity shop. Please note that the of lock is broken and I believe that the bottom has been taken off as one edge is slightly bent and the screws have been replaced. (This was not done by me)
> 
> Chloe
> Paddington
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/Forthehandbag/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thanks.
> Lianne.



Fake


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> Hello!
> Looking for some assistance to authenticate this Chloe Drew bag.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Drew - Small, Cement Pink
> Item ID: 131994759566
> Seller ID: cafee06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew/...c6d84d5&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=131999199207
> 
> I have already purchased this bag but have in writing that I can receive a full refund should I not be happy with the item once I receive it, or if am not satisfied with the authentication.
> Buyer has all positive feedback and seems to be a verified store but just looking for confirmation.
> 
> thank you!



If we are seeing the same Chloe Drew(pink?), the seller has actually -1 feedback....
The bag is a fake.


----------



## corame

Matildamylove said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag!
> Item name: Chloe python bag
> Seller: Katerina
> I took pictures. This bag was bought a long time ago.
> Than you in advance!



Authentic


----------



## AmiraTurner

Hello, thank you for your response. I think we are looking at different items as the seller I purchased off has 99.95% positive feedback. The item has ended so perhaps you are unable to see it? 


corame said:


> If we are seeing the same Chloe Drew(pink?), the seller has actually -1 feedback....
> The bag is a fake.


ell


----------



## AmiraTurner

corame said:


> If we are seeing the same Chloe Drew(pink?), the seller has actually -1 feedback....
> The bag is a fake.


Hi again Corame
Sorry, I think my original link did not work correctly. Please use this instead. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-DR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
thank you  
Amira


----------



## Matildamylove

corame said:


> Authentic


Dear Corame!
Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## jestare

Hi Corame, thank you for all the help you provide. I just purchased this for my fiance, would love to know what you think of it. 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium 
Item ID: 142162817047
Seller ID: bestlife-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142162817047?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> Hi again Corame
> Sorry, I think my original link did not work correctly. Please use this instead. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-DR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> thank you
> Amira



Need to see the code as well.


----------



## Angekittycat

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks Corame

Just out of interest what is the give away?


----------



## AmiraTurner

corame said:


> Need to see the code as well.


Code of the bag? Or the eBay item number?


----------



## AmiraTurner

View attachment 3520780


corame said:


> Need to see the code as well.


Hi Corame
I have the code, please see image below. Thank you very much for your help much appreciated!!


corame said:


> Need to see the code as well.



Hello, please see images of the code below (B3ZMVJ)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Apologies for all the questions and thank you so much for your help, much appreciated 

here is a link for closer up photos also: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ormats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> View attachment 3520780
> 
> Hi Corame
> I have the code, please see image below. Thank you very much for your help much appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Hello, please see images of the code below (B3ZMVJ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520781
> 
> Apologies for all the questions and thank you so much for your help, much appreciated
> 
> here is a link for closer up photos also: http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...ormats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0



I need the code on the other side of this hologram


----------



## jestare

jestare said:


> Hi Corame, thank you for all the help you provide. I just purchased this for my fiance, would love to know what you think of it.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium
> Item ID: 142162817047
> Seller ID: bestlife-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142162817047?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Any input please? I am about to pay today and would love to know what to expect. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

jestare said:


> Any input please? I am about to pay today and would love to know what to expect. Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## jestare

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much! I hope she loves it!


----------



## AmiraTurner

jestare said:


> Any input please? I am about to pay today and would love to know what to expect. Thank you so much!


Thanks Corame. These are the only photos I have been supplied with so I will have to wait until I receive the bag to send more images. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## AmiraTurner

corame said:


> I need the code on the other side of this hologram


Don't have an image but code on the other side of the hologram is 
*01165765-2*

*Hopefully this is sufficient? Thanks! *


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> Don't have an image but code on the other side of the hologram is
> *01165765-2*
> 
> *Hopefully this is sufficient? Thanks! *



I need to see it as well.


----------



## corame

jestare said:


> Thank you so much! I hope she loves it!



She has to  Good luck !


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Pls post extra pic with the linning inside and metal label print.



Here are the extra photos. Thank you again.


----------



## corame

chrstyle said:


> Here are the extra photos. Thank you again.



Lucky you  Authentic


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

*Item Name: Chloé Faye*

Found this bag online, the seller seems quite nice and has only good reviews but is kind of hesitant when it comes to more detailed photos, does not offer PayPal and does not have a receipt so this makes me a little hesitant. Unfortunately I cannot post a link. I hope the pictures are sufficient. It would be so very kind if you could give me an advice of how good my chances are that this bag is actually authentic. Thank you.


----------



## corame

frenzygoesfancy said:


> *Item Name: Chloé Faye*
> 
> Found this bag online, the seller seems quite nice and has only good reviews but is kind of hesitant when it comes to more detailed photos, does not offer PayPal and does not have a receipt so this makes me a little hesitant. Unfortunately I cannot post a link. I hope the pictures are sufficient. It would be so very kind if you could give me an advice of how good my chances are that this bag is actually authentic. Thank you.



Pls make some close up pictures of every details and in light, not with camera blitz.
I would like to see the hologram as well.


----------



## lindzpu07

I'm new to this thread, but was wondering if someone could help me authenticate a Chloe Marcie bag? It has a dark brown strap, which is throwing me off - the nut color doesn't currently come with a dark brown strap, but the seller says that it's 2 years old, so perhaps it once did?


----------



## corame

lindzpu07 said:


> I'm new to this thread, but was wondering if someone could help me authenticate a Chloe Marcie bag? It has a dark brown strap, which is throwing me off - the nut color doesn't currently come with a dark brown strap, but the seller says that it's 2 years old, so perhaps it once did?



Post your pictures pls


----------



## lindzpu07

corame said:


> Post your pictures pls



I'm sorry, I meant to do that! Here are the photos:


----------



## frenzygoesfancy

corame said:


> Pls make some close up pictures of every details and in light, not with camera blitz.
> I would like to see the hologram as well.



Thank you so much for your reply, unfortunately the seller won't provide me with such photos which is annoying and a reason to stay away from buying this bag. Why would you try to sell such an expensive bag with such bad pictures... I'll save for a new one. Thanks again


----------



## lindzpu07

Does anyone happen to have a response about the authenticity of the tan Marcie bag above? Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## corame

lindzpu07 said:


> I'm sorry, I meant to do that! Here are the photos:



I cant authenticate a bag with 5 pics..I need linning inside pic, details etc etc.


----------



## corame

frenzygoesfancy said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, unfortunately the seller won't provide me with such photos which is annoying and a reason to stay away from buying this bag. Why would you try to sell such an expensive bag with such bad pictures... I'll save for a new one. Thanks again



Now you can understand the bag is fake


----------



## corame

lindzpu07 said:


> Does anyone happen to have a response about the authenticity of the tan Marcie bag above? Thank you so much for any help!



There is only me here authenticating and I also have a life. I cant be here 24/24. Pls wait for your response with patience.


----------



## Jiminy

Hello! Please help me in authenticating  Chloe Faye Bag In blue.

Un(fortunately) I won the auction and paid. It should arrives today. 

Then I found your website luckily and want to make sure.

Item name: Authentic Chloe Faye Medium Shoulder Bag, Leather And Suede

Item number: 262709684908

Seller ID: dvmdv 

Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you very much in advance for helping me (us).


----------



## Jiminy

Here are the photos (sorry about the quality) I can't move my left arm fully


----------



## corame

Jiminy said:


> Hello! Please help me in authenticating  Chloe Faye Bag In blue.
> 
> Un(fortunately) I won the auction and paid. It should arrives today.
> 
> Then I found your website luckily and want to make sure.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Chloe Faye Medium Shoulder Bag, Leather And Suede
> 
> Item number: 262709684908
> 
> Seller ID: dvmdv
> 
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for helping me (us).



Fake


----------



## Jiminy

corame said:


> Fake



Oh God I just wasted the money on a fake bag. I am so stupid!

Thank you very much for your fast reply. I really appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## corame

Jiminy said:


> Oh God I just wasted the money on a fake bag. I am so stupid!
> 
> Thank you very much for your fast reply. I really appreciate it. Thanks again



You are definitely NOT stupid. 
It happends, you are not the first or the last.
Dont worry/panic. You'll get your money back.


----------



## fongchau

Hello. Could someone kindly take a look at this for me?

*Item Name: Chloe Large Black Python Paraty Bag Tote*
*Item Number: 142179222891*
*Seller ID: Louoiggy*
*Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Large-Black-Python-Paraty-Bag-Tote-/142179222891?*


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Could you please help authenticate? Also if you happen to know the color name, I would love to know what it is. Thank you!

Item name: Chloe purse large periwinkle blue two handles marcie leather satchel
Item number: 152323354172
Seller: vegas_fashionista
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152323354172

Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## corame

fongchau said:


> Hello. Could someone kindly take a look at this for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Large Black Python Paraty Bag Tote*
> *Item Number: 142179222891*
> *Seller ID: Louoiggy*
> *Link: (please make sure link works): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Large-Black-Python-Paraty-Bag-Tote-/142179222891?*



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate? Also if you happen to know the color name, I would love to know what it is. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Chloe purse large periwinkle blue two handles marcie leather satchel
> Item number: 152323354172
> Seller: vegas_fashionista
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152323354172
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using PurseForum mobile app



Authentic


----------



## AmiraTurner

corame said:


> Need to see the code as well.


Hi Corame
I have now received the bag  - see image below. Can you let me know if there is anything further you would need to see? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> Hi Corame
> I have now received the bag  - see image below. Can you let me know if there is anything further you would need to see? Thank you so much for your help



Authentic


----------



## AmiraTurner

Thank you very much your help and patience is much appreciated! So glad its authentic


----------



## AmiraTurner

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much your help and patience is much appreciated! So glad its authentic


----------



## corame

AmiraTurner said:


> Thank you very much your help and patience is much appreciated! So glad its authentic



[emoji847] welcome


----------



## chrstyle

corame said:


> Lucky you  Authentic



Thank you, thank you, corame! ❤️


----------



## manversusbag

Hello!

Can you please authenticate this small Chloe Baylee bag. 

Thank you


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe Experts,
Good morning.
Will you please help me to authenticate this Chloe Drew?  Thank you so much.  Happy Thanksgiving!
Item Name:  Authentic Chloe Drew Small Rhombus-embossed Red Leather Shoulder Bag
Item #:         222320384847
Seller I.D.:   tinnywenting
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/222320384847?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Chloe Experts,
Good afternoon.
Will you please look into this one as well?  Thank you.  Gabble, Gabble
Item name:  $1650.00 Authentic CHLOE DREW Pink Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Purse
Item #:         381853425010
Seller I.D.:    tamparobin
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/1650-00-Aut...b21e3b4&pid=100040&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=381853425010


----------



## corame

manversusbag said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this small Chloe Baylee bag.
> 
> Thank you



Fake. Next time use the correct format pls.


----------



## Sarah.L

Hello guys,

I am about to purchase my first Chloe bag (Faye) and need some help with the authentication. Thank you in advance!!!
Item #: n/a
Link: n/a


----------



## corame

Sarah.L said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am about to purchase my first Chloe bag (Faye) and need some help with the authentication. Thank you in advance!!!
> Item #: n/a
> Link: n/a



Pictures not enough


----------



## Mouldie

Hi, can I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag? I bought this on eBay and I would like to make sure it is authentic.

Item name: Chloe Drew mini (colour dusty rose?)


----------



## corame

Mouldie said:


> Hi, can I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag? I bought this on eBay and I would like to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew mini (colour dusty rose?)
> View attachment 3534627
> View attachment 3534628
> View attachment 3534631
> View attachment 3534632
> View attachment 3534633
> View attachment 3534635
> View attachment 3534637
> View attachment 3534638



I do not authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## Mouldie

corame said:


> I do not authenticate without a valid link.



Item name: Chloe. •. Drew Bag Mini •. Misty Rose •
Item number: 112206863169
URL: http://m.ebay.com.au/orderDetails?itemId=112206863169&txnId=1590069811001


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

Hi~!!! I finally see the chloe bag I have been hunting for on Ebay. Can you help authenticate it? Much appreciate it!
*Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium in dark purple*
*Item Number: 162277549118
Seller ID: kanaij1*

*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...549118?hash=item25c87ee43e:g:-KkAAOSwB09YJjaa*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...549118?hash=item25c87ee43e:g:-KkAAOSwB09YJjaa


----------



## freudeling86

Hej! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you sooo much!

Item Name: Chloe Faye medium in DARK PURPLE
Item Number (ebay Germany): 172408947912
Seller ID: m-handel
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Faye-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## corame

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> Hi~!!! I finally see the chloe bag I have been hunting for on Ebay. Can you help authenticate it? Much appreciate it!
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium in dark purple*
> *Item Number: 162277549118
> Seller ID: kanaij1*
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...549118?hash=item25c87ee43e:g:-KkAAOSwB09YJjaa*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-C...549118?hash=item25c87ee43e:g:-KkAAOSwB09YJjaa



I need extra pics of the inside prints


----------



## corame

freudeling86 said:


> Hej! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye medium in DARK PURPLE
> Item Number (ebay Germany): 172408947912
> Seller ID: m-handel
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Faye-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Authentic


----------



## freudeling86

corame said:


> Authentic


OMG! Thank you so much for your reply. The place of the serial-number looked so strange to me. But now I can enjoy my bag! You made me really happy.


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

corame said:


> I need extra pics of the inside prints


The seller sent more pictures, here we go. Seller said reason for selling is because she bought a Chanel in this color.


----------



## corame

MapleSyrup1017 said:


> The seller sent more pictures, here we go. Seller said reason for selling is because she bought a Chanel in this color.



Authentic


----------



## Mouldie

Hi, I've put everything all together to see if I can get this Chloe bag authenticated. 

Item name: Chloe. •. Drew Bag Mini •. Misty Rose •
Item number: 112206863169
URL: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Drew...%3Ad136ab6a1580a2a1a1eca4dbffe387ef%7Ciid%3A2

And more photos:














Thank you


----------



## Jacquevyvo

*Item Name: ~BRAND NEW CHLOE BLACK SUEDE AND LEATHER FAYE SHOULDER BAG (SOO GORGEOUS!) ~
Item Number: 311750947970
Seller ID: fashionfullcircle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...947970?hash=item4895cdf482:g:2QsAAOSwA3dYPhlH

Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!
*


----------



## corame

Mouldie said:


> Hi, I've put everything all together to see if I can get this Chloe bag authenticated.
> 
> Item name: Chloe. •. Drew Bag Mini •. Misty Rose •
> Item number: 112206863169
> URL: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Drew...%3Ad136ab6a1580a2a1a1eca4dbffe387ef%7Ciid%3A2
> 
> And more photos:
> View attachment 3539696
> 
> View attachment 3539697
> 
> View attachment 3539698
> 
> View attachment 3539699
> View attachment 3539700
> View attachment 3539701
> View attachment 3539702
> View attachment 3539703
> View attachment 3539704
> 
> 
> Thank you



Fake


----------



## corame

Jacquevyvo said:


> *Item Name: ~BRAND NEW CHLOE BLACK SUEDE AND LEATHER FAYE SHOULDER BAG (SOO GORGEOUS!) ~
> Item Number: 311750947970
> Seller ID: fashionfullcircle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-C...947970?hash=item4895cdf482:g:2QsAAOSwA3dYPhlH
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!
> *



It looks good. Pls post your own pics upon receiving it includding link etc again.


----------



## Jacquevyvo

*Thank you for the quickly reply above! Could you also authenticate this one? Thank you!

Item Name: Chloe Faye Bag - Small - Classic Tobacco
Item Number: 122257383143
Seller ID: jing0014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122257383143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## Mouldie

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you for the quick reply. This is very frustrating. Do you know which companies I can get an online authentication that is recognised by eBay/PayPal?


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hi Chloe Experts,
Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag
*Item Name: chloe paraty
Item Number: *282247092629
*Sellet ID: q-anna
Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282247092629
Thank you


----------



## Frankiecat

corame said:


> I cant authenticate a bag with 5 pics..I need linning inside pic, details etc etc.



Can I ask a quick please Corame?

Do the Marcie's always have a serial number inside of them? I have just bought this bag on ebay, and asked to see the serial number but the seller says there isn't and is very much relying on the number written inside the bag (to prevent store returns as evidence it was purchased at nordstrom.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332048512463?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Jacquevyvo said:


> *Thank you for the quickly reply above! Could you also authenticate this one? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Bag - Small - Classic Tobacco
> Item Number: 122257383143
> Seller ID: jing0014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122257383143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Mouldie said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. This is very frustrating. Do you know which companies I can get an online authentication that is recognised by eBay/PayPal?



I would suggest you to talk with the seller first and ask them for refund because you want the money TODAY, else a case will be open and the bag not returned. Tell them this.
You risk to open a case and get your money 50-60 days later as these cases work hard. 
Buyer has 10 days to reply first of all, every time you reply...and then paypal decissions are taken very hard, + that you pay extra fee to authenticate from your own pocket which you will never recover. 
Just an advice, but do what you think its best.


----------



## corame

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hi Chloe Experts,
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag
> *Item Name: chloe paraty
> Item Number: *282247092629
> *Sellet ID: q-anna
> Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282247092629
> Thank you



I am not able to open the link.
Pls repost the link only.


----------



## mrslancaster531

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hi Chloe Experts,
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe bag
> *Item Name: chloe paraty
> Item Number: *282247092629
> *Sellet ID: q-anna
> Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282247092629
> Thank you


Update: item has been relisted
Item number: 282282852657
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282282852657

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrslancaster531

corame said:


> I am not able to open the link.
> Pls repost the link only.


Here you go 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282282852657


----------



## corame

Frankiecat said:


> Can I ask a quick please Corame?
> 
> Do the Marcie's always have a serial number inside of them? I have just bought this bag on ebay, and asked to see the serial number but the seller says there isn't and is very much relying on the number written inside the bag (to prevent store returns as evidence it was purchased at nordstrom.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/332048512463?_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1. This is not authentic item.
2. It depends the serial and year and place these were made. Exist series of bags(first made) that are different due to their serial nr place and stamp.
Majority have on a piece of leather and a hologram on the other side.


----------



## corame

mrslancaster531 said:


> Here you go
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/282282852657



Fake


----------



## mrslancaster531

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you! Good thing I haven't bought it yet


----------



## Mouldie

corame said:


> I would suggest you to talk with the seller first and ask them for refund because you want the money TODAY, else a case will be open and the bag not returned. Tell them this.
> You risk to open a case and get your money 50-60 days later as these cases work hard.
> Buyer has 10 days to reply first of all, every time you reply...and then paypal decissions are taken very hard, + that you pay extra fee to authenticate from your own pocket which you will never recover.
> Just an advice, but do what you think its best.



Thanks, I did just purchase a certificate of authentication from ******************. But I will message the seller and see what she says.


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi Ladies. Planning to buy this for my mom this Christmas. Can you help me authenticate? This is from a viber group sale. I don't know much about the brand and from my research the fonts for the serial code varies. Hope you can help me. Mom is deadset on this one.


----------



## bogo13

Fading 'chloe' on the front suede part of Faye bag...dead giveaway it's a fake?? Or is that common? I have been seeing this quite a bit on ebay/2nd hand sites and would like to know if I should stay away or look at them. Thank you!


----------



## corame

oceanhymn said:


> Hi Ladies. Planning to buy this for my mom this Christmas. Can you help me authenticate? This is from a viber group sale. I don't know much about the brand and from my research the fonts for the serial code varies. Hope you can help me. Mom is deadset on this one.



It looks okay. Does the seller still has the cards for the bag ?


----------



## MapleSyrup1017

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much for taking the time authenticate this for me. I really appreciate it. Unfortunately the seller declined my best offer and I don't think I will be getting this bag


----------



## bags92

Hi, unfortunately I lost the bidding war on ebay on the last chloe bag, so i am hoping i might be able to win this one.
Could you help me and verify this one for me please?

Item name: CHLOE-FAYE-Medium-Trendfarbe-Bordeaux-1-x-getr-m-Rechnung-1450 
Item no: 222335257534
Seller ID: lonestine
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222335257534?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## badhabitat03

*Please help! Could you also authenticate this? Thank you!
Item Name: *Chloe Small Faye Motty Grey Leather Shoulder Bag
* Item Number: *152349118750*
Seller ID:  *ginandthomas*
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/152349118750?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

bags92 said:


> Hi, unfortunately I lost the bidding war on ebay on the last chloe bag, so i am hoping i might be able to win this one.
> Could you help me and verify this one for me please?
> 
> Item name: CHLOE-FAYE-Medium-Trendfarbe-Bordeaux-1-x-getr-m-Rechnung-1450
> Item no: 222335257534
> Seller ID: lonestine
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222335257534?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

badhabitat03 said:


> *Please help! Could you also authenticate this? Thank you!
> Item Name: *Chloe Small Faye Motty Grey Leather Shoulder Bag
> * Item Number: *152349118750*
> Seller ID:  *ginandthomas*
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/152349118750?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Incomplete


----------



## badhabitat03

*Please help! Could you also authenticate this? Thank you!
Item Name: *Chloe Small Faye Motty Grey Leather Shoulder Bag
* Item Number: *152349118750*
Seller ID:  *ginandthomas*
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/152349118750?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

See photos:


----------



## corame

badhabitat03 said:


> *Please help! Could you also authenticate this? Thank you!
> Item Name: *Chloe Small Faye Motty Grey Leather Shoulder Bag
> * Item Number: *152349118750*
> Seller ID:  *ginandthomas*
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/152349118750?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> See photos:



Photos not enough


----------



## laponeclock

Chloe Duffel Bag I would just like to know the name of this Chloe duffel I have been looking all over the internet for a style name the handles and the gold  are throwing me off,  I think this is a vintage bag but can't find it anywhere. I don't have the bag here but I am thinking of buying it.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## corame

laponeclock said:


> View attachment 3544734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Duffel Bag I would just like to know the name of this Chloe duffel I have been looking all over the internet for a style name the handles and the gold  are throwing me off,  I think this is a vintage bag but can't find it anywhere. I don't have the bag here but I am thinking of buying it.
> Thanks in Advance.



This is a Janet Chloe bag.


----------



## puppyfriend

Hi! I would greatly appreciate authentication of this Medium Marcie.

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel (Nut)
Item Number: 142190354332
Seller ID: ladaland
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/142190354332?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=gnFU3Z*

Thank you!


----------



## corame

puppyfriend said:


> Hi! I would greatly appreciate authentication of this Medium Marcie.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel (Nut)
> Item Number: 142190354332
> Seller ID: ladaland
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/142190354332?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=gnFU3Z*
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## laponeclock

corame said:


> This is a Janet Chloe bag.





corame said:


> This is a Janet Chloe bag.


Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for assistance on this Chloe? I purchased it a bit ago and am really hoping all is okay!  thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Seller: cashinmybag
Link: no longer active 






















Few more to follow - thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them 















View attachment 3547709


Thank you again!!


----------



## Jklfam

Hello,
I am new to this site and do not want to post to the wrong thread. I purchased a Chloe Marcie from a Japanese auction site on eBay brandearauction. I would like to authenticate it. Would I post pics here? I do not want to upset longstanding members by not following the proper rules, but the instructions on posting are a little confusing! Thank you so much


----------



## YellowBuggie

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks! I had a feeling something  didn't seem right. I ended up deciding it wasn't worth it to try and save a few dollars so I bought a black Lexa from my local brick and mortar Saks.


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them
> 
> View attachment 3547705
> 
> View attachment 3547700
> 
> View attachment 3547701
> 
> View attachment 3547702
> 
> View attachment 3547706
> 
> View attachment 3547707
> 
> View attachment 3547708
> 
> View attachment 3547709
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!



Authentic


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you thank you thank you corame  I'm so in love with this bag! Thank you!


----------



## Jklfam

Hi,

I will try this:

Item name: Chloe Marcie
Seller: Brandearauction (eBay seller from Japan)


----------



## hotchoc

Hi, new here, pls can we authenticate this? 

*Item Name: Chloe drew leather cross body*
*Item Number: n/a*
*Seller ID: qing*
*Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-3343663.shtml*


----------



## Jklfam

Hi,

Since I am new to the site, I hope I have followed the correct procedure. I was hoping someone could help authenticate the Chloe Marcie bag I uploaded photos of ^. 

Item name: Chloe Marcie small satchel 
Seller id: Brandearauction (an eBay seller from Japan)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/222337974398

Thank you for any help and let me know if you need more photos!


----------



## Jklfam

I am attaching a few more photos.


----------



## corame

hotchoc said:


> Hi, new here, pls can we authenticate this?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe drew leather cross body*
> *Item Number: n/a*
> *Seller ID: qing*
> *Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-3343663.shtml*



Pictures not enough


----------



## corame

Jklfam said:


> I am attaching a few more photos.



My opinion is that this bag is fake


----------



## Jklfam

corame said:


> My opinion is that this bag is fake


That's kind of what I was thinking too. It's a good fake though, isn't it? Kind of scary lol. They have offered to take it back and pay for the return shipping. Thank you SO much!


----------



## karetotalk

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Chloe Jane
Item Number: 302165679270
Seller ID: ceron83
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Jan...%3A083cdde51590a622961ac7f2ffdd1685%7Ciid%3A5


----------



## hotchoc

Hello, please authenticate:

*Item Name: Chloe drew leather cross body*
*Item Number: n/a*
*Seller ID: marlena*
*Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...d-drew-leather-clutch-bag-chloe-3265419.shtml*
*
many many thanks in advance
xx*


----------



## Louliu71

Hello lovelies could you please let me
Know your thoughts on this bag? 

Many thanks 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-SUEDE...%3A099c8d871590a78574267082ffd67084%7Ciid%3A1

Surayak2007

Chloe suede and leather Hudson


----------



## corame

karetotalk said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Chloe Jane
> Item Number: 302165679270
> Seller ID: ceron83
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-Jan...%3A083cdde51590a622961ac7f2ffdd1685%7Ciid%3A5



Authentic. Beautiful


----------



## corame

Louliu71 said:


> Hello lovelies could you please let me
> Know your thoughts on this bag?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-SUEDE...%3A099c8d871590a78574267082ffd67084%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Surayak2007
> 
> Chloe suede and leather Hudson



Pictures not enough


----------



## Louliu71

corame said:


> Pictures not enough



Thanks thought as much have asked for more. I only have one Chloe and that's a mini Marcie. Are there any particular pictures  you need? Sorry if I've missed any guidelines, I'm familiar with mulberry and Bal,  but not Chloe


----------



## oceanhymn

I know this is super late. But I want to thank you Corame for the help. Unfortunately, the seller and I did not agree on the price. Will be on the lookout again for another paraty for my mom. ;-(


corame said:


> It looks okay. Does the seller still has the cards for the bag ?[/QUOTE


----------



## alittlemental89

*Hi,

I'd be really grateful if someone could please give their opinion on a Marcie that I have recently received as a gift.

TIA 

Item Name (if you know it): Marcie

Pictures: as below*


----------



## alittlemental89

A few more pictures.

Many thanks



alittlemental89 said:


> *Hi,
> 
> I'd be really grateful if someone could please give their opinion on a Marcie that I have recently received as a gift.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Marcie
> 
> Pictures: as below*


----------



## Hindi830

Looking to get my first Chloe...would someone mind authenticating this listing for me?  Thanks so much

http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic...dy-Bag-1395-/282281305871?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## corame

alittlemental89 said:


> A few more pictures.
> 
> Many thanks



I authenticate this bag before


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> Looking to get my first Chloe...would someone mind authenticating this listing for me?  Thanks so much
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic...dy-Bag-1395-/282281305871?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Authentic


----------



## alittlemental89

corame said:


> I authenticate this bag before


Hi Corame.

Many thanks for your reply. I did start going through previous pages but didn't come across the bag having previously been authenticated but there are so many!

Just to be sure is it authentic?

Many thanks again


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your response.  Going to buy it


----------



## hopieliz1

HI everybody! Could someone please authenticate these two Drew bags? I apologize in advance for the few pictures available? Also, does the black Drew look like the small or the mini? Thank you for your help! 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-motty-greybeige-20310291/?tref=closet

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-20235779/?tref=closet


----------



## klararaw

Hello, how do you feel about this mini drew?
i found it at polish auction service.


----------



## Lucyclarkson

Hi I am hoping you will be able to help me authenticate a Chloe drew bag.
I have attached pictures of the bag.
I would be grateful if you could help please


----------



## FleurChapelet

Hi, may I ask for help in authenticating this small Paraty? Bought it from a reputable seller/personal shopper. Leather and stitching quality look consistent with a friend's medium Paraty bought from Chloe boutique. What bothers me is that it doesn't have a small pouch inside, opposite the zipper pouch. Seller also did not send the cards with the bag.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello corame,

May I ask that you take a peak at this medium Paraty?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: medium diamond embossed Paraty
Seller: fashionphile
Item#:291960629390
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291960629390






















A few more to follow  thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

The last of them:














Thank you SO much!


----------



## corame

alittlemental89 said:


> Hi Corame.
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. I did start going through previous pages but didn't come across the bag having previously been authenticated but there are so many!
> 
> Just to be sure is it authentic?
> 
> Many thanks again



Fake


----------



## corame

hopieliz1 said:


> HI everybody! Could someone please authenticate these two Drew bags? I apologize in advance for the few pictures available? Also, does the black Drew look like the small or the mini? Thank you for your help!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-shoulder-bag-motty-greybeige-20310291/?tref=closet
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-20235779/?tref=closet



I dont have acces to this website.


----------



## corame

klararaw said:


> Hello, how do you feel about this mini drew?
> i found it at polish auction service.



Fake


----------



## corame

Lucyclarkson said:


> View attachment 3553049
> View attachment 3553049
> View attachment 3553050
> View attachment 3553051
> View attachment 3553052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am hoping you will be able to help me authenticate a Chloe drew bag.
> I have attached pictures of the bag.
> I would be grateful if you could help please



Fake


----------



## corame

FleurChapelet said:


> Hi, may I ask for help in authenticating this small Paraty? Bought it from a reputable seller/personal shopper. Leather and stitching quality look consistent with a friend's medium Paraty bought from Chloe boutique. What bothers me is that it doesn't have a small pouch inside, opposite the zipper pouch. Seller also did not send the cards with the bag.  Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Hello corame,
> 
> May I ask that you take a peak at this medium Paraty?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: medium diamond embossed Paraty
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:291960629390
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291960629390
> 
> View attachment 3553500
> 
> View attachment 3553501
> 
> View attachment 3553502
> 
> View attachment 3553503
> 
> View attachment 3553504
> 
> View attachment 3553505
> 
> View attachment 3553506
> 
> View attachment 3553507
> 
> View attachment 3553508
> 
> View attachment 3553509
> 
> 
> A few more to follow  thank you!



Authentic


----------



## alittlemental89

corame said:


> Fake



Many thanks for your reply.

Are you able to give any further details as to why you believe this? Interestingly I've had the bag authenticated elsewhere and having provided some additional photos that show the detail of the bag, they have advised that the bag is authentic...

Now I'm very confused!

Many thanks,


----------



## Hindi830

Hindi830 said:


> Thank you for your response.  Going to buy it


I received bag and is gorgeous but the hologram sticker is not on the back on the serial tag.


----------



## Hindi830

And look at what just happened!!!  I hope the seller on eBay makes good on a return


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> I received bag and is gorgeous but the hologram sticker is not on the back on the serial tag.



Can you show me the other side of the code pls?


----------



## Lmtm

Xmas everyone,
Recently i got a purse from bid,
Chloe faye small 
The seller claimed he lost the authentic card and took off the lable sticker in the bag.

Can someone pls take a look if this is a real one
Thanks!!!!


----------



## corame

Lmtm said:


> Xmas everyone,
> Recently i got a purse from bid,
> Chloe faye small
> The seller claimed he lost the authentic card and took off the lable sticker in the bag.
> 
> Can someone pls take a look if this is a real one
> Thanks!!!!



1. You need to include the auction link.
2. Photos not enough
3. How in the world he lost both cards and hologram but not the plastic in the front metal?? (Do I see a plastic on that??)


----------



## Lmtm

Thank you for your kind reply,
I asked him for more pic
As followings,


----------



## Louliu71

Hello, please let me know your thoughts on this Chloe Hayley nano in Sienna red. It looks and feels spot on, but this is only my 2nd Chloe so not completely sure

I can just about see a small leather tag inside the pocket, and what I think would be a hologram. It's way inside and I can't get a picture of it. Hope the other pictures help.

Many thanks


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, please let me know your thoughts on this Chloe Hayley nano in Sienna red. It looks and feels spot on, but this is only my 2nd Chloe so not completely sure
> 
> I can just about see a small leather tag inside the pocket, and what I think would be a hologram. It's way inside and I can't get a picture of it. Hope the other pictures help.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3559725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559732



Oops sorry and the link

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/chloe-hayle...%3A4c1d7fc51590a6a8cc0a8b92ffc782e1%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## mm1983

Can anyone help me with this drew listing? It looks good but it is the 2 gold buttons on the back - i can't seem to find any that have this so not sure it is real....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132046323398?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this Chloe baby Marcie shoulder bag. The seller claimed it is authentic but I am not sure.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## iheart_purses

mm1983 said:


> Can anyone help me with this drew listing? It looks good but it is the 2 gold buttons on the back - i can't seem to find any that have this so not sure it is real....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132046323398?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake!! run away and fast


----------



## worm123

Thank you very much for your help. I will let the seller know and will ask for my refund. Wishing you and your family Happy New Year.


----------



## corame

Lmtm said:


> Thank you for your kind reply,
> I asked him for more pic
> As followings,



Fake


----------



## corame

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, please let me know your thoughts on this Chloe Hayley nano in Sienna red. It looks and feels spot on, but this is only my 2nd Chloe so not completely sure
> 
> I can just about see a small leather tag inside the pocket, and what I think would be a hologram. It's way inside and I can't get a picture of it. Hope the other pictures help.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 3559725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559727
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559732



Authentic


----------



## corame

mm1983 said:


> Can anyone help me with this drew listing? It looks good but it is the 2 gold buttons on the back - i can't seem to find any that have this so not sure it is real....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/132046323398?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## corame

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe baby Marcie shoulder bag. The seller claimed it is authentic but I am not sure.
> Thanks in advance.



You need to include the auction link.
Pls post a picture of the card and hologram.


----------



## worm123

corame said:


> You need to include the auction link.
> Pls post a picture of the card and hologram.


Thank you for your help. I bought this bag from a private seller and I did not receive the card and hologram. Please let me know if I need to send any more pics for authentication.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Louliu71

corame said:


> Authentic



Many thanks HNY!!!


----------



## JoLove143

I bought this Chloe Marcie bag on eBay and I'm scared it's fake. Pls help


----------



## awksauce

I bought this off Net-A-Porter, but when I received it-- I was a bit wary about the authenticity... even though N-A-P is an authorized dealer, it just seemed a bit off since I've never seen a Marcie like this (looked diff on their website soooo)
*Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Marcie Braided Leather Medium Satchel
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) N/A- bought it off NAP
*Photos *

Attached:


----------



## JoLove143

JoLove143 said:


> I bought this Chloe Marcie bag on eBay and I'm scared it's fake. Pls help





JoLove143 said:


> I bought this Chloe Marcie bag on eBay and I'm scared it's fake. Pls help



Here is a photo of the inside tag. Doesn't say made in Italy under Chloe name and doesn't have a second inside pocket


----------



## AKalim87

Hello Authenticators. I purchased this bag off of eBay and am worried it may be fake. Can someone please help! Hoping to end 2016 on a good note!


----------



## rhinok7

I am hoping that you can tell me whether bag is real.
This is a bag that I already own and wish to sell but I'm now concerned that it may be a fake.

Chloe Paddington bag

Thank you so much


----------



## corame

worm123 said:


> Thank you for your help. I bought this bag from a private seller and I did not receive the card and hologram. Please let me know if I need to send any more pics for authentication.
> Thanks in advance.



The bag looks off, to be honest. I would pass


----------



## corame

JoLove143 said:


> Here is a photo of the inside tag. Doesn't say made in Italy under Chloe name and doesn't have a second inside pocket



It is fake. Return it


----------



## corame

awksauce said:


> I bought this off Net-A-Porter, but when I received it-- I was a bit wary about the authenticity... even though N-A-P is an authorized dealer, it just seemed a bit off since I've never seen a Marcie like this (looked diff on their website soooo)
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Marcie Braided Leather Medium Satchel
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) N/A- bought it off NAP
> *Photos *
> 
> Attached:
> View attachment 3561548
> View attachment 3561549
> View attachment 3561550
> View attachment 3561551
> View attachment 3561552
> View attachment 3561553
> View attachment 3561554
> View attachment 3561555
> View attachment 3561556



Nothing wrong with the bag. It is authentic


----------



## corame

AKalim87 said:


> Hello Authenticators. I purchased this bag off of eBay and am worried it may be fake. Can someone please help! Hoping to end 2016 on a good note!



Off. Return it


----------



## corame

rhinok7 said:


> View attachment 3562110
> View attachment 3562107
> View attachment 3562105
> View attachment 3562106
> View attachment 3562105
> View attachment 3562106
> 
> 
> I am hoping that you can tell me whether bag is real.
> This is a bag that I already own and wish to sell but I'm now concerned that it may be a fake.
> 
> Chloe Paddington bag
> 
> Thank you so much



Fake


----------



## corame

rhinok7 said:


> View attachment 3562110
> View attachment 3562107
> View attachment 3562105
> View attachment 3562106
> View attachment 3562105
> View attachment 3562106
> 
> 
> I am hoping that you can tell me whether bag is real.
> This is a bag that I already own and wish to sell but I'm now concerned that it may be a fake.
> 
> Chloe Paddington bag
> 
> Thank you so much



Next time use the correct format pls


----------



## corame

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!
Wishing you all a very good 2017 with health and happy moments.

In another note, I would like to ask all of you to post in the correct format.

Thank yoh


----------



## worm123

corame said:


> The bag looks off, to be honest. I would pass


Thank you very much for your help Corame. Happy New Year to you and family.


----------



## sanas

Please let me know what you all think of this:
Seller Id: leora14

http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Light-B...Handbag-Bag-/112244133969?txnId=1606644927001


----------



## Alelovesbags

Hi everyone! I just bought my first Chloe, a black Faye clutch I found at Nordstrom Rack for $245.97. It is tagged as altered or refinished though I can't find anything wrong with it. It has the serial code and the hologram sticker but they are in the little pocket and impossible to photograph or see well. It came with no dust bag, the poor thing was buried and forgotten under a pile of cheap bags on sale. Could someone please kindly help me authenticate ? I am a bit nervous since I am not so familiar with Chloe bags.


----------



## corame

sanas said:


> Please let me know what you all think of this:
> Seller Id: leora14
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Light-B...Handbag-Bag-/112244133969?txnId=1606644927001



Need some extra pics inside details (linning, code, pockets, hologram, cards etc).


----------



## corame

Alelovesbags said:


> Hi everyone! I just bought my first Chloe, a black Faye clutch I found at Nordstrom Rack for $245.97. It is tagged as altered or refinished though I can't find anything wrong with it. It has the serial code and the hologram sticker but they are in the little pocket and impossible to photograph or see well. It came with no dust bag, the poor thing was buried and forgotten under a pile of cheap bags on sale. Could someone please kindly help me authenticate ? I am a bit nervous since I am not so familiar with Chloe bags.



I need to see the cards and code/hologram inside as well. You can try with Flash camera.


----------



## kateholli

Hello lovely ladies, 

I got this vintage Heloise shopper tote for cheap, but comparing it with the ones I have I come to the conclusion it's fake: The Chloe engravings under the handles brass ends are not all in the same direction, and the whole thing is rather light and doesn't even smell of leather. Also, there's no leather lining on top, only cotton all the way. Any thoughts on that, or do you need more pics?

eBay item no. 
192056973700
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Original...tpgVjNbJN2dsr59RXh7gQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Any advice greatly appreciated!
Happy New Year!
kateholli


----------



## Alelovesbags

corame said:


> I need to see the cards and code/hologram inside as well. You can try with Flash camera.


Here is the best I could do at taking a picture of the code and hologram.

Unfortunately the bag came with no cards or dust bag 

Thank you so much corame


----------



## Hindi830

You ladies helped authenticate a bag for me a week or so ago on the bay.  Unfortunately it broke and I returned it but I am still dying for this bag.  What do you think of this eBay listing?  Thanks and happy new year!  I did request additional pictures of the serial number, hologram and her receipt.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/332080623969?hash=item4d518c3161:g:LGEAAOSwOtdYUW4n&_trkparms=pageci%3Adea804b2-d2b7-11e6-a170-74dbd180ac3d%7Cparentrq%3A6b0dcd5c1590a6a5e3be0cc2ffc3692d%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## corame

kateholli said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> I got this vintage Heloise shopper tote for cheap, but comparing it with the ones I have I come to the conclusion it's fake: The Chloe engravings under the handles brass ends are not all in the same direction, and the whole thing is rather light and doesn't even smell of leather. Also, there's no leather lining on top, only cotton all the way. Any thoughts on that, or do you need more pics?
> 
> eBay item no.
> 192056973700
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XXL-Original...tpgVjNbJN2dsr59RXh7gQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!
> Happy New Year!
> kateholli



More pictures would help.
Happy new year!


----------



## corame

Alelovesbags said:


> View attachment 3564477
> View attachment 3564478
> 
> Here is the best I could do at taking a picture of the code and hologram.
> 
> Unfortunately the bag came with no cards or dust bag
> 
> Thank you so much corame



It looks good to me.


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> You ladies helped authenticate a bag for me a week or so ago on the bay.  Unfortunately it broke and I returned it but I am still dying for this bag.  What do you think of this eBay listing?  Thanks and happy new year!  I did request additional pictures of the serial number, hologram and her receipt.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/332080623969?hash=item4d518c3161:g:LGEAAOSwOtdYUW4n&_trkparms=pageci%3Adea804b2-d2b7-11e6-a170-74dbd180ac3d%7Cparentrq%3A6b0dcd5c1590a6a5e3be0cc2ffc3692d%7Ciid%3A3



I would ask a few extra pics to be sure.
It looks good though.


----------



## Alelovesbags

corame said:


> It looks good to me.


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

Hi! Would you be willing to authenticate this Chloe Paddington? I bought it on the Real Real before I knew this forum existed :-| and I came to find that they have sold fakes. Fakes were mentioned in the Balenciaga threads, anyway, which gave me a sinking feeling that this bag might not be real.  The lighting in my house stinks - it is either dark or super bright, so I erred on the side of bright lighting. If there's too much of a glare, let me know and I'll try to find somewhere else to take a pic. I included the original listing pic of the front of the bag, as well, from TRR. 

Here are the pics: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4POFSF53KtfdmZPV0pHSkR0RmM?usp=sharing

Thank you in advance!


----------



## corame

goodgirlbaggirl said:


> Hi! Would you be willing to authenticate this Chloe Paddington? I bought it on the Real Real before I knew this forum existed :-| and I came to find that they have sold fakes. Fakes were mentioned in the Balenciaga threads, anyway, which gave me a sinking feeling that this bag might not be real.  The lighting in my house stinks - it is either dark or super bright, so I erred on the side of bright lighting. If there's too much of a glare, let me know and I'll try to find somewhere else to take a pic. I included the original listing pic of the front of the bag, as well, from TRR.
> 
> Here are the pics: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B4POFSF53KtfdmZPV0pHSkR0RmM?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Yes, indeed, Real Real are known for selling fakes as well. This bag is authentic though


----------



## goodgirlbaggirl

corame said:


> Yes, indeed, Real Real are known for selling fakes as well. This bag is authentic though


Oh my gosh, I'm so glad to hear! Thank you so much for the quick feedback!!!


----------



## jmc3007

Hi Corame
Happy New Year! I recently got a Chloe Marcie from a vintage shop and would like a second opinion. Overall I think looks good but ya never know.  The hologram sticker has come off but I hope all other details will help you authenticate. Pic folder is here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q4ggpgiojtbc08e/AABX9PLyg-PVytLd7ZLD1Coua?dl=0

Much appreciated!


----------



## corame

jmc3007 said:


> Hi Corame
> Happy New Year! I recently got a Chloe Marcie from a vintage shop and would like a second opinion. Overall I think looks good but ya never know.  The hologram sticker has come off but I hope all other details will help you authenticate. Pic folder is here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q4ggpgiojtbc08e/AABX9PLyg-PVytLd7ZLD1Coua?dl=0
> 
> Much appreciated!



It looks good. Very nice


----------



## jmc3007

corame said:


> It looks good. Very nice


Thanks so much for the quick response!


----------



## sanas

corame said:


> Need some extra pics inside details (linning, code, pockets, hologram, cards etc).


I just got it in the mail. No hologram sticker but it's a few years old so I assume it may have come off. Below are some additional pictures. The seller has a 14 day return policy. If someone can please get back to me about whether or not this bag is authentic I would really appreciate it.


----------



## corame

sanas said:


> I just got it in the mail. No hologram sticker but it's a few years old so I assume it may have come off. Below are some additional pictures. The seller has a 14 day return policy. If someone can please get back to me about whether or not this bag is authentic I would really appreciate it.



I need a clear pict with the code, the one printed, if it dosent have a hologram anymore.


----------



## sanas

corame said:


> I need a clear pict with the code, the one printed, if it dosent have a hologram anymore.


Thanks for your response. There's no code. It just has the Made in Italy tag, in photo above.
Edited: My mistake. There was another flap with the code. Says 030856.23


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> I would ask a few extra pics to be sure.
> It looks good though.


I asked to get more pictures and she never sent them.  Found this one on eBay.  She said there are no tips or tears and it was purchased from a Chloe store in south coast plaza.  What do you think?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/322381266181


----------



## corame

sanas said:


> Thanks for your response. There's no code. It just has the Made in Italy tag, in photo above.
> Edited: My mistake. There was another flap with the code. Says 030856.23



It looks off, I would pass


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> I asked to get more pictures and she never sent them.  Found this one on eBay.  She said there are no tips or tears and it was purchased from a Chloe store in south coast plaza.  What do you think?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/322381266181



Authentic


----------



## intotheforest

Hi ladies, 
I bought this bag from eBay and stupidly didn't think to check if it was authentic (just took the sellers word for it!) I have listed on eBay and would appreciate if you could check if its authentic. Bag only has serial number - no hologram on bag or authenticity card.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...103355?hash=item211deeb2bb:g:Fv8AAOSwEzxYTuMV

Serial number is 02-15-99-65. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Candicenz

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name: chloe paddington *
> *Item    Number: *
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> I bought this bag from an op shop, pretty certain it's fake.  But thought I would check first.  Thanks
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): chloe paddington *
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


----------



## bebencet0

Hello ,
can someone authenticate this bag for me? I contacted the girl and she said she couldn't find a hologram on the bag and that she bought it from someone so not sure whether to bid on it or not. I have seen this yellow bag in Selfriges and know is rare but the stamp does not look quite right. Much appreciate your help

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142236103355?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

intotheforest said:


> Hi ladies,
> I bought this bag from eBay and stupidly didn't think to check if it was authentic (just took the sellers word for it!) I have listed on eBay and would appreciate if you could check if its authentic. Bag only has serial number - no hologram on bag or authenticity card.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...103355?hash=item211deeb2bb:g:Fv8AAOSwEzxYTuMV
> 
> Serial number is 02-15-99-65. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



It looks so off...


----------



## corame

bebencet0 said:


> Hello ,
> can someone authenticate this bag for me? I contacted the girl and she said she couldn't find a hologram on the bag and that she bought it from someone so not sure whether to bid on it or not. I have seen this yellow bag in Selfriges and know is rare but the stamp does not look quite right. Much appreciate your help
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142236103355?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I just authenticate the bag for someone else (I believe it's the seller itself). The bag is Fake.


----------



## iheart_purses

Hi there 
Purchased this Chloe mini Marcie from Farfetch 
https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...x?storeid=9573&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_11_2_
Shipped from a store in Italy called Papini 
Just want to be sure 
	

		
			
		

		
	











I have tried so hard to get a photo of the serial code but it does not show up, it appears it starts with 01-17


----------



## YIYIPIG

Hi ladies,

I bought this very recently from MATCHES FASHION

Item: Faye Small
Pictures as 
Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## YIYIPIG

And the date code

Again thank you soooooooo much !!!!!!!


----------



## Candicenz

Hi ladies, 

Can anyone help with this bag... Pretty sure it's a fake,  but would like confirmation.. I bought it from a second hand clothing store. 
Would really appreciate opinions/advice


----------



## ChloeBagAddict

Dear Corame,

Happy New Year and best wishes for 2017!
Could you please kindly help me authenticate this Marcie bag?

*Item Name: Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel Blue Silver/gold-Tone Hardware*
*Item Number: 172461825624
Seller ID: eamus-catuli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medium-Marcie-Satchel-Blue-Silver-gold-Tone-Hardware-/172461825624*

I already bought it, without even asking for more pictures; I did not think about checking the authenticity first as I was so excited to have finally found my dream bag that was on my Pinterest for months... Did not cross my mind it could be fake! Quite stupid, I know 
I should receive the bag within the two next weeks, I can add more pictures then, but if you have a hunch already it would ease my mind.

Thank you for your precious help!


----------



## ginaki

Hello and happy new year! Does this one looks ok? TIA!

Item name chloe paraty
Item number 152383879547
Seller chiloe* 

Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152383879...77e77f3548f&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## lukesmama

Can you authentic this large Marcie bag please? 
Item Name: Chloé 'Marcie - Large' Leather Satchel, Cashmere Grey -$2,090.00
Item Number: 272512981861
Seller: angieitgirl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...981861?hash=item3f730a1b65:g:ujMAAOSwEzxYdhth


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello everyone.. Can anyone help me authentic this? I'm 80% sure it's fake considering it has both a made in italy tag and a made in spain embossing. Her site looks amazingly legit though


----------



## Hindi830

So I am not familiar with the serial code on this.  I asked for hologram and she said they must not have made them during that year????  How old could the bag be?  It looks decent minus the ink stains.  What do you think?  Thanks!!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/201780877798


----------



## corame

iheart_purses said:


> Hi there
> Purchased this Chloe mini Marcie from Farfetch
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...x?storeid=9573&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_11_2_
> Shipped from a store in Italy called Papini
> Just want to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569855
> View attachment 3569857
> View attachment 3569858
> View attachment 3569859
> View attachment 3569860
> View attachment 3569861
> View attachment 3569862
> View attachment 3569863
> View attachment 3569865
> 
> I have tried so hard to get a photo of the serial code but it does not show up, it appears it starts with 01-17



The bag must have come with some cards (always the new wih tags bags come with those cards, 1 has a hologram on), search a little inside.
I need to see the code and the hologram there pls.


----------



## corame

YIYIPIG said:


> And the date code
> 
> Again thank you soooooooo much !!!!!!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

ChloeBagAddict said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> Happy New Year and best wishes for 2017!
> Could you please kindly help me authenticate this Marcie bag?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel Blue Silver/gold-Tone Hardware*
> *Item Number: 172461825624
> Seller ID: eamus-catuli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medium-Marcie-Satchel-Blue-Silver-gold-Tone-Hardware-/172461825624*
> 
> I already bought it, without even asking for more pictures; I did not think about checking the authenticity first as I was so excited to have finally found my dream bag that was on my Pinterest for months... Did not cross my mind it could be fake! Quite stupid, I know
> I should receive the bag within the two next weeks, I can add more pictures then, but if you have a hunch already it would ease my mind.
> 
> Thank you for your precious help!



Authentic


----------



## corame

ginaki said:


> Hello and happy new year! Does this one looks ok? TIA!
> 
> Item name chloe paraty
> Item number 152383879547
> Seller chiloe*
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152383879...77e77f3548f&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu



Authentic


----------



## corame

lukesmama said:


> Can you authentic this large Marcie bag please?
> Item Name: Chloé 'Marcie - Large' Leather Satchel, Cashmere Grey -$2,090.00
> Item Number: 272512981861
> Seller: angieitgirl
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...981861?hash=item3f730a1b65:g:ujMAAOSwEzxYdhth



Authentic


----------



## corame

runbarbierun said:


> Hello everyone.. Can anyone help me authentic this? I'm 80% sure it's fake considering it has both a made in italy tag and a made in spain embossing. Her site looks amazingly legit though
> 
> View attachment 3572156
> View attachment 3572157
> View attachment 3572158
> View attachment 3572159
> View attachment 3572160
> View attachment 3572161
> View attachment 3572162
> View attachment 3572164
> View attachment 3572165
> View attachment 3572166



Fake


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> So I am not familiar with the serial code on this.  I asked for hologram and she said they must not have made them during that year????  How old could the bag be?  It looks decent minus the ink stains.  What do you think?  Thanks!!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/201780877798



For sure the bag HAD a hologram but it felt. It happends on Chloe bags most of the time.
The bag is authentic


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> For sure the bag HAD a hologram but it felt. It happends on Chloe bags most of the time.
> The bag is authentic


Thanks so much Corame.  It looks like the only negative is the inside being stained but for a good deal I can live with that


----------



## ChloeBagAddict

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!! You have no idea how relieved I am, you've made my day!!
Have a wonderful weekend and again thank you very, very much; I can fully enjoy my crazy purchase


----------



## lmbee

Hello, I'd be so grateful if someone could let me know their thoughts on this Paraty. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...229850?hash=item2828cd389a:g:G0kAAOSw5cNYdpj-


----------



## iheart_purses

corame said:


> The bag must have come with some cards (always the new wih tags bags come with those cards, 1 has a hologram on), search a little inside.
> I need to see the code and the hologram there pls.


----------



## ginaki

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## YIYIPIG

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you soooooo much Corame!!!!!!!!!


----------



## runbarbierun

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you! Now I wonder if all her other stuff are fake, too. Tsk.


----------



## Hindi830

I won the bag for $455


----------



## corame

lmbee said:


> Hello, I'd be so grateful if someone could let me know their thoughts on this Paraty. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...229850?hash=item2828cd389a:g:G0kAAOSw5cNYdpj-



Authentic


----------



## corame

iheart_purses said:


> View attachment 3573350
> View attachment 3573351
> View attachment 3573352



Great  you found it.
Authentic


----------



## sanas

corame said:


> It looks off, I would pass


Thx. I was mistaken. She doesn't take returns so I started a return with the reason being that it's not authentic. Can you please tell me what about it makes you question the authenticity? I may need to tell ebay if she gives me a hard time with the return. Thank you


----------



## corame

sanas said:


> Thx. I was mistaken. She doesn't take returns so I started a return with the reason being that it's not authentic. Can you please tell me what about it makes you question the authenticity? I may need to tell ebay if she gives me a hard time with the return. Thank you



Ebay wont ask anything, dont worry.
She needs to accept the return, its obligated. Or you could ask her throw a message if she can refund for the bag since it is a fake or she preffers openning a case so you can save time and get your money faster. The case might take long.
We generally dont give hints here because all thise buyers are between us.


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hello,

Can someone help me to authenticate this Chloe Baylee? My concern is that print says "Made in Italy" while inner tag says "Made in Hungary". Thank you! 


Item: Chloe Baylee
Link: N/A
Photos:



	

		
			
		

		
	
i


----------



## bagloverny

*Can someone please help authenticate this Chloe bag? Many thanks!

Item Name: CHLOÉ Cement Pink Mini Drew Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag
Item Number: 152399125612
Seller ID: bespoke_sweet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Cemen...125612?hash=item237bb21c6c:g:3PYAAOSw9GhYfVWv*


----------



## corame

Ballbreaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help me to authenticate this Chloe Baylee? My concern is that print says "Made in Italy" while inner tag says "Made in Hungary". Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Chloe Baylee
> Link: N/A
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 3576324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576325
> View attachment 3576327
> View attachment 3576328
> View attachment 3576329



Fake


----------



## corame

bagloverny said:


> *Can someone please help authenticate this Chloe bag? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOÉ Cement Pink Mini Drew Leather Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Item Number: 152399125612
> Seller ID: bespoke_sweet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Cemen...125612?hash=item237bb21c6c:g:3PYAAOSw9GhYfVWv*



Authentic


----------



## Hindi830

How can this be???  Look at these two listings...I won the one for $455
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-1-495-00-/201780877798?txnId=0

If you look at the serial code on both listings it's exactly the same.  I have the bag I won in my possession and that is the serial code.  Can there be two bags with the same code or did the person siting the bag that is still listed copy the picture?  I had mine authenticated on here. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Handbag...-Price-1490-/381913758640?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> How can this be???  Look at these two listings...I won the one for $455
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-1-495-00-/201780877798?txnId=0
> 
> If you look at the serial code on both listings it's exactly the same.  I have the bag I won in my possession and that is the serial code.  Can there be two bags with the same code or did the person siting the bag that is still listed copy the picture?  I had mine authenticated on here.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Handbag...-Price-1490-/381913758640?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



Lets talk here since PM messages dont help.
Post your pics here of what you wanted to show me.


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> Lets talk here since PM messages dont help.
> Post your pics here of what you wanted to show me.


Here you go.  What do you think


----------



## Hindi830

Hindi830 said:


> Here you go.  What do you t


----------



## JoieButter

Hey, I'd love some help with an authentication. I just received this and am second guessing myself. 

*Item Name: Chloé Hudson in Pearl Beige*
*Item Number: 02167065
Seller ID: 1679987hua
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152387718283 *


----------



## Ballbreaker

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks so much for the validation! [emoji4]


----------



## bagloverny

*Hi can you please help authenticate this bag? The listing just has stock photos so the seller sent me additional photos which I've attached.  Thanks so much!

Item Name: CHLOE Hudson Shoulder Bag Leather Sienna Red NWT
Item Number: 
282323880335
Seller ID: sbzessin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282323880335?ul_noapp=true
*

*Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hi, please authenticate the Chloe I'd like to purchase?  TIA!!!

Name:  Chloe Paraty
Item #: 252729280269
Seller ID:  valley_greatdeals
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/252729280269


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> Here you go.  What do you think



Can you readd pls more detailed pictures of the bag inside lining, code again, the bag on back and front with the flap on top ...all taken by you in natural light


----------



## corame

JoieButter said:


> Hey, I'd love some help with an authentication. I just received this and am second guessing myself.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Hudson in Pearl Beige*
> *Item Number: 02167065
> Seller ID: 1679987hua
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152387718283 *



Need to see pics from inside lining, close up on all stamps, back and inside print.


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> Here you go.  What do you think



Oh, and at all details it came with


----------



## corame

bagloverny said:


> *Hi can you please help authenticate this bag? The listing just has stock photos so the seller sent me additional photos which I've attached.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Hudson Shoulder Bag Leather Sienna Red NWT
> Item Number:
> 282323880335
> Seller ID: sbzessin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282323880335?ul_noapp=true
> *
> 
> *Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581278
> View attachment 3581279
> View attachment 3581280
> View attachment 3581281
> View attachment 3581282
> View attachment 3581283
> View attachment 3581284
> View attachment 3581285
> View attachment 3581286
> 
> *



Need to see the card as well


----------



## corame

AllthingsLV said:


> Hi, please authenticate the Chloe I'd like to purchase?  TIA!!!
> 
> Name:  Chloe Paraty
> Item #: 252729280269
> Seller ID:  valley_greatdeals
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/252729280269



Fake


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> Oh, and at all details it came with


I had this authenticated on here I was just wondering why the front flap would be so stretched out.  So do you need me to take al those pictures you requested above?


----------



## JoieButter

Here are additional photos. Thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> I had this authenticated on here I was just wondering why the front flap would be so stretched out.  So do you need me to take al those pictures you requested above?



Yes, because it might be the fact that seller stole the pictures from someone else and sold it as good.


----------



## corame

JoieButter said:


> Here are additional photos. Thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## JoieButter

thank you so so much! i really appreciate you taking the time to help me (and everyone else here.) thank you thank you.


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> Yes, because it might be the fact that seller stole the pictures from someone else and sold it as good.


I am not questioning the photos she took or the authenticity.  My concern is why is the front flap hanging so low compared to the back of the bag.  Is this what happens after use?  Here are some pics I just took.  I am wondering if I should return it even though I only paid $455 but it reall my bothers me that it hangs so low.  Thank you!


----------



## bagloverny

Thanks so much for your help so far corame! Unfortunately my previous bags did not work out, so I'm trying again with this Drew and attaching some additional pics from the seller.  Thanks again!
*
Item Name: CHLOÉ Drew mini textured-leather shoulder bag*
*Item Number: *
112258773504
*Seller ID: rostar1973
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112258773504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT










*


----------



## AllthingsLV

corame said:


> Fake



Wow!!  Thanks, I knew it!!!!!


----------



## emma995

please help me authenticate this bag
item name: Chloé mini drew shoulder bag
I can upload further images based on any requests
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Groszek

Hi All Im about to treat myself to my 1st designer bag Chloe large Murcia in nut  . I'd much appreciate if you could help authenticate this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Chlo...1649&clkid=2063808847450931525&_qi=RTM2065538
It's on www.ebay.co.uk
Item number 302189971649
Seller mhan6271
Thank you so much!






Look at this on eBay
Chloe Marcie Handbag 





Sent from my iPad


----------



## mashoune07

Name: Chloe Suede Faye
Seller: FashionPhile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-150538

Hi could you please authenticate this Faye bag?  

Thanks!!!


----------



## mashoune07

Hi sorry another one : 

Name: Chloe Marcie
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-icy-blue-135860

Thanks!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello! Could you please help authenticate this bag? And is this a medium? The dimensions seem smaller than usual.

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Laguna Blue MARCIE Top Handle Crossbody 2Way Bag PURSE W/ Duster
Item Number: 252706606604
Seller: amour_for_couture 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...ssbody-2Way-Bag-PURSE-W-Duster-/252706606604?


----------



## piosavsfan

Nevermind about the above authentication (can't edit/delete it anymore). I realized what my mistake is in terms of this being a top handle bag and not a regular Marcie satchel. I was very confused.


----------



## Kat_tush

Hello! Please could you authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag. I don't have any link, just photos. Many thanks in advance! Kat


----------



## pbmuffin

Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
*Item Name: *
Chloé Marcie Leather Medium Crossbody Bag Grey / Gray Shoulder Strap Handbag
*Item Number: 282316467410
Seller ID: rodessa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...622161&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282236824524


























Thanks again! *


----------



## corame

Hindi830 said:


> View attachment 3582946
> View attachment 3582945
> View attachment 3582944
> View attachment 3582947
> View attachment 3582948
> View attachment 3582949
> View attachment 3582950
> 
> I am not questioning the photos she took or the authenticity.  My concern is why is the front flap hanging so low compared to the back of the bag.  Is this what happens after use?  Here are some pics I just took.  I am wondering if I should return it even though I only paid $455 but it reall my bothers me that it hangs so low.  Thank you!



Yes, after usage this happends...


----------



## corame

bagloverny said:


> Thanks so much for your help so far corame! Unfortunately my previous bags did not work out, so I'm trying again with this Drew and attaching some additional pics from the seller.  Thanks again!
> *
> Item Name: CHLOÉ Drew mini textured-leather shoulder bag*
> *Item Number: *
> 112258773504
> *Seller ID: rostar1973
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112258773504?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3582954
> View attachment 3582955
> View attachment 3582956
> View attachment 3582957
> View attachment 3582958
> View attachment 3582959
> View attachment 3582960
> View attachment 3582961
> View attachment 3582963
> *



Authentic


----------



## corame

emma995 said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> item name: Chloé mini drew shoulder bag
> I can upload further images based on any requests
> Thanks a lot in advance
> View attachment 3583045
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583046
> View attachment 3583047
> View attachment 3583049



Pics not clear and far from enough.
Need inside, lining, details, stamps, cards, hologram etc.


----------



## corame

Groszek said:


> Hi All Im about to treat myself to my 1st designer bag Chloe large Murcia in nut  . I'd much appreciate if you could help authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Chlo...1649&clkid=2063808847450931525&_qi=RTM2065538
> It's on www.ebay.co.uk
> Item number 302189971649
> Seller mhan6271
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this on eBay
> Chloe Marcie Handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Pictures not enough. Need clear inside pics of lining, codes, hologram, back of the cards pls.


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Name: Chloe Suede Faye
> Seller: FashionPhile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-150538
> 
> Hi could you please authenticate this Faye bag?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi sorry another one :
> 
> Name: Chloe Marcie
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-icy-blue-135860
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Kat_tush said:


> View attachment 3583534
> View attachment 3583535
> View attachment 3583536
> View attachment 3583537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Please could you authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag. I don't have any link, just photos. Many thanks in advance! Kat



Your pics are very unclear and not enough.


----------



## corame

pbmuffin said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thanks in advance!
> *Item Name: *
> Chloé Marcie Leather Medium Crossbody Bag Grey / Gray Shoulder Strap Handbag
> *Item Number: 282316467410
> Seller ID: rodessa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...622161&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=282236824524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! *



Authentic


----------



## pbmuffin

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## Hindi830

corame said:


> Yes, after usage this happends...


I ended up returning it because I just couldn't get past how far down it went down


----------



## bagloverny

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## emma995

corame said:


> Pics not clear and far from enough.
> Need inside, lining, details, stamps, cards, hologram etc.


thanks for your reply. I've tried to put everything together, here we go:


----------



## corame

emma995 said:


> thanks for your reply. I've tried to put everything together, here we go:
> View attachment 3583777
> 
> View attachment 3583781
> View attachment 3583782
> 
> View attachment 3583785
> 
> View attachment 3583787
> View attachment 3583792
> View attachment 3583793
> View attachment 3583794
> View attachment 3583907



Authentic


----------



## Kt119

Hello guys, 

Fairly new to Chloe, I wanted to get my mom a 2jours for her birthday. I found a seller but seems a bit suspect given there is no stitched serial number beneath the hologram sticker, and the strap comes wrapped in plastic... Please help authenticate this!


----------



## corame

Kt119 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Fairly new to Chloe, I wanted to get my mom a 2jours for her birthday. I found a seller but seems a bit suspect given there is no stitched serial number beneath the hologram sticker, and the strap comes wrapped in plastic... Please help authenticate this!
> 
> View attachment 3584793
> View attachment 3584800
> View attachment 3584795
> View attachment 3584797
> View attachment 3584794
> View attachment 3584799
> View attachment 3584796
> View attachment 3584792
> View attachment 3584798



This is a Fendi, not a Chloe.
Check Fendi Thread


----------



## Kt119

Omg!! I'm so sorry, this is what happens when I post during lunch hour. Was looking to authenticate a chloe as well.￼
So sorry and thanks for bringing it to my attention Corame!


----------



## Kat_tush

corame said:


> Your pics are very unclear and not enough.


Hi again! Finally, I got more photos from the seller. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## CameronFrye

Hi could anyone help authenticate this Marcie hobo? I've received it this morning and the thing that's making me twitchy is that the Chloe embossing to the front flap seems so shallow as to be almost  invisible. I'd 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















	

		
			
		

		
	
 expected it to be deeper. Never had a Chloe though so I hope I've not been scammed.


----------



## CameronFrye

Card that came with it


----------



## citronella

Is this Chloe Drew a fake? 

The seller includes ID and dustbag, but I'm confused by the stitching underneath the flap. 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP! 

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/chloe-drew-tasche-189214312/


----------



## corame

Kat_tush said:


> Hi again! Finally, I got more photos from the seller. Thank you so much in advance!



Fake


----------



## corame

CameronFrye said:


> Card that came with it



This is authentic.
No worry, that is not fade, that is a simple stamp.


----------



## corame

citronella said:


> Is this Chloe Drew a fake?
> 
> The seller includes ID and dustbag, but I'm confused by the stitching underneath the flap.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!
> 
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/chloe-drew-tasche-189214312/



F A K E


----------



## inna pietkova

please help me authenticate this bag
item name: Chloé python
https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/sumka-shloe-IDp6bYo.html#17fbd4d55b
Thanks a lot in advance
No serial number


----------



## ginaki

Hello! Does it seem ok? Thank you so much!

Item name CHLOE SASKIA TOTE BAG - LEATHER HANDBAG - USED ONCE
Item number 192088377673
Seller eyepinhole 

Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-SASKI...377673?hash=item2cb95c0949:g:2~oAAOSw-0xYij8R


----------



## darlinga

I usually frequent LV. My first Chloe. Recently purchased from an online consignment shop. No dustbag was included. It's a heavy bag and the leather seems very thick and supple. I don't know how to read the serial number. Is it the color nut? Authentic? Thank you!!!


----------



## corame

inna pietkova said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> item name: Chloé python
> https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/sumka-shloe-IDp6bYo.html#17fbd4d55b
> Thanks a lot in advance
> No serial number



It looks off.


----------



## corame

ginaki said:


> Hello! Does it seem ok? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name CHLOE SASKIA TOTE BAG - LEATHER HANDBAG - USED ONCE
> Item number 192088377673
> Seller eyepinhole
> 
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-SASKI...377673?hash=item2cb95c0949:g:2~oAAOSw-0xYij8R



Authentic


----------



## corame

darlinga said:


> View attachment 3590373
> View attachment 3590374
> View attachment 3590375
> View attachment 3590376
> View attachment 3590377
> View attachment 3590378
> View attachment 3590379
> 
> 
> I usually frequent LV. My first Chloe. Recently purchased from an online consignment shop. No dustbag was included. It's a heavy bag and the leather seems very thick and supple. I don't know how to read the serial number. Is it the color nut? Authentic? Thank you!!!



Authentic


----------



## ginaki

Thank you!


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## darlinga

Thank you so very much! 


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## Jin222

Hi please help me authenticate this Chloe small paraty bag? 
Item name: Chloe small paraty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG] 
http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/Jinni_Ni/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Gazzie

Hello, I'm a newbie. I would like to authenticate the following bag please:
*ITEM NAME:*  Chloe 100% Leather Paddington Bag Tote Handbag Purse
*ITEM #:*  132059508533
*SELLER ID#:*  hjhearti
*LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-100-L...3v8yW%2BfLC4ysTLeF8fA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!


----------



## Gazzie

Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.

*Item Name:  *Authentic Chloe’ Paddington Beige Patent Leather Hobo Handbag
*Item Number:*  112281528556
*Seller ID:*  pogorzalki12
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/112281528556?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Vittfarne

Hi
Found this on a flea market.
I was suprised of its qulity and weight.
Can somebody tell me if it is a real Chloé and from what year.

Regards Ingvar


----------



## Gazzie

*Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.

ITEM NAME:*  Authentic CHLOE Bay Handbag Tote Bag Leather Ivory Gold Italy
*ITEM ID#:*  232164305781
*SELLER ID#:*  fashionfanatic24-7
*LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...305781?hash=item360e122b75:g:4vcAAOSw4GVYRIdF


----------



## Saltyseabiscuit

Hello, can you please authenticate this Paraty please? Thanks!!
*Item Name: NWT CHLOE Authentic Gray Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 152398996617
Seller ID: blossomstore2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHLOE-A...996617?hash=item237bb02489:g:aKEAAOSwZQRYfTrb*


----------



## corame

Jin222 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this Chloe small paraty bag?
> Item name: Chloe small paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url][/IMG]
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/Jinni_Ni/library/?view=recent&page=1
> View attachment 3591720
> View attachment 3591721
> View attachment 3591722
> View attachment 3591724
> View attachment 3591725
> View attachment 3591726
> View attachment 3591728
> View attachment 3591730
> View attachment 3591731
> View attachment 3591732



Authentic


----------



## corame

Gazzie said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie. I would like to authenticate the following bag please:
> *ITEM NAME:*  Chloe 100% Leather Paddington Bag Tote Handbag Purse
> *ITEM #:*  132059508533
> *SELLER ID#:*  hjhearti
> *LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-100-L...3v8yW%2BfLC4ysTLeF8fA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!!



This is a fake )
No wonder why nobody bid on it and you got it for 27$.


----------



## corame

Gazzie said:


> Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name:  *Authentic Chloe’ Paddington Beige Patent Leather Hobo Handbag
> *Item Number:*  112281528556
> *Seller ID:*  pogorzalki12
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/112281528556?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Not authentic


----------



## corame

Vittfarne said:


> Hi
> Found this on a flea market.
> I was suprised of its qulity and weight.
> Can somebody tell me if it is a real Chloé and from what year.
> 
> Regards Ingvar



Pics not enough. Need extra from inside lining, details, code, cards etc.


----------



## corame

Gazzie said:


> *Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.
> 
> ITEM NAME:*  Authentic CHLOE Bay Handbag Tote Bag Leather Ivory Gold Italy
> *ITEM ID#:*  232164305781
> *SELLER ID#:*  fashionfanatic24-7
> *LINK:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...305781?hash=item360e122b75:g:4vcAAOSw4GVYRIdF



Not authentic


----------



## corame

Saltyseabiscuit said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Paraty please? Thanks!!
> *Item Name: NWT CHLOE Authentic Gray Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 152398996617
> Seller ID: blossomstore2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CHLOE-A...996617?hash=item237bb02489:g:aKEAAOSwZQRYfTrb*



Authentic


----------



## Jin222

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Saltyseabiscuit

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## Jklfam

Hi!

Could you give your opinion on whether you think this Chloe Marcie in tan is genuine? Thank you.


----------



## Jklfam

Here are the last two pics. Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Jklfam said:


> Here are the last two pics. Thank you so much!



It looks authentic, yes


----------



## Jklfam

corame said:


> It looks authentic, yes


Thank you so much! Really appreciate it. Have a wonderful evening and great day tomorrow


----------



## Melissango

Hello!  I am new to TPF and completely lost! I just purchased a Chloe Drew Mini handbag in cement pink from eBay and am hoping to have someone here help authenticate it.  I'm not sure if I am even posting on the right thread so I apologize in advance if I'm breaking any rules.  Any direction and help you can provide will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Gazzie

corame said:


> This is a fake )
> No wonder why nobody bid on it and you got it for 27$.


LOL, Thank you.


----------



## mashoune07

Hi! Could you please authenticate this Drew?

Thank you  

Seller: Fashionphile
Model: Chloe Drew
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-misty-rose-151461


----------



## Melissango

Melissango said:


> Hello!  I am new to TPF and completely lost! I just purchased a Chloe Drew Mini handbag in cement pink from eBay and am hoping to have someone here help authenticate it.  I'm not sure if I am even posting on the right thread so I apologize in advance if I'm breaking any rules.  Any direction and help you can provide will be greatly appreciated!!



Here is the link to the eBay listing:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427


----------



## Gazzie

Hi:
Would you please check this bag for authentication?  Thank you.

Item Name:  CHLOE Authentic Blue Gray Leather Medium Paddington Shoulder Handbag
Item ID#:  172514413207
Seller  ID:  scullypete
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172514413207?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Est322

Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.

*Item Name:  *Authentic CHLOE Paddington Tan Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag With Padlock & Key
*Item Number:* 332106100837
*Seller ID:* eva4652


----------



## Zizititi

Hello, could you please help authenticate this mini drew bag which I bought from a reseller in Italy.  Thankyou very much for your time


----------



## darlin404

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1750-Chloe-...3238118&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=112258773504

Can someone please authenticate this for me.


----------



## corame

Melissango said:


> Hello!  I am new to TPF and completely lost! I just purchased a Chloe Drew Mini handbag in cement pink from eBay and am hoping to have someone here help authenticate it.  I'm not sure if I am even posting on the right thread so I apologize in advance if I'm breaking any rules.  Any direction and help you can provide will be greatly appreciated!!



Authentic.
Next time use the correct format and add the auction link as well.


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this Drew?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Model: Chloe Drew
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-misty-rose-151461



Authentic


----------



## corame

Gazzie said:


> Hi:
> Would you please check this bag for authentication?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:  CHLOE Authentic Blue Gray Leather Medium Paddington Shoulder Handbag
> Item ID#:  172514413207
> Seller  ID:  scullypete
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172514413207?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Need to see the code,hologram(if she still have it) and cards inside that tag.


----------



## corame

Est322 said:


> View attachment 3596639
> View attachment 3596638
> View attachment 3596637
> View attachment 3596636
> View attachment 3596639
> View attachment 3596630
> View attachment 3596631
> View attachment 3596632
> View attachment 3596633
> View attachment 3596634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I would like to get this bag authenticated please. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name:  *Authentic CHLOE Paddington Tan Leather Handbag Shoulder Bag With Padlock & Key
> *Item Number:* 332106100837
> *Seller ID:* eva4652



Auction link


----------



## corame

Zizititi said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this mini drew bag which I bought from a reseller in Italy.  Thankyou very much for your time



Fake


----------



## corame

darlin404 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1750-Chloe-...3238118&pid=100011&rk=3&rkt=8&sd=112258773504
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me.



Photos are definetly not enough


----------



## Melissango

corame said:


> Authentic.
> Next time use the correct format and add the auction link as well.


Hi Corame,
Thank you so much for your response! I will do that moving forward. So the reason why I reached out is because the noticeable difference in the stitching on the side of the purse. The first photo is from the seller. The second, third, and fourth photos is from the actual bag from Nordstrom. As you can see in the first photo from the seller, the stitching does not go over the grey piping. But on the last three photos from Nordstrom, the stitching goes over the grey piping. Am I being paranoid?  Here is the link to the listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427


----------



## Jklfam

Hello Corame,

You have been so helpful in the past with help authenticating the Marcie. What is your opinion of this one? Thank you very much in advance. 

Item name: Chloe Marcie


----------



## Jklfam

Last one


----------



## Leto

Hello Corame,
Could you please take a look at the item I just received? My own research determined this is a June Bow Clutch and sold around 2011. The inside leather is buttery soft!

Thank you in advance!

Name: Chloe Clutch -  Vintage
Item number: 192094016312
Seller ID: Alic4237
Link: http://www.m.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Clut...3D311788598615&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Here are some additional pictures I took myself:


----------



## Jklfam

Hi corame,

For the Chloe Marcie, one last photo of the serial number. Thank you very much.


----------



## Minhquan0908

Dear authenticator, 

Please help me authenticate this Chloe Faye Backpack. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Est322

corame said:


> Auction link



Hey corame,actually I'm not sure this should be sent out or not because it's my eBay sign in link,anywhere I'm still post it out . Thank you 
Auction link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...1XLkdYs56U9LTPJmkzuVI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Aloha Tiare

*Aloha!  I am new to the Chloe forum and have just purchased my first Chloe Mini Drew bag on ebay.  I would be ever so grateful if you could please let me know if it looks authentic.  The seller said she purchased it on Net-a-Porter late last year.  I asked for a copy of the order confirmation and the seller sent me a screenshot of it.  I have attached it along with the pictures of the bag.  Thank you so much for your help in advance!    I really appreciate it!!

Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini Motty Grey
Item Number:  272548481221

Seller ID: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/damour93?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754']damour93

Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/272548481221?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT






	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/URL]*


----------



## Zizititi

corame said:


> Fake


Thankyou very much for your time, may I bother you and ask which detail is the easiest to tell it's fake because the seller is denying to refund to me so I have to prove her. I'm so sorry for this inconvenience, thanks so much and hope you can help


----------



## k5ml3k

Helllloo!! I'm so excited to have scored this item but of course, need to make sure that it's authentic [emoji5] if i could get help authenticating this item, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!! 

Item: CHLOE Black Leather Suzanna Studded Ankle Boots Size 5.5/36
Item #: 117531
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html


----------



## JuliaA

Hi! I finally went ahead and adopted a Chloé, after years of opting for Celiné and then suddenly falling head over heals for gorgeous Faye. Or at least I hope she´s a Faye...yikes. Got her from a well known swedish auction house, holding my breath a bit they (and I) got it right. Would be very grateful if you had the time to have a look at what I´m hoping is true love 
Kind regards,
Julia


----------



## JuliaA

JuliaA said:


> Hi! I finally went ahead and adopted a Chloé, after years of opting for Celiné and then suddenly falling head over heals for gorgeous Faye. Or at least I hope she´s a Faye...yikes. Got her from a well known swedish auction house, holding my breath a bit they (and I) got it right. Would be very grateful if someone had the time to have a look at what I´m hoping is true love
> Kind regards,
> Julia



Oh, forgot this!


----------



## corame

Melissango said:


> Hi Corame,
> Thank you so much for your response! I will do that moving forward. So the reason why I reached out is because the noticeable difference in the stitching on the side of the purse. The first photo is from the seller. The second, third, and fourth photos is from the actual bag from Nordstrom. As you can see in the first photo from the seller, the stitching does not go over the grey piping. But on the last three photos from Nordstrom, the stitching goes over the grey piping. Am I being paranoid?  Here is the link to the listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427



My Chloe drew has that stitching over the edge. Maybe the Nordstrom bag is a fake ? It happend for the bags to be exchanged at the big retail shops. 
I got mine in Chloe dirrect shop, so I'm positive it's authentic.
Do you have both bags in your posession? 
Pls post photos with them separately(atach them in a link so I can see them dirrectly pls, maybe use photobucket or something) because the posts will be too big if you post all here.


----------



## corame

Jklfam said:


> Hello Corame,
> 
> You have been so helpful in the past with help authenticating the Marcie. What is your opinion of this one? Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie



It looks good.


----------



## corame

Leto said:


> Hello Corame,
> Could you please take a look at the item I just received? My own research determined this is a June Bow Clutch and sold around 2011. The inside leather is buttery soft!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: Chloe Clutch -  Vintage
> Item number: 192094016312
> Seller ID: Alic4237
> Link: http://www.m.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Clut...3D311788598615&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Here are some additional pictures I took myself:
> 
> View attachment 3599596
> 
> View attachment 3599597
> 
> View attachment 3599603
> 
> View attachment 3599609



Correct. Verrryy nice. Love it.
Authentic


----------



## corame

Est322 said:


> Hey corame,actually I'm not sure this should be sent out or not because it's my eBay sign in link,anywhere I'm still post it out . Thank you
> Auction link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...1XLkdYs56U9LTPJmkzuVI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



There is no sign visible, dont worry.
This is fake


----------



## corame

Aloha Tiare said:


> *Aloha!  I am new to the Chloe forum and have just purchased my first Chloe Mini Drew bag on ebay.  I would be ever so grateful if you could please let me know if it looks authentic.  The seller said she purchased it on Net-a-Porter late last year.  I asked for a copy of the order confirmation and the seller sent me a screenshot of it.  I have attached it along with the pictures of the bag.  Thank you so much for your help in advance!    I really appreciate it!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini Motty Grey
> Item Number:  272548481221
> 
> Seller ID: [URL='http://www.ebay.com/usr/damour93?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754']damour93
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.com/itm/272548481221?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> View attachment 3600385
> View attachment 3600387
> 
> View attachment 3600385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]*



Your pics are not visible.
Pls attach them at their highest resolution (ALL) and I need extra pics. Close look of sides, prints, lining.


----------



## corame

Zizititi said:


> Thankyou very much for your time, may I bother you and ask which detail is the easiest to tell it's fake because the seller is denying to refund to me so I have to prove her. I'm so sorry for this inconvenience, thanks so much and hope you can help



Sellers generally should just do as buyers say. You can just tell her you changed your mind and want the money back. Why so many explanations? We dont give hints here as most of those sellers are between us, here.
The print and front details look off.


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Helllloo!! I'm so excited to have scored this item but of course, need to make sure that it's authentic [emoji5] if i could get help authenticating this item, I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: CHLOE Black Leather Suzanna Studded Ankle Boots Size 5.5/36
> Item #: 117531
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-black-leather-suzanna-studded-ankle-boots-size-5-5-36.html



I'm currently not authenticating shoes.
I need more research before I start doing this.
Sorry. Not able to help you.


----------



## corame

JuliaA said:


> Hi! I finally went ahead and adopted a Chloé, after years of opting for Celiné and then suddenly falling head over heals for gorgeous Faye. Or at least I hope she´s a Faye...yikes. Got her from a well known swedish auction house, holding my breath a bit they (and I) got it right. Would be very grateful if you had the time to have a look at what I´m hoping is true love
> Kind regards,
> Julia



I need all the pics in day light and close look for all prints etc.


----------



## JuliaA

corame said:


> I need all the pics in day light and close look for all prints etc.


Thank you for your response! I´ll take new pictures in daylight and better pics of the prints first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> I'm currently not authenticating shoes.
> I need more research before I start doing this.
> Sorry. Not able to help you.



Sorry, it's my first time here. Is there anyone that can authenticate this? I'm not sure if there are other authenticators [emoji85]


----------



## Leto

corame said:


> Correct. Verrryy nice. Love it.
> Authentic



Thank you so much! I love it [emoji7]


----------



## JuliaA

View attachment 3602142
View attachment 3602143
View attachment 3602144
View attachment 3602145


corame said:


> I need all the pics in day light and close look for all prints etc.


Finally daylight up north, hope these pics are better  Thank you so much for looking at them! (I took lots and lots of pics of the hologram-sticker, and all of them have some kind of shadow on them, it´s located on the inside of the inner pocket with the zipper, the attached pic is the one with least shadow on it)


----------



## Melissango

corame said:


> My Chloe drew has that stitching over the edge. Maybe the Nordstrom bag is a fake ? It happend for the bags to be exchanged at the big retail shops.
> I got mine in Chloe dirrect shop, so I'm positive it's authentic.
> Do you have both bags in your posession?
> Pls post photos with them separately(atach them in a link so I can see them dirrectly pls, maybe use photobucket or something) because the posts will be too big if you post all here.



Hi Corame,
Sorry for the confusion!

The Chloe that has the stitching over the edges is the bag I got from Nordstrom. 

The bag that the seller is sending to me from the auction on eBay does not.  It's the 3rd photo on this listing. 

Here is the link to the eBay listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427 

Please let me know if you need any more photos or link. Thank you sooooo very much for all your help!


----------



## NashsMom

Can someone please help me authenticate this chloe large marcie satchel, please i spent a lot of money on it for my daughter. The numbers match on the hologram and on the card's hologram, i just want to be sure. 
*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Marcie Large Satchel
Link (if available):* n/a
*Photos 


 

 *



*

 

 

 *


----------



## corame

k5ml3k said:


> Sorry, it's my first time here. Is there anyone that can authenticate this? I'm not sure if there are other authenticators [emoji85]



It might be a thread for shoes on this forum. You need to search.


----------



## k5ml3k

corame said:


> It might be a thread for shoes on this forum. You need to search.



Will do, thank you so much!!


----------



## corame

JuliaA said:


> View attachment 3602142
> View attachment 3602143
> View attachment 3602144
> View attachment 3602145
> 
> Finally daylight up north, hope these pics are better  Thank you so much for looking at them! (I took lots and lots of pics of the hologram-sticker, and all of them have some kind of shadow on them, it´s located on the inside of the inner pocket with the zipper, the attached pic is the one with least shadow on it)
> View attachment 3602148
> View attachment 3602149
> View attachment 3602150
> View attachment 3602151
> View attachment 3602152
> View attachment 3602153
> View attachment 3602154
> View attachment 3602155
> View attachment 3602156
> View attachment 3602157



It looks authentic


----------



## corame

Melissango said:


> Hi Corame,
> Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> The Chloe that has the stitching over the edges is the bag I got from Nordstrom.
> 
> The bag that the seller is sending to me from the auction on eBay does not.  It's the 3rd photo on this listing.
> 
> Here is the link to the eBay listing. https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more photos or link. Thank you sooooo very much for all your help!



I see thay. Its werid.
The bag looks veeerrrryyyy good, all its details seem to show its authentic.
Do you have the bag in your posession?


----------



## corame

NashsMom said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this chloe large marcie satchel, please i spent a lot of money on it for my daughter. The numbers match on the hologram and on the card's hologram, i just want to be sure.
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Marcie Large Satchel
> Link (if available):* n/a
> *Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 3603031
> View attachment 3603032
> View attachment 3603030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Authentic


----------



## Melissango

corame said:


> I see thay. Its werid.
> The bag looks veeerrrryyyy good, all its details seem to show its authentic.
> Do you have the bag in your posession?


 I absolutely agree!  I was examining every square inch until I noticed the stitching on the sides didn't line up. So I ordered the bag from Nordstrom in the same color so that I can do a side by side comparison. 
The eBay bag will arrive tomorrow. I will do a side by side comparison and reply to this post with additional pictures. Thank you Corame!!


----------



## JuliaA

corame said:


> It looks authentic


Yeay, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jmc3007

Melissango said:


> I absolutely agree!  I was examining every square inch until I noticed the stitching on the sides didn't line up. So I ordered the bag from Nordstrom in the same color so that I can do a side by side comparison.
> The eBay bag will arrive tomorrow. I will do a side by side comparison and reply to this post with additional pictures. Thank you Corame!!


sometimes photos aren't adequate and you have to resort to a side by side comparison, then the differences become night and day. the thread color from eBay is also much darker. I also think the suede color at interior is a little off. the and lastly the continuous stitching over the glazing detail as you pointed out, both my Drew(s) share this same feature. on its own, not so easy to distinguish... don't forget the texture and smell test when you receive it. just my two cents...


----------



## corame

It might be that the seller stole the photos or use other bag but sends another. You never know ) 
But indeed, these days fakes have become better and better.
Lucky we have this forum.
Text us, I'm curious to see what bag you receive


----------



## NashsMom

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## coloradogirlie

Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie? I just purchased it on ebay. The zipper on the bag is broken and doesn't stay connected (if that makes sense). I've included pictures of the zipper at the end. Also the bag seems very flattened - unlike the bags I've held in stores. Thanks for your help ladies!

View media item 2001View media item 2000View media item 1998View media item 1997
here are photos that show the zipper and how the bag doesn't seem very structured

View media item 1996View media item 1995View media item 1993View media item 1992


----------



## corame

coloradogirlie said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie? I just purchased it on ebay. The zipper on the bag is broken and doesn't stay connected (if that makes sense). I've included pictures of the zipper at the end. Also the bag seems very flattened - unlike the bags I've held in stores. Thanks for your help ladies!
> 
> View media item 2001View media item 2000View media item 1998View media item 1997
> here are photos that show the zipper and how the bag doesn't seem very structured
> 
> View media item 1996View media item 1995View media item 1993View media item 1992



I cant see the pictures


----------



## Melissango

jmc3007 said:


> sometimes photos aren't adequate and you have to resort to a side by side comparison, then the differences become night and day. the thread color from eBay is also much darker. I also think the suede color at interior is a little off. the and lastly the continuous stitching over the glazing detail as you pointed out, both my Drew(s) share this same feature. on its own, not so easy to distinguish... don't forget the texture and smell test when you receive it. just my two cents...



Hi Jmc3007- thank you so much for your input! I am new to this forum and also new to the Chloe Handbags line. I didn't feel right after I made my purchase so I thought I get a second opinion from the experts!  I was just browsing on eBay and to my upsetting surprised, I found an identical listing with the exact same photos from a U.S seller!  The seller I purchased from lives in Canada. How is that even possible?  I am so upset right now. I feel like I've been scammed. 

I purchased directly through Paypal as the seller offered me a lower deal. What do you think my chances are of getting a refund?

Canada seller listing (the bag I bought) link  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427 
U.S. seller listing link https://www.ebay.com/itm/182451574457


----------



## Melissango

corame said:


> It might be that the seller stole the photos or use other bag but sends another. You never know )
> But indeed, these days fakes have become better and better.
> Lucky we have this forum.
> Text us, I'm curious to see what bag you receive


 
Hi Corame - you are definitely right! The quality of fakes are becoming harder and harder to tell just by looking at pictures. I was on eBay and I found an identical listing by a diff seller! They were the same exact pictures! I just responded to my original post And included links of both listings. I feel like I've been scammed. 

I purchased this bag directly through paypal because the seller was able to offer a better deal. What do you think my chances are
Of getting my money back? Am I screwed?


----------



## Est322

corame said:


> There is no sign visible, dont worry.
> This is fake


Thank you corame, and thank you for your time too.


----------



## coloradogirlie

corame said:


> I cant see the pictures



Sorry about the picture! I am not sure why they aren't working, but here they are again.





















What has me concerned is the zipper on this purse and also the way that it collapses. Here are some pictures of the zipper area. The zipper sides are not attached when the purse is not zipped up. I can't tell if this just means the zipper is broken or what the problem may be.









It looks relatively normal when it is zipped up, but it doesn't close all the way.


----------



## jmc3007

Melissango said:


> Hi Jmc3007- thank you so much for your input! I am new to this forum and also new to the Chloe Handbags line. I didn't feel right after I made my purchase so I thought I get a second opinion from the experts!  I was just browsing on eBay and to my upsetting surprised, I found an identical listing with the exact same photos from a U.S seller!  The seller I purchased from lives in Canada. How is that even possible?  I am so upset right now. I feel like I've been scammed.
> 
> I purchased directly through Paypal as the seller offered me a lower deal. What do you think my chances are of getting a refund?
> 
> Canada seller listing (the bag I bought) link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322409081427
> U.S. seller listing link https://www.ebay.com/itm/182451574457


PayPal offers protection as long as you didn't use friends and family as payment, follow their instructions to request return. Do a compare and contrast with both and proceed from there.


----------



## Melissango

jmc3007 said:


> PayPal offers protection as long as you didn't use friends and family as payment, follow their instructions to request return. Do a compare and contrast with both and proceed from there.



Thank you so much for your guidance!  The eBay bag is scheduled to be delivered today. I will do a side by side comparison and will be posting those pictures to this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Melissango

Melissango said:


> Thank you so much for your guidance!  The eBay bag is scheduled to be delivered today. I will do a side by side comparison and will be posting those pictures to this thread. Thank you!


So Paypal recommends working it out with the seller first before opening a case.  I reached out to the seller and she was extremely angry even to the point of threatening me.  I'm not sure how to deal with this.  She seems crazy and probably capable.  Should I report her to the authorities?


----------



## Melissango

Melissango said:


> So Paypal recommends working it out with the seller first before opening a case.  I reached out to the seller and she was extremely angry even to the point of threatening me.  I'm not sure how to deal with this.  She seems crazy and probably capable.  Should I report her to the authorities?
> 
> View attachment 3604899


She even had the audacity to say that my YSL bags are fake.  There is no merit to that because I bought my bag from Nordstrom and my buyer already got that authenticated.  She seems very spiteful for selling me a replica and is now caught.


----------



## Melissango

Melissango said:


> She even had the audacity to say that my YSL bags are fake.  There is no merit to that because I bought my bag from Nordstrom and my buyer already got that authenticated.  She seems very spiteful for selling me a replica and is now caught.



The bag was delivered today and it is absolutely FAKE!  I will say that it's a good replica but the fake bag feels cheap and the hardware is a lot more yellow than the real one. The threading is also off. Particularly the threading that is on the side so of the bags. 
Even the dust bags and tags are different colors. 

Left purse: eBay 
Right Purse:  Nordstrom


----------



## Melissango

Melissango said:


> The bag was delivered today and it is absolutely FAKE!  I will say that it's a good replica but the fake bag feels cheap and the hardware is a lot more yellow than the real one. The threading is also off. Particularly the threading that is on the side so of the bags.
> Even the dust bags and tags are different colors.
> 
> Left purse: eBay
> Right Purse:  Nordstrom


----------



## raw89

Hi Carome,

Would you mind Authenticating this Chloe Drew Bag for me? It is on the Australian eBay.
The seller is guaranteeing the Authenticity and that it is still brand new with the retail tag 'Please note Returns will only be accepted if this tag remains attached' still attached, and a copy of the invoice is coming with purchase from CultStatus.com.au 

I've asked for a picture of the Serial Number, inside the bag, but as the Auction is almost ending in 5 hours I don't know whether I will get it in time and be able to get a response on PurseForum before it ends.

I know I can go through PayPal and get money back if it is not authentic but was obviously hoping to save the hassle.

Thanks in advance 
*
Item Name:  *CHLOE DREW MEDIUM SHOULDER CHAIN BAG GINGERBREAD BNWT
*Item Number:  *302215135112*
Seller ID:  *saroma_1 
*Link: * http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215135112?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

coloradogirlie said:


> Sorry about the picture! I am not sure why they aren't working, but here they are again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has me concerned is the zipper on this purse and also the way that it collapses. Here are some pictures of the zipper area. The zipper sides are not attached when the purse is not zipped up. I can't tell if this just means the zipper is broken or what the problem may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks relatively normal when it is zipped up, but it doesn't close all the way.



Fake


----------



## corame

raw89 said:


> Hi Carome,
> 
> Would you mind Authenticating this Chloe Drew Bag for me? It is on the Australian eBay.
> The seller is guaranteeing the Authenticity and that it is still brand new with the retail tag 'Please note Returns will only be accepted if this tag remains attached' still attached, and a copy of the invoice is coming with purchase from CultStatus.com.au
> 
> I've asked for a picture of the Serial Number, inside the bag, but as the Auction is almost ending in 5 hours I don't know whether I will get it in time and be able to get a response on PurseForum before it ends.
> 
> I know I can go through PayPal and get money back if it is not authentic but was obviously hoping to save the hassle.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *
> Item Name:  *CHLOE DREW MEDIUM SHOULDER CHAIN BAG GINGERBREAD BNWT
> *Item Number:  *302215135112*
> Seller ID:  *saroma_1
> *Link: * http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/302215135112?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Oh, thats very haaard to tell. I dont see any clue picture with code hologram prints sides etc.
So if you want it, buy it and then you return it. Anyway the seller must pay for return shipping cost.


----------



## jmc3007

Melissango said:


> Thank you so much for your guidance!  The eBay bag is scheduled to be delivered today. I will do a side by side comparison and will be posting those pictures to this thread. Thank you!


I pm'ed you. Check your inbox


----------



## northernbirdie

Could you have a look at this bag for me please. I really want it to be genuine as I've been drooling over it for a few days  

Item. Name: Chloe marcie handbag
Item ID: 172508299732
Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172508299732&globalID=EBAY-GB
Seller ID: betsyboohaberdashery


----------



## corame

northernbirdie said:


> Could you have a look at this bag for me please. I really want it to be genuine as I've been drooling over it for a few days
> 
> Item. Name: Chloe marcie handbag
> Item ID: 172508299732
> Item link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=172508299732&globalID=EBAY-GB
> Seller ID: betsyboohaberdashery



Authentic


----------



## northernbirdie

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you for replying so quickly, I've just had my offer accepted, she's now mine! So happy


----------



## Aloha Tiare

corame said:


> Your pics are not visible.
> Pls attach them at their highest resolution (ALL) and I need extra pics. Close look of sides, prints, lining.


Thank you so much for getting back to me.  I received the bag and I took my own pictures...  please let me know if  you would like me to take pictures of anything else.


corame said:


> Your pics are not visible.
> Pls attach them at their highest resolution (ALL) and I need extra pics. Close look of sides, prints, lining.


----------



## Aloha Tiare

Aloha again...  here are the pics I took myself...  please let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much again!!


----------



## TessaWw

Chloé drew small 
Link; http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...saging&utm_medium=email&utm_source=systemmail

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## kimchiwoosh

Have been looking for this See By Chloé paige bag - but not convinced that this is the real deal as the dust bag is from Chloé? Thought See By Chloé have their own dust bags... but anyway, could you help authenticate this as well? Much appreciated!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192102705884?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## corame

Aloha Tiare said:


> Aloha again...  here are the pics I took myself...  please let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much again!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

TessaWw said:


> Chloé drew small
> Link; http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...saging&utm_medium=email&utm_source=systemmail
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!



Need to see pictures with both sides of the bag and a clear photo of the hologram pls


----------



## corame

kimchiwoosh said:


> Have been looking for this See By Chloé paige bag - but not convinced that this is the real deal as the dust bag is from Chloé? Thought See By Chloé have their own dust bags... but anyway, could you help authenticate this as well? Much appreciated!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/192102705884?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake


----------



## TessaWw

corame said:


> Need to see pictures with both sides of the bag and a clear photo of the hologram pls



Thank you so much for your effort. Just received these photos;


----------



## Aloha Tiare

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so very much!  I 'm thrilled to have th


----------



## Aloha Tiare

Aloha Tiare said:


> Thank you so very much!  I'm thrilled to have the peace of mind.  I really appreciate your help and your time. Many Many Mahalos again!


----------



## whippetgood

Hello! I am new to Chloe and sort of new to this forum (haven't been around here in years) and I am eyeing this Marcie bag  on ebay. It has a "Defective" stamp on the inside pocket, which doesn't bother me as long as the bag itself is authentic. (The seller lists the color as "skin" but I can't find any Chloe bags with that color??

Here is the listing--could you please tell me if it's real or fake? Also, has anyone come across a Chloe bag with a "defective" stamp on the inside?
Thanks! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272549762573?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Socharming

Hi!
Could you please help authenticate this Marcie? Thanks a lot for your help in advance!!
Name: Chloe Small Marcie Shoulder Bag


----------



## whippetgood

whippetgood said:


> Hello! I am new to Chloe and sort of new to this forum (haven't been around here in years) and I am eyeing this Marcie bag  on ebay. It has a "Defective" stamp on the inside pocket, which doesn't bother me as long as the bag itself is authentic. (The seller lists the color as "skin" but I can't find any Chloe bags with that color??
> 
> Here is the listing--could you please tell me if it's real or fake? Also, has anyone come across a Chloe bag with a "defective" stamp on the inside?
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272549762573?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry, this was my post and it wouldn't let me edit. I just saw that I need to include more information. 
Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Saddlebag Brown Pink
Item Number: 272549762573
Seller ID: rodessa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...ba5086e&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=282359266585

Thank you so much!! I would love this bag, but I don't want to get swindled buying a fake.


----------



## PeachUK

Can some kind person please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag - already bought before I found this thread! Thank you x


----------



## Topshopper7

Hi, I picked this bag up in a charity shop today, it smells of leather, weighs a tonne, the leather is soft and all the brass is the same colour.....I couldn't find any authentication inside - so wondered if it was likely to be genuine.
Would appreciate your help.
Thank you


----------



## corame

TessaWw said:


> Thank you so much for your effort. Just received these photos;



Authentic


----------



## corame

whippetgood said:


> Hello! I am new to Chloe and sort of new to this forum (haven't been around here in years) and I am eyeing this Marcie bag  on ebay. It has a "Defective" stamp on the inside pocket, which doesn't bother me as long as the bag itself is authentic. (The seller lists the color as "skin" but I can't find any Chloe bags with that color??
> 
> Here is the listing--could you please tell me if it's real or fake? Also, has anyone come across a Chloe bag with a "defective" stamp on the inside?
> Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272549762573?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake


----------



## corame

Socharming said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help authenticate this Marcie? Thanks a lot for your help in advance!!
> Name: Chloe Small Marcie Shoulder Bag



Fake


----------



## corame

PeachUK said:


> Can some kind person please authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag - already bought before I found this thread! Thank you x



Ok, I need to see link of auction as all imprints of the bag, card, hologram etc


----------



## corame

Topshopper7 said:


> Hi, I picked this bag up in a charity shop today, it smells of leather, weighs a tonne, the leather is soft and all the brass is the same colour.....I couldn't find any authentication inside - so wondered if it was likely to be genuine.
> Would appreciate your help.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608924
> View attachment 3608925



I cant authenticate with 2 pics.
I need to see all imprints, lining, hologram, code, cards(if it has) etc


----------



## jmc3007

Hi Corame
Would love to get your review of this Marcie messenger. I've added more photos in a separate folder. No longer  have hologram sticker or card. Thanks so much!

Item name: Chloe black Marcie shoulder bag
Item number: 222405827730
Seller: Brandearauction
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222405827730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Extra pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tsplutmtmhgt98n/AADlSq-PG5CBqRk52riZthoTa?dl=0


----------



## whippetgood

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you SO much, Corame!


----------



## TessaWw

corame said:


> Authentic


 

Thanks !!


----------



## Socharming

Socharming said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help authenticate this Marcie? Thanks a lot for your help in advance!!
> Name: Chloe Small Marcie Shoulder Bag





corame said:


> Fake


Thanks a lot Corame!


----------



## Lilychinny

*Hi! I've been eyeing this Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody. Need your expertise in authentication. Thanks!

Item Name: Chloe 'Marcie" Medium Gray Leather Crossbody Handbag*
*Item Number: 381953596754*
*Seller ID: paper12pen*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...596754?hash=item58ee355d52:g:ObUAAOSwa~BYaxPv*


----------



## Rasberry Beret

Hello - I am a new member ( Forgive any mistakes, it's my first request ) seeking to authenticate this Chloé Silverado, please? There was no hologram, paperwork or dustbag with it. Thank you in advance for any help x


----------



## Rasberry Beret

More images that I think are required?... Thank you for any help x


----------



## PeachUK

corame said:


> Ok, I need to see link of auction as all imprints of the bag, card, hologram etc


The link is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322413870...3De11061.m43.l3160%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## PeachUK

What about this one please for a used gold Paddington? Link is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Serial number


----------



## PeachUK

My final request, please - thank you so much - additional photos and eBay link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ADM90

Hi could someone help me authenticate this bag. Thank you

Item Name: Chloe bag
Item Number: 51534697
Seller ID: Emmyemmy
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chloe-taske/51534697


----------



## corame

jmc3007 said:


> Hi Corame
> Would love to get your review of this Marcie messenger. I've added more photos in a separate folder. No longer  have hologram sticker or card. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Chloe black Marcie shoulder bag
> Item number: 222405827730
> Seller: Brandearauction
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222405827730?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Extra pics: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/tsplutmtmhgt98n/AADlSq-PG5CBqRk52riZthoTa?dl=0



Fake


----------



## corame

Lilychinny said:


> *Hi! I've been eyeing this Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody. Need your expertise in authentication. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe 'Marcie" Medium Gray Leather Crossbody Handbag*
> *Item Number: 381953596754*
> *Seller ID: paper12pen*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...596754?hash=item58ee355d52:g:ObUAAOSwa~BYaxPv*
> 
> View attachment 3609870
> View attachment 3609871
> View attachment 3609872
> View attachment 3609873
> View attachment 3609874
> View attachment 3609875
> View attachment 3609876
> View attachment 3609877
> View attachment 3609878
> View attachment 3609879



Fake


----------



## corame

Rasberry Beret said:


> More images that I think are required?... Thank you for any help x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610345
> View attachment 3610346
> View attachment 3610347
> View attachment 3610348



Fake


----------



## corame

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3610607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final request, please - thank you so much - additional photos and eBay link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Pad...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



This is authentic (your last request). Foe the others, I dont have enough photos


----------



## corame

ADM90 said:


> Hi could someone help me authenticate this bag. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Chloe bag
> Item Number: 51534697
> Seller ID: Emmyemmy
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/chloe-taske/51534697



Ok, so I'm done replying to messages that dont respect and follow the thread rules!!!

There is absolutelly NO WAY someone could authenticate with 2-3 pictures and details of the item itself.


----------



## Rasberry Beret

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you x


----------



## jmc3007

corame said:


> Fake


So grateful for your eagle eye, just saved me a load of headache.


----------



## whippetgood

Hi again, Corame!

I am eyeing this Marcie crossbody in tan - could you please confirm authenticity? Thank you for your help, much appreciated! 

Item name: Chloe marcie medium
Item number: 112307547660
Seller ID: shopellesavvy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...547660?hash=item1a260d2e0c:g:q8EAAOSw32lYqNDy


----------



## kengdahl

Would love an authentication opinion on this bag, please. First time using this forum - hope I've done this correctly. Many thanks!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Satchel Large
Item Number: 20372862
Seller ID: EpicStyles
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-satchel-nut-20372862/?tref=category


----------



## Lilychinny

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you!


----------



## hotchoc

Hello there, really hoping to get my first Drew! Please help authenticate, would really appreciate. Many thanks in advance xx

*Item Name: Chloe Drew*
*Item Number: 252773760132*
*Seller ID: brand-wise97*
*Link: (please make sure link works) : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-dre...760132?hash=item3ada7d7c84:g:UmYAAOSw32lYpcuc*

I also requested some additional photos:


----------



## Topshopper7

[
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ATTACH]3612337[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	







corame said:


> I cant authenticate with 2 pics.
> I need to see all imprints, lining, hologram, code, cards(if it has) etc



Apologies for the lack of detail originally,I was a bit excited with my purchase....

I've attached 9 more photographs - there doesn't seem to be any holograms, codes or cards unfortunately...
The bag smells strongly of leather and weighs over 1kg.
Hope this is enough info.

Thanks for your help, appreciate it!


----------



## PeachUK

Thank you for your help, Corame - it is very much appreciated.


----------



## whippetgood

Hi Corame,

Sorry to be a pain. The other bag I was watching on ebay has sold. So now I am hoping to purchase this one off of Tradesy. Could you please give it a glance and see if it looks authentic? I believe all of the relevant photos are included. Thank you so much!!!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-...rmes-cross-body-bag-tan-20544757/?tref=closet


----------



## corame

hotchoc said:


> Hello there, really hoping to get my first Drew! Please help authenticate, would really appreciate. Many thanks in advance xx
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew*
> *Item Number: 252773760132*
> *Seller ID: brand-wise97*
> *Link: (please make sure link works) : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-dre...760132?hash=item3ada7d7c84:g:UmYAAOSw32lYpcuc*
> 
> I also requested some additional photos:
> View attachment 3612366
> View attachment 3612366
> View attachment 3612367
> View attachment 3612368
> View attachment 3612369
> View attachment 3612370



Not sure if all these pictures belong to actual bag. Pls ask the seller to make some sides photo of the bag as well


----------



## corame

Topshopper7 said:


> View attachment 3612403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612405
> View attachment 3612409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3612337[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612338
> View attachment 3612339
> View attachment 3612340
> View attachment 3612337
> 
> 
> Apologies for the lack of detail originally,I was a bit excited with my purchase....
> 
> I've attached 9 more photographs - there doesn't seem to be any holograms, codes or cards unfortunately...
> The bag smells strongly of leather and weighs over 1kg.
> Hope this is enough info.
> 
> Thanks for your help, appreciate it!
> View attachment 3612337
> View attachment 3612338
> View attachment 3612339
> View attachment 3612340
> View attachment 3612341
> View attachment 3612389



The bag is very fake


----------



## corame

whippetgood said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Sorry to be a pain. The other bag I was watching on ebay has sold. So now I am hoping to purchase this one off of Tradesy. Could you please give it a glance and see if it looks authentic? I believe all of the relevant photos are included. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-...rmes-cross-body-bag-tan-20544757/?tref=closet



The Tradesy website is not working here.
I'm in Europe.
Pls attach the pictures.


----------



## Topshopper7

corame said:


> The bag is very fake


Ok thanks for your response & honesty - it really seems very good quality leather, but I'm not surprised with the price I paid for it!


----------



## whippetgood

corame said:


> The Tradesy website is not working here.
> I'm in Europe.
> Pls attach the pictures.



Ok, I will try!  Hopefully this works...


----------



## hotchoc

corame said:


> Not sure if all these pictures belong to actual bag. Pls ask the seller to make some sides photo of the bag as well



More photos requested from seller :


----------



## ADM90

corame said:


> Ok, so I'm done replying to messages that dont respect and follow the thread rules!!!
> 
> There is absolutelly NO WAY someone could authenticate with 2-3 pictures and details of the item itself.



Hi Sorry, I dont use the site so often. I have additional pictures which I will opload and hope you will authenticate it. If you need more pictures please let me know 

Regards


----------



## ADM90

I forgot those pics


----------



## puppyfriend

Hi! I would love an opinion on this pink Drew. The price seems too good to be true. Thank you!

*Item Name: *Chloe Small Drew, Cement Pink
*Item Number:*
112311592234
*Seller ID:* atozforsale
*Link: (please make sure link works) *http://www.ebay.com/itm/1850-Chloe-...592234?hash=item1a264ae52a:g:5UkAAOSw9GhYYyM5


----------



## corame

whippetgood said:


> Ok, I will try!  Hopefully this works...
> View attachment 3614674
> View attachment 3614675
> View attachment 3614678
> View attachment 3614679
> View attachment 3614680
> View attachment 3614676
> View attachment 3614677



It looks ok. Pls repost your bag upon receiving it with pics made by you including card, hologram etc...


----------



## corame

hotchoc said:


> More photos requested from seller :
> 
> View attachment 3615223
> View attachment 3615225
> View attachment 3615226
> View attachment 3615227



Authentic


----------



## corame

ADM90 said:


> I forgot those pics



Authentic


----------



## corame

puppyfriend said:


> Hi! I would love an opinion on this pink Drew. The price seems too good to be true. Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Small Drew, Cement Pink
> *Item Number:*
> 112311592234
> *Seller ID:* atozforsale
> *Link: (please make sure link works) *http://www.ebay.com/itm/1850-Chloe-...592234?hash=item1a264ae52a:g:5UkAAOSw9GhYYyM5



It looks good, however if you decide buying it, just post your own pictures upon receiving it.


----------



## Sarah.L

Hi Corame,

Thank you for your efforts in this thread!!! Would you please take a look at my bag? 

*Item Name: *Chloe Faye
*Item Number: *021570652 ???
*Seller ID:* N/A


----------



## OolilredoO

Could someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew? Pictures are from a local seller. 

*Item Name: *Chloe Drew
*Photos: *Please see below


----------



## whippetgood

corame said:


> It looks ok. Pls repost your bag upon receiving it with pics made by you including card, hologram etc...


Will do - thanks so much


----------



## abbylux

I feel so dumb. I bought this Chloe marcie as I've been coveting a nut marcie. I asked the seller if the color in the picture looked darker than in real life thinking it was the camera they used. Alas, it looks just like this in real life - way darker than nut. Not only that, the leather is so cheap I am positive it is fake. I am a total newb and obviously made a huge rookie error! Please help- here is a pic after the bag came. I also have the real Chloe marcie in nut that I bought from nordstrom.com- I was going to return it because I hadn't used it yet and thought I found  better deal on eBay   Here's the original listing, and I'm attaching a pic of the one I bought at nordstrom and the one i got on eBay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112308926023?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## abbylux

Apologies, I did not put the item in the correct format in my previous post. Thank you!

Item name:
*Pre-Owned, Mint Condition CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM Satchel NUT (Warm Brown)*
Item number: 112308926023
Seller name: em2promos
Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112308926023?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jmc3007

abbylux said:


> Apologies, I did not put the item in the correct format in my previous post. Thank you!
> 
> Item name:
> *Pre-Owned, Mint Condition CHLOE MARCIE MEDIUM Satchel NUT (Warm Brown)*
> Item number: 112308926023
> Seller name: em2promos
> Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112308926023?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


this isn't an authentication but the color isn't nut, it's probably moka which is a darker chocolate.


----------



## abbylux

Thank you JMC3007! I agree it definitely isn't nut. Unfortunately it's not moka either, I would actually be happy with a moka bag but this definitely doesn't have the richness of moka. I will post more pictures tomorrow when i can bear to take it out of the box again and hopefully someone can help me un-authenticate the bag. Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## triplem7

Is this Chloe Marcie bag real? I got it off of tradesy and it seems pretty legit but the front of it worries me. I feel like it should be more circular, however I know there are many different types of Chloe bags.


----------



## Princessh14

Hi there's can you please authenticate this bag thanks so much xx

Item name Chloe drew small handbag cement pink
Item number 252773757126
Seller id brand-wise97
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-dre...757126?hash=item3ada7d70c6:g:xM0AAOSwx6pYpcjw


----------



## Princessh14

Princessh14 said:


> Hi there's can you please authenticate this bag thanks so much xx
> 
> Item name Chloe drew small handbag cement pink
> Item number 252773757126
> Seller id brand-wise97
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-dre...757126?hash=item3ada7d70c6:g:xM0AAOSwx6pYpcjw


And further pictures thanks x


----------



## javaboo

Hi can you please authenticate this for me. 

Name: small drew in pink (not sure what color pink this is could be marshmallow)

View attachment 3624178

View attachment 3624197

View attachment 3624198

View attachment 3624199

View attachment 3624200

View attachment 3624201

View attachment 3624202

View attachment 3624203

View attachment 3624204

View attachment 3624205



Thanks!


----------



## corame

OolilredoO said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew? Pictures are from a local seller.
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Drew
> *Photos: *Please see below
> View attachment 3619016
> 
> View attachment 3619017
> View attachment 3619018
> View attachment 3619019
> View attachment 3619021
> View attachment 3619022
> View attachment 3619023
> View attachment 3619024
> View attachment 3619026



Fake


----------



## corame

abbylux said:


> I feel so dumb. I bought this Chloe marcie as I've been coveting a nut marcie. I asked the seller if the color in the picture looked darker than in real life thinking it was the camera they used. Alas, it looks just like this in real life - way darker than nut. Not only that, the leather is so cheap I am positive it is fake. I am a total newb and obviously made a huge rookie error! Please help- here is a pic after the bag came. I also have the real Chloe marcie in nut that I bought from nordstrom.com- I was going to return it because I hadn't used it yet and thought I found  better deal on eBay   Here's the original listing, and I'm attaching a pic of the one I bought at nordstrom and the one i got on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112308926023?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry. Fake


----------



## corame

triplem7 said:


> View attachment 3621546
> View attachment 3621547
> View attachment 3621548
> View attachment 3621549
> View attachment 3621550
> 
> 
> Is this Chloe Marcie bag real? I got it off of tradesy and it seems pretty legit but the front of it worries me. I feel like it should be more circular, however I know there are many different types of Chloe bags.



That is a very fake Chloe. Sorry


----------



## corame

Princessh14 said:


> Hi there's can you please authenticate this bag thanks so much xx
> 
> Item name Chloe drew small handbag cement pink
> Item number 252773757126
> Seller id brand-wise97
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-dre...757126?hash=item3ada7d70c6:g:xM0AAOSwx6pYpcjw



Fake


----------



## corame

javaboo said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this for me.
> 
> Name: small drew in pink (not sure what color pink this is could be marshmallow)
> 
> View attachment 3624178
> 
> View attachment 3624197
> 
> View attachment 3624198
> 
> View attachment 3624199
> 
> View attachment 3624200
> 
> View attachment 3624201
> 
> View attachment 3624202
> 
> View attachment 3624203
> 
> View attachment 3624204
> 
> View attachment 3624205
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## Sarah.L

Sarah.L said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thank you for your efforts in this thread!!! Would you please take a look at my bag?
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Faye
> *Item Number: *021570652 ???
> *Seller ID:* N/A



Would you please take a look at this Chloe Faye please? Thank you so much!


----------



## sortofobsessed

*Hi Corame! Will you please authenticate the following bag:

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel with Crossbody Strap, Cashmere Grey
Item Number: *
262877684778
*Seller ID: 713parabola40
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262877684778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!*


----------



## corame

sortofobsessed said:


> *Hi Corame! Will you please authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel with Crossbody Strap, Cashmere Grey
> Item Number: *
> 262877684778
> *Seller ID: 713parabola40
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262877684778?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Sarah.L said:


> Would you please take a look at this Chloe Faye please? Thank you so much!



I wrote in many many messages that I stopped authenticate without a valid link!


----------



## abbylux

Thank you Corame! Luckily the eBay seller agreed to a return for refund, unfortunately that means I had to mail back a fake item that she may try to resell. And she shared some not so pleasant words after I expressed my concerns of inauthenticity. Live and learn for sure! Thanks so much for your response and time.


----------



## Louliu71

abbylux said:


> Thank you Corame! Luckily the eBay seller agreed to a return for refund, unfortunately that means I had to mail back a fake item that she may try to resell. And she shared some not so pleasant words after I expressed my concerns of inauthenticity. Live and learn for sure! Thanks so much for your response and time.



Ask beenburned over on the eBay thread some appropriated words to leave as feedback. You have to watch what you say as eBay remove some comments - it's a fine line. Also follow the seller and report the item when/if it reappears


----------



## corame

abbylux said:


> Thank you Corame! Luckily the eBay seller agreed to a return for refund, unfortunately that means I had to mail back a fake item that she may try to resell. And she shared some not so pleasant words after I expressed my concerns of inauthenticity. Live and learn for sure! Thanks so much for your response and time.



You can just ask Ebay to remove the feedback for innapropiate language.
Seller needs to pay for the shipping cost back.


----------



## shanarocks

Hi! I am desperate for your help to authenticate a recent Chloe Paraty bag I purchased on eBay.  This is my first purchase of a Chloe, and I am hopeful this is the real deal, but skeptical since I got it at a great price. 

I appreciate your help and time for looking at the details! 

*Item Name:  CHLOÉ Authentic Black Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag*
*Item Number:  302236325674
Serial Number: 03-13-50-65*
*Seller ID:  shopmaterialworld (Material World, based out of Brooklyn, NY)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...Y3WaBrXNwWTtPZ8Rqdd5k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*

The bag is currently being shipped to me, and I could send more photos if they are needed.

Thanks, I am entirely grateful!!! 

Shana


----------



## mashoune07

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this Chloe !!

Model: Chloe Drew Cloudy Blue
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-cloudy-blue-164153



Thank you!!!


----------



## jmc3007

Would like to know what you think of this item.

Item name: Chloe Marcie western in blush
Item number: 332141749816
Seller ID: Life Time Japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...749816?hash=item4d5530e638:g:6sgAAOSwtfhYo-lg


----------



## mthrasher41

Hi, 

Will you please authenticate? Seller says the insole tag was replaced with a plain leather tag.

Item name: Crisscross- strap platform sandals
Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Chole-Cross-Calf-Platform-size-38-58bd9e872ba50a5f0300ac28

Thanks!


----------



## luxsil

Bought this Chloe Marcie Large in black at eBay.
All looks good - for me -  except the stitches at the inside pocket (pic09) which made me wonder. I don´t have the dustbag or any papers....
Please authenticate - thanks in advance!


----------



## corame

shanarocks said:


> Hi! I am desperate for your help to authenticate a recent Chloe Paraty bag I purchased on eBay.  This is my first purchase of a Chloe, and I am hopeful this is the real deal, but skeptical since I got it at a great price.
> 
> I appreciate your help and time for looking at the details!
> 
> *Item Name:  CHLOÉ Authentic Black Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag*
> *Item Number:  302236325674
> Serial Number: 03-13-50-65*
> *Seller ID:  shopmaterialworld (Material World, based out of Brooklyn, NY)*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...Y3WaBrXNwWTtPZ8Rqdd5k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> 
> The bag is currently being shipped to me, and I could send more photos if they are needed.
> 
> Thanks, I am entirely grateful!!!
> 
> Shana



It looks good and yes, attach more photos of card and everything else when receiving it.


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe !!
> 
> Model: Chloe Drew Cloudy Blue
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-cloudy-blue-164153
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

jmc3007 said:


> Would like to know what you think of this item.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie western in blush
> Item number: 332141749816
> Seller ID: Life Time Japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...749816?hash=item4d5530e638:g:6sgAAOSwtfhYo-lg



Fake


----------



## corame

mthrasher41 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you please authenticate? Seller says the insole tag was replaced with a plain leather tag.
> 
> Item name: Crisscross- strap platform sandals
> Link:  https://poshmark.com/listing/Chole-Cross-Calf-Platform-size-38-58bd9e872ba50a5f0300ac28
> 
> Thanks!



I am sorry, I'm not yet specialised on Chloe shoes. So sorry.


----------



## corame

luxsil said:


> Bought this Chloe Marcie Large in black at eBay.
> All looks good - for me -  except the stitches at the inside pocket (pic09) which made me wonder. I don´t have the dustbag or any papers....
> Please authenticate - thanks in advance!



It is a fake and NEXT time I wont authenticate for you if you dont follow thread rules.


----------



## luxsil

corame said:


> It is a fake and NEXT time I wont authenticate for you if you dont follow thread rules.


sorry - won't happen again - i am new to this - but thanks again for the really fast reply - helped a lot!!!!


----------



## shanarocks

corame said:


> It looks good and yes, attach more photos of card and everything else when receiving it.


Thank you so much Corame! I should be receiving it on March 13th, and will send more photos.  Really appreciate your help!


----------



## KatherineK

*Just bought my first bag off of ebay and would love some assurance that its legit! Thank you in advance!

Item Name: CHLOÉ Drew Small (Cement Pink)*
*Item Number: 322430221641
Serial Number: 01165765-9
	

		
			
		

		
	





*
*Seller ID: lllmyy (Based out of Jersey City, NJ)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322430221641*


----------



## Sarah.L

corame said:


> I wrote in many many messages that I stopped authenticate without a valid link!


Thank you very much for your reply. I did not buy it online and that's why I don't have a link


----------



## annaspanna33

Hi there, 

Please could you kindly authenticate the below Chloe?

Item name: Leather Chloe Marcie bag stunning
Item number: 112322951752
Seller ID: clairep238
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112322951...1bea4d81ada97401e&_mwBanner=1&redirect=mobile

Thank you.


----------



## corame

KatherineK said:


> *Just bought my first bag off of ebay and would love some assurance that its legit! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOÉ Drew Small (Cement Pink)*
> *Item Number: 322430221641
> Serial Number: 01165765-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626415
> View attachment 3626416
> View attachment 3626417
> View attachment 3626418
> *
> *Seller ID: lllmyy (Based out of Jersey City, NJ)*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322430221641*



Authentic


----------



## KatherineK

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## mmkhoury

How do I post something [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## mmkhoury

Please Authenticate this Chloe Marcie Crossbody
Purchased from Jomashop
http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0905-161-bf9.html

All the halogram stickers match I took the one from inside and placed on card.


----------



## mmkhoury

Authenticate the Chloe
Please can someone help me with this!
I would be so grateful 
I took the halogram  stickers and placed them next to each other on the authenticity card. But as the pictures show the stick was originally inside. 
Marcie saddle bag cork beige

Item number 3S0905-161-BF9

Seller- jomashop












Link 
http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0905-161-bf9.html


----------



## corame

mmkhoury said:


> Authenticate the Chloe
> Please can someone help me with this!
> I would be so grateful
> I took the halogram  stickers and placed them next to each other on the authenticity card. But as the pictures show the stick was originally inside.
> Marcie saddle bag cork beige
> 
> Item number 3S0905-161-BF9
> 
> Seller- jomashop
> View attachment 3627301
> View attachment 3627302
> View attachment 3627303
> View attachment 3627304
> View attachment 3627305
> View attachment 3627306
> View attachment 3627307
> View attachment 3627308
> View attachment 3627309
> View attachment 3627310
> 
> 
> Link
> http://www.jomashop.com/chloe-3s0905-161-bf9.html



E marcie is authentic.


----------



## mmkhoury

It is authentic ? Thank you for taking the time to look!


----------



## whippetgood

Hi Corame! I purchased this tan Marcie on Tradesy and I'd love your confirmation that it is authentic. The hologram on the card matches the one inside the bag. Happy to post more photos if necessary. Thanks so much for your help! 










	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you for your help!


----------



## corame

whippetgood said:


> Hi Corame! I purchased this tan Marcie on Tradesy and I'd love your confirmation that it is authentic. The hologram on the card matches the one inside the bag. Happy to post more photos if necessary. Thanks so much for your help!
> View attachment 3627547
> View attachment 3627549
> View attachment 3627550
> View attachment 3627551
> View attachment 3627552
> View attachment 3627553
> View attachment 3627554
> View attachment 3627555
> View attachment 3627556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Authentic


----------



## annaspanna33

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please could you kindly authenticate the below Chloe?
> 
> Item name: Leather Chloe Marcie bag stunning
> Item number: 112322951752
> Seller ID: clairep238
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112322951...1bea4d81ada97401e&_mwBanner=1&redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Corame, 

Did you have any thoughts on this one please? 

Many thanks


----------



## bagloverny

Hi corame, can you please help with this Hudson bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: CHLOE Suede Calfskin Braided Mini Hudson Crossbody Cloudy Blue
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-s...ign=shopping&gclid=CLDW9pTGydICFU6VfgodH8UAMg
Item Number: 161265


----------



## whippetgood

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you SO much!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## corame

annaspanna33 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Did you have any thoughts on this one please?
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic


----------



## corame

bagloverny said:


> Hi corame, can you please help with this Hudson bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: CHLOE Suede Calfskin Braided Mini Hudson Crossbody Cloudy Blue
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-s...ign=shopping&gclid=CLDW9pTGydICFU6VfgodH8UAMg
> Item Number: 161265



It looks good. Post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## bagloverny

corame said:


> It looks good. Post your own pics upon receiving it.



Thanks so much! Do you have any doubts about the authenticity? Not sure what Fashionphile's return policy is but I've never had a problem with them before.


----------



## annaspanna33

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

bagloverny said:


> Thanks so much! Do you have any doubts about the authenticity? Not sure what Fashionphile's return policy is but I've never had a problem with them before.



Sometimes other bag is in photos, other then what the buyers receive.
They generally sell authentic stuff but they do have fakes between them


----------



## EmmyLouu

Hi! I ordered a Chloe Faye Bag off of eBay and I'm doubting the authenticity when it arrived from China and not the US as stated in the post. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 It also doesn't have a hologram. I can return it so I need an expert opinion please!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152459082143


----------



## corame

EmmyLouu said:


> Hi! I ordered a Chloe Faye Bag off of eBay and I'm doubting the authenticity when it arrived from China and not the US as stated in the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629449
> View attachment 3629450
> View attachment 3629451
> View attachment 3629452
> View attachment 3629453
> View attachment 3629454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also doesn't have a hologram. I can return it so I need an expert opinion please!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152459082143



I'm sorry. Thats a fake


----------



## EmmyLouu

corame said:


> I'm sorry. Thats a fake


Ugh. I figured.
THANK YOU!!


----------



## pennybelle

Could I please have this authenticated?  Thanks. 

Item: Chloe Marcie medium
Seller:  dpierson1975
Item number:  302248374179
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-...%3Ac45e61be15a0a5e0d7df61f3fff717c4%7Ciid%3A9


----------



## buffalochick

I received this bag and I'm not sure of whether it is authentic or not.  Can someone help me decide?  Some of it looks great but other things make those hairs stand up...Thanks.


----------



## corame

pennybelle said:


> Could I please have this authenticated?  Thanks.
> 
> Item: Chloe Marcie medium
> Seller:  dpierson1975
> Item number:  302248374179
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-...%3Ac45e61be15a0a5e0d7df61f3fff717c4%7Ciid%3A9



Any cards available?


----------



## corame

buffalochick said:


> I received this bag and I'm not sure of whether it is authentic or not.  Can someone help me decide?  Some of it looks great but other things make those hairs stand up...Thanks.



Fake


----------



## pennybelle

corame said:


> Any cards available?



No. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kgirl<3

Hi!

Would you kindly authenticate the below Chloe? I just received it and can provide additional photos if needed. The holographic card and dust bag were not included. The turnlock hardware matches my Chloe Elsie satchel, just not sure about this model. I think it's the large?

Item name: Black Leather Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag
Item number: 122378991500
Seller ID: scarhub2013
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122378991500?_mwBanner=1

Thank you in advance.
K


----------



## xxniu

Hi, could any one help me to authenticate this Chloe Faye mini backpack please?
Item no. 152471191847
Seller ID terrbake_2 (7 )

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152471191847?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks a lot!


----------



## corame

kgirl<3 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would you kindly authenticate the below Chloe? I just received it and can provide additional photos if needed. The holographic card and dust bag were not included. The turnlock hardware matches my Chloe Elsie satchel, just not sure about this model. I think it's the large?
> 
> Item name: Black Leather Chloe Elsie Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 122378991500
> Seller ID: scarhub2013
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122378991500?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> K



Authentic


----------



## corame

xxniu said:


> Hi, could any one help me to authenticate this Chloe Faye mini backpack please?
> Item no. 152471191847
> Seller ID terrbake_2 (7 )
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152471191847?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks a lot!



Fake


----------



## shanarocks

Hi Corame! I received the bag, and took extra photos to see what you think (posting 10 pics in here, and will post another 8 in a second post; only allows 10 per post).  A card and dust bag were not included, just the bag.  

Reminder of the listing/details: 
*Item Name: CHLOÉ Authentic Black Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag*
*Item Number: 302236325674
Serial Number: 03-13-50-65*
*Seller ID: shopmaterialworld (Material World, based out of Brooklyn, NY)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authentic-Black-Leather-Medium-Paraty-Satchel-Handbag-/302236325674?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QDqqbtY3WaBrXNwWTtPZ8Rqdd5k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## shanarocks

Hi Corame - Here is the second set of photos for the bag I purchased.  Thank you for your time!! 

*Item Name: CHLOÉ Authentic Black Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag*
*Item Number: 302236325674
Serial Number: 03-13-50-65*
*Seller ID: shopmaterialworld (Material World, based out of Brooklyn, NY)*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authentic-Black-Leather-Medium-Paraty-Satchel-Handbag-/302236325674?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QDqqbtY3WaBrXNwWTtPZ8Rqdd5k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## Phoenixxx

Hello Ladies,

I have purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have had several things from there and been very pleased with them but I have a niggle about this one. What I think is a bargain may be cheap for a reason! Also horrified to realise their authenticators aren't bombproof (naive obviously) I have yet to receive it and can post more when I do?

*Item Name: Sally *
*Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-sally-leather-clutch-bag-chloe-3682459.shtml*
*
Thanks in advance! *


----------



## corame

shanarocks said:


> Hi Corame! I received the bag, and took extra photos to see what you think (posting 10 pics in here, and will post another 8 in a second post; only allows 10 per post).  A card and dust bag were not included, just the bag.
> 
> Reminder of the listing/details:
> *Item Name: CHLOÉ Authentic Black Leather Medium Paraty Satchel Handbag*
> *Item Number: 302236325674
> Serial Number: 03-13-50-65*
> *Seller ID: shopmaterialworld (Material World, based out of Brooklyn, NY)*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authentic-Black-Leather-Medium-Paraty-Satchel-Handbag-/302236325674?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QDqqbtY3WaBrXNwWTtPZ8Rqdd5k%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> 
> Thanks again for your help!



It looks off to me.


----------



## corame

Phoenixxx said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have purchased this bag from Vestiaire Collective. I have had several things from there and been very pleased with them but I have a niggle about this one. What I think is a bargain may be cheap for a reason! Also horrified to realise their authenticators aren't bombproof (naive obviously) I have yet to receive it and can post more when I do?
> 
> *Item Name: Sally *
> *Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-sally-leather-clutch-bag-chloe-3682459.shtml*
> *
> Thanks in advance! *


If it's cheap, it dosent mean its fake ))))) It only means you were lucky to get it for that price.
It looks ok in these pictures. But I want to see as many pictures as you can make when you get it.


----------



## janeheuer

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this Chloe?

Model: Chloe Suede Smooth Calfskin Medium Drew Cloudy Blue
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-medium-drew-shoulder-bag-cloudy-blue-157443

Thank you!!!


----------



## shanarocks

corame said:


> It looks off to me.



Thanks for looking at the photos! Is there something specific that looks off? Just want to let the seller know when I try to return it.

Thanks!


----------



## kgirl<3

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you, Corame!


----------



## Phoenixxx

corame said:


> If it's cheap, it dosent mean its fake ))))) It only means you were lucky to get it for that price.
> It looks ok in these pictures. But I want to see as many pictures as you can make when you get it.



Okay! Received and added my own pics - also original link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-sally-leather-clutch-bag-chloe-3682459.shtml
No cards or dust bag. Tag in internal pocket but it's so tight am struggling to get a picture!  Huge TIA!


----------



## cferyus

Hello,
Can someone please help me authenticate this

Chloe mini Faye 
Item number: 162432320270
Seller: evgenia171
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162432320270?...3De11050.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true

Please help  thank you!!


----------



## Fl0or88

Hi,
Can someone authenticate this bag for me?

*Item name: *Chloe Drew
*Pictures: *see below, I made them myself.

Thank you


----------



## stina65

*Item Name :* Faye Small Shoulder Bag in Motty Grey
*Photos *:












Hello! I recently purchased this secondhand and would greatly appreciate the help in authenticating it!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name: *Chloe Marcie Medium Shoulder Bag
*Item Number: *282398744216
*Seller ID: johnsong3111*
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/282398744216
*Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you so much!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Chloe Messenger Bag
*Item Number:* 152468431725
*Seller ID:* nadeya2012
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Chloe-Messenger-Bag-Mint-Condition-/152468431725
*Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you so much!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* Chloe Marcie Grained Leather Bag - Whisky
*Item Number:* 322448596313
*Seller ID:* harlow*
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-Owned-Genuine-Chloe-Marcie-Grained-Leather-Bag-Whisky-/322448596313
*Comment: *Sorry, me again. I'm looking to purchase my first Chloe bag, but totally have no idea on whether these 3 bags that I'm considering are legit. Your helps is much appreciated. I hope I'm posting this correctly, I thought I separate each request into separate posts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## corame

janeheuer said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe?
> 
> Model: Chloe Suede Smooth Calfskin Medium Drew Cloudy Blue
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-medium-drew-shoulder-bag-cloudy-blue-157443
> 
> Thank you!!!



It says invalid Url


----------



## corame

Phoenixxx said:


> View attachment 3635209
> View attachment 3635210
> View attachment 3635212
> View attachment 3635213
> View attachment 3635214
> View attachment 3635215
> View attachment 3635216
> View attachment 3635217
> View attachment 3635218
> 
> 
> Okay! Received and added my own pics - also original link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-sally-leather-clutch-bag-chloe-3682459.shtml
> No cards or dust bag. Tag in internal pocket but it's so tight am struggling to get a picture!  Huge TIA!



It looks ok to me. A code or hologram would help me cofirm.


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this
> 
> Chloe mini Faye
> Item number: 162432320270
> Seller: evgenia171
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162432320270?...3De11050.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Please help  thank you!!



Fake


----------



## corame

Fl0or88 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> *Item name: *Chloe Drew
> *Pictures: *see below, I made them myself.
> 
> Thank you



Where you bought this ?
I need to see code and hologram


----------



## corame

stina65 said:


> *Item Name :* Faye Small Shoulder Bag in Motty Grey
> *Photos *:
> View attachment 3636868
> View attachment 3636869
> View attachment 3636870
> View attachment 3636871
> View attachment 3636872
> View attachment 3636873
> View attachment 3636874
> View attachment 3636875
> View attachment 3636876
> View attachment 3636877
> 
> 
> Hello! I recently purchased this secondhand and would greatly appreciate the help in authenticating it!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name: *Chloe Marcie Medium Shoulder Bag
> *Item Number: *282398744216
> *Seller ID: johnsong3111*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag-/282398744216
> *Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Chloe Messenger Bag
> *Item Number:* 152468431725
> *Seller ID:* nadeya2012
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Authentic-Chloe-Messenger-Bag-Mint-Condition-/152468431725
> *Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag, thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* Chloe Marcie Grained Leather Bag - Whisky
> *Item Number:* 322448596313
> *Seller ID:* harlow*
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-Owned-Genuine-Chloe-Marcie-Grained-Leather-Bag-Whisky-/322448596313
> *Comment: *Sorry, me again. I'm looking to purchase my first Chloe bag, but totally have no idea on whether these 3 bags that I'm considering are legit. Your helps is much appreciated. I hope I'm posting this correctly, I thought I separate each request into separate posts. Thanks in advance.



Authentic


----------



## cferyus

Hello, i am sorry i am trying to find the chloe mini bracelet bag

Item: Chloe Mini Bracelet Bag
Seller:tbot3491
Item: 201853788922
Color: Dusty Rose
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Nano-Faye-Dusty-Rose-/201853788922?

please help authenticate  thank you Corame!


----------



## shanarocks

shanarocks said:


> Thanks for looking at the photos! Is there something specific that looks off? Just want to let the seller know when I try to return it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Corame - not sure if you saw my response but hoping to find out what looked off on this bag.  I wanted to let the seller know if I return it.  

Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake



Oh my goodness!
I asked the Seller when she bought the bag and she said 18 months ago and I was thinking hmm, why is she selling it for so cheap if its so new. But thanks so much Corame! I was actually seriously considering this bag!  You saved me!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks soo much Corame! The mustard colour of the Chloe Marcie looks so pretty. I dont know how you know its fake, but I am super thankful for your expertise! I will continue to keep an eye out on other potential Chloe bags that I can consider. You're doing a fantastic job and so so helpful. Hopefully I can purchase my first Chloe with your help!


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you so muhc Corame. At least 1 of the 3 that I was considering is authentic! Hmmm, should I or shouldnt I consider this bag? Hahaha. Decisions decisions! Thanks Carame for your help! 


corame said:


> Authentic


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Hello, i am sorry i am trying to find the chloe mini bracelet bag
> 
> Item: Chloe Mini Bracelet Bag
> Seller:tbot3491
> Item: 201853788922
> Color: Dusty Rose
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Nano-Faye-Dusty-Rose-/201853788922?
> 
> please help authenticate  thank you Corame!



I need to see close look of all prints hologram and code.


----------



## corame

shanarocks said:


> Hi Corame - not sure if you saw my response but hoping to find out what looked off on this bag.  I wanted to let the seller know if I return it.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time!



We do not give hints here. I am sorry.
Most of those sellers are between us and they will know what "fake" to search next time for selling purpose.


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Oh my goodness!
> I asked the Seller when she bought the bag and she said 18 months ago and I was thinking hmm, why is she selling it for so cheap if its so new. But thanks so much Corame! I was actually seriously considering this bag!  You saved me!  Much appreciated.



[emoji847]


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Thank you so muhc Corame. At least 1 of the 3 that I was considering is authentic! Hmmm, should I or shouldnt I consider this bag? Hahaha. Decisions decisions! Thanks Carame for your help!



I really dont know. It's your decission.
You know what you like.


----------



## janeheuer

corame said:


> It says invalid Url



oh my gosh! I'm so sorry! This is the URL that is working for me, I'm not sure if I'm doing this wrong? 
http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-medium-drew-shoulder-bag-cloudy-blue-157443
Thanks again!


----------



## Fl0or88

corame said:


> Where you bought this ?
> I need to see code and hologram



I bought it ar Vestiaire Collective, and since the stories are not that well I hope this Forum can help me.
I'm not sure what you mean with code and hologram. I've added a picture with the inside code , but there should be anotherone? And where can I find the hologram? I'm sorry for the questions ☺️


----------



## corame

janeheuer said:


> oh my gosh! I'm so sorry! This is the URL that is working for me, I'm not sure if I'm doing this wrong?
> http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-medium-drew-shoulder-bag-cloudy-blue-157443
> Thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Fl0or88 said:


> I bought it ar Vestiaire Collective, and since the stories are not that well I hope this Forum can help me.
> I'm not sure what you mean with code and hologram. I've added a picture with the inside code , but there should be anotherone? And where can I find the hologram? I'm sorry for the questions [emoji5]



On the back of the code and on the card.


----------



## Fl0or88

corame said:


> On the back of the code and on the card.



Here are the additional pictures. Thank you so much for your quick response and help.


----------



## cferyus

Hello Corame, here are more pictures. Does this help? 





corame said:


> I need to see close look of all prints hologram and code.


----------



## janeheuer

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Fl0or88 said:


> Here are the additional pictures. Thank you so much for your quick response and help.



Authentic


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> View attachment 3640589
> View attachment 3640590
> View attachment 3640591
> View attachment 3640592
> View attachment 3640593
> View attachment 3640594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Corame, here are more pictures. Does this help?



Authentic


----------



## cferyus

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you


----------



## poppy009

Hi hello
I'm new to this site. 
What do you think of this bag? It's a chloe drew small in navy blue. Might have been naive and not ask for further pictures 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-3739095.shtml

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name:* CHLOE Marcie Rope handbag
*Item Number:* 322455935449
*Seller ID:* aprilmood
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322455935449

Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag?  Much appreciated.


----------



## eebee33

*Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you! 

Item Name: CHLOE Authentic Black Leather Medium Marcie Satchel Handbag*
*Item Number: 302245516437*
*Seller ID: shopmaterialworld*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302245516437*


----------



## eebee33

Hi I have a feeling this is not authentic, could you help me? 

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel *
*Link (if available):* *Not listed anywhere yet*
*Photos - see below 








*


----------



## sinyard

Hello. Please authenticate, thank you!

Item: Marcie Crossbody
Seller: Runningval011
Item Number: 352006402834
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/352006402834
Pics: included in the listing

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lowkeyluxury

Hi, corame! Need your help in authenticating this Chloe Drew bag I purchased a few weeks ago. Thanks in advance! 

ITEM NAME: Chloe Drew Small (Plaid Red)
ITEM LINK: Sorry no link available because I bought this a few weeks ago, but eBay seller is myauthenticbag if that helps other Chloe lovers out there
PHOTOS BELOW
http://imgur.com/a/8zlp7 (gallery)
http://imgur.com/CcguJbe
http://imgur.com/VcNk8Hl
http://imgur.com/PLrQcWs 
http://imgur.com/pdQLPsl
http://imgur.com/1Jfp8Ho
http://imgur.com/hvRVruA
http://imgur.com/73DvGCS
http://imgur.com/7QNRHu1
http://imgur.com/e4rHhCk
http://imgur.com/GV0AmCc
http://imgur.com/8qHqnWz
http://imgur.com/kTyaMhO


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> Hello. Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: Marcie Crossbody
> Seller: Runningval011
> Item Number: 352006402834
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/352006402834
> Pics: included in the listing
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Also, here is the serial number I asked the seller for. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks!


----------



## cferyus

Hello,
An you please help me authenticate this Chloe bag

Item: Chloe mini Faye bracelet bag in motty grey
Seller: sebastionkona
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-Mi...%3A058e04cb15b0a624b8e8bef1fff96ea2%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## aholl

*Item Name: Chloe Faye
Item Number: 322463584515
Seller ID: qyl47400076042
Link: *
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322463584515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> Hello. Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: Marcie Crossbody
> Seller: Runningval011
> Item Number: 352006402834
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/352006402834
> Pics: included in the listing
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Bump please! Also, I've added picture of the code. Thanks!!!


----------



## corame

poppy009 said:


> Hi hello
> I'm new to this site.
> What do you think of this bag? It's a chloe drew small in navy blue. Might have been naive and not ask for further pictures
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rew-leather-crossbody-bag-chloe-3739095.shtml
> 
> Many thanks for your help



Need to see sides of the bag, close up prints, code and holograms (both inside and card).


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Name:* CHLOE Marcie Rope handbag
> *Item Number:* 322455935449
> *Seller ID:* aprilmood
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322455935449
> 
> Dear Chloe authenticators, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag?  Much appreciated.



Authentic


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> *Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE Authentic Black Leather Medium Marcie Satchel Handbag*
> *Item Number: 302245516437*
> *Seller ID: shopmaterialworld*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302245516437*



I need to see the hologram card as well


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> Hi I have a feeling this is not authentic, could you help me?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel *
> *Link (if available):* *Not listed anywhere yet*
> *Photos - see below
> View attachment 3644177
> View attachment 3644178
> View attachment 3644179
> View attachment 3644180
> View attachment 3644181
> View attachment 3644182
> View attachment 3644183
> View attachment 3644184
> *



Thats correct. Fake!


----------



## corame

sinyard said:


> Hello. Please authenticate, thank you!
> 
> Item: Marcie Crossbody
> Seller: Runningval011
> Item Number: 352006402834
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/352006402834
> Pics: included in the listing
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Need to see prints and hologram card


----------



## corame

lowkeyluxury said:


> Hi, corame! Need your help in authenticating this Chloe Drew bag I purchased a few weeks ago. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Chloe Drew Small (Plaid Red)
> ITEM LINK: Sorry no link available because I bought this a few weeks ago, but eBay seller is myauthenticbag if that helps other Chloe lovers out there
> PHOTOS BELOW
> http://imgur.com/a/8zlp7 (gallery)
> http://imgur.com/CcguJbe
> http://imgur.com/VcNk8Hl
> http://imgur.com/PLrQcWs
> http://imgur.com/pdQLPsl
> http://imgur.com/1Jfp8Ho
> http://imgur.com/hvRVruA
> http://imgur.com/73DvGCS
> http://imgur.com/7QNRHu1
> http://imgur.com/e4rHhCk
> http://imgur.com/GV0AmCc
> http://imgur.com/8qHqnWz
> http://imgur.com/kTyaMhO



It looks ok . Authentic


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Hello,
> An you please help me authenticate this Chloe bag
> 
> Item: Chloe mini Faye bracelet bag in motty grey
> Seller: sebastionkona
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-Mi...%3A058e04cb15b0a624b8e8bef1fff96ea2%7Ciid%3A2



Need to see the hologram card


----------



## corame

aholl said:


> *Item Name: Chloe Faye
> Item Number: 322463584515
> Seller ID: qyl47400076042
> Link: *
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322463584515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Very bad fake.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Authentic



 fabulous! Thanks so much corame for your help! Much much appreciated.


----------



## cferyus

corame said:


> Need to see the hologram card


Here is the hologram card


----------



## ihellberg

Hi guys, I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie. 
Item Name: Chloe Marcie
Item Number: 
222450678668
Seller ID: anjaja88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Scroll down to see the item as it has ended. 

Thank you!


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> I need to see the hologram card as well


Here you go


----------



## mashoune07

Hi, 

Could you please authenticate this Chloe:

Item Name: Chloe Drew Misty Rose
Seller: Fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-misty-rose-161903

Thank you!!


----------



## synnyu

Hi, I've received this bag from the seller which is so different from the photos in the listing. I'm pretty sure that this is fake but I need your help to authenticate this so that I can claim a refund from the seller.

Can you please help me to provide a document to prove that this item is counterfeit?

I've read this from PayPal
"If you opened a claim because you think you’ve received a counterfeit item, we’ll need documentation from a qualified source to support your claim.

We advise taking the item to an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer, appraiser or another individual or organisation that is qualified in the area of the item. They will be able to provide a brief written assessment of the item and a statement to clarify why, in their expert opinion, they believe the item is not genuine.

The document should include a description of the item (with serial number if applicable) and should be on letterhead paper that includes the name, signature, address and phone number of that individual, business or organisation."

Many thanks in advance!!

*Item Name: Mini Drew Cement Pink Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Handbag Clutch
Seller ID: ronnieega
Link: Sadly the link has been removed.*


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Name: *Chloe Paraty bag
*Item Number: *172602930098
*Seller ID: *vcssydney
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//172602930098
*Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticator, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag. Thanks soo much!


----------



## sinyard

Hello. Please authenticate and thank you for taking the time to assist me. 

Item name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody

Seller: JC

Item number: 20991520

Link: requires login on Tradesy so I've attached all of the pictures.  Seller states there is no authenticity card...is that okay?


----------



## Shimmerstars88

*Item Number: *172602930098
*Seller ID: *vcssydney
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//172602930098
*Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticator, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag. Thanks soo much! I have asked the seller to provide picture of the serial number tag, photo as below. Thanks!


----------



## drjennie

Please authenticate this Chloe large Marcie Hobo. It looks and feels ok but I want to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Here is the hologram card


Authentic


----------



## corame

eebee33 said:


> View attachment 3647575
> View attachment 3647574
> View attachment 3647573
> View attachment 3647571
> View attachment 3647572
> View attachment 3647571
> View attachment 3647572
> 
> Here you go


Authentic


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe:
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Drew Misty Rose
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-misty-rose-161903
> 
> Thank you!!


Pls post your photos dirrectly here and include the auction link again.


----------



## corame

synnyu said:


> Hi, I've received this bag from the seller which is so different from the photos in the listing. I'm pretty sure that this is fake but I need your help to authenticate this so that I can claim a refund from the seller.
> 
> Can you please help me to provide a document to prove that this item is counterfeit?
> 
> I've read this from PayPal
> "If you opened a claim because you think you’ve received a counterfeit item, we’ll need documentation from a qualified source to support your claim.
> 
> We advise taking the item to an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer, appraiser or another individual or organisation that is qualified in the area of the item. They will be able to provide a brief written assessment of the item and a statement to clarify why, in their expert opinion, they believe the item is not genuine.
> 
> The document should include a description of the item (with serial number if applicable) and should be on letterhead paper that includes the name, signature, address and phone number of that individual, business or organisation."
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> *Item Name: Mini Drew Cement Pink Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Handbag Clutch
> Seller ID: ronnieega
> Link: Sadly the link has been removed.*
> View attachment 3648610
> View attachment 3648611


This is fake!

Before opening a clame, I would suggest you talk with the seller and ask for your money back OR you'll open a case. This will save you time (1 day) and get off of all the headache that paypal creates.
If the seller dosent refund, then go ahead and open a case throw ebay (if you did it throw paypal, then open it throw paypal) - BUT - it take a lot of time until you will see your money back(but you will receive them).


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> *Item Number: *172602930098
> *Seller ID: *vcssydney
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm//172602930098
> *Comment: *Dear Chloe authenticator, would you please kindly help authenticate this bag. Thanks soo much! I have asked the seller to provide picture of the serial number tag, photo as below. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3652658


Need to see the hologram and card as well


----------



## corame

sinyard said:


> Hello. Please authenticate and thank you for taking the time to assist me.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody
> 
> Seller: JC
> 
> Item number: 20991520
> 
> Link: requires login on Tradesy so I've attached all of the pictures.  Seller states there is no authenticity card...is that okay?
> 
> View attachment 3652050
> 
> View attachment 3652051
> 
> View attachment 3652052
> 
> View attachment 3652053
> 
> View attachment 3652054
> 
> View attachment 3652055
> 
> View attachment 3652056
> 
> View attachment 3652057
> 
> View attachment 3652058


Fake


----------



## corame

I will take the time and write this here as well.
I am not able to authenticate anymore without a VALID LINK on this thread.
These are web/thread rules and we need to follow them. If until now I tried my best to help all of you that came with a post WithouT a link, from now on, if someone still posts without following this thread rules, I will need to SKIP their post. 

Thank you


----------



## eebee33

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks!!!


----------



## cferyus

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## mashoune07

corame said:


> Pls post your photos dirrectly here and include the auction link again.


Hi !!
Here is the link to the bag:

https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-misty-rose-161903


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Need to see the hologram and card as well



Hi corame,

Attached is photo of hologram sent from seller. There is no authenticity card, she has lost it.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## lowkeyluxury

Hi, Corame! I'm not so sure why mine was not authenticated Perhaps you missed it? I saw your post that there should be a valid link, but I don't have any link to this product anymore since I already purchased this bag almost a month ago. I've also read the rules and it says there that the link should be included only if available given that the bag is not from an auction site. Please help 

I'm posting again in case you've missed it.
Item Name: Chloe Drew Small in Plaid Red
Item Link: Not from an auction site, purchased a long time ago.
Photos:













lowkeyluxury said:


> Hi, corame! Need your help in authenticating this Chloe Drew bag I purchased a few weeks ago. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Chloe Drew Small (Plaid Red)
> ITEM LINK: Sorry no link available because I bought this a few weeks ago, but eBay seller is myauthenticbag if that helps other Chloe lovers out there
> PHOTOS BELOW
> http://imgur.com/a/8zlp7 (gallery)
> http://imgur.com/CcguJbe
> http://imgur.com/VcNk8Hl
> http://imgur.com/PLrQcWs
> http://imgur.com/pdQLPsl
> http://imgur.com/1Jfp8Ho
> http://imgur.com/hvRVruA
> http://imgur.com/73DvGCS
> http://imgur.com/7QNRHu1
> http://imgur.com/e4rHhCk
> http://imgur.com/GV0AmCc
> http://imgur.com/8qHqnWz
> http://imgur.com/kTyaMhO


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Need to see the hologram and card as well



Hi corame,
I've decided to buy the bag. Fingers crossed its authentic. I dont know if the photo I provided earlier of the hologram is suitable, because photo is so small, but if necessary I can take better photos of the whole bag and post again when I receive the bag.  Please let me know.
=)
Thanks soo much.


----------



## ginaki

Hello! Does this one looks ok? Thank you!

Item name org.Chloe' Saskia Bag Schwarz
Item number 152492535208
Seller blackflowergirl

Link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/152492535208?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sinyard

corame said:


> Fake



Wow! Thank you so much.  I see someone else bought it anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi !!
> Here is the link to the bag:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-misty-rose-161903


Fake


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> Attached is photo of hologram sent from seller. There is no authenticity card, she has lost it.
> View attachment 3653934
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Fake


----------



## corame

ginaki said:


> Hello! Does this one looks ok? Thank you!
> 
> Item name org.Chloe' Saskia Bag Schwarz
> Item number 152492535208
> Seller blackflowergirl
> 
> Link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/152492535208?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic


----------



## corame

sinyard said:


> Wow! Thank you so much.  I see someone else bought it anyway. Thanks again.


Until they will find out it's a fake.


----------



## sinyard

corame said:


> Until they will find out it's a fake.



I hope they do soon!


----------



## Jennychan502

*Hi, I hope you can authenticate this for me!

Item Name: Chloe Marcie small mini blush nude pink leather pochette shoulder bag crossbody
Seller ID: rodessa 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/272609488121 *


----------



## drjennie

Hi Corame!
I wanted to repost in case you missed my pictures.  I bought this bag on Tradesy so these are the pics (below) that I actually took of the bag.  Thanks for your help.



drjennie said:


> Please authenticate this Chloe large Marcie Hobo. It looks and feels ok but I want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3653423
> 
> View attachment 3653424
> 
> View attachment 3653425
> 
> View attachment 3653426
> 
> View attachment 3653427
> 
> View attachment 3653428
> 
> View attachment 3653429
> 
> View attachment 3653430
> 
> View attachment 3653431





drjennie said:


> Please authenticate this Chloe large Marcie Hobo. It looks and feels ok but I want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3653423
> 
> View attachment 3653424
> 
> View attachment 3653425
> 
> View attachment 3653426
> 
> View attachment 3653427
> 
> View attachment 3653428
> 
> View attachment 3653429
> 
> View attachment 3653430
> 
> View attachment 3653431


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake



Oh noo! I've purchased the bag and its already been shipped. I should have waited for you to reply before buying. There goes my failed purchase of my first Chloe bag. Would it be okay If I take additional photos of the bag when it arrives and post here for further verification?


----------



## luxsil

Please authenticate this bag - many thangs in advance! 
*
Item Name: Chloe Paraty Epaule Porte medium size orange fizz*
*Item Number: 232192834558*
*Seller ID: miss_cherrie*
*Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/232192834558?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## cferyus

Hi Corame,
can you please authenticate the following. It did not come from an auction site so i only have pictures.

Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium in Motty Grey

Thank you!


----------



## mashoune07

corame said:


> Fake


Wow. Is there any way you can tell me why so I can report it to the site? They claim they only sell 100% auth and so that is very disappointing!

Thanks


----------



## Shimmerstars88

Dear Corame,

In further reference to post *#4321* and post *#4233*. I have just received the Chloe Paraty bag today!
Here are some further photos for you to review. The bag does not smell like leather at all, I cant tell what it is  and the leather is strange texture, not soft at all. If you kindly kindly authenticate further it would be greatly appreciated, I suspect that it is a fake!!






















Thanks soo much for your help! Much appreciated!


----------



## ginaki

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## corame

Jennychan502 said:


> *Hi, I hope you can authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie small mini blush nude pink leather pochette shoulder bag crossbody
> Seller ID: rodessa
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/272609488121 *



Authentic


----------



## corame

drjennie said:


> Hi Corame!
> I wanted to repost in case you missed my pictures.  I bought this bag on Tradesy so these are the pics (below) that I actually took of the bag.  Thanks for your help.



You need to follow this web rules, which says : all requires should be posted next to an auction link/seller id/item nr.


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Oh noo! I've purchased the bag and its already been shipped. I should have waited for you to reply before buying. There goes my failed purchase of my first Chloe bag. Would it be okay If I take additional photos of the bag when it arrives and post here for further verification?



Sure, together with the auction link and details as I get daily requests and I'm not able to memory all of you.


----------



## corame

luxsil said:


> Please authenticate this bag - many thangs in advance!
> *
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty Epaule Porte medium size orange fizz*
> *Item Number: 232192834558*
> *Seller ID: miss_cherrie*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/232192834558?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*



Authentic


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Wow. Is there any way you can tell me why so I can report it to the site? They claim they only sell 100% auth and so that is very disappointing!
> 
> Thanks



Yes, they do sell authentic itsms but also fakes between them. 
You should just think for a second, first, WHY they block acces to some countries(most Europe)? Isnt it strange?
These websites that only give you acces to their listings if you have an account registered or access only if you are in a certain country IS STRANGE. So I would pass them from the start!


----------



## corame

Shimmerstars88 said:


> Dear Corame,
> 
> In further reference to post *#4321* and post *#4233*. I have just received the Chloe Paraty bag today!
> Here are some further photos for you to review. The bag does not smell like leather at all, I cant tell what it is  and the leather is strange texture, not soft at all. If you kindly kindly authenticate further it would be greatly appreciated, I suspect that it is a fake!!
> 
> View attachment 3657355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657357
> 
> View attachment 3657358
> 
> View attachment 3657359
> 
> View attachment 3657360
> 
> View attachment 3657361
> 
> View attachment 3657362
> 
> View attachment 3657363
> 
> 
> Thanks soo much for your help! Much appreciated!



Fake


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Sure, together with the auction link and details as I get daily requests and I'm not able to memory all of you.



Of course! I totally understand corame. You only doing this voluntarily and when you have the time! I totally understand and appreciate everything.


----------



## Shimmerstars88

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks for reading further into my posts, on the additional photos I took of the bag when I received it. 
I have proceed to put in a request through eBay to the seller to request a return. The seller has responded with alot of hostility and asuring me its the real thing and bashing PF and authenticators that they are not professionals. She refuses to provide a refund. So I will let eBay handle all this and fingers crossed that I get my money back.

Thanks for your help Corame! 
I really appreciate your help.
Hope you have a great day.


----------



## sortofobsessed

Hi Corame! Can you please help me authenticate the following bag?

Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel in Cashmere Grey
Item Number: 122424771310
Seller ID: fares5076
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122424771310?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller didn’t have pictures of the tag + hologram card in the listing, so I have attached three additional photos.

Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## cferyus

corame said:


> Authentic


Hello, I just received my bag from my eBay purchase and the color is not Motty grey like in the description. You had authenticated it but I just wanted to make sure as the color is not actually Motty grey and if you could advise what color it actually is. Everything looks great and I love the color actually I just want to make sure it's authentic 

Item name: chloe mini Faye
Seller: sebastionkona
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-Mi...-Motty-Gray-/252823427618?txnId=2023233893015


----------



## sinyard

Hi! Okay, let's try this again! I purchased a medium tan one at Nordstrom, but I'm still on the hunt for black one! Thank you. 

Seller: bogeyboutique

Item: Marcie Medium 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252836958714 

Item number: 252836958714

I've also attached a picture of the hologram I had the seller send to me. The seller advised there is no authenticity card or dust bag.


----------



## melsig

Hello Corame,

I am new to this site and relatively new to collecting.  I bought this Chloe bag (I have not received it yet) and now I am wishing I had authenticated here first.  Is there enough information from the photos in the original listing to make a determination?  Thank you so much.  

Item Name:  New Chloe Medium Faye Medium Suede Flower Patchwork Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  20300675
Item Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-faye-patchwork-flower-chloe-faye-shoulder-bag-20300675/


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi!

I have been hunting for a Marcie and need your expertise authenticating this. Thanks!

Seller: amour_for_couture

Item: Chloe Marcie Mini Crossbody in Cashmere Grey

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262920936951 

Item number: 262920936951


----------



## corame

sortofobsessed said:


> Hi Corame! Can you please help me authenticate the following bag?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel in Cashmere Grey
> Item Number: 122424771310
> Seller ID: fares5076
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122424771310?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller didn’t have pictures of the tag + hologram card in the listing, so I have attached three additional photos.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time.
> View attachment 3659333
> View attachment 3659337
> View attachment 3659339



This looks authentic..although I know this seller has more accounts on Ebay and she also sold fakes before.


----------



## corame

cferyus said:


> Hello, I just received my bag from my eBay purchase and the color is not Motty grey like in the description. You had authenticated it but I just wanted to make sure as the color is not actually Motty grey and if you could advise what color it actually is. Everything looks great and I love the color actually I just want to make sure it's authentic
> 
> Item name: chloe mini Faye
> Seller: sebastionkona
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-Mi...-Motty-Gray-/252823427618?txnId=2023233893015



This is authentic. I reconfirm it.


----------



## corame

sinyard said:


> Hi! Okay, let's try this again! I purchased a medium tan one at Nordstrom, but I'm still on the hunt for black one! Thank you.
> 
> Seller: bogeyboutique
> 
> Item: Marcie Medium
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/252836958714
> 
> Item number: 252836958714
> 
> I've also attached a picture of the hologram I had the seller send to me. The seller advised there is no authenticity card or dust bag.
> 
> View attachment 3659711



I would pass


----------



## sinyard

corame said:


> I would pass



Thank you so much, I will pass. I truly value your expertise and your time.  Thanks again!


----------



## melsig

Sorry for the duplication, but I realized I never put in a Seller ID in my info (although, I'm not exactly sure this is required, since this is not an auction link?  Anyway, I thought I should do it.  Again, sorry if it's an unnecessary duplication):


Item Name: New Chloe Medium Faye Medium Suede Flower Patchwork Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 20300675
Seller ID:  Diana's Closet
Item Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-faye-patchwork-flower-chloe-faye-shoulder-bag-20300675/


----------



## sortofobsessed

corame said:


> This looks authentic..although I know this seller has more accounts on Ebay and she also sold fakes before.



Hi Corame. Thank you so much for the insight. I appreciate it!


----------



## cat99

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew?

Item Name: Authentic as new Chloe Drew shoulder bag with dust bag and cards
Item Number: 112365331964
Seller ID: waghornehome
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112365331964 

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!

C


----------



## Boalt

*Hi,

I purchased this Chloe Marcie at TJ Maxx (receipt attached). Will you please authenticate it for me?

Thanks

https://ibb.co/gfoDT5
https://ibb.co/gJckak
https://ibb.co/mgV5ak
https://ibb.co/hUNJvk
https://ibb.co/jnJDT5
https://ibb.co/eRjno5
https://ibb.co/fMH7o5
https://ibb.co/jEcwgQ
https://ibb.co/ey2kak
https://ibb.co/fZhU1Q
https://ibb.co/mcxwgQ
https://ibb.co/fqVtT5
https://ibb.co/ig6085
https://ibb.co/dSEWFk
https://ibb.co/d5swgQ
https://ibb.co/bJckak
*


----------



## corame

melsig said:


> Sorry for the duplication, but I realized I never put in a Seller ID in my info (although, I'm not exactly sure this is required, since this is not an auction link?  Anyway, I thought I should do it.  Again, sorry if it's an unnecessary duplication):
> 
> 
> Item Name: New Chloe Medium Faye Medium Suede Flower Patchwork Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 20300675
> Seller ID:  Diana's Closet
> Item Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-faye-patchwork-flower-chloe-faye-shoulder-bag-20300675/



I stopped authenticating bags throw this website. Sorry


----------



## corame

cat99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic as new Chloe Drew shoulder bag with dust bag and cards
> Item Number: 112365331964
> Seller ID: waghornehome
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/112365331964
> 
> Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!
> 
> C



Fake


----------



## melsig

corame said:


> I stopped authenticating bags throw this website. Sorry


Okay, thank you anyway for your time!


----------



## melsig

Hmm, can you comment on the authenticity of an eBay listing instead?  I thought I'd ask... 

Item Name:  New Chloe Medium Faye multicolored suede flower patchwork Shoulder Bag $2350
Item Number:  192131606176
Seller ID:  great-merchandises
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/192131606176?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Boalt

No one has responded to my post yet,  so I hope it's okay to add these two additional pictures.  

Thanks


----------



## mashoune07

Hi!

Could you authenticate this purse?

Name: Chloe Suede/Smooth Small Drew
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-cloudy-blue-161326
Seller: Fashionphile

Thanks


----------



## corame

melsig said:


> Hmm, can you comment on the authenticity of an eBay listing instead?  I thought I'd ask...
> 
> Item Name:  New Chloe Medium Faye multicolored suede flower patchwork Shoulder Bag $2350
> Item Number:  192131606176
> Seller ID:  great-merchandises
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/192131606176?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Boalt said:


> No one has responded to my post yet,  so I hope it's okay to add these two additional pictures.
> 
> Thanks



It's because you have no auction link.
Web rules specify that you must add auction link, sellers name, transaction id etc


----------



## corame

mashoune07 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you authenticate this purse?
> 
> Name: Chloe Suede/Smooth Small Drew
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-smooth-calfskin-small-drew-crossbody-bag-cloudy-blue-161326
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Thanks



Authentic


----------



## melsig

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## Boalt

corame said:


> It's because you have no auction link.
> Web rules specify that you must add auction link, sellers name, transaction id etc



I did not purchase the purse from an auction. I purchased it from TJ Maxx. I did not realize the forum only authenticated purses that were purchased from auctions. Thanks anyway.


----------



## marama

Item: Chloe paraty medium
ebay-link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222453631000?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you please help me to authenticate this chloe paraty medium bag? I bought it on ebay. It has no serial sticker but a serial number. There is no "chloe" engraved in the leather and the long handle is really strange.


----------



## marama

Could you please help? Regards ans Thank you


----------



## corame

marama said:


> Item: Chloe paraty medium
> ebay-link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222453631000?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this chloe paraty medium bag? I bought it on ebay. It has no serial sticker but a serial number. There is no "chloe" engraved in the leather and the long handle is really strange.



I would seriously pass this.


----------



## marama

corame said:


> I would seriously pass this.


so it's not authentic?? :/


----------



## Tahlagrace

Hi everyone,
eBay link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bnwt-Chloe-mini-Marcie-bag-/302271944557?txnId=0
I bought this mini Marcie in nut on eBay, I have received it today but am unsure about it. I already own a black mini Marcie I bought a year ago and the leather of the strap on the black one feels like it's a bit more flexible, there is also a join on the black bag strap. The flap of the black bag feels heavier then the tan one. I've also noticed on the nut strap is a different length. The new nut ones also has a made in bulgaria tag. I have attached photos. Hoping someone can help me 

Sorry I'm having trouble adding photos here, this is the Imgur link http://i.imgur.com/g89ujrX.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/6s0YFAv.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kHzndQO.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/WXlfcuh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/4NwfIhA.jpg


----------



## leesa1227

Hi 
Can anyone take a look if this Chloe Drew is Authentic? Thank you.


----------



## karenrose22

Hi is real or fake? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TiffanyB81

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


I'm looking for help with authenticating this Chloe Faye. I'm new to forums so hopefully I have the format right and apologize if I don't. Quality of leather, depth of the stamps and most of the metal seems correct. There is a "D" stamped on the zipper which is not on the zipper of my Chloe Drew. The missing sticker on the authenticity card and minor stitching issue also 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 has me questioning. It was also listed previously on Tradesy with the same receipt pictures. Seller hasn't let me know if she bought it there or is claiming to have purchased from Saks. I appreciate any help! 

Chloe Faye Medium
Item # 162476272356
Seller ID: tchean01
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic...272356?txnId=1541251161006#vi__app-cvip-panel

Previous listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-black-21183912/?tref=category


----------



## Tahlagrace

Tahlagrace said:


> Hi everyone,
> eBay link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bnwt-Chloe-mini-Marcie-bag-/302271944557?txnId=0
> I bought this mini Marcie in nut on eBay, I have received it today but am unsure about it. I already own a black mini Marcie I bought a year ago and the leather of the strap on the black one feels like it's a bit more flexible, there is also a join on the black bag strap. The flap of the black bag feels heavier then the tan one. I've also noticed on the nut strap is a different length. The new nut ones also has a made in bulgaria tag. I have attached photos. Hoping someone can help me
> 
> Sorry I'm having trouble adding photos here, this is the Imgur link http://i.imgur.com/g89ujrX.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6s0YFAv.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kHzndQO.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WXlfcuh.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4NwfIhA.jpg



Sorry i didnt put the format together properly, just adding the rest of the details

Chloe Marcie Mini Nut
Seller:willus145 (ebay)
Item #: 302271944557
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bnwt-Chloe-mini-Marcie-bag-/302271944557?txnId=0

Im sorry my photos wont attach but i didnt upload them to imgur, they are too large in size.


----------



## Sienarose

Hi,
I am wondering about this Chloe Faye bag and am new to Chloe so would love to get a second opinion. Thank you! It is on eBay.

*Item Name:Chloe Faye medium dark purple leather suede 100% authentic *
*Item Number:112358599045*
*Seller ID: maura0305*
*Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Faye...3A9019e67915b0ab10b5eb2ed3ffffb024%7Ciid%3A11

There are only 3 photos on the site but there are more on this link the seller sent me:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uxdgd3bjewdfdsu/AAAlXtqMsXeatm8vXzD-IzIJa?dl=0

I am very curious and hope that it is authentic because I love the colour. Thank you in advance.*


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi! What is your professional opinion on this Chloe Faye? I've been on the hunt for a small Faye in motty grey. Any help would be great!
*
Item Name: *Guaranteed Authentic Chloe Faye Merino Grey Crossbody, Medium (receipt shown)
*Item Number: *192140717480
*Seller ID: *louski26
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-...-Crossbody-Medium-receipt-shown-/192140717480


----------



## thesinkingbelle

Good morning!

Would you mind having a look at this ebay auction? 

Item Name: Chloe Large Marcie Hobo Bag In Tan Leather
Item Number: 262947140761
Seller ID: robi5641.crhna
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262947140761

I asked for more photos (below). There's a care card and receipt but no hologram inside the bag.







Thank you!


----------



## Abbienang

Hi everyone~ Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Bag? Thank you so much for your time =)

Item Name: CHLOé Mini Drew Cement Pink Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Handbag Clutch
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHLOe-Mini-D...600131?hash=item3f7a962603:g:HTYAAOSwIWVY-cB9
* 
Item Number: 272639600131
Seller ID: efscirqzj4*


----------



## Mejane46

Please would you examine this chloé ?
Chloé original paddington 
Item 
Seller lenakra
http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/152512198416?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## Abbienang

Hi~ This is another Chloe mini drew bag also in cement pink colour from eBay I am interested in purchasing. Could you please help me authenticate this one as well please? Thanks!

Item Name:Chloé 'Mini Drew' Leather Shoulder Bag
 Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Mini-D...464974?hash=item41c286714e:g:KdwAAOSwCU1YzIJw
Item Number: 282436464974
Seller ID: mydesignerclosets0


----------



## corame

Tahlagrace said:


> Hi everyone,
> eBay link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bnwt-Chloe-mini-Marcie-bag-/302271944557?txnId=0
> I bought this mini Marcie in nut on eBay, I have received it today but am unsure about it. I already own a black mini Marcie I bought a year ago and the leather of the strap on the black one feels like it's a bit more flexible, there is also a join on the black bag strap. The flap of the black bag feels heavier then the tan one. I've also noticed on the nut strap is a different length. The new nut ones also has a made in bulgaria tag. I have attached photos. Hoping someone can help me
> 
> Sorry I'm having trouble adding photos here, this is the Imgur link http://i.imgur.com/g89ujrX.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6s0YFAv.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kHzndQO.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WXlfcuh.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4NwfIhA.jpg



It looks authentic to me.
You can always ask for seconc opinion if you have any doubts but I would say it is authentic with confidence.


----------



## corame

TiffanyB81 said:


> View attachment 3672591
> 
> I'm looking for help with authenticating this Chloe Faye. I'm new to forums so hopefully I have the format right and apologize if I don't. Quality of leather, depth of the stamps and most of the metal seems correct. There is a "D" stamped on the zipper which is not on the zipper of my Chloe Drew. The missing sticker on the authenticity card and minor stitching issue also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672591
> View attachment 3672592
> View attachment 3672593
> View attachment 3672594
> View attachment 3672595
> View attachment 3672596
> View attachment 3672597
> View attachment 3672598
> View attachment 3672599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has me questioning. It was also listed previously on Tradesy with the same receipt pictures. Seller hasn't let me know if she bought it there or is claiming to have purchased from Saks. I appreciate any help!
> 
> Chloe Faye Medium
> Item # 162476272356
> Seller ID: tchean01
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic...272356?txnId=1541251161006#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Previous listing: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-cross-body-bag-black-21183912/?tref=category



Fake


----------



## corame

Sienarose said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering about this Chloe Faye bag and am new to Chloe so would love to get a second opinion. Thank you! It is on eBay.
> 
> *Item Name:Chloe Faye medium dark purple leather suede 100% authentic *
> *Item Number:112358599045*
> *Seller ID: maura0305*
> *Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Faye...3A9019e67915b0ab10b5eb2ed3ffffb024%7Ciid%3A11
> 
> There are only 3 photos on the site but there are more on this link the seller sent me:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uxdgd3bjewdfdsu/AAAlXtqMsXeatm8vXzD-IzIJa?dl=0
> 
> I am very curious and hope that it is authentic because I love the colour. Thank you in advance.*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Lilychinny said:


> Hi! What is your professional opinion on this Chloe Faye? I've been on the hunt for a small Faye in motty grey. Any help would be great!
> *
> Item Name: *Guaranteed Authentic Chloe Faye Merino Grey Crossbody, Medium (receipt shown)
> *Item Number: *192140717480
> *Seller ID: *louski26
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-...-Crossbody-Medium-receipt-shown-/192140717480
> View attachment 3674870
> View attachment 3674880
> View attachment 3674881
> View attachment 3674882
> View attachment 3674883
> View attachment 3674884
> View attachment 3674885
> View attachment 3674886
> View attachment 3674887
> View attachment 3674888



Authentic


----------



## corame

thesinkingbelle said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Would you mind having a look at this ebay auction?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Large Marcie Hobo Bag In Tan Leather
> Item Number: 262947140761
> Seller ID: robi5641.crhna
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262947140761
> 
> I asked for more photos (below). There's a care card and receipt but no hologram inside the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3674993
> View attachment 3674994
> View attachment 3674995
> View attachment 3674996
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I need to see other pics with the cards (both sides), all.


----------



## corame

Abbienang said:


> Hi everyone~ Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Bag? Thank you so much for your time =)
> 
> Item Name: CHLOé Mini Drew Cement Pink Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Handbag Clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHLOe-Mini-D...600131?hash=item3f7a962603:g:HTYAAOSwIWVY-cB9
> *
> Item Number: 272639600131
> Seller ID: efscirqzj4*



Fake


----------



## corame

Mejane46 said:


> Please would you examine this chloé ?
> Chloé original paddington
> Item
> Seller lenakra
> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/152512198416?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks



Authentic.


----------



## corame

Abbienang said:


> Hi~ This is another Chloe mini drew bag also in cement pink colour from eBay I am interested in purchasing. Could you please help me authenticate this one as well please? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:Chloé 'Mini Drew' Leather Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Mini-D...464974?hash=item41c286714e:g:KdwAAOSwCU1YzIJw
> Item Number: 282436464974
> Seller ID: mydesignerclosets0



Authentic


----------



## Abbienang

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much =)!


----------



## Embrace grace

Hi,
I just purchased this Chloe Drew mini from eBay. I would appreciate you authenticating this bag. Thank you!

Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini (cement pink)
Item No.: 172607376640
Seller ID: liur_us2014
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172607376640


----------



## zara0106

Item Name: Chloe Nile Minaudière Black
Item No.: 142359728945
Seller ID: londen-ish
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chloe-bag...ew-with-auth-card-and-dust-bag-/142359728945? 

So close to buying this!
Thanks


----------



## PurseAholics

Hello, Everyone!

My apologies......I posted in the wrong thread, please disregard and thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sienarose

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## 5354jli

*Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thank you!!
Item Name: Chloe Faye backpack black*
*Item Number: 252899051387*
*Seller ID: ustif_xcgiczf94 *
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252899051387?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## corame

Embrace grace said:


> Hi,
> I just purchased this Chloe Drew mini from eBay. I would appreciate you authenticating this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini (cement pink)
> Item No.: 172607376640
> Seller ID: liur_us2014
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172607376640
> 
> View attachment 3677818
> View attachment 3677819
> View attachment 3677821
> View attachment 3677820
> View attachment 3677822
> View attachment 3677823
> View attachment 3677824
> View attachment 3677826
> View attachment 3677827
> View attachment 3677817



Authentic


----------



## corame

zara0106 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Nile Minaudière Black
> Item No.: 142359728945
> Seller ID: londen-ish
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/chloe-bag...ew-with-auth-card-and-dust-bag-/142359728945?
> 
> So close to buying this!
> Thanks



Pics are not enough.
I need codes, prints, cards (both sides) etc.


----------



## corame

5354jli said:


> *Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thank you!!
> Item Name: Chloe Faye backpack black*
> *Item Number: 252899051387*
> *Seller ID: ustif_xcgiczf94 *
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252899051387?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*



Pics are not enough. I need all prints and codes, cards (if the seller still have).


----------



## Embrace grace

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## Mejane46

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thanks a lot


----------



## chompers514

Hello,

Could you please authenticate these:
*Item Name: Chloe paraty small*
*Item Number: 112388939225*
*Seller ID: shopmaterialworld*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...939225?hash=item1a2ae71dd9:g:dDQAAOSwsW9Y0rCk

Item name: Chloe paraty medium
Item number: 302295667361
Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...a645d04&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=112388939225

Thank you!!!!!!! My first post and designer bag purchase


----------



## corame

chompers514 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these:
> *Item Name: Chloe paraty small*
> *Item Number: 112388939225*
> *Seller ID: shopmaterialworld*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...939225?hash=item1a2ae71dd9:g:dDQAAOSwsW9Y0rCk
> 
> Item name: Chloe paraty medium
> Item number: 302295667361
> Seller ID: shopmaterialworld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...a645d04&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=112388939225
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!! My first post and designer bag purchase



They both look ok. However, pls post your own pics with the bags(and link again) when you get them(or one of them  ). 
Good luck!


----------



## chompers514

corame said:


> They both look ok. However, pls post your own pics with the bags(and link again) when you get them(or one of them  ).
> Good luck!


Thank you so much! I was just a little iffy about the serial number... I read that chloe serial numbers should be stamped on the inside in a date format XX-XX-XX:
http://spotfakehandbags.com/spot-fake-chloe-serial-numbers.html

But this one isn't stamped... it appears to be a sticker... and it doesn't follow the format. Not doubting you at all  Just wanted to make sure you think it's still ok. Thank you!!


----------



## lukesmama

Can you please authenticate this large Chloe Marcie bag? The auction has ended but the seller will be relisting it again soon and I want to buy it. 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag - Retail $2090 NEW with Tags!
Ite Number: 262955067318
Seller ID: lp248903
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

There are no pictures of the serial number. Seller says the bag was given to her by the PR team from Chloe and the bag doesn't come with the Chloe care card. Thank you SO much!


----------



## AustinDarla

Can someone help with authenticating this bag? I am getting smaller versions of my fave bags due to a rotator cuff injury, and didn't pay much for it, but need to return asap if it's not authentic. None of my Chloe bags have stickers like this, but it seems familiar... I also have a feeling the middle rings were replaced, as they are shinier gold. The hardware isn't in great condition, but the leather is. It has been stored badly. Like... folded into origami and sat on for 5 years bad.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## corame

chompers514 said:


> Thank you so much! I was just a little iffy about the serial number... I read that chloe serial numbers should be stamped on the inside in a date format XX-XX-XX:
> http://spotfakehandbags.com/spot-fake-chloe-serial-numbers.html
> 
> But this one isn't stamped... it appears to be a sticker... and it doesn't follow the format. Not doubting you at all  Just wanted to make sure you think it's still ok. Thank you!!



This is the hologram. On the other side of the small piece of leather, you will find a code, so post your own pics upon receiving it


----------



## corame

lukesmama said:


> Can you please authenticate this large Chloe Marcie bag? The auction has ended but the seller will be relisting it again soon and I want to buy it.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag - Retail $2090 NEW with Tags!
> Ite Number: 262955067318
> Seller ID: lp248903
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marci...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> There are no pictures of the serial number. Seller says the bag was given to her by the PR team from Chloe and the bag doesn't come with the Chloe care card. Thank you SO much!



It looks off to me but ask her to look inside for the code and hologram somewhere.
Let's see the pics.


----------



## Tommygurlh69

Item : Chloe Fay bag
Link : not available
. I would be forever grateful if soemone could help me with this one. Looks so real but I am questioning Chloe stamp and serial number.


----------



## corame

Tommygurlh69 said:


> Item : Chloe Fay bag
> Link : not available
> . I would be forever grateful if soemone could help me with this one. Looks so real but I am questioning Chloe stamp and serial number.



I dont authenticate without a valid link.


----------



## Tommygurlh69

corame said:


> I dont authenticate without a valid link.


I purchased off Poshmark so there is no link Bc it's an app  otherwise I would of posted can you recommend a place I can get it done I have one day left


----------



## Infinity8

Please authenticate this bag.

Item name: 
*Chloe Motty Grey Leather and Suede Faye Medium Shoulder Bag*

*Link: : https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-motty-grey-leather-and-suede-faye-medium-shoulder-bag.html*

*Seller: yoogiscloset*

*Thank you.*


----------



## Robyn4

Hi! Is authentic? Thank you for your help!
Item Name: LARGE CHLOE MARCIE TAN HANDBAG
Item Number: 201915083820
Seller ID: cgob_levittown
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-CHLOE...083820?hash=item2f0313ac2c:g:FpoAAOSwR29ZCiTp


----------



## corame

Infinity8 said:


> Please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name:
> *Chloe Motty Grey Leather and Suede Faye Medium Shoulder Bag*
> 
> *Link: : https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-motty-grey-leather-and-suede-faye-medium-shoulder-bag.html*
> 
> *Seller: yoogiscloset*
> 
> *Thank you.*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Robyn4 said:


> Hi! Is authentic? Thank you for your help!
> Item Name: LARGE CHLOE MARCIE TAN HANDBAG
> Item Number: 201915083820
> Seller ID: cgob_levittown
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-CHLOE...083820?hash=item2f0313ac2c:g:FpoAAOSwR29ZCiTp



Authentic


----------



## Alma Anne

Hi, can you please have a look at this bag that's selling on ebay? Thanks so much in advance 

Item name: Auth Chloe Small Nude Pink Nile Bag BNWOT
Item Number: 152538868924
Seller ID: ranson_872
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152538868924


----------



## corame

Alma Anne said:


> Hi, can you please have a look at this bag that's selling on ebay? Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Item name: Auth Chloe Small Nude Pink Nile Bag BNWOT
> Item Number: 152538868924
> Seller ID: ranson_872
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152538868924



I would skip this one.


----------



## badbaggirl

Hello,

Can someone take a look at this one on eBay? Thank you so much! 
Item name: CHLOE Drew shoulder bag in small grain lambskin Classice red New Authentic
Item Number: 201920657017
Seller ID: or6971399547_8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Drew-...bskin-Classice-red-New-Authentic/201920657017


----------



## Jenna2012

Hello, I haven't posted here in a long time (I've had to set up a new account)

Please can someone authenticate this Betty for me? 

Item name: Chloe Betty Bag
Item number: 122473639461
Seller ID: lbhj
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122473639461 

It's arrived and is absolutely stunning. The seller states it's authentic and from her feedback and other items I have no reason to doubt her. It's just for added peace of mind as I'm so shocked nobody else bidded at such a bargain price!








Thank you


----------



## MishaTo

Hi [emoji4]

Can you have a look at these bag and help authenticate them? 

Thank you very much [emoji8]

****

No. 1

Item name: See by Chloé bag
Item number: 272666240303
Seller: 04827376pam
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272666240303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

****

No. 2

Item name: Chloé schultertasche
Item number: 352050170350
Seller: buddyandselly
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352050170350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

****

No. 3

Item name: Chloé handbag
Item number: 122488607747
Seller: Comparad
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122488607747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lukesmama

Can you please authenticate this large Chloe Marcie bag? The auction has ended and I was the buyer but I recieved it today and I am concerned it's a fake because of the black "C" tag next to the serial tag.

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag- Retail $2090 NEW with Tags!
Item Number: 262970195651
Seller ID: lp248903
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262970195651

Seller says the bag was given to her by the PR team from Chloe and the bag doesn't come with the Chloe care card. Thank you SO much!


----------



## Kurodaiya

Hello everyone! I'm new here and I hope I'm getting the format right. May an authenticator verify if this bag is real? Thank you so much in advance!!!

*Item Name: Chloe Drew Bag*
*Item Number: 162513537392*
*Seller ID: y.y1154*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162513537392
*


----------



## Paradigma

Hello, I am looking at this ebay listing for few weeks and I really want to know if this Myer is authentic? 
Item Name: Myer Double carry bag
Item number: 3S1281-HEU-BDU
Seller ID: nba82
Link: http /www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medium-Myer-caramel-calfskin-day-bag-with-diagonal-zip-1950-NWT-100-AUTH-/302301700426?hash=item466295e14a:g:2fYAAOSwcgNZBwnZ


----------



## lukesmama

corame said:


> It looks off to me but ask her to look inside for the code and hologram somewhere.
> Let's see the pics.



Here's the pic of the serial tag. Also, I've never seen this second C tag before.


----------



## corame

badbaggirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone take a look at this one on eBay? Thank you so much!
> Item name: CHLOE Drew shoulder bag in small grain lambskin Classice red New Authentic
> Item Number: 201920657017
> Seller ID: or6971399547_8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Drew-...bskin-Classice-red-New-Authentic/201920657017



This is a gucci bag


----------



## corame

Jenna2012 said:


> Hello, I haven't posted here in a long time (I've had to set up a new account)
> 
> Please can someone authenticate this Betty for me?
> 
> Item name: Chloe Betty Bag
> Item number: 122473639461
> Seller ID: lbhj
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=122473639461
> 
> It's arrived and is absolutely stunning. The seller states it's authentic and from her feedback and other items I have no reason to doubt her. It's just for added peace of mind as I'm so shocked nobody else bidded at such a bargain price!
> 
> View attachment 3696450
> View attachment 3696444
> View attachment 3696442
> View attachment 3696441
> View attachment 3696440
> 
> 
> Thank you



Authentic.


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> Can you have a look at these bag and help authenticate them?
> 
> Thank you very much [emoji8]
> 
> ****
> 
> No. 1
> 
> Item name: See by Chloé bag
> Item number: 272666240303
> Seller: 04827376pam
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272666240303?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ****
> 
> No. 2
> 
> Item name: Chloé schultertasche
> Item number: 352050170350
> Seller: buddyandselly
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/352050170350?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ****
> 
> No. 3
> 
> Item name: Chloé handbag
> Item number: 122488607747
> Seller: Comparad
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122488607747?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1. Authentic
2. Authentic
3. Fake


----------



## corame

lukesmama said:


> Can you please authenticate this large Chloe Marcie bag? The auction has ended and I was the buyer but I recieved it today and I am concerned it's a fake because of the black "C" tag next to the serial tag.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Leather Satchel Handbag- Retail $2090 NEW with Tags!
> Item Number: 262970195651
> Seller ID: lp248903
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262970195651
> 
> Seller says the bag was given to her by the PR team from Chloe and the bag doesn't come with the Chloe care card. Thank you SO much!



Fake


----------



## corame

Kurodaiya said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here and I hope I'm getting the format right. May an authenticator verify if this bag is real? Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew Bag*
> *Item Number: 162513537392*
> *Seller ID: y.y1154*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162513537392
> *



Listing removed


----------



## corame

Paradigma said:


> Hello, I am looking at this ebay listing for few weeks and I really want to know if this Myer is authentic?
> Item Name: Myer Double carry bag
> Item number: 3S1281-HEU-BDU
> Seller ID: nba82
> Link: http /www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medium-Myer-caramel-calfskin-day-bag-with-diagonal-zip-1950-NWT-100-AUTH-/302301700426?hash=item466295e14a:g:2fYAAOSwcgNZBwnZ



Dont "touch". FAKE


----------



## laurapalmer

Hi, can you please authenticate this drew bag?
Item Name: Chloe Drew Small bag
Item Number: 3945987
Seller ID: S
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-drew-chloe-handbag-3945987.shtml

plus additional pictures


----------



## rkd123

Hi can you help authenticate this bag?

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty*
*Link (if available):* Ebay
*Photos*

Thanks


----------



## Jenna2012

corame said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## Kurodaiya

corame said:


> Listing removed



Hopefully that listing was fake!


----------



## Chits_bakar

Hi! first time poster here, need help with this bag...

Item Name: Chloe Lexa Medium bag
Item Number: 182572684515
Seller ID: legacy1006
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloé-Lexa-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## carr1326

Hello   I was hoping you could authenticate this bag for me  
Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Hobo Bag
Item Number: 20835998
Seller ID: Kerry L. @KurrLush
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-leather-hobo-bag-nut-20835998/


----------



## lukesmama

corame said:


> Fake



How can you tell? Just curious. Seller is swearing this is authentic. I'm trying to get my money back. She is claiming this was a gift from Chloe to their PR firm. I have confirmed seller does work for their PR firm.


----------



## carr1326

lukesmama said:


> How can you tell? Just curious. Seller is swearing this is authentic. I'm trying to get my money back. She is claiming this was a gift from Chloe to their PR firm. I have confirmed seller does work for their PR firm.


----------



## lukesmama

I was asking "Corame" because she authenticated my bag as fake.


----------



## corame

laurapalmer said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this drew bag?
> Item Name: Chloe Drew Small bag
> Item Number: 3945987
> Seller ID: S
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-drew-chloe-handbag-3945987.shtml
> 
> plus additional pictures
> 
> View attachment 3699399
> View attachment 3699396
> View attachment 3699397



Fake


----------



## corame

rkd123 said:


> Hi can you help authenticate this bag?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty*
> *Link (if available):* Ebay
> *Photos*
> 
> Thanks



You need to add the link from ebay.


----------



## corame

Chits_bakar said:


> Hi! first time poster here, need help with this bag...
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Lexa Medium bag
> Item Number: 182572684515
> Seller ID: legacy1006
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloé-Lexa-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Pls assure you paste the correct link to work when I click on it


----------



## corame

carr1326 said:


> Hello   I was hoping you could authenticate this bag for me
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Large Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 20835998
> Seller ID: Kerry L. @KurrLush
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-leather-hobo-bag-nut-20835998/



I stopped authenticating bags from Tradesy, too make fakes there and they block acces to people when they smell an authenticator is taking over their website.


----------



## corame

lukesmama said:


> I was asking "Corame" because she authenticated my bag as fake.



Well, you can take the bag to a Chloe boutique and ask a manager to look and tell the "story".
I dont argue here. This is my opinion based on my Chloe experience.
You can absolutelly get a second opinion.


----------



## Chits_bakar

corame said:


> Pls assure you paste the correct link to work when I click on it


Sorry about that! hope this works..

Item Name: Chloe Lexa Medium bag
Item Number: 182572684515
Seller ID: legacy1006
link:  Chloé Lexa Medium Double Strap Cross-Body Handbag


----------



## jbehll

Hi can someone help me authenticate this Chloe Faye back pack?

Item Name: Chloe Fay back pack
Item Number: 272673212237
Seller ID: tiffany122242012
Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Faye-Backpack-Large-Black-Bag-/272673212237?hash=item3f7c97074d:g:zE4AAOSw42JZGmBj

I've also attached more images that she has sent me.

Thank you so much in advance! xoxo


----------



## MishaTo

Hi, 

Can you please have a look a this Chloé bag - Thank you [emoji4]

Item name: Chloé Drew Python 
Item no.: 122499547656
Seller: annpeti0
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499547656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## carr1326

corame said:


> I stopped authenticating bags from Tradesy, too make fakes there and they block acces to people when they smell an authenticator is taking over their website.


Thanks you


----------



## carr1326

Can I ask you to authenticate two more please?   
Item Name:  Chloe Marcie Tan Large Leather Satchel
Item Number: 322515572613
Seller Name: nikiki625
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322515572613?pb=14&&autorefresh=true
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Item Name: Chloe Marcie Tan Large Leather Hobo
Item Number: 322515917778
Seller Name: 1ryter 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-C...11b9a18&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=322515572613

Thanks so much in advance for your time


----------



## rkd123

corame said:


> You need to add the link from ebay.



Link is no longer available, b/c I purchased the bag. Do all paraty bag have embossed "Chloe" logo on front of bag?


----------



## laurapalmer

corame said:


> Fake



may I ask why?


----------



## CoachRules

Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
Item Number: 172672326417
Seller ID: Ashleygeer00
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172672326417?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks!!


----------



## zara0106

Item Name: Chloe Nile Minaudiere Black
Item Number: 322513502031
Seller ID: jk-168
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322513502...=I322513502031.N36.S1.R2.TR5&autorefresh=true

Please authenticate asap! Thank you x


----------



## corame

Chits_bakar said:


> Sorry about that! hope this works..
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Lexa Medium bag
> Item Number: 182572684515
> Seller ID: legacy1006
> link:  Chloé Lexa Medium Double Strap Cross-Body Handbag



Fake


----------



## corame

jbehll said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this Chloe Faye back pack?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Fay back pack
> Item Number: 272673212237
> Seller ID: tiffany122242012
> Link: (please make sure link works) http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Chloe-Faye-Backpack-Large-Black-Bag-/272673212237?hash=item3f7c97074d:g:zE4AAOSw42JZGmBj
> 
> I've also attached more images that she has sent me.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! xoxo



Authentic


----------



## corame

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please have a look a this Chloé bag - Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Chloé Drew Python
> Item no.: 122499547656
> Seller: annpeti0
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122499547656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

carr1326 said:


> Can I ask you to authenticate two more please?
> Item Name:  Chloe Marcie Tan Large Leather Satchel
> Item Number: 322515572613
> Seller Name: nikiki625
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322515572613?pb=14&&autorefresh=true
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Tan Large Leather Hobo
> Item Number: 322515917778
> Seller Name: 1ryter
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-C...11b9a18&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=322515572613
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for your time



Both authentic


----------



## corame

rkd123 said:


> Link is no longer available, b/c I purchased the bag. Do all paraty bag have embossed "Chloe" logo on front of bag?



Even if you purchased the bag, the link of the item nr remains available. Just copy paste it.


----------



## corame

CoachRules said:


> Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
> Item Number: 172672326417
> Seller ID: Ashleygeer00
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172672326417?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks!!



Fake


----------



## corame

zara0106 said:


> Item Name: Chloe Nile Minaudiere Black
> Item Number: 322513502031
> Seller ID: jk-168
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322513502...=I322513502031.N36.S1.R2.TR5&autorefresh=true
> 
> Please authenticate asap! Thank you x



I need to see the hologram pls(inside and card pls).


----------



## zara0106

corame said:


> I need to see the hologram pls(inside and card pls).



I'm pretty sure it's fake as there's no metal bar along the base

I was sent photos of the card but they're blurring as you can't enlarge them


----------



## rkd123

corame said:


> Even if you purchased the bag, the link of the item nr remains available. Just copy paste it.



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232322364305
Thanks!


----------



## CoachRules

corame said:


> Fake


Yikes - gotta be more careful with Chloe. Thank you for looking!


----------



## CoachRules

Ok, how about this one? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
Item Number: 272665965628
Seller ID: uniquefashions15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mahog...965628?hash=item3f7c28743c:g:e0wAAOSwsN9XAuje


----------



## Raaz

Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paraty medium bag? 

The link is:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-python-paraty-chloe-handbag-3774823.shtml

Item number: 01-06-53

I have been made an offer for this bag which ends in 9 hours. Your response is much appreciated. 

Thank you

Raaz


----------



## Raaz

Hello can you please authenticate the chloe paraty medium bag here




















This item is posted on versitaire.


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-python-paraty-chloe-handbag-3774823.shtml

would appreciate if you can tell me it is authentic or not please..

Thank you very much.

Raaz


----------



## corame

rkd123 said:


> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232322364305
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

CoachRules said:


> Ok, how about this one? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Edith Satchel
> Item Number: 272665965628
> Seller ID: uniquefashions15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mahog...965628?hash=item3f7c28743c:g:e0wAAOSwsN9XAuje



Looks authentic


----------



## corame

Raaz said:


> Can you please authenticate this Chloe Paraty medium bag?
> 
> The link is:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...own-python-paraty-chloe-handbag-3774823.shtml
> 
> Item number: 01-06-53
> 
> I have been made an offer for this bag which ends in 9 hours. Your response is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Raaz



I would pass


----------



## Raaz

Thanks for the response. Just to clarify does that mean I can consider this bag authentic?


----------



## EliseK15

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag? Thank you so much in advance for helping me out!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232315450714?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: vintage-co-2001

I have added additional photos of the hologram too.

Thanks!


----------



## mak54321

Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie Satchel?
Item #:  169924
The link is:
https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-cashmere-grey-169924
THANK YOU!


----------



## corame

Raaz said:


> Thanks for the response. Just to clarify does that mean I can consider this bag authentic?



No, it means I would never buy this bag because it has red alarms


----------



## corame

EliseK15 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag? Thank you so much in advance for helping me out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232315450714?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: vintage-co-2001
> 
> I have added additional photos of the hologram too.
> 
> Thanks!



Fake


----------



## corame

mak54321 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie Satchel?
> Item #:  169924
> The link is:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-cashmere-grey-169924
> THANK YOU!



Authentic


----------



## Beautifullily

Can anyone authenticate this Chloe Marcia bag please? I don't have the link to the item as it is being sold on the shopping app "depop".

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## Raaz

Thank you! Followed your advise. Didn't buy it!


----------



## EliseK15

corame said:


> Fake


Such a pity!! Seller still claims it is real, but I wanted to be completely sure, so thank you so much for helping me out!!


----------



## AustinDarla

AustinDarla said:


> Can someone help with authenticating this bag? I am getting smaller versions of my fave bags due to a rotator cuff injury, and didn't pay much for it, but need to return asap if it's not authentic. None of my Chloe bags have stickers like this, but it seems familiar... I also have a feeling the middle rings were replaced, as they are shinier gold. The hardware isn't in great condition, but the leather is. It has been stored badly. Like... folded into origami and sat on for 5 years bad.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686819
> View attachment 3686819
> View attachment 3686820
> View attachment 3686821
> View attachment 3686822
> View attachment 3686823
> View attachment 3686824
> View attachment 3686825
> View attachment 3686826
> View attachment 3686827



******

After waiting in dread for over a week, ***************** (who advertises a 2 day service) did confirm that this bag is a fake. Unfortunately, certain apps don't allow that long to authenticate before releasing the funds to the seller. I did message the seller, because he had previously assured me that he stood by his sales as authentic, but he completely ignored me. I have opened a case through PayPal and hope I win.


----------



## mak54321

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much!  This is my first pre-loved buy & I feel so much better now!


----------



## EliseK15

Would you please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag? 

Item Name: Sac Chloe Drew
Seller ID: juliejar
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182577710575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## laurapalmer

EliseK15 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag? Thank you so much in advance for helping me out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232315450714?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: vintage-co-2001
> 
> I have added additional photos of the hologram too.
> 
> Thanks!




WOW the chloe drew that I recently bought (which is apparently fake - I am waiting for a statement of non-authenticity in order to start with paypal claim) has the same number on the holo sticker AND the same serial number inside the pocket as the bag on your pictures!
 seller also swears it is authentic and claims that the bag was bought on mytheresa...
did seller tell you where the bag comes from?


----------



## EliseK15

laurapalmer said:


> WOW the chloe drew that I recently bought (which is apparently fake - I am waiting for a statement of non-authenticity in order to start with paypal claim) has the same number on the holo sticker AND the same serial number inside the pocket as the bag on your pictures!
> seller also swears it is authentic and claims that the bag was bought on mytheresa...
> did seller tell you where the bag comes from?



Wow that is strange! I asked where it was from, but did not get an answer (which did not make me less worried..). I see you bought yours on Vestiaire Collective. I have bought from them before and they authenticate all their items in the process though, right? Did it pass the test at first?


----------



## laurapalmer

EliseK15 said:


> Wow that is strange! I asked where it was from, but did not get an answer (which did not make me less worried..). I see you bought yours on Vestiaire Collective. I have bought from them before and they authenticate all their items in the process though, right? Did it pass the test at first?



I bought mine on depop, but the seller had it listed on VC as well, I found the listing afterwards...
so strange! one would think that fake bags would at least have different serial numbers on them...weirdly enough the bag looks so authentic, material, hardware, stitching, everything top notch, never would have thought that it is a fake - heart breaking to find out that it is one...


----------



## EliseK15

laurapalmer said:


> I bought mine on depop, but the seller had it listed on VC as well, I found the listing afterwards...
> so strange! one would think that fake bags would at least have different serial numbers on them...weirdly enough the bag looks so authentic, material, hardware, stitching, everything top notch, never would have thought that it is a fake - heart breaking to find out that it is one...



Aaah I see. I know, mine too!! I would not have been able to tell based on how it looks and feels. So sad that there's so many fakes out there! Hope your request comes through soon. Good luck!


----------



## Annunziata1231

Hello,
Would someone authenticate this bag? Thank you.

Item Name: CHLOE DREW Small Gray Crossbody bag 100% AUTHENTIC GUARANTEED $1850 nwt

Item Number: 282484173026

Seller ID: mode_bazaar

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-DREW-...cbc6c86&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=262985575626


----------



## Annunziata1231

Hello,

One more bag for authentication. Thank you very much.

Item Name: AUTHENTIC NWT $2015 CHLOE Drew Crossbody Bag Motty Grey Leather Gold Hardware

Item Number: 262985575626

Seller ID: nhgkimmy

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262985575626?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fashionchick01

*Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thank you 
Item Name:*
*Nile Bracelet small leather and suede shoulder bag*

*Link: https://authenticatebag.shutterfly.com/pictures/8
*


----------



## fashionchick01

*hi, please help me to authentic this Chloe bag. Thank you 
Item: Chloe Mily shoulder bag (medium)
Link: https://authenticatebag.shutterfly.com/pictures/23
*


----------



## ayp19

I would really appreciate it if I could have this bag authenticated. It says recently sold since I bought this bag from Yoogi's Closet on a wine influenced whim.  (But they have a good return policy so it's ok) 

Item: Chloe Small Faye in Tobacco Leather

Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-tobacco-leather-small-faye-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## Ciela

Hi ! would any of you ladies kindly authenticate this bag? Thanks!
name: Chloe Marcie
number: 311879938704
seller: japan_monoshare
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...938704?hash=item489d7e3290:g:IBoAAOSwjL5ZJO~c


----------



## corame

EliseK15 said:


> Would you please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?
> 
> Item Name: Sac Chloe Drew
> Seller ID: juliejar
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182577710575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Fake from this pictures


----------



## corame

Annunziata1231 said:


> Hello,
> Would someone authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: CHLOE DREW Small Gray Crossbody bag 100% AUTHENTIC GUARANTEED $1850 nwt
> 
> Item Number: 282484173026
> 
> Seller ID: mode_bazaar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-DREW-...cbc6c86&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=262985575626



I want to see the card hologram as well


----------



## corame

Annunziata1231 said:


> Hello,
> 
> One more bag for authentication. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC NWT $2015 CHLOE Drew Crossbody Bag Motty Grey Leather Gold Hardware
> 
> Item Number: 262985575626
> 
> Seller ID: nhgkimmy
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262985575626?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## corame

fashionchick01 said:


> *Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thank you
> Item Name:*
> *Nile Bracelet small leather and suede shoulder bag*
> 
> *Link: https://authenticatebag.shutterfly.com/pictures/8
> *



I need to see the hologram on card pls


----------



## corame

fashionchick01 said:


> *hi, please help me to authentic this Chloe bag. Thank you
> Item: Chloe Mily shoulder bag (medium)
> Link: https://authenticatebag.shutterfly.com/pictures/23
> *



Help me with some more details pls


----------



## corame

ayp19 said:


> I would really appreciate it if I could have this bag authenticated. It says recently sold since I bought this bag from Yoogi's Closet on a wine influenced whim.  (But they have a good return policy so it's ok)
> 
> Item: Chloe Small Faye in Tobacco Leather
> 
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-tobacco-leather-small-faye-shoulder-bag.html
> 
> View attachment 3710608
> View attachment 3710609
> View attachment 3710610
> View attachment 3710611



Fake to me


----------



## corame

Ciela said:


> Hi ! would any of you ladies kindly authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> name: Chloe Marcie
> number: 311879938704
> seller: japan_monoshare
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...938704?hash=item489d7e3290:g:IBoAAOSwjL5ZJO~c



Authentic


----------



## fashionchick01

corame said:


> I need to see the hologram on card pls



Sorry there is no authentic cards, only the bag


----------



## fashionchick01

corame said:


> Help me with some more details pls



No authentic cards


----------



## Annunziata1231

corame said:


> Authentic[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## josephine_TEA

Hello, I just recently purchased this Chole Drew Mini from someone and would to know if this is authentic. Thank you so much 

*Item Name (if you know it): Chole Drew Mini
Link (if available):* It's from a personal seller so there's no link.
*Photos: 










*


----------



## ayp19

corame said:


> Fake to me



Well that is disappointing but thankfully I can return it. Do you mind explaining how you know?


----------



## Ciela

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you! sadly, I didn't win it


----------



## eyemom

Hello.  New here.  Can someone please take a look at this and let me know what you think?  Thank you!

Item Name:  
*CHLOE Authentic NWT $1795 Blue Leather Medium Marcie Bag*

Item Number:  
302325969996

Seller ID:  shopmaterialworld

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Authe...969996?hash=item466408344c:g:uO4AAOSw5cRZKuVI


----------



## eyemom

Here's another one, please.  Thank you!

Item name:  
*Authentic CHLOE Royal Navy Leather Medium Marcie Satchel Handbag*

Item Number:  
132204445873

Seller ID:  bsa580

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/132204445873?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## eyemom

Last one.   THANK YOU!

Item Name:  
*Chloe 'Medium Marcie' Leather Satchel Bag RETAIL $1,990 Blush Nude *

Item Number:  132181001393

Seller ID:  designerbrandss

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/132181001393?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fashionchick01

Hi ladies, can you please check if this one is authentic? 

Item name: Chloe faye shoulder bag

Item ID: 152561518221

Seller ID: everywhereee

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152561518221 

Thanks


----------



## Angsas

Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this bag:

Item: CHLOE BAG FAYE SMALL

Seller: Balenciaga.123

No: 122518620644

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122518620644

Thank you so much in advance! Xxx


----------



## agnesszy

*Item Name: Chloe Sac à main en daim / suède Marcie authentique*
*Item Number:  142400598695*
*Seller ID: niusia-a-paris*
*Link: 
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Chloe-Sac-a-...598695?hash=item2127bcb2a7:g:CMQAAOSwtGlZLzFK

real one?
Thank you

*


----------



## chesterfremont

Hi! I am new to this and hope I am posting in the right place. I was the victim of an impulse buy on Ebay for a Chloe Drew 3 weeks ago. the listing was removed, so I cannot post. However, the photos on the listing looked legit, with the item in Texas. Once I purchased, I saw the item was being delivered DHL from HongKong. It was too late. Received bag 10 days later and nothing like what was photographed. Alerted eBay and started the process and now I am finally allowed to return the fake bag, to the address in Texas. Goggled the woman's name and address...she died in 2006! SO, I am sending fake bag back to a deceased woman's home and hope I get my money back. Here's my question for the authenticators: Is there an email address or eBay contact to alert these fakes, because I have been reporting and they remain listed!! All sellers with a zero 0 at the end of their ID is a CON!! they list obscure US addresses, but post both fake and authentic photos of Chloe Drew bags....of course the photos are stolen too. I did go to Neiman and purchased the Drew. Difficult lesson to learn. Here is an example these scum scammers are posting on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-sling...188450?hash=item3d3cbf8122:g:pUwAAOSwxu5ZLiaQ


----------



## schmile

hello, 

so i know the chloé paddington is from ages ago, but i managed to snag one from '07 at an amazing bargain, just that it doesn't come with any of the cards or tags or a dust bag. :/

would appreciate any thoughts on whether or not it's an authentic one - it seems to pass all the standard checks for authenticity (lock right side up, handles right way around, etc)

Name : Chloé Paddington 
Serial No : 01-07-51-5191
Link: http://carousell.com/p/41469822

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## agnesszy

looks real




schmile said:


> hello,
> 
> so i know the chloé paddington is from ages ago, but i managed to snag one from '07 at an amazing bargain, just that it doesn't come with any of the cards or tags or a dust bag. :/
> 
> would appreciate any thoughts on whether or not it's an authentic one - it seems to pass all the standard checks for authenticity (lock right side up, handles right way around, etc)
> 
> Name : Chloé Paddington
> Serial No : 01-07-51-5191
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/41469822
> 
> thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3718624
> View attachment 3718625
> View attachment 3718626
> View attachment 3718627
> View attachment 3718628
> View attachment 3718630
> View attachment 3718631
> View attachment 3718632
> View attachment 3718633
> View attachment 3718634


----------



## schmile

agnesszy said:


> looks real




Thanks.  I was just slightly worried because of the fading "é" on the padlock and the side C - buckle. haha.


----------



## corame

schmile said:


> hello,
> 
> so i know the chloé paddington is from ages ago, but i managed to snag one from '07 at an amazing bargain, just that it doesn't come with any of the cards or tags or a dust bag. :/
> 
> would appreciate any thoughts on whether or not it's an authentic one - it seems to pass all the standard checks for authenticity (lock right side up, handles right way around, etc)
> 
> Name : Chloé Paddington
> Serial No : 01-07-51-5191
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/41469822
> 
> thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3718624
> View attachment 3718625
> View attachment 3718626
> View attachment 3718627
> View attachment 3718628
> View attachment 3718630
> View attachment 3718631
> View attachment 3718632
> View attachment 3718633
> View attachment 3718634



Let me tell you the stamp should be visible 100%. Yours is unclear, it's like it was stamped half, which Chloe would never do !!


----------



## corame

agnesszy said:


> looks real



You are not an authenticator here, probably the seller of this bag


----------



## corame

chesterfremont said:


> Hi! I am new to this and hope I am posting in the right place. I was the victim of an impulse buy on Ebay for a Chloe Drew 3 weeks ago. the listing was removed, so I cannot post. However, the photos on the listing looked legit, with the item in Texas. Once I purchased, I saw the item was being delivered DHL from HongKong. It was too late. Received bag 10 days later and nothing like what was photographed. Alerted eBay and started the process and now I am finally allowed to return the fake bag, to the address in Texas. Goggled the woman's name and address...she died in 2006! SO, I am sending fake bag back to a deceased woman's home and hope I get my money back. Here's my question for the authenticators: Is there an email address or eBay contact to alert these fakes, because I have been reporting and they remain listed!! All sellers with a zero 0 at the end of their ID is a CON!! they list obscure US addresses, but post both fake and authentic photos of Chloe Drew bags....of course the photos are stolen too. I did go to Neiman and purchased the Drew. Difficult lesson to learn. Here is an example these scum scammers are posting on Ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-sling...188450?hash=item3d3cbf8122:g:pUwAAOSwxu5ZLiaQ



Your link is not working


----------



## corame

Angsas said:


> Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item: CHLOE BAG FAYE SMALL
> 
> Seller: Balenciaga.123
> 
> No: 122518620644
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122518620644
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Xxx



Pics are not clear. I need all stamps and code hologram etc


----------



## corame

fashionchick01 said:


> Hi ladies, can you please check if this one is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Chloe faye shoulder bag
> 
> Item ID: 152561518221
> 
> Seller ID: everywhereee
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152561518221
> 
> Thanks



Off!


----------



## schmile

corame said:


> Let me tell you the stamp should be visible 100%. Yours is unclear, it's like it was stamped half, which Chloe would never do !!





schmile said:


> hello,
> 
> so i know the chloé paddington is from ages ago, but i managed to snag one from '07 at an amazing bargain, just that it doesn't come with any of the cards or tags or a dust bag. :/
> 
> would appreciate any thoughts on whether or not it's an authentic one - it seems to pass all the standard checks for authenticity (lock right side up, handles right way around, etc)
> 
> Name : Chloé Paddington
> Serial No : 01-07-51-5191
> Link: http://carousell.com/p/41469822
> 
> thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3718624
> View attachment 3718625
> View attachment 3718626
> View attachment 3718627
> View attachment 3718628
> View attachment 3718630
> View attachment 3718631
> View attachment 3718632
> View attachment 3718633
> View attachment 3718634



hi corame,

thank you so much for your reply! as i now have the bag with me, i was able to take more close-ups of the lock and clasps (from different angles) in case it was a trick of the light that made it appear half-stamped.

i will try and see if i can return it if you still think it's not ok. 

really do appreciate all the help on authenticating!


----------



## Natallhy

Hi there! 

I'm new to this site, and would just like an authentication on a Chloe Drew bag I recently purchased from eBay UK. Details are: 

Item Name: Chloe Drew (small) in Motty Grey

Link: NA, but the seller has recently posted another Chloe bag with almost identical specs apart from size (this new one is a mini) 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142408609888 

Thank you so much! Any help would be much appreciated. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Apologies if I've followed an incorrect format, it's quite difficult to navigate on my iPhone. 

Natalie xx


----------



## Natallhy

Sorry - failed to upload three photos so here they are


----------



## Angsas

corame said:


> Pics are not clear. I need all stamps and code hologram etc



Dear corame,

The seller provided these additional photos, I hope they show you the information you need.
Thank you so much for your help in this!

Xxx


----------



## corame

schmile said:


> hi corame,
> 
> thank you so much for your reply! as i now have the bag with me, i was able to take more close-ups of the lock and clasps (from different angles) in case it was a trick of the light that made it appear half-stamped.
> 
> i will try and see if i can return it if you still think it's not ok.
> 
> really do appreciate all the help on authenticating!
> 
> View attachment 3724542
> View attachment 3724543
> View attachment 3724544
> View attachment 3724545
> View attachment 3724546
> View attachment 3724547
> View attachment 3724548
> View attachment 3724549



I mean the inside print


----------



## corame

Natallhy said:


> View attachment 3725416
> View attachment 3725419
> View attachment 3725415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - failed to upload three photos so here they are



The bag in the pics looks authentic to me.
However, it might be a tricky thing and you get another bag which is fake (if you say he has listed a new exactlly same bag).
What I would need you to do, is take a pic of the hologram on the card and the one inside the bag. Let's see.


----------



## corame

Angsas said:


> Dear corame,
> 
> The seller provided these additional photos, I hope they show you the information you need.
> Thank you so much for your help in this!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> View attachment 3725593
> View attachment 3725594
> View attachment 3725595
> View attachment 3725598



Indeed helpful. Authentic


----------



## Natallhy

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly! Here are the photos you requested. I really hope this helps  












corame said:


> The bag in the pics looks authentic to me.
> However, it might be a tricky thing and you get another bag which is fake (if you say he has listed a new exactlly same bag).
> What I would need you to do, is take a pic of the hologram on the card and the one inside the bag. Let's see.


----------



## mypisce

Hi corame,

Can you please help check the authenticity of this bag?

Thanks a lot!

I*tem Name: CHLOE Drew Midium Leather Saddle Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 282517966948*
*Seller ID: internationalexchangeeugenia*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282517966948?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## fashionchick01

corame said:


> Off!


thanks


----------



## fashionchick01

fashionchick01 said:


> Sorry there is no authentic cards, only the bag





fashionchick01 said:


> *Hi! Would like to know if this is authentic. Thank you
> Item Name:*
> *Nile Bracelet small leather and suede shoulder bag*
> 
> *Link: https://authenticatebag.shutterfly.com/pictures/8*


i have added more photos for this bag. however I do not have authentic cards. 
Could someone please authenticate this bag please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## fashionchick01

corame said:


> Help me with some more details pls



I have added more photos, could someone please authenticate it for me? thanks


----------



## Katybug1

*Item Name: *Chloe Faye Mini
*Item Number: 252994709514*
*Seller ID:  ustif_xcgiczf94*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252994709514
Thank you !*


----------



## MishaTo

Hi,
Will you have a look at this bag? Thank you so much [emoji4]

Item name: Chloé bag Borsa nuova leather trapuntata
Listing no.: 322556703905
Seller: b.irin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/322556703905/322556703905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lilychinny

Hi!!! I've been searching for what feels like forever for the Marcie Satchel in the Baby size. Please please please let this be authentic. I couldn't wait so I just ordered it but I can return it if it's a fake. What do you guys think? Need your amazing expertise. Thank you!
*
Item Name : Chloe Baby Marcie Satchel in Nut
Link :* https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-nut-pebbled-leather-mini-marcie-bag.html
*Seller : *Yoogi's Closet
*Photos : 
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## Ll1991

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag:

Item: CHLOE BAG DREW MINI

Seller: Unknown

Item code: 3S1032-944-B59

Link: not available because it's from private 

Thank you so much!


----------



## MishaTo

MishaTo said:


> Hi,
> Will you have a look at this bag? Thank you so much [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Chloé bag Borsa nuova leather trapuntata
> Listing no.: 322556703905
> Seller: b.irin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/322556703905/322556703905?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


More pictures


----------



## laurapalmer

Can someone please take a look at this one?
Seller: Kirsten
Item number: 4036757
Chlow Drew in small
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Thank you very much!


----------



## tafeli10

Hi, please help authenticate this Hudson bag:
Seller: peri-jami
Item number: 162559384206
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-a...384206?hash=item25d94b5a8e:g:5~0AAOSwhQhY0vxH
thanks!


----------



## Omgitssuse

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. No authenticity cards or dustbag was included w the auction. 

Chloe Faye small in motto grey
Seller: trendyfashions06
Item #: 232368974116
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/232368974116?_mwBanner=1

I won the item but am concerned about its authenticity. 
I've uploaded some more photos as the listing did not have many close ups. Thank you!


----------



## caroliny

*Item Name: *Chloe Medium Marcie
*Item Number: *292164802833
*Seller ID: *gregowand
*Link:  *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mediu...802833?hash=item4406611911:g:SHIAAOSw32lY1UCn


----------



## Martazam

Is it possible that its real?


----------



## fisha04

Kindly assist me in authenticating this Chloe Faye handbag. The photos were sent to me by the seller.

I have never owned a Chloe bag and am uncertain about how to begin having this authenticated.

I truly appreciate any replies. Thank you!


----------



## tamarino

Hi,
Will you helo me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Item name: Chloé marcie mini studded 
Listing no.: i6848701552
Seller: donatella3
Link: http://allegro.pl/chloe-marcie-torebka-nude-bez-oryginal-i6848701552.html


----------



## Capratt157

Please authenticate this chloe Marcie 
Serial number 011056-12


----------



## LaurenRies

Hey! Would someone be able to authenticate these Chloe boots for me?
Chloe Susanne Boot. 
 Unsure of item number.
Seller: nataleean


----------



## yungtruong

I am looking at a Chloe Nile on eBay, please help with authentication. Thank you so much.

*Item Name: Chloe Small Nile Bracelet Bag in Caramel *
*Item Number: 152596644696*

*Seller ID: lovelystuff1407*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...66781d0&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=152596644696*


----------



## Laraschoeni

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Chloe Nile bag? The seller was given this bag as a gift so does not have some of the packaging unfortunately which is why she opted to lower the price so much but she does have the dust bag and chloe card
 Item name: Chloe Nile
Link: https://www.depop.com/massiefloral/massiefloral-brand-newchloe-neil-bag-in


----------



## yungtruong

Laraschoeni said:


> Hello, I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Chloe Nile bag? The seller was given this bag as a gift so does not have some of the packaging unfortunately which is why she opted to lower the price so much but she does have the dust bag and chloe card
> Item name: Chloe Nile
> Link: https://www.depop.com/massiefloral/massiefloral-brand-newchloe-neil-bag-in



The listing says "Price reflects authenticity." I'm pretty sure that means it's not authentic.


----------



## Laraschoeni

yungtruong said:


> The listing says "Price reflects authenticity." I'm pretty sure that means it's not authentic.



I asked the seller about that and she stated that the price is so low due to her not being given all the packaging therefor she did not want to sell it as authentic when she isnt sure herself if it is


----------



## jazzyke

Hi Corame!

Can you please authenticate this Chloe Faye medium bag? 
No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.

Item name: Chloe Faye Medium
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/152237143@N07/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi! I saw this Chloé bag listed for sale online and was wondering if it is authentic or not. Hope you could help!

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloé Heloise (according to the listing)
Link (if available):* https://shopee.ph/Auth.Vintage-CHLOE-HELOISE-Bag-i.434214.313921948

Looking forward to your reply/ies!


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Hi! I saw this Chloé bag listed for sale online and was wondering if it is authentic or not. Hope you could help!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloé Heloise (according to the listing)
> Link (if available):* https://shopee.ph/Auth.Vintage-CHLOE-HELOISE-Bag-i.434214.313921948
> 
> Looking forward to your reply/ies!



Here are additional photos by the seller! Hope someone could help me with this!


----------



## Toniponiponi

Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this bag: 
Bag: Chloe Drew. 
Item is with me
No authenicity card included just the care card and dust bag.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## OR0104

Hi guys! This is my first post here so please let me know if I'm on a wrong thread! Would like to ask if you could check authenticity and condition of this Chloe Eden Crossbody. I've never owned a Chloe so I don't know the specifics I need to look out for. As per seller, this was bought in HK. Attached photos. Appreciate your help!


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Here are additional photos by the seller! Hope someone could help me with this!



Hi! I would like to make a follow up on this. Hope someone could authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for assistance on this Drew? Purchased from Saks off 5th, so this may be totally unnecessary but I figure I would double check  few more photos to follow. Thank you so much for any help you can provide!

Item: Chloe Drew intense Green
Seller: Saks off 5th
Item#:0400095417697
Link: https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400095417697


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them- thank you again so much!! If any additional photos are needed, please let me know.


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them- thank you again so much!! If any additional photos are needed, please let me know.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Sorry ladies. I've missed A LOT from this Thread but that is because all posts keep me so busy that I cant find time for all, so I will try my best to answer a few of your questions here.


----------



## corame

OR0104 said:


> Hi guys! This is my first post here so please let me know if I'm on a wrong thread! Would like to ask if you could check authenticity and condition of this Chloe Eden Crossbody. I've never owned a Chloe so I don't know the specifics I need to look out for. As per seller, this was bought in HK. Attached photos. Appreciate your help!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Toniponiponi said:


> View attachment 3754515
> View attachment 3754515
> View attachment 3754516
> View attachment 3754517
> View attachment 3754518
> View attachment 3754522
> View attachment 3754517
> View attachment 3754524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day! Can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> Bag: Chloe Drew.
> Item is with me
> No authenicity card included just the care card and dust bag.
> Thanks in advance!



This is fake


----------



## corame

striveforluxury said:


> Here are additional photos by the seller! Hope someone could help me with this!



This is fake


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Authentic



So grateful for your help Corame!! Thank you thank you!!


----------



## laurapalmer

Dear corame, can you please take a look at this one?
Seller: Kirsten
Item number: 4036757
Chlow Drew in small
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...vestiairecollective.com&utm_medium=email-auto

Thank you very much!


----------



## Oddity

*Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
*Item Number:* 162536
*Seller ID:* Fashionphile
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-c...ign=shopping&gclid=CKTxiczSi9UCFYlgfgodlk8Dlw

corame, thank you in advance for your time and expertise on this. I wish there could be others here to help ease the burden of authenticating Chloe bags. I'm sure it goes unstated often but I will say that your experience is helping a lot of folks here dodge the bullet of spending their hard earned coin on fakes which riddle these auction sites with amazing frequency... This is my first time considering buying a luxury item of this magnitude and price. Your time is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## tatnik

Hello,
I just bought this bag on ebay. Can you please authenticate it? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: CHLOE Marcie medium Saddle Handbag
Item Number: 302364133861
Seller ID: julie6089
Item Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CHLOE-Marcie...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Hi! I would like to make a follow up on this. Hope someone could authenticate. Thank you!



How about this, @corame? Will you please check this also? Thank you!

Edit: Sorry i missed your reply.


----------



## striveforluxury

corame said:


> This is fake



Thank you for sharing your expertise!


----------



## Toniponiponi

corame said:


> This is fake



Thank you for your time!


----------



## jazzyke

hi Corame,

can you please authenticate this Chloe Faye medium bag? 
No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.

Item name: Chloe Faye Medium
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/152237143@N07/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lacy0911

i hope I'm doing this right! Very new to tpf!
Wanted to see if this Chloe bag on eBay is authentic!
Item name: authentic-Chloe-Nile-medium-bracelet-bag
Item number: 222584706493
Seller ID: peggypederso0
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222584706493


----------



## cmay23

Hi, I just purchased this Chloe Small Lexa in Nubuck off of Poshmark. I'm not entirely sure it's authentic The seller sent the tags along with the bag but I'm not sure if they are real. Can someone please help??
ID:3000010972578


----------



## rukya

Hello, I hope I'm doing this right, first time trying the authenticate thread! 
As I understood, Corame is the authenticator, thank you, your knowledge is precious !

I'm looking for this bag for a long time but I'm super scared by the fake, it would be awesome if you could get an eye on it. The serial number started my concern. As I found out, after a quick googling, that it was associated with the paraty ? 

I'm going to see the bag tomorrow, I'll try to get better close up.

In advance, thank you for your time !

Item name: authentique-sac-chloe-modele-elsie (it's the small evening bag)
Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-and-sacs...e/33390655-authentique-sac-chloe-modele-elsie


----------



## CallaBerry

Hi Corame,

Your expert eye is again needed. Thanks in advance

Item: Chloe Drew Bag
Link:  https://ph.carousell.com/p/chloe-ba...rer=/kimmyclosetsale/?page=4&ref_sId=10159235
History of the bag: strap in the picture is generic. Seller said that transparent tag has peeled off and that gold tone hardware has already faded.
Additiona pics












Additional pictures:


----------



## corame

Oddity said:


> *Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
> *Item Number:* 162536
> *Seller ID:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-c...ign=shopping&gclid=CKTxiczSi9UCFYlgfgodlk8Dlw
> 
> corame, thank you in advance for your time and expertise on this. I wish there could be others here to help ease the burden of authenticating Chloe bags. I'm sure it goes unstated often but I will say that your experience is helping a lot of folks here dodge the bullet of spending their hard earned coin on fakes which riddle these auction sites with amazing frequency... This is my first time considering buying a luxury item of this magnitude and price. Your time is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.



Fake


----------



## corame

tatnik said:


> Hello,
> I just bought this bag on ebay. Can you please authenticate it? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: CHLOE Marcie medium Saddle Handbag
> Item Number: 302364133861
> Seller ID: julie6089
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/CHLOE-Marcie...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Authentic


----------



## corame

striveforluxury said:


> How about this, @corame? Will you please check this also? Thank you!
> 
> Edit: Sorry i missed your reply.



I dont see it


----------



## corame

Lacy0911 said:


> i hope I'm doing this right! Very new to tpf!
> Wanted to see if this Chloe bag on eBay is authentic!
> Item name: authentic-Chloe-Nile-medium-bracelet-bag
> Item number: 222584706493
> Seller ID: peggypederso0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222584706493



Fake


----------



## corame

cmay23 said:


> View attachment 3768973
> View attachment 3768975
> View attachment 3768976
> View attachment 3768977
> View attachment 3768978
> View attachment 3768979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just purchased this Chloe Small Lexa in Nubuck off of Poshmark. I'm not entirely sure it's authentic The seller sent the tags along with the bag but I'm not sure if they are real. Can someone please help??
> ID:3000010972578



Show me the card


----------



## corame

rukya said:


> Hello, I hope I'm doing this right, first time trying the authenticate thread!
> As I understood, Corame is the authenticator, thank you, your knowledge is precious !
> 
> I'm looking for this bag for a long time but I'm super scared by the fake, it would be awesome if you could get an eye on it. The serial number started my concern. As I found out, after a quick googling, that it was associated with the paraty ?
> 
> I'm going to see the bag tomorrow, I'll try to get better close up.
> 
> In advance, thank you for your time !
> 
> Item name: authentique-sac-chloe-modele-elsie (it's the small evening bag)
> Link: https://www.vinted.fr/sacs-and-sacs...e/33390655-authentique-sac-chloe-modele-elsie
> View attachment 3770159
> View attachment 3770160
> View attachment 3770161
> View attachment 3770163
> View attachment 3770164
> View attachment 3770165
> View attachment 3770166
> View attachment 3770167



Authentic


----------



## corame

CallaBerry said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Your expert eye is again needed. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Chloe Drew Bag
> Link:  https://ph.carousell.com/p/chloe-ba...rer=/kimmyclosetsale/?page=4&ref_sId=10159235
> History of the bag: strap in the picture is generic. Seller said that transparent tag has peeled off and that gold tone hardware has already faded.
> Additiona pics
> View attachment 3770457
> View attachment 3770458
> View attachment 3770459
> View attachment 3770460
> View attachment 3770461
> View attachment 3770462
> View attachment 3770463
> View attachment 3770464
> View attachment 3770466
> View attachment 3770467
> 
> 
> Additional pictures:



Fake


----------



## jazzyke

Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag for me?

No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.

Item name: Chloe Faye Medium
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/152237143@N07/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rukya

corame said:


> Authentic



Hello Corame,
Thank you so much for your time and your knowledge ! My first Elsie is on my way, yay 
Have a nice day !


----------



## kkhc

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? This is my first request, so apologies if my format is incorrect. I just purchased on eBay, and it looks and feels authentic, but just want to be sure. The hologram serial number on the bag and number on the authenticity card match. Additional pics attached. Thx in advance!

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium
Item number: 232418446116
Seller name: studiowardrobe
Link: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Bag, Gray


----------



## kkhc

More pics! Thank you!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chloe Crocodile Edith

Seller:Therealreal

URL: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-crocodile-edith-bag-2

Item # CHL50905

Comments: I bought this and I'm waiting for it to be delivered.  Will have more pics up.  I emailed therealreal and they said it was real crocodile?  Can anyone chime in and confirm that? Have a happy rest of your weekend!


----------



## Oddity

corame said:


> Fake



OMG thank you corame! Someone bought it too... 

Could you also please authenticate this other Fringe Hudson? Just noticing the "Made In Italy" font letters definitely looks a bit wider than the other one you said was fake. Hope this one is actually real this time! 

*Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
*Item Number:* 156181
*Seller ID:* Fashionphile
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-mini-fringe-hudson-shoulder-bag-black-156181

---------------------------------------------

*Reference to OLD one corame verified as fake:*

*Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
*Item Number:* 162536
*Seller ID:* Fashionphile
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-c...ign=shopping&gclid=CKTxiczSi9UCFYlgfgodlk8Dlw


----------



## Ciela

Dear Corame, could you please help me authenticate this Paraty? Thanks!

Item name: CHLOE black leather satchel purse gold hardware
Item number: 311920502003
Seller ID: ceoshopping
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-black...502003?hash=item489fe924f3:g:uTwAAOSwvr5ZcPZI


----------



## princesspjpants

Dear Corame and/or (other approved Chloe authenticators),

I'm not as familiar with Chloe handbags and would appreciate your expertise in authenticating the below. I've heard horror stories of fakes being mixed in with real items at legitimate dept stores. I recall shopping at Saks one time and while looking at a particular style, i saw how noticeably off the one of the chloe bags were (even the name was not fully embossed on the bag like normal) so just taking an extra step to authenticate here. 

Thanks in advance! 
*
Item Nam: Chloe Drew Mini (Tobacco colour)*
*Link: *Sorry, no link bc this was purchased in stores in Canada at a Canadian dept store (Nordstrom equivalent)
*Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## Thisisatrev

Hello Corame & other authenticators.
I am writing on behalf of my mother, who is a savvy buyer but not very good with computers. This is a long-shot but, she had bought this at yard sale in Henderson, Nevada. It is Chloe Goldie which we have seen no less than 3 other bags online with the same serial, all claiming to be authentic. How can that be? Here are pictures we have, it didn't come with the card or anything else. Thanks in advance for your time. 

*Name: * Chloe Goldie 

*Links:* soon showing the three others listed. None for this bag since it was bought from a private party at a yard sale in Henderson, Nevada. 

*Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## Thisisatrev

Hello Corame & other authenticators.
I am writing on behalf of my mother, who is a savvy buyer but not very good with computers. This is a long-shot but, she had bought this at yard sale in Henderson, Nevada. It is Chloe Goldie which we have seen no less than 3 other bags online with the same serial, all claiming to be authentic. How can that be? Here are pictures we have, it didn't come with the card or anything else. Thanks in advance for your time.

*Name: * Chloe Goldie

*Links:* soon showing the three others listed. None for this bag since it was bought from a private party at a yard sale in Henderson, Nevada.

*Photos: some photos taken with flash. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3776219
View attachment 3776226
View attachment 3776237
*


----------



## tamarino

Can you help Me with this authentication? i will be greatful !


----------



## tamarino

Hi,
Will you helo me to authenticate this bag ? Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Item name: Chloé marcie mini studded 
Listing no.: i6848701552
Seller: donatella3
Link: http://allegro.pl/chloe-marcie-torebka-nude-bez-oryginal-i6848701552.html


----------



## Yk28chan

Hello!

Just wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag?

Name: Chloe Paraty


----------



## milapav

hi there, im new to this forum so please forgive me if i havent posted correctly!
was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag!!
*Item Name: *Chloe Faye Backpack


----------



## shanarocks

Hi! Hoping to find out if the following bag on eBay.com is authentic before I consider purchasing (I really want to!).  Below is the information on the site: 

*Item Name:  CHLOE 'MARCIE' MEDIUM SATCHEL TAN Retail $1990.00*
*Item Number:  322601286006*
*Seller ID:  luluobsession (22) - http://www.ebay.com/usr/luluobsession?_trksid=p2047675.l2559*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*

Thank you soooo much for your help!! 
Shana
*










*


----------



## RebFL

Item name: Chloe Faye medium tobacco 
Hi, could someone please confirm this Chloe Faye in tobacco. Certain aspects of the hardware seem different to photographs on Chloe website but I don't know if Chloe have changed their hardware slightly for the same model over the years. Also the serial number looks dodgy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3779051

	

		
			
		

		
	
 etc.
Would really appreciate your advice.
Rebecca


----------



## corame

jazzyke said:


> Hi there, can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.
> 
> Item name: Chloe Faye Medium
> Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/152237143@N07/
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Show me the card pls


----------



## corame

kkhc said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag? This is my first request, so apologies if my format is incorrect. I just purchased on eBay, and it looks and feels authentic, but just want to be sure. The hologram serial number on the bag and number on the authenticity card match. Additional pics attached. Thx in advance!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium
> Item number: 232418446116
> Seller name: studiowardrobe
> Link: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel Bag, Gray



Show me the card you got both sides


----------



## corame

kkhc said:


> More pics! Thank you!!



Ok. I see it now. Authentic


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> Chloe Crocodile Edith
> 
> Seller:Therealreal
> 
> URL: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-crocodile-edith-bag-2
> 
> Item # CHL50905
> 
> Comments: I bought this and I'm waiting for it to be delivered.  Will have more pics up.  I emailed therealreal and they said it was real crocodile?  Can anyone chime in and confirm that? Have a happy rest of your weekend!



I need to see more pics


----------



## corame

Ciela said:


> Dear Corame, could you please help me authenticate this Paraty? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: CHLOE black leather satchel purse gold hardware
> Item number: 311920502003
> Seller ID: ceoshopping
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-black...502003?hash=item489fe924f3:g:uTwAAOSwvr5ZcPZI



Authentic


----------



## corame

princesspjpants said:


> Dear Corame and/or (other approved Chloe authenticators),
> 
> I'm not as familiar with Chloe handbags and would appreciate your expertise in authenticating the below. I've heard horror stories of fakes being mixed in with real items at legitimate dept stores. I recall shopping at Saks one time and while looking at a particular style, i saw how noticeably off the one of the chloe bags were (even the name was not fully embossed on the bag like normal) so just taking an extra step to authenticate here.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> *
> Item Nam: Chloe Drew Mini (Tobacco colour)*
> *Link: *Sorry, no link bc this was purchased in stores in Canada at a Canadian dept store (Nordstrom equivalent)
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775458
> View attachment 3775459
> View attachment 3775460
> View attachment 3775461
> View attachment 3775464
> View attachment 3775465
> View attachment 3775466
> View attachment 3775467
> View attachment 3775468
> View attachment 3775469
> *



Authentic


----------



## corame

Thisisatrev said:


> Hello Corame & other authenticators.
> I am writing on behalf of my mother, who is a savvy buyer but not very good with computers. This is a long-shot but, she had bought this at yard sale in Henderson, Nevada. It is Chloe Goldie which we have seen no less than 3 other bags online with the same serial, all claiming to be authentic. How can that be? Here are pictures we have, it didn't come with the card or anything else. Thanks in advance for your time.
> 
> *Name: * Chloe Goldie
> 
> *Links:* soon showing the three others listed. None for this bag since it was bought from a private party at a yard sale in Henderson, Nevada.
> 
> *Photos: some photos taken with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776219
> View attachment 3776226
> View attachment 3776237
> *



Fake to me


----------



## corame

Yk28chan said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just wondering if someone can help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Name: Chloe Paraty



Fake


----------



## corame

milapav said:


> hi there, im new to this forum so please forgive me if i havent posted correctly!
> was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag!!
> *Item Name: *Chloe Faye Backpack



Fake


----------



## corame

shanarocks said:


> Hi! Hoping to find out if the following bag on eBay.com is authentic before I consider purchasing (I really want to!).  Below is the information on the site:
> 
> *Item Name:  CHLOE 'MARCIE' MEDIUM SATCHEL TAN Retail $1990.00*
> *Item Number:  322601286006*
> *Seller ID:  luluobsession (22) - http://www.ebay.com/usr/luluobsession?_trksid=p2047675.l2559*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> 
> Thank you soooo much for your help!!
> Shana
> *
> View attachment 3778536
> View attachment 3778538
> View attachment 3778539
> View attachment 3778540
> View attachment 3778541
> View attachment 3778542
> View attachment 3778543
> View attachment 3778544
> View attachment 3778545
> View attachment 3778546
> *



Fake


----------



## princesspjpants

corame said:


> Authentic


Omg you are a QUEEN!!

Many thanks for kindly for taking the time to do this


----------



## Yifeizheng

Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me please. 

*Item Name: Chloe Calfskin Medium Faye Denim Blue*
*Item Number: 164363*
*Seller ID: Fashionphile*
*Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-denim-blue-164363*


----------



## jazzyke

corame said:


> Show me the card pls


Hi Corame,
Unfortunately there is no card.
Please advise.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Please help if you can is this real?


----------



## Shelbyrana

and this?


----------



## kkhc

corame said:


> Show me the card you got both sides


Hi Corame- here are pics of the card. Thx!


----------



## kkhc

corame said:


> Ok. I see it now. Authentic


Excellent, ty Corame!!


----------



## pmburk

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty*
*Link (if available):* https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/clo/d/chloe-handbag/6237321148.html


----------



## tbestes

Please authenticate

Name: Chloe Bay Large Leather Tote Bag
Number: 222444170692
ID: burzapawe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Bay-L...170692?hash=item33cab4adc4:g:NIwAAOSwax5Yzatq


----------



## dallaslv

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Shelbyrana

What about this?? Seems fishy to me


----------



## tlalji

HI There,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  It's a gift for my wife and i'm not sure if it's authentic

Item name: Chloe Drew
Link to Photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7L5K-_bFKNPZkF1aVFDbk9BOHc

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## katslack

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this faye?

Item name: chloe faye small leather shoulder bag
Item number: 182709242099
Seller: purpleballoon1
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/182709242099?ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11304.m43.l3166/7?euid=e78bdc516e2c421ca663fa4b05b25c70&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com.au%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D182709242099%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ACOCE%3AAU%3A3166&srcrot=e11304.m43.l3166&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1

And this one too please?
Item name: chloe small faye shoulder bag
Item number: 263123289383
Seller: lamarees2
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic...g-in-Suede-Leather-/263123289383?nav=WATCHING


----------



## MishaTo

Hi, 

Can you authenticate this Faye? 

Name: Chloé Faye bag.
Seller: MBB
Lasting no.: ?
Link: https://www.dba.dk/crossbody-chloe-laeder-po/id-1036226352/

Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3792434
View attachment 3792435
View attachment 3792436


----------



## katslack

Hi, would you be kind enough to authenticate this bag for me please? I need to pay for it yet but a little nervous:
Item name: small grey chloe faye
Item link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/100-authen...n-Suede-Leather-/263123289383?nav=WON&trxId=0
Seller id: lamarees2
Item number: 263123289383
 Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## katslack

katslack said:


> Hi, would you be kind enough to authenticate this bag for me please? I need to pay for it yet but a little nervous:
> Item name: small grey chloe faye
> Item link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/100-authen...n-Suede-Leather-/263123289383?nav=WON&trxId=0
> Seller id: lamarees2
> Item number: 263123289383
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, some more photos:


----------



## katslack

Hi authenticators, I posted the above bag for authentification a few days ago (need to pay or let it go). Can you help? Is my format wrong? Please let me know?


----------



## geanbean

Hi guys, looking for some help authenticating this Chloe Faye bag. Can anyone give me some advice as to if all Chloe Faye's have serial numbers/hologram stickers? Have come across conflicting reports online, but cant think of why Chloe wouldn't put serial numbers in these bags. The bag below has no serial number or sticker. 
Thanks very much for any opinions or advice! Please let me know if any other photos would be helpful.

Item: Small Chloe Faye in Black
Photos:


----------



## chrismaddox3d

Chloe Small Nile Bracelet bag Leather Crossbody Green
Looking to get this for my wife and the seller said it is 2017 model which makes me wonder why so cheap on the price.
Noticed these sale for $1,500 at Nordstroms or Saks 5th Ave and never have seen this color before.
Here is the eBay link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Small-Nile-Bracelet-bag-Leather-Crossbody-Green/263143600671?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## megancarlene

Looking at this bag, one professional and one individual seller. What do you guys think? I know it can be hard to tell without serial numbers, tags, etc., but I thought I might as well post anyway.

Chloe Mily

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chloe/leather-chloe-handbag-3969073.shtml


http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-mily-chloe-handbag-4336826.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## corame

kkhc said:


> Hi Corame- here are pics of the card. Thx!



Authentic


----------



## corame

pmburk said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty*
> *Link (if available):* https://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/clo/d/chloe-handbag/6237321148.html



Fake


----------



## corame

tbestes said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Name: Chloe Bay Large Leather Tote Bag
> Number: 222444170692
> ID: burzapawe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Bay-L...170692?hash=item33cab4adc4:g:NIwAAOSwax5Yzatq



Authentic


----------



## corame

dallaslv said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Authentic


----------



## corame

tlalji said:


> HI There,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  It's a gift for my wife and i'm not sure if it's authentic
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew
> Link to Photos: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7L5K-_bFKNPZkF1aVFDbk9BOHc
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Authentic


----------



## corame

katslack said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this faye?
> 
> Item name: chloe faye small leather shoulder bag
> Item number: 182709242099
> Seller: purpleballoon1
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/182709242099?ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11304.m43.l3166/7?euid=e78bdc516e2c421ca663fa4b05b25c70&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com.au%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D182709242099%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ACOCE%3AAU%3A3166&srcrot=e11304.m43.l3166&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1
> 
> And this one too please?
> Item name: chloe small faye shoulder bag
> Item number: 263123289383
> Seller: lamarees2
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic...g-in-Suede-Leather-/263123289383?nav=WATCHING



1. Authentic
2. Fake


----------



## corame

geanbean said:


> Hi guys, looking for some help authenticating this Chloe Faye bag. Can anyone give me some advice as to if all Chloe Faye's have serial numbers/hologram stickers? Have come across conflicting reports online, but cant think of why Chloe wouldn't put serial numbers in these bags. The bag below has no serial number or sticker.
> Thanks very much for any opinions or advice! Please let me know if any other photos would be helpful.
> 
> Item: Small Chloe Faye in Black
> Photos:
> View attachment 3795110
> View attachment 3795111
> View attachment 3795112
> View attachment 3795113
> View attachment 3795115
> View attachment 3795116
> View attachment 3795118



Fake


----------



## piyO_piyo

Hey guys! Would someone help authenticate this Chloe Drew mini? 

Item: Mini Chloe Drew in Natural 
Item #: 182716059756
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## katslack

corame said:


> 1. Authentic
> 2. Fake


Thankyou so much Corame


----------



## apey

Can you kindly authenticate this Paraty bag? Just bought it from TrendLee and it is on the way. Thanks a lot!
*
Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty Medium*
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-chloe-paraty-top-handle-bag-leather-medium1051750105
*Photos: see link above*


----------



## megancarlene

Please kindly authenticate these two medium Fayes. I'm starting to get so paranoid, unfortunately 

https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-192160

https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-193297

Thank you!


----------



## apey

Just received the bag mentioned two posts above (#4564) and want to add more photos (see attached). Thanks!



apey said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this Paraty bag? Just bought it from TrendLee and it is on the way. Thanks a lot!
> *
> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty Medium
> Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-chloe-paraty-top-handle-bag-leather-medium1051750105
> *Photos: see link above*


----------



## corame

piyO_piyo said:


> Hey guys! Would someone help authenticate this Chloe Drew mini?
> 
> Item: Mini Chloe Drew in Natural
> Item #: 182716059756
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



I need to see the other side of the card and a close look with the sides of the bag.


----------



## corame

apey said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this Paraty bag? Just bought it from TrendLee and it is on the way. Thanks a lot!
> *
> Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paraty Medium*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-chloe-paraty-top-handle-bag-leather-medium1051750105
> *Photos: see link above*



Need to see the card if they still have it


----------



## corame

megancarlene said:


> Please kindly authenticate these two medium Fayes. I'm starting to get so paranoid, unfortunately
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-192160
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-193297
> 
> Thank you!



They look fine to me on their web. I would take my own photos upon receiving


----------



## corame

apey said:


> Just received the bag mentioned two posts above (#4564) and want to add more photos (see attached). Thanks!



How about the card ?


----------



## apey

Doesn't seem to come with a card. Would it be hard to tell without it?



corame said:


> How about the card ?


----------



## megancarlene

corame said:


> They look fine to me on their web. I would take my own photos upon receiving


Thank you so much corame! [emoji173]


----------



## arc-iv

Hello,

Kindly authenticate the item below. I recently purchased this from a Japanese consignment store and need reassurance it is the real deal.

Item Name: _Chloe Mini Drew_
Link (my own pictures): https://app.box.com/s/phe050osuz8vchckll3i3h67kc1fba9b

Thank you!


----------



## chlee1

Hi,

Please authenticate this auction on ebay. The seller has no feedback and appears to have other similar auctions under different seller names (the text is the same for each auction). Photos look like it's authentic though. If this is real it's either a great deal or Chole Faye has terrible resale value. 

TY in advance!!

Item Name: 100% authentic chloe faye small
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Chloe-Faye-Small-Suede-Leather-Shoulder-Cross-body-Grey-Bag/302423798394?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45728&meid=4d9846da3f4c4557b5bdd826a640813e&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=302423816851&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## keroCCS

I want to purchase this bag on eBay, but want to check on the authenticity

Item: Chloe drew bag mint chain shoulder handbag authentic
Item #: 172832390734
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-drew-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## keroCCS

Item: Chloe Drew Mini Cement Pink Handbag
Item #: 182731754560
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## misstrashe

Hi there, I'm pretty sure I bought a fake Chloe bag from TheRealReal - can someone please help? I'm freaking out because I purchased it back in July for my mom's 60th birthday and I just gave it to her. I didn't bother opening it up because I thought the site was authentic and wouldn't sell fakes!!!!!!

Item: CHLOÉ MEDIUM MARCIE SATCHEL
Item #: CHL55761
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-medium-marcie-satchel-116-117


----------



## beemer

Hello! Could someone please authenticate for me? Also, the seller lists it as "brown," but I'm wondering what color this is? Thanks!

Item: Chloe Marcie Medium
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282575490303


----------



## megancarlene

Hello again! Just received my Faye from Fashionphile. No suspicions, but would love your opinion and expertise  The holograph sticker on the authenticity card says B4XXBN. The leather tab says 04-16-50-65 (model or stock #?) There's a holographic sticker on the backside of the tab as well. This is my first time purchasing premier designer so I'm new to this, sorry!


----------



## megancarlene

megancarlene said:


> Hello again! Just received my Faye from Fashionphile. No suspicions, but would love your opinion and expertise  The holograph sticker on the authenticity card says B4XXBN. The leather tab says 04-16-50-65 (model or stock #?) There's a holographic sticker on the backside of the tab as well. This is my first time purchasing premier designer so I'm new to this, sorry!
> 
> View attachment 3809150
> View attachment 3809151
> View attachment 3809152
> View attachment 3809153
> View attachment 3809154
> View attachment 3809155
> View attachment 3809156
> View attachment 3809157


Here's some photos of the card:


----------



## Bizlady1978

Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this Chloe drew in python? Many thanks.


----------



## Japchick

Hello.  I'm looking to buy a preloved Chloé Paraty medium and was hoping someone here could help me determine if it's authentic? Below is the information requested:
*Item Name (if you know it): Chloé Paraty with diamond stitching, medium *


----------



## lovemybeleo

Hi. Please assist in authenticating this Chloé Marcie. Details as required;
Item name: Chloé Marcie medium satchel tote bag AUTHENTIC or $ BACK w/dust bag and cards
Item #: 253121815308
Seller I'd: goodbuykitty1
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253121815308

Auction ends tomorrow and I would greatly appreciate any assistance you can provide.
Thank you in advance


----------



## arc-iv

arc-iv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kindly authenticate the item below. I recently purchased this from a Japanese consignment store and need reassurance it is the real deal.
> 
> Item Name: _Chloe Mini Drew_
> Link (my own pictures): https://app.box.com/s/phe050osuz8vchckll3i3h67kc1fba9b
> 
> Thank you!


In addition to my post quoted above, I'm thinking of getting the small version of the same bag. I found this listing and I would appreciate your input regarding its authenticity.

Item Name: _Chloe Small Drew_
Seller ID: Fashion_bazaar
Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/totesbriefcases/celine-phantom-black-stamped-crocodile


----------



## Yifeizheng

Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me please. 

*Item Name: Chloe Calfskin Medium Faye Denim Blue*
*Item Number: 164363*
*Seller ID: Fashionphile*
*Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-denim-blue-164363*


----------



## corame

apey said:


> Doesn't seem to come with a card. Would it be hard to tell without it?



No. But more pics would help.


----------



## corame

arc-iv said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kindly authenticate the item below. I recently purchased this from a Japanese consignment store and need reassurance it is the real deal.
> 
> Item Name: _Chloe Mini Drew_
> Link (my own pictures): https://app.box.com/s/phe050osuz8vchckll3i3h67kc1fba9b
> 
> Thank you!



Upload your pics here as I cant see them there.


----------



## corame

chlee1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this auction on ebay. The seller has no feedback and appears to have other similar auctions under different seller names (the text is the same for each auction). Photos look like it's authentic though. If this is real it's either a great deal or Chole Faye has terrible resale value.
> 
> TY in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: 100% authentic chloe faye small
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Chloe-Faye-Small-Suede-Leather-Shoulder-Cross-body-Grey-Bag/302423798394?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45728&meid=4d9846da3f4c4557b5bdd826a640813e&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=302423816851&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



The listing has been removed.


----------



## corame

keroCCS said:


> Item: Chloe Drew Mini Cement Pink Handbag
> Item #: 182731754560
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



1. Dosent work
2. I need clear close picture. It looks like the pics were taken from different websites.


----------



## corame

misstrashe said:


> Hi there, I'm pretty sure I bought a fake Chloe bag from TheRealReal - can someone please help? I'm freaking out because I purchased it back in July for my mom's 60th birthday and I just gave it to her. I didn't bother opening it up because I thought the site was authentic and wouldn't sell fakes!!!!!!
> 
> Item: CHLOÉ MEDIUM MARCIE SATCHEL
> Item #: CHL55761
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-medium-marcie-satchel-116-117
> View attachment 3807478



Fake


----------



## corame

beemer said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate for me? Also, the seller lists it as "brown," but I'm wondering what color this is? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chloe Marcie Medium
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282575490303



Pics are not enough.


----------



## corame

megancarlene said:


> Here's some photos of the card:
> 
> View attachment 3809295
> View attachment 3809296



Authentic


----------



## corame

Bizlady1978 said:


> Hi, would someone be able to authenticate this Chloe drew in python? Many thanks.



Fake


----------



## corame

Japchick said:


> Hello.  I'm looking to buy a preloved Chloé Paraty medium and was hoping someone here could help me determine if it's authentic? Below is the information requested:
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloé Paraty with diamond stitching, medium *



Authentic


----------



## corame

lovemybeleo said:


> Hi. Please assist in authenticating this Chloé Marcie. Details as required;
> Item name: Chloé Marcie medium satchel tote bag AUTHENTIC or $ BACK w/dust bag and cards
> Item #: 253121815308
> Seller I'd: goodbuykitty1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/253121815308
> 
> Auction ends tomorrow and I would greatly appreciate any assistance you can provide.
> Thank you in advance



Fake


----------



## corame

arc-iv said:


> In addition to my post quoted above, I'm thinking of getting the small version of the same bag. I found this listing and I would appreciate your input regarding its authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: _Chloe Small Drew_
> Seller ID: Fashion_bazaar
> Link: https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/totesbriefcases/celine-phantom-black-stamped-crocodile



It looks good but you need to repost it when you get it. Take your own pics and include and link again.


----------



## corame

Yifeizheng said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me please.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Calfskin Medium Faye Denim Blue*
> *Item Number: 164363*
> *Seller ID: Fashionphile*
> *Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-denim-blue-164363*



Authentic


----------



## megancarlene

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## heidierik

Hi you guys! 

I'm new to this so I'm sorry if I'm doing this all wrong. But I recently bought this Chloe Faye Small Shoulder Bag from the norwegian app Tise, and I'm wondering if any of you guys can confirm its authenticity? Thank you


----------



## beemer

beemer said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate for me? Also, the seller lists it as "brown," but I'm wondering what color this is? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Chloe Marcie Medium
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282575490303





corame said:


> Pics are not enough.



Could you tell me the specific pics you need in order to authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## beemer

Here are some more in case these help. There is no authenticity card or sticker.


----------



## misstrashe

corame said:


> Fake


THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## nh107

Hi - please help me authenticate this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-mini-Crossbody-Bag-Pink-/263189506259?


----------



## ggwong

Hi,
Can you please authenticate the below Chloe bags for me please ?  many thanks
*1.
Item Name: Chloe womens red Handbag*
*Item Number:  eBay item number: 332368937422Seller ID: User ID rachael1409 *
*Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-wom...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
2.
Item Name:
Chloe Paraty Small Orange Leather Bag

Item Number:  eBay item number: 
202045498122
Seller ID:  chloe_t 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
3.
Item Name:
Chloe leather Marcie handbag, medium size, grey - used 

Item Number:  eBay item number: 
202045167922
Seller ID:  annabush78 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-lea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Brittaney Ede

Hi All, 
Just wondering if someone would be able to take of look at this Medium Faye and comment on its authenticity? 

Greatly appreciated! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152688907086


----------



## Ryel12

Please help me Authenticate this Chloe faye small bag. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263154434701


----------



## Ryel12

I'm new on this site and just wondering if somebody can help me Authenticate the small Chloe faye bag which I bought on eBay. Thank you!
Here's the link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/263154434701


----------



## corame

heidierik said:


> Hi you guys!
> 
> I'm new to this so I'm sorry if I'm doing this all wrong. But I recently bought this Chloe Faye Small Shoulder Bag from the norwegian app Tise, and I'm wondering if any of you guys can confirm its authenticity? Thank you



Not able to authenticate with 3 pics


----------



## corame

beemer said:


> Could you tell me the specific pics you need in order to authenticate? Thanks!



All prints and details in natural light pls.


----------



## corame

nh107 said:


> Hi - please help me authenticate this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-mini-Crossbody-Bag-Pink-/263189506259?



Authentic


----------



## corame

ggwong said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate the below Chloe bags for me please ?  many thanks
> *1.
> Item Name: Chloe womens red Handbag*
> *Item Number:  eBay item number: 332368937422Seller ID: User ID rachael1409 *
> *Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-wom...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 2.
> Item Name:
> Chloe Paraty Small Orange Leather Bag
> 
> Item Number:  eBay item number:
> 202045498122
> Seller ID:  chloe_t
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Par...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 3.
> Item Name:
> Chloe leather Marcie handbag, medium size, grey - used
> 
> Item Number:  eBay item number:
> 202045167922
> Seller ID:  annabush78
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-lea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*



1. Authentic
2. Authentic
3. Fake


----------



## corame

Brittaney Ede said:


> Hi All,
> Just wondering if someone would be able to take of look at this Medium Faye and comment on its authenticity?
> 
> Greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152688907086



Authentic


----------



## corame

Ryel12 said:


> Please help me Authenticate this Chloe faye small bag.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263154434701



It looks off


----------



## Ryel12

Thank you corame! So this is not authentic?


----------



## Ryel12

I got the bag with me. I think I'll return this if it's not authentic.


----------



## beemer

corame said:


> All prints and details in natural light pls.


Did you see these?


----------



## ggwong

corame said:


> 1. Authentic
> 2. Authentic
> 3. Fake


Thanks so so full 
XXX


----------



## ggwong

ggwong said:


> Thanks so so full
> XXX


Thanks so so much


----------



## sweetsparkle

Hi ladies. Can you help authenticate this Chloe Drew for me? Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## sweetsparkle

sweetsparkle said:


> Hi ladies. Can you help authenticate this Chloe Drew for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NEW-CHLOE-DREW-SMALL-BLACK-GOLD-HW-CROSSBODY-BAG/401397965581?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



bump! anyone?


----------



## corame

Ryel12 said:


> I got the bag with me. I think I'll return this if it's not authentic.



It looks good. Are these pics taken by you?
Show me the card as well.


----------



## corame

beemer said:


> Did you see these?
> 
> View attachment 3818345
> View attachment 3818346
> View attachment 3818347
> View attachment 3818348
> View attachment 3818350
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818351



All these pictures are taken by you ?


----------



## corame

sweetsparkle said:


> Hi ladies. Can you help authenticate this Chloe Drew for me? Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-NE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



I need to see the code, the hologram and the card.


----------



## Ryel12

corame said:


> It looks good. Are these pics taken by you?
> Show me the card as well.


I took this pictures unfortunately it's only the bag nothing else. Thank you Corame!


----------



## sweetsparkle

corame said:


> I need to see the code, the hologram and the card.


Hi Corame - I've asked her to send photos of the code and hologram. She said she doesn't have the card anymore. Should I pass on this? Her ratings are 100% on eBay and looks like she's selling a lot of designer bags.


----------



## beemer

corame said:


> All these pictures are taken by you ?


Yes, taken by me. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## sweetsparkle

corame said:


> I need to see the code, the hologram and the card.



Hi Corame - she doesn't have the card anymore but please see attached photos of code and hologram. Thank you!


----------



## geetan

Hi please authenticate this Chloe Hudson fringe 

Thank you!


----------



## geetan

Additional pics 


geetan said:


> Hi please authenticate this Chloe Hudson fringe
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## pradaish

Hi!  Can someone help me determine whether this is authentic or not?  Thanks so much in advance! 

*Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie - Dusty Yellow*
*Item Number: 282532732019*
*Seller ID: littlerabbit980*
*Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/890-NWT-Chl...732019?hash=item41c8435c73:g:r7cAAOSwz71ZRz4Y*


----------



## Yifeizheng

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you for your help!


----------



## corame

Ryel12 said:


> I took this pictures unfortunately it's only the bag nothing else. Thank you Corame!



Authentic


----------



## corame

sweetsparkle said:


> Hi Corame - I've asked her to send photos of the code and hologram. She said she doesn't have the card anymore. Should I pass on this? Her ratings are 100% on eBay and looks like she's selling a lot of designer bags.



I would pass


----------



## corame

beemer said:


> Yes, taken by me. What do you think? Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## corame

geetan said:


> Additional pics



I dont see the additional photos.


----------



## corame

pradaish said:


> Hi!  Can someone help me determine whether this is authentic or not?  Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Mini Marcie - Dusty Yellow*
> *Item Number: 282532732019*
> *Seller ID: littlerabbit980*
> *Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/890-NWT-Chl...732019?hash=item41c8435c73:g:r7cAAOSwz71ZRz4Y*



I need to see prints, code, card hologram etc.


----------



## sweetsparkle

corame said:


> I would pass


Thanks Corame! I decided to purchase the bag from Bergdorf Goodman instead


----------



## Ryel12

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much corame!


----------



## MsFrechdachs

Hello!
I just purchased a Faye in Midnight Green from Département Féminin. I have read in several threads on this forum that they are thought to be reliable and to sell authentic products. So I am probably being a bit paranoid, but I would be happy if someone could take a look.
My problem: the bag came without the authenticity card and the SA can't find it at the shop either. I am not planning on reselling it, so IF the bag was authentic that wouldn't bother me too much. Also, the hologram sticker inside the bag looks a bit different than on other pictures in this thread and is not on the back of the leather number tag, but sewn inside the zip pocket.

Thank you very much in advance!
*
Item Name: Chloé Faye Medium in Midnight Green
Link: http://www.departementfeminin.com/en/produit/midnight-green-faye-bag.php
Photos















*


----------



## NYCpanthersgirl

Hi there!
In the market for a Drew wallet. Was planning on buying it from Bloomies but thought to look at resells just to see what's out there. Came across this one. I've never really seen it with the wristlet strap. I honestly prefer wallets with the wristlet strap but didn't know if this was a clear indication of a fake or from a previous line that I've just never seen before. Please let me know your thoughts, thank you!

*Item Name: Chloe Drew Zip Around Wallet (black)*
*Item Number: 21470968 (Tradesy) *
*Seller ID: 
@passion4fashion4less (Tradesy) & shop_authenticfashion4less (ebay)
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...ip-around-long-wallet-21470968/?tref=category*
and 
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-550-Chl...145197?hash=item2cc534fced:g:MqUAAOSweNNZnjt7*


----------



## lovemybeleo

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you! I passed on this thank goodness.


----------



## Trang Dang

Hi everyone, please help me authentic this Chloe Nile Minaudìere bag
Item number : 263204874157
Seller : Tubagrunge
Link :

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...et-Caramel-Bag-in-Black-Leather-/263204874157


----------



## corame

NYCpanthersgirl said:


> Hi there!
> In the market for a Drew wallet. Was planning on buying it from Bloomies but thought to look at resells just to see what's out there. Came across this one. I've never really seen it with the wristlet strap. I honestly prefer wallets with the wristlet strap but didn't know if this was a clear indication of a fake or from a previous line that I've just never seen before. Please let me know your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew Zip Around Wallet (black)*
> *Item Number: 21470968 (Tradesy) *
> *Seller ID:
> @passion4fashion4less (Tradesy) & shop_authenticfashion4less (ebay)
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...ip-around-long-wallet-21470968/?tref=category*
> and
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-550-Chl...145197?hash=item2cc534fced:g:MqUAAOSweNNZnjt7*



Authentic the one from ebay.


----------



## corame

Trang Dang said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authentic this Chloe Nile Minaudìere bag
> Item number : 263204874157
> Seller : Tubagrunge
> Link :
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...et-Caramel-Bag-in-Black-Leather-/263204874157



Need more pics to authenticate.


----------



## pusasabaso

*Hello, 

I am interested in getting this bag and would appreciate it greatly if you could help authenticate it. Thank you very much!

Item Name (if you know it): 
Chloe Tan Calfskin Mini Marcie Crossbody*

*Link (if available):* https://www.modaselle.com/chloe-tan-calfskin-mini-marcie-crossbody-ha01962/
*Photos *


----------



## Kareenn

Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate for my sister. She bought it from a friend and would like to chrck if indeed authentic.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate for my sister. She bought it from a friend and would like to chrck if indeed authentic. 


View attachment 3830491
View attachment 3830493
View attachment 3830494
View attachment 3830495
View attachment 3830497
View attachment 3830503
View attachment 3830505
View attachment 3830506
View attachment 3830500


----------



## Kareenn

Kareenn said:


> Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate for my sister. She bought it from a friend and would like to chrck if indeed authentic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830491
> View attachment 3830493
> View attachment 3830495
> View attachment 3830494
> View attachment 3830497
> View attachment 3830500
> View attachment 3830503
> View attachment 3830505
> View attachment 3830506
> View attachment 3830509



Sorry by the way there's no card or dustbag


----------



## JadePanther05

*I'm looking at purchasing my first Chloe item! Could someone please authenticate this?

Item Name: Chloe Small Faye bag in Beige (all leather)*
*Item Number: 21607983*
*Seller ID: Gigi N.*
*Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-...lush-cross-body-bag-beige-21607983/?tref=cart

Listing says: "Chloe Faye Small Leather Shoulder Bag in pre-loved condition. This bag is made of all leather. Please note the bag is pre-owned and does show some minor signs of wear. Please review all photos before purchasing! 

DETAILS
Measurements: L:9''XH:6''XD:3.5''
Strap Leather: 20-22.4
Beige Suede Interior 
Mix of Gold & Silver Hardware
Adjustable Leather Strap
Made in Spain less"








































*


----------



## The.Billie

Hi everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to ask if you can have a look at those pics and tell me if this is a genuine Paddington? Thanks


----------



## corame

The.Billie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to ask if you can have a look at those pics and tell me if this is a genuine Paddington? Thanks



Show me the code and card pls.


----------



## corame

JadePanther05 said:


> *I'm looking at purchasing my first Chloe item! Could someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Small Faye bag in Beige (all leather)*
> *Item Number: 21607983*
> *Seller ID: Gigi N.*
> *Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-...lush-cross-body-bag-beige-21607983/?tref=cart
> 
> Listing says: "Chloe Faye Small Leather Shoulder Bag in pre-loved condition. This bag is made of all leather. Please note the bag is pre-owned and does show some minor signs of wear. Please review all photos before purchasing!
> 
> DETAILS
> Measurements: L:9''XH:6''XD:3.5''
> Strap Leather: 20-22.4
> Beige Suede Interior
> Mix of Gold & Silver Hardware
> Adjustable Leather Strap
> Made in Spain less"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I do not authenticate items from Tradesy anymore. Too mamy fakes. Sorry.


----------



## corame

Kareenn said:


> Hi, appreciate if you could authenticate for my sister. She bought it from a friend and would like to chrck if indeed authentic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830491
> View attachment 3830493
> View attachment 3830495
> View attachment 3830494
> View attachment 3830497
> View attachment 3830500
> View attachment 3830503
> View attachment 3830505
> View attachment 3830506
> View attachment 3830509




It looks good.


----------



## The.Billie

corame said:


> Show me the code and card pls.


Hi corame, 
Thanks for your reply. Here are the pics you've asked for.


----------



## Oddity

Corame, could you please authenticate this one? 

*Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
*Item Number:* 156181
*Seller ID:* Fashionphile
*Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-mini-fringe-hudson-shoulder-bag-black-156181


----------



## Chipee

Hi 
Can someone tell  me if this is a real Chloe Faye Mini Backpack?
The seller says it is and bought it from Bloomingdales.
Thanks so much!

Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack
Item Number: ebay 172880524214
Seller ID:  ilonmozgovay0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-...WFuXkjMBoxhJt0F5HCJcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bluebanana

Hi can anyone help authenticate this bag?  And give thoughts?  thank you so much 

*Chloé Marcie Satchel in GREIGE*

Item no.: Serial # 03-12-62-65.
Seller ID: gracew888

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...679090?hash=item2cc7256a72:g:i2YAAOSwCndZnmza


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for assistance with this wallet ?

Item: tan Marcie wallet
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: unknown
Link: no longer working

The hologram is in a very difficult place to photograph so I apologize for the poor photos. I really tried! Thank you for any help you might be able to provide


----------



## pradaish

Hi,
I bought this on tradesy, but it did not come with the authentication card.  Can someone please help authenticate?  Thanks so much!

Item: Chloe Small Marcie, Dusty Yellow


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this wallet ?
> 
> Item: tan Marcie wallet
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: unknown
> Link: no longer working
> 
> The hologram is in a very difficult place to photograph so I apologize for the poor photos. I really tried! Thank you for any help you might be able to provide


 Forgot this photo 

Thank you!


----------



## Mmomiche

Hello! I got this bag at a content sale and it didn't come with an authentication card but I loved it, got it, and now I would like to know if it is real or not! I didn't even bother asking her because I was so thrown off by her selling a Chloe bag no one seemed to notice was there


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I also ask for help on this one?

Item: sunlight Marcie
Seller: fashionphile
Item#183440
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-sunlight-183440

Thank you!!


----------



## Christine Lie

Hi can someone help me authenticate this Chloe? I have no idea what is the name of the Bag. It got serial number and receipt but the bag smells funny. Please help


----------



## corame

The.Billie said:


> Hi corame,
> Thanks for your reply. Here are the pics you've asked for.



Fake


----------



## corame

Oddity said:


> Corame, could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> *Item Name: *CHLOE Calfskin Mini Fringe Hudson Shoulder Bag Black
> *Item Number:* 156181
> *Seller ID:* Fashionphile
> *Link:* http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-mini-fringe-hudson-shoulder-bag-black-156181



It looks good


----------



## corame

Chipee said:


> Hi
> Can someone tell  me if this is a real Chloe Faye Mini Backpack?
> The seller says it is and bought it from Bloomingdales.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack
> Item Number: ebay 172880524214
> Seller ID:  ilonmozgovay0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-...WFuXkjMBoxhJt0F5HCJcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I would really skip it.


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this wallet ?
> 
> Item: tan Marcie wallet
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: unknown
> Link: no longer working
> 
> The hologram is in a very difficult place to photograph so I apologize for the poor photos. I really tried! Thank you for any help you might be able to provide



No cards ?


----------



## corame

pradaish said:


> Hi,
> I bought this on tradesy, but it did not come with the authentication card.  Can someone please help authenticate?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Chloe Small Marcie, Dusty Yellow
> 
> View attachment 3839009
> View attachment 3839011



I dont like how it looks.


----------



## corame

Mmomiche said:


> View attachment 3839553
> View attachment 3839546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I got this bag at a content sale and it didn't come with an authentication card but I loved it, got it, and now I would like to know if it is real or not! I didn't even bother asking her because I was so thrown off by her selling a Chloe bag no one seemed to notice was there
> View attachment 3839550



Its fake


----------



## corame

Christine Lie said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this Chloe? I have no idea what is the name of the Bag. It got serial number and receipt but the bag smells funny. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840085
> View attachment 3840087
> View attachment 3840088
> View attachment 3840091
> View attachment 3840092
> View attachment 3840093
> View attachment 3840094
> 
> View attachment 3840095
> View attachment 3840096
> View attachment 3840097



You got yourself a fake bag dear


----------



## Christine Lie

Thanks for the information. Someone try to sell it to me (I do resell secondhand bags but normally LV, Chanel and sort) I never really know about Chloe but clearly the serial number of this bag is copying the format of LV date code. Once again thank you for the help Corame


----------



## The.Billie

corame said:


> Fake


Omg noooo   I already bought it. How did you realise? I've looked at all the important things. None of it looked odd or fake. Ahhh I can't believe this


----------



## Oddity

corame said:


> It looks good



Thank you corame. Please see our private convo if you haven't already.


----------



## Mmomiche

corame said:


> Its fake


Could you tell me how you know?


----------



## Oddity

The.Billie said:


> Omg noooo   I already bought it. How did you realise? I've looked at all the important things. None of it looked odd or fake. Ahhh I can't believe this





Mmomiche said:


> Could you tell me how you know?



I'm just responding to your inquiries because I hear this a lot. Authenticators on TPF will tend not to describe in exact detail what is wrong with the item to prevent the replicators and fakers from making their replicas look even more like the real thing, so it's a bit of an acquired and secret knowledge. These authentications are done on borrowed volunteer time and I would say, there's nothing keeping you from getting a second and third opinion or a professional opinion.

If you already purchased and bought the item and need to dispute it or create a PayPal claim, get it professionally authenticated by someone such as Authenticate4U and there are others. Some turn-arounds are better than others so search the forum. Also do thorough research before pulling the trigger. Buy from places that stand behind what they sell and offer prepaid shipping labels to return items that are fake. There have been stories of fakes ending up in department stores as returns so if the fakes can fool those SAs, it can fool anyone. Be diligent and research as much about the bag, its tags, serial/date codes, fonts and appearance as much as possible. 

Compare the pictures of the listings with higher resolution ones say on Net-A-Porter, even then obviously don't buy from a place that hasn't been around long or an eBayer with (0) feedback or suspicious feedback as eBay is littered with fakes. If it's an older bag do a deeper search. Sometimes Net-A-Porter will archive bags that have long sold out but you can still click to view additional information and pictures. If you're not good at comparing and contrast, and admittedly it can be difficult and overwhelming for a beginner, get a professional opinion, it usually only costs a few dollars usually for a lifetime of peace of mind with that item.


----------



## lucy87

Hi,

I purchased a Mini Drew in Motty Grey, it came with cards but has some black marks on the back. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you!

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3173_zpsj1gr7xjy.jpg
http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3172_zps9ipptbgu.jpg
http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3178_zpsmpdns879.jpg
http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3185_zpsyyppwdzc.jpg
http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3187_zps4dynz5w9.jpg


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> No cards ?



No cards :/


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, I'm interested in this Chloe bag. May you help me authenticate? It doesn't provide too many pictures though.... Thanks in advance!!
http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-python-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-teal-green-195786


----------



## blivlien

Hello,
Would anyone be able to authenticate this please? 
Item name: chloe navy blue marcie messenger
Item number: 382244187067
Item link:https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Navy...%3Af22211d515e0a86be68ea7b6fffee548%7Ciid%3A1
Seller id: johno1964

Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## jess116

Hi could someone help me authenticate this bag, thanks in advance 
Item name: Chloe paraty medium black
Link: 
https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/totesbriefcases/chloe-paraty-top-handle-bag-leather-medium7


----------



## corame

lucy87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Mini Drew in Motty Grey, it came with cards but has some black marks on the back. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3173_zpsj1gr7xjy.jpg
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3172_zps9ipptbgu.jpg
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3178_zpsmpdns879.jpg
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3185_zpsyyppwdzc.jpg
> http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss28/lucy_z123/IMG_3187_zps4dynz5w9.jpg



Cant see the pictures


----------



## corame

nayohhme said:


> Hi, I'm interested in this Chloe bag. May you help me authenticate? It doesn't provide too many pictures though.... Thanks in advance!!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-python-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-teal-green-195786



I cant authenticate with 3 pictures.


----------



## corame

blivlien said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone be able to authenticate this please?
> Item name: chloe navy blue marcie messenger
> Item number: 382244187067
> Item link:https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Navy...%3Af22211d515e0a86be68ea7b6fffee548%7Ciid%3A1
> Seller id: johno1964
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Thanks



I need more pictures


----------



## corame

jess116 said:


> Hi could someone help me authenticate this bag, thanks in advance
> Item name: Chloe paraty medium black
> Link:
> https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/totesbriefcases/chloe-paraty-top-handle-bag-leather-medium7



Fake


----------



## jess116

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks, would you be able to authenticate this one too:
Item name: Chloe paraty
Item number: 253190374923
Seller ID: brand_cawcaw
Link:
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-P...%3A03a1e07b15f0ab1db5fbe53efffd0e97%7Ciid%3A5


----------



## lucy87

corame said:


> Cant see the pictures


Sorry! These should work:






https://imgur.com/1nXTJ6K
https://imgur.com/CkBs4ZL
https://imgur.com/XrDX3Su


----------



## tofumon

Dear authenticator(s), I just received a mini backpack (grey) from matchesfashion a few days ago. I'm perplexed by the authentication card that comes with it. It is nothing like all my previous chloe items that came with plastic cards. Instead it is a thick cardstock (without hologram on it). 

I owned another black mini backpack, with its hologram at the back of the label and on the authentication card. Whereas this matchesfashion bag's hologram is located inside the inner pocket. Did Chloe changed them recently? Or is my black one fake? (purchased from an European boutique) 

Another detail I noticed is that the grey one is pebble leather, whereas the black one is smooth in texture. Probably the pebble leather is from the newest season, since the close up picture on their website shows the same. (http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Chloé-Faye-mini-suede-and-leather-backpack-1171199) I've own a few other Chloe pieces from saks/ neiman. All these purchases look very authentic to me in quality. Now I can't tell for sure lol.... Would really appreciate your expertise. 

Item name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack Motty Grey
Link01: http://kikilaw.com/auth/grey01.jpg
Link02: http://kikilaw.com/auth/grey02.jpg
Link03: http://kikilaw.com/auth/grey03.jpg
Link04: http://kikilaw.com/auth/grey04.jpg
Link05: http://kikilaw.com/auth/grey05.jpg

Item name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack Black
Link01: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black01.jpg
Link02: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black02.jpg
Link03: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black03.jpg
Link04: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black04.jpg
Link05: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black05.jpg
Link06: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black06.jpg
Link07: http://kikilaw.com/auth/black07.jpg


----------



## poshjewelry

This is actually our listing. Posting here because we've had this authenticated by two companies. One said no and the other yes. We feel certain it is authentic but looking for a third opinion to be sure. 

Item name: Chloe Mini Drew
Item number:  272881353115
Seller ID: poshjewelrynloan
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Mini-...y-Grey-/272881353115?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT


----------



## crotzky23

Hi Corame or other authenticators, 


Can you help me authenticate this clutch bag? Thanks in advance!

*Item Name: Chloé Faye leather clutch bag*
*Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/leather-faye-chloe-clutch-bag-4572250.shtml
*Photos*
*


*


----------



## christeeeny85

Hi authenticators,
Request from someone who hasn't been active in years; please pardon any mistakes. Would greatly appreciate your help with the following:
*Item Name: Chloe Paraty (medium)*
*Item Number: 263250385198*
*Seller ID: aaajjl52012*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...385198?hash=item3d4af2192e:g:inIAAOSwZ4dZLLrM*
Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this wallet ?
> 
> Item: tan Marcie wallet
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: unknown
> Link: no longer working
> 
> The hologram is in a very difficult place to photograph so I apologize for the poor photos. I really tried! Thank you for any help you might be able to provide





corame said:


> No cards ?



Hi Corame,

I was able to get some better shots and one of the made in stamp too. I hope these help.

Thank you!!


----------



## corame

jess116 said:


> Thanks, would you be able to authenticate this one too:
> Item name: Chloe paraty
> Item number: 253190374923
> Seller ID: brand_cawcaw
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-P...%3A03a1e07b15f0ab1db5fbe53efffd0e97%7Ciid%3A5



Authentic


----------



## corame

lucy87 said:


> Sorry! These should work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/1nXTJ6K
> https://imgur.com/CkBs4ZL
> https://imgur.com/XrDX3Su




Unsupported video.
1. Share you own pictures
2. Attack the listing link one more time.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi @corame! Could you please authenticate? Thank you in advance!

Item name: Chloe Marcie Large Handbag
Item number: 132347042244
Seller: kristyso_0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132347042244

Additional pictures attached. Had a hard time with holo sticker on tag, hope it works. Also color is off on inside Chloe tag due to flash.
Edit: Sorry pics posted in weird order.


----------



## ggwong

Hi,
Please authenicate this bag for me.  Thank so much in advance.
The bag is Chloe paraty bag


----------



## mranda

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Paraty for me?

Item: Chloe Brown Grained Crossbody Bag
Seller: reilaI01
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Brown-Grained-Crossbody-Bag-59e41a337fab3adeee0a245b


----------



## lyds911

Can you please help authenticate this marcie please. It's from a friend's aquaintence so no listing. Thanks in advance gurus.


----------



## tofumon

Just wanted to update this post with an email reply from matchesfashion associates. Their other bags in stock are also the paper card version. I've attached a screenshot of their email. I really love the small grain (pebble leather) version of this mini backpack, so I'm going to keep it for sure.

Also i managed to find a youtube blogger who ordered from Reebonz, shipped out by Al Duca D'Aosta, a legit boutique that sells authentic designer bags. Her Faye also came in this cardstock authenticity card. I've also included screenshots for reference.

cheers all~




tofumon said:


> Dear authenticator(s), I just received a mini backpack (grey) from matchesfashion a few days ago. I'm perplexed by the authentication card that comes with it. It is nothing like all my previous chloe items that came with plastic cards. Instead it is a thick cardstock (without hologram on it).
> 
> I owned another black mini backpack, with its hologram at the back of the label and on the authentication card. Whereas this matchesfashion bag's hologram is located inside the inner pocket. Did Chloe changed them recently? Or is my black one fake? (purchased from an European boutique)
> 
> Another detail I noticed is that the grey one is pebble leather, whereas the black one is smooth in texture. Probably the pebble leather is from the newest season, since the close up picture on their website shows the same. (http://www.matchesfashion.com/us/products/Chloé-Faye-mini-suede-and-leather-backpack-1171199) I've own a few other Chloe pieces from saks/ neiman. All these purchases look very authentic to me in quality. Now I can't tell for sure lol.... Would really appreciate your expertise.


----------



## mranda

mranda said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Paraty for me?
> 
> Item: Chloe Brown Grained Crossbody Bag
> Seller: reilaI01
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Brown-Grained-Crossbody-Bag-59e41a337fab3adeee0a245b


 I would very much appreciate it if someone could chime in!! I already purchased the bag and will only have three days to accept the order. Any help will be great!!


----------



## shelzbags

Hi Authenticators,
I know that these are way old bags, but I have always wanted one. Do you still authenticate Paddingtons?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

And

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I would be so appreciative, and I am happy to take more photos if you want them.


----------



## lyds911

lyds911 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this marcie please. It's from a friend's aquaintence so no listing. Thanks in advance gurus.



The hologram sticker matches on the tag and the card. Hope the extra pictures help


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi Chloe Pros,
Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew.
Item Name: Chloe Drew burgundy 

Item Number: 372079128332

Seller ID: zyla999

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/372079128332 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## corame

piosavsfan said:


> Hi @corame! Could you please authenticate? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Large Handbag
> Item number: 132347042244
> Seller: kristyso_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132347042244
> 
> Additional pictures attached. Had a hard time with holo sticker on tag, hope it works. Also color is off on inside Chloe tag due to flash.
> Edit: Sorry pics posted in weird order.
> 
> View attachment 3854380
> View attachment 3854381
> View attachment 3854376
> View attachment 3854383
> View attachment 3854384
> View attachment 3854385
> View attachment 3854386
> View attachment 3854377
> View attachment 3854378
> View attachment 3854379



Authentic


----------



## corame

lyds911 said:


> The hologram sticker matches on the tag and the card. Hope the extra pictures help



Authentic


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> I would very much appreciate it if someone could chime in!! I already purchased the bag and will only have three days to accept the order. Any help will be great!!



Not able to see the images at all.


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> Not able to see the images at all.


Ok, I will get the bag in the mail tomorrow. I will take my own photos. Thank you!


----------



## crotzky23

Hi Corame,

I think you missed my post so I will try to repost this again. Thanks!



crotzky23 said:


> Hi Corame or other authenticators,
> 
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this clutch bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Faye leather clutch bag
> Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...e/leather-faye-chloe-clutch-bag-4572250.shtml
> *Photos
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Karnwadee

Hi Authenticators,

Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew.
Item Name: Chloe Drew burgundy 

Item Number: 372079128332

Seller ID: zyla999

Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/372079128332 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> Not able to see the images at all.


I received the bag today! Here are some more photos. Thank you!!


----------



## mranda

Here are a couple more photos. I have never owned a Paraty before, but the leather on this is not soft like my Marcie. So I want to make sure it is authentic before accepting the order from Poshmark. Thank you!!


----------



## acollins35

Hi! Please authenticate my Chloe Marcie bag. I purchased the bag from a seller on Tradesy.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## acollins35

Here is more info regarding the bag.
Type: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel
Date code: 081156-4
Made in Italy
Purchased from Tradesy.com
*** More Pics***
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-chloe-marciebag-leather-satchel-tan-21884683/


----------



## Glitterybuttons

Hi - any help would be much appreciated

Chloe Faye in Black
Seller:  2014ukmefta
Item Number: 
253227898402

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Faye-Bag/253227898402?hash=item3af58f1622:g:E3cAAOSw401Z8h1B

Thank you!


----------



## christeeeny85

Hi corame,
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Chloe Paraty in rock leather
Seller: kawadapt
Item number: 172773139493
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...139493?hash=item283a14e425:g:85AAAOSwOjBZYq8f
Thank you!


----------



## Pongping

I’d be grateful for an opinion on this, I have asked for further photos.

Chloe mini Faye 
Item ID 302506033615

Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302506033615


----------



## Klaudiaaaaxox

Hi, 
My first time using this site. 
I have attached a few pictures of a bang I’m looking to purchase, a small Chloé Faye. Any help will be appreciated x


----------



## Monique Riley

zen1965 said:


> Hello,
> What do you think of this bag?
> *Chloé Tasche - Paddington Bag - creme*
> 
> Item no.: 251151505295
> Seller ID: ingrid6117
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Tasche...505295?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a79cbd78f
> 
> Pls, note that the auction site is ebay.de (Germany).
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


...............................................................................................

Hi there! 
Sorry if this is the wrong format, this is my first time doing this.

Can you please see if this bag is authentic?

CHLOE FAYE MEDUM - BLACK
https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Au...dium-handbag-ON-HOLD-59d52e2e6a583065ae093e65
(PHOTOS ARE ON THE LISTING)

Thank you!


----------



## Airhysken

Hi! 
I need your help to authenticate this bag. 
Thanks on advance.

Item name: 
*CHLOE Grained Lambskin Small Drew Crossbody Plaid Red*
Item number: 190689
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-plaid-red-190689


----------



## corame

crotzky23 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I think you missed my post so I will try to repost this again. Thanks!



Sorry, coming lots of messages and posts. Pls send me again the link and photos. This cant be open.


----------



## corame

Karnwadee said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew.
> Item Name: Chloe Drew burgundy
> 
> Item Number: 372079128332
> 
> Seller ID: zyla999
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/372079128332
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

mranda said:


> Here are a couple more photos. I have never owned a Paraty before, but the leather on this is not soft like my Marcie. So I want to make sure it is authentic before accepting the order from Poshmark. Thank you!!



It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

acollins35 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate my Chloe Marcie bag. I purchased the bag from a seller on Tradesy.
> Thanks in advance.



Fake


----------



## corame

Glitterybuttons said:


> Hi - any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Chloe Faye in Black
> Seller:  2014ukmefta
> Item Number:
> 253227898402
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Faye-Bag/253227898402?hash=item3af58f1622:g:E3cAAOSw401Z8h1B
> 
> Thank you!



Cant find your listing.


----------



## corame

Pongping said:


> I’d be grateful for an opinion on this, I have asked for further photos.
> 
> Chloe mini Faye
> Item ID 302506033615
> 
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/302506033615



It says it has been removed.


----------



## corame

Klaudiaaaaxox said:


> View attachment 3866272
> View attachment 3866273
> View attachment 3866274
> View attachment 3866275
> View attachment 3866276
> View attachment 3866277
> View attachment 3866278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My first time using this site.
> I have attached a few pictures of a bang I’m looking to purchase, a small Chloé Faye. Any help will be appreciated x



Authentic.


----------



## corame

Monique Riley said:


> ...............................................................................................
> 
> Hi there!
> Sorry if this is the wrong format, this is my first time doing this.
> 
> Can you please see if this bag is authentic?
> 
> CHLOE FAYE MEDUM - BLACK
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Au...dium-handbag-ON-HOLD-59d52e2e6a583065ae093e65
> (PHOTOS ARE ON THE LISTING)
> 
> Thank you!



Not able to see the photos.


----------



## corame

Airhysken said:


> Hi!
> I need your help to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks on advance.
> 
> Item name:
> *CHLOE Grained Lambskin Small Drew Crossbody Plaid Red*
> Item number: 190689
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-small-drew-crossbody-plaid-red-190689



Looks authentic


----------



## Annarue9

Klaudiaaaaxox said:


> View attachment 3866272
> View attachment 3866273
> View attachment 3866274
> View attachment 3866275
> View attachment 3866276
> View attachment 3866277
> View attachment 3866278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My first time using this site.
> I have attached a few pictures of a bang I’m looking to purchase, a small Chloé Faye. Any help will be appreciated x





corame said:


> Looks authentic


Hard to tell


----------



## Annarue9

Chipee said:


> Hi
> Can someone tell  me if this is a real Chloe Faye Mini Backpack?
> The seller says it is and bought it from Bloomingdales.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack
> Item Number: ebay 172880524214
> Seller ID:  ilonmozgovay0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-Suede-and-Leather-Mini-Backpack-Red-/172880524214?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=MdQRbsWFuXkjMBoxhJt0F5HCJcA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Is it authentic?


----------



## Annarue9

Hi guys,
This is my first post, not sure if I’m in the right place here..? I want to buy this bag from eBay, but is it authentic???

Chloé Faye mini backpack
eBay item number:
202102870761
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...ather-and-suede-/202102870761?redirect=mobile


----------



## christeeeny85

Hi corame,
Sorry for the repost; not sure if this listing has enough photos for you to authenticate or if it got lost. Would really appreciate your help; I've been kicking myself for not getting a Paraty from Chloe before they discontinued it! Thanks a lot!

Chloe Paraty in Rock
Seller: kawadapt
Listing ID: 172773139493
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...139493?hash=item283a14e425:g:85AAAOSwOjBZYq8f


----------



## acollins35

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks so much! I thought so after seeing some of the bags you deemed as Fake! Tradesy states that bag is authentic! Luckliy I sent it back in time! But I only received a site credit. I’ll never purchase from them again..


----------



## mranda

corame said:


> It looks authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Annarue9

I recently posted a request on Authenticate this, on this thread, about this Chloe faye mini backpack. But I never heard back, im new to Purse forum. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## corame

Annarue9 said:


> Hi guys,
> This is my first post, not sure if I’m in the right place here..? I want to buy this bag from eBay, but is it authentic???
> 
> Chloé Faye mini backpack
> eBay item number:
> 202102870761
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...ather-and-suede-/202102870761?redirect=mobile



Fake


----------



## corame

Annarue9 said:


> I recently posted a request on Authenticate this, on this thread, about this Chloe faye mini backpack. But I never heard back, im new to Purse forum. What am I doing wrong here?



There is no time limit hete thay requires me to AUTHENTICATE. 
The backpack is a fake.


----------



## corame

christeeeny85 said:


> Hi corame,
> Sorry for the repost; not sure if this listing has enough photos for you to authenticate or if it got lost. Would really appreciate your help; I've been kicking myself for not getting a Paraty from Chloe before they discontinued it! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Chloe Paraty in Rock
> Seller: kawadapt
> Listing ID: 172773139493
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...139493?hash=item283a14e425:g:85AAAOSwOjBZYq8f



The hologram picture is not clear.


----------



## corame

acollins35 said:


> Thanks so much! I thought so after seeing some of the bags you deemed as Fake! Tradesy states that bag is authentic! Luckliy I sent it back in time! But I only received a site credit. I’ll never purchase from them again..



You can find authentic stuff as well but Tradesy have many many fakes. Sorry.


----------



## christeeeny85

Thanks for responding corame! I'll see if I can get more photos.

What about this one?

Chloe Paraty in rock
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-...m-paraty-bag-91800.html?saved_search_id=88244
Photos are in link

Thanks for all your help! You really are an invaluable resource.


----------



## Annarue9

corame said:


> There is no time limit hete thay requires me to AUTHENTICATE.
> The backpack is a fake.


Ok, thanks. I was just wondering..


----------



## Annarue9

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks!!


----------



## Annarue9

Hi Corame,
Here’s another Chloe Small backpack, authentic?

Chloé Faye small backpack
eBay number: 232537958414

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...b15e9edda3cfffccebe%7Ciid%3A1&redirect=mobile
Thanks a million!!


----------



## corame

christeeeny85 said:


> Thanks for responding corame! I'll see if I can get more photos.
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> Chloe Paraty in rock
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-...m-paraty-bag-91800.html?saved_search_id=88244
> Photos are in link
> 
> Thanks for all your help! You really are an invaluable resource.



Authentic


----------



## corame

Annarue9 said:


> Ok, thanks. I was just wondering..



Not sure what happend with my text here [emoji23][emoji23]
Sorry for that.


----------



## corame

Annarue9 said:


> Hi Corame,
> Here’s another Chloe Small backpack, authentic?
> 
> Chloé Faye small backpack
> eBay number: 232537958414
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...b15e9edda3cfffccebe%7Ciid%3A1&redirect=mobile
> Thanks a million!!



Something is fishy with this one.
I would skip it and see others.


----------



## Dtibbett

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> I just bought a Chloe handbag from a second hand store and wondered if you could speak to it's authenticity and tell me what the item/style of the bag is named.  It's a beautiful bag. I don't know the item name(style).  Thank you!
> ​
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


----------



## christeeeny85

corame said:


> The hologram picture is not clear.


Hi corame, 
Here are photos I got from the seller. Are they clear enough?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Annarue9

corame said:


> Something is fishy with this one.
> I would skip it and see others.


Great, thanks a lot!!!


----------



## archicraft

hi please authenticate this Chloe bag for me
thanks

*Item Name: Chloe faye small day bag nude leather

Item Number  152766789720*

*Seller ID: fuchi0471*
*Link: (please make sure link works)*
*https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-Sma...789720?hash=item23919c3858:g:9ggAAOSwa81Z9-XN*


----------



## archicraft

hi please authenticate this chloe owen bag for me
thanks alot

*Item Name: Chloe Owen leather bag*
*Item Number: 253245159469*

*Seller ID: kkalissi123(37)*

*Link: (please make sure link works)*
*https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...159469?hash=item3af696782d:g:dCIAAOSw9mpaAEID*


----------



## corame

archicraft said:


> hi please authenticate this Chloe bag for me
> thanks
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe faye small day bag nude leather
> 
> Item Number  152766789720*
> 
> *Seller ID: fuchi0471*
> *Link: (please make sure link works)*
> *https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-Sma...789720?hash=item23919c3858:g:9ggAAOSwa81Z9-XN*



Ugly Fake


----------



## Annarue9

Hi again Corame,
This will my last try with a Chloé from EBay. (Too make fakes out there..)
This is another, what do you think?
Chloe Faye small Motty grey backpack
eBay number: 322748083302
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3227480833...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
Thanks a million!


----------



## jagelle

*PLEASE AUTHENTICATE:
Item Name: *Chloe Faye Leather Wallet


----------



## Glitterybuttons

Hi

Your opinion on this would be much appreciated on this Faye bag, I took a risk and bought the bag but have never owned a Chloe before so I'm not 100% sure. 

Many thanks
Louise


----------



## archicraft

*hi please authenticate for me
thankyou

Item Name: Chloe faye backpack*
*Item Number: 152779052565*
*Seller ID: merriwaplace*
*Link: (please make sure link works)*
*https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/As-New-au...052565?hash=item2392575615:g:Q8QAAOSwWLBaAtmH*


----------



## archicraft

hi please authenticate for me
thankyou

item name : Chloe nile shoulder bag

item no:  302515055180

seller id: adelle0055

link:  https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Nil...055180?hash=item466f4d6a4c:g:GjwAAOSwbF1Z~uux


----------



## Kareenn

Hi pls authenticate this. Bought this from Japan and was told it's authentic. There's a hologram sticker but it's losing stickiness  
Link contains personally taken pics. 
Item name: Chloe Marcie
Link:


----------



## Kareenn

Additional pics with strap shown


----------



## Jesper Joy

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? this was bought from a luxury butikk Norway named Høyer.  thank you!!!


----------



## corame

Annarue9 said:


> Hi again Corame,
> This will my last try with a Chloé from EBay. (Too make fakes out there..)
> This is another, what do you think?
> Chloe Faye small Motty grey backpack
> eBay number: 322748083302
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3227480833...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> Thanks a million!



Authentic 
There are indeed many fakes there but also good ones, so you just have to find the right one.


----------



## corame

archicraft said:


> hi please authenticate this chloe owen bag for me
> thanks alot
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Owen leather bag*
> *Item Number: 253245159469*
> 
> *Seller ID: kkalissi123(37)*
> 
> *Link: (please make sure link works)*
> *https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...159469?hash=item3af696782d:g:dCIAAOSw9mpaAEID*



Fake


----------



## corame

jagelle said:


> *PLEASE AUTHENTICATE:
> Item Name: *Chloe Faye Leather Wallet
> View attachment 3874906
> View attachment 3874907
> View attachment 3874908
> View attachment 3874909



Pics not enough


----------



## corame

Glitterybuttons said:


> Hi
> 
> Your opinion on this would be much appreciated on this Faye bag, I took a risk and bought the bag but have never owned a Chloe before so I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Many thanks
> Louise



This came with any card or details ?
It looks bad. Where you got this from ?


----------



## corame

archicraft said:


> hi please authenticate for me
> thankyou
> 
> item name : Chloe nile shoulder bag
> 
> item no:  302515055180
> 
> seller id: adelle0055
> 
> link:  https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Nil...055180?hash=item466f4d6a4c:g:GjwAAOSwbF1Z~uux



Fake


----------



## corame

Kareenn said:


> Additional pics with strap shown
> View attachment 3876530
> View attachment 3876531



Not authentic


----------



## corame

Jesper Joy said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? this was bought from a luxury butikk Norway named Høyer.  thank you!!!



Authentic


----------



## Jesper Joy

corame said:


> Authentic


thank you so much for your help☺️


----------



## Glitterybuttons

corame said:


> This came with any card or details ?
> It looks bad. Where you got this from ?



I bought it on an app called Depop, it didn’t come with a card so I messaged the seller and she said that she forgot to post it with the bag. I did some more research and decided it was fake luckily I’m getting a refund but the seller maintains it’s authentic. Thank you so much for our help, it’s much appreciated.


----------



## Sophieliu0307

Hi,

Could you please have a look at this bag? I don't think it's authentic since there is no any stamped logo inside or outside this bag, no serial number, no 'made in XX' info. Only the metal wares at the end of two handles and the little oval metal plate on the side of the bag have Chloe logo. the two logos at the end of one handles are in different directions; the other two logos are in the same direction. The seller bought it from ebay last year and is not convinced this is fake. So, I would like to have your expert opinion. 

*Item Name: Heloise Chloé Bag*
*Item Number: 222717615005
Seller ID: parti44
Link: (please make sure link works)*
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...LE6L3mfbLGNQkmJDUpDbM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks!


----------



## corame

Sophieliu0307 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please have a look at this bag? I don't think it's authentic since there is no any stamped logo inside or outside this bag, no serial number, no 'made in XX' info. Only the metal wares at the end of two handles and the little oval metal plate on the side of the bag have Chloe logo. the two logos at the end of one handles are in different directions; the other two logos are in the same direction. The seller bought it from ebay last year and is not convinced this is fake. So, I would like to have your expert opinion.
> 
> *Item Name: Heloise Chloé Bag*
> *Item Number: 222717615005
> Seller ID: parti44
> Link: (please make sure link works)*
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...LE6L3mfbLGNQkmJDUpDbM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882619



Fake


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Thanks so much for your help - this listing seems too good to be true (and seller has zero feedback!!), but the Faye is my dream bag so I figured I might give it a shot!

*Item Name: Chloé medium Faye*
*Item Number: 282737221371*
*Seller ID: raymonloomi0*
*Link: (please make sure link works): https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282737221371*


----------



## crotzky23

Hi Corame,

I need your help authenticate this bag, please!  

*Item Name: Chloé Small Nile Bracelet Bag*
*Seller ID: Sarah (Vestiaire Collective)*
*Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-bracelet-nile-chloe-handbag-4684784.shtml*


----------



## Monben10

HI could you helP me to see if this one is authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...g-Beige-color-pristine-condition/232559848050

Thanks


----------



## corame

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much for your help - this listing seems too good to be true (and seller has zero feedback!!), but the Faye is my dream bag so I figured I might give it a shot!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé medium Faye*
> *Item Number: 282737221371*
> *Seller ID: raymonloomi0*
> *Link: (please make sure link works): https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282737221371*



Need more pics


----------



## corame

crotzky23 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I need your help authenticate this bag, please!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Small Nile Bracelet Bag*
> *Seller ID: Sarah (Vestiaire Collective)*
> *Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-bracelet-nile-chloe-handbag-4684784.shtml*



Need more pics


----------



## corame

crotzky23 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I need your help authenticate this bag, please!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé Small Nile Bracelet Bag*
> *Seller ID: Sarah (Vestiaire Collective)*
> *Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...her-bracelet-nile-chloe-handbag-4684784.shtml*



It is authentic.Sorry, I just checked the link first.


----------



## corame

Monben10 said:


> HI could you helP me to see if this one is authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...g-Beige-color-pristine-condition/232559848050
> 
> Thanks



It looks good but need to see the hologram as well and side details pics.


----------



## crotzky23

corame said:


> It is authentic.Sorry, I just checked the link first.


Thank you!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

corame said:


> Need more pics


Thanks so much for looking corame! I just asked for a hologram ticket pic after looking at some posts you deemed as authentic! Is there more I should ask for? Thanks again!


----------



## corame

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much for looking corame! I just asked for a hologram ticket pic after looking at some posts you deemed as authentic! Is there more I should ask for? Thanks again!



Let’s see the hologram first.


----------



## Ninayan216

Please help me with this:
Chloe paddington
Thank you very much.


----------



## baglady.1

I'd appreciate your opinion on this Betty bag:
Seller: Couturecollections.NW
Ebay item #17297466574
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/172974665747?ul_noapp=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172974665747?ul_noapp=true
If you cliick on the item description, at the bottom of the listing page are more photos.

Thank you in advance for your assistance!
BL.1


----------



## Ninayan216

Ninayan216 said:


> Please help me with this:
> Chloe paddington
> Thank you very much.



More pictures:


----------



## Brynnie

Hi everyone 
Could you please help me authenticate this:
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...e-drew-crossbody-bag-100-authentic/1314781469

Many many thanks in advance


----------



## amalficoas

Hi everyone,
Please give me your opinion on this bag.

Chloe Marcie small satchel in tan

Thank you in advance


----------



## jagelle

corame said:


> Pics not enough


Sorry! Please find more below:


----------



## mia305

Hello all- I hope this is a good place to post this... I recently bought my own Mini Marcie on ebay and researched extensively (but I'm still no expert). Afterwards, I noticed a friend's picture with her own mini Marcie but something stood out to me– the strap on hers seems to be flipped/reversed (see picture)....... Maybe hers is an older style? I haven't seen a single mini Marcie with the strap flipped like that- it wouldn't make sense for the bags to be made like that because then the strap awkwardly hangs there folded over. Could it be that the bag in this photo is a replica?
I'm just wondering if anyone knows if some older mini Marcies were made like this...it made me start questioning other details about my own... thank you in advance!


----------



## sammrox

Item Name : LARGE Chloe Marcie

item seller: jerseylicious123

Item:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202120098361


----------



## corame

Ninayan216 said:


> Please help me with this:
> Chloe paddington
> Thank you very much.



It looks fake to me


----------



## corame

baglady.1 said:


> I'd appreciate your opinion on this Betty bag:
> Seller: Couturecollections.NW
> Ebay item #17297466574
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/172974665747?ul_noapp=true
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172974665747?ul_noapp=true
> If you cliick on the item description, at the bottom of the listing page are more photos.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!
> BL.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885440
> View attachment 3885441
> View attachment 3885442
> View attachment 3885443
> View attachment 3885444



Authentic


----------



## corame

jagelle said:


> Sorry! Please find more below:



Any card that came with it ?


----------



## corame

sammrox said:


> Item Name : LARGE Chloe Marcie
> 
> item seller: jerseylicious123
> 
> Item:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202120098361



Authentic.


----------



## sammrox

corame said:


> Authentic.


THANK YOU SO MUCH. That tag was throwing me off! ❤️


----------



## Brynnie

reposting..please please help!
Hi everyone 
Could you please help me authenticate this:

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-drew-crossbody-bag/1316928846


----------



## emmaqs

Hello! I just purchased a Chloe Drew mini on Ebay but I haven't paid yet because I want to make sure it's not a fake! Of course, I can always pay and open a case if I figure out it's not authentic if need be.

*Item Name: Chloe Drew*
*Seller ID: **rinabunnie**
Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/152807022251












*


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Chloe Crocodile Edith
> 
> Seller:Therealreal
> 
> URL: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-crocodile-edith-bag-2
> 
> Item # CHL50905
> 
> Comments: I bought this and I'm waiting for it to be delivered.  Will have more pics up.  I emailed therealreal and they said it was real crocodile?  Can anyone chime in and confirm that? Have a happy rest of your weekend!





corame said:


> I need to see more pics





corame said:


> I need to see more pics



Sorry about the delay. Was traveling for awhile and had a big move.


----------



## emmaqs

*Item Name: Chloe Drew Mini*
*Seller ID: **rinabunnie**
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152807022251*

I bought it but I haven't paid yet! Hoping I can authenticate it first. Please help


----------



## baglici0us

Hi,

May I please have some help with authenticating this Owen? I’ve purchased it but I’m worried it might not be authentic. Thanks so much for your help!

Item name: $2190 CHLOE ‘Owen’ Medium Calfskin Leather Satchel Bag
Seller ID: ri2443
Item number: 192374154033
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192374154033


----------



## corame

Brynnie said:


> reposting..please please help!
> Hi everyone
> Could you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-drew-crossbody-bag/1316928846



Not able to see the bag.


----------



## corame

emmaqs said:


> Hello! I just purchased a Chloe Drew mini on Ebay but I haven't paid yet because I want to make sure it's not a fake! Of course, I can always pay and open a case if I figure out it's not authentic if need be.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew*
> *Seller ID: **rinabunnie**
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/152807022251
> View attachment 3893385
> View attachment 3893386
> View attachment 3893387
> View attachment 3893388
> View attachment 3893389
> View attachment 3893390
> View attachment 3893385
> View attachment 3893386
> View attachment 3893387
> View attachment 3893388
> View attachment 3893389
> View attachment 3893390
> *



Fake


----------



## corame

baglici0us said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I please have some help with authenticating this Owen? I’ve purchased it but I’m worried it might not be authentic. Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: $2190 CHLOE ‘Owen’ Medium Calfskin Leather Satchel Bag
> Seller ID: ri2443
> Item number: 192374154033
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192374154033



Let me see the cards as well.


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks so much corame! I don’t think it came with cards but will share them if I receive them.


----------



## mirwatti

Hey, I’d love if you could help me out with this,

Item Name:Chloe Small ‘Faye’ Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number:232585286772

Seller ID:esmondnehigifk-5

Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Small-...?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1
Thanks!


----------



## corame

mirwatti said:


> Hey, I’d love if you could help me out with this,
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Small ‘Faye’ Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:232585286772
> 
> Seller ID:esmondnehigifk-5
> 
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Small-...?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&_mwBanner=1
> Thanks!



This is fake.


----------



## Carrelover

Dear authenticators,
Thank you so much in advance for helping out with this.  Please let me know if there is anything else you need 
Item: Small Paraty Leather Bag


----------



## corame

Carrelover said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Thank you so much in advance for helping out with this.  Please let me know if there is anything else you need
> Item: Small Paraty Leather Bag
> 
> View attachment 3901246
> View attachment 3901247
> View attachment 3901246
> View attachment 3901247
> View attachment 3901248
> View attachment 3901249
> View attachment 3901250



Authentic


----------



## Carrelover

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much, dear *Corame*!!


----------



## heathercootues

*Hi everyone, can you let me know if this is authentic?

Item Name: *Chloé Small Faye Caramel Leather
*Seller ID: *ildwilso0
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Small-Faye-Caramel-Leather-NWT-Never-Worn/263376595643*


----------



## corame

Carrelover said:


> Thank you so much, dear *Corame*!!



[emoji1317][emoji173]️


----------



## corame

heathercootues said:


> *Hi everyone, can you let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: *Chloé Small Faye Caramel Leather
> *Seller ID: *ildwilso0
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Small-Faye-Caramel-Leather-NWT-Never-Worn/263376595643*



Fake


----------



## heathercootues

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks for your response! How did you know it was fake?


----------



## CDBR

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*



I need help with a Chloe mini drew bag. It came from China and there is no serial number. Pretty sure I've been taken for a fool. Please help!


----------



## corame

CDBR said:


> I need help with a Chloe mini drew bag. It came from China and there is no serial number. Pretty sure I've been taken for a fool. Please help!



This is the worst fake I have ever seen.


----------



## debec

Hello,

Please authenticate or otherwise - from Ebay

*Item Name: Chloe Paddington Bag*
*Item Number: *
*Seller ID:Ruskii69*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Bag/263369269804?hash=item3d5208222c:g:q0wAAOSwj9dZ0eP8

Thanks*


----------



## debec

Another ebay item, thanks

Item name: Chloe Paddington Bag
Item Number: 263264649769
Seller: Fredadoherty
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks again!


----------



## corame

debec said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate or otherwise - from Ebay
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Paddington Bag*
> *Item Number: *
> *Seller ID:Ruskii69*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Bag/263369269804?hash=item3d5208222c:g:q0wAAOSwj9dZ0eP8
> 
> Thanks*



Fake


----------



## corame

debec said:


> Another ebay item, thanks
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paddington Bag
> Item Number: 263264649769
> Seller: Fredadoherty
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks again!



I need to see imprints and details.


----------



## stephsimp

Hi there! Would love some help with this chloe paddington mini bag!

*Product name:* Chloe mini paddington black
*Seller:* erix

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Mini-Paddington-Black-5647a743afcd0e76a600b32e

Thank you so much!


----------



## debec

corame said:


> I need to see imprints and details.


 HI Corame,

More photos re above as requested # 4817 - thanks so much


----------



## debec

Added above photos in larger format here:


----------



## debec




----------



## debec




----------



## jlp830

Hello Authenticators,

Could you authenticate this Chloe Small Faye for me? I purchased it from Amuze in November 2017 and resold it on Poshmark but Poshmark said it's not authentic due to the font and holographic sticker. Let me know if you need more pictures or details!


----------



## debec

Hello,
Please would you also authenticate this bag from Ebay

Item: Chloe Handbag Paraty large size
Item Number: 272990237149
Seller: Vogue Vintage
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-h...237149?hash=item3f8f7c71dd:g:~esAAOSwqbxaNhbD

Many thanks


----------



## BindiBabe

Hi

Newbie here - although I have pics - they're not all that good, so I just wanted to ask a few questions and if the authenticators could answer it please, I think from there, I can determine where the bag is authentic or not.
It's regarding the Chloe Faye small shoulder bag - the bag which is being  offered to me :
1)  the interior does not have a zipped pocket, rather it has the flat inner pocket like the Chloe Faye mini bag
2) The clip/hook can open
3) The link attached to the hook and chain is a perfect circle and not slightly oblong as I see on the Chloe website bags.

Based on just those observations - if you could let me know if it's authentic or not, please

Thank you


----------



## corame

debec said:


> Added above photos in larger format here:
> 
> View attachment 3910686
> View attachment 3910687
> View attachment 3910688
> View attachment 3910689
> View attachment 3910687



None of your picture is clear.


----------



## corame

jlp830 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Could you authenticate this Chloe Small Faye for me? I purchased it from Amuze in November 2017 and resold it on Poshmark but Poshmark said it's not authentic due to the font and holographic sticker. Let me know if you need more pictures or details!



Dis Poshmark had the bag in their posession? It looks good to me and I also know Poshmark sometimes do mistakes but I cannot see that card very good. Also, the sticker in the interior it’s not in your photos.


----------



## corame

debec said:


> Hello,
> Please would you also authenticate this bag from Ebay
> 
> Item: Chloe Handbag Paraty large size
> Item Number: 272990237149
> Seller: Vogue Vintage
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-h...237149?hash=item3f8f7c71dd:g:~esAAOSwqbxaNhbD
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic


----------



## corame

BindiBabe said:


> Hi
> 
> Newbie here - although I have pics - they're not all that good, so I just wanted to ask a few questions and if the authenticators could answer it please, I think from there, I can determine where the bag is authentic or not.
> It's regarding the Chloe Faye small shoulder bag - the bag which is being  offered to me :
> 1)  the interior does not have a zipped pocket, rather it has the flat inner pocket like the Chloe Faye mini bag
> 2) The clip/hook can open
> 3) The link attached to the hook and chain is a perfect circle and not slightly oblong as I see on the Chloe website bags.
> 
> Based on just those observations - if you could let me know if it's authentic or not, please
> 
> Thank you



)) I dont authenticate without photos.


----------



## kbcrew

Hello 
Please help me authentic this bag:
Item: Chloe medium Marcie crossbody 
Item number: 253307695224
Seller: cslillian 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...695224?hash=item3afa50b078:g:6ZEAAOSw0W5aL0Z-

Thanks!!!


----------



## stephsimp

Hi there! Would love some help authenticating this chloe paddington mini bag!

*Product name:* Chloe mini paddington black
*Seller:* erix

https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Mini-Paddington-Black-5647a743afcd0e76a600b32e

Thank you so much!


----------



## debec

corame said:


> Authentic



Thanks Corame, much appreciated


----------



## BindiBabe

corame said:


> )) I dont authenticate without photos.



Hi

Ok, thanks.
These are the pics I have - it doesn’t meet all the requirements but it helps.

Thank you


----------



## debec

Hello Corame,

Thanks for all your help so far.

The ebay auction for which you needed more photos but they were not clear - please see below

This is the listing again (as above) https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

These are extra photos

Thanks again!


----------



## BindiBabe

I m


BindiBabe said:


> View attachment 3912527
> View attachment 3912528
> View attachment 3912529
> View attachment 3912530
> View attachment 3912531
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> These are the pics I have - it doesn’t meet all the requirements but it helps.
> 
> Thank you


I meant to say, the pics don't meet all the requirements but I hope it helps.

Thanks


----------



## Ablehman

I'd appreciate your opinion on this Faye bag!
Seller: *********
eBay item #27255135814
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...51358147?hash=item3f7553aec3&autorefresh=true
Link 2: https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/sho...suede-calfskin-with-pale-gold-hardware-medium​
I just bought the bag from *********'s store on snob swap, so really hoping it's real!

Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## pparija

I got this but now am worried it's a fake. The seller has said she got it from Barney's but I don't see any yellow Faye backpack where the suede cover is darker than the bag. It's mostly the opposite.
Below is the listing.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luxielover

*Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Small Faye Shoulder Bag*
*Item Number: 253322889360
Seller ID: elleceewang*
*Link: (please make sure link works): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Blac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
*
She also sent me this additional picture when I asked for the code tab. Attached.

Thanks!*


----------



## dorjiu

*Item Name: Chloe Mini Drew*
*Item Number: 3S1031-944*
*Seller ID: NA*
*Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-drew-chain-bag-black-980/1313109306*

Comes with receipt from Holt Renfrew as well. Is this real?


----------



## dorjiu

dorjiu said:


> *Item Name: Chloe Mini Drew
> Item Number: 3S1031-944
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-drew-chain-bag-black-980/1313109306*
> 
> Comes with receipt from Holt Renfrew as well. Is this real?




Adding some more pictures as well. Please let me know! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Ablehman

Ablehman said:


> I'd appreciate your opinion on this Faye bag!
> Seller: *********
> eBay item #27255135814
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...51358147?hash=item3f7553aec3&autorefresh=true
> Link 2: https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/sho...suede-calfskin-with-pale-gold-hardware-medium​
> I just bought the bag from *********'s store on snob swap, so really hoping it's real!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!


Here's some more photos!


----------



## tsqubags

I purchased awhile ago on ebay from someone in Japan.  I believe it to be authentic.  What do you think?  I believe it's older and this style is not a crossbody.  Even if it is a not a crossbody, is it supposed to have a brass loop for a strap to make it in to a crossbody?  If it's not a crossbody, i wouldn't think it would have it.


----------



## Mena168

Hello,
Please authenticate for me. These are all the pics I have from the seller. Thank you 

Product name: Chloe Drew Small in Black


----------



## Mena168

Mena168 said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate for me. These are all the pics I have from the seller. Thank you
> 
> Product name: Chloe Drew Small in Black





Here is another pic.


----------



## Kl1234

Hello,
eBay listing is over, I won the bag but want to make sure it is authentic. The leather has a bit of an odd smell to me. The inside pocket only has "chloe" embossed in it, not "made in Italy". Hologram number: B1TBDC. Help would be appreciated! 
Item: Chloe Nile
Item number:122874947005
Seller: ofrugal
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel

Few more pictures


----------



## Middle1

Please help me authenticate 2016 Chloé Marcie

Item - Chloé Marcie Medium
Item number - 202151707934
Seller ID - 4bissett - eBay seller
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-/202151707934?

Additional pictures included below. Thank you so much for your help with this purchase.


----------



## kateholli

Hello lovely ladies!
It’s been a while (I had wandered off to Balenciaga and Mulberry[emoji6]), but now I need your help again: I wanted to complete my Phoebe Philo Chloé family with a classic Edith as their ‘mom’. 
I got this one from a consignment store in the city who of course are claiming to check every item for authenticity. However, I have doubts. The leather seems to stiff, and the heat stamp and sec code, I don’t know. What do you think? 








Any help greatly appreciated!
I wish you all a very happy New Year!

[emoji173]️kateholli


----------



## Mandala808

Hello, I'm new here. 
Please help to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Medium. 
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/tcL6BQ4dhJ
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mandala808

Mandala808 said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> Please help to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Medium.
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/tcL6BQ4dhJ
> Thanks in advance!



A few more photos ...


----------



## Skater

I’m considering straying from Mulberry and Balenciaga, and would really appreciate your expert help! Thanks in advance [emoji3]


Item: Chloe Faye Motty Grey Bag

Number: 332503028789

Seller: Claudia576

Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-FA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## beautifulbrunette

Hello, authenticator(s). Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic or a replica 
*Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Whiskey Leather Gold Tone Hardware Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 162818260191
Seller ID: caleeksu5 
Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...AyiYRNiji61O0xr1JOzAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*​


----------



## corame

stephsimp said:


> Hi there! Would love some help authenticating this chloe paddington mini bag!
> 
> *Product name:* Chloe mini paddington black
> *Seller:* erix
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Mini-Paddington-Black-5647a743afcd0e76a600b32e
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## corame

Kl1234 said:


> Hello,
> eBay listing is over, I won the bag but want to make sure it is authentic. The leather has a bit of an odd smell to me. The inside pocket only has "chloe" embossed in it, not "made in Italy". Hologram number: B1TBDC. Help would be appreciated!
> Item: Chloe Nile
> Item number:122874947005
> Seller: ofrugal
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...p2047675.l2557&_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Few more pictures



Fake


----------



## corame

kateholli said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> It’s been a while (I had wandered off to Balenciaga and Mulberry[emoji6]), but now I need your help again: I wanted to complete my Phoebe Philo Chloé family with a classic Edith as their ‘mom’.
> I got this one from a consignment store in the city who of course are claiming to check every item for authenticity. However, I have doubts. The leather seems to stiff, and the heat stamp and sec code, I don’t know. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3919607
> View attachment 3919608
> View attachment 3919609
> View attachment 3919610
> View attachment 3919611
> 
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!
> I wish you all a very happy New Year!
> 
> [emoji173]️kateholli



It looks good to me


----------



## corame

Skater said:


> I’m considering straying from Mulberry and Balenciaga, and would really appreciate your expert help! Thanks in advance [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Item: Chloe Faye Motty Grey Bag
> 
> Number: 332503028789
> 
> Seller: Claudia576
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-FA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Need all prints, details and cards(both sides)


----------



## kateholli

corame said:


> It looks good to me


Thank you so much, have a great party and a splendid year 2018! 
So I'll keep it!? Any second thoughts?

Kind regards, kateholli


----------



## beautifulbrunette

Hi, corame, could you reply to this? Thank you!



beautifulbrunette said:


> Hello, authenticator(s). Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic or a replica
> *Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Whiskey Leather Gold Tone Hardware Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 162818260191
> Seller ID: caleeksu5
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...AyiYRNiji61O0xr1JOzAQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*​
> View attachment 3920230
> View attachment 3920231
> View attachment 3920232
> View attachment 3920233
> View attachment 3920234
> View attachment 3920235
> View attachment 3920236
> View attachment 3920237
> View attachment 3920238
> View attachment 3920239


----------



## Mosby08

Hello authenticators, I bought my first Chloe (pre-loved) and want to make sure it is authentic. I would very much appreciate any help.

Item Name: Chloe Marcie satchel (maybe medium? no shoulder strap or place for one)
Link: unavailable
Photos (do not have card):


----------



## Kl1234

corame said:


> Fake


Any suggestions on how to deal with eBay claims? Do I need to get a letter? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Middle1

Please advise if any additional pictures are necessary. Thanks again.


----------



## dorjiu

dorjiu said:


> Adding some more pictures as well. Please let me know! Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915441
> View attachment 3915442
> View attachment 3915443
> View attachment 3915444
> View attachment 3915450



Hello Corame,

Could you let me know if this is authentic or not?

Thanks,
Dorothy


----------



## Skater

corame said:


> Need all prints, details and cards(both sides)



Thank you, I will request more photos


----------



## Ablehman

Hi Corame - Can you please let me know if this is authentic? Thanks so much!



Ablehman said:


> I'd appreciate your opinion on this Faye bag!
> Seller: *********
> eBay item #27255135814
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...51358147?hash=item3f7553aec3&autorefresh=true
> Link 2: https://snobswap.com/shop/chloe/sho...suede-calfskin-with-pale-gold-hardware-medium​
> I just bought the bag from *********'s store on snob swap, so really hoping it's real!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance!





Ablehman said:


> Here's some more photos!


----------



## corame

Ablehman said:


> Hi Corame - Can you please let me know if this is authentic? Thanks so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

Kl1234 said:


> Any suggestions on how to deal with eBay claims? Do I need to get a letter?
> Thanks so much!



You can open a case throw paypal dirrectly and they will ask a return for a full refund(no explanations needed).


----------



## corame

Mosby08 said:


> Hello authenticators, I bought my first Chloe (pre-loved) and want to make sure it is authentic. I would very much appreciate any help.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie satchel (maybe medium? no shoulder strap or place for one)
> Link: unavailable
> Photos (do not have card):
> View attachment 3920998
> View attachment 3920999
> View attachment 3921000
> View attachment 3921001
> View attachment 3921002
> View attachment 3921003
> View attachment 3921004
> View attachment 3921005
> View attachment 3921006



Fake


----------



## corame

beautifulbrunette said:


> Hi, corame, could you reply to this? Thank you!



It looks good to me


----------



## dorjiu

dorjiu said:


> *Item Name: Chloe Mini Drew
> Item Number: 3S1031-944
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/chloe-drew-chain-bag-black-980/1313109306*
> 
> Comes with receipt from Holt Renfrew as well. Is this real?




Hello 

Following up on this post because I haven’t heard back yet. Do you need some further info from me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laura Kimmel

Happy New Years
May I please know your thoughts on this bag. Thank you

Item name: Chloe Faye mini / wallet on strap
Item number: 232612028818
Seller ID: Department75
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-TAN-MI...P-NEW-OTHER-/232612028818?itemId=232612028818


----------



## Laura Kimmel

This one as well please and thank you
Item: Chloe Faye mini wallet on strap
Item number: 232611944735
Seller: Department75
https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MINI-F...944735?hash=item3628c0991f:g:NwkAAOSwUchaRTyo


----------



## Middle1

Middle1 said:


> Please help me authenticate 2016 Chloé Marcie
> 
> Item - Chloé Marcie Medium
> Item number - 202151707934
> Seller ID - 4bissett - eBay seller
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-/202151707934?
> 
> Additional pictures included below. Thank you so much for your help with this purchase.



Hello, Corame. Happy New Year!

When you get a chance will you give me your opinion on this Chloé Marcie?


----------



## Laura Kimmel

Laura Kimmel said:


> Happy New Years
> May I please know your thoughts on this bag. Thank you
> 
> Item name: Chloe Faye mini / wallet on strap
> Item number: 232612028818
> Seller ID: Department75
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-TAN-MI...P-NEW-OTHER-/232612028818?itemId=232612028818



Additional photos


----------



## Skater

corame said:


> Need all prints, details and cards(both sides)



Hi, hopefully I now have all the photos needed - please let me know if not (with apologies from a Chloe newbie!)































Many thanks


----------



## Mandala808

Hi Authenticators!   Wanted to re-post this.  Can you please respond when you get a chance?  Thank you!!




Mandala808 said:


> Hello, I'm new here.
> Please help to authenticate this Chloe Marcie Medium.
> Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/tcL6BQ4dhJ
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2cello

Hi corame,

This is a medium Marcie.  If I need to request more pictures for authentication, please let me know.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-marcie-marcie-brown-marcie-satchel-chloe-medium-tan-22588783/

Thank you.


----------



## kbcrew

kbcrew said:


> Hello
> Please help me authentic this bag:
> Item: Chloe medium Marcie crossbody
> Item number: 253307695224
> Seller: cslillian
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...695224?hash=item3afa50b078:g:6ZEAAOSw0W5aL0Z-
> 
> Thanks!!!



Gently bumping. Thanks so much!


----------



## Mosby08

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you! Not the answer I was hoping for, but I appreciate your taking time to look at my photos and respond.


----------



## nina_alexa

Hello all!

Hoping to get some insight authenticating a Chloé Drew Shoulder Bag, size small. Any help greatly appreciated. Thank you so much! 

*Item Name: *Chloé Drew Shoulder Bag
*Item Number: *322976317433
*Seller ID:* brandearauction
*Link:* _https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649_


----------



## stephsimp

corame said:


> Fake



Corame,
Thank you!


----------



## Tahlagrace

Hi, I am interested in buying this Chloe Marcie off ebay but want to make sure its authentic before hand.

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Grey*
*Item Number: 162838396063*
*Seller ID: sing_loret*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-M...396063?hash=item25e9ecbc9f:g:mLoAAOSwgmtaN7Td*

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## prettykitty123

Hello @corame 

I am interested in buying this chloe drew mini from Ebay but want to make sure it is authentic

Item- Chloe drew mini- pink
Item number-173074699558
Seller-mundela-0
Link-https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173074699558

Thank you for your help


----------



## BindiBabe

Hi Authenticators.

If you could assist please?

I did request previously but I think my post got lost in all the posts during the festive season .  It's a Chloe Medium Faye and the only pics I have are those which the potential seller has whatsapped to me, so they don't meet all the requirements but I am hoping that you can still assist.  She has indicated that she only buys from reputable stores.  Two things bothers me so far:
1) the hook opens so it can unhook from the metal circle
2) the inner pocket has no zip closure
3) there is no serial number

Here are some pics

Thank you


----------



## lulu288100

Hi! Hoping you can help authenticate this Chloe Marcie. Thanks so much!! 

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Medium Grey*
*Item Number: 322939763635
Seller ID: prototypemodelxii *
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Marc...%3Ad6e9ebf81600a8840f0d44efffec2fc2%7Ciid%3A1 *


----------



## Ablehman

Ablehman said:


> Here's some more photos!


Hi Corame,

Thanks so much for your help with this! The bag arrived and I had two questions for you. Is it normal for the serial number (01-16-50-65) to be crooked as you can see in the photo? 

Also, I found it odd that the authenticity card has a different color scheme than the other tags. I compared it to the authenticity card that came with another (definitely authentic) Chloe and the color schemes didn't match. Is this something that commonly changes?


----------



## Corrina94c

Hi everyone! Super new to this website, can someone help me authenticate this Chloé mini Faye backpack? I was told by seller that she lost the authenticity card. Please help and thank you! 

Seller: guying9
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black-Mini-Backpack-Suede-Leather-/322981851954


----------



## fanofchloe

Hello,
Please could you authenticate this beauty She is up for sale thru a private individual.
Item Name: Chloe Jodie Camera Bag


----------



## Omgjess7

Item name:Chloé Drew Small Crossbody Orange Grained Leather Shoulder Bag 
Item number:332509094619
Seller ID:findrealdealnoteasy
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-DREW-S...ED-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/332509094619?txnId=0
 Hi everyone! I’m Jess, and I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me authenticate a Chloe drew bag I impulsively bought on eBay. I’ve been wanting a drew for over a year now and I saw this listing with 2 mins remaining at such a great price that I went ahead and placed a bid without thinking twice. But now I’m having a few doubts. Please help me out and give me your thoughts/opinions. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

*Item Name: Chloe Edith*
*Link: n/a*
*Photos: below
*
I'm hoping you can help me. A few years ago I bought a preloved Chloe Edith bag and I had it authenticated and it was supposed to be authentic. However, I had just noticed that there are paints smears all along the zipper. Now I am wondering if the bag is actually authentic or not. Can you help me and share your opinion on the bag?? I'd really appreciate an expert's opinion. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## corame

Mandala808 said:


> Hi Authenticators!   Wanted to re-post this.  Can you please respond when you get a chance?  Thank you!!



Not able to see the pics


----------



## corame

dorjiu said:


> Hello
> 
> Following up on this post because I haven’t heard back yet. Do you need some further info from me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I’m not able to see any close up picture(zoom it for details) or any prints inside.


----------



## corame

Laura Kimmel said:


> This one as well please and thank you
> Item: Chloe Faye mini wallet on strap
> Item number: 232611944735
> Seller: Department75
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-MINI-F...944735?hash=item3628c0991f:g:NwkAAOSwUchaRTyo



I see no detail, no print, no code, no hologram. Nothing. Ask the seller for detailed pictures.


----------



## corame

Middle1 said:


> Hello, Corame. Happy New Year!
> 
> When you get a chance will you give me your opinion on this Chloé Marcie?



I need more pics(code and prints in natural light ). Pls include the link again when you repost it.


----------



## corame

Skater said:


> Hi, hopefully I now have all the photos needed - please let me know if not (with apologies from a Chloe newbie!)
> 
> View attachment 3922488
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922496
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922497
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922500
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922501
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922502
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922503
> 
> 
> Many thanks



I have PM You


----------



## corame

2cello said:


> Hi corame,
> 
> This is a medium Marcie.  If I need to request more pictures for authentication, please let me know.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/chloe-marcie-marcie-brown-marcie-satchel-chloe-medium-tan-22588783/
> 
> Thank you.



It looks good.


----------



## corame

kbcrew said:


> Gently bumping. Thanks so much!


Skip it


----------



## corame

nina_alexa said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hoping to get some insight authenticating a Chloé Drew Shoulder Bag, size small. Any help greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloé Drew Shoulder Bag
> *Item Number: *322976317433
> *Seller ID:* brandearauction
> *Link:* _https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649_



It looks good.


----------



## corame

Tahlagrace said:


> Hi, I am interested in buying this Chloe Marcie off ebay but want to make sure its authentic before hand.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Grey*
> *Item Number: 162838396063*
> *Seller ID: sing_loret*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHLOE-M...396063?hash=item25e9ecbc9f:g:mLoAAOSwgmtaN7Td*
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



Fake


----------



## corame

prettykitty123 said:


> Hello @corame
> 
> I am interested in buying this chloe drew mini from Ebay but want to make sure it is authentic
> 
> Item- Chloe drew mini- pink
> Item number-173074699558
> Seller-mundela-0
> Link-https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173074699558
> 
> Thank you for your help



Removed listing.


----------



## corame

BindiBabe said:


> Hi Authenticators.
> 
> If you could assist please?
> 
> I did request previously but I think my post got lost in all the posts during the festive season .  It's a Chloe Medium Faye and the only pics I have are those which the potential seller has whatsapped to me, so they don't meet all the requirements but I am hoping that you can still assist.  She has indicated that she only buys from reputable stores.  Two things bothers me so far:
> 1) the hook opens so it can unhook from the metal circle
> 2) the inner pocket has no zip closure
> 3) there is no serial number
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928011
> View attachment 3928012
> View attachment 3928013
> View attachment 3928014
> View attachment 3928015
> View attachment 3928016



Its a fake.


----------



## corame

lulu288100 said:


> Hi! Hoping you can help authenticate this Chloe Marcie. Thanks so much!!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Medium Grey*
> *Item Number: 322939763635
> Seller ID: prototypemodelxii *
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Marc...%3Ad6e9ebf81600a8840f0d44efffec2fc2%7Ciid%3A1 *



I would skip it!


----------



## corame

Ablehman said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> Thanks so much for your help with this! The bag arrived and I had two questions for you. Is it normal for the serial number (01-16-50-65) to be crooked as you can see in the photo?
> 
> Also, I found it odd that the authenticity card has a different color scheme than the other tags. I compared it to the authenticity card that came with another (definitely authentic) Chloe and the color schemes didn't match. Is this something that commonly changes?



Fake.


----------



## corame

Corrina94c said:


> Hi everyone! Super new to this website, can someone help me authenticate this Chloé mini Faye backpack? I was told by seller that she lost the authenticity card. Please help and thank you!
> 
> Seller: guying9
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black-Mini-Backpack-Suede-Leather-/322981851954



It looks authentic.


----------



## corame

fanofchloe said:


> Hello,
> Please could you authenticate this beauty She is up for sale thru a private individual.
> Item Name: Chloe Jodie Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930174
> View attachment 3930175
> View attachment 3930176
> View attachment 3930177



Pics are not enough.


----------



## corame

Omgjess7 said:


> Item name:Chloé Drew Small Crossbody Orange Grained Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number:332509094619
> Seller ID:findrealdealnoteasy
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-DREW-S...ED-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-/332509094619?txnId=0
> Hi everyone! I’m Jess, and I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me authenticate a Chloe drew bag I impulsively bought on eBay. I’ve been wanting a drew for over a year now and I saw this listing with 2 mins remaining at such a great price that I went ahead and placed a bid without thinking twice. But now I’m having a few doubts. Please help me out and give me your thoughts/opinions. Thanks so much in advance



I need more pics with all prints inside and lining.


----------



## corame

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Edith*
> *Link: n/a*
> *Photos: below
> *
> I'm hoping you can help me. A few years ago I bought a preloved Chloe Edith bag and I had it authenticated and it was supposed to be authentic. However, I had just noticed that there are paints smears all along the zipper. Now I am wondering if the bag is actually authentic or not. Can you help me and share your opinion on the bag?? I'd really appreciate an expert's opinion. Thank you in advance for your help!



Fake.


----------



## lulu288100

corame said:


> I would skip it!



Thanks so much for the response! So it is a fake? I just received it today! Ahh I did contact the seller and ask a question and they said I could return the bag if I wanted. Hope to hear back from you. Thank you!


----------



## Middle1

Middle1 said:


> Please help me authenticate 2016 Chloé Marcie
> 
> Item - Chloé Marcie Medium
> Item number - 202151707934
> Seller ID - 4bissett - eBay seller
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-/202151707934?
> 
> Additional pictures included below. Thank you so much for your help with this purchase.


----------



## Middle1

corame said:


> Removed listing.





corame said:


> I need more pics(code and prints in natural light ). Pls include the link again when you repost it.


----------



## Middle1

Item - Chloé Marcie Medium
Item number - 202151707934
Seller ID - 4bissett - eBay seller
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-/202151707934?


corame said:


> I need more pics(code and prints in natural light ). Pls include the link again when you repost it.





corame said:


> I need more pics(code and prints in natural light ). Pls include the link again when you repost it.


----------



## clailee

Item: Small Chloe Faye - Tobacco
Item Number:
302594054178
Seller: 53zeng0
Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CHLOE-SMALL-FAYE-SUEDE-LEATHER-SHOULDER-BAG-tobacco-RETAIL-1390-PLUS-TAX/302594054178?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49453&meid=8537a8b1aa37447c9ca0a8bd62108d18&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=14&sd=302594054178&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A13e76ba2-f7c9-11e7-8885-74dbd1803f3c%7Cparentrq%3Aebb301131600ab6bf8dbebcdffe91d06%7Ciid%3A1

Seems a little strange to me that the clasp can unhoo though she said it was hard to do this:


----------



## Skater

corame said:


> I have PM You



Thank you!


----------



## ClaireReys

*Item Name:* Authentic Chloé Ethel Tote Handbag
*Item Number: *202166110032
*Seller ID: *swe0003
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/202166110032

Hi! I was wondering if you could please tell me if this is an authentic Chloé bag or not. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## fanofchloe

Hi
I am attaching additional photos which I hope will help in authenticating this bag. It is from a private sale.
Thank you in advance

*Item Name:*  Chloé Jodie Camera Bag
*Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: private sale*


fanofchloe said:


> Hello,
> Please could you authenticate this beauty She is up for sale thru a private individual.
> Item Name: Chloe Jodie Camera Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930174
> View attachment 3930175
> View attachment 3930176
> View attachment 3930177


----------



## melusinex

Item: Chloé Marcie small crossbody
Item #: 177335
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/chloe-tan-pebbled-leather-small-marcie-mini-crossbody-bag.html

Hi, this would be my first time to buy anything pre-owned, so any help and expertise in authenticating this bag would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BindiBabe

corame said:


> Its a fake.


Thank you so much Corame.


----------



## crose424

*Hi Chloe Authenticators! I would be so grateful if I could get an opinion on authenticity on this back. Thank you!

Item Name:Brand New $1,950 Chloe Myer Bag Medium Motty Grey Calfskin Leather*
*Item Number:192422944594*
*Seller ID: itstomdelo*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## 8karenmarie8

Item Name - Chloe Marcie in black ( medium or large) not sure - Black - Not cross body (which I have seen before on older ones) - it is in good condition but was loved....
Serial Number 011056-12

Hello Chloe Authenticators.. I was hoping to get an idea if this bag was authentic. I stumbled across it in a vintage shop in an very upscale area... not sure if it is authentic or not. Would be amazing if it was but I'm not sure I'm that lucky. Its definitely an older version.


----------



## pennybelle

*Could I get an opinion if this is authentic?   Thanks!

Item Name: Chloe black Hudson leather medium handbag
Item Number:192426415178*
Seller ID:   Passarim78
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Black-...415178?hash=item2ccd82144a:g:~DkAAOSwvflZOMZR


----------



## jacico

Can somebody kindly take a look at this Faye bag for me? Thank you, in advance!


----------



## Kayxx3

Hi can someone authenticate this small Chloe Faye bag for me? Much appreciated. Thanks !!


----------



## jagelle

corame said:


> Any card that came with it ?


No card that came with it, but I did just find the Made In and Serial Number impressions if that helps at all.


----------



## Middle1

Middle1 said:


> View attachment 3932412
> View attachment 3932413
> View attachment 3932414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item - Chloé Marcie Medium
> Item number - 202151707934
> Seller ID - 4bissett - eBay seller
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Black-/202151707934?



Per your request additional photos were added. Thank you.


----------



## Middle1

Middle1 said:


> Per your request additional photos were added. Thank you.


----------



## madcitygirl

Hi did Chloe make a Paraty bag with embossed leather to look like python? Or only genuine python? Thanks to anyone familiar with this. I am looking at a bag at a local consignment shop fitting this description but am skeptical about authenticity. It has an embossed python look but no python scale texture (smooth leather). If pictures would help I can post.


----------



## madcitygirl

a


----------



## annagws1

Could someone please authenticate this Lexa bag.  Thanks!

*Item Name:  Chloe Lexa Small Suede Shoulder Bag Motty Grey*
*Item Number: 192433885263
Seller ID: passarim78*
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Lexa...885263?hash=item2ccdf4104f:g:REoAAOSwSKtaZKlx


----------



## Hunnibee

Hi could you help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington. It was purchased without a padlock or any swing tags. I have taken photos as requested. please and Thank you.


----------



## Hunnibee

Hi could I have some help with authentication of this Chloe please. It was bought without the padlock or any tags. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## elizabethe

*Item Name:  Chloe Faye Backpack Medium*
*Item Number:  *
*Seller ID:  ildiogreco1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Brow...343510?hash=item41d66d0656:g:YQMAAOSwY~1aMBbQ *
*
I asked for more photos.  Please see the following.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






*


----------



## Middle1

corame said:


> I need more pics(code and prints in natural light ). Pls include the link again when you repost it.



The additional pictures you requested were added a couple of weeks ago. Please let me know if they aren’t sufficient. Thank you for your time.


----------



## sinyard

Hello, could you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie Long Zip around wallet in Black. 

Item: Chloe Marcie Long Zip around Wallet

I purchased this at The Real Real online but I still want to verify it’s authentic, please. 

LINK: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hloe-marcie-continental-wallet-w-slash-tags-2

Pics are ones I’ve taken at home: 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank you!


----------



## 8karenmarie8

Item Name - Chloe Marcie Large - 1st Gen (unfinished edges and no inside slip pocket - as per post on here)
Serial Number - 011056-12 Made In Italy

Hello lovely Authenticators - Gentle bump on this one - Wondering if this is per chance authentic - Bag is in good condition, leather is beautiful, and based on research and old posts on here it may be a 1st gen Chloe Marcie which would make it the coolest find have ever found in my second hand/vintage store adventures.  












Thank you in advance for you time.


----------



## sanity

Hi Corame, will appreciate very much your help to authenticate the below:

item Name: AUTHENTIC $1950 CHLOE Black Leather Medium Paraty Two-Way Bag Satchel Crossbody
Item Nr: 391964388392
Seller Name: ckcnguyen
Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTHENT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2648

I had won this bag but appreciate your expertise on its authenticity before I pay for it. Sorry, should have asked for advice 1st.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linaballout

Hello i received this bag as a gift . I just want to know what collection this Chloe bag is from or what it is called please!!


----------



## sinyard

sinyard said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Chloe Marcie Long Zip around wallet in Black.
> 
> Item: Chloe Marcie Long Zip around Wallet
> 
> I purchased this at The Real Real online but I still want to verify it’s authentic, please.
> 
> LINK: https://www.therealreal.com/product...hloe-marcie-continental-wallet-w-slash-tags-2
> 
> Pics are ones I’ve taken at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943633
> View attachment 3943634
> View attachment 3943635
> View attachment 3943638
> View attachment 3943639
> View attachment 3943640
> View attachment 3943641
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Bump! Thank you!


----------



## sanity

sanity said:


> Hi Corame, will appreciate very much your help to authenticate the below:
> 
> item Name: AUTHENTIC $1950 CHLOE Black Leather Medium Paraty Two-Way Bag Satchel Crossbody
> Item Nr: 391964388392
> Seller Name: ckcnguyen
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTHENTIC-1950-CHLOE-Black-Leather-Medium-Paraty-Two-Way-Bag-Satchel-Crossbody/391964388392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2648
> 
> I had won this bag but appreciate your expertise on its authenticity before I pay for it. Sorry, should have asked for advice 1st.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Bump! Appreciate your expertise on this urgently. Need to pay up soonest. Thanks


----------



## theregoesmypaycheck

*Hi, I'd love some help authenticating this Chloe Hudson bag. Thanks!
Item Name: Chloe Hudson Mini Braided Suede Shoulder Bag-pre owned but good condition*
*Item Number: 
*323035116923
*Seller ID: winnie_lingyu913*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Huds...507082&hash=item4b3664b57b:g:IxUAAOSwEW9abR3i *


----------



## sinyard

Just curious, is there still a person available to authenticate for the Chloe forum?  I understand it’s totally voluntary but would like to verify. Thanks.


----------



## jerig14

*Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Small Bag. *
*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...994574?hash=item41cef45a0e:g:yhcAAOSwY7pZs0tu*


----------



## janm518

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Italy-...104429&hash=item3d56f8cdc1:g:vkEAAOSwvGlaW~6n

Please authenticate this Paddington bag.  Considering purchase from ebay.  Thank you!  Jan


----------



## hotstar16

item: Black Medium Faye bag
Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/faye-medium-shoulder-bag-black#.WnKpZGJOnDs

The bag itself looked good to me, but the paperwork seemed suspicious. The dustbag font is much darker than any of my other Chloe dustbags, as was the font on the cards. The stamp ink does not really match up with the raised letters on the hangtag. Also, there is a perforation on the backside of the hashtag (my other Chloe hangtags are not perforated).  The authenticity card is darker as well, and seems to be cut unevenly on the right (you can see black lines if you look close).  Lastly, the care card does not detail the type of leather that the bag is made of, unlike my other Chloe care cards. Thank you in advance for your input... this item was final sale and I really dont want to have to file a CC dispute over authenticity!


----------



## hotstar16

Post 4942 continued... (i compared this dustbag (on the left) with an authentic one. Also, I compared the real (lighter) cards and tags alongside the darker ones at issue. The holograms do match up, however. In the last photo I compared the authentic care card (right) with this one.


----------



## sinyard

^I don’t think anyone is authenticating on here anymore... if I were you I’d use a paid service.  I’m trying to find one myself but not sure who to use.


----------



## Lkdelta

CAn anyone please help me authenticate a CHloe Hudson medium currently on eBay?? I will provide link.  Thanks! Very interested to buy but just found out there are some VERY good CHloe Hudson bags coming from Asian relics sites that do not hide the fact they are replicas. 

Thanks!!!
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...386617?hash=item4d6b856739:g:T3IAAOSw~4taVnKs


----------



## corame

I’m sorry ladies, I’ve been away for a long time. I got so many messages to authenticate in private. I’m going to try and answer a few here today. Pls post your questions [emoji173]️


----------



## corame

Lkdelta said:


> CAn anyone please help me authenticate a CHloe Hudson medium currently on eBay?? I will provide link.  Thanks! Very interested to buy but just found out there are some VERY good CHloe Hudson bags coming from Asian relics sites that do not hide the fact they are replicas.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...386617?hash=item4d6b856739:g:T3IAAOSw~4taVnKs



Authentic


----------



## corame

sinyard said:


> ^I don’t think anyone is authenticating on here anymore... if I were you I’d use a paid service.  I’m trying to find one myself but not sure who to use.



I apologies. I’ve been away for the last month. We, authenticators have families as well and I had some situations going on. I wasnt able to come online. BUTTT I’m here now


----------



## sinyard

corame said:


> I apologies. I’ve been away for the last month. We, authenticators have families as well and I had some situations going on. I wasnt able to come online. BUTTT I’m here now



No apologies necessary! Welcome back!


----------



## corame

hotstar16 said:


> Post 4942 continued... (i compared this dustbag (on the left) with an authentic one. Also, I compared the real (lighter) cards and tags alongside the darker ones at issue. The holograms do match up, however. In the last photo I compared the authentic care card (right) with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953181
> View attachment 3953182
> View attachment 3953183
> View attachment 3953184
> View attachment 3953185
> View attachment 3953186



First of all, Motty Grey is not for black.
You got a black bag.
The bag looks fine to me. What shop did you say you got this ?
The cards look suspicious. They might have been switched at returns. You know people buy stuff and return. I heard many stories about how authentic is exachanged with fake one in shops so I’m not surprised at all.


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Sorry about the delay. Was traveling for awhile and had a big move.




https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-crocodile-edith-bag-2


Gently bumping . Let me know if additional pics are needed and I'll  take them when I get back.


Thank you and welcome back


----------



## MonikaPig

Hello, i am from Poland. Nice to See you 
CAn anyone please help me authenticate a CHloe faye small?


----------



## hotstar16

corame said:


> First of all, Motty Grey is not for black.
> You got a black bag.
> The bag looks fine to me. What shop did you say you got this ?
> The cards look suspicious. They might have been switched at returns. You know people buy stuff and return. I heard many stories about how authentic is exachanged with fake one in shops so I’m not surprised at all.



Thank you for your input and welcome back   My apologies for my description being a bit confusing with so many photos.  The Motty Grey tag was from a genuine Chloe I recently bought from Neiman's... I was just trying to do a side by side comparison with the cheaper looking, unmarked Chloe tag from the black bag at issue. (The Neiman's tag didn't have perforations, and this tag did.)  The bag looked good to me, but the dustbag and tags really threw me off and set off a red flag.  I purchased the bag from Amuze.com.


----------



## MonikaPig

MonikaPig said:


> Hello, i am from Poland. Nice to See you
> CAn anyone please help me authenticate a CHloe faye small?


I find more Photos. Thanks


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> View attachment 3939709
> View attachment 3939710
> View attachment 3939711
> View attachment 3939712
> View attachment 3939713
> View attachment 3939714
> View attachment 3939715
> View attachment 3939716
> View attachment 3939717
> View attachment 3939709
> 
> Can somebody kindly take a look at this Faye bag for me? Thank you, in advance!


Bump. Would sincerely appreciate if you could look at this one too, Corame. Welcome back! I hope that all is ok!


----------



## PharmDPeach

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this if possible. I am a big fan of python/snake in this shade, but kinda hesitant with this particular listing. 
*
Item Name: *Chloe Drew - water snake
*Item Number: *322654668981
*Seller ID: *kimy2k1
*Link: (please make sure link works): *
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-water-snake/322654668981?hash=item4b1fb788b5:g:yyUAAOSw8D5ZkxtU

Thank you in advance! Much appreciated!


----------



## Virgilio

*Item Name (if you know it):
CHLOE Goatskin Mini Drew Crossbody Biscotti Beige*

*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-goatskin-mini-drew-crossbody-biscotti-beige-226911
*Photos*
*
Bought the bag and only noticing that the chain strap is different than the models I've seen of the bag. Not sure if this model with a no removable strap existed. Not really familiar with Chole. I can provide more pictures if need be. 

thanks*


----------



## Casinogrl10

Hi ,

Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe mini faye backpack. I bought it on eBay and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not?


----------



## Maggie Chow

Hi,

Can someone help me authenticate this bag?

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Mini Backpack (black)*
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-Mini-Faye-Backpack-black-leather-and-suede/263492722374


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-crocodile-edith-bag-2
> 
> 
> Gently bumping . Let me know if additional pics are needed and I'll  take them when I get back.
> 
> 
> Thank you and welcome back



How is the leather ? Like how it feels


----------



## corame

MonikaPig said:


> Hello, i am from Poland. Nice to See you
> CAn anyone please help me authenticate a CHloe faye small?



What website you purchased this ?


----------



## corame

hotstar16 said:


> Thank you for your input and welcome back   My apologies for my description being a bit confusing with so many photos.  The Motty Grey tag was from a genuine Chloe I recently bought from Neiman's... I was just trying to do a side by side comparison with the cheaper looking, unmarked Chloe tag from the black bag at issue. (The Neiman's tag didn't have perforations, and this tag did.)  The bag looked good to me, but the dustbag and tags really threw me off and set off a red flag.  I purchased the bag from Amuze.com.



Can you take more photos on sides and also front distance and close etc in natural light ?


----------



## corame

MonikaPig said:


> I find more Photos. Thanks



Authentic


----------



## corame

jacico said:


> Bump. Would sincerely appreciate if you could look at this one too, Corame. Welcome back! I hope that all is ok!



Add your own pictures upon receivinf.


----------



## corame

PharmDPeach said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this if possible. I am a big fan of python/snake in this shade, but kinda hesitant with this particular listing.
> *
> Item Name: *Chloe Drew - water snake
> *Item Number: *322654668981
> *Seller ID: *kimy2k1
> *Link: (please make sure link works): *
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-water-snake/322654668981?hash=item4b1fb788b5:g:yyUAAOSw8D5ZkxtU
> 
> Thank you in advance! Much appreciated!



Fishy...I would skip it.


----------



## corame

Virgilio said:


> *Item Name (if you know it):
> CHLOE Goatskin Mini Drew Crossbody Biscotti Beige*
> 
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-goatskin-mini-drew-crossbody-biscotti-beige-226911
> *Photos*
> *
> Bought the bag and only noticing that the chain strap is different than the models I've seen of the bag. Not sure if this model with a no removable strap existed. Not really familiar with Chole. I can provide more pictures if need be.
> 
> thanks*



It does  
The bag is authentic


----------



## corame

Casinogrl10 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe mini faye backpack. I bought it on eBay and I'm not sure if it's authentic or not?



Fake


----------



## corame

Maggie Chow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Faye Mini Backpack (black)*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe-Mini-Faye-Backpack-black-leather-and-suede/263492722374



I need close pics with the prints, code and the cards.


----------



## bubby

Please authentic.  Thanks!

Faye Day

2F273072550516

Agregeorgia22 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/chloe-handbag-faye-Day/273072550516


----------



## LilMissCutie

corame said:


> How is the leather ? Like how it feels



It doesn't feel plasticky. It's not matte crocodile so it has some sheen.

Do you need any other pics?


----------



## fk01

Could you please authenticate? I don’t have authenticity card to match with serial number.

Chloe Small Faye bag


----------



## jacico

corame said:


> Add your own pictures upon receivinf.


Thank you, Corame. These are my own pictures (I already received the bag). Are there any other pictures I should add? Thanks again!


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> Thank you, Corame. These are my own pictures (I already received the bag). Are there any other pictures I should add? Thanks again!



Adding the photos again just to make it easier. Thanks!


----------



## jacklyn0ff

First time Chloe lover here and have been lusting for the Faye for years. Can someone help me authenticate this?


----------



## jacklyn0ff

jacklyn0ff said:


> First time Chloe lover here and have been lusting for the Faye for years. Can someone help me authenticate this?


More pics:


----------



## Kimmy316

Hi this is a Chloé Nile bag I just bought locally and would like to know if you can say if it’s real. IT appears to be a wine color. Please let know know If there are any other photo I can add. Thank you.


----------



## cestlavie5

Hi all,
Please help authenticate this Chloe bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	




















I've been wanting a Paddington bag forever and I finally got one. Now I'm not sure if it is authentic.I've read everything I can find to try to authenticate it myself but It seems that they so much from year to year. Here are the photos. Any and all help greatly appreciated!


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> It doesn't feel plasticky. It's not matte crocodile so it has some sheen.
> 
> Do you need any other pics?



Yes pls. Take more with corners and leather in natural light.


----------



## corame

fk01 said:


> Could you please authenticate? I don’t have authenticity card to match with serial number.
> 
> Chloe Small Faye bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972851
> View attachment 3972852
> View attachment 3972853
> View attachment 3972854
> View attachment 3972855
> View attachment 3972856
> View attachment 3972857



I need a close look at the hologram.
The card is not a problem. Many buyers afraid of buying without a card but that can be copied very easy.


----------



## corame

jacico said:


> Thank you, Corame. These are my own pictures (I already received the bag). Are there any other pictures I should add? Thanks again!



Yes pls. Corners details.


----------



## corame

jacklyn0ff said:


> First time Chloe lover here and have been lusting for the Faye for years. Can someone help me authenticate this?



Fake


----------



## corame

Kimmy316 said:


> Hi this is a Chloé Nile bag I just bought locally and would like to know if you can say if it’s real. IT appears to be a wine color. Please let know know If there are any other photo I can add. Thank you.



Yes pls. The small leather part inside next to the hologram, with the code.


----------



## corame

cestlavie5 said:


> Hi all,
> Please help authenticate this Chloe bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979236
> View attachment 3979237
> View attachment 3979238
> View attachment 3979240
> View attachment 3979241
> View attachment 3979242
> View attachment 3979243
> View attachment 3979244
> View attachment 3979246
> View attachment 3979236
> View attachment 3979237
> View attachment 3979238
> View attachment 3979240
> View attachment 3979241
> View attachment 3979242
> View attachment 3979243
> View attachment 3979244
> View attachment 3979246
> 
> I've been wanting a Paddington bag forever and I finally got one. Now I'm not sure if it is authentic.I've read everything I can find to try to authenticate it myself but It seems that they so much from year to year. Here are the photos. Any and all help greatly appreciated!



Authentic.


----------



## cestlavie5

corame said:


> Authentic.


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## jacico

corame said:


> Yes pls. Corners details.


Here are the additional pics requested. Thank you so much!


----------



## StrawbrrySarah

I suspect that this small Faye Day Bag is fake. Please help me authenticate! 

Item Name: Chloe Small Faye Day Bag - Motty Gray
Item Number: 323069659754
Seller ID: tealo99
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Smal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Unfortunately I purchased it. Here are my photos:


----------



## shayna07

Can you authenticate this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack in tan? Thank you in advance [emoji4] 














Please let me know if I need other pictures.


----------



## sanity

Hi corame,  Although I had already paid  and received the below bag, I will still appreciate to know if this is authentic. Does Chloe make Paraty that does NOT have "Chloe"  on the front of the bag. Also it is very heavy.

Thanks alot.




sanity said:


> Hi Corame, will appreciate very much your help to authenticate the below:
> 
> item Name: AUTHENTIC $1950 CHLOE Black Leather Medium Paraty Two-Way Bag Satchel Crossbody
> Item Nr: 391964388392
> Seller Name: ckcnguyen
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTHENTIC-1950-CHLOE-Black-Leather-Medium-Paraty-Two-Way-Bag-Satchel-Crossbody/391964388392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2648
> 
> I had won this bag but appreciate your expertise on its authenticity before I pay for it. Sorry, should have asked for advice 1st.
> 
> Thanks in advance.





sanity said:


> Bump! Appreciate your expertise on this urgently. Need to pay up soonest. Thanks


----------



## fk01

corame said:


> I need a close look at the hologram.
> The card is not a problem. Many buyers afraid of buying without a card but that can be copied very easy.




I’ve uploaded some more pictures of the hologram. Thanks again!


----------



## nkat

Please authenticate this Medium Marcie. Thank you!


----------



## corame

jacico said:


> View attachment 3980941
> View attachment 3980941
> View attachment 3980942
> View attachment 3980943
> View attachment 3980944
> View attachment 3980945
> View attachment 3980946
> View attachment 3980947
> 
> Here are the additional pics requested. Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

StrawbrrySarah said:


> I suspect that this small Faye Day Bag is fake. Please help me authenticate!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Small Faye Day Bag - Motty Gray
> Item Number: 323069659754
> Seller ID: tealo99
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Smal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Unfortunately I purchased it. Here are my photos:
> View attachment 3981171
> View attachment 3981172
> View attachment 3981173
> View attachment 3981174
> View attachment 3981175
> View attachment 3981176
> View attachment 3981177
> View attachment 3981178
> View attachment 3981179



I need to see a large view of the bag(front-natural light), corners front up and inside lining.
The hologram is correct, let’s see the rest if they match.


----------



## corame

shayna07 said:


> Can you authenticate this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack in tan? Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3981262
> 
> View attachment 3981263
> 
> View attachment 3981264
> 
> View attachment 3981265
> 
> View attachment 3981266
> 
> View attachment 3981267
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I need other pictures.



Yes pls, a close up look of the label inside.
Natural light pls.


----------



## corame

sanity said:


> Hi corame,  Although I had already paid  and received the below bag, I will still appreciate to know if this is authentic. Does Chloe make Paraty that does NOT have "Chloe"  on the front of the bag. Also it is very heavy.
> 
> Thanks alot.



Yes, authentic.


----------



## corame

fk01 said:


> I’ve uploaded some more pictures of the hologram. Thanks again!



Authentic.


----------



## corame

nkat said:


> Please authenticate this Medium Marcie. Thank you!



This is fake


----------



## LilMissCutie

corame said:


> Yes pls. Take more with corners and leather in natural light.



Hope this helps. It's very smooshy and not plastic at all. ☺️


----------



## shayna07

corame said:


> Yes pls, a close up look of the label inside.
> Natural light pls.


----------



## corame

LilMissCutie said:


> Hope this helps. It's very smooshy and not plastic at all. [emoji5]



Authentic


----------



## corame

shayna07 said:


> View attachment 3982521



Fake


----------



## LilMissCutie

corame said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much!


----------



## nkat

corame said:


> This is fake


May I ask what makes it fake? I bought it pre loved in 2016 and wanted to sell it, but came here first. Thanks

*ETA I sent these same pics to Fashionphile and they offered me good money for it. I shouldn’t send it in, right?


----------



## hotstar16

corame said:


> Can you take more photos on sides and also front distance and close etc in natural light ?


Sorry for the delay and thanks again for your advice. For reference, my previous posts were 4942-4943 and 4953. Here are the requested pics and happy to provide more:


----------



## nkat

I forgot the upload the holo sticker, does this change anything? 


nkat said:


> May I ask what makes it fake? I bought it pre loved in 2016 and wanted to sell it, but came here first. Thanks
> 
> *ETA I sent these same pics to Fashionphile and they offered me good money for it. I shouldn’t send it in, right?


----------



## sanity

corame said:


> Yes, authentic.



Thanks. Appreciated.


----------



## jacico

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for all of your help, Corame


----------



## nkat

corame said:


> This is fake



Had it authentication done by ****************** and they just emailed me this:


Thank you for allowing ****************** to review the item you submitted.  The photographs submitted were of good quality, position and resolution allowing us to conduct a thorough review of the item. 

*It is our opinion the item in question is authentic. *


----------



## corame

nkat said:


> I forgot the upload the holo sticker, does this change anything?



Of course it does )
Is the hologram peeling ?


----------



## corame

hotstar16 said:


> Sorry for the delay and thanks again for your advice. For reference, my previous posts were 4942-4943 and 4953. Here are the requested pics and happy to provide more:



This one its so hard since I cannot touch it.
The bag looks really good but the tags, not. So if the tags belong to this bag and they were not exchanged, then just forget about it and let it go.


----------



## nkat

corame said:


> Of course it does )
> Is the hologram peeling ?



Yes it is. (edited because I clearly need coffee before internet)


----------



## demilune

Chloe Paddington... real or fake?  I returned this purse because the keyhole on the padlock was upside down. No refund issued yet and they have two more Paddingtons listed with the upside down-wrong way keyhole right now. They ignored my information about the keyhole issue and claim the purses have been Authenticated here.

I have Prada, Bottega, Zanotti, turtle, croc, ... almost any kind of leather purse... never had a Chloe though. And the leather on the Paddington that I received was pleather-ish. Disappointing to say the least. And then the keyhole capped off the fakeness. At least for me. I judged that part by reading through this forum.

So, is this purse real or fake?  Is the padlock pic good enough to use as a giveaway for fake? Or am I mistaken about the authenticity?

Thanks.


----------



## Shiris

Hey first time here so happy to find this amazing Chloe lovers forum
Can someone please help me authenticate chloe Faye currently on ebay bid? I don’t know if I should bid higher I’m afraid it’s fake  

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CH...m=232677752300&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206


----------



## siouxie

Hi everyone - I just received this bag from the auction listed below and I cant tell if it's fake. It stinks of mothballs and fruity candy. Very odd. Zipper doesn't seem to open wide enough to be authentic but it does have hologram sticker. Leather pulls feel fake.  Any insight would be very much appreciated!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MeredithCad

Hello! I’m interested in this bag, can you tell me if it’s real? 
Item name: Chloe Drew
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chloe-drew-crossbody-bag-leather-small73211565105


----------



## MonikaPig

corame said:


> What website you purchased this ?


Polish online portal auction: www.allegro.pl


----------



## MonikaPig

corame said:


> Authentic


Thanks you, Corame.


----------



## corame

demilune said:


> Chloe Paddington... real or fake?  I returned this purse because the keyhole on the padlock was upside down. No refund issued yet and they have two more Paddingtons listed with the upside down-wrong way keyhole right now. They ignored my information about the keyhole issue and claim the purses have been Authenticated here.
> 
> I have Prada, Bottega, Zanotti, turtle, croc, ... almost any kind of leather purse... never had a Chloe though. And the leather on the Paddington that I received was pleather-ish. Disappointing to say the least. And then the keyhole capped off the fakeness. At least for me. I judged that part by reading through this forum.
> 
> So, is this purse real or fake?  Is the padlock pic good enough to use as a giveaway for fake? Or am I mistaken about the authenticity?
> 
> Thanks.



It looks bad. How did you paid ?


----------



## corame

Shiris said:


> Hey first time here so happy to find this amazing Chloe lovers forum
> Can someone please help me authenticate chloe Faye currently on ebay bid? I don’t know if I should bid higher I’m afraid it’s fake
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-CH...m=232677752300&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206



It looks good. I need a serial nr and the hologram to confirm.


----------



## corame

siouxie said:


> Hi everyone - I just received this bag from the auction listed below and I cant tell if it's fake. It stinks of mothballs and fruity candy. Very odd. Zipper doesn't seem to open wide enough to be authentic but it does have hologram sticker. Leather pulls feel fake.  Any insight would be very much appreciated!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



I need clear pictures pls. Also lining and corners


----------



## corame

MeredithCad said:


> Hello! I’m interested in this bag, can you tell me if it’s real?
> Item name: Chloe Drew
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chloe-drew-crossbody-bag-leather-small73211565105



Fake


----------



## corame

MonikaPig said:


> Polish online portal auction: www.allegro.pl



It looks fake to me


----------



## nkat

nkat said:


> I forgot the upload the holo sticker, does this change anything?



Reposting


----------



## Lucky 97




----------



## hai88

Hi, I was gifted this Faye bag and I can't tell if it's real but I don't want to insult my friend by asking. It looks almost exactly like the Faye bag I have in a different color and came with the authenticity card but the serial code tag is in a different place. Instead of being in the pocket, it's on the back- has anyone seen that before?


----------



## jmc3007

Chloe recently changed their serial tagging, indeed that is behind the pocket now.


----------



## corame

hai88 said:


> Hi, I was gifted this Faye bag and I can't tell if it's real but I don't want to insult my friend by asking. It looks almost exactly like the Faye bag I have in a different color and came with the authenticity card but the serial code tag is in a different place. Instead of being in the pocket, it's on the back- has anyone seen that before?



This is fake


----------



## anicha

Hi! I purchased a Medium Chloe Faye bag at the Runway section of TJMaxx. 
I read that Chloe has changed the 1) authenticity card 2) serial number tag and 3) hologram. 
But did they change the front logo?


----------



## Chloe_milo

hi good evening. I am brand new at this. I just bought this and want to know I spent my money on something that is authentic. I have only ever seen these in person (Holt Renfrew) but never had the time to feel and play with. I have attached pictures. I am hoping this truly is real so I am continue shopping from the woman I bought it from. Any help is appreciated!! Xoxo


----------



## nkat

Could you PLEASE take a look at the holo on my Marcie and tell me if your original statement that is fake still stands? I’ve reposted a number of times but keep getter mg looked over.


----------



## Shiris

corame said:


> It looks good. I need a serial nr and the hologram to confirm.


Thank you Corame . I didn’t win the bid so I’m in the market again for the bag and found this one, I contacted the seller she told me she got in in Nordstrom and even sent me her receipt .. its higher price then the bid one but I’m thibking about going for it can you please check this one and authenticate it?

https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHLO-Sma...Bag-Cloudy-Blue-Original-1950-00/112841248386

Thank you you are the best


----------



## Shiris

Shiris said:


> Thank you Corame . I didn’t win the bid so I’m in the market again for the bag and found this one, I contacted the seller she told me she got in in Nordstrom and even sent me her receipt .. its higher price then the bid one but I’m thibking about going for it can you please check this one and authenticate it?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHLO-Sma...Bag-Cloudy-Blue-Original-1950-00/112841248386
> 
> Thank you you are the best



Here the receipt she sent me


----------



## MonikaPig

corame said:


> It looks fake to me


I buy this. There are Photos by me. What do you Corame think about this bag
View attachment 3990661
View attachment 3990661
View attachment 3990661
View attachment 3990661


----------



## MonikaPig

*Item Name (if you know it): Portefeuille Savanna Brown*
*Link (if available):* i buy this in some luxury second hand.
*What do you think about this wallet?*


----------



## Blueshoebaglady

Can you please authenticate this FAYE BACKPACK MINI in off white? Seller is MyTheresa.com. 
Thank you kindly.


----------



## anicha

Hi Corame, can you authenticate this Medium Chloe Faye purchased in store?


----------



## nataliemargit

Hi, do you think this "see by Chloé" Rosita Metallic Bag is fake? Thank you very much!


----------



## corame

anicha said:


> Hi! I purchased a Medium Chloe Faye bag at the Runway section of TJMaxx.
> I read that Chloe has changed the 1) authenticity card 2) serial number tag and 3) hologram.
> But did they change the front logo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990174
> View attachment 3990178
> View attachment 3990174
> View attachment 3990174
> View attachment 3990178
> View attachment 3990174
> View attachment 3990178
> View attachment 3990181
> View attachment 3990182
> View attachment 3990183



It looks good to me


----------



## corame

Chloe_milo said:


> hi good evening. I am brand new at this. I just bought this and want to know I spent my money on something that is authentic. I have only ever seen these in person (Holt Renfrew) but never had the time to feel and play with. I have attached pictures. I am hoping this truly is real so I am continue shopping from the woman I bought it from. Any help is appreciated!! Xoxo



Not authentic


----------



## corame

nkat said:


> Could you PLEASE take a look at the holo on my Marcie and tell me if your original statement that is fake still stands? I’ve reposted a number of times but keep getter mg looked over.



Yes, thats authentic


----------



## corame

Shiris said:


> Thank you Corame . I didn’t win the bid so I’m in the market again for the bag and found this one, I contacted the seller she told me she got in in Nordstrom and even sent me her receipt .. its higher price then the bid one but I’m thibking about going for it can you please check this one and authenticate it?
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CHLO-Sma...Bag-Cloudy-Blue-Original-1950-00/112841248386
> 
> Thank you you are the best



Let me see the card as well both sides


----------



## corame

Shiris said:


> Here the receipt she sent me
> View attachment 3990478



Wait a minute. Where she got this ? Ask her for a full receipt page(send it to me jn private so I can check it out).


----------



## corame

MonikaPig said:


> I buy this. There are Photos by me. What do you Corame think about this bag
> View attachment 3990661
> View attachment 3990661
> View attachment 3990661
> View attachment 3990661



This is a very good FAKE


----------



## corame

MonikaPig said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Portefeuille Savanna Brown*
> *Link (if available):* i buy this in some luxury second hand.
> *What do you think about this wallet?*



Authentic


----------



## corame

Blueshoebaglady said:


> View attachment 3993286
> View attachment 3993287
> View attachment 3993288
> View attachment 3993289
> View attachment 3993290
> View attachment 3993291
> View attachment 3993292
> View attachment 3993293
> View attachment 3993294
> View attachment 3993295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate this FAYE BACKPACK MINI in off white? Seller is MyTheresa.com.
> Thank you kindly.



Authentic


----------



## corame

nataliemargit said:


> Hi, do you think this "see by Chloé" Rosita Metallic Bag is fake? Thank you very much!



It looks good but I need more photos with prints line and details.


----------



## nataliemargit

corame said:


> It looks good but I need more photos with prints line and details.





corame said:


> It looks good but I need more photos with prints line and details.





Thank you! Does this work? Do you think it's authentic?? THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Tosa22

Hi Corame. Could you take a look at this Marcie for me? It is in my possession and I took the photos.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tosa22

More photos.


----------



## MonikaPig

corame said:


> This is a very good FAKE


It's so sad. I think I trust people too much. I know Corame that You are the best, but are you sure it's fake. Maybe I will send some specific Photos.I can not believe it. I am very sad and I am angry that I got this way. And After which you recognized that it is for sure fake? Im sorry for my English.


----------



## jacico

Hello Corame, 
Would you kindly take a look at this Marcie for me? It’s in my possession and these are my photos. Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you sooooo much!

Note: Post 1 of 2 (additional photos)


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> Hello Corame,
> Would you kindly take a look at this Marcie for me? It’s in my possession and these are my photos. Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you sooooo much!
> 
> Note: Post 1 of 2 (additional photos)



Post 2 of 2. Thank you again!


----------



## nataliemargit

nataliemargit said:


> Thank you! Does this work? Do you think it's authentic?? THANKS AGAIN!!




Could you help me with that please? Here another photo.... Depending on your answer I would choose to buy it or not... thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## nataliemargit

nataliemargit said:


> Could you help me with that please? Here another photo.... Depending on your answer I would choose to buy it or not... thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Shiris

Hey dear Corame 
I’m still looking to buy Chloe mini drew online and found this on Mercari app ..
The seller seems very nice and claims that it’s authentic from Bloomingdales and has just color fades in the front.. but the side of the bag looks a little too thick to me .. she will be sending more pics soon and I’ll post here but please tell me what do you think about those pictures? Do you think it’s fake ?


----------



## Shiris

Shiris said:


> Hey dear Corame
> I’m still looking to buy Chloe mini drew online and found this on Mercari app ..
> The seller seems very nice and claims that it’s authentic from Bloomingdales and has just color fades in the front.. but the side of the bag looks a little too thick to me .. she will be sending more pics soon and I’ll post here but please tell me what do you think about those pictures? Do you think it’s fake ?



Here are some more pictures


----------



## 8karenmarie8

Item Name - Chloe Marcie Large - 1st Gen (unfinished edges and no inside slip pocket - as per post on here)
Serial Number - 011056-12 Made In Italy

Hello lovely Authenticators -- Wondering if this is per chance authentic - Bag is in good condition, leather is beautiful, and based on research and old posts on here it may be a 1st gen Chloe Marcie which would make it the coolest find have ever found in my second hand/vintage store adventures.  
View attachment 3945021
View attachment 3945022
View attachment 3945023
View attachment 3945024
View attachment 3945025
View attachment 3945026
View attachment 3945027
View attachment 3945028
View attachment 3945029
View attachment 3945030


Thank you in advance for you time.  
Lil bump on this... hoping to find out if its authentic.


----------



## corame

nataliemargit said:


> Thank you! Does this work? Do you think it's authentic?? THANKS AGAIN!!



Yes. Authentic


----------



## corame

Tosa22 said:


> More photos.



fake


----------



## corame

jacico said:


> View attachment 3996601
> View attachment 3996602
> View attachment 3996603
> View attachment 3996604
> View attachment 3996605
> View attachment 3996606
> View attachment 3996607
> View attachment 3996608
> View attachment 3996609
> View attachment 3996610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Corame,
> Would you kindly take a look at this Marcie for me? It’s in my possession and these are my photos. Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you sooooo much!
> 
> Note: Post 1 of 2 (additional photos)



It came with any card?


----------



## corame

nataliemargit said:


> Could you help me with that please? Here another photo.... Depending on your answer I would choose to buy it or not... thank you so much in advance!!!



Skip it


----------



## corame

Shiris said:


> Here are some more pictures



Let me see the receipt(send it private to me pls).


----------



## jacico

corame said:


> It came with any card?


No, it didn’t come with a card. Purchased second hand.


----------



## Tosa22

corame said:


> fake


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## pink_lemongrass

Hello Corame,

Would you kindly take a look at this Chloe backpack on VC website? https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-faye-chloe-backpack-5376739.shtml

Does it look real?


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## hai88

corame said:


> This is fake


Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## Rockyj30

Hi guys , could you please help me authenticate this Chloe bag . I bought it on the TJmaxx website . Once it arrived I notice the authenticity card doesn’t have a halogram . Please help. 

Style : Chloe drew


----------



## MonikaPig

MonikaPig said:


> It's so sad. I think I trust people too much. I know Corame that You are the best, but are you sure it's fake. Maybe I will send some specific Photos.I can not believe it. I am very sad and I am angry that I got this way. And After which you recognized that it is for sure fake? Im sorry for my English.


I am asking so, because once here it was said that it is an authentic bag. That's why I bought and I still hope.


----------



## corame

pink_lemongrass said:


> Hello Corame,
> 
> Would you kindly take a look at this Chloe backpack on VC website? https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-faye-chloe-backpack-5376739.shtml
> 
> Does it look real?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



It looks fake to me.


----------



## corame

Rockyj30 said:


> View attachment 4000487
> View attachment 4000488
> View attachment 4000489
> View attachment 4000490
> View attachment 4000491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys , could you please help me authenticate this Chloe bag . I bought it on the TJmaxx website . Once it arrived I notice the authenticity card doesn’t have a halogram . Please help.
> 
> Style : Chloe drew



This is fake


----------



## Rockyj30

corame said:


> This is fake


Hi Corame ,

Is it because it doesn’t have the hologram on the authenticity card ? I read that sometimes when they are “grey market” there is no writing or hologram on the card . Was that your main reasons or were there other several indicators ?


----------



## rxgirl08

Could you authenticate this please? I bought it from matchesfashion.com thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

Item name: Paddington Loaf Craie (?)

Item # 323134869630

Seller: bevhillsbuy

Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323134869630

Seller says there’s no heat stamp inside? Also I’ve never seen a Paddington with that screw inside but the rest of the details appear okay to me?


----------



## Nadar123

Hi! I would be so so grateful if someone would please authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282885158253


----------



## corame

Rockyj30 said:


> Hi Corame ,
> 
> Is it because it doesn’t have the hologram on the authenticity card ? I read that sometimes when they are “grey market” there is no writing or hologram on the card . Was that your main reasons or were there other several indicators ?



If you want to authenticate it for a second opinion, it’s your right.
This bag is fake and it’s details proove it.


----------



## corame

Rockyj30 said:


> Hi Corame ,
> 
> Is it because it doesn’t have the hologram on the authenticity card ? I read that sometimes when they are “grey market” there is no writing or hologram on the card . Was that your main reasons or were there other several indicators ?



Grey market is for reselling purpose. Grey market dosent mean someone goes in the fabric, takes one bag and resell it without a card or hologram !


----------



## corame

rxgirl08 said:


> Could you authenticate this please? I bought it from matchesfashion.com thank you!



Authentic


----------



## corame

IStuckACello said:


> Item name: Paddington Loaf Craie (?)
> 
> Item # 323134869630
> 
> Seller: bevhillsbuy
> 
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323134869630
> 
> Seller says there’s no heat stamp inside? Also I’ve never seen a Paddington with that screw inside but the rest of the details appear okay to me?



Fake


----------



## corame

Nadar123 said:


> Hi! I would be so so grateful if someone would please authenticate this bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/282885158253



I want to see the code and the card.


----------



## pink_lemongrass

corame said:


> It looks fake to me.



Thank you very much!


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> No, it didn’t come with a card. Purchased second hand.



Hi Corame, 
Not sure if you saw this buried in between the other posts. Thank you, in advance!


----------



## IStuckACello

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you!


----------



## marelcf

Hi,
Could you help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## corame

marelcf said:


> Hi,
> Could you help me authenticate this bag?



I need to see a picture with corners from up view with the flap open and a clear photo with the code.


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi ya, another authentication please?


----------



## corame

IStuckACello said:


> Hi ya, another authentication please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005458
> View attachment 4005459
> View attachment 4005460
> View attachment 4005461
> View attachment 4005462
> View attachment 4005463



Fake


----------



## IStuckACello

corame said:


> Fake



Thank you!


----------



## IStuckACello

Sorry, hopefully last request in awhile. I just received this from wonderprice-jp (Japanese seller) on eBay. It looked like all the pics of one on fashionphile who I heard only sold authentics. Anyways, it’s arrived and I no longer have my beloved 05 bleu nuit to compare it to. It’s heavy but smells kind of funny. Thank you SO much. If not real I’ll have to dispute it. I didn’t post before buying because they kept taking unclear pics of heatstamp and I had a hard time also. Just as a note I’ve been reading a lot of the old forums and available pics and thought i was able to figure real from fake but as you see from the past few posts I’m not as accurate as i thought [emoji29]
	

		
			
		

		
	










View attachment 4007248
View attachment 4007248


----------



## IStuckACello

Oops double post,I can't seem to edit and add to last post. Better heat stamp photo.  Not sure if this tag pic is posting but here’s one that really makes me doubt authenticity since it's not python and I don't know if there was a 2005 python Chloe bag made!


----------



## Kendralynne

Love the bag!


----------



## Kendralynne

So I’m wondering if this can be authenticated 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Drew-Motte-Grey-Bag-/162954219706
I have a lot of experience buying designer shoes but not designer bags. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Shirimiffy

*Would really appreciate your help to find out if this is a authentic Chloé Paraty.

Item Name: Auth Chloe Paraty 3S0024-043 Black Leather Handbag*

*Item Number: 222889483591

Seller ID: brandearauction*
*
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-Chloe-Paraty-3S0024-043-Black-Leather-Handbag-/222889483591*


----------



## sam.chubbie

Hi Could you please authenticate if this bag is real?
The authentic code is a little bit odd. I thought Chloé engrave them in the frabic but this one only has a sticker on it
Thanks a lot


----------



## macalldoll

Can you please help me authenticate? I messaged the seller a little while ago asking for photos of the inside of the bag but no response yet. Thanks for your help!
*Item Name: Chloe Small Faye*
*Seller ID: judyeste-0*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162957007991?ul_noapp=true
*


----------



## IStuckACello

Hmm I can’t quote my own post lol. I’m having authenticate4u look at it, thanks everyone! Just the heads up so you don’t waste internal resources looking at the bag afterall


----------



## Frenchiie

Hi there ! I've finally took the plunge and bought a lovely preloved Marcie on VC. I haven't received it yet but was wondering if you could tell me if this looks good to you please ? I should be getting the bag soon if you need more pictures. Thank you very much in advance !

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie (medium)*
*Item Number:*
*Seller ID: Elisabetta*
*Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...-main-chloe-marcie-en-cuir-rose-5285110.shtml*


----------



## corame

Frenchiie said:


> Hi there ! I've finally took the plunge and bought a lovely preloved Marcie on VC. I haven't received it yet but was wondering if you could tell me if this looks good to you please ? I should be getting the bag soon if you need more pictures. Thank you very much in advance !
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie (medium)*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID: Elisabetta*
> *Link: https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...-main-chloe-marcie-en-cuir-rose-5285110.shtml*



Authentic


----------



## corame

macalldoll said:


> Can you please help me authenticate? I messaged the seller a little while ago asking for photos of the inside of the bag but no response yet. Thanks for your help!
> *Item Name: Chloe Small Faye*
> *Seller ID: judyeste-0*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/162957007991?ul_noapp=true
> *



Your link dosent work.


----------



## Frenchiie

corame said:


> Authentic



Yes yes yes ! Thank you sooooo much ! I’ve been wanting a Marcie for so long and even at this great price I could barely afford it my heart would have been broken if it had been fake ! 

The seller was very nice and the fact that she took many close up pictures of the little defect on the bag made it seem trustworthy but you never know 

Thanks you again for taking the time to look it up [emoji173]️


----------



## katslack

Hi , would you be able to help me authenticate these two bags (thanks so much in advance);

Item name: chloe medium pixie bag
Item number: 132544014977
Seller id: phenomanal1
Link:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medium-Pixie-Bag/132544014977?hash=item1edc3d2a81:g:I3QAAOSwDdlarq1h

Item name: *Authentic Chloe Medium Pixie Leather Shoulder Bag. With Dust bag and auth card*
Item number: 302682408442
Seller id: claribelmm
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ch...Bag-With-Dust-bag-and-auth-card-/302682408442


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello pls can you authenticate? Thanks
Name Chloe Faye bag
Number 152955305655
Seller ale.uk0
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-faye-bag/152955305655


----------



## mee.mee.Mem

Can you help me to authenticate, please?
Style: Chloe Drew
I am 2nd owner i just purchased and was told it was authentic, it did not come with dust bag or tags. Thanks so much!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello pls can you authenticate? Thanks
> Name Chloe Faye bag
> Number 152955305655
> Seller ale.uk0
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-faye-bag/152955305655


Hello I am adding a couple more pictures thanks


----------



## DebCrysallis

Item name: Edith overnight tote?
Link: not available since I have the bag in posession.

Not sure what other image of bag details you may need.... there is an ID tag but totally at the wrong place and is "glued" on rather than stitched in.

Frankly, I would keep this bag just for my own use since it's gorgeous and big, beautiful aged leather. So no chance of resale but willing to keep just to enjoy...

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Maddical

*Please help me determine if this Chloe Backpack is authentic. Thank you!

Item Name: Chloé Small Faye Suede & Leather Backpack cloudy blue $1850*
*Item Number: 222894536674*
*Seller ID: econgj*
*Link: (please make sure link works)*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloé-Smal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372


----------



## Zeui

Hi,
Could you help me authenticate this Chloe bag? Please I bought it from TJ Max. 
Item Name : Chloe Faye medium shoulder bag. Smooth & suede calfskin

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## NiMe

*Please help me with my first Chloe bag. I've already purchased it on ebay but not sure if it's authentic. The seller doesn't have many reviews. Thanks in advance. I really appreciate it  

Item Name: Chloe Faye Small Goatskin Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  253526780643
Seller ID: wus2507*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253526780643*


----------



## corame

Zeui said:


> Hi,
> Could you help me authenticate this Chloe bag? Please I bought it from TJ Max.
> Item Name : Chloe Faye medium shoulder bag. Smooth & suede calfskin
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Authentic


----------



## corame

NiMe said:


> *Please help me with my first Chloe bag. I've already purchased it on ebay but not sure if it's authentic. The seller doesn't have many reviews. Thanks in advance. I really appreciate it
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Small Goatskin Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:  253526780643
> Seller ID: wus2507*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253526780643*



Fake


----------



## Jono123

Hi i desperately need help. I bought a used Chloe Paraty but i can't tell if it is a fake or not. Searching the serial number and all the differences had been mind numbing.

I really appreciate if you could let me know if it is real or not. The leather on the bag is really soft and supple.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty Medium
Item Number: 02-05-53


----------



## NiMe

corame said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for your reply! Luckily, I was able to cancel the transaction.


----------



## Lotte68

Hello, what do you think of this bag?

The seller send me this file with the serial number.


Item Name: Chloe Marcie Bag
Seller ID:  merry.g72
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Orig-CHLOE-Modell-Marcie-Bag-Medium-in-Petrol/192495891561?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## atxgurl

Can someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Handbag? I can't tell at all!


----------



## Jammytart

Hello 

I am looking to buy a 2nd hand Chloe Baylee Medium bag off Depop.  I have asked the seller to send more photos, which I have attached.  Could someone kindly let me know if indeed this is genuine.  She claims her ex purchased it and therefore has no receipts!!!!

Thanks in advance, much appreciated 

Lou


----------



## Jammytart

https://www.depop.com/aflynn25/aflynn25-genuine-chloe-baylee-medium-leather

This is the link to the bag.

Thanks


----------



## corame

atxgurl said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Marcie Handbag? I can't tell at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027426
> View attachment 4027427
> View attachment 4027428
> View attachment 4027429
> View attachment 4027430



Off


----------



## corame

Jammytart said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking to buy a 2nd hand Chloe Baylee Medium bag off Depop.  I have asked the seller to send more photos, which I have attached.  Could someone kindly let me know if indeed this is genuine.  She claims her ex purchased it and therefore has no receipts!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance, much appreciated
> 
> Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028239
> View attachment 4028240
> View attachment 4028242
> View attachment 4028247
> View attachment 4028248
> View attachment 4028249
> View attachment 4028252
> View attachment 4028254
> View attachment 4028255
> View attachment 4028256



Authentic


----------



## corame

Maddical said:


> *Please help me determine if this Chloe Backpack is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Small Faye Suede & Leather Backpack cloudy blue $1850*
> *Item Number: 222894536674*
> *Seller ID: econgj*
> *Link: (please make sure link works)*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloé-Smal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l9372



Authentic


----------



## amstevens714

Hello @corame 

May I please Ask for assistance with this. I bought it quite some time ago and forgot to authenticate it . It seems very well-made but I know fakes are getting really good. Thank you so much for any help you can provide.

Item: Chloe paddington satchel
Seller/ secondtimeAround
Item# n/a
Link: n/a

Few more photos to follow.


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them:

Lock works- Thank you!!


----------



## modernjamie

*Hello!! Please authenticate these two chloe drew bags. One is small and the other is mini. Thank you so much!! 

Item Name: Chloe Drew Small bag
Item Number: 302694430214
Seller ID: audrey-le
Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-Bag-Small-100-authentic/302694430214?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44040&meid=f0dd2b3a07524ebcacbc13e6c025d452&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=332606705349&itm=302694430214&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851*

*Item Name: Chloe Drew mini bag
Item Number: 323153532357
Seller ID: perennialcollection
Link: (please make sure link works)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew...m=323153532357&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851*


----------



## Lotte68

Hello everyone,
Can someone please help me to  authenticate this bag from Chloe?
I bought it a few days before.
If it‘s not real I need to send it back as fast as possible.
I wondered about the size of the bag.
Sorry for my english.
Thank you so much!


----------



## corame

Lotte68 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can someone please help me to  authenticate this bag from Chloe?
> I bought it a few days before.
> If it‘s not real I need to send it back as fast as possible.
> I wondered about the size of the bag.
> Sorry for my english.
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Hello @corame
> 
> May I please Ask for assistance with this. I bought it quite some time ago and forgot to authenticate it . It seems very well-made but I know fakes are getting really good. Thank you so much for any help you can provide.
> 
> Item: Chloe paddington satchel
> Seller/ secondtimeAround
> Item# n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Few more photos to follow.



Looks good


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Looks good



Oh phew!!! Thank you so so much Corame!


----------



## Francesca-Marie

Hi  can someone please tell me how I post the link to an eBay item for a Chloe bag please?


----------



## corame

Francesca-Marie said:


> Hi  can someone please tell me how I post the link to an eBay item for a Chloe bag please?



You need to copy paste the link from ebay, thats it


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> No, it didn’t come with a card. Purchased second hand.


 
Hi Corame, Could take a look at this one, please? Purchased second hand. It did not come with a card. Thank you so much! 

http://s874.photobucket.com/user/jacico/library/


----------



## corame

modernjamie said:


> *Hello!! Please authenticate these two chloe drew bags. One is small and the other is mini. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Drew Small bag
> Item Number: 302694430214
> Seller ID: audrey-le
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-Bag-Small-100-authentic/302694430214?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44040&meid=f0dd2b3a07524ebcacbc13e6c025d452&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=332606705349&itm=302694430214&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851*
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Drew mini bag
> Item Number: 323153532357
> Seller ID: perennialcollection
> Link: (please make sure link works)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Drew-Bag-Mini-Black-Leather/323153532357?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44040&meid=f0dd2b3a07524ebcacbc13e6c025d452&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=332606705349&itm=323153532357&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851*


First authentic, second fake


----------



## Francesca-Marie

Please can you authenticate this Chloe large nut bag? 
Item name: Chloe Large Nut
Item number: 
302701849270
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/salliemandel?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-La...&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## Francesca-Marie

corame said:


> You need to copy paste the link from ebay, thats it


Think I’ve done it, thank you so much


----------



## modernjamie

Hi! Thank you so much for authenticating the bags. Can I please ask for one more? It’s Chloé drew medium bag. There is no dust bag or authenticity’s card. Thank you so much!!


----------



## corame

modernjamie said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for authenticating the bags. Can I please ask for one more? It’s Chloé drew medium bag. There is no dust bag or authenticity’s card. Thank you so much!!



Off


----------



## modernjamie

Phew!! Thank you so much!! I almost paid for that fake bag. As you authenticated in my previous thread, I bought the one that you authenticated as a real one. I acquired some more pics of the tag. Does it still prove that it is? Thank you so much!


----------



## Francesca-Marie

Francesca-Marie said:


> Please can you authenticate this Chloe large nut bag?
> Item name: Chloe Large Nut
> Item number:
> 302701849270
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/salliemandel?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Large-Nut-Marcie/302701849270?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&redirect=mobile


I’ve looked at the “made in Italy” tag quite a few times, it looks rubbed off?


----------



## Lotte68

corame said:


> Authentic


@corame 
Hello Corame, thanks for your fast reply.
I already told you I wondred about the size.
Is it a Marcie Medium then? 
Because it has no shoulder trap, and I thought only the large one has no shoulder trap.
I'm very insecure about it, cause I really want to send it back if it's not ok.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Francesca-Marie

jacico said:


> View attachment 3996601
> View attachment 3996602
> View attachment 3996603
> View attachment 3996604
> View attachment 3996605
> View attachment 3996606
> View attachment 3996607
> View attachment 3996608
> View attachment 3996609
> View attachment 3996610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Corame,
> Would you kindly take a look at this Marcie for me? It’s in my possession and these are my photos. Please let me know if you require any additional photos. Thank you sooooo much!
> 
> Note: Post 1 of 2 (additional photos)


I hope you don’t mind me asking, but did you find out if this Marcie to be authentic? I ask as I noticed the Chloe label doesn’t say made in Italy (like one I have my eye on at the moment) it does say made in Italy with the serial number though


----------



## corame

modernjamie said:


> Phew!! Thank you so much!! I almost paid for that fake bag. As you authenticated in my previous thread, I bought the one that you authenticated as a real one. I acquired some more pics of the tag. Does it still prove that it is? Thank you so much!



Yes


----------



## corame

Francesca-Marie said:


> I hope you don’t mind me asking, but did you find out if this Marcie to be authentic? I ask as I noticed the Chloe label doesn’t say made in Italy (like one I have my eye on at the moment) it does say made in Italy with the serial number though



Off


----------



## Francesca-Marie

corame said:


> Off


Thank you Corame  
Did you see the eBay link I shared to a Marcie I’m interested in? I’m not convinced by the serial tag and the Chloe tag


----------



## clsmt28

Hi,  Would you please authenticate this Chloe Drew Mini Handbag for me. Its in my possession and pictures were taken by myself.  Detachable chain shoulder strap. Thank you for your time.


----------



## corame

Francesca-Marie said:


> Thank you Corame
> Did you see the eBay link I shared to a Marcie I’m interested in? I’m not convinced by the serial tag and the Chloe tag



Didnt I reply already ?


----------



## corame

clsmt28 said:


> Hi,  Would you please authenticate this Chloe Drew Mini Handbag for me. Its in my possession and pictures were taken by myself.  Detachable chain shoulder strap. Thank you for your time.



Need to see side photos with the swing in corners front and lining inside pocket. What do you mean “detachable chain” ?


----------



## clsmt28

clsmt28 said:


> Hi,  Would you please authenticate this Chloe Drew Mini Handbag for me. Its in my possession and pictures were taken by myself.  Detachable chain shoulder strap. Thank you for your time.





corame said:


> Need to see side photos with the swing in corners front and lining inside pocket. What do you mean “detachable chain” ?


Hi Corame, the shoulder gold chain is not welded so it can be untied and detached from the bag. see attached. sending you additional images  per request. hope it’s what you meant. let me know if you need additional photos. Thanks!


----------



## Francesca-Marie

corame said:


> Didnt I reply already ?


Hi Corame  I don’t think so, unless I missed it. It was the nut colour large Marcie  not a problem anyway, I’m always on the lookout.


----------



## corame

clsmt28 said:


> Hi Corame, the shoulder gold chain is not welded so it can be untied and detached from the bag. see attached. sending you additional images  per request. hope it’s what you meant. let me know if you need additional photos. Thanks!



Can you take photos in day light holding the chain in your hand? Also, I need to see INSIDE the pocket. Is the hologram real HOLOGRAM or it’s one print ? I mean, when you move it left/right ? 
Yes, I see the chain. It shouldnt be detachable but Chloe had an “escape” in 2016 Oct/Dec when they left all the Drew bags with detachable chains. You got this in US ?


----------



## corame

clsmt28 said:


> Hi Corame, the shoulder gold chain is not welded so it can be untied and detached from the bag. see attached. sending you additional images  per request. hope it’s what you meant. let me know if you need additional photos. Thanks!



And a photo with the card (both sides) and the dust bag in day light.


----------



## clsmt28

corame said:


> Can you take photos in day light holding the chain in your hand? Also, I need to see INSIDE the pocket. Is the hologram real HOLOGRAM or it’s one print ? I mean, when you move it left/right ?
> Yes, I see the chain. It shouldnt be detachable but Chloe had an “escape” in 2016 Oct/Dec when they left all the Drew bags with detachable chains. You got this in US ?


hi Purchased from Ebay. no authentication card included. additional images attached. thanks Corame


----------



## corame

clsmt28 said:


> hi Purchased from Ebay. no authentication card included. additional images attached. thanks Corame



Authentic


----------



## clsmt28

corame said:


> Authentic


 Thank you for taking time reviewing this item and others as well, Corane. Btw what you mean when Chloe had an “escape”  in  2016 Oct/Dec? is that model name or an event? Just curious. Thank you again!


----------



## corame

clsmt28 said:


> Thank you for taking time reviewing this item and others as well, Corane. Btw what you mean when Chloe had an “escape”  in  2016 Oct/Dec? is that model name or an event? Just curious. Thank you again!



No, it was a mistake ) 
Whoever bought this, had 6 months to change it in their stores. It happend in USA and some got in UAE as well.


----------



## corame

Francesca-Marie said:


> Hi Corame  I don’t think so, unless I missed it. It was the nut colour large Marcie  not a problem anyway, I’m always on the lookout.



Please repost it dear.
Also, please remember that when you post some photos it must include the Link with the first post or at least to be quoted again and attached the pictures I’ve asked.


----------



## Lotte68

@corame 
Hello again,
I'm sorry that I need to ask you again but do you think it's medium Marcie?
Because I thought only the large Marcie has no shoulder traps, and this one has also no shoulder traps.
Thank you so much!


----------



## lilac28

Hi corame, can you please help authenticate this Lexa for me? I purchased it from Marshalls and it didn't come with the cards or dust-bag. Please let me know if you need additional photos- thanks so much!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4036877
View attachment 4036877
View attachment 4036877
View attachment 4036878
View attachment 4036879
View attachment 4036880
View attachment 4036881
View attachment 4036882
View attachment 4036883
View attachment 4036877
View attachment 4036878
View attachment 4036879
View attachment 4036880
View attachment 4036881
View attachment 4036882
View attachment 4036883


----------



## lilac28

sorry can't get a good photo of the hologram, will try in the daylight. TIA


----------



## corame

Lotte68 said:


> @corame
> Hello again,
> I'm sorry that I need to ask you again but do you think it's medium Marcie?
> Because I thought only the large Marcie has no shoulder traps, and this one has also no shoulder traps.
> Thank you so much!



Yes. Correct


----------



## corame

lilac28 said:


> Hi corame, can you please help authenticate this Lexa for me? I purchased it from Marshalls and it didn't come with the cards or dust-bag. Please let me know if you need additional photos- thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036877
> View attachment 4036877
> View attachment 4036877
> View attachment 4036878
> View attachment 4036879
> View attachment 4036880
> View attachment 4036881
> View attachment 4036882
> View attachment 4036883
> View attachment 4036877
> View attachment 4036878
> View attachment 4036879
> View attachment 4036880
> View attachment 4036881
> View attachment 4036882
> View attachment 4036883



Authentic. How much did you paid for it ?
I saw one last week there but it had a huge front scratch.


----------



## cuppateatime

Hello, I've recently been interested in Chloe! May I request an authentication on this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack? TIA!
*
Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack*
*Item Number: 23211041*
*Seller ID: Alicehg*
*Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-faye-mini-black-leather-and-suede-backpack/23211041/*


----------



## lilac28

corame said:


> Authentic. How much did you paid for it ?
> I saw one last week there but it had a huge front scratch.


Thanks! It was $1299.99 CAD. What color did u see at your store?


----------



## Leek1

Hi Corame
Please help me with this Chloe Marcie- love this small size and want to know if it’s the real deal.Thx so much
Seller:$2guy
Item:Chloe Marcie double handle

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...shmere-Grey-Bag-NWT-Retail-1750-/253557592883


----------



## corame

cuppateatime said:


> Hello, I've recently been interested in Chloe! May I request an authentication on this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack? TIA!
> *
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack*
> *Item Number: 23211041*
> *Seller ID: Alicehg*
> *Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-faye-mini-black-leather-and-suede-backpack/23211041/*



I said I wont authenticate bags from Tradesy. Still, I took a look now. AGAIN, dissapointed.
This is not authentic!


----------



## corame

lilac28 said:


> Thanks! It was $1299.99 CAD. What color did u see at your store?



Navy


----------



## corame

Leek1 said:


> Hi Corame
> Please help me with this Chloe Marcie- love this small size and want to know if it’s the real deal.Thx so much
> Seller:$2guy
> Item:Chloe Marcie double handle
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...shmere-Grey-Bag-NWT-Retail-1750-/253557592883



Looks good. Just post your own pics upon receiving it. I need to see some details.


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I've been duped before. Thank you very much in advance for your help!

Item name: Authentic CHLOE EDITH Satchel With Strap Whiskey Color
Item ID: 332619202499
Seller name: mom3jay
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...202499?hash=item4d71a63fc3:g:PiUAAOSw8GtZPgEJ


----------



## mpepe32

Corame, Which Marshalls location did you see the Navy lexa if you don't mind me asking? Thanks


----------



## Leek1

corame said:


> Looks good. Just post your own pics upon receiving it. I need to see some details.


thanks so much
Should ask for extra pics of certain things before buying? Not sure I want to go through hassle of sending it back
thx btw-means a lot to have your help


----------



## Lotte68

corame said:


> Yes. Correct


Thank you so much !


----------



## cuppateatime

corame said:


> I said I wont authenticate bags from Tradesy. Still, I took a look now. AGAIN, dissapointed.
> This is not authentic!


Thank you! I'm sorry, I'm not too familiar with Tradesy and just did a search here on why you don't authenticate from there anymore. I think I'll avoid looking there for this bag.
I found another one, if you don't mind taking a look:

*Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack*
*Item Number: N/A*
*Seller ID: anthea21*
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Faye-Backpack-Mini-in-Black-5accf61aa6e3ea5f14c4487c*


----------



## corame

Leek1 said:


> thanks so much
> Should ask for extra pics of certain things before buying? Not sure I want to go through hassle of sending it back
> thx btw-means a lot to have your help



I think we just need to be sure you get the same bag in these pics. Thats all.


----------



## corame

SIRD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I've been duped before. Thank you very much in advance for your help!
> 
> Item name: Authentic CHLOE EDITH Satchel With Strap Whiskey Color
> Item ID: 332619202499
> Seller name: mom3jay
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...202499?hash=item4d71a63fc3:g:PiUAAOSw8GtZPgEJ



Fake


----------



## corame

mpepe32 said:


> Corame, Which Marshalls location did you see the Navy lexa if you don't mind me asking? Thanks



Nashville. Not in Canada.


----------



## corame

Lotte68 said:


> Thank you so much !



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## corame

cuppateatime said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry, I'm not too familiar with Tradesy and just did a search here on why you don't authenticate from there anymore. I think I'll avoid looking there for this bag.
> I found another one, if you don't mind taking a look:
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Mini Backpack*
> *Item Number: N/A*
> *Seller ID: anthea21*
> *Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Faye-Backpack-Mini-in-Black-5accf61aa6e3ea5f14c4487c*



Looks good. Need the card and hologram inside as well.


----------



## Leek1

corame said:


> I think we just need to be sure you get the same bag in these pics. Thats all.


Thank you so much
Would never have occurred to me- wow


----------



## alexandra101

Sorry for posting a bag from Tradesy. I just fell in love with this bag and I really want to buy it but I am hesitating because I'm not sure if it is authentic. The seller claims that the bag is a limited edition bag for Neiman Marcus and has been answering my questions (I'm still waiting on the answer about the serial number/hologram). *Again sorry for posting from Tradesy and I won't take offense if you refuse to authenticate. THANK YOU!!!*
*Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Satchel*

*Item Number:* N/A
*Seller ID: Nina Fyodorov* *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-black-leather-satchel/21337851/


----------



## SIRD

corame said:


> Fake



Thanks so much, Corame!! Would you help me authenticate this one?  Thank you again in advance!

Item name: Chloe Ecureil Leather Medium Edith Satchel Bag
Item ID: 173267414274
Seller name: nedshir
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Ecur...414274?hash=item28578aed02:g:khQAAOSweUFajlvt


----------



## angelbunny1623

Hi everyone,
Can someone help me authenticate this Marcie hobo? 

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Hobo*
*Item Number: 263622234550*
*Seller ID:  gloriklin_0 *
*Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...rentrq:eb4598c51620a9c510f4114bfffc1496|iid:1*


----------



## marelcf

Hello, 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?Thank you in advance for your help! I only have this pictures
It's a nano drew chloé, the seller send me this ...


----------



## corame

alexandra101 said:


> Sorry for posting a bag from Tradesy. I just fell in love with this bag and I really want to buy it but I am hesitating because I'm not sure if it is authentic. The seller claims that the bag is a limited edition bag for Neiman Marcus and has been answering my questions (I'm still waiting on the answer about the serial number/hologram). *Again sorry for posting from Tradesy and I won't take offense if you refuse to authenticate. THANK YOU!!!*
> *Item Name: Chloe Black Leather Satchel*
> 
> *Item Number:* N/A
> *Seller ID: Nina Fyodorov* *Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-black-leather-satchel/21337851/



Skip it


----------



## corame

SIRD said:


> Thanks so much, Corame!! Would you help me authenticate this one?  Thank you again in advance!
> 
> Item name: Chloe Ecureil Leather Medium Edith Satchel Bag
> Item ID: 173267414274
> Seller name: nedshir
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Ecur...414274?hash=item28578aed02:g:khQAAOSweUFajlvt



Fake


----------



## corame

angelbunny1623 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone help me authenticate this Marcie hobo?
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Hobo*
> *Item Number: 263622234550*
> *Seller ID:  gloriklin_0 *
> *Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...rentrq:eb4598c51620a9c510f4114bfffc1496|iid:1*



Skip it


----------



## corame

marelcf said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?Thank you in advance for your help! I only have this pictures
> It's a nano drew chloé, the seller send me this ...



Something is not right with this bag. Add me your own pics when you get it if you bought it already.


----------



## elenkat27

Hi! Just bought this bag from Fashionphile, I'm not too worried about if it's fake or not, but I was wondering if anyone can help me with figuring out what year it's from? What line it's from? Fashionphile said 2017 but I don't know more than that. Thank you!


----------



## elenkat27

elenkat27 said:


> Hi! Just bought this bag from Fashionphile, I'm not too worried about if it's fake or not, but I was wondering if anyone can help me with figuring out what year it's from? What line it's from? Fashionphile said 2017 but I don't know more than that. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046898
> View attachment 4046899
> View attachment 4046900
> View attachment 4046901



I solved the mystery! Thanks anyway!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Emcon

Item Name: Chloe bag practically new brown calf leather

Item Numer: 323220626531
Link : https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bag-practically-new-brown-calf-leather-/323220626531

Please could someone have a look at this for me. The shoulder strap is missing, but I probably wouldn’t use it anyway

Thanks x


----------



## Francesca-Marie

Could someone look at this Chloe Marcie please? 
Item number 183198868598
Seller ID http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/newlife-bargain?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Item https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Me...630a9cd74cfe19dfff84032|iid:1&redirect=mobile


----------



## louievlover

Hello! Please help authenticate this Chloe for me on vestaire collective. Greatly appreciated, thank you!!

item: Chloe drew leather handbag
Link:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ink-leather-drew-chloe-handbag-5613987.shtml#


----------



## mare1829

Hi girls,
can you please help me.
I'm from Germany and I want to know, if this Chloé is authentic
https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...882498?hash=item4b41f15642:g:9zsAAOSwbsta4sST

Thanks a lot


----------



## corame

Emcon said:


> Item Name: Chloe bag practically new brown calf leather
> 
> Item Numer: 323220626531
> Link : https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-bag-practically-new-brown-calf-leather-/323220626531
> 
> Please could someone have a look at this for me. The shoulder strap is missing, but I probably wouldn’t use it anyway
> 
> Thanks x



Looks good


----------



## corame

Francesca-Marie said:


> Could someone look at this Chloe Marcie please?
> Item number 183198868598
> Seller ID http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/newlife-bargain?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Item https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Me...630a9cd74cfe19dfff84032|iid:1&redirect=mobile



Authentic


----------



## corame

louievlover said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this Chloe for me on vestaire collective. Greatly appreciated, thank you!!
> 
> item: Chloe drew leather handbag
> Link:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ink-leather-drew-chloe-handbag-5613987.shtml#



Need more pictures.


----------



## corame

mare1829 said:


> Hi girls,
> can you please help me.
> I'm from Germany and I want to know, if this Chloé is authentic
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-MARCI...882498?hash=item4b41f15642:g:9zsAAOSwbsta4sST
> 
> Thanks a lot



Not authentic.


----------



## mare1829

Thank you, corame.
How do you recognize that?


----------



## Francesca-Marie

corame said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much Corame! Have a lovely day


----------



## laurie00

I bought this at a consignment shop.  Can you let me know if it is authentic.  Thanks so much for doing this for all of us!!!


----------



## corame

laurie00 said:


> View attachment 4054055
> View attachment 4054057
> View attachment 4054058
> View attachment 4054059
> View attachment 4054060
> View attachment 4054061
> View attachment 4054062
> View attachment 4054064
> View attachment 4054065
> View attachment 4054066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this at a consignment shop.  Can you let me know if it is authentic.  Thanks so much for doing this for all of us!!!



Fake


----------



## mare1829

Hi,
can you please help me authenticate this bag?
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Marci...832402?hash=item3d605ed3d2:g:es4AAOSwJTpa1I~1

Thanks


----------



## laurie00

corame said:


> Fake


Thanks so much.  I was worried about the lining.  I should have gone with my gut.  Was there anything on the exterior that I should have noticed as a telltale?  Truly appreciate you taking the time to do this.


----------



## marelcf

corame said:


> Something is not right with this bag. Add me your own pics when you get it if you bought it already.


Hello, i buy the bag and now I have better pictures to show to you, can you help me again?


----------



## eve1

Hi Corame and Others!
Just purchased this baby and hope it is authentic. Will be arriving shortly and I have 2 days for potentially returning it.
Thank you for your help.
Model: Chloé Georgia in Phython
Link: https://www.videdressing.de/schulte...t=product-6721633-schultertaschen-leder-chloe
Pics:


----------



## kissymiumiu

Hello! Purchased this bag at a thrift store for $20. Please let me know if you believe this to be authentic or not! thank you!(excuse my gross fingers)
*Item Name*: Chloè Silverado (i think?)


----------



## jesscruizin

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile!

Thank you!

*Item Name: *Chloe Nile Medium in Biscotti Beige
*Item Number: *183211489906
*Seller ID: *ifeelstella 
*Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-N...rentrq:3fc4749f1630aa12f49816f9fff8ef9b|iid:1 *


----------



## Gengen08

Hello everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Chloé faye bag for me? I bought it from a friend.  I appreciate your time. Thank you in advance.


----------



## corame

marelcf said:


> Hello, i buy the bag and now I have better pictures to show to you, can you help me again?



Fake


----------



## corame

eve1 said:


> Hi Corame and Others!
> Just purchased this baby and hope it is authentic. Will be arriving shortly and I have 2 days for potentially returning it.
> Thank you for your help.
> Model: Chloé Georgia in Phython
> Link: https://www.videdressing.de/schulte...t=product-6721633-schultertaschen-leder-chloe
> Pics:



Need to see more pictures, carda both sides etx


----------



## corame

kissymiumiu said:


> Hello! Purchased this bag at a thrift store for $20. Please let me know if you believe this to be authentic or not! thank you!(excuse my gross fingers)
> *Item Name*: Chloè Silverado (i think?)
> View attachment 4059623
> View attachment 4059624
> View attachment 4059625
> View attachment 4059626
> View attachment 4059627
> View attachment 4059628
> View attachment 4059629
> View attachment 4059630
> View attachment 4059631
> View attachment 4059632



Fake


----------



## corame

jesscruizin said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Nile Medium in Biscotti Beige
> *Item Number: *183211489906
> *Seller ID: *ifeelstella
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-N...rentrq:3fc4749f1630aa12f49816f9fff8ef9b|iid:1 *



Looks good. Just post your own pics upon receiving it.


----------



## corame

Gengen08 said:


> Hello everyone! Can someone please authenticate this Chloé faye bag for me? I bought it from a friend.  I appreciate your time. Thank you in advance.



Looks off. More pics ?


----------



## Talanzmom

Please authenticate this gorgeous bag...


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162995097648 

New to this so hope I’m doing it right?? 


Seller:
0632lovemybaby

Listing #:
 162995097648

LISTING: NEW CHLOE LARGE TRUFFLE BROWN MARCIE HOBO TOTE SATCHEL RARE


----------



## kissymiumiu

corame said:


> Fake



Oh wow! I thought it was really nice but admittedly I don’t know much about Chloè. Guess I’ll have to do more research! Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Gengen08

Thank you Corame. I’ll post more pics once received it since it still in transit. I appreciate your response. Thank you so much.


----------



## mare1829

Hi,

can you please help me authenticate this bags?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Handtasche-Crossbody-Medium-Neuwertig/263609832402?hash=item3d605ed3d2:g:es4AAOSwJTpa1I~1


and


https://www.ebay.de/itm/Chloe-marci...998180?hash=item5209d0d0e4:g:7W0AAOSwz4Fa9Hry


Thanks a lot


----------



## Emcon

Please could you have a look at this for me?

Seller: eBay stylecat10
Item:153011742980

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Lexa-Satchel-bag-/153011742980


----------



## jjbenson

Would someone please be so kind as to help authenticate this Hudson mini for me pretty please (and thank you in advance!)?

Item: Chloe Hudson Mini - Black Suede
Seller: Lap_of_luxury 
Link: (Although please note the bag sent to me is NOT the same bag as pictured in the listing  ) LINK


----------



## nylle

Hello everyone.. newbie here.  so glad i found this forum.. i’ve been looking for a preloved chloe bag and it seems, from going through some of the posts, that spotting fakes is not as easy as it looks.  I’m hoping someone will be able to help me out in trying to determine whether the bags below are authentic or not.

Also.. slightly offtopic, but can someone recommend me a website who sells authentic preloved designer bags?

Thanks so much everybody!


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi there,

I'm debating a bag splurge on one or two. Sentimental reasons are drawing me to Chloe, it was the name of my old Lab, and I've come across this bag which could be a gem, but I'm not 100% sure how to tell if it's genuine and would appreciate any help please.

Item Name: Chloe Paraty (small Fuscia)
Item Number: 232759329136
Seller ID: obeuk83 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

I've never bought a Chloe bag before so am a real novice.

Any advice would be much appreciated please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

Hello, could you please have a look at this Faye? I bought it off eBay from a 100% feedback seller but just want to be sure. I've tried my best to photograph every important detail. The authenticity card I received was just a cardboard piece instead of the old one. Thank you in advance xx
Item name: Small Chloe Faye in Tobacco
Photos:


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

more pictures, thank you xx


----------



## sunflower728

*Please help!!

Item Name: *Faye wallet bag
*Item Number: *N/A
*Seller ID: *alexxxberger57 on poshmark
*Link: *https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Faye-Wallet-Bag-5aecd6c7c9fcdf0d8aa57d8c


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello:
I purchased this dark blue Chloe Lexa from farfetch thinking it was a reputable site. But authenticity concerns of farfetch items have been brought up in the Authenticate this Prada forum. So I thought I should get this authenticated. Bag came with dustbag and cards. Thank you very much for your help!

Item: Chloe Lexa bag, dark blue with brown strap
Item number: n/a
Seller: farfetch
link: https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/chloe--lexa-cross-body-bag-item-11664268.aspx


----------



## sunflower728

Hi! Please help!!

*Item Name: *Drew crossbody
*Item Number: *5605271
*Seller ID: *private seller (Katey)
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/chloe/suede-drew-chloe-handbag-5605271.shtml


----------



## Fauxlashes

Hi! I purchased this at goodwill today for $15 on a whim and I am assuming it is fake, but I would like another opinion on it.


----------



## Lauren Coffey

Authenticate This Chloe Small Drew

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-drew-black-leather-shoulder-bag/22029623/

I purchased this on Tradesy from a Tradsey closet but have not yet received it. Thank in advance!!


----------



## jojothorpe

Hi, could someone take a look at this for me please?
*Item Name:   Chloe Marcie Cross Body Bag*
*Item Number:   183240215381*
*Seller ID:   woods.7891 (183






)*
*Link: (please make sure link works)  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Ma...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
Thank you in advance
Jo


----------



## rlzx

Hello, could you help me to authenticate this bag please? There's no link as it's from a friend. She has sent me some pictures but I prefer to authenticate just in case. Thank you!

Item name- Chloe Faye backpack small


----------



## rlzx

rlzx said:


> Hello, could you help me to authenticate this bag please? There's no link as it's from a friend. She has sent me some pictures but I prefer to authenticate just in case. Thank you!
> 
> Item name- Chloe Faye backpack small


I've decided to pass on this. No need to authenticate Thanks!!


----------



## rlzx

Sorry am thinking of this one instead if the black. I have pics from the seller as the pics on her link are stock pics. Thx for your help! 

Item name: Chloe Faye backpack medium 
Seller name: 06.04 (carousell)


----------



## carol97

Hi there,

I recently just purchased this Chloe bag on eBay but I haven't received it yet. Can someone please help me authenticate it ? 

Thank-you


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Hey there! Just bought this and realized that authenticating it would have been a smart move first. Authentic? TIA

Item Name: Chloe Paddington (Large)
Item Number: 273236914909
Seller ID: *dahlias_place*
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddin...ld-Rose-Mint-/273236914909?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## carol97

carol97 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently just purchased this Chloe bag on eBay but I haven't received it yet. Can someone please help me authenticate it ?
> 
> Thank-you
> 
> Link : https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Just reached out to the seller, who does NOT have the authenticity card, but indicated that this was purchased from Nordstrom in 2006. She has another one for sale in a different colorway (salmon) here. Both bags have flat head screws on the bottoms and backs of the locks. She did say it is 100% authentic and encouraged me to take it right to a Chloe Boutique to authenticate it, but also mentioned that she has a 30 day return policy in case I am not totally happy.



viaminorviator said:


> Hey there! Just bought this and realized that authenticating it would have been a smart move first. Authentic? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington (Large)
> Item Number: 273236914909
> Seller ID: *dahlias_place*
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddin...ld-Rose-Mint-/273236914909?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for assistance with this medium Marcie satchel? Hologram is missing from inside but I included a picture of the remaining residue, so it looks like it was there. Any help would be greatly appreciated ❤️. Thank you!

Item: red Marcie medium satchel/crossbody

Additional photos to follow. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance with this medium Marcie satchel? Hologram is missing from inside but I included a picture of the remaining residue, so it looks like it was there. Any help would be greatly appreciated ❤️. Thank you!
> 
> Item: red Marcie medium satchel/crossbody
> 
> Additional photos to follow. Thank you!



Last of them. Thank you again!


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Just as an FYI, I reached out to the mods to ask if there was still an authenticator on this board and it looks like there is not. 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, guys


----------



## corame

Yes, it’s me. Sorry ladies. I had a bad time and health problems. I will try to authenticate a few today, pls repost.


----------



## corame

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them. Thank you again!



Authentic


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Re-posting:

Hey there! Just bought this and realized that authenticating it would have been a smart move first. Authentic? TIA

Item Name: Chloe Paddington (Large)
Item Number: 273236914909
Seller ID: *dahlias_place*
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Taupe-Front-Pocket-Satchel-Brushed-Gold-Rose-Mint-/273236914909?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1



corame said:


> Yes, it’s me. Sorry ladies. I had a bad time and health problems. I will try to authenticate a few today, pls repost.


----------



## corame

viaminorviator said:


> Re-posting:
> 
> Hey there! Just bought this and realized that authenticating it would have been a smart move first. Authentic? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paddington (Large)
> Item Number: 273236914909
> Seller ID: *dahlias_place*
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Taupe-Front-Pocket-Satchel-Brushed-Gold-Rose-Mint-/273236914909?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1



This looks suspicious. Let’s se it’s cards and details.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

corame said:


> This looks suspicious. Let’s se it’s cards and details.


Here's some additional photos. There was no authentication card, just this care instructions.


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Sorry, I am not sure why those photos posted multiple times...


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Authentic



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

corame said:


> Yes, it’s me. Sorry ladies. I had a bad time and health problems. I will try to authenticate a few today, pls repost.



Oh I’m so sorry corame! I’m very grateful you had a moment to take a peek at the bag but I hope you are on the mend and feeling better. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

@corame did you need any additional photos from me other than the ones I posted above?


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Item name: Chloé Drew
let me know if it needs more pictures!


----------



## pkhigs

Hi! I'd appreciate any help in authenticating this bag.

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium (color is skin)
Photos *


----------



## Katielouxxx

Hi hoping someone here could please tell me if this bag is authentic.
It’s a Chloe drew mini in wet sand colour.
Listed on shpock.

https://en.shpock.com/i/WqlUy4NXgyE-Nm1c/?lft=

Thanks very much in advance 

Seller has sent me extra pictures as follows:


----------



## petraw

This bag (40 cm x 30 cm) was a present for my daughter from her aunt. It is totally made of synthetic leather (plastic), only the decoration is made of leather and inside a little piece with the hologram. I appreciate every help, thank you so much!


----------



## petraw

This bag (40 cm x 30 cm) was a present for my daughter from her aunt. It is totally made of synthetic leather (plastic), only the decoration is made of leather and inside a little piece with the hologram. I appreciate every help, thank you so much! I forgot the photos, sorry!


----------



## petraw




----------



## petraw

Did you ever see such a bag from Chloé?? Made in Bulgaria, out of plastic???


----------



## Sofia3931

Hi! Im new on this website. Found this bag on poshmark, and I know they will authenticate it since it’s over $500, but I just wanted to double check before I actually purchase it!
Thank you so much!











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marie Ball

Hi all,
I’ve never owned a Chloe but would like to purchase this Faye tote.
Please help,with the limited info I have, I’d like to know it you think it’s authentic. I’m waiting for the serial code/ hologram sticker . Thank you for any input!
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...c-2000-chloe-faye-tote-bag-for-400/1365565604


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! Could you please take a look at this Paddington bag? I hope I got the style right, not particularly familiar with Chloe. That's all the pictures I have at the moment, apologies. I'm googling it and so far it seems OK. But I would greatly appreciate an expert's eye!


----------



## IntheOcean

And this one? I don't know what this one is called. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ft1212

Hi, can someone authenticate this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack in Motty Gray for me? (They're all in thumbnails for easy viewing (full size please click), but if this is against the general format please let me know and I'll change it.)

I bought this brand new from SSense but I suspect that it could be a* returned fake* because


it smells heavily of cheap leather, like those cheap leather bag/shoes shop.

The piping on the upper part of the bag is rough and uneven.
Yellow glue stain on the back of the stitched label
 Ribbon for the Hologram sticker is not stitched properly (one side is coming off).
The serial number is not in pairs and the digits are in different sizes.
The horizontal stitches on the tassles at the front zips are not close enough to the "horizontal band".
The suede calf leather doesn't seem very smooth as seen on advertised photo. 
More pictures on the next post.


----------



## ft1212

More pictures for Chloe Faye in Motty Gray.


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Hello! Could you please take a look at this Paddington bag? I hope I got the style right, not particularly familiar with Chloe. That's all the pictures I have at the moment, apologies. I'm googling it and so far it seems OK. But I would greatly appreciate an expert's eye!
> View attachment 4114162


You'll need close up photos - an authenticator wont be able to see what they need. 
Photos needed of the padlock keyhole, heatstamp on the padlock, engraving on the key
Area inside the handle scoop. Close up of the engraving on both buckles on each side. Heat stamp inside, the SN tag inside the bag,
Heat stamp on each of the zipper tags.


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> You'll need close up photos


Thank you, the bag's already been sold. I tried to delete or edit the post, but I don't think I can.


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

Hello - can you please help with this Chloe Paraty bag?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-shoulder-bag-5b36a5cfa31c332e0b7f5a42


----------



## SIRD

Hi there,

Can you please let me know if this this bag is authentic or not? Thank you very much for your help in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Edith Large Satchel Distressed Tan Tote Bag 
Item Number: 163128550611
Seller ID: ari4595a
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Edit...550611?hash=item25fb3824d3:g:ANMAAOSwL~hbOSBC


----------



## wanderlove

Hello! Please help authenticate this Chloe Paraty. The seller received it as a gift so I supposed there's no inclusions. Pictures and details below. Thanks!

Item Name: Chloe Paraty
Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/rush-sale-new-chloe-paraty-medium-sized-176767377/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/sugarlily/&ref_sId=7483039


----------



## Nick4Chloe

Hi everyone!

Can someone please give me an opinion about these boots. They seem pretty suspect to me, there’s no model name on the box, just a number and quality is dubious but I’m no expert! Many thanks in an advance!

Nick


----------



## chelsss

*Hey there, 
Can you tell me if this bag is the real deal? Thanks! 
Item Name : Chloé Faye Mini Backpack *
*Link : *
https://www.depop.com/hcoulthard/hcoulthard-chloe-faye-mini-backpack-2


----------



## Rayban

*Hi, could you please take a look at this Marcie hobo? I suspect there are insufficient photos but it's a while since I've purchased a Chloe so not sure what else you need. Many thanks

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Grey/Gold*
*Item Number: 302776909688*
*Seller ID: wear_your_wages*
*Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Ma...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## situ

PLease authenticate! thank you!

item name: Chloe small faye backpack 
LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-calfskin-small-faye-backpack-silver-blue-256904


----------



## bh117

jjbenson said:


> Would someone please be so kind as to help authenticate this Hudson mini for me pretty please (and thank you in advance!)?
> 
> Item: Chloe Hudson Mini - Black Suede
> Seller: Lap_of_luxury
> Link: (Although please note the bag sent to me is NOT the same bag as pictured in the listing  ) LINK



Soooo....stumbled upon this and I created an account just to reply to you haha. I bought a Chloe mini hudson from this seller (also the black suede) and the listing had some of the photos from the listing you shared as well. Mine didn't come with an authenticity card even though it was in the photo and i messaged the seller and she claimed to have misplaced it and said she would look for it ( I bought it about a month ago and have followed up twice so im assuming im not getting the authenticity card now). It has the holograph and a serial number though, however, my concern is that there isn't a chloe brand logo on the inside when you open it up, not sure if they didn't have this in older model or something maybe? I looked on some resale sites like The Real Real and some minis had the logo inside and some didn't, I'm not super familiar with chloe so I'm not sure what to look for. She claims it was purchased at Neiman Marcus but no proof of receipt. I don't have a chloe store near me but I did take it to a high end consignment store and they believe it is authentic. It feels really nice and the quality is there but I'm still a little curious as to whether or not it's real. Did you end returning the bag to the seller or did you keep it? Sorry for the rant!


----------



## lizzie03

Hi! Could you authenticate this Marcie satchel?? Thank you!!

*Item Name: Marcie Satchel Large*
*Item Number: CHC10SS851161001*
*Seller ID: shopperella10 *
*Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xchloe+large+marcie.TRS0
*

*
*


----------



## Noyy

please help authenticate this chole drew bag. thank you for you help.


----------



## Ireney_Beanie

*Item Name: Chloe Drew
I got this as a present so idk where it was bought from. I’ve used it before. Please authenticate *


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could take a look at this Chloe Paraty thanks!

Item Name: 
*Chloe Paraty Python Bag Medium*
Item Number: 302823443916
Seller: frangitani55
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-Par...c:g:SlwAAOSwYwhbXAkh&_mwBanner=1&_pgn=1&rt=nc


----------



## MM1212

Hi there!

Thinking of purchasing this chloe vintage bag. It would be my first time if ever, can you help me authenticate? It has a BLITZ zipper. Thanks!


----------



## MM1212

Hi there!

It will be my first time purchasing a vintage Chloe bag. Just need your help guys in authenticating it. Thank you!

*Item Name: *Not too sure about this but the seller says it might fall under Chloe Epi Sling Chain Bag but I couldn't find the variation where you have two gold chloe in front
*Link (if available):* 
*Photos:
*


----------



## corame

wanderlove said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this Chloe Paraty. The seller received it as a gift so I supposed there's no inclusions. Pictures and details below. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Paraty
> Link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/rush-sale-new-chloe-paraty-medium-sized-176767377/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/sugarlily/&ref_sId=7483039



Authentic


----------



## corame

ft1212 said:


> More pictures for Chloe Faye in Motty Gray.
> 
> View attachment 4115066
> View attachment 4115053
> View attachment 4115054
> View attachment 4115056
> View attachment 4115057
> View attachment 4115060
> View attachment 4115061
> View attachment 4115062



Authentic


----------



## athena168

Item: Chloe brown bag
listing: 292657198083
Seller: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649
Comments: please authenticate and was wondering if this is the padding on bag and what year? Thanks!


----------



## dollyhouse

Good afternoon, from Sydney, Australia, just wondering if this is authentic? Hope the photo is okay. The label says Chloe Made in Italy and it is a very deep bag with a soft black material lining, reminds me of felt.


----------



## athena168

Hi please authenticate 

Item: paddington
Listing: 253770372923

Seller: 
*boom2hanten*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...m=253770372923&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851*
*Thanks!*


----------



## superfloozie

Item no:  232877882017
Seller. Skinnybird1962
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Nile-Bracelet-Bag-Black-NEW/232877882017

Could you please authenticate this for me?
Thanks so much!


----------



## alyciam5

Hi.  I'm new to this so if this is not in the correct spot please let me know.

I bought this at a yard sale a few years ago (wasn't familiar with the brand at the time) and I am trying to find out more info and hopefully sell it.  I can't find any pictures on google of the same bag so I have no clue what the name is or how old it is.  I can post more photos upon request if you need.   

Basically, it feels like it is authentic (definitely a well made bag).  Unfortunately there is a tear in the seam of one of the inside pockets.  Took it to a Chole store in NYC to see if they could provide any info but they said they don't do authentication. Any information is much appreciated!!


----------



## Clevernico

I found this at a nonprofit resell boutique. It did not come with anything other than the bag. The stitching is well done, the stamped logo inside appears to be even (but uncentered, in terms of the pocket) zipper is YKK, and the leather is incredibly soft and smells delicious. A hologram sticker is on a small piece of leather stitched into the bottom of the inside pocket, and a xx-xx-xx code is on the opposite side.
I've spent hours searching online for one that matches it but have no luck.
This is a clutch sized bag and has no hardware to attach a strap, although the buckle on the front secures a folded strap, and resembles a bow, I suppose.  I'm clueless. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Clevernico

This thread has gone quiet, does anyone authenticate Chloè bags anymore?
I apologize if I'm posting incorrectly, but would greatly appreciate an opinion on this clutch style bag.


----------



## chloebaghelp

I bought this Chloe Nile bag off eBay for £260. The seller told me afterwards that she is unsure if it is real as receiveed it as a gift so no receipt but she has an authenticity card and dustbag. I have asked for a picture of the authenticity card a I haven't seen the item yet. I think it looks pretty real although having doubts now that I bought it for much less than the retail price (although still the most I have ever spent on any item).


Item ID on ebay: 232877882017


----------



## chloebaghelp

superfloozie said:


> Item no:  232877882017
> Seller. Skinnybird1962
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Nile-Bracelet-Bag-Black-NEW/232877882017
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me?
> Thanks so much!



I ended up winning this bag! Trying to authenticate it now, did you ever get a response? Getting a bit dubious now that the seller has added that they are unsure if it's real as they don't have a receipt..


----------



## superfloozie

chloebaghelp said:


> I ended up winning this bag! Trying to authenticate it now, did you ever get a response? Getting a bit dubious now that the seller has added that they are unsure if it's real as they don't have a receipt..


Hiya. I didn’t get a response sorry. Hope it’s all ok


----------



## chloebaghelp

superfloozie said:


> Hiya. I didn’t get a response sorry. Hope it’s all ok


In case you're interested it turns out it was a fake-someone else found the pictures were from a stock website so not even pictures of the correct bag!


----------



## superfloozie

That’s miserable.lot of rotten people out there. I’m really sorry you got faked.


----------



## millierach

Hi I just want someone to take a look at this Chloe Faye... been looking for a leopard print one for a while and had to be second hand as they are not made anymore!


----------



## corame

millierach said:


> Hi I just want someone to take a look at this Chloe Faye... been looking for a leopard print one for a while and had to be second hand as they are not made anymore!



Looks good


----------



## Ciela

Hi Corame! do you think this could be authentic? thank you for your time and expertise!

name: Chloe Marcie (large?)
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...289022?hash=item442567163e:g:bUUAAOSwXOBbdnuq
seller: japan_monoshare
number:  292685289022


----------



## striveforluxury

Hello!

I am not that knowledgeable when it comes to Chloé bags so I was hoping to ask for your help. Would you please authenticate this *Chloé Paraty Black Small* that I am planning to get? The owner said the sticker is no longer intact and the bag only includes a vintage Chloé dust bag however she provided the photos below for self authentication.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fulminata

Hi everyone!
I am writing because I am pretty sure that I've just got a fake from Ebay but I need your precious support to be sure.

Item name is Chloé Mini Marcie
Item ID: 283107774074
Auction (ended) site:  https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Marcie-Mini-Crossbody-Bag-Tan-/283107774074?trxId=0
Seller: max.stewart

Thank you in advance for helping me.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi,

I bought this Bridget Satchel on therealreal.com and I was wondering if someone could help me verify if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-leather-satchel-26 

Here are some photos of the inside:


----------



## Raila

Hello,

I was wondering if somone can help me authenticate this purse. 

Style: Mini Drew


----------



## Raila

Raila said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if somone can help me authenticate this purse.
> 
> Style: Mini Drew


----------



## ilysukixD

Name: Chloe Drew Small Crossbody with thicker chains
Seller: Saksoff5th


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Name: Chloe Drew Small Crossbody with thicker chains
> Seller: Saksoff5th


Continue, Thank you!


----------



## May Oo Moe

Hi,

I just got my first Chloe mini Drew in Python and this was bought from a personal seller so I don't have a link. She claimed that she bought from her friend who is working at Chloe, at a staff sale. The bag comes with a complete set. It looks good to me but I want to make sure I am spending for the right bag. This is my first time here on this website so if I didnt follow specific rules please forgive me and correct me. Hope to hear good news. P.S I have told her that if this bag is not genuine, I will need my money back and she agrees. Fingers crossed. The bag is really really really stunning. ))


----------



## Ilja21

Is there anyone who can authenticate this Chloé Faye medium for me? I’m planning to buy this one but never saw a Faye before. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NiMe

Could experts help me authenticate this Faye bag please? I purchased it from eBay. It’s on its way to me now. 
Name: Chloe Faye Small Shoulder Bag
Number: 132754509943
Seller: phenomanal1
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye-S...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you very much!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello corame  thanks so much for your help!!! 

Name: chloe medium faye in dusty yellow 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-...-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-dusty-yellow-250097

I bought it so I can post more pictures again when I receive it if that helps!! Thanks again!!


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am not that knowledgeable when it comes to Chloé bags so I was hoping to ask for your help. Would you please authenticate this *Chloé Paraty Black Small* that I am planning to get? The owner said the sticker is no longer intact and the bag only includes a vintage Chloé dust bag however she provided the photos below for self authentication.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



update on this please?


----------



## Cs2277

Can anyone help me authenticate this Chloe Faye Clutch in Tobacco? I have read that this website is sometimes dodgy, so I a

Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/153040/chloe-faye-classic-tobacco-calfskin-clutch


----------



## Sora_V

Could someone help authenticate this Chloe bag? Please let me know if I need to add more photos of specific details. Thank you in advance!
Name: Chloe Alice bag, medium size.
There is no link as a friend passed it to me.


----------



## glendadee

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Mini Drew bag I just bought on ebay? It is my first Chloe purchase (attempt). I am concerned it is fake, as the numbers on the inside hologram and authenticity card do not match. Additionally, there is a clear covering on the inside of the bag hardware (see third image). I just want to make sure it is not my imagination before I raise a dispute.

Thank you so much in advance. Please let me know if any other pictures would be helpful.


----------



## glendadee

*more images. Thank you again so much.


----------



## JeansLover

Hi. Can I get some help authenticating these Chloe Faye please.

*Item Name: Genuine Chloe Faye Plaid Red
Item Number: 173526309239*
*Seller ID: californiabiker23*
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-CH...her-Lambskin-Cross-Handbag-Purse/173526309239

*Item Name:* Chloé Red Small Faye Bag silver-tone & gold-tone hardware
*Item Number: *283106686754
*Seller ID: acs604 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Red-...one-hardware-Brand-New-Condition/283106686754*

Many thanks


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi!

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Small Paraty.

*Item Name: Paraty Top Handle Small Dark Brown Leather Satchel
Item Number: 23918815*
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-paraty-top-handle-small-dark-brown-leather-satchel/23918815/ 

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Unitryb4

Hi!  I am looking at a bag that is like a Marcie— the seller says it’s “custom” which makes me nervous, but i love it! Thoughts? 

She has it listed as a Marcie, but I’ve never seen a Marcie like it. Like a cross between the hobo and the medium crossbody?

Here is the link: https://bnc.lt/focc/pxiaZa9riQ


----------



## cdclay28

Could experts help me authenticate this  please? 
Name: Auth CHLOE Logos Chain Shoulder Bag Green Python Leather Italy Vintage O01431
Number: 332813287649
Seller:  brand_jfa
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-CHLOE-...hon-Leather-Italy-Vintage-O01431/332813287649


Thank you very much!


----------



## fayden

Item Name: Authentic CHLOE Logos Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Padlock 04V2690
Item Number: 283137360431
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ag-Leather-Brown-Padlock-04V2690/283137360431




Item Name:
Authentic CHLOE Logos Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Purple Padlock 02BF617
Item Number: 253901453609
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...g-Leather-Purple-Padlock-02BF617/253901453609

TIA!


----------



## lbg4unme

Hi I just received this Medium Marcie and the date stamp seems off to me and some glue residue (I think) in the interior pocket. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Item Name: Chloé Medium Marcie 

Link: CHLOÉ Marcie - Medium' Leather Crossbody Bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283156988948

My photos


----------



## Princessh14

Hi could someone authenticate this Chloe mini drew please? Bought from secret sales but hologram and cards are different compared to my Chloe small drew in pink thanks in advance x


----------



## Princessh14

And some further pics thank you in advance x


----------



## EPenley

Help me authenticate this Chloe Mini Marcie bag!  Charcoal Grey. It’s the first higher end bag I  have ever bought.  I’m not so sure that it is real or not. It looks pretty solid. Bought on eBay and listed as new without tags.  It came with authenticity card with matching hologram sticker. One of my concerns is that the leather isn’t super stiff. I don’t know how stiff the bags should feel. It does stand alone when on a table. Thanks so much you guys. I just want some expert advice in case this bag is not real. Xoxo


----------



## gazelle weber

Hello, I need help… about to buy this Drew Chloe bag but no authenticity card.

It’s my  first time buying a Chloe bag.

The Strap hook is not the same the one I am seeing online. I check that it might be an

old collection? Would love to hear from you guys. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this bag? thank you!

Name: Chloe Paraty
seller: japan_monoshare
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649
number:  273494268015


----------



## Princessh14

Hi is anyone authenticating in this thread really need the help?! All your hard work is much appreciated x


----------



## Laelli

*Hi  

Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe bag? Thank you! *

*Item Name: Chloé Faye Small*
*Item Number: 124823481*
*Seller ID: Nina.langerod*
*Link: https://www.finn.no/124823481*


----------



## corame

Princessh14 said:


> Hi is anyone authenticating in this thread really need the help?! All your hard work is much appreciated x



Yes, I am but my free time is little this time of the year. I’m trying to help a few of you this week.


----------



## Laelli

Me again, would love to hear your opinion about this one as well:


*Item Name: Chloé Faye Small*
*Item Number: 392148248136*
*Seller ID: fodfbpi6*
*Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392148248136*


+ QUOTE


----------



## Milly84

Hi, can someone please authentic this Chloe bag. Seems to be an "Ava" bag. There were many great reviews with this seller but a few indicated they received a counterfeit and now I'm concerned. This is my first Chloe purchase so I'm not sure I should be lookin for. 
*
Item Name:*Authentic Chloe Shoulder Bag  Browns Leather 358074
*Item Number: *153211874172
*Seller ID: *keepupwithit7* 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153211874172
*


----------



## Princessh14

corame said:


> Yes, I am but my free time is little this time of the year. I’m trying to help a few of you this week.


Thanks corame You’re a star!


----------



## chihuahualove

Hi, 

If anyone could help with identifying this Chloe bag, or provide any info on authentication I would be so grateful. It belonged to my mum and is absolutely beautiful! Can't find any info on it anywhere. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAMILLE DE LA CRUZ

Hello, bought this bag in etsy and wanted to check if authentic? Many thanks! 
*Item Name: CHLOE Bag. Chloé Vintage Dark Grey Lace Embossed Nubuck Leather Shoulder Bag / Clutch with a Chain Strap. *
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: Sophiashop123
Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1513408197


----------



## SIRD

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Chloe? I'm looking to replace one that turned out to be a fake. Thank you very much in advance!!

Item name: *Chloe Leather Edith Satchel- Pre-owned Good condition*
Item ID: 332683221120
Seller name: bluegreyhaze
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Leat...=item4d75771880:g:XgkAAOSwHBdbHw~H:rk:15:pf:0


----------



## pookybear

Hello - just purchased my first Chloe bag preowned from TheRealReal, just wanted to double check and make sure it’s authentic! Please let me know if I need to take additional photos, didn’t see a list of required photos on the first post of this thread. Thanks in advance!

I’m not sure why the glazing looks so messy? Is this normal?

Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Satchel

Link: Marcie Satchel https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-medium-marcie-satchel-_9CF7VbeQuc


----------



## Kat_tush

Hello! Please could you tell me if this Chloe Paadington is fake or not? Unfortunately, these are the only photos they provide. It’s a huge consignment company and they just don’t have time for this. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Elsa2006

Can this small Nile in Motty Grey be authentic at this price? It's hard to tell from the photos (also, I am untrained eye for this handbag), but the seller has zero feedback (which is suspect). 

Item Name: NWT Authentic Chloe Nile Small Motty Grey Bracelet Leather Handbag
Item Number: 192704145513
Seller ID: greram_56 (0 )
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/192704145513?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Laurageorgia2

Hi all, 
I’m hoping you can help me identify whether this bag is real or fake!
I have paid a (refundable) deposit on this pre loved Chloe small Faye. 
I am paying a good price and the Chloe stamp on the front is not as noticeable  because of wear and tear. 
 It was bought in Milan in 2017. 
My concern is the authenticity card isn’t plastic??
Could someone please help? 
Attached photos below
Thanks so much


----------



## Penina

Hi I am new here and would hope that someone here can please authenticate this bag for me. I noticed there is not much authenticating for this page and I hope that I can get some help here. 
I found this bag for a good price so I want to get it authenticated. The seller told me that it is about 5 years old but doesnt remember the type of Chloe bag. If you need anything more just let me know otherwise from what I am showing does this look authentic?
Thanks 

Name:not sure
item number from site: Advertentie m1323160151
seller: Kim
link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1323160151


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Corame,

I’m hoping I might get lucky and you have some time to take a peek at this. If not, it makes complete sense and I’m so grateful for all the help I’ve received in the past ❤️

My biggest concern is the wonky gold embossing on the Chloe made in stamp, otherwise it seems up to par with my other Chloes. It can be the smallest detail that gives these fakes away though, so you never know ‍♀️ Would love your opinion if you have a moment.

Item: Chloe drew small
Seller: fashionphile
Item: 296210
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-...mall-drew-crossbody-brown-baobab-green-296210

Few more photos to follow. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Corame,
> 
> I’m hoping I might get lucky and you have some time to take a peek at this. If not, it makes complete sense and I’m so grateful for all the help I’ve received in the past ❤️
> 
> My biggest concern is the wonky gold embossing on the Chloe made in stamp, otherwise it seems up to par with my other Chloes. It can be the smallest detail that gives these fakes away though, so you never know ‍♀️ Would love your opinion if you have a moment.
> 
> Item: Chloe drew small
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item: 296210
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-...mall-drew-crossbody-brown-baobab-green-296210
> 
> Few more photos to follow. Thank you!



Last of them ❤️


----------



## Traci Barry

kissymiumiu said:


> Hello! Purchased this bag at a thrift store for $20. Please let me know if you believe this to be authentic or not! thank you!(excuse my gross fingers)
> *Item Name*: Chloè Silverado (i think?)
> View attachment 4059623
> View attachment 4059624
> View attachment 4059625
> View attachment 4059626
> View attachment 4059627
> View attachment 4059628
> View attachment 4059629
> View attachment 4059630
> View attachment 4059631
> View attachment 4059632





corame said:


> Fake


  Hi. I just bought the same bag with all the same features in the pictures posted here. Why do you say it’s a fake?
I bought it from https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...hite-chloe-leather-shoulder-bag/id-v_4834733/.


----------



## Traci Barry

Chloe Silverado bag 
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...hite-chloe-leather-shoulder-bag/id-v_4834733/
Hi. Can you tell me why This bag is a fake? I want to look out for the problems as I buy another “real” Chloé. 
Thank you


----------



## Razette

Dear All,

I am interested in bying this Chloé Drew and I would like to benefit of your experience to know if it is a real or a fake: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Chloe-drew-...rentrq:02e2ec6e1670ab6b9387b8cbfffdc567|iid:1

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## missjenny2679

Item: Chloe Heloise 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bags/chloe-heloise-leather-bag-sa-Q0xphfdQ

I just received the bag today, and took my own photos.


----------



## missjenny2679

I meant to ask what year this handbag happens to be, but couldn’t edit my post.


----------



## Roie55

Penina said:


> Hi I am new here and would hope that someone here can please authenticate this bag for me. I noticed there is not much authenticating for this page and I hope that I can get some help here.
> I found this bag for a good price so I want to get it authenticated. The seller told me that it is about 5 years old but doesnt remember the type of Chloe bag. If you need anything more just let me know otherwise from what I am showing does this look authentic?
> Thanks
> 
> Name:not sure
> item number from site: Advertentie m1323160151
> seller: Kim
> link: https://link.marktplaats.nl/m1323160151



This is called a Kerala - I never had one to help with authenticating but if you look back at older authenticating threads maybe you can check the bags details to help you.


----------



## Roie55

EPenley said:


> Help me authenticate this Chloe Mini Marcie bag!  Charcoal Grey. It’s the first higher end bag I  have ever bought.  I’m not so sure that it is real or not. It looks pretty solid. Bought on eBay and listed as new without tags.  It came with authenticity card with matching hologram sticker. One of my concerns is that the leather isn’t super stiff. I don’t know how stiff the bags should feel. It does stand alone when on a table. Thanks so much you guys. I just want some expert advice in case this bag is not real. Xoxo


I can only add that my Marcie has very thick but soft leather - they are not meant to be stiff. But use a paid service to be sure - noone here authenticating these days.


----------



## Roie55

Kat_tush said:


> Hello! Please could you tell me if this Chloe Paadington is fake or not? Unfortunately, these are the only photos they provide. It’s a huge consignment company and they just don’t have time for this. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232818
> View attachment 4232819
> View attachment 4232820
> View attachment 4232821
> View attachment 4232822


Those photos are terrible and impossible to use - no details can be seen. Shame on the company not wanting to help you with better photos. A paddington I can authenticate though, i know i'm not officially allowed but i'm sure about this one - i've had about 10 in my life, this one looks very fake so far, from the initial photo. You could use a paid service. Also Paddingtons are going so cheap these days - a few 100 bucks - most of the well known genuine purse sellers would have one or 2 for sale. To give you better piece of mind. Also Use the trusted sellers list - theres usually a few chloes in there for cheap.


----------



## NovisOnBags

Can someone please help me. I just bought two Chloé Paddingtons online and I would like to know if any one of them is legit. I haven't received them yet so the pictures are from the auctions. If more details are necessary I'll have them in a few days. I have a sneaky suspicion but I would really like an opinion from someone with experience.


----------



## NovisOnBags

So now I've just got my hands om one of the bags and to me it didn't make things any better. My suspicion was regarding the leather things on the handles cause I thought the stitches should be pointing outwards but now I realize that you can spin them over so it's not a dead giveaway for a fake. Unless your not suppose to be able to do that. But something else was weird... There is some strange plastic hanging from the plate. This can't be normal can it? And why would someone leave it like that to begin with? So what's your judgement? Fake?


----------



## kc2525

Hi, can you please help authenticate this vintage Ethel?

It has no serial #, but I've been told some old models made in Hungary don't have one. Hardware is heavy and leather is HQ. Pls help!

PS) I bought this bag as a restoration project, so pls ignore any unfinished painted patches


----------



## Roie55

missjenny2679 said:


> I meant to ask what year this handbag happens to be, but couldn’t edit my post.


Think it would be 2008 but i dont know if authentic. I didnt have a heloise


----------



## Roie55

NovisOnBags said:


> So now I've just got my hands om one of the bags and to me it didn't make things any better. My suspicion was regarding the leather things on the handles cause I thought the stitches should be pointing outwards but now I realize that you can spin them over so it's not a dead giveaway for a fake. Unless your not suppose to be able to do that. But something else was weird... There is some strange plastic hanging from the plate. This can't be normal can it? And why would someone leave it like that to begin with? So what's your judgement? Fake?
> 
> View attachment 4254687
> View attachment 4254688
> View attachment 4254689



Red one you cant tell from those photos, they are all at the wrong angles. But the black one is fake.


----------



## NovisOnBags

Roie55 said:


> Red one you cant tell from those photos, they are all at the wrong angles. But the black one is fake.



Thank you so much. I'll post more pictures of the red one when it arrives. What was it that gave the dark one away?


----------



## striveforluxury

striveforluxury said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am not that knowledgeable when it comes to Chloé bags so I was hoping to ask for your help. Would you please authenticate this *Chloé Paraty Black Small* that I am planning to get? The owner said the sticker is no longer intact and the bag only includes a vintage Chloé dust bag however she provided the photos below for self authentication.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! I still have not heard about this. Hope someone could help!


----------



## NovisOnBags

Here are more photos of the red bag. Fake?


----------



## Poppy130986

Hi,
Please could you help me authenticate this bag I have had it for a while and I am thinking of selling it as it gets dirty so easily. It was a gift so I just want to make sure that it’s definitely genuine before I go to sell it. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks a lot x


----------



## HappyKricha

Hi there, please can you help me authenticate this Chloe Nile Minaudière. Many thanks for your help with this xx


----------



## ReneeR13

Can anyone Please help me authenticate this Chloe Drew Bijou Nano

I just purchased this bag via Farfetch.com.

It came from a company called Valenti in Italy.

This is my first Chloe purchase. I am concerned because it did not come with a box and I am unfamiliar with what the authenticity cards should look like for this particular brand but it does not look right to me.

Thank you so so much. 


Item Name: Chloe Drew Bijou Nano

Photos:


----------



## anette00

Hi,
I found the bag in a charity shop, hence no link. It looks like Chloe Hudson. Please could you authenticate the bag?


----------



## Roie55

NovisOnBags said:


> Here are more photos of the red bag. Fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258173
> View attachment 4258176
> View attachment 4258177


Need specific photos that are still missing. The padlock imprint tilted so i can also see the keyhole. and the key hole clearly from the bottom. Inside the handle scoops, the 2 'C' buckles on the sides, both viewed dead on and tilted to show the top. The other side of the plate where the padlock attaches. The base and a better photo of the leather where Chloe is enbossed.


----------



## herbaceous

Hello

Please can someone help to authenticate this See by Chloe Hana wallet. The authenticity card does not have hologram sticker though - is this normal? On the wallet there is a serial no that reads: "03-18-76-65 Made in Turkey." The hardware feels light too. 

Item Name: See by Chloe Hana Compact Wallet in Red Sand
Item Number: C10TFT
Seller ID: Lusso
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/see-by-c...fw18-hana-red-leather-compact-wallet-12330507 














Thank you in advance!!


----------



## littlemissbonnie

I recently purchased a Chloé Nile Bag in a medium Motty gray color. I got it at such a steal on Poshmark. Although it was over 500$ and poshmark authenticated it, I’m still skeptical after hearing horror stories. Im praying that it’s authentic!


----------



## Roie55

herbaceous said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can someone help to authenticate this See by Chloe Hana wallet. The authenticity card does not have hologram sticker though - is this normal? On the wallet there is a serial no that reads: "03-18-76-65 Made in Turkey." The hardware feels light too.
> 
> Item Name: See by Chloe Hana Compact Wallet in Red Sand
> Item Number: C10TFT
> Seller ID: Lusso
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/my/see-by-c...fw18-hana-red-leather-compact-wallet-12330507
> 
> View attachment 4262971
> View attachment 4262972
> View attachment 4262973
> View attachment 4262974
> 
> View attachment 4262979
> View attachment 4262984
> View attachment 4262981
> View attachment 4262980
> 
> View attachment 4262985
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



I have never known anyone to authenticate the See by Chlor here, as they are the less expensive sister. I have bought from Reebonz at their offline sales in Melbourne and never had issues with stock thats in Australia. I think its better to get the bags only available 'online' authenticated as they are located in other countries with other sellers  - like a sub contractor. Always get those checked out. You can see the listing always says who is the seller.  If you need authentication for this one you'll need to go to a paid service like authenticate4u.com


----------



## herbaceous

Roie55 said:


> I have never known anyone to authenticate the See by Chlor here, as they are the less expensive sister. I have bought from Reebonz at their offline sales in Melbourne and never had issues with stock thats in Australia. I think its better to get the bags only available 'online' authenticated as they are located in other countries with other sellers  - like a sub contractor. Always get those checked out. You can see the listing always says who is the seller.  If you need authentication for this one you'll need to go to a paid service like authenticate4u.com



I have bought several times before directly from Reebonz and never had any problem. But this time, it is a purchase from one of their vendors that uses Reebonz's platform. I have never bought anything from this vendor before. When the item came, I had slight suspicion about the authenticity hence my post. But thanks for the advice, I might just try the paid service.


----------



## west9088

Hi everyone

I am wondering if this is genuine and how much it is actually worth?

Thanks in advance!

Name: Petite pochette


----------



## Feria Alcala

Hi there. Please, anyone, this is my first time here. And my very first time to have a Chloé Marcie bag. I got it from eBay. Could anyone please authenticate this gorgeous bag. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Feria Alcala

Oh, I forgot to tell that the zipper pull tab has no Chloe name. That’s one of my main concern too. Please help me. Thank you so much.


----------



## Feria Alcala

Feria Alcala said:


> Hi there. Please, anyone, this is my first time here. And my very first time to have a Chloé Marcie bag. I got it from eBay. Could anyone please authenticate this gorgeous bag. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.





Feria Alcala said:


> Hi there. Please, anyone, this is my first time here. And my very first time to have a Chloé Marcie bag. I got it from eBay. Could anyone please authenticate this gorgeous bag. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Feria Alcala

Hi there. I posted already, I don’t know what happened. That was my first time to post. Again, please, anyone help me to authenticate this Marcie that I got from ebay. The zipper pull tab has no no Chloe embossed. But everything else is good, but I still don’t know. Please help. I really appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## Deeduck2008

HI There,

I purchased this bag off Ebay but now am questioning its authenticity as some things arent adding up into regards to the dustbag, and care card. There is no authenticity card but there is a serial number. The date code is not stuck on that well. The serial code is 04175665-20 and date code is B3JN15. The dust bag Chloe has worn a bit and the care card doesnt fit in the pouch properly. If it's a knock off it's a very detailed one but I want to make sure if its real or not.

Many Thanks in Advanced xx


----------



## Feria Alcala

Hi there. Kindly please anyone, please authenticate this Chloé Marcie crossbody that I’ve purchased from eBay. I wonder why the zipper pull tab has no Chloé embossed. But all in all it looks authentic but still I don’t know. This is my first time to own a brand name Chloé. Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Penina

Roie55 said:


> This is called a Kerala - I never had one to help with authenticating but if you look back at older authenticating threads maybe you can check the bags details to help you.


thanks for the response I ended up buying another Balenciaga city


----------



## Hasway

Hi guys!  I'm new here, so please bear with me if I mess anything up with formatting/rules ect.

Could you guys help me authenticate this Chloé Faye? I'm looking into purchasing because the stain on the front doesn't look too terrible and I tend to really beat up my bags anyways as I expect them to last 5+ years with moderate to heavy use. But I'm definitely scared of this listing somewhat since it's poshmark.
Here's the link to the listing:
https://bnc.lt/focc/820mWbZCuS
And here are the seller's photos:


----------



## maggielou22

Chloé Faye Day - medium 
Hologram b43sy2
Stamp 04175665-11

Hello! It looks like this thread might be dead, but I hope not! I’m in need of some expert help. Just got a Chloé Faye day bag medium preloved on eBay. Am usually pretty good at this, but Chloé is new to me. My main concern is with the hologram. Possibly the printing of Made in Italy too as well as the stamp number. I have yet to find a hologram that looks like the one I recieved. Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sambalsotong

Hi all! I came across this bag recently and would like to know if it is authentic based on the photos provided. Please do let me know if you would require any more photos. Thank you authenticators. x


----------



## lvwils

Hi- can someone advise on this one?


----------



## sunny1999

*Hi, I would really appreciate help with authenticating this Chloe Elsie satchel in the below eBay listing. Looks legit to me and the seller seems reputable, but I've been burned by scammers below, so I really would appreciate the help! Thank you!

Item Name: Chloe Elsie Satchel
Item Number: 
Seller ID: householdtreasurehunters
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-2-Wa...nge-Pebbled-Leather-Turnlock-EUC/173707931136*

They also sent me the pic of the serial number, which I am attaching.. they said they misplaced the authenticity card but sent me this additional pic.


----------



## Moonk8

Item name: CHLOE DREW 
Item code: 01165005

Hi can u pls help me identify if this is an authentic one. The hardware tarnished in a matter of almost 2mos time only of using it


----------



## Moonk8

Please anyone help me? Re the chloe drew above? ☝️☝️☝️


----------



## Alaaaron

Help! I recently bought a Chloé small pixie bag from eBay and I’m having a hard time authenticating it!

*Item Name: Chloe pixie small*
*Item Number: 332994884553*
*Seller ID: seveneight778899*
*Link: *
*https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332994884553*





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the following format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
> 
> 
> *If the bag in question is NOT on an auction site, please use the following format:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):*
> *Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos
> 
> All authentication requests must  include clear photos. *For close ups, please use the macro setting on your digital  camera (flower icon). If you cannot see the details clearly yourself, we  cannot either.
> 
> 
> *Follow-up posts or those requiring a  second opinion:*
> -Please  post the link to the  original query. Failing to do so might result in your query not being  answered by authenticators.
> 
> -Please do a search in this thread (type seller's    name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and   check  if the item has been reviewed by one of the senior authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> -Please note that comments on price and condition    are NOT permitted.
> 
> -Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to    request an authentication. Any and all such requests MUST be posted in this    thread.
> 
> 
> *Authenticators are NOT required  to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore any   requests and those  that are not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in this    thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials    supporting its authenticity.
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in    this thread but take your differences to PM or just use    the REPORT function (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button) to alert the Mods, and let them handle it from    there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can    intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding    directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide    assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and    authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members    are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and    collectors. They are not legally binding or professional  authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the    forum administration via the http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php.
> 
> *Please not the following link which provides you with the photos that are required when requesting an authentication.*
> Supplying these will assist in the authentication process and reduce the time needed to respond to requests.
> 
> *In Order to Authenticate Your Bag, PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!*


Gel


----------



## 2012lancaster

Hello TPF ladies,

Please would you mind having a look at this Drew bag?

*Item Name: Chloe Drew Ladies Handbag Grey*
*Item Number: 323637674169*
*Seller ID: kpummell87 *
*Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Drew-Ladies-Handbag-Grey/323637674169*
*
TIA!*


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I have been looking forever and found this on fashionfile but I see they have had issue with fake chloe bags.

https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-small-marcie-satchel-airy-grey-317347


----------



## Cermel

Can anyone Tell me if this bag is original? 
It has a number and it Smells a lot like leather. 
Thank you


----------



## audreycheng

Please let me know if this item is legit:

Item Name:  NWT Chloe Faye Medium Mustard brown leather & suede BMWT

Item Number: 183635003732

Seller name:  nicejewishgirl1024

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Chloe-...rentrq:55356c0a1680aaa30ed1df2dfff12547|iid:1


----------



## Baglady2019

Hi,
I recently saw this bag posted for sale by a consignment shop....but I'm not sure if it's real.  Can you let me know what you think?  Pictures are in the link.

Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody
Link: https://www.myluxurycloset.com/collections/all/products/chloe-brown-leather-marcie-crossbody-bag-4

Thanks!


----------



## boeybat

Could someone authenticate this serial no. for a Chloe Marcie medium cross body.
Thanks.


----------



## Baglady2019

Hi,
I recently saw this posting for an older style of the Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody bag.  I'm second-guessing if it's real.  In particular, the branding on the front of the bag looks a little off to me.  I'm no expert though, and as much as I'd like to buy it....hoping someone more knowledgeable can give me their opinion, I've never owned a Chloe before....help 
It's from a consignment shop.

*Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody*
*Link:* https://www.myluxurycloset.com/products/chloe-brown-leather-marcie-crossbody-bag-4 

Hoping I can get some input before making the purchase...

Thanks,
Bag lady


----------



## Serenafl89

Hello all, 
Hope you could please help me with the authenticity of this chloe? 
Item name: chloe faye
Link: can’t be copy, the bag is selling in depop app
Pictures below
Thank you so so much for your help!


----------



## toroblancodesigner

Item Name: Chloe Paddington Calf Leather Handbag
Looking to see if this is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Chloe drew bag


----------



## isadora702

Hi. I just purchased this handbag and received it today. The rivet on the strap broke within the first hour. Please help if you can. 
https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-smooth-calfskin-small-roy-bucket-bag-nut-312658


----------



## isadora702

Continued


----------



## Roie55

isadora702 said:


> Continued


Hi, you have 2 choices. Send it back and wait for repair or get refund. Or you can get local cobbler to replace rivet. Let seller know about the problem, they might and should reimburse you the cost.
Make sure you go to bag expert cobbler. Same thing happened to me, i wasnt letting the bag go anywherr, local cobbler fixed and its invisible repair. 
Good luck


----------



## isadora702

Roie55 said:


> Hi, you have 2 choices. Send it back and wait for repair or get refund. Or you can get local cobbler to replace rivet. Let seller know about the problem, they might and should reimburse you the cost.
> Make sure you go to bag expert cobbler. Same thing happened to me, i wasnt letting the bag go anywherr, local cobbler fixed and its invisible repair.
> Good luck


Unfortunately I took the tags off so they won’t accept. It’s from FASHIONPHILE and I’ve heard some things lately about them selling fake bags so really just hoping it’s not a fake


----------



## iluxedistrict

Hi. I’m just new here. Can anyone authenticate this Chloe drew bag. Please. Thank you in Advance.

Item name: Chloe Drew bag


----------



## iluxedistrict

Hi. I’m new here. Can anyone authenticate this Chloe drew bag for me. Please. Thank you. 

Model item: Chloe Drew Bag


----------



## arrow29

Hi Authenticators, 
Could you help authenticate this bag please? Much appreciated 

Name: Chloe Drew Small in Motty Grey


----------



## Leale123

Hi purse bloggers,

Item : Authentic Chloe Mily Medium Chain Shoulder Crossbody Bag, Preowned in Excellent Condition With dustbag and cards Chloé's beige grained leather and suede Milly medium shoulder bag is styled with a modified turn-lock closure. Logo etched at closure. Logo stamped at slip pocket beneath flap. Slip pocket beneath flap. Gusseted sides. Slip back pocket. Lined with beige grained lambskin. Zip pocket and black leather key fob at two-compartment interior. Detachable black leather strap. Curb-chain strap can be doubled. Turn-lock closure 7.0" height x 8.5" width x 3.5" depth (approximately). 12.0” handle drop, 22.0” strap drop, 11.5" doubled strap drop (approximately). Made in Italy.

Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/authentic-chloe-mily-medium-chain-shoulder-crossbody-bag-194816540

Seller: https://mobile.carousell.com/lizredclosetmanila

Can you please authenticate the bag? I want to check it before purchasing. Thank you guys


----------



## Jsonileen

Hello everyone. Just wondering if someone has an opinion about the authenticity of this Chloe pumps. I believe it is Lauren. It is suede leather. Thank you


----------



## leed1007

Hi everyone,

Could you please help authenticate this Chloe mini drew. My biggest concern is the chain for the lock mechanism, it’s a lot longer than I’ve seen on others.
Thank you.


----------



## Tessa612

Hi all, 

Was hoping you could help me authenticate this Mini faye backpack. It doesn’t have a serial number so I question its authenticity. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cathryn

Hi, can I get authentication on this Paddington I purchased from Yoogi’s Closet? Thank you 
Item name: Chloe Medium Paddington - Metallic  Blue
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ue-leather-medium-paddington-satchel-bag.html


----------



## cnc1246

hi there! considering purchasing this faye small backpack. let me know your thoughts, and thank you in advance!
*
Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe Small Faye Leather/Suede Backpack Motty Grey
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works): https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-...-Backpack-Motty-Grey-5c61ced4d6dc5214d828876e
*Photos*


----------



## gen.delafuente1

Hi. I was hoping you can help me Authenticate this chloe faye medium bag. Thanks!


----------



## lmweller

Item name: Chloe Elsie bag
Seller id: schue.natas
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...eather-Bag-Ivory-Tan-Sand-/233146587183?txnId
Comments: I purchased on eBay and am not very familiar with Chloe bags so I just wanted to make sure it was authentic
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tessa612

Hi, 

Would love any help with this mini Chloe faye backpack.
Found on Depop.


Thanks!


----------



## hollygolightly1

Could you please help me Authenticate this bag? Thank you!!

Item name: Chloe Tess Bag
Item number: 113673040322
Seller ID: kostelecky1
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/113673040322


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello, could you please take a loot at this Chloe Paddington? I'm unsure if this is authentic particularly because of the lock. It has no stitching on it. It seems all of the other Paddingtons I've seen have stitching. Is this a sign of a fake? Thank you!

Item name: Chloe Paddington Mini Bag in Gold metallic leather
Item number: 183476851716
Seller ID: mygoodclosetcom
Link: ebay


----------



## Roie55

toroblancodesigner said:


> Item Name: Chloe Paddington Calf Leather Handbag
> Looking to see if this is authentic. Thank you!


Fake


----------



## cecimedi

Hi, could someone authenticate this one, please? Thanks in advance.

https://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtasche/chloe/p-8096083.html


----------



## Michaira

The leather is real but cant find serial number and the zippers dont say yzz.


----------



## sammygirld

Hi, Can anyone help me authentic this gold hard shell Chloe' clutch?


----------



## luxe1116

Hi everyone

Can someone assist with authenticating this Chloe Faye? I also attach some photos that may not be available from the links.

Item Number: None on KleiderKreisel, 7158863 (Vestiare Collective)
Seller ID: Mautumann (KleiderKreisel), Nathalie (Vestiaire Collective) - both sites show seller's location in Germany
Links - there are 2, one on KleiderKreisel: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/195677274-neue-ungetragene-chloe-faye
or on Vestiaire Collective:-
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...tent-leather-faye-chloe-handbag-7158863.shtml

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## lmweller

lmweller said:


> Item name: Chloe Elsie bag
> Seller id: schue.natas
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...eather-Bag-Ivory-Tan-Sand-/233146587183?txnId
> Comments: I purchased on eBay and am not very familiar with Chloe bags so I just wanted to make sure it was authentic
> Thanks in advance!


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## luxe1116

luxe1116 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can someone assist with authenticating this Chloe Faye? I also attach some photos that may not be available from the links.
> 
> Item Number: None on KleiderKreisel, 7158863 (Vestiare Collective)
> Seller ID: Mautumann (KleiderKreisel), Nathalie (Vestiaire Collective) - both sites show seller's location in Germany
> Links - there are 2, one on KleiderKreisel: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/195677274-neue-ungetragene-chloe-faye
> or on Vestiaire Collective:-
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...tent-leather-faye-chloe-handbag-7158863.shtml
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!
> View attachment 4376243
> View attachment 4376244
> View attachment 4376245
> View attachment 4376246
> View attachment 4376247
> View attachment 4376248
> View attachment 4376249


----------



## luxe1116

Hi all

Just a bit more info when I asked the private seller about the hologram - she said all 2019 bags are now without hologram.  I went to the Chloe store and saw that the 2018 did still have hologram sticker. Can anyone who has a 2019 edition bag (as shown in product code in tag) confirm is it is true that Chloe no longer include hologram stickers? This is the seller’s response:-
“Hello good morning, the picture you show is no longer the current authentication for Chloe bags. Previously the bags had a hologram and a plastic card - I have that for some older models. Then they made hologram and paper card for a short time. The brand new bags (mine is from 01/19 have a serial number in leather or as a leather sticker and a carton card with no serial number)”

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this!


----------



## jayviebp

Hello. Need help i want to buy this bag that i saw in Shopee Philippines. However i am quite doubt when i saw the interior's zipper pull, i attached photos from seller. Thank you in advance!

Item: Prelove authentic Chloe Paraty two way bag

Seller: lewisstandaert

Link: https://shopee.ph/lewisstandaert/1188113655?smtt=0.0.9


----------



## lmc1033

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Baby Marcie bag.  I recently purchased this bag but it's missing hologram sticker:
*Item Name: $1.650.00 Chloe Marcie Baby Mini Black Satchel in Excellent Condition. Dust Bag.*
*Item Number: 254157485011*
*Seller ID: ilovebags55555*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-650-00-C...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*


----------



## lmc1033

lmc1033 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Baby Marcie bag.  I recently purchased this bag but it's missing hologram sticker:
> *Item Name: $1.650.00 Chloe Marcie Baby Mini Black Satchel in Excellent Condition. Dust Bag.
> Item Number: 254157485011
> Seller ID: ilovebags55555
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-650-00-Chloe-Marcie-Baby-Mini-Black-Satchel-in-Excellent-Condition-Dust-Bag-/254157485011?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=%2FVByOHwj55i%2FD7N4LYYXIm%2B4z7w%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*


I’ve attached additional photos


----------



## lmc1033

How long does it take for someone to reply to an “authenticate my Chloe” post? I posted yesterday afternoon in the authenticate thread and haven’t seen any replies yet.


----------



## hpzapper

lmc1033 said:


> I’ve attached additional photos


The sticker falling off the Leather is very common. I use to help authenticate these 5 Years ago. I am on the PF looking for a color id on a large Marcie i just listed in Bark. Your Bag looks authentic to me.  I have sold 30 Marcie Bags. A Picture of the screws ends and a few other details would be needed if paying someone, hapsbest enjoy.


----------



## lmc1033

hpzapper said:


> The sticker falling off the Leather is very common. I use to help authenticate these 5 Years ago. I am on the PF looking for a color id on a large Marcie i just listed in Bark. Your Bag looks authentic to me.  I have sold 30 Marcie Bags. A Picture of the screws ends and a few other details would be needed if paying someone, hapsbest enjoy.



Thank you! I appreciate your feedback


----------



## EMMAB1975

Hi 
Please can you authenticate this for me, hoping the pictures will be acceptable ?

title - chloe unused plexi lock paddington...
seller id - etunes1975











	

		
			
		

		
	
 link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-UN...017234?hash=item4b612eff92:g:zXcAAOSwbh9cmUo3


----------



## stephanie2212

Hi there. I'm from Austria and I'm quite new to this forum. I found a really good deal on a chloé drew bag online. The lovely girl has really good reviews on the platform. She sent me lot's of pictures of the bag. Unfortunately she doesn't have an authenticity card. She has a receipt of an designer online shop which I know, it's called "fashionette" and also a dustbag and a round chloé tag. Could you guys help me and have a look on the pictures to tell me your opinion of this bag?

Greetings, Stephanie


----------



## Tessa612

Would love any help authenticating this Chloe Drew. 

Item: mini Chloe drew
Link: https://posh.mk/Fh0qnPUkuV


----------



## nataliemargit

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Chloe in this thread.
> Hello,
> 
> what do you think of this  "See by Chloé" Bag.
> *Item Name: Paige (See by Chloé)*
> *Item    Number:*
> *Seller ID: private "SL"*
> Link:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-by-chlo-paige-neuwertig-top/881547727-156-19
> 
> There is no Hologram / ID inside the bag....
> 
> Many thanks!!


----------



## nataliemargit

...Photos below. 

.... are thes really manufacturing in Tunisia?


----------



## samara72

Hi everyone

This is my first  post here on Purse Forum. I was hoping one of you might be able to tell me if this Chloe is authentic. Bidding ends in about 4 hrs eeks lol. Thank you 

Item Number: 254179043941(Ebay Australia)
Seller ID: ophoven78661
Links - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentici-CHLOE-Large-Faye-Shoulder-Bag-in-Leather-and-Suede/254179043941?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Ioana34

Hello lovely ladies, I was wondering if you can authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me. Having looked at different youtube videos to establish how to tell if this is real or not....I am getting confused more than anything. Looking at the buckle and the way the keyhole sits it leads me to believe that its a fake. However I would need your experience and knowledge as I am a newbie at identifying reals vs fakes.

https://www.adverts.ie/womens-bags/genuine-chloe-paddington-bag/9802244


----------



## KTORRES92

Hello,
I hope someone can help me out here, is this Chloe Nile Bracelet bag in Biscotti Beige real or fake? Code is 
02-10-70-657. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## KTORRES92

KTORRES92 said:


> Hello,
> I hope someone can help me out here, is this Chloe Nile Bracelet bag in Biscotti Beige real or fake? Code is
> 02-18-70-657. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## xkyonkichix

Hi there, I was hoping someone can help me authenticate this Chloe bag. I have never owned a Chloe bag before so I wanted to be sure I was purchasing an authentic bag. Thanks so much in advance!
*
Item Name: Chloe Faye Backpack (Small)*
*Item Number: "C0G4SZ"*
*Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/8740691*
*Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-faye-beigenude-beige-leather-backpack/25099163/*


----------



## xkyonkichix

xkyonkichix said:


> Hi there, I was hoping someone can help me authenticate this Chloe bag. I have never owned a Chloe bag before so I wanted to be sure I was purchasing an authentic bag. Thanks so much in advance!
> *
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Backpack (Small)
> Item Number: "C0G4SZ"
> Seller ID: https://www.tradesy.com/closet/8740691
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-faye-beigenude-beige-leather-backpack/25099163/*



Additional photos:


----------



## enchantingme

*Hi! I was wondering if i could get some help authenticating the following Chloe Nile bag.
Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: *Chloe Nile Bag – Small, Black
*Item Number: *333135044200
*Seller ID: *chi.camus
*Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Chloe-N...044200?hash=item4d90655e68:g:zSwAAOSwNTdcnTQf*


----------



## firstclass1

Could someone please take a look at this:
Chloé Marcie Mini, camomile
ID: 03-12-62-65, Made in Bulgaria
Seller: Chiara (Italy)
Vestiaire.com:
https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-marcie-chloe-handtaschen-6189778.shtml


----------



## Love4FashionForever

Hello everyone!I hope anyone can help me!Ive just bought a chloé Elsie bag from ebay. And it just arrived and hope someone can help me to authenticate this bag!


----------



## firstclass1

firstclass1 said:


> Could someone please take a look at this:
> Chloé Marcie Mini, camomile
> ID: 03-12-62-65, Made in Bulgaria
> Seller: Chiara (Italy)
> Vestiaire.com:
> https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...-leder-marcie-chloe-handtaschen-6189778.shtml



Has anyone ever seen such a label-/ID-tag inside a Chloé Marcie small ?


----------



## SIRD

Hello there,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance!!

Item name: Chloe Leather Edith Satchel- Pre-owned Good condition
Item ID: 332683221120
Seller name: bluegreyhaze
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Leather-Edith-Satchel-Pre-owned-Good-condition/332683221120#shpCntId


----------



## ayxyao

Hi purse lovers!! Please help me with this one 
Item Name: Chloe paraty small
Link 
Seller name: the bag finder


----------



## Tiffahnknee

Hello,

I purchased this bag on Farfetch, but I noticed that the Authentication card looks off. Can you Authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!


----------



## Marie4101

Hi everyone  last year you helped me greatly by authenticating my new to me Marcie purse, thanks again ! Today I'm eyeing a gorgeous Drew and I was hoping you could come to my rescue again  thanks so much in advance !

*Item Name: Drew small purse*
*Item Number: 6881914*
*Seller ID: vincci (based in Hong Kong)*
*Link: (please make sure link works) https://fr.vestiairecollective.com/...-a-main-chloe-drew-en-cuir-rose-6881914.shtml*

thank you !


----------



## Sarahjrogers

*Hi there 

New to the forum- would really appreciate any opinions on this bag. I hope I’ve posted correctly. Sorry if not! 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie medium crossbody ‘rope beige’ *
*
*


----------



## itssofluffee

Hi everyone! I just got a Chloe Faye Day and I noticed the label inside the bag looks different from other Faye Day bags. I was wondering if there is some sort of variation on the label that I don’t know about. Thanks!

Item name: Chloe Small Faye Day


----------



## MmeCoco

Ioana34 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I was wondering if you can authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me. Having looked at different youtube videos to establish how to tell if this is real or not....I am getting confused more than anything. Looking at the buckle and the way the keyhole sits it leads me to believe that its a fake. However I would need your experience and knowledge as I am a newbie at identifying reals vs fakes.
> 
> https://www.adverts.ie/womens-bags/genuine-chloe-paddington-bag/9802244


Hi, I'm not an authenticator, but I've been looking into Paddingtons recently too! I would agree with you - the 'mushroom' keyhole seems to be the wrong way up on the padlock.


----------



## Roie55

Ioana34 said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I was wondering if you can authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag for me. Having looked at different youtube videos to establish how to tell if this is real or not....I am getting confused more than anything. Looking at the buckle and the way the keyhole sits it leads me to believe that its a fake. However I would need your experience and knowledge as I am a newbie at identifying reals vs fakes.
> 
> https://www.adverts.ie/womens-bags/genuine-chloe-paddington-bag/9802244


Fake


----------



## jfelt10

Hi!  Can someone please tell me if this Marcie is authentic?


----------



## firststepstochanel

Hi,

I'm looking at purchasing this Chloe Faye on Vestiaire and just wanted to check its definitely authentic before I splurge!

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...yle-calfskin-faye-chloe-handbag-6772507.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## inxshopper

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Betty bag? Here are the pictures I have so far. I requested a picture of the date stamp but don't have it yet.


----------



## Nadpap26

Hi all, 

I want to buy this off eBay but scared its not real can anyone help. Its got blurred pictures and have asked for more picture but if anyone can help I would be so grateful.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-BA...her-shoulder-bag-Tags-NO-RECEIPT/401761698356

Thank you so much


----------



## sillywabbit1993

*Hello all

Item Name: Chloe Faye (Barneys edition fringe)*
*Item Number: : 254214600560
Link: *
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Faye...BXLJvPego4%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Rosexo21

Hi, new member here! Interested in purchasing this bag. Seller swears that it is authentic, but it does not match the one that I already own. Ring is silver, and the inner tag is colored instead of matching the surrounding fabric. Help please!

Item name: Chloe Faye small


----------



## gabby1987

Hi, 
I just purchased this Chloe Hudson bag and was wondering if you could authenticate it. It's really hard to get good pics, please lmk if these are good enough. I held the bag in odd angles and the hologram number on the card matches the inside, it's just so small it's hard to shows. Thank you! 
Serial is 03-16-17-65


----------



## Zoe Brooke

Hi ladies, hope you’re all having a fantastic week. Can anyone please help me authenticate this Chloe Pixie I found at a local consignment shop? Thanks in advance! ☺️


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hi authenticators. Can you please check out this Marcie for me? Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## gabby1987

Resubmitting better pics. I got my mom to help me
Chloe Small Hudson
Motty grey
03-16-70-65


----------



## gabby1987

More


----------



## gabby1987

I just realized in my original post I made a mistake on the code... how embarrassing!  it is 03-16-70-65


----------



## Solyluna

Hello, I am new in this forum and need help .
Can you somebody help me to authenticate this Paddington bag please.


----------



## Jensson

Anybody know the product name of this bag or can say its authentic or not....? Thank you very much!


----------



## sweetpolly

Can I please get some help with authenticating this Paddington? I purchased it before I found this amazing forum! The bag looks good in some ways, but there are now glaring red flags since I've studied all your tips. I want to be able to return it if it's fake, so I would appreciate any and all help. I can also take addl pics once I have the bag in hand if necessary. Thanks in advance! Polly

Item name: Chloe Paddington Black Leather Bag
Item number: 183763331134
Seller ID: onlybonafide
Item Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Padd...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## HWC

Hello, I am new to this forum. I'm not sure if you are able to authenticate See by Chloe products, but it would be appreciated if someone could take a look. Unfortunately was sold out on Nordstrom and Saks so I purchased on Ebay.

Item Name: See by Chloe Olga Leather Backpack
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: lovefashion4ever2012
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/183447824528?ul_noapp=true

Nordstrom: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/see-by-chloe-olga-large-leather-backpack/4894111
Saks: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/see-by-chloe-olga-large-leather-backpack/product/0400097574174


----------



## HWC

HWC said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I'm not sure if you are able to authenticate See by Chloe products, but it would be appreciated if someone could take a look. Unfortunately was sold out on Nordstrom and Saks so I purchased on Ebay.
> 
> Item Name: See by Chloe Olga Leather Backpack
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: lovefashion4ever2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/183447824528?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Nordstrom: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/see-by-chloe-olga-large-leather-backpack/4894111
> Saks: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/see-by-chloe-olga-large-leather-backpack/product/0400097574174
> View attachment 4451374
> View attachment 4451375
> View attachment 4451376
> View attachment 4451377
> View attachment 4451378
> View attachment 4451379



I did some further review on my own and noticed that the zipper starts off differently in the back. Does this confirm that the bag is unauthentic? Sorry I am quite new to this. Thanks


----------



## chicbunbun

Good morning,

I'm wondering if you could provide your thoughts on this bag. Thank you in advance!

*Item Name (if you know it): *Chloe nano drew in plaid red
*Link (if available): *https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-red-nano-crossbody-with-gold-hardware-5cb79ceaaa7ed3f946dafa04

Please let me know if you need additional info and I will reach out to the seller. Thank you.

Aidi


----------



## haljal

Good Afternoon,
I bought this bag at a carboot sale with a genuine Hobbs bag and a genuine Fossil bag, so i was wondering if this is a genuine Chloe bag? I really appreciate any help. The two other bags seemed from the style in the last 20 years or so and I'm aware that Chloe did not use the leather serial number id inside pre 2004 which this bag does not have. It smells of leather.


----------



## anhdo1012

Hello

Can someone help me to check if this Tess bag is authentic? Thank you a lot !!!
Item: Chloe Tess Bag
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Te...m1efb9235b7:g:0KQAAOSw1AVcsLVZ&frcectupt=true


----------



## Tyrenova

Hi guys, could you please help. I have bought this bag from eBay and the alarm bells are going off. Stupidly bought from a buyer with no rating. Here is the link to Ebay. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marc...e&pageci=a6ddadd3-cb42-471b-afcb-cdb4f1f70411

Serial number is 01165665-20

Thank you so much.


----------



## Tyrenova

Tyrenova said:


> Hi guys, could you please help. I have bought this bag from eBay and the alarm bells are going off. Stupidly bought from a buyer with no rating. Here is the link to Ebay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Marcie-Medium-Shoulder-Bag/392304140274?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=88db3e9a0114414c85c2a301ff81729b&bu=44482581686&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F392304140274&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=485bd37516b0a4e967268f13fff84ed5&ul_noapp=true&pageci=a6ddadd3-cb42-471b-afcb-cdb4f1f70411
> 
> Serial number is 01165665-20
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Here is photo of the serial number


----------



## Citosgirl

Hi all.  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this purse? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Elleresto

Chloe Faye bag. Help authenticating please.


----------



## Valkieez

Item Name: Chloe Faye Small

Hi,
Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic? I am almost certain it is, but I want to be sure since this is my first chloe bag and I only have very little clue on how their bags should be.


----------



## Valkieez

Valkieez said:


> Item Name: Chloe Faye Small
> 
> Hi,
> Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic? I am almost certain it is, but I want to be sure since this is my first chloe bag and I only have very little clue on how their bags should be.





Thought I'll add better photos of the stickers


----------



## Roie55

Solyluna said:


> View attachment 4448044
> View attachment 4448045
> View attachment 4448046
> View attachment 4448047
> View attachment 4448048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new in this forum and need help .
> Can you somebody help me to authenticate this Paddington bag please.


This looks fake to me


----------



## Citosgirl

Citosgirl said:


> Hi all.  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this purse? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!





Citosgirl said:


> Hi all.  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this purse? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!




Here are some more photos to add to my earlier post of hey are helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> Hi all.  Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this purse? Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


hi, can you include a photo of the inside Chloe stamp, the SN which is in the pocket. The padlock tilted so i can see the keyhole and both end buckles, you have only included 1 clearly and other only partially visible.
I see you've added solme extra pics, make sure you're covering what i asked for and i will get my bags out later to check some details
xx


----------



## Roie55

haljal said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I bought this bag at a carboot sale with a genuine Hobbs bag and a genuine Fossil bag, so i was wondering if this is a genuine Chloe bag? I really appreciate any help. The two other bags seemed from the style in the last 20 years or so and I'm aware that Chloe did not use the leather serial number id inside pre 2004 which this bag does not have. It smells of leather.


Hi, I dont know the Ethel very well i never had one, but it came from around 2009 onwards?? maybe that's a guess. Check inside the inner pocket for the SN - that will tell us the date, would be xx-'date'-xx eg, 03-11-50 for 2011 (i saw some Ethels with this date format)


----------



## Citosgirl

Roie55 said:


> hi, can you include a photo of the inside Chloe stamp, the SN which is in the pocket. The padlock tilted so i can see the keyhole and both end buckles, you have only included 1 clearly and other only partially visible.
> I see you've added solme extra pics, make sure you're covering what i asked for and i will get my bags out later to check some details
> xx




I hope these help, I’m not the best photographer! 

The stamp is really light, and hard to photograph.

Your help is much, much appreciated!


----------



## Itiscookietime

*Hi all - been trying to find this bag after the one I ordered off Neiman Marcus came with its hardware broken  Any help authenticating this one? 

Item Name: New Chloe Roy Leather & Suede Motty Gray Shoulder Crossbody Bag

Item Number: 153539067567

Seller ID: shoegood2btrue

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153539067567*


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> I hope these help, I’m not the best photographer!
> The stamp is really light, and hard to photograph.
> Your help is much, much appreciated!


Hi Again, I had to get the old Chloe girls to help with this one, they rushed over with their zimmer frames. This ones good, Its a first season 07.


----------



## Citosgirl

Thank you! You're the best! 


Roie55 said:


> Hi Again, I had to get the old Chloe girls to help with this one, they rushed over with their zimmer frames. This ones good, Its a first season 07.


----------



## Roie55

sweetpolly said:


> Can I please get some help with authenticating this Paddington? I purchased it before I found this amazing forum! The bag looks good in some ways, but there are now glaring red flags since I've studied all your tips. I want to be able to return it if it's fake, so I would appreciate any and all help. I can also take addl pics once I have the bag in hand if necessary. Thanks in advance! Polly
> 
> Item name: Chloe Paddington Black Leather Bag
> Item number: 183763331134
> Seller ID: onlybonafide
> Item Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paddington-Black-Leather-Bag/183763331134?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I dont have enough photos to check. Need inside the handles, head stamp inside at a front facing angle, same with the name plate & both sides, front of padlock and underneath it. the stamp on the key, the underside of the zips.


----------



## Roie55

haljal said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I bought this bag at a carboot sale with a genuine Hobbs bag and a genuine Fossil bag, so i was wondering if this is a genuine Chloe bag? I really appreciate any help. The two other bags seemed from the style in the last 20 years or so and I'm aware that Chloe did not use the leather serial number id inside pre 2004 which this bag does not have. It smells of leather.


Compared these photos to a genuine one and i'm leaning towards fake.


----------



## jh100103

Hi, I have recently bought a Faye Mini Backpack online and would love to seek your help in checking its authenticity.
The blank authenticity card (without serial number/the code on the sticker) confuses me.

Thanks a ton for your time!!

Item name: Faye Mini Backpack (Black)


----------



## bagpleasehelpme

I just purchased this Faye. Has anyone seen this lattice style before? I’m worried it’s fake but it’s from a reputable company.


----------



## Katcaunanjuan

Hi,
What do you think of this bag? Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Karina404

I would be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this Chloe Faye bag.
It’s a recent purchase that was listed as 100% genuine but I have been caught out by this before!
Thank you in advance


----------



## Roie55

Valkieez said:


> Item Name: Chloe Faye Small
> 
> Hi,
> Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic? I am almost certain it is, but I want to be sure since this is my first chloe bag and I only have very little clue on how their bags should be.





jh100103 said:


> Hi, I have recently bought a Faye Mini Backpack online and would love to seek your help in checking its authenticity.
> The blank authenticity card (without serial number/the code on the sticker) confuses me.
> 
> Thanks a ton for your time!!
> 
> Item name: Faye Mini Backpack (Black)
> View attachment 4472176
> View attachment 4472177
> View attachment 4472178
> View attachment 4472186





bagpleasehelpme said:


> I just purchased this Faye. Has anyone seen this lattice style before? I’m worried it’s fake but it’s from a reputable company.





Katcaunanjuan said:


> Hi,
> What do you think of this bag? Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic? Thank you.





Karina404 said:


> View attachment 4495274
> View attachment 4495281
> View attachment 4495282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be really grateful if someone could help me authenticate this Chloe Faye bag.
> It’s a recent purchase that was listed as 100% genuine but I have been caught out by this before!
> Thank you in advance



As there isn't anyone to Authenticate the new styles i'd suggest a paid service. Many can go off photos and its about $20 well spent.


----------



## Hollie91999

Can someone, please authenticate. Chloe Paraty


----------



## Hollie91999

Please authenticate..paddington


----------



## Hollie91999

Paraty


----------



## Roie55

Hollie91999 said:


> Please authenticate..paddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496469


Need proper photos. Front on of the padlock stamp, also a tilt to see the keyhole bottom, the stamp on the key, the stamp inside, the stamps on both buckles at each end (both not too close so i can see if its under or on top), inside the handles, the SN tag not the hologram. Both side of the plate that padlock attaches to.


----------



## Hollie91999

Thank you for your response.  I ended up not getting the bags.  Not in the condition I wanted.


----------



## Hollie91999

Roie55 said:


> Need proper photos. Front on of the padlock stamp, also a tilt to see the keyhole bottom, the stamp on the key, the stamp inside, the stamps on both buckles at each end (both not too close so i can see if its under or on top), inside the handles, the SN tag not the hologram. Both side of the plate that padlock attaches to.


Thank you for your response.  I ended up not getting the bags.


----------



## elation

Hi,
Would anyone be able to help me authenticate this small Chloe Marcie satchel?
Seller: local Kijiji
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/city-of-toronto/small-chloe-marcie-satchel-bag/1446421894

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Newbie12

Hi,

Can someone recommend a good place to find authentic preloaded Chloe handbags please?

Thanks!


----------



## panday

*Hi there! Much appreciated if someone can authenticate this bag!  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: CHLOE' Mini "Chloé C" bag in brown leather*
*Item Number: 383076140592*
*Seller ID: anbark_76*
*Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHLOE-Mini-...140592?hash=item59311e0630:g:2pcAAOSwx2ddPhcO*


----------



## Roie55

Newbie12 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone recommend a good place to find authentic preloaded Chloe handbags please?
> Thanks!


Ann's fabulous finds
Yoogies closet
Fashionophile
Vestaire collective
Poshmark
there are heaps but not all have bags all the time - its a matter of bookmarking and checking every now and again.


----------



## MademoiselleW

Hi, 

Please could any of you kindly help me to authenticate this Chloé Roy bucket bag that I have just bought on eBay and received.

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...HWhoiltzso%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

The bag looks fine when I bought it but the problem is when I receive it, the dust bag and authenticity cards look nothing like those I have purchased from Net a porter and Selfridges. So I asked where did the seller source the bag. And I was kindly told that it was bought personally from Daikokuya in Tokyo, which seems to be authentic source since they are famous second hand branded stores in Japan. 

So I am in dilemma whether to return it or not because I feel a bit strange about some small part of the bags and largely because of the dust bags. Could anyone please help me to authenticate it? Thank you so much!


----------



## TCD89

Hi all,
I recently purchased this bag. I was hoping someone could provide a bit of information on it. It was purchased from the Government of Canada's surplus site and has been deemed authentic by an appraiser (seeing how it is the government they're obviously not allowed to sell fake designer items). When I got the bag I noticed the inside of the bag says "GYY Limited Edition of 100" instead of the regular Chloe branding. The bag also came with 6 gold detachable charms (2 happy faces, 3 lightening bolts and bunny figure) and the purse chain itself has special holes for the charms to be placed. Due to the item having been forfeited the dust bag and authentication card were not included.  I would appreciate any information! Thanks so much!!

https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...86729&str=&aco=1&sr=1&ltnf=1&lcn=486729&lct=L


----------



## Moe2019

Hi 
Could any please give advice on the authenticity of this bag? Many thanks xx 
 Type: Paddington 
Seller Id :doubs.vintage
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTI...rentrq:74482caa16c0a4b77cf3f194ffd3c230|iid:1


----------



## Roie55

Moe2019 said:


> Hi
> Could any please give advice on the authenticity of this bag? Many thanks xx
> Type: Paddington
> Seller Id :doubs.vintage
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIQUE-sac-a-main-CHLOE-Paddington-cuir-TBEG-vintage/113376309099?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5a3d2867c29a44e8a52881b4d3b9ef65&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=113376309099&itm=113376309099&pg=2481888&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:56dc02dc-ba50-11e9-a89b-74dbd1806459|parentrq:74482caa16c0a4b77cf3f194ffd3c230|iid:1


Fake


----------



## Niya

Someone help me authenticate this Marcie Chloe bag, many thanks


----------



## valeria16172730

Hi, I would like to buy this second-hand chloe faye but I don't know if it's authentic or not. Please could you give me your opinions, thanks


----------



## ployly888

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Chloe nil .please
thank you


----------



## ployly888

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Chloe Drew .please
thank you


----------



## Jennilea9777

Long shot with the terrible pics I have been given to work with, but, any immediate giveaway that this could be fake? Don't want to keep "pulling teeth" with this seller if it's clearly a fake. Seller confirmed the size is medium & doesn't know the official color, but describes it as a grey with greenish tint. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TanyaShopper

Hello, Purchased from PoshMark.ca. No dust bag or authenticity card included.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Hi All,

I've recently discovered the Faye, and I'm kind of obsessed! Would love some insight on the authenticity of this item:

Item Name: Medium Faye
Photos:


----------



## Mel_marvellous

Can you help me authenticate this Hudson bag? 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Item Name: Chloé Hudson small camel


----------



## Waterdrop

Hi,
I got these Sunglasses quiet cheap online. Can someone authenticate them, please? 

Thanks a million!


----------



## ployly888

Could anyone can tell this CHOLE  DREW is fake one or not? I just got this few days ago.please help


----------



## Mikki209

Could anyone help authenticate this chloe drew mini please? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Dr...922126?hash=item469bff7a0e:g:dVwAAOSwxktdWaq4


----------



## snowflake10

Hello, 

could you please help me authenticate this bag?
Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name: *Hudson Mini
*Item Number: *eBay article 401814001533
*Seller ID: *buddyandselly
*Link: *https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHLOE-Umhan...udson-Mini-Neu-Purse-Handtasche-/401814001533


----------



## Tia888

Can anyone
tell me if this Chloe bay bag is authentic or not?
I’ve looked online for this particular style, and they are usually do not have the side hoops for strap and they don’t have the bottom strap.
Also the pockets in the front they extend out when packed full but mine do not.
Thank you in advance


----------



## laurenwwheeler

Hi There,

I would love help verifying if this Chloe Marcie is authentic. I have already purchased it, but am thinking I may need to cancel. In the listing, there are a lot of photos but will attach more photos the seller sent separately. The bag comes with no auth card, duster bag, or hologram sticker. Her story seems plausible, but I am just not 100% confident. The leather seems very pebbled, and I have not heard of a hobo coming in chestnut color. Any help is appreciated! 

*Item Name: Large Marcie Hobo*
*Item Number: 08-13-63-65*
*Seller ID: kfrederic80*
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Marcie-Hobo-in-Chestnut-5d6bf459264a5534a38fe5c8*


----------



## krishnap1104

can someone help me with this bag? I want to know if this real.
https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-413966


----------



## love_my_handbags

Hi please help me authenticate this Faye Mini backpack:

*Item Name (if you know it): *Black Faye Mini Backpack
*Link (if available):* https://www.jomashop.com/chloe-s232heu-001-black.html
I bought it from Jomashop.

*Photos






*
My first worry is that there's no image on the website, but the model ID matches the bag I want XD
Second worry is that there was no hologram sticker on the authentication card, however there was one on the box the bag came in.
Third worry is that it's called "Black Beauty" on the tag

More photos in posts below.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## love_my_handbags

^ Continued from above post
More images due to the limit of 5 per post

*



*


----------



## love_my_handbags

^ Continued once more from above
*




*


----------



## Roie55

Tia888 said:


> Can anyone
> tell me if this Chloe bay bag is authentic or not?
> I’ve looked online for this particular style, and they are usually do not have the side hoops for strap and they don’t have the bottom strap.
> Also the pockets in the front they extend out when packed full but mine do not.
> Thank you in advance
> View attachment 4532167
> View attachment 4532168
> View attachment 4532169
> View attachment 4532170
> View attachment 4532171
> View attachment 4532172
> View attachment 4532173


there was a bag with long strap. I never owned one so cant be sure, this might help 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-about-bay.73436/


----------



## lydia_93

*Hello, can someone help me with this item?
Item Name: Chloé mini Faye backpack - Black*
*Item Number: 04175765-3*
*Seller ID: sara191919*
*Link: https://www.depop.com/products/sara191919-chloe-faye-mini-backpack-in/*


----------



## Tia888

Roie55 said:


> there was a bag with long strap. I never owned one so cant be sure, this might help
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-about-bay.73436/


Thank you


----------



## BetoClcnt

Hey guys,

Could you help me to identify if it is an original one? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## heidiandchloe

Please help me authentic this Marcie. Just received from Fashionphile and I am having doubts.


----------



## heidiandchloe

How long does it usually take to authenticate?


----------



## Roie55

krishnap1104 said:


> can someone help me with this bag? I want to know if this real.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-medium-faye-shoulder-bag-motty-grey-413966





love_my_handbags said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this Faye Mini backpack:
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Black Faye Mini Backpack
> *Link (if available):* https://www.jomashop.com/chloe-s232heu-001-black.html
> I bought it from Jomashop.
> Thank you in advance!





lydia_93 said:


> *Hello, can someone help me with this item?
> Item Name: Chloé mini Faye backpack - Black
> Item Number: 04175765-3
> Seller ID: sara191919
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/sara191919-chloe-faye-mini-backpack-in/*





BetoClcnt said:


> Hey guys,
> Could you help me to identify if it is an original one?
> Thanks a lot!





heidiandchloe said:


> Please help me authentic this Marcie. Just received from Fashionphile and I am having doubts.



There's no one to authenticate the new Chloe styles, from Marcie to now, You'll need to use a paid service, many will use pictures and are approx $20. I dont remember all the names but this one authenticate4u.com, use their facebook page to message them.
R


----------



## kickie9

*Item Name : Chloe Drew Mini 
Item # : 3s1032-H5I
Seller: Jillianrose5 via poshmark canada

These are my own photos. *

*Photos :

Thank you in advance everyone!*


----------



## ganda0815

Can you help me with this chloe paraty, bought it from a shop in manila. Is this authentic?


----------



## Smsi330

Hello, can you please helo authenticate this item? Thank you!


*Item Name*: Chloe Women’s Marcie Handbag Grain Leather Medium Color Tan

Item Number: 401848254817

Seller ID: bidgirl86

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401848254817


----------



## Roie55

kickie9 said:


> *Item Name : Chloe Drew Mini
> Item # : 3s1032-H5I
> Seller: Jillianrose5 via poshmark canada
> These are my own photos.
> Photos :
> Thank you in advance everyone!*





ganda0815 said:


> Can you help me with this chloe paraty, bought it from a shop in manila. Is this authentic?





Smsi330 said:


> Hello, can you please helo authenticate this item? Thank you!
> *Item Name*: Chloe Women’s Marcie Handbag Grain Leather Medium Color Tan
> Item Number: 401848254817
> Seller ID: bidgirl86
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401848254817



There's no one to authenticate the new Chloe styles, from Marcie to now, You'll need to use a paid service, many will use pictures and are approx $20. I dont remember all the names of the sites but this one authenticate4u.com, use their facebook page to message them.
R


----------



## Smsi330

Roie55 said:


> There's no one to authenticate the new Chloe styles, from Marcie to now, You'll need to use a paid service, many will use pictures and are approx $20. I dont remember all the names of the sites but this one authenticate4u.com, use their facebook page to message them.
> R


Thank you!


----------



## pra123x

Baglady2019 said:


> Hi,
> I recently saw this bag posted for sale by a consignment shop....but I'm not sure if it's real.  Can you let me know what you think?  Pictures are in the link.
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Medium Marcie Crossbody
> Link: https://www.myluxurycloset.com/collections/all/products/chloe-brown-leather-marcie-crossbody-bag-4
> 
> Thanks!


hey did u end up buying from them? I wanted to see if theyre a reliable site as well


----------



## FannieHo

May I know is this real ?


----------



## luxlust89

Hi friends,
Wondering if anyone can help authenticate this Faye? I've asked the seller for additional photos (including the datecode)
*Item Name: Faye (medium)
Item Number: 193237414546
Seller ID: jasv-sve-dkkhxjttlx 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/193237414546 *


----------



## Denvertick

Is this real? First time forum user and need help for a gift 

*Item Name: CHLOE Medium Marcie Leather Satchel NWOT $1990
Item Number: 124006934302
Seller ID: karieculbe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Medium-Marcie-Leather-Satchel-NWOT-1990/124006934302?epid=6026419561&hash=item1cdf63a71e:g:VxkAAOSwwRRd6l-1&LH_ItemCondition=1500*


----------



## Roie55

luxlust89 said:


> Hi friends,
> Wondering if anyone can help authenticate this Faye? I've asked the seller for additional photos (including the datecode)
> *Item Name: Faye (medium)
> Item Number: 193237414546
> Seller ID: jasv-sve-dkkhxjttlx
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/193237414546 *





Denvertick said:


> Is this real? First time forum user and need help for a gift
> 
> *Item Name: CHLOE Medium Marcie Leather Satchel NWOT $1990
> Item Number: 124006934302
> Seller ID: karieculbe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Medium-Marcie-Leather-Satchel-NWOT-1990/124006934302?epid=6026419561&hash=item1cdf63a71e:g:VxkAAOSwwRRd6l-1&LH_ItemCondition=1500*



There arent any authenticators for Chloe bags these days, you'll need to use a paid service.


----------



## MmeCoco

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate a Chloe Betty that I just received from eBay? I know that there aren't any authenticators for the new styles, but could someone help with a Betty from 2007?


----------



## Roie55

MmeCoco said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate a Chloe Betty that I just received from eBay? I know that there aren't any authenticators for the new styles, but could someone help with a Betty from 2007?


can you post pics please


----------



## MmeCoco

Roie55 said:


> can you post pics please


Hi, here are some photos - please let me know if you require different shots.
Love to hear any help or advice you can give me. I have a few Chloe bags from this era and it seems to fit in with the others in terms of quality, similar lining and hardware, etc. But I've never seen a Betty IRL before, so I can't be sure. My biggest concern is the grained leather, as most of the Bettys (Betties?!?) I've seen online are smooth, washed leather. Do you know if later models came in a grained leather?
Many thanks again!


----------



## fayden

Item Name- CHLOE Paddington Blue Leather Baguette Handbag

Item Number- 183593458907


Seller- ahl918

Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Padd...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

It's been awhile since I've had my authentic Paddington. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nnorthin

Hello, can you help me authenticate before pulling the trigger on a Chloe Paraty (Medium) bag in Anemone Pink, listing on eBay is here: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Para...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Seller sent me the attached additional pictures I requested, really appreciate your help!


----------



## Roie55

fayden said:


> Item Name- CHLOE Paddington Blue Leather Baguette Handbag
> 
> Item Number- 183593458907
> 
> 
> Seller- ahl918
> 
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paddington-Blue-Leather-Baguette-Handbag/183593458907?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> It's been awhile since I've had my authentic Paddington. Thanks in advance!


The paddingtons were copied so much we need to be anal with images. I cant see the details i need. I need both sides of the plate engraving to be upright / straight and clear, the engraving on the side buckles (straight) the underside of the padlock, engraving on the key. SN i cant see it - pic too small, pic of the zipper head - does it have a stamp.
While you wait for sellers extra pics check this thread - i think that blue was an 05 or 06, "bleu nuit", does the SN match the right year


----------



## fayden

Roie55 said:


> The paddingtons were copied so much we need to be anal with images. I cant see the details i need. I need both sides of the plate engraving to be upright / straight and clear, the engraving on the side buckles (straight) the underside of the padlock, engraving on the key. SN i cant see it - pic too small, pic of the zipper head - does it have a stamp.
> While you wait for sellers extra pics check this thread - i think that blue was an 05 or 06, "bleu nuit", does the SN match the right year



Thank you so much, I received more photos. Let me know if you need more!


----------



## VeroDactyl

Hi! I'd greatly appreciate any help with this! I got this off of ThredUp thinking that the emblem and stitching were from wear & tear (it's true about the emblem... it was broken in half and wonky, so I'm currently trying to straighten it). I had purchased two Coaches in the past from them and had no issues being able to tell that they were authentic. Holy moly, when I received this one, the stitching is pretty horrendous on the front and left/right sides of the back. It could be just me, though, thinking way too much about the lining.

Thanks everyone!

*Item Name (if you know it): 30402 Madison Mini Christie Carryall*


----------



## VeroDactyl

Oh jeez, I thought I clicked the Coach link. Ugh, sorry!


----------



## Daniellemonogram

Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag for me. And can you tell from which year the bag is?Thank you very much!


----------



## sianii11

fayden said:


> Item Name- CHLOE Paddington Blue Leather Baguette Handbag
> 
> Item Number- 183593458907
> 
> 
> Seller- ahl918
> 
> Link - https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Paddington-Blue-Leather-Baguette-Handbag/183593458907?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> It's been awhile since I've had my authentic Paddington. Thanks in advance!



Hey, longtime Chloe lover here, I’ve been away for a few years but this bleu nuit is an authentic autumn 05 and in great nick!


----------



## sianii11

Denvertick said:


> Is this real? First time forum user and need help for a gift
> 
> *Item Name: CHLOE Medium Marcie Leather Satchel NWOT $1990
> Item Number: 124006934302
> Seller ID: karieculbe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Medium-Marcie-Leather-Satchel-NWOT-1990/124006934302?epid=6026419561&hash=item1cdf63a71e:g:VxkAAOSwwRRd6l-1&LH_ItemCondition=1500*


Hello, I’m assuming the deadline for your gift has passed! In case you’re looking at the relisted item, in general this looks good - for absolute certainty ask the seller for a pic of both sides of the date tag in the inside pocket and the dustbag + both sides of the hangtags and authentication card (if they are included) .


----------



## fayden

sianii11 said:


> Hey, longtime Chloe lover here, I’ve been away for a few years but this bleu nuit is an authentic autumn 05 and in great nick!



Thanks so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## sianii11

MmeCoco said:


> Hi, here are some photos - please let me know if you require different shots.
> Love to hear any help or advice you can give me. I have a few Chloe bags from this era and it seems to fit in with the others in terms of quality, similar lining and hardware, etc. But I've never seen a Betty IRL before, so I can't be sure. My biggest concern is the grained leather, as most of the Bettys (Betties?!?) I've seen online are smooth, washed leather. Do you know if later models came in a grained leather?
> Many thanks again!
> View attachment 4616982
> View attachment 4616983
> View attachment 4616984
> View attachment 4616985
> View attachment 4616986
> View attachment 4616987
> View attachment 4616988
> View attachment 4616989
> View attachment 4616991
> View attachment 4616993


Hello, from the posted pics your Betty looks ok - from memory the leather type changed in late 2006 which is why it looks a bit different to earlier iterations. I assume you don’t have the hangtags? They would be useful if you do. I would also wait for a second opinion from @Roie55


----------



## sianii11

fayden said:


> Thanks so much! Happy New Year!


Welcome! And happy new year to you too!


----------



## Lindsay4941

Hi I just purchased this from Poshmark and i am getting worried about being authentic. Can anyone help? I am a new member tried to follow the rules sorry if I didn’t do it right!


----------



## Roie55

fayden said:


> Thank you so much, I received more photos. Let me know if you need more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620481
> View attachment 4620482
> View attachment 4620483
> View attachment 4620484
> View attachment 4620485
> View attachment 4620486
> View attachment 4620487
> View attachment 4620488


Agree with Sianii - these pics look good.


----------



## Roie55

MmeCoco said:


> Hi, here are some photos - please let me know if you require different shots.
> Love to hear any help or advice you can give me. I have a few Chloe bags from this era and it seems to fit in with the others in terms of quality, similar lining and hardware, etc. But I've never seen a Betty IRL before, so I can't be sure. My biggest concern is the grained leather, as most of the Bettys (Betties?!?) I've seen online are smooth, washed leather. Do you know if later models came in a grained leather?
> Many thanks again!
> View attachment 4616982
> View attachment 4616983
> View attachment 4616984
> View attachment 4616985
> View attachment 4616986
> View attachment 4616987
> View attachment 4616988
> View attachment 4616989
> View attachment 4616991
> View attachment 4616993


Looks good - my large chocolate betty has the same leather. thanks @sianii11


----------



## Meislivia

Hi... 
Can somebody help me... I used this bag for over two years and when i'm about to sell it.. someone said the bag is fake.. could you help me.. sorry if my english not good.. i'm from asia
Here are the link
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ly3mdowt3d0xz8k/AADB8zBER3Cn38OBLugoMNABa

Thank you all for your help


----------



## styleformiles

would be eternally grateful if someone could authenticate these susanna boots from tradesy. this looks too good to be true, but looks real to me. THANK YOU!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-sus...-size-eu-35-approx-us-5-regular-m-b/26433713/


----------



## MmeCoco

sianii11 said:


> Hello, from the posted pics your Betty looks ok - from memory the leather type changed in late 2006 which is why it looks a bit different to earlier iterations. I assume you don’t have the hangtags? They would be useful if you do. I would also wait for a second opinion from @Roie55


Thank you so much for your help - I don't have the hangtags I'm afraid, but glad it looks ok. Happy new year to you!!


----------



## MmeCoco

Roie55 said:


> Looks good - my large chocolate betty has the same leather. thanks @sianii11


Thank you both for your advice - so grateful!! Best wishes for the new year!!


----------



## realityspace

Hello,
Any thoughts will be helpful.  Thank you!
Edith double pocket satchel with shoulder strap, I think.
Color name not known.
I cannot find a leather tab with a date or serial number.


----------



## Roie55

Meislivia said:


> Hi...
> Can somebody help me... I used this bag for over two years and when i'm about to sell it.. someone said the bag is fake.. could you help me.. sorry if my english not good.. i'm from asia
> Here are the link
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ly3mdowt3d0xz8k/AADB8zBER3Cn38OBLugoMNABa
> 
> Thank you all for your help


you'll need to use a paid service for this one.


----------



## realityspace

Hello,
Will you please help me authenticate this Chloé bag?  
Name:  Edith double pocket satchel
I do not have an item number or color name
I haven’t found the tag with serial number or date stamp.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Joannadd

Hi guys need some help please i picked up this bag in the charity shop for a £1 it’s in really good condition and really well made  a little too well made the only thing is I can’t find it on the internet or the authentication code in the bag I have had a good look this bag stinks to high heaven of leather it’s overpowering after 10 minutes the stitching is consistent and fluent  and neat inside and has the mobile phone pocket  with a trim over pocket  the only numbers I could find was on the two-snappers you use  to close the bag . Can anyone  give me any help on this I have attached some pics  thanks


----------



## Anabanana27

CHLOÉ
SB33025A Crosta Taupe 7A4

Item name : See by Chloe, Eddie ankle boots

Link https://www.epantofi.ro/botine-see-by-chloe-sb33025a-crosta-taupe-7a4.html

Hello,
Could anyone help me with these boots, please? Fake or real? 216€ on sale


----------



## sianii11

realityspace said:


> Hello,
> Will you please help me authenticate this Chloé bag?
> Name:  Edith double pocket satchel
> I do not have an item number or color name
> I haven’t found the tag with serial number or date stamp.
> Thanks so much!



hello and welcome! Can you confirm you mean there is no leather tag attached in the inside zip pocket? Or do you mean you don’t have the hangtags?


----------



## sianii11

Anabanana27 said:


> CHLOÉ
> SB33025A Crosta Taupe 7A4
> 
> Item name : See by Chloe, Eddie ankle boots
> 
> Link https://www.epantofi.ro/botine-see-by-chloe-sb33025a-crosta-taupe-7a4.html
> 
> Hello,
> Could anyone help me with these boots, please? Fake or real? 216€ on sale



hello, the boots in the pictures are authentic. Whether the website is authentic and that is what you’ll receive, I have no idea. It looks like they are regular designer stockists - I would do your research on the company and find reviews from other buyers.


----------



## sianii11

styleformiles said:


> would be eternally grateful if someone could authenticate these susanna boots from tradesy. this looks too good to be true, but looks real to me. THANK YOU!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-sus...-size-eu-35-approx-us-5-regular-m-b/26433713/




Hello, sorry no these are fake!


----------



## realityspace

sianii11 said:


> hello and welcome! Can you confirm you mean there is no leather tag attached in the inside zip pocket? Or do you mean you don’t have the hangtags?


Hello and thanks for your message!  The bag doesn’t seem to have a leather date tag sewn in.  I think it’s fake, because of the missing tag, and the oval shaped leather around the inside zip pocket isn’t cut perfectly round.  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## styleformiles

sianii11 said:


> Hello, sorry no these are fake!


THANK YOU! if i could impose a bit further on your kindness...i'm curious how you could tell!


----------



## styleformiles

okay - the next pair of susanna boots i have been eyeing. these look much more promising, but would be more comfortable with a purseblog forum opinion  
https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clo...tud-trio-buckle-ankle-boot-eu35/id-v_8306051/


----------



## Anabanana27

sianii11 said:


> hello, the boots in the pictures are authentic. Whether the website is authentic and that is what you’ll receive, I have no idea. It looks like they are regular designer stockists - I would do your research on the company and find reviews from other buyers.


Hey! Thanks so much for the quick answer. I will leave some real photos. They look real to me, but I would appreciate your opinion!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Joannadd

Hi guys need some help please i picked up this bag in the charity shop for a £1 it’s in really good condition and really well made a little too well made the only thing is I can’t find it on the internet or the authentication code in the bag I have had a good look this bag stinks to high heaven of leather it’s overpowering after 10 minutes the stitching is consistent and fluent and neat inside and has the mobile phone pocket with a trim over pocket the only numbers I could find was on the two-snappers you use to close the bag . Can anyone give me any help on this I have attached some pics thanks


----------



## Daniellemonogram

Daniellemonogram said:


> View attachment 4625124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Chloe Drew bag for me. And can you tell from which year the bag is?Thank you very much!


----------



## sianii11

realityspace said:


> Hello and thanks for your message!  The bag doesn’t seem to have a leather date tag sewn in.  I think it’s fake, because of the missing tag, and the oval shaped leather around the inside zip pocket isn’t cut perfectly round.  What do you think?  Thanks!



hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.


----------



## sianii11

styleformiles said:


> THANK YOU! if i could impose a bit further on your kindness...i'm curious how you could tell!



hello again! We tend not to give too much detail to avoid helping the fakers  but the leather, the structure, the shape and some of the detailing are all off on those first ones.


----------



## sianii11

styleformiles said:


> okay - the next pair of susanna boots i have been eyeing. these look much more promising, but would be more comfortable with a purseblog forum opinion
> https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clo...tud-trio-buckle-ankle-boot-eu35/id-v_8306051/



much better - these look ok to me. I’m not sure if anyone else is around but always best to wait for a second opinion. I’m not familiar with the website but if you get them, you can go ahead and post more pics when they turn up to make sure they’ve sent the ones in the pics!


----------



## sianii11

Anabanana27 said:


> Hey! Thanks so much for the quick answer. I will leave some real photos. They look real to me, but I would appreciate your opinion!
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636324
> View attachment 4636326
> View attachment 4636329
> View attachment 4636332
> View attachment 4636334
> View attachment 4636335
> View attachment 4636336



no worries! Yes, these look fine to me. As always, best to get a second opinion but if you’re happy that the website you bought them from is legitimate, you should be fine


----------



## sianii11

Joannadd said:


> Hi guys need some help please i picked up this bag in the charity shop for a £1 it’s in really good condition and really well made a little too well made the only thing is I can’t find it on the internet or the authentication code in the bag I have had a good look this bag stinks to high heaven of leather it’s overpowering after 10 minutes the stitching is consistent and fluent and neat inside and has the mobile phone pocket with a trim over pocket the only numbers I could find was on the two-snappers you use to close the bag . Can anyone give me any help on this I have attached some pics thanks



hello, sorry I missed this first time round. I’m not familiar with this style I’m afraid. It’s possible it’s pre-2005, in which case the usual details we’d look to authenticate get a little thrown out. I don’t particularly like the heat stamp or the screws but without knowing more about it, I wouldn’t be able to give an accurate answer, apologies. I’m not sure which paid services are still around but there might be one that can help you. @Roie55 who does everyone use these days? It’s been a while!


----------



## Anabanana27

sianii11 said:


> no worries! Yes, these look fine to me. As always, best to get a second opinion but if you’re happy that the website you bought them from is legitimate, you should be fine


Thank you for your help! They seem fine to me also and I would hate to help the fake market. I had some doubts because I did my research in advance about the site and there were different opinions regarding the authenticity of some of the products.
Once again, thank you for your time!


----------



## sianii11

@Daniellemonogram  hello, from the photos uploaded previously, this Drew doesn’t look right to me. BUT, can you please supply the same pics taken in natural daylight for a better view - leather, brass detailing and other things can look all kinds of fake under artificial light, so I’d like to double check!


----------



## sianii11

Anabanana27 said:


> Thank you for your help! They seem fine to me also and I would hate to help the fake market. I had some doubts because I did my research in advance about the site and there were different opinions regarding the authenticity of some of the products.
> Once again, thank you for your time!



does the website translate into English? I couldn’t find it! If you can direct me I’d be happy to take a look at them more closely. If you have any doubts at all you should contact them and ask them to give reassurance on their official supply status.


----------



## Anabanana27

sianii11 said:


> does the website translate into English? I couldn’t find it! If you can direct me I’d be happy to take a look at them more closely. If you have any doubts at all you should contact them and ask them to give reassurance on their official supply status.


Actually, it does have multiple versions, down below it has a little flag and it shows all the connected sites. This is the version for english https://www.efootwear.eu/see_by_chloe.html?q=see+by+chloe


----------



## realityspace

sianii11 said:


> hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.





sianii11 said:


> hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.


Hello, I took these photos inside tonight.  I can post daylight photos tomorrow if you still need them.  Note the left side of the oval leather: stitching not even at the edges, and the leather cut isn't smooth around the edges.  Thanks again!


sianii11 said:


> hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.





sianii11 said:


> hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.


----------



## realityspace

sianii11 said:


> hey! The missing date tag isn’t an indicator on its own, there were a few bags that slipped through the net without one - acknowledged by Chloe. Can you take a fuller picture in natural daylight of the uneven inside oval leather you mentioned? Just want to see it in more detail. If you could get it as flat as possible (also make sure the heatstamp is visible in full again). There are 2 things that lead me to believe this bag could be ok 1) this particular Edith style wasn’t that popular and therefore didn’t get replicated as much, 2) the stitching - I cant recall seeing such accurate stitching on a fake, it’s very hard to pull off.


Hello, I thought I posted this earlier, but couldn’t find it.  Hopefully this isn’t a duplicate.  Here are two photos.  Note the left side where the stitching isn’t even along the edge, and the leather isn’t cut perfectly smooth.  Overall, the bag’s leather feels luxurious and the stitching is even.  If you still need daylight photos let me know.  Thanks again!


----------



## Daniellemonogram

Hello, thank you! These fotos where made in daylight. I hope these will help you





sianii11 said:


> @Daniellemonogram  hello, from the photos uploaded previously, this Drew doesn’t look right to me. BUT, can you please supply the same pics taken in natural daylight for a better view - leather, brass detailing and other things can look all kinds of fake under artificial light, so I’d like to double check!


----------



## sianii11

realityspace said:


> Hello, I thought I posted this earlier, but couldn’t find it.  Hopefully this isn’t a duplicate.  Here are two photos.  Note the left side where the stitching isn’t even along the edge, and the leather isn’t cut perfectly smooth.  Overall, the bag’s leather feels luxurious and the stitching is even.  If you still need daylight photos let me know.  Thanks again!



hello again - so along with the missing date tags there were also some known slight quality issues in this era - the inner oval panel and stitching could again be due to this. They are not so far off to say they are definitely due to being a replica. And the outer stitching is on point. Based on all the images you’ve posted I’m still inclined to say this one is ok - Edith is one of my favourite styles, I own and have loved and let go many of them! If it is fake it is one of the very best I’ve seen. I can’t be 100% definitive without seeing it in person so I would definitely recommend getting a second opinion. Sorry I can’t be more help!


----------



## sianii11

Daniellemonogram said:


> View attachment 4636783
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you! These fotos where made in daylight. I hope these will help you



hello - much better! A lot of this looks good. However, I’m not familiar with the date tag style as it is suggesting it’s very recent (2018) and I’m an old school kinda girl  and I haven’t seen too many fake Drews so I’m not sure how close they’re getting. Therefore I’m afraid I will not be able to give you a firm yes and I would recommend seeking a second opinion. I’m not sure which paid authentication services are most popular these days, you will probably find some validated suggestions if you search the forum. Sorry I can’t be more help!


----------



## Daniellemonogram

sianii11 said:


> hello - much better! A lot of this looks good. However, I’m not familiar with the date tag style as it is suggesting it’s very recent (2018) and I’m an old school kinda girl  and I haven’t seen too many fake Drews so I’m not sure how close they’re getting. Therefore I’m afraid I will not be able to give you a firm yes and I would recommend seeking a second opinion. I’m not sure which paid authentication services are most popular these days, you will probably find some validated suggestions if you search the forum. Sorry I can’t be more help!




Thank you for your help!


----------



## realityspace

sianii11 said:


> hello again - so along with the missing date tags there were also some known slight quality issues in this era - the inner oval panel and stitching could again be due to this. They are not so far off to say they are definitely due to being a replica. And the outer stitching is on point. Based on all the images you’ve posted I’m still inclined to say this one is ok - Edith is one of my favourite styles, I own and have loved and let go many of them! If it is fake it is one of the very best I’ve seen. I can’t be 100% definitive without seeing it in person so I would definitely recommend getting a second opinion. Sorry I can’t be more help!


That helps a lot, thank you!


----------



## styleformiles

sianii11 said:


> no worries! Yes, these look fine to me. As always, best to get a second opinion but if you’re happy that the website you bought them from is legitimate, you should be fine


THANK YOU! and totally understand about not revealing your methods - that makes total sense!! you are the best


----------



## styleformiles

sianii11 said:


> much better - these look ok to me. I’m not sure if anyone else is around but always best to wait for a second opinion. I’m not familiar with the website but if you get them, you can go ahead and post more pics when they turn up to make sure they’ve sent the ones in the pics!


ps i do trust the website!! they usually sell high-end furniture, and i trust them to rigorous authentication


----------



## realityspace

sianii11 said:


> hello again - so along with the missing date tags there were also some known slight quality issues in this era - the inner oval panel and stitching could again be due to this. They are not so far off to say they are definitely due to being a replica. And the outer stitching is on point. Based on all the images you’ve posted I’m still inclined to say this one is ok - Edith is one of my favourite styles, I own and have loved and let go many of them! If it is fake it is one of the very best I’ve seen. I can’t be 100% definitive without seeing it in person so I would definitely recommend getting a second opinion. Sorry I can’t be more help!


Hi!  Do you happen to know the color name for the leather?  It’s a buff color with a soft yellow cast.  I’ve submitted the bag to an authentication service as you suggested.  I can let you know the outcome, if you’d like.  Thanks!


----------



## Mermaid-April

Pls help me, it has no ID inside and the seller says it’s from a serious store? Is it really “real”?
Thank you!!!


----------



## avocados4lyfee

Hi!
Please authenticate this Chloe bag for me. I believe it is real, but just wanted to double check. I bought it from a store who said it was authentic. I believe it is the Paddington Satchel, but I am unsure of the size (if you happen to know, please let me know). It was did not come with a key because it was lost. Thank you so much in advance. I tried to take the best pictures possible... thanks again!


----------



## avocados4lyfee

avocados4lyfee said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this Chloe bag for me. I believe it is real, but just wanted to double check. I bought it from a store who said it was authentic. I believe it is the Paddington Satchel, but I am unsure of the size (if you happen to know, please let me know). It was did not come with a key because it was lost. Thank you so much in advance. I tried to take the best pictures possible... thanks again!


Extra picture I forgot to add...sorry! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## belle_91

Hi,  Can someone authenticate this Chloe Owen Medium flap bag?  I've read about fashionphile selling fakes and am very worried about that! Thanks!


*Item Name:Chloe Medium Owen flap bag motty grey*
*Item Number: 460670*
*Seller ID: fashionphile*
*Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-owen-flap-bag-motty-grey-460670*


----------



## Rocky13

Hi,
I just bought this as a birthday present for my wife: 
https://leprix.com/shop/chloe/satchels/chloe-marcie-braided-satchel-leather-medium1
After purchasing, I read on another website that Chloe only uses straight stitching. In these photos there are diagonal stitching. Can someone authenticate using the photos from the website. 

If it is fake, has anyone bought through LePrix and have to contact customer service?

Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Joannadd said:


> Hi guys need some help please i picked up this bag in the charity shop for a £1 it’s in really good condition and really well made a little too well made the only thing is I can’t find it on the internet or the authentication code in the bag I have had a good look this bag stinks to high heaven of leather it’s overpowering after 10 minutes the stitching is consistent and fluent and neat inside and has the mobile phone pocket with a trim over pocket the only numbers I could find was on the two-snappers you use to close the bag . Can anyone give me any help on this I have attached some pics thanks



hi, this bag is not a style i have seen before, im leaning towards it being a hybrid copy of various styles, the gemma, the victoria, maybe some other designers too. That inside heatstamp is awful. The leather overall looks very smooth and almost shiny, not a Chloe thing that i'm aware of. The black 'wax' sealant on the inner tag, also very messy. Would be worth trying the paid services - these ones have experts that know the older styles, they are best contacted on facebook. 'authenticate4u.com'  ( @sianii11 )
good luck


----------



## Roie55

avocados4lyfee said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this Chloe bag for me. I believe it is real, but just wanted to double check. I bought it from a store who said it was authentic. I believe it is the Paddington Satchel, but I am unsure of the size (if you happen to know, please let me know). It was did not come with a key because it was lost. Thank you so much in advance. I tried to take the best pictures possible... thanks again!


Hi, its difficult to check as all the photos are upside down (text stamps etc) if you can flip them around and make sure they are in focus. The photo of the side buckles makes the bag look fake as its a skewed font. I need the underside of the padlock as well as the inner handles (inside the scoop).
The size is the regular and it could be a brun colour. Just need those extra photos and others right side up and in focus.


----------



## belle_91

*Can anyone authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Chloe medium marcie satchel clay*
*Item Number: 442130*
*Seller ID: fashionphile*
*Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-clay-442130*


----------



## Roie55

belle_91 said:


> Hi,  Can someone authenticate this Chloe Owen Medium flap bag?  I've read about fashionphile selling fakes and am very worried about that! Thanks!
> *Item Name:Chloe Medium Owen flap bag motty grey
> Item Number: 460670
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-owen-flap-bag-motty-grey-460670*



Dont know anything about this line, you may need to use a paid service.


----------



## Roie55

belle_91 said:


> *Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Chloe medium marcie satchel clay
> Item Number: 442130
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-clay-442130*


check with a paid service


----------



## thisis4myshopping

Can anyone authenticate this bag? This is my first Chloe ever, so I am not that familiar with the brand. It did not come with a dust bag as well, so I'm a little weary. 
*Item Name: CHLOE FAYE SUEDE BACKPACK*
*Link (if available):* I bought it at SAKS OFF THE 5TH. 
*Photos:



*


----------



## MerryBee

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: Chloe Nile bag (small)
Item number: 153799161093
Seller ID: yjchu1326
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153799161093


----------



## Ciela

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? thanks in advance:

Chloe Marcie Brown
number: 293440095277
seller: japan_monoshare
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Hand...095277?hash=item445264842d:g:xM4AAOSwURheKlOU


----------



## sianii11

thisis4myshopping said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag? This is my first Chloe ever, so I am not that familiar with the brand. It did not come with a dust bag as well, so I'm a little weary.
> *Item Name: CHLOE FAYE SUEDE BACKPACK
> Link (if available):* I bought it at SAKS OFF THE 5TH.
> *Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hello, Saks are an authorised stockist and the pics you have posted confirm as authentic, you’re good


----------



## sianii11

MerryBee said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Chloe Nile bag (small)
> Item number: 153799161093
> Seller ID: yjchu1326
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153799161093


Did you buy this? It is not authentic.


----------



## sianii11

Ciela said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? thanks in advance:
> 
> Chloe Marcie Brown
> number: 293440095277
> seller: japan_monoshare
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Hand...095277?hash=item445264842d:g:xM4AAOSwURheKlOU


Hello, did you buy this? Looks good, would like a few more details to confirm so come back if you did get it. The inner stamp is a bit wonky but not enough to cause concern.


----------



## sianii11

belle_91 said:


> *Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Chloe medium marcie satchel clay
> Item Number: 442130
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-medium-marcie-satchel-clay-442130*


Hey, this one looks good to me. You should still get a second opinion if you can  Fashionphile are traditionally a reliable reseller, occasionally things can slip through the net but generally I would feel comfortable buying from there (and returning if I had any concerns about the authenticity once it arrived.) You can always post again if you get it to confirm.


----------



## alymcd

Can anyone authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
Item name: Chloe Marcie Bag (Small)


----------



## alymcd

alymcd said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> Item name: Chloe Marcie Bag (Small)


Some I didn't do the report correctly.  Also somehow the main photo didn't attach.  Also, I need to accept this purse by tomorrow so any help would be great!

Item Name (if you know it):Chloe Marcie Bag (Small)
Link (if available): https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Marcie-Shoulder-Bag-Small-5e358d7921cd0adf0c42c082
Seller: Poshmark
Who took the pictures: Myself
History of the bag: Purchased from Poshmark, Seller purchased from Neiman Marcus
Comments:  Need to accept this purchase tomorrow.  Thank you!!!


----------



## karolinafrommar

Hello! Would anyone be able to authenticate this bag for me? I have bought it in one of London's vintage shops and still have a few days to return it, that is why I would love to know if it's fake. Thank you for your help!

Item
Name: Chloe Drew
Photos:


----------



## Roie55

karolinafrommar said:


> Hello! Would anyone be able to authenticate this bag for me? I have bought it in one of London's vintage shops and still have a few days to return it, that is why I would love to know if it's fake. Thank you for your help!Name: Chloe Drew





alymcd said:


> Some I didn't do the report correctly.  Also somehow the main photo didn't attach.  Also, I need to accept this purse by tomorrow so any help would be great!
> History of the bag: Purchased from Poshmark, Seller purchased from Neiman Marcus
> Comments:  Need to accept this purchase tomorrow.  Thank you!!!


Please use a paid service
thanks


----------



## blavery02

Hi recently bought this Paraty Bag and am not sure if it's authentic. Do they ever have a 10 digit serial number? And does the inside Chloe tag ever jsut say chloe or always has made in Italy under it?  I attached a couple pics and this is the link to the listing. Trying to decide if I should return so any help ASAP is greatly appreciated! Thank you!!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/312989501560


----------



## Livxx

Hey can anyone help me with the authentication of this bag? 

Model: Chloe Faye Bag
Who took the pictures: The Seller
Seller: European Version of Poshmark
Thanks in advance


----------



## CristinaPower1628

Hi I bought a chloe faye Mini  mott greyoff gumtree and was told it was bought at net a porter and she sent me the summary order of it .. but inside the bag at the back of card slots there’s no serial tabs .. is this still authentic even though without serials


----------



## CristinaPower1628

Here’s the photos thank you


----------



## CristinaPower1628

Sorry my bad. I doubt it coz I got it off gumtree but it actually have serials but it’s not at the back it’s stamp in front card slot thanks


----------



## Angielove410

Please authenticate this Medium Chloe Lexa in Black bought from Fashionphile about a week ago:
Link https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-calfskin-medium-lexa-shoulder-bag-black-421777
Below are pics that I took myself
The inside pocket says made in Italy while the tag that goes with it says made in Spain?? Is this fashionphile putting a different tag by mistake or is this bag a fake altogether? I just can't make sense of the discrepancy. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Roie55

blavery02 said:


> Hi recently bought this Paraty Bag and am not sure if it's authentic. Do they ever have a 10 digit serial number? And does the inside Chloe tag ever jsut say chloe or always has made in Italy under it?  I attached a couple pics and this is the link to the listing. Trying to decide if I should return so any help ASAP is greatly appreciated! Thank you!!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/312989501560





CristinaPower1628 said:


> Hi I bought a chloe faye Mini  mott greyoff gumtree and was told it was bought at net a porter and she sent me the summary order of it .. but inside the bag at the back of card slots there’s no serial tabs .. is this still authentic even though without serials





Angielove410 said:


> Please authenticate this Medium Chloe Lexa in Black bought from Fashionphile about a week ago:
> Link https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-grained-lambskin-calfskin-medium-lexa-shoulder-bag-black-421777
> Below are pics that I took myself
> The inside pocket says made in Italy while the tag that goes with it says made in Spain?? Is this fashionphile putting a different tag by mistake or is this bag a fake altogether? I just can't make sense of the discrepancy. Thanks a bunch!



You'll need to use a paid service for authentication of these items, thank you, R


----------



## charchar30

I’m looking for some help authenticating this handbag. I believe it is a large Chloe Marcie satchel, but it has a raw edge in the exterior and doesn’t have the glaze like newer styles. No hologram inside, and I don’t have a dust bag or any other documentation. I am unsure of the color name, but it’s a very warm orange brown tone. I did some research and did find what seemed to be was info that the first rounds of this bag when it first released actually did have the raw edge and then they changed that and starting sealing them later in the year. It also doesn’t have the second interior pocket which I believe was missing from the first run bags as well. Just trying to figure out if this is the real deal or a fake. I’ve attached photos if anyone can help verify if this bag is authentic or not or how I could go about finding out for sure. I’m at a loss at the best way to authenticate. Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## gettinglippy

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this chloe bag?

Item name 
Auth CHLOE Marcie 2way Shoulder Bag Hand Bag Gray Leather Gold 3S0860 V-1648

Item number
174201519344

Seller ID
Camelliaorganizationbrand7

Website link
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174201519344

Thank you from New Zealand!


----------



## Inkmster

Is it possible that a paraty would have 7 digit code? Help pls! X


----------



## kuppusamy

Is this authentic?

https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-marcie-medium-pink-leather-satchel/26607690/


----------



## posesqueen

Could someone please assist in authenticating this Chloe Paddington, please? It's my first Chloe. I'm awaiting paid authentication, but they often take up to a week and I'd like to use my bag sooner rather than later!
Item Name- CHLOE Paddington
Item Number- NA
Seller - TheRealReal
Link - https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-paddington-handle-bag-6xjfo

Photo gallery

In an effort to use the highest resolution photos, they were to large to post here. I hope the photo gallery is acceptable!


----------



## Sandyquezada

I need help authenticating this marcie, I'm 90% sure this is a fake mainly because of the hardware screws and the YIK FUNG snaps. Please help.


----------



## Roie55

posesqueen said:


> Could someone please assist in authenticating this Chloe Paddington, please? It's my first Chloe. I'm awaiting paid authentication, but they often take up to a week and I'd like to use my bag sooner rather than later!
> Item Name- CHLOE Paddington
> Item Number- NA
> Seller - TheRealReal
> Link - https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/chloe-paddington-handle-bag-6xjfo
> 
> Photo gallery
> 
> In an effort to use the highest resolution photos, they were to large to post here. I hope the photo gallery is acceptable!


DId you buy that one? let us know - we can authenticate when you get it. None of the photos in the site were usable to authenticate - no details that i needed to see.


----------



## Roie55

Sandyquezada said:


> I need help authenticating this marcie, I'm 90% sure this is a fake mainly because of the hardware screws and the YIK FUNG snaps. Please help.


compared to mine (- large, double handles but no strap), yours looks like a fake. Its a number of details that look wrong not just one or two. Fairly confident its a fake.


----------



## posesqueen

Roie55 said:


> DId you buy that one? let us know - we can authenticate when you get it. None of the photos in the site where usable to authenticate - no details that i needed to see.


Yes - the photo gallery has the links to the pictures I took. They were too large to upload here.


----------



## Roie55

kuppusamy said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/chloe-marcie-medium-pink-leather-satchel/26607690/


Cant see any of the details on this site - would need to see photos of close up shots.


----------



## Roie55

Inkmster said:


> Is it possible that a paraty would have 7 digit code? Help pls! X


i'm not a paraty expert, you would need to check with a paid service. But the whole bag would need authentication, just a tag is not enough to go by.


----------



## posesqueen

posesqueen said:


> Yes - the photo gallery has the links to the pictures I took. They were too large to upload here.


Dang no matter what I try to do, it keeps saying the files are too large to upload - I have no idea what the max size is on here but it's rejecting like 1 mb files. All the files are in the photo gallery here.


----------



## Krystalball

I bought this bag on a whim on ebay. It was a good deal so I’m nervous it’s a fake.
It’s a black small Faye


----------



## Chloe_milo

Hello everyone. Could I please get some assistance with this Chloe? I believe it to be the Marcie medium shoulder handbag. I have issues that it might not be authentic because the front flap is missing the 2 gold hardware pieces on the front flap.

I found the Marcie crossbody with the long strap and no gold hardware on the front. I have scoured google and consignment stores for hours and can’t seem to find the 2 strap black without hardware.

Serial # is 031163
Made in Italy. YKK zippers. Hologram is intact and matches the authentication card. Came with dust bag. Stitching is straight. No glue and the zipper is straight and no issue. If you need more info, let me know. Bought on eBay from a Seller in Japan with 100% score from a lot of items sold.


----------



## Grimace231

Hello all! Im not sure if I'm in the correct spot again to post, I apologize in advance if I'm not.

I know I'm late to the party lol but I'm desperately seeking an authentic Paddington. I've been trying to use your expertise and guidlines to weed out fakes posing as 100% authentic. I don't think I'm ahead in this race I've meticulously looked over hundreds posted online and I'm just not sure. It's tough. There are just so many! My eyes are starting to burn! Lol

Can any of you please advise where the best place to look would be or most reputable you can get to buying preloved bags?

My last question is ...I've narrowed down a couple bags that "may" be the real McCoy but would love some trained and experienced eyes to help guild me through whether or not I should take the plunge.

I've enclosed some photos on the one I thought may be real. Can anyone please take a gander and let me know your opinion?

Or If anyone is out there can help me to connect with an authentic Chloe Paddington, I would be eternally grateful. Much love to you all! Looking forward to your assistance. ... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Grimace231

Hi there, me again!  Any chance this one could be real??      it's probably not but it's so pretty I want to buy it lol thank you for helping


----------



## Roie55

Grimace231 said:


> Hello all! Im not sure if I'm in the correct spot again to post, I apologize in advance if I'm not.
> 
> I know I'm late to the party lol but I'm desperately seeking an authentic Paddington. I've been trying to use your expertise and guidlines to weed out fakes posing as 100% authentic. I don't think I'm ahead in this race I've meticulously looked over hundreds posted online and I'm just not sure. It's tough. There are just so many! My eyes are starting to burn! Lol
> 
> Can any of you please advise where the best place to look would be or most reputable you can get to buying preloved bags?
> 
> My last question is ...I've narrowed down a couple bags that "may" be the real McCoy but would love some trained and experienced eyes to help guild me through whether or not I should take the plunge.
> 
> I've enclosed some photos on the one I thought may be real. Can anyone please take a gander and let me know your opinion?
> 
> Or If anyone is out there can help me to connect with an authentic Chloe Paddington, I would be eternally grateful. Much love to you all! Looking forward to your assistance. ... fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692004
> View attachment 4692005
> View attachment 4692006
> View attachment 4692007
> View attachment 4692008
> View attachment 4692008
> View attachment 4692009
> View attachment 4692010
> View attachment 4692011
> View attachment 4692012
> View attachment 4692013
> View attachment 4692014


This ones fine. With paddingtons you can easily find real ones noe for $300 or less. Very easily, so dont pay a large amount unless its a HG colour for you. There are plenty out there.


----------



## Roie55

Grimace231 said:


> Hi there, me again!  Any chance this one could be real??      it's probably not but it's so pretty I want to buy it lol thank you for helping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692138
> View attachment 4692139
> View attachment 4692141
> View attachment 4692142
> View attachment 4692143
> View attachment 4692144
> View attachment 4692145


i cant see the details i need on these photos. Better ones, clear & close of the front & back of the lock, both side of the plate it ataches to. The heat stamp inside, inside the handles, the side buckles, and underneath.


----------



## Roie55

Chloe_milo said:


> View attachment 4691254
> View attachment 4691256
> View attachment 4691257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Could I please get some assistance with this Chloe? I believe it to be the Marcie medium shoulder handbag. I have issues that it might not be authentic because the front flap is missing the 2 gold hardware pieces on the front flap.
> 
> I found the Marcie crossbody with the long strap and no gold hardware on the front. I have scoured google and consignment stores for hours and can’t seem to find the 2 strap black without hardware.
> 
> Serial # is 031163
> Made in Italy. YKK zippers. Hologram is intact and matches the authentication card. Came with dust bag. Stitching is straight. No glue and the zipper is straight and no issue. If you need more info, let me know. Bought on eBay from a Seller in Japan with 100% score from a lot of items sold.


hi, i dont know if the Marcie should be missing the 2 metal tabs on the larger versions. I cant find any that have that detail, but i'm not a Marcie expert. I just have 1 large one myself. I used to have the small crossbody. I would get this checked by a paid authentication service. takes a few days and costs little ( mine was AU$9), you'll need more photos for them. I checked all the Marcie's in fashionphile and all have the 2 tabs except for 2, a braided style and an embroidered style. Yours is the regular and should have the tabs, did they fall off?


----------



## Roie55

avocados4lyfee said:


> Extra picture I forgot to add...sorry! Thanks so much in advance!


Some of the photos are unclear and hard to tell. If you can take a new photo of the inside chloe heatstamp, the padlock both sides, the plate both side and te side buckles both sides. Please post the photos right side up.thanks


----------



## Grimace231

Roie55 said:


> This ones fine. With paddingtons you can easily find real ones noe for $300 or less. Very easily, so dont pay a large amount unless its a HG colour for you. There are plenty out there.


Thank you so much for the response.  The second bag I asked about I'm currently waiting on seller to release the additional photos you advised to ask for. I'll post the new pics up as soon as I get them. It's my first pick if it's real!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Nayahnah

Hi  I have the same Chloé Bag or the same Serial Number


arrow29 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Could you help authenticate this bag please? Much appreciated
> 
> Name: Chloe Drew Small in Motty Grey[/QUOT


----------



## Sarah A

Hello 

Could someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile? I'm soooo unsure since the hologram sticker looks unfamiliar.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174188032142?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Roie55

Sarah A said:


> Hello
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile? I'm soooo unsure since the hologram sticker looks unfamiliar.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/174188032142?ul_noapp=true


please use a paid service - thanks


----------



## Grimace231

Hi everyone,  me again! I'm torn between  these 2.  I was given the okay about the cream one being authentic was thinking of offering 3 for it. I think the seller on the bronze/gold is a little high but still unsure if its authentic but I think  it is. Out of the 2 I'm torn between which one would be the better buy? Any thoughts?? Thank so much!

Chloe Bags | Additional Chloe Paddington Pics By Request | Poshmark
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Chloe-Paddington-pics-by-request-5e79aa5b969d1fc43aabff40

Chloe Bags | Chloe Paddington Bag | Poshmark
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Paddington-Bag-5d90e1602eb33fd6752dc964


----------



## MissRey

Hi all, I used to be a long time PF'er and I know from experience how excellent everyone is at spotting fakes  Could you help me out with these Lauren pumps?


----------



## Ms.LEAH75

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paddington Saddle bag (?)*
*Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) -
*Photos  
Hello, is are these pictures good enough to authenticate this bag? Thank you.
	

		
			
		

		
	













*


----------



## Roie55

Grimace231 said:


> Hi everyone,  me again! I'm torn between  these 2.  I was given the okay about the cream one being authentic was thinking of offering 3 for it. I think the seller on the bronze/gold is a little high but still unsure if its authentic but I think  it is. Out of the 2 I'm torn between which one would be the better buy? Any thoughts?? Thank so much!
> 
> Chloe Bags | Additional Chloe Paddington Pics By Request | Poshmark
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Chloe-Paddington-pics-by-request-5e79aa5b969d1fc43aabff40
> 
> Chloe Bags | Chloe Paddington Bag | Poshmark
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Paddington-Bag-5d90e1602eb33fd6752dc964


This would be a question for the Chloe thread - here we only do authentications


----------



## Roie55

MissRey said:


> View attachment 4698904
> View attachment 4698904
> View attachment 4698905
> View attachment 4698906
> View attachment 4698907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I used to be a long time PF'er and I know from experience how excellent everyone is at spotting fakes  Could you help me out with these Lauren pumps?


hi, please check with a paid service for shoes - authenticate4u.com


----------



## Roie55

Ms.LEAH75 said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Paddington Saddle bag (?)
> Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) -
> *Photos
> Hello, is are these pictures good enough to authenticate this bag? Thank you. *


Hi, I'm just not familiar enough with this style and would advise a paid authenticator. I know the ladies at Authenticate4U can help


----------



## Pamekaneto

Please tell me your thoughts, Authenticaters / Chloé Paddington


----------



## Roie55

Pamekaneto said:


> Please tell me your thoughts, Authenticaters / Chloé Paddington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702327
> View attachment 4702328
> View attachment 4702329
> View attachment 4702330
> View attachment 4702331
> View attachment 4702332


Looks good, 06 Muscade


----------



## TheEternalDream

*Item Name: Chloé Faye backpack in small *
*Item Number: 3939358*
*Seller ID: Analise*
*Link: https://www.rebelle.com/nl/chloe-tassen-3939358 *
*
Anyone have any opinions on this bag? 
*


----------



## chloefan13

Would greatly appreciate opinions on whether this is authentic!

*Item Name: Chloé Silverado bag*
*Link:* https://poshmark.com/listing/CHLO-Silverado-Bag-5e912e2281a36c98e6739d80

Thank you!


----------



## lumiloo

*Hello, everyone! I'm hoping to buy a Chloe Nile in biscotti beige as my first ever Chloe bag. Since I'm totally new, I would appreciate any help in authenticating this eBay listing.

Thanks! Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!

Item Name: Chloe Nile in biscotti beige, size small*
*Item Number: 164159181617*
*Seller ID: b****z08 *
*Link: (please make sure link works): https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ossbody-Bag-Biscotti-Biege-Small/164159181617*


----------



## Lichterfee123

Hey 

can you please help me with this Chloé Drew bag? 
It´s from a private seller and she tells me that she bought it on my theresa. But the ID-Card is empty? 

Thank you!! 

*Item Name: Chloé Drew, Small Size, Motty Grey with suede *
*Link (if available):* https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/umhangetaschen/214525102-chloe-drew
*Photos: *
*












*


----------



## colormyworld249

Hey, my friend is selling this bag from her sister and I'm interested but am wondering if it is authentic. Thank you so much in advance 
*Item Name: *Chloe Mini Marcie
*Link:* none
*Photos: *
*






*


----------



## Zabelle

Hi, I'm planning to buy this Chloé Paddington can someone please help me authenticate this bag for me. Pleeeassee


----------



## Zabelle

Permission to post, I need big help of you guys this will be my first paddi is ever ❤️ is this an authentic Chloe Paddington? I want my penny to be worthy of an authentic one and not a counterfeit. Thanks In advance!!


----------



## Roie55

Zabelle said:


> Permission to post, I need big help of you guys this will be my first paddi is ever ❤️ is this an authentic Chloe Paddington? I want my penny to be worthy of an authentic one and not a counterfeit. Thanks In advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712883
> View attachment 4712884
> View attachment 4712885
> View attachment 4712886
> View attachment 4712887


Normally i'm able to authenticate Paddies. But this one is puzzling. Details are almost good but not quite. But it may be due to the year. I cant see the SN number so i dont know when this ones was made - guessing new as it has a hologram sticker. Please get it authenticated at authenticate4u.com. They have very experienced Chloe ladies there. You will need better photos. SN, the side buckles and the key. When you find out please let me know - im curious. Cost is not much $10-$20 to get it authenticated. Go to their facebook page only - they reply quicker. Cheers


----------



## Zabelle

Roie55 said:


> Normally i'm able to authenticate Paddies. But this one is puzzling. Details are almost good but not quite. But it may be due to the year. I cant see the SN number so i dont know when this ones was made - guessing new as it has a hologram sticker. Please get it authenticated at authenticate4u.com. They have very experienced Chloe ladies there. You will need better photos. SN, the side buckles and the key. When you find out please let me know - im curious. Cost is not much $10-$20 to get it authenticated. Go to their facebook page only - they reply quicker. Cheers


HI Roie55, thank you very much for your reply. I appreciate it so much☺️


----------



## serenakay5

Hi there! Looking to purchase my first Chloe bag. Please take a look below and I appreciate all the help! 

*Item Name: *Chloe Calfskin Suede Small Tess Camera Bag in Deep Forest
*Link: *https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-calfskin-suede-small-tess-camera-bag-deep-forest-502287
*Designer ID #:* 0418 70 65 3
*Item #: *502287
*Photos:






*


----------



## lumiloo

Hi everyone,

I have a more general authenticating question. I ended up buying the Chloe Nile bag I posted about previously. Before purchasing, I had the listing reviewed by Authenticate4U (thanks for the recommendation to that site!). They gave me the green light, so I went through with the purchase. I have now received the bag, and I noticed that the number on the hologram sticker inside the bag doesn't match with the number on the sticker on the authenticity card. Does this mean it's a fake? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

lumiloo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a more general authenticating question. I ended up buying the Chloe Nile bag I posted about previously. Before purchasing, I had the listing reviewed by Authenticate4U (thanks for the recommendation to that site!). They gave me the green light, so I went through with the purchase. I have now received the bag, and I noticed that the number on the hologram sticker inside the bag doesn't match with the number on the sticker on the authenticity card. Does this mean it's a fake? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


YOu should ask the ladies at A4U since you already paid for their service - they would answer this for you.


----------



## Frigy1

Hi. Please, help me authenticate this Chloe Tess bag I’ve bought from Farfetch. As I’ve started collecting luxury bags only a year and a half ago, I’ve had no idea what should I pay attention to when it comes to Chloe bags. Now, I see all Chloe bags’ hologram sticker is sticked on a white fabric, but mine is on blue. I have no idea what that means so I’m affraid it’s fake. The stitching of the bag is perfect, the engraved “Chloe” sign as well. 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ChronicWRX

Hello everyone!! I think I may have been duped & purchased a fake Paddington on Mercari  If anyone could help me authenticate this bag I would be eternally grateful! (The bottom feet are the same color as the rest of the hardware, just worn)


----------



## Sherid

Hope you might be able to authenticate this for me.

Chloé Paddington
Listed here: https://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-chloe-laed/id-1066048903/#1a887bff-dded-4bab-910b-a89dfbdcd4b2
There are images on the listing: https://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-chloe-laed/id-1066048903/billeder/1/
The seller has also sent the attached images.








Thank you so much.


----------



## Roie55

Sherid said:


> Hope you might be able to authenticate this for me.
> 
> Chloé Paddington
> Listed here: https://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-chloe-laed/id-1066048903/#1a887bff-dded-4bab-910b-a89dfbdcd4b2
> There are images on the listing: https://www.dba.dk/anden-haandtaske-chloe-laed/id-1066048903/billeder/1/
> The seller has also sent the attached images.
> 
> View attachment 4720306
> View attachment 4720307
> View attachment 4720308
> View attachment 4720309
> View attachment 4720310
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


I'm unable to open the listing. Searching for the bag also brings no resuit.


----------



## Roie55

ChronicWRX said:


> Hello everyone!! I think I may have been duped & purchased a fake Paddington on Mercari  If anyone could help me authenticate this bag I would be eternally grateful! (The bottom feet are the same color as the rest of the hardware, just worn)


what gives you concerns? More photos needed for me - inside handles( the scoop part, both side buckles, photo of the inside pocket with zipper pull in view, the other side of the plate where the padlock joins. The leather tabs on both zips and the metal rings attached to zip. The padlock but tilted so i can see the base in relation to the padlock. The square rings attaching the handles to the bag.
Were there any cards with this? A dust bag?


----------



## AbbyM1

Hello, I'm hoping you might be able to authenticate this Chloe faye backpack for me. I'm sure it is authentic as there are receipts etc., but as I have been duped with a fake before I am looking for some reassurance! I have also seen a different picture of the serial number tag being used on a website about Chloe authenticity. Can different bags have the same serial number code? Thank you.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Fa...n-Burgundy-Leather-Suede-receipt/283864371200


----------



## ChronicWRX

Roie55 said:


> what gives you concerns? More photos needed for me - inside handles( the scoop part, both side buckles, photo of the inside pocket with zipper pull in view, the other side of the plate where the padlock joins. The leather tabs on both zips and the metal rings attached to zip. The padlock but tilted so i can see the base in relation to the padlock. The square rings attaching the handles to the bag.
> Were there any cards with this? A dust bag?



Thank you so very much!! I ran the bag through Mercari’s authenticator and it came back as a replica  I’m not very familiar with Chloe bags, so I wanted to get an opinion here (I’ve seen Mercari authenticate LV reps before, so I don’t trust them blindly!). The bag didn’t come with any cards or a dust bag. It was only $100 but that didn’t raise a red flag with me really due to the current global climate, I figured maybe the seller just really needed the cash. Here are the additional photos (please forgive my mess), and thanks again!!


----------



## ChronicWRX

Roie55 said:


> what gives you concerns? More photos needed for me - inside handles( the scoop part, both side buckles, photo of the inside pocket with zipper pull in view, the other side of the plate where the padlock joins. The leather tabs on both zips and the metal rings attached to zip. The padlock but tilted so i can see the base in relation to the padlock. The square rings attaching the handles to the bag.
> Were there any cards with this? A dust bag?



Thank you so very much!! I ran the bag through Mercari’s authenticator and it came back as a replica  I’m not very familiar with Chloe bags, so I wanted to get an opinion here (I’ve seen Mercari authenticate LV reps before, so I don’t trust them blindly!). The bag didn’t come with any cards or a dust bag. It was only $100 but that didn’t raise a red flag with me really due to the current global climate, I figured maybe the seller just really needed the cash. Here are the additional photos, and thanks again!!


----------



## numnut

Hi I would really appreciate opinions on this one and whether it’s an authentic Chloe Paddington. Many thanks


----------



## Roie55

ChronicWRX said:


> Hello everyone!! I think I may have been duped & purchased a fake Paddington on Mercari  If anyone could help me authenticate this bag I would be eternally grateful! (The bottom feet are the same color as the rest of the hardware, just worn)


The engraving in that key is really inconsistant along with the heat stamp that i just cant see. Also the engraving on the main plate with the loop is also wrong. I'm leaning towards fake.


----------



## Roie55

numnut said:


> Hi I would really appreciate opinions on this one and whether it’s an authentic Chloe Paddington. Many thanks


Not enough photos of the right areas to tell, i need ones like the attached. In focus and right way up.


----------



## mhegster

Hi there!

Can you please assist with authenticating this?
*Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium*
*Item Number: CHC17SS231H20236*
*Seller ID: amadeuscreationz*


----------



## awayfromblue

Roie55 said:


> The engraving in that key is really inconsistant along with the heat stamp that i just cant see. Also the engraving on the main plate with the loop is also wrong. I'm leaning towards fake.


I second Roie on this and just wanted to say thank you to her for keeping this thread going and authenticating as much as she can


----------



## mhegster

mhegster said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can you please assist with authenticating this?
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium
> Item Number: CHC17SS231H20236
> Seller ID: amadeuscreationz*


bump


----------



## Roie55

mhegster said:


> bump


If you read through this thread you'll see that im not able to authenticate newer bags and i have asked people to use a paid service. 
i use authenticate4U.com, you can use which ever one you prefer.


----------



## Pursely

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Small Pixie Suede bag? I am supposed to meet the seller in a few hours. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Pursely said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this Chloe Small Pixie Suede bag? I am supposed to meet the seller in a few hours. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


If you read through this thread you'll see that im not able to authenticate newer bags and i have asked people to use a paid service.
i use authenticate4U.com, you can use which ever one you prefer.

I REALLY wish people would read previous posts


----------



## charchar30

I’m looking for some help authenticating this handbag. I believe it is a large Chloe Marcie satchel, but it has a raw edge in the exterior and doesn’t have the glaze like newer styles. No hologram inside, and I don’t have a dust bag or any other documentation. I am unsure of the color name, but it’s a very warm orange brown tone. I did some research and did find what seemed to be was info that the first rounds of this bag when it first released actually did have the raw edge and then they changed that and starting sealing them later in the year. It also doesn’t have the second interior pocket which I believe was missing from the first run bags as well. Just trying to figure out if this is the real deal or a fake. I’ve attached photos if anyone can help verify if this bag is authentic or not or how I could go about finding out for sure. I’m at a loss at the best way to authenticate. Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## Siso

Would love help authenticating this older bag my mother picked up at a thrift shop a few months ago. I am by no means a chloe expert and would appreciate the help!


----------



## Roie55

charchar30 said:


> I’m looking for some help authenticating this handbag. I believe it is a large Chloe Marcie satchel, but it has a raw edge in the exterior and doesn’t have the glaze like newer styles. No hologram inside, and I don’t have a dust bag or any other documentation. I am unsure of the color name, but it’s a very warm orange brown tone. I did some research and did find what seemed to be was info that the first rounds of this bag when it first released actually did have the raw edge and then they changed that and starting sealing them later in the year. It also doesn’t have the second interior pocket which I believe was missing from the first run bags as well. Just trying to figure out if this is the real deal or a fake. I’ve attached photos if anyone can help verify if this bag is authentic or not or how I could go about finding out for sure. I’m at a loss at the best way to authenticate. Thanks so much in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738452


use authenticate4U.com, or you can use which ever one you prefer.


----------



## Roie55

Siso said:


> Would love help authenticating this older bag my mother picked up at a thrift shop a few months ago. I am by no means a chloe expert and would appreciate the help!


i use authenticate4U.com - its about $9.


----------



## wimp

*Item Name: *
Suede Calfskin Mini Faye Backpack Airy Grey
*Item    Number: 508977*
 *Seller ID: Fashionphile*
 *Link: (please  make sure link works)*
https://www.fashionphile.com/chloe-suede-calfskin-mini-faye-backpack-airy-grey-508977

Hey guys, could you please help me authenticate this? It would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## yBella

Hello everyone. 

Please help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag. 
Bought it without the lock and key or any inclusions. I don't own any Chloè pieces so I have no point of reference. 

The hardware on the outside is gold and has faded in several areas. Chloè is engraved on the ”C” hardware, on the left it is above and on the right it is below. The zipper is silver and has YKK engraved on the zipper pull on both sides. The zipper pull inside is silver as well. 
The handles are both facing opposite directions, however can be moved.  I find the stitching on the small inside pocket inconsistent. 

Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## sunshine137

Anyone know if this is authentic? I know TJ Maxx is usually legit, but I've never seen this color before, and nothing comes up in my reverse image search.

*Item Name: *Faye Quilted Mini Leather Backpack
*Item Number: n/a*
*Seller ID: TJ Maxx*
*Link: (please make sure link works) https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...18069?colorId=NS1003462&pos=1:16&N=3716598383*


----------



## Roie55

yBella said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington bag.
> Bought it without the lock and key or any inclusions. I don't own any Chloè pieces so I have no point of reference.
> 
> The hardware on the outside is gold and has faded in several areas. Chloè is engraved on the ”C” hardware, on the left it is above and on the right it is below. The zipper is silver and has YKK engraved on the zipper pull on both sides. The zipper pull inside is silver as well.
> The handles are both facing opposite directions, however can be moved.  I find the stitching on the small inside pocket inconsistent.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time.


hi, can you post a picture of the inside handle scoop - thanks


----------



## Roie55

sunshine137 said:


> Anyone know if this is authentic? I know TJ Maxx is usually legit, but I've never seen this color before, and nothing comes up in my reverse image search.
> 
> *Item Name: *Faye Quilted Mini Leather Backpack
> *Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: TJ Maxx
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...18069?colorId=NS1003462&pos=1:16&N=3716598383*


i cant access this link - its locked down to regions. but TJmaxx is an authorised seller in your area isnt it?


----------



## sunshine137

Roie55 said:


> i cant access this link - its locked down to regions. but TJmaxx is an authorised seller in your area isnt it?



Here's the picture! I've never seen this color before - maybe it's a regional exclusive or outlet color?


----------



## yBella

Roie55 said:


> hi, can you post a picture of the inside handle scoop - thanks



Hi! I hope these are the photos you need. I can take more if they aren’t. Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

yBella said:


> Hi! I hope these are the photos you need. I can take more if they aren’t. Thanks!


The colour is nice - reminds me of the metallic mousse. But the bag is fake.


----------



## Roie55

sunshine137 said:


> Here's the picture! I've never seen this color before - maybe it's a regional exclusive or outlet color?


you could email Chloe asking about the colour - maybe its a seasonal colour


----------



## yBella

Roie55 said:


> The colour is nice - reminds me of the metallic mousse. But the bag is fake.



I actually do love the color. Thanks so much for your response. Really appreciate it.


----------



## MJDaisy

Hi Chloe gals! I bought a large Chloe marcie from a well known, trusted reseller. I've bought countless bags from their site and never had an issue, but my purse spidey senses are telling me I may have bought a fake? It's my first Marcie so posting some photos here. PM me if you have any questions about the flags I am seeing (I don't want to post here)....Luckily I can get a hassle free refund if this is a fake like I suspect. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Roie55

MJDaisy said:


> Hi Chloe gals! I bought a large Chloe marcie from a well known, trusted reseller. I've bought countless bags from their site and never had an issue, but my purse spidey senses are telling me I may have bought a fake? It's my first Marcie so posting some photos here. PM me if you have any questions about the flags I am seeing (I don't want to post here)....Luckily I can get a hassle free refund if this is a fake like I suspect. Thanks ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745418
> View attachment 4745419
> View attachment 4745420
> View attachment 4745421
> View attachment 4745422
> View attachment 4745423


you'll need to use a paid online authenticator


----------



## MJDaisy

Roie55 said:


> you'll need to use a paid online authenticator


Thanks for your response! I've decided to return it...authentic or not, it is not my favorite and is too big. Thanks though


----------



## Harsharan

Could someone please authenticate this Chloe?

Item Name: Faye Bag 
Item Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/clo/d/north-vancouver-southwest-chloe-faye/7132133774.html


----------



## Raila

Hi guys! Just wondering if I can get some help in authenticating this Faye Backpack before I purchase it (Note:backback strap has been replaced by seller)


----------



## Mulberry-Lover

Help please! Do you think this bag is genuine? The leather feels a little weird and the hardware feels light in weight. Does any one of you have this bag and could tell me how it feels? Also, there is no hologram on the back of the serial number. 

Thank you


item: Chloe Hudson Charm
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/164215812551

seller: Chloecollective2016


----------



## bags92

Hi, could you please tell me whether this is an authentic Chloe Faye?
Thank you


----------



## Roie55

Harsharan said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Chloe?
> 
> Item Name: Faye Bag
> Item Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/clo/d/north-vancouver-southwest-chloe-faye/7132133774.html





Raila said:


> Hi guys! Just wondering if I can get some help in authenticating this Faye Backpack before I purchase it (Note:backback strap has been replaced by seller)





Mulberry-Lover said:


> Help please! Do you think this bag is genuine? The leather feels a little weird and the hardware feels light in weight. Does any one of you have this bag and could tell me how it feels? Also, there is no hologram on the back of the serial number.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> item: Chloe Hudson Charm
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/164215812551
> 
> seller: Chloecollective2016





bags92 said:


> Hi, could you please tell me whether this is an authentic Chloe Faye?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748166
> 
> View attachment 4748167
> View attachment 4748168



you'll need to use a paid online authenticator, its pretty simple, the one i use is in the UK, i just just message their FB page and payment ranges from UK$5 to UK$12 or so, and they only take a few days. ( i use authenticate4U, go to facebook page)


----------



## thechictraveler

I would love help authenticating my Chloe Faye Mini Backpack as this is my first Chloe bag. I purchased it at TJ Maxx which wouldn’t knowingly sell a dupe, but if someone had switched it and returned a dupe, call me paranoid. Color says Majesty Blue. Here are photos, let me know if you need any other pictures.  -Laura


----------



## Roie55

thechictraveler said:


> I would love help authenticating my Chloe Faye Mini Backpack as this is my first Chloe bag. I purchased it at TJ Maxx which wouldn’t knowingly sell a dupe, but if someone had switched it and returned a dupe, call me paranoid. Color says Majesty Blue. Here are photos, let me know if you need any other pictures.  -Laura


You'll need to use a paid online authentication. I use authenticate4u.com (message them on fb)


----------



## Harsharan

Hello, would someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.

Name: Chloe Bijoux Drew Bag
Link: https://posh.mk/1C7EQ91Ez7


----------



## Roie55

Harsharan said:


> Hello, would someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you.
> 
> Name: Chloe Bijoux Drew Bag
> Link: https://posh.mk/1C7EQ91Ez7


You'll need to use a paid online authentication.


----------



## thechictraveler

Roie55 said:


> You'll need to use a paid online authentication. I use authenticate4u.com (message them on fb)


I contacted them, paid them, and haven’t received an update in a week and they haven’t responded to messages.


----------



## styleformiles

thechictraveler said:


> I would love help authenticating my Chloe Faye Mini Backpack as this is my first Chloe bag. I purchased it at TJ Maxx which wouldn’t knowingly sell a dupe, but if someone had switched it and returned a dupe, call me paranoid. Color says Majesty Blue. Here are photos, let me know if you need any other pictures.  -Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764239
> View attachment 4764240
> View attachment 4764242
> View attachment 4764243
> View attachment 4764244
> View attachment 4764245
> View attachment 4764246
> View attachment 4764247
> View attachment 4764248
> View attachment 4764249


i'm sorry i'm not here to authenticate, but OMG YOU FOUND THIS BEAUTY AT TJ MAXX?!


----------



## styleformiles

hi pursers! i found this medium chloe faye at a "pop-up consignment shop" in the hamptons. apparently a model was selling off her collection. my friend picked up a valentino as well. both were priced quite low, so wanted to check in here about my chloe. the fact that it's clearly very used/dirty inside, but still retaining its shape gives me hope. happy to provide any additional photos.


----------



## thechictraveler

styleformiles said:


> i'm sorry i'm not here to authenticate, but OMG YOU FOUND THIS BEAUTY AT TJ MAXX?!


Yep! They sell name brand bags on their website and on the Marshalls site. Several of the new style Chloe “C” bags are on clearance right now!


----------



## styleformiles

thechictraveler said:


> Yep! They sell name brand bags on their website and on the Marshalls site. Several of the new style Chloe “C” bags are on clearance right now!


damn. looking now. great tip!!


----------



## Roie55

thechictraveler said:


> I contacted them, paid them, and haven’t received an update in a week and they haven’t responded to messages.


same - i am waiting on them to complete one for me as well.


----------



## Emma2001

Hello every body, could you please help me?! I like to buy this chloe marcie, but I need your help to authenticate the bag.. Thank you! 

Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium crossbody


----------



## Roie55

Raila said:


> Hi guys! Just wondering if I can get some help in authenticating this Faye Backpack before I purchase it (Note:backback strap has been replaced by seller)


I'm learning with this style - need a close up of the front emboss of Chloe and close up of the ring and chain - in better daylight.


----------



## Roie55

styleformiles said:


> hi pursers! i found this medium chloe faye at a "pop-up consignment shop" in the hamptons. apparently a model was selling off her collection. my friend picked up a valentino as well. both were priced quite low, so wanted to check in here about my chloe. the fact that it's clearly very used/dirty inside, but still retaining its shape gives me hope. happy to provide any additional photos.


I'm learning with this style - need a close up and straight of the front emboss of Chloe, also same of the inside emboss. close up of the chain attached to the ring- in better daylight. Can you also show the stitching on the sides? Is there are T shaped stitching. Send a few photos of stitching.


----------



## Roie55

bags92 said:


> Hi, could you please tell me whether this is an authentic Chloe Faye?
> Thank you


I'm learning with this style - need a close up and straight of the front emboss of Chloe, also same of the inside emboss. close up of the chain attached to the ring. Can you also show the stitching on the sides and on the strap? Is there are T shaped stitching. Send a few photos of stitching.
Photos of inside the bag compartment and of the knobs on the strap.


----------



## Roie55

mhegster said:


> Hi there!
> Can you please assist with authenticating this?
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Medium
> Item Number: CHC17SS231H20236
> Seller ID: amadeuscreationz*


If you purchased and still need authenticating, I'm learning with this style - need a close up and straight of the front emboss of Chloe, also same of the inside emboss. close up of the chain attached to the ring- in better daylight. Can you also show the stitching on the sides? Is there are T shaped stitching. Send a few photos of stitching on the bag sides, back and strap. Also a photo of the knobs on the strap - close not from distance.


----------



## fayden

oops wrong thread.


----------



## trendsoldier

Hi there! I purchased this bag online and I like it but I would just like to know if it's possible for this to be checked by another person. If it is fake, I can still return it, but the delivery fees are expensive due to the pandemic. I will try Authenticate4U if no one can help me, but am trying my luck with this forum.

*Item Name:* Chloe Heloise Bag (I searched the serial number)
*Link:* https://www.carousell.ph/p/chloe-or...931482&t-referrer_request_id=wcEvKfqzllw6g87h

Additional photos of the bag are attached.


----------



## Jk17

Hello, please help me authenticate this mini drew? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Roie55

trendsoldier said:


> Hi there! I purchased this bag online and I like it but I would just like to know if it's possible for this to be checked by another person. If it is fake, I can still return it, but the delivery fees are expensive due to the pandemic. I will try Authenticate4U if no one can help me, but am trying my luck with this forum.
> *Item Name:* Chloe Heloise Bag (I searched the serial number)
> *Link:* https://www.carousell.ph/p/chloe-or...931482&t-referrer_request_id=wcEvKfqzllw6g87h
> Additional photos of the bag are attached.


I never owned one of these and they only ran for a couple of seasons. Its good as they werent copied as much. But for peace of mind get online authentication.


----------



## Roie55

Jk17 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this mini drew? Many thanks in advance!


I'm learning so will try but if i'm not sure then thats my finding. I need better photos, all closer and straight not angled. The stitching across the whole back along the flap, the chain bundled up in your hand - in good light, clear close up front of the buckle, another of the chloe on that buckle, the inside chloe stamp - must be straight on, and the stitching above the inside chloe stamp.


----------



## Jk17

Hi, any more thoughts? The serial number looks pretty good to me?


----------



## Roie55

Jk17 said:


> Hi, any more thoughts? The serial number looks pretty good to me?


You haven't  provided extra photos


----------



## rorosity

trendsoldier said:


> Hi there! I purchased this bag online and I like it but I would just like to know if it's possible for this to be checked by another person. If it is fake, I can still return it, but the delivery fees are expensive due to the pandemic. I will try Authenticate4U if no one can help me, but am trying my luck with this forum.
> 
> *Item Name:* Chloe Heloise Bag (I searched the serial number)
> *Link:* https://www.carousell.ph/p/chloe-or...931482&t-referrer_request_id=wcEvKfqzllw6g87h
> 
> Additional photos of the bag are attached.
> 
> View attachment 4783600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783606


I own several of this style and this looks real to me.  I am no expert, but this looks good.  One of my all-time favorite Chloe styles.


----------



## cfabella

Hello! Just purchased this store display Aby chain shoulder bag from a secondhand site. Just for peace of mind wanted to post it here and get a second opinion and if it is authentic. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Andreaidenashyln

Hi please help Authenticate this item please!


----------



## Jerseyjane

Hi. I just bought this bag from an online seller that claims to authenticate their merchandise. There's a funky smell and some of the stitching on the strap looks uneven, so I wanted to check here. What do you think?

Syle: Marcie medium crossbody, nut color


----------



## Roie55

Jerseyjane said:


> Hi. I just bought this bag from an online seller that claims to authenticate their merchandise. There's a funky smell and some of the stitching on the strap looks uneven, so I wanted to check here. What do you think?
> Syle: Marcie medium crossbody, nut color


The stitch lines do look crooked, but you say seller authenticates her items? request to see the certificate, and if its entrupy, well no thats not good enough. Get it authenticated yourself. authenticate4u.com go via facebook messenger, its faster reply. Its a good back to have - very versatile, costs about $12 to get it done.


----------



## Flummy28

Hi Ladys,

please let me know, what you think about this beautiful Marcie medium in lilac purple from 2016. Do you think it it is authentic?


----------



## Betsyboo25

Hi,

Your support in authenticating this would be hugely helpful. The price seems too good to be true as it exchanges at £680.

I am nervous that if it seems too good to be true then it likely is.

Thanks in advance,

Emma


Item Name: Chloe SMALL TESS BAG - Authentic
Item Number: 124111157561
Seller ID: marketukraine
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124111157561


----------



## Roie55

Flummy28 said:


> Hi Ladys,
> please let me know, what you think about this beautiful Marcie medium in lilac purple from 2016. Do you think it it is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819476
> View attachment 4819477



I have one of these but am no good at authenticating them. Please check with somewhere like authenticate4u.com use their FB page to message - its quicker.
On a side note, its my favourite bag, mines just a bit darker purple, freakin glorious. Congrats if it turns out ok.


----------



## Roie55

Betsyboo25 said:


> Hi,
> Your support in authenticating this would be hugely helpful. The price seems too good to be true as it exchanges at £680.
> I am nervous that if it seems too good to be true then it likely is.
> Thanks in advance,
> Emma
> Item Name: Chloe SMALL TESS BAG - Authentic
> Item Number: 124111157561
> Seller ID: marketukraine
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124111157561



I've seen this seller - was wondering why they have so many bags - is it a store? The card with it is the new one, which is a good sign but i would DEFINITELY get it checked. i cant help i'm sorry. Its not really a steal - still pricey so not a sign of real or fake.
Please check with somewhere like authenticate4u.com use their FB page to message - its quicker.


----------



## Betsyboo25

Roie55 said:


> I've seen this seller - was wondering why they have so many bags - is it a store? The card with it is the new one, which is a good sign but i would DEFINITELY get it checked. i cant help i'm sorry. Its not really a steal - still pricey so not a sign of real or fake.
> Please check with somewhere like authenticate4u.com use their FB page to message - its quicker.



thanks,

yes they appear to be a store, interesting that they are coming in £300/£400 cheaper than anyone else. I will look to try the site you suggested to get a view on it

Thanks again


----------



## BeauBa

Hi I purchased this bag secondhand and was wondering if anyone can tell me if it’s authentic or not and what’s it’s called?

Item Name (if you know it): Unsure maybe Hobo
Photos: Taken by self


----------



## Roie55

BeauBa said:


> Hi I purchased this bag secondhand and was wondering if anyone can tell me if it’s authentic or not and what’s it’s called?
> Item Name (if you know it): Unsure maybe Hobo
> Photos: Taken by self
> 
> View attachment 4823305


HI, we dont really cover the contemporary See by Chloe line much, I dont know any details about it. But being contemporary it doesnt get the same prices after market, second hand bags might go for about $100 give or take condition and newness. This looks much older.


----------



## BeauBa

Thanks Roie55 much appreciated


----------



## SBurnett

Hello, Please help me know if this bag is authentic! 
I purchased it on eBay under the impression that is was 100% authentic but I have noticed that there is quite a bit of wear on the hardware..
I belief this bag is the Chloe C Double Carry Bag in Cloudy Blue.


----------



## Roie55

i dont see any wear at all - looks pristine. You need to get online authentication for this line. No one here to help


----------



## Predatormom

Hi Chloe fans,
Got a big bday coming up (40, yuk!) and decided to celebrate by buying a bag and putting money from family towards it. Found a new Chloe Nile on ebay, which seller claims was bought in selfridges, and bought it. It seems authentic to me when comparing to a couple of other Chloes but I wanted to check with you if poss as it wasn't cheap! Would really appreciate any input you can give 
Charley x

*Item Name: Chloe Nile Bracelet in Eternal grey python print
Photos as taken by me*


----------



## Roie55

Predatormom said:


> Hi Chloe fans,
> Got a big bday coming up (40, yuk!) and decided to celebrate by buying a bag and putting money from family towards it. Found a new Chloe Nile on ebay, which seller claims was bought in selfridges, and bought it. It seems authentic to me when comparing to a couple of other Chloes but I wanted to check with you if poss as it wasn't cheap! Would really appreciate any input you can give
> Charley x
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Nile Bracelet in Eternal grey python print
> Photos as taken by me*



You need to get online authentication for this line. No one here to help


----------



## Predatormom

Roie55 said:


> You need to get online authentication for this line. No one here to help



@Roie55 Oh OK, who/where would you suggest? I have no idea...thanks x


----------



## Roie55

Predatormom said:


> @Roie55 Oh OK, who/where would you suggest? I have no idea...thanks x


i personally use Authenticate4U.com, use messenger on facebook its quicker. There might be a corona delay but just message them for updates. Other people might have other suggestions, i just know this one is good for me. Location not relevant, im in Aust and they are UK. Usually about $9 to $14 for an authentication.


----------



## Predatormom

Roie55 said:


> i personally use Authenticate4U.com, use messenger on facebook its quicker. There might be a corona delay but just message them for updates. Other people might have other suggestions, i just know this one is good for me. Location not relevant, im in Aust and they are UK. Usually about $9 to $14 for an authentication.



Nice one! Thanks @Roie55, I’ll check them out


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate this bag please: Chloe Paddington Padlock bag (missing padlock)


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate this bag please: Chloe Paddington Padlock bag (missing padlock)


Hi, i'll need some better photos. None of these help. i need straight on and close up of the chloe engraving on the plate back and the leather emboss. Helps if they are straight and in the same frame.  Close up and straight of the engraving on the top side of the plate. There are 2 engavings on both buckles at the sides, i need to see them close and straight. A look inside the handle scoops as well.


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> Hi, i'll need some better photos. None of these help. i need straight on and close up of the chloe engraving on the plate back and the leather emboss. Helps if they are straight and in the same frame.  Close up and straight of the engraving on the top side of the plate. There are 2 engavings on both buckles at the sides, i need to see them close and straight. A look inside the handle scoops as well.


please kindly find attached...I would be glad to take more pictures if they are not ok...many thanks


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> please kindly find attached...I would be glad to take more pictures if they are not ok...many thanks


This is what i meant by the handle scoop, this is not a good photo but you get what i mean. 



I also need this


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> This is what i meant by the handle scoop, this is not a good photo but you get what i mean.
> View attachment 4844474
> 
> 
> I also need this
> View attachment 4844475


Thx kindly! Pls kindly find attached...I would be glad to provide more pictures as needed.


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Thx kindly! Pls kindly find attached...I would be glad to provide more pictures as needed.


Fake


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> Fake


Many Thx...really appreciate


----------



## midniteluna

HI all, I recently found a Chloe Paddington Mini in pretty decent condition. Can you guys help me see if it is authentic? And any idea what color is this?


----------



## lisbonlover

Any help with this Chloé Bay Bag?

What gets me suspicious is the embossing on the front of the bag - one "hint" I found is, that the brand usually uses embossing not stamps._ But_ that a painted embossed logo can still be a real deal. So I am very unsure here wether it's fake or not (see picture 3). The rest looks fine to me, but I am no expert... (but would loooove to finally own a Bay bag...)...

It's up for sale on ebay (I know... already a red flag?!) for charity and that's all the pictures that are availabe.

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Roie55

midniteluna said:


> HI all, I recently found a Chloe Paddington Mini in pretty decent condition. Can you guys help me see if it is authentic? And any idea what color is this?


HI, I need some better photos in some areas. Chlose up and straight please. The heat stamp inside  - straight on, the side buckles engraving, the inside of handle scoops, the other side of the plate where the smaller engraving is. Also if you can take a pic of the back of the plate and the leather emboss in the same shot and straight on please. Colour might be whiskey. Its hard as the reference library isnt what is used to be.


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> Any help with this Chloé Bay Bag?
> What gets me suspicious is the embossing on the front of the bag - one "hint" I found is, that the brand usually uses embossing not stamps._ But_ that a painted embossed logo can still be a real deal. So I am very unsure here wether it's fake or not (see picture 3). The rest looks fine to me, but I am no expert... (but would loooove to finally own a Bay bag...)...
> It's up for sale on ebay (I know... already a red flag?!) for charity and that's all the pictures that are availabe.
> Thank you so so much!


HI, The bay does have the metal plate with the engraving so thats not a sign of it being being fake, also ebay doesnt mean its fake either, i have chanels i bought from ebay. when you say stamp are you talking about the engraved plate? i dont see any stamp in that picture 3. The rest does look fine. Meets all the Chloe Bay signs. Its not a bag that was widely copied, so for its age it looks good - fakes dont age well. The bag is from an ebay listing - you could have just copied the ebay link in. The colour is probably tan or brown. But the library doesnt have this colour listed so im taking a guess here. i'm thin this one is fine.


----------



## lisbonlover

Roie55 said:


> HI, The bay does have the metal plate with the engraving so thats not a sign of it being being fake, also ebay doesnt mean its fake either, i have chanels i bought from ebay. when you say stamp are you talking about the engraved plate? i dont see any stamp in that picture 3. The rest does look fine. Meets all the Chloe Bay signs. Its not a bag that was widely copied, so for its age it looks good - fakes dont age well. The bag is from an ebay listing - you could have just copied the ebay link in. The colour is probably tan or brown. But the library doesnt have this colour listed so im taking a guess here. i'm thin this one is fine.



Thank you so much for your opinion on it! Wasn't sure if ebay links are okay - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-Bay-Satchel-Brown-Leather-Handbag/203097789368
There's a couple of people watching, but biddings are still low, *keeping fingers crossed*

Yes, the engraved plate - I found it looks different than on other Bay bags I found pictures of, that''s why I got suspicious...

I wasn't sure about the Bay bag and how and if it got replicated, so thank you for that information on it as well!


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion on it! Wasn't sure if ebay links are okay - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHLOE-Bay-Satchel-Brown-Leather-Handbag/203097789368
> There's a couple of people watching, but biddings are still low, *keeping fingers crossed*
> 
> Yes, the engraved plate - I found it looks different than on other Bay bags I found pictures of, that''s why I got suspicious...
> 
> I wasn't sure about the Bay bag and how and if it got replicated, so thank you for that information on it as well!


there were a few styles of the bay, ones like this one and the more padded version, then they did shoulder bag styles and a mini version i think. But it wasnt copied often, they only had a short run.


----------



## Thehappyhippos

Hi, may I know if this portefeuille marcie is authentic? Or please let me know what other photos I should ask for or what I should be looking out for! Thank you


----------



## midniteluna

Roie55 said:


> HI, I need some better photos in some areas. Chlose up and straight please. The heat stamp inside  - straight on, the side buckles engraving, the inside of handle scoops, the other side of the plate where the smaller engraving is. Also if you can take a pic of the back of the plate and the leather emboss in the same shot and straight on please. Colour might be whiskey. Its hard as the reference library isnt what is used to be.



Thank you for replying me. I just received the bag and there's a card filled with the date and where it was purchased in which I assumed Japan as the care card was in Japanese.


----------



## Roie55

midniteluna said:


> Thank you for replying me. I just received the bag and there's a card filled with the date and where it was purchased in which I assumed Japan as the care card was in Japanese.


will look at photos later but colour is called muscade as written on the card. Its a 2006, I forgot about this colour, it used to be everywhere.


----------



## sodapopcurtis

Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this patchwork Chloe
Drew bag?


----------



## Roie55

sodapopcurtis said:


> Hi! Can anyone please help me authenticate this patchwork Chloe
> Drew bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852653
> View attachment 4852654
> View attachment 4852655
> View attachment 4852653
> View attachment 4852654
> View attachment 4852655
> View attachment 4852653
> View attachment 4852654
> View attachment 4852655
> View attachment 4852653
> View attachment 4852654
> View attachment 4852655


hi, yes this is the Drew, i cant help, you will need to use paid authentication. eg. authenticate4U.com on fb.
BUT these photos are poor quality, they will ask for better photos. Close up and clear, very very close, the stamps, the stitching, the inside SN tag, chain etc. If there is a website link you should provide it.


----------



## Roie55

midniteluna said:


> Thank you for replying me. I just received the bag and there's a card filled with the date and where it was purchased in which I assumed Japan as the care card was in Japanese.
> 
> View attachment 4850720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850735


All good


----------



## midniteluna

Roie55 said:


> All good



Thank you so much! I am in love with the bag but the padlock is acting up a little which makes me paranoid when using it...tends to unlock on its own at certain angle. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Roie55

midniteluna said:


> Thank you so much! I am in love with the bag but the padlock is acting up a little which makes me paranoid when using it...tends to unlock on its own at certain angle. Any idea how to fix this?


I think a lock smith may be able to help, you'd have to tell him to be extra careful with the coating, maybe cover it with felt to protect it when you leave it. But they should be able to help. If you are feeling brave you could grab a flathead screw drive and have a look yourself. Also i have see padlocks for sale on their own on ebay.


----------



## lisbonlover

*Item Name:  *Chloé Paddington (color?)
*Item Number: * 154081130011
*Seller ID: *keepupwithit7 (ebay) 
*Link: *I already purchased the bag, pictures below are taken by myself

I purchased this Chloé Paddington on ebay from a Japanese seller (for $81 & after reading information on how and why there are quite a lot of them selling designer bags, as I was wondering why there are so many Japanese sellers selling loads and loads of designer bags) and decided after carefully inspecting the pictures of the auction, that I will take the risk. They did offer other Paddingtons, but this was the only one that said it comes with dust bag, care card and authenticity card and was the color (although I do not know the name of the color that I was looking for a long time). In fact, it also looks like new to me/hardly worn.

Now that the bag has arrived, I did check all the authentication tips I found via strolling through this thread, the PADDINGTON Authentication Tips thread and some youtube videos that seemed to be helpful (e.g. ). 

I think it is genuine or either a very good fake (nevertheless, my cat has approved the bag and wants to keep it haha), but I am not an expert at all when it comes to Chloé bags, and thought I'd ask for second opinions (based on my pictures)? * Thank you!*


I did check the following:
- *leather:* is the leather smooshy, the texture is not uniform and the bag does not hold up by itself/not stiff? (yes)
- *care card:* comes in English, French and Japanese (Japanese)
- *padlock:* the round side of the key insert is on top/treeshape when facing upwards to the logo (yes)
- *padlock:* real locks are deep matted brass, fakes tend to be shiny (looks matted brass)
- *padlock:* should have flat screws (yes)
- *handle:* does the stitching on the upper handle part/supporting leather part face outwards (yes, although I read it can be easily moved inwards, so this is not the best way to identify a fake?)
- *handle: *there should be no ballshaped part inside of the round beginning of the handle (yes, not there - actually I saw a lot on ebay who had these and was very happy about this specific tip!)
- *zipper:* the leather tab attached to the interior zipper is unmarked, the bag should also zip easily with no catch (yes)
 - *zipper:* YKK engarving (there is no engraving - see picture) BUT: info in the Paddington authentication tips thread on that was: _ "*Not all paddy zippers have the YKK engravement.* Some '05 models came without. Some 2006 paddingtons have YKK on some parts but not on some other parts. It is not consistent. When should you worry? When the zippers come marked "Lampo" or some other zipper brand." -_> there is no other zipper brand, so I am not too worried. 
- *heat stamps:*  on the padlock and interior bag they are not deep and bolded (yes, but they kind of look deep to me, so not sure)
- *hologram:* the hologram on the bottom side of the serial number tag should also match the hologram on the authenticity card (yes)
- *tags:* serial tag number should show no stitching (yes)
- *stitching:* the stitching should not be messy and even (yes)
- *metallic looking rings:* rings on the zippers are thicker in authentic bags and get a bit narrower on the part that they attach to the zipper. The rings in fakes are thin all around (tick and get narrow, although there are authentic ones who do not have this exact feature)
- *metallic looking square part:* the metal square part that connects the bag with the round beginning of the handle is more suqare than it should be on fake ones (compared pictures in the PADDINGTON Authentication Tips thread and looks good)


----------



## lisbonlover

lisbonlover said:


> *Item Name:  *Chloé Paddington (color?)
> *Item Number: * 154081130011
> *Seller ID: *keepupwithit7 (ebay)
> *Link: *I already purchased the bag, pictures below are taken by myself
> 
> I think it is genuine or either a very good fake (nevertheless, my cat has approved the bag and wants to keep it haha), but I am not an expert at all when it comes to Chloé bags, and thought I'd ask for second opinions (based on my pictures)? * Thank you!*




And here's the rest of the pictures:


----------



## urbanshark

Hello, 
Can you please help me to authenticate this Chloe bag?
Thanks in advance! 

Item Name:Chloe Roy Bag
Item Number:363114601484
Seller ID: tuppence1102
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Me...rentrq:e7fbc09a1740a12b5532a285ffef2334|iid:1


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> *Item Name:  *Chloé Paddington (color?)
> *Item Number: * 154081130011
> *Seller ID: *keepupwithit7 (ebay)
> *Link: *I already purchased the bag, pictures below are taken by myself
> I purchased this Chloé Paddington on ebay from a Japanese seller (for $81 & after reading information on how and why there are quite a lot of them selling designer bags, as I was wondering why there are so many Japanese sellers selling loads and loads of designer bags) and decided after carefully inspecting the pictures of the auction, that I will take the risk. They did offer other Paddingtons, but this was the only one that said it comes with dust bag, care card and authenticity card and was the color (although I do not know the name of the color that I was looking for a long time). In fact, it also looks like new to me/hardly worn.
> Now that the bag has arrived, I did check all the authentication tips I found via strolling through this thread, the PADDINGTON Authentication Tips thread and some youtube videos that seemed to be helpful (e.g. ).
> I think it is genuine or either a very good fake (nevertheless, my cat has approved the bag and wants to keep it haha), but I am not an expert at all when it comes to Chloé bags, and thought I'd ask for second opinions (based on my pictures)? * Thank you!*




I'm sure this is Tan, 2010
This one is harder - I need to check with some better photos.
Do you still have the link to ebay? can you provide it?
Padlock emboss - closer and front on - not sideways photos
Key - same as padlock - need more in focus
Side buckles engraving - same, clear and close up, front on
The engraving on the plate that the padlock hangs from, can you also add a photo of the leather emboss under here, Is there a 'Made in Italy'?


----------



## lisbonlover

Roie55 said:


> I'm sure this is Tan, 2010
> This one is harder - I need to check with some better photos.
> Do you still have the link to ebay? can you provide it?
> Padlock emboss - closer and front on - not sideways photos
> Key - same as padlock - need more in focus
> Side buckles engraving - same, clear and close up, front on
> The engraving on the plate that the padlock hangs from, can you also add a photo of the leather emboss under here, Is there a 'Made in Italy'?



Yes, I do have the ebay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Hand-Bag-Paddington-Light-Brown-Leather-1504695-/154081130011?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qiVPyb70KO%2BN8PZjcnZCmvVjvV8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

No "Made in Italy" underneath the leather emboss, but underneath the serial number inside the inner pocket of the bag.

I tried to take better pictures, the side buckle engraving is hardest to capture, I hope the pictures are better now.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> Yes, I do have the ebay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Hand-Bag-Paddington-Light-Brown-Leather-1504695-/154081130011?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=qiVPyb70KO%2BN8PZjcnZCmvVjvV8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> No "Made in Italy" underneath the leather emboss, but underneath the serial number inside the inner pocket of the bag.
> 
> I tried to take better pictures, the side buckle engraving is hardest to capture, I hope the pictures are better now.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4865577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865601


I'm getting second opinions - will get back to you.


----------



## Roie55

urbanshark said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Chloe bag?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:Chloe Roy Bag
> Item Number:363114601484
> Seller ID: tuppence1102
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Medium-Roy-Bag-Smooth-Calfskin-Suede-Leather-Plum-Burgundy-RRP-1470/363114601484?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=545d060efcb54b8eaadacff3c8090fd1&pid=100675&rk=5&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164409473678&itm=363114601484&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Chlo�&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:ed9ada98-0477-11eb-8f7a-36db824a1e63|parentrq:e7fbc09a1740a12b5532a285ffef2334|iid:1


There's no-one to help with this style, you'll need to use paid authentication.


----------



## midniteluna

Roie55 said:


> I think a lock smith may be able to help, you'd have to tell him to be extra careful with the coating, maybe cover it with felt to protect it when you leave it. But they should be able to help. If you are feeling brave you could grab a flathead screw drive and have a look yourself. Also i have see padlocks for sale on their own on ebay.


 
I'm probably too lazy to bother bringing it to the locksmith lol but I will make an effort because the paddington is such a gorgeous bag! I carry it on days when I'm only heading to work and back so I don't get paranoid with the lock unlocking on its own. I'll probably scour eBay too! Thanks for your recommendation and advice!


----------



## Jocelynsmithphoto

I just bought this bag and was hoping someone could help me authenticate. It’s my first Chloe bag!


----------



## Jocelynsmithphoto

*Item Name:  Chloe Mini Marcie *
*Item    Number:  143733825622*
 *Seller ID:  Japan-m-shop*
 *Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143733825622*

This is my first Chloe bag and I got it at such a good deal. The seller is from China and now I just want to make sure the bag is real.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! When you a second could you please take a look? Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Chloé Marcie
Purchased locally.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Additional pictures...


----------



## Roie55

midniteluna said:


> Thank you so much! I am in love with the bag but the padlock is acting up a little which makes me paranoid when using it...tends to unlock on its own at certain angle. Any idea how to fix this?







__





						Padlock Repair: Anatomy of a Padlock
					

If you have padlock with loose lock or stuck key, you can use the following steps to try and fix your padlock.  I fixed my padlock of my vanilla paddy this way.  THought if I posted the photos how I do it, it may help.  So... Pic 1:  Padlock and key from my vanilla  pic 2 and 3: You need a...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



The most important thing is using the right small screw driver otherwise you might strip the head


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> *Item Name:  *Chloé Paddington (color?)
> *Item Number: * 154081130011
> *Seller ID: *keepupwithit7 (ebay)
> *Link: *I already purchased the bag, pictures below are taken by myself
> 
> I purchased this Chloé Paddington on ebay from a Japanese seller (for $81 & after reading information on how and why there are quite a lot of them selling designer bags, as I was wondering why there are so many Japanese sellers selling loads and loads of designer bags) and decided after carefully inspecting the pictures of the auction, that I will take the risk. They did offer other Paddingtons, but this was the only one that said it comes with dust bag, care card and authenticity card and was the color (although I do not know the name of the color that I was looking for a long time). In fact, it also looks like new to me/hardly worn.
> Now that the bag has arrived, I did check all the authentication tips I found via strolling through this thread, the PADDINGTON Authentication Tips thread and some youtube videos that seemed to be helpful (e.g. ).
> I think it is genuine or either a very good fake (nevertheless, my cat has approved the bag and wants to keep it haha), but I am not an expert at all when it comes to Chloé bags, and thought I'd ask for second opinions (based on my pictures)? * Thank you!*



I think its fine, there are 2 things that bothered me is that side buckle engraving and no 'made in Italy' under the inside Chloe emboss. I dont have any 2010 ones to compare with and neither did my Chloe posse. So if you can at some stage have paid authentication - just as that buckle and missing stamp bother me. Is this is change to the design of the later models? The rest of the bag is good. Please let me know if you get it authenticated elsewhere - i'd like to know.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could assist authenticate below, please.
Name : Chloe Front Pocket Paddington Bag, I think. (Missing Padlock please)

Many Thanks.


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could assist authenticate below, please.
> Name : Chloe Front Pocket Paddington Bag, I think. (Missing Padlock please)
> Many Thanks.


All good


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> All good


Many Thanks, really appreciate your kindness!


----------



## midniteluna

Roie55 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padlock Repair: Anatomy of a Padlock
> 
> 
> If you have padlock with loose lock or stuck key, you can use the following steps to try and fix your padlock.  I fixed my padlock of my vanilla paddy this way.  THought if I posted the photos how I do it, it may help.  So... Pic 1:  Padlock and key from my vanilla  pic 2 and 3: You need a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing is using the right small screw driver otherwise you might strip the head



Thank you for the link! This looks super helpful! I'm going to attempt it later  will update on the outcome!


----------



## lisbonlover

Roie55 said:


> I think its fine, there are 2 things that bothered me is that side buckle engraving and no 'made in Italy' under the inside Chloe emboss. I dont have any 2010 ones to compare with and neither did my Chloe posse. So if you can at some stage have paid authentication - just as that buckle and missing stamp bother me. Is this is change to the design of the later models? The rest of the bag is good. Please let me know if you get it authenticated elsewhere - i'd like to know.




thank you for coming back to me and getting second opinions on it! I'm looking into paid authentication (e.g. authenticate4u) now as I am curious as well, will let you know!

I looked for others to compare the "made in Italy" existence, but it is hard to figure out:








						Chloe Shoulder bag Paddington Browns Leather
					

Shop brandauthentic's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 348110 Our experienced inspection team has double checked and all the items confirmed the authenticity. IMPORTANT!  Before buying,please kindly check the item description and...




					poshmark.com
				



(same as mine, no made in Italy under the inside emboss, but on the serial number tag)








						CHLOE Logo Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Red
					

Shop aimaskloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Please check condition on the picture.  Outside AB ; Wrinkle,Scuff Inside A~AB ; Dirt Odor Smell of Material  Brand	CHLOE Style	 Shoulder Bag  Color/Material	 Red/Leather  Country of...




					poshmark.com
				



(same)

As far as I can tell, they are all 2010 ones... but that's no sign of authenticity of course...


----------



## Roie55

lisbonlover said:


> thank you for coming back to me and getting second opinions on it! I'm looking into paid authentication (e.g. authenticate4u) now as I am curious as well, will let you know!
> 
> I looked for others to compare the "made in Italy" existence, but it is hard to figure out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Shoulder bag Paddington Browns Leather
> 
> 
> Shop brandauthentic's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 348110 Our experienced inspection team has double checked and all the items confirmed the authenticity. IMPORTANT!  Before buying,please kindly check the item description and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same as mine, no made in Italy under the inside emboss, but on the serial number tag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHLOE Logo Paddington Shoulder Bag Leather Red
> 
> 
> Shop aimaskloset's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Please check condition on the picture.  Outside AB ; Wrinkle,Scuff Inside A~AB ; Dirt Odor Smell of Material  Brand	CHLOE Style	 Shoulder Bag  Color/Material	 Red/Leather  Country of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same)
> 
> As far as I can tell, they are all 2010 ones... but that's no sign of authenticity of course...


Sounds good, 2010 my Chloe collection was looking to Marcie and Paraty, so we fell out of the loop with 2010 models. But it does seem to have changed as you see.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Additional pictures...
> 
> View attachment 4868041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868043



Bump. Are any other pictures required? Thanks.


----------



## Roie55

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! When you a second could you please take a look? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Marcie
> Purchased locally.
> 
> View attachment 4868028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868034
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868039


hi, Sorry i dont have knowledge in Marcie, please try an online authentication, eg Authenticate4U


----------



## soko

Please help me to authenticate thie Chloé bag. I already received the bag and can add some detailed pictures if necessary.
I am curious about the stitching and the logo. It might be some vintage bag with lower quality than usual or a fake?
The code on the inner leather tag says 04-06-53

*Item Name: Chloé satchel bag
Item Number:  264809112684 
Seller ID:  teddy237 
Link: ebay Germany*

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roie55

soko said:


> Please help me to authenticate thie Chloé bag. I already received the bag and can add some detailed pictures if necessary.
> I am curious about the stitching and the logo. It might be some vintage bag with lower quality than usual or a fake?
> The code on the inner leather tag says 04-06-53
> 
> *Item Name: Chloé satchel bag
> Item Number:  264809112684
> Seller ID:  teddy237
> Link: ebay Germany*
> 
> Thanks in advance


I havent seen this version of the chain bettty myself, this looks smaller again than a regular small like mine. Everything looks ok except one thing is missing from the zipper pull on the outside pocket. But I havent seen the Betty's faked much, they only had a short run. I think we saw 1 or 2 fakes many years ago. This is probably fine, hard one to call, its that missing zipper thing i mentioned. Google the chain betty.


----------



## soko

Roie55 said:


> I havent seen this version of the chain bettty myself, this looks smaller again than a regular small like mine. Everything looks ok except one thing is missing from the zipper pull on the outside pocket. But I havent seen the Betty's faked much, they only had a short run. I think we saw 1 or 2 fakes many years ago. This is probably fine, hard one to call, its that missing zipper thing i mentioned. Google the chain betty.



Thank you so much for the quick response. I found chain bettys online and you're right - they look similar but are not the same version. Still I think ok sounds good and to knowing it is probably authentic is fine to me - maybe someone else knows the exact version and I will do some more research on the betty. Thanks again


----------



## cquinones1990

Hey all! I'd really appreciate some feedback on authenticating this bag!  It seems authentic, but a factory defect (maybe from the outlet?)









						Auth Chloe Lily Leather 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag F/S 15932bkac  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Chloe Lily Leather 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag F/S 15932bkac at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks in advance!

Cristina


----------



## riceandsoup

Item: Chloe Paraty in Elephant (private sale)

Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

riceandsoup said:


> Item: Chloe Paraty in Elephant (private sale)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4880871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880874


I need more pics, can you provide close, in focus and straight on all Chloe embossing and engraving pics. The part of the strap that joins the bag with the nibs - both sides please. The leather zipper pull on the main zipper, The inside pocket - the stitching along the zip. The front on of the bag - again the Chloe leather embossed here. Do you have any tags?


----------



## Peachy6661

Recently purchased a Chloe purse online, according to the date tag its from 2009 but ive not been able to find anything that looks like it and am getting worried I bought a fake, any help you guys could give in identifying it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Roie55

Peachy6661 said:


> Recently purchased a Chloe purse online, according to the date tag its from 2009 but ive not been able to find anything that looks like it and am getting worried I bought a fake, any help you guys could give in identifying it would be really appreciated.
> View attachment 4883353


I have never seen this design before, elements of the design are obvious fake.


----------



## Peachy6661

Roie55 said:


> I have never seen this design before, elements of the design are obvious fake.


Yea, I was thinking the same thing after I bought it. There were some things about it that seemed like if you were going to fake it why would you go to so much work but then there were other things about it that didn't make much sense like the Chloe patch on the front. It looks like it was meant to be some sort of Paddington but then it has no padlock, it had me scratching my head for a bit.


----------



## Roie55

Peachy6661 said:


> Yea, I was thinking the same thing after I bought it. There were some things about it that seemed like if you were going to fake it why would you go to so much work but then there were other things about it that didn't make much sense like the Chloe patch on the front. It looks like it was meant to be some sort of Paddington but then it has no padlock, it had me scratching my head for a bit.


its a bitsa, bitsa this, bitsa that. That chain holding the handles......mmmm no


----------



## Peachy6661

Roie55 said:


> its a bitsa, bitsa this, bitsa that. That chain holding the handles......mmmm no


Lol right, I kind of wonder if someone didnt have a couple trash purses and then cobbled them together into something. Luckily the place I bought it from will give me a refund if its a fake, also I only spent like 80 dollars for it so I'm not out a too much.


----------



## Lapispore

*Hi everyone, would really appreciate hearing your thoughts on this bag:

Item Name: Chloé tess small
Item Number: 284046811734 
Seller ID: neesa786786
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Te...811734?hash=item4222826256:g:cYsAAOSwIulfiMmI* 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Roie55

Lapispore said:


> *Hi everyone, would really appreciate hearing your thoughts on this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Chloé tess small
> Item Number: 284046811734
> Seller ID: neesa786786
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Te...811734?hash=item4222826256:g:cYsAAOSwIulfiMmI*
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I'd say at that price unlikely to be genuine, I'd dont know the Tess and would recommend paid authentication.  But no way is it real at that price


----------



## maliklaun

Hi everyone. I’m new to Purseforum, but a friend spoke very highly of the site.

Just bought a (Preowned) Chloé bag online from a third party, but the gold lettering on the key made me question it’s authenticity. Any opinions would be most appreciated.

photos can be seen here.


----------



## Roie55

maliklaun said:


> Hi everyone. I’m new to Purseforum, but a friend spoke very highly of the site.
> 
> Just bought a (Preowned) Chloé bag online from a third party, but the gold lettering on the key made me question it’s authenticity. Any opinions would be most appreciated.
> 
> photos can be seen here.


Can you provide links to the listing??


----------



## Roie55

maliklaun said:


> Hi everyone. I’m new to Purseforum, but a friend spoke very highly of the site.
> 
> Just bought a (Preowned) Chloé bag online from a third party, but the gold lettering on the key made me question it’s authenticity. Any opinions would be most appreciated.
> 
> photos can be seen here.


It looks good


----------



## mmphil

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase a used Chloe Nile and saw this on eBay and could use some help authenticating. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Auth Chloe Nile Bracelet Small Satchel Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Black 9006
Item Number: 224199103658
Seller ID: 224199103658
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...sh=item34334ed4aa:g:aZAAAOSw0ltfjCcS#viTabs_0


----------



## Citosgirl

I think I'm falling down the paddington rabbit hole (again!).  This one seems to check out to me, but I'm a novice. Am I on the right track?  Thanks in advance to our lovely experts. 

Item Name:Authentic Chloe Paddington Hand Bag Leather Gray A1934
Item Number: 124315559451
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Paddington-Hand-Bag-Leather-Gray-A1934/124315559451


----------



## JuiceBox

edit: I got this authenticated via authenticate4u and by the photos was deemed genuine. 

Hi everyone. I posted about getting a Paddington but reading so many horror stories I wanted to check it was genuine. I got it off designerexchange (Ireland) and they authenticate items but I’d like a second opinion. I’ve attached many photos as I think are necessary. It has detachable strap which I haven’t included. Please let me know and many thanks in advance.


----------



## MmeCoco

Hi, wondering if anyone here can help me? I've just bought an older style Chloe clutch - it's a style I've never seen before. It seems authentic to me, but would love to know what you guys think! It came with a dustbag and care card.


----------



## Roie55

mmphil said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a used Chloe Nile and saw this on eBay and could use some help authenticating. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Chloe Nile Bracelet Small Satchel Shoulder Handbag Calfskin Black 9006
> Item Number: 224199103658
> Seller ID: 224199103658
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Chloe...sh=item34334ed4aa:g:aZAAAOSw0ltfjCcS#viTabs_0


Hi, I havent gotten up to learning all about the Nile, but I can say that this is a trusted, reliable seller. Its not likely to be a fake but its worth getting paid authentication to be 100% sure.


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> I think I'm falling down the paddington rabbit hole (again!).  This one seems to check out to me, but I'm a novice. Am I on the right track?  Thanks in advance to our lovely experts.
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Chloe Paddington Hand Bag Leather Gray A1934
> Item Number: 124315559451
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Chloe-Paddington-Hand-Bag-Leather-Gray-A1934/124315559451


hi, This looks fine so far, but the photos are not all visible. can you post photos once you receive it, all Chloe embossing straight on and close up - ALL of them thanks, the side buckles too, The seller is trusted too, they usually only have genuine. Happy to check once you receive it.....and OMG love this colour combo - this is gorgeous. I recently bought a dark grey (mousse) with silver HW, but i love grey with gold.


----------



## Roie55

cquinones1990 said:


> Hey all! I'd really appreciate some feedback on authenticating this bag!  It seems authentic, but a factory defect (maybe from the outlet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Chloe Lily Leather 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag F/S 15932bkac  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth Chloe Lily Leather 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag F/S 15932bkac at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Cristina


Sorry i dont know anything about this bag. you'll need to get paid authentication


----------



## Roie55

Peachy6661 said:


> Recently purchased a Chloe purse online, according to the date tag its from 2009 but ive not been able to find anything that looks like it and am getting worried I bought a fake, any help you guys could give in identifying it would be really appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883352


For reference - this bag has been deemed real, its just rare and must have only had a small run. Chloe 'killed the line' Peachy6661 words not mine. I said the duffle bag idea was great, just stronger handles needed.


----------



## julliandy

Hi, not sure if this is authentic. I found this on offerup. She's selling it cheap also so its a little sketchy. Is this even a Chloe bag? If yes, is this authentic?


----------



## Roie55

julliandy said:


> Hi, not sure if this is authentic. I found this on offerup. She's selling it cheap also so its a little sketchy. Is this even a Chloe bag? If yes, is this authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892714


I dont recognise this bag and i dont have any information on it. I doesnt look like other chloe totes either.


----------



## jan_jan

Hello everyone, I recently got a preloved Chloe Paraty and wasn’t too sure about its authenticity. It has only one leather tag in the inside pocket but there’s no serial number/date on it like other websites said. Would anyone be able to check this out for me please? Sorry I’m new here so please let me know if I missed out anything. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Narnanz

May I please have this Padington looked at
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/931438/paddington-bag
Seller  Nikki G at Designer Wardrobe 
Thank you...all I need to know is the size. Have asked for dimensions.


----------



## ymack3680

Hi all,
This feels a little cheap to me. I ordered from from what appeared to be a reputable Japanese seller.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Alini

Hi, I got the bag from a flea market. I don't know if the bag is authentic. There is no "Chloé" stamp on the flap but there are a total of 2 stamps inside.
Many thanks for your help


----------



## Roie55

jan_jan said:


> Hello everyone, I recently got a preloved Chloe Paraty and wasn’t too sure about its authenticity. It has only one leather tag in the inside pocket but there’s no serial number/date on it like other websites said. Would anyone be able to check this out for me please? Sorry I’m new here so please let me know if I missed out anything. Thank you so much in advance


Could you provide a link?, does the seller know anything about the C on the inner tag?


----------



## Roie55

jan_jan said:


> Hello everyone, I recently got a preloved Chloe Paraty and wasn’t too sure about its authenticity. It has only one leather tag in the inside pocket but there’s no serial number/date on it like other websites said. Would anyone be able to check this out for me please? Sorry I’m new here so please let me know if I missed out anything. Thank you so much in advance


HI, i'm not a Paraty expert but i've checked my library and none of them have matched the embossed label on this one. You'll need paid authentication  to check


----------



## Roie55

ymack3680 said:


> Hi all,
> This feels a little cheap to me. I ordered from from what appeared to be a reputable Japanese seller.  Thank you in advance!


This looks ok actually. They are not very heavy bags, you'll be surprised if you expected a heavy bag being all leather. They are very durable.


----------



## Amkelly28

Please help! 
I just recently saw this brand Chloe and I did some research and bought used off eBay. My concern is that both seem good but what is the color??? Wallet is tan from all the pics I can find. It has stamped code in leather and hologram label. Purse has a stamp but what is the shade of brown? Now I’m questioning. If the purse of fake? Wanted them to match and now I can’t buy another wallet if I will have the same problem because this isn’t a color they made. It’s more a reddish brown. It’s really lovely.


----------



## Amkelly28

What if I already purchased?
please help








						Chloe Brown Handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chloe Brown Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LLFall023

Hello! I bought a Chloe bag online from a department store about 10 years ago without doing any research to check for authenticity (I've since read stories online how some shoppers buy a real bag and return a fake). I'm wondering if this bag is authentic since some of the leather is changing color (was cream, and now some parts are pinkish) and there's no hologram on the tag. Can you share your thoughts as to if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks so much!


----------



## Roie55

Amkelly28 said:


> Please help!
> I just recently saw this brand Chloe and I did some research and bought used off eBay. My concern is that both seem good but what is the color??? Wallet is tan from all the pics I can find. It has stamped code in leather and hologram label. Purse has a stamp but what is the shade of brown? Now I’m questioning. If the purse of fake? Wanted them to match and now I can’t buy another wallet if I will have the same problem because this isn’t a color they made. It’s more a reddish brown. It’s really lovely.


You will need to try paid authentication, "authenticate4u" on FB


----------



## Roie55

LLFall023 said:


> Hello! I bought a Chloe bag online from a department store about 10 years ago without doing any research to check for authenticity (I've since read stories online how some shoppers buy a real bag and return a fake). I'm wondering if this bag is authentic since some of the leather is changing color (was cream, and now some parts are pinkish) and there's no hologram on the tag. Can you share your thoughts as to if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks so much!


HI, being an 06 bag - there were no holograms, they brought those out in around 2010. If you bought from a department store it should be fine, I dont know that the Dept store returns scam was happening in 06 or 07, but from the articles it was the more well known styles of the big brands that would have been swapped out. I dont know what style this is. It reminds me of a Gemma but not quite, it could be a main line or See by Chloe. Im not sure, BUT you should be fine. I had a Mastic Clutch. It is a pinkish cream, after 10 years some leathers may have a little colour change, most wont though. I have a purple paraty shopper that has actually faded. In a collection of 20 over the years, its the only one. Even a light colour can have some saturation fade. Looking at your photos the colour is still beautiful though, enjoy.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> May I please have this Padington looked at
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/931438/paddington-bag
> Seller  Nikki G at Designer Wardrobe
> Thank you...all I need to know is the size. Have asked for dimensions.


Just bumping...are there some phtotos needed that I need to ask the seller for?
Thank you


----------



## LLFall023

Roie55 said:


> HI, being an 06 bag - there were no holograms, they brought those out in around 2010. If you bought from a department store it should be fine, I dont know that the Dept store returns scam was happening in 06 or 07, but from the articles it was the more well known styles of the big brands that would have been swapped out. I dont know what style this is. It reminds me of a Gemma but not quite, it could be a main line or See by Chloe. Im not sure, BUT you should be fine. I had a Mastic Clutch. It is a pinkish cream, after 10 years some leathers may have a little colour change, most wont though. I have a purple paraty shopper that has actually faded. In a collection of 20 over the years, its the only one. Even a light colour can have some saturation fade. Looking at your photos the colour is still beautiful though, enjoy.


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer my inquiry and share your knowledge with me! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Roie55

Narnanz said:


> Just bumping...are there some phtotos needed that I need to ask the seller for?
> Thank you


Actually i need heaps of photos, all the embossing and engaving please, close up and straight. Side buckles emboss, the handles scoops - inside. Not sure how you'll go, many sellers are lazy with photos, but since the tag says 05 i need to double check.


----------



## Narnanz

Roie55 said:


> Actually i need heaps of photos, all the embossing and engaving please, close up and straight. Side buckles emboss, the handles scoops - inside. Not sure how you'll go, many sellers are lazy with photos, but since the tag says 05 i need to double check.


ok thank you..will see what I can do. much appreciated


----------



## ymack3680

Roie55 said:


> This looks ok actually. They are not very heavy bags, you'll be surprised if you expected a heavy bag being all leather. They are very durable.



thank you for your response!  I’ve owned many of their bags over the years. The leather on all the other bags is very soft. This is really stiff and almost feels like plastic. Do you know if that’s typical for this particular style?


----------



## ymack3680

I posted twice. Can’t figure out how to delete this post


----------



## Roie55

ymack3680 said:


> thank you for your response!  I’ve owned many of their bags over the years. The leather on all the other bags is very soft. This is really stiff and almost feels like plastic. Do you know if that’s typical for this particular style?


I wouldnt describe any of their leathers to be plastic like, i have 3 paratys, the newer one is a little more stiff from less use. Maybe have it authenticated by a paid service, if you need piece of mind. The leather on yours looks similar to mine.


----------



## Citosgirl

I had her authenticated by an online authenticator, but I might not have pulled the trigger without the help from this thread. My new paddington is finally here! Thanks for all your help, @Roie55 !


----------



## lisa21

hi ladies, it's been so long since I posted on purseforum, but I'm scratching my head over this See by Chloe bag! I found it at a charity shop and at first I was convinced it's genuine but now I'm not sure - the stamping is not very deep & it also has a musty smell to it - this may be from being stored somewhere damp. 
Anyway here are my pics. Any hrlp wpuld be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Citosgirl said:


> I had her authenticated by an online authenticator, but I might not have pulled the trigger without the help from this thread. My new paddington is finally here! Thanks for all your help, @Roie55 !
> 
> View attachment 4904449


LOOOOVE the colour


----------



## Roie55

lisa21 said:


> hi ladies, it's been so long since I posted on purseforum, but I'm scratching my head over this See by Chloe bag! I found it at a charity shop and at first I was convinced it's genuine but now I'm not sure - the stamping is not very deep & it also has a musty smell to it - this may be from being stored somewhere damp.
> Anyway here are my pics. Any hrlp wpuld be greatly appreciated, thank you!


hi, sorry i dont know a thing about the SBC line. But looks like decent quality. If you need help with the smell, do a search across the forum, there are heaps of cleaning threads.


----------



## lisa21

Roie55 said:


> hi, sorry i dont know a thing about the SBC line. But looks like decent quality. If you need help with the smell, do a search across the forum, there are heaps of cleaning threads.


thank yoi so much xx


----------



## arkiepursegal

Is this an authentic Bay bag?


----------



## Alini

Hello
Unfortunately I have not yet received an answer to my question 
would be really nice if I knew whether the bag is authentic.
Thank you


----------



## Roie55

Alini said:


> Hi, I got the bag from a flea market. I don't know if the bag is authentic. There is no "Chloé" stamp on the flap but there are a total of 2 stamps inside.
> Many thanks for your help


Sorry i don't know Silverado's. I cant help - you'll need to use paid authentication. Esp as you have python skin one, I guess you paid more for it, so worth getting a certificate.


----------



## Roie55

arkiepursegal said:


> Is this an authentic Bay bag?


I cant help with Bay, use paid authentication


----------



## Amesbee

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag?
Name: Chloe Faye Small
Seller: Depop
Pictures are taken by seller

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roie55

Amesbee said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Name: Chloe Faye Small
> Seller: Depop
> Pictures are taken by seller
> Thanks in advance!


Link to listing?, can you get a picture of the SN sticker, the inside (sides) and outside (sides) also close up of the strap where the holes and the nibs are.
thanks


----------



## Sachihiro10969moriuchi

Hi.. i need help pls.. im thinking of buying this Lexa small bag from a friend.. i dont know if this pictures will do..thank you so much


----------



## Roie55

Sachihiro10969moriuchi said:


> Hi.. i need help pls.. im thinking of buying this Lexa small bag from a friend.. i dont know if this pictures will do..thank you so much


hi, i need better photos. The small strap has stitching i need to see, and a parrot c;asp, i need to see the chloe embossed o the front suede and a clearer soht of the turn lock 'chloe'. I need a proper front shot and back shot and inside close up of the stitching and zipper.


----------



## baiken915

Hello~ I just bought my very first Chloe bag from Farfetch. The leather and stitching are nice, except the authenticity card is blank... and the metal closure doesn't seem to be placed in the exact middle. Is this normal? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

baiken915 said:


> Hello~ I just bought my very first Chloe bag from Farfetch. I think it looks pretty legit, except the authenticity card is blank... Is this normal? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4919749


As far as i know all items from Farfetch are authentic, i'm not sure if they do any consignment, i thought all their stock was current, new, or stuff on sale. No secondhand or returns? I think that's right.  Thats a new style, i am not familiar. Most Chloe cards only have the information printed on them, they should have the holographic sticker to match the code inside the bag.


----------



## baiken915

Roie55 said:


> As far as i know all items from Farfetch are authentic, i'm not sure if they do any consignment, i thought all their stock was current, new, or stuff on sale. No secondhand or returns? I think that's right.  Thats a new style, i am not familiar. Most Chloe cards only have the information printed on them, they should have the holographic sticker to match the code inside the bag.



Thanks for replying. There's no holographic sticker anywhere. It's just a blank piece of card. I was thinking if the card doesn't have the serial number that matches with what's printed inside the bag, then what is the purpose of including the card...


----------



## ebing

baiken915 said:


> Thanks for replying. There's no holographic sticker anywhere. It's just a blank piece of card. I was thinking if the card doesn't have the serial number that matches with what's printed inside the bag, then what is the purpose of including the card...



If it makes you feel any better, I recently bought a new mini marcie from a store that definitely sells authentic Chloe and the authenticity card was blank also. I had the same thought - what’s the point in the card if it’s blank?!


----------



## baiken915

ebing said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I recently bought a new mini marcie from a store that definitely sells authentic Chloe and the authenticity card was blank also. I had the same thought - what’s the point in the card if it’s blank?!



LOL I know right? And yes, this does make me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## shashapurse

Please help me authenticate this chloe paraty. Thank you.


----------



## stephsposhlife

Hello, hoping you can help me authenticate this Chloe Faye mini bracelet bag.


----------



## Roie55

shashapurse said:


> Please help me authenticate this chloe paraty. Thank you.


This looks fine


----------



## Roie55

stephsposhlife said:


> Hello, hoping you can help me authenticate this Chloe Faye mini bracelet bag.


hi, can you post more photos. Of the inside embossed stamp. the inside SN tag. The stitching on the strap, the nobs, the holes, the join on the bag. the stitching along the the edge of the inside opening.


----------



## shashapurse

Roie55 said:


> This looks fine


Thank you very much for your help. Really appreciate it


----------



## stephsposhlife

Roie55 said:


> hi, can you post more photos. Of the inside embossed stamp. the inside SN tag. The stitching on the strap, the nobs, the holes, the join on the bag. the stitching along the the edge of the inside opening.


will add more when received. Thank you!


----------



## tami_glo

Hi all, found this at a consignment store, is it real? It feels really buttery and soft and looks high quality!


----------



## Roie55

tami_glo said:


> Hi all, found this at a consignment store, is it real? It feels really buttery and soft and looks high quality!


this is not a genuine Elsie


----------



## tami_glo

All good thank you! Appreciate it!


----------



## m.a.noli

Good afternoon, would you be so kind to help me authenticate this mini Chloé Marcie? Could you ask for some more additional information that I can use? Thank you very much in advance for the help 

Item Name: Mini Sac Chloé Marcie
Seller: cindynounette (vinted)
Link : https://www.vinted.es/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/809301584-mini-sac-chloe-marcie


----------



## jenny20oh

Hi , can anyone tell me what this chloe bag is called?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

baiken915 said:


> Hello~ I just bought my very first Chloe bag from Farfetch. The leather and stitching are nice, except the authenticity card is blank... and the metal closure doesn't seem to be placed in the exact middle. Is this normal? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4919749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919776


from Farfetch it would be authentic they are very reputable like Net a Porter


----------



## stephsposhlife

Roie55 said:


> hi, can you post more photos. Of the inside embossed stamp. the inside SN tag. The stitching on the strap, the nobs, the holes, the join on the bag. the stitching along the the edge of the inside opening.


Hi! Finally have more pictures for you.


----------



## Roie55

m.a.noli said:


> Good afternoon, would you be so kind to help me authenticate this mini Chloé Marcie? Could you ask for some more additional information that I can use? Thank you very much in advance for the help
> 
> Item Name: Mini Sac Chloé Marcie
> Seller: cindynounette (vinted)
> Link : https://www.vinted.es/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/809301584-mini-sac-chloe-marcie


hi, these photos are very small, dark and difficult to see the bag. I cant give an opinion based off these.


----------



## Roie55

jenny20oh said:


> Hi , can anyone tell me what this chloe bag is called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936760


I havent seen this style before


----------



## Roie55

stephsposhlife said:


> Hi! Finally have more pictures for you.


This looks fine.


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Hi all! Does anyone know if Chloe uses button closures like these on their bags? I purchased a small faye for an absolute steal and then noticed this. Everything else on it looks fine, it's just the branded buttons throwing me off. Perhaps this is why it was a steal


----------



## Citosgirl

xartsy_gal× said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if Chloe uses button closures like these on their bags? I purchased a small faye for an absolute steal and then noticed this. Everything else on it looks fine, it's just the branded buttons throwing me off. Perhaps this is why it was a steal



I'm not an authenticator, but your post got me curious and I'm following because I'd love to see what others think.  When I had a look, it seems like many of the sites I use for reference lack button pictures. Very curious! You'd think it would be an important detail. 

Further pictures (listed in the first post of this thread) may help the authenticators give you a better idea. Good luck!


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Citosgirl said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but your post got me curious and I'm following because I'd love to see what others think.  When I had a look, it seems like many of the sites I use for reference lack button pictures. Very curious! You'd think it would be an important detail.
> 
> Further pictures (listed in the first post of this thread) may help the authenticators give you a better idea. Good luck!



I'm super curious also! I looked everywhere online as well and have seen no close-up photos of button closures. I really want to compare it with the buttons on my medium faye, which I know for sure is authentic, but I'm out of town till next week -- when I get back I'll definitely post an update of what I find.

I'll try to post more photos of the small faye either today or tomorrow!


----------



## Roie55

.


----------



## Roie55

xartsy_gal× said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if Chloe uses button closures like these on their bags? I purchased a small faye for an absolute steal and then noticed this. Everything else on it looks fine, it's just the branded buttons throwing me off. Perhaps this is why it was a steal


I checked mine and a few others online, none have markings like yours. you'll need to post all the usual pics for authentication.


----------



## xartsy_gal×

Roie55 said:


> I checked mine and a few others online, none have markings like yours. you'll need to post all the usual pics for authentication.



Thanks so much for checking! I'm pretty sure now that it isn't authentic -- thankfully I didn't spend much on it. I'd never paid much attention to button markings on Chlor bags before, so at least now I know to be extra vigilant about it    Happy New Year!


----------



## m.a.noli

Roie55 said:


> hi, these photos are very small, dark and difficult to see the bag. I cant give an opinion based off these.


Ok! Thanks!!! Happy new year


----------



## Bunyip61

Hi there, I’m brand new to this forum, and have inherited this red Chloé Paddington bag. I believe it is an older one but really don’t know anything about them so would love some help authenticating it. My gut feeling is that it’s not authentic, based on the screws used on the padlock, but it also looks like it’s been tampered with so maybe isn’t original to the bag. Hoping someone here can help me work out this mystery, as the rest of the bag looks like it might be legit, but I’m no expert.
It’s missing a brass rivet on one handle, so just really wondering if it’s worth replacing.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bunyip61

And some additional photos of the lock and leather texture, and stitching.


----------



## Roie55

Bunyip61 said:


> Hi there, I’m brand new to this forum, and have inherited this red Chloé Paddington bag. I believe it is an older one but really don’t know anything about them so would love some help authenticating it. My gut feeling is that it’s not authentic, based on the screws used on the padlock, but it also looks like it’s been tampered with so maybe isn’t original to the bag. Hoping someone here can help me work out this mystery, as the rest of the bag looks like it might be legit, but I’m no expert.
> It’s missing a brass rivet on one handle, so just really wondering if it’s worth replacing.
> Thanks in advance.


sorry thats a fake


----------



## Bunyip61

Thank you. So what stands out to you as a fake, just so I know what you’re seeing.


----------



## handbagfiend123

Hi! I was wondering if someone would be able to authenticate this bag for me please  thank you in advance!


----------



## handbagfiend123

Oh and this one too pretty please


----------



## purringtons

Hello everyone! Hoping you guys can help me authenticate this chloé Faye medium light blue bag for me!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Hello every body,
This is a medium Chloé marcie in mole grey found on Vestiaire Collective with default on the front.
Seller offers about 690$ Di you authentificate it and would you purchase it for that price
Please ans many thanks (seller waits for quick answer)


----------



## Roie55

Bunyip61 said:


> Thank you. So what stands out to you as a fake, just so I know what you’re seeing.


we dont give out that info as fake makers read tPf


----------



## Roie55

purringtons said:


> Hello everyone! Hoping you guys can help me authenticate this chloé Faye medium light blue bag for me!


i need some extra photos of the bag please. The inside side seams, looking into bag and into the sides. On the outside also the sides, closer and infocus. The stitching, then also the strap stitching and the metal nobs. Also the stitching along the back along the suede.


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hello every body,
> This is a medium Chloé marcie in mole grey found on Vestiaire Collective with default on the front.
> Seller offers about 690$ Di you authentificate it and would you purchase it for that price
> Please ans many thanks (seller waits for quick answer)


Do you have a link? are there more photos of the bag itself? i see 3 photos of the dust bag, which seems unnecessary when we need to see bag details.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

I am really sorry i troubled while loading pics and some were loaded twice
I try to insert the link 


			http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/chloe/sac-a-main-chloe-marcie-en-cuir-gris-13887960.shtml
		

There are not really additionnal pictures of the bag i am so sorry


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Oooops message gone before loading is finished


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> I am really sorry i troubled while loading pics and some were loaded twice
> I try to insert the link
> 
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/chloe/sac-a-main-chloe-marcie-en-cuir-gris-13887960.shtml
> 
> 
> There are not really additionnal pictures of the bag i am so sorry


Can you ask the seller for some extra pics. I need the Chloe emboss on the leather that hangs off the main flap neat the ring. The chloe on the strap buckle, and the chloe on the metal that attaches the handles to the bag. thanks


----------



## Roie55

handbagfiend123 said:


> Oh and this one too pretty please


This is fine.


----------



## Roie55

handbagfiend123 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone would be able to authenticate this bag for me please  thank you in advance!


This is fine


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Roie55 said:


> Can you ask the seller for some extra pics. I need the Chloe emboss on the leather that hangs off the main flap neat the ring. The chloe on the strap buckle, and the chloe on the metal that attaches the handles to the bag. thanks



Thanks a lot for your help Roie55... Eventually the bag has been sold yesterday 
Maybe i'll be back on this thread soon


----------



## 1Zara1

Hi! I was hoping someone could authenticate this Chloe Marcie bag for me. Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

1Zara1 said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could authenticate this Chloe Marcie bag for me. Thanks!


All the places where there is Chloe embossing or engraving (including the SN tag) I need rephotographed straight on and close up, these are too far to see the details. The front large flap - pls flip over and photograph the metal tabs on the bottom, close up of the zip tag. Also open the cardboard tags - pic of the details of the bag - where it describes the leather. It should be the round one.


----------



## fayden

Hello! Hoping to have this bag authenticated please.

Item Name: Mini Paddington
Seller: authentique-japan-goods 
Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Chlo...Navy-Blue-leather-Mini-No-27523-/124540171638

Thank you!


----------



## 1Zara1

Roie55 said:


> All the places where there is Chloe embossing or engraving (including the SN tag) I need rephotographed straight on and close up, these are too far to see the details. The front large flap - pls flip over and photograph the metal tabs on the bottom, close up of the zip tag. Also open the cardboard tags - pic of the details of the bag - where it describes the leather. It should be the round one.



Here are some new pictures of the bag. The photos with the cards were taken a couple of months ago and they're currently lost due to a move .
However, I hope the new photos will help with the authentication process. I am positive this bag is authentic, as it certainly feels like it. It feels incredibly sturdy yet buttery soft!


----------



## 1Zara1

Roie55 said:


> All the places where there is Chloe embossing or engraving (including the SN tag) I need rephotographed straight on and close up, these are too far to see the details. The front large flap - pls flip over and photograph the metal tabs on the bottom, close up of the zip tag. Also open the cardboard tags - pic of the details of the bag - where it describes the leather. It should be the round one.


----------



## inxshopper

Hi everyone. I just purchased this Edith on Poshmark but I'm not sure about its authenticity. Please let me know if you need any other pics.


----------



## Roie55

fayden said:


> Hello! Hoping to have this bag authenticated please.
> 
> Item Name: Mini Paddington
> Seller: authentique-japan-goods
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Chlo...Navy-Blue-leather-Mini-No-27523-/124540171638
> 
> Thank you!


these photos cant be opened to get a clear look. if you buy this bag - retake the photos when you receive it and we can check for sure. Though i see no red flags yet.


----------



## Roie55

Sorry this has me stumped - i recommend paid authentication. Try 'authenticate4u' on fb - send via message, its about UK$9, they know a lot of Chloe.


----------



## Roie55

inxshopper said:


> Hi everyone. I just purchased this Edith on Poshmark but I'm not sure about its authenticity. Please let me know if you need any other pics.


Im not very knowledgable with Ediths. I know a little. I have never seen this colour either. This looks in bad shape which is unusual for Ediths. They tend to stand up well. Some of the stitching looks off. I'd say hard pass. There are plenty of other Ediths out there.


----------



## lolafanucchi

Hi guys, apart from the fact it needs repair, I was hoping someone could help identify if this is a fake or authentic Marcie bag... I appreciate your help!


----------



## Roie55

1Zara1 said:


> Here are some new pictures of the bag. The photos with the cards were taken a couple of months ago and they're currently lost due to a move .
> However, I hope the new photos will help with the authentication process. I am positive this bag is authentic, as it certainly feels like it. It feels incredibly sturdy yet buttery soft!


 
Sorry this has me stumped - i recommend paid authentication. Try 'authenticate4u' on fb - send via message, its about UK$9, they know a lot of Chloe.


----------



## Roie55

lolafanucchi said:


> Hi guys, apart from the fact it needs repair, I was hoping someone could help identify if this is a fake or authentic Marcie bag... I appreciate your help!


HI, i dont have any reference info on this style of Marcie, try paid authentication, i have written where to go just above.


----------



## koobafan

Hi, I recently purchased two Chloe Marcie Hobo's--one from Rebag and one from Fashionphile, and there are two main differences I am noticing between the two bags.  First, the hardware is slightly different.  In one there is a pinhole on the hardware where the strap attaches to the bag.  On the other it looks like a flat head screw, small, but not a pin.  Does anyone know if they changed the hardware at any point on the Marcie?  Also, the strap on one is slightly longer than on the other.  Does anyone know if there was ever any variation in strap length?  Thank you for any information that you can share!


----------



## Roie55

koobafan said:


> Hi, I recently purchased two Chloe Marcie Hobo's--one from Rebag and one from Fashionphile, and there are two main differences I am noticing between the two bags.  First, the hardware is slightly different.  In one there is a pinhole on the hardware where the strap attaches to the bag.  On the other it looks like a flat head screw, small, but not a pin.  Does anyone know if they changed the hardware at any point on the Marcie?  Also, the strap on one is slightly longer than on the other.  Does anyone know if there was ever any variation in strap length?  Thank you for any information that you can share!


Chloe has always made slight differences across lines and seasons, its not an indication of fake bags. You need to look at each bag on its own merit. These inconsistencies are what make it hard to authenticate. Does my head in.


----------



## koobafan

Roie55 said:


> Chloe has always made slight differences across lines and seasons, its not an indication of fake bags. You need to look at each bag on its own merit. These inconsistencies are what make it hard to authenticate. Does my head in.


Thank you!  That makes me feel much better about it!


----------



## CordeliaGray

Please could you authenticate this for me. Very grateful for your help. 

Item name:  Chloe Bag, Chloe Paddington Bag, Leather Shoulder bag, Hand bag, Dark Brown 
Item number:  193684649096 
Seller ID: minitto_92
Link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Ba...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648


----------



## Roie55

CordeliaGray said:


> Please could you authenticate this for me. Very grateful for your help.
> 
> Item name:  Chloe Bag, Chloe Paddington Bag, Leather Shoulder bag, Hand bag, Dark Brown
> Item number:  193684649096
> Seller ID: minitto_92
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Bag-Chloe-Paddington-Bag-Leather-Shoulder-bag-Hand-bag-Dark-Brown/193684649096?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648


hi, ooh a Brun, i used to have this colour too. I need photos taken once you receive the bag, the ones in the listing are not at the right spots to determine.


----------



## bambiistarr

Hi there, can someone help me authenticate this please?

It’s a Faye in Orange
It’s for private sale via Instagram so I can’t share a direct link but will add all the photos they have.

They haven’t provided a photo of the sticker from the inside yet which is why I’m a bit wary, but if anyone could share any impressions, and what further pics I should ask for that would be really appreciated!

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Roie55

bambiistarr said:


> Hi there, can someone help me authenticate this please?
> It’s a Faye in Orange
> It’s for private sale via Instagram so I can’t share a direct link but will add all the photos they have.
> They haven’t provided a photo of the sticker from the inside yet which is why I’m a bit wary, but if anyone could share any impressions, and what further pics I should ask for that would be really appreciated!
> Thanks so much guys!


Hi, no photos provided that are at the right points to verify and blurry, also prefer to see all straight on. PLease search the Faye in this thread where i have listed what i need to see.
ty


----------



## maguy5

*Item Name: *New Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Crossbody, Shoulder Bag Cloudy Blue Grey Blue NWT
*Item Number: *123773897816
*Seller ID: *mymelody6688
*Link: *








						New Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Crossbody, Shoulder Bag Cloudy Blue Grey Blue NWT  | eBay
					

Up for sale is a "Chloe Small Marcie Satchel". THE COLOR IS MUCH CUTER IN PERSON THAN IT IS IN PICTURES! THIS COLOR IS LOVED BY MANY PEOPLE. - MARCIE SMALL SATCHEL BAG. - CLOUDY BLUE COLOR (IN MY OPINION, IT HAS A GRAYISH TONE TO IT.).



					www.ebay.com


----------



## sexygurrrlll

Hello wonderful authenticators, can you please authenticate this amazing Chloe Nile for me


----------



## Roie55

maguy5 said:


> *Item Name: *New Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Crossbody, Shoulder Bag Cloudy Blue Grey Blue NWT
> *Item Number: *123773897816
> *Seller ID: *mymelody6688
> *Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Chloe Marcie Small Satchel Crossbody, Shoulder Bag Cloudy Blue Grey Blue NWT  | eBay
> 
> 
> Up for sale is a "Chloe Small Marcie Satchel". THE COLOR IS MUCH CUTER IN PERSON THAN IT IS IN PICTURES! THIS COLOR IS LOVED BY MANY PEOPLE. - MARCIE SMALL SATCHEL BAG. - CLOUDY BLUE COLOR (IN MY OPINION, IT HAS A GRAYISH TONE TO IT.).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


This looks fine, just take note its selling at almost retail price,


----------



## Roie55

sexygurrrlll said:


> Hello wonderful authenticators, can you please authenticate this amazing Chloe Nile for me


I believe this is fake, i cant see a lot of details, but the ones i see aren't good. This is one of the styles im new at but still feel its got some incorrect details. It may be down to the year? Get it professionally checked if the seller says its real.


----------



## CordeliaGray

Roie55 said:


> hi, ooh a Brun, i used to have this colour too. I need photos taken once you receive the bag, the ones in the listing are not at the right spots to determine.



Dear Roie
so very grateful for your help.  hope these photos are ok. (the boots are mine, as was trying to compare leather and stitching)


----------



## CordeliaGray

part 2, more photos


----------



## Roie55

CordeliaGray said:


> part 2, more photos


Just need a pic of the engraving on both side buckles and the embossing on the leather just inside the top. all pictured straight on, clear, right side up and good lighting - thanks


----------



## chinonga

Could someone please authenticate this bag. I bought this Paraty on a reputable online consign shop and they claim to use entropy to authenticate but couldn’t provide a certificate. The leather feels plasticy and smells off. Thanks in advance for your help. I really appreciate it. There was no hologram sticker.


----------



## Roie55

chinonga said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag. I bought this Paraty on a reputable online consign shop and they claim to use entropy to authenticate but couldn’t provide a certificate. The leather feels plasticy and smells off. Thanks in advance for your help. I really appreciate it. There was no hologram sticker.


each entrupy certificate goes with the bag in question - it should have been sent with it. I have seen your other post - if you are speaking with CS to get it returned i'll leave it with you. I'm not an expert on Paraty's but im seeing no red flags on this one so far


----------



## chinonga

Roie55 said:


> each entrupy certificate goes with the bag in question - it should have been sent with it. I have seen your other post - if you are speaking with CS to get it returned i'll leave it with you. I'm not an expert on Paraty's but im seeing no red flags on this one so far


Thanks Rosie. Im new here and couldn’t find my other post lol! 
I asked about the certificate and the CS told me they don’t get them for in-house use of- didn’t make any sense.
my concern was the feel and smell of the leather which of course you can’t comment on. It felt cheap and not supple or aged leather. And the smell was weird. 
but thanks for your help!


----------



## CordeliaGray

Roie55 said:


> Just need a pic of the engraving on both side buckles and the embossing on the leather just inside the top. all pictured straight on, clear, right side up and good lighting - thanks



Hi (thank you)


----------



## Roie55

CordeliaGray said:


> Hi (thank you)


Thanks - all good


----------



## Roie55

chinonga said:


> Thanks Rosie. Im new here and couldn’t find my other post lol!
> I asked about the certificate and the CS told me they don’t get them for in-house use of- didn’t make any sense.
> my concern was the feel and smell of the leather which of course you can’t comment on. It felt cheap and not supple or aged leather. And the smell was weird.
> but thanks for your help!


On the leather - i have a black Paraty from 2012, its much stiffer than my other 2 which are soft and squishy. It doesnt smell, your's may have been exposed so some perfume inside the bag, or they have tried using a cleaner or moisturiser?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Can you kindly authenticate this drew for me? Thanks in advance 

Item: Chloe Drew Mini

Seller: tailsabauer

Link: https://posh.mk/9uxuMXsW5db


----------



## Roie55

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you kindly authenticate this drew for me? Thanks in advance
> Item: Chloe Drew Mini
> Seller: tailsabauer
> Link: https://posh.mk/9uxuMXsW5db


The pin closure doesnt look correct, but that could be as its a 2014 bag? i dont know the Drew at all, but that detail doesnt match up with all the other examples i checked. I would get this authenticated if you need proof for return. Try Authenticate4U on fb  - messages.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Roie55 said:


> The pin closure doesnt look correct, but that could be as its a 2014 bag? i dont know the Drew at all, but that detail doesnt match up with all the other examples i checked. I would get this authenticated if you need proof for return. Try Authenticate4U on fb  - messages.



Thank you! I’ll just return I think


----------



## chinonga

Roie55 said:


> On the leather - i have a black Paraty from 2012, its much stiffer than my other 2 which are soft and squishy. It doesnt smell, your's may have been exposed so some perfume inside the bag, or they have tried using a cleaner or moisturiser?
> 
> View attachment 4993944


Thanks. Just to update you. Shop the upside had me send the bag back to them. And said it was certainly authentic as rated by their in-house experts.  
interestingly when I bought it, their website said all their bags all sent through entrupy. Now their website only mentions their in-house expert team. A CS rep told me I had to pay extra for the authentication but when I tried through the real authentication they refused bc of lack of hologram sticker. Then they told me to pay for their entrupy authentication. I refused bc they said they already did that when I bought it. They begrudgingly agreed to send it back and pay for entrupy certificate. I believe the bag is authentic. I just wished they made the process easier! I love yoogis closet and not going back to shoptheupside!


----------



## Roie55

chinonga said:


> Thanks. Just to update you. Shop the upside had me send the bag back to them. And said it was certainly authentic as rated by their in-house experts.
> interestingly when I bought it, their website said all their bags all sent through entrupy. Now their website only mentions their in-house expert team. A CS rep told me I had to pay extra for the authentication but when I tried through the real authentication they refused bc of lack of hologram sticker. Then they told me to pay for their entrupy authentication. I refused bc they said they already did that when I bought it. They begrudgingly agreed to send it back and pay for entrupy certificate. I believe the bag is authentic. I just wished they made the process easier! I love yoogis closet and not going back to shoptheupside!


i have never heard of that site, but the important thing is that any authentication like entrupy or paid site like A4U sends you a certificate for the bag. So i would expect it to be sold and sent with the bag in question. i also am a big fan of Yoogies and Anns fabulous finds.


----------



## sxr

Hi, I was I interested in this, would you be able to help authenticate it? Many thanks!! 

Item Name: Chloe Nile bag with embossed horses, small, patent, caramel
Item Number (per Chloe website): CHC18AS301A20247
Item number (per Rebag website):
  Clair number: HB.CL.NISS.EP.SM
  Item No 53075/1
  Brand Code: 03 18 70 65 7
Seller ID: Rebag




__





						Chloe Nile Crossbody Bag Embossed Patent Small Brown 530751
					

Online Sale - Authentic Brown Chloe Nile Crossbody Bag Embossed Patent Small at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 530751




					shop.rebag.com
				



Additional pictures attached


----------



## Pinksashimi

Item: Chloe Patsy
Link: shorturl.at/pqEGM

Hello guys. I hope you can help me check if this is authentic.


----------



## Roie55

sxr said:


> Hi, I was I interested in this, would you be able to help authenticate it? Many thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Nile bag with embossed horses, small, patent, caramel
> Item Number (per Chloe website): CHC18AS301A20247
> Item number (per Rebag website):
> Clair number: HB.CL.NISS.EP.SM
> Item No 53075/1
> Brand Code: 03 18 70 65 7
> Seller ID: Rebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Nile Crossbody Bag Embossed Patent Small Brown 530751
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Brown Chloe Nile Crossbody Bag Embossed Patent Small at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 530751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pictures attached


HI, i couldnt see details well enough. I need the embossing to be CLOSE up , straight, in all spots including the inside. The bangles - i need to see the join to the bag clearly, and the rings where they all join together. I need to see the strap join to the bag side, close and clear, is there any embossing there? Close up of the stitching on the strap near the holes and the end, on the sides, on the back pocket, inside.


----------



## Roie55

Pinksashimi said:


> Item: Chloe Patsy
> Link: shorturl.at/pqEGM
> Hello guys. I hope you can help me check if this is authentic.


sorry this one is not in my repertoire, you will need paid authentication.


----------



## stylemuise

Hi! I bought this bag recently second hand off Vestiaire. If someone could please authenticate. Thank you in advance!
Item: Chloé Small Tess in black calfskin and suede
No link as I’ve already bought it, but now have doubts about it.


----------



## stylemuise

stylemuise said:


> Hi! I bought this bag recently second hand off Vestiaire. If someone could please authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> Item: Chloé Small Tess in black calfskin and suede
> No link as I’ve already bought it, but now have doubts about it.



Additional photos:


----------



## Roie55

stylemuise said:


> Additional photos:


Can you provide a better photo of the SN leather tag and the holo tag?


----------



## stylemuise

Roie55 said:


> Can you provide a better photo of the SN leather tag and the holo tag?


Are these good?


----------



## Roie55

stylemuise said:


> Are these good?


looks good


----------



## Pinksashimi

Thanks for the reply. And no worries I got this authenticated. 

Btw, question I bought a Paddington(got this authenticated as well) without a lock and key. Can this be bought separately?


Roie55 said:


> sorry this one is not in my repertoire, you will need paid authentication.


----------



## Kat_tush

Hi guys! I got this bag and the seller claims its Marcie hobo but I couldn't find the same exact Marcie bag on the net. Please help with authentication and the style name. Thank you very much 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
in advance!


----------



## Roie55

Pinksashimi said:


> Thanks for the reply. And no worries I got this authenticated.
> 
> Btw, question I bought a Paddington(got this authenticated as well) without a lock and key. Can this be bought separately?


show me a colour of the paddington


----------



## Roie55

Kat_tush said:


> Hi guys! I got this bag and the seller claims its Marcie hobo but I couldn't find the same exact Marcie bag on the net. Please help with authentication and the style name. Thank you very much in advance!


Fake


----------



## sxr

Roie55 said:


> HI, i couldnt see details well enough. I need the embossing to be CLOSE up , straight, in all spots including the inside. The bangles - i need to see the join to the bag clearly, and the rings where they all join together. I need to see the strap join to the bag side, close and clear, is there any embossing there? Close up of the stitching on the strap near the holes and the end, on the sides, on the back pocket, inside.



hi!! Is this better? I don’t own the bag yet, just trying to get as many pics from the seller. Also, when you google chloe Nile patent, caramel, and see the bag on the chloe website (says it’s available but there is a glitch and it’s actually sold out) there are the embossed horses on the back of the bag, and this one doesn’t have it. Not sure if they made various ones, but that is what raised my suspicion.


----------



## Roie55

sxr said:


> hi!! Is this better? I don’t own the bag yet, just trying to get as many pics from the seller. Also, when you google chloe Nile patent, caramel, and see the bag on the chloe website (says it’s available but there is a glitch and it’s actually sold out) there are the embossed horses on the back of the bag, and this one doesn’t have it. Not sure if they made various ones, but that is what raised my suspicion.


HI This looks good. I cant see a bag with embossing on both sides, i can only find them with it on the front - look at their black version. But yours is fine


----------



## sxr

Roie55 said:


> HI This looks good. I cant see a bag with embossing on both sides, i can only find them with it on the front - look at their black version. But yours is fine


Thank you so much!! This is the back of the bag from the chloe website. I did see what you were talking about, with the black bag and brown horses not being on the back. 
t


----------



## Kat_tush

Roie55 said:


> Fake


Oh, no. Now I'm trying to get my money back and the seller claims that she bought it 7years ago on MyTheresa.com and has a receipt. But please could you clarify how fake is it? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Roie55

Kat_tush said:


> Oh, no. Now I'm trying to get my money back and the seller claims that she bought it 7years ago on MyTheresa.com and has a receipt. But please could you clarify how fake is it? Many thanks in advance.


We dont provide those details, if you have the bag can you tell me about the leather, how does it feel, it looks thin. Can you just tell  seller you are returning as you question authenticity.

If you redo the photos and i can give 100% certainty, New photos in daylight, ALL embossing and engraving to to provided, every location you see Chloe, incl zipper. The front i want to see the embossing and the 2 metal tabs and the ring  in one photo. A close up of those little buckles - all the stitching that surrounds them. The HW attaching the straps.


----------



## Roie55

Pinksashimi said:


> Thanks for the reply. And no worries I got this authenticated.
> 
> Btw, question I bought a Paddington(got this authenticated as well) without a lock and key. Can this be bought separately?


Over time I do see padlocks and keys for sale, mostly ebay, so its worth keeping an eye out. You can always try Chloe - email them on their site.


----------



## Loomy427

Hello Ladies, can you help me with this Chloe I bought from Poshmark?


----------



## mlo352012

Hi!  I’m not sure if I’m posting in correct location. I apologize if I did not. I bought this Marcie on rue la la and was concerned because the shoulder strap stitching has some imperfections on both sides that I took pictures of. Otherwise I wouldn’t worry. They assured me they sale only authentic bags.  I attached pictures. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mlo352012

mlo352012 said:


> Hi!  I’m not sure if I’m posting in correct location. I apologize if I did not. I bought this Marcie on rue la la and was concerned because the shoulder strap stitching has some imperfections on both sides that I took pictures of. Otherwise I wouldn’t worry. They assured me they sale only authentic bags.  I attached pictures. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013174
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013212


----------



## mlo352012

Part 2 of Chloe Marcie


----------



## Roie55

mlo352012 said:


> Part 2 of Chloe Marcie
> View attachment 5013270


Chloe quality control is hit & miss. Their stitching sometimes being messy is not unusual, but this looks fine.


----------



## Roie55

Loomy427 said:


> Hello Ladies, can you help me with this Chloe I bought from Poshmark?


looks good


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Hello ! Juste à quick question, for the Marcie i bought preloved and which comes from bicester outlet, does the Graphite Navy sounds like an authentic Chloé colour ? I never saw it on Chloé website 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

The tags...


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

The tags...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5021508
View attachment 5021514
View attachment 5021516


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> The tags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021508
> View attachment 5021514
> View attachment 5021516


i dont have a look book to check the colour - but if you purchased from a chloe outlet then there should be no faux concerns.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Thank you very much Roie55, i purchased it preloved so just was wondering ... Have a nice day !


----------



## squiggly2902

Hi,

Would somebody be able to authenticate this Faye?  I've not seen one without the suede flap, the seller has added that the id code is 01-19-99-65. Thanks in advance x

*Item Name: Chloe Faye Small
Item Number: *143978145672
*Seller ID: jonphierell
Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Full-set...rentrq:458055fc1780ad396b4a4858ffc8d0f1|iid:1*


----------



## Ladysuss

Hey!

Could you help me with this Chloé Paddington please?
Thank you!!


----------



## rafakon

Hello!
How are you? ❤️
Sorry about my English. I am from Brazil. 

I bought this bag yesterday in a vintage online shop(and I can return it in one week, if it is something is wrong). I found this forum and It is pretty interesting and helpful. I am mew in this vintage and luxury bag... this is my first one! 

Please could anybody check if is authentic?
Thanks in advance


----------



## rafakon

This part of the Hardware confused me. Because it seems to be in the wrong position, one of them it is upside down. Is it normal to happen?
Thank you!!


----------



## loveluxe26

Hi, I just bought a Chloe bag from Jomashop and would really appreciate your help in authenticating the item. Please see photos below:

Item Name: Chloe Nile in Biscotti Beige (small)
Photos:


----------



## Roie55

squiggly2902 said:


> Hi,
> Would somebody be able to authenticate this Faye?  I've not seen one without the suede flap, the seller has added that the id code is 01-19-99-65. Thanks in advance x
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Small
> Item Number: *143978145672
> *Seller ID: jonphierell
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Full-set-with-receipt-Chloe-Faye-Bag-full-leather-outer-black-small-excellent/143978145672?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=edb1500668cf4265b6f3879f41a170cd&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=143978145672&itm=143978145672&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Chlo�&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:f8aad938-87ec-11eb-b832-4e8d53600eab|parentrq:458055fc1780ad396b4a4858ffc8d0f1|iid:1*


Did you purchase? if so please post all additional photos when you receive it. ALL Stamping, embossing, or engraving, close up main areas of stitches, inside date tag, etc.


----------



## Roie55

Ladysuss said:


> Hey!
> Could you help me with this Chloé Paddington please?
> Thank you!!


I will need you to post new photos, not any of these, need in focus please and straight on of all embossing, or engraving, the underside of padlock, the side buckles engraving, the zips, the key.


----------



## Roie55

rafakon said:


> Hello!
> How are you? ❤
> Sorry about my English. I am from Brazil.
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday in a vintage online shop(and I can return it in one week, if it is something is wrong). I found this forum and It is pretty interesting and helpful. I am mew in this vintage and luxury bag... this is my first one!
> 
> Please could anybody check if is authentic?
> Thanks in advance


this is good - colour is Brun


----------



## Roie55

rafakon said:


> This part of the Hardware confused me. Because it seems to be in the wrong position, one of them it is upside down. Is it normal to happen?
> Thank you!!


All good


----------



## Roie55

loveluxe26 said:


> Hi, I just bought a Chloe bag from Jomashop and would really appreciate your help in authenticating the item. Please see photos below:
> Item Name: Chloe Nile in Biscotti Beige (small)
> Photos:


Looks good


----------



## loveluxe26

Roie55 said:


> Looks good



Thank you very much! Greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## mariliz11

Hello. Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew if possible? Bought from a local pre-loved purse store. Much appreciated! (I removed and placed the hologram sticker back so I could check up close)


----------



## rafakon

Roie55 said:


> this is good - colour is Brun



Thank you so much! I was confused because of one of the hardware with the name Chloe is upside down. But the bag seemed fine. Thank you again!


----------



## Roie55

mariliz11 said:


> Hello. Could you please authenticate this Chloe Drew if possible? Bought from a local pre-loved purse store. Much appreciated! (I removed and placed the hologram sticker back so I could check up close)


Looks good


----------



## sylwialost

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this Chloè Faye? The seller says it’s genuine but does not have any authentication card etc.

Many thanks x


----------



## rinx29

How many digits should the Chloe Marcie Satchel have on the serial tag?


----------



## rafakon

Roie55 said:


> All good




❤️

Thank you so much! I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Roie55

sylwialost said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help me authenticate this Chloè Faye? The seller says it’s genuine but does not have any authentication card etc.
> 
> Many thanks x


this is fake


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> How many digits should the Chloe Marcie Satchel have on the serial tag?


its a date code not a serial number and it has varied from year to year


----------



## natachha

Update: I just saw some posts saying to go through authenticate4you and also requested it then 

Hi everyone,
I'm so happy that i found this forum! I bought a bag through Vestiaire collective with no authenticity card and even paid for the authenticity service but i feel like something is off with my bag. Smell is a bit weird, i feel like there are 2 types of leather (one with grain one more smooth) and it came in a random dust bag so i don't really feel confident with it. Could you tell me if it's an authentic one please? The hologram sticker is missing as well.

The seller had 2 backpack for sale, 1 medium one small and as soon as the sold the small one she put another one, the exact same with the same colored strap which i find suspicious.

*Item Name: Chloe Faye Backpack Medium
Item Number: 02 17 70 65 2 
Seller ID: Marine 
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-a-dos-chloe-faye-en-cuir-noir-15123605.shtml*


----------



## Roie55

natachha said:


> Update: I just saw some posts saying to go through authenticate4you and also requested it then
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm so happy that i found this forum! I bought a bag through Vestiaire collective with no authenticity card and even paid for the authenticity service but i feel like something is off with my bag. Smell is a bit weird, i feel like there are 2 types of leather (one with grain one more smooth) and it came in a random dust bag so i don't really feel confident with it. Could you tell me if it's an authentic one please? The hologram sticker is missing as well.
> 
> The seller had 2 backpack for sale, 1 medium one small and as soon as the sold the small one she put another one, the exact same with the same colored strap which i find suspicious.
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Backpack Medium
> Item Number: 02 17 70 65 2
> Seller ID: Marine
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...-a-dos-chloe-faye-en-cuir-noir-15123605.shtml*


Could i see a close up and STRAIGHT on of the inside chloe emboss. Also the straps that attach at the bottom back of the bag. thx


----------



## natachha

Roie55 said:


> Could i see a close up and STRAIGHT on of the inside chloe emboss. Also the straps that attach at the bottom back of the bag. thx


Thanks for your reply ! I really hope this is a real one, are those pictures good enough for you?


----------



## Roie55

natachha said:


> Thanks for your reply ! I really hope this is a real one, are those pictures good enough for you?


Everything looks ok - im just wondering about that embossed label inside. It looks so perfect and new? the rest of the bag doesn't look pristine. If you have A4U checking it then let me know what they say so i can take note. I will be waiting.


----------



## rinx29

Roie55 said:


> its a date code not a serial number and it has varied from year to year




I see - thoughts on below- can you authenticate? Chloe - Grey - medium satchel


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> I see - thoughts on below- can you authenticate? Chloe - Grey - medium satchel
> 
> View attachment 5049702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049704


Sorry this is not enough photos. Please see previous posts on all the areas photos are needed and post.


----------



## Beketaten

Hello. I'd be really grateful for your opinion on this Paddington I've just bought. Major alarm bells are the keyhole in the padlock is upside down - does this always mean fake? Also the engraving on the buckle, the accent on the E looks wrong. Can take more pictures if needed. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mudli

Hi guys, may I ask for some help please?
I met a very nice lady and absoluteley trust her. she wanted to sell me her Chloé Paraty medium. The bag was beautiful and she even had a receipt from a second hand shop. but i think, the shop sold her a fake. she sureley didnt know it.
i already have 3 paraty purses and all of them have serial numbers. all of them have lining too.

maybe im wrong - and i cant provide photos either - but these 3 points made me think it is a fake:
1.) the bag didnt have a serial number. instead there was a leather patch which had a "C" on it.  (such a leather patch where i usually find the serial numbers)
2.) the purse didnt have a lining.
3.) on the inside of the purse you can see metal plates which holds the handles. there was no lining to hides this plates. 

maybe anybody can help me with information? or a link to a site where i can look ?

sorry for my bad english, i hope you understand it anyway.
thanks, Marion


----------



## rinx29

Roie55 said:


> Sorry this is not enough photos. Please see previous posts on all the areas photos are needed and post.



See additional pics -  do you need more? Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Beketaten said:


> Hello. I'd be really grateful for your opinion on this Paddington I've just bought. Major alarm bells are the keyhole in the padlock is upside down - does this always mean fake? Also the engraving on the buckle, the accent on the E looks wrong. Can take more pictures if needed.
> Thank you so much!


I'll need a lot more photos, the base of the padlock, clearly showing the 2 screws. Both side buckles, the leather tags attached to the zip. The inside scoop of the handles. plus the handle straps themselves. Thr metal plate where the padlock attaches - that Chloe engraving there. ALL must be infocus and straight on - thanks


----------



## Roie55

Mudli said:


> Hi guys, may I ask for some help please?
> I met a very nice lady and absoluteley trust her. she wanted to sell me her Chloé Paraty medium. The bag was beautiful and she even had a receipt from a second hand shop. but i think, the shop sold her a fake. she sureley didnt know it.
> i already have 3 paraty purses and all of them have serial numbers. all of them have lining too.
> 
> maybe im wrong - and i cant provide photos either - but these 3 points made me think it is a fake:
> 1.) the bag didnt have a serial number. instead there was a leather patch which had a "C" on it.  (such a leather patch where i usually find the serial numbers)
> 2.) the purse didnt have a lining.
> 3.) on the inside of the purse you can see metal plates which holds the handles. there was no lining to hides this plates.
> 
> maybe anybody can help me with information? or a link to a site where i can look ?
> 
> sorry for my bad english, i hope you understand it anyway.
> thanks, Marion


You can check / search in this thread for other Paratys. compare them. Is she asking you to check authenticity for her?? but wont let you take photos? I wouldnt buy one myself without lining. There might be a small metal plate where the handles join - i can feel through the lining, its small. Others with the C have been fakes


----------



## Beketaten

Roie55 said:


> I'll need a lot more photos, the base of the padlock, clearly showing the 2 screws. Both side buckles, the leather tags attached to the zip. The inside scoop of the handles. plus the handle straps themselves. Thr metal plate where the padlock attaches - that Chloe engraving there. ALL must be infocus and straight on - thanks


Thank you so much for looking. Here are more pictures:


----------



## rinx29

rinx29 said:


> See additional pics -  do you need more? Thank you!



are these enough?


----------



## Mudli

Roie55 said:


> You can check / search in this thread for other Paratys. compare them. Is she asking you to check authenticity for her?? but wont let you take photos? I wouldnt buy one myself without lining. There might be a small metal plate where the handles join - i can feel through the lining, its small. Others with the C have been fakes



thank you so much. 
oh no, she didnt ask me to check the purse for her. she didnt even know that i would do that. and i dont have photos because i didnt ask her. she is such a nice person and i saw the receipt from the store where she bought the bag. i think they sold a fake to her and try to help her getting her money back from the store. she doesnt know about that. she paid a lot for the purse and it is not fair, that she got a fake. (if it is, what i realy believe) 
i will write her an email and  ask her to take photos and send them to me. 
thank you very much for your help


----------



## Mudli

its me again - she sent me the pictures from the shop where she bought the bag and a few pictures she took today. sorry for the different colours - the pictures from today are taken with bad light. maybe you can take a look, dear Roie55?


----------



## Roie55

Beketaten said:


> Thank you so much for looking. Here are more pictures:


Fake


----------



## Roie55

Mudli said:


> its me again - she sent me the pictures from the shop where she bought the bag and a few pictures she took today. sorry for the different colours - the pictures from today are taken with bad light. maybe you can take a look, dear Roie55?


Its fake - good luck getting refund - hope it works. 
If they fight it you can use authenticate4U (facebook message is quickest) they are usually about UK$9 for an official one.


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> See additional pics -  do you need more? Thank you!


hi, can I see the screws on the 2 round toggles that hang off the front also the long strap should have a buckle - can i see the engraving, and the paper hang tag info. thanks


----------



## Beketaten

Roie55 said:


> Fake


Thank you so much for your help. I thought so, but great to have it confirmed! Back it goes, I'll get a refund.


----------



## rinx29

rinx29 said:


> are these enough?





Roie55 said:


> hi, can I see the screws on the 2 round toggles that hang off the front also the long strap should have a buckle - can i see the engraving, and the paper hang tag info. thanks




Thanks for looking - see attached. Hope they are clear?


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

Hi! Would I be in the correct thread for someone to help me with this Chloe? I've never seen one like this and have no idea the style name. If I am in the wrong thread (again), I'm so very sorry


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> Thanks for looking - see attached. Hope they are clear?


hi, pic #2 is not clear, i dont know what im looking at, please take in better light and clearer on which part this is. Also this is the buckle im looking for.


----------



## Roie55

Mrsfloridagq1 said:


> Hi! Would I be in the correct thread for someone to help me with this Chloe? I've never seen one like this and have no idea the style name. If I am in the wrong thread (again), I'm so very sorry


This is likely part of the Camera bag 'styles', Spring/summer 2004, designed by Phoebe Philo, before the paddington, so way before I have info to authenticate. But....
You can try to gage if its real by some touch & smell methods. Is the leather thick and soft, are all the seams and stitches in great condition and well manufactured. Are the buckles and zips working well? smooth and not poor. Smells like leather? even inside should smell like leather unless was owned by a smoker? The embossing looks good. It should be fine if you check these things.


----------



## rinx29

Roie55 said:


> hi, pic #2 is not clear, i dont know what im looking at, please take in better light and clearer on which part this is. Also this is the buckle im looking for.
> View attachment 5055643


is that an adjustable strap buckle? no such buckle on the long strap. Long strap has no buckles on it.


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> is that an adjustable strap buckle? no such buckle on the long strap. Long strap has no buckles on it.


*pic #2 is not clear, *i dont know what im looking at, please take in better light and clearer on which part this is.


----------



## rinx29

Strap hook


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

Roie55 said:


> This is likely part of the Camera bag 'styles', Spring/summer 2004, designed by Phoebe Philo, before the paddington, so way before I have info to authenticate. But....
> You can try to gage if its real by some touch & smell methods. Is the leather thick and soft, are all the seams and stitches in great condition and well manufactured. Are the buckles and zips working well? smooth and not poor. Smells like leather? even inside should smell like leather unless was owned by a smoker? The embossing looks good. It should be fine if you check these things.


Hi & thank you ! Yes,  all is as you describe. Definitely nice, smooth thick leather and smell, zippers & all. I really appreciate you taking time to respond! I've never seen one like this & I thought such an odd lil bag  cute for sure but I was stumped so thank you so very much!


----------



## Roie55

rinx29 said:


> Strap hook


All looks good - R


----------



## rinx29

Roie55 said:


> All looks good - R


Great - thanks!!


----------



## Discobunniee

Hi authenticators,

Thanks in advance for your time and help. I'm interested in this bag:

Item name: Medium Paraty (Rock)
Item number:114709624365
Seller ID: bullyz10
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Para...rentrq:dcd03e1a1780aaf4584fca1bffea8798|iid:1


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55, hope you're having a nice weekend! Could you please take a look at this gold metallic Edith bag?  Sorry about the watermarks and the blurry serial number photo, that's what the seller sent me. She says it's authentic, I've done my research, but my knowledge of Chloe is quite limited as I only have one See by Chloe bag. TIA!
Link: here


----------



## Mudli

Roie55 said:


> Its fake - good luck getting refund - hope it works.
> If they fight it you can use authenticate4U (facebook message is quickest) they are usually about UK$9 for an official one.


thank you sou much for your help. i gave the lady the adress and told her to use the facebook contact. i hope she will do it and tell me the answer. i also wrote an email to chloe europe - i will fill you up as soon i got an anwer


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Roie55, hope you're having a nice weekend! Could you please take a look at this gold metallic Edith bag?  Sorry about the watermarks and the blurry serial number photo, that's what the seller sent me. She says it's authentic, I've done my research, but my knowledge of Chloe is quite limited as I only have one See by Chloe bag. TIA!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5058280
> View attachment 5058281
> View attachment 5058282
> View attachment 5058283
> View attachment 5058284
> View attachment 5058285
> View attachment 5058286


hi, i dont have info about Ediths, you would be better off asking authenticate4U.com ( go to facebook messages) they have a lot of Chloe knowledge.
Also they will ask for more detailed close up & straight on photos. Of the leather zipper pull on the bag, the long strap and its hardware clasp. The buckles of the front pocket and the stitches, also stitching on the handles


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> hi, i dont have info about Ediths, you would be better off asking authenticate4U.com ( go to facebook messages) they have a lot of Chloe knowledge.
> Also they will ask for more detailed close up & straight on photos. Of the leather zipper pull on the bag, the long strap and its hardware clasp. The buckles of the front pocket and the stitches, also stitching on the handles


Thank you, it's fine, I think I'll just pass on this one.


----------



## Roie55

Discobunniee said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and help. I'm interested in this bag:
> 
> Item name: Medium Paraty (Rock)
> Item number:114709624365
> Seller ID: bullyz10
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Paraty-handbag-Rock-color/114709624365?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=801a98c7b49a4036827ff21ae6fafc50&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=114709624365&itm=114709624365&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Chlo�&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:9a01f5c7-9f03-11eb-a728-8a9c75513002|parentrq:dcd03e1a1780aaf4584fca1bffea8798|iid:1


This is good


----------



## Discobunniee

Roie55 said:


> This is good


Thank you Roie! I really appreciate your time!


----------



## Mudli

Roie55 said:


> Its fake - good luck getting refund - hope it works.
> If they fight it you can use authenticate4U (facebook message is quickest) they are usually about UK$9 for an official one.



Dear Roie, i promised to fill you up when we got new results. The owner of the bag sent the pictures to authenticate4u. they said it could be a fake or a sample.
so we still have no evidate to prove its a fake. 

hmmm....... i dont know what to do now. 

thank you for your help  
greetings from germany,
Marion


----------



## Roie55

Mudli said:


> Dear Roie, i promised to fill you up when we got new results. The owner of the bag sent the pictures to authenticate4u. they said it could be a fake or a sample.
> so we still have no evidate to prove its a fake.
> 
> hmmm....... i dont know what to do now.
> 
> thank you for your help
> greetings from germany,
> Marion


thats a shame - that it cant be determined. Do you have a bag spa that can alsp authenticate in your city - take the bag there, with one of yours and maybe they can use the comparison to determine?


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Hello Roie55,

If you can, would you please take a moment to authenticate this Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel for me?

I purchased this from TRR as a Mother’s Day gift. My mom absolutely loves Chloé and has been eyeing the Marcie line for quite some time.


*Item Name (if you know it): *Marcie Medium Satchel 

*Link (if available): *


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-medium-marcie-satchel-9nyr7
		


*Photos: *





						Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




Thank you for your time. If there’s any additional information I need to provide, please let me know.

- Rin


----------



## ninfil

Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?  Bought this from a preloved shop. Let me know if I need to post more pics.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ninfil

ninfil said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?  Bought this from a preloved shop. Let me know if I need to post more pics.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5065255
> View attachment 5065259
> View attachment 5065260
> View attachment 5065261
> View attachment 5065262
> View attachment 5065263
> View attachment 5065264
> View attachment 5065266
> View attachment 5065267
> View attachment 5065268
> View attachment 5065273



Picture of the back as well


----------



## snowglobe1190

Hi! I bought this Chloe Mini C bag from a pre-loved shop (link to the actual listing).  I believe it is a limited edition color way from pre-fall 2019.  It didn't come with an authentication card, so I would love any guidance on its authenticity.  Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Maltosemayhem said:


> Hello Roie55,
> If you can, would you please take a moment to authenticate this Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel for me?
> I purchased this from TRR as a Mother’s Day gift. My mom absolutely loves Chloé and has been eyeing the Marcie line for quite some time.
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Marcie Medium Satchel
> *Link (if available): *
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/chloe-medium-marcie-satchel-9nyr7
> 
> 
> *Photos: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé Medium Marcie Satchel - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time. If there’s any additional information I need to provide, please let me know.
> - Rin


HI Rin, I am not confident making a call on this one. Can you get a paid authentication from Authenticate4U.com on fb, go via messenger.  Let me know how you go - i'm always curious to know what they think.


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Roie55 said:


> HI Rin, I am not confident making a call on this one. Can you get a paid authentication from Authenticate4U.com on fb, go via messenger.  Let me know how you go - i'm always curious to know what they think.


I’m actually waiting on a response from AFU. I saw you recommended them, so I contacted them the same time I reached out to you.

If you don’t mind me asking, what is it about this bag that’s making you uncertain...?


----------



## Roie55

ninfil said:


> Hello! Can anyone help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?  Bought this from a preloved shop. Let me know if I need to post more pics.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5065255
> View attachment 5065260
> View attachment 5065266
> View attachment 5065268


hi can i get a better and close up of the emboss and HW from the photos i left here. lock opened and closed - close up , straight on, in focus. Close up of that inside back plate - straight & focused. If you can get a photo of the embossing but with a light to better reflect the letters - & very straight, thanks.
Oh also a close up of the screws at the back of the back on those gold loops.


----------



## Roie55

Maltosemayhem said:


> I’m actually waiting on a response from AFU. I saw you recommended them, so I contacted them the same time I reached out to you.
> 
> If you don’t mind me asking, what is it about this bag that’s making you uncertain...?


Not uncertain - just dont know.
i dont study the croc embossed versions - its hard enough to be across all the leathers in so many styles. But its that inside tag with the dark brown emboss - i just dont know if they have done that before - i dont have anything to compare it with.


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Roie55 said:


> Not uncertain - just dont know.
> i dont study the croc embossed versions - its hard enough to be across all the leathers in so many styles. But its that inside tag with the dark brown emboss - i just dont know if they have done that before - i dont have anything to compare it with.


Ahh, okay. I get that. Thank you for explaining — I got a tad nervous there briefly. Also, thank you for taking the time to take a look. Once I have a response from A4U, I will send an update.


----------



## Maltosemayhem

Roie55 said:


> Not uncertain - just dont know.
> i dont study the croc embossed versions - its hard enough to be across all the leathers in so many styles. But its that inside tag with the dark brown emboss - i just dont know if they have done that before - i dont have anything to compare it with.


I heard back from A4U, and the Marcie is considered authentic.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi all!  I purchased my first Chloe  it is a Silverado.  I would just like peace of mind and confirmation that it is authentic.  Thanks very much for your time!


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Hi all!  I purchased my first Chloe  it is a Silverado.  I would just like peace of mind and confirmation that it is authentic.  Thanks very much for your time!


hi, Sorry i'm unable to help with Silverados. no idea
BUT
Its not a style widely faked - i think they were 'pre-paddington'? i think? So thats over 15 years old, and it looks pretty good, is the stitching as good as the pics? i cant see bad or loose stitching, have the skins curled up much? The owner must have looked after it as it looks in good condition. Can you tell me the code on the date tag?


----------



## Roie55

snowglobe1190 said:


> Hi! I bought this Chloe Mini C bag from a pre-loved shop (link to the actual listing).  I believe it is a limited edition color way from pre-fall 2019.  It didn't come with an authentication card, so I would love any guidance on its authenticity.  Thank you!


I'm not familiar with this style yet, you'll need to ask paid authentication.


----------



## snowglobe1190

snowglobe1190 said:


> Hi! I bought this Chloe Mini C bag from a pre-loved shop (link to the actual listing).  I believe it is a limited edition color way from pre-fall 2019.  It didn't come with an authentication card, so I would love any guidance on its authenticity.  Thank you!


----------



## snowglobe1190

Roie55 said:


> I'm not familiar with this style yet, you'll need to ask paid authentication.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## ninfil

Roie55 said:


> hi can i get a better and close up of the emboss and HW from the photos i left here. lock opened and closed - close up , straight on, in focus. Close up of that inside back plate - straight & focused. If you can get a photo of the embossing but with a light to better reflect the letters - & very straight, thanks.
> Oh also a close up of the screws at the back of the back on those gold loops.



Thanks! Here are the pics, hope they're much clearer now.


----------



## thebattagirl

Roie55 said:


> hi, Sorry i'm unable to help with Silverados. no idea
> BUT
> Its not a style widely faked - i think they were 'pre-paddington'? i think? So thats over 15 years old, and it looks pretty good, is the stitching as good as the pics? i cant see bad or loose stitching, have the skins curled up much? The owner must have looked after it as it looks in good condition. Can you tell me the code on the date tag?



Hi Roie55,

The stitching looks good as far I can tell - straight, uniform, same color as the leather, no strays or frays.  The skins are actually quite good, no severe curling but there's some lifting.  I finally found the code lol, it was in the interior of the zipper pocket - it reads 5HSA52-50.  Up close, the bag is gorgeous, a rich chocolate brown, at night it could be mistaken for black.

Thanks again for your help, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Hi Roie55,
> 
> The stitching looks good as far I can tell - straight, uniform, same color as the leather, no strays or frays.  The skins are actually quite good, no severe curling but there's some lifting.  I finally found the code lol, it was in the interior of the zipper pocket - it reads 5HSA52-50.  Up close, the bag is gorgeous, a rich chocolate brown, at night it could be mistaken for black.
> 
> Thanks again for your help, it's very much appreciated!


I believe its ok.


----------



## Roie55

ninfil said:


> Thanks! Here are the pics, hope they're much clearer now.


Looks fine


----------



## ks7012

Hello! I am considering getting this bag and wanted to check and make sure it’s authentic, thank you in advance 
*Item*: Chloe Small Faye
*Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-faye-shoulder-bag-black-715563


----------



## Roie55

ks7012 said:


> Hello! I am considering getting this bag and wanted to check and make sure it’s authentic, thank you in advance
> *Item*: Chloe Small Faye
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-faye-shoulder-bag-black-715563


There is a lot of features i cant see, I'm not sure if they will send you more photos. Its worth asking Authenticate4U (fb messgages) if they have enough photos to be able to tell.


----------



## Polita

cześć 

Can you please authenticate this Chloe lexa.
No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## lisabannister

Would you be able to authenticate this Chloe Faye backpack? Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Polita said:


> cześć
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Chloe lexa.
> No authenticity cards or dustbag was included.
> Thank you in advance!


I will give it a try, i dont know much about the Lexa. I'll need all new better photos. Close up of details. Stitching at front, back, strap, inside pocket, zip tag. Close up of the embossed areas with Chloe on it. STRAIGHT ON and clear please. Anywhere you see Chloe engraved as well. thanks.


----------



## Roie55

delete


----------



## Roie55

lisabannister said:


> Would you be able to authenticate this Chloe Faye backpack? Thank you!


Ill need more pictures please. the back of the back pack, the back straps - in a close up, the stiches where it joins to the back D-rings, both sides of the strap (back & front of a leather strap ending). Same for the smaller handle strap (both sides, Back & front ). A sharp close up of the large ring and where it joins the bag. Also the Chloe emboss on the bag front - sharp & close up. Inside. Lots of details please.


----------



## naya678

Please could you authenticate this chloe tess bag. Ive never seen one like it


----------



## Roie55

naya678 said:


> Please could you authenticate this chloe tess bag. Ive never seen one like it


HI, there arent enough of the right photos for me to check. I need to be able to see close up & clearly. The front detail and emboss - close and straight on & clear, the engraving on the ring, the emboss on the inside pocket, The stitching on both straps at the end where it joins the hardware, both sides of the magnet closure, the date code tag


----------



## lisabannister

Roie55 said:


> Ill need more pictures please. the back of the back pack, the back straps - in a close up, the stiches where it joins to the back D-rings, both sides of the strap (back & front of a leather strap ending). Same for the smaller handle strap (both sides, Back & front ). A sharp close up of the large ring and where it joins the bag. Also the Chloe emboss on the bag front - sharp & close up. Inside. Lots of details please.


I hope these are ok! Thanks, Lisa


----------



## Roie55

lisabannister said:


> I hope these are ok! Thanks, Lisa


looks good


----------



## lisabannister

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you


----------



## naya678

Roie55 said:


> HI, there arent enough of the right photos for me to check. I need to be able to see close up & clearly. The front detail and emboss - close and straight on & clear, the engraving on the ring, the emboss on the inside pocket, The stitching on both straps at the end where it joins the hardware, both sides of the magnet closure, the date code tag



Hi thank you for your response. 
I hope these are fine. The date code reads 02 19 70 65 3


----------



## anthrosphere

Hi. I just bought this small Paraty on FP. Can you authenticate for me? Thanks!!

Item: Small Paraty in lipstick.
Link:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-paraty-lipstick-619604


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi  I know almost nothing about Chloe, but I'm interested in this wallet. The seller says it's authentic, of course. The thing is, I found a few similar styles for sale on other reselling platforms, and compared to those, this wallet just doesn't look like I think it should? These are all the pictures I have, sorry. Hope they're large enough. TIA, Roie55!
Link: here


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Hi  I know almost nothing about Chloe, but I'm interested in this wallet. The seller says it's authentic, of course. The thing is, I found a few similar styles for sale on other reselling platforms, and compared to those, this wallet just doesn't look like I think it should? These are all the pictures I have, sorry. Hope they're large enough. TIA, Roie55!
> Link: here


I dont know the wallets but this doesnt look right compared to the genuine ones i just googled.


----------



## Roie55

naya678 said:


> Hi thank you for your response.
> I hope these are fine. The date code reads 02 19 70 65 3


Looks good


----------



## Roie55

anthrosphere said:


> Hi. I just bought this small Paraty on FP. Can you authenticate for me? Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Small Paraty in lipstick.
> Link:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-paraty-lipstick-619604


Its good - its a shame they didnt have the long strap, though you can get one from ebay.


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> I dont know the wallets but this doesnt look right compared to the genuine ones i just googled.


Thank you! That's what I thought.


----------



## naya678

Roie55 said:


> Looks good


Thank you


----------



## HelloDrD

Hi everyone! I found a Chloe Mini Marcie bag at TJ Maxx that looks to be legit but I wanted to double check before committing to keeping it. I noted the authenticity card is not filled out - is this an issue for myself and for resale? Is purchasing luxury bags from TJ Maxx legit in general? 

Item: Chloe Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue
See photos

Attached are photos of the bag and authenticity details. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Roie55

HelloDrD said:


> Hi everyone! I found a Chloe Mini Marcie bag at TJ Maxx that looks to be legit but I wanted to double check before committing to keeping it. I noted the authenticity card is not filled out - is this an issue for myself and for resale? Is purchasing luxury bags from TJ Maxx legit in general?
> 
> Item: Chloe Mini Marcie in Mirage Blue
> See photos
> 
> Attached are photos of the bag and authenticity details. Thank you so much in advance.


Items from TJ maxx are authentic


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington I won on Ebay, here is the link:








						Chloe Handbag  | eBay
					

<p>Chloe Handbag. Condition is "New with tags". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Thanks in advance!


----------



## HelloDrD

Roie55 said:


> Items from TJ maxx are authentic


 
thank you! Does it matter that the authenticity card is blank?


----------



## totally

HelloDrD said:


> thank you! Does it matter that the authenticity card is blank?



I recently bought a Chloé Tess off an authorized online retailer and it came with a blank authenticity card. It doesn’t mean it’s fake.


----------



## DiorOrDie

DiorOrDie said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington I won on Ebay, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Chloe Handbag. Condition is "New with tags". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi, could you please let me know if this is an authentic since the seller is pressurising me for payment and I don't want to buy it if it's not authentic.


----------



## Roie55

DiorOrDie said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Chloe Paddington I won on Ebay, here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Chloe Handbag. Condition is "New with tags". Dispatched with Royal Mail 1st Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nah this is fake


----------



## DiorOrDie

Roie55 said:


> Nah this is fake


Are you sure? I guess it was too good to be true.


----------



## SuperManandMe

Hi, I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this paddington bag that I am looking at buying. Spent a full day researching but still can’t tell, would appreciate an expert’s opinion. Many thanks in advance.
Item Name:Chloe paddington bag
Item Number:283793694576
Seller ID:boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283793694576


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Roie55! Hope you had a good weekend  I'm interested in this See by Chloe bag. I believe it's called a Pocket Chain bag. Hope the photos are sufficient and the link works, sorry, I'm on my phone and it's confusing when linking from an app... TIA!
Link: here


----------



## otoolbe

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Tess bag I just purchased.
Item Name: Chloe small Tess bag
Sold on eBay
Seller ID Melisskan-64









						Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.  | eBay
					

<p>Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><p>22.5 Removable Strap.</p><p>Width  7.9”</p><p>Height 7.3”</p><p>Depth 2.8”</p><p>Front flap with magnetic closure.</p><p>1 Front inside pocket.</p><p>1 flat inside pocket.</p><p>1 Long...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## otoolbe

Could you please authenticate this Chloe Tess bag I just purchased.
Item Name: Chloe small Tess bag
Sold on eBay
Seller ID Melisskan-64









						Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.  | eBay
					

<p>Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><p>22.5 Removable Strap.</p><p>Width  7.9”</p><p>Height 7.3”</p><p>Depth 2.8”</p><p>Front flap with magnetic closure.</p><p>1 Front inside pocket.</p><p>1 flat inside pocket.</p><p>1 Long...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Roie55! Hope you had a good weekend  I'm interested in this See by Chloe bag. I believe it's called a Pocket Chain bag. Hope the photos are sufficient and the link works, sorry, I'm on my phone and it's confusing when linking from an app... TIA!
> Link: here


Hi, Sorry i dont keep up with the SBC line.


----------



## Roie55

SuperManandMe said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if someone could authenticate this paddington bag that I am looking at buying. Spent a full day researching but still can’t tell, would appreciate an expert’s opinion. Many thanks in advance.
> Item Name:Chloe paddington bag
> Item Number:283793694576
> Seller ID:boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283793694576


Yes this is good, if you're not aware it's the mini version not a regular. very cute


----------



## Roie55

otoolbe said:


> Could you please authenticate this Chloe Tess bag I just purchased.
> Item Name: Chloe small Tess bag
> Sold on eBay
> Seller ID Melisskan-64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Pre Genty Used. Chloe Tess Small Bag.. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail. </p><p>22.5 Removable Strap.</p><p>Width  7.9”</p><p>Height 7.3”</p><p>Depth 2.8”</p><p>Front flap with magnetic closure.</p><p>1 Front inside pocket.</p><p>1 flat inside pocket.</p><p>1 Long...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I will need better photos - there are too many that are unfocused and with so many of them im not seeing enough. Need a better photo of the inside Chloe embossing - i cant see enough. There should be a date stamp as well - embossed in leather. Re-attach new ones of all the engraved and embossed areas please - thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> Hi, Sorry i dont keep up with the SBC line.


OK, thanks anyway!


----------



## otoolbe

Roie55 said:


> I will need better photos - there are too many that are unfocused and with so many of them im not seeing enough. Need a better photo of the inside Chloe embossing - i cant see enough. There should be a date stamp as well - embossed in leather. Re-attach new ones of all the engraved and embossed areas please - thanks


Will do when I am back home after work. Thank you!!


----------



## otoolbe

Roie55 said:


> I will need better photos - there are too many that are unfocused and with so many of them im not seeing enough. Need a better photo of the inside Chloe embossing - i cant see enough. There should be a date stamp as well - embossed in leather. Re-attach new ones of all the engraved and embossed areas please - thanks


Appreciate all your help. I only retook photos of the embossing and engraving, including interior Leather tab with serial number and hologram tab inside the inside pocket. I don’t see a date on the back of leather
Tab with serial number or elsewhere. The authentication card is the old credit card-like card and is blank.


----------



## Roie55

otoolbe said:


> Appreciate all your help. I only retook photos of the embossing and engraving, including interior Leather tab with serial number and hologram tab inside the inside pocket. I don’t see a date on the back of leather
> Tab with serial number or elsewhere. The authentication card is the old credit card-like card and is blank.


The ring and the Chloe on the small handle are both out of focus. Also can you include the magnetic clasp - both sides of it, plus under the ring - the hardware holding it .


----------



## otoolbe

Sorry for the quality of the pictures. Am hoping this does the trick! I very much appreciate the help. Also included a slightly better photo of the hologram. If helpful, I think the leather seems good quality and the hardware heavy and sturdy like other authentic Chloe bags.


----------



## Roie55

Hi - bag is good, this tag is a date code, Chloe doesnt use SN tags. So your Tess is a 2017. Lovely colour


----------



## otoolbe

Roie55 said:


> View attachment 5092322
> View attachment 5092322
> 
> 
> Hi - bag is good, this tag is a date code, Chloe doesnt use SN tags. So your Tess is a 2017. Lovely colour



Thanks so much! What a wonderful resource you are.


----------



## SuperManandMe

Roie55 said:


> Yes this is good, if you're not aware it's the mini version not a regular. very cute


Thanks so much! I was waiting for your reply but for some reason did not get the notification. Yes, I am aware this is the mini version, my friend had one years ago and I’ve always wanted one.


----------



## Roie55

SuperManandMe said:


> Thanks so much! I was waiting for your reply but for some reason did not get the notification. Yes, I am aware this is the mini version, my friend had one years ago and I’ve always wanted one.


I haven't been getting my notifications from this thread either - or only sporadically. I have a mustard/yellow mini paddy - cutest things ever.


----------



## otoolbe

Roie55 said:


> View attachment 5092322
> 
> 
> Hi - bag is good, this tag is a date code, Chloe doesnt use SN tags. So your Tess is a 2017. Lovely colour


Thanks again for the help but one thing made me nervous.  You said my Tess is 2017 as result of date code but from googling it looks like Tess bags were not out until the Fall 2018 season.  Does that mean my bag is actually just a good fake after all?


----------



## mj67812

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Faye WOC? I’m looking to buy it but I’m unsure!


----------



## mj67812

mj67812 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Faye WOC? I’m looking to buy it but I’m unsure!



also adding the serial number


----------



## mellopan

Hello, is anyone familiar with the aby small tote bag? I assumed it would have a functional lock but the bag I just received doesn't! Everything else looks good to me but the lock is a bit concerning. I found other listings on resale sites where the lock looks similar, but not from any retailer photos. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

otoolbe said:


> Thanks again for the help but one thing made me nervous.  You said my Tess is 2017 as result of date code but from googling it looks like Tess bags were not out until the Fall 2018 season.  Does that mean my bag is actually just a good fake after all?


Tess were released march 2018 - thats in store or runway - i dont know. The tags are date codes+ season+ line+ location of manufacturing. Not in that order. So the year is manufacturing. Chloe date tags are done this way - they are not serial numbers.  If you want peace of mind get paid authentication - it doesnt cost much - anthenticate4u.com on FB


----------



## Roie55

mellopan said:


> Hello, is anyone familiar with the aby small tote bag? I assumed it would have a functional lock but the bag I just received doesn't! Everything else looks good to me but the lock is a bit concerning. I found other listings on resale sites where the lock looks similar, but not from any retailer photos. Thank you!


The Aby is too new for me to know anything about it yet. So i cant authenticate - but Chloe.com says the lock is decorative.


----------



## Roie55

mj67812 said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this Faye WOC? I’m looking to buy it but I’m unsure!


Do you have this in your possession as i cant enlarge these images - also more that i need to see are missing. If you have it please retake images, close, in focus and straight on. Close up of all engraving or embossing. the stitches on the side strap near the clasp. The clasps, the magnetic closure- both. the back stitching. thx.


----------



## mellopan

Roie55 said:


> The Aby is too new for me to know anything about it yet. So i cant authenticate - but Chloe.com says the lock is decorative.


Thanks  I went on the Chloe website again and zoomed in by a ton. I could sort of see the screws on the bottom of the lock on the Aby tote appear to be level, whereas the functional locks (e.g. Aby day) the screws are definitely offset from each other. So I think you're right, the lock on the tote is supposed to be decorative only.


----------



## Roie55

mellopan said:


> Thanks  I went on the Chloe website again and zoomed in by a ton. I could sort of see the screws on the bottom of the lock on the Aby tote appear to be level, whereas the functional locks (e.g. Aby day) the screws are definitely offset from each other. So I think you're right, the lock on the tote is supposed to be decorative only.


check the description - says decorative


----------



## otoolbe

Roie55 said:


> Tess were released march 2018 - thats in store or runway - i dont know. The tags are date codes+ season+ line+ location of manufacturing. Not in that order. So the year is manufacturing. Chloe date tags are done this way - they are not serial numbers.  If you want peace of mind get paid authentication - it doesnt cost much - anthenticate4u.com on FB


Many thanks


----------



## Septesa

Hello!
How are you? ❤
Sorry about my English.

I bought this bag yesterday from carousell, I found this forum and It is pretty interesting and helpful. I am newbie for chloe bag.. 

Please could anybody check if is authentic?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy Mee

Hi, 
Can you please tell me if this used Chloe is original, Coz seller in no way is accepting its fake please guide me


----------



## Roie55

Andy Mee said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me if this used Chloe is original, Coz seller in no way is accepting its fake please guide me


yeah a definite fake, but if you purchased and need to dispute, you may need to use paid authentication. send a message via fb to authenticate4U.


----------



## Roie55

Septesa said:


> Hello!
> How are you? ❤
> Sorry about my English.
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday from carousell, I found this forum and It is pretty interesting and helpful. I am newbie for chloe bag..
> 
> Please could anybody check if is authentic?
> Thanks in advance


All good, and excellent clear photos. this is how its done.


----------



## Septesa

Thanks a lot ❤❤❤


----------



## Septesa

Roie55 said:


> All good, and excellent clear photos. this is how its done.


Thanks a lot ❤❤❤


----------



## begarise

Hello, please can you kindly help check if this Chloe Faye Backpack is authentic. I purchased this from a preowned store and checked for the seal generally. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Roie55

begarise said:


> Hello, please can you kindly help check if this Chloe Faye Backpack is authentic. I purchased this from a preowned store and checked for the seal generally. Many thanks for your help.


Apart from the inside date tag, i'll need all new pictures. Close up, infocus, STRAIGHT and in daylight or bright light. Not flash - as its distorting a lot of your pics. If you can retake all the embossed name areas, the side strap and buckles, the stitching there as well. The large ring - both sides, and if you can get the chloe emboss on that flap straight it would help. An inside pic of the back of the magnet clasp, the straps at the back - where they join, the rings, the stitching etc.


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi Roie,

I just purchased this Chloe Marcie from ebay.   Chloe Marcie Black Studded Handbag | eBay   I know these pics are limited but was curious if anything looked obviously fake to you.  

Also, please let me know what pictures you need to authenticate so I will post them correctly when I get it.

Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Hi Roie,
> 
> I just purchased this Chloe Marcie from ebay.   Chloe Marcie Black Studded Handbag | eBay   I know these pics are limited but was curious if anything looked obviously fake to you.
> 
> Also, please let me know what pictures you need to authenticate so I will post them correctly when I get it.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, I don't see anything obvious, post all the engraved and embossed areas clearly when you receive, plus date tag, main stitch areas and close up, hardware etc.


----------



## thebattagirl

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I don't see anything obvious, post all the engraved and embossed areas clearly when you receive, plus date tag, main stitch areas and close up, hardware etc.



Will do, thank you!


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi Roie, I received the bag today.  If you need any other pics, please let me know.  Thanks a million!



Pics part 1


----------



## thebattagirl

Pics part 2


----------



## thebattagirl

Pics part 3


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Pics part 3


Can you post these 2 pics pls


----------



## thebattagirl

Roie55 said:


> Can you post these 2 pics pls
> View attachment 5111351
> View attachment 5111352



Sure


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Sure


All looks good enjoy, not that many studded ones around, esp with long strap


----------



## thebattagirl

Roie55 said:


> All looks good enjoy, not that many studded ones around, esp with long strap



Thank you Roie  I will!


----------



## thebattagirl

Roie55 said:


> All looks good enjoy, not that many studded ones around, esp with long strap



One more quick question Roie - do you know when this style was released?


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> One more quick question Roie - do you know when this style was released?


2013


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Hi everyone!
I hope you are well. This is my first time posting and I would love to get my Chloe Tess purse authenticated. I purchased it for full price so that makes me even more worrisome to make sure I got an authentic purse. The serial number is 01 20 70 65 02. I would appreciate any help! Please let me know if I need to provide any additional pictures or information. Thanks so much!! ~Esther


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Here are some more pics part 2.


----------



## Roie55

EstherLovesPurses said:


> Here are some more pics part 2.


Where did you buy it at full price? link please


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Roie55 said:


> Where did you buy it at full price? link please


Hello Roie! I bought it here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...ther-and-suede-shoulder-bag/16301891330550371

It also looked like maybe someone had returned it so I get worried they would swap it out for a fake or something.


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

EstherLovesPurses said:


> Hello Roie! I bought it here: https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-us/...ther-and-suede-shoulder-bag/16301891330550371


It also looked like maybe someone had returned it so I get worried they would swap it out for a fake or something.


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Sorry didn’t mean to repeat the same message. Thanks!


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, can you please kindly help check below bag purchased from the preowned market (Please it did not come with the chain).
Name: Chloe Drew Bag
Code: 03 14 70 65 6

Many thx.


----------



## Roie55

EstherLovesPurses said:


> It also looked like maybe someone had returned it so I get worried they would swap it out for a fake or something.


Net-a-porter is an authorised seller. Why do you think someone returned it. NAP doesnt accept returns if the hang tag has been cut off.


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Roie55 said:


> Net-a-porter is an authorised seller. Why do you think someone returned it. NAP doesnt accept returns if the hang tag has been cut off.


The tag was looking pretty rough and folded. Also the purse didn’t have all of the stuffing in it and I noticed some scratches on the hardware. That doesn’t bother me too much since it will happen anyway. Does the purse look authentic to you? Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Roie55 said:


> Net-a-porter is an authorised seller. Why do you think someone returned it. NAP doesnt accept returns if the hang tag has been cut off.


Also, the round chloe tag was off of
The bag as well and I didn’t know if that was normal


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you kindly help check below bag.
Name: Chloe Aurore Padlock Wallet
Code: 02-12-99-65 Made In Spain

Many thx.


----------



## Zaeris

Hi,

Thanks for the help you're providing on this forum 

Yesterday I bought this second-hand Chloé bag and would like to know if it's authentic (as I've bought it at a very good price).
I've found it on Vinted (French app for second-hand fashion). The previous owner never used it so it's brand new. She said it was a gift and only had the bag with its original Chloé pouch (no bill, cards or holographic label). 

Name: Chloe Marcie (with shoulder strap, middle size I think)
Code: 04-19-63-65 / Made In Italy

Many thanks


----------



## Zaeris

Zaeris said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the help you're providing on this forum
> 
> Yesterday I bought this second-hand Chloé bag and would like to know if it's authentic (as I've bought it at a very good price).
> I've found it on Vinted (French app for second-hand fashion). The previous owner never used it so it's brand new. She said it was a gift and only had the bag with its original Chloé pouch (no bill, cards or holographic label).
> 
> Name: Chloe Marcie (with shoulder strap, middle size I think)
> Code: 04-19-63-65 / Made In Italy
> 
> Many thanks
> View attachment 5116399
> View attachment 5116400
> View attachment 5116401
> View attachment 5116402
> View attachment 5116403
> View attachment 5116404
> View attachment 5116405
> View attachment 5116406
> View attachment 5116407
> View attachment 5116408
> View attachment 5116409
> View attachment 5116410


Quick correction: I did find the hologram sticker inside the interior pocket


----------



## Roie55

Zaeris said:


> Quick correction: I did find the hologram sticker inside the interior pocket


hi, can you provide photos like this


----------



## Roie55

EstherLovesPurses said:


> Also, the round chloe tag was off of
> The bag as well and I didn’t know if that was normal


it does look fine, though i wont generally closely examine anything from an authorised seller, whatever condition the tags are in.


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi, can you please kindly help check below bag purchased from the preowned market (Please it did not come with the chain).
> Name: Chloe Drew Bag
> Code: 03 14 70 65 6
> 
> Many thx.


can you send more photos, a chain can be bought from etsy easily.





and this in better light, what colour are the screws?


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you kindly help check below bag.
> Name: Chloe Aurore Padlock Wallet
> Code: 02-12-99-65 Made In Spain
> Many thx.


I don't know the Aurore, but when i google  Chloe Aurore Padlock tote there's no match that looks like yours - so i can't even check some basics. Doesn't mean they didn't make it - i just don't have the resources. 
But im pretty sure the Aurore looks like this



What you have is more like the Aby - somewhat, like a foldover tote ? clutch? but still no matching images. The Aby has had 6 months and now discontinued. There might only be a few of what you have?



Authenticate4U might be able to help


----------



## Zaeris

Roie55 said:


> hi, can you provide photos like this
> View attachment 5116981
> View attachment 5116982
> View attachment 5116983


Hi Roie55 !
Additional photos below:









thanks !!


----------



## Roie55

Zaeris said:


> Hi Roie55 !
> Additional photos below:
> thanks !!


I cant see any issue, looks good, though i have long strap envy as mine is large and i would love one with the strap. IDC what anyone says, this is 100% better leather than any of my Chanels.  bag twins !


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Roie55 said:


> it does look fine, though i wont generally closely examine anything from an authorised seller, whatever condition the tags are in.


Thank you Roie!! That’s a big relief. Also, is it normal for the leather to look wrinkly like this and can you confirm if the serial number ( 01 20 70 65 02) confirms when it was manufactured?


----------



## Zaeris

Roie55 said:


> I cant see any issue, looks good, though i have long strap envy as mine is large and i would love one with the strap. IDC what anyone says, this is 100% better leather than any of my Chanels.  bag twins !
> View attachment 5117113


Hi ! Thank you so much  The strap if so convenient, I recommend it 100% ! Also, love your Marcie, beautiful color  Is it the exact same color as mine ? Part of what made me doubt about the bag before buying it is that I couldn't find the reference of the color online. I did find pictures of "Dark velvet" or "Burgundy" but it didn't seemed to be the same. Do you happen to know the name of it ?
That being said, I know that color will vary a lot in pictures depending on the lighting source / exposition... 
Anyway, I love my first Chloé bag and I agree on leather quality which seems fantastic !
Thanks again for helping me getting rid of my stress, I can now begin to enjoy it


----------



## Roie55

Zaeris said:


> Hi ! Thank you so much  The strap if so convenient, I recommend it 100% ! Also, love your Marcie, beautiful color  Is it the exact same color as mine ? Part of what made me doubt about the bag before buying it is that I couldn't find the reference of the color online. I did find pictures of "Dark velvet" or "Burgundy" but it didn't seemed to be the same. Do you happen to know the name of it ?
> That being said, I know that color will vary a lot in pictures depending on the lighting source / exposition...
> Anyway, I love my first Chloé bag and I agree on leather quality which seems fantastic !
> Thanks again for helping me getting rid of my stress, I can now begin to enjoy it


yes the same colour - hang tag on mine was purple even though it has a plum undertone to it.


----------



## Roie55

EstherLovesPurses said:


> Thank you Roie!! That’s a big relief. Also, is it normal for the leather to look wrinkly like this and can you confirm if the serial number ( 01 20 70 65 02) confirms when it was manufactured?


i dont have a Tess, i cant comment on the flap - though i imagine a flap that folds inwards will show creases on the inside? The date code is 2020, 01 is the season, im not sure what season they start with - dont have the resources to tell.


----------



## EstherLovesPurses

Roie55 said:


> i dont have a Tess, i cant comment on the flap - though i imagine a flap that folds inwards will show creases on the inside? The date code is 2020, 01 is the season, im not sure what season they start with - dont have the resources to tell.



thank you again Roie!!! I really appreciate your help


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> can you send more photos, a chain can be bought from etsy easily.
> View attachment 5116999
> View attachment 5117000
> View attachment 5117001
> 
> 
> and this in better light, what colour are the screws?
> View attachment 5117002


Thank you, I will do the needful pls!


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> I don't know the Aurore, but when i google  Chloe Aurore Padlock tote there's no match that looks like yours - so i can't even check some basics. Doesn't mean they didn't make it - i just don't have the resources.
> But im pretty sure the Aurore looks like this
> View attachment 5117013
> 
> 
> What you have is more like the Aby - somewhat, like a foldover tote ? clutch? but still no matching images. The Aby has had 6 months and now discontinued. There might only be a few of what you have?
> View attachment 5117015
> 
> 
> Authenticate4U might be able to help


thank you kindly, really appreciate your help!


----------



## annmariee




----------



## Liliuminella

Hi!  Does this look like an authentic Chloe bag? Would you happen to know what model it is? Thank you guys!

*Item Name:  Authentic Chloe Brown Crossbody bag purse 
Item Number:  164829167418 
Seller ID:  rkfking 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164829167418?hash=item2660957f3a:g:AOcAAOSwj7hggv9K&LH_ItemCondition=3000*

Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## Roie55

Liliuminella said:


> Hi!  Does this look like an authentic Chloe bag? Would you happen to know what model it is? Thank you guys!
> 
> *Item Name:  Authentic Chloe Brown Crossbody bag purse
> Item Number:  164829167418
> Seller ID:  rkfking
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/164829167418?hash=item2660957f3a:g:AOcAAOSwj7hggv9K&LH_ItemCondition=3000*
> 
> Thank you I appreciate it!


I dont think they made this version - but the details are fake anyway.


----------



## Liliuminella

Roie55 said:


> I dont think they made this version - but the details are fake anyway.


Thank you! I thought it was a cute bag  oh well


----------



## annmariee

Hi! Can anyone help me? Is it real or fake?


----------



## annmariee

and this one..


----------



## Narnanz

Stupid question I know...but can I get a See by Chloe wallet authenticated on this thread?


----------



## Roie55

annmariee said:


> Hi! Can anyone help me? Is it real or fake?


fake


----------



## Roie55

annmariee said:


> and this one..


fake


----------



## Roie55

Narnanz said:


> Stupid question I know...but can I get a See by Chloe wallet authenticated on this thread?


I dont research the SBC brand to be able to help, but you can ask authenticate4U on fb to see if they can help.


----------



## Narnanz

Roie55 said:


> I dont research the SBC brand to be able to help, but you can ask authenticate4U on fb to see if they can help.


Thank you...might give them a go


----------



## annmariee

Roie55 said:


> fake


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## nvfanni

Hi Everyone! I would like to ask for youe help on authenticating a Chloe Nile.


----------



## ClassicFab

Good afternoon authenticators, can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance for your time and help!

*Item Name: *Chloe Paraty
*Item Number: *144046194505
*Seller ID: *next-innovation 
*Link: *https://ebay.us/MYgUWB


----------



## Roie55

ClassicFab said:


> Good afternoon authenticators, can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much in advance for your time and help!
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Paraty
> *Item Number: *144046194505
> *Seller ID: *next-innovation
> *Link: *https://ebay.us/MYgUWB


looks good, a trusted seller, i have bought a few from here. A great price too.


----------



## Roie55

nvfanni said:


> Hi Everyone! I would like to ask for youe help on authenticating a Chloe Nile.


I will need more photos, and some better ones of what you have attached. Anywhere there is a Chloe engraving or emboss, please reattach right side up and close, in focus. The bracelet handle i need a few more photos - side at a few angles to see all aspects. Also where it attaches to bag outside & inside. Photo of the back compete & close up to along top - stiching. Also sides a  base. No strap??


----------



## ClassicFab

Roie55 said:


> looks good, a trusted seller, i have bought a few from here. A great price too.



Thank you so much *Roie55!!! *I really appreciate all of your help


----------



## gospelfred

#6,104                                    


Roie55 said:


> can you send more photos, a chain can be bought from etsy easily.
> View attachment 5116999
> View attachment 5117000
> View attachment 5117001
> 
> 
> and this in better light, what colour are the screws?
> View attachment 5117002


Inner screws look gold and outer ones look silver pls.
Kindly find attached additional pictures. many thx.


----------



## NatShok

Dear authentificators,
Could you please help me to authentification my Chloe drew bag ( sorry , but no cards or dust bag )?

Thank you very much and I appreciate your kind help!

Nat


----------



## NatShok

More photos :


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> #6,104
> Inner screws look gold and outer ones look silver pls.
> Kindly find attached additional pictures. many thx.


This is still hard to know for sure. Why are the screws silver? they are also silver inside the bag on the back plate. Were they all replaced. Otherwise it seems ok but very battered up - i would get paid online authentication. Its not $$ only about UK$9. authenticate4u on fb. You might need to retake all pictures. We ask that flash is not used as the hardware looks silver - they may ask the same - good luck.


----------



## Roie55

NatShok said:


> Dear authentificators,
> Could you please help me to authentification my Chloe drew bag ( sorry , but no cards or dust bag )?
> Thank you very much and I appreciate your kind help!
> Nat


Hi, can i get another photo of the Chloe gold emboss, close up, in focus and straight. Also inside the bag, the gold plate - clearer shot of those screws


----------



## NatShok

Roie55 said:


> Hi, can i get another photo of the Chloe gold emboss, close up, in focus and straight. Also inside the bag, the gold plate - clearer shot of those screws


Please see enclosed.


----------



## gospelfred

Roie55 said:


> This is still hard to know for sure. Why are the screws silver? they are also silver inside the bag on the back plate. Were they all replaced. Otherwise it seems ok but very battered up - i would get paid online authentication. Its not $$ only about UK$9. authenticate4u on fb. You might need to retake all pictures. We ask that flash is not used as the hardware looks silver - they may ask the same - good luck.


Thanks so much, really appreciate your help!


----------



## Roie55

NatShok said:


> Please see enclosed.


Everything on this bag looks fine except that emboss. I cant call it either way because of it. I'd say you need a 2nd opinion, pls check with a paid one, my previous posts tell you who & how to contact.


----------



## NatShok

Roie55 said:


> Everything on this bag looks fine except that emboss. I cant call it either way because of it. I'd say you need a 2nd opinion, pls check with a paid one, my previous posts tell you who & how to contact.


Got it ! Thank you very much for your kind help.


----------



## anthrosphere

Item Name: Chloe Jane
Seller ID: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chlo...atchwork-small-jane-fringe-bag-caramel-728010


----------



## Roie55

anthrosphere said:


> Item Name: Chloe Jane
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chlo...atchwork-small-jane-fringe-bag-caramel-728010


hi, I dont authenticate this style, just can't cover all of them i'm sorry. Try paid authentication.


----------



## Rithi

Dear authenticators,

It would be great if you authenticate Chloé Nile for me.
Dust bag and cards did not come with this bag.

Let me know if you require additional pictures.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Dear authenticators,
> It would be great if you authenticate Chloé Nile for me.
> Dust bag and cards did not come with this bag.
> Let me know if you require additional pictures.
> Thank you for your time


HI, Can you post the following:
the chloe emboss on the front, close, straight, in focus
same for the inside emboss on the pocket.
same for the engrave on the tag on the bracelet handle
details of the strap clasp, both sides of screw on leather join
details of the clasp


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> HI, Can you post the following:
> the chloe emboss on the front, close, straight, in focus
> same for the inside emboss on the pocket.
> same for the engrave on the tag on the bracelet handle
> details of the strap clasp, both sides of screw on leather join
> details of the clasp



Dear Roie55,

Please find further images as follow 

Thank you


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Dear Roie55,
> Please find further images as follow
> Thank you


Looks good


----------



## sheepdoll

Hi there, I am trying to buy a Chloe bag for my sister's birthday gift. I found this online, is it a fake? Thank you so much. It looks too good to be true. I really thank you for the help!!!


----------



## Roie55

sheepdoll said:


> Hi there, I am trying to buy a Chloe bag for my sister's birthday gift. I found this online, is it a fake? Thank you so much. It looks too good to be true. I really thank you for the help!!!


can you provide a link to the website? i will need many more photos of the emboss areas, sides, straps, inside - outside stitching. please see previous postings for whats needed


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> Looks good



I really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Pippitt

Hi... i got this chloe paddington front pocket in vestiaire collection... this is my first chloe so i will be gutted if it's fake... any thoughts?


----------



## Pippitt

Here's some more photos


----------



## Miramar168

Hello! Could you please help authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much!

Item: Chloe Day Faye bag (medium)

Link: https://www.ebth.com/items/12624622-chloe-faye-motty-gray-leather-two-way-bag


----------



## Lapispore

Hi,

Dear authenticators,
Could you please help me to authenticate this Chloe Tess?
Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: Chloe Tess Small
Seller ID:  rdrxq95620 
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r501587793


----------



## Pippitt

Hi Roie55.

Could you please see this chloe marcie i found if it's authentic.. i know it's a wee bit dirty but maybe i can get it cleaned? I haven't bought it but i am having secind thoughts due to postage and import tax 

Seller: fashionphile

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-nubuck-medium-marcie-satchel-greige-656950 

Thank you so much


----------



## Roie55

Pippitt said:


> Hi... i got this chloe paddington front pocket in vestiaire collection... this is my first chloe so i will be gutted if it's fake... any thoughts?


all good. think it was called Blanc, so pretty in white with that hardware. nice


----------



## Roie55

Pippitt said:


> Hi Roie55.
> Could you please see this chloe marcie i found if it's authentic.. i know it's a wee bit dirty but maybe i can get it cleaned? I haven't bought it but i am having secind thoughts due to postage and import tax
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-nubuck-medium-marcie-satchel-greige-656950
> Thank you so much


Hi, some changes to their site means I cant open it on my laptop, can you download images and copy them here?


----------



## Pippitt

Roie55 said:


> all good. think it was called Blanc, so pretty in white with that hardware. nice



Oh thank you so much Roie55! I am sooo happy. Yes it is pretty and so soft... i am so glad all is good


----------



## Pippitt

Roie55 said:


> Hi, some changes to their site means I cant open it on my laptop, can you download images and copy them here?



Hi Roie55.. thank you. I have attached photos 
from fashionphile. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Roie55

Miramar168 said:


> Hello! Could you please help authenticate this bag for me? Thank you very much!
> Item: Chloe Day Faye bag (medium)
> Link: https://www.ebth.com/items/12624622-chloe-faye-motty-gray-leather-two-way-bag


Hi, you'll need a paid authentication. I dont have any comparison photos for this style and some elements look wierd. It might be the year? sorry i cant help more than that.


----------



## Roie55

Lapispore said:


> Hi,
> Dear authenticators,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this Chloe Tess?
> Thanks so much in advance!
> Item Name: Chloe Tess Small
> Seller ID:  rdrxq95620
> Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r501587793


Im not sure about a few details but its tricky. I cant say either way, maybe even lean towards avoiding this one. Get paid authentication for a second opinion.


----------



## Roie55

Pippitt said:


> Hi Roie55.. thank you. I have attached photos
> from fashionphile. Thank you for your time.


hi - I need some extra photos which i know they won't provide. I dont have a 2012 to compare with - just a couple of details are changed from 2011 and 2013 in my albums. Can you check with paid authentication.


----------



## Pippitt

Roie55 said:


> hi - I need some extra photos which i know they won't provide. I dont have a 2012 to compare with - just a couple of details are changed from 2011 and 2013 in my albums. Can you check with paid authentication.



Okay. Thanks for your time


----------



## Rithi

Dear Roie55,

Sorry to bother you, but could you authenticate this bag for me? 
I already bought the bag last week, so I really hope that this is real.

For further images, click here 

Thank you


----------



## Mariii88

Cześć wszystkim  Dostałem torbę Chloe po tym, jak jej zmarła ciotka miała tyle toreb, że dostałem Chloe paraty Python small. Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy to oryginał? Niewiele wiem o torbach Chloe. Proszę o pomoc w weryfikacji. Załączam zdjęcia iz góry dziękuję za poświęcony czas.


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Dear Roie55,
> Sorry to bother you, but could you authenticate this bag for me?
> I already bought the bag last week, so I really hope that this is real.
> For further images, click here
> Thank you


This is fine. Its Autumnal Brown, always provide the site you purchased from or link if its still live.


----------



## Roie55

Mariii88 said:


> Cześć wszystkim  Dostałem torbę Chloe po tym, jak jej zmarła ciotka miała tyle toreb, że dostałem Chloe paraty Python small. Chciałbym wiedzieć, czy to oryginał? Niewiele wiem o torbach Chloe. Proszę o pomoc w weryfikacji. Załączam zdjęcia iz góry dziękuję za poświęcony czas.


hi, I will need many more photos. All hardware, close up and straight. All emboss or engravings. All clasps, back and front.


----------



## Mariii88

[CYTAT="Roie55, stanowisko: 34653481, członek: 633518"]
cześć, będę potrzebować dużo więcej zdjęć. Cały sprzęt, z bliska i prosto. Wszystkie wytłoczenia lub grawery. Wszystkie zapięcia, tył i przód.
[/ZACYTOWAĆ] 

Thank you very much for your time, please find attached more photos that you asked for.


----------



## Roie55

Mariii88 said:


> [CYTAT="Roie55, stanowisko: 34653481, członek: 633518"]
> cześć, będę potrzebować dużo więcej zdjęć. Cały sprzęt, z bliska i prosto. Wszystkie wytłoczenia lub grawery. Wszystkie zapięcia, tył i przód.
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> 
> Thank you very much for your time, please find attached more photos that you asked for.


hi - is the Chloe embossed (pressed) into the leather on that main zipper?? Also pics of the shoulder strap are needed, ends on the bag and middle where its embossed.
Is it python or just embossed leather?


----------



## Mariii88

Roie55 said:


> hi - is the Chloe embossed (pressed) into the leather on that main zipper?? Also pics of the shoulder strap are needed, ends on the bag and middle where its embossed.
> Is it python or just embossed leather?


Hi again, the Chloe lettering is slightly pressed in, the lettering is slightly worn, probably from use. In the attachments the photos you asked for.


----------



## Roie55

Mariii88 said:


> Hi again, the Chloe lettering is slightly pressed in, the lettering is slightly worn, probably from use. In the attachments the photos you asked for.


Thanks looks good.


----------



## Mariii88

Roie55 said:


> Thanks looks good.


Thank you very much for your time for me. So if I understand correctly, this is the original Chloe's purse? ☺️


----------



## Roie55

Mariii88 said:


> Thank you very much for your time for me. So if I understand correctly, this is the original Chloe's purse? ☺


yes genuine


----------



## Pippitt

Hi Roie55...

I found this large Chloe Marcie on vestiaire collection... 

Here is the link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...k-leather-marcie-chloe-handbag-17038993.shtml

I have attached some of the photos posted by the seller... could you please check it out for me to see if it is authentic before i buy... thank you for your time 

P. x


----------



## Pippitt

Hi Roie55

I added some more photos... what do you think? 

Thanks again


----------



## Roie55

Pippitt said:


> Hi Roie55
> 
> I added some more photos... what do you think?
> 
> Thanks again


can i get a photo of these areas


----------



## Pippitt

Hi Roie55.
Here are the photos you requested. What do you think? 
Thank you


----------



## Roie55

Pippitt said:


> Hi Roie55.
> Here are the photos you requested. What do you think?
> Thank you


 All looks good. Love it myself - the delicate studs !! Its called a studded marcie 2011 date code ('Fall' i think )- if you want to google it. There was 1 previsoulsly on Yoogies and another on Rebag


----------



## Pippitt

Roie55 said:


> All looks good. Love it myself - the delicate studs !! Its called a studded marcie 2011 date code ('Fall' i think )- if you want to google it. There was 1 previsoulsly on Yoogies and another on Rebag



Thank you, Roie55
Yes it's  pretty i love it


----------



## witchygirl41

Hi- I believe this to be a fake as it looks too good to be true but would anyone be able to help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?

Item name: Chloe Drew bag, Small, Black.

Item link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/gosnells/bags/chloe-bag/1278558261

Photos of the item in the link, I can request more/send more if needed.

Thank you!!


----------



## witchygirl41

Hi everyone,

The person reselling this bag is selling it for about 40% of the retail price and I just want to check it is authentic-they say it is but I'd love a second opinion. They are selling on Facebook Marketplace and I'm not sure linking the item would work. There's more photos in the folder. 






						Chloe Drew -  Beige/Nude - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




I've uploaded as many photos as I could into the Google folder and I have requested close up images of the inside tag, the front logo and hardware and of the back loops which I'll upload into the folder as soon as I get it.

(Also, what does everyone think of the colour? I can't tell if its tan/beige/warm nude/pale pink?)

Thank you so so much to everyone on the forum


----------



## witchygirl41

witchygirl41 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The person reselling this bag is selling it for about 40% of the retail price and I just want to check it is authentic-they say it is but I'd love a second opinion. They are selling on Facebook Marketplace and I'm not sure linking the item would work. There's more photos in the folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Drew -  Beige/Nude - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded as many photos as I could into the Google folder and I have requested close up images of the inside tag, the front logo and hardware and of the back loops which I'll upload into the folder as soon as I get it.
> 
> (Also, what does everyone think of the colour? I can't tell if its tan/beige/warm nude/pale pink?)
> 
> Thank you so so much to everyone on the forum



I've asked for the inside tag with the date code/holograph sticker and the person says it doesn't existon the bag.

Am I right to assume that the bag is therefore fake?
Edit: Okay I've found the tag 0117-5665-2. Photos in the folder


----------



## Roie55

witchygirl41 said:


> Hi- I believe this to be a fake as it looks too good to be true but would anyone be able to help me authenticate this Chloe Drew bag?
> Item name: Chloe Drew bag, Small, Black.
> Item link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/gosnells/bags/chloe-bag/1278558261
> Photos of the item in the link, I can request more/send more if needed.
> Thank you!!


hi, i'll need the photos redone - i cant see from the ones here. Need clear light - daylight preferred, and in focus, right side up. The clasp i'll need a few photos of, closed, open, both sides, back of the flap. There should be an embossed chloe I need to see, the inside pocket, the date code in the inside. stitching on the back and close, same with the sides.


----------



## witchygirl41

Roie55 said:


> hi, i'll need the photos redone - i cant see from the ones here. Need clear light - daylight preferred, and in focus, right side up. The clasp i'll need a few photos of, closed, open, both sides, back of the flap. There should be an embossed chloe I need to see, the inside pocket, the date code in the inside. stitching on the back and close, same with the sides.



Hi Roie55,

I am very new to online forums- I jumped the gun with this one and the poster confirmed it wasn't legit. I did report the comment to try and get it removed but it looks like it didn't happen; I'm so sorry about that.

The other one I posted,a beige/nude Chloe Drew Bag should have better photos. Would you be able to help me with that? I am so sorry about the confusion, I'm really new to forums and I'm so gretful for your time.

Again sorry



witchygirl41 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The person reselling this bag is selling it for about 40% of the retail price and I just want to check it is authentic-they say it is but I'd love a second opinion. They are selling on Facebook Marketplace and I'm not sure linking the item would work. There's more photos in the folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Drew -  Beige/Nude - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded as many photos as I could into the Google folder and I have requested close up images of the inside tag, the front logo and hardware and of the back loops which I'll upload into the folder as soon as I get it.
> 
> (Also, what does everyone think of the colour? I can't tell if its tan/beige/warm nude/pale pink?)
> 
> Thank you so so much to everyone on the forum



Edit: Just added the photos here. I am really sorry this is such a messy post


----------



## Roie55

witchygirl41 said:


> Hi Roie55,
> edit: Just added the photos here. I am really sorry this is such a messy post


Hi, I just need some other photos if you can get them. Inside the main bag is the back of the clasp/plate i need to see.
The loop that the chain attaches to has a screw i need to see, also a pic of the long chain.
I want to see the whole bag back & front to see the shape. Close as possible.
A pic of the buckle on the front closed with the chain in it.
The colour looks like it matches cement pink
i cant access photos in the google folder, you'll need to share or upload them to here - thanks


----------



## witchygirl41

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I just need some other photos if you can get them. Inside the main bag is the back of the clasp/plate i need to see.
> The loop that the chain attaches to has a screw i need to see, also a pic of the long chain.
> I want to see the whole bag back & front to see the shape. Close as possible.
> A pic of the buckle on the front closed with the chain in it.
> The colour looks like it matches cement pink
> i cant access photos in the google folder, you'll need to share or upload them to here - thanks



Hi,
Thank you- hopefully the pictures below are okay? They're not the best, I know, sorry about that.

Thank you so much for your time and effort


----------



## Roie55

witchygirl41 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you- hopefully the pictures below are okay? They're not the best, I know, sorry about that.
> Thank you so much for your time and effort
> View attachment 5155030


Hi, Bag is Fake, this photo is important - seeing this shows clearly to me that its fake. 
Ladies reading this. All the fancy angles makes it hard to work out. All i need is clear shots, good light, straight on, of all the main bits. Fancy angles don't help. thanks witchygirl41 for letting me hijack your post for my community service announcement.


----------



## witchygirl41

Roie55 said:


> Hi, Bag is Fake, this photo is important - seeing this shows clearly to me that its fake.
> Ladies reading this. All the fancy angles makes it hard to work out. All i need is clear shots, good light, straight on, of all the main bits. Fancy angles don't help. thanks witchygirl41 for letting me hijack your post for my community service announcement.



Thank you so much for your help Roie! Doing some amazing work here


----------



## Lapispore

Hi there,

Thank you so much for your help before - I decided to pass on that particular bag based on your feedback. 
Just wondering if you could help me authenticate this Tess bag instead (sorry, I realize the photos aren't great). 
Once again, thanks so much in advance, this has been so helpful! 

Item Name: Chloe Tess Small in Grained Leather
Link: https://www.mercari.com/jp/items/m78439339178/


----------



## Roie55

i cant see any of the emboss areas - need them all clearly & straight. On the front main flap, inside on the pocket, on the short strap, the date code. I need to see all the hardware upclose, the closure, back & front, the claps on the long strap. The base of the bag, the back.


----------



## Lapispore

Sorry for the wait! I received the bag today and tried taking some more photos (it was hard to get clear shots of the date code and the inner pocket logo.). The code on the leather tab is 02 20 63 65. Would appreciate any insight!


----------



## Roie55

Lapispore said:


> Sorry for the wait! I received the bag today and tried taking some more photos (it was hard to get clear shots of the date code and the inner pocket logo.). The code on the leather tab is 02 20 63 65. Would appreciate any insight!


If you can get a few more angles and better light on that inside pocket emboss. I cant see clearly right now.


----------



## Lapispore

Roie55 said:


> If you can get a few more angles and better light on that inside pocket emboss. I cant see clearly right now.







Sorry, I know it's hard to see！


----------



## Roie55

Lapispore said:


> Sorry, I know it's hard to see！


lols these are terrible, need you to press the pocket away from the camera - i cant see the lettering yet


----------



## Lapispore

Roie55 said:


> lols these are terrible, need you to press the pocket away from the camera - i cant see the lettering yet


Any better? This is about as far as I could get + I couldn't get it to focus :


----------



## Roie55

Lapispore said:


> Any better? This is about as far as I could get + I couldn't get it to focus :


thanks, all good


----------



## Lapispore

Roie55 said:


> thanks, all good


Thank you so much!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Can anyone authenticate this?  Which specific other details should I ask for if this is not enough?  

Item Name: Auth Chlo? Paddington Leather Shoulder Bag Brown 08GB729
Item Number: 313008266626
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/313008266626

I've seen mixed reviews from this seller on tpf so wanted to see if anyone knows.   Thanks!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Also if you wouldn't mind checking this one out for me too? 

Item Name: Authentic Chloe brown Paddington Satchel Shoulder/Hand bag
Item Number: 144120939384
Seller ID: connectjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144120939384

(yes, I missed the Paddington train at its peak but still like the look so I'm trying to indulge my younger self)


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?  Which specific other details should I ask for if this is not enough?
> 
> Item Name: Auth Chlo? Paddington Leather Shoulder Bag Brown 08GB729
> Item Number: 313008266626
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.com/itm/313008266626
> 
> I've seen mixed reviews from this seller on tpf so wanted to see if anyone knows.   Thanks!


this is good, they are a trusted seller, i have bought from them a few times.


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> Also if you wouldn't mind checking this one out for me too?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe brown Paddington Satchel Shoulder/Hand bag
> Item Number: 144120939384
> Seller ID: connectjapan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144120939384
> 
> (yes, I missed the Paddington train at its peak but still like the look so I'm trying to indulge my younger self)


also good


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Roie55 said:


> also good



Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Kitana0808

Hi so im not very familiar with Chloe but I found this at a thrift and I really think its a fake now. Its in such bad shape and serial seems funny based on what i researched. Can someone please look at this so I can trash it if its a fake! Thanks.


----------



## Roie55

Kitana0808 said:


> Hi so im not very familiar with Chloe but I found this at a thrift and I really think its a fake now. Its in such bad shape and serial seems funny based on what i researched. Can someone please look at this so I can trash it if its a fake! Thanks.


looks fake


----------



## buckeyetexan

Hello, would be grateful if I could get this item authenticated.

*Item Name:*
CHLOE
Dark Brown Leather Medium Faye Day Bag

*Item Number:
422048

Seller ID:
Yoogi Closet

Link: *









						Chloe Dark Brown Leather Medium Faye Day Bag
					

This Chloe Faye Flap Day Bag is a refined, classic style you're sure to love for years to come. This chic satchel is crafted out of smooth leather and suede with a unique goldtone chain detail for added glamour. The interior has room for all your daily essentials and the top handle and...




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## anastasiagb

Hi all!

Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic?


----------



## Roie55

anastasiagb said:


> Hi all!
> Can anybody tell me if this is truly authentic?


I have never seen this style before


----------



## Roie55

buckeyetexan said:


> Hello, would be grateful if I could get this item authenticated.
> *Seller ID:
> Yoogi Closet*


Yoogies is a trusted consignment seller.


----------



## buckeyetexan

Roie55 said:


> Yoogies is a trusted consignment seller.



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Evelina86

Hello!
I need help with authentication of two Chloe Faye bags. Backstory is that I bought the misty beige (think that’s the color) last November from Vestiaire Collective. Have not used it since because I’m afraid of ruining it.‍ Anyway, bought another one in black, also from Vestiaire Collective, and it just arrived!

However they don’t look the same, I mean besides the color. For instance, the beige have two authentication tags (or what they are called) and the black one just got one, and on it is a sticker (I had real trouble photographing it). The shoulder drop length seems to be different and the metal things on the shoulder strap are spaced differently as well.
I did pay for VC to autenticate both the bags but I don’t always trust them.

Attached to this post is the black bag. I’m going to make a separate post for the beige.

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## Evelina86

Here are the pictures for the beige bag:


----------



## Roie55

Evelina86 said:


> Here are the pictures for the beige bag:


HI, I cant get anything useful from these 2 groups of photos. Please search back for the other Faye listings and see what images i have asked for. All must be in a good light - prefer daylight. In focus and straight on. Dont forget photos of the full bag back & front as i cant tell what bag im looking at.
thanks


----------



## Evelina86

Roie55 said:


> HI, I cant get anything useful from these 2 groups of photos. Please search back for the other Faye listings and see what images i have asked for. All must be in a good light - prefer daylight. In focus and straight on. Dont forget photos of the full bag back & front as i cant tell what bag im looking at.
> thanks


My apologies! We have really bad weather, so the daylight is really non existent. Tried to take new photos, are these okay?


----------



## Evelina86

Roie55 said:


> HI, I cant get anything useful from these 2 groups of photos. Please search back for the other Faye listings and see what images i have asked for. All must be in a good light - prefer daylight. In focus and straight on. Dont forget photos of the full bag back & front as i cant tell what bag im looking at.
> thanks



The black one:


----------



## Roie55

Evelina86 said:


> The black one:


hi, for both i need to see the Date tags/SN. for both the underside magnet of the ring on the flap, as well as the opposing magnet where is joins. 
For the black i need to see the outside front Chloe emboss - straight, focussed & close. 
For the beige a shot like this


----------



## emilybp1

I bought this Chloe from a thrift store, wondering if it’s real or fake? There is no serial number or hologram inside. The hardware does not have Chloe on it but it is well made and smells old lol. Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

emilybp1 said:


> I bought this Chloe from a thrift store, wondering if it’s real or fake? There is no serial number or hologram inside. The hardware does not have Chloe on it but it is well made and smells old lol. Thanks!


Not a Chloe style, someone made this up


----------



## lovelindt111

Hi can you please check if this is authentic


----------



## Mia1992!!!**

Hello I am new to this page and really need your help. I purchased at a designer second hand shop this bag for a lot of money and now I am worrying that it may be a fake. I can’t give it back because I waited too long (was on vacation after I bought it) but I have to know the truth… I am
Going crazy over the idea that I maybe spend all of my savings for a fake bag ;(


----------



## Roie55

lovelindt111 said:


> Hi can you please check if this is authentic


this is fake


----------



## Roie55

Mia1992!!!** said:


> Hello I am new to this page and really need your help. I purchased at a designer second hand shop this bag for a lot of money and now I am worrying that it may be a fake. I can’t give it back because I waited too long (was on vacation after I bought it) but I have to know the truth… I am
> Going crazy over the idea that I maybe spend all of my savings for a fake bag ;(


hi, just need some extra reference points. The x handle has engraved Chloe on the outer sides I need to see. The long strap also has areas to check. close up of the chloe engraving on it, andside shots, plus the leather stitching close to the clasps, both sides. the main zipper has a leather tab i need to see. the rings/eyelets on the sides when the strap joins. thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55, could you please take a look at this Paddington Clutch? These are all the photos the seller provided, but she "doesn't know if it's authentic", so I figured, I should post here in case it's a blatant fake before I ask for any more photos. Thank you in advance!
Link: here


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Roie55, could you please take a look at this Paddington Clutch? These are all the photos the seller provided, but she "doesn't know if it's authentic", so I figured, I should post here in case it's a blatant fake before I ask for any more photos. Thank you in advance!
> Link: here


I need to see more of the markings, padlock back & front & base, engraving on the side buckles and on the key. There is also an engraving on the handle clasp


----------



## Mia1992!!!**

Roie55 said:


> hi, just need some extra reference points. The x handle has engraved Chloe on the outer sides I need to see. The long strap also has areas to check. close up of the chloe engraving on it, andside shots, plus the leather stitching close to the clasps, both sides. the main zipper has a leather tab i need to see. the rings/eyelets on the sides when the strap joins. thanks



hello, first it all thanks for your reply! I took new photos:


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> I need to see more of the markings, padlock back & front & base, engraving on the side buckles and on the key. There is also an engraving on the handle clasp


Thank you, I'll repost with the photos you requested.


----------



## Roie55

Mia1992!!!** said:


> hello, first it all thanks for your reply! I took new photos:


looks good


----------



## Mia1992!!!**

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you so much !!


----------



## pmurray03

Hello! I found this bag on a random thrift trip. It’s been sitting in my closet for ages but never got a chance to authenticate it. Does anybody know anything about this style? It’s a fabric and (faux?) leather material. The serial number says”040656” and the dimensions are about 14”L x 7”W x 14”. Thank you!


----------



## sookwon12

Hi I hope someone can help authenticate these sunglasses for me!
*Item Name: Poppy heart sunglasses Havana Rose
Item Number: CE131S
Seller ID: nlchng90
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Heart-Sunglasses-in-Havana-Rose-New-6073205d12d88074f6ca6d9f*


----------



## Roie55

sookwon12 said:


> Hi I hope someone can help authenticate these sunglasses for me!
> *Item Name: Poppy heart sunglasses Havana Rose
> Item Number: CE131S
> Seller ID: nlchng90
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Heart-Sunglasses-in-Havana-Rose-New-6073205d12d88074f6ca6d9f*


try paid authentication - i cant help, see in my sig.


----------



## Roie55

pmurray03 said:


> Hello! I found this bag on a random thrift trip. It’s been sitting in my closet for ages but never got a chance to authenticate it. Does anybody know anything about this style? It’s a fabric and (faux?) leather material. The serial number says”040656” and the dimensions are about 14”L x 7”W x 14”. Thank you!


I have never seen this before - it doesnt look like a Chloe design


----------



## natachha

Roie55 said:


> Everything looks ok - im just wondering about that embossed label inside. It looks so perfect and new? the rest of the bag doesn't look pristine. If you have A4U checking it then let me know what they say so i can take note. I will be waiting.


Hi there ! Sorry I completely forgot about keeping you updated. I did go through the a4u and they said it was a genuine one


----------



## ptld20

Hi there

hope I’m using this right. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Seems to have all the right things going for it but I’ve never seen this colorway.
Chloe Paddington 
Link- Here


----------



## Roie55

ptld20 said:


> Hi there
> 
> hope I’m using this right. Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Seems to have all the right things going for it but I’ve never seen this colorway.
> Chloe Paddington
> Link- Here


A definate fake - you should return


----------



## Roie55

alisonnn said:


> Hi All, I just bought this purse from a reseller from Italy and I'm doubting it's authenticity. Please help!
> 
> ETA: Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag Medium
> Link: https://www.amuze.com/products/marcie-medium-leather-crossbody-bag-black
> embossed number: 03-21-63-65


What has you doubting the authenticity. I only have limited photos from the Chloe website so cant check every angle. This bag looks ok so far


----------



## alisonnn

Roie55 said:


> What has you doubting the authenticity. I only have limited photos from the Chloe website so cant check every angle. This bag looks ok so far



The paperwork that came with it said that it was €562.03 and the authenticity card isn't filled out. Also, the serial number looks different from my other Chloe bag, and the embossing for the serial number on this bag seems *very* faint.


----------



## Roie55

alisonnn said:


> The paperwork that came with it said that it was €562.03 and the authenticity card isn't filled out. Also, the serial number looks different from my other Chloe bag, and the embossing for the serial number on this bag seems *very* faint.


The date code varies from bags to seasons even within seasons. Chloe has never been consistent. This bags date code is not the same style as other 2021 Marcie styles which doesnt mean its fake. The embossing is consistent. Looks fine to me but you can get it authenticated online if you want.


----------



## alisonnn

Roie55 said:


> The date code varies from bags to seasons even within seasons. Chloe has never been consistent. This bags date code is not the same style as other 2021 Marcie styles which doesnt mean its fake. The embossing is consistent. Looks fine to me but you can get it authenticated online if you want.



Thank you for looking at it!


----------



## maaletooja

Hi, is this Chloe Edith bag real or fake?
Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

maaletooja said:


> Hi, is this Chloe Edith bag real or fake?
> Thanks!


hi, i need better photos. the emboss and hw engravings need to be clear, unobstructed and straight on. I need to see the front and back, closer, in focus, inside area, the inside pocket zipper and leather around it. The base. thanks


----------



## beachgirl38

Good morning! Can you please help authenticate this Paraty? I noticed when I googled serial code I found quite a few of the same bag with same serial number on different resale sites. Thank you so much!


----------



## beachgirl38

Beige Chloe paraty serial code 011257-65


----------



## beachgirl38

I’ll add a few more photos


----------



## beachgirl38

Last 3…


----------



## beachgirl38

Sorry want serial number to be clear.. thank you for any help!!


----------



## Roie55

beachgirl38 said:


> Sorry want serial number to be clear.. thank you for any help!!


hi, Im having issues with the date tag (Chloe doesnt do SN) because of the font & positioning, but if you can take new clearer pictures of the side buckle where is says chloe, also the strap details where they join and the strap has a Chloe embossed right in the centre - thanks


----------



## willxmr

Hi everyone, i'm looking into buying a Chloe Paddington style and came across this bag on Vestaire. It looks authentic to me but I am not to educated with Chloe. Will someone help me? Here is the link: 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-paddington-chloe-handbag-17816423.shtml


----------



## willxmr

willxmr said:


> Hi everyone, i'm looking into buying a Chloe Paddington style and came across this bag on Vestaire. It looks authentic to me but I am not to educated with Chloe. Will someone help me? Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-paddington-chloe-handbag-17816423.shtml


----------



## willxmr

willxmr said:


> View attachment 5206499
> View attachment 5206498


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> Hi everyone, i'm looking into buying a Chloe Paddington style and came across this bag on Vestaire. It looks authentic to me but I am not to educated with Chloe. Will someone help me? Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-paddington-chloe-handbag-17816423.shtml


There are some photos that are not showing on the site - and i want to see inside the handle scoop. Also no need to reattach all the photos that are in the listing that are already visible


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> There are some photos that are not showing on the site - and i want to see inside the handle scoop. Also no need to reattach all the photos that are in the listing that are already visible


It looks like the inside of the handle is shown in the pics. Is the 'handle scoop' you're referring to the inside of the top of the handle?


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> There are some photos that are not showing on the site - and i want to see inside the handle scoop. Also no need to reattach all the photos that are in the listing that are already visible


or were you meaning something on the inside?


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> or were you meaning something on the inside?





the ends are like a spoon - i need to see the inside of the scoop


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> or were you meaning something on the inside?


Im going to ask for some more details - you'll need to ask the seller for more photos. The front of the padlock. The chloe engraving on the key, the Chloe engraving on the back of the plate that the padlock goes on. There is also a leather embossed Chloe below the plate in the bag. I'll need all these. If you cant get them then pass. Chloe paddys are so cheap now you can get them everywhere. Even ebay has loads at great prices.


----------



## beachgirl38

Roie55 said:


> hi, Im having issues with the date tag (Chloe doesnt do SN) because of the font & positioning, but if you can take new clearer pictures of the side buckle where is says chloe, also the strap details where they join and the strap has a Chloe embossed right in the centre - thanks


Thank you so much for replying! Here are the extra photos you asked for…I really believe it is authentic, I thought the stamped number was a serial number but I was incorrect, serial number I believe is printed on the holograms, which mine fell off. Thank you!!


----------



## beachgirl38

I can’t seem to get a clear pic of logo, let’s try these….


----------



## beachgirl38

Last try, the glare..


----------



## Dins

Please identify this Chloe which I purchased from an auction site located in Japan. Please tell me the age of this bag. I don't find a date code so I'm assuming it's vintage. Thanks


----------



## Roie55

Dins said:


> Please identify this Chloe which I purchased from an auction site located in Japan. Please tell me the age of this bag. I don't find a date code so I'm assuming it's vintage. Thanks


Its not vintage and not a bag line of Chloe that I know of. Maybe its a promotional makeup or gift with purchase? but not a Chloe main bag line. I have never seen this before. Personally i think someone made a bag and stamped Chloe on it. If anyone has seen this before please help. Chloe doesnt have many drawstring styles, but the closest would be the Gala. This is nothing like that. Missing the fine details of craftmanship from a design house.


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> Im going to ask for some more details - you'll need to ask the seller for more photos. The front of the padlock. The chloe engraving on the key, the Chloe engraving on the back of the plate that the padlock goes on. There is also a leather embossed Chloe below the plate in the bag. I'll need all these. If you cant get them then pass. Chloe paddys are so cheap now you can get them everywhere. Even ebay has loads at great prices.


Hi love! Thank you so much for all the info, she's ignored my messages about getting more pics so I feel like thats kinda sketchy & I don't want to deal with the return headache through Vestaire. Which size Chloe Paddington do you like most? i've been looking at the mini and medium, they're both adorable. Do you think $350 is the max I should spend unless its rare or in near new condition? Thank you again!


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> Hi love! Thank you so much for all the info, she's ignored my messages about getting more pics so I feel like that's kinda sketchy & I don't want to deal with the return headache through Vestaire. Which size Chloe Paddington do you like most? i've been looking at the mini and medium, they're both adorable. Do you think $350 is the max I should spend unless its rare or in near new condition? Thank you again!


hi, yes its not worth chasing people, i learned there is always another bag out there you will like. I have this style the hobo - it was my first, then i have had many regular, 2 left now, I have a mini as well. I don't use them anymore and might sell some but will keep a regular and the mini. Anyway, they don't like too much discussion in these threads. I wanted to say start looking at the Japanese ebay sellers, they have heaps for sale - look for these sellers. They have all brands - you have to keep an eye out for Chloe.
brandstreet.tokyo
japan_monoshare
brand_jfa
brand-depot-japan
next-innovation-au
brandoff


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> hi, yes its not worth chasing people, i learned there is always another bag out there you will like. I have this style the hobo - it was my first, then i have had many regular, 2 left now, I have a mini as well. I don't use them anymore and might sell some but will keep a regular and the mini. Anyway, they don't like too much discussion in these threads. I wanted to say start looking at the Japanese ebay sellers, they have heaps for sale - look for these sellers. They have all brands - you have to keep an eye out for Chloe.
> brandstreet.tokyo
> japan_monoshare
> brand_jfa
> brand-depot-japan
> next-innovation-au
> brandoff


I've been browsing Ebay and have a few of those sellers saved, thank you! I found this medium dark brown paddington and wanted your thoughts on it, do you think it's a pretty good deal? There isn't a ton of corner wear which is what I am looking for most in these bags since some of the corners are pretty worn. What do you think about this bag overall? I am trying to decide between tan and dark brown for my first paddington.


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> I've been browsing Ebay and have a few of those sellers saved, thank you! I found this medium dark brown paddington and wanted your thoughts on it, do you think it's a pretty good deal? There isn't a ton of corner wear which is what I am looking for most in these bags since some of the corners are pretty worn. What do you think about this bag overall? I am trying to decide between tan and dark brown for my first paddington.


looks great - a very good colour actually.


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> looks great - a very good colour actually.


I bought it! I'll post pics when I receive it (:


----------



## EWS2020

Can you help me authentic this chloe? Thank you so much!


----------



## Roie55

elliawang said:


> Can you help me authentic this chloe? Thank you so much!


HI, I cant help with this style, not in my knowledge library. You'll need to use paid authentication.


----------



## EWS2020

Thank you!


Roie55 said:


> HI, I cant help with this style, not in my knowledge library. You'll need to use paid authentication.


----------



## ladynim

Hello everyone. I want to buy Chloe Faye bag, second hand. It has authenticity cards & tags. But I want to be sure before buying that it’s authentic. Do you have any ideas?There is boutique (beymen, they sell all brands) tag too, where it’s bought. But I want to be sure before buying. 


Item Name: Chloe Faye Bag 
Link:  








						Kol Çantası Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Kol Çantası
					

Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Kol Çantası modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %70 indirimli Kol Çantası markaları Dolap.com'da.




					link.dolap.com
				



Photos:


----------



## pmurray03

Roie55 said:


> I have never seen this before - it doesnt look like a Chloe design


Thank you for your help!


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> looks great - a very good colour actually.


Hi! I was looking at buying this on Ebay and was wondering your thoughts on the authenticity of this paddington were? Do you think it’s a good price if it’s auth?


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> Hi! I was looking at buying this on Ebay and was wondering your thoughts on the authenticity of this paddington were? Do you think it’s a good price if it’s auth?


looks genuine, also looks like a stain on the base, which would be ok for that price.


----------



## ladynim

Hello, do you have any idea of the faye bag I posted? I am still waiting to buy  I am not sure


----------



## Roie55

ladynim said:


> Hello everyone. I want to buy Chloe Faye bag, second hand. It has authenticity cards & tags. But I want to be sure before buying that it’s authentic. Do you have any ideas?There is boutique (beymen, they sell all brands) tag too, where it’s bought. But I want to be sure before buying.
> Item Name: Chloe Faye Bag
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kol Çantası Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Kol Çantası
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Kol Çantası modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %70 indirimli Kol Çantası markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.dolap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos:


There are not enough of the photos i need and the rest are dark and too far away. I need to see:
Chloe emboss on the front above the ring, inside on the pocket - both clear and close up, straight on.
The strap where it ends on the clasps - both sides
both sides of the magnetic clasp on the bag
date tag - more clear
side stitching on sides of the bag. 
Stitching along the back of the flap.


----------



## ladynim

Roie55 said:


> There are not enough of the photos i need and the rest are dark and too far away. I need to see:
> Chloe emboss on the front above the ring, inside on the pocket - both clear and close up, straight on.
> The strap where it ends on the clasps - both sides
> both sides of the magnetic clasp on the bag
> date tag - more clear
> side stitching on sides of the bag.
> Stitching along the back of the flap.



Thank you for your answer. I asked seller for more pictures. Maybe it’s fake , I can’t trust.  

More pics;


----------



## Roie55

ladynim said:


> Thank you for your answer. I asked seller for more pictures. Maybe it’s fake , I can’t trust.
> 
> More pics;


seller has only provided 1 clear shot of what i requested. Though not an obvious fake i will need to see what i requested. If you end up purchasing remember to get back to me with all the photos.
cheers


----------



## vplum

Hi there, I just purchased a 'Chloe' dress on an online marketplace and haven't transferred the money for it yet. I did some research on the seller and saw someone complaining that they were sold a counterfeit item in their feedback, so thought I would see what you guys think on this forum.


----------



## Roie55

vplum said:


> Hi there, I just purchased a 'Chloe' dress on an online marketplace and haven't transferred the money for it yet. I did some research on the seller and saw someone complaining that they were sold a counterfeit item in their feedback, so thought I would see what you guys think on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 5215618
> 
> View attachment 5215620
> 
> View attachment 5215622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215619


I would guess that is not a genuine Chloe dress, i have never seen them do satin??? Its just not Chloes aesthetic. This is a very cheap looking fast fashion item.


----------



## mster425

Hello! Can someone please help with this Chloe Marcie in nut from Fashionphile? I’m not sure when they changed the authenticity cards and hologram sticker but I thought it was after 2017. Thank you so much!


----------



## MmeCoco

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this Marcie? I have a few Chloe bags, but not never owned a Marcie, so would really appreciate some help!
Please let me know if you need more/different pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

mster425 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help with this Chloe Marcie in nut from Fashionphile? I’m not sure when they changed the authenticity cards and hologram sticker but I thought it was after 2017. Thank you so much!


Looks fine, it looks like it should have a shoulder strap?


----------



## Roie55

MmeCoco said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this Marcie? I have a few Chloe bags, but not never owned a Marcie, so would really appreciate some help!
> Please let me know if you need more/different pictures. Thanks!


looks good


----------



## jacico

Hi Ro! Would you mind taking a look at this for me? I sent the seller a message and she said she doesn’t have the authenticity card (are those still a thing?) Thank you so much ❤️









						chloe crossbody marcie - brown - medium- double zip closure- copper hardware  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for chloe crossbody marcie - brown - medium- double zip closure- copper hardware at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MmeCoco

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you so much!


----------



## tonton1993

Hi i was hoping y’all could let me know if this Chloe marcie is authentic before I purchase it from eBay! It has the eBay authenticity guarantee so it will be checked by their authenticators but I’ve heard mixed reviews about how good they are…so I wanted to be extra sure!
Item name:  Chloe Medium Marcie Cognac Leather 2- Way Satchel Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Here are the pics of the link doesn’t work


----------



## Roie55

tonton1993 said:


> Hi i was hoping y’all could let me know if this Chloe marcie is authentic before I purchase it from eBay! It has the eBay authenticity guarantee so it will be checked by their authenticators but I’ve heard mixed reviews about how good they are…so I wanted to be extra sure!
> Item name:  Chloe Medium Marcie Cognac Leather 2- Way Satchel Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Here are the pics of the link doesn’t work


I have had a quick glance as my G drive is unavailable and checking with my photo library is hard on the phone. but is ok SO FAR, just need to check further. I wanted to say its a lot to pay for a very worn marcie, there are newer ones for that price, or cheaper for that level of wear.


----------



## tonton1993

Roie55 said:


> I have had a quick glance as my G drive is unavailable and checking with my photo library is hard on the phone. but is ok SO FAR, just need to check further. I wanted to say its a lot to pay for a very worn marcie, there are newer ones for that price, or cheaper for that level of wear.


Ok thanks so much for the advice! Do you think this one is any better? And also authentic? 
Item name: Chloe Medium Marcie Cognac Leather 2- Way Satchel Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## Roie55

tonton1993 said:


> Ok thanks so much for the advice! Do you think this one is any better? And also authentic?
> Item name: Chloe Medium Marcie Cognac Leather 2- Way Satchel Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chloe-Medi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


I wont be able to fully check without my reference library - looks ok so far, can you ask for photos of the inside chloe emboss, the zipper tag, leather and the metal one, the strap clasp has chloe on it - need to see, and where the ring is attached on the flap - flip it over and pics of the 2 metal tab undersides.
If you scroll down that ebay page - ther are many bags for half that price.


----------



## mster425

Roie55 said:


> Looks fine, it looks like it should have a shoulder strap?



thank you so much! Ive just returned it as it had a very strong musty odor (which F did disclose, to their credit) but I really appreciate your work on this forum


----------



## mster425

Hello again! If this one is real, she is a keeper. Thrilled with the condition! If Rebag is a trusted seller, I apologize but I didn’t see it.
Listing: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-chloe-marcie-satchel-leather-medium1018442

My photos:


----------



## mster425

And a few more


----------



## Roie55

mster425 said:


> And a few more


looks good


----------



## mster425

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you!!!


----------



## mayfairdolly

Hi there tPF'ers....

I've just picked up a beautiful soft Marcie Saddle bag from a TKMaxx store in London which I was thrilled to find. However, I can't find the same bag on any sites. The colour is Smokey Brown and it looks a lot like the large Marcie Saddle bag cross-body but with a thicker strap that is more like that on the small Marcie saddle bag. I'm concerned that I've bought a genuine Chloe bag as I don't recognise it. 
I think it was manufactured at the beginning of 2019, and I'm wondering if it's a sample bag given that the inside of the Chloe hanging branded tag has the address "5-7 avenue Percier, 75008 Paris" which I believe is Chloe's HQ address in Paris, unless I'm mistaken. 

The leather is totally tdf, ..buttery soft and much better than my Marcie Medium tote which I have in Cashmere Grey.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'd just like to make sure I've bought a genuine bag. Happy to submit more pics if necessary. Sorry for any duplications of photo's.

The bag came with the authenticity paper cards and the Chloe branded dust bag too. And it was in a locked display case amongst the Gold Label bags/accessories so wasn't just hanging up. I hope it's the real deal and I'd like to know if anyone knows the model as well...

Thanks so much in advance!  x


----------



## willxmr

@Roie55, Hi love! I was looking at buying a Paddington in the mini size because I love the bigger size but sometimes want something a litter smaller. I came across this mini size paddington on Ebay and wanted to know your thoughts, do you think the price is good if it's authentic? Thank you (:


----------



## Roie55

mayfairdolly said:


> Hi there tPF'ers....
> 
> I've just picked up a beautiful soft Marcie Saddle bag from a TKMaxx store in London which I was thrilled to find. However, I can't find the same bag on any sites. The colour is Smokey Brown and it looks a lot like the large Marcie Saddle bag cross-body but with a thicker strap that is more like that on the small Marcie saddle bag. I'm concerned that I've bought a genuine Chloe bag as I don't recognise it.
> I think it was manufactured at the beginning of 2019, and I'm wondering if it's a sample bag given that the inside of the Chloe hanging branded tag has the address "5-7 avenue Percier, 75008 Paris" which I believe is Chloe's HQ address in Paris, unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> The leather is totally tdf, ..buttery soft and much better than my Marcie Medium tote which I have in Cashmere Grey.I'd jut like o make sure I've bought a genuine bag. Happy to submit more pics if necessary. Sorry for any duplications of photo's.
> 
> The bag came with the authenticity paper cards and the Chloe branded dust bag too. And it was in a locked display case amongst the Gold Label bags/accessories so wasn't just hanging up. I hope it's the real deal and I'd like to know if anyone knows the model as well...
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!  x


Bags from TK Maxx are fine - they would be authorised to sell there. You wouldnt find a sample bag in TK Maxx, they usually go to editors, staff, etc. Not 'for sale'. As far as the model goes. you already have it, its a Marcie saddle crossbody, looks like a large.


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> @Roie55, Hi love! I was looking at buying a Paddington in the mini size because I love the bigger size but sometimes want something a litter smaller. I came across this mini size paddington on Ebay and wanted to know your thoughts, do you think the price is good if it's authentic? Thank you (:


Its a good price, we used to call them baby paddy, not so much the mini. Bag looks good, its probably a whiskey, it was a popular colour with Chloe in those early years from 2005 onwards.


----------



## mayfairdolly

Thanks so much @Roie55 - this puts my mind at rest. I've been looking for a Marcie saddle bag for a while and I particularly like the thicker strapped version although I could only find it online for sale at MyTheresa and not anywhere else.

 x


----------



## lilmissmaureen

Hi and good morning!

I received this bag as a birthday gift recently and I wanted to ask if someone can help me authenticate this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack.  Thank you so much and please let me know if you need any further photos.  

Maureen


----------



## rhodesn

Hi I am trying to find an authentic Chloe paddington. Could you let me know about the below photos. Thanks


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> Its a good price, we used to call them baby paddy, not so much the mini. Bag looks good, its probably a whiskey, it was a popular colour with Chloe in those early years from 2005 onwards.


I totally forgot to respond and say thank you again, your knowledge is such a huge help!


----------



## Roie55

rhodesn said:


> Hi I am trying to find an authentic Chloe paddington. Could you let me know about the below photos. Thanks


looks good


----------



## Roie55

lilmissmaureen said:


> Hi and good morning!
> 
> I received this bag as a birthday gift recently and I wanted to ask if someone can help me authenticate this Chloe Faye Mini Backpack.  Thank you so much and please let me know if you need any further photos.
> Maureen


looks good


----------



## lilmissmaureen

Roie55 said:


> looks good



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your time and help.


----------



## rhodesn

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thanks Rosie, what I was concerned about was it doesn’t have Chloe made in Italy embossed in the inside leather. Would this make it a fake? Many thanks for your time.


----------



## Roie55

rhodesn said:


> Thanks Rosie, what I was concerned about was it doesn’t have Chloe made in Italy embossed in the inside leather. Would this make it a fake? Many thanks for your time.


you didnt show the photograph of the area but it will be here



and not Rosie


----------



## kiersten2792

Hello! 

I'm very much interested in these bags from Chloe. Can someone here please authenticate these styles for me? 

They're both being sold for reasonable prices here in my country. 

Thank you!


----------



## kiersten2792

Additional photos of the 2nd bag.
It's advertised as authentic on the listing (Chloe Everston)


----------



## Roie55

kiersten2792 said:


> Additional photos of the 2nd bag.
> It's advertised as authentic on the listing (Chloe Everston)


hi, i dont have knowledge on these styles to authenticate - you will need to go to paid authentication, please message authenticate4U on fb


----------



## calibali

Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium horseshoe crossbody bag
Seller Id: dygianna
Listing link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-...MI7Zf-4pGA9AIVs3xvBB2bkwTJEAQYASABEgKGlPD_BwE

This would be my first Chloe. If anyone can authenticate, would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## willxmr

@Roie55 Hi love! I just bought this baby Chloe P off of Poshmark & was wondering what your thoughts were authenticity wise? I impulse bought it and am just making sure it’s auth, the serial number is different than my other one so I was wondering what your knowledge and thoughts were? I just want to be sure before i confirm delivery if there is an authenticity issue to you. I attached photos, thank you so much!


----------



## willxmr

willxmr said:


> @Roie55 Hi love! I just bought this baby Chloe P off of Poshmark & was wondering what your thoughts were authenticity wise? I impulse bought it and am just making sure it’s auth, the serial number is different than my other one so I was wondering what your knowledge and thoughts were? I just want to be sure before i confirm delivery if there is an authenticity issue to you. I attached photos, thank you so much!


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> @Roie55 Hi love! I just bought this baby Chloe P off of Poshmark & was wondering what your thoughts were authenticity wise? I impulse bought it and am just making sure it’s auth, the serial number is different than my other one so I was wondering what your knowledge and thoughts were? I just want to be sure before i confirm delivery if there is an authenticity issue to you. I attached photos, thank you so much!


hi - can i please see the base of the padlock, the emboss on the padlock from the front, close, the engrave on the key, the engraving on the side buckles, it seems ok but i want to check - thanks


----------



## Roie55

calibali said:


> Item name: Chloe Marcie Medium horseshoe crossbody bag
> Seller Id: dygianna
> Listing link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-...MI7Zf-4pGA9AIVs3xvBB2bkwTJEAQYASABEgKGlPD_BwE
> 
> This would be my first Chloe. If anyone can authenticate, would really appreciate it. Thanks!


HI, are you able to get better close up photos. I need to see all the embossed areas again but straight and close - ie inside pocket, on the bag front flap. on the log strap buckle (the X) is engraved. I need to see the Date tag. The toggles up close and the front and back of that area. where the straps attach. - thanks


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> hi - can i please see the base of the padlock, the emboss on the padlock from the front, close, the engrave on the key, the engraving on the side buckles, it seems ok but i want to check - thanks


here are more photos, i was counting the stitches on the lock compared to the others online and was trying to see if that was a factor as well, i attached photos of the engraving on the buckles in multiple light to be able to see bettter. thank you for your knowledge and help once again!


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> here are more photos, i was counting the stitches on the lock compared to the others online and was trying to see if that was a factor as well, i attached photos of the engraving on the buckles in multiple light to be able to see bettter. thank you for your knowledge and help once again!


all looks good


----------



## Enitron

Hi. I have just purchased my first Chloe Drew bag in used condition and I am kind of worried regarding authenticity. Can you please help me out??
Your help will be greatly appreciated ♥


----------



## Enitron

Enitron said:


> Hi. I have just purchased my first Chloe Drew bag in used condition and I am kind of worried regarding authenticity. Can you please help me out??
> Your help will be greatly appreciated ♥
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244073
> View attachment 5244074
> View attachment 5244074
> View attachment 5244079
> View attachment 5244075
> View attachment 5244076
> View attachment 5244080
> View attachment 5244081
> View attachment 5244082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244078


Pleaseee someone can help me out here?


----------



## signorina89

_Hi there, first time poster but I've been reading purseforum since I was in college! I've wanted a Paraty for as long as I can remember, but I'm not sure if the one I bought from eBay is authentic. *I'll be sharing two black medium Paraty's *- one I bought from eBay and one I purchased from Yoogie's Closet as a backup (since I can return it if not authentic). I've read that Yoogies is a trusted consignment but the bag didn't feel as buttery and soft as I was expecting and "Chloe" stamp in front is not very pronounced.  I hope these photos are clear, let me know if you need more. I greatly appreciate your help!_

1) Here's the *eBay bag* (already purchased)
- very soft
- Chloe etching on the side hardware is non-serif which gave me pause
- the inward part of the handle hardware has screws

*Item Name (if you know it): *Black Chloe Paraty in Medium w/gold hardware
*Link (if available):* https://www.ebay.com/itm/1851201790...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Photos












*


----------



## signorina89

_Continuation from post above...thanks again for your help!_

2) Here's the *Yoogie's Closet bag* (already purchased)
- not as soft as the eBay one (but could be that it was used less?)
- Chloé etching on the side hardware is *serif* just like the Chloé logo
- the inward part of the handle hardware has *no screws 

Item Name (if you know it): *Black Chloe Paraty in Medium w/gold hardware (looks more coppery)
*Link (if available): *








						Chloe Black Leather Medium Paraty Bag
					

The Chloe Pebbled Leather Medium Paraty Bag is causing a huge buzz among fashionistas and has been seen on celebrities such as Katie Holmes and Rachel Zoe. This stylish bag with it's trim details and sleek shape features an ultra-roomy interior to hold all your girly essentials. The fabulous...




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				



*Photos*


----------



## Roie55

Enitron said:


> Pleaseee someone can help me out here?


looks good


----------



## Roie55

signorina89 said:


> _Hi there, first time poster but I've been reading purseforum since I was in college! I've wanted a Paraty for as long as I can remember, but I'm not sure if the one I bought from eBay is authentic. *I'll be sharing two black medium Paraty's *- one I bought from eBay and one I purchased from Yoogie's Closet as a backup (since I can return it if not authentic). I've read that Yoogies is a trusted consignment but the bag didn't feel as buttery and soft as I was expecting and "Chloe" stamp in front is not very pronounced.  I hope these photos are clear, let me know if you need more. I greatly appreciate your help!_
> 
> 1) Here's the *eBay bag* (already purchased)
> - very soft
> - Chloe etching on the side hardware is non-serif which gave me pause
> - the inward part of the handle hardware has screws
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Black Chloe Paraty in Medium w/gold hardware
> *Link (if available):* https://www.ebay.com/itm/185120179065?nma=true&si=pMsRXJgKddJQUYyfEu0BEtlAV44%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Photos
> View attachment 5244749
> View attachment 5244747
> *


i think its fake - its hard to see some details - what the date code say on that tag?? is that 01-06-53?? Also the Chloe tag is awful - cant see the emboss very well, but some of the details tell me fake.


----------



## Roie55

signorina89 said:


> _Continuation from post above...thanks again for your help!_
> 
> 2) Here's the *Yoogie's Closet bag* (already purchased)
> - not as soft as the eBay one (but could be that it was used less?)
> - Chloé etching on the side hardware is *serif* just like the Chloé logo
> - the inward part of the handle hardware has *no screws
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): *Black Chloe Paraty in Medium w/gold hardware (looks more coppery)
> *Link (if available): *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Black Leather Medium Paraty Bag
> 
> 
> The Chloe Pebbled Leather Medium Paraty Bag is causing a huge buzz among fashionistas and has been seen on celebrities such as Katie Holmes and Rachel Zoe. This stylish bag with it's trim details and sleek shape features an ultra-roomy interior to hold all your girly essentials. The fabulous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos*
> View attachment 5244770
> View attachment 5244767
> View attachment 5244769
> View attachment 5244763
> View attachment 5244762
> View attachment 5244764
> View attachment 5244764
> View attachment 5244765
> View attachment 5244766
> View attachment 5244768
> View attachment 5244761


Looks good. Personally I always trust Yoogies, have bought from them many times and don't recall any fakes slipping through their stock. So its very low or not happened yet. I have a more stiff paraty as well that's pre loved and i haven't used yet, Also another that i have used a lot and its very soft.


----------



## signorina89

Roie55 said:


> i think its fake - its hard to see some details - what the date code say on that tag?? is that 01-06-53?? Also the Chloe tag is awful - cant see the emboss very well, but some of the details tell me fake.



Hi there, thanks so much for taking a look! Yes, the code says 01-06-53 - I was not aware that these codes were dates. Bummer that it is a fake. Any thoughts on the second listing from Yoogie's?

Edit: just saw that you replied to the second one!


----------



## signorina89

Roie55 said:


> Looks good. Personally I always trust Yoogies, have bought from them many times and don't recall any fakes slipping through their stock. So its very low or not happened yet. I have a more stiff paraty as well that's pre loved and i haven't used yet, Also another that i have used a lot and its very soft.



Awesome, that is good to know. Also helpful to know that stiffness is expected for some. Again, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Roie55

signorina89 said:


> Hi there, thanks so much for taking a look! Yes, the code says 01-06-53 - I was not aware that these codes were dates. Bummer that it is a fake. Any thoughts on the second listing from Yoogie's?
> 
> Edit: just saw that you replied to the second one!


yes thats an often copied paddington date code


----------



## calibali

Item: Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller: ygandhi84
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1249920127...rentrq:00676db017d0a9f736b3e985ffff3776|iid:1

I haven’t been able to get all the requisite pics to definitively authenticate, but I was wondering if I might be on the right track by assuming that this exterior stamp looks a bit “off.” Seller claims it was purchased at Nordstrom’s and has the tag to back it up, but I just can’t shake a feeling. Thoughts?


----------



## Roie55

calibali said:


> Item: Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller: ygandhi84
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124992012740?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=777008&algo=PERSONAL.TOPIC&ao=1&asc=20201018205123&meid=dc293be1c77240d1a17e72220c895442&pid=101286&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=none&itm=124992012740&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&algv=WatchlistVariantWithMLR&brand=Chlo�&_trksid=p2380057.c101286.m47999&_trkparms=pageci:dbb7132c-40b1-11ec-95aa-2e08346c0a53|parentrq:00676db017d0a9f736b3e985ffff3776|iid:1
> 
> I haven’t been able to get all the requisite pics to definitively authenticate, but I was wondering if I might be on the right track by assuming that this exterior stamp looks a bit “off.” Seller claims it was purchased at Nordstrom’s and has the tag to back it up, but I just can’t shake a feeling. Thoughts?


sometimes i dont get sellers. there are 7 photos of the front flap and none are even clear shot of the emboss, but i need to check other areas anyway, the inside pocket and its stamp. The strap has a buckle the X and i need to see the engraving and any screws on it. also the back of it where the nobs are. I'm leaning towards real but would be good to see those areas.


----------



## calibali

Roie55 said:


> sometimes i dont get sellers. there are 7 photos of the front flap and none are even clear shot of the emboss, but i need to check other areas anyway, the inside pocket and its stamp. The strap has a buckle the X and i need to see the engraving and any screws on it. also the back of it where the nobs are. I'm leaning towards real but would be good to see those areas.


100% agree. I’ve been trying to get more pics of it but it’s tough. These are the two they sent of the hologram - they aren’t particularly clear just like the listing photos. Any thoughts on these? I’m half tempted to just buy it to take my own photos at this point lol.


----------



## Roie55

calibali said:


> 100% agree. I’ve been trying to get more pics of it but it’s tough. These are the two they sent of the hologram - they aren’t particularly clear just like the listing photos. Any thoughts on these? I’m half tempted to just buy it to take my own photos at this point lol.


See if you can ask her for what i requested - last request and we'll go from there. I am still leaning towards all good.


----------



## Enitron

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you very much


----------



## calibali

Roie55 said:


> See if you can ask her for what i requested - last request and we'll go from there. I am still leaning towards all good.


I asked for everything you wanted and this is what I got back. Just a reminder, this is for this listing:








						Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Women's  | eBay
					

Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Women's.



					www.ebay.com
				



Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Roie55

calibali said:


> I asked for everything you wanted and this is what I got back. Just a reminder, this is for this listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Women's  | eBay
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Women's.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!


looks good


----------



## kellybirkin12

Hi, if anyone is able help authenticate this 2000s era Chloe bag that would be much appreciated! I didn't buy any Chloe bags back in the 2000s so no clue what to look for. Thanks in advance!

*Item Name (if you know it):  Chloe bracelet evening bag 
Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/clutches/1401572751-chloe-bracelet-evening-bag
*Photos: see attached
Comments: *The 'Chloe' tag inside the bag (2nd photo) has curved letters at the bottom of the letters - I've never seen this before?!


----------



## Roie55

kellybirkin12 said:


> Hi, if anyone is able help authenticate this 2000s era Chloe bag that would be much appreciated! I didn't buy any Chloe bags back in the 2000s so no clue what to look for. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):  Chloe bracelet evening bag
> Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) https://www.vinted.co.uk/women/bags/clutches/1401572751-chloe-bracelet-evening-bag
> *Photos: see attached
> Comments: *The 'Chloe' tag inside the bag (2nd photo) has curved letters at the bottom of the letters - I've never seen this before?!
> View attachment 5252952


Is there a Chloe stamp on these?
I was never exposed to many of these so not across them, but my first thoughts are not genuine because of many small details, but as im not sure on different years its hard to be sure. I researched the zipper pulls and none looks like this one - which looks cheaply made. Also most did not use an inner heat emboss. The base has a centre seam which also does not look Chloe-like compared to others. I'm going to lean towards fake and if you have already purchased go to authenticate4U on fb and have them authenticate.

" *Comments: *The 'Chloe' tag inside the bag (2nd photo) has curved letters at the bottom of the letters - I've never seen this before?! " Oh you mean the serif on the Chloe stamp letters? i cant actually see from your photos so i cant say.


----------



## kellybirkin12

Thank you @Roie55!

I’ve attached a zoomed in photo of the Chloe stamp in the bag in case this helps - the bottom of the letters lols wavy/curved to me when all other chloe bags I’ve seen as flat serifs

also, I couldn’t see the Chloe engraving in the hardware bracelet loops of the bag so I think that’s probably another flag


----------



## Roie55

kellybirkin12 said:


> Thank you @Roie55!
> 
> I’ve attached a zoomed in photo of the Chloe stamp in the bag in case this helps - the bottom of the letters lols wavy/curved to me when all other chloe bags I’ve seen as flat serifs
> 
> also, I couldn’t see the Chloe engraving in the hardware bracelet loops of the bag so I think that’s probably another flag


still leaning towards fake


----------



## Dolly_Choupi

Hello, I'm new here, I read everything about Chloe's bag but I need your help  I bought this bag on Vinted France just with authenticity card. 
I saw very good replicas of this bag and now I'm worried  I didn't find any serial number in the bag. Chloe is embossed. 
Thank you.


----------



## Dolly_Choupi

Dolly_Choupi said:


> Hello, I'm new here, I read everything about Chloe's bag but I need your help  I bought this bag on Vinted France just with authenticity card.
> I saw very good replicas of this bag and now I'm worried  I didn't find any serial number in the bag. Chloe is embossed.
> Thank you.


Found a serial number


----------



## Roie55

Dolly_Choupi said:


> Found a serial number


Chloe doesnt have SN but manufacturing date codes, so they are not unique to a bag. Im not familar enough with this style so i'll have to say use a paid service. So far it looks ok to me but i dont have the full info in this one.


----------



## Dolly_Choupi

Roie55 said:


> Chloe doesnt have SN but manufacturing date codes, so they are not unique to a bag. Im not familar enough with this style so i'll have to say use a paid service. So far it looks ok to me but i dont have the full info in this one.


Hi ! Thank you. I contacted Authenticate4U yesterday I'm waiting for the final result. But so far they have me the same answer, it looks ok. I found the date code later and sent it after, they haven't seen the picture yet. Hope everything is ok ❤


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Bonjour bonjour ! 
devenez vous authentificateur ce Chloé Marcie nwt ? La vente terminée dans une heure je m'y prends vraiment très tard 

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Chloe-Marci...trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=710-127635 -2958-0

Je rejoint les captures d'écran. 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness




----------



## Vintage_chloe_lover

Hi, I'm absolutely in love.... Just received this beautiful vintage Preloved small paddy from designer exchange.... Would anyone know if this was a special edition ? It's black with silver hardware and a dark glossy lock ... It's in great nick ... So happy ☺️


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

La beauté au clair de lune said:


> View attachment 5267680
> View attachment 5267681
> View attachment 5267682
> 
> [/CITATION]


----------



## Roie55

HI, many of the important photos are not zoomed in enough. Anywhere that there is engraving or emboss i need to see clearly, in focus and hopefully straight on. The front flap, the inside pocket, the x shaped hardware has it on its side, the long strap has it on the parrot clasp. The leather zipper pull. The metal zipper pull. Generally it looks good so far but a close look at those areas will help.


----------



## Roie55

Vintage_chloe_lover said:


> Hi, I'm absolutely in love.... Just received this beautiful vintage Preloved small paddy from designer exchange.... Would anyone know if this was a special edition ? It's black with silver hardware and a dark glossy lock ... It's in great nick ... So happy ☺


link? image?


----------



## willxmr

@Roie55 Hi! I saw on another thread that you are familiar with Chloe Paraty’s as well, I just bought one for myself and I am pretty sure it’s authentic just by feeling it but wanted to get your opinion as well if you would be so kind to give me it. How many paraty’s do you still have?


----------



## mimika

I recently purchased a new Chloe bag online and the authenticity card that comes with the bag is blank. This is my first Chloe bag. Is that a unusual? Would it impact the resale value of the bag? Wondering if I should return the bag.... anyone has similar experience? Thanks


----------



## Roie55

willxmr said:


> @Roie55 Hi! I saw on another thread that you are familiar with Chloe Paraty’s as well, I just bought one for myself and I am pretty sure it’s authentic just by feeling it but wanted to get your opinion as well if you would be so kind to give me it. How many paraty’s do you still have?


HI, yes i have 4 now, 2 I bought in the last 18 months, 1 is a shopper, 2 regular and 1 small. Anyway, i need to see close ups of all the engravings and leather Chloe emboss. All close please, the 2 side HW, the inside on the pocket, the outside front and the long strap has it on the middle of the flat part, and the main zipper pull may have one too (i have forgotten) please take closer pics of the hardware around handle joinery.
Also where did you purchase?


----------



## willxmr

Roie55 said:


> HI, yes i have 4 now, 2 I bought in the last 18 months, 1 is a shopper, 2 regular and 1 small. Anyway, i need to see close ups of all the engravings and leather Chloe emboss. All close please, the 2 side HW, the inside on the pocket, the outside front and the long strap has it on the middle of the flat part, and the main zipper pull may have one too (i have forgotten) please take closer pics of the hardware around handle joinery.
> Also where did you purchase?


Thank you for your response! The strap itself does not have any Chloe engravings on it but I have attached a photo of the flat part of the strap, I wasn’t planning to use it because I added another strap i like better but it was a PAIN to get off because of the hardware holes never being stretched on the strap. I attached all other photos you asked for, let me know your thoughts!


----------



## willxmr

willxmr said:


> Thank you for your response! The strap itself does not have any Chloe engravings on it but I have attached a photo of the flat part of the strap, I wasn’t planning to use it because I added another strap i like better but it was a PAIN to get off because of the hardware holes never being stretched on the strap. I attached all other photos you asked for, let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Roie55

All looks good. For the strap i have a tip. Get a gold/bronze tone parrot clasp from hardware store, and attach the original strap to it, then its easy to add and remove anytime you like. Its very hard to get off your bag the first time - those holes are too small. But once its off you can add to these clasps. Plus it now swivels, which i thought was a pain in the original attachment.


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi! Help me please to autenticate  this bag


----------



## Roie55

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi! Help me please to autenticate  this bag


hi, you'll need to use paid authentication, I dont cover this style


----------



## arent

Hello everyone, I just bought this bag from a reseller on Poshmark and I'm doubting it's authenticity. Please help!

ETA: Chloe mini Faye backpack

Link: https://posh.mk/2B6HG05Tomb

Serial number:11-98-11-11


----------



## Roie55

arent said:


> Hello everyone, I just bought this bag from a reseller on Poshmark and I'm doubting it's authenticity. Please help!
> ETA: Chloe mini Faye backpack
> Link: https://posh.mk/2B6HG05Tomb
> Serial number:11-98-11-11


Hi, no this doesnt look right, bad fake. The quality is so bad, Chloe doesnt fall apart like this.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi,

Compliments of the Season! Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Marcie Bag with serial: 021156-27, Made in Italy.

Many thanks.


----------



## Roie55

AWAY until the 12th Jan


----------



## la_grrl

I bought this bag on Poshmark and am doubting authenticity. First problem is that the seller has deleted the listing. Thank you for your opinion!
Chloe Tess
Serial #04 18 70 65 7


----------



## Roie55

la_grrl said:


> I bought this bag on Poshmark and am doubting authenticity. First problem is that the seller has deleted the listing. Thank you for your opinion!
> Chloe Tess
> Serial #04 18 70 65 7


HI can you retake the date stamp and inside pocket emboss - i cant see anything useful in those pictures - thanks


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> 
> Compliments of the Season! Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Marcie Bag with serial: 021156-27, Made in Italy.
> 
> Many thanks.


shockingly bad condition!! how did anyone do this? Anyway looks fine, but poor girl - who did this to you - i would agree if you were going to dye


----------



## Roie55

Roie55 said:


> Hi, no this doesnt look right, bad fake. The quality is so bad, Chloe doesnt fall apart like this.


to add to my point Chloe doesnt fall apart like the bag i pointed out, most designer bags are well constructured so this doesnt happen at the edging. tell tale sign. Even the battered 2011 Marcie above doesnt have split edges.


----------



## la_grrl

Roie55 said:


> HI can you retake the date stamp and inside pocket emboss - i cant see anything useful in those pictures - thanks


I went ahead and sent it back. I actually got the seller to admit that it was fake, ha! Return approved. Thank you anyway!!


----------



## CardiffDevil

Item Name: Chloe Leather Vintage Paddington Bag
Item Number: 313828655258
Seller ID: chpatt-852
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Le...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Roie55

CardiffDevil said:


> Item Name: Chloe Leather Vintage Paddington Bag
> Item Number: 313828655258
> Seller ID: chpatt-852
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chloe-Le...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


Fake


----------



## atxlmj

Hi! I *think* this bag looks good, but I want to double check. I know the photos aren’t the best and I’m trying to get more, but they’re all I’ve got to go on at the moment. Thanks in advance for your time!


Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel in Tan


----------



## Roie55

atxlmj said:


> Hi! I *think* this bag looks good, but I want to double check. I know the photos aren’t the best and I’m trying to get more, but they’re all I’ve got to go on at the moment. Thanks in advance for your time!
> Item Name: Chloe Marcie Medium Satchel in Tan


hi i'll need more photos and also link to where you purchased, details where purchased. Photos of the Chloe tag on the photo, straight on, same with the emboss on the front flap, the engraving on the strap clasp, on the X, photos of under the flap where the ring attaches, the engraving on the zipper pull. thx


----------



## plsmindthe_gap

Hi,

It is my first time purchasing a second hand bag.  I wasn't sure how to check if the bag is real or fake.  Just want to make sure before I make the purchase. It is off a consignment store website - Modaselle.

*Item Name: *Chloe Caramel Calfskin Small Nile Bracelet Minaudiere Bag
*Link: *https://www.modaselle.com/chloe-caramel-calfskin-small-nile-bracelet-minaudiere-bag-ha05584/

I have requested for a photo of the hologram.  Should I ask for more photos?


----------



## trafalgargirl

Hello!

I just received a bag I purchased online. They seem to have described the colour wrong (they said a blue /grey), but it feels greener to me? I had my heart set on a dove grey. I am now worried I didn't get an authentic Chloe.

Item Name (if you know it): Marcie Medium
Link (if available): (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.ca/itm/175099983397?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Photos

This is my first post - I hope I did it all correctly! 

Pippa


----------



## atxlmj

Roie55 said:


> hi i'll need more photos and also link to where you purchased, details where purchased. Photos of the Chloe tag on the photo, straight on, same with the emboss on the front flap, the engraving on the strap clasp, on the X, photos of under the flap where the ring attaches, the engraving on the zipper pull. thx


Thank you so much for your quick reply! I haven’t purchased it yet, it’s from a seller on Facebook, so no link I can provide since it’s all via messenger. I was able to get these additional photos, I hope they’re what you meant, please let me know if more are necessary!


----------



## pearlpearl35

Hi.  I purchased this Chloe Paddington and these are my own photos.  Please let me know if any additional photos are needed and if it's authentic.  TIA


----------



## pearlpearl35

pearlpearl35 said:


> Hi.  I purchased this Chloe Paddington and these are my own photos.  Please let me know if any additional photos are needed and if it's authentic.  TIA


Here are some additional photos


----------



## Roie55

pearlpearl35 said:


> Here are some additional photos


Hi, can i see a photo inside the handle scoops - both sides pleas (all 4 scoops)


----------



## tjsokinky

Hi everyone, I purchased this bag from a private seller not know that this specific bag has been dupe. Can you help me authenticate please 

Chloe Nile Minaudiere bag

thank you


----------



## pearlpearl35

Roie55 said:


> Hi, can i see a photo inside the handle scoops - both sides pleas (all 4 scoops)


Hi Roie55.  Please let me know if closeups need to be taken of each handle. 

Front handles:







Rear Handles:


----------



## Roie55

pearlpearl35 said:


> Hi Roie55.  Please let me know if closeups need to be taken of each handle.


hi i need to see this clearer - into the scoop  - something looks wierd but i need to see it close up - all 4 please.


----------



## Roie55

plsmindthe_gap said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is my first time purchasing a second hand bag.  I wasn't sure how to check if the bag is real or fake.  Just want to make sure before I make the purchase. It is off a consignment store website - Modaselle.
> 
> *Item Name: *Chloe Caramel Calfskin Small Nile Bracelet Minaudiere Bag
> *Link: *https://www.modaselle.com/chloe-caramel-calfskin-small-nile-bracelet-minaudiere-bag-ha05584/
> 
> I have requested for a photo of the hologram.  Should I ask for more photos?


this looks fine - though its worth taking pictures of the strap so i can check them as well.


----------



## Roie55

atxlmj said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I haven’t purchased it yet, it’s from a seller on Facebook, so no link I can provide since it’s all via messenger. I was able to get these additional photos, I hope they’re what you meant, please let me know if more are necessary!


this looks fine


----------



## Roie55

tjsokinky said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased this bag from a private seller not know that this specific bag has been dupe. Can you help me authenticate please
> 
> Chloe Nile Minaudiere bag
> 
> thank you


HI - these photos are all too dark and none are close ups. please take in good light close ups of all embossing, engravings, buckles, joinery, metal details. see previous photos for guidance - the more details the better.


----------



## Roie55

trafalgargirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just received a bag I purchased online. They seem to have described the colour wrong (they said a blue /grey), but it feels greener to me? I had my heart set on a dove grey. I am now worried I didn't get an authentic Chloe.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Marcie Medium
> Link (if available): (please make sure link works) https://www.ebay.ca/itm/175099983397?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Photos
> 
> This is my first post - I hope I did it all correctly!
> 
> Pippa


HI - your Marcie looks fine. The listing shows it as very green so i'm not sure why you were expecting grey. They have described it badly. Its likely 'Cloudy Blue' which is still a bad description for this colour.


----------



## pearlpearl35

Hi. I took the bag outside and placed it on top of a cardboard box to protect it from a snow covered table to try to get better lighting.  Brrr it's freezing here in the US (17 degrees Fahrenheit which is about -8.33333 Celsius according to google). Even with two lamps on, the lighting was casting shadows on the bag indoors. Hopefully these photos are better. After I took the bag outside with the much brighter light, I noticed there's a wrinkle in each of the scoops.


----------



## tjsokinky

Roie55 said:


> HI - these photos are all too dark and none are close ups. please take in good light close ups of all embossing, engravings, buckles, joinery, metal details. see previous photos for guidance - the more details the better.


Here are some photos, let me know if you need to see other parts


----------



## tjsokinky

tjsokinky said:


> Here are some photos, let me know if you need to see other parts


@Roie55


----------



## plsmindthe_gap

Roie55 said:


> this looks fine - though its worth taking pictures of the strap so i can check them as well.


@Roie55, Thank you so much for your reply!

I have requested for more photos for the strap and hardware as attached!


----------



## trafalgargirl

Roie55 said:


> HI - your Marcie looks fine. The listing shows it as very green so i'm not sure why you were expecting grey. They have described it badly. Its likely 'Cloudy Blue' which is still a bad description for this colour.
> 
> View attachment 5315531


Thank you so much! Very appreciated! Now I have to try and find a matching wallet!


----------



## Roie55

plsmindthe_gap said:


> @Roie55, Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> I have requested for more photos for the strap and hardware as attached!


hi - I just noticed i havent seen the back yet?


----------



## plsmindthe_gap

Roie55 said:


> hi - I just noticed i havent seen the back yet?



Hi @Roie55, This is the only photo I have of the back.


----------



## VioletRosie

Hello, 

Please check this Chloe Paraty, 

Name:  Authentic Chloe Paraty Large Leather Bag in Colour Beige/Cognac  
Seller:  aphili23 
Number:  193905709207 
URL: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/193905709207?hash=item2d25ae5097:g:75AAAOSw1qtgMSF3


----------



## Roie55

plsmindthe_gap said:


> Hi @Roie55, This is the only photo I have of the back.


all looks good


----------



## plsmindthe_gap

Roie55 said:


> all looks good


@Roie55  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## pearlpearl35

pearlpearl35 said:


> Hi. I took the bag outside and placed it on top of a cardboard box to protect it from a snow covered table to try to get better lighting.  Brrr it's freezing here in the US (17 degrees Fahrenheit which is about -8.33333 Celsius according to google). Even with two lamps on, the lighting was casting shadows on the bag indoors. Hopefully these photos are better. After I took the bag outside with the much brighter light, I noticed there's a wrinkle in each of the scoops.
> 
> View attachment 5316220
> 
> View attachment 5316215
> View attachment 5316218
> View attachment 5316214


Sorry the bottom photo isn't as clear.  I had a hard time trying to hold my phone steady while taking the pics.  Each scoop had a wrinkle or slight fold in them.


----------



## tjsokinky

Roie55 said:


> HI - these photos are all too dark and none are close ups. please take



hi @Roie55, here’s a more close up pictures. Appreciate the help


----------



## Roie55

pearlpearl35 said:


> Sorry the bottom photo isn't as clear.  I had a hard time trying to hold my phone steady while taking the pics.  Each scoop had a wrinkle or slight fold in them.


i have sent you a DM on what i am after


----------



## Roie55

pearlpearl35 said:


> Sorry the bottom photo isn't as clear.  I had a hard time trying to hold my phone steady while taking the pics.  Each scoop had a wrinkle or slight fold in them.


for the viewers - this one is real


----------



## Roie55

tjsokinky said:


> hi @Roie55, here’s a more close up pictures. Appreciate the help


HI can you provide a picture of the date stamp tag, it will be hidden in a pocket somewhere. Also the inside pocket has a embossed Chloe - pls send as well. Last one is a photo of the underside of the flap
thanks


----------



## Tina-M

Hello,
I don't have a bag for authentication now. I would just like to ask if is possible for small Drew bag in grey/beige color to have a dark brown interior? Does it mean it's a fake? I saw dark brown interior just twice (both fake bags).
Thank you.


----------



## Roie55

Tina-M said:


> Hello,
> I don't have a bag for authentication now. I would just like to ask if is possible for small Drew bag in grey/beige color to have a dark brown interior? Does it mean it's a fake? I saw dark brown interior just twice (both fake bags).
> Thank you.


Generally light, but i havent seen all the Drew's out there - there might always be an anomaly.


----------



## Lucky_Wilbury

Hello! This is my first time buying a pair of Chloe shoes. I tried them on a few weeks ago in Neiman Marcus and purchased a pair off poshmark. They arrived today and I have concerns about the authenticity, they don't feel right to me but it may just be in my head from buying second hand. I'm not sure what specific areas I need photos of but I can take more if needed. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Roie55

Lucky_Wilbury said:


> Hello! This is my first time buying a pair of Chloe shoes. I tried them on a few weeks ago in Neiman Marcus and purchased a pair off poshmark. They arrived today and I have concerns about the authenticity, they don't feel right to me but it may just be in my head from buying second hand. I'm not sure what specific areas I need photos of but I can take more if needed. Thank you for any help.


i cant help with shoes


----------



## Lucky_Wilbury

Roie55 said:


> i cant help with shoes



Ok thank you anyway


----------



## Tina-M

Roie55 said:


> Generally light, but i havent seen all the Drew's out there - there might always be an anomaly.


Thank you!  I just noticed another red flag (clasp chain is slightly different as on other Drews) so I think that one bag is not authentic.


----------



## Hadn04

Hello,

Can you please check the following handbag? Thank you very much for your help!


Name: Chloe Drew
URL: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-bandouliere/1456890053-mini-sac-drew-chloe-rose-et-marron


----------



## blivlien

Hello,

Can someone take a look at this bag for me please? I'd really appreciate it. 

Item name: Genuine Chloé Smoked Red Calfskin Round Mini Marcie Crossbody Bag
Item number: 115191838238
Seller id:p.k.banana
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115191838238

Also it doesn't look like the colour smoked red to me (well that latest version advertised on the Chloe site), but when I look it up there seem to be lots of variations of the colour. Anyone know if this is smoked red or something else please?

Thanks


----------



## Roie55

Hadn04 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please check the following handbag? Thank you very much for your help!
> Name: Chloe Drew
> URL: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-bandouliere/1456890053-mini-sac-drew-chloe-rose-et-marron


Hi. please re-take photos in a daylight setting, all straight on no angles. Close up of any screws, chloe emboss, engravings. the chain, the lock, back of the lock, the date code inside. thank you


----------



## Roie55

blivlien said:


> Hello,
> Can someone take a look at this bag for me please? I'd really appreciate it.
> Item name: Genuine Chloé Smoked Red Calfskin Round Mini Marcie Crossbody Bag
> Item number: 115191838238
> Seller id:p.k.banana
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115191838238
> Also it doesn't look like the colour smoked red to me (well that latest version advertised on the Chloe site), but when I look it up there seem to be lots of variations of the colour. Anyone know if this is smoked red or something else please?
> Thanks


Hi, this is a 2014 Marcie so the colour does seem right to that series. There are no red flags but a closer inspection would be good if you end up getting this bag.


----------



## blivlien

Roie55 said:


> Hi, this is a 2014 Marcie so the colour does seem right to that series. There are no red flags but a closer inspection would be good if you end up getting this bag.



Thanks a lot and will do!


----------



## Hadn04

Roie55 said:


> Hi. please re-take photos in a daylight setting, all straight on no angles. Close up of any screws, chloe emboss, engravings. the chain, the lock, back of the lock, the date code inside. thank you


Thanks a lot for your answer! Unfortunately the seller does not want to send more photos, so I won’t be able to share more. But thank you for taking the time to take a look at it


----------



## Roie55

Hadn04 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please check the following handbag? Thank you very much for your help!
> Name: Chloe Drew
> URL: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-bandouliere/1456890053-mini-sac-drew-chloe-rose-et-marron


There are a couple of details that make me sure its fake. Hard to see from the pictures but i have compared to as many photos as possible to be sure.


----------



## Hadn04

Roie55 said:


> There are a couple of details that make me sure its fake. Hard to see from the pictures but i have compared to as many photos as possible to be sure.


No regrets then, and that explains why the seller does not want to send more photos. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## kristyne

I bought this bag from Thredup.  It says they authenticate all their merchandise but when I received the bag it, I can't tell if this is real.  I don't think it is.  It is an older bag I think.

This the original listing.

Chloé 100% Leather Solid Black Leather Shoulder Bag One Size - 81% off | thredUP 

And attached are pics of the bag


----------



## jkd

Hello! I would love if you could authenticate this Chloé Milo please? I can provide additional images if necessary. Thank you!

Item Name: Chloé Milo
Item Number: 185129945654
Seller ID: kyounokura-japan
Link:








						CHLOE   Tote Bag Logo motif Calf  | eBay
					

Shoulder Bag. In that case you need to afford the custom duties. or originla box becausethey are second handed ones. we will do that as possible as we can. The unit may be the Japanese standard if the unit is not written clearly.



					www.ebay.com
				





View attachment 5335651


----------



## Roie55

kristyne said:


> I bought this bag from Thredup.  It says they authenticate all their merchandise but when I received the bag it, I can't tell if this is real.  I don't think it is.  It is an older bag I think.
> This the original listing.
> Chloé 100% Leather Solid Black Leather Shoulder Bag One Size - 81% off | thredUP
> And attached are pics of the bag


hi, i dont think this is a Chloe style, some details on here that dont look right, and i dont recognise it. I cant open the link either.


----------



## Rithi

Dear authenticators,

It would be great if you authenticate Chloé backpack for me.

Dust bag and cards did not come with this bag.


more images click here
Thank you


----------



## Roie55

i have sent a request to view the images in the google drive. I need to see the ring area under the flap. The back of the bag. The sides where the strap attaches and a close up of the strap where the clasp is.


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> i have sent a request to view the images in the google drive. I need to see the ring area under the flap. The back of the bag. The sides where the strap attaches and a close up of the strap where the clasp is.


Hi Roie55,

I have uploaded further images in the drive.  cilck

thank you


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Hi Roie55,
> I have uploaded further images in the drive.  cilck
> thank you


Hi, looks good, 2017 date


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> Hi, looks good, 2017 date


Thank you very much


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> Hi, looks good, 2017 date



Hi Roie55,

Sorry for bothering you again.
May I ask more info? When I compared my Chloé Faye and Nile which have same serial number from 2017. 

I have question and wonder that Chloé stamp as “C” in the front is different.

I am a very newbie   It would be great if you could clarify and share your opinion to enhance my Chloé knowledge.

I also attached my previous posts and images here.
Faye backpack
Nile


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Hi Roie55,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you again.
> May I ask more info? When I compared my Chloé Faye and Nile which have same serial number from 2017.
> 
> I have question and wonder that Chloé stamp as “C” in the front is different.
> 
> I am a very newbie   It would be great if you could clarify and share your opinion to enhance my Chloé knowledge.
> 
> I also attached my previous posts and images here.
> Faye backpack
> Nile
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338239
> View attachment 5338240
> View attachment 5338241


Hi
The Chloe stamps are fine on each - over the years and even in the same season they vary. The heat emboss can vary from different leathers and not a reason for it not being genuine. The SN tag is actually a date/season tag, so the same bags in a year and season will have the same stamp. they also indicate manufacturing location.


----------



## blivlien

Hello,

Is there anything that screams out either of these are fake before I ask for more photos from the sellers please?

Item name: Chloe Drew Calfskin & Suede Leather Cross-body Bag With Chain Strap - DARK RED
Item number: 255405044174
Seller id: emmaszone
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255405044174?hash=item3b7753b1ce:g:GAEAAOSwKlNiGPfy

Item name: Chloe Drew Mini leather shoulder burgundy women's bag
Item number:265507508528
Seller id: gammazat_hn
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26550750...Ojrync0QqVe7HD7P|clp:2334524|tkp:BFBM_qiV_edf


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Roie55

blivlien said:


> Hello,
> Is there anything that screams out either of these are fake before I ask for more photos from the sellers please?
> Item name: Chloe Drew Calfskin & Suede Leather Cross-body Bag With Chain Strap - DARK RED
> Item number: 255405044174
> Seller id: emmaszone
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255405044174?hash=item3b7753b1ce:g:GAEAAOSwKlNiGPfy
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew Mini leather shoulder burgundy women's bag
> Item number:265507508528
> Seller id: gammazat_hn
> Link:
> Thanks for your help!


Hi

Item name: Chloe Drew Calfskin & Suede Leather Cross-body Bag With Chain Strap - DARK RED
Item number: 255405044174  
*:: This one not sure - i would be asking for heaps more photos but first ask why the gold embossed "Chloe Made in Italy' is no longer there. i can see it in the suede but where is the gold leaf? did someone scratch it out? Otherwise loads of photos would be needed, better light, in focus etc, the ones in the listing are not useable.*

Item name: Chloe Drew Mini leather shoulder burgundy women's bag *:: I think this one is fake from what i can see*
Item number:265507508528


----------



## blivlien

Super, thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I'll ask for more photos and see if I get them for the first listing 


Roie55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew Calfskin & Suede Leather Cross-body Bag With Chain Strap - DARK RED
> Item number: 255405044174
> *:: This one not sure - i would be asking for heaps more photos but first ask why the gold embossed "Chloe Made in Italy' is no longer there. i can see it in the suede but where is the gold leaf? did someone scratch it out? Otherwise loads of photos would be needed, better light, in focus etc, the ones in the listing are not useable.*
> 
> Item name: Chloe Drew Mini leather shoulder burgundy women's bag *:: I think this one is fake from what i can see*
> Item number:265507508528



Super, thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I'll ask for more photos and see if I get them for the first listing


----------



## sedeleon

Good morning! I recently purchased this from RueLaLa and am now concerned that it could be inauthentic. My biggest concerns are 1) the letters are starting to peel off part of the handle after only having owned it for about 3 weeks (and minimal use), and 2) the authenticity card contains no serial number (as shown in photos). Thoughts? I plan to reach out to RueLaLa but wanted to run it by here first since everyone seems so knowledgeable! I have also seen a handful of reports now indicating that people have been sold fake designer bags on RueLaLa which is another concern of mine. Thought I was purchasing from a reputable company  Thank you in advance!

*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Large Woody Tote Bag
Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) No link
*Photos (attached)*


----------



## Roie55

sedeleon said:


> Good morning! I recently purchased this from RueLaLa and am now concerned that it could be inauthentic. My biggest concerns are 1) the letters are starting to peel off part of the handle after only having owned it for about 3 weeks (and minimal use), and 2) the authenticity card contains no serial number (as shown in photos). Thoughts? I plan to reach out to RueLaLa but wanted to run it by here first since everyone seems so knowledgeable! I have also seen a handful of reports now indicating that people have been sold fake designer bags on RueLaLa which is another concern of mine. Thought I was purchasing from a reputable company  Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Large Woody Tote Bag
> Link (if available):* (please make sure link works) No link
> *Photos (attached)*


HI, i cant help with the Woody tote, i don't have the knowledge. But when googling RueLaLa I saw their reviews are really bad. Really awful actually.


----------



## Mlee89

Hi there! Can you please help authenticate this Chloe Marcie?
I also found some flaws such as the doubled up stitching on the back and a notch on the leather on the handle. Appreciate everyone's thoughts on this!


----------



## Mlee89

More pics


----------



## blivlien

blivlien said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone take a look at this bag for me please? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Item name: Genuine Chloé Smoked Red Calfskin Round Mini Marcie Crossbody Bag
> Item number: 115191838238
> Seller id:p.k.banana
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/115191838238
> 
> Also it doesn't look like the colour smoked red to me (well that latest version advertised on the Chloe site), but when I look it up there seem to be lots of variations of the colour. Anyone know if this is smoked red or something else please?
> 
> Thanks





Roie55 said:


> Hi, this is a 2014 Marcie so the colour does seem right to that series. There are no red flags but a closer inspection would be good if you end up getting this bag.



Hi again!

I received the bag and have taken a few more photos. Does it look ok? It looks like it's plaid red rather than smoked red from the tags too. Any idea what year this colour was released?

Thanks


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> Hi
> The Chloe stamps are fine on each - over the years and even in the same season they vary. The heat emboss can vary from different leathers and not a reason for it not being genuine. The SN tag is actually a date/season tag, so the same bags in a year and season will have the same stamp. they also indicate manufacturing location.



thank you very much


----------



## cristimsr

Hi!

Can you please authenticate this Chloé Marcie Mini bag? Thank you. 









						Chloé Mini Marcie Bag  | eBay
					

Chloé Mini Marcie Bag.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jkd

jkd said:


> Hello! I would love if you could authenticate this Chloé Milo please? I can provide additional images if necessary. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloé Milo
> Item Number: 185129945654
> Seller ID: kyounokura-japan
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHLOE   Tote Bag Logo motif Calf  | eBay
> 
> 
> Shoulder Bag. In that case you need to afford the custom duties. or originla box becausethey are second handed ones. we will do that as possible as we can. The unit may be the Japanese standard if the unit is not written clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335650
> View attachment 5335651
> View attachment 5335652
> View attachment 5335653
> View attachment 5335654
> View attachment 5335655
> View attachment 5335656
> View attachment 5335657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335661


Hi there! I would love if you could authenticate this bag (already purchased!) please. Thank you!


----------



## Miramar168

Has anyone seen this bag before?






						Chloé Straw and Leather Front Flap Shoulder Bag | EBTH
					

A uniquely curated, carefully authenticated and ever-changing assortment of uncommon art, jewelry, fashion accessories, collectibles, antiques & more. Find unreal value with everything starting at $1.




					www.ebth.com


----------



## Roie55

Mlee89 said:


> More pics


sorry a few more pics, the engraving on the parrot claps on the strap ends, the screws on the "tassel" nobby things.
under the flap where the ring and the tassel is attached.


----------



## Roie55

blivlien said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I received the bag and have taken a few more photos. Does it look ok? It looks like it's plaid red rather than smoked red from the tags too. Any idea what year this colour was released?
> 
> Thanks


HI, im surprised they didnt list it as Plaid red, i dont know what year the colour was released - sorry. Bag is fine though


----------



## Roie55

jkd said:


> Hi there! I would love if you could authenticate this bag (already purchased!) please. Thank you!


Hi, i dont have this model in my notes but i'll do my best - will get back to you.


----------



## Roie55

Miramar168 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé Straw and Leather Front Flap Shoulder Bag | EBTH
> 
> 
> A uniquely curated, carefully authenticated and ever-changing assortment of uncommon art, jewelry, fashion accessories, collectibles, antiques & more. Find unreal value with everything starting at $1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebth.com


I have never seen this model before and i could be wrong but i dont think its a Chloe line. Anyone else seen it before?


----------



## patip123

Dear authenticators,

It would be great if you could authenticate this Chloé Lexa for me.
ID Card was missing. Thank you!


----------



## missha515

Hello all. I am new to this forum and recently purchased a pre-owned Chloe Nile bag. It did not come with an authentication card and it is missing the hologram. The serial number also has eight numbers instead of six. The serial number tag also seems to be sewn on in a higher position on this specific bag versus pictures I’ve seen for other nile bags. The bag is also not as structured as I thought it would be. Can you please help authenticate? Please see attached for all my photos

purchased from:https://posh.mk/N8J14NqGeob


----------



## Roie55

cristimsr said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Chloé Marcie Mini bag? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé Mini Marcie Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Chloé Mini Marcie Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


HI, its not enough photos to know yet, no red flags, would either need sellers to provide more photos of the usual areas, or if you buy attach photos when received.


----------



## Roie55

patip123 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> It would be great if you could authenticate this Chloé Lexa for me.
> ID Card was missing. Thank you!


HI Is this your photos or sellers? Not enough to go on, there is also a short handle strap missing. I would need photos close up of all the detailed areas, embossing, straps, strap ends, pockets, clasp


----------



## Roie55

missha515 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this forum and recently purchased a pre-owned Chloe Nile bag. It did not come with an authentication card and it is missing the hologram. The serial number also has eight numbers instead of six. The serial number tag also seems to be sewn on in a higher position on this specific bag versus pictures I’ve seen for other nile bags. The bag is also not as structured as I thought it would be. Can you please help authenticate? Please see attached for all my photos
> purchased from:https://posh.mk/N8J14NqGeob


Hi, i will need more photos, close ups and in focus for all of these, end clasp on straps, both sides, the extender part of long strap, the bracelet details - those rings, the engraved chloe disc, the inside pocket emboss right side up,  the sides, base, anywhere you see screws. thanks


----------



## Roie55

jkd said:


> Hi there! I would love if you could authenticate this bag (already purchased!) please. Thank you!


There are no red flags, but its also not one i know. But i'd say you're fairly safe - the Japanese sellers have super strict laws on buying or selling fakes and all sellers are registered with a government? police body i think. So this one would be fine.


----------



## Mlee89

Roie55 said:


> sorry a few more pics, the engraving on the parrot claps on the strap ends, the screws on the "tassel" nobby things.
> under the flap where the ring and the tassel is attached.


Hopefully this shows what you're looking for! Thank you so much!


----------



## patip123

Roie55 said:


> HI Is this your photos or sellers? Not enough to go on, there is also a short handle strap missing. I would need photos close up of all the detailed areas, embossing, straps, strap ends, pockets, clasp


Hey, i just took some more photos. I hope this helps. Thank you! 
(I have to split the upload of the photos, so here is Part 1.)


----------



## patip123

patip123 said:


> Hey, i just took some more photos. I hope this helps. Thank you!
> (I have to split the upload of the photos, so here is Part 1.)


Part 2


----------



## patip123

patip123 said:


> Part 2


Part 3


----------



## patip123

patip123 said:


> Part 3


And Part 4


----------



## jkd

Roie55 said:


> There are no red flags, but its also not one i know. But i'd say you're fairly safe - the Japanese sellers have super strict laws on buying or selling fakes and all sellers are registered with a government? police body i think. So this one would be fine.



Fantastic, thank you very much!


----------



## Polita

Witaj, czy możesz uwierzytelnić poniższą Chloe Marcie Zip Crossbody 
Thank you very much


----------



## Polita

Hi!
Can you please authenticate this Chloé
Thank you very much


----------



## cristimsr

Roie55 said:


> HI, its not enough photos to know yet, no red flags, would either need sellers to provide more photos of the usual areas, or if you buy attach photos when received.



Hi! The seller sent me these photos. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## blivlien

Roie55 said:


> HI, im surprised they didnt list it as Plaid red, i dont know what year the colour was released - sorry. Bag is fine though



Thank you


----------



## Sammi12

Hi everyone!  I'm new here and  I've come across a Chloé Paddington on Vinted but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not.

I've attached the sellers pics and the listing can be found here on Vinted. Thanks


----------



## Roie55

Sammi12 said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new here and  I've come across a Chloé Paddington on Vinted but I'm not sure if it's authentic or not.
> 
> I've attached the sellers pics and the listing can be found here on Vinted. Thanks


This one is fake


----------



## Sammi12

Roie55 said:


> This one is fake


Thanks Roie55! I had a feeling it might be but thought I'd check just in case


----------



## Mlee89

Mlee89 said:


> Hopefully this shows what you're looking for! Thank you so much!


@Roie55 please let me know if you'd like to see more pics!


----------



## kristeenms

Hi @Roie55 can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile? You’re the only authenticator i can see online that specialised with Chloe It got an Entrupy Cert but when i google the same model, it says it should have a hologram sticker AND a leather tab with serial. This one doesnt have a hologram with it  Thank You!


----------



## Marbs1307

Hi  
Would someone help me with authenticating this bag? It doesn’t have a hologram sticker


----------



## Marbs1307

Part 2


----------



## Roie55

Mlee89 said:


> @Roie55 please let me know if you'd like to see more pics!





kristeenms said:


> Hi @Roie55 can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile? You’re the only authenticator i can see online that specialised with Chloe It got an Entrupy Cert but when i google the same model, it says it should have a hologram sticker AND a leather tab with serial. This one doesnt have a hologram with it  Thank You!





Marbs1307 said:


> Hi
> Would someone help me with authenticating this bag? It doesn’t have a hologram sticker



Hi, I just wanted to advise i had Covid and haven't gotten to these yet. pls advise if i don't need to check any.
thanks


----------



## kristeenms

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to advise i had Covid and haven't gotten to these yet. pls advise if i don't need to check any.
> thanks



Hi! I hope youre okay!  Yes please, if you can help me with the authentication of the Chloe Nile, it would be great!


----------



## Mlee89

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to advise i had Covid and haven't gotten to these yet. pls advise if i don't need to check any.
> thanks


Oh dear! I hope you are now on the mend! Yes please if you can help with the authentication of the Marcie I posted that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your generosity with your time.


----------



## Roie55

Polita said:


> Hi!
> Can you please authenticate this Chloé
> Thank you very much


HI, there isnt enough close up photos of all the hardware, both side strap joins, buckle if there is one, the chloe embossed on the flap front, the toggles, the inside pocket emboss.


----------



## Roie55

cristimsr said:


> Hi! The seller sent me these photos. Thank you so much for your help!


Still not adequate photos, i cant see the details im after


----------



## Roie55

Mlee89 said:


> More pics


hi this one is fine, i previously forgot to mention, the stitching overlap at the base is present in all these satchel marcies. Its where the base is joined to the back or front. the lather is pinched and stitched. You'll notice its the postion of the seam join from the base.


----------



## Roie55

kristeenms said:


> Hi @Roie55 can you please help me authenticate this Chloe Nile? You’re the only authenticator i can see online that specialised with Chloe It got an Entrupy Cert but when i google the same model, it says it should have a hologram sticker AND a leather tab with serial. This one doesnt have a hologram with it  Thank You!


Can i see the Chloe on the front flap close up please, also your hadn is hiding the other side of the bracelet so i cant see details. I need so see both sides of the bracelet close, the shapes, the screws, also the part joining it to the bag. As a 2017 bag the holgram could have fallen off. It would have been on the other side of the date tag.


----------



## Roie55

Marbs1307 said:


> Hi
> Would someone help me with authenticating this bag? It doesn’t have a hologram sticker


hi, i'll need need the photo'd retaken, Anywhere "Chloe is stamped needs to be clear, close, straight on. I need to see all hardware same, clear close, straight on, incl any screws. I need to see the leather tabs, the toggles, under the flap, the back or front with the hand flopped down so i can see the 2 flat rivets on each side - their alignment across the bag.
thx

edit - i'll recommend you get paid authentication. Its got enough correct features but some areas leaving questions and im puzzled. I cant say either way. I don't have photos of any 2009 bags - my stuff starts from 2010. I just cant be sure.


----------



## Mlee89

Roie55 said:


> hi this one is fine, i previously forgot to mention, the stitching overlap at the base is present in all these satchel marcies. Its where the base is joined to the back or front. the lather is pinched and stitched. You'll notice its the postion of the seam join from the base.


Thank you so much! Would you know the name of the actual colour? It's kind of like a brownish green.


----------



## sophieso

Hi Roie

I would love your help on authenticating some chloe drew bags. Most of them are selling for less than 400 usd so I am worried if they are too good to be true.

1. 
*Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
Item Number: nil
Seller ID:@Luxoria_hk
Link: Chloe mini drew bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*

2. 
*Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
Item Number: nil
Seller ID: *@ah_ty
*Link:* Chloe Mini Drew Bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell

3. 
*Item Name: Chloe drew in pink, small size
Item Number: nil
Seller ID: *@heidii123
*Link: *Chloe drew in pink, small size 9成新, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell (more photos attached)

4. 
*Item Name:* Chloe drew
*Item Number: nil
Seller ID: *@sellingtoo
*Link: *Chloe drew, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell (I know this one has really limited photos provided but the seller isn't really responsive on messages)

5. 
*Item Name:* Chloe Drew medium size
*Item Number: nil
Seller ID: *@emilie2111
*Link:* Chloe Drew medium size, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell

Attached are some photos the seller sent me for the 3rd listing. This is my first time buying a bag so I hope there would be some good deals in the pre-loved market. Thank you so so much for your help. It really means a lot to me. Wish you all the best for your health and hope you could get well soon from covid.


----------



## sophieso

sophieso said:


> Hi Roie
> 
> I would love your help on authenticating some chloe drew bags. Most of them are selling for less than 400 usd so I am worried if they are too good to be true.
> 
> 1.
> *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
> Item Number: nil
> Seller ID:@Luxoria_hk
> Link: Chloe mini drew bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*
> 
> 2.
> *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
> Item Number: nil
> Seller ID: *@ah_ty
> *Link:* Chloe Mini Drew Bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell
> 
> 3.
> *Item Name: Chloe drew in pink, small size
> Item Number: nil
> Seller ID: *@heidii123
> *Link: *Chloe drew in pink, small size 9成新, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell (more photos attached)
> 
> 4.
> *Item Name:* Chloe drew
> *Item Number: nil
> Seller ID: *@sellingtoo
> *Link: *Chloe drew, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell (I know this one has really limited photos provided but the seller isn't really responsive on messages)
> 
> 5.
> *Item Name:* Chloe Drew medium size
> *Item Number: nil
> Seller ID: *@emilie2111
> *Link:* Chloe Drew medium size, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell
> 
> Attached are some photos the seller sent me for the 3rd listing. This is my first time buying a bag so I hope there would be some good deals in the pre-loved market. Thank you so so much for your help. It really means a lot to me. Wish you all the best for your health and hope you could get well soon from covid.



Hi Roie

Sorry that I would like to update my post yesterday (since I have found an also seemingly good offer today (#2 and #6 in this post)). Please look at this updated post and ignore the old one. I understand these are quite a lot of items so it's totally understandable if you are not available go through all of them, just one or two and I would be really pleased as well! Also please lemme know if the links are not working.

1. *Item Name: Chloe drew in pink, small size
Seller ID: *@heidii123
*Link: **Chloe drew in pink, small size 9成新, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell* (more photos attached below)

2. *Item Name:* *Chloe nile bag
Seller ID: *@2021jen
*Link: Chloe nile bag, Women's Fashion, Bags & Wallets, Cross-body Bags on Carousell*

3. *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
Seller ID:*@Luxoria_hk
*Link: Chloe mini drew bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*

4. *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
Seller ID: *@ah_ty
*Link:* *Chloe Mini Drew Bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*

(the below ones are not that important since one has really limited photos and one should have compelling evidence already)
5. *Item Name:* Chloe drew
*Seller ID: *@sellingtoo
*Link: **Chloe drew, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*

6. *Item Name:* Chloe Mini Marcie saddle bag (Chloe 粉色經典款手袋/斜背包)
*Seller ID: *@saxxon
*Link: Chloe 粉色經典款手袋/斜背包, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*

Attached are some photos the seller sent me for the 1st listing. Thank you so so much for your help. It really means a lot to me. Wish you all the best for your health.


----------



## Bichette

So I inherited this Chloe Marcie that is supposed to be authentic, but now I have major doubts because 1- the whipstitch on the handles looks "opposite" when you put the two handles together (when put together, they go in reverse direction, creating a contrast between the two handles), and then the thread color on the front detail is two different colors. It has the hologram, a stamp, blank cardboard authenticity card like my other Chloes. But now I'm concerned. Help!


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi @Roie55, hope all is well!  When you get a chance, please authenticate this Chloe Paddington.  And if you know the color name, please let me know.  TIA!


----------



## thebattagirl

Chloe Paddington #2


----------



## cristimsr

Roie55 said:


> Still not adequate photos, i cant see the details im after



Hello Rose! I hope you are feeling better. I am including additional photos. Let me know please! Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

cristimsr said:


> Hello Rose! I hope you are feeling better. I am including additional photos. Let me know please! Thank you!


can you quote your original listing so all the photos are together please - thanks


----------



## cristimsr

Roie55 said:


> HI, its not enough photos to know yet, no red flags, would either need sellers to provide more photos of the usual areas, or if you buy attach photos when received.



I bought it and it arrived yesterday. Im not computer saavy so not sure how to send you the original


cristimsr said:


> Hi! The seller sent me these photos. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5351061
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351062
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351065


These were the additional photos provided by the seller. I bought it and it arrived yesterday. Im not computer saavy but since the original listing was from ebay Im not longer able to get those pictures. I can take additional pictures if needed.


----------



## cristimsr

Roie55 said:


> HI, its not enough photos to know yet, no red flags, would either need sellers to provide more photos of the usual areas, or if you buy attach photos when received.


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Hi @Roie55, hope all is well!  When you get a chance, please authenticate this Chloe Paddington.  And if you know the color name, please let me know.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363456
> View attachment 5363457
> View attachment 5363458


Are these 3 photos of the same side buckle?


----------



## thebattagirl

The 1st 2 pics are the same (right) side buckle, the 3rd is the opposite side (left) buckle.
I mistakenly uploaded 2 pics of the same buckle.  Sorry for the confusion.



Roie55 said:


> Are these 3 photos of the same side buckle?


----------



## Roie55

thebattagirl said:


> Chloe Paddington #2


This paddy looks fine. I'm pretty sure the colour is called Rosewood, but i'm getting it confirmed, i'll get back to you.


----------



## thebattagirl

Ok, great!  Thanks so much for taking the time to review.
PS..I saw that you have/had Covid  I hope you're feeling better and for a speedy recovery 



Roie55 said:


> This paddy looks fine. I'm pretty sure the colour is called Rosewood, but i'm getting it confirmed, i'll get back to you.


----------



## Roie55

cristimsr said:


> Hello Rose! I hope you are feeling better. I am including additional photos. Let me know please! Thank you!


can i see the inside pocket where chloe is stamped, and the 'made in ", both close & clear, straight on. Make sure to quote your previous photos so i can see them all together. I also need to see the date tag again - its too unclear.
thx


----------



## Roie55

Bichette said:


> So I inherited this Chloe Marcie that is supposed to be authentic, but now I have major doubts because 1- the whipstitch on the handles looks "opposite" when you put the two handles together (when put together, they go in reverse direction, creating a contrast between the two handles), and then the thread color on the front detail is two different colors. It has the hologram, a stamp, blank cardboard authenticity card like my other Chloes. But now I'm concerned. Help!


The handles are meant to look as you have described, i dont have enough photos (clear) to authenticate. Please attach them right side up. I need hard ware, close up, look for engraving and screws. so both sides generally. the toggles on the flap - screws. The metal squares on the flap - both sides. The leather tag on the zip - has an emboss. thank you. please remember to quote your original post when resubmitting.


----------



## Roie55

Mlee89 said:


> Thank you so much! Would you know the name of the actual colour? It's kind of like a brownish green.


hi - the photos make me think it grey or cashmere grey, i dont see green or brown. Does daylight outside photos look any different?


----------



## Roie55

sophieso said:


> Hi Roie
> 
> Sorry that I would like to update my post yesterday (since I have found an also seemingly good offer today (#2 and #6 in this post)). Please look at this updated post and ignore the old one. I understand these are quite a lot of items so it's totally understandable if you are not available go through all of them, just one or two and I would be really pleased as well! Also please lemme know if the links are not working.
> 
> 1. *Item Name: Chloe drew in pink, small size
> Seller ID: *@heidii123
> *Link: **Chloe drew in pink, small size 9成新, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell* (more photos attached below)
> 
> 2. *Item Name:* *Chloe nile bag
> Seller ID: *@2021jen
> *Link: Chloe nile bag, Women's Fashion, Bags & Wallets, Cross-body Bags on Carousell*
> 
> 3. *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
> Seller ID:*@Luxoria_hk
> *Link: Chloe mini drew bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*
> 
> 4. *Item Name: Chloe mini drew bag
> Seller ID: *@ah_ty
> *Link:* *Chloe Mini Drew Bag, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*
> 
> (the below ones are not that important since one has really limited photos and one should have compelling evidence already)
> 5. *Item Name:* Chloe drew
> *Seller ID: *@sellingtoo
> *Link: **Chloe drew, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*
> 
> 6. *Item Name:* Chloe Mini Marcie saddle bag (Chloe 粉色經典款手袋/斜背包)
> *Seller ID: *@saxxon
> *Link: Chloe 粉色經典款手袋/斜背包, Luxury, Bags & Wallets on Carousell*
> 
> Attached are some photos the seller sent me for the 1st listing. Thank you so so much for your help. It really means a lot to me. Wish you all the best for your health.


hi, there is not enough photos for each listing. They all need to send extra photos of all embossing, all engraving, all hardware - on the strap clasps, on the bag clasps. All need better close up clear photos of inside, date codes, pocket embossing.


----------



## bellaandbert

Seller; naotoshop
Chloe Marcie brown
eBay item number:
353969233396
Chloe Marcie
Hello, please would you be good enough to look at the above bag I have just purchased today on Ebay, from Japan. The serial number is identical in format to another Chloe Marcie that another seller is selling, in nut brown, image attached. It even seems as if the font is heavier in the same areas, as if they were both printed at the same time! I only saw this after purchasing my bag today and I am of course now very worried. Your expert advice would be so much appreciated. Thank you for your time.





https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353979965191


----------



## patip123

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to advise i had Covid and haven't gotten to these yet. pls advise if i don't need to check any.
> thanks


Hi Roie55,
I hope you are ok! Could you please take a look at the Photos of the Chloé Lexa i posted (Page 431) as i would still need some help with the authentification. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

bellaandbert said:


> Seller; naotoshop
> Chloe Marcie brown
> eBay item number:
> 353969233396
> Chloe Marcie
> Hello, please would you be good enough to look at the above bag I have just purchased today on Ebay, from Japan. The serial number is identical in format to another Chloe Marcie that another seller is selling, in nut brown, image attached. It even seems as if the font is heavier in the same areas, as if they were both printed at the same time! I only saw this after purchasing my bag today and I am of course now very worried. Your expert advice would be so much appreciated. Thank you for your time.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353979965191


HI, the tag is a date, season and location of manufacturing. So many bags will have the same tags. Can you attach the inside chloe emboss, the front flap emboss and the hardware under the flap. The zipper pull inside the bag and the leather tab zipper pull. There are no red flags but just to check. Please quote your post when reattaching photos so all is together. thx


----------



## Roie55

patip123 said:


> Hi Roie55,
> I hope you are ok! Could you please take a look at the Photos of the Chloé Lexa i posted (Page 431) as i would still need some help with the authentification. Thank you!


hi, sorry i missed that one - looks fine.


----------



## bellaandbert

Roie55 said:


> HI, the tag is a date, season and location of manufacturing. So many bags will have the same tags. Can you attach the inside chloe emboss, the front flap emboss and the hardware under the flap. The zipper pull inside the bag and the leather tab zipper pull. There are no red flags but just to check. Please quote your post when reattaching photos so all is together. thx


Thank you so much for your time. I don't have the bag here yet, so it may be a week or two before I can send the other pictures, but you have reassured me for now at least  Thank you again x


----------



## patip123

Roie55 said:


> hi, sorry i missed that one - looks fine.


Thank you so much


----------



## Marbs1307

Roie55 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to advise i had Covid and haven't gotten to these yet. pls advise if i don't need to check any.
> thanks


Oh no! I hope you’re feeling better now. You can get around to mine whenever you get a chance. No rush. Thank you.


----------



## Marbs1307

Marbs1307 said:


> Oh no! I hope you’re feeling better now. You can get around to mine whenever you get a chance. No rush. Thank you.


Oh you can see my imagines on pages 431 and 432. Post 6465 and 6466. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Bichette

Roie55 said:


> The handles are meant to look as you have described, i dont have enough photos (clear) to authenticate. Please attach them right side up. I need hard ware, close up, look for engraving and screws. so both sides generally. the toggles on the flap - screws. The metal squares on the flap - both sides. The leather tag on the zip - has an emboss. thank you. please remember to quote your original post when resubmitting.


Thank you! I ended up not keeping it, but many many thanks.


----------



## Roie55

Marbs1307 said:


> Oh you can see my imagines on pages 431 and 432. Post 6465 and 6466. Thanks again!!!!



I had replied



Roie55 said:


> hi, i'll need need the photo'd retaken, Anywhere "Chloe is stamped needs to be clear, close, straight on. I need to see all hardware same, clear close, straight on, incl any screws. I need to see the leather tabs, the toggles, under the flap, the back or front with the hand flopped down so i can see the 2 flat rivets on each side - their alignment across the bag.
> thx
> 
> edit - i'll recommend you get paid authentication. Its got enough correct features but some areas leaving questions and im puzzled. I cant say either way. I don't have photos of any 2009 bags - my stuff starts from 2010. I just cant be sure.


----------



## missha515

Roie55 said:


> Hi, i will need more photos, close ups and in focus for all of these, end clasp on straps, both sides, the extender part of long strap, the bracelet details - those rings, the engraved chloe disc, the inside pocket emboss right side up,  the sides, base, anywhere you see screws. thanks



sorry just saw your response. Here are additional photos, please let me know if you need more. It also concerns me that the screw for the bracelet is already coming off after a month of use.Thank you so much, I will keep an eye out for your reply.


----------



## Roie55

missha515 said:


> sorry just saw your response. Here are additional photos, please let me know if you need more. It also concerns me that the screw for the bracelet is already coming off after a month of use.Thank you so much, I will keep an eye out for your reply.


HI Just asking that everyone quotes their previous message so i can see the photos all together, also what has happened to the join - is it broken? It looks very damaged.



this is how it should be


----------



## missha515

missha515 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this forum and recently purchased a pre-owned Chloe Nile bag. It did not come with an authentication card and it is missing the hologram. The serial number also has eight numbers instead of six. The serial number tag also seems to be sewn on in a higher position on this specific bag versus pictures I’ve seen for other nile bags. The bag is also not as structured as I thought it would be. Can you please help authenticate? Please see attached for all my photos
> 
> purchased from:https://posh.mk/N8J14NqGeob
> 
> View attachment 5346954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346962


Here are additional photos that were requested. The screw for the bracelet portion is already becoming undone, which seems concerning:


----------



## Roie55

missha515 said:


> Here are additional photos that were requested. The screw for the bracelet portion is already becoming undone, which seems concerning:


If you were wanting opinions on whether to purchase i would say not a good idea. That handle needs repairing - you cant carry it by the bracelet. Was that issue disclosed by the seller?? I'd still return, unless the bag spa near you is not expensive. I imagine its a pricey repair.


----------



## missha515

Roie55 said:


> If you were wanting opinions on whether to purchase i would say not a good idea. That handle needs repairing - you cant carry it by the bracelet. Was that issue disclosed by the seller?? I'd still return, unless the bag spa near you is not expensive. I imagine its a pricey repair.


unfortunately I already purchased it and the bracelet broke soon after. I just wanted an opinion on whether this appears to be authentic? I might get it authenticated by a third party even though it was authenticated by posh mark already.


----------



## Roie55

missha515 said:


> unfortunately I already purchased it and the bracelet broke soon after. I just wanted an opinion on whether this appears to be authentic? I might get it authenticated by a third party even though it was authenticated by posh mark already.


ok i'll take a look later - still working. But i advise take it to a cobbler or bag repair for a quote.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi,

Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Faye bag. Thank you always!


----------



## Mlee89

Roie55 said:


> hi - the photos make me think it grey or cashmere grey, i dont see green or brown. Does daylight outside photos look any different?


Here's what it looks like in daylight. Kind of moss green-ish?


----------



## chai44

Hi, I purchased a mini Marcie and would like to know if it's definitely authentic. The seller listed it as authentic with an authenticity card from Keeks. It has the hologram tag and serial number leather tag as well. This is my first Chloe purchase and I just want to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## chai44

Bump


----------



## Roie55

Mlee89 said:


> Here's what it looks like in daylight. Kind of moss green-ish?


I think its called Olive (green)


----------



## missha515

Roie55 said:


> ok i'll take a look later - still working. But i advise take it to a cobbler or bag repair for a quote.


Hi @Roie55 I was wondering if you had a chance to look at my bag? Thank you so much!


----------



## Roie55

missha515 said:


> Here are additional photos that were requested. The screw for the bracelet portion is already becoming undone, which seems concerning:


I would recommend getting paid authentication - there are areas im not able to make a judgement on - they are just wierd. You need another set of eyes on this.


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Faye bag. Thank you always!


Also not sure - i think it could be fake, i dont have enough of the small faye images to compare with - you need to use paid authentication.


----------



## Roie55

chai44 said:


> Hi, I purchased a mini Marcie and would like to know if it's definitely authentic. The seller listed it as authentic with an authenticity card from Keeks. It has the hologram tag and serial number leather tag as well. This is my first Chloe purchase and I just want to make sure it's the real thing. Thank you in advance for your help!


this is fine


----------



## mirta139

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this Chloe bag?
Chloe Paraty
Bought on Vestiaire Collective 
Seller id @shurbum9126104
Reference 21999776
Link: https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...o-paraty-chloe-de-cuero-marron-21999776.shtml
Thank you in advance, it’s my fist Chloe bag and may fist second hand.


----------



## mirta139

Sorry I forgot to post fotos‍


----------



## Roie55

mirta139 said:


> Hi, can you help me to authenticate this Chloe bag?
> Chloe Paraty
> Bought on Vestiaire Collective
> Seller id @shurbum9126104
> Reference 21999776
> Link: https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...o-paraty-chloe-de-cuero-marron-21999776.shtml
> Thank you in advance, it’s my fist Chloe bag and may fist second hand.


hi, are these your photos attached? if so i will actually need closer ones, i cant see the details i need, please see previous posts for how close. there is engraving on the strap clasps i need, emboss on the strap middle, on the leather zip pulls, inside the bag and the front of the bag, the sides have engraving i need to see and the handle hardware i need to see both sides as there is a screw on one side.

i need to see them up close and straight on. as i cant zoom it these either. please post back - thank you.


----------



## mirta139

Roie55 said:


> hi, are these your photos attached? if so i will actually need closer ones, i cant see the details i need, please see previous posts for how close. there is engraving on the strap clasps i need, emboss on the strap middle, on the leather zip pulls, inside the bag and the front of the bag, the sides have engraving i need to see and the handle hardware i need to see both sides as there is a screw on one side.
> 
> i need to see them up close and straight on. as i cant zoom it these either. please post back - thank you.


Thanks Roie55, the photos are from the seller, the bag was sent yesterday. When the bag arrives I’ll take Moro photos of the details you need. 
thank yo so much!


----------



## dalenas

Hi Authenticators!
I am hoping to get two bags looked at that are Chloe bags.
Thank you!!!

*Item Name:  *Chloe Mini Faye Day Bag Gold Metallic Grained Leather 
*Item Number:  *203917865066 
*Seller ID:  *carose29 
*Link: *








						Chloe Mini Faye Day Bag Gold Metallic Grained Leather RRP$2600  | eBay
					

If I am being really picky there are a couple of very minor scratches to the leather underside of the flap opening - but only if i'm really looking - very minor! The signature Chloe gold and silver hardware is clean and shiny with only minor signs of wear/scratches.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




*Item Name:  * Authentic Chloe Faye Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Grey Preloved 
*Item Number:  * 164657441512 
*Seller ID:  * jinau92 
*Link: *








						Authentic Chloe Faye Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Grey Preloved  | eBay
					

Colour: Grey. Hardware Color: Gold Tone. Material: Leather.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## bellaandbert

bellaandbert said:


> Seller; naotoshop
> Chloe Marcie brown
> eBay item number:
> 353969233396
> Chloe Marcie
> Hello, please would you be good enough to look at the above bag I have just purchased today on Ebay, from Japan. The serial number is identical in format to another Chloe Marcie that another seller is selling, in nut brown, image attached. It even seems as if the font is heavier in the same areas, as if they were both printed at the same time! I only saw this after purchasing my bag today and I am of course now very worried. Your expert advice would be so much appreciated. Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 5367800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367803
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353979965191


Hello, thank you for your reply. The bag has just arrived, so I have taken the additional photos. One of the little screws in the plate just under the flap, has sunk in at a funny angle, but the other one is on correctly I assume. I await your opinion. Thank you very much


----------



## bellaandbert

bellaandbert said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply. The bag has just arrived, so I have taken the additional photos. One of the little screws in the plate just under the flap, has sunk in at a funny angle, but the other one is on correctly I assume. I await your opinion. Thank you very much


I forgot to attach these with the hologram ( there are no care cards etc with it). Thanks again.


----------



## bellaandbert

bellaandbert said:


> I forgot to attach these with the hologram ( there are no care cards etc with it). Thanks again.


Oh and sorry I forgot to ask, is the colour brown or Maple leaf would you say ? Thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Roie55  Reposting with the proper pictures. Boy, is this bag huge! I didn't think to ask for measurements before purchasing and I thought the bag was going to be smaller. But it measures at 47 cm (18.5 in) across the bottom. Thank you in advance!

*Item Name:* Chloe Paraty
*Item Number: *n/a
*Seller ID: *n/a
*Link:* here (sorry, not in English)


Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Whisper89

Hi,
Was the Marcie shoulder bag ever made with studs like this?
I have asked the seller for more photos.
Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

dalenas said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> I am hoping to get two bags looked at that are Chloe bags.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> *Item Name:  *Chloe Mini Faye Day Bag Gold Metallic Grained Leather *- this ones fine - Ro
> 
> Item Name:  * Authentic Chloe Faye Medium Leather Shoulder Bag Grey Preloved *- just not enough photos and none are close up*


----------



## Roie55

bellaandbert said:


> Oh and sorry I forgot to ask, is the colour brown or Maple leaf would you say ? Thank you


This ones fine - 2011 is the only year i could find with actual screws in the handle X hardware - so its consistent. It might be in other years but i just needed to confirm for the 2011.  The colour is Whiskey.


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Roie55  Reposting with the proper pictures. Boy, is this bag huge! I didn't think to ask for measurements before purchasing and I thought the bag was going to be smaller. But it measures at 47 cm (18.5 in) across the bottom. Thank you in advance!
> *Item Name:* Chloe Paraty
> *Item Number: *n/a
> *Seller ID: *n/a
> *Link:* here (sorry, not in English)


oh it is big ! i have never seen the large IRL. but the style is really good. Can you take a photo of the heat stamp in the middle of the long strap (it might or might not be there - old straps were rounded, the later ones had a flat area in the middle. I also need a photo of the chloe emboss on the front of the bag, its near the lower rolled area. A close up of the engraving on the 2 sides - the turnlock. And can i see both sides of the oval hardware on the handles and the part where its attached to the bag. No red flags but i want to check.
You asked me in the other thread about colour - its an olive green.


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi,
> Was the Marcie shoulder bag ever made with studs like this?
> I have asked the seller for more photos.
> Thanks!


I found another dated 2015, so there was a run, but maybe only that year/season or not many runs.


----------



## bellaandbert

Roie55 said:


> This ones fine - 2011 is the only year i could find with actual screws in the handle X hardware - so its consistent. It might be in other years but i just needed to confirm for the 2011.  The colour is Whiskey.


Thank you so much for your time, it's my first ever Chloe, so I am thrilled it is genuine and thank you for confirming the colour as well


----------



## Roie55

bellaandbert said:


> Thank you so much for your time, it's my first ever Chloe, so I am thrilled it is genuine and thank you for confirming the colour as well


Whiskey is an often used colour from Chloe since the Edith (love my Whiskey Edith ),its in all their styles. So sometimes its called brown or Tan but its a distinct rich yummy colour.


----------



## bellaandbert

Roie55 said:


> Whiskey is an often used colour from Chloe since the Edith (love my Whiskey Edith ),its in all their styles. So sometimes its called brown or Tan but its a distinct rich yummy colour.


I agree, I LOVE the colour. Thank you again - I think I could easily become obsessed with Chloe bags now


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> oh it is big ! i have never seen the large IRL. but the style is really good. Can you take a photo of the heat stamp in the middle of the long strap (it might or might not be there - old straps were rounded, the later ones had a flat area in the middle. I also need a photo of the chloe emboss on the front of the bag, its near the lower rolled area. A close up of the engraving on the 2 sides - the turnlock. And can i see both sides of the oval hardware on the handles and the part where its attached to the bag. No red flags but i want to check.
> You asked me in the other thread about colour - its an olive green.


I checked the strap, no embossing there. It's a rolled strap indeed, no flat parts. No embossing on the front of the bag either. I checked Yoogi's, and it seems that the earlier Paraty models didn't have the embossing on the front? This one is from 2008.
Hope the closeups are close up enough! TIA!


----------



## Whisper89

Roie55 said:


> I found another dated 2015, so there was a run, but maybe only that year/season or not many runs.


Thank you!
I asked the seller for photos of the hologram and serial number labels and they replied saying it was difficult to take photos of the labels inside the inner pocket, but sent a picture of the hologram sticker on the back of the Chloe authenticity card. The sticker has Chloe and the code B3QMZN on it. Do you think this sounds legit? They say they are the original owner.


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Thank you!
> I asked the seller for photos of the hologram and serial number labels and they replied saying it was difficult to take photos of the labels inside the inner pocket, but sent a picture of the hologram sticker on the back of the Chloe authenticity card. The sticker has Chloe and the code B3QMZN on it. Do you think this sounds legit? They say they are the original owner.


I cant make any calls without seeing clear photos of all areas of the bag as in previous posts.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi,

Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Bag. I am not familiar with the style, if you could help with the name also.
Thanks always!


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> I checked the strap, no embossing there. It's a rolled strap indeed, no flat parts. No embossing on the front of the bag either. I checked Yoogi's, and it seems that the earlier Paraty models didn't have the embossing on the front? This one is from 2008.
> Hope the closeups are close up enough! TIA!


Apologies for any delays, this is good


----------



## Roie55

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> Grateful if you could help check below Chloe Bag. I am not familiar with the style, if you could help with the name also.
> Thanks always!


Hi, i cant find this style in any of my notes, maybe its a See by Chloe? but i cant with this one sorry, try paid authentication


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> Apologies for any delays, this is good


No problem! Thank you so much, Roie55


----------



## dalenas

Hi there!
I am hoping to get the two faye bags authenticated. Thank you!!

*Item Name: * CHLOE' FAYE SUEDE / LEATHER SHOULDER BAG 
*Item Number: * 224941562081 
*Seller ID: * valvais 
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224941562081?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Item Name: * Authentic Chloe Medium Faye Top Handle Bag
*Item Number: *  363817521802 
*Seller ID: * wintersummer122 
*Link: *








						Authentic Chloe Medium Faye Top Handle Bag   | eBay
					

[Accessories] Dust bag only. Inside Condition. Outside Condition. [Material] Leather in ash blue. [Edges/Corners] Very good condition. [Edges] Very good condition. [Country of Origin] Italy. [Loose threads] None.



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Roie55

dalenas said:


> Hi there!
> I am hoping to get the two faye bags authenticated. Thank you!!
> 
> *Item Name: * CHLOE' FAYE SUEDE / LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> *Item Number: * 224941562081
> *Seller ID: * valvais
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/224941562081?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> *Item Name: * Authentic Chloe Medium Faye Top Handle Bag
> *Item Number: *  363817521802
> *Seller ID: * wintersummer122
> *Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Chloe Medium Faye Top Handle Bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> [Accessories] Dust bag only. Inside Condition. Outside Condition. [Material] Leather in ash blue. [Edges/Corners] Very good condition. [Edges] Very good condition. [Country of Origin] Italy. [Loose threads] None.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


hi, neither seller has provided decent photos. Page 429, posts 6421& 6423 shows you what im after. 
So needing all embossing straight on, close and in focus. Date tag for both - the black one i cant see it properly. The clasps for straps attaching and the ending of leather on them - both sides. Inside the bag if missing, Under the flap and again inside where the flap magnet joins - i need to see. The stitching on the back  of bag, close up. thanks


----------



## kitty23

Hi all! I just got this Chloé Edith medium on TRR. What do you think?


----------



## Roie55

kitty23 said:


> Hi all! I just got this Chloé Edith medium on TRR. What do you think?


this ones good


----------



## Roie55

Noticeboard notice:: I'll be away this Sunday to Wednesday  at a work conference  no, there will be work im sure of it.


----------



## kitty23

Roie55 said:


> this ones good


Thank you!!


----------



## saucemant99

Hi @Roie55 ! Hope you’re well! 

I won this Chloe Paddington on eBay. Seller assured it’s authentic and provided a picture of the serial number found inside.

What do you think of the bag?
I was concerned about the colour of the Chloe plate on the inside- is it the right colour? 
I see the zipper is silver which I believe is correct.


----------



## Roie55

saucemant99 said:


> Hi @Roie55 ! Hope you’re well!
> 
> I won this Chloe Paddington on eBay. Seller assured it’s authentic and provided a picture of the serial number found inside.
> 
> What do you think of the bag?
> I was concerned about the colour of the Chloe plate on the inside- is it the right colour?
> I see the zipper is silver which I believe is correct.
> View attachment 5400360


Lindas stuff is pretty reliable, i have bought from them, but just provide your own photos when you receive the bag - as all sellers photos were not useable


----------



## saucemant99

Roie55 said:


> Lindas stuff is pretty reliable, i have bought from them, but just provide your own photos when you receive the bag - as all sellers photos were not useable


Sorry about that @Roie55 !! Just received the bag this week. Let me know what you think. Purchased it for $125USD w/ free shipping which I thought was a great price. Thanks so much


----------



## Roie55

saucemant99 said:


> Sorry about that @Roie55 !! Just received the bag this week. Let me know what you think. Purchased it for $125USD w/ free shipping which I thought was a great price. Thanks so much


this is good


----------



## saucemant99

@Roie55 Thank you!!


----------



## mandaluv1119

Hi @Roie55 !

I'm hoping you can authenticate this bag for me. I'm not concerned - everything seems to be as it should be - but you can never be too sure! I saw the real deal in person last week and everything checks out: the color's right, the leather is soft and smooshy and smells good, overall quality is perfect, and it came impeccably packaged with everything I'd expect to be included. 

Item name: Marcie Medium Saddle Bag - Cashmere Grey
Seller: Gilt













These stickers were on the box it came in. The orange sticker matches the code on the holo sticker inside the bag. (The box was also clearly made in Italy - there's a recycling stamp on the bottom and something written in Italian.) 





I didn't include photos of the hardware because there are no markings on them. I can take photos if necessary. The hardware seems to be the right shape, metal color, and weight. The hanging tab/tassel hardware and the strap buckle arrived with paper covering them.


----------



## Roie55

mandaluv1119 said:


> Hi @Roie55 !
> 
> I'm hoping you can authenticate this bag for me. I'm not concerned - everything seems to be as it should be - but you can never be too sure! I saw the real deal in person last week and everything checks out: the color's right, the leather is soft and smooshy and smells good, overall quality is perfect, and it came impeccably packaged with everything I'd expect to be included.
> 
> Item name: Marcie Medium Saddle Bag - Cashmere Grey
> Seller: Gilt
> 
> These stickers were on the box it came in. The orange sticker matches the code on the holo sticker inside the bag. (The box was also clearly made in Italy - there's a recycling stamp on the bottom and something written in Italian.)
> 
> I didn't include photos of the hardware because there are no markings on them. I can take photos if necessary. The hardware seems to be the right shape, metal color, and weight. The hanging tab/tassel hardware and the strap buckle arrived with paper covering them.


Hi - Please include link if there is one where purchased. I also need to see all hardware regardless, incl the toggles base and their screws, and under the flap


----------



## mandaluv1119

Roie55 said:


> Hi - Please include link if there is one where purchased. I also need to see all hardware regardless, incl the toggles base and their screws, and under the flap




Link: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...fd-4930-8366-7477a661fbe1&pos=22&fromPlp=true


----------



## Roie55

mandaluv1119 said:


> Link: https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...fd-4930-8366-7477a661fbe1&pos=22&fromPlp=true
> 
> View attachment 5407972
> View attachment 5407973


can you photograph under the flap but of the flap - here where the hardware is, and does the buckle have side screws? Is that a fake buckle just for looks - i havent seen the new style yet. thanks


----------



## mandaluv1119

Roie55 said:


> can you photograph under the flap but of the flap - here where the hardware is, and does the buckle have side screws? Is that a fake buckle just for looks - i havent seen the new style yet. thanks


Here's the underside of the flap hardware:




The buckle is a functioning buckle. It doesn't have any visible screws.


----------



## bag^lover

Hi I need help with this bag

Thank you!
*Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Edith Lo
Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
*Photos*


----------



## Roie55

mandaluv1119 said:


> Here's the underside of the flap hardware:
> The buckle is a functioning buckle. It doesn't have any visible screws.


Looks fine - thanks


----------



## Roie55

bag^lover said:


> Hi I need help with this bag
> 
> Thank you!
> *Item Name (if you know it): Chloe Edith Lo
> Link (if available):* (please make sure link works)
> *Photos*


Edith Loaf - from 2006, This one is good.
These differ from the current versions with a larger front pocket. Very cute.


----------



## katie_jl

Hi Roie! Quick question (also posted in the IDENTIFY thread): I'm not really concerned about authenticity since she was purchased from a very reputable boutique (Parlour X in AUS) but in my years of research and loving the whole Marcie family, I've never seen a older model* Mini Marcie with this loop on the shoulder strap? Can you confirm? (*older model = before this season's re-design with the new leather and monochrome stitching)

TIA


----------



## Aurora

Hi, I need help with this Chloe Small Marcie. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

katie_jl said:


> Hi Roie! Quick question (also posted in the IDENTIFY thread): I'm not really concerned about authenticity since she was purchased from a very reputable boutique (Parlour X in AUS) but in my years of research and loving the whole Marcie family, I've never seen a older model* Mini Marcie with this loop on the shoulder strap? Can you confirm? (*older model = before this season's re-design with the new leather and monochrome stitching)
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 5413597


i found images of 2013, 2015 & 2020 bags without the loop and a *2020 bag with* the loop, with this buckle style.
Also i dont think mini marcie has been around that long - its a newer (only a few years old) style


----------



## katie_jl

Roie55 said:


> i found images of 2013, 2015 & 2020 bags without the loop and a *2020 bag with* the loop, with this buckle style.
> Also i dont think mini marcie has been around that long - its a newer (only a few years old) style



Thank you!!


----------



## Mrs.L

Hi! I will come clean... I am visiting from LV (so this is NOT my area of knowledge) but this Chloé bag really grabbed my eye and the price is insane.. IF it's real. I really need some help here because from what I can see the stitching looks good but that's all I have to go on. 
Any help is so greatly appreciated. I can visit the seller in person. Any idea what I should look for if I do? I had a Chloé Paddington bag in the past and what I remember best is the very soft leather and the weight of the hardware.

Any thoughts are appreciated!

Item name: Chloé Marcie?









						Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Ramersdorf-Perlach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Mrs.L

Mrs.L said:


> Hi! I will come clean... I am visiting from LV (so this is NOT my area of knowledge) but this Chloé bag really grabbed my eye and the price is insane.. IF it's real. I really need some help here because from what I can see the stitching looks good but that's all I have to go on.
> Any help is so greatly appreciated. I can visit the seller in person. Any idea what I should look for if I do? I had a Chloé Paddington bag in the past and what I remember best is the very soft leather and the weight of the hardware.
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Item name: Chloé Marcie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Ramersdorf-Perlach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


Never mind with this one. I sat down and counted stitches and it doesn't add up. I'm sure Chloé has the same standards for craftsmanship as other luxury brands and in my very unprofessional opinion I've avoided a fake.


----------



## Roie55

Mrs.L said:


> Never mind with this one. I sat down and counted stitches and it doesn't add up. I'm sure Chloé has the same standards for craftsmanship as other luxury brands and in my very unprofessional opinion I've avoided a fake.


yes this was a hard one to evaluate without close up photos of hardware. There is the same version on Yoogies closet to compare with but i didnt have the right photos and i was about to ask you. Well its good practice for you !


----------



## jenkimmm

hi all, I need help with this Chloe Faye. really want it since it hasn't been used!

*Item Name: Chloe Faye Small Italian Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number: C15US127-H2O
Seller ID: rebounded
Link: (please make sure link works) **https://www.ebay.com/itm/255483648374?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=26&ch=osgood&euid=43483f65c2a445d7b7bd1637d7f2cfa1&bu=44821518534&osub=-1%7E1&crd=20220606115422&segname=11051*


----------



## Roie55

Aurora said:


> Hi, I need help with this Chloe Small Marcie. Thank you!


Hi, sorry i missed this one, can you tell me where you bought it. As its a 2022, i dont have any details on the changes to the design which i can see. Everything else looks fine but i'll have to do more research. let me know where you purchased though.


----------



## Roie55

jenkimmm said:


> hi all, I need help with this Chloe Faye. really want it since it hasn't been used!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Faye Small Italian Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: C15US127-H2O
> Seller ID: rebounded
> Link: (please make sure link works) **https://www.ebay.com/itm/255483648374?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=26&ch=osgood&euid=43483f65c2a445d7b7bd1637d7f2cfa1&bu=44821518534&osub=-1%7E1&crd=20220606115422&segname=11051*


HI - There are no red flags, but i'd like a better photo of the Chloe emboss on the front flap, also to see it inside the bag plus the date tag. There have good feedback. Hope they oblige.


----------



## jenkimmm

Roie55 said:


> HI - There are no red flags, but i'd like a better photo of the Chloe emboss on the front flap, also to see it inside the bag plus the date tag. There have good feedback. Hope they oblige.


thank you so much for your quick reply- appreciate it!


----------



## jenkimmm

Roie55 said:


> HI - There are no red flags, but i'd like a better photo of the Chloe emboss on the front flap, also to see it inside the bag plus the date tag. There have good feedback. Hope they oblige.


are those photos necessary to determine if it's authentic?


----------



## Aurora

Roie55 said:


> Hi, sorry i missed this one, can you tell me where you bought it. As its a 2022, i dont have any details on the changes to the design which i can see. Everything else looks fine but i'll have to do more research. let me know where you purchased though.



Thanks for looking at this. I got this from Italist. I have an old Marcie from 2014 that still has that luscious Chloe leather smell and this one arrived without any leather smell. Also some reviews for this retailer mention getting fake items so I was a little concerned.


----------



## Mrs.L

Roie55 said:


> Hi, sorry i missed this one, can you tell me where you bought it. As its a 2022, i dont have any details on the changes to the design which i can see. Everything else looks fine but i'll have to do more research. let me know where you purchased though.


Yes definitely educational. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## Roie55

jenkimmm said:


> are those photos necessary to determine if it's authentic?


yes so we can be sure


----------



## Roie55

Aurora said:


> Thanks for looking at this. I got this from Italist. I have an old Marcie from 2014 that still has that luscious Chloe leather smell and this one arrived without any leather smell. Also some reviews for this retailer mention getting fake items so I was a little concerned.


Is there a link?


----------



## Aurora

Roie55 said:


> Is there a link?


Not anymore, the purse is sold out on that site. Let me know what other pictures you need and I can post them. Thanks


----------



## Roie55

Aurora said:


> Not anymore, the purse is sold out on that site. Let me know what other pictures you need and I can post them. Thanks


I would recommend using an online authenticator as i dont have anything on a 2022 marcie for me to know.

On another note they have really bad reviews on this site - I'd recommend never purchasing from here.


----------



## Aurora

Roie55 said:


> I would recommend using an online authenticator as i dont have anything on a 2022 marcie for me to know.
> 
> On another note they have really bad reviews on this site - I'd recommend never purchasing from here.



Thanks for the advice. I'll look for an online authenticator.


----------



## CPSE

Hi! This is my first Chloe purchase, and wanted to get it authenticated here, if possible. Thank you in advance for your help! Please let me know if you need more photos. 

Item: Chloe Baby (?) Marcie 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/chloe-small-leather-marcie-crossbody-dtoz0
Additional photos:


----------



## Rithi

Dear Roie55,
Could you authenticate this bag for me?
I already bought this Faye bag from Facebook market, so I really hope that this is real.
For further images, cilck 












Thank you


----------



## CPAME

I see multiple Chloe bags for sale on Poshmark with the same code "03-05-53". Are all those fake?


----------



## Roie55

CPSE said:


> Hi! This is my first Chloe purchase, and wanted to get it authenticated here, if possible. Thank you in advance for your help! Please let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Item: Chloe Baby (?) Marcie
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/chloe-small-leather-marcie-crossbody-dtoz0
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 5423015
> 
> View attachment 5423016


hi - the link doesnt open to a listing - please post photos when received. Please take note of all the photos i usually request to save going back & forth, R


----------



## Roie55

CPAME said:


> I see multiple Chloe bags for sale on Poshmark with the same code "03-05-53". Are all those fake?


its a popular date code for fakes but it also is used for genuine bags


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Dear Roie55,
> Could you authenticate this bag for me?
> I already bought this Faye bag from Facebook market, so I really hope that this is real.
> For further images, cilck
> 
> View attachment 5424219
> View attachment 5424220
> View attachment 5424221
> View attachment 5424222
> View attachment 5424223
> View attachment 5424225
> View attachment 5424226
> View attachment 5424227
> View attachment 5424228
> 
> 
> Thank you


i have clicked on the link to see more photos. I'll need to see the side zips clearly - the zip pulls, how far up the zipper goes and the rest of that panel. Also the straps, both ends and the stitching, both sides of the strap end. Inside clearly, and the zipper there. Under the slap a full shot - not just a portion.
thanks
R


----------



## Rithi

Roie55 said:


> i have clicked on the link to see more photos. I'll need to see the side zips clearly - the zip pulls, how far up the zipper goes and the rest of that panel. Also the straps, both ends and the stitching, both sides of the strap end. Inside clearly, and the zipper there. Under the slap a full shot - not just a portion.
> thanks
> R



Dear Roie55,
Please see zipper and straps here .

Thank you for your time


----------



## CPAME

Hi,

I think I found this forum too late.


----------



## kbnkch

Would you take a look at this small Marcie I got from The Real Real? Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

CPAME said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think I found this forum too late.


fake one sorry


----------



## Roie55

kbnkch said:


> Would you take a look at this small Marcie I got from The Real Real? Thanks!


i cant access the RR links, if there are other photos there please copy out. Also i need many other photos. All the embossing and engraving rephotographed closeup and clear. The date tag, a wider shot inside the bag. The long strap at the clasps - both sides, both sides of the handles, back of the bag, wider shot under the flap of the flap and the bag.


----------



## Roie55

Rithi said:


> Dear Roie55,
> Could you authenticate this bag for me?
> I already bought this Faye bag from Facebook market, so I really hope that this is real.
> For further images, cilck
> Thank you


HI again, I'm still struggling with this one. I think you need a second opinion with an online authentication. I don't know the bag too well, i have a small library of photos. Its the bad stitching that's making it hard to call. In places its really bad, plus the back of the bag looks wonky, but its hard to tell from photos, might just be the angle. Let me know how you go.
R


----------



## kbnkch

Roie55 said:


> i cant access the RR links, if there are other photos there please copy out. Also i need many other photos. All the embossing and engraving rephotographed closeup and clear. The date tag, a wider shot inside the bag. The long strap at the clasps - both sides, both sides of the handles, back of the bag, wider shot under the flap of the flap and the bag.



Thank you, Roie55. I will retake photos. I just noticed that there is no date tag in the inner pocket! Does it mean this bag is a fake?


----------



## Roie55

kbnkch said:


> Thank you, Roie55. I will retake photos. I just noticed that there is no date tag in the inner pocket! Does it mean this bag is a fake?


have a good look at the bottom in that pocket - there will be a tag


----------



## kbnkch

Roie55 said:


> have a good look at the bottom in that pocket - there will be a tag


There really isn't a date tag. There is a tag with "C" on it though. Does this happen with authentic bags sometimes?


----------



## kbnkch

Here are the retaken photos.


----------



## kbnkch

More photos.


----------



## kbnkch

Hope these pictures are clear enough!


----------



## CPSE

CPSE said:


> Hi! This is my first Chloe purchase, and wanted to get it authenticated here, if possible. Thank you in advance for your help! Please let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Item: Chloe Baby (?) Marcie
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/chloe-small-leather-marcie-crossbody-dtoz0
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 5423015
> 
> View attachment 5423016





Roie55 said:


> hi - the link doesnt open to a listing - please post photos when received. Please take note of all the photos i usually request to save going back & forth, R



Thank you! Here are some additional photos, I hope I got them all. Appreciate your time and help!


----------



## CPSE

More photos:


----------



## KimBrown2693

Can anyone help identify this bag?


----------



## Roie55

kbnkch said:


> Hope these pictures are clear enough!


This one i need you to get a second opinion. Its that the black edging on the front flap esp has a lot of bleeding. I havent seen so much of that before. The bag itself seems fine but that one thing bothers me. PLUS the no date code just a C. I dont know if its a special release 'sample'? or something along that line or just a good looking fake with the date code wrong


----------



## Roie55

CPSE said:


> Thank you! Here are some additional photos, I hope I got them all. Appreciate your time and help!


This ones fine


----------



## Roie55

KimBrown2693 said:


> Can anyone help identify this bag?


Hi, I'm not able to find this bag in any google visual search. I don't recognise it from any of the vintage Chloe designs. I cant help with this one sorry.


----------



## CPSE

Roie55 said:


> This ones fine


Thank you so much!


----------



## kbnkch

Roie55 said:


> This one i need you to get a second opinion. Its that the black edging on the front flap esp has a lot of bleeding. I havent seen so much of that before. The bag itself seems fine but that one thing bothers me. PLUS the no date code just a C. I dont know if its a special release 'sample'? or something along that line or just a good looking fake with the date code wrong


 Thank you, Roie55!


----------



## kamill1

Can you authenticate this bag please  

Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

kamill1 said:


> Can you authenticate this bag please
> Thanks!


Fake


----------



## Twenty9

Can anyone help authenticate this bag? The leather serial number and holographic sticker look legit inside but it's impossible to get a photo since the bag is the small. Bought it off Mercari. She should me an online order screenshot but bought it for $100 so I'm skeptical. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

Twenty9 said:


> Can anyone help authenticate this bag? The leather serial number and holographic sticker look legit inside but it's impossible to get a photo since the bag is the small. Bought it off Mercari. She should me an online order screenshot but bought it for $100 so I'm skeptical.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Hi
These are not enough photos to use. PLease search Nile in this thread and request photos of all the same areas i mentioned in previous posts. thx


----------



## Twenty9

Sorry about that! New here. Added a few more photos. Hopefully it's everything you need.

Thanks!


----------



## Twenty9

A couple more of the inside


----------



## Roie55

Twenty9 said:


> A couple more of the inside


can you get some light on that date tag


----------



## Twenty9

Hows that? The numbers are 04 17 70 65 7


----------



## Roie55

Twenty9 said:


> Hows that? The numbers are 04 17 70 65 7


looks good


----------



## Twenty9

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you so much!


----------



## sarahbuk

I have recently been gifted a purse by a friend who had a massive clear out. She believes it to be real. The leather looks of a high quality and it is stamped in the leather inside. It is well worn and well used but still looks really nice in my opinion! This is my first time using this site and heard nothing but good things but do tell me if I’m doing this wrong!!! Please help and advise. Thanks


----------



## sarahbuk

Hi! Am I posting in the correct place now? Please advise if you think this is real or not. I’m not sure of the background and was gifted it from a friend who was having a clear out who believes it to be real. Thanks


----------



## Roie55

sarahbuk said:


> Hi! Am I posting in the correct place now? Please advise if you think this is real or not. I’m not sure of the background and was gifted it from a friend who was having a clear out who believes it to be real. Thanks


i cant help with wallets sorry - you will need to use paid authentication, or any second opinions from anyone? My gut tells me it doesnt look right, that plate and engraving is suspect. But again im not able to help with wallets.


----------



## perkywallflower

Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe woody tote medium?


----------



## Roie55

perkywallflower said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Chloe woody tote medium?


i dont cover the woody sorry - please use paid authentication


----------



## begarise

Hi, please kindly help check this Drew bag. I am surprised to see a "Made in China."  Many thanks.


----------



## Roie55

begarise said:


> Hi, please kindly help check this Drew bag. I am surprised to see a "Made in China."  Many thanks.


I'd pass


----------



## organicchai24

Hi, I’m starting to get interested in vintage Chloe and came across this listing in Mercari. I can’t read the date code from the pic- not sure if that’s normal?

Seller: pixieperfectboutique
Mercari

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roie55

organicchai24 said:


> Hi, I’m starting to get interested in vintage Chloe and came across this listing in Mercari. I can’t read the date code from the pic- not sure if that’s normal?
> 
> Seller: pixieperfectboutique
> Mercari
> 
> Thanks in advance!


HI Are these your photos? can you look back at our other authentication requests, you'll see i need lots more photos and close up. Of all hardware, at the engravings, screws, leather embossing, thanks, R


----------



## J.2183

Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster here! 

I’m a longtime admirer of luxury goods but access hasn’t always matched up with the desire. Silver lining in cloud though, I’ve found a seller who appears to have authentic pieces at great prices but I’ve also identified pieces with characteristics and features that don’t appear to match up with what I know or recognise on the respective pieces.

Anyways, I have my eye on what (as far as I know) appears to be a black small Marcie hobo bag. The seller doesn’t always upload that many pictures on her posts but this is what I was able to get so far.

I’d really appreciate any advice or opinions!


----------



## Addy

@Roie55 I just wanted to pop in here to say thank you very much for volunteering your time to authenticate Chloe!


----------



## Roie55

Addy said:


> @Roie55 I just wanted to pop in here to say thank you very much for volunteering your time to authenticate Chloe!


You're welcome


----------



## Roie55

J.2183 said:


> Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster here!
> 
> I’m a longtime admirer of luxury goods but access hasn’t always matched up with the desire. Silver lining in cloud though, I’ve found a seller who appears to have authentic pieces at great prices but I’ve also identified pieces with characteristics and features that don’t appear to match up with what I know or recognise on the respective pieces.
> 
> Anyways, I have my eye on what (as far as I know) appears to be a black small Marcie hobo bag. The seller doesn’t always upload that many pictures on her posts but this is what I was able to get so far.
> 
> I’d really appreciate any advice or opinions!


Hi These photos will not be enough, i need lots more photos and close up. Of all hardware, at the engravings, screws, leather embossing, thanks, R


----------



## Catbaglover

Hi. I was hoping someone could help me determine if my Chloe medium Faye bag is legitimate. I actually thrifted it from a Goodwill store. Thanks!


----------



## Catbaglover

Adding a few more Chloe Faye photos....  I sure appreciate any opinions offered. Thank you!


----------



## Roie55

Addy said:


> @Roie55
> I just wanted to pop in here to thank you very much for helping members with Chloe authentications!


Always you're welcome. Thanks Addy, much appreciated


----------



## Catbaglover

Roie55 said:


> Always you're welcome. Thanks Addy, much appreciated


@Roie55, you have such impressive knowledge of Chloe bags. Any chance that you can tell if my Faye bag is authentic?


----------



## Roie55

Catbaglover said:


> Adding a few more Chloe Faye photos....  I sure appreciate any opinions offered. Thank you!


HI Can i see some extra pics, the other side of the magnet clasp on the bag, this 



the strap at the leather end - see more of it and flip it over



the 'Chloe made in italy in the inside pocket as well as the general area of the inside pocket.

But i will say that im leaning towards fake - but want to be sure.


----------



## perlotk

Hi, I hope someone can help me authenticate this Paddington. I bought it on TRR but I think it could be fake. It is missing a front rivet and the Chloe stamped on the side buckles.


----------



## perlotk

perlotk said:


> Hi, I hope someone can help me authenticate this Paddington. I bought it on TRR but I think it could be fake. It is missing a front rivet and the Chloe stamped on the side buckles.
> View attachment 5577369
> View attachment 5577370
> View attachment 5577371
> View attachment 5577372
> View attachment 5577373
> View attachment 5577374
> View attachment 5577375
> View attachment 5577376
> View attachment 5577377
> View attachment 5577378
> View attachment 5577379
> View attachment 5577380


If you need more pics please let me know! Thank you so much in advance, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Roie55

perlotk said:


> Hi, I hope someone can help me authenticate this Paddington. I bought it on TRR but I think it could be fake. It is missing a front rivet and the Chloe stamped on the side buckles.


hi, please check the both sides of those side buckles for the engraving. Can you provide pics of the base of the padlock. The large plate that attaches the padlock sits above a leather area on inside of bag - it will say Chloe Made in italy - send pic of this. I need a better photo of the handles - both sides of the scoop, and inside the scoop. There is 2 leather tabs attached to the main zips - i need to see these. Can i also see that hang tag - thanks


----------



## Catbaglover

Roie55 said:


> HI Can i see some extra pics, the other side of the magnet clasp on the bag, this
> View attachment 5577359
> 
> 
> the strap at the leather end - see more of it and flip it over
> View attachment 5577363
> 
> 
> the 'Chloe made in italy in the inside pocket as well as the general area of the inside pocket.
> 
> But i will say that im leaning towards fake - but want to be sure.


Hi @Roie55 ! Thanks for looking this over. That's so sweet of you. Here are a few more pix. I hope they help indicate the purse's status.


----------



## perlotk

Roie55 said:


> hi, please check the both sides of those side buckles for the engraving. Can you provide pics of the base of the padlock. The large plate that attaches the padlock sits above a leather area on inside of bag - it will say Chloe Made in italy - send pic of this. I need a better photo of the handles - both sides of the scoop, and inside the scoop. There is 2 leather tabs attached to the main zips - i need to see these. Can i also see that hang tag - thanks


Thank you so much! Here are the additional pictures. I’m not sure what the hangtag is, there is a tag attached which says it was authenticated by TRR.

It is impossible to get a good picture of the “Chloe Made in Italy” printed on the inside. It is below the padlock right above the inside zip pocket, but it is very hard to photograph given the shininess of the gold. I hope the photo is good enough, if not I’ll get my Nikon out


----------



## Roie55

Catbaglover said:


> Hi @Roie55 ! Thanks for looking this over. That's so sweet of you. Here are a few more pix. I hope they help indicate the purse's status.
> 
> View attachment 5577397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577399


pic of the inside area of the bag - a few angles - stretch it open. Also the leather tab on the zip - thanks


----------



## Roie55

perlotk said:


> Thank you so much! Here are the additional pictures. I’m not sure what the hangtag is, there is a tag attached which says it was authenticated by TRR.
> 
> It is impossible to get a good picture of the “Chloe Made in Italy” printed on the inside. It is below the padlock right above the inside zip pocket, but it is very hard to photograph given the shininess of the gold. I hope the photo is good enough, if not I’ll get my Nikon out
> View attachment 5577420
> View attachment 5577419
> View attachment 5577418
> View attachment 5577416
> View attachment 5577415
> View attachment 5577414
> View attachment 5577413
> View attachment 5577411
> View attachment 5577409
> View attachment 5577408
> View attachment 5577406
> View attachment 5577405


All good, amazing how the gold hasn't rubbed off since 2006 on this bag.


----------



## perlotk

Roie55 said:


> All good, amazing how the gold hasn't rubbed off since 2006 on this bag.


Wow, seriously? This makes me so happy!!! There’s a bit of rubbing at the corners of the bottom but the rest looks pretty great.

You’ve made my day, thank you. Do you accept tips?


----------



## Roie55

perlotk said:


> Wow, seriously? This makes me so happy!!! There’s a bit of rubbing at the corners of the bottom but the rest looks pretty great.
> 
> You’ve made my day, thank you. Do you accept tips?


you mean like "eat your vegies"

The missing rivet can be replaced by a leather expert - bag spa etc, i had the same issue and evans in the Melb city arcade fixed for me. If its on a spot that doesnt affect the function you can leave it. Mine was holding up a leather tab so i needed to fix mine.


----------



## perlotk

Roie55 said:


> you mean like "eat your vegies"
> 
> The missing rivet can be replaced by a leather expert - bag spa etc, i had the same issue and evans in the Melb city arcade fixed for me. If its on a spot that doesnt affect the function you can leave it. Mine was holding up a leather tab so i needed to fix mine.


Ha ha ha! You’re funny.

I don’t know any leather experts around here but I don’t want to mess up the bag by someone who doesn’t know what they are doing replacing the rivet. I’ll probably leave it for now, unless I can find a true expert I can trust!


----------



## Catbaglover

Roie55 said:


> pic of the inside area of the bag - a few angles - stretch it open. Also the leather tab on the zip - thanks


Hi @Roie55.  Below are more pix - 2 inside and both sides of the the tab.  Thanks for checking these out! I sure appreciate it!


----------



## Roie55

Catbaglover said:


> Hi @Roie55.  Below are more pix - 2 inside and both sides of the the tab.  Thanks for checking these out! I sure appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 5577895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577899


hi - i think i mentioned previously i need the inside pocket 'Chloe made in italy' close up , clear, straight on please, thanks. R


----------



## Catbaglover

Roie55 said:


> hi - i think i mentioned previously i need the inside pocket 'Chloe made in italy' close up , clear, straight on please, thanks. R


Oops! Sorry I missed that. Thanks for reminding me!  Here's the best I could do, maneuvering inside the bag. Had to slightly bend the bag to take a photo of the imprint. Thank you, @Roie55.


----------



## Roie55

Catbaglover said:


> Oops! Sorry I missed that. Thanks for reminding me!  Here's the best I could do, maneuvering inside the bag. Had to slightly bend the bag to take a photo of the imprint. Thank you, @Roie55.


HI The bag itself is beautifully made - its hard to spot but im siding on the side of fake. Still - its quite a well made one, it was a hard one.


----------



## Catbaglover

Roie55 said:


> HI The bag itself is beautifully made - its hard to spot but im siding on the side of fake. Still - its quite a well made one, it was a hard one.


Hi @Roie55 .  What a big help you are to the purseforum to do this for us! Thanks so much for analyzing my bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

@Roie55, thank you so much for all your hard work, with the fakes being so 'well-made' it's becoming really easy to get duped. I wanted to ask, do you authenticate See by Chloe? I purchased a See by Chloe Nellie bag yesterday, it's on its way and from what I can see in he pics it should be OK, but obviously I'm no expert. Would it be OK for me to post pictures when I receive the bag for you to look at?


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> @Roie55, thank you so much for all your hard work, with the fakes being so 'well-made' it's becoming really easy to get duped. I wanted to ask, do you authenticate See by Chloe? I purchased a See by Chloe Nellie bag yesterday, it's on its way and from what I can see in he pics it should be OK, but obviously I'm no expert. Would it be OK for me to post pictures when I receive the bag for you to look at?


Hi - No i dont have any See by Chloe knowledge - sorry


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> Hi - No i dont have any See by Chloe knowledge - sorry


OK, gotcha


----------



## mj67812

Hi @Roie55, can you verify if this faye is authentic?


----------



## Roie55

mj67812 said:


> Hi @Roie55, can you verify if this faye is authentic?


fake


----------



## mj67812

Roie55 said:


> fake


Thank you! I purchased this bag - yet to receive it and can provide more photos when I do. Can you comment on the authenticity of this one? it comes with the authenticity card


----------



## Roie55

delete


----------



## Roie55

mj67812 said:


> Thank you! I purchased this bag - yet to receive it and can provide more photos when I do. Can you comment on the authenticity of this one? it comes with the authenticity card


I'll comment once you receive it and can post all new clear photos. Please look through past posts to see the details I need. All close, clear, straight on.


----------



## mj67812

Roie55 said:


> I'll comment once you receive it and can post all new clear photos. Please look through past posts to see the details I need. All close, clear, straight on.


Thank you! Once I receive it i have 3 days to act upon whether I return or not due to authenticity - I’ll make sure I give you some time once it gets to me!


----------



## ladyet

Hi @Roie55, could you take a look at the photos in this link and lmk if you think it's authentic?

Supposedly a Chloe Edith from 2006: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHLOE-Vintage-Edith-Handbag-NWT-6233bdf0e131641cd55c627d


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> Hi @Roie55, could you take a look at the photos in this link and lmk if you think it's authentic?
> 
> Supposedly a Chloe Edith from 2006: https://poshmark.com/listing/CHLOE-Vintage-Edith-Handbag-NWT-6233bdf0e131641cd55c627d


It's not enough photos for me to determine, nor close enough shots of what I can see. I would say get a second opinion. There are no red flags but I have questions about some details. I would advise don't stress about this one - there are many many others out there.


----------



## ladyet

Roie55 said:


> It's not enough photos for me to determine, nor close enough shots of what I can see. I would say get a second opinion. There are no red flags but I have questions about some details. I would advise don't stress about this one - there are many many others out there.



Thanks. It's supposed to go thru Poshmark's authentication service. I'm not sure who they use / how solid they are. If there are questions I should ask the seller, please let me know. 

I like this one because it's a larger size than all the mediums you see out there. The new one that I posted on the other thread is sold out everywhere except at Nordstrom, so would probably only get that specific one on secondhand at least several months down the line.


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> Thanks. It's supposed to go thru Poshmark's authentication service. I'm not sure who they use / how solid they are. If there are questions I should ask the seller, please let me know.
> 
> I like this one because it's a larger size than all the mediums you see out there. The new one that I posted on the other thread is sold out everywhere except at Nordstrom, so would probably only get that specific one on secondhand at least several months down the line.


If they are willing to send photos, I want the inside zip area, the sides - close up of the zip ends with the tabs, the under area of that front pocket, the large tab on the top front - close up of the font, the inside emboss again with the font straight on. Also a medium is a medium - they are not slightly larger, unless it states it a large, get the measurements, and esp the measurement of the zip opening. 

I have just posted some in the shopping bargain finds thread.

Which bag did you post elsewhere?


----------



## ladyet

Roie55 said:


> If they are willing to send photos, I want the inside zip area, the sides - close up of the zip ends with the tabs, the under area of that front pocket, the large tab on the top front - close up of the font, the inside emboss again with the font straight on. Also a medium is a medium - they are not slightly larger, unless it states it a large, get the measurements, and esp the measurement of the zip opening.
> 
> I have just posted some in the shopping bargain finds thread.
> 
> Which bag did you post elsewhere?



I will look there. I posted photos of this one from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-edith-leather-day-satchel/6551613


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> I will look there. I posted photos of this one from Nordstrom: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-edith-leather-day-satchel/6551613


Thats a large on Nordstroms page - they were about 48cm or 19" wide in the base. Which matches the size on Poshmark, but you need more photos.


----------



## ladyet

Roie55 said:


> Thats a large on Nordstroms page - they were about 48cm or 19" wide in the base. Which matches the size on Poshmark, but you need more photos.


I will see if the seller will send me some! If not, then that's probably a red flag in and of itself!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Salut tout le monde, cher Roie55 I need your help again for this black marcie. Sorry for the duplicate pics,  I didn't know which ones were better


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

(Do i read correctly the  manufacturing year 2020 ?)


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> (Do i read correctly the  manufacturing year 2020 ?)


Yes means 2020. Can i see more pictures, of the front flap emboss, under the flap of the pocket and the metal where the toggle joins. Of the long strap, stiching both sides, the metal toggle and the chloe engraving, also the x handle joinery - there is a chloe engraving and the screw on the other side of it.


----------



## ladyet

ladyet said:


> I will see if the seller will send me some! If not, then that's probably a red flag in and of itself!


Hi @Roie55, the seller added the additional images! https://poshmark.com/listing/CHLOE-Vintage-Edith-Handbag-NWT-6233bdf0e131641cd55c627d


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> Hi @Roie55, the seller added the additional images! https://poshmark.com/listing/CHLOE-Vintage-Edith-Handbag-NWT-6233bdf0e131641cd55c627d


Hi - I'm still on the fence, this has elements that look just slightly off and it should be aged more - looks too new for 2006. I'd say get a second opinion on authentication.


----------



## ladyet

Roie55 said:


> Hi - I'm still on the fence, this has elements that look just slightly off and it should be aged more - looks too new for 2006. I'd say get a second opinion on authentication.


Okay! Any recommendations on where I could go? PM will only authenticate if I purchase it.


----------



## Roie55

ladyet said:


> Okay! Any recommendations on where I could go? PM will only authenticate if I purchase it.


in my signature


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Roie55 said:


> Oui signifie 2020. Puis-je voir plus de photos, du rabat avant en relief, sous le rabat de la poche et le métal où la bascule se joint. De la longue sangle, cousant les deux côtés, la bascule en métal et la gravure chloé, ainsi que la menuiserie de la poignée en x - il y a une gravure chloé et la vis de l'autre côté.


Thanks a lot for your help , i am going to return it to vestiaire and be refunded as they already accepted the return . I feel so relieved by now


----------



## Chowder2020

Roie55 said:


> It's not enough photos for me to determine, nor close enough shots of what I can see. I would say get a second opinion. There are no red flags but I have questions about some details. I would advise don't stress about this one - there are many many others out there.


Hi! I just purchased a Chloe Edith from Mercari with serial 13-BM-0306. It was authenticated by them. However it’s a bit stiff (this is my first Chloe so not sure if that’s an Edith thing). I keep looking at threads and people say they usually don’t have letters in the serial so now im confused about my bag. The bag on poshmark looks very similar to mine though.


----------



## ladyet

Chowder2020 said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Chloe Edith from Mercari with serial 13-BM-0306. It was authenticated by them. However it’s a bit stiff (this is my first Chloe so not sure if that’s an Edith thing). I keep looking at threads and people say they usually don’t have letters in the serial so now im confused about my bag. The bag on poshmark looks very similar to mine though.


hey! @Roie55 would know more, but I can say that other Edith bags I've looked at on reseller sites have had similar serial numbers with the BM!


----------



## Chowder2020

Chowder2020 said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Chloe Edith from Mercari with serial 13-BM-0306. It was authenticated by them. However it’s a bit stiff (this is my first Chloe so not sure if that’s an Edith thing). I keep looking at threads and people say they usually don’t have letters in the serial so now im confused about my bag. The bag on poshmark looks very similar to mine though.


----------



## Chowder2020

Chowder2020 said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Chloe Edith from Mercari with serial 13-BM-0306. It was authenticated by them. However it’s a bit stiff (this is my first Chloe so not sure if that’s an Edith thing). I keep looking at threads and people say they usually don’t have letters in the serial so now im confused about my bag. The bag on poshmark looks very similar to mine though.


Here’s a few pics @Roie55


----------



## katie_jl

Hi! Could I get your thoughts on this Marcie, please? 






						Marcie leather handbag Chloé Grey in Leather - 24648169
					

Buy your marcie leather handbag Chloé on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Marcie leather handbag Chloé Grey in Leather available. 24648169




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Jolie15

Hello,

Please authenticate this Chloe bag with details below:

*Item Name: Chloe C mini vanity bag
Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chloe-mini-embossed-c-vanity-crossbody-eew9n
Photos:

Thank you so much for your help!*


----------



## Roie55

Chowder2020 said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Chloe Edith from Mercari with serial 13-BM-0306. It was authenticated by them. However it’s a bit stiff (this is my first Chloe so not sure if that’s an Edith thing). I keep looking at threads and people say they usually don’t have letters in the serial so now im confused about my bag. The bag on poshmark looks very similar to mine though.


All ediths have letters and many were made with buffalo - hence the stiffness


----------



## Roie55

Chowder2020 said:


> Here’s a few pics @Roie55


can i get you to look through the last few pages of edith photos I have requested and send the same please. thanks


----------



## Roie55

Roie55 said:


> All ediths have letters and many were made with buffalo - hence the stiffness


sorry mostly calfskin, some buffalo, all with stiffness


----------



## Roie55

Jolie15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this Chloe bag with details below:
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe C mini vanity bag
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chloe-mini-embossed-c-vanity-crossbody-eew9n
> Photos:
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!*


sorry i dont have the resources to do this new style, you'll need to go to paid authentication, thanks


----------



## Roie55

katie_jl said:


> Hi! Could I get your thoughts on this Marcie, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie leather handbag Chloé Grey in Leather - 24648169
> 
> 
> Buy your marcie leather handbag Chloé on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Marcie leather handbag Chloé Grey in Leather available. 24648169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


I cant seem to get the VC images to display even with vpn off. If you can save them off the page and upload to here i can have a look.


----------



## mj67812

Hi @Roie55 ! 

Here are pictures of the Faye I mentioned. Please let me know if you think it is authentic. I have 2 days to return if not! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Roie55

mj67812 said:


> Hi @Roie55 !
> 
> Here are pictures of the Faye I mentioned. Please let me know if you think it is authentic. I have 2 days to return if not! Thank you in advance!


Hi, this looks good


----------



## Roie55

Roie55 said:


> All ediths have letters and many were made with buffalo - hence the stiffness





Chowder2020 said:


> Here’s a few pics @Roie55


sorry mostly calfskin, some buffalo, all with stiffness


----------



## katie_jl

Roie55 said:


> I cant seem to get the VC images to display even with vpn off. If you can save them off the page and upload to here i can have a look.


Sure! Here they are. Please let me know if more are needed and I can request from the seller.


----------



## katie_jl

Also, please let me know what you think of this one. Clearly I'm in pursuit of a specific bag, haha. Thank you so much for all of the wonderful work you do here!



			https://poshmark.com/listing/Chloe-Marcie-Mini-Bag-Cashmere-Gray-630259aa932a8a05aa9896e0


----------



## Roie55

katie_jl said:


> Sure! Here they are. Please let me know if more are needed and I can request from the seller.


Looks good


----------



## poizenisxkandee

The handles are sketching me out on this one but thought I'd double check. 
Metallic blue Paddington on FP - https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-metallic-calfskin-medium-paddington-satchel-blue-1068419


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I am more hopeful about this one and have bought authentic from this seller before but also just wanted to double check before buying. Let me know if I should ask for any more pics and if you can confirm that this is the medium/standard size and not small. 
Gray Paddington 
eBay Item number 255158359159 
Seller ID boom2hanten 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/255158359159?hash=item3b689f9477 

Thanks!


----------



## mattyt

Hi! I purchased this Paraty 2+ years ago & would love to know if it is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> The handles are sketching me out on this one but thought I'd double check.
> Metallic blue Paddington on FP - https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-metallic-calfskin-medium-paddington-satchel-blue-1068419


Sorry what are the handles doing? This one's good. Sigh, my HG all time fave. I have the same one, the metallic is more blue than you realise, it's glorious. Be careful with the lock as the black chipping is more noticeable, but for that price doesnt matter.


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> I am more hopeful about this one and have bought authentic from this seller before but also just wanted to double check before buying. Let me know if I should ask for any more pics and if you can confirm that this is the medium/standard size and not small.
> Gray Paddington
> eBay Item number 255158359159
> Seller ID boom2hanten
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/255158359159?hash=item3b689f9477
> 
> Thanks!


A trusted seller, i've also bought from them, no issues, always great. This is a regular/standard size, its also grey not black, be sure you are aware.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Roie55 said:


> Sorry what are the handles doing? This one's good. Sigh, my HG all time fave. I have the same one, the metallic is more blue than you realise, it's glorious. Be careful with the lock as the black chipping is more noticeable, but for that price doesnt matter.


thanks! couldn't tell what was in the handle scoop/support area. glad it checks out. thinking about if that chipping "adds to the character" or is going to drive me nuts lol, but that color combo is so dreamy. thanks!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Roie55 said:


> Sorry what are the handles doing? This one's good. Sigh, my HG all time fave. I have the same one, the metallic is more blue than you realise, it's glorious. Be careful with the lock as the black chipping is more noticeable, but for that price doesnt matter.


This looks like the same color combo but with also kind of a rough shape on the lock, but crazy price if authentic: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/chloe-blue-leather-medium-paddington-satchel-p488923


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> This looks like the same color combo but with also kind of a rough shape on the lock, but crazy price if authentic: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/chloe-blue-leather-medium-paddington-satchel-p488923


Paddys go for very cheap now


----------



## Roie55

mattyt said:


> Hi! I purchased this Paraty 2+ years ago & would love to know if it is authentic? Thanks!


Hi, can you take more photos in a higher res. Mostly of the hardware, back & front of areas with hardware. the strap ends, the handles joined to the bag. leather tabs on zips and its hardware. Screws, etc, thank you


----------



## mattyt

Roie55 said:


> Hi, can you take more photos in a higher res. Mostly of the hardware, back & front of areas with hardware. the strap ends, the handles joined to the bag. leather tabs on zips and its hardware. Screws, etc, thank you


Thank-you for responding!  I have an iphone12, but I made the photos smaller when posting.  Don't know how to fix resolution, but I will post again in actual size.  I haven't used this bag because I'm unsure about its authenticity....


----------



## mattyt

Please look at these photos when you can; thank you so much!


----------



## mattyt

Two more, thank-you!


----------



## Roie55

mattyt said:


> Two more, thank-you!


Looks good


----------



## ks7012

Hello!

I just received this Chloe faye from fashionphile earlier. Does this bag look authentic? The barcode was very difficult to take a photo of, it was the best I could do. It was slightly peeling off and fading as well, I can’t make out the numbers.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mattyt

Roie55 said:


> Looks good


Thank-you!!  I appreciate your time reviewing my photos & I will finally use this bag!


----------



## Roie55

ks7012 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just received this Chloe faye from fashionphile earlier. Does this bag look authentic? The barcode was very difficult to take a photo of, it was the best I could do. It was slightly peeling off and fading as well, I can’t make out the numbers.
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5605322


HI,can i see a few more pics please, the strap buckle/joinery. The holes along the strap, the sides of the bag, the back, the other side of the above strap. Also the snap closure thats on the outside beneath the flap. thx


----------



## ks7012

Roie55 said:


> HI,can i see a few more pics please, the strap buckle/joinery. The holes along the strap, the sides of the bag, the back, the other side of the above strap. Also the snap closure thats on the outside beneath the flap. thx













Please let me know if you need more!


----------



## Roie55

ks7012 said:


> Please let me know if you need more!


Looks good


----------



## ks7012

Roie55 said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much!! ☺️


----------



## emily19

Hi!

Just wondering if you're able to authenticate this bag:  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Chloe-marcie-bag-medium-6312330756b2f822820e7528

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

emily19 said:


> Hi!
> Just wondering if you're able to authenticate this bag:  https://poshmark.ca/listing/Chloe-marcie-bag-medium-6312330756b2f822820e7528
> Greatly appreciated!


Hi, looks good


----------



## jumpset

*Item Name: Chloe Marcie navy blue medium 
Link https://posh.mk/lqb8mbBuktb 

Can someone please authenticate? Gifted to me with dust bag over a decade ago by a family member. Thank you so much. *


----------



## emily19

Roie55 said:


> Hi, looks good


Thanks for your reply!  I was a bit thrown off with the inner Chole tag not saying "MADE IN ITALY" and having it on the serial tag instead.  I guess they put it in different spots depending on the year?


----------



## Roie55

emily19 said:


> Thanks for your reply!  I was a bit thrown off with the inner Chole tag not saying "MADE IN ITALY" and having it on the serial tag instead.  I guess they put it in different spots depending on the year?


Yes they changed sometime b\n 01-2013 and 03-2013


----------



## Roie55

jumpset said:


> *Item Name: Chloe Marcie navy blue medium
> Link https://posh.mk/lqb8mbBuktb
> 
> Can someone please authenticate? Gifted to me with dust bag over a decade ago by a family member. Thank you so much. *


Sorry Fake


----------



## wellmeadow

Hi, could someone please take a look at this bag and let me know if this is authentic or not? Thank you so much
Item Name: Chloe Edith in Gris Vert colour.


----------



## Whisper89

Hi there! Could anyone please help me with this bag. Is it even a legit Chloe style? I don't recognize it. Thanks!

Name: Chloe leather bag
Item Number: 3782892943
Seller ID: Dove7778
Link: (please make sure link works)





						Trade Me
					






					www.trademe.co.nz


----------



## ima_delr

Hello Chloe experts. Just wondering if the old Paraty doesn’t have a hologram sticker inside? The date code is 02.12.xx.xx? Does that mean it was made in Feb 2012?


----------



## Roie55

wellmeadow said:


> Hi, could someone please take a look at this bag and let me know if this is authentic or not? Thank you so much
> Item Name: Chloe Edith in Gris Vert colour.


looks good


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi there! Could anyone please help me with this bag. Is it even a legit Chloe style? I don't recognize it. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Chloe leather bag
> Item Number: 3782892943
> Seller ID: Dove7778
> Link: (please make sure link works)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trademe.co.nz


i dont recognise the style, but its a fake based on other factors, and its not leather, leather doesnt sit like those handles and straps are.


----------



## Roie55

ima_delr said:


> Hello Chloe experts. Just wondering if the old Paraty doesn’t have a hologram sticker inside? The date code is 02.12.xx.xx? Does that mean it was made in Feb 2012?


The holograms stickers started some time in 2008, they also fall off a lot. Sounds like your bag is 2012


----------



## Whisper89

Roie55 said:


> i dont recognise the style, but its a fake based on other factors, and its not leather, leather doesnt sit like those handles and straps are.


Thank you!


----------



## wellmeadow

Roie55 said:


> looks good


Thank you so much!


----------



## ima_delr

Roie55 said:


> The holograms stickers started some time in 2008, they also fall off a lot. Sounds like your bag is 2012


I was thinking the same thing. There seems to be some sort of dirt at the back of the serial tag shaped like a small square where the hologram sticker probably used to be. Thank you


----------



## emily19

Hi!  Could someone please tell me if this is authentic?  Thanks!


			https://posh.mk/P6ETo77iMtb


----------



## Whisper89

Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!

Name: Authentic Chloe handbag
Item Number: 1119659638639440
Seller ID: Portia Ellery 
Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1119659638639440/


----------



## myfirstname

Can anyone help with authenticating this Chloe small marcie I bought? Is there a reason why the ID on the bag doesn’t match the tag exactly?


----------



## aa2537

Hi! I have seen this Chloe Paddington Bag on vinted. It appears in good condition and has only been worn once but the photos arent clear enough to analyse. Does this appear genuine?


----------



## Roie55

emily19 said:


> Hi!  Could someone please tell me if this is authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/P6ETo77iMtb


Sorry i don't cover this style. but its worth getting paid authentication. See in my signature.


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Name: Authentic Chloe handbag
> Item Number: 1119659638639440
> Seller ID: Portia Ellery
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1119659638639440/


This looks fake - they still sell at over 1K even on preloved.


----------



## Roie55

aa2537 said:


> Hi! I have seen this Chloe Paddington Bag on vinted. It appears in good condition and has only been worn once but the photos arent clear enough to analyse. Does this appear genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622455
> View attachment 5622456
> View attachment 5622454


Cant see anything its too small


----------



## Whisper89

Roie55 said:


> This looks fake - they still sell at over 1K even on preloved.


Thank you - is it just the price that makes you feel it's fake, or other characteristics? I ask because Chloe isn't necessarily a known/popular brand in my country so it's possible to find authentic things at low prices if you get lucky enough.


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Thank you - is it just the price that makes you feel it's fake, or other characteristics? I ask because Chloe isn't necessarily a known/popular brand in my country so it's possible to find authentic things at low prices if you get lucky enough.


some details make me lean towards fake.


----------



## Whisper89

Hi again, would you please help me with this bag? 

Name: Chloe Darryl Saddle bag
Item Number: 3799114763
Seller ID: pinkchicken 
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-3799114763.htm


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi again, would you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Name: Chloe Darryl Saddle bag
> Item Number: 3799114763
> Seller ID: pinkchicken
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/handbags/auction-3799114763.htm


hi, I know it's not ideal but i don't cover these new styles yet, Better to use paid authentication


----------



## Roie55

myfirstname said:


> Can anyone help with authenticating this Chloe small marcie I bought? Is there a reason why the ID on the bag doesn’t match the tag exactly?


Your Marcie looks fine, the hologram will match up with the other hologram sticker on the card. Not on the hand tag. It would be good for me to see the date code inside the bag - please send through


----------



## Whisper89

Hi authenticators, could I please get your help on this bag? The spacing on the front detailing doesn't seem to match examples I've found on Google?

Item Name: Chloe crossbody bag
Item Number: 3813059821
Seller ID: Idas1984
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3813059821.htm


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi authenticators, could I please get your help on this bag? The spacing on the front detailing doesn't seem to match examples I've found on Google?
> 
> Item Name: Chloe crossbody bag
> Item Number: 3813059821
> Seller ID: Idas1984
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3813059821.htm


without researching the rest of the bag - there is no waxed edging on the majority of the bag - Marcies dont have raw edges from memory. I'd have to check into more details but its a red flag.
Edit - just found another non Marcie detail that makes me think give it a miss. Please send me a DM, i tried to send you one but there is no option.


----------



## Roie55

Roie55 said:


> Chloe Crossbody bag  Pink Leather 2705686  | eBay
> 
> 
> Color : Pink. Material :Leather. We apologize for inconvenience. #2 If the handle / shoulder strap is adjustable, its maximum length is listed. or collected when you pick the item up.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au


@Whisper89


----------



## Whisper89

Roie55 said:


> without researching the rest of the bag - there is no waxed edging on the majority of the bag - Marcies dont have raw edges from memory. I'd have to check into more details but its a red flag.
> Edit - just found another non Marcie detail that makes me think give it a miss. Please send me a DM, i tried to send you one but there is no option.


Thank you - I'm not sure how to send a dm sorry!


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Dear Authenticators, is this Chloe Paddington bag authentic? 

Thank you!


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this as I haven't exactly zeroed in on a single purse yet....I was looking at Chloe Paddingtons in Jean Moyen color, saw 3 identical ones(same color/hardware/size)but all 3 have different date codes, different format too. Which is the correct date code for the Chloe Paddington in Jean Moyen color? Not trying to have it authenticated(yet) as there needs to be more photos, I am just trying to figure out which one has at least the correct date code so I could zero in on one. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Roie55

Miss Strawberrita said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post this as I haven't exactly zeroed in on a single purse yet....I was looking at Chloe Paddingtons in Jean Moyen color, saw 3 identical ones(same color/hardware/size)but all 3 have different date codes, different format too. Which is the correct date code for the Chloe Paddington in Jean Moyen color? Not trying to have it authenticated(yet) as there needs to be more photos, I am just trying to figure out which one has at least the correct date code so I could zero in on one. Any advice is appreciated!


I cant authenticate on a single photo of the code - you can have the right code and still have a fake bag


----------



## Roie55

Miss Strawberrita said:


> Dear Authenticators, is this Chloe Paddington bag authentic?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5640429


Gasp! this colour   , i need more photos, close up, straight on not upside down. focused.
a look at the scoop of the handles.
both sides of the padlock
the engraving on the side buckles
the engraving on the key
the plate with the chloe engraving where the padlock attaches.
a url if there is one.


----------



## Miss Strawberrita

Roie55 said:


> Gasp! this colour   , i need more photos, close up, straight on not upside down. focused.
> a look at the scoop of the handles.
> both sides of the padlock
> the engraving on the side buckles
> the engraving on the key
> the plate with the chloe engraving where the padlock attaches.
> a url if there is one.


Ikr!! My reaction exactly when I saw it! I just purchased it so it should get here in about a week, I’ll take more photos when it arrives!


----------



## Whisper89

Could someone please help me with this item? Many thanks in advance.
Item name : Chloe mini Marcie 
Item number : 3841589450
Seller ID : jesstan1
Auction Link : https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3841589450.htm


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Could someone please help me with this item? Many thanks in advance.
> Item name : Chloe mini Marcie
> Item number : 3841589450
> Seller ID : jesstan1
> Auction Link : https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3841589450.htm


hi, i cant see any required areas to be able to determine.


----------



## Fob addict

hello authenticators,
hope you are well.
Would you please, please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?
the font of the logo on the front and the leather grains give me some doubt . I'm dying to own one of these . Many thanks 

Item Name: Chloe Nile Bracelet, medium
Item Number: 24264998
Seller ID: Romain





						Bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé Beige in Leather - 24264998
					

Buy your bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé Beige in Leather available. 24264998




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## momofgirls

Chloe Medium Daria 
Item number: 195451784993








						Chloe Medium Daria Handbag  | eBay
					

<p>Chloe Medium Daria Handbag. </p><br /><p>Never used. Comes with authenticity cards. </p><br /><p>No dustbag. </p><br /><p>Medium handbag in grained & shiny calfskin Carry: cross-body, long shoulder & hand</p><br /><p>- Large zip puller - 2 main zipped compartments - 2 flat inside zipped...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Whisper89

Roie55 said:


> hi, i cant see any required areas to be able to determine.


Thank you, I asked for extra photos and all the seller replied with was the serial number B3QMZN which is apparently on the authenticity card, I haven't seen serial codes with letters before, does that raise alarm bells?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

How does this bronze paddy look? 

Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Purse Bronze Brown 8005B
Item Number: 125493721999
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125493721999


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Also this one please: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313988868389


----------



## Roie55

Fob addict said:


> hello authenticators,
> hope you are well.
> Would you please, please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?
> the font of the logo on the front and the leather grains give me some doubt . I'm dying to own one of these . Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Nile Bracelet, medium
> Item Number: 24264998
> Seller ID: Romain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé Beige in Leather - 24264998
> 
> 
> Buy your bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Bracelet nile leather handbag Chloé Beige in Leather available. 24264998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


i'm unable to view VC photos on my pc, if you can download the photos and upload then i can look.


----------



## Roie55

momofgirls said:


> Chloe Medium Daria
> Item number: 195451784993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Medium Daria Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Chloe Medium Daria Handbag. </p><br /><p>Never used. Comes with authenticity cards. </p><br /><p>No dustbag. </p><br /><p>Medium handbag in grained & shiny calfskin Carry: cross-body, long shoulder & hand</p><br /><p>- Large zip puller - 2 main zipped compartments - 2 flat inside zipped...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646810


I'm not across any of these new styles


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Thank you, I asked for extra photos and all the seller replied with was the serial number B3QMZN which is apparently on the authenticity card, I haven't seen serial codes with letters before, does that raise alarm bells?


i needed to see all the close up photos of the bag


----------



## Roie55

poizenisxkandee said:


> How does this bronze paddy look?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Chloe Paddington Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Purse Bronze Brown 8005B
> Item Number: 125493721999
> Seller ID: next-innovation
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125493721999


all good


----------



## Roie55

looks good


poizenisxkandee said:


> Also this one please: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313988868389


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Roie55 said:


> looks good





Roie55 said:


> all good


thank you!


----------



## Fob addict

Roie55 said:


> i'm unable to view VC photos on my pc, if you can download the photos and upload then i can look.


Thank you.
I just found the seller website which I will attach  here, hope it works 









						CHLOE - Nile Bag Medium
					

CHLOE  Nile bag from Chloe, classic of the House the Nile Bag was an instant hit, making it perpetually sold out. Now discontinued, it remains a staple in the Chloe Wardrobe  The bag has a gold brass handle inspired by a bracelet and a detachable shoulder strap Full grain leather, and the sides...



					wardrobeparis.com
				




Thank you for looking into it


----------



## Fob addict

Just in case the website photos are not working too. I upload them as well 
I hope these are enough but for some reason I think most of the crucial photos are missing ??! 
 @Roiee55, Thanks so much in advance for you time.


----------



## Fob addict




----------



## Fob addict

Roie55 said:


> i'm unable to view VC photos on my pc, if you can download the photos and upload then i can look.





Fob addict said:


> Just in case the website photos are not working too. I upload them as well
> I hope these are enough.
> @Roiee55, Thanks so much in advance for you time.
> View attachment 5647996
> 
> View attachment 5647998
> View attachment 5647999
> View attachment 5648002
> View attachment 5648007
> View attachment 5648008
> View attachment 5648009
> View attachment 5648012
> View attachment 5648019
> View attachment 5648021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648018



@Roie55
Hi, I'm really sorry and didn't mean to rush you I know you probably very busy. But if you do have the time can you please look at the photos and give me your opinion about the bag.
I'd be so grateful xx


----------



## Roie55

Fob addict said:


> @Roie55
> Hi, I'm really sorry and didn't mean to rush you I know you probably very busy. But if you do have the time can you please look at the photos and give me your opinion about the bag.
> I'd be so grateful xx


hi - apologies - im having pc issues. The bag does look good but i cant see the date code. Can you get it?


----------



## Fob addict

Roie55 said:


> hi - apologies - im having pc issues. The bag does look good but i cant see the date code. Can you get it?


I've ask the seller for date code photo and waiting for her reply.
I'll upload it as soon as getting it. Thanks.


----------



## Sarahxspencer

Hello!

I know this is an older thread but I’m wanting to authenticate an older chloe bag. The seller has it listed as a Hudson but it’s definitely not. I found a few online but not many, I’m obsessed with the strap but I don’t want a dupe. I’ll post pictures in here!


----------



## Sarahxspencer

Sarahxspencer said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this is an older thread but I’m wanting to authenticate an older chloe bag. The seller has it listed as a Hudson but it’s definitely not. I found a few online but not many, I’m obsessed with the strap but I don’t want a dupe. I’ll post pictures in here!


----------



## Ciela

hi! i just received these chloe woody sandals in the mail. and i am concerned about authenticity. they are made in vietnam which raised a reg flag for me as the others i have seen for this model are made in italy. any input is appreciated! thank you

name: chloe woody sandals
seller: keach-24 
item number: 195449507117
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1954495071...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Fob addict

Roie55 said:


> hi - apologies - im having pc issues. The bag does look good but i cant see the date code. Can you get it?


Hi @Roie55,
I've attached the date code photos so you can check it out. Thank you


----------



## Fob addict

Fob addict said:


> Hi @Roie55,
> I've attached the date code photos you asked for so you can check it out. Thank you
> View attachment 5652913
> View attachment 5652914


And this one also, if it makes any difference. Sorry it looks messy


----------



## Roie55

Ciela said:


> hi! i just received these chloe woody sandals in the mail. and i am concerned about authenticity. they are made in vietnam which raised a reg flag for me as the others i have seen for this model are made in italy. any input is appreciated! thank you
> 
> name: chloe woody sandals
> seller: keach-24
> item number: 195449507117
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/195449507117?nma=true&si=XW%2FhX1JNCt3GBD%2F73gRZoBZ479E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Hi, I dont do shoes


----------



## Roie55

Sarahxspencer said:


> View attachment 5652596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652598


Hi, I cant tell what this is, can you provide photos of all angles of this bag, and links of the others you mentioned


----------



## Roie55

Sarahxspencer said:


> Hello!
> 
> I know this is an older thread but I’m wanting to authenticate an older chloe bag. The seller has it listed as a Hudson but it’s definitely not. I found a few online but not many, I’m obsessed with the strap but I don’t want a dupe. I’ll post pictures in here!


An 'older thread'??????


----------



## Roie55

Fob addict said:


> Hi @Roie55,
> I've attached the date code photos so you can check it out. Thank you
> View attachment 5652913
> View attachment 5652914


looks fine


----------



## Fob addict

@Roie55 
Thank you so so much.



Your time and expertise are very much appreciated.


----------



## Jodie_Lisa

Hi. Could you possibly please authenticate this Chloe for me? 

Name: Chloe Edith (Medium)
Link: https://reluxefashion.com/Bags/Terracotta-Leather-Edith-Medium-Preowned-Tote/10012719.html
Photos:


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hi All! 
It’s been a really long time since I asked for authentication. 
I’m looking for Chloe Mini Marcie in grey cashmere. 
Thanks! 









						Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag Leather Mini Gray  | eBay
					

<p>Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag Leather Mini Gray. </p><br /><p>Comes with tags, receipt and dustbag. Bought in Norway in June 2022. </p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Roie55

Jodie_Lisa said:


> Hi. Could you possibly please authenticate this Chloe for me?
> 
> Name: Chloe Edith (Medium)
> Link: https://reluxefashion.com/Bags/Terracotta-Leather-Edith-Medium-Preowned-Tote/10012719.html
> Photos:


I'd like to see the heat stamp on the front and the date code inside


----------



## Roie55

meluvs2shop said:


> Hi All!
> It’s been a really long time since I asked for authentication.
> I’m looking for Chloe Mini Marcie in grey cashmere.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag Leather Mini Gray  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Chloe Marcie Crossbody Bag Leather Mini Gray. </p><br /><p>Comes with tags, receipt and dustbag. Bought in Norway in June 2022. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Looks fine, i'd like to see the inside date code but no red flags


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Roie55! Could you please take a look at this grey Chloe Betty bag? I just received it, hope these pictures are good enough! Let me know if you need more. (I haven't cleaned it yet, sorry about the messy interior - the seller, apparently, figured that if the price was low, cleaning the bag wasn't required   I also found a coin, a hair elastic and a hair clip with one broken tooth, lol.) Thanks!


----------



## Roie55

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Roie55! Could you please take a look at this grey Chloe Betty bag? I just received it, hope these pictures are good enough! Let me know if you need more. (I haven't cleaned it yet, sorry about the messy interior - the seller, apparently, figured that if the price was low, cleaning the bag wasn't required   I also found a coin, a hair elastic and a hair clip with one broken tooth, lol.) Thanks!


Looks good, I have this in chocolate - its the thinnest leather but the toughest I have ever encountered. I used it (back when i only owned 2 designer bags) every day for over a year. The piping on mine is still perfect. True workhorse of a bag. I have the chain one too - love them both.


----------



## IntheOcean

Roie55 said:


> Looks good, I have this in chocolate - its the thinnest leather but the toughest I have ever encountered. I used it (back when i only owned 2 designer bags) every day for over a year. The piping on mine is still perfect. True workhorse of a bag. I have the chain one too - love them both.


Thank you so much! I wish more bags these days had exterior pockets. The leather on this Betty is indeed thin, but very nice to the touch.


----------



## Whisper89

Hi there, I would love your help with this bag, thanks in advance!

Name: Chloe Elsie Satchel 
Seller: daize
Item number: 3873703298
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3873703298.htm


----------



## Roie55

Whisper89 said:


> Hi there, I would love your help with this bag, thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Chloe Elsie Satchel
> Seller: daize
> Item number: 3873703298
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-3873703298.htm


You'll need to use paid authentication. I dont cover this style.


----------



## Roie55

MichalinkaGawein said:


> Hello  I’m thinking to buy my first ever Chloe  would you Specialists here help me figuring out if this one is real? It’s on a Swiss resell website. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5659782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659785


Please provide link and if not unavailable then all the photos possible


----------



## dalenas

Hi there,
I am hoping to get the Chloe bag authenticated. It seems like this colour is also rare to find and buy now which makes me unsure.
Thank you!

*Item Name: Chloe Tess Faded Blue Bag
Item Number: 285055108310
Seller ID: sinhthai2011
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/285055108310*


----------



## Roie55

dalenas said:


> Hi there,
> I am hoping to get the Chloe bag authenticated. It seems like this colour is also rare to find and buy now which makes me unsure.
> Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: Chloe Tess Faded Blue Bag
> Item Number: 285055108310
> Seller ID: sinhthai2011
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/285055108310*


i'd want to see more photos, there is an emboss on the inside pocket, and on the small strap,  i want to see both straps, the hardware on it and the nibs for resizing the long strap (both sides). I need to see the front emboss a little more focussed. Under the front flap - the screws on that plate where the loop is attached.


----------



## lulu118

Hello, I recently purchased a Chloe bag but wasn’t sure if it’s a dupe. They claim it was brand new but the bag came without being stuffed, there’s some mark on the leather (dents and crevice) despite it being new so I’m worried. 
Item name: small Tess bag (in beige or light tan I’m not 100% sure)
Link: https://www.chloe.com/us/shoulder-bag_cod45686048us.html

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Roie55

lulu118 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a Chloe bag but wasn’t sure if it’s a dupe. They claim it was brand new but the bag came without being stuffed, there’s some mark on the leather (dents and crevice) despite it being new so I’m worried.
> Item name: small Tess bag (in beige or light tan I’m not 100% sure)
> Link: https://www.chloe.com/us/shoulder-bag_cod45686048us.html
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


you bought this from the chloe store?


----------



## lulu118

Roie55 said:


> you bought this from the chloe store?


I got it from Gilt but they no longer seem to have the one I bought, below is a link to a slightly different color: 


			https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/159247/174989710/?dsi=BRD-745035311--f432096b-a451-4566-8548-285565e3d30a&lsi=af77b780-9013-4e42-8d8e-631064bea5fa&pos=53&fromPlp=true


----------



## Roie55

lulu118 said:


> I got it from Gilt but they no longer seem to have the one I bought, below is a link to a slightly different color:
> 
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/boutique/product/159247/174989710/?dsi=BRD-745035311--f432096b-a451-4566-8548-285565e3d30a&lsi=af77b780-9013-4e42-8d8e-631064bea5fa&pos=53&fromPlp=true


i'll need more photos, of all hardware close up, incl that on the long strap. The ends of the strap leather and clasp -both sides of the strap. The date code, the engraving on the large ring. A better look at the screws under the large flap.


----------



## lulu118

Roie55 said:


> i'll need more photos, of all hardware close up, incl that on the long strap. The ends of the strap leather and clasp -both sides of the strap. The date code, the engraving on the large ring. A better look at the screws under the large flap.


I have attached more photos, let me know if I need more close up. Thank you


----------



## adoregoods

Please help authenticate -

Item Name: Baylee
No link

The sticker came off. Back of zipper is smooth.


----------



## Roie55

LotusElise said:


> Please help authenticate -
> 
> Item Name: Baylee
> No link
> 
> The sticker came off. Back of zipper is smooth.


Sorry i dont know anything about the Baylee, try paid authentication - its in my Sig.


----------



## Roie55

lulu118 said:


> I have attached more photos, let me know if I need more close up. Thank you


looks good


----------



## adoregoods

Roie55 said:


> Sorry i dont know anything about the Baylee, try paid authentication - its in my Sig.


No worries. Thanks!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Good evening to you all !
 I know these pics aren't very clear but do you see any red flags before I get some new ones. Marcie messenger in navy

https://www.depop.com/products/golf_wang_t-chloe-marcie-navy-saddle-bag/￼￼


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

I'm sooooo sorry I posted the pics a hundred times


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Salut Roie55  s'il vous plaît authentifiée ce sac Chloé Marcie Messenger


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness




----------



## Moonlight Beautiness




----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> I'm sooooo sorry I posted the pics a hundred times


not clear enough or close to see - i cant tell


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Moonlight Beautiness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salut Roie55  s'il vous plaît authentifiée ce sac Chloé Marcie Messenger
Click to expand...

there is a detail on this bag i cant confirm is correct so i'm saying fake, all other picture for this style that i'm comparing to don't align with this one


----------



## Roie55

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Good evening to you all !
> I know these pics aren't very clear but do you see any red flags before I get some new ones. Marcie messenger in navy
> 
> https://www.depop.com/products/golf_wang_t-chloe-marcie-navy-saddle-bag/￼


on close inspection i can make out the same red flag as the brown xbody


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Remercier you SO much Roie55 ! You really saved me !!! :des noisettes:


----------



## redbeancake

Hi, can I please get help on checking this bag? Thank you!

Item Name: Chloe Small Nile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-nile-bracelet-bag-black-1098787
Photos:


----------



## Roie55

redbeancake said:


> Hi, can I please get help on checking this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Chloe Small Nile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/chloe-calfskin-small-nile-bracelet-bag-black-1098787
> Photos:


Hi i need a better photo of the date code,


----------



## redbeancake

Roie55 said:


> Hi i need a better photo of the date code,


Hi, hope these are better. Thank you!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Hi dear Roie55 I have a new gemm who needs to be checked could you please have a look at this one when you have the time, many many thanks


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness




----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

The link: 


			https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-main/2524846250-sac-crossbody-en-cuir-chloe
		


Many thanks


----------

